# Stefano Pioli - allenatore del Milan.



## admin (9 Ottobre 2019)

Stefano Pioli, nuovo allenatore del Milan subentrato all'esonerato Giampaolo ad ottobre 2019. Ha firmato un contratto biennale con clausola legata all'accesso in Europa (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/pioli-il-normalizzatore-via-se-non-raggiungera-le-coppe-vt81647.html).

Nato il 20 ottobre 1965, ecco il suo curriculum

2012/2013 Bologna: tredicesimo

2013/2014 Bologna: esonerato

2014/2015 Lazio: terzo

2015/2016 Lazio: esonerato

2016/2017 Inter: esonerato

2017/2018 Fiorentina: ottavo

2018/2019: Fiorentina: esonerato/dimesso


----------



## Blu71 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ormai è fatta. Benvenuto pure a lui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Ottobre 2019)

Per carità come persona e professionista non lo discuto, è assolutamente preparato e competente e ha tutto per fare bene.
Non vedo cosa possa cambiare lui rispetto a Giampaolo. Non capisco cosa sia passato nella mente di Boban e compagnia quando hanno pensato a lui come sostituito di Giampaolo.

In ogni caso buona fortuna, in una polveriera come questo Milan ha tutto da perdere, gli va riconosciuta una certa dose di fegato


----------



## bmb (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto e in bocca al lupo. I colori continuano a venire prima di tutto il resto, e non ce l'avrò mai con lui.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## singer (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto. Meglio di Gattuso e a livello di GP, però se dovesse ragionare in modo diverso da quest'ultimo (leggasi: panchinare Suso, Turca e Biglia) non piangerò per la mancanza di Spalletti.

P.s.
Vado a memoria, però l'anno in cui prese in corsa l'Inter non fece male, salvo "perdere" lo spogliatoio non appena venne ufficializzato l'arrivo di Spalletti per la stagione successiva.


----------



## folletto (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto e in bocca al lupo (comunque)

Ti sei appena tuffato in un tritacarne? Lo sai?


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto e buona fortuna, visto che ne avrà bisogno.
Non ce l'ho con lui ma con chi lo ha scelto dopo aver affermato ambizioni e voglia di vincere della proprietà. Inaffidabili cialtroni. Attendo, per salvarvi moralmente, le dimissioni, se non avete condiviso la scelta di SB, AG e IG.
Ma non c'è molto tempo, al massimo entro la ripresa del campionato.


----------



## Gabry (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto. Non tiferò contro ma guarderò con curiosità il suo metodo e le sue partite.
Di sicuro ha bisogno di un in bocca al lupo. Forse lui prende in mano la situazione Milan peggiore di sempre.
Disastro in classifica.
Giocatori sfiduciati che sanno che lui era la terza scelta.
Tifosi completamente contro il suo arrivo.
Dirigenza incompetente e assente.
Mercato invernale sicuramente inconsistente.
Ha del fegato, gliene do atto.

Secondo me può fare meglio di Gattuso.
Ci voglio credere.

In ogni caso sfiducia totale alla società.


----------



## sette (9 Ottobre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per carità come persona e professionista non lo discuto, è assolutamente preparato e competente e ha tutto per fare bene.
> Non vedo cosa possa cambiare lui rispetto a Giampaolo. Non capisco cosa sia passato nella mente di Boban e compagnia quando hanno pensato a lui come sostituito di Giampaolo.
> 
> *In ogni caso buona fortuna, in una polveriera come questo Milan ha tutto da perdere, gli va riconosciuta una certa dose di fegato*



Ma sta gente non se ne rende minimamente conto delle figure di m. che fanno... con tutti quei soldi spengono il cervello, amebe


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto! Spero vivamente tu riesca a farci ricredere tutti anche se oggi è una speranza utopica direi ma il calcio è strano per cui buon lavoro!


----------



## ilgallinaccio (9 Ottobre 2019)

orami è fatta..non sarò mai per il tifo contro.
quindi buona fortuna a pioli, chiedo solo il massimo impegno, correttezza e buona fede. non ci si può aspettare nulla di più da lui.
ennesima vittima della situazione surreale in cui siamo da anni.


----------



## varvez (9 Ottobre 2019)

La sezione ALLENATORE DEL MILAN sta lottando per contendere la palma di mediocrità a Samp, Genoa, Fiorentina, Udinese, etc.


----------



## Solo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Gli auguro il peggio possibile.

Uno che si presenta con i tifosi contro.

Sa già che verrà cacciato entro fine stagione e gli interessa solo intascarsi la grana.

Speriamo le perda tutte.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

Lascia perdere chi ti tifa contro mister, i cuori rossoneri sono con te. Buona fortuna, ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Wetter (9 Ottobre 2019)

Benvenuto Mister ed in bocca al lupo,ne avrai proprio bisogno.
Da umile tifoso del Milan chiedo solo alcune cose:scelte SENSATE,NO alle prime donne,FIDUCIA ai nuovi talenti.


----------



## overlord (9 Ottobre 2019)

Non ho tifato contro nemmeno con lo squallido Brocchi quindi non inizierò oggi. Buona fortuna al mister. Raggiunga la quota salvezza il prima possibile e si levi da clioni. Grazie


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2019)

che devo dire forza Pioli? No ti dico forza Milan! spero almeno sia intelligente con le formazioni e non il solito fissato e visionario


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che devo dire forza Pioli? No ti dico forza Milan! spero almeno sia intelligente con le formazioni e non il solito fissato e visionario



Opinione mia, basta che metta fuori il turco e sostituisca Suso al 70esimo ed anche qui partono gli applausi....


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Opinione mia, basta che metta fuori il turco e sostituisca Suso al 70esimo ed anche qui partono gli applausi....



guarda per me Chalanoglu,Suso e tutti i cessi che abbiamo possono giocare se sono in forma . Il problema è continuare a farli giocare nonostante facciano continuamente schifo. Sembrano quasi figli di boss della malavita


----------



## Zenos (9 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Ottobre 2019)

ilgallinaccio ha scritto:


> orami è fatta..*non sarò mai per il tifo contro*.
> quindi buona fortuna a pioli, chiedo solo il massimo impegno, correttezza e buona fede. non ci si può aspettare nulla di più da lui.
> ennesima vittima della situazione surreale in cui siamo da anni.



idem prega piuttosto.. anzi pregiamo tutti insieme LOL


----------



## kekkopot (9 Ottobre 2019)

Che disastro.

Non riesco neanche ad augurargli buona fortuna, tanto si sà già come andrà a finire: esonerato.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Ottobre 2019)

Durerà da Natale a Santo Stefano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Ottobre 2019)

Chissà se finisce la stagione


----------



## Mika (9 Ottobre 2019)

In bocca al lupo Mister. Avrai il mio sostegno, fino all'ultimo giorno


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2019)

Forse arriva al panettone. Difficilmente all’uovo di Pasqua


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Ottobre 2019)

Molto di Pioli si capirà dalla prima formazione che schiererà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2019)

In conferenza si è appena chiamato "insegnante".

Dal maestro all'insegnate, siamo sempre a scuola. Scuola con alunni asini.


----------



## Eflstar (9 Ottobre 2019)

Auguri e buona fortuna, mister.


----------



## Black (9 Ottobre 2019)

vabbè, questo abbiamo. Non nutro molte speranze. Buona fortuna mister, penso ne avrà parecchio bisogno


----------



## Wildbone (9 Ottobre 2019)

Beh, che gli si può dire?
È un mediocre, lo sappiamo, ma non è di certo colpa sua se è stato chiamato a sedere su questa panchina.
In bocca al lupo, quindi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Molto di Pioli si capirà dalla prima formazione che schiererà.



Tutto li, se avrà il coraggio di panchinare la triade della ***** ( Turca-Disuso- Kessie ) forse usciremo da questo buco nero.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Molto di Pioli si capirà dalla prima formazione che schiererà.



Ma come vuoi che la schieri ... schiererà una formazione in media con le ultime, no?


----------



## Pivellino (9 Ottobre 2019)

Ha la mia stima, il vero errore è stato Giampy


----------



## MarcoG (9 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto li, se avrà il coraggio di panchinare la triade della ***** ( Turca-Disuso- Kessie ) forse usciremo da questo buco nero.



Non lo farà alla prima. Non lo può fare perché in dieci giorni non credo abbia neanche il tempo di conoscerli, figuriamoci di provare qualcosa di nuovo senza sapere neanche come si sono allenati. Quello che mi aspetto è che in caso di risultato negativo non si faccia problemi a togliere qualcuno nella ripresa...


----------



## Molenko (9 Ottobre 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere chi ti tifa contro mister, i cuori rossoneri sono con te. Buona fortuna, ne avrai bisogno.



.


----------



## Aron (9 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto li, se avrà il coraggio di panchinare la triade della ***** ( Turca-Disuso- Kessie ) forse usciremo da questo buco nero.



Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che panchini Suso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Ottobre 2019)

Non c’e nulla da dire. Goditi i soldi che ti regalano quei ********** e cerca di non portarci in Serie B


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Ottobre 2019)

#PioliOut


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto li, se avrà il coraggio di panchinare la triade della ***** ( Turca-Disuso- Kessie ) forse usciremo da questo buco nero.



Perchè Biglia no?
Comunque non so se hai sentito la conferenza, ha praticamente detto che gli piacciono i giocatori che hanno strappi (chiaro riferimento a Kessie) e che sanno tirare da fuori, senza dimenticare l'immancabile elogio a sugo.
Credo che non ce ne libereremo mai di questi cancri.


----------



## Milancholy (9 Ottobre 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Benvenuto. Non tiferò contro ma guarderò con curiosità il suo metodo e le sue partite.
> Di sicuro ha bisogno di un in bocca al lupo. Forse lui prende in mano la situazione Milan peggiore di sempre.
> Disastro in classifica.
> Giocatori sfiduciati che sanno che lui era la terza scelta.
> ...



Mah, fegato... Con una carriera declinante dopo l'esperienza interiana e la duplice prospettiva genovese per tentare di rimettersi in gioco, una chiamata (sorteggiata) del Milan è comunque grasso che cola copioso. Va a lavorare sulle macerie e dal mio punto di vista ha in realtà più da guadagnare che da perdere. Molto più "malleabile" del recentissimo predecessore megalomane, volerà basso e concreto aprendo serenamente ai "suggerimenti" dirigenziali al fine di tenersi il culo al caldo e godersi quello stramaledetto panettone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perchè Biglia no?
> Comunque non so se hai sentito la conferenza, ha praticamente detto che gli piacciono i giocatori che hanno strappi (chiaro riferimento a Kessie) e che sanno tirare da fuori, senza dimenticare l'immancabile elogio a sugo.
> Credo che non ce ne libereremo mai di questi cancri.



Speriamo siano solo di circostanza. Sono un tifoso distrutto .


----------



## Albijol (9 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perchè Biglia no?
> Comunque non so se hai sentito la conferenza, ha praticamente detto che gli piacciono i giocatori che hanno strappi (chiaro riferimento a Kessie) e che sanno tirare da fuori, senza dimenticare l'immancabile elogio a sugo.
> Credo che non ce ne libereremo mai di questi cancri.



Kessie quest'anno pare mio nonna in quanto a accelerazioni.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Ottobre 2019)

A gennaio torna Giampaolo anche perché un terzo allenatore non lo prendono, se aprono le scommesse ci punterei


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Ottobre 2019)

Passata la rabbia non posso che augurare buona fortuna a Stefano Pioli. Speriamo che per una volta ci vada bene. Forza Milan!


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perchè Biglia no?
> Comunque non so se hai sentito la conferenza, ha praticamente detto che gli piacciono i giocatori che hanno strappi (chiaro riferimento a Kessie) e che sanno tirare da fuori, senza dimenticare l'immancabile elogio a sugo.
> Credo che non ce ne libereremo mai di questi cancri.



Con Pioli l'unico che rischia il posto è Hakan. Oltre Rodriguez che però già con Giampaolo non giocava più. 
Quello che ci guadagna è Rebic.

Pernil resto giocheranno Biglia, Bonaventura, Suso, Kessie, Musacchio. Paqueta giocherà penso, ma contende con Jack e non è scontato.
Pioli gioca in un modo ben preciso, diametralmente opposto a quelli avuti finora, ovvero Montella e Giampaolo soprattutto. 

Quando apriremo un thread sul Milan di Pioli ne parleremo meglio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Perchè Biglia no?
> Comunque non so se hai sentito la conferenza, *ha praticamente detto che gli piacciono i giocatori che hanno strappi *(chiaro riferimento a Kessie) e che sanno tirare da fuori, senza dimenticare l'immancabile elogio a sugo.
> Credo che non ce ne libereremo mai di questi cancri.



Allora si innamorerà di Biglia..se intende strappi muscolari


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Ottobre 2019)

Avevo detto che finchè non avrebbero esonerato Giampollo non avrei più guardato il Milan, cosa che ho fatto. Ora hanno preso Pioli, un fallimento annunciato purtroppo, ma tornerò comunque a guardare la mia squadra del cuore. Spero davvero che per una volta nella vita ci giri bene. Non dico chissà cosa, ma solo che ci vada di fortuna, perché solo a quella possiamo attaccarci. Ma d'altronde la fortuna aiuta gli audaci e noi di audaci in società non ne abbiamo. La fossa ce la stanno scavando loro e col sorriso in faccia, questa è la cosa che dà più fastidio.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Pioli l'unico che rischia il posto è Hakan. Oltre Rodriguez che però già con Giampaolo non giocava più.
> Quello che ci guadagna è Rebic.
> 
> Pernil resto giocheranno Biglia, Bonaventura, Suso, Kessie, Musacchio. Paqueta giocherà penso, ma contende con Jack e non è scontato.
> ...



Ci avevo pensato ad aprire qualcosa del genere ma , credimi, non ho minimamente la forza morale.
Comunque il calcio di pioli è scolastico, banale , ovvio senza volerlo comunque per questo sminuirlo con questi aggettivi.
Sostanzialmente gioca con un 4-4-2 aperto puntando su velocità , ampiezza e reparti stretti.
Può cambiare qualcosa in mezzo al campo ma non cambiano i principi di gioco.
Ma già qua mi viene un grosso dubbio : questa squadra e questi giocatori sono adatti a giocare in questo modo???
Ho grossi dubbi, a meno che non si compia una mezza rivoluzione interna alla quale non credo nemmeno un pò.
Sono comunque anche stufo di provare a dare chiave di lettura logiche in un mondo , il nostro, che di logica ha nulla.
Sarà l'ennesimo modulo condizionato, dettato, orchestrato, indirizzato.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci avevo pensato ad aprire qualcosa del genere ma , credimi, non ho minimamente la forza morale.
> Comunque il calcio di pioli è scolastico, banale , ovvio senza volerlo comunque per questo sminuirlo con questi aggettivi.
> Sostanzialmente gioca con un 4-4-2 aperto puntando su velocità , ampiezza e reparti stretti.
> Può cambiare qualcosa in mezzo al campo ma non cambiano i principi di gioco.
> ...



Idem. Però Pioli è un allenatore particolare, lo definirei più caotico che scolastico.
Anche io ho seri dubbi che abbiamo la squadra per fare quello che vuole lui. D'altra parte lascia ampio spazio alle individualità, troppo, per cui qualcuno ne gioverà rispetto a Giampaolo che è molto più esigente e dogmatico, sul piano strettamente economico è probabile che valorizzi meglio certi elementi nell'ottica di rivenderli.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Idem. Però Pioli è un allenatore particolare, lo definirei più caotico che scolastico.
> Anche io ho seri dubbi che abbiamo la squadra per fare quello che vuole lui. D'altra parte lascia ampio spazio alle individualità, troppo, per cui qualcuno ne gioverà rispetto a Giampaolo che è molto più esigente e dogmatico, sul piano strettamente economico è probabile che valorizzi meglio certi elementi nell'ottica di rivenderli.



Ho visto spesso la fiorentina di pioli e ricordo maglie larghissime , pochissimi scivolamenti in zona palla.
Il gioco si sviluppava in ampiezza e in ripartenza. In parole povere è questo il calcio di pioli.
Questa rosa non appena le maglie si allargano si va nel panico. Io la vedo nerissima.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Ottobre 2019)

Non mi piace, ma sosterrò qualunque allenatore che metta in panchina Suso e Chalanoglou...

Spero proprio che possa essere lui...


----------



## smallball (14 Ottobre 2019)

avra' un compito molto difficile...da terza scelta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Ottobre 2019)

Bravo interista bravo, 2 punti guadagnati


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2019)

Mi dispiace per lui ma ha giocatori indegni perciò si brucerà come gli altri.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2019)

grande idea togliere leao e paquetà contemporaneamente.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2019)

è arrivato un altro col cervello limitato


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2019)

Mettere leao dall'inizio follia
Togliere paquetà follia
Mettere rebic follia

Per il resto il parco giocatori quello rimane, non ci sono differenze rispetto a Giampaolo


----------



## Teddy (20 Ottobre 2019)

La squadra non ha giocato male, in pochi giorni sembra aver migliorato qualcosa. Gli voglio dare fiducia.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Ottobre 2019)

mi aspettavo fosse un uomo di media intelligenza ,capace di imparare dagli errori degli altri...non è cosi


----------



## Aron (27 Ottobre 2019)

Non arriva al panettone


----------



## danjr (27 Ottobre 2019)

Cosa vi aspettavate da uno così scusate? è stata la pietra tombale della nostra stagione


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Ottobre 2019)

Il primo che da la colpa anche all allenatore verrà fustigato in sala mensa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Ottobre 2019)

Sta incolpando i giocatori, cosa che un allenatore non dovrebbe mai fare.

Sul gol di Dzeko incredibilmente ha detto: "Avrei capito se Dzeko avesse sovrastato Kessie, dato che è più alto e forte di testa, ma lì l'ha proprio perso." E allora perchè mette Kessie a marcarlo?
Questo è un lapsus, non avrebbe dovuto dirlo, come se avesse sbadatamente rivelato un complotto per perdere. Bisognava "perdere in modo migliore".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sta incolpando i giocatori, cosa che un allenatore non dovrebbe mai fare.
> 
> Sul gol di Dzeko incredibilmente ha detto: "Avrei capito se Dzeko avesse sovrastato Kessie, dato che è più alto e forte di testa, ma lì l'ha proprio perso." E allora perchè mette Kessie a marcarlo?
> Questo è un lapsus, non avrebbe dovuto dirlo, come se avesse sbadatamente rivelato un complotto per perdere. Bisognava "perdere in modo migliore".



E invece è giusto che anche questo branco di cessi venga criticato anche dall'allenatore, ora basta difenderli.


----------



## danjr (27 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il primo che da la colpa anche all allenatore verrà fustigato in sala mensa.


Non do la colpa a pioli per queste due partite, ma l’intera cartiera di pioli come allenatore è una colpa in sé


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2019)

Allenatore da squadre che lottano per non retrocedere. Il nostro target.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allenatore da squadre che lottano per non retrocedere. Il nostro target.



Per cosa lo hanno scelto secondo te?


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2019)

Oggi ha sbagliato ogni cosa.
Suso ancora dentro neanche fosse una disposizione di legge, un po' di panchina no? Tra l'altro piatek lo manda in panchina segna troppe pretese nonostante lo sostituisca con Leao, ossia con un "attaccante" che la porta non la vede neanche col binocolo. Faccio notare che a calcio vince chi segna.
Il cambio conti-calabria devastante nei fatti (gol preso su svarione di Calabria appena entrato) ed errato nei tempi, ancora 10 minuti conti non li poteva proprio fare?
Finora nessuna differenza rispetto a Giampaolo, e questa non è tanto colpa di Pioli ma di chi ha voluto l'esonero


----------



## Coccosheva81 (27 Ottobre 2019)

Sto mediocre è ancora peggio di ogni mia già pessimistica previsione.
Ma da uno che alla Lazio preferiva tale Djordjevic a Miro Klose che pretendere?


----------



## Milanlove (27 Ottobre 2019)

In una scala di gravità delle colpe del disastro che siamo, pioli è all'ultimo posto.
È l'ultimo tesserato dell'Ac Milan con cui prendersela. 

Dirigenti e giocatori sono i veri colpevoli. 
Una massa di incapaci.


----------



## Heaven (27 Ottobre 2019)

Io manco me la sento di insultarlo. Che colpe ha lui? Doveva dire “No non sono da Milan, rifiuto” ?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Ieri a bordo campo alternava rabbia a sconforto... sicuramente è l’ultimo ad avere colpe.. ma spero capisca il prima possibile che Suso e Biglia non possono più giocare.. che i punti passano da un centrocampo che fa filtro e da piatek/leao in campo insieme


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Assurdo mandare via Giampaolo per prendere lui. Mossa che per me ha distrutto ogni speranza dimostrando che non c'è nessun progetto o altro. A farsi benedire mesi di discorsi che dobbiamo costruire un gioco, ecc ecc. Siamo tornati a ad affidarci al caso.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Ottobre 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ieri a bordo campo alternava rabbia a sconforto... sicuramente è l’ultimo ad avere colpe.. ma spero capisca il prima possibile che Suso e Biglia non possono più giocare.. che i punti passano da un centrocampo che fa filtro e da piatek/leao in campo insieme



Per quanto riguarda Biglia speri invano,certi allenatori non rinunciano mai ai loro feticci,piuttosto si tirano martellate sulle palle.


----------



## iceman. (28 Ottobre 2019)

Sarà la dieta che ha imposto, gli consiglierei di cambiarla.


----------



## Didaco (31 Ottobre 2019)

L'inventore del modulo 3,5-3,5-1-1-1


----------



## Albijol (4 Novembre 2019)

Per me è il profilo giusto per realizzare l'impossibile...la discesa in B. La fase difensiva non è che è fatta male, ma proprio non esiste. A me Pioli pare uno Zeman più stupido e con meno sigarette.


----------



## sette (4 Novembre 2019)

Scusi pioli puntiamo ancora la CL?


----------



## Garrincha (4 Novembre 2019)

Pioli non è un allenatore adatto alla lotta per non retrocedere, ha i difetti di Zeman senza averne i pregi


----------



## danjr (4 Novembre 2019)

Mi manca molto Giampaolo


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Novembre 2019)

Che non fosse il profilo adatto lo si sapeva, e il suo curriculum parla da sé. Ma non gli do assolutamente alcuna colpa per questa situazione. I pareggi e le sconfitte sono sempre arrivati per errori individuali e per la tenuta fisica ce non supporta il suo gioco. 

Probabilmente in questa situazione é stato l'unico che ha accettato l'incarico anche sapendo che sarebbe stato impossibile far qualcosa di meglio rispetto a quanto stiamo facendo.


----------



## Goro (4 Novembre 2019)

Pioli. Pioli. Pioli. Basta vederlo un secondo per capire che non ha il physique du role adatto per questa immensa piazza.


----------



## sbrodola (4 Novembre 2019)

Brutto cambio ieri (Paquetà - Leao). 
Ok, dopo è facile parlare, ma credo sia stato un errore decisivo per la sconfitta.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Novembre 2019)

Peccato i cambi ,dettati anche dallo schifo di panchina che abbiamo , ma tutto sommato molto meglio delle pippe mentali di Giampalo


----------



## Didaco (10 Novembre 2019)

Pioli paradossalmente sta facendo un lavoro interessante. Sono curioso però di vedere cosa decideranno i nostri fenomeni in dirigenza se continueranno a non arrivare risultati.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Novembre 2019)

Anche oggi mi sembra abbia fatto fare passi avanti alla squadra.. purtroppo non arrivano punti


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Novembre 2019)

abituati a montella, gattuso e giampi, anche un cesso come pioli non è poi così male per questo milan...


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2019)

Io non capisco come mai un bidone del genere non sia ancora stato messo in discussione...dobbiamo aspettare la retrocessione per mandarlo via a calci?


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Pioli non è un allenatore adatto alla lotta per non retrocedere, ha i difetti di Zeman senza averne i pregi



La fase difensiva di Zeman con quella offensiva di Gattuso...questo è Pioli


----------



## Didaco (23 Novembre 2019)

Comunque, bisogna ammettere che a livello tattico sta facendo un buon lavoro. La squadra è messa bene in campo, il problema sono alcuni giocatori su livelli a dir poco imbarazzanti.


----------



## Albijol (23 Novembre 2019)

Liberiamocene il prima possibile o rischiamo verametne la retrocessione


----------



## Pivellino (23 Novembre 2019)

Per me non sta facendo un cattivo lavoro, ma la stoffa è questa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Comunque, bisogna ammettere che a livello tattico sta facendo un buon lavoro. La squadra è messa bene in campo, il problema sono alcuni *giocatori* su livelli a dir poco imbarazzanti.



...Biglia ...Piatek ... Kessie...


----------



## varvez (24 Novembre 2019)

Scusate, ma chi parla di buon lavoro tattico che partite guarda? Perché io oggi ho visto 60 minuti di confusione tattica enorme


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Novembre 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma chi parla di buon lavoro tattico che partite guarda? Perché io oggi ho visto 60 minuti di confusione tattica enorme



No dai, per 50/60 minuti non siamo stati così male. Comunque sempre 100 volte meglio che con il maestro!!


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2019)

Quando penso all'allenatore del Milan devo pensarci su 1-2 secondi prima di arrivare al suo nome.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2019)

Certo che di calcio non ci capiamo proprio nulla, abbiamo insultato alla morte Pioli e alla fine a fatti si dimostra molto meglio di GP, Gattuso e tutti i suoi predecessori.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Dicembre 2019)

Bravo dai


----------



## bmb (8 Dicembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che di calcio non ci capiamo proprio nulla, abbiamo insultato alla morte Pioli e alla fine a fatti si dimostra molto meglio di GP, Gattuso e tutti i suoi predecessori.



Ho sempre detto che se noi siamo qui e parlare di str***te varie mentre chi fa il Dirigente si trova a fare quel lavoro un motivo c'è.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Dicembre 2019)

Anni luce migliore di Giampaolo ,e comunque le partite sono guardabili .Deve essere supportato da un mini mercato ,perchè capisco che i suoi stupidi cambi sono anche conseguenza di una panchina di scarponi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Dicembre 2019)

Partita preparata e giocata bene per gran parte, poi un cambio suicida che stava per rovinare tutto.

Biglia non puo e non deve mai piu giocare davanti alla difesa in una fase del genere, specialmente se insieme a lui ci sono solo altri giocatori lenti in campo. Ogni volta che entra per Bennacer sono guai. Qualsiasi squadra lo sovrasta e inizia a dominarci. Anche oggi abbiamo rischiato di pareggiarla una volta che é entrato. 


Suso nel secondo tempo non ha azzeccato una giocata, impossibile farlo uscire?

Se inizia anche a capire queste cose, si puo sperare nella EL visti i continui miglioramenti, pero non possiamo piu permetterci di ripetere sempre gli stessi errori.


----------



## Didaco (8 Dicembre 2019)

Bello vedere come ha abbracciato i giocatori a fine partita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Dicembre 2019)

Quanti anni sono che non vediamo una squadra allenata da un allenatore NORMALE ? 

Non dico gli schemi di Guardiola ma degli schemi normali. Ecco Pioli ha portato schemi normali.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Dicembre 2019)

Ci ha messo tanto però ha normalizzato una situazione devastante


----------



## Didaco (8 Dicembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quanti anni sono che non vediamo una squadra allenata da un allenatore NORMALE ?
> 
> Non dico gli schemi di Guardiola ma degli schemi normali. Ecco Pioli ha portato schemi normali.



Si dimostra una persona molto intelligente.


----------



## Mika (8 Dicembre 2019)

Dico una cavolata se affermo che con Pioli dal 1 Luglio ora staremo lottando con l'Atalanta e Cagliari il quinto posto?


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Dicembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quanti anni sono che non vediamo una squadra allenata da un allenatore NORMALE ?
> 
> Non dico gli schemi di Guardiola ma degli schemi normali. Ecco Pioli ha portato schemi normali.



Gattuso era un allenatore normale, come Sinisa o altri. Il problema è quando si cercano i fenomeni da baraccone come Giampaolo.


----------



## Anguus (8 Dicembre 2019)

E' un allenatore, e per quanto passato ultimamente sulla panchina del Milan direi che è già oro.


----------



## David Drills (8 Dicembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dico una cavolata se affermo che con Pioli dal 1 Luglio ora staremo lottando con l'Atalanta e Cagliari il quinto posto?


Forse no.

In ogni caso insiste troppo con Suso, direi che è il suo unico errore insieme al riproporre Biglia in campo ogni tanto (Pioli, piuttosto metti Krunic, Kessie, Romagnoli, ma mai Biglia! Mai!!!)


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2019)

Non ha campioni a disposizione ma almeno la squadra non è allo sbando.


----------



## Mika (8 Dicembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ha campioni a disposizione ma almeno la squadra non è allo sbando.



Li sta recuperando mentalmente, quando era arrivato i giocatori sembravano impauriti. E' un traghettatore ed è evidente ma va lasciato lavorare fino a fine stagione. Troppi punti persi, per rientrare in lotta EL dovremmo fare un filotto come quello che fece Gattuso quando subentrò a Montella, ma mentalmente poi si viene meno a fine stagione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Dicembre 2019)

La vera domanda: Che diamine ha combinato Giampaolo per distruggere totalmente la squadra sotto ogni aspetto?

Ha lasciato una squadra senza idea di gioco, senza carattere, senza schemi e che alla fine era totalmente priva di autostima


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Li sta recuperando mentalmente, quando era arrivato i giocatori sembravano impauriti. E' un traghettatore ed è evidente ma va lasciato lavorare fino a fine stagione. Troppi punti persi, per rientrare in lotta EL dovremmo fare un filotto come quello che fece Gattuso quando subentrò a Montella, ma mentalmente poi si viene meno a fine stagione.



Per l’EL dipende da gennaio...


----------



## Mika (8 Dicembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Anni luce migliore di Giampaolo ,e comunque le partite sono guardabili .Deve essere supportato da un mini mercato ,perchè capisco che i suoi stupidi cambi sono anche conseguenza di una panchina di scarponi



Si effettivamente... Suso lo togli metti Borini, togli Calha entra Casti, se togli Piatek entra Leao scazzato, Theo-RR è suicidio puro, ha perso Duarte e Caldara è appena entrato.. Alla fine come riserve utili avrebbe Calabria, Krunic e Paquetà per Bonaventura. Non ha molta scelta.


----------



## Didaco (8 Dicembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La vera domanda: Che diamine ha combinato Giampaolo per distruggere totalmente la squadra sotto ogni aspetto?
> 
> Ha lasciato una squadra senza idea di gioco, senza carattere, senza schemi e che alla fine era totalmente priva di autostima



Gli avrà propinato un ciclo di conferenze notturne in tema di "transizioni triangolari e trapezoidali nell'approccio multifunzionale dei moduli a centrocampo romboidale fidelizzato".


----------



## Tobi (9 Dicembre 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La vera domanda: Che diamine ha combinato Giampaolo per distruggere totalmente la squadra sotto ogni aspetto?
> 
> Ha lasciato una squadra senza idea di gioco, senza carattere, senza schemi e che alla fine era totalmente priva di autostima



Molto semplice, voleva portare avanti qualcosa di impossibile con giocatori totalmente inadatti ai suoi principi di gioco. Gravissimo errore quello cercare di tramutare i giocatori da giocatori di medio livello (esclusi Donnarumma,Romagnoli,Hernandez attualmente) in fenomeni. Doveva essere lui capace di capire cosa potessero dare ed adattarsi di conseguenza.

Questo pretendeva il tiki taka ed il pressing alto con Kessie,Musacchio, Biglia, Suso,Calhanoglu, Piatek, Paquetà,Rodriguez,Calabria.

Pioli ha messo un pò di ordine tattico, degli schemi di natura semplice e qualche punto , anche inaspettato viste le ultime 2 trasferte e l'X con il Napoli, è arrivato.

Fondamentali Conti,Hernandez,Bennacer,Bonaventura. Questi 4 giocatori sono la sintesi di questa inversione di marcia (seppur di breve) che stanno trovando continuità, minuti.

Restano ancora dei singoli da epurare, Kessie, Suso, Musacchio, Calhanoglu,Piatek che rallentano la crescita di questa squadra... mi accontenterei a gennaio di vedere un centrocampista al posto dell'ivoriano e Zlatan in attacco visto che comunque ci sono ancora le carte Leao e Rebic da valutare.

Concludo dicendo che si sta un pò ripetendo quello che è successo l'anno scorso quando Biglia per motivi di infortunio lasciò il posto da titolare a Bakayoko e si iniziarono a fare punti ed un gran lavoro, rovinato poi dal ritorno dell'argentino contro Udinese e Parma...

Quest'anno appena è stato panchinato da Bennacer si vede un altro passo li in mezzo, la palla gira velocemente, si sfrutta il passaggio in verticale e si riesce ad occupare con piu costanza la metà campo avversaria..

Mi auguro non sia troppo tardi in termini di punti, se si riesce a chiudere il girone d'andata a -4 (Servono due vittorie con Sassuolo ed Atalanta) la Champions è ancora fattibile


----------



## sipno (9 Dicembre 2019)

Pioli sicuramente sa allenare la squadra.

Ma in gestione della partita rimane ancora un allenatore da brividi.

Non parliamo poi di come distrugge alcuni giocatori non calcolandoli proprio.


----------



## sipno (9 Dicembre 2019)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Molto semplice, voleva portare avanti qualcosa di impossibile con giocatori totalmente inadatti ai suoi principi di gioco. Gravissimo errore quello cercare di tramutare i giocatori da giocatori di medio livello (esclusi Donnarumma,Romagnoli,Hernandez attualmente) in fenomeni. Doveva essere lui capace di capire cosa potessero dare ed adattarsi di conseguenza.
> 
> Questo pretendeva il tiki taka ed il pressing alto con Kessie,Musacchio, Biglia, Suso,Calhanoglu, Piatek, Paquetà,Rodriguez,Calabria.
> 
> ...



Chiuderla a - 4 significa che noi facciamo 12 punti e la roma 7. 
Già vincerle tutte per noi è quasi utopia essendoci l'atalanta di Mezzo e poi rimane un tabù superare le 4 vittorie di fila e per noi equivarrebbe arrivare a 6.
La Roma dovrebbe perdere contro la Gobba e fare un solo 7 punti contro Torino Spal e Fiore, difficile ma non impossibile.
Siamo noi il problema.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Dicembre 2019)

Devo dire che per ora mangio le mie parole, non ero il piu contento da quando e arrivato.
Si vedeva la mano di Pioli anche durante le sconfite. Bellissimo vedere questa piccola crescita individuale e come squadra.
Speriamo che si continua.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Dicembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Chiuderla a - 4 significa che noi facciamo 12 punti e la roma 7.
> Già vincerle tutte per noi è quasi utopia essendoci l'atalanta di Mezzo e poi rimane un tabù superare le 4 vittorie di fila e per noi equivarrebbe arrivare a 6.
> La Roma dovrebbe perdere contro la Gobba e fare un solo 7 punti contro Torino Spal e Fiore, difficile ma non impossibile.
> Siamo noi il problema.



E' il solito, noioso, vecchio discorso di ogni stagione, in cui spesso sono cascato anche io.

Non accadrà, non arriveremo mai quarti, dovesse accadere sarebbe un letterale *miracolo*

Una roba mai vista, siamo troppo indietro.

Ad ogni modo, come dici tu non ne vinceremo mai 5/6/7 consecutive, anche perchè poi bisognerebbe continuare a farlo, utopia.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Dicembre 2019)

io non ci casco con questa squadra e non mi illudo più per due partite decenti.


----------



## sipno (9 Dicembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' il solito, noioso, vecchio discorso di ogni stagione, in cui spesso sono cascato anche io.
> 
> Non accadrà, non arriveremo mai quarti, dovesse accadere sarebbe un letterale *miracolo*
> 
> ...



Già, ma la cosa che complica tutto è che noi possiamo anche vincerne 6 di fila ma se la Roma ne vince anche solo 5 siamo comunque a -6...

Insomma la roma deve perdere 3 partite in più di noi da qui a fine anno e noi vincerne 3 in più di lei e ovviamente sperare che chi sta subito dietro la roma non faccia meglio ovviamente e sappiamo quanto è maledetta la DEA


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2019)

Sarebbe scorretto negare che la squadra sia migliorata molto. Solo un paio di mesi fa partite come queste le avremmo subito. Invece oggi abbiamo dominato e non abbiamo vinto per sfortuna ed inadeguatezza dei soliti noti. Però onestamente una cosa non la capisco. Piatek è impresentabie, come cavolo fa a non mettere Leao titolare? Non mi interessa se è fuori ruolo o meno, pure una sedia sarebbe meglio di Piatek.


----------



## Milanlove (15 Dicembre 2019)

Sta giocando senza un attaccante decente, secondo me sta facendo il suo lavoro. Niente di clamoroso, ma almeno la squadra riesce a stare in campo. Poi se non si fa gol, le partite non si possono vincere. Se non si fa gol è perchè gli attaccanti fanno schifo. Piatek è uno scandalo di giocatore, mentre Leao va a sprazzi, è a dir poco discontinuo.
Dobbiamo per forza comprare una punta a gennaio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Dicembre 2019)

ennesimo allenatore scarso che non ha le palle di tenere giù certa gente.

ovvio che figurare bene è facile quando hai negli occhi un anno e mezzo di gattuso e 3 mesi di giampy in versione sabotatore


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Dicembre 2019)

Criticarlo dopo oggi sarebbe folle.


----------



## 6milan (15 Dicembre 2019)

Ma ci rendiamo conto questo che razza di giocatori è costretto ad allenare dai...


----------



## sipno (15 Dicembre 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Sta giocando senza un attaccante decente, secondo me sta facendo il suo lavoro. Niente di clamoroso, ma almeno la squadra riesce a stare in campo. Poi se non si fa gol, le partite non si possono vincere. Se non si fa gol è perchè gli attaccanti fanno schifo. Piatek è uno scandalo di giocatore, mentre Leao va a sprazzi, è a dir poco discontinuo.
> Dobbiamo per forza comprare una punta a gennaio.



Si tutto giusto, però se sai allenare ma non sai mandare in campo i giocatori le colpe le hai.
Giochiamo anche discretamente ma poi manda in campo Piatek.
Dici che Leao è discontinuo però nelle due da titolari in una è stato il migliore in campo con Cal, nell'altra ha fatto una buona partita.
Poi panchine panchine e panchine e dentro solo gli ultimi minuti.

Io direi che deve assolutamente giocare per darci risposte concrete. E soprattutto non è giusto dare opportunità su opportunità a Piatek solo perchè "sa riempire l'area", ma non sa fare nient'altro e quando deve buttarla dentro sbaglia pure.

Quindi Pioli è colpevolissimo... Io sono convintissimo che segnamo poco per colpa di Piatek che non segna e che non sa nemmeno aiutare gli altri a segnare.

Negli anni passati se gli attaccanti non segnavano ci pensavano i centrocampisti, ma da quando c'è il polacco questo non accade più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2019)

Massimo rispetto per pioli, ma come prevedibile non poteva essere lui a risollevare questa banda di bidoni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Mi raccomando:

Continua con Suso inamovibile
Calhanoglu é anche una garanzia
Bravissimo a non far mai giocare Rebic, ala che ha strafatto in Germania
Bravo anche a panchinare Krunic che fa bene ogni volta che entra in campo per tenere quel mix tra Gerrard e Kaka di Kessié

Continua pure cosi


----------



## __king george__ (22 Dicembre 2019)

io non ho nulla contro Pioli,che mi sembra anche una brava persona, però al solito qui dopo 2 vittorie di fila (DUE) già si parlava di conferma per l'anno prossimo meritata...mah


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2019)

E' un mediocre pinoli, non lo si scopre di certo oggi.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ma cosa gli si vuole dire a Pioli...ha trovato una preparazione fisica ridicola...una rosa piena di giocatori scarsi...una classifica imbarazzante... ci porti con dignità a maggio e tanti saluti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2019)

solita formazione ridicola.

manda al macero vigliaccamente leao (scontato che oggi avrebbe fatto schifo) per orgoglio personale.

cambi ridicoli.

si conferma un cesso come i predecessori, altrimenti non lo avrebbero preso.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Dicembre 2019)

Rimpiango Gattuso, lo ammetto. Non perchè fosse un fenomeno assoluto, ma i numeri parlano chiaro: giocando con gli stessi cèssi di adesso, ha ottenuto un sesto ed un quinto posto ed ha pure raggiunto una finale di Coppa Italia.E ogni tanto qualche partita giocata bene la vedevamo pure. Adesso invece è un encefalogramma piatto su tutta la linea, di gioco, di risultati, di garra (o veleno...).Zero totale proprio.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Rimpiango Gattuso, lo ammetto. Non perchè fosse un fenomeno assoluto, ma i numeri parlano chiaro: giocando con gli stessi cèssi di adesso, ha ottenuto un sesto ed un quinto posto ed ha pure raggiunto una finale di Coppa Italia.E ogni tanto qualche partita giocata bene la vedevamo pure. Adesso invece è un encefalogramma piatto su tutta la linea, di gioco, di risultati, di garra (o veleno...).Zero totale proprio.



Io rimpiango Giampaolo e sono serio. Non ha avuto senso la sua sostituzione per questo scarsone qua


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2019)

Solo io rimpiango Sacchi,Capello e Ancelotti?


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango Giampaolo e sono serio. Non ha avuto senso la sua sostituzione per questo scarsone qua



Ti sei dimenticato che con Giampaolo non si calciava nemmeno in porta una volta? Dai, su...capisco la memoria sia breve, ma con Giampaolo eravamo sottozero. Quando Pioli avrà lo stesso calendario fatto da Giampaolo faremo sicuramente meglio, resterà comunque una stagione anonima perchè facciamo schifo, con o senza Pioli.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato che con Giampaolo non si calciava nemmeno in porta una volta? Dai, su...capisco la memoria sia breve, ma con Giampaolo eravamo sottozero.



Mah, rispetto la tua opinione ma Giampy è stato cacciato dopo pochissime partite. Non gli è stato dato il tempo di insegnare il suo gioco e sono convinto che adesso avremmo più punti di quelli che abbiamo oggi con il pluriesonerato Pioli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah, rispetto la tua opinione ma Giampy è stato cacciato dopo pochissime partite. Non gli è stato dato il tempo di insegnare il suo gioco e sono convinto che adesso avremmo più punti di quelli che abbiamo oggi con il pluriesonerato Pioli.


Che poi avrei capito cambiare Giampaolo per Spalletti, ma per Pioli non ha alcun senso logico.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Dicembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mah, rispetto la tua opinione ma Giampy è stato cacciato dopo pochissime partite. Non gli è stato dato il tempo di insegnare il suo gioco e sono convinto che adesso avremmo più punti di quelli che abbiamo oggi con il pluriesonerato Pioli.



Giampaolo è stato esonerato dopo Genoa-Milan 1-2, perchè (pare) non avesse schierato i nuovi:
solo Hernandez e Duarte (indisponibile Musacchio)
vinse grazie ad un buon secondo tempo grazie alla prestazione di Hernandez, Paquetà e Leao.
Rebic ancora in panca e Suso non sostituito.

Ci sono inquietanti analogie con la formazione di Bergamo: Pioli ha bocciato tutti i nuovi 
tranne Bennacer (tra l'altro proprio in quel ruolo magari uno esperto come Biglia, nella sua mediocrità, servirebbe)
e tranne Leao, improvvisamente lanciato come centravanti.

Sta vanificando il mercato riproponendo i soliti, come se i 68 punti dell'anno scorso fossero arrivati per merito di Calha, Suso e Kessie.
Qui c'è anche la colpa della società, se credono che quei tre sono gli uomini che ci avrebbero portato in CL.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Giampaolo è stato cacciato in primis dalla squadra che lo aveva palesemente scaricato. Anche in campo nelle ultime 3 partite per lunghi tratti era una squadra con giocatori che si muovevano a caso per il campo. Quasi a farlo apposta.
Il problema è che Maldini non si è imposto come avrebbe dovuto con la squadra: o lo seguite, o non giocate più e vi cacciamo via. Questo è l’allenatore in cui crediamo, Perché così fece all’epoca anche Berlusconi con Sacchi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è stato cacciato in primis dalla squadra che lo aveva palesemente scaricato. Anche in campo nelle ultime 3 partite per lunghi tratti era una squadra con giocatori che si muovevano a caso per il campo. Quasi a farlo apposta.
> Il problema è che Maldini non si è imposto come avrebbe dovuto con la squadra: o lo seguite, o non giocate più e vi cacciamo via. Questo è l’allenatore in cui crediamo, Perché così fece all’epoca anche Berlusconi con Sacchi.



Di errori ne sono stati commessi tanti sia da una parte che dall'altra.
Boban e Maldini sicuramente non hanno protetto il mister e sicuramente non gli hanno preso gli uomini idonei per il suo gioco ma diciamo pure che un allenatore scaltro ci mette mezz'ora di allenamento a capire che suso trequartista di un 4-3-1-2 non ci può giocare.
Noi ci abbiamo perso tutto il precampionato per arrivare alla prima giornata di serie A e scoprire che tutto quello a cui si era lavorato era stato vano.
Tutto quello che è successo dopo è stato un susseguirsi di prove , di esperimenti, di cambi di posizione e di moduli per continuare a giocare poggiando il progetto sempre su suso.
Follia totale.
La centralità di suso nel progetto poi si scontrava con lo scarso utilizzo di gente come theo o leao.
Giampaolo ci ha capito poco ma chissà cosa si sono detti Giampaolo, boban e maldini per tutta l'estate.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Dicembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di errori ne sono stati commessi tanti sia da una parte che dall'altra.
> Boban e Maldini sicuramente non hanno protetto il mister e sicuramente non gli hanno preso gli uomini idonei per il suo gioco ma diciamo pure che un allenatore scaltro ci mette mezz'ora di allenamento a capire che suso trequartista di un 4-3-1-2 non ci può giocare.
> Noi ci abbiamo perso tutto il precampionato per arrivare alla prima giornata di serie A e scoprire che tutto quello a cui si era lavorato era stato vano.
> Tutto quello che è successo dopo è stato un susseguirsi di prove , di esperimenti, di cambi di posizione e di moduli per continuare a giocare poggiando il progetto sempre su suso.
> ...



Assolutamente anche Giampaolo ha le sue gravissime colpe.

Però era solo per sottolineare che non é stato esonerato solo per non aver schierato i nuovi.


----------



## sipno (25 Dicembre 2019)

Vado leggermente OT, ma con Ibra dovreste creare una voce "Zlatan Ibraimovic Allenatore del Milan"


----------



## Schism75 (25 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque fossi in Pioli ora, mi renderei conto che il 4-3-3 che ho pensato di aver costruito finora non esiste. È un castello di sabbia. Per cui, per quanto non mi piaccia moltissimo, viri immediatamente per il 3-5-2, almeno Conti ed Hernandez possono attaccare come forsennati. Davanti si giocherebbe a 2. Paquetá forse avrebbe modo di giocare in un modulo più protetto, e potrebbe sentirsi più libero. Il turco, Suso e Bonaventura in panchina ovviamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2020)

Una sola domanda: Perche si ostina a riproporre Suso e la turca sulle ali? Non ha senso.

Tutti conosciamo le conseguenza. Le vediamo ogni partita. Ma Pioli continua a farli giocare 90 minuti. Assurdo.

Un attacco Leao - Piatek - Rebic o Leao - Piatek - Castillejo sarebbe stato nettamente piu forte perche questi giocatori possono giocare insieme. Il 4-3-3 con Suso e Calhanoglu é impossibile.
Invece lui ha preferito allontanare il croato e puntare sui vermi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2020)

È difficile sbagliare ogni singola scelta, oggi ci è riuscito.

Toglie un jack che anche sottotono una giocata la può fare, a maggior ragione se c'è Ibra in campo, e inserisce un leao lezioso e ridicolo. Suso in campo 90 minuti nonostante una partita ignobile, krunic in campo 85 minuto nonostante un'ammonizione e una partita pessima. Paqueta dentro a cinque minuti dalla fine, un po' prima no?


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Gennaio 2020)

Prevedo:"Ho tenuto Suso e Calhanoglu in campo per mettere sul terreno di gioco tutta la qualita' di cui disponiamo".


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2020)

si doveva andare avanti con Giamapolo almeno un altro mese o due e poi valutare...c'era un progetto e un idea...tanto non cambiava nulla come si è visto

(diverso se prendevamo uno Spalletti al limite)

posso anche capire i tifosi che sono passionalmente irrazionali ma la dirigenza ha proprio toppato


----------



## Goro (6 Gennaio 2020)

Allenatore mediocre, si sapeva, ma per generosità giusto regalare soldi anche a lui


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si doveva andare avanti con Giamapolo almeno un altro mese o due e poi valutare...c'era un progetto e un idea...tanto non cambiava nulla come si è visto
> 
> (diverso se prendevamo uno Spalletti al limite)
> 
> posso anche capire i tifosi che sono passionalmente irrazionali ma la dirigenza ha proprio toppato



Giampaolo per fare cosa? Per deliziarci nei post partita?


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2020)

Oggi ha sbagliato i cambi, sarebbe bastato tenere Piatek vicino ad Ibra al posto di Leao e mettere un magazziniere di Milanello al posto di susina e l'avremmo sfangata in qualche modo.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo per fare cosa? Per deliziarci nei post partita?



Giampaolo può anche non piacere ma ha le sue idee di calcio..si sapeva che ci voleva tempo non ha senso prenderlo per esonerarlo subi9to...la mossa della società non l'ho proprio capita

Pioli al contrario è un allenatore più pratico...infatti mi aspettavo meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2020)

Allenatorino, ma del resto lo sapevamo tutti.
Dovevano dare a Spalletti quello che voleva e avere una vera chance per salvare la stagione.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2020)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allenatorino, ma del resto lo sapevamo tutti.
> Dovevano dare a Spalletti quello che voleva e avere una vera chance per salvare la stagione.



Assurdo,dirigenza da azzerare quanto prima.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Un incapace, ma si sapeva.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2020)

VA esonerato il prima possibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2020)

è in malafede come tutti gli ultimi allenatori che abbiamo avuto.
li prendono apposta perchè non valgono niente e si lasciano corrompere.
in cambio mettono il milan a curriculum.


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2020)

Anni luce peggio di Giampaolo


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo per fare cosa? Per deliziarci nei post partita?



Ricordati che la media punti di pioli è peggio


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ricordati che la media punti di pioli è peggio



Evidentemente non ci ricordiamo le prestazioni non sense con Giampaolo.


----------



## Albijol (6 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Anni luce peggio di Giampaolo



.


----------



## Rivera10 (6 Gennaio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Giampaolo può anche non piacere ma ha le sue idee di calcio..si sapeva che ci voleva tempo non ha senso prenderlo per esonerarlo subi9to...la mossa della società non l'ho proprio capita
> 
> Pioli al contrario è un allenatore più pratico...infatti mi aspettavo meglio



King non e' che Giampaolo non mi piaccia ma al Milan era fuori come un balcone. Io lo ricordo nel post partita di Verona dove pensava di aver giocato con un uomo in piu' quando eravamo noi in inferiorità numerica. Ragazzi pensiamo ad altro.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Finché ci sarà questa situazione societaria allenatori top non se ne vedranno. Meglio farsene una ragione.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finché ci sarà questa situazione societaria allenatori top non se ne vedranno. Meglio farsene una ragione.



Bastava uno Spalletti. Bisognava andare con una valigia piena di banconote e portarselo a casa. Invece per andare al risparmio ci troviamo a libro paga 2 allenatori.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bastava uno Spalletti. Bisognava andare con una *valigia piena di banconote *e portarselo a casa. Invece per andare al risparmio ci troviamo a libro paga 2 allenatori.



...appunto, è la valigia piena di banconote che manca ...


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...appunto, è la valigia piena di banconote che manca ...



con la stessa valigia di Pioli + Giampaolo penso si potesse prendere Spalletti.Ovvio non abbia accettato in corsa


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con la stessa valigia di Pioli + Giampaolo penso si potesse prendere Spalletti.Ovvio non abbia accettato in corsa



... sinceramente non so quando sarebbe costato Spalletti ma siamo sicuri che con questi calciatori il vero problema sia il tecnico?


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Gennaio 2020)

Per l'anno prossimo ci sono Sonetti, Ulivieri e Ballardini liberi. Vediamo che dobbiamo fare...


----------



## Swaitak (6 Gennaio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... sinceramente non so quando sarebbe costato Spalletti ma siamo sicuri che con questi calciatori il vero problema sia il tecnico?



sicuro ovviamente no ,ma io l'avrei visto come un upgrade rispetto a Rino . Carismatico,preparato e con qualche succeso o ottimi piazzamenti nel curriculum. Invece abbiamo preso le solite incognite


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sicuro ovviamente no ,ma io l'avrei visto come un upgrade rispetto a Rino . Carismatico,preparato e con qualche succeso o ottimi piazzamenti nel curriculum. Invece abbiamo preso le solite incognite



Io aspetto, per quello che può dare, il mercato di gennaio per capire se almeno ad una stentata EL si può puntare.
In ogni caso l’unica nostra speranza di rinascita è il passaggio ad una proprietà interessata non solo a speculare.


----------



## babsodiolinter (6 Gennaio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... sinceramente non so quando sarebbe costato Spalletti ma siamo sicuri che con questi calciatori il vero problema sia il tecnico?



Per cui essere arrivati a 10min dalla champion l'anno scorso con 100milioni di giocatori in meno 6mesi di higuain in pantofole mister Guttuso aveva fatto un miracolo..
Io credo che pioli non sia scarso è propio un miracolato che si è ritrovato senza nessun merito ad allenare a San Siro.. 
Il peggior allenatore che io ricordi(ho 43 anni) lo metto allo stesso livello di blocchi...
La squadra è quella che è,tecnicamente non male ma con una cattiveria agonistica di livello pulcini,se ci metti padre pioli/giampy che hanno la grinta di un koala è la tempesta perfetta.
Loop infinito..


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Gennaio 2020)

Una societa seria non mette sto scempio come allenatore.


----------



## sipno (6 Gennaio 2020)

Uno che mette in campo Calabria non può essere considerato allenatore.

Poi si preferisci partire col polacco per Ibra, ciaone!!!!


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2020)

Uno che tiene 94 minuti in campo Suso oggi non può essere definito allenatore.


----------



## danjr (7 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non ci ricordiamo le prestazioni non sense con Giampaolo.


Ti sfugge un concetto fondamentale... stiamo pagando due stipendi per avere un rendimento peggiore, sinceramente restavo con le prestazioni non sense e qualche punticino in più. Stiamo pagando lo stipendio di uno Spalletti per due chiaviche


----------



## folletto (8 Gennaio 2020)

La Rosa è quello che è ma ci vorrebbe più umiltà e bisognerebbe tentare di mettere in campo una formazione più equilibrata. Non si può continuare a far giocare sempre 2 esterni che hanno un rendimento pessimo in entrambe le fasi di gioco, non si può insistere con il 433 con questi uomini a disposizione. Ok che siamo scarsi ma suicidarsi no eh


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2020)

Palesemente inadeguato, come da attese. 

Che poi ora che siamo in una situazione di depressione generale servirebbe qualcuno col fuoco dentro che ti risveglia... Tipo Conte, Simeone... Noi invece abbiamo il frate Padre Pioli...


----------



## Aron (10 Gennaio 2020)

Mi sa che durerà poco


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Questo andava in giro per Milanello a mettere cartelloni per stimolare Sugo, rendiamoci conto...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo andava in giro per Milanello a mettere cartelloni per stimolare Sugo, rendiamoci conto...



Cosa?


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cosa?



Come no lo sai?Pioli appendeva cartelli in giro per Milanello a dicembre per stimolare i calciatori...lo disse lui durante una conferenza se non ricordo male...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come no lo sai?Pioli appendeva cartelli in giro per Milanello a dicembre per stimolare i calciatori...lo disse lui durante una conferenza se non ricordo male...



Ahahahahahaha no, questa me l’ero persa. Che circo.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha no, questa me l’ero persa. Che circo.



Ho trovato anche l'articolo. Li mette nello spogliatoio in settimana...ma ti rendi conto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ho trovato anche l'articolo. Li mette nello spogliatoio in settimana...ma ti rendi conto?



Siamo un asilo.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Immagino tipo Kessie di fronte ad uno di quei cartelli...si ferma,sta lì a fissarlo 3 secondi,grattata di kul,gli attacca il chewing Gum sul naso di Che Guevara,si fa un selfie da postare su instagram...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ho trovato anche l'articolo. Li mette nello spogliatoio in settimana...ma ti rendi conto?



Siamo un circo, niente di più.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Incredibilmente e contro ogni pronostico si è rivelato un incapace sotto diversi punti di vista


----------



## Swaitak (11 Gennaio 2020)

oggi mi è piaciuto molto nel ruolo di portavoce di Ibra


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2020)

chiudete il 3d. pare che non sia più l'allenatore


----------



## Swaitak (19 Gennaio 2020)

molto bravo a mettere in pratica gli appunti dell'allenatore


----------



## Zenos (19 Gennaio 2020)

Stava per rovinare una partita con il cambio Castillejo Krunic.
Oltre ad aver regalato un tempo con Bonaventura.
Questo mediocre deve essere allontanato a Giugno.


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stava per rovinare una partita con il cambio Castillejo Krunic.
> Oltre ad aver regalato un tempo con Bonaventura.
> Questo mediocre deve essere allontanato a Giugno.


Oggi gli è andata di c.... Ma si sa che è un mediocre, buono solo per scaldare la panchina fino a Giugno...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Gennaio 2020)

Cambio di Castillejo un po ingenuo.

Ma il cambio - chiesto a gran voce qui su MW - Rebic-Bonaventura ha spaccato la partita per noi. Scelta giusta con il tempismo giusto.

Spero che questa gara possa essere finalmente la svolta. Rebic a sinistra, Castillejo a destra.
Basta giocatori fuoriruolo.


----------



## Zenos (19 Gennaio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cambio di Castillejo un po ingenuo.
> 
> Ma il cambio - chiesto a gran voce qui su MW - Rebic-Bonaventura ha spaccato la partita per noi. Scelta giusta con il tempismo giusto.
> 
> ...



Ci avrà letto nell'intervallo.comunque con Castillejo e Rebic abbiamo finalmente più soluzioni in attacco


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2020)

Ci arriva che deve fare uscire Kjaer e mettere quanto prima Rebic?


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2020)

Classico allenatore che i primi tempi li lascia andare e poi prova a fare qualcosa a 45 dal termine.
Come i 28 allenatorii o fake-simili che lo hanno preceduto.


----------



## Pivellino (24 Gennaio 2020)

Mediocre in genere, scarsa sensibilità sull’inerzia della gara.
Speriamo l’anno prossimo non ci sia.


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2020)

A giugno deve fare le valigie, altrimenti è un'altra stagione morta sul nascere.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Classico allenatore che i primi tempi li lascia andare e poi prova a fare qualcosa a 45 dal termine.
> Come i 28 allenatorii o fake-simili che lo hanno preceduto.



perfetto


----------



## Raryof (24 Gennaio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> A giugno deve fare le valigie, altrimenti è un'altra stagione morta sul nascere.



Gli è andata bene che il calendario è stato abbastanza buono ma se giochi i primi tempi in attesa che cominci il secondo tempo ti fanno la pelle tutte, TUTTE, tranne forse le ultime due e magari qualche squadretta che viene a San Siro e comunque conduce un match senza troppa apprensione.
Che sta cercando di dimostrare Pioli? se fosse serio andrebbe a chiedere un paio di acquisti, o forse le vediamo solo noi alcune sciagure cosmiche?
Ditemi il senso di giocare sempre con qualche deficit iniziale, ditemi il senso di non fare acquisti necessari, ma cosa giochiamo a fare? cosa stiamo aspettando? ma questa squadra qui, senza coppe, come fa ad essere così tremenda dal punto di vista fisico? perché ci mettono sempre sotto tutte? perché?


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2020)

Verrà riconfermato.


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Verrà riconfermato.


Senza closing forse è meglio che resti lui...

Altrimenti vanno a prendere Shevchenko....


----------



## Swaitak (24 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Verrà riconfermato.



per poi ripartire in loop ad ottobre con Sheva


----------



## __king george__ (2 Febbraio 2020)

è talmente una figura inutile e priva di carisma che sia che si perda sia che si vinca è l'unico topic in cui non interviene mai nessuno..


----------



## varvez (3 Febbraio 2020)

Non riesce proprio a dare un ordine tattico ai giocatori, sempre casino, sempre sparpagliati, sempre confusione. Un mediocre, ma si sapeva


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2020)

Il mago piolli..

Doveva convocare Ibra solo per fargli dare indicazioni tattiche


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.



Non lo esonereranno mai, non vogliono spendere soldi per pagare un altro allenatore.


----------



## Mika (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.



Non lo esonerano, lo teniamo fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.



Ah c'è anche il SE in questa frase?


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Febbraio 2020)

Per me poteva fare ben poco oggi... ha una squadra scarsissima e con poca personalità.


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.



Questo qua resta in panchina anche l'anno prossimo per deliziarci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Febbraio 2020)

pioli oggi ha fatto una ottima partita, a parte i cambi senza senso. 
oggi non esistono le critiche a pioli ne alla squadra


----------



## __king george__ (9 Febbraio 2020)

Hastag colpadigiampaolo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Febbraio 2020)

L'ha preparata bene, è stato tradito dalla testa dei giocatori

Ovviamente va lasciato a casa a fine Maggio, però stasera dare la colpa a Pioli mi sembra assurdo. Anche i cambi: quelli ci sono forse con Krunic avevi un po' di scelta ma quelli sono


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli oggi ha fatto una ottima partita, a parte i cambi senza senso.
> oggi non esistono le critiche a pioli ne alla squadra



Dai abbiamo preso 4 gol in un tempo....ma di che stiamo parlando?
Il secondo tempo sono stati tutti da 0.
E se c'è da gioire per il primo tempo, è solo merito di Ibra, dobbiamo dire grazie a lui non a Pinoli.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Dai, sinceramente, colpa di Pioli o di quei quattro brocchi in campo?! 


Conti fa ridere, Kessie non ha calcio nella testa, Castelletto e Rebic litigano con il pallone, Leao che tutti definiscono un fenomeno è una pippa clamorosa...Jack un ex giocatore, Chalanoglu accende la luce due volte l'anno... non se ne può più.


----------



## danjr (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.



Va basta, alziamo bandiera bianca anche questa stagione... inutile pagare tre allenatori


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Calhanoglu è stato il primo a scomparire, andava cambiato subito. Kessie andava cambiato appena preso il giallo. Doveva mettere Paquetà per uno di quelli. 
Invece zero cambi fino al 70°: Pioli non ha fatto nulla per cambiare l'andamento.
Bonaventura impresentabile, poteva mettere il giovane belga per Conti.
Doveva tenere dentro Castillejo e Rebic che sono in forma e corrono 90 minuti. Invece li ha tolti come se fosse stata colpa loro.

Peccato. Partita preparata bene ma gestita male.


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu è stato il primo a scomparire, andava cambiato subito. Kessie andava cambiato appena preso il giallo. Doveva mettere Paquetà per uno di quelli.
> Invece zero cambi fino al 70°: Pioli non ha fatto nulla per cambiare l'andamento.
> Bonaventura impresentabile, poteva mettere il giovane belga per Conti.
> Doveva tenere dentro Castillejo e Rebic che sono in forma e corrono 90 minuti. Invece li ha tolti come se fosse stata colpa loro.
> ...



Abbiamo preso due gol in due minuti, manco un mago poteva cambiare qualcosa, non scherziamo su. La verità è che il Milan è sceso in campo pensando di gestire e di potersi difendere. Non siamo capaci di gestire, perchè con gente come Kessie che non ha calcio nella testa e nei piedi non si può, e non ci si può difendere, perchè con Conti non si può difendersi.

Conti e Kessie sono gli emblemi delle due cose, ma in generale non abbiamo gente brava a difendere singolarmente, ne tantomeno gente con il calcio ed i tempi in testa per gestire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Febbraio 2020)

Sinceramente non ho più intenzione di discutere degli allenatori, tanto alla fine della discussione ognuno resta delle sue idee.

Dico solo una cosa: ma è normale che una squadra dopo aver speso 400 milioni in 3 anni abbia come primi cambi in panchina Saelemakers, Paquetà (depresso) e Leao ( un ragazzino ), mentre i nostri rivali possono permettersi di tenere in panchina ERIKSEN?

E' normale che De Vrij riesca a salvare un paio di goal già fatti e poi a segnare il goal del 3-2, mentre noi da anni veneriamo Capitan Romagnoli che nei derby fa sempre pena?

E' normale che gli altri in 8 minuti riescano a ribaltare il risultato, mentre qui si dice "eh, bisognava fare un cambio 5 minuti prima, grave colpe dell'allenatore, da esonerare subito" ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Febbraio 2020)

C'è veramente poco fa dirgli stasera, l'ha preparata in modo impeccabile. Non esiste preparazione contro la totale mancanza di carattere ed esperienza

L'unico appunto sono i cambi troppo ritardati all'80esimo, ma anche se li avesse fatti non è che gente come paquetà risolve la partita


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ho più intenzione di discutere degli allenatori, tanto alla fine della discussione ognuno resta delle sue idee.
> 
> Dico solo una cosa: ma è normale che una squadra dopo aver speso 400 milioni in 3 anni abbia come primi cambi in panchina Saelemakers, Paquetà (depresso) e Leao ( un ragazzino ), mentre i nostri rivali possono permettersi di tenere in panchina ERIKSEN?
> 
> ...



Confrontiamo davvero il progetto Inter e quello del Milan? Guarda i loro allenatori, guarda i nostri... guarda le loro sessioni di mercato e guarda le nostre... Poi può succedere che Davide batta Golia, ma non stupiamoci se non accade, dai.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.



Pure lui? Mah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Febbraio 2020)

è un incubo senza fine. Giovedì sarà lo stesso con la Gobbentus in coppa italia.


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pure lui? Mah



Dove vuoi andare con Pinoli?

Hai perso un derby 4-2 partendo da 2-0...


----------



## iceman. (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dove vuoi andare con Pinoli?
> 
> Hai perso un derby 4-2 partendo da 2-0...



C'è gente che voleva confermare Gattuso dopo aver perso 4-0 la finale con la juventus.
Juric è di ben altra pasta rispetto a pinoli.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dove vuoi andare con Pinoli?
> 
> Hai perso un derby 4-2 partendo da 2-0...



Non lo ha perso solo lui...

Forse forse mi viene in dubbio: non sarà che siamo scarsi?

A me Pioli non dice nulla, se lo cacciano mi importa poco, ma non è lui il problema.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dove vuoi andare con Pinoli?
> 
> Hai perso un derby 4-2 partendo da 2-0...



Cambiarlo adesso, non ha senso, credo. Non abbiamo più nessun obiettivo, ovviamente sarebbe da cambiare a Giugno, MA.... è inutile che cambi allenatore se poi ti devi sentire sempre "PROGETTOOOH GGGGIOVANI" "No a chiunque abbia più di 16 anni!1!!1!"

In quel caso potresti mettere anche un mix di capello guardiola klopp e gesù cristo ed avresti lo stesso identico risultato di adesso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Confrontiamo davvero il progetto Inter e quello del Milan?* Guarda i loro allenatori, guarda i nostri... *guarda le loro sessioni di mercato e guarda le nostre...* Poi può succedere che Davide batta Golia, ma non stupiamoci se non accade, dai.



Appunto.
Ma è normale che ad ogni sconfitta ci sia folla inferocita che chiede la testa del malcapitato di turno? 
Kjaer era la riserva della riserva nell'Atalanta di Gasperini, De Vrij giocava benissimo anche nella Lazio di Pioli.

E' colpa di Pioli se non rende?

Eriksen appena è entrato stava per segnare da casa sua, Calhanoglu poraccio ha anche giocato bene, ma un tiro del genere non lo farà mai. Colpa di Pioli? Con Spalletti cambierà tutto?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Conferma la caratteristica di preparare bene le partite ma di non saperle poi leggere in corsa, non è mai tempestivo nei cambi. Anche con il Toro in coppa ci ha fatto giocare 30 minuti di troppo con i suoi cambi ritardati. Poi ovviamente le colpe non sono tutte sue. Abbiamo tre ottimi elementi, Ibra, bennacer ed Hernandez, un paio di decenti come Rebic e Castillejo ed il resto è da buttare o quasi (non considero il portiere che può far poco se la squadra è inadeguata)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Conferma la caratteristica di preparare bene le partite ma di non saperle poi leggere in corsa, non è mai tempestivo nei cambi. Anche con il Toro in coppa ci ha fatto giocare 30 minuti di troppo con i suoi cambi ritardati. Poi ovviamente le colpe non sono tutte sue. Abbiamo tre ottimi elementi, Ibra, bennacer ed Hernandez, un paio di decenti come Rebic e Castillejo ed il resto è da buttare o quasi (non considero il portiere che può far poco se la squadra è inadeguata)



A me comunque ha colpito una cosa: noi nel primo tempo facciamo la partita della vita, giocano tutti bene, anche Kessié sembra un giocatore di calcio, loro non entrano nemmeno in campo e non sanno che pesci pigliare. Risultato: due goal fatti, grazie a due mezze papere di Padelli.

Noi scendiamo in campo male, loro iniziano a fare il compitino: 2 goal presi in 8 minuti, fine della partita, la squadra smette di giocare.


E abbiamo fatto tantissime partite così: contro il Lecce, due volte contro il Torino, contro il Bologna, la Lazio e il Sassuolo. Primo tempo magnifico, poi il disastro.

Pioli non è mai stato un mago della panchina ma mi pare che la tattica c'entri poco, la questione riguarda la mentalità.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A me comunque ha colpito una cosa: noi nel primo tempo facciamo la partita della vita, giocano tutti bene, anche Kessié sembra un giocatore di calcio, loro non entrano nemmeno in campo e non sanno che pesci pigliare. Risultato: due goal fatti, grazie a due mezze papere di Padelli.
> 
> Noi scendiamo in campo male, loro iniziano a fare il compitino: 2 goal presi in 8 minuti, fine della partita, la squadra smette di giocare.
> 
> ...



Certo, abbiamo una squadra immatura per via dell'età media bassa, la più bassa della A prima dell'arrivo di Ibra. Ringraziamo Elliott e il genio Gazidis per questo.


----------



## Solo (10 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo anche giovedì, va esonerato.


Questo resta fino a fine stagione e poi arriva Shevchenko...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Questo resta fino a fine stagione e poi arriva Shevchenko...



Se non altro, qualora rimanesse lo strozzino anche in estate e non ci fosse già stata l’approvazione dello stadio e la cessione, e non prendessero Spalletti, sarebbe la conferma definitiva della malafede dell’usuraio e di chi gli sta dietro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Senza closing forse è meglio che resti lui...
> 
> Altrimenti vanno a prendere Shevchenko....



Il closing è l’unica speranza.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Febbraio 2020)

capisco che siamo in Serie A ,ma dovrebbe insegnare a calciare i calci d'angolo come si fa nei pulcini. Non è possibile che da una situazione da cui dovremmo trarre vantaggio ci ritroviamo sistematicamente a subire un contropiede.

Per ieri è mezzo incolpevole,non mi aspetto di certo la grinta di Conte nello spogliatoio a fine primo tempo,
do piu colpe a chi ha organizzato una panchina priva di alternative...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2020)

QUI LO DICO ORA:

Se a fine anno non si può arrivare a gente di livello superiore (che poi tradotto sono due nomi: Spalletti o Allegri) meglio ripartire da lui

Non è un grande tecnico ma è uno preparato che lavora, ha anche una discreta personalità considerando il curriculum modesto...O si trova una vera alternativa oppure ripartiamo dalle poche basi che stiamo mettendo giù..nell'ultimo mese la squadra è cresciuta, alcuni giocatori come la turca o Bennacer sono cresciuti..
Ripeto, non ritengo Pioli adatto..ma l'ennesimo esperimento sarebbe un flop di nuovo..se gli diamo una rosa completa e che abbia una logica per me potrebbe riportarci in CL (ha chiuso terzo con la Lazio anni fa)


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> QUI LO DICO ORA:
> 
> Se a fine anno non si può arrivare a gente di livello superiore (che poi tradotto sono due nomi: Spalletti o Allegri) meglio ripartire da lui
> 
> ...



Non lo ritengo un allenatore scarso, ma inadeguato. E' mentalmente lento, poco reattivo e poco coraggioso. Un po' molle, mi dà la sensazione di uno metodico ma poco determinato. Inoltre incorre nei soliti errori classici di non effettuare cambi opportuni, oppure farli tardivamente.

Ormai dovrebbe conoscere i suoi giocatori, ieri sera ad esempio (ovviamente si parla sempre col senno di poi), doveva accorgersi che dopo il primo goal la squadra era crollata. Doveva immediatamente dare la svegliata e mettere dentro qualcuno, ad esempio il ragazzo appena arrivato. Almeno io del crollo verticale di concentrazione me ne sono accorto subito. Il secondo goal e i rimanenti sono pure conseguenze.

Anche il turco, ormai lo conosciamo benissimo. Dovrebbe assegnargli il compito di sbattersi per un tempo, dando fondo a tutte le energie, avvertendolo che poi il secondo tempo entra il brasiliano, Leao o qualcun'altro. Oppure il viceversa. Calhanoglu non è semplicemente in grado di sostenere una partita intera di questo livello, inutile girarci intorno

Un po' meglio della sfilza di allenatori che abbiamo visto fin qui, ma ancora siamo lontani.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ieri a Pioli si può dire poco o nulla.
Primo tempo perfetto, gliel’ha incartata benissimo
Poi è subentrato un crollo fisico e soprattutto mentale che ci portiamo avanti da anni.
E di sicuro non è Pioli l’allenatore in grado di riuscire a intervenire su quest’aspetto.

Visto che l’hanno già cercato pochi mesi fa spero e mi auguro si vada a Giugno con Spalletti e ci sia qualche innesto d’esperienza alla Ibra (Magari Thiago Silva)


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2020)

Se la nostra dimensione è questa, allora andassero di corsa a prendere il Gasp. Pioli è quel tipo di allenatore che la squadra la normalizza, che ti fa fare il compitino e va bene cosi


----------



## sunburn (10 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo ritengo un allenatore scarso, ma inadeguato. E' mentalmente lento, poco reattivo e poco coraggioso. Un po' molle, mi dà la sensazione di uno metodico ma poco determinato. Inoltre incorre nei soliti errori classici di non effettuare cambi opportuni, oppure farli tardivamente.
> 
> Ormai dovrebbe conoscere i suoi giocatori, ieri sera ad esempio (ovviamente si parla sempre col senno di poi), doveva accorgersi che dopo il primo goal la squadra era crollata. Doveva immediatamente dare la svegliata e mettere dentro qualcuno, ad esempio il ragazzo appena arrivato. Almeno io del crollo verticale di concentrazione me ne sono accorto subito. Il secondo goal e i rimanenti sono pure conseguenze.
> 
> ...



Però, come attenuanti, bisogna dire che tra primo e secondo gol son passati due minuti e che la nostra panchina è quella che è.

Al di là di ieri, l’enorme problema è che abbiamo impostato la seconda parte di una stagione senza obiettivi su un giocatore di 38 anni invece che “portarci avanti” per l’anno prossimo. A meno che non siano in vista importanti e rapidi sviluppi a livello di proprietà, stiamo mandando a peripatetiche anche la prossima stagione.


----------



## Manue (10 Febbraio 2020)

L'aveva preparata bene, 
poi però i giocatori hanno volutamente iniziato a considerare gli eventi nella partita con superficialità.

Poteva correre al riparo dopo il 2-2 togliendo chi ha rappresentato l'ammutinamento, 
Chalanoglu, e rimettere su Brozovic un'altro che poteva fare il lavoro di Chala del primo tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però, come attenuanti, bisogna dire che tra primo e secondo gol son passati due minuti e che la nostra panchina è quella che è.
> 
> Al di là di ieri, l’enorme problema è che abbiamo impostato la seconda parte di una stagione senza obiettivi su un giocatore di 38 anni invece che “portarci avanti” per l’anno prossimo. A meno che non siano in vista importanti e rapidi sviluppi a livello di proprietà, stiamo mandando a peripatetiche anche la prossima stagione.



E' vero. Ma è anche vero che devi essere, appunto, coraggioso e risoluto nelle tue scelte. Altrimenti per ogni goal preso speri sempre che sia un incidente di percorso e non cambi mai. Io, ripeto, avrei effettuato dei cambi durante l'intervallo. In questo modo non davi neanche punti di riferimento all'avversario. E' bastato che si sia spento Castillejo, Rebic e in parte anche Theo per creare il patatrac. Il turco neanche lo commento più.

Comunque, sono ormai discorsi accademici. Il punto è che gli altri si sono svegliati e ci hanno creduto. Noi ci siamo addormentati, dimenticandoci il pannolone.

Per quanto riguarda la proprietà, altra ennesima prova di totale noncuranza e dabbenaggine. Per il derby, assenti ingiustificati dalle sfere alte. Ormai è chiaro che siamo in mano a individui che con il Milan non hanno niente a che vedere, salvo tenerlo in ostaggio fino a nuovo ordine.


----------



## Dany20 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> QUI LO DICO ORA:
> 
> Se a fine anno non si può arrivare a gente di livello superiore (che poi tradotto sono due nomi: Spalletti o Allegri) meglio ripartire da lui
> 
> ...


Concordo. Cambiare tanto per è inutile. Tanto vale tenerlo e sperare nel miracolo.


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2020)

Andassero a far firmare il Gasp


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2020)

Ho detto tantissime volte e ripeterò di nuovo. Non possiamo comprare 100 top player, questa squadra ha bisogno di 10 Ibra.. purtroppo non è possibile. L'unica cosa che si può fare e prendere un allenatore top in grado di rivalutare questi giocatori.

Dovevamo offrire 20 mln netti all'anno per Conte la scorsa estate.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> *Ma è normale che ad ogni sconfitta ci sia folla inferocita che chiede la testa del malcapitato di turno? *
> Kjaer era la riserva della riserva nell'Atalanta di Gasperini, De Vrij giocava benissimo anche nella Lazio di Pioli.
> 
> ...



Non è normale ma è così...basta vedere il nostro...
Quando si vince l'allenatore è Ibra...quando si perde va esonerato Pioli...

Non sarà un fenomeno ma non è nemmeno scarso come viene spesso descritto...
Lo ritengo un allenatore pragmatico che in mezzo a mille difficoltà si è rimboccato le maniche ed ha tenuto a galla una nave che rischiava seriamente di affondare...

Mi piace anche come persona...tranquillo,pacato ed ''antidivo''

Per questo gli auguro di non venir riconfermato...sarebbe il principale bersaglio della prossima stagione...alla prima sconfitta si chiederebbe subito il suo esonero...non avrebbe la tranquillità necessaria per svolgere un lavoro ''complicato'' in questo Milan...

Sicuramente troverà una squadra e sopratutto un ambiente più tranquillo...più adatto alle sue caratteristiche...

Il Milan lasciamolo a qualche nuovo ''profeta''...non lo invidio proprio...


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho detto tantissime volte e ripeterò di nuovo. Non possiamo comprare 100 top player, questa squadra ha bisogno di 10 Ibra.. purtroppo non è possibile. L'unica cosa che si può fare e prendere un allenatore top in grado di rivalutare questi giocatori.
> 
> Dovevamo offrire 20 mln netti all'anno per Conte la scorsa estate.



Hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## hiei87 (10 Febbraio 2020)

È chiaro che non ci troviamo di fronte a un allenatore da grande piazza e che l'anno prossimo dovremo pensare ad altro, però mi sembra onesto dargli atto di una cosa: ha preparato il derby alla perfezione e a livello tattico ha vinto la sfida con un mago come Conte. Sulla vittoria finale dell'inter la tattica ha inciso poco, e in generale non gli dò troppe colpe. Abbiamo visto negli ultimi anni in palcoscenici ben più importanti come l'inerzia di una partita, anche se dominata, possa cambiare improvvisamente, e come a quel punto ci sia poco da fare per rimediare. ( In soldoni, al 2 a 1 sapevamo tutti per esperienza come sarebbe finita).


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' vero. Ma è anche vero che devi essere, appunto, coraggioso e risoluto nelle tue scelte. Altrimenti per ogni goal preso speri sempre che sia un incidente di percorso e non cambi mai. Io, ripeto, avrei effettuato dei cambi durante l'intervallo. In questo modo non davi neanche punti di riferimento all'avversario. E' bastato che si sia spento Castillejo, Rebic e in parte anche Theo per creare il patatrac. Il turco neanche lo commento più.
> 
> Comunque, sono ormai discorsi accademici. Il punto è che gli altri si sono svegliati e ci hanno creduto. Noi ci siamo addormentati, dimenticandoci il pannolone.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la proprietà, altra ennesima prova di totale noncuranza e dabbenaggine. Per il derby, assenti ingiustificati dalle sfere alte. Ormai è chiaro che siamo in mano a individui che con il Milan non hanno niente a che vedere, salvo tenerlo in ostaggio fino a nuovo ordine.



Cambi durante l'intervallo? Sul 2-0?

Facile dirlo. Se un allenatore facesse una cosa simile volano le scarpe nello spogliatoio stai sicuro.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cambi durante l'intervallo? Sul 2-0?
> 
> Facile dirlo. Se un allenatore facesse una cosa simile volano le scarpe nello spogliatoio stai sicuro.



Non vedo perché. Il calcio non è statico e le cose cambiano. Dopo l'intervallo cominciava un'altra partita.

Lo so che è facile parlare dopo, l'ho anche riconosciuto, ma:

1) Non dirmi che non sembrava inverosimile essere sul 0-2. Chiunque si sarebbe fatto due domande, ed un allenatore come Pioli, che non è un ragazzino, doveva immaginarsi che Conte e la sua squadra si sarebbero presentati con ben altro nerbo.

2) Sempre Pioli, conosce i suoi giocatori, così come li conosciamo noi. In parecchi non arrivano in fondo alle partite. Non vedo perché non fermarsi al distributore di benzina prima, piuttosto che arrivarci sempre con il serbatoio vuoto. Passami la metafora.

3) Ripeto, qualche cambio l'avrei fatto, proprio per cambiare le carte in tavola. Non dico di farlo necessariamente nell'intervallo, ma al primo goal non doveva neanche far battere il calcio di ripresa gioco, e fare il cambio. Si avvertiva nell'aria che le cose sarebbero precipitate, si sentiva perfino attraverso il televisore. In genere i nostri cambi non sono mai stati determinanti, salvo pochi casi, e sono sempre risultati tardivi. Mettere gente a 10 minuti dalla fine difficilmente paga, nelle nostre condizioni

Rimane indimostrabile, ma forse sarebbe andata in maniera diversa. Sicuramente facendo come ha fatto è andata male.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché. Il calcio non è statico e le cose cambiano. Dopo l'intervallo cominciava un'altra partita.
> 
> Lo so che è facile parlare dopo, l'ho anche riconosciuto, ma:
> 
> ...



A parte i cambi , che avrebbero potuto sortire l'effetto di un clamoroso boomerang tattico, credo che una squadra debba saper giocare in più modi.
Il primo tempo era andato alla grande ma era anche prevedibile non avremmo retto fisicamente per continuare quel pressing feroce sui difensori e su brozovic, vera chiave tattica del primo tempo assieme al palleggio di qualità che ci consentiva di liberare l'uomo in fascia creando superiorità numerica o di trovare l'uomo alle spalle dei centrocampisti nerazzurri.
Sarebbe bastato difendere per approfittare poi degli inevitabili spazi che l'inter avrebbe lasciato.
Lo so che parlare dopo è facile ma subire quella rimonta lampo è stata da polli.
La difesa è stata esposta ad attacchi senza avere la minima protezione del centrocampo e ci hanno ammazzato, i loro gol sono arrivati in modo troppo semplice ed evitabile.
E' questo che mi lascia l'amaro in bocca : ora che sappiamo anche giocare a calcio abbiamo perso i concetti tattici più facili da attuare??
Io credo che nei primi 15' del secondo tempo in 2-3 siano letteralmente scomparsi, lasciando di fatto la squadra in 8.
Rebic credo non abbia toccato palla per 15' e non sia tornato una volta in soccorso di theo che era ancora dolorante per la botta al quadricipite subita da vecino, discorso simile per castillejo , kessie e calha.
Abbiamo staccato la spina.
Qualcosa di simile la ricordo solo in milan - liverpool 3-3.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Col senno di poi è facile parlare.
All’intervallo nessuno avrebbe cambiato nessuno perché la squadra è state perfetta.
Poi non è che in panchina avessimo chissà chi.
Bonaventura è un ex giocatore ormai, paqueta è perso e Leao boh.

Comunque dopo l’1-2 in 5 minuti l’avrebbero vinta comunque.


----------



## neversayconte (10 Febbraio 2020)

inammissibile staccare la spina così tra un tempo e l'altro. Io non ho più parole per esprimere il disprezzo che provo; delusione su questo allenatorucolo di provincia


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A parte i cambi , che avrebbero potuto sortire l'effetto di un clamoroso boomerang tattico, credo che una squadra debba saper giocare in più modi.
> Il primo tempo era andato alla grande ma era anche prevedibile non avremmo retto fisicamente per continuare quel pressing feroce sui difensori e su brozovic, vera chiave tattica del primo tempo assieme al palleggio di qualità che ci consentiva di liberare l'uomo in fascia creando superiorità numerica o di trovare l'uomo alle spalle dei centrocampisti nerazzurri.
> Sarebbe bastato difendere per approfittare poi degli inevitabili spazi che l'inter avrebbe lasciato.
> Lo so che parlare dopo è facile ma subire quella rimonta lampo è stata da polli.
> ...



Concordo su tanti punti.

Risottolineo , anche per l'amico precedente, che so che è facile parlare. Infatti fortunatamente io non faccio l'allenatore. Pero qualcosa io l'ho avvertita dopo pochissimi minuti dall'inizio del secondo tempo.

Secondo me Pioli doveva guardare bene negli occhi i giocatori, e farsi due conti sulla condizione atletica. Poi prendere una decisione: o chiudersi in difesa e colpire in contropiede, oppure continuare con il pressing, ma cambiando con uomini freschi.

Sono perfettamente consapevole che cambiare mentre stai vincendo è altamente pericoloso, ma è anche vero che non siamo una squadra stabile e prevedibile. Siamo pieni di giocatori fisicamente deficitari e che invariabilmente perdono di concentrazione.

Cambiare non mi sembrava una circostanza così suicida. Poi chiaramente, capisco che nel caso le cose si fossero messe male anche con i cambi, allora sarebbe arrivata la crocefissione. Ovviamente Pioli è andato sul sicuro ed ha mantenuto l'assetto tecnico-tattico.

Però, appunto, facendo così i risultati sono quasi sempre gli stessi. Comunque non lo accuso più di tanto, i giocatori sono quelli e già è stato un risultato incredibile avergli messi sotto per un tempo. Purtroppo ha alimentato speranze che hanno lasciato il posto per un boccone molto amaro.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tanti punti.
> 
> Risottolineo , anche per l'amico precedente, che so che è facile parlare. Infatti fortunatamente io non faccio l'allenatore. Pero qualcosa io l'ho avvertita dopo pochissimi minuti dall'inizio del secondo tempo.
> 
> ...



Io per una volta invece difendo Pioli. La aveva preparata molto bene e il 2 a 0 era anche frutto della sua preparazione della partita. I cambi li avete visti... paqueta' non regge 10 minuti, bonaventura... lasciamo perdere. Leao appena decente ma fa l'attaccante. Ieri sera ci sarebbe voluto Baka che... era in tribuna!


----------



## Raryof (10 Febbraio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io per una volta invece difendo Pioli. La aveva preparata molto bene e il 2 a 0 era anche frutto della sua preparazione della partita. I cambi li avete visti... paqueta' non regge 10 minuti, bonaventura... lasciamo perdere. Leao appena decente ma fa l'attaccante. Ieri sera ci sarebbe voluto Baka che... era in tribuna!



Concordo, Pioli ha fatto un bel lavoro su questa rosa, ha utilizzato tutti i giocatori nei propri ruoli facendo un grosso miglioramento in attacco quando ha messo da parte Suso per un giocatore simile ma più efficace come Samu.
Il materiale a disposizione però è quello lì, come dici tu, non abbiamo riserve eccellenti in nessun reparto a parte in attacco, non reggiamo i ritmi alti, non reggiamo alla distanza dal punto di vista fisico, se mettiamo il turco in marcatura ad uomo dura al massimo 25-30 minuti.
Visto il centrocampo che abbiamo è impossibile fare meglio, il gioco è davvero questo qui, Theo, Rebic, Ibra>Samu, Samu> Conti oppure cross al centro, se offensivamente siamo quasi credibili quando c'è da difendere siamo lo 0 totale, come squadra, come chimica, questo Milan ieri ha dimostrato di poter giocare solamente attaccando, non abbiamo i giocatori per schierarci a riccio, Baka non c'è più e gli esterni sono prettamente offensivi (compreso Theo).
E' una squadra che va completamente rifondata in difesa e a centrocampo. Rebic se continua così diventerà una seconda punta fondamentale non un esterno da 442, non so se Pioli sarà l'uomo giusto ma di sicuro chi è ora al Milan non lo è per niente, a partire dal capitano fino ai vari mediocri in scadenza o presunti talenti come Kessie.
Chi è che dovrà decidere su chi puntare? no perché io ho dubbi pure su chi dovrà decidere chi poi dovrà decidere su chi si dovrà puntare dall'anno prossimo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io per una volta invece difendo Pioli. La aveva preparata molto bene e il 2 a 0 era anche frutto della sua preparazione della partita. I cambi li avete visti... paqueta' non regge 10 minuti, bonaventura... lasciamo perdere. Leao appena decente ma fa l'attaccante. Ieri sera ci sarebbe voluto Baka che... era in tribuna!



Pioli non l'ho certo crocefisso. Certo che l'ha preparata bene, ma ha pensato solo ai primi piatti, si è dimenticato del secondo e del dolce.

Ho solo detto la mia, ed ho ben specificato che è sempre un commento a margine, so che è difficilissimo prendere certe decisioni che potrebbero sembrare anti-intuitive.

Paquetà, che tu odi (perché sei gattusiano e quindi anti-leonardiano ) ci sarebbe stato benissimo al posto di un Calhanoglu, che a parte un palo balistico casuale, mi sembra sia stato l'originatore del calo di squadra. Per te è scarso a prescindere e va bene così.

Poteva in ogni caso usare il ragazzo appena arrivato al posto di Castillejo, che si vedeva lontano un miglio che era in debito. Oppure mettere Gabbia al posto di Kessie, visto che è un centrale con buone doti anche da mediano. Anche Leao al posto di Rebic. Insomma, qualche alternativa c'era.

Il punto che sostengo è che stavi vincendo 2-0 con l'inter, non con la Spal. E con Conte in panchina. Sai benissimo che con questi non si scherza. Secondo me ha peccato di presunzione ed ha fatto troppo affidamento a 45' di prestazione fuori dai canoni comuni, come se il Milan si fosse improvvisamente reso conto di avere potenzialità inusitate. Quando arrivano certi segnali meglio coglierli subito, come l'epidemia del virus. Correre ai ripari dopo è sempre tardivo.

Ripeto, è solo accademia. Ormai è andata.


----------



## Beppe85 (10 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pioli non l'ho certo crocefisso. Certo che l'ha preparata bene, ma ha pensato solo ai primi piatti, si è dimenticato del secondo e del dolce.
> 
> Ho solo detto la mia, ed ho ben specificato che è sempre un commento a margine, so che è difficilissimo prendere certe decisioni che potrebbero sembrare anti-intuitive.
> 
> ...



Gattusiano e anti leonardiano... non ci avevo pensato! Mi piace 
Paqueta' però fidati se l'è cercata. L'ho sostenuto fino a ottobre scorso e ho sperato davvero che diventasse il nuovo Riccardino Kaka' ma alla lunga non ce l'ho più fatta e dopo la recita prima della fine del mercato... ha finito proprio di esistere per me.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Febbraio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Gattusiano e anti leonardiano... non ci avevo pensato! Mi piace
> Paqueta' però fidati se l'è cercata. L'ho sostenuto fino a ottobre scorso e ho sperato davvero che diventasse il nuovo Riccardino Kaka' ma alla lunga non ce l'ho più fatta e dopo la recita prima della fine del mercato... ha finito proprio di esistere per me.



Sbagli (detto con simpatia), amico Beppe.

Lucas è un ragazzo di talento, ma non è né Kakà, né nessun altro. E' un giocatore che se messo nelle giuste condizioni può fare molto bene. Non è un attaccante, cosa che sembra in molti non capiscano, e quindi non ha il goal nel sangue. Non è un fenomeno, ma può essere un buon giocatore. Molti dicono che è lento, ed è vero. Ma Kroos del RM è veloce? In campo cammina, però è sempre nel posto giusto. Lucas non può incidere in questo Milan perché non ha intorno gente compatibile. Io credo che molti gli danno addosso soltanto perché è costato molto. E' arrivato nel momento sbagliato e stop.

E' altamente probabile che se ne andrà, a me dispiace. Poi vedremo cosa saprà veramente fare. Ma adesso, in questo Milan, è totalmente fuori posto. E non so dargli torto se forza la mano per andarsene, non è stato trattato in maniera splendida, con continue sostituzioni e messo ai margini del progetto. Non ha disputato nemmeno due partite di fila, perché? Tutti hanno diritto ad un po' di tempo, per lui magari ci vuole un po' di tempo in più. Noi il tempo non l'abbiamo e quindi finisce male. Ma se guardi, è solo per il rotto della cuffia che giocatori come Castillejo e Bakayoko hanno avuto possibiltà, grazie ad infortuni o circostanze particolari. L'africano prima di ingranare ci ha messo 4 o 5 partite, non dimentichiamocelo. Paquetà reinizia da zero tutte le volte, 10 minuti ogni due partite, quando la partita è già compromessa. Ma Santo Dio.

Noi non possiamo aspettare lui, ma nemmeno lui può aspettare in panchina il Milan.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Non è normale ma è così...basta vedere il nostro...
> *Quando si vince l'allenatore è Ibra...quando si perde va esonerato Pioli...*
> 
> Non sarà un fenomeno ma non è nemmeno scarso come viene spesso descritto...
> ...




Ahahahah è vero, se si vince è merito di Ibra aka "l'allenatore in campo", se si perde è colpa di Pioli.


La cosa che mi fa più ridere, comunque, è che viene messo in croce Pioli perché non valorizza Kjaer (quello che faceva la riserva della riserva di Toloi), perché non sfrutta Saelemaekers, perché non ha fatto entrare prima Paquetà e Leao (un ragazzo che soffre di depressione e un ragazzino acerbo).


Poi viene letteralmente *idolatrato* Conte (bravissimo, per carità) che ha preso una squadra che era arrivata quarta in campionato e si è fatto comprare Godin, Barella, Sensi, Alexis Sanchez, Eriksen, Lukaku e Ashley Young. Uno che ha cacciato a calci a calci nel sedere Nainggolan e Icardi, che nel Milan avrebbero lo status di divinità.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> QUI LO DICO ORA:
> 
> Se a fine anno non si può arrivare a gente di livello superiore (che poi tradotto sono due nomi: Spalletti o Allegri) meglio ripartire da lui
> 
> ...



Se le alternative sono Sheva e questo Ragnarok, buon osservatore ma allenatore fallimentare, hai ragionissima. 

Ribadisco, Pioli sembra preparare molto bene le partite, il suo problema è la gestione. Il più delle volte non riesce ad intervenire in tempo, altre volte invece fa danni quando non andrebbe toccato nulla (vedi partite contro Lazio e Juve).


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

Premesso che non rinnoverei mai a Pioli (la sensazione è che manchi di carisma dentro e fuori dallo spogliatoio, più che di lettura in corso delle partite), sul derby le colpe non sono sue, ma in primis della società (0 cambi in panchina, a parte giocatori in vendita) e degli 11 in campo che a livello mentale sono crollati. Un nome su tutti per questo derby: Romagnoli.


----------



## sunburn (11 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' vero. Ma è anche vero che devi essere, appunto, coraggioso e risoluto nelle tue scelte. Altrimenti per ogni goal preso speri sempre che sia un incidente di percorso e non cambi mai. Io, ripeto, avrei effettuato dei cambi durante l'intervallo. In questo modo non davi neanche punti di riferimento all'avversario. E' bastato che si sia spento Castillejo, Rebic e in parte anche Theo per creare il patatrac. Il turco neanche lo commento più.
> 
> Comunque, sono ormai discorsi accademici. Il punto è che gli altri si sono svegliati e ci hanno creduto. Noi ci siamo addormentati, dimenticandoci il pannolone.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la proprietà, altra ennesima prova di totale noncuranza e dabbenaggine. Per il derby, assenti ingiustificati dalle sfere alte. Ormai è chiaro che siamo in mano a individui che con il Milan non hanno niente a che vedere, salvo tenerlo in ostaggio fino a nuovo ordine.


Ma dai, due cambi sul 2 a 0! Li avevamo annichiliti da tutti i punti di vista. Anche il secondo tempo non l’abbiamo iniziato male, poi è arrivato l’uno-due su due azioni estemporanee. 
Lì doveva fare immediatamente due cambi, ma è anche vero che se hai in panchina Begovic, Bonaventura, Donnarumma, Leao, Musacchio, Paquetà, Gabbia, Calabria, Laxalt, Saelemaekers, Biglia, Brescianini non è che tu abbia chissà quale arma micidiale da mettere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se le alternative sono Sheva e *questo Ragnarok, buon osservatore ma allenatore fallimentare,* hai ragionissima.
> 
> Ribadisco, Pioli sembra preparare molto bene le partite, il suo problema è la gestione. Il più delle volte non riesce ad intervenire in tempo, altre volte invece fa danni quando non andrebbe toccato nulla (vedi partite contro Lazio e Juve).



come mai dici così?


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non lo ritengo un allenatore scarso, ma inadeguato. E' mentalmente lento, poco reattivo e poco coraggioso. Un po' molle, mi dà la sensazione di uno metodico ma poco determinato. Inoltre incorre nei soliti errori classici di non effettuare cambi opportuni, oppure farli tardivamente.
> 
> Ormai dovrebbe conoscere i suoi giocatori, *ieri sera ad esempio (ovviamente si parla sempre col senno di poi), doveva accorgersi che dopo il primo goal la squadra era crollata. Doveva immediatamente dare la svegliata e mettere dentro qualcuno*, ad esempio il ragazzo appena arrivato. Almeno io del crollo verticale di concentrazione me ne sono accorto subito. Il secondo goal e i rimanenti sono pure conseguenze.
> 
> ...



Fino al primo gol stavamo dominando, è stato un episodio..tra il primo e il secondo gol sono passati 100 secondi, cosa doveva fare? Manco il tempo di far scaldare uno


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Bisogna anche capire se calhanoglu ha smesso di marcare brozovic perchè gliel'ha ordinato qualcuno oppure perchè è una pippa che ha smesso di correre


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche capire se calhanoglu ha smesso di marcare brozovic perchè gliel'ha ordinato qualcuno oppure perchè è una pippa che ha smesso di correre



Nell'azione del goal di Brozovic Hakan e Castillejo si scambiano la posizione, dunque era di Castillejo.
Che però nel proseguo dell'azione passa su Young in area senza che nessuno scali sul croato. A quel punto uno deve essere bravo a leggere la situazione e prendere Brozovic, uno tra tutti i centrocampisti.

Comunque Brozovic ha fatto un gran goal. A volte conta il dio Eupalla più che altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fino al primo gol stavamo dominando, è stato un episodio..tra il primo e il secondo gol sono passati 100 secondi, cosa doveva fare? Manco il tempo di far scaldare uno



Infatti. Come sempre si chiede la luna, dando tutte le colpe all'allenatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come mai dici così?



Infatti. Buon osservatore fa ridere, per uno che ha portato due squadre in Champions League questa stagione.

Comunque non è un allenatore, questo è vero. È un direttore generale, questo è il suo ruolo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come mai dici così?



Perché come ds ha fatto un bel lavoro nelle società del gruppo red bull. Come allenatore, tolte parentesi felici come Hoffenheim, ha collezionato esoneri e dimissioni, in un caso per esaurimento nervoso. E non ha mai allenato in piazze di prima fascia. 
Comunque oggi le fonti escludono nettamente un suo arrivo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Buon osservatore fa ridere, per uno che ha portato due squadre in Champions League questa stagione.
> 
> Comunque non è un allenatore, questo è vero. È un direttore generale, questo è il suo ruolo.



intendevo che è abile nell'osservare e giudicare i calciatori...a differenza di molti sedicenti esperti che non ne beccano una. Lo so che ricopre ruoli dirigenziali


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> intendevo che è abile nell'osservare e giudicare i calciatori...a differenza di molti sedicenti esperti che non ne beccano una. Lo so che ricopre ruoli dirigenziali



Infatti non credo che lo prendano in considerazione come allenatore.

Se le voci sono vere che interessi a questo Milan è per prendere il posto di Boban e Maldini. Al Lipsia è il direttore generale dell'area tecnica, con Nagelsmann allenatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche capire se calhanoglu ha smesso di marcare brozovic perchè gliel'ha ordinato qualcuno oppure *perchè è una pippa che ha smesso di correre*



sono 2 anni che al 55° crolla di schianto. non ha il fisico...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nell'azione del goal di Brozovic Hakan e Castillejo si scambiano la posizione, dunque era di Castillejo.
> Che però nel proseguo dell'azione passa su Young in area senza che nessuno scali sul croato. A quel punto uno deve essere bravo a leggere la situazione e prendere Brozovic, uno tra tutti i centrocampisti.
> 
> Comunque Brozovic ha fatto un gran goal. A volte conta il dio Eupalla più che altro.



esatto, sbagliate le letture e le scalate.
Il primo errore è di rebic che lascia la traccia interna a candreva anzichè indirizzarlo sul fondo per poi chiuderlo.
Il raddoppio sul croato però non c'è e deve giocarsela da solo e lo fa male.
Poi tutto viene da se perchè siamo bassi, schiacciati e non facciamo in tempo ad accorciare sulla palla.
Nel 4-2-3-1 i mediani devono però essere aggressivi e uscire sulla palla , kessie troppo spesso si abbassa in linea coi centrali.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 2 anni che al 55° crolla di schianto. non ha il fisico...



Non a caso abbiamo spesso lodato le sue prestazioni da subentrato, dove gioca al massimo 30-40 minuti.


----------



## cris (11 Febbraio 2020)

Mezza calzetta pure lui


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma dai, due cambi sul 2 a 0! Li avevamo annichiliti da tutti i punti di vista. Anche il secondo tempo non l’abbiamo iniziato male, poi è arrivato l’uno-due su due azioni estemporanee.
> Lì doveva fare immediatamente due cambi, ma è anche vero che se hai in panchina Begovic, Bonaventura, Donnarumma, Leao, Musacchio, Paquetà, Gabbia, Calabria, Laxalt, Saelemaekers, Biglia, Brescianini non è che tu abbia chissà quale arma micidiale da mettere.



Vabbè, allora la storia era già scritta e non si poteva fare niente. Che ti devo dire, io di mettere dentro la gente quando la situazione è già ampiamente compromessa, la trova una cosa senza senso. Poi sarò stato io troppo sensitivo/premonitore, ma appena è iniziato il secondo tempo ho sentito puzza di bruciato. Posso solo aggiungere, ma l'ho già detto, che la prestazione fornita nel primo tempo era assolutamente inaspettata, che parecchi crollassero sia a livello fisico che mentale ci stava, eccome se ci stava e poteva essere previsto.

Poi con questo, già detto e ripetuto, mica crocifiggo Pioli. Lo so benissimo che non è pratica comune cambiare mentre si vince.

Però, a volte gli ottimi allenatori si fanno notare anche per decisioni coraggiose e apparentemente immotivate.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> esatto, sbagliate le letture e le scalate.
> Il primo errore è di rebic che lascia la traccia interna a candreva anzichè indirizzarlo sul fondo per poi chiuderlo.
> Il raddoppio sul croato però non c'è e deve giocarsela da solo e lo fa male.
> Poi tutto viene da se perchè siamo bassi, schiacciati e non facciamo in tempo ad accorciare sulla palla.
> Nel 4-2-3-1 i mediani devono però essere aggressivi e uscire sulla palla , kessie troppo spesso si abbassa in linea coi centrali.



Già. Ma resto dell'idea che tutto ciò sia dipeso più dall'Inter che da noi. Quando hanno alzato ritmo, attenzione, dinamismo, i valori sono venuti fuori.
Secondo me noi abbiamo fatto la nostra partita per quelle che sono le nostre potenzialità. E Pioli va detto l'aveva preparata benissimo, per quanto lo riguarda. Poi i nostri limiti li conosciamo bene oramai...


----------



## Zanc9 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nell'azione del goal di Brozovic Hakan e Castillejo si scambiano la posizione, dunque era di Castillejo.
> Che però nel proseguo dell'azione passa su Young in area senza che nessuno scali sul croato. A quel punto uno deve essere bravo a leggere la situazione e prendere Brozovic, uno tra tutti i centrocampisti.
> 
> Comunque Brozovic ha fatto un gran goal. A volte conta il dio Eupalla più che altro.



Ma sopratutto in fase di costruzione, nel primo tempo non lo ha fatto respirare...poi invece...


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma sopratutto in fase di costruzione, nel primo tempo non lo ha fatto respirare...poi invece...



Beh ci sta. Tra Brozovic e Hakan ci corrono diverse categorie di differenza.

Ai nostri bei tempi quante volte ci marcavano Pirlo a uomo? Per un tempo soffrivamo, poi piano piano Pirlo trovava la sua dimensione e i suoi tempi e asfaltavamo i poveri malcapitati di turno.

Bisogna accettare il fatto che l'Inter attualmente è di un altro pianeta rispetto a noi. Se loro giocano sottotono e noi in modo perfetto esce il primo tempo, ma non è semplice mantenere una cosa simile per una partita intera. L'Inter nel secondo tempo ha trovato i suoi ritmi e piano piano è uscita, mostrando che ad oggi c'è una certa differenza di valori, come d'altronde mostra inequivocabilmente la classifica.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fino al primo gol stavamo dominando, è stato un episodio..tra il primo e il secondo gol sono passati 100 secondi, cosa doveva fare? Manco il tempo di far scaldare uno



E infatti io un cambio l'avrei fatto durante l'intervallo, le mie motivazioni le ho già scritte innanzi. Non lo so, vedo che siete un po' tutti d'accordo nel dire che era una cosa totalmente sragionata. Ne prendo atto e non insisto. Forse mi sono fatto io troppi cinema in testa durante l'intervallo e poi alla fine è comunque andata male anche per altre ragioni, che vi devo dire.

Io la netta sensazione che qualcosa non funzionava l'ho avuta prima del goal di Brozovic. Poi, oh, figurati, con tutto quello che ho scritto mica voglio passare per l'allenatore saputello, si sta pur sempre parlando di sensazioni emotive ... Però converrete con me che certi elementi in squadra durano parecchia fatica ad arrivare al 70', questo lo sappiamo un po' tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Come sempre si chiede la luna, dando tutte le colpe all'allenatore.



Ma guarda, che forse mi avete frainteso. Eppure l'ho scritto ben chiaro. Io non accuso mica Pioli su tutta la linea.

Lo riscrivo qui per semplicità: se avessi visto un cambio durante la ripresa, non mi sarei stupito. Anzi, l'avrei ritenuto opportuno, anche se a prima vista strano.

Poi, chiaramente, ci sta che le cose non miglioravano, e avremmo perso lo stesso (visto che tutti parlano di sfortuna). Il problema è che il cambio (o i cambi) sarebbero stati un capro espiatorio fin troppo facile da usare contro l'allenatore. Lo so io, lo sai te, lo sa Pioli. Lo trovo tutto sommato abbastanza naturale, e infatti lo comprendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già. Ma resto dell'idea che tutto ciò sia dipeso più dall'Inter che da noi. Quando hanno alzato ritmo, attenzione, dinamismo, i valori sono venuti fuori.
> Secondo me noi abbiamo fatto la nostra partita per quelle che sono le nostre potenzialità. E Pioli va detto l'aveva preparata benissimo, per quanto lo riguarda. Poi i nostri limiti li conosciamo bene oramai...



Si, preparata bene ma poi gestita male.
Primo tempo esaltante, non ci hanno capito nulla i nerazzurri.
Il dramma è che quei giocatori che dovrebbero darci quel qualcosina in più sono peggio dei giovani, mi riferisco a quel rottame di biglia che in mezzo al campo avrebbe dovuto portare esperienza e qualità e invece è una zavorra.
Le partite vanno lette, capite ancor prima che giocate.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si, preparata bene ma poi gestita male.
> Primo tempo esaltante, non ci hanno capito nulla i nerazzurri.
> Il dramma è che quei giocatori che dovrebbero darci quel qualcosina in più sono peggio dei giovani, mi riferisco a quel rottame di biglia che in mezzo al campo avrebbe dovuto portare esperienza e qualità e invece è una zavorra.
> Le partite vanno lette, capite ancor prima che giocate.



Non cambio idea. Le partite le gestisce la squadra più forte. Nel secondo tempo l'Inter è cresciuta, ed essendo palesemente più forte di noi, ha ribaltato la partita.

Quando noi eravamo i più forti l'abbiamo fatto tante volte.

Per me se noi giochiamo in modo perfetto e l'Inter male, esce il primo tempo. Altrimenti non c'è partita. Non è un fatto di gestione del risultato, è un fatto di valori in campo. Detto questo, avessimo pareggiato 3-3 non avremmo rubato nulla, segno che in fondo il nostro lo abbiamo fatto, per come siamo messi oggi.

Sono le due prossime partite da dover impostare e gestire bene per vincere, contro Torino e Fiorentina. Squadre del nostro livello contro le quali non vinciamo mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non cambio idea. Le partite le gestisce la squadra più forte. Nel secondo tempo l'Inter è cresciuta, ed essendo palesemente più forte di noi, ha ribaltato la partita.
> 
> Quando noi eravamo i più forti l'abbiamo fatto tante volte.
> 
> Per me se noi giochiamo in modo perfetto e l'Inter male, esce il primo tempo. Altrimenti non c'è partita. Non è un fatto di gestione del risultato, è un fatto di valori in campo. Detto questo, avessimo pareggiato 3-3 non avremmo rubato nulla, segno che in fondo il nostro lo abbiamo fatto, per come siamo messi oggi.



Non sono d'accordo , perdere in rimonta da 0-2 a 4-2 non è esattamente normale ed è qualcosa che va oltre il divario dei valori.
Non voglio certo farti cambiare idea , ovviamente, ma un conto è stare in partita per poi perderla come ci è successo contro la juve perchè i valori piano piano vengono fuori, ben altra cosa è beccare 4 gol in 45 minuti da una situazione di 0-2.
Non stiamo parlando del liverpool o del barca di messi che si possono anche permettere di concedere un doppio vantaggio dopo un primo tempo soporifero per poi iniziare a giocare sul serio, stiamo parlando dell'inter di candreva , young, barella, tra gli altri.
Non innalziamo quindi l'inter a uno squadrone che non è e non dipingiamo inter-milan come se fosse inter-lecce.
Il lecce forse è normale che perda dal 2-0 ma già un bologna qualsiasi il doppio vantaggio lo regge e lo gestisce meglio.
Quel che voglio dire è che dietro la rimonta ci sono fragilità nostre, debolezze mentali ma non è tale la grandezza dell'inter da indirizzare con uno schiocco di dita il destino di una gara.
Non riesce nemmeno alla juve di cr7 , figuriamoci all'inter.
Quando parlo di gestione del risultato intendo che dentro la partita ci sono più partite e se sai giocare all'attacco e ti porti sul 2-0 ma poi non sai gestire e ne becchi 4 è tutto terribilmente senza senso.
Una bella creatura a metà.
Il derby è una partita particolare dove non necessariamente vince il più forte ma la rivale più debole mai deve perdere umiltà e concentrazione, da queste qualità non si può e non si deve transigere.
Le abbiamo prese e pure di brutto dall'inter di manicone, berti e centofanti.... in anni in cui il milan dominava in italia in europa. E non mi pare che in quei casi il milan vincesse le partite non appena decidesse di farlo e il divario tra quel milan e quell'inter era,a ben vedere, ben più ampio a nostro favore di quello attuale a favore dei narazzurri.
Non generalizzerei quindi più di tanto su questa rimonta e non la catalogherei come normalità.
Perdere 1-0 sulla lunga forse è la normalità, non beccarne 4 da un vantaggio di 2-0.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo , perdere in rimonta da 0-2 a 4-2 non è esattamente normale ed è qualcosa che va oltre il divario dei valori.
> Non voglio certo farti cambiare idea , ovviamente, ma un conto è stare in partita per poi perderla come ci è successo contro la juve perchè i valori piano piano vengono fuori, ben altra cosa è beccare 4 gol in 45 minuti da una situazione di 0-2.
> Non stiamo parlando del liverpool o del barca di messi che si possono anche permettere di concedere un doppio vantaggio dopo un primo tempo soporifero per poi iniziare a giocare sul serio, stiamo parlando dell'inter di candreva , young, barella, tra gli altri.
> Non innalziamo quindi l'inter a uno squadrone che non è e non dipingiamo inter-milan come se fosse inter-lecce.
> ...



Esattamente quello che volevo dire anche io.

La partita andava gestita e pianificata bene anche durante l'intervallo. Per questo parlavo di cambi. Non solo di uomini come è stato enfatizzato, ma anche di impostazione.

Ma veramente c'è qualcuno che credeva che avremmo retto così anche nel secondo tempo? Ci siamo sfiancati, con pressing e dominio di gioco. Mai si era visto un Milan così aggressivo e propositivo. Infatti non era il vero Milan a cui siamo, ahimé, abituati. Se hai il turco (uno a caso) in squadra, mica ti vorrai aspettare che sputi sangue e corra fino al 90', spero ...

A me sembrava lampante che avremmo dovuto affrontare tutte altre situazioni nella ripresa. E secondo me dovevano, per quanto possibile, essere previste ed arginate.

E rifiuto totalmente il concetto che avremmo perso a tavolino.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo , perdere in rimonta da 0-2 a 4-2 non è esattamente normale ed è qualcosa che va oltre il divario dei valori.
> Non voglio certo farti cambiare idea , ovviamente, ma un conto è stare in partita per poi perderla come ci è successo contro la juve perchè i valori piano piano vengono fuori, ben altra cosa è beccare 4 gol in 45 minuti da una situazione di 0-2.
> Non stiamo parlando del liverpool o del barca di messi che si possono anche permettere di concedere un doppio vantaggio dopo un primo tempo soporifero per poi iniziare a giocare sul serio, stiamo parlando dell'inter di candreva , young, barella, tra gli altri.
> Non innalziamo quindi l'inter a uno squadrone che non è e non dipingiamo inter-milan come se fosse inter-lecce.
> ...



A parte che ne abbiamo presi 3, il quarto è venuto nei tempi di recupero a partita compromessa.

Ma in quello che hai scritto ci sono molte cose che condivido e sono proprio quello che intendevo dire. Il divario enorme che c'è oggi tra noi e l'Inter, parliamo di 22 punti a girone di ritorno appena iniziato, sono legati sia ai pregi evidenti dei nerazzurri (Godin De Vrji Skriniar Brozovic Lukaku... questi sono giocatori veri, non citare solo gli altri) e di contrasto ai nostri limiti.

Dunque in una partita simile, se l'Inter inizia a giocare al massimo, il divario viene fuori alla lunga. Poi subentra il dio Eupalla, perchè comunque i goal di Brozovic e De Vrji sono due grandi goal.

Secondo me il più forte può perdere col più debole se non gioca al massimo oppure se negli episodi succede qualcosa di irrazionale. Altrimenti certo che l'Inter vince sempre con noi. Ci vince dieci volte su dieci allo stato attuale delle cose.

I nostri limiti nella gestione del risultato sono legati ai nostri pregi in fase offensiva. Abbiamo già discusso di questo Milan selvaggio, istintivo e caotico di Pioli. Giochiamo sul ritmo, ripartenze veloci, verticalizzazioni feroci. Possesso palla poco. Questo ci porta SEMPRE a scoprire il fianco all'avversario. Solo che se l'avversario è il Verona o il Sassuolo magari ti va bene (già in coppa italia col Toro ne abbiamo presi due, invece), se l'avversario è l'Inter di Brozovic e Lukaku eccome se ti possono segnare 3 goal in un tempo...

Questo Milan segna e subisce, la coperta resta sempre corta, io penso che ormai lo abbiamo capito. L'Inter invece è squadra solida, che segna tanto e subisce poco, che si adatta alle situazioni dentro la partita e ne esce sempre fuori. Sono due squadre troppo diverse per valori, esperienza, equilibrio, tutto. E' chiaro che se l'Inter accelera e gioca concentrata i presupposti per farti tre goal in un tempo li crea eccome, ma li ha creati contro il Barcellona e il Dortmund in Champions figuriamoci contro di noi! Poi naturalmente dipende dagli episodi, ci sono stati tre pali...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A parte che ne abbiamo presi 3, il quarto è venuto nei tempi di recupero a partita compromessa.
> 
> Ma in quello che hai scritto ci sono molte cose che condivido e sono proprio quello che intendevo dire. Il divario enorme che c'è oggi tra noi e l'Inter, parliamo di 22 punti a girone di ritorno appena iniziato, sono legati sia ai pregi evidenti dei nerazzurri (Godin De Vrji Skriniar Brozovic Lukaku... questi sono giocatori veri, non citare solo gli altri) e di contrasto ai nostri limiti.
> 
> ...



Non capisco perchè tu debba abbonare il quarto gol, di pere ne abbiamo prese 4 in 45 minuti, non 3.
E sono certo che maldini e boban questa sconfitta non la manderanno certo giù a cuor leggero catalogandola come normalità delle cose.
Il derby è una partita particolare che si gioca col cuore e si punta su motivazioni straordinarie, non regge il discorso del divario altrimenti, ti ripeto, il milan di savicevic che vinceva campionati e coppe campioni mai avrebbe perso contro l'inter di berti, manicone e soci.
Evidentemente quell'inter ci metteva quel qualcosa in più che i nostri non hanno e non riescono a tirare fuori.
Essere in vantaggio per poi sciogliersi come neve al sole è gravissimo perchè testimonia, qualora ce ne fosse stato bisogno, che i nostri non hanno nemmeno la testa e le palle per giocarle certe partite.
Ho anche molti dubbi su una gestione tattica della partita non ottimale.
Era prevedibile che il campo si sarebbe aperto e la partita si sarebbe spaccata ma i nostri il secondo tempo non sono scesi nemmeno in campo.
Ci siamo destati , ultimo sussulto vitale, giusto sul 3-2.
La mediocrità è ormai radicata in questo gruppo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E infatti io un cambio l'avrei fatto durante l'intervallo, le mie motivazioni le ho già scritte innanzi. Non lo so, vedo che siete un po' tutti d'accordo nel dire che era una cosa totalmente sragionata. Ne prendo atto e non insisto. Forse mi sono fatto io troppi cinema in testa durante l'intervallo e poi alla fine è comunque andata male anche per altre ragioni, che vi devo dire.
> 
> Io la netta sensazione che qualcosa non funzionava l'ho avuta prima del goal di Brozovic. Poi, oh, figurati, con tutto quello che ho scritto mica voglio passare per l'allenatore saputello, si sta pur sempre parlando di sensazioni emotive ... Però converrete con me che certi elementi in squadra durano parecchia fatica ad arrivare al 70', questo lo sappiamo un po' tutti.



Dopo un primo tempo da 10 e lode (e con la nostra panchina ridicola) che cambio fai nell'intervallo? Rischi di perdere equilibri delicati per nulla...poi mettere paquetà..mamma mia, è entrato al solito molle e inutile..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Come sempre si chiede la luna, dando tutte le colpe all'allenatore.



Secondo me Pioli dopo il secondo gol stava anche valutando dei cambi, ma poi ci siamo riorganizzati e siamo tornati a giocare abbastanza bene...il terzo gol è di nuovo un episodio, un altro gol della domenica...

Oh raga siamo onesti, la fortuna nella vita conta e noi IN QUESTI ANNI non ce ne va dritta MAI una..


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè tu debba abbonare il quarto gol, di pere ne abbiamo prese 4 in 45 minuti, non 3.
> E sono certo che maldini e boban questa sconfitta non la manderanno certo giù a cuor leggero catalogandola come normalità delle cose.
> Il derby è una partita particolare che si gioca col cuore e si punta su motivazioni straordinarie, non regge il discorso del divario altrimenti, ti ripeto, il milan di savicevic che vinceva campionati e coppe campioni mai avrebbe perso contro l'inter di berti, manicone e soci.
> Evidentemente quell'inter ci metteva quel qualcosa in più che i nostri non hanno e non riescono a tirare fuori.
> ...



Non lo abbono, ma il quarto goal è arrivato a situazione compromessa, dunque non lo considero all'interno di una valutazione della gestione della partita.

Non lo catalogo affatto come normale sconfitta. Quello che sto dicendo è che non è dipeso SOLTANTO dalla nostra gestione della partita ma anche e soprattutto dalla gestione della partita da parte dell'Inter.

Poi che noi abbiamo fatto i nostri soliti errori è fuori discussione. Io nelle settimane scorse in cui leggevo tanti entusiasmi sono sempre stato critico, perchè una cosa è vincere con l'Udinese giocando nel nostro modo selvaggio istintivo e squilibrato, una cosa è farlo contro squadre come l'Inter che sono più forti di noi e che ti puniscono al minimo errore.

Sulla debolezza caratteriale del nostro gruppo abbiamo parlato tante volte. Ma in fondo se siamo decimi un motivo ci sarà, non sarà sempre colpa della miriade di allenatori che transitano da Milanello in successione...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo un primo tempo da 10 e lode (e con la nostra panchina ridicola) che cambio fai nell'intervallo? Rischi di perdere equilibri delicati per nulla...poi mettere paquetà..mamma mia, è entrato al solito molle e inutile..



Non dico necessariamente Paquetà. Però con questo concetto si dà per scontato che la partita era a senso unico, già scritta nella pietra ancora prima di giocarla. Mi dispiace ma da questo mi dissocio, in fondo non stavamo affrontando una corazzata reduce dalla conquista dell'intercontinentale. Secondo me fare l'allenatore consiste anche nel saper cambiare prima che avvenimenti verosimili si verifichino, non è semplice, ma è anche parte del bagaglio umano e tecnico. Ma è anche molto difficile, ne sono cosciente e infatti non accuso più di tanto. La mia non era certo una crociata contro Pioli, era più che altro un'osservazione corredata di disappunto.

Poi mettere giocatori ad inizio secondo tempo è ben diverso che metterli in corsa. Sono freschi, entrano da situazione di superiorità e l'atteggiamento è profondamente differente. Entrare a 10 minuti dalla fine nella bolgia, in condizioni di criticità, non aiuta nessuno.

Ribadisco un semplice concetto, per quanto possa essere esotico e sbagliato: non potevamo ripetere il primo tempo. Era arrogante e presuntuoso pensarlo. Almeno io ho pensato questo durante l'intervallo. A partire da ciò, qualcosa avrei fatto. Da quell'altra parte non c'era una squadra banale e remissiva, e sulla panchina hanno un allenatore che (per quanto lo odio) è estremamente capace e determinato.

Se poi mi dici che esiste la paura di essere aspramente criticato per aver cambiato laddove non sembrava ai più necessario, su questo sono d'accordo.

I due pesi da mettere sul piatto della bilancia sono, da una parte la coscienza che la squadra poteva non reggere (come è stato), dall'altra il terrore di rovinare una cosa che stava funzionando, ma non si sa per quanto.

E' stato scelto di percorrere la prima strada ed è andata male. Purtroppo non ci è dato di sapere come sarebbe andata con la seconda ipotesi. Probabile anche in maniera identica alla prima, eh.


----------



## sunburn (12 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, allora la storia era già scritta e non si poteva fare niente. Che ti devo dire, io di mettere dentro la gente quando la situazione è già ampiamente compromessa, la trova una cosa senza senso. Poi sarò stato io troppo sensitivo/premonitore, ma appena è iniziato il secondo tempo ho sentito puzza di bruciato. Posso solo aggiungere, ma l'ho già detto, che la prestazione fornita nel primo tempo era assolutamente inaspettata, che parecchi crollassero sia a livello fisico che mentale ci stava, eccome se ci stava e poteva essere previsto.
> 
> Poi con questo, già detto e ripetuto, mica crocifiggo Pioli. Lo so benissimo che non è pratica comune cambiare mentre si vince.
> 
> Però, a volte gli ottimi allenatori si fanno notare anche per decisioni coraggiose e apparentemente immotivate.



Ma quindi Ancelotti sbagliò a non mettere Dhorasoo al posto di Crespo nell’intervallo di Istanbul per rinforzare il centrocampo?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quindi Ancelotti sbagliò a non mettere Dhorasoo al posto di Crespo nell’intervallo di Istanbul per rinforzare il centrocampo?



E lo sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe uscito un discorso del genere. E ovviamente me lo aspettavo proprio da te. 

No, Ancelotti non sbagliò. Non sbagliò perchè non era mai successa una cosa del genere. Quel Milan difficilmente aveva cali di concentrazione, e i giocatori erano quasi tutti all'altezza. Se arrivi in finale di gembionz si suppone che hai una solidità mentale e fisica, e quindi le sostituzioni avevano meno senso. Non c'erano segnali sufficienti.

Lì chi sbagliò furono i giocatori, che furono troppo "buonisti". Dopo il 3-0 tirarono i remi in barca per non umiliare il Liverpool, altrimenti potevamo andare al riposo sul 6-0 senza spingere troppo sul'acceleratore.

Ma con questo Milan, sai invece benissimo che c'è gente che dura meno di un'ora. Con i ritmi espressi nel 1^ T, si poteva intuire che calhassero di brutto ("h" casuale).

Ripeto per la milionesima volta, non accuso Pioli con veemenza, perché effettivamente sono cose molto a sensazione e di difficile lettura. Avete ragione quando dite che è facile parlare dopo, mica sono scemo, e ovviamente non valgono a un bel niente, se non costituire un esempio per il futuro.


----------



## sunburn (12 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E lo sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe uscito un discorso del genere. E ovviamente me lo aspettavo proprio da te.


Mi son trattenuto per un giorno intero, ma poi non me la son sentita di deluderti...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Febbraio 2020)

Si può dire che ieri sera ha allenato bene? 

Squadra corta e compatta, pressing costante sul regista avversario, nessun tiro in porta subito anche in inferiorità numerica e tanta intensità per 90 minuti.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2020)

Sarò impopolare ma preferisco rimanga Pioli con i dovuti aggiustamenti della rosa piuttosto che vedere Oddo Nesta o Sheva sulla nostra panca con relativo esonero a novembre.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si può dire che ieri sera ha allenato bene?
> 
> Squadra corta e compatta, pressing costante sul regista avversario, nessun tiro in porta subito anche in inferiorità numerica e tanta intensità per 90 minuti.



Io continuo a fargli i complimenti per come si sta comportando ''umanamente'' parlando...
E' arrivato ben sapendo che era solo di passaggio ed il suo compito era quello di portare la squadra a finire la stagione in tutta tranquillità..
Avrebbe potuto vivacchiare...invece sta svolgendo il proprio compito con il massimo impegno...non si lamenta e non cerca scuse...

Vada come vada gli sarò sempre grato per il comportamento tenuto...
Inoltre...lo ringrazierò per avermi fatto rivedere il Milan giocare a calcio in maniera discreta nelle ultime partite disputate...erano anni che non succedeva...


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a fargli i complimenti per come si sta comportando ''umanamente'' parlando...
> E' arrivato ben sapendo che era solo di passaggio ed il suo compito era quello di portare la squadra a finire la stagione in tutta tranquillità..
> Avrebbe potuto vivacchiare...invece sta svolgendo il proprio compito con il massimo impegno...non si lamenta e non cerca scuse...
> 
> ...



Finora Pioli sta facendo il suo. Dopo l'avvio horror delle prime partita ha rimesso in piedi la baracca, insieme alla società, dando un'identità alla squadra con scelte drastiche.

Niente di trascendentale perchè la media punti resta insufficiente, però penso che la qualità del suo lavoro si stia vedendo.

Resta da vedere se continueremo a migliorare o meno, punto chiave per valutare poi Pioli in modo definitivo più avanti. Finora abbiamo una fase offensiva divertente, anche caotica, mentre quella difensiva l'ho vista sempre troppo disordinata e precaria. Con l'ultimo cambio modulo e l'inserimento del trequartista ho visto una squadra più compatta e difficile da affrontare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a fargli i complimenti per come si sta comportando ''umanamente'' parlando...
> E' arrivato ben sapendo che era solo di passaggio ed il suo compito era quello di portare la squadra a finire la stagione in tutta tranquillità..
> Avrebbe potuto vivacchiare...invece sta svolgendo il proprio compito con il massimo impegno...non si lamenta e non cerca scuse...
> 
> ...



A me sta piacendo anche per come sta gestendo lo spogliatoio.

Paqueta' non si allena bene? Resta in panchina anche se è stato pagato 35 milioni.

Leao non da garanzie? Riserva di un giocatore preso in prestito secco.



Naturalmente non è il nuovo Klopp e non lo sarà mai, però sta svolgendo un lavoro onesto, sinceramente se non possiamo prendere Allegri io ci penserei due volte prima di fare l'ennesima rivoluzione estiva.


----------



## jacky (14 Febbraio 2020)

Non più di due settimane fa giocavamo a brescia in un maniera oscena.
BENE con l’Inter che poi ha perso con il napoli.
BENE con la Juventus che aveva perso con il Verona.
Andiamoci calmi, mister mediocre che ha sbagliato tutte le scelte possibili di novembre a gennaio.
Con i tutor e scelte imposte è andata meglio


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a fargli i complimenti per come si sta comportando ''umanamente'' parlando...
> E' arrivato ben sapendo che era solo di passaggio ed il suo compito era quello di portare la squadra a finire la stagione in tutta tranquillità..
> Avrebbe potuto vivacchiare...invece sta svolgendo il proprio compito con il massimo impegno...non si lamenta e non cerca scuse...
> 
> ...



La professionalità di Pioli è sempre stata riconosciuta.


----------



## Mika (16 Febbraio 2020)

Posso scrivere che con l'onesto Pioli da Luglio avremmo qualche punto in più, senza passare per pazzo?


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Posso scrivere che con l'onesto Pioli da Luglio avremmo qualche punto in più, senza passare per pazzo?




Puoi dirlo e come... se ci fosse stato lui avremmo molti punti in piu' sicuramente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Posso scrivere che con l'onesto Pioli da Luglio avremmo qualche punto in più, senza passare per pazzo?



Con Forrest Giamp eravamo la squadra più sterile, che tirava meno in porta e che segnava di meno della Serie A. In confronto il Milan di Rino era una macchina da goal.

Forrest Giamp ci ha ammazzato la stagione, ha completamente distrutto quel minimo di fiducia che la squadra aveva in se stessa e ci ha consegnato undici larve che arrancavano per il campo senza sapere cosa fare.

Un demente, un vero e proprio demente. E poi nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che dopo le prime giornate, capito che non sarebbe andato da nessuna parte, abbia cercato di fare terra bruciata per farsi esonerare e tornare ad azzannare tonni in barca a nostre spese. La formazione di Genova (che ha decretato il suo esonero nonostante poi si sia riusciti a vincere) è emblematica.


----------



## Lo Gnu (17 Febbraio 2020)

Non l'avrei detto, ma ha dato un'organizzazione alla squadra ed a tratti giochiamo anche bene.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Non è certo il peggiore che si è seduto sulla panchina del Milan.


----------



## Mika (17 Febbraio 2020)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non l'avrei detto, ma ha dato un'organizzazione alla squadra ed a tratti giochiamo anche bene.



Io lo cambierei solo per un allenatore navigato a livello internazionale come Allegri, Spalletti o top allenatori (anche se impossibili) se devo prendere il debuttante di turno o il visionario alla Giampaolo mi tengo lui anche il prossimo anno. Però a luglio deve essere aiutato con innesti adatti al suo gioco anche se non top player e non avere la panchina cortissima come in questo ritorno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2020)

Io terrei lui, tra i vari allenatori disponibili non è che si trovi di meglio rispetto a Pioli


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Se non si potrà puntare a un big continuerei con Pioli.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Febbraio 2020)

Ha smontato e rimontato il giocattolo, che ora sembra funzionare. I giocatori quelli erano e quelli sono rimasti.
Al di là dei risultati ottenuti e dei punti fatti mi sembra che la squadra giochi in maniera decisamente diversa, non solo rispetto a Giampaolo, ma anche rispetto agli ultimi anni (dalla rifondazione mirabelliana in poi).

Ibra ha sicuramente contribuito molto, ma credo che onestamente non si possa dire che la differenza stia tutta lì.

-Ha sistemato le distanze fra i reparti
-Finalmente FACCIAMO LE RIPARTENZE (secondo me il risultato top ottenuto da pioli)
-Intensità e cattiveria mai visti (finalmente anche noi ogni tanto picchiamo come fabbri)


non è un grande allenatore, non è un innovatore, ma il materiale che ha lo sta facendo rendere.


----------



## Lo Gnu (18 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io lo cambierei solo per un allenatore navigato a livello internazionale come Allegri, Spalletti o top allenatori (anche se impossibili) se devo prendere il debuttante di turno o il visionario alla Giampaolo mi tengo lui anche il prossimo anno. Però a luglio deve essere aiutato con innesti adatti al suo gioco anche se non top player e non avere la panchina cortissima come in questo ritorno.



Dal dopo miha è il migliore che abbiamo avuto, certo è vero che vince facile perché i predecessori erano mediocri. Comunque sono d'accordo con te, il problema è che allenatori top non arriveranno e gli allenatori ottimi ma non top sono già accasati, quindi mettiamoci l'anima in pace, meglio con lui che con il ragnarock o l'allenatore esotico di turno. Tra quelli senza contratto lo cambierei solo per Spalletti ma poi dovremmo di nuovo cambiare modulo dopo che abbiamo trovato una quadra...


----------



## Black (18 Febbraio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ha smontato e rimontato il giocattolo, che ora sembra funzionare. I giocatori quelli erano e quelli sono rimasti.
> Al di là dei risultati ottenuti e dei punti fatti mi sembra che la squadra giochi in maniera decisamente diversa, non solo rispetto a Giampaolo, ma anche rispetto agli ultimi anni (dalla rifondazione mirabelliana in poi).
> 
> Ibra ha sicuramente contribuito molto, ma credo che onestamente non si possa dire che la differenza stia tutta lì.
> ...



concordo. Ma evidenzio in particolare il punto 3. Nel biennio 2017-2019 penso che di ripartenze gestite bene ne abbiamo visti forse una decina. Numero già ampiamente superato in questo 2020. 
Merito anche di Ibra che aiuta con le spizzate di testa o come punto di riferimento in avanti per smistare i palloni, ma non solo. Visto il materiale umano a disposizione, io sono contento di ciò che ha fatto fin'ora.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Febbraio 2020)

Mah ripeto, attenzione a chiedere la sua testa, qui dentro sembra che nella peggiore delle ipotesi arriverà Allegri, e nella migliore Guardiola.

Guardate che se lo mandano via rischiamo di trovarci Di Francesco, Marcellino o qualche "maestro" alla De Zerbi, eh.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah ripeto, attenzione a chiedere la sua testa, qui dentro sembra che nella peggiore delle ipotesi arriverà Allegri, e nella migliore Guardiola.
> 
> Guardate che se lo mandano via rischiamo di trovarci Di Francesco, Marcellino o qualche "maestro" alla De Zerbi, eh.



Come scritto tempo fa, su questo sono assolutamente concorde (pur stimando De Zerbi). Se le alternative sono queste...o Sheva o Rangnick, allora che rimanga Pioli che deve migliorare più che altro nella gestione della gara ma ha dato almeno un senso a questa squadra. Dal dopo Mihajlovic è l'unico ad avere almeno la parvenza di un allenatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah ripeto, attenzione a chiedere la sua testa, qui dentro sembra che nella peggiore delle ipotesi arriverà Allegri, e nella migliore Guardiola.
> 
> Guardate che se lo mandano via rischiamo di trovarci Di Francesco, Marcellino o qualche "maestro" alla De Zerbi, eh.



Perché non Spalletti? Non mi sembra di chiedere di troppo. L’Inter pezzente di Tohir andava in giro con Mancini.


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Febbraio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Ha smontato e rimontato il giocattolo, che ora sembra funzionare. I giocatori quelli erano e quelli sono rimasti.
> Al di là dei risultati ottenuti e dei punti fatti mi sembra che la squadra giochi in maniera decisamente diversa, non solo rispetto a Giampaolo, ma anche rispetto agli ultimi anni (dalla rifondazione mirabelliana in poi).
> 
> Ibra ha sicuramente contribuito molto, ma credo che onestamente non si possa dire che la differenza stia tutta lì.
> ...



non vorrei sembrare blasfemo ma il pressing alto, le ripartenze e le verticalizzazioni sono idee che partono dal Liverpoll di Kloop... la differenza che loro in tutti i reparti hanno giocatori di un altro livello rispetto a molti dei nostri...


----------



## sipno (8 Marzo 2020)

Scusate qui si fa gli schizzinosi con Rangnick, ma con chi oggi mette Calabria per conti secondo voi merita ancora di essere chiamato allenatore?

Questo va esonerato a pedate sui denti. Ma che mossa è stata?!!?!!??!?


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2020)

Onestamente qualcuno sperava un finale diverso? Questo senza Ibra e senza un ritrovato Rebici ci portava in B, come scrissi di lui appena arrivò al Milan. E "GRAZIE" Boban (che qua state tutti a osannare, posso sapere per quale motivo?) per averlo scelto.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2020)

ragnarock o non ragnarock direi che PIoli è meglio che ci salutiamo a fine stagione...grazie di tutto e arrivederci

(questo manco con un Ibra in più riesce a combinare nulla altro che storie)


----------



## Molenko (28 Giugno 2020)

Resta un allenatore mediocre, e ritengo sia da cambiare anche se centrasse l'Europa League, però ha il merito di non aver sbaraccato nonostante sappia che andrà via, e di aver tenuto la squadra concentrata, oltre al fatto che fisicamente ha lavorato davvero bene dopo lo stop per la quarantena.


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2020)

con questa rosa e' perfetto


----------



## sipno (28 Giugno 2020)

Allenatore vergognoso...
Solo questa situazione poteva rivalutarlo... ora che le condizioni fisiche fanno la differenza.

Questo è roba da serie B nn scherziamo dai.

Oggi è la Roma che ha perso, non il milan ad aver vinto


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2020)

Onestamente, non possiamo che parlarne bene. Poi giustamente tutti noi vorremmo un allenatore diverso nel Milan del futuro, ed è chiaro che Pioli non sia diventato di colpo Guardiola, però sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, in una condizione non facile.
Probabilmente avesse avuto un altro nome, in molti, tifosi compresi, parlerebbero di miracolo.
Non dico che debba essere per forza l'allenatore del Milan del futuro, ma penso che i complimenti e la stima da parte dei tifosi se li stia meritando alla grande.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2020)

Come detto e ridetto, tra Pioli e Rangnick mi tengo Pioli.


----------



## bmb (29 Giugno 2020)

Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che con questo allenatore da Giugno 2019 ora saremmo a braccetto con Inter e Atalanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Giugno 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che con questo allenatore da Giugno 2019 ora saremmo a braccetto con Inter e Atalanta.



Pioli avrebbe trasformato Suso in assistman, avrebbe corretto la balistica del turco, trasformato Pitalek in un giocatore da Serie A e Leao in un giocatore punto (cosa che non è)?


----------



## Molenko (29 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Allenatore vergognoso...
> Solo questa situazione poteva rivalutarlo... ora che le condizioni fisiche fanno la differenza.
> 
> Questo è roba da serie B nn scherziamo dai.
> ...



Ti dirò, in questo caso non hai neanche torto, anche secondo me l'aspetto fisico ha inciso, però è sempre bello vedere come riesci a mistificare la realtà a tuo piacimento. Per te hai sempre ragione tu e se succede qualcosa che non corrisponde a ciò che pensi è sempre colpa di qualche gombloddo, del caso o di chissà cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Giugno 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, in questo caso non hai neanche torto, anche secondo me l'aspetto fisico ha inciso, però è sempre bello vedere come riesci a mistificare la realtà a tuo piacimento. Per te hai sempre ragione tu e se succede qualcosa che non corrisponde a ciò che pensi è sempre colpa di qualche gombloddo, del caso o di chissà cosa.



Considera che per lui l’anno scorso avevamo una rosa pari o superiore al Napoli https://www.milanworld.net/per-me-e-una-stagione-molto-negativa-vt72793-post1760210.html#post1760210

Il buon Sipno mi è simpatico ma ha idee tutte sue su alcune cose, in particolare sugli allenatori. Per lui è sempre colpa loro, mai delle capre che scendono in campo.


----------



## bmb (29 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli avrebbe trasformato Suso in assistman, avrebbe corretto la balistica del turco, trasformato Pitalek in un giocatore da Serie A e Leao in un giocatore punto (cosa che non è)?



Niente di tutto ciò, avrebbbe semplicemente fatto l'allenatore invece che il filosofo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Giugno 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Niente di tutto ciò, avrebbbe semplicemente fatto l'allenatore invece che il filosofo.



Su questo non ci piove, ma con quei cancri summenzionati dubito che anche il povero Pioli avrebbe potuto fare chissà cosa.


----------



## gemy (29 Giugno 2020)

non centra nulla con la discussione ma che giocatore è bennacer ieri ha recuperato e giocato un milione di palloni semplicemente grande


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2020)

Pinoli faccia il suo e poi lasci a chi è più adatto..non facciamoci sedurre come fece la Lazio post terzo posto..Pinoli non è uomo da cui ripartire..è un mediocre che va bene in provincia o per tirare a campare in una stagione flop


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pioli avrebbe trasformato Suso in assistman, avrebbe corretto la balistica del turco, trasformato Pitalek in un giocatore da Serie A e Leao in un giocatore punto (cosa che non è)?



No infatti:

- Pioli a Dicembre ha silurato Suso che ha voluto andarsene
- Arrivato Ibra gli ha dato in mano la squadra a Gennaio e ha silurato Piatek
- E' Calha per quanto non sia un suo estimatore è entrato perfettamente nel suo gioco.
- Leao è grezzo e non è Mbappe e non lo diventerà mai, non è da top team mondo ma è un giocatore da Serie A e non da serie B o C come molti qui lo dipingono. Purtroppo paga i 30M spesi per lui se l'avessimo preso a 3.5 milioni qui non sarebbe offeso così tanto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Allenatore vergognoso...
> Solo questa situazione poteva rivalutarlo... ora che le condizioni fisiche fanno la differenza.
> 
> Questo è roba da serie B nn scherziamo dai.
> ...



Sei ingiusto nei suoi confronti, non è guardiola ne Klopp ma è un allenatore normale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sei ingiusto nei suoi confronti, non è guardiola ne Klopp ma è un allenatore normale.



Lui non fa testo in questo, da sempre contro agli allenatori. L’anno scorso era convinto che avessimo una rosa pari o superiore al Napoli, se avessimo preso Klopp avrebbe da ridire pure su di lui, figurati su Padre Pio(li).



Mika ha scritto:


> No infatti:
> 
> - Pioli a Dicembre ha silurato Suso che ha voluto andarsene
> - Arrivato Ibra gli ha dato in mano la squadra a Gennaio e ha silurato Piatek
> ...



Giusto, volevo dire che con quella rosa avrebbe potuto fare poco anche lui. Tanto è vero che, una volta sostituito Giampiattola, la sua media punti non era tanto diversa da quella dell’azzannatonni, nonostante un gioco esponenzialmente migliore rispetto a prima (con il vate ittico, ripeto, non facevamo UN tiro in porta, mai vista una roba del genere, Superpippo era un guru in confronto).

Era colpa sua? No, quando hai un centravanti da media classifica del campionato polacco che non segna manco con le mani e sbaglia ogni giocata non puoi fare nulla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2020)

vabbè alla fine possiamo perculare tutti gli allenatori che passano, ma la realtà è che il materiale a disposizione è scarso, molto scarso. Se l'opzione è mettere Rangnick in panchina, uno che sarà anche dotto ma non ha mai visto l' Italia se non in vacanza, preferisco Pioli almeno per un altro campionato con Rangnick DT.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lui non fa testo in questo, da sempre contro agli allenatori. L’anno scorso era convinto che avessimo una rosa pari o superiore al Napoli, se avessimo preso Klopp avrebbe da ridire pure su di lui, figurati su Padre Pio(li).



Guarda sinceramente la mia idea è sempre la stessa e mai è cambiata ( ci sono miei video su Youtube di 2 anni fa dove ripetevo sempre le stesse cose ). 

Il Milan di ieri e oggi è un Milan mediamente scarso e con i giocatori scarsi ( salvo Gigio, Theo, Bennacer. Ibra ) non ci vai da nessuna parte. 

Puoi mettere in panchina chi vuoi ma se il materiale a disposizione è questo nessuno neanche Klopp può far miracoli. 

Ma attenzione, un allenatore intelligente può mettere i giocatori in condizioni di far meno danni possibili ( vedi Kessie che ora non imposta più nulla rispetto alla richieste assurde di Giampaolo). 

Pinoli è questo, un allenatore normale che allena una rosa mediamente scarsa che arriva 5a in campionato. 

Chiudo con una provocazione, prendi il Liverpool e dallo in mano a Pinoli e ci vince comunque la Premier ( o arriva in alto). 

Sono i giocatori che fanno la differenza, sempre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda sinceramente la mia idea è sempre la stessa e mai è cambiata ( ci sono miei video su Youtube di 2 anni fa dove ripetevo sempre le stesse cose ).
> 
> Il Milan di ieri e oggi è un Milan mediamente scarso e con i giocatori scarsi ( salvo Gigio, Theo, Bennacer. Ibra ) non ci vai da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pinoli faccia il suo e poi lasci a chi è più adatto..non facciamoci sedurre come fece la Lazio post terzo posto..Pinoli non è uomo da cui ripartire..è un mediocre che va bene in provincia o per tirare a campare in una stagione flop



Noi sapremmo "chi è più adatto" ma il problema è chi è adatto secondo Elliott e Gazidis, non vorrei ci rifilassero l'ennesimo (non) allenatore già condannato in partenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Noi sapremmo "chi è più adatto" ma il problema è chi è adatto secondo Elliott e Gazidis, non vorrei ci rifilassero l'ennesimo (non) allenatore già condannato in partenza.



Se pensate a Spalletti con Ragnick lasciate perdere..o il tedesco si mette anche in panchina o cercherà qualcuno col suo credo calcistico..

Spero non sarà un nome tipo De Zerbi o roba simile, ma non credo nemmeno si andrà su gente come Gasperini (che comunque non vorrei)..

Da un certo punto di vista sono molto curioso..certo, se ripartiamo da Pinoli ripartiamo male assai per me..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se pensate a Spalletti con Ragnick lasciate perdere..o il tedesco si mette anche in panchina o cercherà qualcuno col suo credo calcistico..
> 
> Spero non sarà un nome tipo De Zerbi o roba simile, ma non credo nemmeno si andrà su gente come Gasperini (che comunque non vorrei)..
> 
> Da un certo punto di vista sono molto curioso..certo, se ripartiamo da Pinoli ripartiamo male assai per me..



Proprio questo è il punto, se va via Pioli e Rangnick dovesse affidarsi a un italiano, la scelta ricadrebbe su De Zerbi o roba simile, altro che Spalletti. Le ipotesi """migliori""" sono il tedesco direttamente allenatore o la permanenza di Pioli.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2020)

Non facciamoci ingannare per favore per un paio di partite post covid dove le squadre hanno praticamente finito la stagione. Pioli ha preso il Milan ad ottobre non a gennaio, ed ha avuto per MESI risultati pessimi. E prima della pausa avevamo perso in casa col Genoa.. Ora sembra aver trovato 11 ed il modulo giusto 4-2-3-1. Ha messo i giocatori nel loro posto, ma non esageriamo come i media che sembra diventato Guardiola.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non facciamoci ingannare per favore per un paio di partite post covid dove le squadre hanno praticamente finito la stagione. Pioli ha preso il Milan ad ottobre non a gennaio, ed ha avuto per MESI risultati pessimi. E prima della pausa avevamo perso in casa col Genoa.. Ora sembra aver trovato 11 ed il modulo giusto 4-2-3-1. Ha messo i giocatori nel loro posto, ma non esageriamo come i media che sembra diventato Guardiola.



lo penso anche io ma sembra scoppiata la pioli-mania...

comunque oh mancano ancora un pò di partite...se continua a vincere le convinzioni possono cambiare (almeno le mie)


----------



## Swaitak (8 Luglio 2020)

il livello è sempre il solito probaiblmente, però bisogna dire che le partite da Gennaio sono diventate piacevoli da seguire


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Luglio 2020)

Comunque vada grazie per questo 4-2


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Luglio 2020)

Bisogna essere onesti ed ammettere quando si sbaglia. L'acquisto di Pioli mi aveva terrificato, per la dinamica e per altri motivi...l'unico aspetto positivo che vedevo era il terzo posto con la Lazio che rendeva il suo curriculum comunque migliore dei suoi predecessori dal dopo Allegri. Ma l'amarezza per la beffa Spalletti era troppo forte, forse senza l'illusione del toscano l'avrei presa meglio ma cambia poco.

Poi, dopo qualche comprensibile difficoltà iniziale ha parlato il campo. Già verso dicembre-gennaio ero giunto alla conclusione che almeno si vedeva il Milan provare a fare calcio dopo anni di rintanamento nella propria metà campo. Anche partite amare come il Sassuolo in casa, il derby...ti lasciavano quella sensazione di diversità col passato. Dominare il Sassuolo e fare 0-0 per puro caso mentre l'anno prima venivi dominato a casa tua dallo stesso Sassuolo e vincevi con un gollonzo fra pali e miracoli di Donnarumma.
Sensazione che è stata confermata in questo periodo come mai avrei pensato. Ok che Bonucci è scarso, il periodo è anomalo...quello che volete ma...4 gol alla Juve...a questa Juve con questo Milan, ma quando mai??

Ma la cosa più lampante mi pare la gestione e la crescita dei singoli. Kessié, Calhanoglu e Castillejo, giocatori che probabilmente non saranno mai nulla di che, uno dei quali, il turco, non mi piace per niente nemmeno quando gioca decentemente, ma...c'è un ma grosso quanto una casa. Sono giocatori, fra gli altri, che l'anno scorso sotto Gattuso erano amebe in stato larvale. Quest'anno, gradualmente e lentamente, con tutti i loro difetti, stanno sembrando almeno calciatori. Lo spagnolo ha avuto la crescita più evidente ma anche gli altri due pian piano vengono fuori. Non parliamo poi di quelli che con Giampaolo erano nel dimenticatoio, come Rebic e Leao, o facevano partite disastrose come Bennacer. Tutti cresciuti esponenzialmente. E non può essere merito solo di Ibra. 

Se non abbiamo un nome forte come alternativa a me pare una follia cambiare. Però tutto è scritto, almeno così sembra.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2020)

Mannaggia se non c’era quel pareggio con la spal aveva fatto un capolavoro.

Ce ne aspetta altre 2 toste, se ne usciamo bene è impossibile ripensarci su sul mister. In ogni caso bravissimo nel post covid


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2020)

Lo ringrazierò per sempre, purtroppo lui non rimarrà, però grazie per averci reso la stagione interessante quando sembrava oramai finita.


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

Una delle poche persone a cui il covid ha fatto bene.

Ma non inganna nessuno... tranne qui dentro.

Il vero pioli l'ho visto pre covid.

Avanti con Rangnick o chi sceglierà per allenare ma sto brocco deve andare via dal milan.

Davvero qualcuno pensa che in un campionato normale dove la sola condizione fisica non fa la differenza, avremmo battuto lazio Roma e gobba?

Dai su... godiamoci le vittorie perculiamo i gobbi finalmente, ma non perculiamo noi stessi.

Perche se fosse così non solo bisognerebbe confermare pioli, ma anche gli 11 che stanno giocando....

Ehhh cari miei, un po' di coerenza non guasta.

Prendiamo i risultati e le possibili plusvalenze che possiamo fare grazie a sto momento... ma rendiamoci conto che è tutto falsato.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Una delle poche persone a cui il covid ha fatto bene.
> 
> Ma non inganna nessuno... tranne qui dentro.
> 
> ...



a dire il vero il pre e post covid credo anche io abbia inciso in un modo o in un altro....vuoi a livello psicologico vuoi a livello fisico-atletico

mi vengono in mente 2 squadre: noi e la lazio

noi sembravamo degli scappati di casa e ora saremmo in lotta per lo scudetto...loro il contrario...

non lo so è una situazione anomala...in ogni caso sono dubbi solo dei tifosi perchè credo che la società abbia già deciso per Ragnick ormai


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Una delle poche persone a cui il covid ha fatto bene.
> 
> Ma non inganna nessuno... tranne qui dentro.
> 
> ...



Quoto, stima a pinoli che sta lavorando con grande passione e un grazie se farà bene..ma non partiamo con l'ennesimo ribaltone zoppo..

Mirabelli che tiene Montella di cui non è convinto
Leo con conferma Rino che non gli piace
La scelta forzata di GP senza alternative reali

Insomma..se si vuole fare sto progetto Ragnick che sia completo, basta ibridi che poi naufragano subito..

Pioli brava persona, ma anche alla Lazio si fecero abbindolare da quel terzo posto..e l'anno dopo fu esonero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quoto, stima a pinoli che sta lavorando con grande passione e un grazie se farà bene..ma non partiamo con l'ennesimo ribaltone zoppo..
> 
> Mirabelli che tiene Montella di cui non è convinto
> Leo con conferma Rino che non gli piace
> ...



Io ero per tenere Pioli, ma anche Zorro e Paolo (che sul mercato hanno fatto bene in entrata), Ibra e magari aggiungerci Modric.

Ma se si è deciso a puntare sul progetto Rangnick evitiamo per l’ennesima volta, come dici tu, a fare una scarpa è ‘na sciavatta. Lo si persegua dentro mani e piedi per un paio d’anni almeno, seguendone le indicazioni e accettando anche gli inevitabili problemi di ambientamento. Poi faremo i conti, con il tecnico, il DT, ma anche l’AD che a questo punto si prende la responsabilitá in Toto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2020)

Massimo rispetto per un serio professionista, ma Pioli è qui da ottobre, non da febbraio... Il fatto che la squadra stia facendo bene solo ora che siamo in una situazione particolarissima mi lascia molti dubbi. Detto ciò, non è che Rangnick da allenatore mi faccia saltare dalla gioia...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ero per tenere Pioli, ma anche Zorro e Paolo (che sul mercato hanno fatto bene in entrata), Ibra e magari aggiungerci Modric.
> 
> Ma se si è deciso a puntare sul progetto Rangnick evitiamo per l’ennesima volta, come dici tu, a fare una scarpa è ‘na sciavatta. Lo si persegua dentro mani e piedi per un paio d’anni almeno, seguendone le indicazioni e accettando anche gli inevitabili problemi di ambientamento. Poi faremo i conti, con il tecnico, il DT, ma anche l’AD che a questo punto si prende la responsabilitá in Toto.



Non illudiamoci. Se confermiamo Pioli, alle prima difficoltà della prossima stagione finisce in croce e siamo punto e a capo.

Al Milan siamo bravi a gestire le cose quando tutto va bene, appena le cose peggiorano partono le crisi isteriche.

Bisogna avere le idee chiare e fare una scelta convinta una volta per tutte. La strada è lunghissima per recuperare il quarto posto e le cose da cambiare troppe per restare legati al presente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ero per tenere Pioli, ma anche Zorro e Paolo (che sul mercato hanno fatto bene in entrata), Ibra e magari aggiungerci Modric.
> 
> Ma se si è deciso a puntare sul progetto Rangnick evitiamo per l’ennesima volta, come dici tu, a fare una scarpa è ‘na sciavatta. Lo si persegua dentro mani e piedi per un paio d’anni almeno, seguendone le indicazioni e accettando anche gli inevitabili problemi di ambientamento. Poi faremo i conti, con il tecnico, il DT, *ma anche l’AD che a questo punto si prende la responsabilitá in Toto.*



Esatto, di lì non se ne scappa..Gazidis ha scelto una direzione e piaccia o no gli va dato atto, se la porterà alla fine, che almeno ha le palle di plasmare la sua creatura...troppo comodo nascondersi dietro i maldini o i boban..
Col progetto Ragnick si vedrà il Milan di Gazidis e non ci saranno alibi

Su Pinoli confermo il mio pensiero, non è adatto al Milan e soprattutto o sposa anche lui in toto il progetto oppure meglio salutarsi qui e trovare uno che abbia la stessa filosofia del tedesco (sempre ammesso che non si sieda lui in panchina, se sono vere le voci su Schopp credo sia molto probabile che proverà fin da subito il doppio ruolo)


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2020)

Merita la riconferma.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non illudiamoci. Se confermiamo Pioli, alle prima difficoltà della prossima stagione finisce in croce e siamo punto e a capo.
> 
> Al Milan siamo bravi a gestire le cose quando tutto va bene, appena le cose peggiorano partono le crisi isteriche.
> 
> Bisogna avere le idee chiare e fare una scelta convinta una volta per tutte. La strada è lunghissima per recuperare il quarto posto e le cose da cambiare troppe per restare legati al presente.



Tra l’altro la storia di Pioli (Lazio e Fiorentina, ma anche Inter prima benissimo, poi malissimo) benissimo l’anno del subentro, esonerato l’anno successivo, non invita molto alla conferma.

Ma l’asse con. IBAN e Maldini, che per me in ingresso hanno lavorato bene, mi piaceva.

Aspetto comunque senza preconcetti Rangnick, funzionasse, é esattamente ció che ci serve.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Luglio 2020)

Io sono molto combattuto sulla sua conferma. Sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, sia chiaro, e cambiare ogni anno allenatore è sbagliato ma Pioli è sempre stato un tipo di allenatore che ha fatto bene una stagione per poi fallire. Buon allenatore, bravissima persona ma nulla di più. Vediamo il finale di stagione comunque anche se sembra che ormai arrivi il tedesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2020)

In ogni caso, secondo me, non ci devono essere vie di mezzo. Se si decide di puntare su Ragnarok, allora TUTTI devono essere mandati via. Non bisogna assoluttamente cercare di mettere Pioli Maldini e Ragnick.. fino a quando le cose vanno bene ok, ma una stagione è fatta anche di bassi e noi siamo specialisti. C'è il rischio che mettendo tutti e tre nel calderone, ci si incomincia a litigare e buttare l'ennesima stagione.

- Se si vuole puntare su Pioli allora Gazidis deve stracciare il contratto del tedesco.
- Se si vuole puntare su Ragnick allora si ringrazia Pioli e Maldini e saluti


----------



## zlatan (8 Luglio 2020)

Inutile discutere ragazzi la scelta è stata fatto. Io ho mille dubbi su un allenatore straniero che non vuole gente di esperienza ma solo giovani, e che nella sua vita calcistica ha combinato poco. Ma se non altro stavolta c'è un progetto, che può piacere e non piacere, scelto dalla proprietà a differenza degli ultimi 2 anni, quindi mi aspetto che a ottobre se saremo noni, non venga esonerato, visto che tra l'altro avremo a libro paga già 3 allenatori. E' l'ennesimo anno zero ma almeno stavolta hanno un'idea in testa che se tutto va bene ci porterà in champions tra 3 anni, ma l'idea c'è. Magari un pò di chiarezza su questo argomento sarebbe l'ideale tipo conferenza di presentazione con chiarimenti sul progetto. Non siamo più il Milan ragazzi, siamo un progetto di Atalanta e quindi anche noi dobbiamo cambiare atteggiamento, a partire da "Questo non è da Milan"....


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Luglio 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Inutile discutere ragazzi la scelta è stata fatto. Io ho mille dubbi su un allenatore straniero che non vuole gente di esperienza ma solo giovani, e che nella sua vita calcistica ha combinato poco. Ma se non altro stavolta c'è un progetto, che può piacere e non piacere, scelto dalla proprietà a differenza degli ultimi 2 anni, quindi mi aspetto che a ottobre se saremo noni, non venga esonerato, visto che tra l'altro avremo a libro paga già 3 allenatori. E' l'ennesimo anno zero ma almeno stavolta hanno un'idea in testa che se tutto va bene ci porterà in champions tra 3 anni, ma l'idea c'è. Magari un pò di chiarezza su questo argomento sarebbe l'ideale tipo conferenza di presentazione con chiarimenti sul progetto. Non siamo più il Milan ragazzi, siamo un progetto di Atalanta e quindi anche noi dobbiamo cambiare atteggiamento, a partire da "Questo non è da Milan"....



Male...


----------



## fabri47 (8 Luglio 2020)

L'anno prossimo o viene un fenomeno certo in panchina, oppure è da riconfermare a mani basse. Inoltre, come Gattuso due anni fa, abbiamo un altro signore in panchina e su questo penso non ci sia nulla da obiettare.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Luglio 2020)

C'è un aspetto che sottolineano in pochi. Il Milan attuale non è poi così lontano, tatticamente parlando, dalle idee calcistiche di Rangnick. E' una squadra che gioca alta, porta diversi uomini in pressione, molto verticale e con ripartenze veloci. La convivenza con un Gattuso o un Giampaolo sarebbe stata molto più complicata considerate le loro impostazioni di gioco. Non sto dicendo che si auspicabile una convivenza Rangnick-Pioli ma che sulla carta non sarebbe impossibile.

Pioli è una persona perbene che ormai ha una certa età e sa che il Milan è l'ultima occasione per allenare a certi livelli. Dubito si metterebbe a fare questioni di principio e penso potrebbe lavorare bene con il tedesco portandogli via molta pressione e permettendogli così di lavorare sullo scouting, che poi è il motivo per cui lo ha scelto Gazidis(tu chiamale se vuoi plusvalenze). Si parla della carriera di Pioli, che non è continuo ed è verissimo ma Rangnick è quello che si è dimesso dalo Schalke perchè incapace di reggere lo stress. Siamo sicuri che sia pronto per cosa lo attende a Milano in caso di falsa partenza? Pioli potrebbe almeno fargli da parafulmine qualora le cose andassero male. Brutto da dire ma è così. Quello che temo è che se Rangnick dovesse andare male, si butti via il bambino (Rangnic manager in grado di scovare i talenti) con l'acqua sporca (Rangnick allenatore a 62 anni in Italia senza conoscere la lingua).


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2020)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> C'è un aspetto che sottolineano in pochi. Il Milan attuale non è poi così lontano, tatticamente parlando, dalle idee calcistiche di Rangnick. E' una squadra che gioca alta, porta diversi uomini in pressione, molto verticale e con ripartenze veloci. La convivenza con un Gattuso o un Giampaolo sarebbe stata molto più complicata considerate le loro impostazioni di gioco. Non sto dicendo che si auspicabile una convivenza Rangnick-Pioli ma che sulla carta non sarebbe impossibile.
> 
> Pioli è una persona perbene che ormai ha una certa età e sa che il Milan è l'ultima occasione per allenare a certi livelli. Dubito si metterebbe a fare questioni di principio e penso potrebbe lavorare bene con il tedesco portandogli via molta pressione e permettendogli così di lavorare sullo scouting, che poi è il motivo per cui lo ha scelto Gazidis(tu chiamale se vuoi plusvalenze). Si parla della carriera di Pioli, che non è continuo ed è verissimo ma Rangnick è quello che si è dimesso dalo Schalke perchè incapace di reggere lo stress. Siamo sicuri che sia pronto per cosa lo attende a Milano in caso di falsa partenza? Pioli potrebbe almeno fargli da parafulmine qualora le cose andassero male. Brutto da dire ma è così. Quello che temo è che se Rangnick dovesse andare male, si butti via il bambino (Rangnic manager in grado di scovare i talenti) con l'acqua sporca (Rangnick allenatore a 62 anni in Italia senza conoscere la lingua).



Mah non lo so, Pioli è una "Brava" persona ma non una marionetta. Rangnick potrebbe andare ad intaccare tutto anche formazione e quali giocatori mettere in campo. Se togli all'allenatore la possibilità di schierare i giocatori che vuole o il modulo che lui ritiene giusto, allora che ci sta a fare?? Pioli è un uomo di Maldini e Boban, cacci loro per tenere l'allenatore scelto da loro? Bah per me è troppo forzata sta cosa.

Ragnick deve venire e prendersi TUTTA la responsabilità. I giocatori che prende, il modulo ed in caso anche l'allenatore che lui vuole. Perché ci saranno dei momenti che le cose andranno male e non ho voglia di sentire dai soliti di Sky "Pioli era un uomo della vecchia dirigenza sportiva" "Ragnick ha accettato Pioli solo per farsi amico i tifosi"...


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah non lo so, Pioli è una "Brava" persona ma non una marionetta. Rangnick potrebbe andare ad intaccare tutto anche formazione e quali giocatori mettere in campo. Se togli all'allenatore la possibilità di schierare i giocatori che vuole o il modulo che lui ritiene giusto, allora che ci sta a fare?? Pioli è un uomo di Maldini e Boban, cacci loro per tenere l'allenatore scelto da loro? Bah per me è troppo forzata sta cosa.
> 
> Ragnick deve venire e prendersi TUTTA la responsabilità. I giocatori che prende, il modulo ed in caso anche l'allenatore che lui vuole. Perché ci saranno dei momenti che le cose andranno male e non ho voglia di sentire dai soliti di Sky "Pioli era un uomo della vecchia dirigenza sportiva" "Ragnick ha accettato Pioli solo per farsi amico i tifosi"...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te sulla carta ma non vorrei ritrovarmi a novembre con l'ennesima stagione già finita in inverno perchè Rangnick non regge la pressione mediatica. Anche Giampaolo era spavaldo il giorno della presentazione e poi l'ho visto dimenticarsi il numero di giocatori in campo a causa dello stress. E' ovvio che se Pioli rimane deve avere indipendenza sulle scelte tattiche e sugli uomini da mandare in campo e concordo che Rangnick, anche giustamente, non lo accetterà mai. Mi chiedo però se Elliott lo abbia scelto come allenatore o come talent scout... Io suppongo la seconda ed allora affidarsi ad un allenatore italiano dalle idee non troppo lontane potrebbe essere una buona soluzione per ambientarsi senza eccessive pressioni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Luglio 2020)

secondo me Rangnick allenatore è una scommessa già persa in partenza. 62 anni non italiano non sa la lingua non ha mai allenato un club come il nostro che OLTRE a non essere più un top club ha aspettative come se lo fosse ,ha tifosi stampa e giornalisti con il fucile puntato. Tanto più se è un rivoluzionario. Dovrebbe fare il DT/DS e talent scout e lasciar fare l'allenatore, almeno per il primo anno.
Pioli sarebbe per me l'uomo giusto per accompagnarlo in questo ingresso in italia. Tranquillo e equilibrato. Si è un po' ambientato e ha imparato un po' di dinamiche. Tutti d'accordo che non è un TOP allenatore, ma in questa situazione è anche meglio così, altrimenti si scornerebbe con rangnick.


----------



## sipno (10 Luglio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> secondo me Rangnick allenatore è una scommessa già persa in partenza. 62 anni non italiano non sa la lingua non ha mai allenato un club come il nostro che OLTRE a non essere più un top club ha aspettative come se lo fosse ,ha tifosi stampa e giornalisti con il fucile puntato. Tanto più se è un rivoluzionario. Dovrebbe fare il DT/DS e talent scout e lasciar fare l'allenatore, almeno per il primo anno.
> Pioli sarebbe per me l'uomo giusto per accompagnarlo in questo ingresso in italia. Tranquillo e equilibrato. Si è un po' ambientato e ha imparato un po' di dinamiche. Tutti d'accordo che non è un TOP allenatore, ma in questa situazione è anche meglio così, altrimenti si scornerebbe con rangnick.



La scommessa persa è stato Pioli che nel pre covi aveva la media di Giampaolo.

Date fiducia a sto povero rangnick.


----------



## sipno (10 Luglio 2020)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> C'è un aspetto che sottolineano in pochi. Il Milan attuale non è poi così lontano, tatticamente parlando, dalle idee calcistiche di Rangnick. E' una squadra che gioca alta, porta diversi uomini in pressione, molto verticale e con ripartenze veloci. La convivenza con un Gattuso o un Giampaolo sarebbe stata molto più complicata considerate le loro impostazioni di gioco. Non sto dicendo che si auspicabile una convivenza Rangnick-Pioli ma che sulla carta non sarebbe impossibile.
> 
> Pioli è una persona perbene che ormai ha una certa età e sa che il Milan è l'ultima occasione per allenare a certi livelli. Dubito si metterebbe a fare questioni di principio e penso potrebbe lavorare bene con il tedesco portandogli via molta pressione e permettendogli così di lavorare sullo scouting, che poi è il motivo per cui lo ha scelto Gazidis(tu chiamale se vuoi plusvalenze). Si parla della carriera di Pioli, che non è continuo ed è verissimo ma Rangnick è quello che si è dimesso dalo Schalke perchè incapace di reggere lo stress. Siamo sicuri che sia pronto per cosa lo attende a Milano in caso di falsa partenza? Pioli potrebbe almeno fargli da parafulmine qualora le cose andassero male. Brutto da dire ma è così. Quello che temo è che se Rangnick dovesse andare male, si butti via il bambino (Rangnic manager in grado di scovare i talenti) con l'acqua sporca (Rangnick allenatore a 62 anni in Italia senza conoscere la lingua).



Ma il milan attuale è un milan che affronta squadre con la lingua a terra! Sta solamente meglio fisicamente, ma il vero milan di pioli era quello del pre covid... quello che prendeva schiaffi da tutti


----------



## __king george__ (15 Luglio 2020)

leggo molti pareri su Pioli...e mi sembra di capire che la maggioranza lo vorrebbe anche il prossimo anno (diciamo che il passo da pinoli al "grande Pioli" è stato piu breve di quello che uno poteva prevedere)

e se poi il prox anno a novembre siamo qui a maledire il fatto di non aver cambiato?

perchè non è che si parla di uno che non ha mai fatto questo tipo di parabola eh..praticamente è il marchio della sua carriera

poi mettiamoci anche l'anomalia del contesto (si gioca con il caldo..ogni 3 giorni...dopo 3 mesi di stop ecc)

ricordate che chi subentra è sempre avvantaggiato...tranne rari casi

non lo so...io lo cambierei...ma può pure darsi che avete ragione voi...ma io lo cambierei


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Luglio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> leggo molti pareri su Pioli...e mi sembra di capire che la maggioranza lo vorrebbe anche il prossimo anno (diciamo che il passo da pinoli al "grande Pioli" è stato piu breve di quello che uno poteva prevedere)
> 
> e se poi il prox anno a novembre siamo qui a maledire il fatto di non aver cambiato?
> 
> ...



il tuo discordo è anche il mio. ha avuto i meriti, tanti, di aver dato ordine e messo tutti o quasi al loro posto. una cosa che sembra banale ma da quando c'era montella non vedevo.
non so se per fortuna o bravura ma lo ha fatto. però penso che oltre a questo non possa andare e che si debba cercare di iniziare qualcosa di più.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Luglio 2020)

Ok il covid, la situazione anomala, l’arrivo di Ibra e tutto quanto. 

Ma è innegabile che dopo tanti anni finalmente guardare le partite del Milan non è uno strazio. Al 99% se ne andrà, speriamo che chi lo sostituirà non voglia fare il fenomeno stravolgendo tutto. Perché sarebbe un delitto cancellare l’ottima base costruita da Pioli.


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2020)

Vada come vada, da parte di Gazidis immagino grosso grosso imbarazzo nel cacciare Pioli a fine stagione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vada come vada, da parte di Gazidis immagino grosso grosso imbarazzo nel cacciare Pioli a fine stagione.



Quest'anno poi praticamente non c'è nessuna pausa estiva, era l'occasione per creare una continuità di progetto con pioli. Invece si stravolgerà tutto


----------



## 1972 (18 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vada come vada, da parte di Gazidis immagino grosso grosso imbarazzo nel cacciare Pioli a fine stagione.



e' lo stesso che allenava quando abbiamo perso i due derby con 6 reti al passivo e lo stesso quando sedeva in panca mentre ci asfaltava la atalanta. vi arrapate per du partite vinte in un campionato gia' bello che finito da un pezzo. da cacciare insieme al vostro idolo.....


----------



## Jino (18 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> e' lo stesso che allenava quando abbiamo perso i due derby con 6 reti al passivo e lo stesso quando sedeva in panca mentre ci asfaltava la atalanta. vi arrapate per du partite vinte in un campionato gia' bello che finito da un pezzo. da cacciare insieme al vostro idolo.....



Se tu mi seguissi non diresti quello che hai detto. Non ho fatto nessuna campagna pro Pioli, ho solo detto che per come sta concludendo la stagione immagino l'imbarazzo nel comunicare che si cambia. Tornando a noi, non sono contrario a cacciare Pioli, sono contrario al tedesco, fallimento annunciato.


----------



## Raryof (19 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> e' lo stesso che allenava quando abbiamo perso i due derby con 6 reti al passivo e lo stesso quando sedeva in panca mentre ci asfaltava la atalanta. vi arrapate per du partite vinte in un campionato gia' bello che finito da un pezzo. da cacciare insieme al vostro idolo.....



Pioli è un non problema, il problema è quello che avrà in mano il mercato del Milan e quell'uomo non potrà essere Maldini, un pesciolino in mezzo a tanti squali.
Pioli è un buon allenatore ma è un aziendalista, non ha pensiero proprio, il Milan è qualcosa di troppo grande anche per Pioli che difatti prima del lockdown era tranquillamente affondato con i ragazzi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok il covid, la situazione anomala, l’arrivo di Ibra e tutto quanto.
> 
> Ma è innegabile che dopo tanti anni finalmente guardare le partite del Milan non è uno strazio. Al 99% se ne andrà, speriamo che chi lo sostituirà non voglia fare il fenomeno stravolgendo tutto. Perché sarebbe un delitto cancellare l’ottima base costruita da Pioli.



Secondo me non ci sarà bisogno di stravolgere tutto. Guarda anche il pressing che teniamo e l’intensità, Pioli sta apparecchiando la tavola a Rangnick.


----------



## 1972 (19 Luglio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se tu mi seguissi non diresti quello che hai detto. Non ho fatto nessuna campagna pro Pioli, ho solo detto che per come sta concludendo la stagione immagino l'imbarazzo nel comunicare che si cambia. Tornando a noi, non sono contrario a cacciare Pioli, sono contrario al tedesco, fallimento annunciato.



prima vediamo e poi giudichiamo.comunque, non serve mica una impresa titanica per migliorare la posizione attuale. guarda la classifica e ti convincerai che forse non e' poi cosi difficile.....


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> prima vediamo e poi giudichiamo.comunque, non serve mica una impresa titanica per migliorare la posizione attuale. guarda la classifica e ti convincerai che forse non e' poi cosi difficile.....



Guarda che io, da milanista, spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi, che il tedesco apra un ciclo e si torni in coppa campioni. Ad oggi sono scettico, perchè la storia della serie A dice che lo straniero fallisce quasi sicuro, perchè non allena da tanto tempo, perchè il suo gioco a campo aperto in serie A non è una situazione abituale, perchè a Milano c'è la pressione che in carriera non ha mai provato, perchè la pazienza qui non esiste.

Poi liberi di sognare il personaggio creato dai giornalai, quello del talent scout che pesca fenomeni a tre spicci, quello che valorizza cani e porci, quello che fa divertire.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci sarà bisogno di stravolgere tutto. Guarda anche il pressing che teniamo e l’intensità, Pioli sta apparecchiando la tavola a Rangnick.



Speriamo, perché col poco tempo che avrà Rangnick non ci sarà tempo per fare esperimenti.


----------



## Raryof (19 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ci sarà bisogno di stravolgere tutto. Guarda anche il pressing che teniamo e l’intensità, Pioli sta apparecchiando la tavola a Rangnick.



Stravolgere è impossibile ma inserire mezzala tecnica, terzino destro, centrale difensivo, seconda punta e magari una prima punta sarebbe cosa buona e giusta.
Questa è una rosa che farebbe fatica a fare 8 mesi di sola Serie A, Ibra non è eterno e Rebic non può fare sempre il triplo ruolo, se l'attacco ha un senso il centrocampo e soprattutto la difesa sono strutturate in maniera mediocre e beneficiano di brutto del lavoro offensivo di Ibra, Rebic e in generale la fisicità dei giocatori offensivi, il resto lo ha fatto il ritmo mediamente basso e infatti con alcune squadre siamo andati in affanno abbastanza tranquillamente.
Non c'è da cambiare molto ma c'è da cambiare tanto, se qualcuno pensa che per arrivare tra le prime 4 basterà giocare con gli stessi di oggi è un illuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stravolgere è impossibile ma inserire mezzala tecnica, terzino destro, centrale difensivo, seconda punta e magari una prima punta sarebbe cosa buona e giusta.
> Questa è una rosa che farebbe fatica a fare 8 mesi di sola Serie A, Ibra non è eterno e Rebic non può fare sempre il triplo ruolo, se l'attacco ha un senso il centrocampo e soprattutto la difesa sono strutturate in maniera mediocre e beneficiano di brutto del lavoro offensivo di Ibra, Rebic e in generale la fisicità dei giocatori offensivi, il resto lo ha fatto il ritmo mediamente basso e infatti con alcune squadre siamo andati in affanno abbastanza tranquillamente.
> Non c'è da cambiare molto ma c'è da cambiare tanto, se qualcuno pensa che per arrivare tra le prime 4 basterà giocare con gli stessi di oggi è un illuso.



Si, va puntellata, senza dubbio. Anche se siamo meno lontani di quanto credessimo.


----------



## Milo (19 Luglio 2020)

Nel bene e nel male si critica molto la parte pre covid e particolari insuccessi, ricordiamo anche che questa squadra a settembre non è stata fatta ne per Giampaolo ne per pioli che è arrivato dopo, per me con i mezzi che aveva a disposizione sta facendo molto.

Io spero in una “fusione” con Rangnick in modo che rimangano tutti e l’ex Red Bull faccia qualche magia sul mercato che calzi a pennello le richieste di pioli.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Luglio 2020)

Purtroppo tra 2/3 mesi ci chiederemo che annata sarebbe stata confermando lui ibra e paolo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Luglio 2020)

Comunque vada...

GRAZIE, GRAZIE, GRAZIE MISTER per averci fatto tornare a vedere un Milan che vale la pena di essere seguito, un Milan lontano anni luce da quello stato in cui presunti filosofi del pallone, catenacciari e retropassatori seriali lo avevano relegato...

Ad un certo momento mi ero quasi autoconvinto che fosse divenuto vietato per le squadre che vestono rossonero di fare passaggi in verticale o intessere trame offensive che non fossero lanci lunghi a casaccio nella speranza di trovare il miracolato di turno che facesse centro...

Vedere una partita è tornato finalmente ad essere un piacere.

Meriterebbe la riconferma anche solo per averci liberato per sempre del nostro top player suso...


----------



## Molenko (19 Luglio 2020)

Sicuramente ha posto delle ottime basi, specialmente se consideriamo che il suo è un calcio che per alcuni aspetti si avvicina al calcio che hanno fatto vedere in questi anni Lipsia e Salisburgo. Mi auguro che Rangnick riesca a continuare su questo filone.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ha posto delle ottime basi, specialmente se consideriamo che *il suo è un calcio che per alcuni aspetti si avvicina al calcio che hanno fatto vedere in questi anni Lipsia e Salisburgo*. Mi auguro che Rangnick riesca a continuare su questo filone.



Esatto, anche io l’avevo fatto notare. È una cosa molto importante perché in tal modo Rangnick potrebbe trovare la tavola apparecchiata e non dovremmo rivoluzionare tutto ma solo puntellare. Quindi trovare una certa continuità e non fare la rivoluzione che molti temono.

È un aspetto fondamentale che forse ci permetterà di fare bene da subito e non dover fare una temuta “stagione di assestamento”.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Luglio 2020)

Non vorrei dire "l'avevo detto", perché mai mi sarei aspettato un Milan che gioca di triangolazioni, penetrazioni, difesa alta, macchina da gol

Però già nella situazione in cui si trovò fece un gran lavoro e mi ispirava

Va bene anche chiuderla qui, avremo un bel ricordo di un Milan che dopo quasi un decennio è tornato a giocare a calcio. Poi magari nella peggiore delle ipotesi lo si richiama.


----------



## Molenko (19 Luglio 2020)

Comunque occhio a parlare di riconferma dovuta, di grande allenatore, ecc. perché la storia di Pioli sappiamo cosa dice: parte fortissimo, e poi cala o nella stagione stessa o al secondo anno.


----------



## Molenko (21 Luglio 2020)

Il solo pensiero di tornarmi a sorbire robe tipo Milan-Genoa o Atalanta-Milan mi fa scendere veramente il latte alle palle.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Luglio 2020)

A novembre il Pioliout lascera' il posto all'Oddoout.


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Luglio 2020)

Grande mister ti sei meritato la riconferma!! Contentissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2020)

ho piacere per lui era davvero contento. mi ha sorpreso in positivo. detto questo non so se è la scelta giusta....


----------



## Mika (22 Luglio 2020)

Sono contento per la conferma. Come sempre scritto, mi fidavo di Rangnick DT ma non come allenatore, difatti volevo DT Ralf, Pioli riconfermato.

Con Rangnick allenatore era tutto un rischio, Pioli è un allenatore che se gli dai una squadra da quarto posto lui fa quarto, se gli dai una squadra da settimo lui fa settimo.

Ora dovrà essere la società a non bruciare anche lui. Tanto dubito che cmq Guardiola sarebbe arrivato da noi, scommessa era Ralf. Per lo meno ha trovato il modulo, ha la fiducia del giocatori. Quello che sarà nessuno qui lo sa.

Meritato il rinnovo secondo me.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2020)

Scelta che non sposta di un mm la linea degli ultimi 10 anni

allenatori mediocri scelti in quanto aziendalisti al seguito di un progetto senza capo ne coda..si naviga a vista..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Luglio 2020)

Giusto dare continuità al suo lavoro (cosa che non è mai successa negli ultimi anni).

Non capisco perché, onestamente, si ragioni nel seguente modo:

- Un allenatore consegue dei pessimi risultati: cacciamolo, le ha perse o pareggiate tutte.

- Un allenatore consegue degli ottimi risultati: il fatto che abbia vinto delle partite vuol dire che è tutto frutto del caso, è un buon traghettatore, grazie ma ora prendiamo un vero allenatore.


Per me se confermiamo Ibra e compriamo degli innesti validi possiamo tranquillamente lottare per il quarto posto.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Luglio 2020)

adesso c'è Pioli, quindi va dato il massimo sostegno a Pioli. Gli prendessero 2 o 3 giocatori richiesti da lui, se c'è ancora il tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Settembre 2020)

Come al solito quando le cose vanno bene nessuno tocca il thread dell'allenatore. 
Quindi speriamo di continuare così.

Complimenti a Pioli per la base che ha messo su per questo Milan che inizia con la personalità giusta una serie di gare dove deve giocare sempre per un solo risultato.

E non si accontenta, avendo anche chiesto rinforzi. Speriamo ci siano le possibilità per accontentarlo. Forza!


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come al solito quando le cose vanno bene nessuno tocca il thread dell'allenatore.
> Quindi speriamo di continuare così.
> 
> Complimenti a Pioli per la base che ha messo su per questo Milan che inizia con la personalità giusta una serie di gare dove deve giocare sempre per un solo risultato.
> ...



Purtroppo è facile scrivere che quando la squadra va male è sempre colpa dell'allenatore. Ora da giugno sta facendo bene ma per quasi tutti è grazie a Ibra e al Lockdown. Il fatto sta che già da Gennaio quando ha epurato Piatek, Suso e Rodriguez e messo Theo, Rebic e Castillejo fissi si iniziava a vedere un miglioramento, ha avuto la fortuna che durante il lockdown ha potuto sulla carta rifare la tattica, poi negli allenamenti a distanza durante il lockdown con i suoi preparatori ha rifatto tutto un lavoro di preparazione atletica, a maggio li ha ripresi mentalmente dalla condizione disastrosa in cui li ha lasciati Giampaolo. Dire che è solo grazie allo stop pandemico e a Ibra è una mancanza di rispetto nel suo lavoro e quello del suo staff. Perché significherebbe che anche Giampaolo con Ibra e dopo il lockdown avrebbe fatto gli stessi punti di Pioli. Cosa che non credo minimamente.

Che non sia un top allenatore è ovvio, ma che sappia gestire lo spogliatoio, sappia motivare i giocatori anche quelli che giocano meno, che faccia rendere la rosa degnamente e che abbia delle buone capacità tattiche è palese.


----------



## GP7 (22 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come al solito quando le cose vanno bene nessuno tocca il thread dell'allenatore.
> Quindi speriamo di continuare così.
> 
> Complimenti a Pioli per la base che ha messo su per questo Milan che inizia con la personalità giusta una serie di gare dove deve giocare sempre per un solo risultato.
> ...



Devo ammettere che purtroppo non ho modo di vedere spesso le partite ma ieri sono rimasto impressionato di quanto Pioli sia attivo durante il match. E' un continuo incitare, dirigere, spronare ed elogiare i giocatori. Ha decisamente in mano la squadra perché si vede che dal campo lo ascoltino e si applichino nel fare ciò che gli viene richiesto. Speriamo duri il più possibile.


----------



## Mika (22 Settembre 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Devo ammettere che purtroppo non ho modo di vedere spesso le partite ma ieri sono rimasto impressionato di quanto Pioli sia attivo durante il match. E' un continuo incitare, dirigere, spronare ed elogiare i giocatori. Ha decisamente in mano la squadra perché si vede che dal campo lo ascoltino e si applichino nel fare ciò che gli viene richiesto. Speriamo duri il più possibile.



Dopo tanti anni di pseudo allenatori (eccetto Mihailovic e Gattuso che cmq un poco di gavetta l'ha fatta, poi può non piacere il gioco come non piace a me ma allenatore lo è) abbiamo un allenatore vero.

PS: Montella si è bruciato quando è andato in vacanza in India nell'estate 2017, prima era un altro dopo è diventato ridolini.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Settembre 2020)

Ieri ripensavo a Udine e per fortuna spero sia lontanissimo quel periodo di quel pirla
Ma anche allo stucchevole retropassaggio attaccante centrocampo difesa donnarumma del secondo mantella e di gattuso..i maniaci del 433 e del possesso palla spagnoleggiante nella propria area..
Io non so se pioli sia adatto non adatto o meno o probabile avrà altri difetti ma finalmente vedo una squadra che attacca crea difende pressa e non sta tutta la partita a difendere l'uno a zero..
Poi si perderà perché si perderà è inevitabile, ma io dico che c'è la possiamo giocare con tutti nella singola partita..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2020)

Questo Milan è cambiato proprio nella testa e lo si capisce dall atteggiamento dei giocatori. 
Buonissimo lavoro di Pioli e di Ibra.


----------



## Kayl (22 Settembre 2020)

Pioli è un buon allenatore che predica un bel calcio, il suo limite è, come tanti allenatori (anche top eh), che molto difficilmente si dissocia dal suo modulo prescelto, il 4-2-3-1, anche se i giocatori non sono adatti per tale modulo, lo ha fatto anche nell'Inter dove non c'entrava nulla questo schema ad esempio, fece un bel filotto all'inizio quando alternava più schemi di gioco, poi si fissò di nuovo sul 4-2-3-1 e l'Inter fece due mesi osceni. La differenza sostanziale è che stavolta da noi ha trovato terreno fertile perché quasi tutti i giocatori si sono rivelati ideali proprio per il suo schema di gioco preferito e ne ha guidato lo sviluppo stavolta non con un improvviso stravolgimento, ma preparando piano la squadra passando prima ad un 4-4-2 e poi alzando sempre più il baricentro e muovendo Calhanoglu sempre più avanti e al centro e allargando Rebic fino al 4-2-3-1.
Di fatto il centro nevralgico del nostro gioco è una sua scoperta, perché Calha dietro le due punte rendeva peggio che da mezzala e Kessie e Bennacer invece non avevano mai giocato da mediani a due, Bennacer giocava o da centrale a tre o da mezzala, idem Kessie. Pioli ha di fatto "scoperto" questi tre giocatori con una collocazione tattica nuova, trasformando un Bennacer da minusvalenza sicura a triplicarne il valore, idem Kessie, su Calhanoglu non parliamone neanche.
Mentalmente è proprio questo che lo ha reso così apprezzato dai giocatori, hanno riscoperto se stessi e trovato l'approvazione dei tifosi e della stampa grazie alla sua collocazione tattica.


Pioli non è un genio né un mediocre, ma messo nelle condizioni ideali può esprimere il meglio del calcio che vuole proporre, il che nelle squadre blasonate è molto difficile perché di rado la società sostiene in toto un allenatore in cui investe molto.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Come al solito quando le cose vanno bene nessuno tocca il thread dell'allenatore.
> Quindi speriamo di continuare così.
> 
> Complimenti a Pioli per la base che ha messo su per questo Milan che inizia con la personalità giusta una serie di gare dove deve giocare sempre per un solo risultato.
> ...



È il mestiere dell’allenatore. È il responsabile delle cose che non vanno bene.


----------



## Manue (22 Settembre 2020)

Bene, 
però ieri quando ha fatto quei 5 cambi, un pò mi sono spaventato...

2-0, se ne prendi 1, la partita cambia totalmente...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Settembre 2020)

Padre Pioli continua così..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2020)

Penso che dopo anni, abbiamo un allenatore affine allo stile Milan. Parlo proprio a livello di immagine, poi il fatto che Ibra vada d'accordo con lui è un altro punto a favore. Forza Pioli!


----------



## Molenko (24 Settembre 2020)

Cambi scellerati oggi. Colombo fuori per un trequartista è una follia.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2020)

I cambi sono tutti giusti e senza altre alternative, ne critico solo le tempistiche: visto il finale era meglio aspettare un attimo.


----------



## malos (24 Settembre 2020)

Oggi male male.


----------



## Lambro (24 Settembre 2020)

Grandi complimenti Stefano, realmente sontuoso a tratti il tuo Milan, ma oggi qualche erroruccio nel cambi l'hai fatto, nulla di grave la situazione infortuni è melodrammatica, hai fatto il possibile.


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2020)

oggi incomprensibile la scelta del cambio Colombo-Maldini. Da li in poi siamo usciti dal campo, magari sarebbe accaduto lo stesso, però se togli una punta fisica per un trequartista...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Settembre 2020)

Adesso superiamo il record di Don Fabio


----------



## __king george__ (27 Settembre 2020)

a me continua a non convincere a pieno ma i numeri sono importanti e lui li sta facendo quindi lo applaudo


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Formazione assurda oggi.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Formazione assurda oggi.



Condivido, era il normalizzatore e quello delle scelte più logiche. Se comincia a fare il fenomeno siamo spacciati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ha provato a fare il fenomeno con una formazione inspiegabile regalando un tempo al Rio Ave.....e siamo stati castigati di brutto.

Vorrei capire il perche di una formazione priva di ogni logica in una partita importantissima.


----------



## Zenos (1 Ottobre 2020)

Bah sempre più dubbi


----------



## JoKeR (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vado controcorrente: inutile addossare responsabilità a Pioli.
Il mister va dicendo da settimane che ha necessità di un difensore e che la rosa si può migliorare.
Di tutta risposta gli fanno affrontare (la proprietà, non la dirigenza) i preliminari con una banda di ragazzini...
E aggiungo che partendo con Maldini abbiamo potuto buttare nella mischia Colombo.

Inutile criticare chi è obbligato a giocare con Casti a dx, non ha cambi in difesa e in attacco ha Maldini, Colombo e Leao (magari si faranno, ma ad oggi possono giocare titolari?)


----------



## Kayl (2 Ottobre 2020)

90 minuti senza punte! Non mettere mai più LEAO prima punta, non è un attaccante, è un *********!!!


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2020)

Mister, stasera sei da 2 in pagella. Ti hanno salvato, per fortuna!


----------



## Zenos (2 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: inutile addossare responsabilità a Pioli.
> Il mister va dicendo da settimane che ha necessità di un difensore e che la rosa si può migliorare.
> Di tutta risposta gli fanno affrontare (la proprietà, non la dirigenza) i preliminari con una banda di ragazzini...
> E aggiungo che partendo con Maldini abbiamo potuto buttare nella mischia Colombo.
> ...



Devi mettere sempre la formazione migliore.oggi quella del 1 tempo sulla carta faceva pietà,sul campo ha fatto pure peggio.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2020)

questo è un miracolato


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2020)

In una serata dove ha sbagliato tanto, è importante anche avere culovic. 
Quindi bravo.


----------



## Kayl (2 Ottobre 2020)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente: inutile addossare responsabilità a Pioli.
> Il mister va dicendo da settimane che ha necessità di un difensore e che la rosa si può migliorare.
> Di tutta risposta gli fanno affrontare (la proprietà, non la dirigenza) i preliminari con una banda di ragazzini...
> E aggiungo che partendo con Maldini abbiamo potuto buttare nella mischia Colombo.
> ...



Non doveva mettere LEAO punta, quando ha messo Díaz ho capito che sarebbe stato quello il cambio è ho bestemmiato così tanto che a momenti ibra veniva a suonarmele di persona. Leao cade da solo palla al piede e senza, non farebbe il centravanti decentemente neanche a calcetto con la porta vuota come avversario!!


----------



## JoKeR (2 Ottobre 2020)

Condivido che era un azzardo Maldini... ma a parte quello, cosa doveva fare? Ma l'avete visto Colombo con Crotone e stasera? Sinceramente... è pronto? No, esattamente come Maldini.

E Diaz? Meglio da subentrato credo..


----------



## JoKeR (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sì su queste cose sono anche d'accordo con voi.. ma la squadra, tolto Ibra, Benna, Franck, Rebic e qualche giocatore ultimamente redivido... ha senso?? No!! E la colpa è solo della proprietà.


----------



## malos (2 Ottobre 2020)

Adesso caro mister torna a fare le cose normali come per esempio mettere i giocatori nel loro ruolo. Non fare il fenomeno che non lo sai o puoi fare.


----------



## Teddy (2 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi non mi è piaciuto per niente, ma non per questo lo metto sulla graticola. Merita ancora fiducia e da questo errore probabilmente imparerà qualcosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2020)

oso dire che ha salvato la panchina con una botta di culo. 

non lo avrebbero esonerrato, ma sarebbe stato un macigno impossibile da levare lo scempio che ha messo in campo stasera.

la gente va messa nei propri ruoli!!!
leao largo, diaz centrale, maldini largo, saele a dx, samu in panca.

stop.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi è stata probabilmente la partita peggio preparata da quando è al Milan. Va detto che Leao era impresentabile, e non perchè indietro fisicamente, e tra Maldini e Colombo sarebbe cambiato poco, però giocando senza una punta abbiamo di fatto regalato il primo tempo e dato fiducia a un Rio Ave che inizialmente sembrava impaurito.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Ottobre 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Oggi è stata probabilmente la partita peggio preparata da quando è al Milan. Va detto che Leao era impresentabile, e non perchè indietro fisicamente, e tra Maldini e Colombo sarebbe cambiato poco, però giocando senza una punta abbiamo di fatto regalato il primo tempo e dato fiducia a un Rio Ave che inizialmente sembrava impaurito.



Per lo meno Colombo sarebbe stato nel suo ruolo.
La scelta di Maldini incomprensibile figlia di una partita preparata con il cu*o.


----------



## hiei87 (2 Ottobre 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Per lo meno Colombo sarebbe stato nel suo ruolo.
> La scelta di Maldini incomprensibile figlia di una partita preparata con il cu*o.



Sì, davvero incomprensibile. Già gli ultimi venti minuti col Bodo avrebbero dovuto essere esemplificativi.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Ottobre 2020)

Spero che non sia finita la sua caratteristica striscia positiva e iniziata quella negativa..


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2020)

Un pippone incredibile. Senza Ibra ci portava in serie B completando il lavoro di Gianpollo.


----------



## sipno (2 Ottobre 2020)

Questo conferma di come non solo non conosca i giocatori, (ruoli soprattutto) ma anche lo stato di forma.

Allenatore che va esonerato prima di subito. CI farà pagare dazio molto spesso con scelte assurda.

Speriamo di avere sempre tutti i titolari.


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2020)

Grazie Mister, ci stai facendo godere! 
Dopo anni un allenatore vero, non montato, non "maestro", un semplice allenatore che fa rendere al 100% quello che ha. Immenso Ibra, ma bravo anche lui!


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Spero che non sia finita la sua caratteristica striscia positiva e iniziata quella negativa..



No, non è finita la striscia positiva ancora


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Ottobre 2020)

Capolavoro
Pensate con Ragnarock e senza Ibra che massacro


----------



## malos (17 Ottobre 2020)

Bravo e un signore.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, non è finita la striscia positiva ancora



Grande, speriamo che duri ancora a lungo! Per la prima volta da tanto tempo ho la sensazione che abbiamo un allenatore NORMALE!


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2020)

È riuscito a vincere un derby mettendo Krunic trequartista.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Ottobre 2020)

Con la vittoria di oggi e la sconfitta dei bergamaschi, penso che dal post lockdown abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti. Non male.


----------



## Aron (17 Ottobre 2020)

Piolismo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

Stanno pensando ad un nuovo corso universitario: corso in scienza piolitica.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Ottobre 2020)

E anche stasera giù il cappello per pioli


----------



## smallball (29 Ottobre 2020)

Un applauso al Mister...giochiamo proprio bene


----------



## Mika (29 Ottobre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Un applauso al Mister...giochiamo proprio bene



Sopratutto chiunque sia l'interprete sa cosa deve fare, chiunque entri da sicurezza, si vede che tutti sono partecipi anche chi gioca di meno. E' una cosa molto positiva.


----------



## sipno (29 Ottobre 2020)

Porta fortuna come mister.

Se poi non sbaglia i cambi va anche bene.

Ma rimango dell'idea che senza ibra non saprebbe gestirla


----------



## jacky (29 Ottobre 2020)

Pioli conta zero.
L'allenatore è Ibra.
Abbiamo già visto già che senza di lui eravamo praticamente fuori dall'EL con una squadra oratoriale.
Non fate i finti tonti dai


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Ottobre 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pioli conta zero.
> L'allenatore è Ibra.
> Abbiamo già visto già che senza di lui eravamo praticamente fuori dall'EL con una squadra oratoriale.
> Non fate i finti tonti dai



Se non ci dispensassi tu queste perle di saggezza non sapremmo cosa fare...


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Ottobre 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pioli conta zero.
> L'allenatore è Ibra.
> Abbiamo già visto già che senza di lui eravamo praticamente fuori dall'EL con una squadra oratoriale.
> Non fate i finti tonti dai


Non riusciva ad allenare in Smart working? O quando si va bene e grazie a Ibra e quando si va male è colpa di tutti tranne che di Ibra? Chiedo per un amico


----------



## malos (31 Ottobre 2020)

Finalmente con tre passaggi siamo in porta. Mi ero rotto del calcio moviolato con mille passaggi per arrivare alla trequarti avversaria e non combinare una beata mazza.


----------



## Gas (1 Novembre 2020)

IL MIO ALLENATORE!
Vorrei spendere qualche parola per lui. Non mi nascondo nel dire che quando arrivò ero enormemente deluso. Eravamo appena passati da''ATROCE esperienza con Gianpaolo e francamente sentivo il bisogno di conforto con il segnale dell'ingaggio di un allenatore "top". Già dopo poche giornate avevo iniziato comunque ad apprezzarlo. A prescindere dai risultati avevo iniziato ad apprezzare la persona, pacato, serio, lontano da spigolosità. Insomma, quello che nella mia testa rappresenta lo "STILE MILAN". A prescindere dai risultati futuri, Pioli hai il mio apprezzamento.


----------



## bmb (1 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> IL MIO ALLENATORE!
> Vorrei spendere qualche parola per lui. Non mi nascondo nel dire che quando arrivò ero enormemente deluso. Eravamo appena passati da''ATROCE esperienza con Gianpaolo e francamente sentivo il bisogno di conforto con il segnale dell'ingaggio di un allenatore "top". Già dopo poche giornate avevo iniziato comunque ad apprezzarlo. A prescindere dai risultati avevo iniziato ad apprezzare la persona, pacato, serio, lontano da spigolosità. Insomma, quello che nella mia testa rappresenta lo "STILE MILAN". A prescindere dai risultati futuri, Pioli hai il mio apprezzamento.



Potete chiudere. Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Novembre 2020)

ragazzi parliamoci chiaro oggi fino al gol di Ibra abbiamo giocato piuttosto male..considerando che il gol è arrivato alla fine va da se che non è stata una bella partita da parte nostra

se avessimo pareggiato ci sarebbero stati altri giudizi

il fattore ibra è determinante in una maniera abnorme...molto piu di quello che credevo e speravo

spero non sia un'arma a doppio taglio,,nel senso che quando smette lui facciamo 10 passi indietro (o quasi)


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> IL MIO ALLENATORE!
> Vorrei spendere qualche parola per lui. Non mi nascondo nel dire che quando arrivò ero enormemente deluso. Eravamo appena passati da''ATROCE esperienza con Gianpaolo e francamente sentivo il bisogno di conforto con il segnale dell'ingaggio di un allenatore "top". Già dopo poche giornate avevo iniziato comunque ad apprezzarlo. A prescindere dai risultati avevo iniziato ad apprezzare la persona, pacato, serio, lontano da spigolosità. Insomma, quello che nella mia testa rappresenta lo "STILE MILAN". A prescindere dai risultati futuri, Pioli hai il mio apprezzamento.



Bravissimo!


----------



## Igniorante (1 Novembre 2020)

Su alcune cose possiamo e dobbiamo migliorare, in primis nel cercare un po' di più il tiro dalla distanza.
Bisogna che Pioli lo dica chiaramente a chi ha questa qualità nelle sue corde. 
Detto questo, molti miglioramenti sono merito suo, nettamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Novembre 2020)

Me ne approfitto per scusarmi con il mister. Io ero uno di quelli critici con la società per il suo ingaggio. Avevo indicato Spalletti come miglior soluzione e invece Pioli mi ha dato una lezione con il suo lavoro, la sua professionalità e la sua umiltà. Di certo è una squadra la nostra a immagine e somiglianza del mister e di questo non possiamo che ringraziarlo.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Novembre 2020)

Pioli: 16 punti in 6 gare.

Giampaolo in 13 partite, Milan l'anno scorso e Toro quest'anno, non ha ancora fatto 12 punti...


----------



## Djerry (2 Novembre 2020)

A me spaventavano due cose:
- il ritardo eccessivo con cui ha raggiunto la quadra tattica l'anno scorso e solo con l'arrivo di Ibra
- il suo storico e la sua carriera con sali e scendi tra serie di vittorie consecutive e crolli improvvisi

Sul primo punto, il passaggio tardivo al 4231 (su cui ero un po' ossessionato ormai da mesi) gli stava per costare il posto come ben sappiamo, ma una volta sdoganato Ibra al centro del sistema e messi finalmente Bennacer e Kessie al loro posto, lui ha fatto crescere il modello di gioco ed i suoi interpreti senza renderlo prevedibile.

Si può dire tutto quello che si vuole su come ci è arrivato (Ibra, la pausa, gli stadi vuoti, ancora Ibra, il virus, il gruppo saldato contro il tedesco, sempre Ibra), ma il campo parla per lui.

Sul secondo punto ero francamente terrorizzato, perché davvero c'erano tutti gli ingredienti anche qui per ripetere la sua ennesima seconda stagione negativa in una squadra dopo il primo anno scintillante.
Ed allora mi affidavo all'unico mio garante: Paolo Maldini.

Il modo in cui Paolo, ricevuta la conferma come dirigente, rispose ai cronisti alla domanda sulla conseguente conferma di Pioli con un inequivocabile "beh, direi!", mi ha fatto capire tante cose e mi ha tranquillizzato.

Se Maldini è così deciso ed entusiasta, vuol dire che ha qualcosa in più di una percezione, ma la certezza che il gruppo è saldissimo e che Pioli non è solo un traghettatore o un "normalizzatore" magari aziendalista, ma uomo da sistema valorizzatore.
Paolo, per quanto scottato da Giampaolo, non considererà mai come allenatore del Millan uno pragmatico che mette il risultato davanti a tutto o che cambia modulo ogni settimana, ma ha bisogno di un allenatore che crei comunque l'identità tramite spirito propositivo.

In quel momento, da scettico, mi sono detto: "vuoi vedere che Pioli ha davvero quel qualcosa da Milan?"
Non mi sbilancio ancora del tutto, ma il campo dà sempre più peso a quel "beh direi!" di Paolo.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Novembre 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Me ne approfitto per scusarmi con il mister. Io ero uno di quelli critici con la società per il suo ingaggio. Avevo indicato Spalletti come miglior soluzione e invece Pioli mi ha dato una lezione con il suo lavoro, la sua professionalità e la sua umiltà. Di certo è una squadra la nostra a immagine e somiglianza del mister e di questo non possiamo che ringraziarlo.



Idem

Contento di aver sbagliato.

Se non altro in estate mi ero già ravveduto e ho gioito per la sua riconferma, il tedesco ci avrebbe condannato a partire nuovamente da zero, nel momento in cui finalmente avevamo trovato la quadra.


----------



## Rivera10 (2 Novembre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Idem
> 
> Contento di aver sbagliato.
> 
> Se non altro in estate mi ero già ravveduto e ho gioito per la sua riconferma, il tedesco ci avrebbe condannato a partire nuovamente da zero, nel momento in cui finalmente avevamo trovato la quadra.



Assolutamente. Anche io sono stato contento della sua riconferma ma più per aver schivato il proiettile Rangnick e tutto quello che comportava, come tu stesso giustamente ricordavi. Oggi quando vedo le partite del Milan ci vedo pesantemente la mano dell' allenatore che ha dato il suo imprinting alla squadra e ha catechizzato tatticamente ogni giocatore. Giusto ieri nel post partita Ibra, oltre a congratularsi con il gruppo per la fame che dimostra anche in allenamento, ha elogiato Pioli per i suoi meriti. E lo svedese tutto è tranne un ruffiano.


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> A me spaventavano due cose:
> - il ritardo eccessivo con cui ha raggiunto la quadra tattica l'anno scorso e solo con l'arrivo di Ibra
> - il suo storico e la sua carriera con sali e scendi tra serie di vittorie consecutive e crolli improvvisi
> 
> ...



come ho detto in un altro post... c'è chi al 24a pranzo perfetto non vuole dare nessun merito al cuoco. bello avere queste convinzioni granitiche (jacky, sipno). Con affetto per i fratelli rossoneri, fatevene una ragione. Sbagliare è umano. Anche io come molti, quando è arrivato non ho fatto i salti di gioia.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Novembre 2020)

sono vicino vicino a convertirmi al Piolismo anche io..

(o forse già lo sono inconsciamente


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> come ho detto in un altro post... c'è chi al 24a pranzo perfetto non vuole dare nessun merito al cuoco. bello avere queste convinzioni granitiche (jacky, sipno). Con affetto per i fratelli rossoneri, fatevene una ragione. Sbagliare è umano. Anche io come molti, quando è arrivato non ho fatto i salti di gioia.



Pensa se qualcuno riesce a criticarlo anche aspramente dopo 24 (VENTIQUATTRO!) partite consecutive senza sconfitte, cosa succederà dopo 2 partite storte...


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Pensa se qualcuno riesce a criticarlo anche aspramente dopo 24 (VENTIQUATTRO!) partite consecutive senza sconfitte, cosa succederà dopo 2 partite storte...



per meglio dire , 19 vittorie e 5 pareggi. Ovviamente tutto merito di Paolo (che fa la formazione) e di Ibra (deus ex machina che li controlla con la parapsicologia anche quando non gioca). Eh, ma Pioli di giocatori (cit) non ne capisce niente.


----------



## Kayl (5 Novembre 2020)

Punto di forza principale del 2019-2020: Rebic davanti e Hernandez dietro. RIMETTI REBIC A SINISTRA PER DIO!!!


----------



## Zenos (6 Novembre 2020)

Ieri ha praticamente regalato un tempo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Punto di forza principale del 2019-2020: Rebic davanti e Rodriguez dietro. RIMETTI REBIC A SINISTRA PER DIO!!!



Rodriguez??????????


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Punto di forza principale del 2019-2020: Rebic davanti e Rodriguez dietro. RIMETTI REBIC A SINISTRA PER DIO!!!



E' stato fuori 2 mesi bomber.


----------



## Djerry (6 Novembre 2020)

Se fa il pragmatico che si plasma sugli avversari, tutto il credito che ha guadagnato in questi mesi si disperde in un attimo.

La mossa di Krunic bloccato a sinistra per marcare Ikonè è un campanello di allarme, perché il primo segnale di ciò che nel basket si chiama "overcoaching", ovvero l'allenatore che si fa prendere la mano ed eccede nelle scelte vedendo cose che vede solo lui o esagerando con schemi e tattiche sofisticate.

E' un episodio, se n'è accorto lui in primis, quindi capitolo chiuso. Noi perderemo altre partite, ma le dobbiamo perdere non perché ci inventiamo cose troppo fuori dallo spartito.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Novembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se fa il pragmatico che si plasma sugli avversari, tutto il credito che ha guadagnato in questi mesi si disperde in un attimo.
> 
> La mossa di Krunic bloccato a sinistra per marcare Ikonè è un campanello di allarme, perché il primo segnale di ciò che nel basket si chiama "overcoaching", ovvero l'allenatore che si fa prendere la mano ed eccede nelle scelte vedendo cose che vede solo lui o esagerando con schemi e tattiche sofisticate.
> 
> E' un episodio, se n'è accorto lui in primis, quindi capitolo chiuso. Noi perderemo altre partite, ma le dobbiamo perdere non perché ci inventiamo cose troppo fuori dallo spartito.



A dirla tutta da quella parte c'era pure Celik che è un terzini difensivo, neanche male, potente aggressivo, ma un po' lento e attaccabile.

La scelta di Krunic non ha convinto nemmeno me.
Ma credo che non abbia convinto Pioli più di tutti.

Va anche detto però che con l'ingresso di Leao le cose non sono migliorate, anzi.

Vediamo comunque. Pioli sta facendo benissimo, il credito non può perderlo in un attimo. Merita fiducia eccome, finora anzi è stato quasi inattaccabile.


----------



## Albijol (8 Novembre 2020)

Adesso dimostra che non sei un debole e togli i rigori a Ibra


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Novembre 2020)

Pessima gestione. Diaz messo troppo tardi, il cambio di hauge rimandato perché calhanoglu doveva tirare gli angoli, imbarazzante.
Ci sono 5 cambi, e si gioca ogni 3 giorni, oggi ha aspettato troppo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pessima gestione. Diaz messo troppo tardi, *il cambio di hauge rimandato perché calhanoglu doveva tirare gli angoli*, imbarazzante.
> Ci sono 5 cambi, e si gioca ogni 3 giorni, oggi ha aspettato troppo



Su quei 3 calci d'angolo ha tenuto anche fuori Brahim. Poi alla prossima uscita del pallone ha fatto entrare Brahim e non Calhanoglu, forse, come dici tu, per futuri calci d'angolo. 
Scelta molto, molto strana. Buttare un ragazzo come Hauge a -3 in una partita del genere é una scelta che paga quasi mai. Ha bisogno di entrare un po in partita, non sulle ultime battute. Infatti si é visto benissimo che non voleva prendersi la responsabilita di crossare quando ha ricevuto palla.


----------



## Kayl (9 Novembre 2020)

Diaz doveva entrare subito nel secondo tempo. Tonali in una partita del genere sarebbe stato IMPERATIVO metterlo dentro al posto di Bennacer gli ultimi 25 minuti, col Verona chiuso negli ultimi 25 metri uno che cerca sempre la verticalizzazione come Tonali serviva, Bennacer era stanco ed essendo più forte tra le linee che in costruzione era solo messo in difficoltà. Tonali anche su palla inattiva sarebbe stato prezioso visto che calcia sempre gli angoli in mezzo all'area forte per il colpo di testa. Questa sarebbe potuta proprio essere la sua partita.


----------



## nik10jb (14 Novembre 2020)

Pioli positivo al coronavirus


----------



## James45 (14 Novembre 2020)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Pioli positivo al coronavirus



e ti pareva...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2020)

a me è piaciuto molto come ha preparato ieri la partita.
sento finalmente che il milan può contare anche su un tecnico forte che può sbagliare ma ci mette del suo, non manda 11 cristi in campo a caso...


----------



## Mika (29 Novembre 2020)

Oggi, appena fischiato la fine della partita, i giocatori subito a salutare Pioli in conference call con l'Iphone di Bonera. Ancora prima di scendere nel tunnel, proprio a bordo campo per festeggiare con lui la vittoria. 

Questo indica quanto Pioli li ha conquistati, tutti, da Ibra a Daniel Maldini, da chi gioca sempre a chi gioca qualche minuto. Questo è un suo grande merito, il più grande.


----------



## malos (3 Dicembre 2020)

Hai sentito fischiarti le orecchio all'infortunio del danese? Maledizione mister....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2020)

Grande lavoro fino ad ora, ma non deve essere esente da critiche.
Oggi secondo me ha toppato ed è uno dei principali responsabili, oltre a sfortuna e cose varie, del pareggio contro gli scappati di casa del Parma.
Per me insistere con Rebic punta centrale (con Leao in panchina), aver messo fuori ruolo Calhanoglu a sinistra (con Hauge in panchina e Rebic, anch'esso esterno sinistro, messo fuori ruolo) per far giocare un evanescente Diaz è stato inspiegabile.
Anche a partita in corso avrebbe potuto mettere benissimo Leao in avanti e spostare Rebic a sinistra, è chiaro che il croato non possa giocare in quel ruolo del campo.


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2020)

Sfiga a parte, ieri per me ci ha messo molto del suo. E non è la prima volta.

Già giochiamo senza punta per la mancanza di Ibra. Lui cosa fa? Pensa bene di mettere il turco a sx dove ha fatto vedere obrobri per due anni per inserire Diaz che a Genova aveva fatto solo disastri. Aggiungiamoci che Castillejo non era molto in palla e praticamente abbiamo giocato il primo tempo senza attaccanti.

Giusti i cambi all'intervallo, ma quando arrivi al 70esimo e vedi che Hauge a sx non è in grande serata prova a scambiarlo con Leao che a destra era il nulla assoluto, no?

Anche su Bennacer una piccola colpa secondo me ce l'ha. Poteva toglierlo qualche minuto prima visto che era al rientro e non era al top.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sfiga a parte, ieri per me ci ha messo molto del suo. E non è la prima volta.
> 
> Già giochiamo senza punta per la mancanza di Ibra. Lui cosa fa? Pensa bene di mettere il turco a sx dove ha fatto vedere obrobri per due anni per inserire Diaz che a Genova aveva fatto solo disastri. Aggiungiamoci che Castillejo non era molto in palla e praticamente abbiamo giocato il primo tempo senza attaccanti.
> 
> ...



Visto quello che hanno dato Hauge e Leao dopo il loro ingresso non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo. Sono invece d'accordo con te sullo spostare Leao dalla fascia destra, molto più facile adattare un calciatore più intelligente calcisticamente come Hauge.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Me la prenderò con Pioli quando pareggeremo 2-2 in casa con una squadra inferiore ma saranno gli avversari ad aver preso 4 pali


----------



## Solo (14 Dicembre 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Visto quello che hanno dato Hauge e Leao dopo il loro ingresso non mi sento di colpevolizzarlo. Sono invece d'accordo con te sullo spostare Leao dalla fascia destra, molto più facile adattare un calciatore più intelligente calcisticamente come Hauge.


Ma infatti ho scritto che ha fatto bene a fare i cambi all'intervallo. Non è colpa sua se Hauge non era particolarmente in serata e se Leao non è ancora al meglio. Però secondo me quando hai tre giocatori che possono giocare a sx e vedi che le cose non girano, a metà tempo dovresti provare a cambiare qualcosa. Volendo poteva addirittura mettere Hauge a dx, Rebic a sx e Leao punta. 

Alcuni forse pensano che queste cose portino piu casino che altro, ma secondo me nel momento in cui la fase offensiva non gira, e ieri sera non girava, è giusto provare qualcosa di diverso se sei in svantaggio.

Aldilà di tutto per me l'errore peggiore resta la formazione iniziale. Il Turco doveva stare al centro, Hauge sulla sinistra (o Rebic con Colombo) e Leao pronto a subentrare nel secondo tempo sempre sulla sx.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ho scritto che ha fatto bene a fare i cambi all'intervallo. Non è colpa sua se Hauge non era particolarmente in serata e se Leao non è ancora al meglio. Però secondo me quando hai tre giocatori che possono giocare a sx e vedi che le cose non girano, a metà tempo dovresti provare a cambiare qualcosa. Volendo poteva addirittura mettere Hauge a dx, Rebic a sx e Leao punta.
> 
> Alcuni forse pensano che queste cose portino piu casino che altro, ma secondo me nel momento in cui la fase offensiva non gira, e ieri sera non girava, è giusto provare qualcosa di diverso se sei in svantaggio.
> 
> Aldilà di tutto per me l'errore peggiore resta la formazione iniziale. Il Turco doveva stare al centro, Hauge sulla sinistra (o Rebic con Colombo) e Leao pronto a subentrare nel secondo tempo sempre sulla sx.



Su quello siamo perfettamente d'accordo, comunque anche Dalot alto poteva essere un'idea al netto del fatto che Castillejo non aveva fatto male nel primo tempo secondo me. In ogni caso Leao mai più a destra e Chala mai più a sinistra...


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Dicembre 2020)

Grandissimo schema che ha portato al gol dopo soli 6 secondi.
Grande Mister! Pioli is on fire!


----------



## Love (20 Dicembre 2020)

Pioli is on fire..o come direbbe theo Poli...ahahaha...


----------



## egidiopersempre (20 Dicembre 2020)

capisco che si debba/possa criticare. Ma ricordiamo che chi gioca gioca ... gioca bene ... che ogni giocatore ha alti e bassi ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso ... la squadra gioca bene e vince. Ibra ha giocato 6 partite , 9 gol, per carità... ma oggi siamo a 13 partite e 31 punti. E a turno sono stati fuori tutti : Chala, Ibra, Kessie, Bennacer, Kjaer. 
E comunque non abbiamo (quasi) giocatori inutili ma nemmeno siamo il Real Madrid... che altro possiamo chiedere a lui?


----------



## Swaitak (20 Dicembre 2020)

veramente scaltro il primo goal


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Dicembre 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo schema che ha portato al gol dopo soli 6 secondi.
> Grande Mister! Pioli is on fire!



Probabilmente l'argomento sarà già stato trattato, ma... pensate se fossero stati Juve o Inter a segnare un gol dopo 6 secondi. Per quante settimane ci saremmo sorbiti sui media le mirabolanti invenzioni di Gonde o del Maestroh?


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Dicembre 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Probabilmente l'argomento sarà già stato trattato, ma... pensate se fossero stati Juve o Inter a segnare un gol dopo 6 secondi. Per quante settimane ci saremmo sorbiti sui media le mirabolanti invenzioni di Gonde o del Maestroh?



Se malauguratamente lo avesse segnato Cristina ce l'avrebbero smenata fino alla morte.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Dicembre 2020)

Vi ricordate l'ambiente in cui è arrivato?
Vi ricordate i commenti di quasi tutti i tifosi?
L'hastag #-pioliout era in cima ai trend mondiali. 
Insomma, un po' la stessa accoglienza che gli juventini avevano avuto con Allegri. 
Io stesso, anche se non ero così estremista, ero poco convinto che qualcosa potesse cambiare, la squadra sembrava morta e sepolta.
Ora, a prescindere da come andrà a finire con la Lazio (anche perché avremo più di metà squadra fuori con gli elementi più importanti tutti infortunati), quello che ha fatto il mister in questo 2020 è semplicemente straordinario. Con una rosa giovanissima ha saputo raggiungere risultati clamorosi. Sia con Ibra che senza. Da tanti record negativi che eravamo costretti a sopportare siamo passati a record positivi. La squadra ha un'anima, si muove insieme, nelle difficoltà riesce a reagire, ha organizzazione, non ha paura, corre, fa contropiede, fa pressing (e vedere la nostra squadra che attacca anche quando la palla ce l'hanno gli altri è davvero una soddisfazione perché la situazione si è ribaltata, eravamo noi che facevamo tre passaggi dentro l'area e poi dovevamo spazzarla perché rischiavamo di perderla pressati dagli avversari), è una squadra organizzata e ha voglia di migliorarsi costantemente. Abbiamo vinto quasi contro tutti in questo anno, anche contro chi non battevamo da anni. Juve, Napoli, Inter, Lazio, Roma... vanno fatti i complimenti al mister per aver trovato questo equilibrio. 


Non sono solito fare tutti questi complimenti perché ho sempre il timore di vedere la situazione ribaltata. Però va detto, questo 2020 è stato incredibile.
Ora testa alla Lazio che sarà una partita quasi impossibile date le nostre assenze forzate in tutti i reparti.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Dicembre 2020)

Top player.
Donnarumma
Calabria X Romagnoli Theo
X X
Saele Calha Rebic
X

E ha vinto. Ancora. Top player.


----------



## bmb (23 Dicembre 2020)

Mister


----------



## Kayl (24 Dicembre 2020)

Prima dell'inizio del campionato ha sottolineato l'importanza di fare un grande inizio di stagione, a Natale siamo primi in classifica. Ha parlato e fatto seguire i fatti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Dicembre 2020)

Vorrei se possibile una raccolta video della durata di mino 3 ore con tutte le conferenze stampa di pioli.
Un piacere starlo a sentire: corretto, umile, equilibrato, mai banale e grande fair play.
Un allenatore con la stoffa da milan vero, prima di tutto un uomo con la U maiuscola.

A livello sportivo, i commenti sono superflui: sta scrivendo la storia del milan e ad oggi sta rendendo a livelli stupefacenti in rapporto al materiale che ha, ben più di quanto fece Zaccheroni che comunque aveva dei fenomeni in squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2020)

si parla di tutti ma mai abbastanza di questo soggetto.

il vero artefice del miracolo. ha creato qualcosa dal nulla. tatticamente e spiritualmente.

e quando è arrivato ero disperato....


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2020)

Il culto di Padre Pioli continua a raccogliere proseliti, da una parte, e mietere vittime dall'altra.
Grazie Mister.


----------



## Kayl (24 Dicembre 2020)

Il COME è bello, non solo garra, ma soprattutto con qualità, con il gioco. Questo Milan gioca DA MILAN, noi sappiamo vincere in un solo modo: giocando bene, è il nostro DNA. La Juve vince con la solidità e l'efficacia, l'Inter con la garra e le occasioni cruciali, noi col bel gioco. Stiamo lottando e lo stiamo facendo nel NOSTRO MODO, questa è una chiave importantissima.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Un amico laziale da un anno continua a ripetermi che la miglior lazio post cragnotti l’ha vista con pioli. Che è l allenatore che più rimpiange e che se fatto lavorare valorizza gruppo e gioco. Aveva ragione


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri tatticamente siamo stati a un livello altissimo.

Ieri mister pioli ha fatto dei correttivi fondamentali, che se avessimo fatto con Genova e Parma probabilmente avremmo 4 punti in più.

Ieri a mio avviso la mossa vincente è stata il non aver permesso alla Lazio di venirci a prendere alti, "come speravo".

La costruzione dal basso ieri l'abbiamo fatta pochissime volte " finalmente" si andava sistematicamente al rilancio, la palla cadeva esattamente dove doveva, fra i loro 3 difensori e i loro 5 centrocampisti.

Diversamente che Con il Genova dove abbiamo perso tuttevle seconde palle, ieri le abbiamo vinte quasi tutte, semplicemente accorciando la squadra e non lasciando il centrocampo sguarnito.

Praticamente abbiamo superato l'handicap di avere meno fisicità, semplicemente con una copertura più omogenea, ma soprattutto piu vicina dei reparti....chapeau mister Pioli e grazie ancora.


----------



## LukeLike (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri nei minuti finali ha messo Dalot per Calabria per avere più centimetri sui calci da fermo. La voleva vincere a tutti i costi.


----------



## Raryof (24 Dicembre 2020)




----------



## iceman. (24 Dicembre 2020)

Più che padre pioli a me pare John Malkovich, credo si chiami così l'attore.


----------



## bmb (24 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Più che padre pioli a me pare John Malkovich, credo si chiami così l'attore.



Spaventosamente identici.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Dicembre 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Più che padre pioli a me pare John Malkovich, credo si chiami così l'attore.



ahah vero, sempre di roba ecclesiastica si parla


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Dicembre 2020)

Ogni tanto torno a leggere le prime pagine di questo thread e sorrido.
Massacrato prima ancora di iniziare, potrebbe finire veramente come padre pio 
Complimenti davvero mister. Se per caso si dovesse vincere qualcosa son sicuro che sarà anche per il buon vecchio cuore rossonero davide astori che avevi come capitano a firenze.


----------



## iceman. (24 Dicembre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ahah vero, sempre di roba ecclesiastica si parla



Eh tra padre pio e the new pope sempre quello è il campo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Dicembre 2020)

a me fa ancora strano che questo si scopra un top allenatore a 55 anni...mah..nel caso meglio per noi

per sicurezza meglio andare giorno per giorno...la stagione è ancora lunghissima


----------



## iceman. (24 Dicembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me fa ancora strano che questo si scopra un top allenatore a 55 anni...mah..nel caso meglio per noi
> 
> per sicurezza meglio andare giorno per giorno...la stagione è ancora lunghissima


Con Gattuso avremmo tipo 15-16 punti.


----------



## Kayl (3 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me fa ancora strano che questo si scopra un top allenatore a 55 anni...mah..nel caso meglio per noi
> 
> per sicurezza meglio andare giorno per giorno...la stagione è ancora lunghissima



Perché non è un top allenatore, semplice. Pioli è, come il 95% degli allenatori (inclusi allenatori ben più noti, vincenti e strapagati), un allenatore che non sa fare più di uno schema di gioco (con rare occasioni in cui ne usa un secondo). Lui da quando ha iniziato a usare il 4-2-3-1 lo ha proposto ovunque, è diventato il suo dogma, anche se la squadra non aveva i giocatori adeguati per sostenerlo.

Nel Milan ha trovato la squadra ideale, soprattutto nei titolari, per proporre il suo schema invece. È stato uno di quei momenti in cui sei al posto giusto al momento giusto, semplice. 6 mesi prima o sei mesi dopo e avrebbe strafallito.


----------



## WeedoMilan (9 Gennaio 2021)

Alla faccia di chi dice che l’allenatore fa poco, io ti amo
Penso a tutti gli scandali recenti e ti amo, anche di più 
Penso a Gianpy, Montella, Inzaghi, Gattuso, Sinisa e ti amo, ancora di più
Non so più che dire


----------



## Kayl (9 Gennaio 2021)

40 punti con due partite in anticipo al giro di boa. Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2021)

ci ha salvato con 21 partite di anticipo. grande mister


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2021)

1 - Da quando allena Pioli, mi piace guardare le partite del Milan, a tratti siamo proprio belli da vedere.
2 - Ha i modi di fare che io associo a quel che era famoso come "Lo stile Milan"


----------



## CrisRs (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pensare che non lo voleva nessuno, quando era da scegliere pioli o spalletti, tutti (me compreso) giù di insulti


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Pensare che non lo voleva nessuno, quando era da scegliere pioli o spalletti, tutti (me compreso) giù di insulti



Beh, erano i dirigenti per primi a preferirgli spalletti , come è emerso ieri.
Quindi non è il caso di arrossire.


----------



## CrisRs (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh, erano i dirigenti per primi a preferirgli spalletti , come è emerso ieri.
> Quindi non è il caso di arrossire.



no ma infatti, ho detto me compreso, era per sottolineare che ha fatto un lavoro straordinario e ci ha sorpreso tutti. era un complimento meritatissimo al nostro allenatore. Che oltre al campo, anche come persona incarna perfettamente il nostro stile. Stile completamente diverso da quello di un Conte per esempio.


----------



## Kayl (19 Gennaio 2021)

38 partite di fila in campionato in cui segnamo. In pratica un campionato intero.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2021)

Penso sia l'unico al mondo che abbia pensato di mettere Meite trequartista.

Il problema è che dopo averlo pensato l'ha pure fatto.

Assenze pesanti, ma partita completamente sbagliata.

Rimettiti in carreggiata Pioli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Gennaio 2021)

Giusto anche criticarlo quando sbaglia, ma non crocifiggiamolo ora.


----------



## Kaw (23 Gennaio 2021)

Ha sbagliato, ma non abbiamo perso per questo


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi penso che avremmo perso male anche con la squadra titolare, poco da dire su pioli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi ha voluto fare il fenomeno. Ne abbiamo pagato le conseguenze. É una di quelle partite perse prima del fischio d'inizio.

Quando ha rimediato ormai il disastro era fatto visto che l'Atalanta er in vantaggio poteva puntare sui contropiede a quel punto, oltre ad un vantaggio mentale dopo un primo tempo dove ci hanno asfaltati. Si poteva recuperarla comunque con un po di fortuna e carattere, ma poi ci ha pensato Kessié con un errore inspiegabile.


Spero che per Pioli sia una lezione: Niente esperimenti. Non fare il genio. Un Meite non é trequartista e non puo ricoprire quel ruolo. 
Un errore simile lo ha gia fatto una volta questa stagione (contro il Lille mi pare) per poi non ripeterlo piu fino ad oggi, percio promette bene.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2021)

Fine della favola, il passo dalle stelle alle stalle è brevissimo.

Non è Guardiola se lo ficcasse in testa.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi ha sbagliato tutto.. però oh dopo record su record positivi.. spero solo che questa sia una parentesi e non il soluto Pioli delle strisce positive per poi, appena la sedia scotta, inizia a non capirci nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2021)

non incide sulle vittorie perchè è grazie a Ibra e agli acquisti di Paolo

non incide sulle sconfitte perchè squadra troppo forte oggi avremmo perso anche con i titolari ecc

praticamente non serve a nulla ne in bene ne in male sto allenatore


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Gennaio 2021)

lo dico da due mesetti, deve svegliarsi e fare il salto di qualità. Trovare alternative tattiche è obbligatori, non possiamo giocare sempre in un modo, ormai ci conoscono. Non possiamo sempre lasciare 2 centrocampisti soli se no veniamo stuprati dalle squadre forti. Meno presunzione ed esperimenti folli, più umiltà. In ogni caso indipendentemente da come finirà il campionato, sono sincero, se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere un allenatore un pò più esperto e bravo non mi dispiacerebbe. Andrei anche contro il mio credo, pure Allegri mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli ieri in palese modalità Giampaolo. Forse le tante vittorie gli hanno fatto credere di essere un fenomeno, ma non lo è. Non può permettersi sperimentazioni senza senso.


----------



## 6milan (24 Gennaio 2021)

non lo critico e nn lo condanno, è facile essere un grande allenatore con i fenomeni. magari ad avere un giocatore come ilicic forte fisicamente e tecnicamente, noi con casti giochiamo sempre con uno in meno, Diaz lo guardi e casca, leao gioca 2 minuti


----------



## Djerry (24 Gennaio 2021)

Primo vero campanello d'allarme a livello tattico, impossibile girarci intorno.

Snaturare un modello ed un pensiero calcistico in quel modo ha lanciato messaggi negativi all'intera squadra ed allo stesso ambiente, che adesso sembra quasi vivere come un'umiliazione il rapporto niente di meno che con l'Atalanta di Freuler, Hateboer, Romero, Djimsiti, De Roon e Pessina.
Ha reso inevitabile perdere contro Gasperini, sancendo di non potere rimarginare la ferita del 5-0.

Speriamo sia l'ultima volta che pensa calcio in piccolo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

È stato preso per centrare il quarto posto, ma quando sei primo le aspettative si alzano inevitabilmente. 

Contro le più forti se la fa nelle mutande però


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Primo vero campanello d'allarme a livello tattico, impossibile girarci intorno.
> 
> Snaturare un modello ed un pensiero calcistico in quel modo ha lanciato messaggi negativi all'intera squadra ed allo stesso ambiente, che adesso sembra quasi vivere come un'umiliazione il rapporto niente di meno che con l'Atalanta di Freuler, Hateboer, Romero, Djimsiti, De Roon e Pessina.
> Ha reso inevitabile perdere contro Gasperini, sancendo di non potere rimarginare la ferita del 5-0.
> ...


Concordo. Pensare di rispondere alla fisicità dell’Atalanta con altra fisicità è stato folle, si sa come giocano. 
Meité tra le linee è stato imbarazzante, se manca Calhanoglu deve giocare Diaz. Resta il rammarico di non essere entrati in campo per provare a vincerla, abbiamo avuto paura per 90 minuti e questo non è accettabile.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Pensare di rispondere alla fisicità dell’Atalanta con altra fisicità è stato folle, si sa come giocano.
> Meité tra le linee è stato imbarazzante, se manca Calhanoglu deve giocare Diaz. Resta il rammarico di non essere entrati in campo per provare a vincerla, abbiamo avuto paura per 90 minuti e questo non è accettabile.



Abbiamo sempre paura contro le più forti. 
Abbiamo 5 scontri diretti nel ritorno, quello contro l'Atalanta neanche lo conto visto che è alla 38ima; non bisogna assolutamente perdere contro l'Inter e il Napoli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abbiamo sempre paura contro le più forti.
> Abbiamo 5 scontri diretti nel ritorno, quello contro l'Atalanta neanche lo conto visto che è alla 38ima; non bisogna assolutamente perdere contro l'Inter e il Napoli.


Abbiamo vinto contro l’Inter e il Napoli, ma abbiamo un timore reverenziale che è retaggio degli ultimi anni fallimentari che abbiamo vissuto. In più abbiamo dei giocatori che stanno acquisendo consapevolezza nei loro mezzi partita dopo partita, ma ci sono squadre come Atalanta e Juve che questa consapevolezza ce l’hanno già. Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che la partita di ieri l’abbiamo persa ancor prima di averla giocata.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto contro l’Inter e il Napoli, ma abbiamo un timore reverenziale che è retaggio degli ultimi anni fallimentari che abbiamo vissuto. In più abbiamo dei giocatori che stanno acquisendo consapevolezza nei loro mezzi partita dopo partita, ma ci sono squadre come Atalanta e Juve che questa consapevolezza ce l’hanno già. Nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che la partita di ieri l’abbiamo persa ancor prima di averla giocata.



Bastava vedere la formazione , Gasperini si sarà messo a ridere quando ha letto Castiglio-Meite' davanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Pensare di rispondere alla fisicità dell’Atalanta con altra fisicità è stato folle, si sa come giocano.
> Meité tra le linee è stato imbarazzante, se manca Calhanoglu deve giocare Diaz. Resta il rammarico di non essere entrati in campo per provare a vincerla, abbiamo avuto paura per 90 minuti e questo non è accettabile.


Infatti poi è entrato Diaz e abbiamo fatto benone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti poi è entrato Diaz e abbiamo fatto benone.



Ingiudicabile. É entrato sul 0-1 con una partita gia su un binario storto, poi 5 minuti dopo il suo ingresso Kessié ha gia commesso il fallo da rigore. A quel punto, sotto 0-2, la partita era palesemente andata. 

L'errore fu partire con Meite avviando la partita su quel binario storto.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2021)

Inizio gia a veder crescere il sentimento contro l' allenatore.

Va che siete tremendi


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inizio gia a veder crescere il sentimento contro l' allenatore.
> 
> Va che siete tremendi




Ma va .

Pioli doveva partire con Diaz allora magicamente L'Atalanta sarebbe stata surclassa, peccato la prossima volta lo metteremo dal inizio.

Se invece devo dare una colpa a Pioli e stata proprio quella di non essersi adeguato abbastanza, di non aver cambiato modulo sin dal inizio.

Sarò ripetitivo ma se con l'Atalanta giochi con 2 centrocampisti, e loro ne hanno 6 c'è poco da capire, la partita 9 volte su 10 l'hai persa.
Sarebbe il caso come il Verona, il Verona eh abbia messo in scacco l'Atalanta, praticamente tatticamente li hanno bruciati.Altro che se c'era questo o quest'altro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Infatti poi è entrato Diaz e abbiamo fatto benone.


Eravamo già sotto di un gol, non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Djerry (24 Gennaio 2021)

Però il tenore dei messaggi è maturo, non è che stiamo chiedendo la testa di Pioli o speriamo in Spalletti 

Il credito di cui gode è enorme, ma non c'è nulla di male nel dire o almeno sospettare che ieri l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso, un po' come quando abusò di Krunic sulla trequarti. La percentuale è schiacciante.
E sono dubbi arrivati da quasi tutti noi tifosi anche nel prepartita, dubbi che poi il campo ha confermato e reso critiche costruttive.

Se poi Meitè è stato preso come vice Hakan, se Diaz è stato definitivamente bocciato perché non può giocare a certi livelli (io mi sentirei malissimo al posto suo) e se Mandzukic è qui per lanciare palla alta e scavalcare il nostro gioco a palla bassa, allora abbiamo sì un problema.

Ma Pioli non è fesso, semplicemente è un uomo con le proprie paure ed ha pensato in piccolo rievocando il 5-0, andando in over-coaching e quindi cercando soluzioni cervellotiche fuori dal proprio spartito.
Ma non è quel tipo di allenatore ed il Milan non è quel tipo di squadra che deve avere il terrore di Djimsiti, Romero, De Roon, Hateboer e Pessina. Ora lo sa anche lui.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però il tenore dei messaggi è maturo, non è che stiamo chiedendo la testa di Pioli o speriamo in Spalletti
> 
> Il credito di cui gode è enorme, ma non c'è nulla di male nel dire o almeno sospettare che ieri l'abbia fatta fuori dal vaso, un po' come quando abusò di Krunic sulla trequarti. La percentuale è schiacciante.
> E sono dubbi arrivati da quasi tutti noi tifosi anche nel prepartita, dubbi che poi il campo ha confermato e reso critiche costruttive.
> ...


Infatti, il viziaccio di farsela addosso quando la posta in palio si alza ce l’ha Pioli. Krunic o Meité trequartisti sono inguardabili, tanto più in una squadra come la nostra dove il trequartista gioca un ruolo di raccordo fondamentale tra centrocampo e attacco. Ieri Pioli non ci ha capito molto, il terrore nei confronti dell’Atalanta gli ha annebbiato il cervello.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inizio gia a veder crescere il sentimento contro l' allenatore.
> 
> Va che siete tremendi


Le partite vanno giocato, non si può adottare un atteggiamento conservativo per il timore di prenderne 5. Che poi che è cambiato? Abbiamo regalato un tempo all’Atalanta e la squadra era timorosa. L’unica trama del primo tempo è stata palla lunga a Ibra, sperando che accadesse qualcosa... non so sperava in un tiro dalla lunga distanza di Meité forse? Meité già è scandaloso centrocampista, figuriamoci trequartista.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Le partite vanno giocato, non si può adottare un atteggiamento conservativo per il timore di prenderne 5. Che poi che è cambiato? Abbiamo regalato un tempo all’Atalanta e la squadra era timorosa. L’unica trama del primo tempo è stata palla lunga a Ibra, sperando che accadesse qualcosa... non so sperava in un tiro dalla lunga distanza di Meité forse? Meité già è scandaloso centrocampista, figuriamoci trequartista.



È calcio, se giocavamo palla lunga a Ibra si vede che non si riusciva a fare altro.
Se ha messo Meitè pazienza, non ha lasciato fuori Rui Costa, ha lasciato fuori Ibrahim 30 kg Diaz.

Magari con Diaz e un gioco spregiudicato ne pigliavamo 6 per come era il "sentiment" ieri sera.

Stiamo tranquilli, allenatore e giocatori sono gli stessi della prima giornata.

Se erano pompati lo vedremo, se sono meritatamente primi lo vedremo.
Non è che funzionano a giorni alterni, è calcio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È calcio, se giocavamo palla lunga a Ibra si vede che non si riusciva a fare altro.
> Se ha messo Meitè pazienza, non ha lasciato fuori Rui Costa, ha lasciato fuori Ibrahim 30 kg Diaz.
> 
> Magari con Diaz e un gioco spregiudicato ne pigliavamo 6 per come era il "sentiment" ieri sera.
> ...


Si può perdere, ma almeno te la giochi. Se neanche te la giochi e usi trequartista Meité o Krunic....
Abbiamo perso anche col Lille, prendendone tre, non ne faccio una tragedia con l’Atalanta, ma mi ha infastidito non essermela neanche giocata per timore reverenziale.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si può perdere, ma almeno te la giochi. Se neanche te la giochi e usi trequartista Meité o Krunic....
> Abbiamo perso anche col Lille, prendendone tre, non ne faccio una tragedia con l’Atalanta, ma mi ha infastidito non essermela neanche giocata per timore reverenziale.



Magari se l' Atalanta fosse stata in serata no, avremmo vinto lo stesso e ora saremmo qui ad incensarlo.

Per me non è che non ce la siamo giocata, semplicemente non ci riuscivamo.

Sai meglio di me che il calcio è materia astrattissima.


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari se l' Atalanta fosse stata in serata no, avremmo vinto lo stesso e ora saremmo qui ad incensarlo.
> 
> Per me non è che non ce la siamo giocata, semplicemente non ci riuscivamo.
> 
> Sai meglio di me che il calcio è materia astrattissima.



Stranamente sono in serata no quando giocando con Juve, Napoli e Inter, contro di noi sempre in formato Barcellona 2008-2009 o 2010-2011.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo dico da due mesetti, deve svegliarsi e fare il salto di qualità. Trovare alternative tattiche è obbligatori, non possiamo giocare sempre in un modo, ormai ci conoscono. Non possiamo sempre lasciare 2 centrocampisti soli se no veniamo stuprati dalle squadre forti. Meno presunzione ed esperimenti folli, più umiltà.* In ogni caso indipendentemente da come finirà il campionato, sono sincero, se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere un allenatore un pò più esperto e bravo non mi dispiacerebbe. *Andrei anche contro il mio credo, pure Allegri mi andrebbe bene.



si lo farei anch'io

nel caso vincesse lo scudetto no perchè oggettivamente sarebbe folle (e sbagliato) ma nel caso anche di piazzamento champions si

lo so che è un pò brutto dirlo ma se ragionassimo da grande squadra..in modo anche freddo e cinico...Pioli avrebbe fatto la prima fase..quella di portarci in champions e normalizzarci al nostro livello...poi per la champions e per salire di livello si dovrebbe salire anche di allenatore

poi eventualmente per vincerla un'altro ancora...per dominarla un altro ancora e per diventare leggenda un'altra ancora...ehm forse mi sono lasciato un po troppo prendere la mano 

scherzi a parte comunque il concetto si è capito

anche perchè poi c'è da considerare un'altra cosa: voi fareste davvero la champions con Pioli? perchè per ora a livello internazionale (europa league fino ad ora) abbiamo visto un milan moolto diverso da quello in campionato eh...in senso peggiore ovviamente


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stranamente sono in serata no quando giocando con Juve, Napoli e Inter, contro di noi sempre in formato Barcellona 2008-2009 o 2010-2011.



Davvero.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Gennaio 2021)

ma io sinceramente faccio fatica a capire diversi messaggi, improvvisamente pioli è diventato intoccabile ed è un genio della panchina. Non era un fenomeno prima, quando facevamo molto bene ( l'ho detto già ai tempi, per quelli che magari possano pensare che mi faccio influenzare dalla singola partita) e non è improvvisamente diventato un idiota ora. Semplicemente, parlo per me, se ci fosse la possibilità di poter fare un salto di qualità anche in panchina, per l'anno prossimo, beh sinceramente lo farei, perché a mio avviso pioli più di così non può fare, ha già fatto tanto e sono contento, ma credo che il suo livello top l'abbia raggiunto con noi. Poi chiaro che se vince lo scudetto sarebbe molto più complicato cambiarlo, ma io lo farei a prescindere perché mi piacerebbe vedere un allenatore di un certo livello, adesso che questa rosa ha un senso, e la dirigenza sembra competente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Gennaio 2021)

Esonero subito, non si può chiudere il girone di andata con soltanto 2 punti di vantaggio sulla prima in classifica.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma io sinceramente faccio fatica a capire diversi messaggi, improvvisamente pioli è diventato intoccabile ed è un genio della panchina. Non era un fenomeno prima, quando facevamo molto bene ( l'ho detto già ai tempi, per quelli che magari possano pensare che mi faccio influenzare dalla singola partita) e non è improvvisamente diventato un idiota ora. Semplicemente, parlo per me, se ci fosse la possibilità di poter fare un salto di qualità anche in panchina, per l'anno prossimo, beh sinceramente lo farei, perché a mio avviso pioli più di così non può fare, ha già fatto tanto e sono contento, ma credo che il suo livello top l'abbia raggiunto con noi. Poi chiaro che se vince lo scudetto sarebbe molto più complicato cambiarlo, ma io lo farei a prescindere perché mi piacerebbe vedere un allenatore di un certo livello, adesso che questa rosa ha un senso, e la dirigenza sembra competente.



anche io vorrei Guardiola però viene solo se gli dai 20 milioni all'anno e gli rifai la squadra per metà


----------



## __king george__ (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche io vorrei Guardiola però viene solo se gli dai 20 milioni all'anno e gli rifai la squadra per metà



a mio personale parere: ci sono 3 allenatori attualmente liberi (Spalletti,Allegri,Sarri) e tutti e 3 superiori a Pioli e piu adatti per un'eventuale champions (che a regola disputeremo)


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2021)

Perché illudersi?non lo cambieranno mai a meno di un tracollo totale.


----------



## James45 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché illudersi?non lo cambieranno mai a meno di un tracollo totale.



A leggere certi commenti mi verrebbe da scrivere: "E allora sperate in un tracollo totale".

Mah... io invece spero in qualcosa che soltanto 6 mesi fa era un fantasy, altro che il Trono di Spade.


----------



## -Lionard- (26 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a mio personale parere: ci sono 3 allenatori attualmente liberi (Spalletti,Allegri,Sarri) e tutti e 3 superiori a Pioli e piu adatti per un'eventuale champions (che a regola disputeremo)


Sarri fino 55 anni non aveva mai allenato in A, altro che Europa, dopo una gloriosa e memorabile carriera spesa ad Avellino, Sorrento, Grosseto, Alessandria e Empoli e non possiamo concedere questa opportunità al 55enne Pioli che al contrario di Sarri almeno fino a questo momento ha allenato Parma, Lazio, Fiorentina ed Inter? 

Spalletti lo prendiamo per la sua capacità di preparare i big match, come ha dimostrato contro il PSV (non proprio il Real) a San Siro due anni fa mettendo in scena un orrendo catenaccio nella speranza di buone notizie dagli altri campi? O per le 7 pere incassate dallo United con la Roma? Lo Spalletti che ci ha detto di no pur di continuare a polemizzare con l'Inter? Lo Spalletti che ha devastato gli ambienti di Roma e Inter? 

Allegri nulla da dire, bravo allenatore ma ha una filosofia di gioco agli antipodi di quella che stiamo sviluppando attualmente e significherebbe ripartire da zero. Poi sono sicuro che alla prima uscita europea in cui Max, saggiamente, giocasse più coperto contro la big Europea di turno si inizierebbe a dire "Eeeeeeeh ma dobbiamo prendere un topppppp.....ci vuole Guardiolaaaaahhhh"

Lo stesso Guardiola credo durerebbe poco tra i tifosi del Milan perchè al primo Theo Hernandez mezz'ala sinistra a centrocampo o alla prima difesa a 3 si chiederebbe la sua testa o scatterebbero i paragoni con Giampaolo o i soprannomi tipo "Peppo Pig".


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sarri fino 55 anni non aveva mai allenato in A, altro che Europa, dopo una gloriosa e memorabile carriera spesa ad Avellino, Sorrento, Grosseto, Alessandria e Empoli e non possiamo concedere questa opportunità al 55enne Pioli che al contrario di Sarri almeno fino a questo momento ha allenato Parma, Lazio, Fiorentina ed Inter?
> 
> Spalletti lo prendiamo per la sua capacità di preparare i big match, come ha dimostrato contro il PSV (non proprio il Real) a San Siro due anni fa mettendo in scena un orrendo catenaccio nella speranza di buone notizie dagli altri campi? O per le 7 pere incassate dallo United con la Roma? Lo Spalletti che ci ha detto di no pur di continuare a polemizzare con l'Inter? Lo Spalletti che ha devastato gli ambienti di Roma e Inter?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Neanche quotato che si ricominciasse a chiedere un nuovo allenatore dopo una sconfitta. Certi tifosi sono davvero " incalliti" in questo gioco...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Gennaio 2021)

Siete tremendi. Tre partite di campionato perse in un anno e state sollevando un polverone tirando fuori nomi (Spalletti, Sarri) totalmente a caso. Non è un videogioco, dove prendi il giocatore con le statistiche migliori e sei più forte. Ci sono equilibri da preservare, giocatori adatti ad un certo calcio e altri che lo sono meno. Abbiamo fatto QUARANTATRE punti nel girone d'andata, QUARANTUNO nel girone di ritorno del campionato 19/20. Questa stagione abbiamo giocato senza Ibra la metà delle partite e abbiamo sfatato tabù e infranto record di squadra che resistevano da non so quanto.

Siamo campioni d'inverno dopo 10 anni, vi ricordate cosa abbiamo passato? Stefano Pioli adesso è l'ultima persona (forse soltanto dopo Ibra) che merita di essere messa in discussione. Ha sbagliato a mettere Meite, d'accordo, ma quante partite abbiamo vinto grazie alle sue intuizioni? Suvvia.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Siete tremendi. Tre partite perse di campionato perse in un anno e state sollevando un polverone tirando fuori nomi (Spalletti, Sarri) totalmente a caso. Non è un videogioco, dove prendi il giocatore con le statistiche migliori e sei più forte. Ci sono equilibri da preservare, giocatori adatti ad un certo calcio e altri che lo sono meno. Abbiamo fatto QUARANTATRE punti nel girone d'andata, QUARANTUNO nel girone di ritorno del campionato 19/20. Questa stagione abbiamo giocato senza Ibra la metà delle partite e abbiamo sfatato tabù e infranto record di squadra che resistevano da non so quanto.
> 
> Siamo campioni d'inverno dopo 10 anni, vi ricordate cosa abbiamo passato? Stefano Pioli adesso è l'ultima persona (forse soltanto dopo Ibra) che merita di essere messa in discussione. Ha sbagliato a mettere Meite, d'accordo, ma quante partite abbiamo vinto grazie alle sue intuizioni? Suvvia.


Concordo.

Comunque sembra che questa partita si sia perso solo perché abbia fatto giocare Meité, è molto riduttivo e fuorviante.

Un dominio del genere da parte di una squadra non può essere spiegata solo dal fatto che si abbia sbagliato un giocatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

per me è il nostro uomo migliore di quest'anno. fino all'altro ieri assolutamente perfetto.
qualsiasi cosa in più del 5o posto per me sarà un successo in termini di risultati.
in termini di valorizzazione ha riesumato cadaveri (kjaer, ibra, rebic) o fatto diventare giocatori delle ballerine (calabria, turca, kessie). io un po' di meriti glieli do.
abbiam visto giocar bene dopo quanti anni? 7? 8? 
va d'accordissimo con i dirigenti...

per me va assolutamente tenuto a prescindere.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me è il nostro uomo migliore di quest'anno. fino all'altro ieri assolutamente perfetto.
> qualsiasi cosa in più del 5o posto per me sarà un successo in termini di risultati.
> in termini di valorizzazione ha riesumato cadaveri (kjaer, ibra, rebic) o fatto diventare giocatori delle ballerine (calabria, turca, kessie). io un po' di meriti glieli do.
> abbiam visto giocar bene dopo quanti anni? 7? 8?
> ...



Assolutamente d'accordo. Anzi, perchè lo difendi?

Direi che Pioli non sia minimamente in discussione, almeno spero.

C'è chi lo vorrebbe mandare via?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Anzi, perchè lo difendi?
> 
> Direi che Pioli non sia minimamente in discussione, almeno spero.
> 
> C'è chi lo vorrebbe mandare via?



ahahaha be se perdono stasera amgari anche ai rigori qualcuno lo sentiremo, preparati.


----------



## -Lionard- (26 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me è il nostro uomo migliore di quest'anno. fino all'altro ieri assolutamente perfetto.
> qualsiasi cosa in più del 5o posto per me sarà un successo in termini di risultati.
> in termini di valorizzazione ha riesumato cadaveri (kjaer, ibra, rebic) o fatto diventare giocatori delle ballerine (calabria, turca, kessie). io un po' di meriti glieli do.
> abbiam visto giocar bene dopo quanti anni? 7? 8?
> ...


Concordo completamente. E sicuramente qualora l'Inter dovesse vincere stasera ci sarà da divertirsi su questo topic.

Se non amassi troppo questi colori mi augurerei quasi di vedere il mitologico Spalletti sulla nostra panchina a partire da mercoledì. Sarebbe tutto da gustare il rapporto tra lui ed Ibra che sono certo sarebbe sereno ed all'insegna del confronto, per non parlare della proficua relazione che instaurerebbe subito con la proprietà.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Concordo completamente. E sicuramente qualora l'Inter dovesse vincere stasera ci sarà da divertirsi su questo topic.
> 
> Se non amassi troppo questi colori mi augurerei quasi di vedere il mitologico Spalletti sulla nostra panchina a partire da mercoledì. Sarebbe tutto da gustare il rapporto tra lui ed Ibra che sono certo sarebbe sereno ed all'insegna del confronto, per non parlare della proficua relazione che instaurerebbe subito con la proprietà.



eh vedi in realtà anche se lo hai detto come "attacco" hai toccato un tasto particolare

perchè ad esempio anche sul fatto di Ibra ci sarebbe da fare un discorso particolare: la sensazione è che spesso decida lui se gioca se non gioca quanto gioca se esce ecc e che Pioli abbia una sorta di sudditanza psicologica..(ricordiamo tempo fa dopo che lo sostituì che lo sfanculò in diretta)

al di la che Ibra è Ibra a me ste cose non convincono molto...e di certo gente come Spalletti o Sarri almeno da questo punto di vista si comporterebbero in modo diverso

(basti pensare a Sarri che leva con nochalance cr7 con Cristiano che poi deve addirittura chiedergli scusa con tanto di cena se ricordo bene.....Spalletti inutile ricordare le varie storie lo conosciamo tutti)

qualcuno potrebbe parlare di "mancanza di buonsenso" ma in realtà non credo che si comportassero in un certo modo per tafazzismo...anzi forse hanno raggiunto i loro vari obiettivi proprio perchè in quel momento serviva agire con polso...e serviva metter4e fuori rosa Totti e Icardi e mettere in riga Ronaldo..

attenzione però: la prima cosa è sempre la qualità eh..perchè il sergente di ferro fine a se stesso tipo Gattuso non serve a nulla...


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh vedi in realtà anche se lo hai detto come "attacco" hai toccato un tasto particolare
> 
> perchè ad esempio anche sul fatto di Ibra ci sarebbe da fare un discorso particolare: la sensazione è che spesso decida lui se gioca se non gioca quanto gioca se esce ecc e che Pioli abbia una sorta di sudditanza psicologica..(ricordiamo tempo fa dopo che lo sostituì che lo sfanculò in diretta)
> 
> ...



qualità = risultati

se la squadra fa 85 punti in due mezzi campionati, quando nessuno ancora ci dà credito, perchè nessuno crede ancora nella qualità dei singoli e della rosa, di chi è il merito?

Vuol dire minimo che in questo momento, con questa situazione societaria e con questo tipo di giocatori, l'idea di cambiare Pioli non ci deve passare neppure lontanamente dalla testa.

SE e QUANDO diventeremo un'altra squadra ci penseremo, ma sarà allora (o nel mentre), che dovremo giudicare se Pioli sarà in grado di adattarsi ad un altro tipo di livello.


----------



## -Lionard- (26 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh vedi in realtà anche se lo hai detto come "attacco" hai toccato un tasto particolare
> 
> perchè ad esempio anche sul fatto di Ibra ci sarebbe da fare un discorso particolare: la sensazione è che spesso decida lui se gioca se non gioca quanto gioca se esce ecc e che Pioli abbia una sorta di sudditanza psicologica..(ricordiamo tempo fa dopo che lo sostituì che lo sfanculò in diretta)
> 
> ...


Con Spalletti, Ibra o non sarebbe arrivato o se ne sarebbe andato dopo 6 mesi perchè al primo vaffa dopo un cambio sbagliato Spalletti avrebbe tirato fuori una delle sue sterili polemiche e tutto sarebbe andato in malora. Sinceramente dubito che in pieno Covid saremmo stati in grado di trovare un attaccante da 12 gol in 11 partite e capace di segnare doppiette a Roma, Napoli e Inter. Quindi valuta tu se ci avrebbe avvantaggiato. Casomai Pioli è stato intelligente ad ingoiare il rospo ed a mettere gli interessi della squadra sopra il suo risentimento, cosa che un egocentrico come Spalletti non farebbe mai nella vita.

Le questioni Totti e Icardi sono state gestite in maniera vergognosa da Spallett. Totti era già ai margini ed umiliarlo pubblicamente non ha fatto altro che esacerbare gli animi in una piazza altamente umorale. 
Icardi invece era una questione interna tra club e giocatore che lui ha portato in pubblica piazza così come le frecciatine continue rivolte alla proprietà per il mercato. Sta di fatto che senza i miracoli di Handanovic in Inter-Empoli Spalletti sarebbe finito quinto dietro il Milan di Piatek e Paquetà e l'Atalanta quando grazie al buon Icardi fino a gennaio era persino attaccato al treno scudetto. Valuta anche in questo caso se la politica oltranzista abbia pagato.

Sarri non si è imposto per nulla con CR7, non scherziamo. E' stato riportato che andò a trovarlo in vacanza e gli chiese di giocare prima punta per sentirsi rispondere "No grazie". E lo stesso hanno fatto la maggior parte dei senatori juventini che infatti hanno contribuito in maniera decisiva al suo esonero. Ti consiglio di rileggere le parole di Pjanic dopo la partita con il Lione per farti un'idea di quanta presa avesse Sarri sui giocatori che allenava. Il fatto di non adattarsi ad un ambiente di lavoro nuovo, anche nelle piccole cose come l'abbigliamento, non è segno di carattere ma al massimo di assenza di duttilità. 

Pioli ha creato un gruppo e grazie a questa coesione la squadra ha saputo andare oltre i propri limiti anche in piena emergenza. L'essere persone perbene non significa essere senza carattere. E io non voglio fare l'apologia di Pioli ma, perdonami, trovo davvero assurda l'ingratitudine di questo sport.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2021)

Prima partita tatticamente sbagliata e già massacrato, come se non fossimo primi, come se non avesse valorizzato giocatori che fino ad un anno fa erano al decimo posto in classifica, come se non avesse lanciato giocatori come Kalulu, Leao, Saele (importantissimo tatticamente, infatti da quando non gioca si sente la mancanza sulla fascia destra). Forse a qualcuno non va più bene la qualificazione in CL e vuole lo Scudetto altrimenti sarà fallimento e da cacciare. La società vuole la qualificazione in CL. Ma forse è meglio tornare al catenaccio di Gattuso o al Maestro Giampaolo, così magari chi lo vuole cacciato oggi potrà rivedere il Milan che è stato dal dopo 2012-13 ultima volta che ci siamo qualificati in CL come terzi classificati, l'anno dell'addio di Nesta, Gattuso, Seedorf, Van Bommel, Zambrotta, Inzaghi ecc ecc... così poi quando torna uno che ci fa lottare per qualche mese se lo faranno piacere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2021)

Dispiace ma ci sta affossando. Nelle ultime partite non ci sta capendo nulla. Prima l'invezione Meite trequartista ora l'ossessione di presentarsi in Coppa Italia con quasi tutti titolari. Cosi l'eliminazione pesa a livello fisico e psicologico. Complimenti!

La scelta di mettere praticamente tutti titolari, anche quelli che praticamente non erano piu in piedi é un vero e propio scempio. L'infortunio di Kjaer sa tanto del infortunio di Thiago Silva in Coppa Italia che ci costo un scudetto.


Non abbiamo una squadra per 3 competizioni. Si sa e si vede. Basta guarda quanti infortuni muscolari abbiamo in squadra. Giocatori come Ibra e Kjaer non devono giocare nell competizioni come Euro League e Coppa Italia. La Euro League un senso in vista Marketing / Ranking UEFA lo puo avera, la Coppa Italia invece vale ZERO


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Un disastro totale.
Incapace di leggere le partite alla prima difficoltà. 
Il rosso a Ibra era ultra telefonato. 
E lasciamo perdere come abbiamo perso Kjaer in altra partita inutile. 
Il derby di campionato sarà ben peggio di questo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

Ho paura che stia per iniziare la parabola discendente di Pioli.


----------



## iceman. (26 Gennaio 2021)

non fosse per Ibra sarebbe 7/8vo.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho paura che stia per iniziare la parabola discendente di Pioli.



3 sconfitte i 20 giorni...se non è iniziata ci manca poco

in campionato adesso abbiamo 3 partite abbordabilissime...speriamo di riprenderci


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un disastro totale.
> Incapace di leggere le partite alla prima difficoltà.
> Il rosso a Ibra era ultra telefonato.
> E lasciamo perdere come abbiamo perso Kjaer in altra partita inutile.
> Il derby di campionato sarà ben peggio di questo.


Se Ibra non fa l idiota e non gli regaliamo un rigore non segnano mai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2021)

Da un po' di partite non ne becca mezza.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2021)

Io sono quasi contento di essermi liberato della coppa Italia. Però stasera l'ha persa lui non togliendo Ibra alla fine del primo tempo.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2021)

Senza considerare la reiterazione nel far giocare gente soggetta a infortuni (Kjaer) o quasi cotta e di conseguenza a rischio infortuni (Kessie).


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Se Ibra non fa l idiota e non gli regaliamo un rigore non segnano mai



Che Ibra stava facendo l'idiota lo si era capito a fine primo tempo. Chiunque qui dentro lo aveva capito. Anche io e te. Per il resto meritavamo di prenderne 4 o 5. Ma i resti li prenderemo in campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> non fosse per Ibra sarebbe 7/8vo.



Beh l’Inter sebza lukaku in lega pro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2021)

Kjaer anche una volta infortunato in una partita di Coppa, e Ibra andava assolutamente tolto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> non fosse per Ibra sarebbe 7/8vo.



Concordo. Troppo meriti a Pioli in generale fino ad ora, senza Ibra la squadra non svoltava proprio di mentalità, pensavo potesse svoltare pure Pioli grazie a Zlatan, ma per ora non sembra così


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che Ibra stava facendo l'idiota lo si era capito a fine primo tempo. Chiunque qui dentro lo aveva capito. Anche io e te. Per il resto meritavamo di prenderne 4 o 5. Ma i resti li prenderemo in campionato.



Sisi, loro sono una squadrone inenarrabile e noi ci abbiamo fatto i punti per la salvezza. Suvvia, ci sta affrontare momenti di difficoltà. Ma che credevate? Di fare una cavalcata trionfante con la squadra a disposizione?


----------



## markjordan (26 Gennaio 2021)

si puo' sbagliare
peggio l'errore di sabato , quelli di oggi penso che possano trasformarsi in bene


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che Ibra stava facendo l'idiota lo si era capito a fine primo tempo. Chiunque qui dentro lo aveva capito. Anche io e te. Per il resto meritavamo di prenderne 4 o 5. Ma i resti li prenderemo in campionato.



Fin quando siamo rimasti in dieci abbiamo fatto la nostra partita. Poi abbiamo subito.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Gennaio 2021)

Andate a dare la colpa a Ibra, non a Pioli che lo stava per cambiare. Glielo avrà detto pure negli spogliatoi, 10 minuti e poi ti cambio. Queste cose Ibra e Pioli se le dicono. È stato scemo Ibra a fare quel fallo. Non facciamo gli isterici.
Abbiamo fatto 43 punti nel girone di andata (anche senza Ibra), se volete tanto criticarlo fatelo quando saremo fuori dalla champions o quando perderemo punti nelle prossime di campionato. Non per queste scemenze commesse dai giocatori in campo


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2021)

non so se sia colpa sua o della società la stupida insistenza nel mettere ibra a kjaer.

per il resto non ha colpe.


----------



## Zenos (27 Gennaio 2021)

Il calcio è uno sport davvero semplice.
Fine primo tempo,Valeri ti ha ammonito Ibra,bene lo togli perché al 99% tirerà fuori un'altro cartellino.
Fai riposare il nostro fuoriclasse quarantenne,eviti di perderlo nella prossima partita,inserisci Leao al centro e ti affidi alle ripartenze.
Invece no lui lo tiene dentro, perde Zlatan,partita e semifinale.
Dopo Meite sulla trequarti un altro capolavoro.


----------



## wildfrank (27 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io sono quasi contento di essermi liberato della coppa Italia. Però stasera l'ha persa lui non togliendo Ibra alla fine del primo tempo.



Io temo che la personalità di Ibra sia troppo per Pioli, in pratica comanda lo svedese a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Oddio sul fatto che un giocatore di 40 anni super vincente si faccia prendere due ammonizioni come quelle di ieri sera sia colpa di Pioli va be'... l'obiettività quando si parla di Ibra proprio è impossibile.

Cioè deve essere Pioli a toglierlo dal campo e non lui ad evitare falli stupidi?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Gennaio 2021)

Ve lo ricordate vero che abbiamo giocato senza Ibra metà campionato e siamo primi, vero? Assurdo come Pioli sia diventato un pollo/incompetente per due sconfitte (tra l'altro ieri con due gol su calci da fermo).


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo dico da due mesetti, deve svegliarsi e fare il salto di qualità. Trovare alternative tattiche è obbligatori, non possiamo giocare sempre in un modo, ormai ci conoscono. Non possiamo sempre lasciare 2 centrocampisti soli se no veniamo stuprati dalle squadre forti. Meno presunzione ed esperimenti folli, più umiltà. In ogni caso indipendentemente da come finirà il campionato, sono sincero, se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere un allenatore un pò più esperto e bravo non mi dispiacerebbe. Andrei anche contro il mio credo, pure Allegri mi andrebbe bene.



tempo al tempo e purtroppo temo che molti che hanno criticato una semplice constatazione, mi daranno ragione (as usual sempre in ritardo). 

Il problema di Pioli si sta ormai palesando, sono tanti i piccoli (grandi? ) errori che fa sistematicamente ogni partita, che per fortuna sono stati mascherati fino a Benevento. 
1) Non cambia mai atteggiamento tattico, questo è l'aspetto più preoccupante. Come diamine si può pensare di giocare ogni 2/3 giorni sempre col 4 2 3 1 che richiede intensità, sforzi fisici importanti. E' follia. In campionato e con tutti i titolari ok, ma per il resto no!! 
Anche questa volta siamo stati stuprati per il solito motivo, 2 uomini soli a centrocampo che non sapevano più che pesci pigliare giustamente. Ma dico ma non se ne accorge? un conto è giocare con Bennacer-Kessie e calhanoglu, che ti permettono sia il pressing alto,copertura e uscita palla pulita ed efficace, un conto è farlo con meitè tonali o krunic, diaz e compagnia; poi in 10 ha ancora meno senso. Il cambio Leao-Krunic è da galera immediata per non parlare di questa ostinazione di far giocare Rebic punta e non leao. Sono tanti piccoli (o grandi) errori che a lungo andare ti rovinano una stagione. Il senso di mettere Krunic sulla fascia al posto di Leao, piuttosto che a centrocampo ad aiutare Kessie e meitè, qual è stato? perché non giocare con un semplice 4 3 2 o 4 4 1? La sensazione è che per lui si debba giocare sempre con il 4 2 3 1, sia se si sta bene sia se si è fuori condizione o se non si hanno i giocatori giusti, o anche in 10. Grave.

2) il senso del turnover. Non ha proprio idea di come fare il turnover. Facile mettere la formazione quando sei praticamente obbligato per infortuni e covid, diverso invece il discorso se hai tutti o quasi a disposizione. Ecco che infatti sbaglia. Il senso di prendere Tomori qual è esattamente? se poi schieri e fai infortunare Kjaer in coppa italia? allora non prendevamo Tomori se poi doveva giocare solo in emergenza. Grave non far rifiatare Kessie che è abbastanza cotto. 
Su Ibra il discorso è più semplice del previsto. Doveva tirarlo fuori a prescindere! non era il giallo il solo problema, ma il fatto che per noi è molto ma molto più importante il campionato. 45 minuti bastavano ed avanzavano. Si perdeva? amen. Si è perso lo stesso e in più con tutto quel casino lasciandoci in 10, sprecando più energie, e facendo infortunare Diaz e Kjaer. Inconcepibile la gestione dei cambi.


Per il resto, piccola considerazione. L'atalanta ha giocato in 10 contro la lazio, ha vinto, ha segnato addirittura 1 gol e un altro ne poteva fare su rigore; ma soprattutto si è difesa benissimo, a dimostrazione che se si è in 10 non è obbligatorio perdere e non superare la metà campo avversaria così come abbiamo fatto purtroppo noi.


----------



## Albijol (28 Gennaio 2021)

Nelle ultime due partite ha sbagliato lo sbagliabile, spero si renda conto che non è un fenomeno (come adesso evidentemente si crede) e che se si mette a fare il maestro finisce come e peggio di Giampy


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2021)

Non ci sta capendo più nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tempo al tempo e purtroppo temo che molti che hanno criticato una semplice constatazione, mi daranno ragione (as usual sempre in ritardo).
> 
> Il problema di Pioli si sta ormai palesando, sono tanti i piccoli (grandi? ) errori che fa sistematicamente ogni partita, che per fortuna sono stati mascherati fino a Benevento.
> 1) Non cambia mai atteggiamento tattico, questo è l'aspetto più preoccupante. Come diamine si può pensare di giocare ogni 2/3 giorni sempre col 4 2 3 1 che richiede intensità, sforzi fisici importanti. E' follia. In campionato e con tutti i titolari ok, ma per il resto no!!
> ...



quindi tu cambieresti modulo creando un casino immane?

sull'impiegare kjaer, kessie e ibra non so di chi siano le responsabilità. ma sono gravi.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi tu cambieresti modulo creando un casino immane?
> 
> sull'impiegare kjaer, kessie e ibra non so di chi siano le responsabilità. ma sono gravi.


Non è detto che cambiando modo di giocare si possono creare casini,anzi.

Ci siamo involuti, ma più che involuti direi che hanno capito il nostro modo di giocare, e soprattutto i nostri punti deboli.

Si può e si deve cambiare atteggiamento tattico anche nel corso della stessa partita, altrimenti diventiamo piatti è prevedibile, cosa che nelle ultime uscite si è visto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che cambiando modo di giocare si possono creare casini,anzi.
> 
> Ci siamo involuti, ma più che involuti direi che hanno capito il nostro modo di giocare, e soprattutto i nostri punti deboli.
> 
> Si può e si deve cambiare atteggiamento tattico anche nel corso della stessa partita, altrimenti diventiamo piatti è prevedibile, cosa che nelle ultime uscite si è visto.



quindi come giocheresti?

durante la partita ci può anche stare, in caso di bisogno, e si fa.
ma come base io non cambierei, almeno finchè non è dimostrato che anche al completo non funziona più il modulo.

ma tutti questi problemi, io, finora non li ho visti.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi come giocheresti?
> 
> durante la partita ci può anche stare, in caso di bisogno, e si fa.
> ma come base io non cambierei, almeno finchè non è dimostrato che anche al completo non funziona più il modulo.
> ...


Dipende sempre dalle circostanze, Hernandez per esempio parte troppo lontano dal area avversaria.

Meité se quello visto fin ora non deve giocare, Calabria a cc mi ha fatto un ottima soluzione ,lo si può sostituire con Dalot.

Comunque dobbiamo avanzare il nostro baricentro, il nostro recupero palla deve avvenire 20/30 metri più avanti.

Se nelle ultime partite non abbiamo più praticamente tirato in porta, il motivo e abbastanza serio.

Noi non possiamo aspettare quando sono tutti disponibili, i punti servono adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre dalle circostanze, Hernandez per esempio parte troppo lontano dal area avversaria.
> 
> Meité se quello visto fin ora non deve giocare, Calabria a cc mi ha fatto un ottima soluzione ,lo si può sostituire con Dalot.
> 
> ...



i punti devono arrivare con le piccole, mentre con le grandi e mezza squadra fuori te lo dico sinceramente per me non c'è niente da fare.
non si possono fare i miracoli.
coi ladri abbiam fatto un bel 1o tempo in piena emergenza, poi siamo crollati.
atalanta male male. l'unica.
con l'inter fino all'espulsione eravamo in partita, nonostante diaz e meite.

a volte bisogna riconoscere che gli altri sono più forti. se noi vinciamo quelle dove siamo più forti l'obiettivo lo centriamo, senza bisogno di cambi di modulo per me.

il bologna è messo male. vediamo cosa riusciamo a mettere insieme noi. ne abbiam fuori tanti e pesanti.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi tu cambieresti modulo creando un casino immane?
> 
> sull'impiegare kjaer, kessie e ibra non so di chi siano le responsabilità. ma sono gravi.



quindi tutte le squadre del mondo che giocano in diversi modi (che poi non ti fossilizzare sul numero, sul modulo ma sull'atteggiamento tattico) sono tutte nei casini? 
Quindi non abbiamo 11 giocatori e utilizziamo sempre il 4 2 3 1 per non creare casini? suppongo ti sia accorto da solo del no sense della risposta.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i punti devono arrivare con le piccole, mentre con le grandi e mezza squadra fuori te lo dico sinceramente per me non c'è niente da fare.
> non si possono fare i miracoli.
> coi ladri abbiam fatto un bel 1o tempo in piena emergenza, poi siamo crollati.
> atalanta male male. l'unica.
> ...



il cambio modulo non è una roba fantascientifica, per come la stai descrivendo. Semplicemente fino a quando non si ha una condizione decente e soprattutto tutti i titolari si potrebbe pure evitare di schierare sempre 2 soli giocatori a centrocampo che vengono sempre messi in difficoltà. Si potrebbe evitare di mettere che so, un meite trequartista se non si hanno alternative. Il calcio non è così complicato come sembra trasparire dal tuo commento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi tutte le squadre del mondo che giocano in diversi modi (che poi non ti fossilizzare sul numero, sul modulo ma sull'atteggiamento tattico) sono tutte nei casini?
> Quindi non abbiamo 11 giocatori e utilizziamo sempre il 4 2 3 1 per non creare casini? suppongo ti sia accorto da solo del no sense della risposta.



tu hai parlato di modulo. l'atteggiamento lo ha cambiato anche con l'atalanta con meite per dire. per me stai dicendo cose senza senso. comunque è lo stesso io nel nostro caso non farei variazioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu hai parlato di modulo. l'atteggiamento lo ha cambiato anche con l'atalanta con meite per dire. per me stai dicendo cose senza senso. comunque è
> 
> lo stesso io nel nostro caso non farei variazioni.



Tra l'altro per come giochiamo noi non c'è differenza tra 4231 e 433 perchè interpretiamo i ruoli in modo fluido.

Il problema è quando metti in campo giocatori come Meite, che sanno a malapena dove si trovano, figuriamoci se possono interpretare un modulo senza posizioni fisse come il nostro.

Il vero punto fisso del nostro modulo è il trequartista che accorcia sul portatore di palla centrale dell'avversario, mossa che "invento" diciamo tanti anni fa Spalletti con Perrotta alla Roma e che oggi, come noi, diverse squadre scelgono di fare (Nainggolan sempre a Roma con Spalletti, Traore nel Sassuolo di De Zerbi, Pessina oggi nell'Atalanta). Se passassimo ad un 433 piu rigido perderesti quell'uomo avanzato e sarebbe una delle due mezzali a dover accorciare sempre centrale, costringendo a percorrere una distanza maggiore soprattutto se poi la stessa mezzala in fase offensiva si allarga per triangolare con gli esterni.

Abbiamo giocato per anni col 433 e ne conosciamo bene pregi e difetti. Il nostro modulo attuale, almeno in fase offensiva, ci permette di accorciare molto meglio e pressare piu efficacemente, quindi concordo con te va tenuto a prescindere.

Poi in fase offensiva i ruoli li interpretiamo in modo fluido, spesso anarchico, quindi cambia poco.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il cambio modulo non è una roba fantascientifica, per come la stai descrivendo. Semplicemente fino a quando non si ha una condizione decente e soprattutto tutti i titolari si potrebbe pure evitare di schierare sempre 2 soli giocatori a centrocampo che vengono sempre messi in difficoltà. Si potrebbe evitare di mettere che so, un meite trequartista se non si hanno alternative. Il calcio non è così complicato come sembra trasparire dal tuo commento.



Lo facciamo spesso a gara in corso quello che dici però lo facciamo solo in fase di non possesso e sulle transizioni.
Se ci fai caso in fase di non possesso quando giochiamo contro squadre che hanno superiorità numerica in mezzo al campo saele stringe e funge da mezz'ala.
Un altro molto bravo a fare questo movimento è hauge.
Samu invece già è molto limitato perchè il suo sinistro lo porta a toccare palla come piace a lui e occupare le zone di campo che piacciono a lui affinchè possa sempre coprire palla: tradotto, perde solo tempi di gioco.
La sua copertura di palla infatta lo porta quasi sempre a scaricare. Un disastro.

Bagaglio tecnico e fazzoletto di campo vanno sempre a braccetto.

Non utilizziamo invece il 4-3-3 stabilmente perchè i nostri mediani ormai interpretano bene questo modulo e non è il caso di cambiarlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2021)

A oggi negli allenamenti servirebbero dei tiri in porta non è possibile sbagliare così tanto


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2021)

Basta con sti cambi da filosofo di sta cippa, stavamo per buttare due punti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Gennaio 2021)

Ultimamente sta sbagliando tutto. Mi dispiace ma é cosi. Anche oggi ha fatto solo danni con i suoi cambi,

Ibrahimovic palesemente non in condizione tenuto in campo per 90 minuti.
Mandzukic che subentra a Leao invece che ad Ibra. In attacco ci siamo presentati con un 39-enne fermo ed un 34-enne sulla fascia sinistra.
Krunic messo a fare il trequartista. Un errore che ormai ha ripetuto troppe volte, nonostante un risultate che rimane sempre lo stesso. La lezione della partita fallimentare con Meite a quanto pare non li é servito da lezione.

Con questi cambi ha totalmente distrutto il nostro gioco. Ha tolto velocita e qualita. Krunic trequartista e come giocare in 10. Poi un ultra-trentenne sulla fascia sinistra, un quasi 40-enne al centro e un Saele cotto a destra contemporaneamente é da ritiro del patentino.


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2021)

Ma la smetti di sabotarci con decisioni ridicole? Orco cane, ma come fai a mettere quel cesso di Krunic e togliere Leao per mettere Manzo a sinistra uccidendo qualsiasi tentativo di fase offensiva???

Tira fuori gli attributi e comincia a sostituire anche Ibra e dire che è Kessie il rigorista, altrimenti torna ad allenare la Florentia Viola.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia oggi veramente una cosa incredibile, quasi ci è costato 2 punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Temo proprio che sarà ricordato come l'allenatore che ha fatto 84 punti inutili in due gironi senza riuscire a portarci in Champions League


----------



## Swaitak (30 Gennaio 2021)

si era appena tolto l'etichetta di discepolo di Ibra e ora si sottomette a Krunic e Manzo. Basta scelte a mazzo di cane


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2021)

Sono sempre più convinto che siamo primi grazie a Maldini e non grazie a Lui. Oggi ha fatto i cambi da TSO. Rimpiango i tempi in cui la formazione era obbligata visti gli infortuni...e infatti giocavamo meglio. Quando Pioli ci mette del suo, facciamo sempre schifo. Coincidenze???


----------



## mark (30 Gennaio 2021)

Deve tirare fuori le palle ora, Ibra è un giocatore non l'allenatore se fa schifo si toglie. Il cambio Mandzukic Leao non ha senso, doveva uscire Ibra PUNTO


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2021)

male con l'inter e malissimo oggi. 

mi chiedo perchè metterlo in condizioni di sbagliare allungandogli la rosa con dei cessi.
comunque ora basta. svegliati. gente che si gratta in campo non la voglio vedere.
cessi sulla 3/4 col bologna non li voglio vedere.

alla prossima ci sono tutti: krunic e meite dentro solo a CC 10 minuti max. manza 10 minuti e solo punta. in EL turnover.

fissati bene in testa queste 3 regoline per favore perchè passare da ancelotti a gattuso è un attimo. non buttiamo nel cesso 12 mesi da fenomeno grazie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi assolutamente indifendibile, mi auguro che la breve sosta (non ricordo neanche quando è stata l’ultima volta che abbiamo avuto una settimana tra una partita e l’altra) serva a rischiarargli la zucca pelata.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Gennaio 2021)

In campionato Krunic non deve mai giocare. MAI.
In campionato Meitè può giocare gli ultimi '15 minuti, addirittura forse come primo cambio invece che Tonali.
Mandzukic può giocare solo in EL o al posto di Ibra in campionato ed eventualmente con un modulo diverso. Ma mai largo a sx con Ibra al centro. Dai!!!


----------



## mil77 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Adesso si parla di Pioli come fosse un bidone...strano il tifoso...Pioli sa benissimo che adesso mancano due cose...Chala e la condizione fisica. Oggi ha sbagliato sul cambio Leao Mandzutic. Doveva uscire ibra. Rebic andava tolto senza se e senza ma perchè oltre a giocar male rischiava l'esplusione. Sul 2 a 0 tutti gli allenatori avrebbero messo Krunic e non Hauge che era l'unica altra soluzione


----------



## Djerry (30 Gennaio 2021)

Però io potrei capire Pioli se Krunic e Meitè offrissero un reale contributo almeno difensivo sulla trequarti.
Invece no! Non solo ci affossano ogni possibilità di raccordo e di palleggio avanzato, annullando le nostre possibilità di essere pericolosi, ma da quella posizione non sono nemmeno in grado di offrire un contributo fisico ed uno schermo alle azioni avversarie, perché vagano confusi senza riferimenti.

Sono manovre che ci hanno regolarmente e tassativamente affossato, mandando anche il segnale di paura ai compagni o un "tirare a campare" pericolosissimo, ed è incredibile che ancora si reiteri nel provarle.

Non regge nemmeno dire che non ci fossero alternative, anche facendo finta di considerare Maldini e Hauge tappezzeria.
Devi togliere Rebic? Benissimo, dentro Dalot o volendo Castillejo che è pure mancino, con la missione speciale di correre su tutti ed offrire strappi a campo aperto, per altro magari tenendo a freno Theo.
Tanto è vero che poi il campo ti respinge e smentisce ulteriormente quando metti Mario in fascia.

Il fatto che quella singola strategia sia sbagliata poi non vuol dire chiedere la testa di Pioli.
Però al tempo stesso il fatto che sia primo non vuol dire che quella strategia vada bene e non possa essere criticata.


----------



## mil77 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però io potrei capire Pioli se Krunic e Meitè offrissero un reale contributo almeno difensivo sulla trequarti.
> Invece no! Non solo ci affossano ogni possibilità di raccordo e di palleggio avanzato, annullando le nostre possibilità di essere pericolosi, ma da quella posizione non sono nemmeno in grado di offrire un contributo fisico ed uno schermo alle azioni avversarie, perché vagano confusi senza riferimenti.
> 
> Sono manovre che ci hanno regolarmente e tassativamente affossato, mandando anche il segnale di paura ai compagni o un "tirare a campare" pericolosissimo, ed è incredibile che ancora si reiteri nel provarle.
> ...



Dai per Rebic oggi potevano entrare solo Krunic o Hauge. Sul 2a0 a favore il 99% degli allenatori (i tifosi non c'entrano nulla) mettono Krunic perché in quel momento non è importante fare il terzo gol ma non prenderne. Oggi il Milan è andata in crisi x il cambio Leao Mandzutic e basta. Li Pioli non ha avuto il coraggio di togliere ibra


----------



## Djerry (30 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai per Rebic oggi potevano entrare solo Krunic o Hauge. Sul 2a0 a favore il 99% degli allenatori (i tifosi non c'entrano nulla) mettono Krunic perché in quel momento non è importante fare il terzo gol ma non prenderne. Oggi il Milan è andata in crisi x il cambio Leao Mandzutic e basta. Li Pioli non ha avuto il coraggio di togliere ibra



Prima di togliere quel Leao dalla posizione centrale, che stava facendo ammattire i loro centrocampisti e non veniva preso mai dai difensori, ci penso davvero tanto.

Anche perché non è che stessimo poi soffrendo così tanto, sembrano quelle mosse stereotipate che devi fare al minuto X sul punteggio Y a prescindere.
Stai sicuro, ed è già successo in passato, che se ci fosse stato Diaz avrebbe comunque messo Krunic.


----------



## mil77 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Prima di togliere quel Leao dalla posizione centrale, che stava facendo ammattire i loro centrocampisti e non veniva preso mai dai difensori, ci penso davvero tanto.
> 
> Anche perché non è che stessimo poi soffrendo così tanto, sembrano quelle mosse stereotipate che devi fare al minuto X sul punteggio Y.
> Stai sicuro, ed è già successo in passato, che se ci fosse stato Diaz avrebbe comunque messo Krunic.



Ma sul 2a0 al 60 quale allenatore pensa a fare male ancora alla squadra avversaria? Li si pensa a controllare la partita. E fino quando è entrato mandzutic lo avevamo fatto. Poi va bene poteva mettere hague e lasciare leao li. Ma un quarto d'ora dopo sempre sul 2a0 qualsiasi allenatore lo avrebbe cambiato. Ovviamente avrebbe fatto solo stesso con Diaz (anche perché dura 20/30 minuti poi scompare). Non lo avrebbe fatto solo se c'era Chala


----------



## Djerry (30 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sul 2a0 al 60 quale allenatore pensa a fare male ancora alla squadra avversaria? Li si pensa a controllare la partita. E fino quando è entrato mandzutic lo avevamo fatto. Poi va bene poteva mettere hague e lasciare leao li. Ma un quarto d'ora dopo sempre sul 2a0 qualsiasi allenatore lo avrebbe cambiato. Ovviamente avrebbe fatto solo stesso con Diaz (anche perché dura 20/30 minuti poi scompare). Non lo avrebbe fatto solo se c'era Chala



Tu e Pioli pensate che per controllare la partita (per altro già in controllo) vada bene Krunic trequartista.

Io e sicuramente qualche altro allenatore pensiamo che proprio per controllare la partita non bisogna rinunciare ad essere pericolosi ed al palleggio, soprattutto non rinunciando mai e poi mai a colpire ancora.

Credo siano filosofie.

Che poi il motivo della mia agitazione (ma vedo diffusa nei tifosi) nasce nel momento in cui Krunic e Meitè non sono solamente pensati lì come "controllo della partita" al 70°, ma addirittura come impostazione dall'inizio per timore della forza degli avversari (Atalanta + Lilla = 0-6).
Ed allora c'è un piccolo problema Pioli per me, limitato a questa gestione.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Gennaio 2021)

il problema non è togliere leao o rebic, è toglierli entrambi! 
Sono gli unici, assieme a Theo, che ci danno strappi e profondità, in gare con spazi aperti non ci puoi rinunciare. punto. Anche se l'ideale, con questi spazi da punire dietro, sarebbe stato meglio togliere Ibra, spostando leao davanti negli ultimi 20' e fargli giocare gli 1 vs 1 con l'ultimo loro difensore.

Insomma Leao e Rebic quando stai vincendo e giochi in ripartenza non puoi MAI toglierli entrambi contemporaneamente dal campo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto che siamo primi grazie a Maldini e non grazie a Lui. Oggi ha fatto i cambi da TSO. *Rimpiango i tempi in cui la formazione era obbligata visti gli infortuni...e infatti giocavamo meglio. Quando Pioli ci mette del suo, facciamo sempre schifo. Coincidenze*???



Quello che successe anche con Gattuso, tutti rotti, costretto a mettere Bakayoko e facemmo filotto di partite e punti. Anche vincessimo per utopia lo scudetto lo cambierei lo stesso


----------



## __king george__ (30 Gennaio 2021)

finchè le cose vanno bene lui fa andare avanti la nave senza fare danni (credo derivi da li il soprannome di normal one)..ma se c'è tempesta mi sa che non è la persona piu adatta

non dico che vada in difficoltà come Giampaolo a livello mentale ma non credo abbia le skills per venire fuori da periodi particarmente complicati

se ci fate caso la sua carriera è un pò tutta cosi: ottimi periodi poi buchi neri dai quali non riesce ad uscire e che culminano con l'esonero

l'eccezione sembrerebbe essere stato proprio il milan forse...visto che era partito male e poi è andata alla grande...c'è da dire che il fattore Ibra è stato probabimente decisivo..in piu mettiamo gli stadi vuoti che comunque hanno creato un'anomalia

adesso non voglio cancellare tutto il bene (anche perche siamo primi eh) però a me non convinceva piu di quel tanto manco quando vincevamo e convincevamo figuriamoci ora...


----------



## mil77 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tu e Pioli pensate che per controllare la partita (per altro già in controllo) vada bene Krunic trequartista.
> 
> Io e sicuramente qualche altro allenatore pensiamo che proprio per controllare la partita non bisogna rinunciare ad essere pericolosi ed al palleggio, soprattutto non rinunciando mai e poi mai a colpire ancora.
> 
> ...



Io non sono un allenatore non ho filosofie e mai mi permetterei di giudicare le filosofie di chi lo fa x lavoro. Dico solo che qui stiamo facendo un miracolo perché solo di quello si tratta e tu e altri volete far passare Pioli x quello che se non vince lo scudetto è un fallito. Quando la stragrande maggioranza degli allenatori si comporta come lui.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però io potrei capire Pioli se Krunic e Meitè offrissero un reale contributo almeno difensivo sulla trequarti.
> Invece no! Non solo ci affossano ogni possibilità di raccordo e di palleggio avanzato, annullando le nostre possibilità di essere pericolosi, ma da quella posizione non sono nemmeno in grado di offrire un contributo fisico ed uno schermo alle azioni avversarie, perché vagano confusi senza riferimenti.
> 
> Sono manovre che ci hanno regolarmente e tassativamente affossato, mandando anche il segnale di paura ai compagni o un "tirare a campare" pericolosissimo, ed è incredibile che ancora si reiteri nel provarle.
> ...



Concordo su tuttoo!

Questa follia di Krunic ci può costare carissima (perchè oggi, con tutti disponibili, ad esempio sarebbe entrato al posto di Chala, magari... con Diaz in panchina).


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2021)

State esagerando con le critiche, la cartina al tornasole saranno le prossime partite.
Se dimostrerà di commettere ancora errori gravi e ci farà perdere punti, allora arrivederci e grazie. 
Intanto io Leao mai avrei pensato di metterlo centrale, e invece ha fatto molto bene... Di questo gli andrà dato atto o no?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> State esagerando con le critiche, la cartina al tornasole saranno le prossime partite.
> Se dimostrerà di commettere ancora errori gravi e ci farà perdere punti, allora arrivederci e grazie.
> Intanto io Leao mai avrei pensato di metterlo centrale, e invece ha fatto molto bene... Di questo gli andrà dato atto o no?



Però scusa.. alla fine quello che conta sono gli obiettivi. Io sono il primo a dire che gran parte è merito di Ibra che indirettamente o direttamente, ha condizionato tutta la squadra. Ma non posso rinnegare che alla fine contano gli obiettivi, quando arrivò lo scorso anno dicevamo che già tanto ci portava in EL. Dopo poco più di un anno è riuscito a stracciare diversi record dopo 8 anni di record negativi. Alla fine il Milan deve arrivare in CL, a me piacerebbe pensare allo scudetto. Ma onestamente non riesco proprio immaginarmi Pioli vincere il campionato, però posso immaginarmi un posto in CL. Per me quest'anno può bastare. 

Il prossimo anno, però, la l'asticella deve alzarsi e puntare qualcosa di più.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Però scusa.. alla fine quello che conta sono gli obiettivi. Io sono il primo a dire che gran parte è merito di Ibra che indirettamente o direttamente, ha condizionato tutta la squadra. Ma non posso rinnegare che alla fine contano gli obiettivi, quando arrivò lo scorso anno dicevamo che già tanto ci portava in EL. Dopo poco più di un anno è riuscito a stracciare diversi record dopo 8 anni di record negativi. Alla fine il Milan deve arrivare in CL, a me piacerebbe pensare allo scudetto. Ma onestamente non riesco proprio immaginarmi Pioli vincere il campionato, però posso immaginarmi un posto in CL. Per me quest'anno può bastare.
> 
> Il prossimo anno, però, la l'asticella deve alzarsi e puntare qualcosa di più.



E se dovesse fare il grande risultato?
Tanto è inutile porci il problema ora, in ogni caso toccherà aspettare fino a fine stagione. 
Chiaro che se siamo primi in classifica e siamo la squadra che più si è rinforzata a Gennaio e non arriviamo ad un qualcosa di molto molto importante (dal secondo posto in sú), arrivederci e grazie.


----------



## mil77 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> State esagerando con le critiche, la cartina al tornasole saranno le prossime partite.
> Se dimostrerà di commettere ancora errori gravi e ci farà perdere punti, allora arrivederci e grazie.
> Intanto io Leao mai avrei pensato di metterlo centrale, e invece ha fatto molto bene... Di questo gli andrà dato atto o no?



Appunto qui si critica Pioli x aver tolto Leao, dimenticandosi che è lui che k'ha fatto giocare lì


----------



## Milanoide (30 Gennaio 2021)

Ha sbagliato i cambi.
L'importante è che impari dai propri errori.
Su Krunic metto una croce perché non fa né fase difensiva né fase offensiva decentemente.
A Meitè devo dare il beneficio del dubbio per qualche partita.
Alla fine Pioli sbaglia perché violenta il suo stesso credo.
Ha sempre inseguito la logica del giocarsela sempre fino al 90, costi quel che costi.
Quindi continuare ad attaccare fino alla fine.
Deve capire che con Krunic in campo si smette di fare tutto.
Qualcosa deve aver capito perché un Hauge inguardabile come quello di adesso non lo mette più.
Olzer per me farebbe meglio di Krunic. Non facciamogli fare la fine di Pessina.
E che se sbaglia questi cambi ci abbassiamo e se ci abbassiamo il golletto lo prendiamo.
Sul 2-0 ha fatto una mossa da Iachini Fiorentina - Inter vinci e domini, togli Chiesa e Ribery, ti recuperano e vincono. E Pioli non è questo.
Poi niente mi toglie dalla testa che hanno ripreso carichi pesanti in allenamento.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> male con l'inter e malissimo oggi.
> 
> mi chiedo perchè metterlo in condizioni di sbagliare allungandogli la rosa con dei cessi.
> comunque ora basta. svegliati. gente che si gratta in campo non la voglio vedere.
> ...



ahahahhahah 

stai dicendo cose senza senso cit.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Adesso si parla di Pioli come fosse un bidone...strano il tifoso...Pioli sa benissimo che adesso mancano due cose...Chala e la condizione fisica. Oggi ha sbagliato sul cambio Leao Mandzutic. Doveva uscire ibra. Rebic andava tolto senza se e senza ma perchè oltre a giocar male rischiava l'esplusione. Sul 2 a 0 tutti gli allenatori avrebbero messo Krunic e non Hauge che era l'unica altra soluzione



oppure poteva mettere krunic o meite a rimpolpare il centrocampo che come sempre ripeto fa fatica nei 90 minuti. Anche perché se andiamo a vedere lo sta reggendo Kessie da solo. Non è una cosa che possiamo sostenere nel lungo periodo così. Poteva lasciare Leao che era una spina nel fianco per il bologna e mettere mandzukic punta al posto di Ibra con Leao sulla fascia sinistra o seconda punta. Anche un maledetto 4 4 2 che in ripartenza poteva distruggere un bologna sbilanciatissimo. 

Non si tratta di pioli bidone, ma si devono anche accettare le critiche se sbaglia. Altrimenti facciamo come sempre, chiudiamo gli occhi e poi tutti (o quasi) se ne accorgono all'ultimo delle cose. Bisogna semplicemente essere obiettivi e ammettere se sbaglia, stop.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> E se dovesse fare il grande risultato?
> Tanto è inutile porci il problema ora, in ogni caso toccherà aspettare fino a fine stagione.
> Chiaro che se siamo primi in classifica e siamo la squadra che più si è rinforzata a Gennaio e non arriviamo ad un qualcosa di molto molto importante (dal secondo posto in sú), arrivederci e grazie.



L’obiettivo è la Champions.
È da pazzi pretendere la testa di Pioli se non vince lo scudetto lol
Se arriva ben venga, altrimenti amen.

E comunque oggi la partita si è complicata per una scemenza colossale di Theo.
Altrimenti era 0-2


----------



## ibracadabra9 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Il Milan oggi ha rischiato di buttare via la partita per colpa di una scemenza di Theo che ha riaperto una partita chiusa.

Vero, ha sbagliato a togliere Leao ma la partita fin lì era in pieno controllo.
Mandzukic non si regge ancora in piedi.

Comunque siamo abbastanza alla canna fisicamente, aver iniziato prima e aver spremuti alcuni elementi si fa sentire.

Speriamo che recuperando tutti di rimediare.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (31 Gennaio 2021)

Ora avremo 2 settimane "tranquille". Non è facile giocare da settembre ogni 3 giorni, soprattutto per una squadra giovane alle prime esperienze che si trova primo in classifica.
Ora mentalmente sarà fondamentale staccare un paio di giorni e da mercoledì si tornerà a migliorare. Daje Ste!


----------



## Alfred Edwards (31 Gennaio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato i cambi.
> L'importante è che impari dai propri errori.
> Su Krunic metto una croce perché non fa né fase difensiva né fase offensiva decentemente.
> A Meitè devo dare il beneficio del dubbio per qualche partita.
> ...


Abbastanza convinto pure io. Coppa Italia o no, queste tre settimane con partite "facili" in campionato sono quelle in cui si può e si deve rischiare un po' da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Ieri ha fatto dei cambi disastrosi.

A me sembra che questi nuovi acquisti di gennaio lo stiano mandando nel pallone, sta facendo degli esperimenti assurdi e dannosi nelle ultime partite.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Stava per farci buttare via due punti con quei cambi scellerati. Krunic e Mandzukic in campo, fuori i due contropiedisti Rebic e Leao sono state mosse che avrebbero potuto farci pareggiare la partita. Krunic non può e non deve giocare trequartista, come Meité.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (31 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Temo proprio che sarà ricordato come l'allenatore che ha fatto 84 punti inutili in due gironi senza riuscire a portarci in Champions League



Ma questa cosa è impossibile dai. Nel caso peggiore con 84 punti arriveresti terzo.


----------



## Zenos (31 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto dei cambi disastrosi.
> 
> A me sembra che questi nuovi acquisti di gennaio lo stiano mandando nel pallone, sta facendo degli esperimenti assurdi e dannosi nelle ultime partite.



Condivido.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Gennaio 2021)

Iniziano a diventare troppe e frequenti le scelte cervellotiche.


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2021)

Oltre ad essere mediocre come allenatore, è un finto prete. Comunque ci portasse in Champions e poi si cercasse di riportare Allegri che odio comunque.


----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2021)

Inutile negare che contro l'Atalanta e ieri abbia commesso errori gravi, ma ci sta sbagliare qualche scelta nel corso di una stagione. Pure l'idolo del forum Conte ne ha combinati di disastri, vedere la gestione dei cambi nella partita contro la Roma. Non esiste l'allenatore che non sbaglia mai.


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Inutile negare che contro l'Atalanta e ieri abbia commesso errori gravi, ma ci sta sbagliare qualche scelta nel corso di una stagione. Pure l'idolo del forum Conte ne ha combinati di disastri, vedere la gestione dei cambi nella partita contro la Roma. Non esiste l'allenatore che non sbaglia mai.



Con tutto il rispetto c'è una bella differenza tra Conte e Pioli però.
Conte in campionato è una certezza, sotto gli 80 punti non scende mai.


----------



## koti (31 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto c'è una bella differenza tra Conte e Pioli però.
> Conte in campionato è una certezza, sotto gli 80 punti non scende mai.



Fatto sta che contro la Roma ha fatto perdere due punti sostituendo Hakimi per Kolarov e Lautaro per Perisc, arretrando tantissimo il baricentro della squadra. Gli interisti lo hanno massacrato e lo avremmo fatto pure qua.

Penso anche ad un Simone Inzaghi che contro di noi toglie Savic e Immobile facendogli perdere la partita. 

Come detto gli allenatori che azzeccano ogni scelta non esistono.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oppure poteva mettere krunic o meite a rimpolpare il centrocampo che come sempre ripeto fa fatica nei 90 minuti. Anche perché se andiamo a vedere lo sta reggendo Kessie da solo. Non è una cosa che possiamo sostenere nel lungo periodo così. Poteva lasciare Leao che era una spina nel fianco per il bologna e mettere mandzukic punta al posto di Ibra con Leao sulla fascia sinistra o seconda punta. Anche un maledetto 4 4 2 che in ripartenza poteva distruggere un bologna sbilanciatissimo.
> 
> Non si tratta di pioli bidone, ma si devono anche accettare le critiche se sbaglia. Altrimenti facciamo come sempre, chiudiamo gli occhi e poi tutti (o quasi) se ne accorgono all'ultimo delle cose. Bisogna semplicemente essere obiettivi e ammettere se sbaglia, stop.



Si, tutto vero.
Nelle ultime 3 uscite sta sbagliando tantissimo.
E poi, per me, come detto mille volte, Krunic non deve giocare mai.
E soprattutto, bisogna cambiare modulo a partita in corso, il cc soffre nella ripresa!! non siamo più nel post-lockdown dove la nostra condizione saliva nella ripresa!!! Sveglia


----------



## Djerry (31 Gennaio 2021)

Fatte le critiche, va sancito comunque un principio: se arriverà quarto sarà a prescindere stato il miglior allenatore del Milan dai tempi di Ancelotti.

Ed ovviamente in proporzione, rose e momento alla mano, se raggiunge gli 80 punti avrà fatto molto meglio di Sua Maestà Allegri, di cui io ho opinione molto più bassa della media generale (anche se vedo che fuori dalla A4 è opinione abbastanza condivisa).


----------



## JoKeR (31 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha fatto dei cambi disastrosi.
> 
> A me sembra che questi nuovi acquisti di gennaio lo stiano mandando nel pallone, sta facendo degli esperimenti assurdi e dannosi nelle ultime partite.



Cambi da codice penale.
Ancora una volta.

La formazione titolare ieri, che tu condividevi, si è rivelata giusta.
L'intuizione Leao tra le linee più che seconda punta è stata un vero guizzo.
Ma la partita dura '90 minuti, lui invece pensa duri '60. 
Ok togliere Rebic ammonito al '60, ma Krunic no per Dio...
Ti riorganizzi e vai di 4-4-2 con un Bologna sbilanciatissimo.
Puoi spostare Saele a sx e mettere Casti (il belga a sx fa male a dire il vero)... puoi mettere Hauge ed alzare Leao... puoi mettere Maldini e tenere quel modulo... ma Krunic no per Dio!!!!
Quello è un cesso dannosissimo.
E poi... Ibra doveva uscire per Mandzu, stop. Senza se e senza ma.
Ieri il migliore è stato Leao, immarcabile per i rossoblu.
Sullo 0-2, al '70, considerata la settimana difficile, Ibra doveva essere tolto.


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oltre ad essere mediocre come allenatore, è un finto prete. Comunque ci portasse in Champions e poi si cercasse di riportare Allegri che odio comunque.



Forse è meglio tornare a Gattuso, Giampaolo e Montella che dici? Si è finito di dare addosso ai giocatori perché tutti quelli odiati sono finiti e ora si cerca un altro su quale lanciare odio?


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio tornare a Gattuso, Giampaolo e Montella che dici? Si è finito di dare addosso ai giocatori perché tutti quelli odiati sono finiti e ora si cerca un altro su quale lanciare odio?



Personale opinione.
A me sinceramente non trasmette per nulla sicurezza, ma come lui neanche Allegri nel 2011.
Non da mai l'impressione di dominare la partita.


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Personale opinione.
> A me sinceramente non trasmette per nulla sicurezza, ma come lui neanche Allegri nel 2011.
> Non da mai l'impressione di dominare la partita.



Il dominare la partita forse solo Guardiola in tutta Europa. Fino alla partita contro l'Atalanta solo ringraziamenti, ora leggo che addiriuttra lo si vuole silurato a fine stagione anche se vincessimo lo Scudetto. Beh... forse vi siete dimenticati in tanti cosa eravamo con la stessa squadra quasi solo un anno fa a Gennaio. Servirebbe una rinfrescata dei Milan degli ultimi 8 anni (il post terzo posto con Allegri).

Che poi fino al goal causato da un errore di Theo il Bologna ha fatto poco, se il portiere rossoblu non avesse fatto il fenomeno si era facile 4-0. Oramai non vi basta più vincere ma si deve fare sempre 4-0?

Contiamo che poi la formazione TITOLARE l'ha usata solo una volta. Molti giocatori sono tornati ora da due settimane o piò di infortuni/covid. Pensate davvero che dopo 14 giorni di stop si possa giocare subito a mille come se fosse su Football Manager? A volte non vi capisco proprio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio tornare a Gattuso, Giampaolo e Montella che dici? Si è finito di dare addosso ai giocatori perché tutti quelli odiati sono finiti e ora si cerca un altro su quale lanciare odio?


Non è che non si possa criticare Pioli se commette errori evidenti. Magari pensava di portarla a casa ugualmente, come è successo, ma ha fatto dei cambi piuttosto insensati.


----------



## bmb (31 Gennaio 2021)

Stiamo giudicando i cambi di Pioli senza analizzare titolari e sostituti di ieri. Tolta la difesa, che fisicamente sta bene (anche se Calabria sta giocando sempre e Theo non si è allenato una settimana e lo stiamo ancora vedendo perché saltare una settimana di allenamenti a questo livello è penalizzante) dal centrocampo in su non ce n'è uno che sta bene. Kessie ormai si alza a rincorrere gli avversari anche alle due di notte, Tonali gioca sempre con qualche acciacco, Bennacer era fuori da novembre, Saele è appena rientrato da uno stiramento, Leao fuori ruolo ma grande prestazione, Rebic non ha fatto 3 partite in fila quest'anno, Ibra sta migliorando ora ma una settimana fa fisicamente era un disastro, Krunic è quello che è e pure lui ha avuto problemi fisici, Mandzukic è fuori da 2 anni ed ha bisogno di minutaggio (anche lui in settimana 3 giorni non si è allenato).

Non vedo cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Pioli. Forse ci dimentichiamo troppo facilmente dei miracoli che stiamo facendo in questa stagione.


----------



## mark (31 Gennaio 2021)

Siete proprio incredibili, ora solo critiche a Pioli non ho parole. L'unica cosa che ha sbagliato è stato il cambio Mandzukic Leao quando doveva tirare fuori Ibra. Per il resto non mi sento di incolparlo, sulla trequarti ci mancava il titolare e la sua riserva, cosa poteva fare?


----------



## iceman. (31 Gennaio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stiamo giudicando i cambi di Pioli senza analizzare titolari e sostituti di ieri. Tolta la difesa, che fisicamente sta bene (anche se Calabria sta giocando sempre e Theo non si è allenato una settimana e lo stiamo ancora vedendo perché saltare una settimana di allenamenti a questo livello è penalizzante) dal centrocampo in su non ce n'è uno che sta bene. Kessie ormai si alza a rincorrere gli avversari anche alle due di notte, Tonali gioca sempre con qualche acciacco, Bennacer era fuori da novembre, Saele è appena rientrato da uno stiramento, Leao fuori ruolo ma grande prestazione, Rebic non ha fatto 3 partite in fila quest'anno, Ibra sta migliorando ora ma una settimana fa fisicamente era un disastro, Krunic è quello che è e pure lui ha avuto problemi fisici, Mandzukic è fuori da 2 anni ed ha bisogno di minutaggio (anche lui in settimana 3 giorni non si è allenato).
> 
> Non vedo cosa avrebbe dovuto fare Pioli. Forse ci dimentichiamo troppo facilmente dei miracoli che stiamo facendo in questa stagione.



Beh avrebbe potuto evitare di far giocare gente come Ibra, Kessie e Kjaer in coppa.
Sono sicuro che schiererà la formazione titolare anche il giovedì prima del derby.
Per me sono scelte senza senso...


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Per chi critica Pioli chiedendone l' allontanamento a prescindere a fine campionato si meriterebbe Giampaolo.


----------



## Mika (31 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è che non si possa criticare Pioli se commette errori evidenti. Magari pensava di portarla a casa ugualmente, come è successo, ma ha fatto dei cambi piuttosto insensati.



Cambi insensati? Rebic ammonito x Krunic in quel momento lo avrebbero fatto TUTTI gli allenatori. L'unico errore secondo me è stato togliere Leao x Manzu invece di IbraxManzu, ma si sa Ibra anche quando gioca male può fare goal in qualsiasi momento.

Comunque gli allenatori sbagliano tutti, l'amato Conte ha fatto perdere partite all'Inter, con Allegri per la gestione Thiago Silva e Pato ci abbiamo perso uno scudetto. Sarri si fissa con 11/13 giocatori e gli altri nemmeno li considera spaccando gli spogliatoi. Ripeto solo Guardiola forse sbaglia poco.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Gennaio 2021)

Le critiche si possono fare a tutti ma addirittura leggere Pioli in discussione invece di proporlo per una statua equestre a Milanello... Detto da me che pensavo fosse un allenatore mediocre, e non ero convinto nemmeno dopo il finale dello scorso campionato.


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Per chi critica Pioli chiedendone l' allontanamento a prescindere a fine campionato si meriterebbe Giampaolo.



Nessuno vuole questo, ma adesso Pioli non si può criticare?


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole questo, ma adesso Pioli non si può criticare?



Siamo alle solite. Qui non si dice che non si possa criticare lui come qualsiasi altro. Si condanna la critica distruttiva di chi non si ricorda di cosa eravamo un anno fa e di quello che ha fatto per questo gruppo. Perché se questo gruppo è unito e anche soprattutto per merito del mister. Pioli is on Fire!!!


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2021)

Pioli ha avuto grandissimi meriti fino ad oggi, ma quelli più grandi sono stati quelli di "normalizzatore".

Cosa significa?

Ha messo Kessie a fare il proprio ruolo.
Chalanoglu a fare il proprio ruolo.
Rebic ha fare il proprio ruolo.
Theo a fare il terzino di spinta.

E sopratutto ha dato un credo calcistico che dal campionato post-covid a Dicembre non é mai cambiato.

Adesso sta provando a sperimentare, e snaturare e ogni volta che lo fa i risultati sono negativi: vedi Atalanta e ieri dopo i cambi.
Krunic sulla treuqarti è un pesce fuor d'acqua, Mandzukic ieri faceva il centrocampista esterno e non l'attaccante. Così non va bene.

Dobbiamo giocare sempre come sappiamo, aggredire l'avversario e sopratutto chiudere le partite!
Occhio mister, non distraiamoci!


----------



## Igniorante (31 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Personale opinione.
> A me sinceramente non trasmette per nulla sicurezza, ma come lui neanche Allegri nel 2011.
> Non da mai l'impressione di dominare la partita.



Anche Conte l'anno scorso sembrava il Dio della Serie A e invece è arrivato secondo. 



Djerry ha scritto:


> Fatte le critiche, va sancito comunque un principio: se arriverà quarto sarà a prescindere stato il miglior allenatore del Milan dai tempi di Ancelotti.
> 
> Ed ovviamente in proporzione, rose e momento alla mano, se raggiunge gli 80 punti avrà fatto molto meglio di Sua Maestà Allegri, di cui io ho opinione molto più bassa della media generale (anche se vedo che fuori dalla A4 è opinione abbastanza condivisa).



Su Allegri dici una verità inconfutabile, per me. 
Il primo scudetto al Milan e, ancor di più, quelli bianconeri li avrebbe vinti chiunque. 
Allenatore molto molto sopravvalutato. 
Su Pioli imho non ci sono tante critiche da fare... Con i gobbi eravamo destinati a perdere, viste le assenze, e con i servi atalantini quando giocano in quel modo c'è poco da fare, chiedere anche al Liverpool. 
Il problema si pone se comincia a sbagliare con le squadrette e ad organico pieno, questo sì... Ma finché portiamo a casa i 3 punti e si tratta delle primissime volte che sbaglia qualcosa, starei tranquillo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Cambi insensati? Rebic ammonito x Krunic in quel momento lo avrebbero fatto TUTTI gli allenatori. L'unico errore secondo me è stato togliere Leao x Manzu invece di IbraxManzu, ma si sa Ibra anche quando gioca male può fare goal in qualsiasi momento.
> 
> Comunque gli allenatori sbagliano tutti, l'amato Conte ha fatto perdere partite all'Inter, con Allegri per la gestione Thiago Silva e Pato ci abbiamo perso uno scudetto. Sarri si fissa con 11/13 giocatori e gli altri nemmeno li considera spaccando gli spogliatoi. Ripeto solo Guardiola forse sbaglia poco.


Fino ad oggi il merito di Pioli era stato quello di inserire i giocatori nelle loro posizioni corrette, utilizzando il modulo migliore per esaltare le caratteristiche del collettivo, dopo che per anni abbiamo dovuto convivere con allenatori dogmatici (4-3-3 e 4-3-1-2).
Pioli però ultimamente sembra volersi rendere protagonista di scelte abbastanza discutibili, come appunto Krunic e Meitè trequartisti, che mettono in grossa difficoltà la squadra in fase di costruzione di gioco. Ieri togliere Rebic ci stava, ma mai per Krunic e anche l’idea di inserire Mandzukic in una fase in cui bisognava sfruttare gli spazi che il Bologna ci avrebbe inevitabilmente concesso in contropiede non l’ho compresa. Poteva inserire Bennacer, tenendo Tonali in campo, spostando Leao a sinistra e andare di 4-5-1. Oppure buttare nella mischia Hauge o Maldini. Insomma secondo me ha comunicato timore alla squadra con quei cambi, perchè non potevi nè giocartela di possesso palla, nè di ripartenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahahhahah
> 
> stai dicendo cose senza senso cit.



è?


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fino ad oggi il merito di Pioli era stato quello di inserire i giocatori nelle loro posizioni corrette, utilizzando il modulo migliore per esaltare le caratteristiche del collettivo, dopo che per anni abbiamo dovuto convivere con allenatori dogmatici (4-3-3 e 4-3-1-2).
> Pioli però ultimamente sembra volersi rendere protagonista di scelte abbastanza discutibili, come appunto Krunic e Meitè trequartisti, che mettono in grossa difficoltà la squadra in fase di costruzione di gioco. Ieri togliere Rebic ci stava, ma mai per Krunic e anche l’idea di inserire Mandzukic in una fase in cui bisognava sfruttare gli spazi che il Bologna ci avrebbe inevitabilmente concesso in contropiede non l’ho compresa. Poteva inserire Bennacer, tenendo Tonali in campo, spostando Leao a sinistra e andare di 4-5-1. Oppure buttare nella mischia Hauge o Maldini. Insomma secondo me ha comunicato timore alla squadra con quei cambi, perchè non potevi nè giocartela di possesso palla, nè di ripartenza.



concordo al 100%, non è la prima volta che comunichiamo timore e puntualmente veniamo puniti (anche portandola comunque a casa).


----------



## Milanoide (31 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia, ma come può qualcuno rimpiangere Allegri?
Lo preferisco solo a Giampaolo, troppo contorto mentalmente e troppo poco empatico.
Per il resto Allegri è un gestore di squadre e giocatori che giocano a memoria o sono di un livello tecnico così alto che non hanno bisogno di un allenatore che dica loro cosa fare in campo.
Pioli ha creato molto di tutto questo che vediamo.
Con una rosa i cui singoli non è che siano tutti così forti. E cosi giovani che inevitabilmente sono poco costanti.
E questa rosa è stata valorizzata dalla sua organizzazione di gioco. Ogni giocatore vale molto più del suo prezzo di acquisto. 
Krunic per me ha un problema di carattere, anche fosse scarso, non può eccellere solo nel nascondersi in campo, emergere per fare la fagianata e poi rinascondersi.
Tornando a Pioli:
Dare un indentità di squadra.
Valorizzare la rosa.
Manca solo il piazzamento CL e ha centrato gli obiettivi.
Come si fa a metterlo in discussione?


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Pioli ha avuto grandissimi meriti fino ad oggi, ma quelli più grandi sono stati quelli di "normalizzatore".
> 
> Cosa significa?
> 
> ...



Condivido ogni singola parola...voglio però difendere Pioli su un punto. Ieri ha messo Leao trequartista, che a tutti gli effetti è una sperimentazione. Perché l'ha fatto? Perché ormai abbiamo capito tutti che dà il meglio al centro, a sx rende al 50 per cento soprattutto perché da esterno non sa veramente come muoversi senza palla. Quindi sì alle sperimentazioni SENSATE, no agli obbrobbri come Meite trequartista e nonno Mandzukic come esterno.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2021)

Finora pochi errori. 

Però una cosa va detta: levateje Krunic!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Febbraio 2021)

Manca poco all'obiettivo.
Grande Mister.

Poi giochiamocela. non abbiamo nulla da perdere e come va va


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole questo, ma adesso Pioli non si può criticare?



critiche si, ma il suo obiettivo è riportare il Milan in champions league.
chiederne l'allontanamento perchè non vince lo scudetto è semplicemente folle.
Anche perchè la rosa è oggettivamente inferiore a Inter e Juve.
e se è competitiva al pari delle due sopra il merito è suo imho


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2021)

Col Crotone niente da dire...cambi giusti e al momento giusto.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2021)

L'ha preparata benissimo questa sera. Sì, per lo Spezia.

Ci sono dei problemi di condizione fisica enormi al momento (stanno facendo richiami? boh). E ci sono Bennacer, il turco e Kjaer che oltretutto sono fuori forma per covid/infortuni e devono rimettere minuti nelle gambe. E queste non sono colpe sue.

Però è irritante vederlo ancora schierare Mandzukic sulla sinistra dove è un paracarro inutile quando hai già Ibra che fa il palo della luce. O mettere Meite invece di Tonali al posto di Bennacer che ti porta zero qualità. È c'è da chiedersi quanto sia saggio schierare i tre sopracitati tutti e tre titolari dall'inizio. Almeno Bennacer si poteva tenere per il secondo tempo.

Deve darsi una regolata, perché adesso il calendario diventa durissimo.


----------



## Kayl (13 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'ha preparata benissimo questa sera. Sì, per lo Spezia.
> 
> Ci sono dei problemi di condizione fisica enormi al momento (stanno facendo richiami? boh). E ci sono Bennacer, il turco e Kjaer che oltretutto sono fuori forma per covid/infortuni e devono rimettere minuti nelle gambe. E queste non sono colpe sue.
> 
> ...



Tonali non era disponibile, Hauge è inesistente da mesi. C'era solo Mandzukic da mettere in campo.


----------



## Love (13 Febbraio 2021)

un allenatore serio oggi ribalta lo spogliatoio...voglio il sangue negli spogliatoi...una partita oscena...zero tiri in porta con lo spezia.


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Tonali non era disponibile, Hauge è inesistente da mesi. C'era solo Mandzukic da mettere in campo.


Io vedo nel livescore che Tonali era in panca.

E' infortunato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2021)

E' iniziato il periodo down di Pioli, ormai è certificato direi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto ci mettera ancora per capire che la coppia Kjaer-Romagnoli non funziona?


----------



## iceman. (13 Febbraio 2021)

Allenatore da piazzamento Europa League, gli ha detto semplicemente culo con Ibra. 
Di tattica questo non ci capisce nulla. 
Ha buttato una stagione intera.
Settimana prossima siamo a -4.


----------



## Kayl (13 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io vedo nel livescore che Tonali era in panca.
> 
> E' infortunato?



Pioli ancora la partita scorsa non l'ha convocato e ha detto che aveva un problema di condizione (non ricordo il termine preciso, ma era un problema all'anca).


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pioli ancora la partita scorsa non l'ha convocato e ha detto che aveva un problema di condizione (non ricordo il termine preciso, ma era un problema all'anca).


Pure lui, incredibile...

Ok, allora ritiro la parte su Meite-Tonali. 

Resta il fatto che ci hanno piallato come l'Atalanta, è evidente che Pioli non ha trovato contromisure per partite come queste.


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pioli ancora la partita scorsa non l'ha convocato e ha detto che aveva un problema di condizione (non ricordo il termine preciso, ma era un problema all'anca).



Tonali tutti lo hanno dato come recuperato.


----------



## bmb (13 Febbraio 2021)

Io ce l'avevo la sensazione che giocare con Kjaer, Bennacer e Calhanoglu tutti e tre al rientro da stop più o meno lunghi ci avrebbe messo nei guai insieme a quel cesso di Dalot. Purtroppo sono sempre convinto che deve giocare sempre chi è più in forma, non sempre i migliori. Stasera ha cannato di brutto.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo quella con l'Atalanta, altra partita cannata in pieno. Qui avevamo pure una settimana per prepararla. Gravissimo. 0 tiri in porta.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2021)

davvero volete fare la champions con pioli?

non si può tenere per gratitudine..si piazzi e poi vediamo se c'è di meglio


----------



## Albijol (13 Febbraio 2021)

Io penso che anche un bambino ha capito che Romagna Kjaer è la coppia peggiore della Serie A, peggiore anche di tutte le combinazioni possibili all'interno del Milan. Pioli no, adesso capisco perché dopo max due anni viene sempre esonerato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allenatore da piazzamento Europa League, gli ha detto semplicemente culo con Ibra.
> Di tattica questo non ci capisce nulla.
> Ha buttato una stagione intera.
> Settimana prossima siamo a -4.



D'altronde è pur sempre Pioli. C'era un motivo se tanta gente non lo voleva all'inizio.

Ha semplicemente sfruttato bonus Ibra + stadi senza pubblico. Grazie a questo il periodo buono è durato più del solito per i suoi standard, ora si inizia la discesa


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> davvero volete fare la champions con pioli?
> 
> non si può tenere per gratitudine..si piazzi e poi vediamo se c'è di meglio


Tanto lo sappiamo già che in caso di CL rimarrebbe lui, inutile fare 'sti discorsi...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2021)

una settimana a smelmare Gattuso e poi ci presentiamo in campo col suo Milan


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ragazzi, la squadra è cotta e noi che seguiamo il Milan da mesi dovremmo sapere il perchè.

Abbiamo giocato al limite per tre mesi, non ne abbiamo più.
E anche oggi un guaio dell'ultimo secondo, cioè Rebic.

Chala ha fatto schifo, ma dopo il covid è a pezzi, altro che due assist contro il Crotone...

Va così, purtroppo... speriamo di raggiungere la Champions il prima possibile, quello è il nostro reale obiettivo.


----------



## milanhearts (13 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la squadra è cotta e noi che seguiamo il Milan da mesi dovremmo sapere il perchè.
> 
> Abbiamo giocato al limite per tre mesi, non ne abbiamo più.
> E anche oggi un guaio dell'ultimo secondo, cioè Rebic.
> ...



Quoto esattamente tutto. Le ferite degli infortuni e del Covid stanno emergendo. Hai tirato a tutta per novembre, dicembre e ora stai pagando il conto. Appena trovi una squadra che va ai mille, Atalanta e Spezia, perdi. Purtroppo mi sa che come ha sempre sottolineato Lineker il mercato è stato sbagliato serviva gente più pronta fisicamente di Meite e Mandzukic. Detto questo, io sono convinto che stiamo facendo qualcosa simile ad un MIRACOLO: siamo passati in qualche mese, non in un paio di anni come normale, come è successo all'Atalanta ad esempio, a passare dal 6/7 posto a stare per un anno virtualmente al primo posto, con più punti di tutti. Hai tre esterni su cinque che non hanno il gol nelle gambe, Saelemakers, Castillejo e Hauge, un centrale come Romagnoli che non è mai una sicurezza, non hai un terzino sinistro di riserva e Dalot è anonimo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Il giudizio su Pioli a fine campionato.


----------



## JoKeR (13 Febbraio 2021)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Quoto esattamente tutto. Le ferite degli infortuni e del Covid stanno emergendo. Hai tirato a tutta per novembre, dicembre e ora stai pagando il conto. Appena trovi una squadra che va ai mille, Atalanta e Spezia, perdi. Purtroppo mi sa che come ha sempre sottolineato Lineker il mercato è stato sbagliato



Il mercato permetteva solo quello che è arrivato, anzi bella grazia, specie Tomori!
Ma vi siete accorti se non ci fosse Mandzu in panchina ci sarebbe Colombo che non gioca alla Cremonese?

Siamo rimasti primi nonostante mille problemi, ma siamo cotti.
Rebic mai entrato in forma
Chala dopo il covid a pezzi
Kjaer sempre rotto
Kessie cotto
Benna due mesi fuori, oggi prima da titolare
Ibra fuori due mesi
Mandzu fuori da anni
Saele dopo un mese fuori non ingrana
Tonali borsite all'anca
Castillejo pubalgia
Theo mezzo cotto
Gabbia fuori due mesi
Hauge non si era mai fermato
Diaz ora fuori

Cioè non voglio cercare scuse per Pioli e le brutte prestazioni, ma è chiaro che la corda a forza di tirare si è spezzata.
Oggi andavamo proprio ad una velocità diversa, purtroppo questa stagione fino ad oggi esaltante è stata piena di problemi che ora presentano il conto.

Pioli è un allenatore che deve riportarci in champions, i miracoli nessuno glieli ha chiesti.


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Febbraio 2021)

pioli sta facendo bene.
l'unico appunto può essere quello della personalità, avevamo trovato un equilibrio e per non togliere ibra mette sempre mandzukic fuori ruolo. Contro agudelo tomori doveva giocare, ma ha preferito kjaer e romagnoli, scelti più per "politica" che per scelta tecnica.
più che altro secondo me stiamo scoprendo che per anno prossimo in champions servono titolari.. forse qualcuno si illudeva che bastava allungare la panchina. Per la champions dovresti invece metter dentro un terzino che sposti calabria in panca, un trequartista che sposti chala in panca, un ala che sposti saleameker in panca, una punta che sposti ibra in panca, un centrocampista che sposti kessie o bennacer in panca, insomma cosi ragiona una squadra che va in champions. Servono rinforzi.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dopo quella con l'Atalanta, altra partita cannata in pieno. Qui avevamo pure una settimana per prepararla. Gravissimo. 0 tiri in porta.



Quindi se facciamo 0 tiri in porta, sbagliamo 1000 passaggi, sbagliamo 1000 controlli la colpa è di Pioli? Non dei giocatori....


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2021)

io ricordo le parole di pioli in una delleprime interviste (forse la conferenza stampa di presentazioe)

disse: "quello che mi piacerebbe è restare tanti anni nello stesso club..per ora non mi è mai successo"

eh...e ci sarà un motivo caro Ste...


----------



## Pit96 (13 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi se facciamo 0 tiri in porta, sbagliamo 1000 passaggi, sbagliamo 1000 controlli la colpa è di Pioli? Non dei giocatori....



La colpa è di tutti. Oggi Pioli l'ha sbagliata nella preparazione, non siamo mai stati in partita. Non è che siamo arrivati davanti alla porta 5 volte e l'attaccante ha sbagliato il tiro. Oggi non avevamo proprio idea di cosa fare. Siamo stati surclassati sotto ogni punto di vista. E grandi colpe ce le ha l'allenatore qua. E lo dico dopo avergli dato tantissimi meriti. Detto questo speriamo sia stato solo un (altro) passo falso, ma ho i miei dubbi


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Il mercato permetteva solo quello che è arrivato, anzi bella grazia, specie Tomori!
> Ma vi siete accorti se non ci fosse Mandzu in panchina ci sarebbe Colombo che non gioca alla Cremonese?
> 
> Siamo rimasti primi nonostante mille problemi, ma siamo cotti.
> ...



se non ci fosse manzu ce ne dovrebbe essere uno molto più forte e meno costoso.
acquisto osceno, senza scuse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

qualcuno mi spieghi perchè continuiamo a ricercare solo lanci lunghi per un cadavere come ibra e uno che la palla di testa non la beccherà mai come leao. se è perchè oggi sembrava che i nostri giocassero a 3000m di altitudine allora perchè sembrava che fossimo a 3000m di altitudine? 
tutti fermi sembravano drogati

poi va be abbiamo capito dove """"vede"""" manzu. a questo punto non mi aspetto più molto dalla stagione se non esce da certi schemi.

meite supera tonali.
manzu riserva di leao e non di ibra
tomori riserva e non titolare
rebic riserva di leao e non titolare.

il mercato gli ha fatto male e l abbondanza non gli fa bene. non mi sta piacendo nell'ultimo mese ma oggi sono i primi punti persi in campionato dove lui per me è parziale responsabile.

se non la pianta di far ste porcate a giugno per me si può anche cambiare. sta inspiegabilmente rovinando una magia creata da lui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi se facciamo 0 tiri in porta, sbagliamo 1000 passaggi, sbagliamo 1000 controlli la colpa è di Pioli? Non dei giocatori....



Peraltro sono andato a vedere le statistiche su LegaserieA.it e siamo la terza squadra per tiri in porta, dietro Napoli e Atalanta. La terza, davanti a Inda e Gobbi, il che significa che non abbiamo certo problemi di creatività. Quanto successo ieri sera quindi è ancora più inspiegabile, sto anche riguardando la partita con calma per farmi un’idea più lucida e confermo le impressioni avute, ieri sera non eravamo da Serie A, neanche lontanamente.

Capiremo qualcosa di più le prossime partite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Finito di rivederla adesso e ho notato un’altra cosa curiosa: i due centrocampisti centrali di ieri sera erano Benna e Kessiè. Il primo ha fatto quasi il libero vecchia maniera stando quasi ad ogni azione di rilancio dietro Romagna e Kjær, il secondo praticamente stabile come terzino sinistro. In mezzo al campo non c'era letteralmente nessuno. Totalmente lasciato in mano allo Spezia. Ditemi voi se ha senso una roba del genere.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Finito di rivederla adesso e ho notato un’altra cosa curiosa: i due centrocampisti centrali di ieri sera erano Benna e Kessiè. Il primo ha fatto quasi il libero vecchia maniera stando quasi ad ogni azione di rilancio dietro Romagna e Kjær, il secondo praticamente stabile come terzino sinistro. In mezzo al campo non c'era letteralmente nessuno. Totalmente lasciato in mano allo Spezia. Ditemi voi se ha senso una roba del genere.



Era chiaro che la abbiamo persa li.
Troppe situazioni in cui Bennacer ha rischiato di perderla giocando ultimo davanti a Gigio.
E quando chiedo un piano B a Pioli, chiedo che il centrocampo non sia una linea a due.
Mi fa male dover criticare Pioli, ma si deve.
E spero che non arrivino intestardimenti come a suo tempo quelli di Zaccheroni. Non è che la cosa che ti ha detto bene per un po' di tempo deve rimanere l'unica cosa che fai.
Tutti gli allenatori fanno errori, ma serve anche il saper cambiare tanto quanto l'avere una forte identità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Era chiaro che la abbiamo persa li.
> Troppe situazioni in cui Bennacer ha rischiato di perderla giocando ultimo davanti a Gigio.
> E quando chiedo un piano B a Pioli, chiedo che il centrocampo non sia una linea a due.
> Mi fa male dover criticare Pioli, ma si deve.
> ...



Io so solo che ho voglia di aprire letteralmente la faccia a qualcuno, non sono riuscito a chiudere occhio nemmeno cinque minuti, sti maledetti, ste bestie, mi faranno fare una brutta fine prima o poi, giuro che se quest’anno succedesse l’imponderabile (che non voglio neanche nominare, ma sarebbe una “impresa” in negativo mai riuscita a nessuno nella storia del calcio) smetto col calcio davvero, basta, sono 50 anni che seguo il Milan, mi sono fatto la B, ho vissuto il quasi fallimento di Farina, gli anni di Blissett e scarpari vari, poi gli anni del Giannino, ho inalato, respirato, mangiato, bevuto, assimilato un tale quantitativo di M E R D A che potrei concimare l’intera Pampa, non ne posso più, che non si azzardino questi infami a darmi questo dispiacere (mi riferisco all’”imponderabile” detto sopra, sappiamo a cosa mi riferisco, cioè al perdere la CL dopo essere stati campioni d’inverno, cosa MAI riuscita a nessuna squadra NEL MONDO INTERO) perché è la volta buona che chiudo davvero, c’è un limite a tutto, che questi maledetti mi facciano rimpiangere di aver trasmesso la passione per il Milan ai miei figli, che osino arrivare a tanto, e giuro che chiudo, ripeto che anche io ho un limite, ora basta.


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2021)

Conosce solo 1 modulo.
Dopo il 1 tempo osceno avrebbe dovuto rinfoltire il centrocampo ed invece ha continuato fino al 83 con il 4231.poi è passato ad un 442 ma la frittata era fatta.
Avrei provato con un 4312 con Tonali o Kalulu davanti alla difesa ed in attacco Leao Ibra e Mandzukic.


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Conosce solo 1 modulo.
> Dopo il 1 tempo osceno avrebbe dovuto rinfoltire il centrocampo ed invece ha continuato fino al 83 con il 4231.poi è passato ad un 442 ma la frittata era fatta.
> Avrei provato con un 4312 con Tonali o Kalulu davanti alla difesa ed in attacco Leao Ibra e Mandzukic.



Il problema non è il modulo ma gli interpreti. Ieri Benna e Chala non si reggevano in piedi. Un allenatore normale dopo il primo tempo horror li avrebbe sostituiti nell intervallo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il modulo ma gli interpreti. Ieri Benna e Chala non si reggevano in piedi. Un allenatore normale dopo il primo tempo horror li avrebbe sostituiti nell intervallo.



Il problema è anche il modulo..soffriamo le squadre che fanno un preciso tipo di calcio fatto di duelli intensità e corsa. Lille, Atalanta, Spezia.. vedrete che faremo una fatica cane anche col Verona perché a questo tipo di calcio Pioli non riesce a trovare una soluzione diversa per fronteggiarli... Una volta puoi sbagliare ma dopo un 5-0 3-0 3-0 2-0 se non cerchi almeno una soluzione differente sei limitato..


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2021)

A prescindere da quello che sarà, bisogna portare un top e dire addio a Pioli.


----------



## davidsdave80 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ma io mi chiedo perchè ha aspettato l'80°mo a fare i cambi... perchè quando vedi che non gira nulla non cambi pelle alla squadra ad inizio secondo tempo ? Tonali, Tomori o kalulu , Mandzu... almeno provi subito a giocarlo diversamente...boh... eppure tanti allenatori anche all'estero fanno così...non capisco ...eppure era evidente già dal primo tempo che non ci si capiva nulla in campo..


----------



## Davidoff (14 Febbraio 2021)

Io penso che, semplicemente, stiano venendo a galla i valori reali di squadra e allenatore. Il Milan non è il Bayern Monaco e Pioli non è Klopp, abbiamo sovraperformato spinti da entusiasmo e stadi vuoti ma la magia sta svanendo. Gli infortuni e i positivi da Covid sono una parziale spiegazione, penso che anche la stanchezza di giocare ininterrottamente da agosto si stia facendo sentire. Cerchiamo di arrivare quarti, sarebbe già molto, ma mi unisco a chi chiede un cambio in panchina a fine anno, si stanno iniziando a vedere i soliti cali avuti da Pioli con altre squadre.


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ci sono Allegri e Sarri liberi,ma anche Spalletti sarebbe un upgrade.


----------



## iceman. (14 Febbraio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io penso che, semplicemente, stiano venendo a galla i valori reali di squadra e allenatore. Il Milan non è il Bayern Monaco e Pioli non è Klopp, abbiamo sovraperformato spinti da entusiasmo e stadi vuoti ma la magia sta svanendo. Gli infortuni e i positivi da Covid sono una parziale spiegazione, penso che anche la stanchezza di giocare ininterrottamente da agosto si stia facendo sentire. Cerchiamo di arrivare quarti, sarebbe già molto, ma mi unisco a chi chiede un cambio in panchina a fine anno, si stanno iniziando a vedere i soliti cali avuti da Pioli con altre squadre.



Posso capire perdere con giuve e Atlanta e anche Inter, ma non esiste proprio che soffri anche contro cani e porci e che non riesci a sfangarla senza rigori. 
Dio mio che pochezza imbarazzante.


----------



## gemy (14 Febbraio 2021)

Quando incontriamo squadre che alzano i ritmi noi andiamo in sofferenza ieri Italiano è stato perfetto Pioli no


----------



## Rivera10 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io penso che, semplicemente, stiano venendo a galla i valori reali di squadra e allenatore. Il Milan non è il Bayern Monaco e Pioli non è Klopp, abbiamo sovraperformato spinti da entusiasmo e stadi vuoti ma la magia sta svanendo. Gli infortuni e i positivi da Covid sono una parziale spiegazione, penso che anche la stanchezza di giocare ininterrottamente da agosto si stia facendo sentire. Cerchiamo di arrivare quarti, sarebbe già molto, ma mi unisco a chi chiede un cambio in panchina a fine anno, si stanno iniziando a vedere i soliti cali avuti da Pioli con altre squadre.



Giusto. A fine anno prendiamo Klopp e i giocatori del Bajer Monaco!!!


----------



## Milanoide (14 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci sono Allegri e Sarri liberi,ma anche Spalletti sarebbe un upgrade.


No a nessuno dei tre che hanno noti limiti, anche maggiori di quelli di Pioli.

Pioli maturi come deve maturare la squadra giovane.
E secondo i momenti della partita tutti sono in discussione, anche Ibra.
Ricordo che con la Juve la ribaltammo appena uscito.
Ed è vero che nel periodo senza Ibra, in piena emergenza anche per altre assenze, giocavamo meglio.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo alla canna del gas e non riusciamo più a stare alti.

Anche con Ibra in campo abbiamo spesso provato a stare alti e giocare in pochi metri, ma questa stagione ci ha distrutto a livello fisico.
Non è un caso che l'altra squadra con parecchi problemi di infortuni, cioè il Napoli, abbia già collezionato tantissime sconfitte.

A prescindere dal valore, medio, della nostra guida tecnica, tutto quello che è successo intorno si sta vedendo ora: se per un periodo ci siamo compattati, ora ci stiamo sciogliendo come neve al sole.
Ieri Kjaer e soprattutto Benna/Chala erano completamente a pezzi dal punto di vista fisico... o non lo avete notato?
Chi ha giocato a calcio, anche a livelli bassissimi, sa bene che la condizione atletica, a maggior ragione nel calcio di oggi, è tutto.
Chala ieri non stoppava un pallone, Benna non pressava nessuno....

Abbiamo avuto mille problemi e continuiamo ad averli (leggasi Rebic)... ne abbiamo avuti molti di più degli altri e siccome non siamo fenomeni questo è il risultato.

Basta guardare il Liverpool ragazzi, completamente a pezzi e umiliato ogni domenica...


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Una squadra che vuole davvero tornare a vincere lo scudetto prende Max Allegri.
Diamo atto a Pioli di un 2020 super, ovviamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli ha rotto i maroni.

Come fa a non capire, che con squadre che ti pressano fino a dentro il cesso, non puoi continuare a far partire l'azione sistematicamente dal basso.

Facciamo una domanda: quante volte abbiamo supeeratoil centrocampo partendo dal basso? Diciamo zero.

Non puoi avere un solo modo di giocare , ti devi a volte adeguare e cambiare strategia.

Lo stesso Napoli con la Juve ha iniziato con un calcio lungo dal portiere, andandosi a prendere le seconde palle le palle vaganti,risultato: la Juve ha perso campo e punti di riferimento, non riusciva più a pressare in avanti,perdendo metri fondamentali.

Non si può avere solo un tipo di calcio , bisogna cambiare atteggiamento e non solo uomini.

Ieri sarei stato più contento se avessimo perso 5-0 forse avremmo imparato qualcosa.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il modulo ma gli interpreti. Ieri Benna e Chala non si reggevano in piedi. Un allenatore normale dopo il primo tempo horror li avrebbe sostituiti nell intervallo.



ma soprattutto un allenatore con polso non avrebbe mai messo titolare il turco, sembrava un
bambino di 5 anni che da i primi calci a una palla, cadeva al momento del tiro, punizioni da fermo
e calci d'angolo tirate senza forza, perdeva la palla da solo in controllo, voglio dire come fai
a mettermi titolare un giocatore in condizioni cosi disastrose? ..ma che cosa ha visto Pioli in
allenamento questa settimana? ..allucinante poi la sostituzione in ritardo..


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Febbraio 2021)

Non so che partita abbiate visto voi, ma io prima di vedere confusione ho visto un Milan fisicamente e atleticamente inesistente.
Dare SOLO la colpa a pioli di tutti ciò mi sembra eccessivo. Detto questo, ieri poteva far partire dalla panchina i tre rientranti, che potevamo invece "rischiare" in coppa. Tanto poi li puoi togliere al 60' se pensi al derby, hai 5 cambi! 

Fatte queste premesse, rivedendo la partita ho proprio visto una squadra sulle gambe. Ci sono 4 giorni per riprenderci. Spero che chi deve curare la parte atletica sappia cosa fare. Spesso si dice "quando non gira la testa non girano neanche le gambe". Per me è al contrario. 

P. S. Van fatti i complimenti allo Spezia e al suo allenatore, ogni tanto va anche dato merito all'avversario.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ci sono Allegri e Sarri liberi,ma anche Spalletti sarebbe un upgrade.



per come la vedo io: se succede l'irreparabile (non si va in champions) prendere Spalletti

nel caso andiamo in champions e manteniamo un livello di rosa piu che buono come ora prendere Sarri

sono contrario ai ritorni (eccetto Ancelotti si capisce ) quindi eviterei Allegri però non è che dispero se torna eh..


----------



## 7vinte (14 Febbraio 2021)

Siamo primi, stasera mal che vada secondi a -1, ricordatevelo eh


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siamo primi, stasera mal che vada secondi a -1, ricordatevelo eh



si,si ma siamo scoppiati tre sconfitte in un mese, se continua cosi c'è da preoccuparsi anche per
il quarto posto..


----------



## Paolino (14 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli in confusione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Siamo primi, stasera mal che vada secondi a -1, ricordatevelo eh



Il refrain dell'era gattusiana. 

"Siamo secondi ricordatevi, siamo terzi ricordatevi"

Sappiamo come è finita.

Ci sono parecchi segnali non positivi


----------



## Zenos (14 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il refrain dell'era gattusiana.
> 
> "Siamo secondi ricordatevi, siamo terzi ricordatevi"
> 
> ...



Verissimo "eh ma siamo 4" quando c'erano chiari segnali non positivi ed infatti arrivammo 5.
Negli ultimi 20 giorni ne abbiamo perse 3 su 5 di cui 2 in campionato. Si deve invertire la rotta e subito,siamo a soli 7 punti dal 4 posto (5 punti se la Juve vince la partita da recuperare)se canniamo le prossime 2 possiamo dire addio anche quest'anno all'Europa che conta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Verissimo "eh ma siamo 4" quando c'erano chiari segnali non positivi ed infatti arrivammo 5.
> Negli ultimi 20 giorni ne abbiamo perse 3 su 5 di cui 2 in campionato. Si deve invertire la rotta e subito,siamo a soli 7 punti dal 4 posto (5 punti se la Juve vince la partita da recuperare)se canniamo le prossime 2 possiamo dire addio anche quest'anno all'Europa che conta.




Altro che quarti, c'è stato un momento in cui eravamo terzi o secondi, non ricordo. Posizione strasculata viste le prestazioni, ma la maggioranza non voleva vedere la realtà. Li ricordo benissimo gli attacchi a chi diceva come stavano andando le cose.

Quest'anno qualcosa in più a livello individuale lo abbiamo, però onestamente non sarei comunque felice di un posto champion sculato all'ultimo visto il campionato fin ora.

Vorrei un posto champion guadagnato e un sogno scudetto infranto per partite perse in un certo modo, non perché lo Spezia ci pialla o l'atalanta ci da 3 pere come niente.

Conta tantissimo anche come non si raggiungono gli obiettivi e i "sogni". Quanto meno si ha la coscienza a posto e non ci si può rimproverare di niente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Altro che quarti, c'è stato un momento in cui eravamo terzi o secondi, non ricordo. Posizione strasculata viste le prestazioni, ma la maggioranza non voleva vedere la realtà. Li ricordo benissimo gli attacchi a chi diceva come stavano andando le cose.
> 
> Quest'anno qualcosa in più a livello individuale lo abbiamo, però onestamente non sarei comunque felice di un posto champion sculato all'ultimo visto il campionato fin ora.
> 
> ...



Eravamo terzi con Rino, anche se va detto che con Rino alla ventiseiesima giornata conclusa eravamo ancora a 48 punti.

*Fallirlo quest’anno sarebbe a mani bassissime il peggior fallimento di tutta la nostra storia.*


Che non si azzardino, questi animali. Perché c’è un limite a tutto, anche alla m e r d a che noi tifosi siamo disposti a inalare, respirare, bere e mangiare, se lo ricordino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che ho voglia di aprire letteralmente la faccia a qualcuno, non sono riuscito a chiudere occhio nemmeno cinque minuti, sti maledetti, ste bestie, mi faranno fare una brutta fine prima o poi, giuro che se quest’anno succedesse l’imponderabile (che non voglio neanche nominare, ma sarebbe una “impresa” in negativo mai riuscita a nessuno nella storia del calcio) smetto col calcio davvero, basta, sono 50 anni che seguo il Milan, mi sono fatto la B, ho vissuto il quasi fallimento di Farina, gli anni di Blissett e scarpari vari, poi gli anni del Giannino, ho inalato, respirato, mangiato, bevuto, assimilato un tale quantitativo di M E R D A che potrei concimare l’intera Pampa, non ne posso più, che non si azzardino questi infami a darmi questo dispiacere (mi riferisco all’”imponderabile” detto sopra, sappiamo a cosa mi riferisco, cioè al perdere la CL dopo essere stati campioni d’inverno, cosa MAI riuscita a nessuna squadra NEL MONDO INTERO) perché è la volta buona che chiudo davvero, c’è un limite a tutto, che questi maledetti mi facciano rimpiangere di aver trasmesso la passione per il Milan ai miei figli, che osino arrivare a tanto, e giuro che chiudo, ripeto che anche io ho un limite, ora basta.



anche io oggi sto di lerda. ti capisco. 
a volte rimpiango i tempi in cui arrivavamo tranquilli al 7o posto... non mi arrabbiavo. 
godevo la partita 2 ore e stop.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io oggi sto di lerda. ti capisco.
> a volte rimpiango i tempi in cui arrivavamo tranquilli al 7o posto... non mi arrabbiavo.
> godevo la partita 2 ore e stop.



Io rimpiango i tempi in cui eravamo il Milan, spero che questa stagione non sia il canto del cigno definitivo.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Febbraio 2021)

È un'ottima persona,ma una volta portatici in Champions(speriamo)bisogna andare su ben altro profilo,sempre che si voglia continuare a crescere e non ci si accontenti invece del piazzamento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Eravamo terzi con Rino, anche se va detto che con Rino alla ventiseiesima giornata conclusa eravamo ancora a 48 punti.
> 
> *Fallirlo quest’anno sarebbe a mani bassissime il peggior fallimento di tutta la nostra storia.*
> 
> ...



fallire quest'anno è come fallire gli altri anni, tu ti sei costruito un mondo tutto tuo dove noi abbiamo uno squadrone ma non è così.
indipendentemente da dove arriveremo.
siamo partiti 6i ed il miglior acquisto è stato quel cesso di tonali. abbiam fatto 2 campagne raccapriccianti. se siamo 1i il merito è di pioli al 50% almeno. ma non essendo un fenomeno, perchè la sua carriera parla chiaro, è facile che faticheremo parecchio a non sprofondare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io rimpiango i tempi in cui eravamo il Milan, spero che questa stagione non sia il canto del cigno definitivo.



le 8 precedenti son state canto del cigno? questa è la stessa cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le 8 precedenti son state canto del cigno? questa è la stessa cosa.



No, perché in questa se fallissimo perderemmo tutti i migliori, basta vedere quanta fatica stiamo facendo coi rinnovi, non è più il 2019, adesso che sono esplosi non avremmo chances di trattenerli, se succedesse l’imponderabile. 

Non ci rialzeremmo più come minimo fino all’arrivo della nuova proprietà, se andasse male quest’anno (e se è vero che Idiott è venuto per restare 10 anni campa cavallo).

Ma basta guardare i rinnovi e la fatica che facciamo da primi in classifica per capire, potremmo trattenere giusto Calabria forse, il resto, da Gigio ad Hakan passando per Theo e Bennacer ciaone, ma senza dubbio proprio.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fallire quest'anno è come fallire gli altri anni



Non dopo 43 punti in un girone, non scherziamo dai, e non avremo uno squadrone ma siamo nettamente superiori al Milan di Rino, su questo non ci piove. 

Non ci sarebbe nessuna giustificazione per mancare la CL quest’anno, e ci sarebbero conseguenze che pagheremmo per anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, perché in questa se fallissimo perderemmo tutti i migliori, basta vedere quanta fatica stiamo facendo coi rinnovi, non è più il 2019, adesso che sono esplosi non avremmo chances di trattenerli, se succedesse l’imponderabile.
> 
> Non ci rialzeremmo più come minimo fino all’arrivo della nuova proprietà, se andasse male quest’anno (e se è vero che Idiott è venuto per restare 10 anni campa cavallo).
> 
> ...



ma i migliori chi??? un vecchio di 40 anni che perderemmo comunque? un portiere strapompato e strapagato e manzukic che oltre vecchio è anche scarso?
perdere questi 3 sarebbe bene soprattutto se andassimo in CL. perchè il prossimo anno saranno zavorre.
senza di loro avremmo moltissimo spazio di manovra.
turca sarà l'unico da sostituire. theo e bennacer hanno un contratto e rimarranno qui.

per tutto il resto ti sei costruito un mondo parallelo, esci da questo corpo satana! e basta c'hai una fissa per quel cesso di gattuso impressionante. mollalo.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Febbraio 2021)

Tanti errori di gestione sia in partita che prima ma ad oggi il bilancio è più che positivo, ha fatto mezzo miracolo. Se consideriamo covid ed infortuni non muscolari la fortuna non è stata dalla nostra parte. 

Bisogna dire che gli innesti di Tonali, Hauge, Meite non hanno aiutato minimamente l'allenatore, anzi. 

Non è facile guidare il gruppo, alle volte è meglio inseguire.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Febbraio 2021)

Ho l'impressione che l'avere piu scelte lo sta mettendo in confusione.
I temi:
-Mandzukuc puo fare solamente il vice Ibra, non potra mai giocare in fascia
- Meite é da usare solamente come riserva di Kessié, qualsiasi altro utilizzo é pressoche dannoso.
- Kalulu ha giocato bene a destra contro il Torino ed il suo ruolo naturale. Perche non insistere? Dalot non offre garanzie e non é nemmeno di proprieta nostra. Kalulu come jolly che sa fare il terzino e il centrale puo diventare molto utile
- La coppia centrale Kjaer-Romagnoli non funziona. Troppo simili nella loro tipologia. Poi il capitano Romagnoli ha limiti che ci castigano con una frequenza spaventosa. Abbiamo preso Tomori che per caratteristiche sarebbe il compagno perfetto per Kjaer. Urge provare questa difesa.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Basta dai.
Mi spiace per lui ma di sto passo....


----------



## Pit96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Dia una svegliata alla squadra perché facciamo pena tanto quanto il Milan di Giampaolo.
Qua si rischia il tracollo serio. Tanti, troppi segnali negativi. Siamo in caduta libera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2021)

O dimostra una netta inversione di tendenza nelle prossime oppure deve essere cacciato, abbiamo avuto un crollo indegno, come la sua Inda del 2016/2017 che passò dal fare 36 punti tra la tredicesima (quando subentrò) e la ventottesima giornata per poi fare due punti tra la ventinovesima e la trentacinquesima, noi rischiamo un qualcosa di simile, bisogna evitarlo in ogni modo, non possiamo permetterci di mancare la CL, sarebbe la fine.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> O dimostra una netta inversione di tendenza nelle prossime oppure deve essere cacciato, abbiamo avuto un crollo indegno, come la sua Inda del 2016/2017 che passò dal fare 36 punti tra la tredicesima (quando subentrò) e la ventottesima giornata per poi fare due punti tra la ventinovesima e la trentacinquesima, noi rischiamo un qualcosa di simile, bisogna evitarlo in ogni modo, non possiamo permetterci di mancare la CL, sarebbe la fine.



se è per quello anche con lazio e fiorentina ha fatto roba simile...periodi ottimi e poi periodi drammatici

non so che succede a questo allenatore...è come se finche tutto va bene lui fa andare bene ma appena l'inerzia cambia è impotente..boh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Febbraio 2021)

Alla fine sta arrivando lo scotto da pagare, d'altronde era impossibile che Pioli si rivelasse un allenatore coi controcazzi, un po' ci si è voluti illudere grazie a certi risultati.

Bisogna trovare un altro allenatore per la prossima stagione anche riuscisse a c'entrare gli obiettivi, cosa che onestamente non so se riuscirà a fare


----------



## Solo (18 Febbraio 2021)

Adesso vediamo se affonda (cosa probabile visto la sua carriera mediocre) o se riesce a fare uno step e migliorare come allenatore.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Febbraio 2021)

Questa squadra,oggi,non può permettersi un centrocampo a 2,specie contro l'Inter,vediamo se ci arriva a capirlo e a porre rimedio.


----------



## Mika (18 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine sta arrivando lo scotto da pagare, d'altronde era impossibile che Pioli si rivelasse un allenatore coi controcazzi, un po' ci si è voluti illudere grazie a certi risultati.
> 
> Bisogna trovare un altro allenatore per la prossima stagione anche riuscisse a c'entrare gli obiettivi, cosa che onestamente non so se riuscirà a fare



Se si va in CL non si manda via Pioli, l'obbiettivo è tale se lo centra giusto che rimanga. Che progetto volete vedere nascere se ogni anno si cambia allenatore? Che messaggio arriverebbe alla squadra se si allontanasse un allenatore che dopo 8 anni riporta in CL il Milan?

Qui dentro qualcuno ha pensato di avere la squadra da scudetto a mani basse... vi siete illusi troppo, io ero sempre convinto che ci sarebbe stato un calo e quella media non potevamo tenerla soprattutto quando iniziano a venire meno le energie dei giocatori fondamentali, ho sempre scritto "mi godo il momento fino a che dura, poi arriveranno i tempi dove si soffrirà e l'allenatore avrà sempre il mio sostegno" ma mi sa qui dentro si passa da bianco a nero subito. Il problema è che nel girone di andata tra positivi al Covid e infortuni hanno sempre giocato gli stessi, quando devi fare trovare la condizione a giocatori a blocchi per reparto si arriva al momento che atleticamente si paga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Febbraio 2021)

Io spero che vada bene la sua esperienza (ma comincia a salirmi il pessimismo) perché Ragnarok è ancora dietro l'angolo...

Di alternative, boh... non ce la vedo questa proprietà a cercare il mega allenatore...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Febbraio 2021)

c'è poco da dirgli. 
si sapeva che non era un fenomeno, stanno venendo fuori i suoi limiti ma deve schierare giocatori al limite del ridicolo. 

anche lui ci mette del suo con romagnoli e krunic è... io credo che se va come ho sempre temuto da mesi a giugno ci salutano sia lui che maldini con un anno di ritardo.
e se deve essere sia, perchè per me questo è un anno perso. non abbiamo messo nulla per il futuro, nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Troppo pessimismo. I conti si fanno alla fine.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2021)

fortuna che gli stadi sono chiusi, altrimenti i tifosi gli darebbero il colpo di grazia


----------



## Andre96 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se si va in CL non si manda via Pioli, l'obbiettivo è tale se lo centra giusto che rimanga. Che progetto volete vedere nascere se ogni anno si cambia allenatore? Che messaggio arriverebbe alla squadra se si allontanasse un allenatore che dopo 8 anni riporta in CL il Milan?
> 
> Qui dentro qualcuno ha pensato di avere la squadra da scudetto a mani basse... vi siete illusi troppo, io ero sempre convinto che ci sarebbe stato un calo e quella media non potevamo tenerla soprattutto quando iniziano a venire meno le energie dei giocatori fondamentali, ho sempre scritto "mi godo il momento fino a che dura, poi arriveranno i tempi dove si soffrirà e l'allenatore avrà sempre il mio sostegno" ma mi sa qui dentro si passa da bianco a nero subito. Il problema è che nel girone di andata tra positivi al Covid e infortuni hanno sempre giocato gli stessi, quando devi fare trovare la condizione a giocatori a blocchi per reparto si arriva al momento che atleticamente si paga.



Gli stessi che ora criticano tutto e tutti, quando tutto andava bene dicevano che non saremmo mai durati.
Cioè, in pratica erano già schifati quando andava tutto bene (sul campo, perchè tra infortuni e covid lasciamo perdere) e ora sono i più disillusi e delusi. Boh.


----------



## Mika (18 Febbraio 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Troppo pessimismo. I conti si fanno alla fine.



La cosa brutta e che se facessimo quarti, cosa possibile, qui in molti vorrebbero la testa di Pioli perché non si è vinto lo scudetto in quanto a Gennaio si era in testa invece di festeggiare il ritorno in CL dopo 8 anni di assenza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Febbraio 2021)

Non credo che abbia il coraggio di panchinare Romagnoli che ad oggi gia sarebbe una mossa decisiva per stabilizzare la nostra difesa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io spero che vada bene la sua esperienza (ma comincia a salirmi il pessimismo) perché Ragnarok è ancora dietro l'angolo...
> 
> Di alternative, boh... non ce la vedo questa proprietà a cercare il mega allenatore...



Basterebbe Spalletti, altro che mega allenatore.

Ovviamente solo se dovesse confermarsi su questa pericolosissima china, ma anche i più “protettivi” verso l’allenatore sanno che questo Milan non può permettersi di fare, chessó, 5 punti nelle prossime 5 partite, perché significherebbe andare sotto al quarto posto.

Eppure Pioli è proprio uno che ha crolli simili, che fa performare un’Inda come quella di 4 anni fa a livelli assurdi per quasi un girone per poi crollare di schianto, bene, noi non possiamo farlo, non possiamo o siamo rovinati.

Fosse un campionato come quello del 2018/2019, dove il Napoli dopo 21 partite aveva 48 punti, cioè uno in meno di noi ora, ma aveva altresì 14 punti di vantaggio sul quinto posto (alla ventunesima del 2018/2019 il Napoli era secondo a 48 punti e la Roma quinta a 34, appunto), forse potremmo permetterci di tenere Pioli anche in caso di crollo, perché probabilmente con un vantaggio simile non comprometterebbe la CL, ma con 9 punti sulla quinta la quale ha una partita da recuperare le cose stanno molto diversamente, e uno dei classici crolli tipici di Pioli comprometterebbe la qualificazione CL e il nostro futuro.


----------



## Raryof (18 Febbraio 2021)

Adesso è arrivato il momento della verità, prima era tutto un "stanno facendo pure troppo, 0 pressioni, divertiamoci" ora si è tornati sulla terra, prima non c'erano grosse pressioni, si giocava per arrivare quinti-sesti partendo da dietro, nessuno era responsabilizzato a tal punto da sentirsi in dovere di dover dimostrare qualcosa oltre il semplice compitino, pressioni che sono addirittura diminuite da quando è ripartito il calcio pandemico con gli stadi ben chiusi (quindi 0 pressioni dai tifosi allo stadio).
Ecco qual è il problema, non c'è più la minima pressione su nessuno, è come se avessimo già concluso il campionato o volessimo trovare la scusa per ogni mezza partita sbagliata, infortuni, coviddi, titolari che non giocano mai assieme (e titolari che non dovrebbero esserlo), ma signori, come fai a stare al Milan e non sentire la pressione di non poterti rilassare mai e in nessuna partita soprattutto quando vai contro degli scalzacani slavi in 10 uomini?
Quante vite pensavano di avere? credito? per aver fatto cosa? a parte che io odio il fatto di dover giocare sempre con lo stesso modulo in cui dei giocatori non offensivi giocano in attacco e dei giocatori offensivi (i migliori che abbiamo) devono fare la staffetta, questo perché da mesi viviamo una favola dove i problemi vengono creati dall'esterno e non dall'interno, dove il perbenismo di dover far giocare per forza dei giocatori ci ha tolto di mezzo diversi titolari e quello più becero creato da una fascia non meritata nemmeno sul campo ci sta portando a dover scotennare uno come Kjaer per non dover andare a dire al fake capitano di farsi da parte perché non è più cosa, situazione che affonda lui (personalità non da leader, insofferente alle situazioni, divorato da tutto ciò che lo circonda e lo fa sembrare un novellino europeo quale è) e che affonda noi che a quanto pare non possiamo più cambiare nulla perché comandati da un capitano che non ha la personalità per cambiare nulla e che ora in questo mese si gioca la stagione e forse la carriera, perché se parti da una base quasi perfetta devi aspettarti prima o poi di dover cambiare qualcosa per non diventare obsoleto troppo presto, perché così è il calcio e così è lo sport, al Milan non puoi allenare con i bravo bravo o col pensiero di aver fatto tutto perfettamente, perché quando pensi di aver fatto tutto bene ti ritrovi secondo e con due scontri diretti in sequenza che potrebbero bruciarti un anno di progressi in poche settimane di cocciutismo e pressapochismo cosmico.
E io adesso lo voglio vedere Pioli, se ha abbastanza palle per uscirne e per cambiare qualcosa prima di prendere sberle che lo cambieranno in un modo o nell'altro, quella normalità che aveva trovato prima non la riavrà più, non ce l'hanno gli Aversa in provincia e nemmeno gli Italiano, le stagioni evolvono e i giocatori pure, in peggio e in meglio, al Milan non puoi sederti su quanto fatto in passato perché come dimostrano i Galliani e co puoi anche essere il club più forte del mondo ma se non rimani sul pezzo finisci nel baratro nel giro di pochissimo tempo, il Milan purtroppo non è per tutti e prima o poi non basterà nemmeno arrivare quarti ed essere contenti perché il Milan per allora sarà obbligato a trovare un allenatore che non si accontenterà di arrivare quarto pensando di aver fatto un miracolo.. e io Pioli oltre un certo fosso da saltare non ce lo vedo, perché lui ha bisogno di non avere pressioni e di vivere la favola, perché lì ci è arrivato così, in pandemia, con gli stadi vuoti e senza pressioni, il Milan purtroppo non è per tutti e servono profili tosti per gestire quello che è il cambio di marcia necessario per non cadere in stagione in maniera magari banale come contro lo Spezia, quando un Pioli va di overcoaching e pensa troppo qualcosa che va oltre il suo ingegno, quando lui in realtà può praticare turn over ma non può gestire il gruppo in altra maniera, facendo i giusti accorgimenti che non siano in realtà obbligati da infortuni o assenze.
Dico io, per Pioli i problemi ci saranno sempre finché il gruppo sarà al completo, è questa la sbobba da mandare giù, il gruppo al completo e gli accorgimenti necessari, il che fa abbastanza ridere se pensiamo che la pressione maggiore ci sarebbe dovuta essere quando eravamo in emergenza ma le formazioni si facevano da sole, ora che dovremmo sprintare ricadiamo a fondo, nel tentativo di giocare come un anno fa quando l'entusiasmo era diverso e la favola era molto più favola.
E adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto Pioli, perché Allegri è un nome che potrebbe dare certezze totali senza aver bisogno di parlare di favole o di essere troppo testardo, sono allenatori che badano alla sostanza e non si fanno fare la formazione da Ibra o dal capitone insostituibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Complimente per la scelta Romagnoli con Tomori im panchina. Nessuna si poteva aspettare che Lukaku salti Romagnoli senza alcuna difficolta. Una vera sorpresa.


Un momento.

Ah? Lo abbiamo previsto tutti? Strano.
Che rabbia. Non si puo buttare una stagione in questo modo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Quinta sconfitta in un mese e mezzo

Che facciamo??

Con 10 sconfitte a fine anno non penso che andiamo in CL


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Da cacciare via a pedate nel sedere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

società niente mi raccomando.
pioli unico colpevole.
donnarumma rivettato a terra nemmeno.
solo pioli


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Da cacciare via a pedate nel sedere.



C'è Giampaolo libero volendo... così cacciamo un allenatore che lotta per un posto CL. Penso che qui in molti davvero pensavano di vincere lo scudetto a mani basse. Penso che forse era meglio essere decimi così gli isterismi non c'erano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

#viaiperdentidalMilan


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dite che riuscirà a fare qualcosa per cambiare assetto tattico o resta così fino all' 80 per poi inserire Leao al posto di Rebic e la fidanzata krunic.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tutti speravamo nel miracolo e per un attimo ci siamo illusi su sto qua. Bisogna mandarlo via


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> #viaiperdentidalMilan



Prendiamo Giampaolo è libero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mi duole dirlo, ma forse alla fine gazidis non aveva tutti i torti l'anno scorso...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Fino ad un mese fa solo inchini ma la storia parla per lui: quando inizia a perdere il filo, non lo riprende più. E' allenatore da grandi cavalcate seguite da sprofondi inquietanti.

Si prende tanto per il culo Conte. Ma Conte è uno che vince.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se non si arriva in cl quest'anno, ripartiamo da Allegri dai.

Anzi occhi che potrebbe Gazidis richiamare Himler


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Nel post partita si aggrappera alle parate di Handanovic e va tutto bene


----------



## hiei87 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mediocre, come la carriera che ha avuto finora. Uno che non riesce a gestire manco Romagnoli, dove vuole andare?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ripeto i complimenti per la scelta Romagnoli.

Dopo aver regalato gol e diverse gioe nel primo tempo, il genio Stefano ha deciso di schierarlo anche nel secondo tempo e giustamente é stato premiato con altra grandissima azione difensiva che ha permesso un semplice 0-3 al Inter.

Grande, Stefano, avanti cosi! 
Da ritiro del patentino.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non si arriva in cl quest'anno, ripartiamo da Allegri dai.
> 
> Anzi occhi che potrebbe Gazidis richiamare Himler



Temo anche io il ritorno di fiamma per Rangnarock.

Ma servirebbe solo a far fare bella figura all'Edilnord dei due Demoni.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Un finto prete e un finto top.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

O prendiamo Guardiola o tanto vale rimanere con lui. Prendere l'ennesimo Giampollo o giù di lì non serve a niente.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> O prendiamo Guardiola o tanto vale rimanere con lui. Prendere l'ennesimo Giampollo o giù di lì non serve a niente.



E cosa lo tieni a fare? 
È uno che non ci capisce nulla


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo se affonda (cosa probabile visto la sua carriera mediocre) o se riesce a fare uno step e migliorare come allenatore.


Direi che ha cominciato ad imbarcare acqua, vediamo se la Roma gli spara il siluro finale.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E cosa lo tieni a fare?
> È uno che non ci capisce nulla


E chi prendi? L'unico che mi viene in mente è Allegri, lui sì. Prendiamo lui!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## kYMERA (21 Febbraio 2021)

E intanto in panchina Inter se la ridono tutti...


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E chi prendi? L'unico che mi viene in mente è Allegri, lui sì. Prendiamo lui!



Anche Sarri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Adoro il fatto che dopo il sbaglio di schierare Romacesso abbia anche avuto il coraggio di persistere, di tenre fuori Tomori, di tenere in campo Rebic anche nel secondo tempo, di togliere Tonali per inserire Meite.

Cioe...questo oggi ha sbagliato *TUTTO*. Ed era ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

C'era un motivo comunque se quasi tutti qua sopra (e pure in società) volevano Spalletti...

Pioli ha fatto quasi un anno nettamente al di sopra di ogni aspettativa, ma concretamente non ha portato a casa nulla visto che era a cavallo di due campionati.

Vediamo se adesso riesce a tenere il quarto posto oppure distrugge tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Voi la fate per una questione di formazione, vero. Ma io vedo una squadra senza personalità. L'allenatore serve anche a questo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2021)

Male male male, sta sconfessando ciò che eravamo.


Mercato di gennaio, a parte Tomori, ridicolo


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Voi la fate per una questione di formazione, vero. Ma io vedo una squadra senza personalità. L'allenatore serve anche a questo.



La personalità l'ha data Ibra , Pioli non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo un anno di risultati sopra le righe al primo momento di difficoltà della squadra ecco che partono le ghigliottine di chi dimentica che:

-I giocatori giocano da Agosto in quanto da Settembre si rompono a grappoli o si covizzano
-La rosa è palesemente costruita per il quarto posto ma qui dentro illusi dai risultati si chiede lo scudetto
-La società chiede il quarto posto ma qui dentro si chiede lo scudetto.

Io esonererei i tifosi certe volte.


----------



## Manue (21 Febbraio 2021)

La storia non si cambia, 
apici altissimi e poi bassi... tracolli. 

Eccoci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

Come contro l'Atalanta: Partita persa prima del fischio d'inizio grazie al genio Stefano.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno di risultati sopra le righe al primo momento di difficoltà della squadra ecco che partono le ghigliottine di chi dimentica che:
> 
> -I giocatori giocano da Agosto in quanto da Settembre si rompono a grappoli o si covizzano
> -La rosa è palesemente costruita per il quarto posto ma qui dentro illusi dai risultati si chiede lo scudetto
> ...



È così che si raggiunge l'obiettivo eh...
Se ambisci allo scudetto...magari lo vinci, magari no, ma in Champions ci vai.
Se ambisci al quarto posto, lo scudetto di sicuro non lo vinci, e in Champions forse neanche ci entri .
Questa è una squadra senza palle e senza mordente come il suo allenatore.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2021)

non abbandonarci ora Pioli!


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2021)

Come già scritto, occhio.

Quando Pioli perde il filo, è uno sprofondo continuo e senza sosta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La personalità l'ha data Ibra , Pioli non ha fatto nulla.



Anche il giocare senza pubblico ha tolto pressioni. Col pubblico probabilmente il periodo buono di Pioli sarebbe finito prima


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già scritto, occhio.
> 
> Quando Pioli perde il filo, è uno sprofondo continuo e senza sosta.



Roma-Udinese-Verona-Napoli.
3 punti, ce la facciamo o si chiedo troppo?


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

Con lui e Romagna arrivamo quinti al 100 x 100.


----------



## Kayl (21 Febbraio 2021)

Potevi scegliere. Tomori o Tumore. Hai scelto Tumore. Avere la fascia non rende titolari inamovibili, qualcuno glielo spieghi!!!


----------



## sunburn (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno di risultati sopra le righe al primo momento di difficoltà della squadra ecco che partono le ghigliottine di chi dimentica che:
> 
> -I giocatori giocano da Agosto in quanto da Settembre si rompono a grappoli o si covizzano
> -La rosa è palesemente costruita per il quarto posto ma qui dentro illusi dai risultati si chiede lo scudetto
> ...


Il tifoso mediamente è umorale: si esalta eccessivamente per le vittorie e si deprime eccessivamente per le sconfitte.

Nonostante un mese e mezzo disastroso, siamo perfettamente in corsa per l’obiettivo stagionale grazie i bonus che ci siamo guadagnati con un girone d’andata eccellente. Però non bisogna neanche nascondersi dietro un dito: i bonus stanno per finire e questa squadra non ha la mentalità per scendere in campo con l’obbligo di vincere a ogni costo, cosa che succederà già da settimana prossima.
A mio parere c’è un problema fisico solo in parte. Il grosso problema è mentale perché una squadra cotta fisicamente approccia le partite in modo completamente diverso e poi ha il crollo durante la partita. Noi, paradossalmente, in queste ultime partite stiamo facendo meglio alla fine.
Quindi a mio parere c’è soprattutto un problema di testa. A questo punto penso sia doveroso che Ibrahimovic annunci ufficialmente la sua rinuncia al circo sanremese per dare un segnale a quelli che lui chiama i suoi discepoli.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È così che si raggiunge l'obiettivo eh...
> Se ambisci allo scudetto...magari lo vinci, magari no, ma in Champions ci vai.
> Se ambisci al quarto posto, lo scudetto di sicuro non lo vinci, e in Champions forse neanche ci entri .
> Questa è una squadra senza palle e senza mordente come il suo allenatore.



Si, ma qui si chiede la testa di un allenatore al primo momento negativo, praticamente se Maldini seguisse le direttive dei tifosi il Milan dovrebbe cambiare allenatore alla prime due sconfitte di fila o due pareggi di fila come quello che è stato fatto fino ad ora invece di essere bollato come qualcosa di inaspettato (e non venitemi a dire che vi aspettate di essere primi in classifica a metà Febbraio) in qualcosa di normale.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tifoso mediamente è umorale: si esalta eccessivamente per le vittorie e si deprime eccessivamente per le sconfitte.
> 
> Nonostante un mese e mezzo disastroso, siamo perfettamente in corsa per l’obiettivo stagionale grazie i bonus che ci siamo guadagnati con un girone d’andata eccellente. Però non bisogna neanche nascondersi dietro un dito: i bonus stanno per finire e questa squadra non ha la mentalità per scendere in campo con l’obbligo di vincere a ogni costo, cosa che succederà già da settimana prossima.
> A mio parere c’è un problema fisico solo in parte. Il grosso problema è mentale perché una squadra cotta fisicamente approccia le partite in modo completamente diverso e poi ha il crollo durante la partita. Noi, paradossalmente, in queste ultime partite stiamo facendo meglio alla fine.
> Quindi a mio parere c’è soprattutto un problema di testa. A questo punto penso sia doveroso che Ibrahimovic annunci ufficialmente la sua rinuncia al circo sanremese per dare un segnale a quelli che lui chiama i suoi discepoli.



Si ma non puoi chiedere la testa di un allenatore al primo cenno di cedimento fisico, altrimenti 3 allenatori all'anno bisogna cambiare, cosa del periodo d'oro di Zamparini. Passare dal "grande Pioli£ e Pioli perdente vattene buuh!".


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Incomprensibile.

Grandi capacità seguite da grandi errori.

A questo punto non so che pensare, mi sembra evidente che quanto visto fino a poco tempo fa è forse stato dato solo da un concomitante surplus di prestazioni incredibili da parte di Bennacer, Kessie, Calabria e Kjaer.

Altrimenti non si spiega.

Spenta la luce, finito il giochino.


----------



## sunburn (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ma non puoi chiedere la testa di un allenatore al primo cenno di cedimento fisico, altrimenti 3 allenatori all'anno bisogna cambiare, cosa del periodo d'oro di Zamparini. Passare dal "grande Pioli£ e Pioli perdente vattene buuh!".



Ma infatti io non ho chiesto la testa di Pioli. Sono quasi sempre contrario al cambio in corsa, figuriamoci se lo chiedo da secondo in classifica. Però si devono dare tutti una svegliata. E, a mio parere, la scossa dovrebbe venire da quello che viene considerato il leader tecnico e morale del gruppo, perché se no è troppo facile dire “merito di Ibra, Pioli conta zero” quando le cose vanno bene e “colpa di Pioli” quando le cose vanno male.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non ho chiesto la testa di Pioli. Sono quasi sempre contrario al cambio in corsa, figuriamoci se lo chiedo da secondo in classifica. Però si devono dare tutti una svegliata. E, a mio parere, la scossa dovrebbe venire da quello che viene considerato il leader tecnico e morale del gruppo, perché se no è troppo facile dire “merito di Ibra, Pioli conta zero” quando le cose vanno bene e “colpa di Pioli” quando le cose vanno male.



Te no, ma la testa qui la stanno chiedendo in tanti, fino a due giornate fa, il 4-0 vs Crotone, qui si inneggiava allo scudetto. Ci vuole equilibrio  Non siamo mai stati da primo/secondo posto. Siamo da lotta quarto posto, la nostra posizione in classifica è sopra le righe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> La storia non si cambia,
> apici altissimi e poi bassi... tracolli.
> 
> Eccoci



Appunto. Solo che non possiamo permettercelo, il Napoli due anni fa prima della ventitreesima (cioè prima di quella che per noi è stata la gara di oggi) aveva più o meno i nostri punti, solo che la quinta gli era distante 16 punti, noi abbiamo la quinta distante nove punti che se vincesse oggi andrebbe a -6. Dulcis in fundo, la quinta deve pure recuperare una partita, quindi un potenziale -3 (e ha lo scontro diretto da giocare con noi).


----------



## sunburn (21 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile.
> 
> Grandi capacità seguite da grandi errori.
> 
> ...


Quello spiega solo in parte le ottime prestazioni che abbiamo visto negli ultimi 9 mesi. Dei valori penso ci siano perché non si fanno due gironi come quelli che abbiamo fatto per caso. Ma questi valori quasi certamente non sono sufficienti per puntare al bersaglio grosso e ora che i nodi stanno venendo al pettine sembra che stiamo rischiando la b... 
Siamo secondi, abbiamo 17 punti in più dell’anno scorso e un piccolo margine sulla quinta. Se l’ultimo mese e mezzo sciagurato fosse stato “spalmato” su tutte le 23 partite di questa stagione, saremmo abbastanza soffisfatti(e qualcuno sognerebbe lo scudetto).
I nostri devono “solo” riattaccare la spina e capire che non abbiamo ancora raggiunto nessun obiettivo. E devono farlo prima di subito.


----------



## bmb (21 Febbraio 2021)

Bisognerebbe stare tutti in cerchio attorno questi ragazzi e all'allenatore, invece al primo momento veramente duro della stagione si mandano tutti alla gogna pubblica.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2021)

Non ho mai speso mezzo complimento per Pioli, e ne leggevo a tonnellate di complimenti esagerati.

Non spenderò mezzo insulto adesso per Pioli, e ne sto leggendo a tonnellate.

Ragazzi, ognuno la pensi come gli pare, ma ogni tanto, non è peccato aggiustare l' obbiettivo ed essere realistici.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Solo che non possiamo permettercelo, il Napoli due anni fa prima della ventitreesima (cioè prima di quella che per noi è stata la gara di oggi) aveva più o meno i nostri punti, solo che la quinta gli era distante 16 punti, noi abbiamo la quinta distante nove punti che se vincesse oggi andrebbe a -6. Dulcis in fundo, la quinta deve pure recuperare una partita, quindi un potenziale -3 (e ha lo scontro diretto da giocare con noi).



Guarda che a -6 c'e' gia' la lazio che presto avra' solo il campionato da giocare,i gobbi ti invito a non considerarli che tanto ci finiranno davanti,e non dimenticare l'atalanta che se vince oggi e' pure a -6.PS: sei sempre dell'idea che vuoi andare a giocarti tutto a bergamo all'ultima?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come già scritto, occhio.
> 
> Quando Pioli perde il filo, è uno sprofondo continuo e senza sosta.



È dal crollo di La Spezia che lo dico. “Occhio che qui c’è puzza di baratro”. Ma niente, vogliono tutti Pioli, e allora tenetevelo, poi se fra tre/quattro partite siamo quinti c’è da piangere davvero.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quello spiega solo in parte le ottime prestazioni che abbiamo visto negli ultimi 9 mesi. Dei valori penso ci siano perché non si fanno due gironi come quelli che abbiamo fatto per caso. Ma questi valori quasi certamente non sono sufficienti per puntare al bersaglio grosso e ora che i nodi stanno venendo al pettine sembra che stiamo rischiando la b...
> Siamo secondi, abbiamo 17 punti in più dell’anno scorso e un piccolo margine sulla quinta. Se l’ultimo mese e mezzo sciagurato fosse stato “spalmato” su tutte le 23 partite di questa stagione, saremmo abbastanza soffisfatti(e qualcuno sognerebbe lo scudetto).
> I nostri devono “solo” riattaccare la spina e capire che non abbiamo ancora raggiunto nessun obiettivo. E devono farlo prima di subito.



Certo, pure questo.

Io purtroppo credo sia un spina fisica oltre che mentale. Siamo costantemente rabberciati, gente che gioca sul filo delle rotture da un momento all'altro, Kessie e altri che probabilmente avrebbero bisogno di più riposo.

Siamo andati fuori giri performando oltre le nostre vere possibilità, ed adesso abbiamo rallentato per evitare la fusione del motore.

Pioli io non lo massacro, ma certe scelte, benchè difficoltose come il panchinare Romagnoli e l'insistenza su taluni, sono decisamente penalizzanti.

Devono decidere, in dirigenza, se buttare la stagione per salvare lo status oppure scegliere soluzioni radicali. Facendosi sentire appunto anche con Pioli, Ibrahimovic, Donnarumma e rinnovandi al seguito.

L'allenatore è un sottoposto, e deve far funzionare bene la squadra, prendendo se necessario ordini dall'alto. Se Romagnoli (esempio) sta facendo schifo o non è adatto, lo metti in panchina per scelta tecnica, fine della storia. Quando è opportuno, gioca. Non sarà colpa interamente sua, ma se magari non prendevamo certi goals, staremmo in condizioni diverse, chi lo sa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Guarda che a -6 c'e' gia' la lazio che presto avra' solo il campionato da giocare,i gobbi ti invito a non considerarli che tanto ci finiranno davanti,e non dimenticare l'atalanta che se vince oggi e' pure a -6.PS: sei sempre dell'idea che vuoi andare a giocarti tutto a bergamo all'ultima?



Si hai ragione, e anzi, il Napoli è a -9 ma in questo momento ha giocato 21 partite, mentre noi 23. 

Qui si fa dura se non si prendono provvedimenti immediati, ragazzi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Padre Pioli is back?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo quasi un anno di magia sta cominciando a non capirci nulla. Insistere sulla situazione tattica che *tutti* sapevamo essere critica (Mozzarella vs Lukaku) è inaccettabile e due dei tre gol vengono proprio da lì. Chissà, magari Tomori avrebbe fatto tre autogol e due falli da rigore, ma *mai e poi mai* si sarebbe fatto uccellare così da Lukaku, su questo metto la mano sul fuoco. L'unico difensore in rosa ad avere le caratteristiche per quanto meno dare fastidio al belga, ma gioca quello che al contrario viene sempre evirato da Big Rom. Bah.......
Adesso c'è da sperare che non arrivi il tracollo che, storicamente, è sempre arrivato nella carriera di Pioli. Non possiamo veramente permettercelo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non ho chiesto la testa di Pioli. Sono quasi sempre contrario al cambio in corsa, figuriamoci se lo chiedo da secondo in classifica. Però si devono dare tutti una svegliata. E, a mio parere, la scossa dovrebbe venire da quello che viene considerato il leader tecnico e morale del gruppo, perché se no è troppo facile dire “merito di Ibra, Pioli conta zero” quando le cose vanno bene e “colpa di Pioli” quando le cose vanno male.



hai ragione in pieno, ma è sempre così. 
la popò cade sempre in basso e quello più in basso di tutti adesso (come sempre) è l'allenatore.
ma sta popò chi la fa?
per me sono i piani alti che devono riportare ordine.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Febbraio 2021)

Cosa hanno in comune gli allenatori vincenti?

Rispondete a questa domanda e saprete perché non è da Milan e con le qualificazioni Champions mi lavo le ascelle.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ripeto i complimenti per la scelta Romagnoli.
> 
> Dopo aver regalato gol e diverse gioe nel primo tempo, il genio Stefano ha deciso di schierarlo anche nel secondo tempo e giustamente é stato premiato con altra grandissima azione difensiva che ha permesso un semplice 0-3 al Inter.
> 
> ...



No va beh dai è il 3a0 è colpa tutta la vita di Kessie che si è fatto tagliare fuori uguale a romagnoli nel primo gol. Poi se proprio vuoi anche di donnarumma. Ma di romagnoli, che oggi ne ha combinate di tutti i colori, li proprio no


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe stare tutti in cerchio attorno questi ragazzi e all'allenatore, invece al primo momento veramente duro della stagione si mandano tutti alla gogna pubblica.



Ma appunto leggo solo insulti ad allenatore e giocatori. Io non so dove arriverà il Milan ma tifosi questi tifosi senza alcun dubbio non sono da champion...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No va beh dai è il 3a0 è colpa tutta la vita di Kessie che si è fatto tagliare fuori uguale a romagnoli nel primo gol. Poi se proprio vuoi anche di donnarumma. Ma di romagnoli, che oggi ne ha combinate di tutti i colori, li proprio no



Spero che tu stia scherzando, guarda come Romagnoli non marca Lukaku sul terzo goal, e vienimi a ridire che non è colpa sua.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero che tu stia scherzando, guarda come Romagnoli non marca Lukaku sul terzo goal, e vienimi a ridire che non è colpa sua.



Sul terzo gol erano in 3 contro 1. Romagnoli kjaer e kessie. Quello che si è fatto uccellare è stato kessie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sul terzo gol erano in 3 contro 1. Romagnoli kjaer e kessie. Quello che si è fatto uccellare è stato kessie.



Kessie all’inizio ha sbagliato, ma poi un difensore da CL l’avrebbe contrastato in modo diverso, ripeto guarda come va molle e lento su Lukaku, una roba vomitevole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kessie all’inizio ha sbagliato, ma poi un difensore da CL l’avrebbe contrastato in modo diverso, ripeto guarda come va molle e lento su Lukaku, una roba vomitevole.



Non va su Lukaku. Lo accompagna distante oltre un metro. Il problema é proprio quello.
Lukaku puo calciare indisturbato dal limite del area. E non era la prima volta della partita (l'altra era in area nel primo tempo).


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non va su Lukaku. Lo accompagna distante oltre un metro. Il problema é proprio quello.
> Lukaku puo calciare indisturbato dal limite del area. E non era la prima volta della partita (l'altra era in area nel primo tempo).



Ma cosa doveva fare li? In Italia non esiste un difensore che ferma Lukaku in velocità. Li al massimo è donnarumma che doveva capire che poteva solo tirare sul primo palo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non va su Lukaku. Lo accompagna distante oltre un metro. Il problema é proprio quello.
> Lukaku puo calciare indisturbato dal limite del area. E non era la prima volta della partita (l'altra era in area nel primo tempo).



Appunto. E poi devo leggere che Romagnoli non avrebbe colpe sul terzo goal...

Essere preso per il culo anche no.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *tempo al tempo e purtroppo temo che molti che hanno criticato una semplice constatazione, mi daranno ragione (as usual sempre in ritardo). *
> 
> Il problema di Pioli si sta ormai palesando, sono tanti i piccoli (grandi? ) errori che fa sistematicamente ogni partita, che per fortuna sono stati mascherati fino a Benevento.
> 1) Non cambia mai atteggiamento tattico, questo è l'aspetto più preoccupante. Come diamine si può pensare di giocare ogni 2/3 giorni sempre col 4 2 3 1 che richiede intensità, sforzi fisici importanti. E' follia. In campionato e con tutti i titolari ok, ma per il resto no!!
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo dico da due mesetti, deve svegliarsi e fare il salto di qualità. Trovare alternative tattiche è obbligatori, non possiamo giocare sempre in un modo, ormai ci conoscono. Non possiamo sempre lasciare 2 centrocampisti soli se no veniamo stuprati dalle squadre forti. Meno presunzione ed esperimenti folli, più umiltà. In ogni caso indipendentemente da come finirà il campionato, sono sincero, se ci fosse la possibilità di prendere un allenatore un pò più esperto e bravo non mi dispiacerebbe. Andrei anche contro il mio credo, pure Allegri mi andrebbe bene.



ho ricevuto molte critiche per questi post, fatti in tempi non sospetti, ma come ho scritto, il tempo avrebbe detto se mi sbagliavo o meno e purtroppo non mi sbagliavo. Come immaginavo questo topic è diventato un inferno, com'è normale che fosse. Finiamo bene questa stagione e poi prendere un allenatore serio, basta gente mediocre pls.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

vorrei fare una considerazione diversa, un allenatore è pagato anche per fare scelte importanti e coraggiose. Questa partita non era adatta a giocarsela a viso aperto con 2 difensori molto statici e di posizione, se vuoi aggredire con un baricentro alto, senza spezzare la squadra in due e farti imbucare sistematicamente (com'è successo per l'ennesima volta) allora devi avere il coraggio di cambiare i centrali di difesa, Mettere kjaer e Tomori e Kalulu, con una difesa a 3, con calabria e theo sulle fasce a spingere come animali. Se era questo l'obiettivo, ma pioli le palle nemmeno sa dove sono. Se vuoi giocare con il nostro classico modulo, allora Kjaer e Tomori, che almeno in caso di contropiede poteva resistere meglio alla velocità di Lukaku. La partita l'abbiamo persa qui, sulla tattica. Conte ha studiato bene ogni nostro punto debole e ha appoggiato i testicoli sulla faccia di pioli, poco da dire. Pioli è imbarazzante, errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum dicevano i latini. Ecco lui è diabolico in questo oltre che presuntuoso. Ormai tutti sanno come farci male, si deve svegliare. La nostra squadra non riesce più a sostenere 2 soli centrocampisti, se ne faccia una ragione.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fino ad un mese fa solo inchini ma la storia parla per lui: quando inizia a perdere il filo, non lo riprende più. E' allenatore da grandi cavalcate seguite da sprofondi inquietanti.
> 
> Si prende tanto per il culo Conte. Ma Conte è uno che vince.



ma solo chi non capisce di calcio poteva pensare che Conte fosse scarso e pioli un fenomeno. Bastava aspettare. Pioli è un allenatore normale (non a caso normal one) che ha il merito di aver tenuto botta l'anno scorso a critiche e potenziale esonero, ma non è un fenomeno e non lo sarà mai. Ora la squadra c'è, non è fortissima ma nemmeno scarsa, con i giusti ritocchi se la gioca, ma serve un allenatore top, altrimenti affonderemo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Febbraio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa doveva fare li? In Italia non esiste un difensore che ferma Lukaku in velocità. Li al massimo è donnarumma che doveva capire che poteva solo tirare sul primo palo



Dai, se fosse cosi a cosa serve il difensore? Non era un scatto in velocita a campo aperto o qualcosa di simile. Lukaku puntava la porta con Romagnoli postato centrale davanti al belga che e si é fatto 15 metri con Romagnoli che semplicemente ha avuto paura di attaccarlo e lo accompagna verso la nostra area. Anche quando Lukaku inizia a preparsi la palla per il tiro ed avvia il movimento del tiro Romagnoli e troppo distante per reagire. Prima o poi un difensore deve chiudere, Romagnoli non lo fa e non lo ha fatto per tutta la partita.
Questo per me é assolutamente inaccettabile.

Se per te non é cosi, va bene, ogniuno puo avere la sua opinione


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Febbraio 2021)

L'incapacità di variare la tattica è diventata imbarazzante. Lui e lo staff hanno concesso il contropiede all'Inter nonostante fosse risaputo che il contropiede sia la tattica ideale della squadra di Conte. Imbarazzante. E questo, dopo non aver saputo trovare una contromossa alle squadre che invece ci hanno aggredito, come Atalanta e Spezia. Si sta rivelando inconsistente.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dopo un anno di risultati sopra le righe al primo momento di difficoltà della squadra ecco che partono le ghigliottine di chi dimentica che:
> 
> -I giocatori giocano da Agosto in quanto da Settembre si rompono a grappoli o si covizzano
> -La rosa è palesemente costruita per il quarto posto ma qui dentro illusi dai risultati si chiede lo scudetto
> ...



dicevi le stesse cose con gattuso e puntualmente siamo rimasti fuori. Non bisogna criticare tanto per, e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo ma criticare quando è il momento di farlo prima che diventi troppo tardi è doveroso. Chiudere gli occhi e fare finta di nulla ci porterà al tracollo. Rimediare quando è possibile può invece evitare di compromettere una stagione. 
Se fai un girone intero da primo posto, non puoi improvvisamente dire eh ma noi giochiamo per il 4 posto. Sticaxxi, intanto sei primo e te la giochi, sapendo comunque tutti che ci sono 3 squadre superiori a noi. Ma crollare così no, non è accettabile, anche perché questa squadra una volta che parte in discesa non frena più e lo dovremmo sapere bene.

le scusanti sul fatto che si gioca senza interruzione vale per noi ma vale per tutte le altre, la rosa è costruita per giocarsela con tutte, a detta di Maldini, poi se vorrà dire 4 posto o meglio perfetto. Al momento però abbiamo andamento da europa league a stento.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2021)

ma perchè dite che "sicuramente finiremo con pioli"? se la società vede che le cose vanno male che senso ha?

sono stati celeri ad esonerare Giampaolo perchè con PIoli dovrebbe essere diverso se c'è il rischio di finire fuori dalla champions?

l'importante è che non si facciano idee assurde tipo mettere Bonera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dicevi le stesse cose con gattuso e puntualmente siamo rimasti fuori. Non bisogna criticare tanto per, e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo ma criticare quando è il momento di farlo prima che diventi troppo tardi è doveroso. Chiudere gli occhi e fare finta di nulla ci porterà al tracollo. Rimediare quando è possibile può invece evitare di compromettere una stagione.
> Se fai un girone intero da primo posto, non puoi improvvisamente dire eh ma noi giochiamo per il 4 posto. Sticaxxi, intanto sei primo e te la giochi, sapendo comunque tutti che ci sono 3 squadre superiori a noi. Ma crollare così no, non è accettabile, anche perché questa squadra una volta che parte in discesa non frena più e lo dovremmo sapere bene.
> 
> le scusanti sul fatto che si gioca senza interruzione vale per noi ma vale per tutte le altre, la rosa è costruita per giocarsela con tutte, a detta di Maldini, poi se vorrà dire 4 posto o meglio perfetto. Al momento però abbiamo andamento da europa league a stento.


Col rendimento del 2021 faremmo 74 punti alla fine (sarebbero 25 punti nelle 15 rimanenenti), che probabilmente non basterebbero.

E continuando con un crollo così ne faremo anche meno.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> sono stati celeri ad esonerare Giampaolo perchè con PIoli dovrebbe essere diverso se c'è il rischio di finire fuori dalla champions?



Vedrai che se dovessimo fare 1 o due punti tra Roma e Verona molti comincerebbero a capire. Spero che non accada.


----------



## iceman. (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè dite che "sicuramente finiremo con pioli"? se la società vede che le cose vanno male che senso ha?
> 
> sono stati celeri ad esonerare Giampaolo perchè con PIoli dovrebbe essere diverso se c'è il rischio di finire fuori dalla champions?
> 
> l'importante è che non si facciano idee assurde tipo mettere Bonera



A me andrebbe bene anche inzaghino della Lazio.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Febbraio 2021)

esonerare pioli no. Ma che la società si faccia sentire è doveroso. Pioli non sta capendo nulla ma non da ora, come molti stanno pensando ma da almeno 2 mesi abbondanti, soltanto che qualche vittoria ha nascosto ai più le nostre grandi lacune tattiche. Ora i nodi sono venuti al pettine, urge porre rimedio. Compattare ambiente e puntare dritti sul campionato per assicurarci il posto champions. Basta disperdere energie. Poi a fine anno si saluta pioli e si prende un allenatore di un certo spessore.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

Qualche giornalista ha avuto il coraggio di chiedergli di Tomori?


----------



## gemy (21 Febbraio 2021)

e veramente scarso con squadre fisiche perde con tutte se l'inter che ha giocatori di qualità superiore alla nostra gioca a tre in difesa e con tre centrocampisti e fa delle ripartenze la sua forza noi no noi sempre con questo schema e teniamo due centrali lenti a meta campo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Se dovessimo perdere la Champions Padre Pioli ci porterebbe lo stesso in CL. Delirio? No. Parlo di Comunione e liberazione.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma perchè dite che "sicuramente finiremo con pioli"? se la società vede che le cose vanno male che senso ha?
> 
> sono stati celeri ad esonerare Giampaolo perchè con PIoli dovrebbe essere diverso se c'è il rischio di finire fuori dalla champions?
> 
> l'importante è che non si facciano idee assurde tipo mettere Bonera


Al momento anche se le altre con partite in meno vincessero tutte rimaremmo comunque secondi a -4 dall'Inter. Considerando che l'obiettivo (che poi non era neanche dichiarato pubblicamente) era la Champions, e quindi il quarto posto, come puoi pensare che caccino Pioli?

Che poi il problema del sostituto mica è secondario. Pioli è arrivato perché Spalletti costava troppo... Quante possibilità ci sono che Elliot dia l'ok all'ingaggio di Allegri con Pioli a libro paga? Per me quasi nulle. Penso che farebbero fatica pure a prendere Spalletti...

Tra l'altro riaprendo la questione allenatore c'è pure il rischio che Cazzidis torni alla ribalta con le sue minkiate.


----------



## Solo (21 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene anche inzaghino della Lazio.


Eh, magari. Ma penso che ormai quando si schioderà da quella panchina lì lo fara per andare a Torino.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qualche giornalista ha avuto il coraggio di chiedergli di Tomori?


È stato chiesto prima della partita, ha risposto che fisicamente non regge Lukaku , ( come se si dovesse fare lotta greco romana) e Timori è più adatto a marcare gente tipo Lautaro.

Non c'è altro da aggiungere, viene da piangere.


----------



## Albijol (21 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È stato chiesto prima della partita, ha risposto che fisicamente non regge Lukaku , ( come se si dovesse fare lotta greco romana) e Timori è più adatto a marcare gente tipo Lautaro.
> 
> Non c'è altro da aggiungere, viene da piangere.



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH???? Ma allora è ritardato veramente


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È stato chiesto prima della partita, ha risposto che fisicamente non regge Lukaku , ( come se si dovesse fare lotta greco romana) e Timori è più adatto a marcare gente tipo Lautaro.
> 
> Non c'è altro da aggiungere, viene da piangere.



allora doveva mettere Ibra a uomo su Lukaku almeno ci facevamo 2 risate


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Pioli è da esonerare se non sarà arrivato nelle prime quattro.

Ora siamo chiaramente in difficoltà, ma in piena corsa per l’obiettivo stagionale.
In parecchi sono in un cattivo periodo di forma.
Bisogna stringere le chiappe. La condizione tornerà e con essa il gioco di inizio anno.

Per il resto lo scudetto era un sogno, è stato bello sognare ma i nostri obiettivi sono altri.

La Rosa non è da scudetto, Pioli o non Pioli.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tu hai parlato di modulo. l'atteggiamento lo ha cambiato anche con l'atalanta con meite per dire. per me stai dicendo cose senza senso. comunque è lo stesso io nel nostro caso non farei variazioni.



ancora convinto che dicevo cose senza senso e criticavo ingiustamente pioli?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ancora convinto che dicevo cose senza senso e criticavo ingiustamente pioli?



non mi ricordo a dir la verità. tu parlavi di modulo e per me cambiare modulo è sbagliato, anche perchè sinceramente sono solo numeri ma in campo da 4231 a 4411 a 451 cambia pochissimo. 
pioli oggi va criticato perchè ha lasciato le praterie all'inter, con lo spezia uguale perchè si è intestardito a farsi pressare come un asino. quando è da criticare lo critico anche io senza preconcetti. 
per me con l'atalanta c'era poco da fare. non mi ricordo se il tuo discorso era post atalanta o meno.
cambiare un modulo che ha valorizzato tutti i giocatori e ci ha portato a far più punti di tutti per 1 anno io neanche morto.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi ricordo a dir la verità. tu parlavi di modulo e per me cambiare modulo è sbagliato, anche perchè sinceramente sono solo numeri ma in campo da 4231 a 4411 a 451 cambia pochissimo.
> pioli oggi va criticato perchè ha lasciato le praterie all'inter, con lo spezia uguale perchè si è intestardito a farsi pressare come un asino. quando è da criticare lo critico anche io senza preconcetti.
> per me con l'atalanta c'era poco da fare. non mi ricordo se il tuo discorso era post atalanta o meno.
> cambiare un modulo che ha valorizzato tutti i giocatori e ci ha portato a far più punti di tutti per 1 anno io neanche morto.



il mio discorso era generale, ovvero criticavo pioli perchè vedevo errori tattici importanti, eravamo sempre in difficoltà in mezzo al campo (giocando a due) ma mascherati da alcuni risultati positivi. Se ricordi dissi che a me non interessavano i risultati per capire se stavamo facendo bene o male, guardavo altro. Infatti scrissi tempo al tempo e si sarebbe visto. 
Il cambio modulo, non è una cosa abominevole o fantascientifica, si può pure fare a partita in corso, ma se continuiamo a giocare così e a lasciare 2 uomini a centrocampo, ci massacrerà chiunque, come sta avvenendo se noti. Tutte le squadre hanno alternative tattiche da poter usare anche a partita in corso o dall'inizio. Bisogna saper cambiare per essere pure imprevedibili, altrimenti gli avversari ormai ci conoscono bene e sanno come punirci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il mio discorso era generale, ovvero criticavo pioli perchè vedevo errori tattici importanti, eravamo sempre in difficoltà in mezzo al campo (giocando a due) ma mascherati da alcuni risultati positivi. Se ricordi dissi che a me non interessavano i risultati per capire se stavamo facendo bene o male, guardavo altro. Infatti scrissi tempo al tempo e si sarebbe visto.
> Il cambio modulo, non è una cosa abominevole o fantascientifica, si può pure fare a partita in corso, ma se continuiamo a giocare così e a lasciare 2 uomini a centrocampo, ci massacrerà chiunque, come sta avvenendo se noti. Tutte le squadre hanno alternative tattiche da poter usare anche a partita in corso o dall'inizio. Bisogna saper cambiare per essere pure imprevedibili, altrimenti gli avversari ormai ci conoscono bene e sanno come punirci.



La difesa a 3 e il centrocampo a 5 con Theo esterno di centrocampo (a difendere è inguardabile, specie nei big match ma non solo) per te è infattibile? Ho sempre aborrito la difesa a 3 ma forse ci farebbe comodo adesso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Febbraio 2021)

È come giochi che fa la differenza non il modulo. 
Se si vuole giocare alto va bene, ma devi mettere uno veloce dietro perché può coprirti certi spazi che si possono creare se non pressi bene.
Con Tomori il primo gol non lo prendi mai ad esempio.
Certo che ci sono tanti fuori condizione come Kessie e il turco


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La difesa a 3 e il centrocampo a 5 con Theo esterno di centrocampo (a difendere è inguardabile) per te è infattibile? Ho sempre aborrito la difesa a 3 ma forse ci farebbe comodo adesso.



a me non piace la difesa a 3, ma se vogliamo fare un pressing alto, quella deve essere la soluzione, basta vedere l'atalanta. Altrimenti saranno guai, perché le squadre ormai sono come affrontarci e metterci in difficoltà. Difesa a 3 con Kalulu Kjaer e Tomori. Oppure difesa a 4 ma deve avere il coraggio di panchinare romagnoli e a volte anche lo stesso Kjaer. Altrimenti giochiamo più coperti a centrocampo, con 3 centrocampisti. Insomma si possono fare tante cose, anche un 4 4 1 1 o 4 4 2 semplici sfruttando noi le ripartenze con la corsa di Leao e Rebic dietro Ibra. L'importante è trovare alternative, in attesa di avere una condizione al top per poter rispolverare il 4 2 3 1.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me non piace la difesa a 3, ma se vogliamo fare un pressing alto, quella deve essere la soluzione, basta vedere l'atalanta. Altrimenti saranno guai, perché le squadre ormai sono come affrontarci e metterci in difficoltà. Difesa a 3 con Kalulu Kjaer e Tomori. Oppure difesa a 4 ma deve avere il coraggio di panchinare romagnoli e a volte anche lo stesso Kjaer. Altrimenti giochiamo più coperti a centrocampo, con 3 centrocampisti. Insomma si possono fare tante cose, anche un 4 4 1 1 o 4 4 2 semplici sfruttando noi le ripartenze con la corsa di Leao e Rebic dietro Ibra. L'importante è trovare alternative, in attesa di avere una condizione al top per poter rispolverare il 4 2 3 1.


Concordo, Raryof l’aveva proposta ieri la difesa a 3 e non ero d’accordo, ma vedendo i continui disastri l’ho rivalutata.

Anche il 4-4-2 non mi dispiacerebbe, quello l’avevo pensato i giorni scorsi. Questo 4-2-3-1 nelle condizioni in cui siamo significa suicidarsi altro che “sono solo numeri”.


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La difesa a 3 e il centrocampo a 5 con Theo esterno di centrocampo (a difendere è inguardabile, specie nei big match ma non solo) per te è infattibile? Ho sempre aborrito la difesa a 3 ma forse ci farebbe comodo adesso.



3412

Prima con Gabbia e Musacchio non potevi fare nulla, anche Kalulu non è da difesa a 3 secondo me, ma con Tomori sì, vero che verrebbe tagliato fuori Calabria ma se non altro ci eviteremmo di giocare sempre col belga e Leao fisso in panchina (belga che prende sempre il giallo ogni santa partita segno che ha raggiunto il suo limite e mentalmente non regge più 'sti ritmi).
Detto questo io farei una mezza pazzia a giocherei comunque con Gabbia per avere cm e tenere sempre botta:

Tomori Kjaer Gabbia (un po' come l'Inter che gioca con Bastoni) e quindi invece di subire difensivamente si riesce a creare una morsa in cui gli avversari vengono chiusi al centro e portati a sbagliare qualcosa, fai conto che ci sarebbero 3 centrali ben chiusi dietro e 4 centrocampisti, con i reparti ben vicini che agirebbero in contropiede un po' come sul secondo gol del derby d'andata.
Col 4231 attuale pure l'anno scorso vedevo tantissimi 1 vs 1 in campo aperto, semplici da subire con un Theo sempre troppo alzato e due centrocampisti che facendo la doppia fase non possono tenere sempre e costantemente la posizione, o la fai fare a 4 giocatori su una linea o amen, subisci 18 occasioni nitide e partita e buona notte.
Per me proprio l'abc, cioè signori abbiamo una AD che non crea NULLA, non recupera NULLA, non tira in porta da 2 mesi e dobbiamo star qui a parlare di sistema dorato del 4231 pandemico? seriously?
Ma hey, io non sono Pioli, sicuramente è colpa della condizione......


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 3412
> 
> Prima con Gabbia e Musacchio non potevi fare nulla, anche Kalulu non è da difesa a 3 secondo me, ma con Tomori sì, vero che verrebbe tagliato fuori Calabria ma se non altro ci eviteremmo di giocare sempre col belga e Leao fisso in panchina (belga che prende sempre il giallo ogni santa partita segno che ha raggiunto il suo limite e mentalmente non regge più 'sti ritmi).
> Detto questo io farei una mezza pazzia a giocherei comunque con Gabbia per avere cm e tenere sempre botta:
> ...



sono d'accordo su tutto tranne su kalulu, per me invece può farlo, proprio perché spesso i centrali laterali di una difesa a 3 possono diventare terzini in fase di possesso e kalulu può fare questa transizione in maniera adeguata. Oltretutto è veloce e nelle letture non è male, dove invece non lo vedo è come centrale di 4 perché nel posizionarsi sbaglia troppo e a difesa schierata pure. Mentre nell'1 vs 1 spesso è molto bravo e preciso. Gabbia invece è un giocatore lento, più veloce di romagnoli ma sempre lento, e 2 lenti su 3 non possiamo permettercelo. Concordo su saelemakers, sempre detto, un giocatorino seppur si impegna tanto ed è comunque migliorato dall'inizio, ma resta un giocatorino.


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto tranne su kalulu, per me invece può farlo, proprio perché spesso i centrali laterali di una difesa a 3 possono diventare terzini in fase di possesso e kalulu può fare questa transizione in maniera adeguata. Oltretutto è veloce e nelle letture non è male, dove invece non lo vedo è come centrale di 4 perché nel posizionarsi sbaglia troppo e a difesa schierata pure. Mentre nell'1 vs 1 spesso è molto bravo e preciso. Gabbia invece è un giocatore lento, più veloce di romagnoli ma sempre lento, e 2 lenti su 3 non possiamo permettercelo. Concordo su saelemakers, sempre detto, un giocatorino seppur si impegna tanto ed è comunque migliorato dall'inizio, ma resta un giocatorino.



Nella difesa a 3 Gabbia dovrebbe coprire meno campo e sarebbe sempre coperto dal compagno, avrebbe anche meno metri da fare durante il "rinculo" difensivo perché la difesa giocherebbe più bassa e il contatto fisico sarebbe più frequente, per quello parlavo di morsa difensiva e di Theo messo a fare quello che vuole fare, l'esterno di centrocampo.
La nostra difesa attuale senza il lavoro di Isma non mi piace, credo che anche con Benna recuperato non cambierebbe molto, complici anche i diversi acciacchi del danese e il fatto che a cc giochiamo per davvero in 2 visto che Saele è un manichino che cammina.
E poi altra cosa, guardatele bene le nostre partite, osservate i movimenti offensivi, se prendi il 4231 attuale quando Ibra esce dall'area nessuno entra, è come se attaccassimo un castello tirando delle pietre con le mani da 40 metri, abbastanza ridicolo dai, sistema la difesa e inserisci un giocatore offensivo in più, Leao sa giocare trequartista, è meno asino dell'anno scorso e ha bisogno di fare l'attaccante, di sentire l'area.
E ripeto, Gabbia al posto di Romagna tutta la vita, soprattutto perché lui a livello di QI non è inferiore e sa usare il corpo molto meglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Nella difesa a 3 Gabbia dovrebbe coprire meno campo e sarebbe sempre coperto dal compagno, avrebbe anche meno metri da fare durante il "rinculo" difensivo perché la difesa giocherebbe più bassa e il contatto fisico sarebbe più frequente, per quello parlavo di morsa difensiva e di Theo messo a fare quello che vuole fare, l'esterno di centrocampo.
> La nostra difesa attuale senza il lavoro di Isma non mi piace, credo che anche con Benna recuperato non cambierebbe molto, complici anche i diversi acciacchi del danese e il fatto che a cc giochiamo per davvero in 2 visto che Saele è un manichino che cammina.
> E poi altra cosa, guardatele bene le nostre partite, osservate i movimenti offensivi, se prendi il 4231 attuale quando Ibra esce dall'area nessuno entra, è come se attaccassimo un castello tirando delle pietre con le mani da 40 metri, abbastanza ridicolo dai, sistema la difesa e inserisci un giocatore offensivo in più, Leao sa giocare trequartista, è meno asino dell'anno scorso e ha bisogno di fare l'attaccante, di sentire l'area.
> E ripeto, Gabbia al posto di Romagna tutta la vita, soprattutto perché lui a livello di QI non è inferiore e sa usare il corpo molto meglio.



lo dico da dicembre che stiamo facendo male e che ci hanno salvato i risultati, per cui sfondi una porta aperta, mi sono pure beccato critiche per questo. 
In ogni caso, Leao vicino Ibra ok, ma si deve svegliare anche lui, non è che abbia fatto chissà cosa. Però serve aumentare il peso specifico in area, l'anno scorso entravamo con 4 uomini almeno. Ora solo Ibra.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Già finito l'idillio. Si torna a invocare l'esonero a febbraio. 
È una di quelle tradizioni che un po' mi mancava, come la Pasqua. Non ricordo mai in quale domenica cade esattamente ma so il periodo.
Ecco con la campagna per l'esonero dell'allenatore del Milan è la stessa cosa.


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già finito l'idillio. Si torna a invocare l'esonero a febbraio.
> È una di quelle tradizioni che un po' mi mancava, come la Pasqua. Non ricordo mai in quale domenica cade esattamente ma so il periodo.
> Ecco con la campagna per l'esonero dell'allenatore del Milan è la stessa cosa.


quando ti affidi a gente come Brocchi, Montella, Inzaghi, miha, Giampaolo, pioli, Gattuso... l'esito non può che essere questo.
A memoria, dal post-calciopoli abbiamo vinto 7 derby e 5-6 volte contro i gobbi.
Personalmente sento un complesso di inferiorità, dovessimo rigiocare il derby altre 10 volte lo vincerebbe comunque l'Inter almeno altre 9 volte. 
Finché i nostri allenatori saranno questi saremo sempre quelli più scarsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> quando ti affidi a gente come Brocchi, Montella, Inzaghi, miha, Giampaolo, pioli, Gattuso... l'esito non può che essere questo.
> A memoria, dal post-calciopoli abbiamo vinto 7 derby e 5-6 volte contro i gobbi.
> Personalmente sento un complesso di inferiorità, dovessimo rigiocare il derby altre 10 volte lo vincerebbe comunque l'Inter almeno altre 9 volte.
> Finché i nostri allenatori saranno questi saremo sempre quelli più scarsi.



Non mi pare una questione solo di allenatore. Inda e Juve sono state piu forti di noi in questi anni sotto molti punti di vista.

Ma tanto funziona cosi, quando ci sono difficoltà la colpa è sempre dell'allenatore, manco fosse mago merlino.

Quando si perde i tifosi vogliono vedere teste che rotolano e sedare la propria sete di sangue... Non si accetta la sconfitta. Qualcuno la deve pagare. Quanto fatto di buono finora va a farsi friggere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Febbraio 2021)

Onestamente questi attacchi a Pioli mi fanno ridere. Era palese che non fossimo da scudetto, che la nostra dimensione è lottare per il quarto posto. Leggete bene la parola "Lottare" questo significa che possiamo centrare il quarto posto, come non centrarlo. Io queste parole le scrivo dall'inizio del campionato, anche quando vincevamo senza problemi.
Abbiamo perso un Derby, capita, non fa piacere a nessuno ovviamente, ma la stagione non è finita Domenica. La partita non l'ho vista, ma ho visto gli Highlights, onestamente 2 gol su 3 si potevano evitare. Aldilà della prestazione che forse è stata brutta, non mi sembra tutto sto dramma. 
Tra l'altro qui dentro il 90% della gente prendeva in giro Lukaku, io lo dicevo (ci sono i messaggi a dimostrarlo) che un calciatore che fa tutti quei gol, è tutto tranne che scarso. Abbiamo preso gol da Lukaku che è un campione e da Lautaro che è un ottimo attaccante! Non abbiamo preso gol da Petagna e da Moscardelli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> quando ti affidi a gente come Brocchi, Montella, Inzaghi, miha, Giampaolo, pioli, Gattuso... l'esito non può che essere questo.
> A memoria, dal post-calciopoli abbiamo vinto 7 derby e 5-6 volte contro i gobbi.
> Personalmente sento un complesso di inferiorità, dovessimo rigiocare il derby altre 10 volte lo vincerebbe comunque l'Inter almeno altre 9 volte.
> Finché i nostri allenatori saranno questi saremo sempre quelli più scarsi.



metti Conte sulla panchina del Milan e voglio vedere quanti derby avrebbe vinto. Dai su, qui si continua a mettere troppa enfasi sull'allenatore mentre bisogna guardare il progetto tecnico in generale. Abbiamo una buona base di squadra, giovane, che speriamo entri in Champions. A quel punto, con maggiori risorse puoi impostare anche un progetto tecnico migliore, a livello di giocatori e allenatori. Ma come si fa mettere la croce su Pioli dopo un anno di vittorie? Siamo secondi in questo momento a +5 sulla terza. Momento brutto, abbiamo toccato il fondo con la partita con lo Spezia, ma un minimo di equilibrio dai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il mio discorso era generale, ovvero criticavo pioli perchè vedevo errori tattici importanti, eravamo sempre in difficoltà in mezzo al campo (giocando a due) ma mascherati da alcuni risultati positivi. Se ricordi dissi che a me non interessavano i risultati per capire se stavamo facendo bene o male, guardavo altro. Infatti scrissi tempo al tempo e si sarebbe visto.
> Il cambio modulo, non è una cosa abominevole o fantascientifica, si può pure fare a partita in corso, ma se continuiamo a giocare così e a lasciare 2 uomini a centrocampo, ci massacrerà chiunque, come sta avvenendo se noti. Tutte le squadre hanno alternative tattiche da poter usare anche a partita in corso o dall'inizio. Bisogna saper cambiare per essere pure imprevedibili, altrimenti gli avversari ormai ci conoscono bene e sanno come punirci.



guarda, che è un po' che facciamo schifo lo dico anche io. almeno da metà dicembre. c'erano comunque le attenuanti delle assenze.
adesso vediamo se riprendiamo la carreggiata. abbiamo appena ritrovato tutti i titolari.
non mi aspetto sfracelli ma una difesa del 4o posto si. e non all'ultima giornata.
il modulo durante la partita cambia, basta pensare a quando entra krunic o theo a volte altissimo a volte basso a impostare (con lo spezia l'ho visto altissimo e non riuscivamo ad uscire)... ieri non ho visto problemi a centrocampo, anzi. ma può darsi che mi sbaglio. essere lucidi in diretta non è facile. ieri ho visto tutt'altro problema.

il fatto che ci conoscono è vero ma non credo sia una questione di modulo. con questi giocatori da gattuso a giampi abbiamo girato parecchi moduli e questo è l'unico che ha portato frutti. la rosa è costruita su questo, con 2 per ruolo.
io non vedo squadre che si presentano con moduli diversi dallo standard. forse a partita in corso ma quello lo facciamo anche noi.


----------



## Lambro (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare una questione solo di allenatore. Inda e Juve sono state piu forti di noi in questi anni sotto molti punti di vista.
> 
> Ma tanto funziona cosi, quando ci sono difficoltà la colpa è sempre dell'allenatore, manco fosse mago merlino.
> 
> Quando si perde i tifosi vogliono vedere teste che rotolano e sedare la propria sete di sangue... Non si accetta la sconfitta. Qualcuno la deve pagare. Quanto fatto di buono finora va a farsi friggere.



Il tifoso milanista è troppo ben abituato dagli ultimi 30 anni , pretende sempre di stare lassù e paragona qualsiasi giocatore a Kakà, chiunque non sia in grado di dargli queste soddisfazioni viene criticato.
Pioli ha fatto i suoi errori ,in primis quello di non rinnovarsi tatticamente in modo efficace, ha pensato che questa fosse "la volta buona" per la sua carriera e non ha mai e poi mai toccato il sistema vincente, anche quando da tempo ormai dava segnali di sgretolamento.
Probabilmente lui, come tutti noi, avrà pensato che fosse colpa degli infortuni a ripetizione, che una volta tornati tutti la macchina sarebbe tornata a girare a mille.
Non è detto che sia così eh, tutt'ora abbiamo giocatori da troppo tempo fuori, alcuni decisivi come Bennacer e altri ancora in rodaggio.
Il calo di Calhanoglu poi è stato devastante per la produzione di occasioni da gol.
Io gli do fiducia fino a fine campionato, ma certo è che se continua questo andazzo non si va nemmeno in Eleague e la sua carriera con gironi di ritorno superflop (a parte l'anomalia postcovid con noi) non è un buon viatico.
Da risolvere subito c'è il dilemma Romagnoli, è palese che sia un anello debole della squadra e che in panchina ci sia un giocatore molto degno in grado di sostituirlo, per me anche due (Gabbia), ma il fatto che sia capitano inserisce tante problematiche di equilibrio di spogliatoio, però cosa facciamo, andiamo avanti così? Vuoi giocare alto? Romagnoli Kjaer non va bene.
Poi capire come blindare di più la difesa, abbassando Calhanoglu di 10 metri o bloccando molto di più Kessie e Tonali, io sarei per una difesa fatta di centrali veloci e gioco alto, però si deve in ogni caso trovare anche un po' di equilibrio difensivo in quanto ho visto Kessie spesso troppo avanzato da qualche mese, mi pare quasi tornato la mezz'ala di qualche anno fa, poco produttivo in gioco offensivo e assente in alcune situazioni nel gioco difensivo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già finito l'idillio. Si torna a invocare l'esonero a febbraio.
> È una di quelle tradizioni che un po' mi mancava, come la Pasqua. Non ricordo mai in quale domenica cade esattamente ma so il periodo.
> Ecco con la campagna per l'esonero dell'allenatore del Milan è la stessa cosa.



 bella metafora


----------



## bmb (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già finito l'idillio. Si torna a invocare l'esonero a febbraio.
> È una di quelle tradizioni che un po' mi mancava, come la Pasqua. Non ricordo mai in quale domenica cade esattamente ma so il periodo.
> Ecco con la campagna per l'esonero dell'allenatore del Milan è la stessa cosa.





Senza considerare che la rosa è circa quella che l'anno scorso è arrivata settima.


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2021)

Noi semplici tifosi lo dicevamo da giorni che Romagnoli sarebbe stato protagonista in senso negativo trovandosi di fronte Lukaku. Possibile che lui non c abbia pensato?cosa si aspettava?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già finito l'idillio. Si torna a invocare l'esonero a febbraio.
> È una di quelle tradizioni che un po' mi mancava, come la Pasqua. Non ricordo mai in quale domenica cade esattamente ma so il periodo.
> Ecco con la campagna per l'esonero dell'allenatore del Milan è la stessa cosa.



Io direi di aspettare ancora un po’ e di dargli fiducia anche in caso facessimo due punti tra Roma, Udinese e Verona. Anche perché non è che ci giochiamo molto, solo il ritorno in Champions con la possibilità di tornare gradualmente ai livelli passati, mentre un’esclusione ci condannerebbe a smantellare mezza rosa e a ricominciare tutto da capo con mediocri come Rangnick e carneadi presi a 1 milione di euro da campionati in culo al mondo, quindi stiamo pure calmi, non chiediamo a Pioli manco per idea un cambiamento immediato, repentino, che ci serve per non mandare in vacca tutto, anche perché voglio dire abbiamo fatto ben 6 punti nelle ultime 5 di campionato, se anche arrivassimo a fare 8 punti in 9 partite quale sarebbe il problema, dietro mica stanno arrivando, in CL ci arriviamo in carrozza, e anche se così non fosse amen, al massimo ci riproveremo tra 4/5 anni (perché è quello che succederebbe, senza la CL quest’anno, il prossimo sarebbe impossibile anche solo mantenere lo scheletro dell’attuale squadra), no problem, sono solo dieci anni che non vinciamo uno scudetto e 14 che non vinciamo una CL, possiamo tranquillamente aspettare fino a quando nell’albo d’oro della competizione calcistica più importante per club non saremo passati da secondi quali siamo ora (tempo fa secondi a -2, ora a -6) a settimi/ottavi, i nostri nipotini vedranno un gran Milan. 



bmb ha scritto:


> Senza considerare che la rosa è circa quella che l'anno scorso è arrivata settima.



Nella prima parte di stagione avevamo titolari come Musacchio, Biglia, Piatek e Suso (coi quali avevamo il terzultimo attacco del campionato), poi le cose sono leggermente cambiate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Noi semplici tifosi lo dicevamo da giorni che Romagnoli sarebbe stato protagonista in senso negativo trovandosi di fronte Lukaku. Possibile che lui non c abbia pensato?cosa si aspettava?



ecco appunto. possibile?

credete davvero che non lo sapesse?

io rimango allibito.... si vede che c'è altro dietro no? poca personalità senza dubbio ma anche colpe non sue.

l'errore vero è stata la presunzione con la quale li siamo andati a prendere, avremmo dovuto star bassi fino al 75° anche sotto di un gol. che ignoranza...


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ecco appunto. possibile?
> 
> credete davvero che non lo sapesse?
> 
> ...



Possibile che non riesci a chiudere un post senza offendere?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Febbraio 2021)

Dispiace perché l'inadeguatezza di Romagnoli è palese, panchinarlo per il più adatto Tomori sarebbe stata una gran cosa, perché magari avremmo perso lo stesso ma non avremmo preso due gol su tre perché Romagnoli è lento come un bradipo e non sa coprire neanche i piedi col lenzuolo

Per non parlare della gestione di Bennacer, Tonali ieri l'ho visto bene, avrebbe fatto tanto male continuare con lui e far prendere minutaggio a Bennacer con calma?


----------



## sunburn (22 Febbraio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente questi attacchi a Pioli mi fanno ridere. Era palese che non fossimo da scudetto, che la nostra dimensione è lottare per il quarto posto. Leggete bene la parola "Lottare" questo significa che possiamo centrare il quarto posto, come non centrarlo. Io queste parole le scrivo dall'inizio del campionato, anche quando vincevamo senza problemi.
> Abbiamo perso un Derby, capita, non fa piacere a nessuno ovviamente, ma la stagione non è finita Domenica. La partita non l'ho vista, ma ho visto gli Highlights, onestamente 2 gol su 3 si potevano evitare. Aldilà della prestazione che forse è stata brutta, non mi sembra tutto sto dramma.
> Tra l'altro qui dentro il 90% della gente prendeva in giro Lukaku, io lo dicevo (ci sono i messaggi a dimostrarlo) che un calciatore che fa tutti quei gol, è tutto tranne che scarso. Abbiamo preso gol da Lukaku che è un campione e da Lautaro che è un ottimo attaccante! Non abbiamo preso gol da Petagna e da Moscardelli.


Io non sono tra quelli che attaccano Pioli né tra quelli che pensavano di poter lottare per lo scudetto, però mi sembra evidente ci sia un enorme problema di atteggiamento mentale. Dopo 5 minuti NON puoi prendere un gol come quello perché significa che non ci sei con la testa. Quando da ragazzino giocavo e capitava di beccare un gol come quello, dall’allenamento successivo uscivamo con la bombola d’ossigeno per quanto ci massacrava il mister. 
Se ti presenti alle partite con quell’atteggiamento, dall’Inter ne prendi tre ma con le altre perdi lo stesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Possibile che non riesci a chiudere un post senza offendere?



1o non offendo mai utenti.
2o non era rivolto a te ma a pioli.


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2021)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Il tifoso milanista è troppo ben abituato dagli ultimi 30 anni , pretende sempre di stare lassù e paragona qualsiasi giocatore a Kakà, chiunque non sia in grado di dargli queste soddisfazioni viene criticato.
> Pioli ha fatto i suoi errori ,in primis quello di non rinnovarsi tatticamente in modo efficace, ha pensato che questa fosse "la volta buona" per la sua carriera e non ha mai e poi mai toccato il sistema vincente, anche quando da tempo ormai dava segnali di sgretolamento.
> Probabilmente lui, come tutti noi, avrà pensato che fosse colpa degli infortuni a ripetizione, che una volta tornati tutti la macchina sarebbe tornata a girare a mille.
> Non è detto che sia così eh, tutt'ora abbiamo giocatori da troppo tempo fuori, alcuni decisivi come Bennacer e altri ancora in rodaggio.
> ...



Più che abituato a 30 anni, sono abituato a 10 anni di schifo, a stagioni finite l'ultimo di settembre, d allenatori e giocatori mediocri.
Non mi ricordo neanche cosa si prova a giocare la Champions.


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> metti Conte sulla panchina del Milan e voglio vedere quanti derby avrebbe vinto. Dai su, qui si continua a mettere troppa enfasi sull'allenatore mentre bisogna guardare il progetto tecnico in generale. Abbiamo una buona base di squadra, giovane, che speriamo entri in Champions. A quel punto, con maggiori risorse puoi impostare anche un progetto tecnico migliore, a livello di giocatori e allenatori. Ma come si fa mettere la croce su Pioli dopo un anno di vittorie? Siamo secondi in questo momento a +5 sulla terza. Momento brutto, abbiamo toccato il fondo con la partita con lo Spezia, ma un minimo di equilibrio dai.



Stiamo parlando di uno che in Italia è una garanzia (80 punti a stagione minimo) contro uno che in n anni di carriera il massimo che ha ottenuto è un piazzamento Champions con la Lazio. 
Io sono del parere opposto, Conte così come ha panchinato Kolarov e Vidal in alcune occasioni, da noi avrebbe panchinato quel cesso di romagnoli.


----------



## Lambro (22 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Più che abituato a 30 anni, sono abituato a 10 anni di schifo, a stagioni finite l'ultimo di settembre, d allenatori e giocatori mediocri.
> Non mi ricordo neanche cosa si prova a giocare la Champions.



E pensa che eravamo abituati a giocarla per vincerla finendo quasi sempre minimo in semifinale.
Prima che tornino quei tempi hai voglia


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2021)

L'errore di non panchinare Romagnoli e l'errore di non trovare una alternativa al cc lacunoso che abbiamo li stiamo pagando carissimo.

E rischia di pagarli anche lui in prima persona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Sempre più convinto che sto club tornerà dove merita quando in panchina torneremo a vedere un allenatore degno...

Pinoli buona anima è una brava persona, ci ha fatto divertire e gli do credito fino a giugno, ma il suo background parla chiaro, e c'ha 55 anni e in serie A ci pascola da parecchio, anche su panchine serie...

Spalletti o qualcuno di quel livello, serve tornare ad avere un vero manico in panchina

Ricordiamo quando andavamo in giro con Don Fabio o Ancelotti...i top del mondo


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che sto club tornerà dove merita quando in panchina torneremo a vedere un allenatore degno...
> 
> Pinoli buona anima è una brava persona, ci ha fatto divertire e gli do credito fino a giugno, ma il suo background parla chiaro, e c'ha 55 anni e in serie A ci pascola da parecchio, anche su panchine serie...
> 
> ...



Capello fu tirato dal cilindro da Silvio in persona, uno che quando era appassionato e lucido ci prendeva quasi sempre sugli allenatori.
Ora questo c'è e questo ci teniamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> metti Conte sulla panchina del Milan e voglio vedere quanti derby avrebbe vinto. Dai su, qui si continua a mettere troppa enfasi sull'allenatore mentre bisogna guardare il progetto tecnico in generale. Abbiamo una buona base di squadra, giovane, che speriamo entri in Champions.



A leggere molti su questo forum anche tornando in CL dovremmo confermare il Michael Stipe dei poveri perché manco con la CL potremmo permetterci di meglio... roba che manco il Sassuolo.

Detto questo, nessuno condanna Michael Stipe ora, ma nelle prossime deve tornare a farci fare risultati oppure deve andarsene fuori dalle palle, è semplice, anche perché tu riconosci che senza CL non ci sarebbe trippa per gatti, quindi non possiamo permettere a questo qui, che in palmares ha zero trofei ufficiali, di mandarci in vacca tutto solo perché lui quando molla passa dal rendere TUTTE le squadre che allena ingiocabili per mesi a renderle delle zattere disperse in pieno oceano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che sto club tornerà dove merita quando in panchina torneremo a vedere un allenatore degno...
> 
> Pinoli buona anima è una brava persona, ci ha fatto divertire e gli do credito fino a giugno, ma il suo background parla chiaro, e c'ha 55 anni e in serie A ci pascola da parecchio, anche su panchine serie...
> 
> ...



Ma Dio di un Dio, e si che non ci vuole molto a capirlo. Abbiamo ricominciato ad ottenere risultati decenti guardacaso da quando abbiamo preso un campione in campo, anche se vecchio (che ha segnato da solo quanto tutto il resto del nostro reparto offensivo), ci vuole molto a capire che il Milan non possa avere solo degli stagisti semidilettanti o dei buoni mestieranti che vanno bene in provincia?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Capello fu tirato dal cilindro da Silvio in persona, uno che quando era appassionato e lucido ci prendeva quasi sempre sugli allenatori.
> Ora questo c'è e questo ci teniamo.



Non conta da dove è stato tirato fuori, conta che ha vinto con Milan, Real, Juve e Roma...Capello per 15 anni è stato il miglior allenatore del mondo per distacco, solo Lippi e Ferguson potevano essergli accostati..Carletto pure era uno dei 5 migliori al mondo..Adesso sono 10 anni che giriamo con robe improponibili..lo stesso Pioli ricordiamo che è arrivato dopo l'esonero di GP e il no di Spalletti...quindi una scelta di ripiego..

Io spero facciamo bene, ma occhio ad essere sempre "i buoni"..l'inter ha cacciato il mancio e anche Luciano nonostante i buoni risultati


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Capello fu tirato dal cilindro da Silvio in persona, uno che quando era appassionato e lucido ci prendeva quasi sempre sugli allenatori.
> Ora questo c'è e questo ci teniamo.


Giusto, ma con quella squadra avrebbero fatto bene tutti.

Un allenatore bravo è quello che mette tutti nelle condizioni di rendere al massimo.

Deve far giocare chi è più bravo, chi merita di più non chi è più sponsorizzato.

Poi stare certo che quando Pioli fa giocare Romagnoli il sangue bolle a chi gioca con lui, ma non lo diranno mai.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Febbraio 2021)

comunque vi svelo un segreto.
anche con la roma faremo fatica.

la squadra è giù di forma e troppi elementi per noi fondamentali sono in pessime condizioni fisiche (kjaer, romagnoli, kessiè, turco. pure ibra stà tirando il fiato).
non è che cambianedone uno o due, mettendo tizio e levando caio magicamente si torna quelli prima o si risolvono tutti i problemi.
bisogna stringere le chiappe, sculare qualche partita in stò periodo e aspettare che quelli sopra si riprendano.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non conta da dove è stato tirato fuori, conta che ha vinto con Milan, Real, Juve e Roma...Capello per 15 anni è stato il miglior allenatore del mondo per distacco, solo Lippi e Ferguson potevano essergli accostati..Carletto pure era uno dei 5 migliori al mondo..Adesso sono 10 anni che giriamo con robe improponibili..lo stesso Pioli ricordiamo che è arrivato dopo l'esonero di GP e il no di Spalletti...quindi una scelta di ripiego..
> 
> Io spero facciamo bene, ma occhio ad essere sempre "i buoni"..l'inter ha cacciato il mancio e anche Luciano nonostante i buoni risultati



Vero quello che dici, ma gli allenatori vengono fatti dai giocatori, e raramente il contrario.

È stato molto intelligente tatticamente, prima i risultati poi il resto, anche come gioco abbiamo toccato vertici altissimi, che meraviglia la lezione data al Barca.


----------



## singer (22 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Giusto, ma con quella squadra avrebbero fatto bene tutti.
> 
> Un allenatore bravo è quello che mette tutti nelle condizioni di rendere al massimo.
> 
> ...



Ne sono straconvinto. 
Se non fosse un assistito di Raiola, Ibra lo avrebbe probabilmente già panchinato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici, ma gli allenatori vengono fatti dai giocatori, e raramente il contrario.
> 
> È stato molto intelligente tatticamente, prima i risultati poi il resto, anche come gioco abbiamo toccato vertici altissimi, che meraviglia la lezione data al Barca.



Si ma uno come Capello è uno di quelli che elevano i giocatori, che tirano fuori da una rosa il 110%...

I giocatori vanno comandati..io sta roba che i tecnici non contano la detesto..che poi è una sciocchezza tutta moderna figlia di un calcio dove certe rose "vincono col pilota automatico"..

In passato si parlava del Milan di Rocco, dell'Inter di Herrera, del Milan di Sacchi e di Capello, della Juve di Lippi etc...non era un caso...perché la mano del tecnico bravo si vede..


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Febbraio 2021)

il problema dei soliti super esperti che puntualmente non ne beccano mezza è non capire che non si grida allo scandalo se non si lotta per lo scudetto ( ogni tanto mi viene il dubbio che si conosca l'italiano) ma che Pioli sta facendo errori sistematici da due mesi a questa parte e cosa ancora più grave che non sta ponendo rimedio alle difficoltà tattiche che stiamo incontrando. Basterebbe che certi utenti togliessero per un attimo i paraocchi e soprattutto la finissero con le battutine visto che le loro previsioni non si avverano MAI, e riguardassero le ultime partite del milan, anche il derby, per vedere come abbiamo fatto sempre gli stessi errori nei gol. 

Da notare che anche nelle varie trasmissioni stanno mettendo in risalto questo aspetto, la difesa del milan prende tanti gol da un mese a questa parte, ma no che vuoi sia, non c'entra nulla pioli. E' sempre colpa della sfortuna, infortuni, o giocatori.
Poi vai a vedere i dati di 6 mesi a questa parte e ti accorgi che fino a due mesi fa i numeri erano ben altri. Che strano. Forse sono 2 squadre diverse.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Fuori i maroni o fuori dai maroni, Steve. Abbiamo dopo 23 giornate solo 4 punti in più di quelli che aveva l’Inda nel 2017/2018 allo stesso punto della stagione (Inda che non si qualificava in CL da eoni e lo farà proprio quell’anno), e loro arrivarono a giocarsi la CL all’ultima giornata, con la differenza che avevano in panchina Spalletti, e non te, e che la Serie A era meno competitiva di oggi. 

Domani è obbligatoria un’ottima prestazione contro gli scappati di casa (perché questo sono) serbi, e con Roma e Udinese sono obbligatori, sottolineo e ribadisco obbligatori, almeno quattro punti (ovviamente se dovessimo uscire domani coprendoci di ridicolo, a Roma dovrà già esserci un altro allenatore in panchina).

È il momento più importante della tua carriera, quello dove dovrai mostrare di non essere più il mediocre che sei sempre stato, quello che faceva volare Lazio, Fiorentina e Inda per poi farle crollare in maniera indegna (memorabile l’Inda 2016/2017, l’anno prima della loro qualificazione CL del 2017/2018, le facesti fare 36 punti in 16 partite tra la giornata numero 13 -quando subentrasti- e la 28, la stessa media del Milan dell’andata di quest’anno, cioè 2,3 punti, per poi fare un crollo totale con 2 punti in 7 partite tra la 29 e la 35 ed essere cacciato), hai la possibilità di fare il salto quantico, io tifo affinché tu lo faccia perché sarebbe anche il nostro bene, ma ne sarai capace?

Il tempo stringe, il vantaggio sulle inseguitrici diminuisce, il posto Champions è a rischio e con esso il nostro futuro, go big or go home Steve, questo è il tuo momento.

Hai le palle? Dimostralo, ma fallo ora, perché non c’è più molto tempo, né per noi né, a maggior ragione, per te. Vivere o morire, fai la tua scelta, o la gloria o l’ignominia (perché se ti farai cacciare da noi mostrando per l’ennesima volta di essere un mediocre poi stai sicuro che troverai lavoro solo al Torino di turno, ad essere ottimisti).

Tic toc tic toc tic toc Steve...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma uno come Capello è uno di quelli che elevano i giocatori, che tirano fuori da una rosa il 110%...
> 
> I giocatori vanno comandati..io sta roba che i tecnici non contano la detesto..che poi è una sciocchezza tutta moderna figlia di un calcio dove certe rose "vincono col pilota automatico"..
> 
> In passato si parlava del Milan di Rocco, dell'Inter di Herrera, del Milan di Sacchi e di Capello, della Juve di Lippi etc...non era un caso...perché la mano del tecnico bravo si vede..



E' un discorso fatto e rifatto eppure si legge troppo spesso che l'allenatore conta per il 5%.
Io non mi capacito di questa valutazione.

Un allenatore ha una serie di mansioni sconfinata quando allena una squadra, come si fa a quantificare il tutto con un misero 5%?

Il gruppo squadra solitamente acquisisce il modo di giocare e di reagire per come approccia la gara il mister.
E' sempre stato cosi.

Ci sono allenatori razionali, altri emotivi, alcuni pacati e altri isterici e la squadra in campo poi approccia la gara sempre a immagine e somiglianza del mister.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' un discorso fatto e rifatto eppure si legge troppo spesso che l'allenatore conta per il 5%.
> Io non mi capacito di questa valutazione.
> 
> Un allenatore ha una serie di mansioni sconfinata quando allena una squadra, come si fa a quantificare il tutto con un misero 5%?
> ...



Mentalità figlia dell'era Messi - CR7 dove per oltre 10 anni Real e Barca hanno dominato a prescindere dal tecnico, con due alieni che hanno segnato oltre 50 gol all'anno per un decennio di fila...

Ma prendiamo le altre realtà, e vediamo se un Klopp non ti cambia la vita, o se un guardiola bene o male ottiene sempre un certo tipo di gioco..etc..
Nessuno fa miracoli eh, una rosa scarsa, scarsa rimane...ma un tecnico bravo, nel contesto giusto, fa la differenza...pensiamo anche a cose più piccole, Del Neri al Chievo, Guidolin all'Udinese, il contesto è fondamentale nel mix...ecco perché noi sbagliamo se non capiamo che per guidare il Milan serve un grande allenatore, uno da top club non uno da provincia


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mentalità figlia dell'era Messi - CR7 dove per oltre 10 anni Real e Barca hanno dominato a prescindere dal tecnico, con due alieni che hanno segnato oltre 50 gol all'anno per un decennio di fila...
> 
> Ma prendiamo le altre realtà, e vediamo se un Klopp non ti cambia la vita, o se un guardiola bene o male ottiene sempre un certo tipo di gioco..etc..
> Nessuno fa miracoli eh, una rosa scarsa, scarsa rimane...ma un tecnico bravo, nel contesto giusto, fa la differenza...pensiamo anche a cose più piccole, Del Neri al Chievo, Guidolin all'Udinese, il contesto è fondamentale nel mix...ecco perché noi sbagliamo se non capiamo che per guidare il Milan serve un grande allenatore, uno da top club non uno da provincia



L'allenatore giusto lo deve scegliere sempre la società , è chiaro, ma poi la squadra gioca sempre per come pensa calcio l'allenatore.
Basti guardare la juve che storicamente fa della grinta la sua arma migliore e la cui filosofia è da sempre 'vincere è l'unica cosa che conta'.

La juve di pirlo vi sembra una squadra tutta grinta, lacrime e sudore?
No, gioca il calcio che pensava pirlo da giocatore e che vuole trasmettere ora da allenatore.

Quando la juve sposa la causa allegri si ritrovano due mentalità simili ma se la juve punta su sarri o pirlo il prodotto è diverso perchè l'allenatore pensa un calcio diverso.
Ergo l'allenatore conta eccome.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Que pasa, Stevie Wonder? Estás listo para ganar en Roma? No pinches mames, cabròn.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Febbraio 2021)

Complimenti anche oggi!
Romagnoli la solita tassa (magari capisce che non puo assolutamente schierarlo contro la Roma...ah, scherzo, ovviamente sara titolare)
A centrocampo la coppia d'incontristi Kessié - Meité = 0 qualita nella zona centrale...
...perche anche sulla trequarti ha messo Krunic, che li c'entra meno di 0.
Calhanoglu ala sinistra, genialata tattica cha ricorda la scelta Huntelaar ala sinistra ai tempi di Leonardo.

Dispiace ma ha perso totalmente di mano la situazione. Le sue scelte ultimamente non ci aiutano, anzi, ci condannano.
Giocare contemporaneamente con Dalot, Meité, Krunic e Castillejo significa giocare con 4/11 titolare che sono da lotta retrocessione. Per non parlare del come sono schierati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2021)

E' entrato nel suo classicissimo tunnel, dal quale quasi mai riesce ad uscire (così dice la sua carriera).

Vediamo come va con la Roma. Ma una cosa è certa: non possiamo permetterci di buttare la stagione. O svolta, o è meglio cambiare subito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' entrato nel suo classicissimo tunnel, dal quale *quasi mai riesce ad uscire* (così dice la sua carriera).
> 
> Vediamo come va con la Roma. Ma una cosa è certa: non possiamo permetterci di buttare la stagione. O svolta, o è meglio cambiare subito.




Quel quasi è dato dalla speranza che con noi riesca a svoltare immagino. 

L'unica è sperare che Zlatan tiri fuori prestazioni esagerate e ci tenga a galla, sicuramente non sarà Pioli a svoltare


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2021)

La sua avventura al Milan è compromessa, non c'è più niente qua


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' entrato nel suo classicissimo tunnel, dal quale quasi mai riesce ad uscire (così dice la sua carriera).
> 
> Vediamo come va con la Roma. Ma una cosa è certa: non possiamo permetterci di buttare la stagione. O svolta, o è meglio cambiare subito.



Lo dico da quanto? Due settimane? No, forse no, quasi: da La Spezia. È da lì che ho cominciato a dire che “attenzione, o mostra subito segnali di inversione di tendenza o va buttato nella carta e cartone”.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2021)

Chiamare subito Sarri.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Febbraio 2021)

La squadra è finita e lui non ci capisce più nulla, il finale di stagione è già scritto. Spero che per l'anno prossimo si punti ad un allenatore degno di tale nome.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Febbraio 2021)

Vattene al più presto, dopo averci spiegato cosa sta succedendo.
"Non vi posso raccontare dell'ultimo allenamento".
'cci tua...


----------



## malos (25 Febbraio 2021)

Svegliati santamadonna.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Svegliati santamadonna.



Se aspettiamo che si svegli il Michael Stipe di Parma prepariamoci mentalmente a giocare la Conference League 2021/2022 (altro che l’EL). 

Con tanto di squadra mutilata e mercato fatto coi giocatorini di quarta fascia da campionati improbabili e nomi impronunciabili (come campioni tipo Hauge e Salam Aleikum, gente che sposta gli equilibri proprio).


----------



## JoKeR (25 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da quanto? Due settimane? No, forse no, quasi: da La Spezia. È da lì che ho cominciato a dire che “attenzione, o mostra subito segnali di inversione di tendenza o va buttato nella carta e cartone”.



Vabbè, non fai più testo... avevi detto di pensare allo scudetto e hai sciorinato numeri per mesi, mentre 8 utenti su 10 ti avvertivano del quarto posto..

Non era piangersi addosso... era la realtà!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vabbè, non fai più testo... avevi detto di pensare allo scudetto e hai sciorinato numeri per mesi, mentre 8 utenti su 10 ti avvertivano del quarto posto..
> 
> Non era piangersi addosso... era la realtà!!



Il problema è che adesso salta fuori che chi parlava di quarto posto era fin troppo ottimista.

“Sciorinavo numeri” perché nessuno è mai riuscito ad arrivare quinto o peggio da campione d’inverno, né a memoria qualcuno ha fatto 84 punti in due gironi per poi non andare manco in CL, pensavo che Pioli avesse fatto il salto, invece è sempre lo stesso.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che adesso salta fuori che chi parlava di quarto posto era fin troppo ottimista.
> 
> “Sciorinavo numeri” perché nessuno è mai riuscito ad arrivare quinto o peggio da campione d’inverno, né a memoria qualcuno ha fatto 84 punti in due gironi per poi non andare manco in CL, pensavo che Pioli avesse fatto il salto, invece è sempre lo stesso.



Li conosco i tuoi numeri, ma conosco anche quelli di Pioli...

Io sono sempre stato realista, pensavo che eravamo da quarto posto, ma ora il crollo è troppo verticale.
Non so proprio come finirà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Li conosco i tuoi numeri, ma conosco anche quelli di Pioli...
> 
> Io sono sempre stato realista, pensavo che eravamo da quarto posto, ma ora il crollo è troppo verticale.
> Non so proprio come finirà.



Io semplicemente pensavo “puntiamo allo scudo, male che vada faremo come Lazio e Atalanta lo scorso anno, cioè 3/4 posto in carrozza”. Pensavo che avessimo un 35% di scudo e un 65% di fare un campionato stile Lazio/Atalanta 2019/2020. Quindi CL sicura. Questo perché, pur conoscendo i numeri di Pioli, mi ero davvero convinto che fosse maturato. Ho sbagliato? Si, è evidente.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Febbraio 2021)

.


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2021)

Boh, avrà le sue colpe, ma rimane sempre quello che ci ha messo al primo posto 21 giornate. Al momento è pienamente in corsa per due trofei e gli si chiede la testa, nonostante sotto di lui in campionato ci siano almeno 3 squadre decisamente più attrezzate.


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2021)

#romagnoliout

Comunque Pioli non ci capisce piu niente


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Boh, avrà le sue colpe, ma rimane sempre quello che ci ha messo al primo posto 21 giornate. Al momento è pienamente in corsa per due trofei e gli si chiede la testa, nonostante sotto di lui in campionato ci siano almeno 3 squadre decisamente più attrezzate.



diciamo che il miracolo lo ha fatto prima con sta banda di scarponi. ma si osannava la rosa...

ora anche lui è da censura comunque... bo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Boh, avrà le sue colpe, ma rimane sempre quello che ci ha messo al primo posto 21 giornate. Al momento è pienamente in corsa per due trofei e gli si chiede la testa, nonostante sotto di lui in campionato ci siano almeno 3 squadre decisamente più attrezzate.



Se ci sono 3 squadre nettamente più attrezzate sotto di noi e noi siamo secondi vuol dire che non siamo manco da quarto posto. Dici che è così?


----------



## bmb (26 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se ci sono 3 squadre nettamente più attrezzate sotto di noi e noi siamo secondi vuol dire che non siamo manco da quarto posto. Dici che è così?



Dico che ad inizio stagione non pensavo di poter arrivare quarto e che siamo stati bravi ad accumulare un bel gruzzolo di punti. Ora quel gruzzolo di punti dobbiamo gestirlo perché chi è dietro (tolta la Juve) farà tanti passi falsi ma avrà meno margine di errore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dico che ad inizio stagione non pensavo di poter arrivare quarto e che siamo stati bravi ad accumulare un bel gruzzolo di punti. Ora quel gruzzolo di punti dobbiamo gestirlo perché chi è dietro (tolta la Juve) farà tanti passi falsi ma avrà meno margine di errore.



Io terzo o quarto pensavo di poterci arrivare già all’inizio (poi avevo cominciato anche a credere in qualcosa di più), avevo anche aperto un topic, ma sarà dura continuando così.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Febbraio 2021)

Alla sua età non ti riscopri Klopp o Sacchi, non era un fenomeno prima su cui costruire non è una pippa tremebonda ora.

Sempre stato dell'idea che doveva essere un traghettatore e niente più perché quella è la sua specialità, un errore per me di programmazione puntarci per gettare le basi però la rosa è anche questa, Rebic ha avuto una fiammata ma il suo livello non era quello, Bennancer era fondamentale e insostituibile, Tonali non sta nascondendo la sua assenza, Ibrahimovic e Mandzukic non gioca il curriculum, il turco non si capisce se è perso per il Covid o è tornato anche lui alla sua dimensione (meglio vederlo ora che dopo aver rinnovato). 

Il Milan ha una rosa normale a parte Hernandez e Donnarumma, Kessie e forse se mantiene questo livello Calabria, basta perdere un pezzo come Bennancer per impoverirsi molto, non credo che Ancelotti sarebbe capace di fare magie al posto di Pioli e raddrizzare la rotta. Un'altro problema è che è una rosa per sua natura molto sbilanciata, bisognerebbe chiudersi a riccio in attesa di tempi migliori invece di esporsi come un animale ferito alla mercé dell'avversario


----------



## JoKeR (26 Febbraio 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Alla sua età non ti riscopri Klopp o Sacchi, non era un fenomeno prima su cui costruire non è una pippa tremebonda ora.
> 
> Sempre stato dell'idea che doveva essere un traghettatore e niente più perché quella è la sua specialità, un errore per me di programmazione puntarci per gettare le basi però la rosa è anche questa, Rebic ha avuto una fiammata ma il suo livello non era quello, Bennancer era fondamentale e insostituibile, Tonali non sta nascondendo la sua assenza, Ibrahimovic e Mandzukic non gioca il curriculum, il turco non si capisce se è perso per il Covid o è tornato anche lui alla sua dimensione (meglio vederlo ora che dopo aver rinnovato).
> 
> Il Milan ha una rosa normale a parte Hernandez e Donnarumma, Kessie e forse se mantiene questo livello Calabria, basta perdere un pezzo come Bennancer per impoverirsi molto, non credo che Ancelotti sarebbe capace di fare magie al posto di Pioli e raddrizzare la rotta. Un'altro problema è che è una rosa per sua natura molto sbilanciata, bisognerebbe chiudersi a riccio in attesa di tempi migliori invece di esporsi come un animale ferito alla mercé dell'avversario



Analisi perfetta... il problema principale è che non stiamo cercando alternative di gioco.. se sei messo come noi ora devi pensare a rafforzare difesa e cc... è così ovvio..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> *Alla sua età non ti riscopri Klopp o Sacchi, non era un fenomeno prima su cui costruire non è una pippa tremebonda ora.*
> 
> Sempre stato dell'idea che doveva essere un traghettatore e niente più perché quella è la sua specialità, un errore per me di programmazione puntarci per gettare le basi però la rosa è anche questa, Rebic ha avuto una fiammata ma il suo livello non era quello, Bennancer era fondamentale e insostituibile, Tonali non sta nascondendo la sua assenza, Ibrahimovic e Mandzukic non gioca il curriculum, il turco non si capisce se è perso per il Covid o è tornato anche lui alla sua dimensione (meglio vederlo ora che dopo aver rinnovato).
> 
> *Il Milan ha una rosa normale a parte Hernandez e Donnarumma, Kessie e forse se mantiene questo livello Calabria, basta perdere un pezzo come Bennancer per impoverirsi molto, non credo che Ancelotti sarebbe capace di fare magie al posto di Pioli e raddrizzare la rotta. Un'altro problema è che è una rosa per sua natura molto sbilanciata, bisognerebbe chiudersi a riccio in attesa di tempi migliori invece di esporsi come un animale ferito alla mercé dell'avversario*



A livello generale non hai torto, ma reputo che Pioli non sta proprio capendo il problema o come solverlo.
Alcuni utenti hanno suggerito la difesa a 3, un altra opzione che potrebbe essere interessante sarebbe un cambio importante in difesa:
Kalulu - Kjaer - Tomori - Theo con Calabria spostato a centrocampo (non é un idea generale, ma un idea per rimediare alla situazione nella quale ci troviamo).
Non sopporto Romagnoli e lo considero veramente scarso, ma si deve anche ammettere che il nostro gioco mette in luce tutte le sue difficolta perche per caratteristiche non puo giocare alto e giocare contro avversari che arrivano in velocita. Pioli deve assolutamente toglierlo perche al momento, senza un centrocampo che fa un grandissimo filtro, manda in gol ogni avversario.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Febbraio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> A livello generale non hai torto, ma reputo che Pioli non sta proprio capendo il problema o come solverlo.
> Alcuni utenti hanno suggerito la difesa a 3, un altra opzione che potrebbe essere interessante sarebbe un cambio importante in difesa:
> Kalulu - Kjaer - Tomori - Theo con Calabria spostato a centrocampo (non é un idea generale, ma un idea per rimediare alla situazione nella quale ci troviamo).
> Non sopporto Romagnoli e lo considero veramente scarso, ma si deve anche ammettere che il nostro gioco mette in luce tutte le sue difficolta perche per caratteristiche non puo giocare alto e giocare contro avversari che arrivano in velocita. Pioli deve assolutamente toglierlo perche al momento, senza un centrocampo che fa un grandissimo filtro, manda in gol ogni avversario.



Ma che Pioli non sappia risolverlo è nella sua natura, è un tecnico integralista con un modo di giocare ed è il motivo per cui al massimo può fare il traghettatore o rimane pochissimo su una panchina, non è un Ranieri con un'ampia scelta di moduli e atteggiamenti da tenere in campo a cui attingere. 

A sua discolpa è anche una rosa costruita per giocare all'arrembaggio ma come fatto notare produce sempre molto poco nonostante questo, i rigori hanno nascosto la difficoltà realizzativa cronica decennale che attanaglia questa squadra, pensavamo che il paziente fosse guarito ma era solo un cenno di miglioramento estemporaneo dovuto a un fattore esterno


----------



## Alfred Edwards (26 Febbraio 2021)

Voglio un sacco bene a Pioli. Ma credo che con Max libero e una Champion's League da affrontare ci sia solo una soluzione per l'anno prossimo..


----------



## Mauricio (27 Febbraio 2021)

Su Pioli sono sempre stato critico, anche quando andava benissimo, e avevo messo in guardia sul suo secondo anno, dove crolla. Mi aveva quasi fatto ricredere, ma per ora sta confermando le sue esperienze passate. Rimando i giudizi definitivi a fine stagione. Restano tuttavia delle scelte incomprensibili (in Europa League sempre Krunic, Meité e Calhanoglu fuori ruolo. In difesa Romagnoli sempre e comunque), ma come detto vedremo se avrà ragione lui o no tra 15 giornate.


----------



## Zenos (27 Febbraio 2021)

Se Sarri e Allegri si accasano altrove e noi ci teniamo sto mediocre impazzisco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

E bravo il mio Ste.

Visto che avere huevos ripaga? Non me lo aspettavo che avresti panchinato il Capitone per Memento Mori, dico davvero. Del resto sai anche tu che stasera ne avremmo presi almeno 3 con quell’energumeno in campo (quel recupero in campo aperto sarebbe stata pura utopia per Maroligno). Bravo Ste.

E stasera ho anche rivisto molto del vecchio Milan, invece della caricatura sfigurata vista da La Spezia in poi. Dai che forse anche tu l’hai fatto il salto, vedremo nelle prossime, ma stavolta molto bene. Sarebbe la prima volta questa che una squadra di Pioli si riprende da una crisi, un momento importante anche per te.


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E bravo il mio Ste.
> 
> Visto che avere huevos ripaga? Non me lo aspettavo che avresti panchinato il Capitone per Memento Mori, dico davvero. Del resto sai anche tu che stasera ne avremmo presi almeno 3 con quell’energumeno in campo (quel recupero in campo aperto sarebbe stata pura utopia per Maroligno). Bravo Ste.
> 
> E stasera ho anche rivisto molto del vecchio Milan, invece della caricatura sfigurata vista da La Spezia in poi. Dai che forse anche tu l’hai fatto il salto, vedremo nelle prossime, ma stavolta molto bene. Sarebbe la prima volta questa che una squadra di Pioli si riprende da una crisi, un momento importante anche per te.



Te l'avevo detto zio di stare tranquillo. Era domenica scorsa, venivo da una notte insonne e ne avrei vissuta un'altra, dopo quella legnata. Ma te l'avevo detto che dietro le nuvole c'è sempre il sole.

Ora Mister mi devi arare due squadre che odio come poche (una terza era quella di stasera). Ho un obbiettivo: vincere almeno una volta con tutte le squadre del campionato, mirino puntato sul Bentegodi ma occhio alla seconda squadra di Torino mercoledì.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2021)

Bravissimo oggi a panchinare Romagnoli. Bello l'abbraccio con Tomori a fine partita. 
La squadra ha risposto bene (nonostante siamo scarsoni davanti alla porta e lì lui può farci poco).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Te l'avevo detto zio di stare tranquillo. Era domenica scorsa, venivo da una notte insonne e ne avrei vissuta un'altra, dopo quella legnata. Ma te l'avevo detto che dietro le nuvole c'è sempre il sole.
> 
> Ora Mister mi devi arare due squadre che odio come poche (una terza era quella di stasera). Ho un obbiettivo: vincere almeno una volta con tutte le squadre del campionato, mirino puntato sul Bentegodi ma occhio alla seconda squadra di Torino mercoledì.



Ero terrorizzato dal solito crollo verticale di Pioli, ma stasera ho visto tanto di buono anche aldilà della vittoria. Si può riavere fiducia da stasera. 

Con Verona e Udinese penso che almeno 4 punti siano fattibili, se ne facessimo 6 sarebbe il top ma poi arriva il Napoli e se devo scegliere dove fare punteggio pieno tra Verona e la partita col Napoli a San Siro scelgo la seconda, essendo uno scontro diretto.

Certo se facessimo bottino pieno nelle prossime 3 allora qualcuno nato dopo e nato male dovrebbe cominciare a preoccuparsi sul serio, ma dopo gli incubi vissuti da metà Febbraio in poi adesso io sto schiscio.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Voglio un sacco bene a Pioli. Ma credo che con Max libero e una Champion's League da affrontare ci sia solo una soluzione per l'anno prossimo..



bravo...qui avere un'idea e portarla avanti per 3 giorni di fila sembra quasi una rarità...

per me che ci porti in Champions e poi arrivederci e grazie

dentro uno di livello superiore (Sarri magari)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bravo...qui avere un'idea e portarla avanti per 3 giorni di fila sembra quasi una rarità...
> 
> per me che ci porti in Champions e poi arrivederci e grazie
> 
> dentro uno di livello superiore (Sarri magari)



Ma questo è ovvio. Anche con la CL servirebbe qualcosa di meglio. Confermerei Pioli solo in un caso...

Ma meglio evitare anche solo di parlarne.


----------



## bmb (28 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ero terrorizzato dal solito crollo verticale di Pioli, ma stasera ho visto tanto di buono anche aldilà della vittoria. Si può riavere fiducia da stasera.
> 
> Con Verona e Udinese penso che almeno 4 punti siano fattibili, se ne facessimo 6 sarebbe il top ma poi arriva il Napoli e se devo scegliere dove fare punteggio pieno tra Verona e la partita col Napoli a San Siro scelgo la seconda, essendo uno scontro diretto.
> 
> Certo se facessimo bottino pieno nelle prossime 3 allora qualcuno nato dopo e nato male dovrebbe cominciare a preoccuparsi sul serio, ma dopo gli incubi vissuti da metà Febbraio in poi adesso io sto schiscio.



I nati dopo e nati male fanno un campionato a parte. Noi dobbiamo solo pensare a fare 3 punti mercoledì, poi a farne 3 domenica e 3 la domenica di là.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> I nati dopo e nati male fanno un campionato a parte. Noi dobbiamo solo pensare a fare 3 punti mercoledì, poi a farne 3 domenica e 3 la domenica di là.



Si, esatto. Poi tireremo le somme alla fine. L’obiettivo da cui dipende il nostro futuro nel prossimo lustro è ben chiaro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2021)

vorrei sapere da chi arriva l'input di panchinare romagnoli.

pioli, paolo o entrambi? con ritardo ma sarebbe una grossa nota di merito nella mia testa.
diamola mezza e mezza.

oggi partita preparata bene, non si può fare di più con 4-5 scarpari in campo e una valletta con in testa altro.

occhi a mercoledì, ci vuole il gol del difensore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vorrei sapere da chi arriva l'input di panchinare romagnoli.
> 
> pioli, paolo o entrambi? con ritardo ma sarebbe una grossa nota di merito nella mia testa.
> diamola mezza e mezza.
> ...



Io penso che entrambi lo volessero. Probabilmente Paolo ha dato a Pioli il coraggio per fare una scelta che forse da solo avrebbe faticato a fare, ma non credo proprio che lui ritenesse Maroligno indispensabile.

Semmai c’era il timore che fosse disposto ad affondare pur di non voltar le spalle a Maroligno, come diceva [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], essendo uno di quelli che gli ha guadagnato la riconferma lo scorso anno.

E in questo caso ci sarebbe stato da cacciare Pioli senza pietà.

Grazie a Dio pare non essere così.


----------



## mil77 (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E bravo il mio Ste.
> 
> Visto che avere huevos ripaga? Non me lo aspettavo che avresti panchinato il Capitone per Memento Mori, dico davvero. Del resto sai anche tu che stasera ne avremmo presi almeno 3 con quell’energumeno in campo (quel recupero in campo aperto sarebbe stata pura utopia per Maroligno). Bravo Ste.
> 
> E stasera ho anche rivisto molto del vecchio Milan, invece della caricatura sfigurata vista da La Spezia in poi. Dai che forse anche tu l’hai fatto il salto, vedremo nelle prossime, ma stavolta molto bene. Sarebbe la prima volta questa che una squadra di Pioli si riprende da una crisi, un momento importante anche per te.



Oggi grande mossa di mettere diaz falso 9 con leao a sinistra.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vorrei sapere da chi arriva l'input di panchinare romagnoli.
> 
> pioli, paolo o entrambi? con ritardo ma sarebbe una grossa nota di merito nella mia testa.
> diamola mezza e mezza.
> ...



Nel topic dell intervista a maldini si parla di colloqui individuali con qualche giocatore..


----------



## unbreakable (1 Marzo 2021)

Stasera ho rivisto un atteggiamento molto più umile della squadra..pure l'abbraccio prepartita era da un po' che non lo vedevo con grinta e umiltà..
Finalmente ha schierato tamarro tomori al posto di romagnoli ed è servito come il pane..
Bisogna tornare a macinare punti..oggi è un buon punto di ripartenza..con umiltà e grinta e pensare al campo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E bravo il mio Ste.
> 
> Visto che avere huevos ripaga? Non me lo aspettavo che avresti panchinato il Capitone per Memento Mori, dico davvero. Del resto sai anche tu che stasera ne avremmo presi almeno 3 con quell’energumeno in campo (quel recupero in campo aperto sarebbe stata pura utopia per Maroligno). Bravo Ste.
> 
> E stasera ho anche rivisto molto del vecchio Milan, invece della caricatura sfigurata vista da La Spezia in poi. Dai che forse anche tu l’hai fatto il salto, vedremo nelle prossime, ma stavolta molto bene. Sarebbe la prima volta questa che una squadra di Pioli si riprende da una crisi, un momento importante anche per te.



Quando sei immensamente appassionato di una cosa , a volte il sentimento ti fa "perdere la ragione". Mi è capitato tante volte con il Milan.
Pioli ha tanta personalità nonostante sia un uomo pacato, misurato. Non è tanto il fatto di far fuori Romagnoli che complicava le cose difficile ma mettere fuori il capitano della quadra. In ogni spogliatoio ci sono degli status e degli equilibri ben precisi quindi c'è da gestire eventuali mugugni dello spogliatoio ( dello zoccolo italiano nel caso di Romagnoli).
Mi ricordo di un Pioli che fa uscire Ibra contro la sua volontà.


----------



## davoreb (1 Marzo 2021)

Bravissimo Mister, nel primo tempo abbiamo rivisto il vero Milan.

La coppia centrale Kjaer Tomori è di altro livello.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Quando sei immensamente appassionato di una cosa , a volte il sentimento ti fa "perdere la ragione". Mi è capitato tante volte con il Milan.
> Pioli ha tanta personalità nonostante sia un uomo pacato, misurato. Non è tanto il fatto di far fuori Romagnoli che complicava le cose difficile ma mettere fuori il capitano della quadra. In ogni spogliatoio ci sono degli status e degli equilibri ben precisi quindi c'è da gestire eventuali mugugni dello spogliatoio ( dello zoccolo italiano nel caso di Romagnoli).
> Mi ricordo di un Pioli che fa uscire Ibra contro la sua volontà.



queste storie di mugugni dello spogliatoio sono assurde raga.
lo spogliatoio vuole vincere, non gli interessa che giochino gli amichetti.

lo vedono cani e porci che tomori è meglio di romagnoli e lo spogliatoio non può che fare salti di gioia se gioca il più forte.

oggi lo hanno dimostrato. tutti han giocato al massimo a parte ibra che ha fatto ridere. ma non credo l'abbia fatto apposta.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste storie di mugugni dello spogliatoio sono assurde raga.
> lo spogliatoio vuole vincere, non gli interessa che giochino gli amichetti.
> 
> lo vedono cani e porci che tomori è meglio di romagnoli e lo spogliatoio non può che fare salti di gioia se gioca il più forte.
> ...



Egregio Willi non sono d'accordo con te, sai perchè? Semplicemente per il fatto che ci sono dei giocatori specialisti nell'implosione di un gruppo unito e dicendo questo non reputo Romagnoli un rompi spogliatoio ma sono cose da valutare bene. Se hai giocato a calcio sai che dentro uno spogliatoio ci sono delle dinamiche particolare, sensibili.
Poi che "hanno giocato al massimo" era d'obbligo per loro dopo le prestazioni orrende dell'ultimo mese.

Dicendo questo siamo ovviamente d'accordo su Tomori e sul fatto che i centrali moderni devono andare a mille( ne abbiamo parlato tanto sul forum durante lo scorso estate quando si parlava di Fofana del Saint Etienne.) 
Mi pare ovvio che non possiamo fare a meno dell''esposività e dell''aggressività di Fikayo diventa per forza fondamentale per ritrovare una solidità difensiva.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ero terrorizzato dal solito crollo verticale di Pioli, ma stasera ho visto tanto di buono anche aldilà della vittoria. Si può riavere fiducia da stasera.
> 
> Con Verona e Udinese penso che almeno 4 punti siano fattibili, se ne facessimo 6 sarebbe il top ma poi arriva il Napoli e se devo scegliere dove fare punteggio pieno tra Verona e la partita col Napoli a San Siro scelgo la seconda, essendo uno scontro diretto.
> 
> Certo se facessimo bottino pieno nelle prossime 3 allora qualcuno nato dopo e nato male dovrebbe cominciare a preoccuparsi sul serio, ma dopo gli incubi vissuti da metà Febbraio in poi adesso io sto schiscio.



per favore no numeri che ci portano una iella pazzesca


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bravo...qui avere un'idea e portarla avanti per 3 giorni di fila sembra quasi una rarità...
> 
> per me che ci porti in Champions e poi arrivederci e grazie
> 
> dentro uno di livello superiore (Sarri magari)



perfetto. Per me l'esonero infatti non aveva senso, ma a fine anno giustissimo cercare di prendere di meglio, è doveroso.


----------



## Zenos (1 Marzo 2021)

Se ci porta in CL gli fanno un triennale vedrete.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se ci porta in CL gli fanno un triennale vedrete.



bei dilettanti che abbiamo se faranno davvero cosi...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io penso che entrambi lo volessero. Probabilmente Paolo ha dato a Pioli il coraggio per fare una scelta che forse da solo avrebbe faticato a fare, ma non credo proprio che lui ritenesse Maroligno indispensabile.
> 
> Semmai c’era il timore che fosse disposto ad affondare pur di non voltar le spalle a Maroligno, come diceva [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION], essendo uno di quelli che gli ha guadagnato la riconferma lo scorso anno.
> 
> ...



Secondo me la settimana è stata molto movimentata in tal senso.

Da un anno a questa parte dal nostro spogliatoio se fai un pò di mente locale non esce uno spiffero che sia uno.
Le notizie sulla formazione, come sugli infortunati li abbiamo saputi sempre giorno della partita.
L'ultimo in ordine cronologico è stato Rebic che contro lo spezia non ha giocato perchè nel corso dell'ultimo allenamento ha rimediato un colpo.

Nessuno lo sapeva e tutti lo davano in formazione.
Abbiamo scoperto che non gioca solo giorno della partita , nonostante fosse partito con la squadra.
Ma questo succede da un anno a questa parte e infatti ho sempre lodato la compattezza della squadra.


Ieri invece è successo qualcosa di nuovo : la notizia della panchina per il capitano è arrivata nella notte e l'ha lanciata sky.
La mattina era anche sulle pagine della gazzetta.
Pioli non ne aveva parlato nel corso della conferenza stampa pre-gara , a milanello non vi erano giornalisti e quindi mi pare ovvio che stavolta i muri di milanello hanno 'cantato'.
Questo episodio mi ha molto preoccupato per i motivi che puoi immaginare .


Ieri maldini poi nel pre-gara mi ha dato ulteriore conferma : a precisa domanda sulla panchina per romagnoli ha dichiarato che il ragazzo era dispiaciuto.
Perchè precisare ciò?
Non poteva limitarsi a dire che è una scelta tecnica?
Dopotutto parliamo di un giocatore che le ha giocate tutte.
Ma Maldini non si è fermato a questo ma ha aggiunto altro : ' il milan che da un anno è rinato lo ha fatto con romagnoli in campo'. Ecco lo zuccherino, dopo quello di Peppino di stefano.


Questo passaggio è stata , a mio modesto parere, la conferma che la gestione del caso romagnoli questa settimana è stata affatto banale.
Lo diciamo da tempo su questi lidi che panchinare il capitano non era cosi facile e scontato ma non possiamo nemmeno essere ostaggio di un giocatore.


Ieri abbiamo percepito chiaramente cosa vuol dire avere uno forte in difesa.
Praticamente ci ha donato un senso di forza a noi sconosciuto.
La forza muscolare e la reattività di tomori l'abbiamo ammirata anche nell'area avversaria e infatti per ben due volte ha sfiorato il gol(uno annullato per fuorigioco).


----------



## Manue (1 Marzo 2021)

Se arriva in CL gli rinnovano il contratto, 
credo sia normale.

Gli hanno dato un'obiettivo e l'ha centrato,
chiaro poi dipende come ci arriva in CL, perché se ci arriva così come oggi, 
con 6pt sulle inseguitrici, ha fatto tanto e se lo merita anche.

Se ci arriva male, ma ci arriva, 
a quel punto i ragionamenti possono essere altri.

E' chiaro però che Pioli non è un top, 
ma oggi neanche noi siamo un top, ma se ci arriva bene, significa che sa lavorare coi giovani, 
pertanto sarebbe rischioso rimuoverlo, altro tempo per far crescere i nostri giovani gli andrebbe dato.


Vediamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Egregio Willi non sono d'accordo con te, sai perchè? Semplicemente per il fatto che ci sono dei giocatori specialisti nell'implosione di un gruppo unito e dicendo questo non reputo Romagnoli un rompi spogliatoio ma sono cose da valutare bene. Se hai giocato a calcio sai che dentro uno spogliatoio ci sono delle dinamiche particolare, sensibili.
> Poi che "hanno giocato al massimo" era d'obbligo per loro dopo le prestazioni orrende dell'ultimo mese.
> 
> Dicendo questo siamo ovviamente d'accordo su Tomori e sul fatto che i centrali moderni devono andare a mille( ne abbiamo parlato tanto sul forum durante lo scorso estate quando si parlava di Fofana del Saint Etienne.)
> Mi pare ovvio che non possiamo fare a meno dell''esposività e dell''aggressività di Fikayo diventa per forza fondamentale per ritrovare una solidità difensiva.



per me il nostro non è uno spogliatoio malato. se mi parli di quello dell'inter 3 anni fa coi croati ecc ok ma non è il nostro caso.
noi in spogliatoio possiamo avere solo problemi con romagnoli, donnarumma e forse ibra.
guardacaso tutti del panzone.


----------



## Manue (1 Marzo 2021)

Ma perché si parla di spogliatoio spaccato?
Boh.


----------



## Nevergiveup (1 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me la settimana è stata molto movimentata in tal senso.
> 
> Da un anno a questa parte dal nostro spogliatoio se fai un pò di mente locale non esce uno spiffero che sia uno.
> Le notizie sulla formazione, come sugli infortunati li abbiamo saputi sempre giorno della partita.
> ...



Parole sante, bisogna fare un plauso a Pioli di aver avuto (finalmente aggiungerei) il coraggio di panchinare Romagnoli, scelta sicuramente supportata dalla società pur con tutti gli effetti collaterali che dovremo affrontare col suino.

Non ho capito una cosa riguardo la fascia...è passata a Gigio in via definitiva o solo in caso di panchina di Romagnoli?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Parole sante, bisogna fare un plauso a Pioli di aver avuto (finalmente aggiungerei) il coraggio di panchinare Romagnoli, scelta sicuramente supportata dalla società pur con tutti gli effetti collaterali che dovremo affrontare col suino.
> 
> Non ho capito una cosa riguardo la fascia...è passata a Gigio in via definitiva o solo in caso di panchina di Romagnoli?



Era il vice quindi credo ora in campo sarà lui il capitano.
Pro-forma però, il boss è ibra.
Prima della partita il discorso alla squadra, radunata in cerchio, l'ha fatto lui.

Occhio anche a questo dettaglio.
Romagnoli non aveva più carisma nè tecnico nè di comunicazione per guidare la squadra.
La sua credibilità è decaduta con le prestazioni in campo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era il vice quindi credo ora in campo sarà lui il capitano.
> Pro-forma però, il boss è ibra.
> Prima della partita il discorso alla squadra, radunata in cerchio, l'ha fatto lui.
> 
> ...



Esatto, ormai era proprio impresentabile sia a livello tecnico che a livello carismatico. 

Lo è sempre stato in realtà (impresentabile), solo che in un Milan che era ancora Giannino di fatto, coi vari Piatek, Suso, Rodriguez, Biglia, Borini Ecc (per non parlare di prima coi vari Paletta, Kucka, Montolivo, Lapadula e così via) poteva anche sembrare un gioiellino o quasi, ma appena il Milan ha alzato il livello tecnico e prestazionale della rosa tutta la sua inadeguatezza tecnica e umana è balzata agli occhi come se fosse stato levato il velo di Maya.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me il nostro non è uno spogliatoio malato. se mi parli di quello dell'inter 3 anni fa coi croati ecc ok ma non è il nostro caso.
> noi in spogliatoio possiamo avere solo problemi con romagnoli, donnarumma e forse ibra.
> guardacaso tutti del panzone.



Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione . Non siamo d'accordo su tutto pero c'è da sottolineare il doppio vantaggio che deriva della scelta di Pioli.
- Fermare sul nascere certe richieste surreali di rinnovo 
-Promuovere una concorrenza sana nonostante certi status.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione . Non siamo d'accordo su tutto pero c'è da sottolineare il doppio vantaggio che deriva della scelta di Pioli.
> - Fermare sul nascere certe richieste surreali di rinnovo
> -Promuovere una concorrenza sana nonostante certi status.



la concorrenza sana e la meritocrazia non possono far altro che bene.
se uno vede che gioca bene ma fa panchina per un cesso, va da se che si deprime.


----------



## mil77 (1 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Se arriva in CL gli rinnovano il contratto,
> credo sia normale.
> 
> Gli hanno dato un'obiettivo e l'ha centrato,
> ...



Pioli il contratto ce lo ha già x l'anno prossimo non devono rinnovarlo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la concorrenza sana e la meritocrazia non possono far altro che bene.
> se uno vede che gioca bene ma fa panchina per un cesso, va da se che si deprime.



Assolutamente d'accordo. Pioli da allenatore serio ha capito che ci voleva una scossa. Tomori non è ancora perfettamente al livello tattico pero è talmente veloce che puo rimediare ad ogni errore di posizione. Da prendere assolutamente a fine stagione. Non sarà il primo grave errore del Chelsea questi ultimi anni dopo i vari casi Salah, De Bruyne...


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Questo è il vero Pioli.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Sesta sconfitta in 2 mesi


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sesta sconfitta in 2 mesi



E' pronto a fare l'inverso di quanto fatto dal post-covid, 26-27 partite di ***** di fila..

Tanto si sa già quello che dirà a fine gara "e' stata una serata storta"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2021)

Forse alla fine era meglio dar retta a Gazidis, ogni tanto ci penso. Nonostante le bestemmie contro di lui, forse l'unica cosa giusta è quella che non ha realizzato.

D'altronde era impensabile che Pioli svoltasse proprio con noi


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Forse alla fine era meglio dar retta a Gazidis, ogni tanto ci penso. Nonostante le bestemmie contro di lui, forse l'unica cosa giusta è quella che non ha realizzato.
> 
> D'altronde era impensabile che Pioli svoltasse proprio con noi



Ma uno può diventare top allenatore a 50 e passa anni? Ma dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma uno può diventare top allenatore a 50 e passa anni? Ma dai.




Be ha avuto l'effetto Ibra e il culo del Covid. Almeno in champion poteva portarci in scioltezza, invece manco quello. Alla fine mi sa che anche Maldini ci saluta se non si va in champion.

Alla fine la riconferma di Pioli è merito suo


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2021)

La squadra non c'è più, mentalmente proprio. Ci sono tanti buoni allenatori liberi che mi stufo ad elencare. Approfittiamone!


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2021)

Con tutti i top rotti e nessun attaccante disponibile vi accanite sul mister.


Continuate cosi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2021)

Tre punti a Verona, Steve. Altrimenti il tuo ristorante a Vianino ti aspetta.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Mi fa schifo


----------



## JoKeR (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma smettetela!!

L'allenatore è mediocre, ma i giocatori sono ancora più mediocri ed incostanti.
Ma ve lo rendete conto che il girone di andata è stato un miracolo?

Siamo pieni di pippe e mezzi giocatori più qualche buono (Theo, Tomori, Kessie, Benna etc). Questa è la realtà.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Ha più culo che anima


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2021)

Si è già capito che finirà con l'esonero, l'unica domanda è il QUANDO.


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Si è già capito che finirà con l'esonero, l'unica domanda è il QUANDO.



Quando sarà troppo tardi ovviamente


----------



## Love (3 Marzo 2021)

vorrei capire chi è il suo preparatore atletico...non so le altre squadre come siano messi con gli infortuni muscolari...ma da noi ogni settimana è una cosa esagerata...e che c a zzo


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2021)

Senza 

Ibra
Chala 
Bennacer 
La riserva di ibra ovvero manzukic

Rosa contata, cavolata sul gol subito il resto 0 tiri presi.

Ma cosa deve fare pioli? Entrare in campo e giocare lui???

Si gioca con casticoso, Leao che non ha ancora un suo ruolo, e in panchina ci sono bambini.

Cosa avrebbe fatto stasera un mister top??? Sentiamo


----------



## Davidoff (3 Marzo 2021)

Se abbiamo un reparto offensivo da sesto-ottavo posto lui non ne ha colpe, il vero problema di questa squadra è quello. Se non avessimo tutti sti infortunati a ruota i rigori avrebbero coperto le lacune, ma adesso siamo nella mer*a totale.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza
> 
> Ibra
> Chala
> ...



Innanzitutto non schieri casticesso ma metti saele.
Secondo puoi studiare qualche modulo alternativo.
Terzo i cambi si possono fare anche prima del 70'.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza
> 
> Ibra
> Chala
> ...



Straquoto


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> vorrei capire chi è il suo preparatore atletico...non so le altre squadre come siano messi con gli infortuni muscolari...ma da noi ogni settimana è una cosa esagerata...e che c a zzo



Sì, questa è la cosa più agghiacciante.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Marzo 2021)

Ma seriamente volevate un cambio modulo con appena 1 giorno di tempo per preparare la partita?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza
> 
> Ibra
> Chala
> ...



Le imbarcate con Atalanta e Spezia le abbiamo prese anche con Ibra in campo.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza
> 
> Ibra
> Chala
> ...



Non è questione di "stasera". E' questione di andazzo. E quello del 2021 è da brividi. In pieno stile Pioli, quando sbraca.


----------



## Giofa (3 Marzo 2021)

Dai ragazzi ma che esagerazione. Abbiamo fuori diversi elementi di qualità, i buoni hanno steccato (Gigio e anche Theo stasera secondo me), ha provato a cambiare in corsa con quello che ha a disposizione,onestamente non me la sento di condannarlo. Avrei provato a tenere Kalulu provando una simil difesa a 3 con Theo più avanti, ma chiedere la testa di Pioli mi sembra troppo e ingeneroso


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Le imbarcate con Atalanta e Spezia le abbiamo prese anche con Ibra in campo.



No macché non siamo veri tifosi noiii


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2021)

Verona
United
Napoli 
United
Firenze

Si salvi chi può


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi ma che esagerazione. Abbiamo fuori diversi elementi di qualità, i buoni hanno steccato (Gigio e anche Theo stasera secondo me), ha provato a cambiare in corsa con quello che ha a disposizione,onestamente non me la sento di condannarlo. Avrei provato a tenere Kalulu provando una simil difesa a 3 con Theo più avanti, ma chiedere la testa di Pioli mi sembra troppo e ingeneroso



Ha preso lo stesso andazzo di Gattuso


----------



## Francy (3 Marzo 2021)

Spero non abbia preso il suo solito andazzo... In Champions' ci deve portare... DEVE


----------



## milanhearts (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza
> 
> Ibra
> Chala
> ...



La penso esattamente così anche io
Non è Conte o Allegri, ma la squadra senza Ibra, Bennacer, Calhanoglu e Theo in condizione non vale minimamente i primi quattro posto. Alla fine se fai una compensazione tra le partite giocate con i titolari o meno viene fuori la stagione di adesso. Speriamo di stringere i denti tra Verona e Napoli e poi ripartire con Ibra, Calha e Bennacer


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2021)

Vedo gli stessi discorsi che si facevano a difesa di Gattuso con Pioli.

Abbiamo visto poi il finale e abbiamo visto poi come sta andando a mille il Napule con Gattuso.

Eh, ma la rosa fa schifo, gli infortuni, che ci può fare lui...

Pari pari.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi formazione sbagliata cosi come il modulo.
Leao non può giocare punta, Saelemakers non può restare fuori per Castillejo.
Poi che cambi voleva fare? Stava per mettere Krunic e poi ha cambiato idea... quindi che voleva fare? Voleva difendere il pareggio? A quel punto cosa cambiava mentre stai perdendo mettere o non mettere Krunic?

Boh oggi male male.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2021)

tutti hanno gli infortuni dai...il Cahla delle ultime partite non mi sembra una gran perdita...come detto da qualcun altro anche con Ibra abbiamo fatto male a volte

o non ha meriti nemmeno quando si vince o ha colpe anche quando si perde sennò qualcosa non torna

abbiamo un rigore a partita...senza quelli era da mò che lo avevano esonerato secondo me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2021)

Oggi non è responsabilissimo perché obiettivamente manca troppa gente. Io non so cosa si può fare di fronte a tutti questi assenti e a papere dei giocatori migliori.

Però perlomeno quando affronti Udinese o Spezia si chiedono partitie dignitose, giocate con ritmo, dove tutti si impegnano al massimo. Poi si può anche perdere nel calcio, ma non in questo modo.

E lo staff atletico fa schifo. Vanno licenziati tutti domani.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2021)

l'unica sua colpa è il non licenziare tutto lo staff, stiamo affondando a causa loro
La squadra più giovane del campionato non può essere un rottame


----------



## Kayl (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oggi formazione sbagliata cosi come il modulo.
> Leao non può giocare punta, Saelemakers non può restare fuori per Castillejo.
> Poi che cambi voleva fare? Stava per mettere Krunic e poi ha cambiato idea... quindi che voleva fare? Voleva difendere il pareggio? A quel punto cosa cambiava mentre stai perdendo mettere o non mettere Krunic?
> 
> Boh oggi male male.



Non abbiamo punte, allora che doveva fare, giocare col 4-6-0? Rebic non è una punta, ha giocato bene una volta sola in vita sua in quel ruolo alla seconda di campionato contro una neopromossa.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Con tutti i top rotti e nessun attaccante disponibile vi accanite sul mister.
> 
> 
> Continuate cosi



Ma appunto io non ci credo a leggere certi commenti....io sarei curioso di sapere cosa avrebbero fatto loro al posto di Pioli...veramente dare la colpa a lui x stasera è qualcosa di incredibile...qui a parlare dell'allenatore non di donnarumma theo leao rebic....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2021)

Pioli fa quel che può con il materiale che ha.


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto io non ci credo a leggere certi commenti....io sarei curioso di sapere cosa avrebbero fatto loro al posto di Pioli...veramente dare la colpa a lui x stasera è qualcosa di incredibile...qui a parlare dell'allenatore non di donnarumma theo leao rebic....



Io ne ho per tutti, mi sento una belva feroce stasera.


----------



## mil77 (3 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tutti hanno gli infortuni dai...il Cahla delle ultime partite non mi sembra una gran perdita...come detto da qualcun altro anche con Ibra abbiamo fatto male a volte
> 
> o non ha meriti nemmeno quando si vince o ha colpe anche quando si perde sennò qualcosa non torna
> 
> abbiamo un rigore a partita...senza quelli era da mò che lo avevano esonerato secondo me



Beh come minimo con Chala oggi avremmo battuto i 7 calci d'angolo in maniera decente magari creando qualcosa. Così non siamo in grado neanche di battere quelli. Diaz non serve neanche a quello


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo punte, allora che doveva fare, giocare col 4-6-0? Rebic non è una punta, ha giocato bene una volta sola in vita sua in quel ruolo alla seconda di campionato contro una neopromossa.



4-4-2

semplice, cose facili senza continuare con questo benedetto 4-2-3-1


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 4-4-2
> 
> semplice, cose facili senza continuare con questo benedetto 4-2-3-1



Ehh 1 giorno per preparare sto modulo troppo poco tempo


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehh 1 giorno per preparare sto modulo troppo poco tempo



preparare il 4-4-2?
te lo insegnano alle scuole materne del calcio. credo ai pulcini


----------



## iceman. (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> preparare il 4-4-2?
> te lo insegnano alle scuole materne del calcio. credo ai pulcini


Scherzavo.


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2021)

Non vi scordate che ora si gioca ogni 3 giorni per un mese.

Lo sa anche il mister che casticoso fa più schifo di saele, ma non può giocarle tutte lui.

Per me il problema non è il mister, siamo noi.

Ricordatevi che a settembre speravamo si è no per il quarto posto perché La Rosa è sotto almeno a 3 squadre se non di più.

Dovete far presente che La Rosa è questa, molto limitata parlando dei primi 4 posti, abbiamo i top player rotti e dobbiamo fare turn over perché ci sono troppe partite.

La sfortuna è stata quel gol assurdo subito perché l’udinese avrà fatto anche possesso ma non ha fatto nessun altro tiro. Senza quel gol si poteva vince anche senza rigore guardando le azioni pericolose.

Scoccia tantissimo questo pareggio e abbiamo un calendario da paura. Ma La Rosa è questa, e la scorsa abbiamo vinto uno scontro diretto vitale....


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non vi scordate che ora si gioca ogni 3 giorni per un mese.
> 
> Lo sa anche il mister che casticoso fa più schifo di saele, ma non può giocarle tutte lui.
> 
> ...



Non scordiamo il salvataggio sulla linea.

Inutile girarci intorno, è un punto rubato altro che due punti persi.

Per il resto hai ragione, pure se questa squadra sente più il peso della tensione che della stanchezza secondo me.


----------



## Giofa (3 Marzo 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 4-4-2
> 
> semplice, cose facili senza continuare con questo benedetto 4-2-3-1



A me sembra che sul finale abbiamo giocato così con hauge e saele in fascia e rebic e leao davanti. A me le nostre punte sembrano scariche. Rebic, che non amo, deve giocare esterno. Leao lo vedo più punta ma se non accende il cervello non possiamo prendercela con pioli


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La squadra non c'è più, mentalmente proprio. Ci sono tanti buoni allenatori liberi che mi stufo ad elencare. Approfittiamone!



Finito l'effetto Ibra si è presentato il nulla che c'è dietro il gioco e il carisma di Pioli.
Non è il caso eh, calato Ibra il tracollo.
Rebic spostato punta, Leao messo sulla trequarti, quando uno fa così non sa chiaramente che fare, non va oltre un certo tipo di gioco vomitato, lui poi si sente di avere credito infinito con la grazia pronta ad ogni passo falso, un altro dei motivi per cui non vedi più la grinta che doveva invece tirare fuori quando era palesemente ad un passo dall'addio.
Con Sarri e Allegri liberi io farei ben attenzione in estate a dare ancora la squadra in mano ad uno così, a bocce ferme proprio, quando ci sarà da pensare, perché ad oggi per me Pioli non ha dimostrato nulla, è perfettamente IN LINEA con gli allenatori del passato, non ha fatto mezza sconfitta fino a Natale ma è già a 5 dopo 2 mesi, a marzo, la statistica dice che farà almeno 9 sconfitte quest'anno, perché è così che va nel calcio, prima o poi i valori escono sempre fuori, anche a livello di preparazione, di stabilità, perché se hai dei preparatori che fanno male la squadra fa DIECI sconfitte tranquille, perché non sta bene, perché è giusto così, avessimo meno infortuni ci sarebbero meno problemi, invece tutto si ficca in una certa maniera, perché è così la vita, tutto dovrà seguire il corso naturale delle cose, una squadra da 10 sconfitte (come facevamo nell'era del Giannino e se non sono 10 sono 8 o 9) farà sempre quelle sconfitte lì, non esiste la fortuna esistono i valori, dei giocatori, del coach, di chi prepara la squadra a 8 mesi di stagione, di partite ogni 3 giorni.
Volete non fare 8-9 sconfitte a stagione?
Giocatori seri, allenatore all'altezza, preparazione decente, carisma a pacchi, io non vedo niente di tutto questo, vedo una squadra degradata, usurata, morta, una squadra che non ha più tanto da dare perché spremuta e probabilmente valutata male nel complesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Finito l'effetto Ibra si è presentato il nulla che c'è dietro il gioco e il carisma di Pioli.
> Non è il caso eh, calato Ibra il tracollo.
> Rebic spostato punta, Leao messo sulla trequarti, quando uno fa così non sa chiaramente che fare, non va oltre un certo tipo di gioco vomitato, lui poi si sente di avere credito infinito con la grazia pronta ad ogni passo falso, un altro dei motivi per cui non vedi più la grinta che doveva invece tirare fuori quando era palesemente ad un passo dall'addio.
> Con Sarri e Allegri liberi io farei ben attenzione in estate a dare ancora la squadra in mano ad uno così, a bocce ferme proprio, quando ci sarà da pensare, perché ad oggi per me Pioli non ha dimostrato nulla, è perfettamente IN LINEA con gli allenatori del passato, non ha fatto mezza sconfitta fino a Natale ma è già a 5 dopo 2 mesi, a marzo, la statistica dice che farà almeno 9 sconfitte quest'anno, perché è così che va nel calcio, prima o poi i valori escono sempre fuori, anche a livello di preparazione, di stabilità, perché se hai dei preparatori che fanno male la squadra fa DIECI sconfitte tranquille, perché non sta bene, perché è giusto così, avessimo meno infortuni ci sarebbero meno problemi, invece tutto si ficca in una certa maniera, perché è così la vita, tutto dovrà seguire il corso naturale delle cose, una squadra da 10 sconfitte (come facevamo nell'era del Giannino e se non sono 10 sono 8 o 9) farà sempre quelle sconfitte lì, non esiste la fortuna esistono i valori, dei giocatori, del coach, di chi prepara la squadra a 8 mesi di stagione, di partite ogni 3 giorni.
> ...



Concordo, l’unica fortuna è che in questo orrido girone di ritorno fino ad ora abbiamo fatto 10 punti in 6 partite, una media di 1,7 a partita.

Continuando con questa media fino a fine campionato sarebbero altri 22 punti, cioè 75 punti, e con quel punteggio (ma pure con un paio di punti in meno, per me) vai in CL al 100%, perché la quinta non farà mai 75 o più punti, non è mai successo e non ci sono segni di una quinta classificata con questo potenziale, quest’anno.

Ma dobbiamo svegliarci, a Roma si era visto qualcosa di buono, dovrà tornare a rivedersi subito a Verona.


----------



## bmb (4 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Senza
> 
> Ibra
> Chala
> ...



Fine.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo, l’unica fortuna è che in questo orrido girone di ritorno fino ad ora abbiamo fatto 10 punti in 6 partite, una media di 1,7 a partita.
> 
> Continuando con questa media fino a fine campionato sarebbero altri 22 punti, cioè 75 punti, e con quel punteggio (ma pure con un paio di punti in meno, per me) vai in CL al 100%, perché la quinta non farà mai 75 o più punti, non è mai successo e non ci sono segni di una quinta classificata con questo potenziale, quest’anno.
> 
> Ma dobbiamo svegliarci, a Roma si era visto qualcosa di buono, dovrà tornare a rivedersi subito a Verona.



Io lo aspetto al varco, il problema è se ne fai 74 e chi arriva quarto 75, purtroppo ci stiamo mettendo nelle condizioni peggiori possibili perché siamo semplicemente un lazzaretto a cielo aperto.
Io ho anche il presentimento che se dovessimo finire quinti più avanti sarebbe il tracollo definitivo, come lo è stato quando abbiamo perso il primo posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io lo aspetto al varco, il problema è se ne fai 74 e chi arriva quarto 75, purtroppo ci stiamo mettendo nelle condizioni peggiori possibili perché siamo semplicemente un lazzaretto a cielo aperto.
> Io ho anche il presentimento che se dovessiamo finire quinti più avanti sarebbe il tracollo definitivo, come lo è stato quando abbiamo perso il primo posto.



Se noi ne facessimo 74 e chi arriva quarto 75 vorrebbe dire che una tra Roma, Lazio e Napoli dovrebbe fare rispettivamente 28, 31 o 32 punti nelle prossime 13 partite, cioè una media rispettivamente di 2,2, 2,4 e 2,5 punti a partita (e se Napoli e Lazio è quasi impossibile che tengano una media simile, teniamo conto che la Roma è attesa da ben quattro scontri diretti su 13 scontri rimanenti, scontri diretti nei quali ha sempre fatto pena).

Si perché io ormai guardo quelle tre lì, l’Inda non la calcolo proprio, e gobbi e Atalanta do per scontato che ci supereranno.

Noi dobbiamo tenere d’occhio il quarto posto e la distanza dalle romane e dal Napoli.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2021)

vi porto un "simpatico" raffronto

Giampaolo è stato esonerato dopo 7 giornate (un record)...questo il quadro

GIAMPAOLO: prime 7 giornate....3 vittorie e 4 sconfitte

PIOLI: ultime 7 giornate....3 vittorie 3 sconfitte..1 pareggio

praticamente la stessa identica media..l'unica differenza è il gol al 97' di stasera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Marzo 2021)

“Il nostro Don Stefano Abbondioli non nobile, ricco, coraggioso ancor meno, s’era dunque accorto, prima quasi di toccar gli anni della discrezione, d’essere, in quella società, come un vaso di terra cotta, costretto a viaggiare in compagnia di molti vasi di ferro.” Semi-cit.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2021)

Rimango della mia idea...con questo allenatore e con questo modulo non arriviamo quarti.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Marzo 2021)

Chissà quando capirà a leggere le partite e a beccare le sostituzioni. Chissà quando capirà che è necessario trovare delle alternative tattiche. Chissà quando capirà che se incontri squadre chiuse conviene usare più mezzeali che si inseriscono dentro l'area di rigore e più giocatori sulle fasce. Chissà se riuscirà nell'impresa storica a non far arrivare una squadra in Champions dopo essere stata campione di inverno.


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Chissà quando capirà a leggere le partite e a beccare le sostituzioni. Chissà quando capirà che è necessario trovare delle alternative tattiche. Chissà quando capirà che se incontri squadre chiuse conviene usare più mezzeali che si inseriscono dentro l'area di rigore e più giocatori sulle fasce. Chissà se riuscirà nell'impresa storica a non far arrivare una squadra in Champions dopo essere stata campione di inverno.



Amico notturno, soffri anche tu d'insonnia come me? Cmq alle tue legittime domande risponde la sua carriera


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Amico notturno, soffri anche tu d'insonnia come me? Cmq alle tue legittime domande risponde la sua carriera



Dopo che vedo un Milan così che sta gettando una qualificazione Champions, chi dorme. Mi fanno inca.. A bestia


----------



## kekkopot (4 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi porto un "simpatico" raffronto
> 
> Giampaolo è stato esonerato dopo 7 giornate (un record)...questo il quadro
> 
> ...



Il gol di stasera su rigore.
E' bene sottolinearlo. Perchè per quanto siano tutti rigori sacrosanti, siamo lì in alto in classifica anche grazie a quelli.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non vi scordate che ora si gioca ogni 3 giorni per un mese.
> 
> Lo sa anche il mister che casticoso fa più schifo di saele, ma non può giocarle tutte lui.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione, pero' era una partita dove avevamo già parecchie assenze.

Lasciar fuori volontariamente altri titolari è stato un bel rischio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Marzo 2021)

ho piacere per lui, criticato ingiustamente per aver sbagliato 2 partite.
al prossimo pareggio saranno ancora critiche lo so.


----------



## mil77 (7 Marzo 2021)

Bravo Stefano bella dimostrazione oggi. Hai subito critiche ampiamente ingiuste. X oggi meriti solo complimenti.


----------



## bmb (7 Marzo 2021)

Grazie mister. Mi sono esaltato più oggi che nel derby d'andata.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2021)

Avevo letto commenti sul fatto che dovesse essere esonerato, la squadra è con lui, ad oggi esonerarlo sarebbe controproducente anche perché illogica: siamo in lotta per un posto in CL. L'obbiettivo della società minimo è il quarto posto. Chi scrive di esonerarlo perché "non è l'allenatore che ci può portare a vincere come un decennio fa" non pensa a quanto possa essere dannoso esonerare un allenatore che attualmente è secondo con la squadra che lo segue a tre mesi dalla fine del campionato e non a 6 mesi. 

Se farà quinto avrà fallito e forse sarà esonerato, se andremo in CL sarà riconfermato. Può piacere o no a qualcuno ma il fatto è questo. Forza Mister, nonostante gli errori che tutti fanno, portaci in CL dopo 8 anni, la squadra è con te e anche noi tifosi!


----------



## davoreb (7 Marzo 2021)

Bravissimo Pioli per come ha preparato la partita oggi importantissima per la champions.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Marzo 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Avevo letto commenti sul fatto che dovesse essere esonerato, la squadra è con lui, ad oggi esonerarlo sarebbe controproducente anche perché illogica: siamo in lotta per un posto in CL. L'obbiettivo della società minimo è il quarto posto. Chi scrive di esonerarlo perché "non è l'allenatore che ci può portare a vincere come un decennio fa" non pensa a quanto possa essere dannoso esonerare un allenatore che attualmente è secondo con la squadra che lo segue a tre mesi dalla fine del campionato e non a 6 mesi.
> 
> Se farà quinto avrà fallito e forse sarà esonerato, se andremo in CL sarà riconfermato. Può piacere o no a qualcuno ma il fatto è questo. Forza Mister, nonostante gli errori che tutti fanno, portaci in CL dopo 8 anni, la squadra è con te e anche noi tifosi!



La maggioranza dei commenti post sconfitte presenti sul forum, fanno sanguinare gli occhi. A leggere certe cose, si passa dalle stelle alle stalle dall'oggi al domani. Non prendere nemmeno in considerazione certe follie, un po' come i commenti di esonero verso Pioli che fin'ora ha fatto un lavoro MOSTRUOSO.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Marzo 2021)

Oggi molto bene, Ste. Il ristorante a Vianino può attendere, se continui così.


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Marzo 2021)

Oggi ottimo. Vittoria molto sua per la prestazione di krunic e in generale per come gliel'abbiamo incartata. Spero che continueremo (torneremo) a vedere un calcio così verticale anche quando torneranno i migliori, questa squadra non deve snaturarsi e cercare cose troppo elaborate.


----------



## iceman. (7 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La maggioranza dei commenti post sconfitte presenti sul forum, fanno sanguinare gli occhi. A leggere certe cose, si passa dalle stelle alle stalle dall'oggi al domani. Non prendere nemmeno in considerazione certe follie, un po' come i commenti di esonero verso Pioli che fin'ora ha fatto un lavoro MOSTRUOSO.



Ci fosse la possibilità di prendere un top a fine stagione non ci penserei due volte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2021)

Oggi l'ha preparata alla perfezione, Juric non ci ha capito nulla.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci fosse la possibilità di prendere un top a fine stagione non ci penserei due volte.



Parlando di fine stagione è un conto, qui ho letto di esonerarlo al volo in direttissima.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Parlando di fine stagione è un conto, qui ho letto di esonerarlo al volo in direttissima.



Vabbe è la rabbia del momento.

Per me non è un grande allenatore, ma lasciamolo finire la stagione e poi vediamo. Tanto se arriviamo quinti i progetto sarà naufragato e Gazidis farà tabularasa a ritardo di un anno. Se arriva quarto si continua, ci si complimenta e si continua. A maggio non ci saranno vie di mezzo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2021)

Confermata la mia impressione di poco più di un anno fa, quando Pioli c'era da poco tempo, in particolare dopo Milan-Lazio, Juve-Milan e il derby dello scorso campionato, quello del 2-4. Si tratta di un allenatore che a volte sbarella a partita in corso, facendo sostituzioni non richieste (come accadde nelle prime due partite che ho ricordato, dove tolse Paquetà per Leao indebolendo un centrocampo che stava reggendo benissimo) o rimanendo colpevolmente inoperoso come in in quel derby. 

Ma proprio in quelle partite ebbi appunto l'impressione che fosse particolarmente bravo a prepararle e infatti nei mesi successivi ha continuato su questa lunghezza d'onda in quasi tutti i match importanti. Ha quasi sempre azzeccato la chiave tattica iniziale e l'approccio, con tutte le difficoltà del caso, l'ha fatto anche di recente, a Roma ed oggi a Verona. Bravo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Confermata la mia impressione di poco più di un anno fa, quando Pioli c'era da poco tempo, in particolare dopo Milan-Lazio, Juve-Milan e il derby dello scorso campionato, quello del 2-4. Si tratta di un allenatore che a volte sbarella a partita in corso, facendo sostituzioni non richieste (come accadde nelle prime due partite che ho ricordato, dove tolse Paquetà per Leao indebolendo un centrocampo che stava reggendo benissimo) o rimanendo colpevolmente inoperoso come in in quel derby.
> 
> Ma proprio in quelle partite ebbi appunto l'impressione che fosse particolarmente bravo a prepararle e infatti nei mesi successivi ha continuato su questa lunghezza d'onda in quasi tutti i match importanti. Ha quasi sempre azzeccato la chiave tattica iniziale e l'approccio, con tutte le difficoltà del caso, l'ha fatto anche di recente, a Roma ed oggi a Verona. Bravo.



Secondo me dobbiamo curare di più la fase difensiva. 
Non dico che dobbiamo giocare sempre come oggi, oggi eravamo in emergenza e affrontavamo un avversario particolare, ma è chiaro che non avendo più la facilità del passato nell'andare al gol e nel tenere il campo non c'è nulla di male avere un atteggiamento delle volte tatticamente attento .
Inoltre siamo in una fase della stagione in cui i punti pesano .

E poi l'inter sta vincendo lo scudetto giocando esattamente come abbiamo fatto noi oggi ma lo fa notare nessuno. 
L'inter è difesa e contropiede e conte pare sia posseduto dallo spirito di trapattoni.


Oggi il Milan mi ha dato senso di solidità, non avessimo segnato sarebbe finita 0-0 ma con due linee serrate e strette non passava uno spillo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me dobbiamo curare di più la fase difensiva.
> Non dico che dobbiamo giocare sempre come oggi, oggi eravamo in emergenza e affrontavamo un avversario particolare, ma è chiaro che non avendo più la facilità del passato nell'andare al gol e nel tenere il campo non c'è nulla di male avere un atteggiamento delle volte tatticamente attento .
> Inoltre siamo in una fase della stagione in cui i punti pesano .
> 
> ...



Conte più o meno ha sempre avuto quel credo, per lui l'importante è sempre non prenderle, anche per questo predilige l'ariete davanti che fa reparto da solo e ci pensa lui. Poi non so come mai presso molti si è guadagnato la reputazione di offensivista, non lo definirei un catenacciaro ma è uno che fa un calcio molto essenziale, imperniato sulla fisicità e la solidità difensiva. Anche per questo in Europa non riesce a fare il salto di qualità.
Pioli certamente è di un livello più basso ma è duttile, prepara le partite in base ad avversario e situazione attuale, poi è chiaro che non puoi azzeccarci sempre. Quello che gli manca è la lettura a partita in corso oltre che dal punto di vista caratteriale saper far fronte all'accerchiamento quando le cose vanno male, come si è visto alla Lazio, all'Inter e a Firenze.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Conte più o meno ha sempre avuto quel credo, per lui l'importante è sempre non prenderle, anche per questo predilige l'ariete davanti che fa reparto da solo e ci pensa lui. Poi non so come mai presso molti si è guadagnato la reputazione di offensivista, non lo definirei un catenacciaro ma è uno che fa un calcio molto essenziale, imperniato sulla fisicità e la solidità difensiva. Anche per questo in Europa non riesce a fare il salto di qualità.
> Pioli certamente è di un livello più basso ma è duttile, prepara le partite in base ad avversario e situazione attuale, poi è chiaro che non puoi azzeccarci sempre. Quello che gli manca è la lettura a partita in corso oltre che dal punto di vista caratteriale saper far fronte all'accerchiamento quando le cose vanno male, come si è visto alla Lazio, all'Inter e a Firenze.



È un buono e uno leale, coi pro e contro della situazione .
La nomea di conte deriva dalla prima juve, quella che si è vista solo un anno. 
A conte le coppe non piacciono ,lui vuole allenare la squadra 6 giorni e giocare il settimo .
Da questo punto di vista è un mediocre. 

Ricordo anni alla juve nei quali mando' a suttane le coppe ( clamorosa la finale di El staccata che si disputava oltretutto a Torino) per fare il record di punti in campionato .
Pensa entro il confine.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *È un buono e uno leale, coi pro e contro della situazione .*
> La nomea di conte deriva dalla prima juve, quella che si è vista solo un anno.
> A conte le coppe non piacciono ,lui vuole allenare la squadra 6 giorni e giocare il settimo .
> Da questo punto di vista è un mediocre.
> ...



Proprio stamattina lo ricordavo con un mio amico. In certe situazioni uno alla Spalletti può risultare fondamentale, il caso di Icardi ad esempio ha pochi precedenti per come si è sviluppato, per certi versi una situazione più unica che rara, ma lui l'ha gestita magistralmente. Nel gestire i giornalisti italioti ho sempre apprezzato atteggiamenti educati ma sprezzanti al tempo stesso, soprattutto lo stile svedese di Liedholm e Eriksson oppure la freddezza di Capello, a fargli capire che quasi gli facevano un favore a rispondere alle domande. Pioli è uno molto rispettoso, fa parte del suo carattere.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Proprio stamattina lo ricordavo con un mio amico. In certe situazioni uno alla Spalletti può risultare fondamentale, il caso di Icardi ad esempio ha pochi precedenti per come si è sviluppato, per certi versi una situazione più unica che rara, ma lui l'ha gestita magistralmente. Nel gestire i giornalisti italioti ho sempre apprezzato atteggiamenti educati ma sprezzanti al tempo stesso, soprattutto lo stile svedese di Liedholm e Eriksson oppure la freddezza di Capello, a fargli capire che quasi gli facevano un favore a rispondere alle domande. Pioli è uno molto rispettoso, fa parte del suo carattere.



I giornalisti sono uno dei mali del sistema. 
Sono dei venduti : se gli passi la formazione sono dalla tua parte, se prendi le distanze ti massacrano.
Faceva bene mourinho a distruggerli.

Del resto questo è il campionato del maestro pirlo.
O no?
Maestro non so di cosa.
Di sostegno?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I giornalisti sono uno dei mali del sistema.
> Sono dei venduti : se gli passi la formazione sono dalla tua parte, se prendi le distanze ti massacrano.
> Faceva bene mourinho a distruggerli.
> 
> ...



Sì, su questo aveva ragione Mourinho, anche qui mi sono trovato a citarlo oggi. Arriverà il giorno in cui avremo qualcuno che li metterà al loro posto, che sia nello stile toscano di Allegri o Spalletti o nello stile scandinavo poco importa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Marzo 2021)

Ieri a Verona grandissimo merito a Pioli che ha preparato la partita alla perfezione.

Le grandi assenze davanti con una squadra che ti viene a prendere alta con uno contro uno a tutto campo modello Atalanta e Spezia facevano paura.

Invece lui ha mandato in campo una squadra preparatissima, in cui ognuno aveva un compito adatto alle sue qualitá, ha assegnato dei compiti semplici ad ognuno e con tutti che facevano il loro ha annichilito il Verona, innocuo per 80’.

Chiave é stata la mossa in fase di ripartenza di alternare lanci lunghi, con grande concentrazione sulle seconde palle (si sentiva chiaramente prima di ogni rinvio lungo di Gigio gridare (Rafa! Seconda! Samu! Seconda! Alexis! Seconda!) a ricordare ogni singola azione la necessitá di conquistare le seconde palle sui rinvii lunghi sui quali Kessie e Meite andavano a contrasto. Questi lanci alternati con ripartenza dal basso studiate alla perfezione:
Leao, Salaemakers e Castillejo si allungavano, obbligando i 3 centrali del Verona a stare bassi.
I due nostri centrali difensivi e i terzini si allargavano tantissimo portando Lasagna, Barak, Zaccagni e Faraoini vicino alle linee laterali.

A quel punto Con la parte centrale del campo svuotata si creava un 3 contro 2 Donnarumma regista a giocare con le coppie Kessie-Tameze e Meite-Veloso a quel punto Di solito Kessie riempiva la voragine al centro e favoriva l’uscita di Gigio appoggiandosi generalmente su Calabria sul quale Zaccagni faceva fatica a chiudere.

Preparata magistralmente.
Evidentemente Pioli é uno che impara dagli errori. Grande pregio.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe è la rabbia del momento.
> 
> Per me non è un grande allenatore, ma lasciamolo finire la stagione e poi vediamo. Tanto se arriviamo quinti i progetto sarà naufragato e Gazidis farà tabularasa a ritardo di un anno.* Se arriva quarto si continua, ci si complimenta e si continua.* A maggio non ci saranno vie di mezzo.


ecco questo per me sarebbe proprio un gran bell'errore

facciamo la champions e il campionato con pioli e con vertice della squadra un 40enne (a quel punto sarà sulla via dei 41 rendiamoci conto) che non da piu garanzie fisiche minime (ovviamente)..

a me sembra che sto Pioli quando ci sono problemi tira fuori qualcosa in piu mentre quando c'è da fare il salto fallisce e si perde miseramente..ci sono stati periodi (come ieri ma anche in passato) che con squadre in piena emergenza eravamo convinti di non avere speranze e invece ha tirato fuori conigli dal cilindro..mentre quando sembrava tutto ok si è perso

anche in passato se ricordate ci siamo trovati a dire "ma possibile che ora che siamo tutti si gioca peggio di prima?"

per me a giugno va cambiato...certo con un nome superiore quello è ovvio


----------



## unbreakable (8 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco questo per me sarebbe proprio un gran bell'errore
> 
> facciamo la champions e il campionato con pioli e con vertice della squadra un 40enne (a quel punto sarà sulla via dei 41 rendiamoci conto) che non da piu garanzie fisiche minime (ovviamente)..
> 
> ...



Io non sono per niente d'accordo..se uno ha un obiettivo e gli chiedono quello perché non deve essere rinnovata la fiducia se lo raggiunge? Ma non parlo solo di pioli per me è così per tutti sia se ti chiami capello o Giampaolo.. 
Fatico a comprendere la meritocrazia in questo discorso


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Io non sono per niente d'accordo..se uno ha un obiettivo e gli chiedono quello perché non deve essere rinnovata la fiducia se lo raggiunge? Ma non parlo solo di pioli per me è così per tutti sia se ti chiami capello o Giampaolo..
> Fatico a comprendere la meritocrazia in questo discorso



l'Inter per essere dove è ora ha preso Conte e cacciato Spalletti malgrado avesse raggiunto l'obiettivo per il secondo anno consecutivo.
Noi se restiamo con pioli, per quanto impegno possa metterci, un trofeo lo vedremo nel 2050.
In Italia vincono i soliti allenatori come Trapattoni, Capello, Lippi, Allegri e Conte
Inutile girarci intorno.

Ma noi in Italia non siamo mai stati dominanti, eccezion fatta per il lustro di Capello


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Marzo 2021)

Pioli checchè se ne dica è ben voluto da tutti e tutti danno il massimo per lui.
la vittoria di ieri, nelle condizioni in cui eravamo, non è da tutti.
Ma comunque si vede che sono tutti coinvolti e danno il 100%
Cacciarlo non mi sembra stà grande idea, se raggiungesse l'obiettivo.

Anche perchè il prossimo anno difficilmente potremo essere ancora competitivi con inter e juve.
ci vuole tempo.
l'obiettivo sarà nuovamente confermarsi in champions e provare a migliorarsi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Marzo 2021)

A parte tutto lamentarsi della stagione di Pioli mi sembra abbastanza folle comunque.
siamo secondi in classifica.
se qualcuno a settembre si aspettava di trovarsi in questa posizione di classifica alzo le mani.
anche il solo fatto che si sia parlato di scudetto è assurdo.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Marzo 2021)

Lasciamolo un pace.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> A parte tutto lamentarsi della stagione di Pioli mi sembra abbastanza folle comunque.
> siamo secondi in classifica.
> se qualcuno a settembre si aspettava di trovarsi in questa posizione di classifica alzo le mani.
> anche il solo fatto che si sia parlato di scudetto è assurdo.



Pioli ha preparato benissimo le partite decisive con Roma e Verona.

Le preoccupazioni però erano giustificate dal suo storico, storico nel quale ha sempre dimostrato di avere crolli enormi e dai quali non riusciva a tirarsi fuori, sia con la Lazio, che con la Fiorentina che con l’Inda (con la quale subentrò a De Boer alla tredecima giornata e dalla tredicesima alla ventottesima tenne una media punti di 2,3 a partita -come il Milan del girone d’andata 2020/2021- per poi crollare del tutto).

Quindi le preoccupazioni erano fondate eccome, la sua storia parlava chiaro, così come sarebbe stato fondato chiederne l’esonero in caso di sconfitta a Roma o a Verona (specie a Roma avrebbe compromesso la nostra stagione, per evidenti motivi di classifica, e richiesto qualcosa di molto forte per cambiare l’inerzia di una stagione che altrimenti da Roma in poi sarebbe andata in vacca totale). Anche perché parliamo di uno che è arrivato terzo un anno senza manco sapere lui come (un anno talmente anomalo che la seconda in classifica fece 70 punti), non certo di uno Spalletti per il quale il piazzamento Champions è stato il pane della carriera. 

Così non sta andando e Pioli sta dimostrando di aver fatto un salto di qualità rispetto alle precedenti esperienze e di stare riuscendo a tirarsi fuori dal crollo prestazionale e di risultati avuto tra Spezia-Milan e la seconda con la Stella Rossa (anche se il calo appunto è iniziato da dopo Milan-Lazio): ottimo, ma se così non fosse stato non è che avremmo dovuto continuare a dargli fiducia till the bitter end per una questione di principio. Anche perché la CL quest’anno è realmente essenziale per il nostro futuro.





ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Pioli checchè se ne dica è ben voluto da tutti e tutti danno il massimo per lui.
> la vittoria di ieri, nelle condizioni in cui eravamo, non è da tutti.
> Ma comunque si vede che sono tutti coinvolti e danno il 100%
> Cacciarlo non mi sembra stà grande idea, se raggiungesse l'obiettivo.
> ...



L’Inda con la situazione societaria che ha difficilmente il prossimo anno sarà così competitiva. 

Aldilà di questo, confermando Memento Mori e prendendo un’ala destra seria e qualche riserva di livello superiore alle attuali potremmo dire la nostra già dal prossimo anno fino alla fine, per il titolo.

Titolo che, se non arriva qualche salvatore che non solo sia disposto a salvare l’Inda ma a metterci un fiume di denaro per mantenerla ai livelli attuali, difficilmente vedrà la seconda squadra di Milano a giocarselo.


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> l'Inter per essere dove è ora ha preso Conte e cacciato Spalletti malgrado avesse raggiunto l'obiettivo per il secondo anno consecutivo.
> Noi se restiamo con pioli, per quanto impegno possa metterci, un trofeo lo vedremo nel 2050.
> In Italia vincono i soliti allenatori come Trapattoni, Capello, Lippi, Allegri e Conte
> Inutile girarci intorno.
> ...



Voglio vedere Conte dove sarebbe se si rompessero a rotazione e a grappoli sempre i 7/8 giocatori fondamentali: Lukaku, Hakimi, Skriniar ecc ecc...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere Conte dove sarebbe se si rompessero a rotazione e a grappoli sempre i 7/8 giocatori fondamentali: Lukaku, Hakimi, Skriniar ecc ecc...



Poi dire “noi in Italia non siamo mai stati dominanti” quando l’Inda lo è stata una sola volta nella storia dopo gli anni ‘60, ossia in quel ciclo di Calciopoli nato solo e soltanto grazie all’occultamento fraudolento delle intercettazioni di Facchetti (Palazzi fu chiaro: si trattò di illecito sportivo) fa abbastanza ridere.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Marzo 2021)

i complimenti vanno anche al Mister, che a differenza dei suoi colleghi non si caca addosso in europa e non si lamenta di giocare con le riserve delle riserve


----------



## Gas (11 Marzo 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i complimenti vanno anche al Mister, che a differenza dei suoi colleghi non si caca addosso in europa e non si lamenta di giocare con le riserve delle riserve



A me Pioli piace, molto più coraggioso di quanto molti ritengono.
Eppure a ogni risultato negativo ci sarà la fila a chiedere la sua testa


----------



## Swaitak (11 Marzo 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me Pioli piace, molto più coraggioso di quanto molti ritengono.
> Eppure a ogni risultato negativo ci sarà la fila a chiedere la sua testa



purtroppo finche non raggiunge un risultato importante avrà sempre dei detrattori, speriamo sia l'anno buono per lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Marzo 2021)

bravo bravo. 

ma non fa lo sborone allora è sottovalutato.


----------



## bmb (11 Marzo 2021)

Fa riflettere che riesce a preparare le migliori partite quando la squadra è infarcita di gregari.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Marzo 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> A me Pioli piace, molto più coraggioso di quanto molti ritengono.
> Eppure a ogni risultato negativo ci sarà la fila a chiedere la sua testa



Anche a me piace!

Equilibrato, brava persona.


----------



## Kayl (11 Marzo 2021)

Il gioco di Pioli è più propositivo e meno italiano, questo dà anche una marcia diversa alla squadra in campo europeo. Non garantisce niente, sia chiaro, ma assicura comunque di lottare.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Marzo 2021)

Se facciamo una analisi serena e scevra da pregiudizi, quest'anno ha toppato di brutto poche partite, ma siccome sono state disfatte decisive o quasi i suoi errori sono emersi in maniera lampante.

Mi riferisco a Milan-Atalanta, Milan-Inter e Milan-Stella Rossa.. con lo Spezia non lo considero, può paradossalmente succedere... con l'Udinese boh, avrei alzato Theo ad un certo punto...

Nel derby bastava un Tomori per evitare una debaclè, contro Gasperini dovevamo difenderci e bona...

Cmq dai, come stile e mentalità nulla da rimproverargli...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Marzo 2021)

Ehi Ste, a quanto pare il salto l’hai fatto davvero. Rebus sic stantibus, il tuo ristorante a Vianino può decisamente attendere. 

Gran lavoro da Roma in poi Ste, gran lavoro.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2021)

Sa evidentemente preparare bene le partite da underdog con meno pressione sulla squadra


----------



## KakhaKaladze (11 Marzo 2021)

Se ci fosse stato uno Spalletti al posto di Pioli, si sarebbero sprecati gli elogi per come sta conducendo la squadra. La verità è che Pioli (forse anche giustamente) deve combattere con un pregiudizio che però è insindacabile, ovvero una carriera discontinua e un crollo delle sue squadre durante il secondo anno. Io sono stato il primo ad essere scontento del suo arrivo, ma per il lavoro che sta attualmente facendo, merita la mia totale fiducia. Negli ultimi 6-7 anni non ricordo stagioni nelle quali siamo stati ininterrottamente tra le prime quattro da agosto a marzo, ma solamente sparute apparizioni al terzo e quarto posto con Gattuso per poi scivolare maldestramente in Europa League. 

Ha una grandissima capacità, ovvero quella di lasciarsi scivolare qualsiasi avvenimento/critica: prima la diceria su Ibra allenatore e Pioli solo burattino, poi Ragnick praticamente nuovo allenatore, poi le accuse di non avere le palle di panchinare Romagnoli, la prima crisi e le accuse che stesse per ripetere le debacle fatte nel girone di ritorno con l'Inter, ma soprattutto non si è mai lamentato del fatto che gli mancassero 7-8 titolari in ogni partita, una roba che se fosse accaduta ad esempio alla Lazio, avrebbe permesso a Simone Inzaghi di ampliare il bacino del Tevere a dismisura. 

La rosa è sempre stata da quarto/quinto posto, semplicemente ha avuto forse la colpa di overperformare e quindi al primo calo tutti hanno provato subito a chiedere la sua testa a causa dei ricordi delle precedenti gestioni. Ricordiamo che anche uno come Sarri era stato esonerato da 7-8 squadre in Serie C prima di trovare la consacrazione in B e poi in A, quindi speriamo che possa esistere anche per gli allenatori la famosa maturità calcistica.

Ma comunque dovesse andare questa stagione, non mi sentirei mai di dargli colpe, anche perché mi ha ridato il gusto di vedere le partite.


----------



## Gas (11 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche a me piace!
> 
> Equilibrato, brava persona.



Rispecchia quello che io considero "Stile Milan".


----------



## Kayl (11 Marzo 2021)

Ha voluto fare la partita fuori casa contro il Manchester che, incerottato o no (non mi si venga a dire che le riserve di una squadra del campionato più atletico del mondo col fatturato che è praticamente dieci volte il nostro) è sempre lo United e di certo Meité Krunic Dalot e Diaz non sono più forti delle loro riserve (nessuno nemmeno ubriaco e fumato se la sognerebbe una roba del genere). Questa è una cosa che fa una squadra europea ed è una cosa che ha sempre contraddistinto il Milan, quello vero. Ogni squadra deve giocare, rischiando, col proprio DNA se vuole fare progressi e crescere, il suo merito principale è stato voler imporre gioco, senza snaturare il nostro modo di essere. E farlo coi giocatori che aveva oggi richiede coraggio.
Sia chiaro contro il Napoli partiamo sfavoriti per una semplice questione atletica, giocare in inghilterra tre giorni prima sotto la pioggia per 90 minuti con tutta la pressione prima e dopo di un avversario come lo United è sfibrante. Sarà molto più dura coi partenopei che oggi (specie se gioca Romagnoli contro Mertens e Osimhen che lo battono pure correndo all'indietro), ma se dovessimo fare il risultato in casa la nostra stagione ripartirebbe ufficialmente dai presupposti prenatalizi.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Marzo 2021)

KakhaKaladze ha scritto:


> Se ci fosse stato uno Spalletti al posto di Pioli, si sarebbero sprecati gli elogi per come sta conducendo la squadra. La verità è che Pioli (forse anche giustamente) deve combattere con un pregiudizio che però è insindacabile, ovvero una carriera discontinua e un crollo delle sue squadre durante il secondo anno. Io sono stato il primo ad essere scontento del suo arrivo, ma per il lavoro che sta attualmente facendo, merita la mia totale fiducia. Negli ultimi 6-7 anni non ricordo stagioni nelle quali siamo stati ininterrottamente tra le prime quattro da agosto a marzo, ma solamente sparute apparizioni al terzo e quarto posto con Gattuso per poi scivolare maldestramente in Europa League.
> 
> Ha una grandissima capacità, ovvero quella di lasciarsi scivolare qualsiasi avvenimento/critica: prima la diceria su Ibra allenatore e Pioli solo burattino, poi Ragnick praticamente nuovo allenatore, poi le accuse di non avere le palle di panchinare Romagnoli, la prima crisi e le accuse che stesse per ripetere le debacle fatte nel girone di ritorno con l'Inter, ma soprattutto non si è mai lamentato del fatto che gli mancassero 7-8 titolari in ogni partita, una roba che se fosse accaduta ad esempio alla Lazio, avrebbe permesso a Simone Inzaghi di ampliare il bacino del Tevere a dismisura.
> 
> ...



D'accordo su ogni singola parola.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Marzo 2021)

comunque è chiara la tipologia di giocatore utili al gioco di pioli....aggressivi, fisicati, resistenti nel fare la doppia fase, possibilmente decenti tecnicamente.

insomma inutile comprare questa estate dei diaz, castillejo che rimbalzano contro gli avversari e dopo 30' non ce la fanno piu....
meglio comprare i giocatori idonei a questo tipo di gioco del mister, possibilmente non livello krunic o meite ma livello champions anno prossimo.


----------



## Kayl (11 Marzo 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> comunque è chiara la tipologia di giocatore utili al gioco di pioli....aggressivi, fisicati, resistenti nel fare la doppia fase, possibilmente decenti tecnicamente.
> 
> insomma inutile comprare questa estate dei diaz, castillejo che rimbalzano contro gli avversari e dopo 30' non ce la fanno piu....
> meglio comprare i giocatori idonei a questo tipo di gioco del mister, possibilmente non livello krunic o meite ma livello champions anno prossimo.



tecnicamente forti, non decenti. Il gioco di Pioli dipende altamente da velocità, tecnica e resistenza.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Marzo 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> tecnicamente forti, non decenti. Il gioco di Pioli dipende altamente da velocità, tecnica e resistenza.


certo, ma se trovi davanti uno che oltre segnare sia tecnicamente forte, fisicato, aggressivo e veloce ... è un potenziale pallone d'oro


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Marzo 2021)

Avanti così Mister!


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Marzo 2021)

Assurdo mettere in discussione il lavoro di Pioli da gennaio 2020 ad oggi. Ovviamente non significa che sia immune da critiche perchè recentemente ha sbagliato la preparazione di alcune partite, anche importanti, e dal punto di vista motivazionale deve sicuramente migliorare (vedi approccio a Spezia e Stella Rossa) ma ha dato un'identità vera, chiara, percebile a questa squadra. Un'identità di una squadra ambiziosa, che gioca un calcio moderno fatto di pressione alta, ripartenza veloci e verticalizzazioni. Ha valorizzato giocatori come Kessie, Calhanoglu e Calabria che un anno fa avremmo tutti venduto al primo offerente e ridato dignità persino a gente come Krunic o Meitè. Nessuno dice ovviamente che sia un allenatore top (e su questa definizione si potrebbe discutere a lungo) ma è veramente assurdo che per sostituirlo non si invochi Conte, Guardiola o Klopp, cosa che non sarebbe credibile ma certamente comprensibile, ma mestieranti con curriculum di figuracce europee di cui vergognarsi che hanno vinto giusto qualche torneo di Ramino in provincia. 

Se Pioli continuerà su questa strada, se getterà le basi per un Milan, se non vincente, quantomeno ambizioso e sempre in grado di lottare per i primi posti, allora quando lascerà, lo farà per un nome importante in grado di farci svoltare per davvero. Nel frattempo va solo ringraziato per continuare a fare le nozze con i fichi marci, altro che secchi, e per avere creato una SQUADRA nel vero senso della parola, dove i giocatori si sacrificano l'uno per l'altro nei momenti di massima difficoltà.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Marzo 2021)

Ma poi, per curiosità: chi sarebbero questi "top coach" che potrebbero rimpiazzare Pioli?


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2021)

ognuno vede le cose anche in base alle sue convinzioni e perchè no ai suoi pregiudizi..positivi o negativi che siano

io ad esempio non avendo una gran fiducia in Pioli vedo ancora molta nebbia...e chiudendo gli occhi e cercando di avere una visione d'insieme di Pioli da noi vedo la sua esperienza divisa in 3 grandi macro-aree/fasi

1 fase che va da ripresa post covid fino a fine campionato: ottimo gioco e ottimi risultati

2 fase comprende questo girone di andata: ottimi risultati ma gioco piu incerto

3 fase che comprende il girone di ritorno fino ad ora: gioco e risultati ancora piu altalenanti (con alcuni episodi pessimi)

se fosse una linea sarebbe in discesa costante

non vorrei che la tanto evoluzione di Pioli ci fosse stata nel senso che invece che andare bene e poi male di colpo sia una cosa piu graduale ma la sostanza sempre quella sarebbe

ma magari sbaglio...c'è stato comunque qualche momento in cui mi ero ricreduto in positivo su PIoli..esattamente per ricollegarmi al discorso della fasi durante la seconda..ma poi i risultati e le prestazioni degli ultimi mesi mi hanno riportato tutti i dubbi

staremo a vedere


----------



## __king george__ (12 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ognuno vede le cose anche in base alle sue convinzioni e perchè no ai suoi pregiudizi..positivi o negativi che siano
> 
> io ad esempio non avendo una gran fiducia in Pioli vedo ancora molta nebbia...e chiudendo gli occhi e cercando di avere una visione d'insieme di Pioli da noi vedo la sua esperienza divisa in 3 grandi macro-aree/fasi
> 
> ...



ah dimenticavo: ci sarebbe anche una pre-fase che è prima della pausa covid...che è stata PESSIMA fino all'arrivo di Ibra e che deporrebbe ultreriormente contro PIoli ma quella non la voglio contare...facciamo che non c'è stata..perchè comunque era un momento particolare


----------



## KakhaKaladze (12 Marzo 2021)

Sì, ma sta di fatto che con una squadra da quarto/quinto posto attualmente siamo secondi, dopo essere stati primi per gran parte del campionato. Ok, possiamo ancora scivolare quinti e mangiare la polvere e quindi le vostre preoccupazioni ci stanno, ma tranne nel 2018-2019, in tutti gli altri anni siamo sempre stati fuori da qualsiasi obiettivo in questo periodo.

Ora siamo secondi e abbiamo paura di arrivare quinti, gli altri anni eravamo sesti-settimi e avevamo paura di arrivare decimi.


----------



## Kayl (12 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah dimenticavo: ci sarebbe anche una pre-fase che è prima della pausa covid...che è stata PESSIMA fino all'arrivo di Ibra e che deporrebbe ultreriormente contro PIoli ma quella non la voglio contare...facciamo che non c'è stata..perchè comunque era un momento particolare



Ti faccio notare che non c'è da considerare solo il pre-ibra, perché nello stesso mercato di Ibra è arrivato Kjaer, prima in difesa avevamo Musacchio e Romagnoli, in attacco c'era slow-motion Suso, senza contare che aveva comunque preso la squadra allenata sciaguratamente da Giampaolo, rifacendo tutta la preparazione da zero e imprimendo un tipo di calcio completamente diverso.


----------



## mil77 (12 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ognuno vede le cose anche in base alle sue convinzioni e perchè no ai suoi pregiudizi..positivi o negativi che siano
> 
> io ad esempio non avendo una gran fiducia in Pioli vedo ancora molta nebbia...e chiudendo gli occhi e cercando di avere una visione d'insieme di Pioli da noi vedo la sua esperienza divisa in 3 grandi macro-aree/fasi
> 
> ...



Certo che parlare di linea in discesa dopo essere andati a Manchester a dominare con le riserve è quantomeno strano...


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2021)

E siamo al quarto scontro diretto casalingo consecutivo perso!

Incensato troppo presto per una "impresa" che al momento non sappiamo se nemmeno sarà valsa il passaggio del turno. 

Senza obiettivi (vedi 2020 o partite con niente da perdere tipo giovedì) siamo i più forti del mondo. 

Poi la grande squadra però sa capire quando è il momento di andare a prendersi l'obiettivo. E se lo va a prendere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Marzo 2021)

Fare turnover in un scontro diretto di Serie A é da dementi.
Le scelte Castillejo e Calhanoglu (che non stava nemmeno in piedi) sono totalmente inspiegabili. 
Ha regalato 60 minuti in superiorita al Napoli, rimediando solo dopo il gol subito. Sono cose proprio assurde.
I scontro diretto li perdiamo anche per colpa sua: Formazione assurda contro l'Atalanta (probabilmente si avrebbe perso in ogni caso), Romagnoli contro l'Inter e le scelte assurde fatte oggi.


----------



## Zenos (14 Marzo 2021)

Ridicolo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Marzo 2021)

L'unica che potevamo anche pareggiare si è presentato con degli aborti, sempre difeso ma oggi da denuncia


----------



## Teddy (14 Marzo 2021)

Non è la prima volta che regala diverse decine di minuti per formazioni iniziali dubbie, restituendo verve alla squadra una volta risistemata con i migliori titolari a disposizione. Perseverare è diabolico, farlo in uno scontro diretto è anche peggio. Perplesso.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

Io rimango nella mia convinzione, partorita dopo lo scandalo di Meite trequartista, che questo allenatore fallito ci porterà al quinto/sesto posto, quindi in linea con i suoi predecessori.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Marzo 2021)

Partita preparata malissimo da lui e dai ragazzi. Mentalmente e tatticamente.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Marzo 2021)

La squadra ha bisogno di una scossa. È proprio mentalmente che non ci siamo più, ogni volta che oggi attaccavamo i giocatori davano l'impressione di non crederci e rallentavano permettendo alla difesa del Napoli di schierarsi. Pioli è andato bene finora, ma abbiamo bisogno di un upgrade. Ci sono liberi Allegri e Sarri. Approfittiamone, diamine.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La squadra ha bisogno di una scossa.



Ha bisogno di un allenatore vero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Marzo 2021)

L'ha persa lui oggi.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Marzo 2021)

Complimenti per le scelte iniziali e per il tempismo nel cambiare i tre davanti, bravo!


----------



## milanhearts (14 Marzo 2021)

Mister io non ce l'ho con te, con gente come Leao, Diaz, Castillejo, Saelamakers, Kalulu, Tonali, Dalot etc, con un solo centravanti quarantenne, con una proprietà che non spende, un'area tecnica che non ha minimamente peso in Lega, ci ha fatto essere primi per 21 giornate. Però se a. Firenze non vinci serve cambiare, è necessario una scossa ed un allenatore che consenta di tornare in Champions. Perché se il mercato senza Champions dovrà essere ancora gente come Hauge, Tonali, Kalulu, Meite, Mandzukic, beh, il Milan non tornerà mai


----------



## Devil man (14 Marzo 2021)

Che metta Leao in tribuna a guardare le partite per un po' appena rientrano Zlatan e Manzo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Marzo 2021)

Oggi grandissime responsabilità. Pur con lo stilicidio di infortuni un risultato buono con questo obbrobrio di Napoli era ampiamente alla portata, gestione cervellotica.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Marzo 2021)

Sinceramente spariamo sulla croce rossa.
Kessie non stava in piedi e ha giocato ad esempio.
All'inizio ha messo quelli con più benzina, che però di benzina non ne avevano......

La vedo nerissima per la stagione, ringraziamo lo staff e la dirigenza.
L'allenatore è il meno colpevole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Marzo 2021)

Capisco la rabbia, ma la formazione iniziale penso proprio che fosse obbligata, e con quegli interpreti non ci sono schemi o dettami tattici che possano buttare la palla in porta. Semmai andrebbe bastonato per la pioggia di infortuni, visto che anche i preparatori sono sotto la sua responsabilità.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Marzo 2021)

Ignoranza mostruosa.

Al primo retropassaggio al portiere da allenatore doveva prenderli a sberle.

Fin quando Donnarumma deve toccare più palle di tutti, le partite siamo destinate a perderle e soprattutto a giocarle male.

Abbiamo fatto l'esatto opposto di quello fatto con il Manchester complimenti, mister Pioli.


----------



## iceman. (14 Marzo 2021)

Giampioli, siamo lì.


----------



## Devil man (14 Marzo 2021)

Con Fiorentina e Sampdoria voglio 6 punti non ci sono CaZi


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Marzo 2021)

La formazione era praticamente obbligata.
Il problema vero è che tutti questi infortuni ci stanno affossando.


----------



## Solo (14 Marzo 2021)

Mah. Se magari in società gli avessero detto di mandare in mona l'EL dall'inizio oggi non vedremmo 'ste partite oscene.


----------



## mil77 (14 Marzo 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Capisco la rabbia, ma la formazione iniziale penso proprio che fosse obbligata, e con quegli interpreti non ci sono schemi o dettami tattici che possano buttare la palla in porta. Semmai andrebbe bastonato per la pioggia di infortuni, visto che anche i preparatori sono sotto la sua responsabilità.



Ma appunto tutti a contestare tutto...allenatore e giocatori...ma non è che c'erano scelte...l'unica era saele x casti


----------



## SanGigio (14 Marzo 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con Fiorentina e Sampdoria voglio 6 punti non ci sono CaZi



Dopodiché abbiamo Parma, Genoa e Sassuolo.. io direi che è d'obbligo il punteggio pieno


----------



## bmb (14 Marzo 2021)

Udinese---> esonero
Verona---> rinnovo
Manchester---> rinnovo con aumento
Napoli---> esonero con fucilazione

Alla prossima puntata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2021)

Mi auguro solo che l'anno prossimo non sia il nostro allenatore


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Marzo 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Udinese---> esonero
> Verona---> rinnovo
> Manchester---> rinnovo con aumento
> Napoli---> esonero con fucilazione
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2021)

Non è il migliore ma non mi sembra nemmeno il peggiore. Con quello che ha disposizione chiedere tanto di più non credo sia possibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La squadra ha bisogno di una scossa. È proprio mentalmente che non ci siamo più, ogni volta che oggi attaccavamo i giocatori davano l'impressione di non crederci e rallentavano permettendo alla difesa del Napoli di schierarsi. Pioli è andato bene finora, ma abbiamo bisogno di un upgrade. Ci sono liberi Allegri e Sarri. Approfittiamone, diamine.



Sarei proprio curioso di vedere Allegri con Krunic Meite e Castillejo...

Ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Zenos (15 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarei proprio curioso di vedere Allegri con Krunic Meite e Castillejo...
> 
> Ci sarebbe da ridere.



Probabilmente Allegri ieri non avrebbe messo Chala a pezzi o magari dopo 30 min avrebbe fatto i primi cambi ,contro Lukaku non avrebbe schierato Romagna e magari con il suo staff non avremmo avuto tutti questi infortuni. Non tifo per Allegri ma Pioli era un disastro annunciato basta guardare la sua carriera.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2021)

Spero che queste sconfitte lo facciano tornare sulla terra, non è Guardiola e non lo sarà mai.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spero che queste sconfitte lo facciano tornare sulla terra, non è Guardiola e non lo sarà mai.



Il problema è che fino a prova contraria non è nemmeno uno Spalletti


----------



## kYMERA (15 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Allegri ieri non avrebbe messo Chala a pezzi o magari dopo 30 min avrebbe fatto i primi cambi ,contro Lukaku non avrebbe schierato Romagna e magari con il suo staff non avremmo avuto tutti questi infortuni. Non tifo per Allegri ma Pioli era un disastro annunciato basta guardare la sua carriera.



Allegri è lo stesso che metteva Pirlo a 3 a sinistra per poi panchinarlo, l'unico allenatore con squadra decente che non è riuscito a vincere uno scudetto con Ibrahimovic in Italia con lo squadrone che aveva, a parte Pioli adesso per ovvie ragioni.
E ricordo che lo scudetto lo ha perso contro la Juventus di Giaccherini, Vucinic, Matri, Krasic ed Elia.
E ho detto tutto.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il problema è che fino a prova contraria non è nemmeno uno Spalletti



Molti sono stati abbagliati dalle 27 partite terminate senza perdere, ma questo secondo me in Champions non ci porta.


----------



## Albijol (15 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Molti sono stati abbagliati dalle 27 partite terminate senza perdere, ma questo secondo me in Champions non ci porta.



Temo questa cosa da due mesi...Una paura che si sta sempre più trasformando in realtà


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Marzo 2021)

La squadra è quello che è. Con quelle ali che abbiamo puoi metterci pure Gesú Cristo iin panchina, ma non combinerà niente. Servono due ali da doppia cifra come gol e assist.


----------



## sunburn (15 Marzo 2021)

Io ero contrario al suo arrivo, ma i risultati fino a ora hanno dato ragione a lui. Nonostante la crisi di questo mese e mezzo, per trovare una classifica migliore alla 27esima giornata bisogna fare un viaggio nel tempo alla stagione 2011/2012... 
In questo momento servono nervi saldi e massima fiducia nell’allenatore da parte della società. Il quarto posto è di vitale importanza per il nostro futuro. Ricordiamoci sempre cosa successe con Gattuso quando venne di fatto sfiduciato da Leonardo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

lo si sapeva che era un medioman, e sta facendo anche bene.
di certo i problemi del milan non dipendono da lui.

ma ieri è colpevole.

hai definito calabria-kalulu a destra e theo-dalot a sinistra.
kalulu è nostro ed è più forte... e gioca dalot. che è un cesso.
non contento ci mette davanti quel cesso di casti.

e poi leao.......... ma basta metterlo punta. è indegno. mettilo a sinistra e punta ci metti diaz, o roback. leao non segna neanche a calcetto ma quanto ci vuole ad accorgersene?????????????????????????

ieri l'ha persa lui e come sempre la società che ci ha voluto regalare manzu per puntare a 3 competizioni.


----------



## bmb (15 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Allegri ieri non avrebbe messo Chala a pezzi o magari dopo 30 min avrebbe fatto i primi cambi ,contro Lukaku non avrebbe schierato Romagna e magari con il suo staff non avremmo avuto tutti questi infortuni. Non tifo per Allegri ma Pioli era un disastro annunciato basta guardare la sua carriera.



Già, con Allegri in 2 stagioni e mezzo ci sono stati solo 147 infortuni. Per non parlare della squadra che allenava Allegri e di quella che allena Pioli. Uguali proprio.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Allegri ieri non avrebbe messo Chala a pezzi o magari dopo 30 min avrebbe fatto i primi cambi ,contro Lukaku non avrebbe schierato Romagna e magari con il suo staff non avremmo avuto tutti questi infortuni. Non tifo per Allegri ma Pioli era un disastro annunciato basta guardare la sua carriera.



Io l'ultima stagione di Allegri al Milan la ricordo ancora, come ricordo molto bene quello che i tifosi dicevano di Allegri qui nel forum. 

Forse ho la memoria piu lunga di altri. E ricordo che quando fu cacciato dopo l'ennesima sconfitta contro il Sassuolo e una prestazione imbarazzante, eravamo in zona retrocessione...

Dunque ricordo anche bene Allegri che allenava una squadra di giocatori scarsi e francamente non lo mitizzo come stai facendo tu adesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo si sapeva che era un medioman, e sta facendo anche bene.
> di certo i problemi del milan non dipendono da lui.
> 
> ma ieri è colpevole.
> ...



Dire che l'ha persa lui perchè non ha fatto giocare Brahim o Roback centravanti... mi sa che stiamo perdenro proprio lucidità in queste settimane...

Concordo che la colpa vera sia stata arrivare al momento cruciale della stagione con due centravanti che hanno in totale 75 anni e sorprendersi che siano infortunati. Non è sfortuna, è la logica di una mentalità radicalmente sbagliata.

Peraltro non per fare la cassandra ma questa situazione l'avevo prevista a gennaio quando è saltato fuori il nome di Marione...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo si sapeva che era un medioman, e sta facendo anche bene.
> di certo i problemi del milan non dipendono da lui.
> 
> ma ieri è colpevole.
> ...



Io a fine anno lo cambierei con Allegri perché è ORA dopo ANNI che il Milan torni avere un allenatore degno della sua panchina, specie se dovessimo tornare in CL..

Però a Pinoli faccio anche fatica a dare colpe..da inizio anno sta giocando con 10mila infortuni e davanti ormai non segniamo più manco morti perché prima andavamo a mille all'ora, adesso che giriamo più piano emergono i limiti tecnici della rosa..


----------



## Zenos (15 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io l'ultima stagione di Allegri al Milan la ricordo ancora, come ricordo molto bene quello che i tifosi dicevano di Allegri qui nel forum.
> 
> Forse ho la memoria piu lunga di altri. E ricordo che quando fu cacciato dopo l'ennesima sconfitta contro il Sassuolo e una prestazione imbarazzante, eravamo in zona retrocessione...
> 
> Dunque ricordo anche bene Allegri che allenava una squadra di giocatori scarsi e francamente non lo mitizzo come stai facendo tu adesso.



Ti ho scritto che non tifo per allegri. Ma diciamo che un allenatore vero avrebbe fatto scelte diverse o quantomeno avrebbe cambiato nel momento in cui si fosse reso conto di aver cannato qualche scelta. Pioli ieri ha regalato 1 gol e 60 minuti con scelte discutibili e questa cosa era abbastanza chiara già al 20°.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dire che l'ha persa lui perchè non ha fatto giocare Brahim o Roback centravanti... mi sa che stiamo perdenro proprio lucidità in queste settimane...
> 
> Concordo che la colpa vera sia stata arrivare al momento cruciale della stagione con due centravanti che hanno in totale 75 anni e sorprendersi che siano infortunati. Non è sfortuna, è la logica di una mentalità radicalmente sbagliata.
> 
> Peraltro non per fare la cassandra ma questa situazione l'avevo prevista a gennaio quando è saltato fuori il nome di Marione...



be direi che non eri l'unico per marione...

comunque non ho detto che l'ha persa per roback o diaz, l'ha persa per 2-3 cose compresa l'assurda cosa di insistere su leao centravanti.


----------



## davoreb (15 Marzo 2021)

ieri are una partita da pareggio. gli episodi ci hanno condannato.

incredibile che questo allenatore si prenda tutte queste critiche dopo quello che sta facendo.

le cose sono due: 

1. Abbiamo tutti fenomeni e dovremmo seriamente lottare per lo scudetto e quindi pioli va cacciato.
2. Con i giocatori che ha Pioli sta facendo in tutte le competizioni quello che ci si poteva aspettare e forse anche di più al 15 marzo.

la storia dei risultati in Carriera conta zero, quando mai ha avuto la squadra con una minima possibilità di vincere?


----------



## Giofa (15 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be direi che non eri l'unico per marione...
> 
> comunque non ho detto che l'ha persa per roback o diaz, l'ha persa per 2-3 cose compresa l'assurda cosa di insistere su leao centravanti.



Ragazzi però non va bene che chi non c'è ha sempre ragione; ultimamente sto guardando la primavera, Roback è nettamente più scarso di Leao, oltre a non essere una punta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ieri are una partita da pareggio. gli episodi ci hanno condannato.
> 
> incredibile che questo allenatore si prenda tutte queste critiche dopo quello che sta facendo.
> 
> ...



Premesso che se uno arriva a 55 anni senza aver mai avuto a disposizione una squadra con una minima possibilità di vincere in genere un motivo c’è.

Premesso questo, i crolli che ha avuto sempre Pioli in carriera sono un dato di fatto, crolli dai quali non riusciva a tirarsi su, né alla Lazio, né alla Florentia né all’Inda. Ora ha dimostrato con Roma, Verona e Manchester di saper preparare bene certe partite e di non aver mollato del tutto, ma bisognerà ripartire subito da Firenze.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Marzo 2021)

Le critiche a Pioli hanno un senso con la squadra al completo o quasi.

Altrimenti no.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Le critiche a Pioli hanno un senso con la squadra al completo o quasi.
> 
> Altrimenti no.



Io comprendo solo la sconfitta con la Juventus, le altre sono state preparate a minkiam e lo sappiamo bene.
0 tiri in porta contro atalanta e Spezia e due tiri risicati contro l'Inter sono sinonimo di una squadra mediocre.


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Marzo 2021)

Mi sembra che abbia difficoltà a preparare certe partite in cui siamo favoriti o che comunque non dobbiamo perdere. Mi sarei aspettato e mi auguravo un Milan formato Verona/Manchester, con Krunic centrale sulla trequarti e Saele dall'inizio. Avrebbe potuto rischiare persino Hauge dal primo minuto dato che il Napoli da quella parte è stato nullo.

Calhanoglu non è in condizione ed è bene che certe partite dall'inizio non le giochi, con Casti e krunic di contorno poi.......

Ero lietissimo del ritorno ad un calcio fatto con l'obiettivo di essere verticali ed avvicinarsi alla porta avversaria, pressando bene e giocando una partita intelligente. Ieri siamo tornati al calcio molle e orizzontale delle belle bastonate, ci fossero state giuve Atalanta o Inter anche ieri era 0-3.

Tonali ad abbassarsi tra i centrali non ha senso se non può lanciare a nessuno perché i 4 che ha davanti sono in condizione pessima e/o sono fuori ruolo e/o fanno ca*are di loro.

Spero si ravveda e possa tenere la barra dritta fino a fine stagione stagione, deve arrivare quarto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Marzo 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che abbia difficoltà a preparare certe partite in cui siamo favoriti o che comunque non dobbiamo perdere. Mi sarei aspettato e mi auguravo un Milan formato Verona/Manchester, con Krunic centrale sulla trequarti e Saele dall'inizio. Avrebbe potuto rischiare persino Hauge dal primo minuto dato che il Napoli da quella parte è stato nullo.
> 
> Calhanoglu non è in condizione ed è bene che certe partite dall'inizio non le giochi, con Casti e krunic di contorno poi.......
> 
> ...



É un obiettivo che é vietato fallire a questo punto. Se riuscissimo a sciupare quel vantaggio andrebbe fatta tabula rasa da Gazidis in giu fino a Bonera.

Io mi rifiuto di avere dubbi. Perche se lo falliremo, oltre alle conseguenze devastanti sulla competitività nei prossimi anni, significherà che tutto quello che la squadra ha fatto vedere èstato puramente casuale. Che avevano ragione tutti quelli che ci perculavano. Che non c’è stato alcun buon lavoro tecnico, societario o dirigenziale. E che aveva ragione chi voleva radere tutto al suolo e ricominciare da zero. Per me non si salverebbe nessuno.


----------



## iceman. (15 Marzo 2021)

Non c'è una sola volta che gli abbia visto cambiare modulo, sempre con sto 4-2-3-1 con giocatori impresentabili sulle fasce e trequartisti schifosi.
Proponesse qualcosa di diverso, dubito lo faccia perché non è mai stato un grande tattico.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però non va bene che chi non c'è ha sempre ragione; ultimamente sto guardando la primavera, Roback è nettamente più scarso di Leao, oltre a non essere una punta.



ok io l ho citato non avendolo mai visto giocare. ti credo. ma diaz piuttosto?
seriamente... qui non si tratta di dire è meglio uno o l'altro, si tratta di dire che con leao giochi in 10.

prova leao a sx e krunic falso 9 piuttosto. veramente così con leao punta non è possibile giocare.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (15 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> É un obiettivo che é vietato fallire a questo punto. Se riuscissimo a sciupare quel vantaggio andrebbe fatta tabula rasa da Gazidis in giu fino a Bonera.
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di avere dubbi. Perche se lo falliremo, oltre alle conseguenze devastanti sulla competitività nei prossimi anni, significherà che tutto quello che la squadra ha fatto vedere èstato puramente casuale. Che avevano ragione tutti quelli che ci perculavano. Che non c’è stato alcun buon lavoro tecnico, societario o dirigenziale. E che aveva ragione chi voleva radere tutto al suolo e ricominciare da zero. Per me non si salverebbe nessuno.



Mi sono iscritto da poco a questo forum, ma lo leggo da un po' e devo dire che mi trovo praticamente sempre d'accordo con [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION], scusate off topic


----------



## KakhaKaladze (15 Marzo 2021)

Purtroppo a noi più dei gol dei centravanti, mancano troppo quelli degli esterni che nel 4-2-3-1 sono fondamentali. La catena di destra con Dalot-Castillejo è una roba vergognosa, soprattutto lo spagnolo è una roba che rasenta l'irritazione più acuta. Lui e Calhanoglu in questo momento insieme non possono giocare, rallentano troppo la manovra e nel primo tempo hanno fatto perdere tutti i tempi di gioco dei contropiedi perché facevano sempre la stessa giocata, ovvero quella giravolta all'indietro che permetteva ai difensori del Napoli di poter tornare. 
Ieri per me gli errori più grandi di Pioli sono stati due: rimettere Krunic in quella posizione quando sappiamo che è inutile e toglierlo dalla trequarti dove sembrava avere gamba nelle ultime gare, perché Calhanoglu non si regge in piedi e non togliere Kessie nel primo tempo perché era palese che non ne avesse più.

Per il resto non mi sento di imputargli nulla, le riserve sono scandalose e per me sta facendo le nozze con i fichi secchi. Roma, Napoli e Atalanta hanno la panchina più lunga e con più qualità rispetto alla nostra, noi non possiamo quasi mai attingere da lì per un cambio decisivo. 

Probabilmente Diaz, Saelemakers e Rebic erano più in gamba degli altri tre che sono usciti, ma secondo me sono stati anche favoriti dal fatto che il Napoli in vantaggio ha fatto la partita che Gattuso preferisce: ovvero abbassare completamente il baricentro, lasciarci il pallino del gioco e rinunciare sia al pressing che al contropiede.

Vogliamo cacciare Pioli per Spalletti? Benissimo, ma vi ricordo che all'Inter ha preso la qualificazione in Champions per due anni di fila all'ultimo minuto con una rosa molto più forte della nostra. Ed è un allenatore "perdente" così come amate chiamare Pioli ( se poi vogliamo considerare la coppetta Italia e il campionato russo trofei da grande allenatore, allora alzo le mani)


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non c'è una sola volta che gli abbia visto cambiare modulo, sempre con sto 4-2-3-1 con giocatori impresentabili sulle fasce e trequartisti schifosi.
> Proponesse qualcosa di diverso, dubito lo faccia perché non è mai stato un grande tattico.



Esatto.

A volte quello che prepari quando poi la giochi ti accorgi che non funziona,e lib devi avere altre soluzioni altrimenti siamo morti.
La partita con lo Spezia ha dimostrato che Pioli fatica a leggere le partite in corso, quindi lo spartito come inizia cosi finisce, è questo alla lunga diventa un grave handicap.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2021)

Okay tutto ma per me non ha mezze vie di scampo.. se arriva in Cl avrà raggiunto l'obiettivo minimo e comunque ci porta in Coppa dopo 1 secolo.

Ma se dovesse arrivare quinto, mamma mia dopo aver accumulato una miriade di punti all'inizio il che sarebbe un difetto.


----------



## Raryof (15 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non c'è una sola volta che gli abbia visto cambiare modulo, sempre con sto 4-2-3-1 con giocatori impresentabili sulle fasce e trequartisti schifosi.
> Proponesse qualcosa di diverso, dubito lo faccia perché non è mai stato un grande tattico.




Perché è limitato, ha 3 trqrts da 1 gol l'anno e li schiera dietro una prima punta che non sa fare la prima punta se non supportata a dovere, si devasta in alcune zone di campo dove non inserisce il minimo giocatore fisico preferendo la "tecnica" di giocatori non in condizione o senza ruolo (perché Krunic a sinistra e Samu di là non hanno ruolo), li mette in campo perché "sono belli da vedere" ma poi non incidono nulla, non c'è equilibrio e non penso lo troverà mai, anche un giocatore come Theo se vuoi farlo giocare terzino devi avere degli equilibri talmente forti che un allenatore così provinciale non può capire, non è un caso che abbia perso tutti i big match quest'anno e la scusa degli infortunati non regge più perché ieri 60 minuti li ha totalmente buttati al vento non proponendo nulla e offrendo il fianco all'unica azione degli avversari che potevamo evitare cercando di non prenderci dei rischi in uscita.
Non ha avuto il coraggio di capire la situazione e si è affidato al suo salvatore turco, lo stesso che lo sta facendo affondare visto che per lui abbiamo cambiato modulo e sempre per lui Krunic finisce per giocare ala sinistra con Kessie ormai logoro e spompo.
Non si poteva proprio fare di meglio? riempire il centrocampo, fare densità, se non te la puoi giocare davanti giocatela a centrocampo, come a Verona, ma no, c'è Theo e lui deve partire, Theo che se la squadra non gira diventa un problema tattico talmente grosso che non potete nemmeno capire.



Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Mi sono iscritto da poco a questo forum, ma lo leggo da un po' e devo dire che mi trovo praticamente sempre d'accordo con [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION], scusate off topic



Non sei il solo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2021)

dai se non andremo in Champions potremo dire che è stata anche un po' #colpaDiRino


----------



## mil77 (15 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Okay tutto ma per me non ha mezze vie di scampo.. se arriva in Cl avrà raggiunto l'obiettivo minimo e comunque ci porta in Coppa dopo 1 secolo.
> 
> Ma se dovesse arrivare quinto, mamma mia dopo aver accumulato una miriade di punti all'inizio il che sarebbe un difetto.



Appunto. Se arriva in champion avrà raggiunto l'obbiettivo e rimarrà. Se arriva quinto verrà esonerato e probabilmente avrà finito la sua carriera da allenatore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Marzo 2021)

Il forum dopo le sconfitte è fastidioso da leggere. Così come era fastidioso leggere i pazzi che credevano per davvero nello scudetto.
Se quelli come me sapevano che non eravamo da scudetto, lo sapevano anche perché calcolavano che gli infortuni capitano durante una stagione (non così tanti ovviamente) e che eravamo tirati con le riserve. Ma detto questo: Il Napoli è allenato da un vero incapace, ma ha pur sempre una rosa migliore della nostra. Il fatto che sia in un periodo nero, non significa nulla. Politano è un bel calciatore, l'ala che ci farebbe comodo a noi, giusto per fare un esempio. Ma perdere contro Napoli, Inter, Juve, United o Roma (sono solo esempi!) ci puo' stare. Le sconfitte contro La Spezia non vanno bene. 
Il punto è che comunque Pioli per ora sta facendo un lavoro pazzesco. Fa ridere che ci sia gente che alla prima sconfitta, al primo calo, scleri in questo modo. 
Eravamo da lotta per il quarto posto all'inizio dell'anno e lo siamo pure. 

LOTTA. 

Fine del mestruo dai.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> É un obiettivo che é vietato fallire a questo punto. Se riuscissimo a sciupare quel vantaggio andrebbe fatta tabula rasa da Gazidis in giu fino a Bonera.
> 
> Io mi rifiuto di avere dubbi. Perche se lo falliremo, oltre alle conseguenze devastanti sulla competitività nei prossimi anni, significherà che tutto quello che la squadra ha fatto vedere èstato puramente casuale. Che avevano ragione tutti quelli che ci perculavano. Che non c’è stato alcun buon lavoro tecnico, societario o dirigenziale. E che aveva ragione chi voleva radere tutto al suolo e ricominciare da zero. Per me non si salverebbe nessuno.



Capisco lo sfogo. Ti vedo molto preoccupato ultimamente, forse perchè ti aspettavi il quarto posto in carrozza se non addirittura fare 80 punti e passa.

Ragionando lucidamente, abbiamo superato i 70 punti l'ultima volta nel 13/14, poi massimo 68 nel 18/19, per cui abbiamo ancora tutta la possibilità per fare una buona stagione da qui alla fine.

La tabula rasa non è mai una buona soluzione, figuriamoci fosse dopo la migliore stagione degli ultimi 10 anni o quasi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco lo sfogo. Ti vedo molto preoccupato ultimamente, forse perchè ti aspettavi il quarto posto in carrozza se non addirittura fare 80 punti e passa.
> 
> Ragionando lucidamente, abbiamo superato i 70 punti l'ultima volta nel 13/14, poi massimo 68 nel 18/19, per cui abbiamo ancora tutta la possibilità per fare una buona stagione da qui alla fine.
> 
> La tabula rasa non è mai una buona soluzione, figuriamoci fosse dopo la migliore stagione degli ultimi 10 anni o quasi.



ormai sono 4 anni che non siamo più il bancomat di berlusconi (in teoria).

se in 4 anni comunque investi sempre più di quasi tutti e non riesci mai ad arrivare nelle prime 4 c'è da chiedersi chi razza di personaggi hai preso a fare i dirigenti.

2 mercati mirabelli
2 leonardo
2 boban/paolo
2 paolo

le palle di quelli che han fatto solo danni e degli eroi le lascio ad altri. io vedo che qui in mezzo gli unici 2 mercati buoni son stati quelli di boban, il resto male. 2 su 8 sono troppo pochi.
anche il mio cane migliorerebbe di anno in anno se ha un budget sempre superiore alla concorrenza, e noi lo abbiamo.
bisogna migliorare di più.

se si fallisce quest'anno o si impara dai propri errori e si cambia la squadra con coraggio o si cambia il dirigente. la continuità su tutti i fronti in questo caso è la cosa più sbagliata...


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ormai sono 4 anni che non siamo più il bancomat di berlusconi (in teoria).
> 
> se in 4 anni comunque investi sempre più di quasi tutti e non riesci mai ad arrivare nelle prime 4 c'è da chiedersi chi razza di personaggi hai preso a fare i dirigenti.
> 
> ...



Sono valutazioni da fare attentamente e a mente fredda. Se la scorsa estate io ero per rivoluzionare tutto, questa volta ci vado con piu cautela.

Qualcosa di buono è stato creato, dovranno essere bravi a fare il passo avanti per crescere.

Ma è presto per fare valutazioni di questo tipo.

Riguardo i mercato, io non ne vedo nessuno ottimo, tutti hanno qualcosa di buono e qualcosa di negativo, ovviamente in misura diversa, come pure è normale che sia.

Per dire, lungi da difendere Mirabelli, il suo mercato chiaramente negativo ha comunque portato Kessie, che oggi è il miglior giocatore che abbiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono valutazioni da fare attentamente e a mente fredda. Se la scorsa estate io ero per rivoluzionare tutto, questa volta ci vado con piu cautela.
> 
> Qualcosa di buono è stato creato, dovranno essere bravi a fare il passo avanti per crescere.
> 
> ...



appunto, come ho detto sopra non voglio sentire "eh ma questo ha riparato disastri". nessun ottimo ma credo che 2 mercati siano meglio degli altri ed è poco. comunque tu dici che è presto ma per me non è presto. se decidono cosa cambiare in base a un piazzamento che può essere buono o meno per 2 punti si o no andiamo malissimo.
questa squadra il prossimo anno non può reggere spero che abbiano già programmato qualche spostamento importante.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> appunto, come ho detto sopra non voglio sentire "eh ma questo ha riparato disastri". nessun ottimo ma credo che 2 mercati siano meglio degli altri ed è poco. comunque tu dici che è presto ma per me non è presto. se decidono cosa cambiare in base a un piazzamento che può essere buono o meno per 2 punti si o no andiamo malissimo.
> questa squadra il prossimo anno non può reggere spero che abbiano già programmato qualche spostamento importante.



Le valutazioni a cui mi riferisco sono su Pioli e sulla dirigenza, in parte.

Sulla squadra penso che abbiano già le loro idee, seppure ci siano talmente tanti casi sospesi tra rinnovi e prestiti che da fuori sembra tutto abbastanza indecifrabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco lo sfogo. Ti vedo molto preoccupato ultimamente, forse perchè ti aspettavi il quarto posto in carrozza se non addirittura fare 80 punti e passa.
> 
> Ragionando lucidamente, abbiamo superato i 70 punti l'ultima volta nel 13/14, poi massimo 68 nel 18/19, per cui abbiamo ancora tutta la possibilità per fare una buona stagione da qui alla fine.
> 
> La tabula rasa non è mai una buona soluzione, figuriamoci fosse dopo la migliore stagione degli ultimi 10 anni o quasi.



Stagione che per me diventerebbe la peggiore se, dopo un anno solare da 84 punti in due gironi battendo tutte le grandi e un girone d’andata da campioni d’inverno arrivassimo quinti (roba mai successa a nessuno nella storia del calcio, di arrivare quinti da campioni d’inverno). Sarebbe peggio di Istanbul (anche perché lì fu una mancata vittoria, per quanto dolorosa, qui parliamo della CL che è conditio sine qua non per tornare grandi, come ribadito anche da Maldini, e non tornarci nemmeno vuol dire non poter manco iniziare la rinascita vera).

Sarebbe una roba peggio dell’Inda pre-Calciopoli, e francamente mi farebbe smettere con il calcio per un bel po’. Si può accettare di perdere nello sport, ma non di diventare barzellette e perdere la dignità. 

E comunque ci penserebbero loro a radere al suolo tutto, basta vedere la fatica che stiamo facendo coi rinnovi e pensare se non andassimo in CL. Un fallimento come quello provocherebbe il siluramento di tutta l’area tecnica e il probabilissimo arrivo di Rangnick. Non potrei nemmeno dare troppo torto agli strozzini in tal caso, perché come dicevo arrivare quinti dopo una girone d’andata da campioni d’inverno è roba mai successa a nessuna squadra di nessun campionato, men che meno dopo due gironi (quello di ritorno dello scorso anno e quello d’andata di questo ) da 84 punti totali (se non arrivassimo in CL dopo tutto ciò dimostrerebbe che quei risultati erano totalmente casuali), ma di sicuro io mi prenderei una bella e lunga pausa.

Vedano di andarci ad ogni costo, non mi importa come. Il vantaggio è considerevole, il calendario favorevole e gli scontri diretti a favore.


----------



## Nevergiveup (16 Marzo 2021)

Non mi sento di dire niente a Pioli davvero...anche domenica sera nonostante l'emergenza alla fine abbiamo rischiato pochissimo pagando un errore di Dalot in uscita (uno dei tanti) e la poca lucidità di Kessiè nel metterci una toppa. Per il resto non possiamo incolpare di niente il mister se Leao cicca sistematicamente il pallone, se il Turco ha puntato il mirino al terzo anello e Rebic ha il cervello di un criceto. 

Il mister il suo lo sta facendo ora tocca a società e calciatori, la prima che si adoperi per sistemare la squadra dalla trequarti in avanti e i calciatori che tornino a correre a testa bassa, niente show televisivi, convocazioni improbabili, espulsioni inutili e indolenza infantile.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stagione che per me diventerebbe la peggiore se, dopo un anno solare da 84 punti in due gironi battendo tutte le grandi e un girone d’andata da campioni d’inverno arrivassimo quinti (roba mai successa a nessuno nella storia del calcio, di arrivare quinti da campioni d’inverno). Sarebbe peggio di Istanbul (anche perché lì fu una mancata vittoria, per quanto dolorosa, qui parliamo della CL che è conditio sine qua non per tornare grandi, come ribadito anche da Maldini, e non tornarci nemmeno vuol dire non poter manco iniziare la rinascita vera).
> 
> Sarebbe una roba peggio dell’Inda pre-Calciopoli, e francamente mi farebbe smettere con il calcio per un bel po’. Si può accettare di perdere nello sport, ma non di diventare barzellette e perdere la dignità.
> 
> ...



Non credo che se falliamo il quarto posto per pochi punti avvenga una rivoluzione come dici tu.

Sarà una lotta punto a punto fino alla fine. Io se arriviamo sopra i 70 punti non ci vedo nessuna onta o vergogna (addirittura citi Istanbul), soprattutto dopo gli anni di nulla totale da cui veniamo.

Comunque vedremo, ci sarà da soffrire questo è sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non credo che se falliamo il quarto posto per pochi punti avvenga una rivoluzione come dici tu.
> 
> Sarà una lotta punto a punto fino alla fine. Io se arriviamo sopra i 70 punti non ci vedo nessuna onta o vergogna (addirittura citi Istanbul), soprattutto dopo gli anni di nulla totale da cui veniamo.
> 
> Comunque vedremo, ci sarà da soffrire questo è sicuro.



Dopo due gironi da 84 punti non puoi fallire la qualificazione alla Champions, dai, è questo il punto. Senza contare che è cruciale per crescere e tornare competitivi davvero. Dopo Istanbul sapevi comunque che eri uno squadrone, che eri lì, qui invece siamo al guado, tornare in CL per noi in questo periodo è più importante che vincerne una negli anni 2000 (quando anche nel 2001, da sesti in campionato, in Estate prendevamo Inzaghi e Rui Costa).

11 partite ci mancano, bastano 6 vittorie e 2 pareggi per andarci sicuro (perché con 76 ci vai al 100%, anche perché scommetto quello che vuoi che la quinta non supererà i 70 di molto), non possiamo buttare questa occasione per nessuna ragione.

P.s: siamo arrivati quasi a 70 punti due anni fa con una squadra molto più scarsa di questa.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dopo due gironi da 84 punti non puoi fallire la qualificazione alla Champions, dai, è questo il punto. Senza contare che è cruciale per crescere e tornare competitivi davvero. Dopo Istanbul sapevi comunque che eri uno squadrone, che eri lì, qui invece siamo al guado, tornare in CL per noi in questo periodo è più importante che vincerne una negli anni 2000 (quando anche nel 2001, da sesti in campionato, in Estate prendevamo Inzaghi e Rui Costa).
> 
> 11 partite ci mancano, bastano 6 vittorie e 2 pareggi per andarci sicuro (perché con 76 ci vai al 100%, anche perché scommetto quello che vuoi che la quinta non supererà i 70 di molto), non possiamo buttare questa occasione per nessuna ragione.
> 
> P.s: siamo arrivati quasi a 70 punti due anni fa con una squadra molto più scarsa di questa.



Si 6-7 vittorie bastano, quindi il traguardo è dietro la curva...

Ma dovessimo vincerne 5 di 6? Allora sarebbe un'onta incancellabile e necessaria l'ennesima rivoluzione mandando a casa tutti a partire da Pioli? (cosi torniamo in topic).

A me non sembra il modo giusto per valutare la situazione, seppure capisca il tuo stato d'animo e la delusione attuale. Non possiamo rischiare di buttare quanto fatto di buono e ripartire ancora da zero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si 6-7 vittorie bastano, quindi il traguardo è dietro la curva...
> 
> Ma dovessimo vincerne 5 di 6? Allora sarebbe un'onta incancellabile e necessaria l'ennesima rivoluzione mandando a casa tutti a partire da Pioli? (cosi torniamo in topic).
> 
> A me non sembra il modo giusto per valutare la situazione, seppure capisca il tuo stato d'animo e la delusione attuale. Non possiamo rischiare di buttare quanto fatto di buono e ripartire ancora da zero.



Questo si, ma secondo me perderemo molti dei buoni che abbiamo se fallissimo quest’anno. Non è tanto un auspicio il mio quanto ciò che temo. Comunque dai, 6 vittorie su 11 partite dobbiamo farle, si tratta di vincerne poco più del 50%. Peraltro abbiamo solo due scontri diretti (Juve e Atalanta, la Lazio la consideri fuori) e le altre sono tutte partite con squadre a noi a chiaramente inferiori.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo si, ma secondo me perderemo molti dei buoni che abbiamo se fallissimo quest’anno. Non è tanto un auspicio il mio quanto ciò che temo. Comunque dai, 6 vittorie su 11 partite dobbiamo farle, si tratta di vincerne poco più del 50%. Peraltro abbiamo solo due scontri diretti (Juve e Atalanta, la Lazio la consideri fuori) e le altre sono tutte partite con squadre a noi a chiaramente inferiori.



Ma anche se dovesse arrivare quarto non si possono non considerare questi ultimi mesi in cui non ci ha capito più nulla, lasciate perdere le assenze, i nostri 3 trequartisti titolari hanno meno gol di Kessie, Ibra ha 40 anni e in difesa c'è un grossissimo problema tattico che ci portiamo dietro da un po' di tempo, da quando Theo ha cominciato a giocare a tutto campo e ad usurarsi più del dovuto, perché come ho sempre detto, se lo fai partire come un'ala e poi gli fai pure fare il percorso inverso ogni volta il giocatore che ti ritrovi è un giocatore a corto di energie e poco lucido negli ultimi 20 di partita (e qui ci sono tante conferme).
E' davvero questo il Milan evoluto dell'anno scorso? se è così meglio cambiare e purtroppo entrando nelle prime 4 non succederà mai.
Mi immagino Pioli a gestire un gruppo ancora più complicato di questo e mi viene da ridere, già ora ha problemi ad inserire Tomori senza svilire troppo il capitone, gli è andata bene finché c'era Ibra ma se dobbiamo puntare tutto sull'Ibrioli anche l'anno prossimo anche no grazie, sarebbe un macello, piuttosto non entro tra le prime 4 ma la guida tecnica e tutto ciò che gira attorno ad essa la voglio all'altezza della situazione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma anche se dovesse arrivare quarto non si possono non considerare questi ultimi mesi in cui non ci ha capito più nulla, lasciate perdere le assenze, i nostri 3 trequartisti titolari hanno meno gol di Kessie, Ibra ha 40 anni e in difesa c'è un grossissimo problema tattico che ci portiamo dietro da un po' di tempo, da quando Theo ha cominciato a giocare a tutto campo e ad usurarsi più del dovuto, perché come ho sempre detto, se lo fai partire come un'ala e poi gli fai pure fare il percorso inverso ogni volta il giocatore che ti ritrovi è un giocatore a corto di energie e poco lucido negli ultimi 20 di partita (e qui ci sono tante conferme).
> E' davvero questo il Milan evoluto dell'anno scorso? se è così meglio cambiare e purtroppo entrando nelle prime 4 non succederà mai.
> Mi immagino Pioli a gestire un gruppo ancora più complicato di questo e mi viene da ridere, già ora ha problemi ad inserire Tomori senza svilire troppo il capitone, gli è andata bene finché c'era Ibra ma se dobbiamo puntare tutto sull'Ibrioli anche l'anno prossimo anche no grazie, sarebbe un macello, piuttosto non entro tra le prime 4 ma la guida tecnica e tutto ciò che gira attorno ad essa la voglio all'altezza della situazione.



Concordo su tutto tranne l’ultima parte, perché è un po’ come chi diceva che era meglio non entrare in CL con Gattuso pur di cambiare tecnico, peccato che poi Gattuso bene o male l’avremmo cambiato comunque ma avremmo potuto avere giocatori più forti se fossimo rientrati in Champions nel 2019, quindi in CL dobbiamo rientrarci ad ogni costo. È fondamentale entrare in Champions da subito e per 2-3 anni consecutivi,per rimettere in circolo l'olio nel motore.

Poi sono d’accordo con te che Pioli vada cambiato e su tutto il tuo discorso riguardo ai problemi degli ultimi mesi, ma altri anni senza CL no.

Anche perché il prossimo anno non avremo un calendario così compresso e quindi si spera anche meno infortuni, oltre che qualche giocatore forte in più, con la CL (anche se va detto che io cambierei pure lo staff atletico e medico).

Pioli ha dei grossi limiti (lo sai bene che anche io né chiedevo l’esonero prima di Roma, e avrei voluto il Buciano nazionale in caso di sconfitta in quello che a tutti gli effetti è stato uno spareggio CL), ma parliamoci chiaro, ciò che ci ha tagliato le gambe più di tutto sono stati i continui infortuni.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto tranne l’ultima parte, perché è un po’ come chi diceva che era meglio non entrare in CL con Gattuso pur di cambiare tecnico, peccato che poi Gattuso bene o male l’avremmo cambiato comunque ma avremmo potuto avere giocatori più forti se fossimo rientrati in Champions nel 2019, quindi in CL dobbiamo rientrarci ad ogni costo. È fondamentale entrare in Champions da subito e per 2-3 anni consecutivi,per rimettere in circolo l'olio nel motore.
> 
> Poi sono d’accordo con te che Pioli vada cambiato e su tutto il tuo discorso riguardo ai problemi degli ultimi mesi, ma altri anni senza CL no.
> 
> ...



Eh ma ti ricordi della stagione 12/13? anche là dopo un girone d'andata disastroso pensavamo che arrivando terzi saremmo stati in una botte di ferro, addirittura il pelato si presentò con la minestra riscaldata Kaka l'anno dopo mentre snocciolava dati riguardo un Milan costantentemente in top 5 europea, sempre qualificato in Champs e blablabla.
Occhio perché è un attimo non capire la situazione pensando che un determinato risultato possa eliminare lo sporco che si è creato.
Il punto è che vedo questa società come una società a caccia del risultato minimo fatto passare come storico, una dirigenza di rookies che col quarto posto non avrebbe le palle per cacciare Pioli e anzi gli farebbe il regalino Ibra, una volta constatato che Pioli non potrà essere un allenatore da Milan da 8 (come scrivevo ieri) ma un allenatore da 10 in un girone e da 2 (spero) in quell'altro sarà molto difficile porre le basi per un Milan cazzuto con rose molto ma molto più complicate di questa piena di ragazzini.
La mia preoccupazione è che perderemo un anno dietro Pioli perché contenti di essere entrati in Champions e questo io me lo eviterei volentieri visto e considerato che ci sono fior fiori di allenatori liberi e arruolabili.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Marzo 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma anche se dovesse arrivare quarto non si possono non considerare questi ultimi mesi in cui non ci ha capito più nulla, lasciate perdere le assenze, i nostri 3 trequartisti titolari hanno meno gol di Kessie, Ibra ha 40 anni e in difesa c'è un grossissimo problema tattico che ci portiamo dietro da un po' di tempo, da quando Theo ha cominciato a giocare a tutto campo e ad usurarsi più del dovuto, perché come ho sempre detto, se lo fai partire come un'ala e poi gli fai pure fare il percorso inverso ogni volta il giocatore che ti ritrovi è un giocatore a corto di energie e poco lucido negli ultimi 20 di partita (e qui ci sono tante conferme).
> E' davvero questo il Milan evoluto dell'anno scorso? se è così meglio cambiare e purtroppo entrando nelle prime 4 non succederà mai.
> Mi immagino Pioli a gestire un gruppo ancora più complicato di questo e mi viene da ridere, già ora ha problemi ad inserire Tomori senza svilire troppo il capitone, gli è andata bene finché c'era Ibra ma se dobbiamo puntare tutto sull'Ibrioli anche l'anno prossimo anche no grazie, sarebbe un macello, piuttosto non entro tra le prime 4 ma la guida tecnica e tutto ciò che gira attorno ad essa la voglio all'altezza della situazione.



Beh pero non è che l'andamento dei risultati nell'ultimo periodo sia tutta responsabilità di Pioli.

Al solito, quando si arriva al dunque la colpa è tutta dell'allenatore.

Mandato via lui, risolti i problemi? Sicuri che con Allegri o chi vi pare a voi Brahim e Castillejo segnerebbero 10 goal a testa in Serie A?

Per me bisogna accettare che una squadra da 70-75 punti a voler essere ottimisti se non ne fa alla fine 85 è abbastanza normale, senza parlare di fallimenti o stagioni da buttare se invece alla fine facciamo proprio intorno ai 75 punti.
Io odio l'alibi delle tante assenze e lo evito sempre, pero è un dato di fatto che siamo messi male da diverso tempo e Pioli debba in un modo o nell'altro inventarsi mille soluzioni per tamponare. Anche questo cavolo va considerato, altri allenatori in situazioni simili buttano tutto in vacca lamentandosi con il destino malvagio, Pioli invece va riconosciuto che sta tenendo in piedi la baracca seppure tra tante difficoltà.

Ci sono squadre (e allenatori) che partono piano, fanno un grande girone di ritorno e chiudono a 75 punti tra gli ole dei tifosi per il clamoroso recupero in classifica.
Altre che partono fortissimo, fanno un grande girone di andata e poi calano, chiudendo a 75 punti tra le delusioni dei tifosi e le critiche feroci.

Gli allenatori delle prime, ottengono prolungamenti e aumenti di stipendio.
Quelli delle seconde rischiano l'esonero.

Eppure entrambe alla fine sono arrivate a 75 punti lo stesso.

Situazione che si applica bene a noi e le nostre concorrenti.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh pero non è che l'andamento dei risultati nell'ultimo periodo sia tutta responsabilità di Pioli.
> 
> Al solito, quando si arriva al dunque la colpa è tutta dell'allenatore.
> 
> ...



Ah no? sei sicuro? invece secondo me c'è molto anche del suo, perché ricordo bene i primi mesi in cui alcuni giocatori volevano giocare tutte le partite, anche in EL, salvo poi sfasciarsi e cominciare ad avere dei fastidi che ancora oggi si portano dietro, li mise in campo lui lì, ricordo Ibra, lo stesso Kjaer, errore poi ripetutosi nel derby di coppa e poi anche contro la Roma in cui Ibra sembrava dovesse sfasciarsi male pur di salvare SANREMO.
Ma non gli do troppe colpe nemmeno io per quanto riguarda la situazione medicopreparazionale, perché è chiaro che gli errori più grossi siano stati fatti molto prima, durante la preparazione post campionato scorso e durante il recupero di giocatori che pareva dovessero recuperare normalmente, chi li ha valutati quei giocatori lì? perché sono sempre in condizioni fisiche pietose? chi ha deciso quando fare il richiamo a febbraio prima del doppio impegno settimanale e perché non stiamo volando?
Ecco, io posso anche dire questo, Pioli è un allenatore da 6 quando va bene ed essere un allenatore da 6 per me è un grosso MA grande come una casa perché sei sempre a rischio e al Milan non puoi permetterti di essere a rischio dopo 3 mesi fatti molto bene, 3 mesi in cui però non vinci nulla, perché se mi fai un girone di ritorno da 2 in pagella non vai da nessuna parte, gli infortuni sono una scusa se poi sul campo in quanto a cose di tattica e comprensione dei match non riusciamo a vincere un big match nemmeno per sbaglio, partite dove sistematicamente buttiamo i primi 60, con l'idea di giocarcela dopo, come se gli altri non potessero mai segnare, nemmeno con Politano che sbaglia a calciare di destro.
Quest'anno un Pioli da 6 potrebbe arrivare tra le prime 4 ma come si comporterà quando dovrà diventare un allenatore da 7 o 8 se già ora non riesce a gestire una banda di ragazzini comandati per la maggior parte del tempo da Ibra?
Cosa vogliamo essere? un Milan da 6? allora benissimo Pioli, si va in Champions così, ma non scorgo niente che possa farmi pensare ad una crescita, anche minima, di un Milan stabilmente in Champs nei prossimi 4-5 anni, perché non la vedo nemmeno così scontata come cosa visto che la Champs ti toglie così tanto che per fare una stagione fatta bene devi avere una rosa spaziale con almeno 2 alternative valide per ruolo e devi essere sempre sul pezzo (guardate l'Atalanta che fatica sta facendo).
La prossima estate sarà cruciale e non sarà solo una questione di ala destra seria, Ibra che sta bene (ma poi quando, ha 40 anni) o qualche gol in più, servirà ben altra struttura e da che mondo e mondo la struttura migliore te la può costruire solamente un allenatore e una guida tecnica preparata che non andranno a giocare una stagione devastante con 3 trequartisti da: 5 gol - 1 gol - 2 gol (e un tiro in porta ogni 2 mesi e mezzo).


----------



## iceman. (16 Marzo 2021)

Di una cosa sono sicuro; con Pioli ad allenarci non alzeremo mai un trofeo.


----------



## Zenos (16 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di una cosa sono sicuro; con Pioli ad allenarci non alzeremo mai un trofeo.



Chiaro.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2021)

Anche oggi non si può criticare.
Giampioli.


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Marzo 2021)

Fossi in lui, mi farei qualche domanda sulla condizione fisica, eh! Ma così, a tempo perso...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Marzo 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Fossi in lui, mi farei qualche domanda sulla condizione fisica, eh! Ma così, a tempo perso...



Anche sulla gestione cambi / titolari.
Sia contro il Napoli che oggi ha ritardato i cambi (a dir la verita, contro il Napoli ha sbagliato totalmente la formazione iniziale)


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2021)

e mettiamone un'altra sul conto (di sconfitte)

alla fine tra campionato e coppa (su 4 partite 3 pareggi e una sconfitta) avremo una media punti piu bassa dell'era di Brocchi

continuamo a giustificarlo per una sorta di gratitudine e vedrete che bel futuro avremo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di una cosa sono sicuro; con Pioli ad allenarci non alzeremo mai un trofeo.


Per vincere le competizioni occorre soprattutto il carattere e, ad un certo punto della stagione, deve venire fuori per forza. Questa squadra non ha carattere.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e mettiamone un'altra sul conto (di sconfitte)
> 
> alla fine tra campionato e coppa (su 4 partite 3 pareggi e una sconfitta) avremo una media punti piu bassa dell'era di Brocchi
> 
> continuamo a giustificarlo per una sorta di gratitudine e vedrete che bel futuro avremo



intendo dire la media nella seconda metà della stagione ovviamente


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Marzo 2021)

Da capire di chi è la responsabilità di tutti questi infortuni.
Tutto sommato la squadra anche con le assenze non si fa mettere sotto, ma siamo completamente "spuntati".


----------



## David Gilmour (18 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche sulla gestione cambi / titolari.
> Sia contro il Napoli che oggi ha ritardato i cambi (a dir la verita, contro il Napoli ha sbagliato totalmente la formazione iniziale)



Vero.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche sulla gestione cambi / titolari.
> Sia contro il Napoli che oggi ha ritardato i cambi (a dir la verita, contro il Napoli ha sbagliato totalmente la formazione iniziale)


Tanto con lo stato di forma attuale, un giocatore vale l'altro. Sono solo Tomori, Kessiè ed Ibrahimovic quelli che possono fare la differenza per come siamo messi.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2021)

Pioli è questo. E' uno che in carriera non vincerà mai niente.


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2021)

Pero quando si vince con la Roma non c’erano critiche, non so per la storia dei rotti, ma la partita è stata preparata bene.

Abbiamo retto benissimo, gol preso sull’unico tiro che c’è fregato un certo pogba.

Bho, non so cosa poteva cambia con un big in panchina in queste condizioni.

Dispiace tantissimo, zittiva tanti criticoni...


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è questo. E' uno che in carriera non vincerà mai niente.



Ma guardiola al Milan stasera senza attaccanti faceva meglio???

Io bho...


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2021)

Ma cosa volete da Pioli? Kalulu, Dalot, Meitè, i 4 titolari davanti, Diaz. Stiamo parlando di roba da salvezza. Il Sassuolo gioca con gente migliore della nostra. Riguardo la condizione fisica poi, se sei in emergenza da 3 mesi dopo un po scoppi.


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2021)

Ah ricordatevi il gol di kessie.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2021)

Pogba sta fuori un mese e mezzo --> entra e decide la partita.
Un nostro giocatore si sbuccia un ginocchio --> fuori tre settimane ed altre quattro per "riprendere il ritmo gara".
Vorrei capire che allenamenti fanno...


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è questo. E' uno che in carriera non vincerà mai niente.



qui non è tanto il fatto di vincere...qui non si arriva manco quarti

dopo firenze c'è la sosta..l'ultima disponibile

se non si vince io un pensiero lo farei (in realtà anche se si vince ma quello è un altro discorso


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2021)

Samuela prima punta è l apoteosi di quel fallito di Pioli.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e mettiamone un'altra sul conto (di sconfitte)
> 
> alla fine tra campionato e coppa (su 4 partite 3 pareggi e una sconfitta) avremo una media punti piu bassa dell'era di Brocchi
> 
> continuamo a giustificarlo per una sorta di gratitudine e vedrete che bel futuro avremo


Poi gratidudine per cosa? Ricordo che anni fà si criticava Ancelotti e adesso dobbiamo avere gratitudine per Pioli?


----------



## Milo (18 Marzo 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Samuela prima punta è l apoteosi di quel fallito di Pioli.



Alternative???????


----------



## kekkopot (18 Marzo 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per vincere le competizioni occorre soprattutto il carattere e, ad un certo punto della stagione, deve venire fuori per forza. Questa squadra non ha carattere.


Eppure nella prima parte di stagione il carattere sembrava la caratteristica principale di questa squadra


----------



## JoKeR (18 Marzo 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Da capire di chi è la responsabilità di tutti questi infortuni.
> Tutto sommato la squadra anche con le assenze non si fa mettere sotto, ma siamo completamente "spuntati".



Sentendo Suma/Serafini/altri insiders la colpa è della casualità  e i medici/preparatori del Milan non sono mai cambiati negli ultimi anni...


----------



## fabri47 (18 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Eppure nella prima parte di stagione il carattere sembrava la caratteristica principale di questa squadra


Perchè ci andava tutto bene. Poi appena è incominciato ad andare male, non abbiamo saputo reagire e siamo affondati.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Marzo 2021)

Abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore migliore, non ci piove, ma questa stagione a Pioli ho poco da rimproverare.. Meitè con l'Atalanta e sopratutto Romagnoli nel derby....

Tranne Spezia abbiamo sempre provato a giocare, ma la squadra è crollata causa mille problemi extra-Pioli.

Abbiamo finito anche oggi che non riuscivamo più a recuperare palla, con Chala e Saele e Diaz completamente fermi.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Eppure nella prima parte di stagione il carattere sembrava la caratteristica principale di questa squadra



Il carattere può bastare per battere rio ave e celtic ,non lo utd.


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2021)

Il culo a Ibra non l'ha ancora baciato?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Marzo 2021)

Hanno tirato fuori Rashford ed è entrato Pogba. Vi rendete conto contro chi stavamo giocando?
Dai su...


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2021)

poi dico tutti a parlare di infortuni ma ci sono anche da considerare le cose che ha avuto a favore che ad esempio Giampaolo non ha avuto

Ibra (e già ho detto tutto)
il covid ( gli stadi chiusi per noi sono stati un vantaggio)
un record di rigori clamoroso (il fatto che ci fossero non vuol dire...segnatevi questa stagione perchè un numero cosi alto di rigori per noi lo rivedremo fra 20 anni forse)

ma nonostante tutto la legge di PIoli e del suo solito calo non conosce rivali...roba da studiare a livello scientifico credo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Marzo 2021)

Curpa de Pioli si.
Perché aveva in panchina Pogba e non una rosa distrutta da infortuni e stanchezza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2021)

oggi non ha sbagliato niente anzi ha dominato il doppio confronto con una rosa terremotata.


----------



## Francy (18 Marzo 2021)

Deve entrare in Champions'. Il giudizio suo e della stagione passa da lì.


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oggi non ha sbagliato niente anzi ha dominato il doppio confronto con una rosa terremotata.



Berardi - Djuricic - Boga
Caputo

Questi qua, con gli altri dietro, avrebbero vinto.


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2021)

Siamo a 7 (S-E-T-T-E) sconfitte in 2 mesi. Su..


----------



## Zlatan87 (18 Marzo 2021)

Meite era cotto al 70esimo, mettere Tonali?
Togli il turco e metti il ragazzino su...
Si cerca sempre l imbucata, non si tira mai da fuori... Due partite in casa senza gol, la colpa è anche sua su...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2021)

Pioli non sarà un fenomeno ma vorrei proprio vedere i cd top allenatori alle prese con questa rosa e questa situazione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e mettiamone un'altra sul conto (di sconfitte)
> 
> alla fine tra campionato e coppa (su 4 partite 3 pareggi e una sconfitta) avremo una media punti piu bassa dell'era di Brocchi
> 
> continuamo a giustificarlo per una sorta di gratitudine e vedrete che bel futuro avremo



Almeno ai tempi di Seedorf, Pirlo ecc. la gratitudine aveva un senso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo a 7 (S-E-T-T-E) sconfitte in 2 mesi. Su..



Si, ma con quali formazioni stiamo giocando?
Poi se si pretende di vincere con Castillejo punta e Krunic titolare alzo le mani.

Alla fine l’operato di Pioli si giudicherà dal fatto se raggiungerà l’obbiettivo Champions o no.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Marzo 2021)

Sono due partite di fila che mette krunic in attacco, da licenziare subito...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Sono due partite di fila che mette krunic in attacco, da licenziare subito...



Perché Krunic in questa squadra non ha senso, è una mezz'ala al massimo un trequartista, ma quest'estate hanno rifiutato le offerte manco avessimo Kroos.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Marzo 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Perché Krunic in questa squadra non ha senso, è una mezz'ala al massimo un trequartista, ma quest'estate hanno rifiutato le offerte manco avessimo Kroos.



Appunto, è già scarso nel suo ruolo a centrocampo e il genio lo mette titolare ala sx due partite di fila(.. perse segnando 0 gol..) ma mettici Diaz, mettici theo, non hai il centravanti prova a cambiare modulo, prova a giocare con 2 mezze punte davanti, cioè krunic ala sx e come mettere donnarumma fantasista, assurdo, ok le mancanze ma non ci sta capendo più una mazza, non riesce a svangare una partita in casa neanche se incontra il barletta..


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2021)

Partita la shitstorm su Padre Pioli, ahahah povero.

A regà, non si può mica osannarlo prima e criticarlo dopo.

O è buono o non è buono.

Consiglio amichevole: basta feticismo sugli allenatori!

Se arriviamo nei primi quattro l' obbiettivo l' abbiamo raggiunto, col Manchester meritavamo noi di passare, non siamo passati solo perchè abbiamo giocatori offensivi che sono a livello salvezza-tranquilla.

Non è colpa di nessuno, ma solo nostra, che ci siamo fatti illudere di essere un top team a causa dei centomila rigori, che ci hanno fatto annusare la cima della classifica.
Ma senza di questa congiuntura fortunata saremmo stati probabilmente in lotta quarto posto risicata.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2021)

Il doppio confronto col United è stato preparato in modo eccellente, anzi sono stato sorpreso. Per queste due partite non sentirei tanto la necessità di criticarlo. 

Ragà le occasioni le abbiamo avute, tra vabbè gol annullato ingiustamente che secondo me è l'unico episodio che ha condizionato tutto. Ma abbiamo sprecato una miriade di occasioni. Se abbiamo giocatori stupidi in avanti l'allenatore non può farci niente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Marzo 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Partita la shitstorm su Padre Pioli, ahahah povero.
> 
> A regà, non si può mica osannarlo prima e criticarlo dopo.
> 
> ...



Senza la fortuna di avere subito molti falli in area e con gli infortunati che abbiamo avuto probabilmente non saremmo manco in lotta quarto posto. Ma un Milan con una situazione “normale” a livello di salute e un bottino di rigori altrettanti normale (5 o 6 a sto punto della stagione) per me sarebbe anche sopra in classifica rispetto a dove siamo ora. E forse anche di netto. La congiuntura fortunata dei rigori bilancia la disgrazia ai limiti della magia nera (ho detto magia nera? Uhm, chissà se la mamma di Lukaku ) con gli infortuni


----------



## Garrincha (19 Marzo 2021)

È una squadra che a prescindere degli assenti e del movimento d'oro fa tantissima fatica a segnare, ed è strano perché è votata all'attacco come spirito, disposta a prenderne uno per farne due ma come detto anche nel periodo di massimo splendore se andiamo a togliere i rigori i gol su azione sono troppo pochi. Giocasse come l'Atletico si può fare bene anche difendendo l'1-0 ma gioca come il Borussia


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il doppio confronto col United è stato preparato in modo eccellente, anzi sono stato sorpreso. Per queste due partite non sentirei tanto la necessità di criticarlo.
> 
> Ragà le occasioni le abbiamo avute, tra vabbè gol annullato ingiustamente che secondo me è l'unico episodio che ha condizionato tutto. Ma abbiamo sprecato una miriade di occasioni. Se abbiamo giocatori stupidi in avanti l'allenatore non può farci niente.



Dare qualche colpa a Pioli è follia. Le gare, con una rosa martoriata, sono state preparate benissimo. Aimè il doppio confronto è stato deciso dalla qualità dei singoli. Pogba ha fatto la giocata, il Krunic di turno davanti la porta no.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Marzo 2021)

Le colpe di Pioli sono altre, non tanto nel come prepara le partite, anche se molte le ha cannate nel 2021. Il problema è che non sa leggere le partite quando improvvisamente l'allenatore avversario si inventa qualcosa. Contro il MU ad esempio, è successa la stessa cosa. Stavamo tenendo bene il campo, avevamo anche creato diverse occasioni; l'allenatore del MU capisce le difficoltà e mette Pogba addirittura per un attaccante, che paradossalmente poteva sembrare un suicidio, però è stata determinante come scelta. Da quel momento in poi abbiamo smesso di dominare la partita, e soprattutto abbiamo creato poco, a parte il colpo di testa di Ibra altre occasioni nitide non ce ne sono state. Pogba nella posizione di trequartista aggiunto, a volte ala sx, a volte esterno di centrocampo, ha praticamente messo in crisi tutto il nostro atteggiamento tattico, con una sola mossa. Non è accettabile una cosa del genere. E' lì che pioli non riesce a fare il salto di qualità, in queste cose, nelle letture a partita in corso. I cambi sono praticamente ultrascontati, e non riesce mai a trovare un colpo di genio che possa farci svoltare. Non a caso è etichettato come Normal one, purtroppo è assolutamente veritiero.


----------



## iceman. (21 Marzo 2021)

Che schifo di allenatore mammamia.
Non mi ricordo neanche quando abbiamo vinto due partite di fila l'ultima volta.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

Festeggiamo vittorie a Verona e pareggi a Manchester come fossero scudetti e poi regolarmente falliamo tutti gli obiettivi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Marzo 2021)

Non ci sta capendo piu nulla.
Brahim Diaz, trequartista lento e leggerissimo, messo a fare l'ala sinistra.
Dalot, sempre scandaloso, preferito a Kalulu.
Cambi sempre quando é troppo tardi (dopo lo svantaggio). 

Ci sta affossando con le sue scelte. Per fortuna sono usciti gol un po dal nulla, ma la gestione tattica e di cambi era a dir poco non il massimo.


----------



## Albijol (21 Marzo 2021)

Il problema principale di Pioli è che nelle partite delicate fa i cambi solo quando la situazione è compromessa. Stavolta è andata bene però


----------



## malos (21 Marzo 2021)

Oggi gli è andata di ciulo.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Marzo 2021)

Ha molti limiti,ma per un attimo mettiamoci nei suoi panni,in che condizioni sta' lavorando?Cioè questo deve scegliere tra Casti e Saele,tra Krunic fuori ruolo,tra Meite e Tonali,deve mettere in campo per forza gente che non sta' in piedi o scarsa.


----------



## markjordan (21 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ha molti limiti,ma per un attimo mettiamoci nei suoi panni,in che condizioni sta' lavorando?Cioè questo deve scegliere tra Casti e Saele,tra Krunic fuori ruolo,tra Meite e Tonali,deve mettere in campo per forza gente che non sta' in piedi o scarsa.


krunic a calcio puo' solo fare il palo della porta anche se sarebbe + utile come palo x i pomodori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Marzo 2021)

Mi auguro tanto che l'anno prossimo non sia più il nostro allenatore, anche in caso di secondo posto


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Marzo 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> krunic a calcio puo' solo fare il palo della porta anche se sarebbe + utile come palo x i pomodori



Purtroppo questo passa il convento e sempre purtroppo,questo passerà nonostante la Champions.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Marzo 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ha molti limiti,ma per un attimo mettiamoci nei suoi panni,in che condizioni sta' lavorando?Cioè questo deve scegliere tra Casti e Saele,tra Krunic fuori ruolo,tra Meite e Tonali,deve mettere in campo per forza gente che non sta' in piedi o scarsa.



Pero i suoi errori vanno oltre i uomini.
In squadra c'ha Kalulu. Lui invece continua a proporre Dalot (disastroso e decisvo contro il Napoli) che anche oggi ha fatto malissimo e rischiato un espulsione per perdita di tempo. Potrebbe provare di far crescere Hauge, ma invece prova di giocare con Diaz (trequartista) e Krunic (mediano) che in quel ruolo non hanno senso. Sono scelte molto strane.
Generalmente temporeggia troppo sui cambi.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

Stava togliendo Kessie poco prima che Diaz segnasse e Kessie lo ha fermato (Franck poi avrebbe fatto l'assist a Chalanoglu)
Prima volta che rimontiamo da inizio stagione.
E non è per niente merito suo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Marzo 2021)

Oggi bene nei cambi. Però una vittoria non basta, mi auguro un ciclo di vittorie dopo la sosta.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pero i suoi errori vanno oltre i uomini.
> In squadra c'ha Kalulu. Lui invece continua a proporre Dalot (disastroso e decisvo contro il Napoli) che anche oggi ha fatto malissimo e rischiato un espulsione per perdita di tempo. Potrebbe provare di far crescere Hauge, ma invece prova di giocare con Diaz (trequartista) e Krunic (mediano) che in quel ruolo non hanno senso. Sono scelte molto strane.
> Generalmente temporeggia troppo sui cambi.



Ma infatti l'ho specificato che ha dei limiti,sbaglia scelte facilissime che un bambino non sbaglierebbe e tu ne hai citate le principali.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stava togliendo Kessie poco prima che Diaz segnasse e Kessie lo ha fermato (Franck poi avrebbe fatto l'assist a Chalanoglu)
> Prima volta che rimontiamo da inizio stagione.
> E non è per niente merito suo.



Non è la prima volta, cosa dici.
Lazio, Parma, Verona


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Marzo 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è la prima volta, cosa dici.
> Lazio, Parma, Verona



Che rimontiamo e vinciamo è la prima volta.
Con la Lazio eravamo avanti 2-0 noi eh


----------



## JoKeR (21 Marzo 2021)

Sbaglia comunque tanto anche lui, a prescindere dall'assenza di materia prima.

Impensabile continuare con Dalot se hai Kalulu.
Le 14 partite da professionista di Kalulu sono meglio di quanto ha mostrato finora Dalot, è la pura verità.

E poi oggi poteva puntare su Hauge...

A prescindere dalla pochezza della rosa, specie a destra, sbaglia troppe facili letture, ma il nostro obiettivo rimane il quarto posto.


----------



## Victorss (21 Marzo 2021)

Avrà sbagliato formazione iniziale ma non è facile con tutti i mezzi acciaccati e infortunati che abbiamo capire chi poteva partire dall' inizio e garantire 60-70 minuti di buon livello atletico.
Stasera l ha vinta anche lui facendo i cambi giusti e invertendo chala con Diaz. 
Tutti bravi a fine partita a dire doveva fare così doveva fare cola. 
Bravo mister, un applauso.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Marzo 2021)

Recuperiamo qualcuno durante la sosta perchè si trova a gestire una situazione in attacco che è veramente difficile. Ci stiamo comunque tenendo a galla in qualche modo.


----------



## Goro (21 Marzo 2021)

Non si può andare avanti ogni anno con i suoi crolli, per il futuro


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2021)

per me la rosa non è cosi scarsa come si dice

era scarsa quella di Inzaghi..quella di Montella..di Mihalovic...non questa..non cosi tanto quanto meno

in compenso è scarso lui

prossima stagione allenatore nuove tranne nel caso di scudetto

altrimenti campionato e champions con pioli sarà un bagno di sangue...poi si spera che il covid finisca o comunque si attenui e magari riapriranno anche li stadi

non sfidiamo la sorte ancora con sto allenatore

ps: e comunque ancora è lunga anche per il quarto posto...manteniamo la calma e non lo dico per scaramanzia


----------



## __king george__ (21 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me la rosa non è cosi scarsa come si dice
> 
> era scarsa quella di Inzaghi..quella di Montella..di Mihalovic...non questa..non cosi tanto quanto meno
> 
> ...



anzi lancio pura una provocazione:

secondo me paradossalmente avrebbe quasi piu senso tenere pioli in caso di quinto posto che in caso di champions..se ci riflettete non è poi cosi folle come teoria


----------



## bmb (21 Marzo 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pero i suoi errori vanno oltre i uomini.
> In squadra c'ha Kalulu. Lui invece continua a proporre Dalot (disastroso e decisvo contro il Napoli) che anche oggi ha fatto malissimo e rischiato un espulsione per perdita di tempo. Potrebbe provare di far crescere Hauge, ma invece prova di giocare con Diaz (trequartista) e Krunic (mediano) che in quel ruolo non hanno senso. Sono scelte molto strane.
> Generalmente temporeggia troppo sui cambi.



Giustamente li vedete voi così fanno durante la settimana, mica Pioli.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Stava togliendo Kessie poco prima che Diaz segnasse e Kessie lo ha fermato (Franck poi avrebbe fatto l'assist a Chalanoglu)
> Prima volta che rimontiamo da inizio stagione.
> E non è per niente merito suo.



è il nostro malus al momento. Mi pare evidente. Ormai bisogna stringere i denti, compatti per l'obiettivo champions. Ma paolo deve assolutamente portare un allenatore di livello a milanello, basta medioman.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anzi lancio pura una provocazione:
> 
> secondo me paradossalmente avrebbe quasi piu senso tenere pioli in caso di quinto posto che in caso di champions..se ci riflettete non è poi cosi folle come teoria



sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## KakhaKaladze (22 Marzo 2021)

Mi dispiace, ma le critiche verso Pioli le trovo semplicemente assurde e in malafede e influenzate solamente dal suo curriculum. La sua colpa quale sarebbe di preciso? Di non essere mai sceso sotto i primi due posti fino ad ora? Di essere stato primo con una rosa del genere dove il trequartista fa il primo gol su azione alla 28esima giornata e dove gli esterni offensivi farebbero fatica a trovare posto in Serie B? Di aver vinto a Roma e Verona con 7 titolari fuori o di essere uscito con il Manchester per un rimpallo fortuito dopo aver giocato andata e ritorno senza attaccanti? 

Questa è una squadra che ha overperformato nel girone d'andata illudendo tutti quando la realtà è che siamo da 4/5 posto, abbiamo le riserve più scarse di Napoli, Juve, Inter e Atalanta, abbiamo la punta centrale che ha saltato metà campionato e quella di riserva che è un desaparecidos, abbiamo giocato per 3 mesi con tre centrocampisti contati di cui uno preso in prestito dal Torino che probabilmente andrà in B, le altre mettono giocatori come Politano, Muriel e Malinovskyi e noi abbiamo Castillejo che da giocatore offensivo ha fatto 7 gol in 3 anni, Diaz che alterna sprazzi di qualità a giocate inutili, Hauge che è arrivato a campionato iniziato e non si riposa da un anno e mezzo, Leao che è non è nemmeno da commentare.

A fine anno cacciamo Pioli anche in caso di Champions? Va bene (visto che per molti è lui uno dei problemi). Per prendere chi? Allegri non viene certo ad allenare questa gente, Spalletti per arrivare all'ultima giornata ed andare in Champions perché gli avversari sbagliano quattro gol sulla linea? De Zerbi e il suo gioco meraviglioso che a tanti piace, per poi dopo 10 giornate chiederne già la testa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è il nostro malus al momento. Mi pare evidente. Ormai bisogna stringere i denti, compatti per l'obiettivo champions. Ma paolo deve assolutamente portare un allenatore di livello a milanello, basta medioman.



ma su quali basi?
anche se arrivasse 5o sarebbe comunque una buona stagione per lui. poi che ci sia di meglio ok ma si parla di top. 5-10 personaggi che da noi attualmente non verrebbero neanche.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anzi lancio pura una provocazione:
> 
> secondo me paradossalmente avrebbe quasi piu senso tenere pioli in caso di quinto posto che in caso di champions..se ci riflettete non è poi cosi folle come teoria



perchè con sarri o chi per lui vai lontano in CL?
non credo.

pioli finchè c'è maldini non va via. almeno fino al 2022.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma su quali basi?
> anche se arrivasse 5o sarebbe comunque una buona stagione per lui. poi che ci sia di meglio ok ma si parla di top. 5-10 personaggi che da noi attualmente non verrebbero neanche.



La storia dell'allenatore top è un tormentone stagionale, che arriva verso Aprile insieme all'allergia al polline.

Vedremo cosa succederà ma non mi sembra che la conferma di Pioli sia nemmeno in discussione in società.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La storia dell'allenatore top è un tormentone stagionale, che arriva verso Aprile insieme all'allergia al polline.
> 
> Vedremo cosa succederà ma non mi sembra che la conferma di Pioli sia nemmeno in discussione in società.



con maldini, pioli ha il posto assicurato. indipendentemente dal fatto che sia giusto o meno ha già cannato giampi e non può cambiarne un altro in corsa. e poi sono legati a doppio filo dalla storia che erano praticamente fuori fino a risorgere insieme. non c'è niente che possa far pensare ad un cambio.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con maldini, pioli ha il posto assicurato. indipendentemente dal fatto che sia giusto o meno ha già cannato giampi e non può cambiarne un altro in corsa. e poi sono legati a doppio filo dalla storia che erano praticamente fuori fino a risorgere insieme. non c'è niente che possa far pensare ad un cambio.



Senza considerare che fino ad ora Pioli la riconferma se l'è guadagnata, e lo dice uno che questa estate lo avrebbe mandato via volentieri per un progetto piu strutturato e ambizioso.

Obiettivamente Pioli ha saputo dare un'identità di gioco chiarissima, senza dubbio la piu chiara e distintiva della Serie A in questo momento. Ha saputo gestire bene il gruppo, dando spazio a tutti, coinvolgendo titolari e riserve, vecchi e giovani. Ha saputo valorizzare tanti giocatori, alcuni dei quali con lui (non so se anche grazie a lui) sono adesso giocatori tra i piu ricercati d'Europa, come Kessie Theo Bennacer. Ha saputo meglio di chiunque altro gestire le tantissime assenze e rimanere a galla.

Infine obiettivamente ha lo stile Milan, dettaglio che va riconosciuto.

Non sono sicuro che ora come ora sia cosi semplice trovarne uno migliore, senza naturalmente cadere nei soliti tormentoni dell'allenatore Top come Klopp e compagnia. Diciamo tra gli allenatori normali, alla Spalletti per intenderci, non è detto che si migliori, anzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *La storia dell'allenatore top è un tormentone stagionale, che arriva verso Aprile insieme all'allergia al polline.
> *
> Vedremo cosa succederà ma non mi sembra che la conferma di Pioli sia nemmeno in discussione in società.



Forse perché sono quasi 10 anni che sulla panchina abbiamo allenatori da provincia?


----------



## KakhaKaladze (22 Marzo 2021)

Sono quasi 10 anni che abbiamo una squadra da provincia, è quello il problema principale.

Ma poi l'allenatore top è una conseguenza della rosa allestita, perché di certo un Allegri o un Klopp ti ridono in faccia se li chiami per allenare certi giocatori.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Marzo 2021)

Il mister sta facendo un gran lavoro, poche storie. Abbiamo pis*iato in testa allo UTD per 180 minuti senza attaccanti e senza il nostro regista titolare. Siamo la squadra più tenace del campionato, qualora confermasse il secondo posto nonostante tutte le problematiche affrontate quest'anno si guadagnerebbe la conferma senza se e senza ma.

Poi si sa...ogni allenatore ha i suoi feticci, abbiamo capito che Pioli ha una buona considerazione di Dalot e Krunic ma questi a differenza di Romagnoli non sono Raiola's e soprattutto non hanno la fascia per cui stanno in panchina con serenità.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse perché sono quasi 10 anni che sulla panchina abbiamo allenatori da provincia?



Avevamo un certo Allegri, cacciato a pedate, insultato da tutti i tifosi, odiatissimo e disprezzato.

Adesso leggo che viene acclamato come il Messia. Il calcio e il tifo sono cosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Senza considerare che fino ad ora Pioli la riconferma se l'è guadagnata, e lo dice uno che questa estate lo avrebbe mandato via volentieri per un progetto piu strutturato e ambizioso.
> 
> Obiettivamente Pioli ha saputo dare un'identità di gioco chiarissima, senza dubbio la piu chiara e distintiva della Serie A in questo momento. Ha saputo gestire bene il gruppo, dando spazio a tutti, coinvolgendo titolari e riserve, vecchi e giovani. Ha saputo valorizzare tanti giocatori, alcuni dei quali con lui (non so se anche grazie a lui) sono adesso giocatori tra i piu ricercati d'Europa, come Kessie Theo Bennacer. Ha saputo meglio di chiunque altro gestire le tantissime assenze e rimanere a galla.
> 
> ...



senza ombra di dubbio. ero disperato quando l'hanno annunciato ed ad agosto avrei preferito l'altro progetto (e forse lo preferisco ancora, se è vero ciò che si dice sui rinnovi), ma pioli ha fatto bene ed è giusto ricredersi e dargli i meriti che ha.
sono d'accordo in tutto quel che hai scritto, valorizzazione dei giocatori, tranquillità del gruppo, *appartenenza *(che mica è poco, non farà mai come conte per dire)... sa che è la sua occasione, da tutto, purtroppo qualche cappella la fa come tutti, ma poche rispetto alle cose buone.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Forse perché sono quasi 10 anni che sulla panchina abbiamo allenatori da provincia?



Perché noi naturalmente nella nostra storia abbiamo sempre preso i nostri allenatori pagandoli 10 milioni a stagione. Buono a sapersi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Avevamo un certo Allegri, cacciato a pedate, insultato da tutti i tifosi, odiatissimo e disprezzato.
> 
> Adesso leggo che viene acclamato come il Messia. Il calcio e il tifo sono cosi.



quella ****.accia che arrivava da dove? cagliari? e che c'azzeccava con il milan?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Perché noi naturalmente nella nostra storia abbiamo sempre preso i nostri allenatori pagandoli 10 milioni a stagione. Buono a sapersi.



Il fatto che ci sia andata bene alcune volte di trovare il Sacchi o il Capello di turno non significa nulla..oggi gli allenatori top non li trovi nei discount..oppure vivi inseguendo il Guardiola di turno..

Tutti scemi sono i top team che pagano i migliori..i furbi siamo solo noi che tra Seedorf, inzaghi, sinisa, brocchi, montella, gattuso GP e Pinoli abbiamo cambiato più allenatori che calzini nelle ultime stagioni..

E per inciso, Ancelotti lo abbiamo preso appena in tempo, ed era un signor allenatore con a curriculum già 3-4 stagioni in cui si era giocato dei titoli..non l'abbiamo preso nel '96 dalla Reggiana..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Avevamo un certo Allegri, cacciato a pedate, insultato da tutti i tifosi, odiatissimo e disprezzato.
> 
> Adesso leggo che viene acclamato come il Messia. Il calcio e il tifo sono cosi.



Io ho sempre difeso Allegri, mai insultato..e lo firmerei domani perché lui si che è un top..
Poi ovvio in due anni gli hanno devastato la rosa che doveva fare?..ha mollato..a quel punto giusto anche cambiare perché stavamo sbracando di brutto..ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per 5 minuti che sostituendo lui con Seedorf avremmo svoltato..infatti da lì è partito l'oblio..


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci sia andata bene alcune volte di trovare il Sacchi o il Capello di turno non significa nulla..oggi gli allenatori top non li trovi nei discount..oppure vivi inseguendo il Guardiola di turno..
> 
> Tutti scemi sono i top team che pagano i migliori..i furbi siamo solo noi che tra Seedorf, inzaghi, sinisa, brocchi, montella, gattuso GP e Pinoli abbiamo cambiato più allenatori che calzini nelle ultime stagioni..
> 
> E per inciso, Ancelotti lo abbiamo preso appena in tempo, ed era un signor allenatore con a curriculum già 3-4 stagioni in cui si era giocato dei titoli..non l'abbiamo preso nel '96 dalla Reggiana..



E con Allegri che allenava una squadretta come il Cagliari come ci è andata? E con Zaccheroni? La verità è che dietro a tutti i nostri successi non ci sono allenatori iper mega pompati come Mourinho o Conte ma gente che non era nessuno o quasi ed hanno vinto. Sai perché? Perché avevamo una società che li metteva nelle condizioni migliori per vincere. I santoni stra pagati tradizionalmente li lasciamo a quei fessi degli interisti.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre difeso Allegri, mai insultato..e lo firmerei domani perché lui si che è un top..
> Poi ovvio in due anni gli hanno devastato la rosa che doveva fare?..ha mollato..a quel punto giusto anche cambiare perché stavamo sbracando di brutto..ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per 5 minuti che sostituendo lui con Seedorf avremmo svoltato..infatti da lì è partito l'oblio..



Tu no, ma basta che vai indietro a vedere i commenti dell'epoca e vedrai in quale clima abbia lasciato il Milan.
E come sia stato accolto Seedorf poi, rimpianto per anni e anni da larga parte del tifo come un grande allenatore incompreso.

Non bastasse, guarda anche come fu accolto Allegri alla Juve...

Questo per dire che è sempre il solito tormentone.

Sul fatto che un allenatore top farebbe bene al Milan, la risposta è sempre la stessa ogni anno. 

Il rischio di prenderne uno "presunto" che poi fa un buco nell'acqua, dunque molto peggio di Pioli, c'è eccome. Per me l'allenatore e basta non cambia niente, bisogna vedere come si muove la costruzione della squadra di conseguenza. Se il gruppo di giocatori è questo e la politica trasferimenti rimane questa, è molto molto difficile trovare un allenatore che faccia meglio di quanto ha fatto Pioli finora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E con Allegri che allenava una squadretta come il Cagliari come ci è andata? E con Zaccheroni? La verità è che dietro a tutti i nostri successi non ci sono allenatori iper mega pompati come Mourinho o Conte ma gente che non era nessuno o quasi ed hanno vinto. Sai perché? Perché avevamo una società che li metteva nelle condizioni migliori per vincere. I santoni stra pagati tradizionalmente li lasciamo a quei fessi degli interisti.



I santoni strapagati però all'Inda hanno portato gli ultimi scudetti, hanno portato il triplete e hanno portato lo scudetto quest'anno...inoltre con i vari Mancini e spalletti in CL ci sono tornati..noi è 8 anni che la guardiamo dal divano..

Su Allegri e Zaccheroni ce ne sarebbe da dire, Zaccheroni veniva dai capolavori di Udine e si portò dietro Bierhoff..e lo scudetto lo vinsero i senatori quando decisero di ignorarlo..
Allegri arrivava dal cagliari, ma appena premiato come panchina d'oro del campionato..che fosse uno tosto si vedeva..

Io non chiedo santoni alla Terim..io chiedo un allenatore degno del Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tu no, ma basta che vai indietro a vedere i commenti dell'epoca e vedrai in quale clima abbia lasciato il Milan.
> E come sia stato accolto Seedorf poi, rimpianto per anni e anni da larga parte del tifo come un grande allenatore incompreso.
> 
> Non bastasse, guarda anche come fu accolto Allegri alla Juve...
> ...



A me sta bene ma allora poi non chiediamo la qualificazione alla CL come obbligo perché se vuoi quella allora devi prendere uno che 9 volte su 10 la centra non quello che ce la fa 1 volta su 10


----------



## Manue (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tu no, ma basta che vai indietro a vedere i commenti dell'epoca e vedrai in quale clima abbia lasciato il Milan.
> E come sia stato accolto Seedorf poi, rimpianto per anni e anni da larga parte del tifo come un grande allenatore incompreso.
> 
> Non bastasse, guarda anche come fu accolto Allegri alla Juve...
> ...



Ieri Allegri dichiarava a Sky: "sono i giocatori che fanno grande l'allenatore..."


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me sta bene ma allora poi non chiediamo la qualificazione alla CL come obbligo perché se vuoi quella allora devi prendere uno che 9 volte su 10 la centra non quello che ce la fa 1 volta su 10



Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia chiesto la qualificazione alla CL come OBBLIGO. Pure Maldini ci tiene a precisarlo ogni volta...

Comunque gli allenatori che la centrano 9 volte su 10 chi sarebbero? Intendo allenatori che lo fanno con un gruppo di giocatori giovane e ad oggi il quinto monte ingaggi della Serie A, ovviamente. Vedrai che non sono grandi nomi. Uno è Gasperini, per esempio. Un altro Simone Inzaghi forse. Non certo Conte che se ne va dalla Juve perchè secondo lui Morata in prestito era come mangiare al ristorante da 10 euro.

Poi il tuo ragionamento lo capisco, eppure mi pare evidente che Pioli abbia fatto un ottimo lavoro e ci sia un rischio enorme di peggiorare invece di migliorare, col livello della nostra squadra attuale intendo.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ieri Allegri dichiarava a Sky: "sono i giocatori che fanno grande l'allenatore..."



Lo sostengo da sempre, a proposito di tormentoni. Per me l'allenatore pesa il 5% sui successi, 25% i giocatori e 50% la società.

Come preciso ogni volta, 5% non è poco considerando che è una persona sola, ma incide infinitamente meno rispetto a giocatori e società.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I santoni strapagati però all'Inda hanno portato gli ultimi scudetti, hanno portato il triplete e hanno portato lo scudetto quest'anno...inoltre con i vari Mancini e spalletti in CL ci sono tornati..noi è 8 anni che la guardiamo dal divano..
> 
> Su Allegri e Zaccheroni ce ne sarebbe da dire, Zaccheroni veniva dai capolavori di Udine e si portò dietro Bierhoff..e lo scudetto lo vinsero i senatori quando decisero di ignorarlo..
> Allegri arrivava dal cagliari, ma appena premiato come panchina d'oro del campionato..che fosse uno tosto si vedeva..
> ...



Vabbe' ma stiamo parlando di come l' Inter ha realizzato il suo grande "triplete"? Più che Mourinho dovrebbero ringraziare Guido Rossi altrimenti stavano ancora a lottare per il terzo, quarto posto. E Conte? Ah già il guru pagato 12 milioni,che non riesce in due anni a superare i gironi di Champions e che forse quest' anno vincerà lo scudo. Wow i fessi hanno investito centinaia di milioni di euro per fare catenaccio e contropiede per vincere un campionato in cui la loro più credibile avversaria ha avuto in media in ogni partita 4 , 5 titolari fuori di media. GRANDI!!!Ci sarebbe da chiedersi da dove viene la convinzione che un allenatore top sia garanzia di vittorie ma siamo in Italia e qui si sa che il culto per l' uomo della provvidenza sia un luogo comune duro a morire..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Vabbe' ma stiamo parlando di come l' Inter ha realizzato il suo grande "triplete"? Più che Mourinho dovrebbero ringraziare Guido Rossi altrimenti stavano ancora a lottare per il terzo, quarto posto. E Conte? Ah già il guru pagato 12 milioni,che non riesce in due anni a superare i gironi di Champions e che forse quest' anno vincerà lo scudo. Wow i fessi hanno investito centinaia di milioni di euro per fare catenaccio e contropiede per vincere un campionato in cui la loro più credibile avversaria ha avuto in media in ogni partita 4 , 5 titolari fuori di media. GRANDI!!!Ci sarebbe da chiedersi da dove viene la convinzione che un allenatore top sia garanzia di vittorie ma siamo in Italia e qui si sa che il culto per l' uomo della provvidenza sia un luogo comune duro a morire..



Non è culto..i conti sono chiari..ultimo anno che siamo arrivati davanti all'inter? 2017..loro in panchina avevano Pioli e noi sinisa e noi abbiamo chiuso 6° e loro 7°
Poi loro prendono Spalletti e noi andiamo avanti coi nostri medioman..
2017-18 loro 4° noi 6°
2018-19 loro 4° di nuovo e noi 5°

insomma tornano in CL ma non gli basta quindi via Spalletti e dentro Conte mentre noi andiamo su GP..

2019-20 loro 2° noi 6°
2020-21 loro probabile scudetto

Eh ma l'allenatore non conta..

Prendiamo i gobbi..9 scudetti di fila con Conte (3) Allegri (5) Sarri (1)..guarda caso arriva Pirlo e puff....niente scudetto..eh ma tanto il manico mica conta..


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che qualcuno abbia chiesto la qualificazione alla CL come OBBLIGO. Pure Maldini ci tiene a precisarlo ogni volta...
> 
> Comunque gli allenatori che la centrano 9 volte su 10 chi sarebbero? Intendo allenatori che lo fanno con un gruppo di giocatori giovane e ad oggi il quinto monte ingaggi della Serie A, ovviamente. Vedrai che non sono grandi nomi. Uno è Gasperini, per esempio. Un altro Simone Inzaghi forse. Non certo Conte che se ne va dalla Juve perchè secondo lui Morata in prestito era come mangiare al ristorante da 10 euro.
> 
> Poi il tuo ragionamento lo capisco, eppure mi pare evidente che Pioli abbia fatto un ottimo lavoro e ci sia un rischio enorme di peggiorare invece di migliorare, col livello della nostra squadra attuale intendo.



Spalletti e Allegri al CL la centrano sempre dai..Spalletti è dal 2005 che praticamente non chiude un campionato fuori dalle prime 4..Sarri idem secondo me..

Io dico solo attenzione..confermare Pioli è un rischio perché l'anno prossimo servirà di più e io non so se lui ne ha


----------



## KakhaKaladze (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spalletti e Allegri al CL la centrano sempre dai..Spalletti è dal 2005 che praticamente non chiude un campionato fuori dalle prime 4..Sarri idem secondo me..
> 
> Io dico solo attenzione..confermare Pioli è un rischio perché l'anno prossimo servirà di più e io non so se lui ne ha



Ma è anche lo stesso Spalletti che con la Roma si è fatto umiliare dal Porto ai preliminari, che ha raggiunto due volte il quarto posto con l'Inter negli ultimi minuti dell'ultima giornata grazie a episodi fortuiti e al suicidio degli avversari, che è stato preso a calci in faccia prima in Champions e poi in Europa League dal formidabile Francoforte. 

Se proprio si vuole sostituire Pioli con un allenatore ritenuto vincente, visto che sembra la panacea di tutti mali, almeno evitiamo di mettere nella lista un allenatore che gode di un credito inspiegabile da parte della stampa, visto che nella sua bacheca ha solamente due coppette Italia e il formidabile campionato russo vinto con lo Zenit contro le corazzate sovietiche che pullulano in quel campionato.

Ripeto che per me questa rosa è troppo sopravvalutata, se si pensa di cambiare allenatore e confermare certi giocatori allora poi non lamentiamoci quando saremo a dimenarci al quinto posto cercando di entrare nelle prime quattro, perché il valore attuale di questa squadra è quello.


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è culto..i conti sono chiari..ultimo anno che siamo arrivati davanti all'inter? 2017..loro in panchina avevano Pioli e noi sinisa e noi abbiamo chiuso 6° e loro 7°
> Poi loro prendono Spalletti e noi andiamo avanti coi nostri medioman..
> 2017-18 loro 4° noi 6°
> 2018-19 loro 4° di nuovo e noi 5°
> ...



Ma tu con la squadra degli anni scorsi pensavi davvero di andare in Champions? Con gente come Montolivo & co ? E Spalletti ( che per me è un buon allenatore) è andato in Champions per le grandi prestazioni della sua squadra o perché De Vrij, che tutto il mondo sapeva già nerazzurro, ha letteralmente regalato la qualificazione all' Inter?
Quanto alla Juve vorrei vederla quest' anno con un altro guru sulla panchina da 10 milioni e tirare giù i santi perché Bentancur, Rabiot e Ramsey non ne fanno uno buono in 3. Certamente vincerebbe lo scudo in carrozza, eh sì... I gobbi si sono suicidati con campagne acquisti folli costruendo una squadra senza logica e concentrando una parte non indifferente delle risorse economiche su un giocatore di 36 anni che si è fatto bucare in una barriera come neanche ai campionati parrocchiali succede. Eh sì, richiamiamo Michels e Guttman ad allenare il Benevento e vediamo se vincono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre difeso Allegri, mai insultato..e lo firmerei domani perché lui si che è un top..
> Poi ovvio in due anni gli hanno devastato la rosa che doveva fare?..ha mollato..a quel punto giusto anche cambiare perché stavamo sbracando di brutto..ma non ho mai pensato nemmeno per 5 minuti che sostituendo lui con Seedorf avremmo svoltato..infatti da lì è partito l'oblio..



io allegri l'ho insultato e parecchio, l'anno che non abbiamo vinto.
l'anno prima ha fatto molto bene panchinando la cariatide pirlo invece.

quel che volevo dire è che l'allegri che andò via dal milan è cresciuto poi molto per fare quel che ha fatto dai ladri, per me. ed ora sicuramente ritornerebbe migliore che nel 2012. anzi forse già in parabola discendente.

sono pienamente d'accordo con te sul fatto che un allenatore top sia molto importante, ma naturalmente non ha la bacchetta magica e pioli non è nemmeno parente con gattuso brocchi giampi ecc.. pioli non è male. non vincerai mai la coppa con pioli di certo, ma adesso a noi va benissimo pioli secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo sostengo da sempre, a proposito di tormentoni. Per me l'allenatore pesa il 5% sui successi, 25% i giocatori e 50% la società.
> 
> Come preciso ogni volta, 5% non è poco considerando che è una persona sola, ma incide infinitamente meno rispetto a giocatori e società.



però hai appena finito di dire che con pioli sono migliorati parecchi singoli (io direi praticamente tutti).

questo significa che anche gli allenatori fanno grandi i giocatori. è una sinergia.

l'allenatore è importante perchè apputo unico. se è asino manca un tassello. se hai un centrocampista brocco ce ne sono altri 10 e forse puoi pezzare.

son sicuro però che adesso migliorare pioli con questo gruppo non sia semplice.
anche a me fa girare le palle se mette dalot e non kalulu ma ci vuole una visione d'insieme.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spalletti e Allegri al CL la centrano sempre dai..Spalletti è dal 2005 che praticamente non chiude un campionato fuori dalle prime 4..Sarri idem secondo me..
> 
> Io dico solo attenzione..confermare Pioli è un rischio perché l'anno prossimo servirà di più e io non so se lui ne ha



il prossimo anno non serve di più dall'allenatore, ma da alcuni ruoli in campo. finiamo sta stagione ma il prossimo abbiamo l'obiettivo unico di confermare la CL e fare una figura discreta in coppa. pioli va benissimo per questa mission.


----------



## Francy (22 Marzo 2021)

Io ero uno di quelli che preferiva l'altro progetto, mea culpa. Dobbiamo ancora qualificarci, ma in caso di quarto posto la conferma di Pioli è meritata secondo me.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ieri Allegri dichiarava a Sky: "sono i giocatori che fanno grande l'allenatore..."



Tento di spiegarlo invano da anni in questi lidi.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però hai appena finito di dire che con pioli sono migliorati parecchi singoli (io direi praticamente tutti).
> 
> questo significa che anche gli allenatori fanno grandi i giocatori. è una sinergia.
> 
> ...



Esatto, è codesto il punto.

L'allenatore per me ha un'incidenza marginale rispetto ad altri aspetti che se non ci sono non c'è allenatore al mondo che possa compensare. Pero certo che incide.

Pioli sta facendo bene e meritando per tutti i motivi detti prima. Poi certo pure lui sbaglia, chiaro.

Noi siamo ancora in convalescenza, sbaglia chi si monta la testa. Non siamo più moribondi ma nemmeno guariti.

Per me sono state impostate bene tante cose, ma il lavoro deve essere ancora finito prima forse di chiedere un salto di qualità. E per me questo lavoro è logico lo debba fare Pioli.

Poi quando questo gruppo sarà stabile, la squadra completa, con l'esperienza speriamo di due campionati di vertice e una CL alle spalle (speriamo speriamo) allora dire che ci serva un allenatore con esperienza di livello superiore ci sta. Prima no, si rischia il solito buco nell'acqua.


----------



## numero 3 (22 Marzo 2021)

A me Pioli non dispiace mi sembra un bravo allenatore e una brava persona....MA reggerà la prossima stagione se ( come spero) saremo in Champions? , Dovremo riconfermarci in campionato e gestire un gruppo che a differenza di quest'anno avrà l'asticella più alta.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il prossimo anno non serve di più dall'allenatore, ma da alcuni ruoli in campo. finiamo sta stagione ma il prossimo abbiamo l'obiettivo unico di confermare la CL e fare una figura discreta in coppa. pioli va benissimo per questa mission.



Concordo, arrivassimo in champions avrebbe poco senso ribaltare di nuovo tutto , vanno fatti altri upgrade in campo e ce ne sono diversi. Poi non abbiamo sfigurato in Europa (ricordiamo che molte le abbiamo giocate in emergenza)


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo sostengo da sempre, a proposito di tormentoni. Per me l'allenatore pesa il 5% sui successi, 25% i giocatori e 50% la società.
> 
> Come preciso ogni volta, 5% non è poco considerando che è una persona sola, ma incide infinitamente meno rispetto a giocatori e società.



Questi ragionamenti andavano bene nel 2000 e nemmeno, ma nel calcio di oggi no. Troppo facile smentirti. 
Andiamo a chiedere ai tifosi del Chelsea se l'allenatore non conta nulla, vedi il Chelsea con lampard e il Chelsea adesso con tuchel. Oppure chiediamo ai gobbi, se forse adesso sono ancora convinti che pirlo vale un sarri o allegri perché tanto non conta nulla l'allenatore. Ma possiamo pure guardare il Torino, con Giampaolo e ora con Nicola. Vogliamo parlare del Manchester city? Di come guardiola ha letteralmente rivoluzionato il calcio dei citizens? Chi mastica calcio sa quanto è importante invece un allenatore, fondamentale per la crescita del collettivo e del singolo giocatore. Però capisco che molti guardano solo i risultati delle partite e non tutto il resto


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questi ragionamenti andavano bene nel 2000 e nemmeno, ma nel calcio di oggi no. Troppo facile smentirti.
> Andiamo a chiedere ai tifosi del Chelsea se l'allenatore non conta nulla, vedi il Chelsea con lampard e il Chelsea adesso con tuchel. Oppure chiediamo ai gobbi, se forse adesso sono ancora convinti che pirlo vale un sarri o allegri perché tanto non conta nulla l'allenatore. Ma possiamo pure guardare il Torino, con Giampaolo e ora con Nicola. Vogliamo parlare del Manchester city? Di come guardiola ha letteralmente rivoluzionato il calcio dei citizens? Chi mastica calcio sa quanto è importante invece un allenatore, fondamentale per la crescita del collettivo e del singolo giocatore. Però capisco che molti guardano solo i risultati delle partite e non tutto il resto



Invece proprio codesti esempi sono calzanti, al contrario. 
Tutte squadre senza un'idea chiara e un progetto a lungo termine ben definito. 
In tutti i casi che hai citato, all'allenatore viene chiesto di compensare errori fatti da altri. Ovvero dalla società. 

Se segui il calcio non solo in base ai risultati, come hai scritto, andando a fondo a guardare codeste squadre lo vedrai benissimo allora.

Escluso Pep, che non a caso è al City da anni e viene assecondato in tutte le sue scelte e decisioni.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Marzo 2021)

io credo che se manteniamo questa rosa (parlo come livello qualitativo complessivo..come fossero statistiche di un videogioco ) facendo un mercato in base alle sue richieste/esigenze (ovviamente in base alle disponibilità attuali) nel giro di 3 anni con Sarri vinciamo lo scudetto

sarei pronto a scommetterci

voi direte e con Pioli? per me no..è un allenatore inferiore e porterà risultati inferiori

ho parlato di scudetto proprio per far capire che prescinde dal discorso della bravura in europa (dove comunque Sarri ha vinto mentre Pioli mi fa parecchia paura)

ma tanto da questo orecchio Paolo non ci sente lo so già...e dico lui perchè a Elliot di avere PInco o Pallo in panchina non cambia nulla..manco sa che esistono


----------



## Milanoide (23 Marzo 2021)

Inferiore in cosa??


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2021)

Il lavoro di Pioli è stato clamoroso, da gennaio 2020 in poi il gruppo è cresciuto sotto tutti i punti di vista.
La conferma se la sta meritando sul campo e dovrà essere sancita in caso di qualificazione in champions.
Ora ovviamente gli si chiederà una crescita ulteriore e starà a lui dimostrare di saper guidare questo nuovo corso.


A fine anno però Maldini, staff tecnico e dirigenza dovranno mettersi seduti a un tavolo e affrontare il tema infortuni.
Prima di parlare di tutto il resto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il prossimo anno non serve di più dall'allenatore, ma da alcuni ruoli in campo. finiamo sta stagione ma il prossimo abbiamo l'obiettivo unico di confermare la CL e fare una figura discreta in coppa. pioli va benissimo per questa mission.



Va benissimo, ma se Pioli fa il solito patatrac del secondo anno poi non mettiamoci a piangere quando a Novembre saremo già fuori da tutto..perché con la media punti del 2021 non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va benissimo, ma se Pioli fa il solito patatrac del secondo anno poi non mettiamoci a piangere quando a Novembre saremo già fuori da tutto..perché con la media punti del 2021 non si va da nessuna parte



Il campionato non è finito.
Vediamo cosa ci riserva la primavera.
In fin dei conti abbiamo perso 5 gare ma ne abbiamo vinte 18, meglio di noi solo l'inter.
Sono numeri clamorosamente positivi.
Naturalmente ora abbiamo tutti negli occhi il rendimento da gennaio in poi ma le valutazioni vanno fatte nel complesso.

Il milan è secondo dopo anni ottavi, settimi ,sesti, quinti posti.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va benissimo, ma se Pioli fa il solito patatrac del secondo anno poi non mettiamoci a piangere quando a Novembre saremo già fuori da tutto..perché con la media punti del 2021 non si va da nessuna parte



L’anno prossimo è il terzo.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il lavoro di Pioli è stato clamoroso, da gennaio 2020 in poi il gruppo è cresciuto sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> La conferma se la sta meritando sul campo e dovrà essere sancita in caso di qualificazione in champions.
> *Ora ovviamente gli si chiederà una crescita ulteriore e starà a lui dimostrare di saper guidare questo nuovo corso.
> *
> ...



Non sarà banale. Ma cio dipende in misura del tutto marginale da Pioli stesso, dipende molto molto di piu dalle decisioni della società in estate.

Se ci ripresentiamo con Saele e Romagnoli titolari, Meite e Krunic in panchina, puntando sui goal di Marione, illudersi di poter competere per vincere lo scudetto e poi addirittura andare avanti in CL è ancora una volta da babbei.

Se ci ripresentiamo col medesimo gruppo di giocatori, la sfida sarà riconfermare una stagione come questa, chiedere un altro salto di qualità in base a cosa?

Ma sono sicuro, posso metterci le mani sul fuoco, che Pioli si beccherà tutte le colpe se avremo difficoltà, come sta già succedendo adesso. E se dovessimo riconfermare una stagione come questa, la maggioranza la riterrà un fallimento, perchè il tifoso del Milan è presuntuoso di natura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma tu con la squadra degli anni scorsi pensavi davvero di andare in Champions? Con gente come Montolivo & co ? E Spalletti ( che per me è un buon allenatore) è andato in Champions per le grandi prestazioni della sua squadra o perché De Vrij, che tutto il mondo sapeva già nerazzurro, ha letteralmente regalato la qualificazione all' Inter?
> Quanto alla Juve vorrei vederla quest' anno con un altro guru sulla panchina da 10 milioni e tirare giù i santi perché Bentancur, Rabiot e Ramsey non ne fanno uno buono in 3. Certamente vincerebbe lo scudo in carrozza, eh sì... I gobbi si sono suicidati con campagne acquisti folli costruendo una squadra senza logica e concentrando una parte non indifferente delle risorse economiche su un giocatore di 36 anni che si è fatto bucare in una barriera come neanche ai campionati parrocchiali succede. Eh sì, richiamiamo Michels e Guttman ad allenare il Benevento e vediamo se vincono.



è inutile che fai esempi estremi..nessuno vince senza i giocatori ma i grandi allenatori sono anche sinonimo che si vuole puntare a qualcosa, ed anche loro hanno il peso per esigere alcune scelte, vedi conte con Lukaku per esempi..
A me viene da ridere quando penso al Milan che pensa al modello Leicester, ovvero vincere per caso..per vincere serve una pianificazione che non può prescindere dall'uomo che siede in panchina..per me Pioli è un discreto allenatore come ce ne sono decine..ma il Milan se vuole vincere deve reggere le pressioni in certe fasi della stagione e lì il tecnico emerge..

Sulla Juve, non mi pare la rosa sia tanto più debole dell'anno scorso, anzi..e CR7 sarà pure invecchiato ma è lì a comandare la classifica marcatori ciò nonostante pirlo ha oltre 10 punti in meno di Sarri un anno fa..non parliamo nemmeno del confronto con Allegri o Conte (ricordiamola la prima Juve di Conte...Matri, Vucinic..)..

Un tecnico non vince nulla da solo, ma fa la sua parte..noi è un decennio che non abbiamo grandi tecnici, ok tutto ma quando pensiamo di rimettere uno come si deve in panchina?

Pioli se arriva 4° per me ha fatto il minimo sidnacale..dopo il girone d'andata super chiudere 4° significa che la squadra è crollata..anche gli infortuni, scusa eh, ma lo staff tecnico se lo sceglie il mister..noi abbiamo una rosa giovanissima, e siamo stati devastati dagli infortuni, molti di natura muscolare...due domande dovremmo farcele credo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’anno prossimo è il terzo.



Non proprio dai..l'anomalia del 2020 è palese..praticamente non si è giocato 3 mesi e poi in due mesi si è giocato un minitorneo nuovo.., di fatto è stato un continuo la fine del 2020 e il 2021..è come un'unica grande stagione..tra l'altro è arrivato in corsa l'anno passato..

Alla fine quest'anno le attese erano basse, siamo onesti..

La riconferma vera sarà la stagione 2021-22: perché se quest'anno chiudiamo 2° (come tutti speriamo, o magari di più..ma comunque nelle prime 4) poi l'anno prossimo non si può tornare indietro


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il campionato non è finito.
> Vediamo cosa ci riserva la primavera.
> In fin dei conti abbiamo perso 5 gare ma ne abbiamo vinte 18, meglio di noi solo l'inter.
> Sono numeri clamorosamente positivi.
> ...



Ma io sono stra soddisfatto dell'annata..mi spiace solo quelle sciagurate sconfitte con lo spezia e Udinese..bastavano 4 punti lì e saremmo ancora stra in corsa per lo scudetto..

Il mio problema è uno: sapremo riconfermarci l'anno prossimo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va benissimo, ma se Pioli fa il solito patatrac del secondo anno poi non mettiamoci a piangere quando a Novembre saremo già fuori da tutto..perché con la media punti del 2021 non si va da nessuna parte



intanto sarebbe il 3o. ma a parte quello dai queste sono statistiche assurde...praticamente tutti gli allenatori hanno una parabola e non durano più di 2-3 anni non solo pioli.

va migliorata la rosa in 2-3 settori ben precisi e le cose da fare sono chiare e semplici per me. cambiare anche l'allenatore sarebbe dannoso ad oggi. comunque mancano 10 partite vediamo... magari le perdono tutte e allora si c'è da cambiare.......


----------



## Manue (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è inutile che fai esempi estremi..nessuno vince senza i giocatori ma i grandi allenatori sono anche sinonimo che si vuole puntare a qualcosa, ed anche loro hanno il peso per esigere alcune scelte, vedi conte con Lukaku per esempi..
> A me viene da ridere quando penso al Milan che pensa al modello Leicester, ovvero vincere per caso..per vincere serve una pianificazione che non può prescindere dall'uomo che siede in panchina..per me Pioli è un discreto allenatore come ce ne sono decine..ma il Milan se vuole vincere deve reggere le pressioni in certe fasi della stagione e lì il tecnico emerge..
> 
> Sulla Juve, non mi pare la rosa sia tanto più debole dell'anno scorso, anzi..e CR7 sarà pure invecchiato ma è lì a comandare la classifica marcatori ciò nonostante pirlo ha oltre 10 punti in meno di Sarri un anno fa..non parliamo nemmeno del confronto con Allegri o Conte (ricordiamola la prima Juve di Conte...Matri, Vucinic..)..
> ...



Per quanto riguarda gli infortuni però devi guardare l'intera carriera, 
intendo, se ovunque è andato il suo staff ha fatto bene, è veramente anomalo che a milanello si siano rotti cosi tanti...

non si valuta uno staff atletico per 1 anno solamente.

Per quanto riguarda il mister, 
c'è un'alchimia in questo momento tra mister e squadra e lo noti benissimo soprattutto in quest'ultimo periodo, 
nelle partite dove si chiede alla squadra una reazione: Verona, Roma, Firenze... cito solo le ultime.

Sappiamo tutti che ci sono allenatori migliori di Pioli, 
ma se li facciamo sedere in questo momento, farebbero meglio di lui?

Se centra l'obiettivo aziendale, è normale che verrà riconfermato, 
ma anche perchè ti chiedo, metti che lo sostituiscono per un Sarri, uno Spalletti, 
e a novembre sono fuori da tutto, 
come si fa a non dare la causa dal cambio di guida tecnica in un gruppo che veramente apprezza il proprio mister ?

Un rischio che nessuno correrebbe.

per un mister top sulla nostra panchina, è ancora troppo presto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono stra soddisfatto dell'annata..mi spiace solo quelle sciagurate sconfitte con lo spezia e Udinese..bastavano 4 punti lì e saremmo ancora stra in corsa per lo scudetto..
> 
> Il mio problema è uno: sapremo riconfermarci l'anno prossimo?



Purtroppo quelle sconfitte fanno media e danno forse una giusta dimensione al nostro milan e in un percorso di crescita ci può anche stare.
Senza alcuni stop forse avremmo ucciso davvero il campionato.
Francamente sarebbe stato qualcosa di epico.

Non possiamo essere quelli che le hanno vinte tutte e non siamo nemmeno quelli da gennaio in poi, la verità sta nel mezzo.


Senza impegni di coppa e/o senza infortuni forse davvero avremmo fatto qualcosa di straordinario e leggendario ma coi se e coi ma si va da nessuna parte.
Io ho una mia piccola certezza : col miglior 11 in italia ce la giochiamo con tutti e possiamo battere tutti.
Non è tanto ma nemmeno poco.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Marzo 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> A me Pioli non dispiace mi sembra un bravo allenatore e una brava persona....MA reggerà la prossima stagione se ( come spero) saremo in Champions? , Dovremo riconfermarci in campionato e gestire un gruppo che a differenza di quest'anno avrà l'asticella più alta.



Però calma non è scritto da nessuna parte che se andiamo in Champions allora l'anno prossimo l'asticella sarà più alta. 
Il Milan deve conquistarsi la Champions per tre o quattro anni di fila minimo prima di alzare di nuovo l'asticella. 
L'anno prossimo è facile che della Champions (se ci qualifichiamo) giocheremo solo la fase a gironi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sarà banale. Ma cio dipende in misura del tutto marginale da Pioli stesso, dipende molto molto di piu dalle decisioni della società in estate.
> 
> Se ci ripresentiamo con Saele e Romagnoli titolari, Meite e Krunic in panchina, puntando sui goal di Marione, illudersi di poter competere per vincere lo scudetto e poi addirittura andare avanti in CL è ancora una volta da babbei.
> 
> ...



Beh si, è ovvio.
La dirigenza ha il dovere, per quanto e come possibile, di migliorare la rosa.
A pioli io posso solo dire grazie perchè oggi un big match siamo in grado di giocarlo, il campo siamo in grado di tenerlo egregiamente contro tutti laddove prima un passo avanti ci condannava alla sconfitta e uno dietro ci impediva di vedere la porta avversaria.
La nostra classifica è gratificante.

Io sono soddisfatto perchè mi piace veder giocare il milan e sono fiducioso che si possa migliorare ancora.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intanto sarebbe il 3o. ma a parte quello dai queste sono statistiche assurde...praticamente tutti gli allenatori hanno una parabola e non durano più di 2-3 anni non solo pioli.
> 
> va migliorata la rosa in 2-3 settori ben precisi e le cose da fare sono chiare e semplici per me. cambiare anche l'allenatore sarebbe dannoso ad oggi. comunque mancano 10 partite vediamo... magari le perdono tutte e allora si c'è da cambiare.......



ma 2-3 anno cosa..dove? 
Allegri ha vinto 5 scudetti
Ancelotti da noi è rimasto 8 anni
Guardiola è al City da 5 anni
Klopp al liverpool da 6 (e veniva da 7 stagioni al BVB)

nemmeno vado a scomodare Ferguson e Wenger..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda gli infortuni però devi guardare l'intera carriera,
> intendo, se ovunque è andato il suo staff ha fatto bene, è veramente anomalo che a milanello si siano rotti cosi tanti...
> 
> non si valuta uno staff atletico per 1 anno solamente.
> ...



Dopo 9 anni di esperimenti e dopo magari un secondo posto? Se non ora che forse c'è un progetto in nascere, quando?

Sui ragazzi, certo c'è alchimia..Pioli sta facendo il fratello maggiore di tutti..ok..però attenzione che poi è una cosa che può ritorcersi contro..

La mia unica speranza è vedere che ha messo Romagnoli in panca per Tomori..mi ha stupito qui..magari ha davvero svoltato, anche come personalità..vedremo..(comunque per me dietro c'è l'avvallo tecnico di Maldini su questa scelta)


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sarà banale. Ma cio dipende in misura del tutto marginale da Pioli stesso, dipende molto molto di piu dalle decisioni della società in estate.
> 
> Se ci ripresentiamo con Saele e Romagnoli titolari, Meite e Krunic in panchina, puntando sui goal di Marione, illudersi di poter competere per vincere lo scudetto e poi addirittura andare avanti in CL è ancora una volta da babbei.
> 
> ...



A gennaio gli è arrivato anche Tomori comunque...Poi non si sono presi titolari am l'obbiettivo era solo allungare la rosa..le altre avversarie (Inter, Juve, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta) invece a Gennaio chi hanno preso per rinforzarsi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è inutile che fai esempi estremi..nessuno vince senza i giocatori ma i grandi allenatori sono anche sinonimo che si vuole puntare a qualcosa, ed anche loro hanno il peso per esigere alcune scelte, vedi conte con Lukaku per esempi..
> A me viene da ridere quando penso al Milan che pensa al modello Leicester, ovvero vincere per caso..per vincere serve una pianificazione che non può prescindere dall'uomo che siede in panchina..per me Pioli è un discreto allenatore come ce ne sono decine..ma il Milan se vuole vincere deve reggere le pressioni in certe fasi della stagione e lì il tecnico emerge..
> 
> Sulla Juve, non mi pare la rosa sia tanto più debole dell'anno scorso, anzi..e CR7 sarà pure invecchiato ma è lì a comandare la classifica marcatori ciò nonostante pirlo ha oltre 10 punti in meno di Sarri un anno fa..non parliamo nemmeno del confronto con Allegri o Conte (ricordiamola la prima Juve di Conte...Matri, Vucinic..)..
> ...



si ma paragonare pirlo con pioli.......... ovvio che i ladri con sarri o allegri sarebbero a lottare o primi comodi, ma pirlo non è un allenatore.
pioli lo è. al netto di tutto non so in quanti sarebbero arrivati 4i quest'anno col milan. per me pochi. vediamo come finisce.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Però calma non è scritto da nessuna parte che se andiamo in Champions allora l'anno prossimo l'asticella sarà più alta.
> Il Milan deve conquistarsi la Champions per tre o quattro anni di fila minimo prima di alzare di nuovo l'asticella.
> L'anno prossimo è facile che della Champions (se ci qualifichiamo) giocheremo solo la fase a gironi.



Infatti l'el la guardavo con curiosità anche per questo motivo, per capire se sappiamo giocare certe partite.
Secondo me però non dobbiamo esser cosi negativi nè dobbiamo farci fuorviare dalle altre italiane : in europa fa strada chi ha stile, coraggio, qualità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma 2-3 anno cosa..dove?
> Allegri ha vinto 5 scudetti
> Ancelotti da noi è rimasto 8 anni
> Guardiola è al City da 5 anni
> ...



e vabbè prendi le mosche bianche dai....... la media sono 2-3 anni soprattutto nelle squadre non di vertice. è logico che sia così.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A gennaio gli è arrivato anche Tomori comunque...Poi non si sono presi titolari am l'obbiettivo era solo allungare la rosa..le altre avversarie (Inter, Juve, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta) invece a Gennaio chi hanno preso per rinforzarsi?



Gli è arrivato Tomori e gli sono spariti tutti i titolari pero.

Davvero troppo superficiale vedere le cose in codesto modo dai. Tra l'altro, pure l'esempio di Tomori in realtà sottolinea la qualità del lavoro di Pioli, perchè lo ha inserito bene e velocemente, adesso è un vero e proprio valore aggiunto per il finale di campionato. E stiamo parlando di un giocatore che faceva la tribuna al Chelsea fino a poche settimane prima, non è che abbiamo preso Van Dijk.

Sul mercato di gennaio parli con l'utente sbagliato comunque. Per me, a parte Tomori sul quale nutrivo da subito sensazioni positive, è stato il peggiore mercato della storia del Milan, quindi parlare di rinforzi lo vedo quasi paradossale. Ecco, se in estate continuiamo sulla medesima linea, cioe quella dei Meite e Marione, non c'è allenatore che tenga, l'anno prossimo sarà deludente.

Se invece torniamo sulla linea dei Theo Bennacer Leao Tomori, allora continueremo a crescere e migliorare e ci divertiremo ancora, con Pioli Allegri o Gesu Cristo in panchina è uguale.


----------



## Rivera10 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è inutile che fai esempi estremi..nessuno vince senza i giocatori ma i grandi allenatori sono anche sinonimo che si vuole puntare a qualcosa, ed anche loro hanno il peso per esigere alcune scelte, vedi conte con Lukaku per esempi..
> A me viene da ridere quando penso al Milan che pensa al modello Leicester, ovvero vincere per caso..per vincere serve una pianificazione che non può prescindere dall'uomo che siede in panchina..per me Pioli è un discreto allenatore come ce ne sono decine..ma il Milan se vuole vincere deve reggere le pressioni in certe fasi della stagione e lì il tecnico emerge..
> 
> Sulla Juve, non mi pare la rosa sia tanto più debole dell'anno scorso, anzi..e CR7 sarà pure invecchiato ma è lì a comandare la classifica marcatori ciò nonostante pirlo ha oltre 10 punti in meno di Sarri un anno fa..non parliamo nemmeno del confronto con Allegri o Conte (ricordiamola la prima Juve di Conte...Matri, Vucinic..)..
> ...



Lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta e a scanso di equivoci. L' allenatore conta ma relativamente. Se hai una squadra costruita bene e senza doppioni in campo un buon allenatore può ottenere grandi risultati così come se hai una squadra infarcita di figurine e senza logica nemmeno Michels può farci niente. La Juve ha una squadra un po' più debole dell' anno scorso perché ha sostituito l' unico in grado di giostrare con la palla a centrocampo e inventare per l' attacco con un giocatore brasiliano tanto scolastico quanto prevedibile. A ciò aggiungiamoci anche il fatto che il gruppo Juve ha un anno in più e molte motivazioni in meno. Se scegli un esordiente come Pirlo mi pare ovvio che tu debba costruirgli una squadra che sia equilibrata e omogenea. Lo stesso sbaglio lo hanno fatto quando hanno preso Sarri che è un allenatore con determinate idee di gioco. Se hai gente come Ronaldo che un taglio in aerea non lo fa nemmeno sotto tortura , dei centrocampisti che in area non ci entrano nemmeno per sbaglio e i movimenti senza palla non esistono allora significa che non hai idea di quello che stai facendo. Sarri poi il campionato l' ha vinto ma per il rotto della cuffia e con l' esonero in pectore datogli dallo spogliatoio. 
Ritornando al Milan è semplicemente diabolico pensare di sostituire un allenatore che ha il gruppo in mano e lo segue, con una filosofia di gioco peculiare che lui stesso insieme alla società hanno messo in piedi, con dei risultati che stiamo raggiungendo al livello di gioco e di obiettivi per inseguire chi? Ma non vi siete ancora stancati di andare dietro ai nomi? Volete Guardiola? Klopp? Allegri? Da noi non vengono perché pretenderebbero ingaggi e campagne acquisti che noi semplicemente non possiamo permetterci ad ora. Quindi accomodatevi in poltrona e guardatevi le partite tifando senza fantasticare l' arrivo dell' uomo della provvidenza.
P.S: Anche ai tempi di Allegri ricordo i processi alla preparazione atletica per via del numero impressionante degli infortuni negli anni in cui fu allenatore. È una costante ciclica dell' ambiente a quanto pare.


----------



## Manue (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo 9 anni di esperimenti e dopo magari un secondo posto? Se non ora che forse c'è un progetto in nascere, quando?
> 
> Sui ragazzi, certo c'è alchimia..Pioli sta facendo il fratello maggiore di tutti..ok..però attenzione che poi è una cosa che può ritorcersi contro..
> 
> La mia unica speranza è vedere che ha messo Romagnoli in panca per Tomori..mi ha stupito qui..magari ha davvero svoltato, anche come personalità..vedremo..(comunque per me dietro c'è l'avvallo tecnico di Maldini su questa scelta)



per la rosa, 
un mister top, ad oggi ho i miei dubbi che si sieda sulla nostra panchina con questa rosa.
E dubito che gli diano 10 mln...


----------



## Alerossonero69 (23 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> per la rosa,
> un mister top, ad oggi ho i miei dubbi che si sieda sulla nostra panchina con questa rosa.
> E dubito che gli diano 10 mln...



Allora torniamo sempre li ovviamente, il freno del Milan è Elliott


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gli è arrivato Tomori e gli sono spariti tutti i titolari pero.
> 
> Davvero troppo superficiale vedere le cose in codesto modo dai. Tra l'altro, pure l'esempio di Tomori in realtà sottolinea la qualità del lavoro di Pioli, perchè lo ha inserito bene e velocemente, adesso è un vero e proprio valore aggiunto per il finale di campionato. E stiamo parlando di un giocatore che faceva la tribuna al Chelsea fino a poche settimane prima, non è che abbiamo preso Van Dijk.
> 
> ...



Mi sa non ti ricordi dei mercati di Leonardo con i 150 milioni spesi fra Caldara, Higuain, Piatek, Paqueta, Laxalt ecc e di Galliani post 2005, detto che all'annuncio di Mandzukic ho bestemmiato pure io.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi sa non ti ricordi dei mercati di Leonardo con i 150 milioni spesi fra Caldara, Higuain, Piatek, Paqueta, Laxalt ecc e di Galliani post 2005, detto che all'annuncio di Mandzukic ho bestemmiato pure io.



Si certo la mia è una esagerazione. Sono stato critico fin da subito del mercato di gennaio, tra i pochissimi del forum, quando dicevo che è da 6 risicato sulla fiducia per Tomori, altrimenti era da 4 pieno mi sono trovato un po' tutti contro. Diciamo, obiettivamente, che questo mercato ha rinforzato ben poco, non fosse appunto per Tomori che è arrivato quasi per sbaglio e in prestito.

Per me, piu che la conferma di Pioli o meno, quello che sarà decisivo la prossima estate è riprendere la linea iniziata un paio di anni fa ormai con l'acquisto di Theo, non sempre seguita con coraggio e coerenza, ed evitare le presunte "occasioni" che ci portano continui cessi e bidoni, un po' come le campagne acquisti che hai citato tu.

Questo è decisivo. L'allenatore è importante ma secondario. E Pioli tutto sommato merita di restare dove è.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> per la rosa,
> un mister top, ad oggi ho i miei dubbi che si sieda sulla nostra panchina con questa rosa.
> E dubito che gli diano 10 mln...



Un allegri o un Sarri la prende sta rosa eccome..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gli è arrivato Tomori e gli sono spariti tutti i titolari pero.
> 
> Davvero troppo superficiale vedere le cose in codesto modo dai. Tra l'altro, pure l'esempio di Tomori in realtà sottolinea la qualità del lavoro di Pioli, perchè lo ha inserito bene e velocemente, adesso è un vero e proprio valore aggiunto per il finale di campionato. E stiamo parlando di un giocatore che faceva la tribuna al Chelsea fino a poche settimane prima, non è che abbiamo preso Van Dijk.
> 
> ...



Si ma gli infortuni sono imputabili alla società?
Muovendoci nel mercato complesso del periodo covid, con budget prossimo allo zero si sono solo presi elementi che andassero a fare numero proprio per sopperire a certi infortuni (ibra e bennacer) e per integrare qualcosa che non avevamo in rosa(tomori)

Nessuno si è illuso che meite fosse vieira o mandzukic segnasse 10 gol..certo, marione mi aspettavo avessero verificato meglio lo stato di salute..

Su Tomori ok bravo pioli ad inserirlo, ma io direi bravo anche chi l'ha appunto scovato nella panchina del chelsea..

L'anno prossimo sono certo faremo il mercato come si è sempre fatto nelle ultime stagioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma paragonare pirlo con pioli.......... ovvio che i ladri con sarri o allegri sarebbero a lottare o primi comodi, ma pirlo non è un allenatore.
> pioli lo è. al netto di tutto non so in quanti sarebbero arrivati 4i quest'anno col milan. per me pochi. vediamo come finisce.



mah..sento troppe cose illogiche su sta rosa..

Per mesi sento dire che: kjaer un muro, Theo miglior terzino SX della serie a, Kessie miglior centrocampista del campionato, Bennacer fenomeno da 50 milioni, Gigio miglior portiere del campionato, Ibra nemmeno da commentare...

Non mi pare una rosa tanto scadente in tutta onestà...cero ci mancano i gol dalla 3/4..ma materiale buono su cui lavorare ce n'è su..


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma gli infortuni sono imputabili alla società?
> Muovendoci nel mercato complesso del periodo covid, con budget prossimo allo zero si sono solo presi elementi che andassero a fare numero proprio per sopperire a certi infortuni (ibra e bennacer) e per integrare qualcosa che non avevamo in rosa(tomori)
> 
> Nessuno si è illuso che meite fosse vieira o mandzukic segnasse 10 gol..certo, marione mi aspettavo avessero verificato meglio lo stato di salute..
> ...



Gli infortuni non sono imputabili alla società ma nemmeno all'allenatore. Se ricordi con l'adesso adorato e acclamato salvatore della patria Allegri la situazione era assurda e imbarazzante. Non c'era il covid eppure gli infortuni erano continui, anche allora le critiche erano le medesime verso Allegri. Il quale, diciamo "casualmente", alla Juve non ebbe questi problemi. Non so, sarà migliorato, oppure avrà cambiato dottore.

Per il resto, ok tutte le giustificazioni, ma cio non toglie che Meite e Marione siano due bidoni che non hanno aggiunto nulla alla squadra ne tantomeno aiutato nel momento del bisogno, ovvero nelle tante assenze dove Pioli si è dovuto inventare di tutto tenendo alla fine dei conti in piedi la baracca.

Io non critico la societa, sono contento della stagione fatta finora e penso che nel complesso abbiamo reso ben oltre i nostri mezzi, ma proprio ben oltre. Questo è merito della società, quando ha preso decisioni intelligenti e giuste, ma non si puo non riconoscere che sia merito anche di Pioli per il ruolo che gli compete. E definirlo un "mediocre" è ingiusto perchè sta dimostrando il contrario. E lo dico io che in estate non lo volevo confermare, ma quando uno fa bene a mio modo di vedere va riconosciuto e merita fiducia.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si certo la mia è una esagerazione. Sono stato critico fin da subito del mercato di gennaio, tra i pochissimi del forum, quando dicevo che è da 6 risicato sulla fiducia per Tomori, altrimenti era da 4 pieno mi sono trovato un po' tutti contro. Diciamo, obiettivamente, che questo mercato ha rinforzato ben poco, non fosse appunto per Tomori che è arrivato quasi per sbaglio e in prestito.
> 
> Per me, piu che la conferma di Pioli o meno, quello che sarà decisivo la prossima estate è riprendere la linea iniziata un paio di anni fa ormai con l'acquisto di Theo, non sempre seguita con coraggio e coerenza, ed evitare le presunte "occasioni" che ci portano continui cessi e bidoni, un po' come le campagne acquisti che hai citato tu.
> 
> Questo è decisivo. L'allenatore è importante ma secondario. E Pioli tutto sommato merita di restare dove è.



Se Tomori si confermasse tanto forte e gli altri due tanto bidoni sarebbe comunque un ottimo mercato altro che peggiore della storia del Milan. Cioè se prendi un giocatore che diventa una colonna non si potrebbe che dare un giudizio positivo a posteriori. E poi quale Tomori preso per sbaglio e in prestito, mi meraviglia questa tua affermazione quando dici sempre che i giornali non conoscono i nostri veri obiettivi. Tomori secondo me è il giocatore che avrebbe voluto prendere da sempre ma evidentemente il Chelsea non lo mollava, per quello poi si è tergiversato tanto sui vari Simakan e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Se Tomori si confermasse tanto forte e gli altri due tanto bidoni sarebbe comunque un ottimo mercato altro che peggiore della storia del Milan. Cioè se prendi un giocatore che diventa una colonna non si potrebbe che dare un giudizio positivo a posteriori. E poi quale Tomori preso per sbaglio e in prestito, mi meraviglia questa tua affermazione quando dici sempre che i giornali non conoscono i nostri veri obiettivi. Tomori secondo me è il giocatore che avrebbe voluto prendere da sempre ma evidentemente il Chelsea non lo mollava, per quello poi si è tergiversato tanto sui vari Simakan e compagnia cantante.



Puo darsi, è vero che forse era il nostro obiettivo fin dal principio. Non si sa. Ce l'hanno raccontata in un altro modo ma magari hai ragione.

Sul discorso generale, ci sta. Se Tomori si dovesse rivelare per quello che sembra finora, soprattutto se alla fine lo riscattiamo come penso, ricorderemo questo mercato per lui piu che per gli altri due bidoni che ci siamo presi.

Comunque io al tempo ho detto che sarebbe stato il peggiore di sempre non fosse stato per Tomori, appunto. 6 risicato era il mio voto, tra il 4 pieno per Meite e Marione e la speranza su Tomori. Insomma, questo è il concetto.

In generale, resto dell'idea sempre piu convinta che quando ci muoviamo in questo modo, quello dei Tomori, difficilmente sbagliamo un colpo. Altrimenti, quasi sempre ci prendiamo un bidone.

Pioli peraltro, e per restare in topic, mi sembra piu bravo con giocatori giovani da formare, in questo sta dimostrando davvero ottime qualità sia sul piano umano che tecnico.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Puo darsi, è vero che forse era il nostro obiettivo fin dal principio. Non si sa. Ce l'hanno raccontata in un altro modo ma magari hai ragione.
> 
> Sul discorso generale, ci sta. Se Tomori si dovesse rivelare per quello che sembra finora, soprattutto se alla fine lo riscattiamo come penso, ricorderemo questo mercato per lui piu che per gli altri due bidoni che ci siamo presi.
> 
> ...


Che è esattamente ciò che serve a noi in questo momento. Non siamo ancora nella fase in cui è possibile ambire alla vittoria e probabilmente la prima parte di stagione ha portato più danni che benefici perchè ha fatto perdere contatto con la realtà. 

Faccio due esempi: il Liverpool è diventato ciò che è oggi grazie a Klopp ma prima di arrivare al tedesco hanno dovuto passare per Rodgers che ha comunque sfiorato la Premier due anni prima e iniziato a ridare un'identità ai Reds dopo gli anni devastanti della crisi societaria. L'Inter per svoltare è dovuta passare da Spalletti a Conte ma non si è limitata a questo ed ha fatto un mercato importante con Lukaku, Barella e Sanchez. 


Prendere un Allegri ora non ti darebbe nessun quid in più perchè si tratta di un gestore e qui c'è da costruire tutta l'impalcatura invece. Prendere Spalletti invece non ti farebbe migliorare perchè non parliamo di un top ma di uno da qualificazione alla Champions che è ciò che Pioli al momento ti sta garantendo (è secondo in classifica, non ottavo). 

Se Pioli l'anno prossima si consoliderà tra le prime 4, farà una Champions decente e la Rosa migliorerà, allora ci si potrà salutare e puntare ad un nome importante per fare il next step. Mandare via Pioli quest'anno non avrebbe alcun senso e per fortuna Maldini lo sa.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Marzo 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Che è esattamente ciò che serve a noi in questo momento. Non siamo ancora nella fase in cui è possibile ambire alla vittoria e probabilmente la prima parte di stagione ha portato più danni che benefici perchè ha fatto perdere contatto con la realtà.
> 
> Faccio due esempi: il Liverpool è diventato ciò che è oggi grazie a Klopp ma prima di arrivare al tedesco hanno dovuto passare per Rodgers che ha comunque sfiorato la Premier due anni prima e iniziato a ridare un'identità ai Reds dopo gli anni devastanti della crisi societaria. L'Inter per svoltare è dovuta passare da Spalletti a Conte ma non si è limitata a questo ed ha fatto un mercato importante con Lukaku, Barella e Sanchez.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Se poi, l'anno prossimo ci giocassimo ancora lo scudetto fino all'ultima partita e un passaggio del turno agli ottavi e un raggiungimento dei quarti di finale in CL per me dovrebbe essere ancora confermato.

Siamo a fine marzo e siamo secondi. Non succedeva da 10 anni


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Marzo 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Concordo. Se poi, l'anno prossimo ci giocassimo ancora lo scudetto fino all'ultima partita e un passaggio del turno agli ottavi e un raggiungimento dei quarti di finale in CL per me dovrebbe essere ancora confermato.
> 
> Siamo a fine marzo e siamo secondi. Non succedeva da 10 anni


Certo, assolutamente. 

Poi dipende da chi è libero. Il Bayern mandò via dopo un triplete Heynches perchè c'era libero Guardiola. Se tra un anno hai la possibilità di prendere uno veramente bravo, allora perchè no? Discorso diverso se invece devi cambiare tanto per.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (23 Marzo 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Certo, assolutamente.
> 
> Poi dipende da chi è libero. Il Bayern mandò via dopo un triplete Heynches perchè c'era libero Guardiola. Se tra un anno hai la possibilità di prendere uno veramente bravo, allora perchè no? Discorso diverso se invece devi cambiare tanto per.



Cambierei Pioli solo per, fantasticando, un Guardiola, un Mourinho, uno Zidane. Che poi, Mou e Zidane non li prenderei mai, per rendere chiaro il concetto. O prendi un nome internazionale e superiore a tutti o avanti con decisione su Pioli. Tra Pirlo, Conte, Gattuso, Fonseca, Gasperini e Pioli mi tengo strettissimo Stefano. Ma gli rinnovo a vita anzi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In generale, resto dell'idea sempre piu convinta che quando ci muoviamo in questo modo, quello dei Tomori, difficilmente sbagliamo un colpo. Altrimenti, quasi sempre ci prendiamo un bidone.



Scusa ma a parte Mandzukic, a chi altro ti riferisci? Non mi pare che Ibra e Kjaer siano due bidoni per rendimento..sul discoros Meite io davvero non capisco questa avversione..in un momento di estrema urgenza (bennacer out, Tonali semiscassato, squalifiche..) con tanti impegni abbiamo preso per fare numero l'unico che ci davano in prestito quasi gratis..che dovevamo fare, giocare in 10? Alla fine non è un fenomeno ma nemmeno sta sciagura dai..


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2021)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Che è esattamente ciò che serve a noi in questo momento. Non siamo ancora nella fase in cui è possibile ambire alla vittoria e probabilmente la prima parte di stagione ha portato più danni che benefici perchè ha fatto perdere contatto con la realtà.
> 
> Faccio due esempi: il Liverpool è diventato ciò che è oggi grazie a Klopp ma prima di arrivare al tedesco hanno dovuto passare per Rodgers che ha comunque sfiorato la Premier due anni prima e iniziato a ridare un'identità ai Reds dopo gli anni devastanti della crisi societaria. L'Inter per svoltare è dovuta passare da Spalletti a Conte ma non si è limitata a questo ed ha fatto un mercato importante con Lukaku, Barella e Sanchez.
> 
> ...



Lo stesso Klopp ha avuto bisogno di tempo: i primi anni arrivava a -20 dalla prima, il primo anno addirittura ottavo. In Italia ne avremmo invocato l'esonero.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma a parte Mandzukic, a chi altro ti riferisci? Non mi pare che Ibra e Kjaer siano due bidoni per rendimento..sul discoros Meite io davvero non capisco questa avversione..in un momento di estrema urgenza (bennacer out, Tonali semiscassato, squalifiche..) con tanti impegni abbiamo preso per fare numero l'unico che ci davano in prestito quasi gratis..che dovevamo fare, giocare in 10? Alla fine non è un fenomeno ma nemmeno sta sciagura dai..



Non voglio ritornare ancora sull'argomento nel topic di Pioli, Tomori dimostra che con coraggio e idee si possono prendere giocatori ottimi senza spendere un euro.

Per me Marione e Meite sono due bidoni di concetto prima ancora che in campo, e io sono contrario a questi acquisti. Kjaer e Ibra sono eccezioni e come tali bisogna considerarli. La linea deve essere quella dei Tomori.

Il problema è che nel momento del bisogno, quando li abbiamo chiamati in causa, sia Meite che Marione non hanno aiutato, anzi. Paradossalmente proprio quello che sembrava il meno pronto dei tre è l'unico che ha aggiunto qualcosa da subito.

Prima parlavamo proprio del lavoro di Pioli. Ecco questi errori fanno la differenza. Marione avrebbe dovuto proprio aiutarci in assenza di Ibra e fare turnover, invece ci siamo trovati a giocare con Castillejo centravanti. Speriamo si riveli utile in queste ultime partite, magari segnando qualche goal pesante.

Insomma, il lavoro dell'allenatore si aiuta con queste cose.


----------



## koti (23 Marzo 2021)

Mandzukic una disgrazia totale, se scatta il rinnovo automatico rischiamo di compromettere anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Manue (23 Marzo 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un allegri o un Sarri la prende sta rosa eccome..



son mister che costano 8-10 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non voglio ritornare ancora sull'argomento nel topic di Pioli, Tomori dimostra che con coraggio e idee si possono prendere giocatori ottimi senza spendere un euro.
> 
> Per me Marione e Meite sono due bidoni di concetto prima ancora che in campo, e io sono contrario a questi acquisti. Kjaer e Ibra sono eccezioni e come tali bisogna considerarli. La linea deve essere quella dei Tomori.
> 
> ...



Su marione per adesso siamo tutti concordi si sia rivelato un bidonazzo..su Meite torno a dire che non lo vedo così disastroso..il fatto che in due mesi sia già sceso in campo 15 volte dimostra che numericamente serviva eccome uno lì..si è cercato il meno peggio a zero che potesse giocare il giorno dopo il suo arrivo...non è un profilo come Tomori preso per inserirlo gradualmente (anche se poi si è rivelato prontissimo)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2021)

Complimenti. Altro primo tempo regalato a chi viene a San Siro. La Samp stramerita un vantaggio, siamo fortunati di essere ancora sullo 0-0.

Oggi ha a disposizione quasi tutti giocatori e si inventa una formazione ridicola, assurda - *un insulto al calcio*.
Panchina Kalulu per arretrare Saelemaekers e far giocare titolare Castillejo che *come sempre *é totalmente inutile.
Panchina Rebic e mette Krunic ala sinistra.

Due giocatori messi fuori ruolo.
Un esperimento in difesa.
Le due fasce regalate alla Samp perche con Krunic e Castillejo non si puo sviluppare gioco sulla fasce. Non danno profondita, non saltano l'uomo, non fanno assist, non crossano. 

Risultato? Primo tempo orrendo e squadra che ne tiene la palla ne arriva in area. Nemmeno un tiro in porta.

Il colpevole di questo scempio - come sempre quando vuole fare il fenomeno con idee tattiche 'speciali' - Stefano Pioli. Ultimamente non se ne puo propio piu. Deve sempre regalare un tempo con formazioni assurde.
In tanti lo abbiamo previsto prima del fischio d'inizio. Formazione troppo orrenda.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2021)

Noi continuiamo a trattare un portiere che vuole 8-10 milioni invece di darli a un allenatore top
Evidentemente ci piace restare nella mediocrità 
Su questo Pioli non ha colpe ovviamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2021)

Vattene.
Anche oggi l'ha rovinata lui con le sue scelte demenziale e cambi in ritardo. Follia.

Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## kekkopot (3 Aprile 2021)

Ormai finirà la stagione. Ma con o senza CL (e incomincio a temere fortemente che non ci arriveremo) deve andar via...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Good game...good game cesso che non sei altro.
Il Guardiola dei poveri.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2021)

Una società che vuole davvero tornare in CL annuncerebbe Allegri STASERA. 
Con Pioli il destino è segnato.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Aprile 2021)

Vale per quello che è.. ragà questo ha stracciato tantissimi record del Milan che non vedevamo da anni i numeri parlano chiaro, ha la media punti tra le più importanti del Milan.. nonostante TUTTO si rischia di non qualificarsi in CL. Per me non è normale.. quando hai certi numeri il 99% delle volte termini la stagione in modo importante invece sembra che lui rientri in quel 1%.. d'altronde se avesse continuità sarebbe un allenatore top.

Un allenatore che all'andata ha +10 sulle inseguitrici ed ora si ritrova rimontato..


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2021)

Stiamo vivendo di rendita sui risultati del girone d'andata e facendo invece un girone di ritorno mediocre. L'anno prossimo si riparte da zero e con questo ritmo nei primi quattro non ci arriveremo mai. Non si può andare in giro con uno che si mette a fare il santone mettendo giocatori fuori posizione a caso.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Insisti con quegli aborti di casti e krunic quando hai rebic e hauge più forti.
Fai schifo come allenatore.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2021)

L'ho sempre difeso, persona per bene che avrà sempre il mio rispetto, ma oggi ha buttato via l'ennesima partita per scelte da filosofo dimmè. Il mancato 4° posto (perchè non ci arriviamo), gli costerà GIUSTAMENTE il posto.


----------



## hiei87 (3 Aprile 2021)

Non l'ho mai attaccato prima, ma adesso ha stancato anche lui. La sua dimensione è una squadra di metà classifica. Lì potrà schierare Krunic esterno alto tutte le volte che vuole.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2021)

È finita


----------



## Pit96 (3 Aprile 2021)

Oggi ci ha messo del suo. Formazione iniziale improponibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2021)

*Vattene.
Vattene.
Vattene.
*

I motivi li ho descritti in tempi non sospetti. Partita ampiamente prevedibile.


----------



## David Drills (3 Aprile 2021)

Comunque è anche colpa della società, è una vita che diciamo che facciamo schifo a destra ed è una vita che non sono capaci di comprare una cavolo di ala destra decente. Non si può pretendere di fare bene con Casticoso


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre difeso, persona per bene che avrà sempre il mio rispetto, ma oggi ha buttato via l'ennesima partita per scelte da filosofo dimmè. Il mancato 4° posto (perchè non ci arriviamo), gli costerà GIUSTAMENTE il posto.



Non ne sarei sicuro.
Questo lo cacciano solo se le perde tutte


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2021)

Alcuni ci arrivano sempre con mesi di anticipo.altri si accodano al solito. Allenatore mediocre parla il palmarès.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Aprile 2021)

Hai stufato con le formazioni cervellotiche, sparisci.
Te ne devi andare.
Dalot non gioca perché ha fatto tre partite con la nazionale a 22 anni, meglio Saelemaekers fuori ruolo.
Castillejo non lo convoca neanche la nazionale cantanti spagnola, da noi titolare.
Vattene!


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Comunque è anche colpa della società, è una vita che diciamo che facciamo schifo a destra ed è una vita che non sono capaci di comprare una cavolo di ala destra decente. Non si può pretendere di fare bene con Casticoso



Casticoso 1 gol
Sale 2 gol
Rebic 4-5 gol
Chalanoglu 2 gol

Stiamo parlando del nulla, semplicemente il 4-2-3-1 non lo puoi fare con questa squadra.
8 gol in tutto tra saele-chala-rebic, gli stessi gol dovrebbero averli a testa.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei sicuro.
> Questo lo cacciano solo se le perde tutte



Ma io so benissimo che non lo cacceranno. Ciò non toglie che lo meriterebbe oggi stesso. Ti metti a fare esperimenti a 10 partite dalla fine quando basta un soffio per finire quinto? Tu NON MERITI di allenare il Milan, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## kekkopot (3 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Casticoso 1 gol
> Sale 2 gol
> Rebic 4-5 gol
> Chalanoglu 2 gol
> ...



La cosa incredibile è che Hauge (che non è sicuramente un fenomeno) ha fatto 2 gol in 40 minuti totali giocati in stagione....
Però ancora gli preferiamo castilletto


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Aprile 2021)

nonostante la rosa indegna, oggi come spesso ultimamente ci ha messo del suo per questo scempio.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Aprile 2021)

ho la convinzione che se non arriviamo in champions via tutti quelli in scadenza di contratto o in prestito (peccato per tomori) e arrivi ragnick a ripartire con le scommesse di Moncada... questo il pensiero di Gazidis, vedrete.
Che dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2021)

Castimelmo 73 minuti in campo 
Formazioni iniziale shocking con Salamella terzino dx e Casti esterno dx...la catena dx più scarsa della storia 
Gestione stagionale Hauge da TSO 
Krunic esterno 
Capisce che ha sbagliato la formazione, come rimedia? Caccia Saele e tiene il suo feticcio dei Backstreet Boys


----------



## Alerossonero69 (3 Aprile 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ormai finirà la stagione. Ma con o senza CL (e incomincio a temere fortemente che non ci arriveremo) deve andar via...



Questa squadra arriva 5/6 che più o meno è il suo reale valore, è li li con lazio e roma


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Casticoso 1 gol
> Sale 2 gol
> Rebic 4-5 gol
> Chalanoglu 2 gol
> ...



purtroppo a calcio contano i goal.
l'inter ha svoltato quando è passata dal 4231 dove aveva ZERO goal sulla trequarti (candreva, perisic, nainngolan) al farli fuori tutti e tre per buttare dentro una punta in più da 20 goal stagionali (lautaro) al fianco del bomber (prima icardi, poi lukaku)
quando facevano giocare le mezze cartucce sulla trequarti tenendo lautaro in panca faticavano anche loro per il 4 posto, ora vincolo lo scudetto. questa la differenza che ti fa avere o non avere goal.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2021)

Dopo Meite trequartista, Saelemakers terzino destro, Krunic esterno e Castillejo falso nueve, mi aspetto un Kessie centravanti e Donnarumma a fianco di Bennacer a centrocampo adesso.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (3 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ho sempre difeso, persona per bene che avrà sempre il mio rispetto, ma oggi ha buttato via l'ennesima partita per scelte da filosofo dimmè. Il mancato 4° posto (perchè non ci arriviamo), gli costerà GIUSTAMENTE il posto.



Non credo proprio Elliott non vuole arrivare 4° e lui sarà confermato


----------



## claudiop77 (3 Aprile 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Complimenti. Altro primo tempo regalato a chi viene a San Siro. La Samp stramerita un vantaggio, siamo fortunati di essere ancora sullo 0-0.
> 
> Oggi ha a disposizione quasi tutti giocatori e si inventa una formazione ridicola, assurda - *un insulto al calcio*.
> Panchina Kalulu per arretrare Saelemaekers e far giocare titolare Castillejo che *come sempre *é totalmente inutile.
> ...



Proprio così e tu lo hai detto già alla fine del primo tempo.
Anche se avessimo vinto 2-1 con gol di Kessie le critiche a Pioli ci starebbero tutte.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2021)

Pioli è questo, non scopriamo niente di nuovo.

Se vuoi vincere davvero, non riparti da Pioli. Lo ringrazi, lo saluti, e passi oltre.

Altrimenti verrà ricordato come l'allenatore della seconda stella... dell'Inter.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (3 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dopo Meite trequartista, Saelemakers terzino destro, Krunic esterno e Castillejo falso nueve, mi aspetto un Kessie centravanti e Donnarumma a fianco di Bennacer a centrocampo adesso.



Ma infatti io mi sono preso del piangina per aver detto di licenziare pioli solo per aver messo titolare krunic ala sx per due partite di fila, napoli e united, oggi con rebic e hauge a disposizione ha rimesso krunic, oggi è da linciare e dopo da licenziare..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è questo, non scopriamo niente di nuovo.
> 
> Se vuoi vincere davvero, non riparti da Pioli. Lo ringrazi, lo saluti, e passi oltre.
> 
> Altrimenti verrà ricordato come l'allenatore della seconda stella... dell'Inter.



Pioli sarà anche questo, ma fare formazioni normali coi giocatori al loro posto anche un adolescente che gioca a Football Manager sarebbe in grado di farlo.
Mio nipote di 6 anni avrebbe messo una formazione con più senso di Pioli oggi ad esempio.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Aprile 2021)

pioli visto questo finale di stagione non è da confermare, assolutamente. 
Anche arrivassimo quarti per grazia divina all'ultimo minuto dell'ultima gara.
ma pensate arriverà un allegri o un sarri?

arriverà un ragnick a fare manbassa dei talenti di moncada, sopratutto se non arrivi manco in champions in cui dai il via libero a livello mediatico a una possibile rifondazione (graditissima a gazidis)


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è questo, non scopriamo niente di nuovo.
> 
> Se vuoi vincere davvero, non riparti da Pioli. Lo ringrazi, lo saluti, e passi oltre.
> 
> Altrimenti verrà ricordato come l'allenatore della seconda stella... dell'Inter.



All'inter lo sanno bene, hanno cacciato spalletti che ha raggiunto per due anni la champions per prendere conte.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi continuiamo a trattare un portiere che vuole 8-10 milioni invece di darli a un allenatore top
> Evidentemente ci piace restare nella mediocrità
> Su questo Pioli non ha colpe ovviamente



Scusa ma forse non ti è chiaro che un allenatore Top vuole giocatori Top, non è giusto perché se sei un allenatore bravo dovresti fare il fenomeno anche con i giocatori brocchi, ma il calcio è così, se vuoi Guardiola/Klopp/Conte/ Mourinho ( Anche se gli ultimi 2 MAI nella vita)etc etc..devi strapagarli e comprargli 15 giocatori forti. 
Noi non possiamo.PUNTO.


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2021)

Come la scorsa volta, mha...

In poche parole prendete che pioli doveva sapere dell’errore di Theo e quindi non schierarlo? Non capisco...

Come ripeto sempre, puoi mette anche guardiola, ma cosa pensate che faccia dopo un regalo così e con in campo casticoso sale sale krunic e ibra 40enne senza cambi???

Non vi capisco proprio, con questa rosa è impossibile essere secondi.

Io spero che riusciamo a reggere fino a giugno e poi completare La Rosa con i rinforzi necessari, poi da lì pretenderemo e farete bene a criticarlo se i risultati non arriveranno.


----------



## markjordan (3 Aprile 2021)

mi ha deluso
scarso acume


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma forse non ti è chiaro che un allenatore Top vuole giocatori Top, non è giusto perché se sei un allenatore bravo dovresti fare il fenomeno anche con i giocatori brocchi, ma il calcio è così, se vuoi Guardiola/Klopp/Conte/ Mourinho ( Anche se gli ultimi 2 MAI nella vita)etc etc..devi strapagarli e comprargli 15 giocatori forti.
> Noi non possiamo.PUNTO.



eh tutte le volte fate sti nomi..Guardiola,Klopp ecc..

un Sarri ti viene benissimo..è in trattativa con squadre come Roma e Napoli (e sembrerebbe vera anche la pista viola) figurati se non riusciamo a prenderlo noi

è un upgrade rispetto a Pioli? solo a discuterne si rischia la querela dall'avvocato di Maurizio..


----------



## markjordan (3 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come la scorsa volta, mha...
> 
> In poche parole prendete che pioli doveva sapere dell’errore di Theo e quindi non schierarlo? Non capisco...
> 
> ...


con questa rosa non puoi battere samp e altre squadrette ?
ma dai

e' che se hai 2 pippe clamorose e giocano fisso dal primo minuto mettendo i migliori quando sei sotto la colpa non e' della rosa
era semplice kalulu seele rebic-hauge , ma che ti inventi , boh


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Come la scorsa volta, mha...
> 
> In poche parole prendete che pioli doveva sapere dell’errore di Theo e quindi non schierarlo? Non capisco...
> 
> ...



C'erano rebic e hauge (che per me non è nulla di che) nettamente più forti di krunic e castilello.
Saele terzinodx non si può vedere.
Tutti fuori ruolo.
Può ance curare la fase difensiva che reputo scandalosa all'inverosimile, ogni partita 1-2 gol subiti.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Aprile 2021)

Questa è una delle tante partite che dovevamo stravincere ed, invece, per poco non la perdevamo con più del 60% di possesso a nostro favore e con un uomo in più. Questo è e mettiamoci che non riusciamo a vincerne due di fila da mesi...


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> con questa rosa non puoi battere samp e altre squadrette ?
> ma dai
> 
> e' che se hai 2 pippe clamorose e giocano fisso dal primo minuto mettendo i migliori quando sei sotto la colpa non e' della rosa
> era semplice kalulu seele rebic-hauge , ma che ti inventi , boh



Quindi è colpa di Pioli del passaggio di Theo e del palo di Kessie.

LOL


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'erano rebic e hauge (che per me non è nulla di che) nettamente più forti di krunic e castilello.
> Saele terzinodx non si può vedere.
> Tutti fuori ruolo.
> Può ance curare la fase difensiva che reputo scandalosa all'inverosimile, ogni partita 1-2 gol subiti.



Potrei darti ragione, posso mettere l’inconveniente che non sappiamo le cose dentro gli spogliatoi, rebic non al meglio, dalot ha fatto 3 partite di fila in nazionale, magari rebic era considerato il cambio di ibra salvo cose imprevedibili come è successo


----------



## markjordan (3 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi è colpa di Pioli del passaggio di Theo e del palo di Kessie.
> 
> LOL


gli episodi non entrano nei giudizi su come imposti una squadra
l'anno ci ha dimostrato che questa squadra funziona se e' offensiva , se metti quelle ali hai chiuso , non giochiamo , solo inutili passaggini (da cui deriva l'errore di theo , non ha sbocchi avanti fa la c......ta)


----------



## Milo (3 Aprile 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> gli episodi non entrano nei giudizi su come imposti una squadra
> l'anno ci ha dimostrato che questa squadra funziona se e' offensiva , se metti quelle ali hai chiuso , non giochiamo , solo inutili passaggini (da cui deriva l'errore di theo , non ha sbocchi avanti fa la c......ta)



Ammetterai che se non si regala quel gol la Samp col cavolo che ci fa gol


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2021)

Ma davvero c'è chi ancora lo difende? cos'altro deve fare? mettere Ibra in porta e Donnarumma in attacco?


----------



## morokan (3 Aprile 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> gli episodi non entrano nei giudizi su come imposti una squadra
> l'anno ci ha dimostrato che questa squadra funziona se e' offensiva , se metti quelle ali hai chiuso , non giochiamo , solo inutili passaggini (da cui deriva l'errore di theo , non ha sbocchi avanti fa la c......ta)



se non fai un tiro in porta, c'è poco da criticare Pioli, Ibra ha fatto schifo, come Chala,Theo di più Rebic non mi sembra sia stato chissà che, poi Saele terzino è dall'inizio campionato che dicono che lo volevano provare, magari era un arma in più per essere votati all'attacco, ma le punte devono anche segnare, non ********** sempre con i compagni perchè non gli dai la palla sui piedi!


----------



## Solo (3 Aprile 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ammetterai che se non si regala quel gol la Samp col cavolo che ci fa gol


Perchè, noi senza il rosso avremmo segnato?

Il problema mica sono gli episodi.

E' che Pioli ha toppato ancora la formazione con scelte incomprensibili e la squadra ha toppato ancora l'approccio alla partita. Il primo tempo non abbiamo giocato. Zero tiri in porta, come con Atalanta e Spezia.


----------



## markjordan (3 Aprile 2021)

morokan ha scritto:


> se non fai un tiro in porta, c'è poco da criticare Pioli, Ibra ha fatto schifo, come Chala,Theo di più Rebic non mi sembra sia stato chissà che, poi Saele terzino è dall'inizio campionato che dicono che lo volevano provare, magari era un arma in più per essere votati all'attacco, ma le punte devono anche segnare, non ********** sempre con i compagni perchè non gli dai la palla sui piedi!


con gli assist di samu e krunic non segnavano mezzo gol manco vanbasten e sheva


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Aprile 2021)

La verità e che Ranieri lo ha portato a spasso tatticamente.

Ranieri per esempio è uno degliallenatori più sottovalutati.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2021)

Mah... se non ti dai una sveglia passerai alla storia come il primo che da campione d inverno non va in champions... balordissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2021)

Anche se arriviamo quarti, questa squadra non ha futuro neanche a breve termine con Pioli.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche se arriviamo quarti, questa squadra non ha futuro neanche a breve termine con Pioli.



Se non fanno una mini-rivoluzione quest'estate, l'ennesima, allora si.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2021)

Oggi non l’ha vinta lui dai. Bastava mettere i giocatori nelle loro posizioni ed anche nell’apatia generale si vinceva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2021)

Alla fine l'andamento tra le mura amiche segue le regole del classico crollo verticale primaverile di Pioli.

Si va bene in trasferta perchè boh, vai a capire perché.


----------



## iceman. (3 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'andamento tra le mura amiche segue le regole del classico crollo verticale primaverile di Pioli.
> 
> Si va bene in trasferta perchè boh, vai a capire perché.



Ci si lamentava dei carichi invernali, delle assenze e di altre cose.
Pioli ha perso la squadra, va esonerato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2021)

La formazione iniziale è stata veramente scriteriata e ci è costata i due punti. Sarà meglio che si dia una svegliata.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2021)

Alla fine se sto qua si era preso una shitstorm nazionale epocale durante la nomina un motivo c'era. Tra l'altro fu una delle poche volte in cui tutti i tifosi del Milan erano d'accordo sulla scelta folle di sto qua. Totalmente assurda e ne paghiamo ora le conseguenze.


Un altro anno in pratica gettato nel cesso a meno di miracoli che non si vedono all'orizzonte. Finché non si prende un allenatore di livello reale non si andrà mai avanti.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Aprile 2021)

io vorrei essere dentro le squadre di Pioli per seguirle da vicino e capire questo assurdo fenomeno della bipolarità di risultati che si presenta costantemente

ci sono allenatori buoni e allenatori scarsi...lui riesca ad essere entrambi...ovviamente poi come ci insegna la matematica MENO x PIU fa MENO...e infatti è scarso

siccome non riesco a trovare motivazioni pratiche (tipo infortuni ecc) sono arrivato a una sorta di conclusione diciamo caratterial-psicologica

secondo me questo allenatore ha alcune skills particolarmente spiccate a livello motivazionale e all'inizio (prima stagione..o primo girone dipende dai casi) tira fuori qualcosa in piu e compatta la squadra...poi queste abilità si banalizzano con il tempo e una volta arrivate le prime difficoltà non si riprende piu

praticamente non fa ne danni ne cose buone...se le cose vanno bene lui non le danneggia e se vanno male non le raddrizza...

insomma un mediocre ma pure anomalo nella sua mediocrità


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Aprile 2021)

diamo il meglio quando siamo con le spalle al muro.
ci sarà da soffrire fino all'utima giornata.


----------



## Teddy (3 Aprile 2021)

Dovrebbe tornare a fare il "normalizzatore", specie quando ha i giocatori per farlo. Ogni volta che si inventa ruoli, puntualmente va male.
'Sta passione per Krunic non me la spiego.


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2021)

Sono assolutamente convinto di una cosa: se verrà confermato, l'anno prossimo non finirà la stagione.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io vorrei essere dentro le squadre di Pioli per seguirle da vicino e capire questo assurdo fenomeno della bipolarità di risultati che si presenta costantemente
> 
> ci sono allenatori buoni e allenatori scarsi...lui riesca ad essere entrambi...ovviamente poi come ci insegna la matematica MENO x PIU fa MENO...e infatti è scarso
> 
> ...



Per me non è cosi, ricordiamo che la nostra rosa è da 6/7 posto, alla fine ha sempre raggiunto quella posizione, non è una sciagura alla Giampy, ma non è meglio di Gattuso o Montella, magari ha fatto qualcosina meglio nel percorso ma al traguardo saranno tutti allo stesso punto


----------



## Alerossonero69 (4 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente convinto di una cosa: se verrà confermato, l'anno prossimo non finirà la stagione.



Non credo, loro hanno Pioli per spendere poco a meno che non si trovi in zona retrocessione non lo manderanno mai via


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente convinto di una cosa: se verrà confermato, l'anno prossimo non finirà la stagione.



La cosa che più mi da sconforto è che si non potrà gioire neanche in caso di qualificazione champion. Sappiamo tutti che in quel caso la società confermerebbe Pioli e tutti già sappiamo come andrà la prossima stagione se rimane Pioli.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Aprile 2021)

Ma chi volete che venga da noi?
E se con questa rosa poi non imbrocca la CL ricominciamo ad alternare allenatori strapagati ed inutili e giocatori altrettanto strapagati con le mogli che non vogliono lasciare Milano?
Siamo su un percorso relativamente virtuoso, ma siamo a metà percorso.
Ma lo vedete che rischi finanziari stanno correndo le due grandi spagnole, Rube e sfinter?


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2021)

Sono stato il primo a non credere in pioli, non lo volevo, ma cosa si può chiedere di più da lui? Ok ci sono degli sbagli, ma sta lottando per la Champions con una rosa che oggettivamente non so se è superiore a quella del Sassuolo. guardate che la nostra rosa è nettamente inferiore a Roma, Lazio, Juve, Inter, Atalanta e Napoli. Se va in Champions fa un miracolo


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi da sconforto è che si non potrà gioire neanche in caso di qualificazione champion. Sappiamo tutti che in quel caso la società confermerebbe Pioli e tutti già sappiamo come andrà la prossima stagione se rimane Pioli.



Si, è roba tipica dell’AC Milan


----------



## Albijol (4 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente convinto di una cosa: se verrà confermato, l'anno prossimo non finirà la stagione.



matematico


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Alcuni ci arrivano sempre con mesi di anticipo.altri si accodano al solito. Allenatore mediocre parla il palmarès.



Perfetto, hai riassunto la nostra recente storia con pochissime parole. Va a finire sempre allo stesso modo. 


Comunque mi auguro Maldini si svegli, perché al di là da come finirà (lo ripeto da mesi), Pioli non va confermato. Ha fatto il suo, grazie ma arrivederci.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Aprile 2021)

Ho sempre difeso a spada tratta il mister...per mesi ha giocato con mezza rosa indisponibile e ha retto l'urto alla grande non dimentichiamolo. Tuttavia si sta incartando da solo e spero che la smetta con gli esperimenti folli tipo Saele terzino con Kalulu in panca e Krunic esterno con Hauge e Rebic a prender freddo in panchina. 

E' mai possibile che i nostri allenatori ad un certo punto iniziano a far giocare tutti fuori ruolo? Ma perchè dico io?


----------



## Goro (6 Aprile 2021)

Verrà confermato, una spesa in meno da fare è la migliore spesa possibile


----------



## morokan (10 Aprile 2021)

oggi se abbiamo 3 punti in più, lo dobbiamo a lui, dite quello che volete!
Meite per Bennacer, ci stava, più fisicità a centrocampo
Gabbia per Kalulu, anche, , stavamo già giocando con 3 centrali, Kalulu Kjaer e Tomori, giustamente Gabbia dava più esperienza.
Dalot per Saele, Saele era visibilmente cotto, e a prescindere dall'azione che ha portato il 3 gol, Dalot dava una spinta in termini di freschezza, Saele non sarebbe riuscito a portare palla al piede quel pallone dopo 90 minuti.
Krunic per Chala, delle possibili soluzioni, Manzo era praticamente appena rientrato, Tonali sulla trequarti ancora non ci ha giocato, forse poteva tentare Hauge
ma sopratutto, sapendo il piglio di Leao, lo ha messo in campo quando ormai il Parma doveva mollare completamente la difesa, perchè anche con un uomo in più, aveva sempre 3 uomini sulla line di centrocampo, metterlo prima avrebbe tolto marcatura, pressing, perchè Rebic almeno pressa, Leao no, quindi oggi va dato merito a Pioli a prescindere da quel che succederà.


----------



## KakhaKaladze (10 Aprile 2021)

Quando indovina tutti i cambi come oggi, la sezione dedicata a Pioli è sempre vuota, immagino cosa ci sarebbe stato scritto in caso di 2-2

Ottima preparazione della gara, senza il rosso avremmo vinto almeno 0-3 e stupenda anche la risposta data ai pietosi di Sky a fine partita.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2021)

Formazione iniziale perfetta, sui cambi avrei qualcosa da ridire ma almeno ha capito che Castimelmo non deve vedere più il campo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2021)

Ci sarebbe da ridire anche sui cambi,dal momento che (come al solito) preferisce Krunic a tutti gli altri,il solito krunic che non fa filtro,non costruisce una sola azione ne interrompe quelle altrui.
Donnarumma 4 volte rilancia dal fondo verso il bosniaco,e per ben 4 volte non ne sfiora una.

Si è fatto notare solamente per un fallo conquistato (fallo tra l'altro da lui commesso ma fischiato a nostro favore).
Piuttosto rischierei Antonio Donnarumma a centrocampo pur di non rivedere mai più l'inutile krunic.

P.S Non è che se si vince allora "bravo Pioli,bravissimo,ha azzeccato tutto e tutti". No,bisogna dire anche le cose come stanno,senza leccaculismi vari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2021)

KakhaKaladze ha scritto:


> Quando indovina tutti i cambi come oggi, la sezione dedicata a Pioli è sempre vuota, immagino cosa ci sarebbe stato scritto in caso di 2-2
> 
> Ottima preparazione della gara, senza il rosso avremmo vinto almeno 0-3 e stupenda anche la risposta data ai pietosi di Sky a fine partita.



quoto.

ma in generale è sempre così quasi per tutti, si valuta sempre solo col risultato come unico fattore


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2021)

Oggi bene... per questo non si spiega ancora la formazione iniziale di Milan Sampdoria che era un autentico suicidio


----------



## mil77 (10 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe da ridire anche sui cambi,dal momento che (come al solito) preferisce Krunic a tutti gli altri,il solito krunic che non fa filtro,non costruisce una sola azione ne interrompe quelle altrui.
> Donnarumma 4 volte rilancia dal fondo verso il bosniaco,e per ben 4 volte non ne sfiora una.
> 
> Si è fatto notare solamente per un fallo conquistato (fallo tra l'altro da lui commesso ma fischiato a nostro favore).
> ...



Appunti bisogna dire le cose come stanno. Oggi bravo Pioli i cambi azzeccati hanno congelato la partita. Non abbiamo più subito nulla nonostante fossimo in difficoltà


----------



## Solo (18 Aprile 2021)

Ma cosa fanno a Milanello durante la settimana? Ok che davanti a parte Ibra gli altri sono da serie B, ma a me sembra che a livello di fase offensiva non ci sia neanche mezza idea.


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2021)

È andata bene oggi, nonostante Pioli.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

Improponibile il suo calcio.
Tatticamente vale zero, 15 allenatori se lo portano tranquillamente a spasso.


----------



## Albijol (18 Aprile 2021)

Solo la dea della fortuna ci ha fatto vincere oggi. Tra l altro con i suoi fantastici cambi siamo riusciti a fare ancora più schifo


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2021)

Con lui in panchina non faremo mai quel salto di qualità per tornare grandi e vincere coppe. Questo è.


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Con lui in panchina non faremo mai quel salto di qualità per tornare grandi e vincere coppe. Questo è.



Macché guai a criticarlo.
L'anno prossimo usciamo ai gironi, questo mi pare ovvio


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2021)

alcuni dicono che scriviamo qui solo dopo le sconfitte per criticarlo

ecco è il momento di criticarlo anche dopo una vittoria...

già confermarlo con la champions è una pazzia ma quando leggo che il Milan lo confermerà a priori c'è da piangere sul serio


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> alcuni dicono che scriviamo qui solo dopo le sconfitte per criticarlo
> 
> ecco è il momento di criticarlo anche dopo una vittoria...
> 
> già confermarlo con la champions è una pazzia ma quando leggo che il Milan lo confermerà a priori c'è da piangere sul serio


Faccio sempre l'esempio dell'Inter. Loro dovevano come minimo erigere una statua a Spalletti, invece hanno preferito investire su Conte. Forse in europa continueranno a fare figure barbine, ma almeno qualcosa lo vincono comunque.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Aprile 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Faccio sempre l'esempio dell'Inter. Loro dovevano come minimo erigere una statua a Spalletti, invece hanno preferito investire su Conte. Forse in europa continueranno a fare figure barbine, ma almeno qualcosa lo vincono comunque.



Onestamente è esattamente quello che dovremmo fare noi in caso di CL. Un grazie a Pioli e dentro un allenatore di livello superiore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Aprile 2021)

- Giocatori destabilizzati perché da un giorno all'altro è stato detto loro che non avremmo più giocato la Champions

- Sassuolo che giocherà col coltello tra i denti per spirito di rivalsa

- Lega che dopo questo tentativo di golpe manderà Auriemma ad arbitrare la partita con la Curva Nord della Lazio al VAR


E se perderemo a chi andrà tutta la colpa? A Pioli che schiera Krunic al posto di Diaz.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> - Giocatori destabilizzati perché da un giorno all'altro è stato detto loro che non avremmo più giocato la Champions
> 
> - Sassuolo che giocherà col coltello tra i denti per spirito di rivalsa
> 
> ...



Se Pioli centra la CL dopo questi due giorni è da rinnovare altroché. Madonna ci siamo giocati tutto....


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2021)

Partita difficilissima domani, Ste. E ci presentiamo senza la spina dorsale.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Aprile 2021)

Per domani zero speranze e zero responsabilità dell'allenatore.
Domani qualsiasi critica sarà gratuita.

Clima surreale, Sassuolo versione Ajax di Crujff e diversi titolari fuori... che brutto pomeriggio ci attende, spero di dimenticarmi della partita dato l'orario


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2021)

Le sue scelte sono un sabotaggio. Lo ho scritto in diretta quando ha tolto la turca per inserire il feticcio Krunic.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Ce la sta facendo a farci arrivare in Europa League dopo un girone da primo in classifica.
Seriamente, qualcuno davvero vuole presentarsi con questo qui anche l'anno prossimo?
Pareggi a fatica con la Sampdoria, vinci contro il Genoa grazie al fattore C, perdi con il Sassuolo, pareggi con l'Udinese.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2021)

Pioli perché non si dimette???


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Che schifo di allenatore mamma mia, non lo sopporto più.
Che chiavica, se lo portano tutti a spasso, da gennaio ne avrà vinte si e no 3-4


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2021)

Questa sconfitta è tutto merito di Pioli.

Quando primo cambio inserisci il tuo primo amore krunic,capisci già che non potrai mani vincere.
Grazie


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

troppa paura...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2021)

Non era mia successo che la squadra campione d'inverno potesse stare fuori dalla Champions mai in 100 anni di storia.

Siamo la squadra che in una stagione ha strappato tanti record in positivo ma che sta per fare il record negativo del secolo

Pioli


----------



## malos (21 Aprile 2021)

Delusione totale, era meglio quando eravamo in 4 gatti e non aveva scelte, li era bravo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2021)

Complimenti a Pioli. Oggi c'erano due partite. Prima dei suoi cambi indecorosi e dopo.
Un allenatore che ormai é un peso per questa squadra. Le sue scelte incidono sempre e comunque in modo negativo. Non se ne puo proprio piu. Noi qui lo vediamo gia quando lui prende le decisioni, incredibile come possa fare scelte talmente assurde.

Oggi ha messo in campo un zona centrale con Kessié, Meite e Krunic - in 3 zero creativita e pochissima qualita per difendersi. Partita rovinata, abbiamo perso totalmente di mano il controllo.

Mentalita da allenatore mediocre, un Ballardini qualsiasi.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Indipendentemente dalla partita di oggi anche se arrivi in Champions, poi dove vuoi andare con Pioli?

L'andamento del 2021 fa capire benissimo come sarà la prossima stagione con Pioli in panchina.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non era mia successo che la squadra campione d'inverno potesse stare fuori dalla Champions mai in 100 anni di storia.
> 
> Siamo la squadra che in una stagione ha strappato tanti record in positivo ma che sta per fare il record negativo del secolo
> 
> Pioli



Che allenatore inutile, lo licenzierei stasera stesso.
Baciasse il culo a Ibra e agli arbitri che ci hanno dato rigori ogni partita


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalla partita di oggi anche se arrivi in Champions, poi dove vuoi andare con Pioli?
> 
> L'andamento del 2021 fa capire benissimo come sarà la prossima stagione con Pioli in panchina.



Tanto sarebbe esonerato ad ottbore dai.. ah questo punto partiamo da Allegri la prossima stagione e facciamo buttare fuori dall'EL ai gironi va


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalla partita di oggi anche se arrivi in Champions, poi dove vuoi andare con Pioli?
> 
> L'andamento del 2021 fa capire benissimo come sarà la prossima stagione con Pioli in panchina.



Macché guai a criticarlo, è il nostro eroe e sta facendo un lavoro strepitoso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Aprile 2021)

Vergognati perdente


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Ha lapidato un vantaggio di 9-10 punti hahahahahah.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

Va preso sarri


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Eppure sto cesso resterà anche l'anno prossimo senza Champions.


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Aprile 2021)

Con Krunic al posto del turco è venuto completamente a mancare il collegamento tra i reparti, siamo andati in confusione e la frittata è stata fatta. Cambio a dir poco scellerato. Dispiace dirlo, ma sta buttando alle ortiche tutto quello che di buono che aveva fatto.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Aprile 2021)

Eravamo a +10 sui mafiosi.

Stasera saremo a pari punti.

Complimenti.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Aprile 2021)

Ha rotto con i suoi cambi di m... Non se ne può più di vedere Krunic


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Aprile 2021)

Da esonero


----------



## Kayl (21 Aprile 2021)

Maldini avrebbe dovuto minacciarlo di sodomia nel momento in cui ha visto Leao scendere in campo il secondo tempo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2021)

V-A-T-T-E-N-E

Gestione demenziale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2021)

Dal prossimo anno si riparte con Ragnick con due anni di ritardo.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

a giugno deve andarsene, bisogna ripartire con nuovi giocatori e un nuovo allenatore (possibilmente buono).

ma non c'è un euro, purtroppo niente sarri o allegri, se ci va bene arriva juric o de zerbi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dal prossimo anno si riparte con Ragnick con due anni di ritardo.



Così buttiamo via l'ennesima stagione


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Aprile 2021)

io l'ho sempre difeso, ma questa sconfitta è colpa solo sua. La mentalità del "metto un difensore e tolgo un attaccane cosi ci difendiamo i più" non ha mai funzionato. bastava mettere brahim per chala. ed invece no. Ora si salvi chi può contro lazio juve e atalanta in trasferta


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dal prossimo anno si riparte con Ragnick con due anni di ritardo.


ragnick ha chiesto 60 milioni per il mercato.... non arriva di sicuro.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

E per l'ennesima volta...
"Good game ste... Good game" cit


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Il vero Pioli è quello del 2021. La carriera lo dimostra, eh. 

Giusto confermarlo se l'unica alternativa è uno scandalo ancor peggiore alla Ragnarock. Ma per il resto...


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2021)

E' da gennaio che dico che va esonerato...parole al vento


----------



## Snake (21 Aprile 2021)

ma seriamente come diavolo è possibile che faccia sempre gli stessi errori nei finali di partita con sti cambi demenziali, boh è inconcepibile, era scontato che finiva così


----------



## rossonerosud (21 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> a giugno deve andarsene, bisogna ripartire con nuovi giocatori e un nuovo allenatore (possibilmente buono).
> 
> ma non c'è un euro, purtroppo niente sarri o allegri, se ci va bene arriva juric o de zerbi.



Metterei la firma per uno dei due


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Aprile 2021)

Il problema é che le scelte di un allenatore danno dei segnali alla squadra... Se tu metti Krunic e Mandzukic il segnale che passa é muscoli, difesa e ripartenze. Krunic ormai é il nuovo pupillo, io mi sarei anche rotto di queste scelte da perdenti. 

Pioli si riconferma quello che é sempre stato, indipendentemente da come finirà la stagione. Troppi segnali sbagliati, appena l'onda di entusiasmo ha smesso di trasportare il Milan tutti i suoi difetti sono usciti fuori (paura, maleducazione e mediocricità su tutte).

Non mi interessa il risultato, valutiamo il modo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2021)

Pioli ha perso la partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così buttiamo via l'ennesima stagione



Onestamente non lo so. Sarei stato curioso di vederlo al posto di Pioli. Alla fine visto come sono andate le cose aveva ragione Gazidis, è difficile per molti ammettere questo fatto. Sarebbe stato un fallimento identico magari, però almeno era qualcosa di diverso dal solito, una via mai sperimentata prima.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Aprile 2021)

L'avevo detto io.. era da cacciare un mese e mezzo fa' quando mise krunic titolare in attacco per 3 partite di fila, non può allenare, va curato alla testa in qualche clinica..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Aprile 2021)

Da Milan-Atalanta a questo allenatore qui é saltato totalmente il cervello.
Praticamente non passano due partite senza invezioni tattiche e scelte che sanno di sabotaggio.

Ad inizio stagione ha messo in campo sempre la squadre piu logica, senza esperimenti e invenzioni. Ora che ci mette 'del suo' sono fallimenti e solamente fallimenti dietro l'angolo.
Un allenatore che é un peso. L'autogestione della squadra sarebbe un upgrade rispetto alle sue idee tattiche.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (21 Aprile 2021)

Dio Santo avevi Hauge, Diaz, ma pure Tonali toh... Io non lo so quale mente perversa fa entrare Krunic e tiene in campo quel cesso molleggiato... Ma gli levassero il patentino


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Si crede talmente superiore che non si accorge di quanti è scarso


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2021)

Il derby di ritorno era stato un grande campanello d'allarme, ma la società non è stata abbastanza intelligente da capirlo. Ed ora ci prepariamo a buttare l'ennesima stagione. Speriamo in Pirlo, che nella Juve sta facendo altrettante sciagure e che continui a farle.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Aprile 2021)

Finale inscenato per giustificare la fuga di Dollarumma.
Pace, ma almeno non rinnovino Ibra


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

che sia un mediocre non ci piove, ma leggo 3 milioni di post critici su pioli e nemmeno uno che avrebbe fatto come quell'altro..

cambi tardivi poi non doveva fare cambi, 
che cesso meite ma quando gioca tonali è cesso anche tonali,
leao fa schifo ma poi manzu fa schifo,
turca vergognati ma poi krunic vergognati, ma quando sale diaz si deve vergognare pure lui,
hauge salvaci tu ma hauge fa sempre sboccare,
ibra dio ma ibra non c'è mai.

non è che magari non abbiamo azzeccato un acquisto è. no ma va bene così!
prossimo anno rinnovi e continuità. puntiamo al 4o posto, la vittoria che non da coppe.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2021)

Missione compiuta
Guardate la media punti nel girone di ritorno


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

l'inter ha svoltato esonerando pioli e andando prima su spalletti e poi conte.
serve un allenatore vero, purtroppo senza champions non arriverà. è un cane che si morde la coda.


----------



## PoloNegativo (21 Aprile 2021)

Avrà una relazione con Krunic altrimenti non si spiega.
Poi questa scelta di difendersi ogni volta per tenere il risultato lo rispecchia totalmente: impaurito, inetto, modesto.


----------



## mil77 (21 Aprile 2021)

Caro Stefano i tuoi cambi erano anche giusti, due diffidati di cui uno anche acciaccato, ma gli inserimenti proprio no. A 18 minuti dalla fine con gli spazi che c'erano mai nella vita Krunic quando hai in panchina diaz che negli spazi va a nozze.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2021)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Avrà una relazione con Krunic altrimenti non si spiega.
> Poi questa scelta di difendersi ogni volta per tenere il risultato lo rispecchia totalmente: impaurito, inetto, modesto.



Provinciale e sintetizzi tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non era mia successo che la squadra campione d'inverno potesse stare fuori dalla Champions mai in 100 anni di storia.
> 
> Siamo la squadra che in una stagione ha strappato tanti record in positivo ma che sta per fare il record negativo del secolo
> 
> Pioli





Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dalla partita di oggi anche se arrivi in Champions, poi dove vuoi andare con Pioli?
> 
> L'andamento del 2021 fa capire benissimo come sarà la prossima stagione con Pioli in panchina.



Fortuna ci hanno dato duecento rigori all' andata...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> l'inter ha svoltato esonerando pioli e andando prima su spalletti e poi conte.
> serve un allenatore vero, purtroppo senza champions non arriverà. è un cane che si morde la coda.



ma neanche con la champions sarebbe arrivato ahahahahahaha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2021)

La cosa che mi manda ai pazzi è che se per puro caso sculiamo la champion tanta gente lo riconfermerebbe...


----------



## Milanoide (21 Aprile 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> io l'ho sempre difeso, ma questa sconfitta è colpa solo sua. La mentalità del "metto un difensore e tolgo un attaccane cosi ci difendiamo i più" non ha mai funzionato. bastava mettere brahim per chala. ed invece no. Ora si salvi chi può contro lazio juve e atalanta in trasferta



Lo ho sempre difeso anche io.
Ma se avesse voluto fare quello che dici tu, avrebbe messo Tonali perché è troppo palese che con Krunic giochi con un uomo in meno.
Dopodiché due gol con i due centrali di difesa per viole.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Per domani zero speranze e zero responsabilità dell'allenatore.
> Domani qualsiasi critica sarà gratuita.
> 
> Clima surreale, Sassuolo versione Ajax di Crujff e diversi titolari fuori... che brutto pomeriggio ci attende, spero di dimenticarmi della partita dato l'orario



Mi autocito.

Nessun senso mettere Krunic, ma chi metteva? Il Tonali visto col Genoa?
Bisognava puntare su Hauge e Diaz, forse avremmo, al massimo, pareggiato.

Non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso, purtroppo me ne sono ricordato e l'ho vista tutta tranne una decina di minuti.


----------



## Milanoide (21 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Provinciale e sintetizzi tutto.



Se avesse voluto difendersi avrebbe messo Tonali.
Piuttosto è prigioniero del non voler rischiare infortuni con giocatori che sono l'uno il cambio dell'altro in campo contemporaneamente.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Aprile 2021)

dovremmo fare carte false per sarri ma la realtà dice che gli ultimi 2 allenatori sono stati giampaolo e pioli, mi aspetto a questo punto o il rinnovo di pioli o un di francesco qualunque. peccato.


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2021)

Ottimo l'ingresso di Krunic. Veramente utile.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mi autocito.
> 
> Nessun senso mettere Krunic, ma chi metteva? Il Tonali visto col Genoa?
> Bisognava puntare su Hauge e Diaz, forse avremmo, al massimo, pareggiato.
> ...



Diaz al posto di chala. o metti Hauge. Inserisci krunic abbassi il baricentro e mostri che vuoi difendere il risultato.


----------



## Teddy (21 Aprile 2021)

Ha proprio una mentalità da provinciale, non può difendere un misero 1-0. Poi 'sta fissa per Krunic è inspiegabile, tralasciando il gol a Verona, si è dimostrato totalmente inutile in ogni partita. Difficilmente ci porterà in CL. A 7 partite dalla fine è dura trovare un sostituto, ma andrebbe esonerato.


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mi autocito.
> 
> Nessun senso mettere Krunic, ma chi metteva? Il Tonali visto col Genoa?
> Bisognava puntare su Hauge e Diaz, forse avremmo, al massimo, pareggiato.
> ...



A proposito del tuo post precedente. Sassuolo che esulta come se avesse vinto lo scudetto. Al pareggio, al gol del vantaggio, sulla punizione a due in area, al fischio finale. Non mettevano in campo questa voglia dalla prima stagione in A.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Diaz al posto di chala. o metti Hauge. Inserisci krunic abbassi il baricentro e mostri che vuoi difendere il risultato.



Si ma cambiava poco, avremmo pareggiato al massimo.

Mica lo difendo, dico che se tu giochi con centravanti Leao e Rebic, mancano 3 titolari, Calabria e Chala non hanno i 90 minuti, la storia dei rinnovi e della SL, il campo cosa vuoi che decreti? Una vittoria o una sconfitta?

Non bisogna mai abbassare il baricentro, ma già con l'entrata di Mandzukic la partita è bella che finita.
Col Genoa aveva senso, col Sassuolo no.

Per cui non difendo Pioli, ma questa sconfitta ha mille altri motivi.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> A proposito del tuo post precedente. Sassuolo che esulta come se avesse vinto lo scudetto. Al pareggio, al gol del vantaggio, sulla punizione a due in area, al fischio finale. Non mettevano in campo questa voglia dalla prima stagione in A.



Ma vallo a spiegare agli altri milanisti... purtroppo si è creata una spaccatura anche tra di noi, ma forse perchè io, te ed altri siamo più navigati e vediamo anche altre partite... la convinzione mostrata dal Sassuolo e dalla Samp e dal Genoa non è la stessa delle altre partite...

Ma che ti devo dire? Per me è palese, ovvio e anche di facile lettura.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Comunque, qualcuno pensava davvero di poter vincere lo scudetto con Pioli e con Conte sull'altra sponda?


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma vallo a spiegare agli altri milanisti... purtroppo si è creata una spaccatura anche tra di noi, ma forse perchè io, te ed altri siamo più navigati e vediamo anche altre partite... la convinzione mostrata dal Sassuolo e dalla Samp e dal Genoa non è la stessa delle altre partite...
> 
> Ma che ti devo dire? Per me è palese, ovvio e anche di facile lettura.



Ma se succede spesso, non sarà che facciamo schifo noi?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Aprile 2021)

cacciate sto schifoso incompetente. Quanto lo odio santo Dio. 

Meglio il maestro Giampollo quasi quasi


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, qualcuno pensava davvero di poter vincere lo scudetto con Pioli e con Conte sull'altra sponda?



Io no.
Ma pensavo di arrivare tra le prime 4 e invece abbiamo buttato via tutto quanto fatto di buono.
I simboli del disastro del 2021 sono Ibra che fa tutto tranne che pensare al Milan (nazionale, Sanremo, espulsioni) e Pioli con la fissa di Krunic.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2021)

ho finito anche la forza di chiedere l'esonero


----------



## markjordan (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che sia un mediocre non ci piove, ma leggo 3 milioni di post critici su pioli e nemmeno uno che avrebbe fatto come quell'altro..
> 
> cambi tardivi poi non doveva fare cambi,
> che cesso meite ma quando gioca tonali è cesso anche tonali,
> ...


lascia perdere le nostre incongruenze da tifosi
la squadra c'e' , stavamo dominando , manca un goleador (rari)
senza krunic in rosa staremmo paciosi a ridosso dell'inter e forse nella coppa
basta un nulla a rovinare una ricetta


----------



## Stex (21 Aprile 2021)

Sono incazzato nero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> cacciate sto schifoso incompetente. Quanto lo odio santo Dio.
> 
> Meglio il maestro Giampollo quasi quasi



Con gli stadi aperti avrebbe fatto pari pari giampollo. Non aggiungo neanche il fattore Ibra, bastava il pubblico negli stadi e sicuramente non avrebbe rinnovato l'anno scorso.


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma se succede spesso, non sarà che facciamo schifo noi?



Ma che noi facciamo schifo è un dato di fatto. Ma un Genoa salvo che si dispera per un autogol come fosse morto un parente stretto l'ho visto solo con noi. Le esultanza di oggi le vedo solo con noi. I giocatori dello Spezia che festeggiano una settimana li vedo solo con noi. 

Berardi perché non ha mai affrontato la Juve in carriera?


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma se succede spesso, non sarà che facciamo schifo noi?



Ancora?
Lo stesso De Zerbi ha detto che è contento che i suoi ragazzi ci hanno messo qualcosa in più (che poi sul campo manco si è visto).

Veramente per me siete voi a non capire.
Io non ho mai detto e scritto che siamo forti o che non facciamo schifo: ho sempre detto e scritto che siamo da sesto/settimo posto, ma che senza infortuni saremmo potuti andare in Champions comodi.

Noi siamo mediocri, molto mediocri, per mille motivi (giochiamo con centravanti che non sono centravanti ad esempio), ma se durante il girone di andata l'atteggiamento degli avversari era di un certo tipo, al ritorno è diventato di un altro tipo e sono cose che succedono spessissimo nel calcio itagliota.

Sono contento che l'arbitraggio è stato perfetto.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> cacciate sto schifoso incompetente. Quanto lo odio santo Dio.
> 
> Meglio il maestro Giampollo quasi quasi



Almeno Giampollo faceva ridere..


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma che noi facciamo schifo è un dato di fatto. Ma un Genoa salvo che si dispera per un autogol come fosse morto un parente stretto l'ho visto solo con noi. Le esultanza di oggi le vedo solo con noi. I giocatori dello Spezia che festeggiano una settimana li vedo solo con noi.
> 
> Berardi perché non ha mai affrontato la Juve in carriera?



Ma infatti, ripeto... come si fa a non vedere?

Tutto qua.

Poi noi siamo mediocri, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Aprile 2021)

Son sempre stato dalla sua.
Ma dopo oggi credo che a fine anno serva altro, qualsiasi posizione si arrivi.

Mettere Krunic quando hai Hauge e Diaz a disposizione è da completo folli


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Son sempre stato dalla sua.
> Ma dopo oggi credo che a fine anno serva altro, qualsiasi posizione si arrivi.
> 
> Mettere Krunic quando hai Hauge e Diaz a disposizione è da completo folli



senza dubbio, anche a me ha stancato. è giusto mettere uno di quei 2.

detto ciò, però, diaz e hauge avrebbero fatto schifo uguale e lo abbiamo visto in 1000 occasioni.
non pronti, giovani, fuoriforma, leggerini... quello che vuoi ma avrebbero fatto schifo


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio, anche a me ha stancato. è giusto mettere uno di quei 2.
> 
> detto ciò, però, diaz e hauge avrebbero fatto schifo uguale e lo abbiamo visto in 1000 occasioni.
> non pronti, giovani, fuoriforma, leggerini... quello che vuoi ma avrebbero fatto schifo



Si infatti avrebbero fatto schifo, ahimè.

Forse però non avremmo perso...

La cosa che molti non capiscono è questa: il messaggio alla squadra è sbagliato mettendo Krunic (che io odio), ma se Meitè è meglio di Tonali (innegabile) anche Krunic è meglio di quei due (che potenzialmente potrebbero sbocciare ma che ora servono, ahimè, a poco).


----------



## uolfetto (22 Aprile 2021)

Io una cosa che non ho capito di Pioli è questa, a inizio stagione faceva le interviste dicendo che Leao non è un centravanti. Abbiamo giocato qualche volta con Rebic punta e Leao a sinistra e vincevamo. A un certo punto ha cambiato idea completamente.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io una cosa che non ho capito di Pioli è questa, a inizio stagione faceva le interviste dicendo che Leao non è un centravanti. Abbiamo giocato qualche volta con Rebic punta e Leao a sinistra e vincevamo. A un certo punto ha cambiato idea completamente.



Sono sincero: non mi ricordo molto le partite da te citate.

Ricordo Parma-Milan X (Leao è entrato a destra), Genoa-Milan X (Rebic è uscito per infortunio), Benevento-Milan 2 e?
Non mi ricordo partite con loro contemporaneamente in campo nelle posizioni da te citate in campionato.

Posso sbagliarmi ma quei due, in quelle posizioni, contemporaneamente, hanno giocato pochissimo e forse ne abbiamo vinta 1.

Abbiamo vinto più spesso con solo 1 dei 2 (Verona, Fiorentina, Sassuolo, Lazio, Torino).


----------



## uolfetto (22 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sono sincero: non mi ricordo molto le partite da te citate.
> 
> Ricordo Parma-Milan X (Leao è entrato a destra), Genoa-Milan X (Rebic è uscito per infortunio), Benevento-Milan 2 e?
> Non mi ricordo partite con loro contemporaneamente in campo nelle posizioni da te citate in campionato.
> ...



Scusa mi sono espresso male, ho scritto in maniera confusa. Intendevo che abbiamo giocato delle partite con Rebic punta e abbiamo vinto (anche se a molti non piace in quella posizione). Poi Leao lo fai giocare a sinistra in condizioni "normali" e dici nelle interviste che non è assolutamente un attaccante. Allora non sarebbe naturale giocare con Rebic punta e Leao a sinistra? Perchè fa il contrario, come se a un certo punto avesse cambiato le sue convinzioni su questa cosa.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scusa mi sono espresso male, ho scritto in maniera confusa. Intendevo che abbiamo giocato delle partite con Rebic punta e abbiamo vinto (anche se a molti non piace in quella posizione). Poi Leao lo fai giocare a sinistra in condizioni "normali" e dici nelle interviste che non è assolutamente un attaccante. Allora non sarebbe naturale giocare con Rebic punta e Leao a sinistra? Perchè fa il contrario, come se a un certo punto avesse cambiato le sue convinzioni su questa cosa.



Ah ecco.

Ma il problema è sempre lo stesso: tu non puoi affrontare una stagione con un solo centravanti.
Molti utenti ridevano all'acquisto di Mandzu, che è stato preso perchè, se non è chiaro, non c'è mezzo euro per i cartellini.

Però concordo, se sono a disposizione la punta ahimè la deve fare Rebic.

E dirò di più: quando manca Ibra sti due non devono mai essere contemporaneamente in campo, a sinistra metto Hauge per dio! o Diaz!


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ah ecco.
> 
> Ma il problema è sempre lo stesso: tu non puoi affrontare una stagione con un solo centravanti.
> Molti utenti ridevano all'acquisto di Mandzu, che è stato preso perchè, se non è chiaro, non c'è mezzo euro per i cartellini.
> ...



Con Rebic punta, nonostante lui non sia adatto, abbiamo fatto sempre bene. Purtroppo Pioli è un sadico che ama fustigarsi ripetendo esperimenti fallimentari


----------



## mandraghe (22 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco le critiche a Pioli.

Molti milanisti schifano l'unica opportunità per poterci permettere qualcuno decente e poi si critica Pioli. 

Beh abituatevi perché, sic stantibus rebus, di meglio non potremo permetterci.

Ma son convinto che molti milanisti saranno comunque contenti di tenersi Elliott e Gazidis per anni. L'importante è aver schivato la superlega.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Aprile 2021)

certo i soldi poi non ci sono no per l'allenatore..se ne dai 7 a Ibra..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2021)

La classifica dopo Milan-Crotone
Come abbiamo buttato via la Champions
#PioliOnFire


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non capisco le critiche a Pioli.
> 
> Molti milanisti schifano l'unica opportunità per poterci permettere qualcuno decente e poi si critica Pioli.
> 
> ...



Sta per essere il protagonista di un evento mai successo nella storia del calcio (da campione d inverno a quinto) e non capisci le critiche?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La classifica dopo Milan-Crotone
> Come abbiamo buttato via la Champions
> #PioliOnFire



Roba da esonero senza se e senza ma


----------



## gabri65 (23 Aprile 2021)

Non mi sono mai espresso sugli allenatori, salvo il fatto che il calcio di Gattuso lo trovavo da spararsi.

Ma per esonerare questo non importa guardare la classifica, basta osservare che mette fisso Krunic. Incidentalmente da quando è cominciata la sua massiccia presenza le cose sono peggiorate.

Non può essere ritenuto un allenatore sano di mente questo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Aprile 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sta per essere il protagonista di un evento mai successo nella storia del calcio (da campione d inverno a quinto) e non capisci le critiche?




Ero ironico ovviamente


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ero ironico ovviamente



aaaaah scusami


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2021)

La cosa che mi fa stare male è che comunque andrà andrà male. O non andiamo in champion o se la sculiamo questo rimane e l'anno prossimo faremo un'annata disastrosa e inguardabile.

Purtroppo non esiste l'opzione sculare la champion e cacciare Pioli per la società.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa stare male è che comunque andrà andrà male. O non andiamo in champion o se la sculiamo questo rimane e l'anno prossimo faremo un'annata disastrosa e inguardabile.
> 
> Purtroppo non esiste l'opzione sculare la champion e cacciare Pioli per la società.



Intanto andiamoci e prendiamo i premi.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Aprile 2021)

Non avverrà mai, ma a noi servirebbe un top 10 allenatori del mondo. 

L'inter in due anni con Conte (12 milioni, sti ***.....i) è passata da un 4 posto all'ultimo minuto a vincer lo scudetto con 10 punti e oltre.
Certo, un allenatore simile pretende e rompe anche sul mercato perchè essendo stato preso per vincere poi vuole i giocatori per farlo, quindi da noi non arriverà mai.


----------



## folletto (24 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi sono mai espresso sugli allenatori, salvo il fatto che il calcio di Gattuso lo trovavo da spararsi.
> 
> Ma per esonerare questo non importa guardare la classifica, basta osservare che mette fisso Krunic. Incidentalmente da quando è cominciata la sua massiccia presenza le cose sono peggiorate.
> 
> Non può essere ritenuto un allenatore sano di mente questo.



A me pare uno che quando arriva il momento decisivo perde la testa e non è in grado di prendere decisioni "coraggiose". Non è un vincente e fa il papà buono con i giocatori. Peccato, aveva lavorato bene ma è come il tennista che serve per il match e arriva il braccino e.......puf.....finita


----------



## gabri65 (24 Aprile 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> A me pare uno che quando arriva il momento decisivo perde la testa e non è in grado di prendere decisioni "coraggiose". Non è un vincente e fa il papà buono con i giocatori. Peccato, aveva lavorato bene ma è come il tennista che serve per il match e arriva il braccino e.......puf.....finita



Sì, concordo. Bravissima persona, per carità, ed io dò fiducia a prescindere fino a dimostrazione contraria, anche con Giampaolo.

Aveva iniziato bene, e, sempre sia merito suo, gli riconosco il fatto di aver permesso a Kessie, Bennacer e Calabria di esprimersi meglio. Ma a questo punto mi chiedo quanto c'è effettivamente del suo lavoro.

E' vero, c'è stata anche una serie terribile di infortuni (pure quella da indagare) e altre congiunzioni astrali. Ma siamo al limite dell'esonero. Certe scelte sinceramente le trovo inspiegabili, come appunto il discorso di Krunic, una cosa veramente obbrobriosa. Anche Pioli sembra avere punti fissi e feticci non negoziabili.


----------



## folletto (24 Aprile 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, concordo. Bravissima persona, per carità, ed io dò fiducia a prescindere fino a dimostrazione contraria, anche con Giampaolo.
> 
> Aveva iniziato bene, e, sempre sia merito suo, gli riconosco il fatto di aver permesso a Kessie, Bennacer e Calabria di esprimersi meglio. Ma a questo punto mi chiedo quanto c'è effettivamente del suo lavoro.
> 
> E' vero, c'è stata anche una serie terribile di infortuni (pure quella da indagare) e altre congiunzioni astrali. Ma siamo al limite dell'esonero. Certe scelte sinceramente le trovo inspiegabili, come appunto il discorso di Krunic, una cosa veramente obbrobriosa. Anche Pioli sembra avere punti fissi e feticci non negoziabili.



Sì, Krunic, il modulo intoccabile anche quando non hai più interpreti adeguati, i cambi e le tattiche in certe partite, guarda caso da febbraio in poi


----------



## uolfetto (24 Aprile 2021)

Parliamoci chiaramente:
Inter e Napoli sono nettamente superiori a noi come rosa, la Juventus è mezza bollita ma è comunque la squadra che aveva vinto 9 scudetti di fila. Le nostre avversarie erano/sono Roma, Lazio e Atalanta. Purtroppo l'Atalanta viene da due stagioni stellari in proporzione alla sua storia, e sembra avere qualcosa in più di noi. Ovviamente ci sarà grande delusione per come è andato l'inizio di campionato e tutto l'anno solare post-covid. Ah, questa storia del record negativo da campioni d'inverno a quinti, la vergogna del secolo ecc., ok negli annali magari sarà ricordato così; però se andiamo a vedere quest'anno la classifica è sempre stata molto equilibrata. A fine girone il Milan era primo a 43 punti, l'Atalanta quinta a 36, la Lazio settima a 34. Perdere 10 punti in un girone non è che sia questa cosa così incredibile come la dipingete voi. Nonostante qualcuno dicesse che fossimo a un passo dal diciannovesimo e matematicamente in champions grazie a una serie di calcoli leggermente arzigogolati. Tutto questo solo per amore della verità, e non tanto per difendere Pioli visto che ai tempi del suo arrivo ero negativamente sconvolto (avrei preso Spalletti e persino Ranieri) e nonostante anche in seguito fossi ben predisposto all'arrivo di Rangnick (seppur solo come ds e cercando un compromesso con Maldini e un altro allenatore compatibile). Questo è quanto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Aprile 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaramente:
> Inter e Napoli sono nettamente superiori a noi come rosa, la Juventus è mezza bollita ma è comunque la squadra che aveva vinto 9 scudetti di fila. Le nostre avversarie erano/sono Roma, Lazio e Atalanta. Purtroppo l'Atalanta viene da due stagioni stellari in proporzione alla sua storia, e sembra avere qualcosa in più di noi. Ovviamente ci sarà grande delusione per come è andato l'inizio di campionato e tutto l'anno solare post-covid. Ah, questa storia del record negativo da campioni d'inverno a quinti, la vergogna del secolo ecc., ok negli annali magari sarà ricordato così; però se andiamo a vedere quest'anno la classifica è sempre stata molto equilibrata. A fine girone il Milan era primo a 43 punti, l'Atalanta quinta a 36, la Lazio settima a 34. Perdere 10 punti in un girone non è che sia questa cosa così incredibile come la dipingete voi. Nonostante qualcuno dicesse che fossimo a un passo dal diciannovesimo e matematicamente in champions grazie a una serie di calcoli leggermente arzigogolati. Tutto questo solo per amore della verità, e non tanto per difendere Pioli visto che ai tempi del suo arrivo ero negativamente sconvolto (avrei preso Spalletti e persino Ranieri) e nonostante anche in seguito fossi ben predisposto all'arrivo di Rangnick (seppur solo come ds e cercando un compromesso con Maldini e un altro allenatore compatibile). Questo è quanto.



d'accordo su tutto.

pioli è un medioman che ha saputo fare molto bene nel momento in cui le acque erano tranquille ma non ha saputo tenere unita la squadra quando la società, donnarumma e ibra hanno attentato alla stagione.
mi spiego meglio... con un conte per dire donnarumma sarebbe finito fuori rosa e mandzukic non sarebbe mai e poi mai arrivato. ibra non sarebbe mai andato a sanremo ecc ecc ecc... e saremmo sicuramente arrivati 2i. ma pioli è una sega.

è comunque lo standard che ci meritiamo, le colpe le ha ma sono relative. se c'è da fare UN nome non faccio di certo il suo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Aprile 2021)

ma usa ancora il metodo di mettere gli articoli che parlano male dei giocatori attaccati al muro dello spogliatoio?

non funge più Stefano...inventane un'altro..


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma usa ancora il metodo di mettere gli articoli che parlano male dei giocatori attaccati al muro dello spogliatoio?
> 
> non funge più Stefano...inventane un'altro..



Pare adesso appenda i poster di Krunic nudo.


----------



## sunburn (24 Aprile 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa stare male è che comunque andrà andrà male. O non andiamo in champion o se la sculiamo questo rimane e l'anno prossimo faremo un'annata disastrosa e inguardabile.
> 
> Purtroppo non esiste l'opzione sculare la champion e cacciare Pioli per la società.


Ma se andremo in Champions non sarà una sculata. Immaginando di aver fatto un girone di andata come quello di ritorno e un girone di ritorno come quello di andata, saremmo qui tutti esaltati di aver rimontato fino al secondo posto. Ma i valori sempre quelli sarebbero stati.
Noi siamo una squadra da quinto posto che può lottare per il quarto ed è quello che stiamo facendo. 
Squadra che può lottare per il quarto posto significa essere una squadra con rendimento incostante. Ed è quello che stiamo facendo.
Squadra che può lottare per il quarto posto significa che può arrivare quarta come può arrivare sesta. Speriamo di arrivare quarti.

Per l’anno prossimo, la società dovrà fare le sue valutazioni a prescindere dal risultato finale. Se crede in Pioli, deve confermarlo anche se arriviamo quinti -2 dalla quarta; se non crede in Pioli, deve cambiarlo anche se arriviamo quarti a +2 dalla quinta.

Ps: nella stagione 2001/2002 arrivammo in Champions superando il Chievo alla penultima giornata. Anche io sono pessimista in questo momento, ma calma e gesso!


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2021)

Pioli ha fatto qualche errore coi feticci, ma la loro presenza in squadra è legata a chi ha costruito la rosa negli anni con le costrizioni ed attenuanti del caso.
Abbiamo troppi mezzi giocatori che nel nostro caso non significa tanto che siano scarsi, ma che nei loro limiti facciano fatica a rivelare la loro presenza in campo.
Uno può essere limitato ed essere solo un onesto mestierante, un fabbro. Nooo. Quando schieri alcuni dei nostri sono zero in fase difensiva, meno di un birillo e zero virgola zero uno in attacco.

Errori di posizionamento dei giocatori in campo ci stanno fintantoché si sta tentando di valorizzare la rosa e sopperire ad assenze.
Ma non bisogna insistere oltremodo perché poi chi paga è l'allenatore.
Stando ai titoli di mesi fa, voleva Vlahovic per conoscenza diretta ed allora lo si poteva portar via a cifre ragionevoli.
Si è trovato il bamboccio Leao.
Da adesso in poi può proporre tutto, dal falso Nueve ad Antonio Donnarumma centravanti, ma se continua a provarci con Leao è tafazzismo puro.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Aprile 2021)

Non riesco a capire come faccia un allenatore, ovunque vada, a fare bene l'andata (ben oltre le aspettative con Milan e Inter) e poi crollare al ritorno 
È successo all'inter, al Milan, e alla Fiorentina. Giusto il primo anno alla Lazio è finito terzo senza crolli
Non si può spiegare con l'essere scarso perché non farebbe dei gironi d'andata ad alti livelli. Inspiegabile


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Aprile 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire come faccia un allenatore, ovunque vada, a fare bene l'andata (ben oltre le aspettative con Milan e Inter) e poi crollare al ritorno
> È successo all'inter, al Milan, e alla Fiorentina. Giusto il primo anno alla Lazio è finito terzo senza crolli
> Non si può spiegare con l'essere scarso perché non farebbe dei gironi d'andata ad alti livelli. Inspiegabile



L' anno scorso è arrivato alla settima di andata e per 15 giornate non è che abbia fatto bene, poi la svolta è arrivata con Ibra e con chala, theo, kjaer e rebic in stato di grazia, ora che la scossa Ibra è terminata e theo, chala che non giocano più a calcio e rebic che x infortuni non ha mai giocato possiamo valutare l'apporto di Pioli su questa squadra, praticamente nullo se non disastroso in mancanza dei titolari e dei rigori..


----------



## Cantastorie (25 Aprile 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire come faccia un allenatore, ovunque vada, a fare bene l'andata (ben oltre le aspettative con Milan e Inter) e poi crollare al ritorno
> È successo all'inter, al Milan, e alla Fiorentina. Giusto il primo anno alla Lazio è finito terzo senza crolli
> Non si può spiegare con l'essere scarso perché non farebbe dei gironi d'andata ad alti livelli. Inspiegabile



da ignorante in materia Mi verrebbero queste opzioni: - 
ad un certo punto le rivali capiscono il suo gioco e lui non riesce a cambiare spartito per tempo
- si affida ad uno staff / tipo di preparazione che non riesce a tenere costante il livello di forma/energie che vengono sparate tutte in un periodo per poi non essere più recuperate (era la strategia di alcuni allenatori delle squadre da salvezza... Se pensi agli anni addietro te ne verrà in mente più di una) 
- ad un certo punto i giocatori si stancano di lui
- è bravo finché i giocatori sono in fiducia ma poi non riesce psicologicamente a fare loro superare i periodi duri

Boh. Questa stagione è stato sfortunato con gli infortuni ma non credo sia solo questo il problema


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2021)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> da ignorante in materia Mi verrebbero queste opzioni: -
> ad un certo punto le rivali capiscono il suo gioco e lui non riesce a cambiare spartito per tempo
> - si affida ad uno staff / tipo di preparazione che non riesce a tenere costante il livello di forma/energie che vengono sparate tutte in un periodo per poi non essere più recuperate (era la strategia di alcuni allenatori delle squadre da salvezza... Se pensi agli anni addietro te ne verrà in mente più di una)
> - ad un certo punto i giocatori si stancano di lui
> ...



Io credo che invece il modo di coinvolgere i giocatori (cartelli appesi nello spogliatoio,slogan motivazionali) vadan bene per un boost iniziale,poi alla lunga magari diventano monotoni e banali.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Quando gli scade il contratto a sto cesso? 
Io un altro anno di questo non lo reggo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2320846 ha scritto:


> d'accordo su tutto.
> 
> pioli è un medioman che ha saputo fare molto bene nel momento in cui le acque erano tranquille ma non ha saputo tenere unita la squadra quando la società, donnarumma e ibra hanno attentato alla stagione.
> mi spiego meglio... con un conte per dire donnarumma sarebbe finito fuori rosa e mandzukic non sarebbe mai e poi mai arrivato. ibra non sarebbe mai andato a sanremo ecc ecc ecc... e saremmo sicuramente arrivati 2i. ma pioli è una sega.
> ...


Il nome lo faccio io:IDIOTT


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Dove sono quelli che "eh ma siamo secondi"?

Mah, speriamo di ribaltarla, ma ne dubito.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Quanto ti odio, quanto mi fai schifo.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

anno prossimo va cambiato a prescindere da come finirà.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322301 ha scritto:


> anno prossimo va cambiato a prescindere da come finirà.



Per cambiarlo, bisogna sperare in sconfitte stile atalanta Milan 5-0.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2021)

se non andiamo in champions la colpa è della società che non l'ha cambiato durante le soste..se lo avevo capito io (e anche qualcun altro) non è possibile che non l'abbiano capito loro (Maldini)

si faceva ancora in tempo

un traghettatore era e un traghettatore doveva restare


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7;2322198 ha scritto:


> Il nome lo faccio io:IDIOTT



non è idiott che compra dei cessi e manda ibra a sanremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Ormai Pioli l'ho associato all'avatar di [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION], quando lo vedo mi viene sempre quell'immagine in mente.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

__king george__;2322321 ha scritto:


> se non andiamo in champions la colpa è della società che non l'ha cambiato durante le soste..se lo avevo capito io (e anche qualcun altro) non è possibile che non l'abbiano capito loro (Maldini)
> 
> si faceva ancora in tempo
> 
> un traghettatore era e un traghettatore doveva restare


Lo avevo capito pure io. Da dopo il derby di ritorno. E non ero il solo, quindi o siamo troppi intelligenti, o la nostra dirigenza non è capace.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2021)

Sta scrivendo una pagina di storia impressionante. Stracciare tutti i record del Milan per poi portare la squadra non in CL nonostante campioni d'inverno.. robe che si vedono ogni 100 anni. E' davvero l'allenatore paradosso in persona


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2021)

Mi dispiace ma uno che con un distacco siderale riesce ad arrivare dietro al MAESTROH e a Mr Veleno merita l'esonero immediato.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Tifo'o;2322358 ha scritto:


> Sta scrivendo una pagina di storia impressionante. Stracciare tutti i record del Milan per poi portare la squadra non in CL nonostante campioni d'inverno.. robe che si vedono ogni 100 anni. E' davvero l'allenatore paradosso in persona



È scarso e lo è sempre stato, non diventi fenomeno a 55 anni suonati.
Come per Brocchi, come per Giampaolo, come per Montella, come per Gattuso, come per Inzaghi... dovrò tifare contro per vedere esonerato sto bidone.
È un loop senza fine


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

oh teniamolo, magari a settembre riparte coi suoi 3 mesi buoni. Una carriera alla Suso per Pioli


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

E' l'allenatore più prevedibile del mondo. Appena inizia ad entrare nel tunnel, ai primi due risultati negativi di fila, sai che non ne uscirà più. Quindi, lo devi esonerare al più presto per non compromettere tutto.

Qui invece ha, con tutta probabilità, il posto assicurato anche per la prossima stagione. 

C'è da far fare bella figura all'Edilnord.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322502 ha scritto:


> E' l'allenatore più prevedibile del mondo. Appena inizia ad entrare nel tunnel, ai primi due risultati negativi di fila, sai che non ne uscirà più. Quindi, lo devi esonerare al più presto per non compromettere tutto.
> 
> Qui invece ha, con tutta probabilità, il posto assicurato anche per la prossima stagione.
> 
> C'è da far fare bella figura all'Edilnord.



Per me lo mandano via a fine stagione.


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2021)

Si sta chiudendo il cerchio: tutti lo schifarono al suo arrivo. 
L ipotesi più banale era quella giusta.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91;2322512 ha scritto:


> Si sta chiudendo il cerchio: tutti lo schifarono al suo arrivo.
> L ipotesi più banale era quella giusta.



Come sempre, del resto.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2322508 ha scritto:


> Per me lo mandano via a fine stagione.



Ma anche se accadesse, l'alternativa, come sempre, sarà uno addirittura peggiore. Il Rangnick di turno. Se non proprio lui.


----------



## mark (26 Aprile 2021)

Se non arriva in champions va mandato via, punto e basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Una tristezza infinita
Di sicuro è l'allenatore giusto per il prossimo anno quando lotteremo per il centro classifica


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322502 ha scritto:


> E' l'allenatore più prevedibile del mondo.
> 
> La cosa brutta è che. come sempre, la preveggenza ce l'abbiamo solo noi di MilanWorld, che volevamo la testa di Pinoli a gennaio. Adesso e solo adesso gli altri cascano dal pero


----------



## Milo (26 Aprile 2021)

Io vorrei sapere con questa rosa cosa cambiava col migliore allenatore al mondo.

Rimango sbigottito


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91;2322512 ha scritto:


> Si sta chiudendo il cerchio: tutti lo schifarono al suo arrivo.
> L ipotesi più banale era quella giusta.



Non ci vogliono mica dei dottorati, è come per i giocatori.
Se compri Mbappe sai che 9 volte su 10 gioca da pallone d'oro, se compri saelemaker sai che 9 volte su 10 gioca da bidone.


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2322508 ha scritto:


> Per me lo mandano via a fine stagione.



Mandandolo via adesso abbiamo un 1 per cento di qualificarci


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91;2322512 ha scritto:


> Si sta chiudendo il cerchio: tutti lo schifarono al suo arrivo.
> L ipotesi più banale era quella giusta.



Come quasi sempre abbiamo avuto ragione


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Sta facendoooo miracol11111!!!!


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2021)

mark;2322524 ha scritto:


> Se non arriva in champions va mandato via, punto e basta.


Anche se ci arriva...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85;2322327 ha scritto:


> non è idiott che compra dei cessi e manda ibra a sanremo.


Chi ce li ha messi quei dirigenti? Secondo te con una proprietà seria e ambiziosa avremmo questa dirigenza e questo allenatore? Per non parlare dell’amministratore di condominio...


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2021)

Da Pioli is on fire a Pioli fired il passo è breve


----------



## Cantastorie (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322607 ha scritto:


> Da Pioli is on fire a Pioli fired il passo è breve



Fossi nella proprietà o nella dirigenza mi turerei il naso e per la prossima stagione farei carte false per avere Gasperini, Sartori e il resto del loro staff.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

va cacciato stasera, tanto la stagione è andata, almeno salvi la faccia verso i tifosi. 
anche promuovendo il secondo, non m'importa, tanto ormai è andata.


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Questo si fa i viaggi gratis in aereo


----------



## Buciadignho (26 Aprile 2021)

Se vuoi puoi!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2021)

Cacciare stasera dai, inaccettabile.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Una società seria lo licenzierebbe, dopo la prestazione di stasera. Ma vedrete che ora daranno la colpa SOLO ad Orsato, per quel gol del 2-0 da annullare per il fallo su Calhanoglu. Già Bergomi poco fa al commento su Sky diceva "eh ma dopo il secondo gol che è da rivedere per il fallo". Come se prima stavamo giocando bene...


----------



## Paolino (26 Aprile 2021)

Andava cacciato un mese fa. _Ora la frittata è fatta


----------



## iceman. (26 Aprile 2021)

Z A Z A';2322650 ha scritto:


> Cacciare stasera dai, inaccettabile.



Ma dai, siamo stati più bravi di tutti, parola di pollo"cit


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Aprile 2021)

Dimettiti. Un crollo del genere è inammissibile.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2322523 ha scritto:


> Ma anche se accadesse, l'alternativa, come sempre, sarà uno addirittura peggiore. Il Rangnick di turno. Se non proprio lui.


 invece le idee calcistiche ,e il modo di far calcio del tedesco potrebbero salvarci, per certi versi ricorda il gioco del atalanta.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

incominciare a pensare da chi ripartire. 
Sarri spalletti e allegri penso chiedano troppo, piu probabile juric italiano o dionisi dalla b.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322693 ha scritto:


> incominciare a pensare da chi ripartire.
> Sarri spalletti e allegri penso chiedano troppo, piu probabile juric italiano o dionisi dalla b.



spalletti è prendibilissimo dai

se non abbiamo le possibilità economiche per prendere spalletti allora...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

ILMAGO;2322693 ha scritto:


> incominciare a pensare da chi ripartire.
> Sarri spalletti e allegri penso chiedano troppo, *piu probabile juric italiano o dionisi dalla b*.


Se quelle sono le alternative, finiremmo per rimpiangere addirittura Pioli. Basta pensare in piccolo, serve uno dei primi tre che hai citato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91;2322512 ha scritto:


> Si sta chiudendo il cerchio: tutti lo schifarono al suo arrivo.
> L ipotesi più banale era quella giusta.



E' il classico loop dei topic su allenatori e giocatori. L'impressione iniziale è quella giusta, c'è sempre una fase "intermedia" dove le cose sembrano cambiare, poi si ritorna al punto di partenza.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2021)

Credo che l&#8217;avventura di Pioli non durerà ancora molto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2021)

Ormai finisca la stagione, ma un crollo simile non ha nessuna giustificazione


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2021)

Maurizio91;2322512 ha scritto:


> Si sta chiudendo il cerchio: tutti lo schifarono al suo arrivo.
> L ipotesi più banale era quella giusta.


Che poi il bello era che lo schifavano pure in società... Maldini fece chiaramente capire che la prima scelta era Spalletti ma costava troppo e quindi si è andati su Pioli...

Vediamo chi sarà il prossimo.

Ci sono Sarri, Spalletti e Allegri liberi, ma noi sicuramente andremo a prendere un altro pirla da due soldi.


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2021)

Chissa se la prossima partita schiererà ancora il suo lurido 4231


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2021)

Solo;2322778 ha scritto:


> Che poi il bello era che lo schifavano pure in società... Maldini fece chiaramente capire che la prima scelta era Spalletti ma costava troppo e quindi si è andati su Pioli...
> 
> Vediamo chi sarà il prossimo.
> 
> Ci sono Sarri, Spalletti e Allegri liberi, ma noi sicuramente andremo a prendere un altro pirla da due soldi.



quei 3 potrebbero pure aiutarci in queste 5 finali (cit.) ma figurati, noi siamo quelli di Brocchi per Sinisa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2021)

7AlePato7;2322594 ha scritto:


> Chi ce li ha messi quei dirigenti? Secondo te con una proprietà seria e ambiziosa avremmo questa dirigenza e questo allenatore? Per non parlare dell’amministratore di condominio...



quoto.

infatti non ho mai sopportato elliot.


----------



## Manue (26 Aprile 2021)

Beh Stefano, 
forse è il caso di chiudere col calcio 

Ormai è cronico che fai bene un pezzo, ma poi rovini tutto.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2322718 ha scritto:


> Se quelle sono le alternative, finiremmo per rimpiangere addirittura Pioli. Basta pensare in piccolo, serve uno dei primi tre che hai citato.



Io ne sono convinto. ma purtroppo deve convincersi la società. 
Serve uno tra allegri, sarri e spalletti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2021)

Intanto, Gattuso chissà come starà godendo.


----------



## sampapot (26 Aprile 2021)

strano...stasera non ha inserito Krunic!!!


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2021)

ma esonerarlo e lasciare il vice per le ultime 5? non credo abbiamo molto da perdere...tanto per smuovere qualcosa..un pò la mossa della disperazione diciamo

a patto però che se le vince non lo tengano anche la prossima stagione..che non mi stupirebbe


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Aprile 2021)

sampapot;2322973 ha scritto:


> strano...stasera non ha inserito Krunic!!!



non ha voluto fargli rischiare l'infortunio, vuole preservarlo per farlo giocare titolare contro
la juve nel ruolo di centravanti..


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2021)

Io raga mi sa che mi prendo una nuova pausa dal commentare il Milan come ho fatto lo scorso anno dall'arrivo di Pioli fino all'arrivo di Ibra. Ho scoperto ora che abbiamo preso pure il terzo gol perché avevo staccato al 75'. 

Sono abbastanza disarmato da come un gruppo possa fare oltre 80 punti in due gironi tra ritorno dello scorso anno e andata di quest'anno e poi buttare tutto come se niente fosse.
Sono disarmato da un allenatore che ha avuto il mio sostegno finché ha caricato il gruppo e che poi si è dimostrato incapace di gestire le prime difficoltà.
Sono disarmato dai giocatori che nel post lockdown sembravano voler restituire un po' di colore a questa maglia per poi capire che a molti di loro di questa maglia non importa niente. 
Sono disarmato da una società che non ha fatto niente per tirarsi fuori dal trappolone della SuperLega nel momento più delicato del calendario proprio quando non ne avevamo bisogno. 
Sono disarmato perché ci sarei tornato volentieri a San Siro nonostante tutto, come c'ero in Milan-Spal dello scorso anno (1-0 gol su punizione di Suso) a vedere una delle peggiori prestazioni di sempre, e ora mi tocca vedere Dollarumma che se la ride con Reina.

E se lo stadio riaprirà ci sarò l'anno prossimo anche in Europa League.

Ma la disfatta di quest'anno l'ho già commentata anche troppo, ergo non giro ulteriormente il coltello nella piaga e mi prendo una nuova pausa.

#ColpaDiAllegri (since 2012)


----------



## cris (26 Aprile 2021)

#pioliout
Senza palle


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2021)

46 punti all'antata, 20 al ritorno per ora.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2021)

ma che poi dico..la Roma praticamente ha intenzione di prendere Sarri con ancora una eruropa league da giocare e magari chissà vincere

cioè lo cambiano anche se vincono l'e.league? cosi dopo l'inter con il cambio Spalletti-Conte ci da una lezione anche la società della Roma

le altre società cambiano anche se vincono e raggiungono obiettivi per aumentare di livello noi confermiamo anche se gli obiettivi vengono falliti e non si vince una sega...possibile??


----------



## iceman. (27 Aprile 2021)

__king george__;2323020 ha scritto:


> ma che poi dico..la Roma praticamente ha intenzione di prendere Sarri con ancora una eruropa league da giocare e magari chissà vincere
> 
> cioè lo cambiano anche se vincono l'e.league? cosi dopo l'inter con il cambio Spalletti-Conte ci da una lezione anche la società della Roma
> 
> le altre società cambiano anche se vincono e raggiungono obiettivi per aumentare di livello noi confermiamo anche se gli obiettivi vengono falliti e non si vince una sega...possibile??



Ma quali ambizioni sportive vuoi che abbia questa proprietà? Hanno fatto fuoco e fiamme per la superlega, gli è andata male, non abbiamo speso la scorsa estate se non quei 3-4 milioni per hauge e quest'anno probabilmente si ripeterà lo stesso scenario.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2021)

__king george__;2323020 ha scritto:


> ma che poi dico..la Roma praticamente ha intenzione di prendere Sarri con ancora una eruropa league da giocare e magari chissà vincere
> 
> cioè lo cambiano anche se vincono l'e.league? cosi dopo l'inter con il cambio Spalletti-Conte ci da una lezione anche la società della Roma
> 
> le altre società cambiano anche se vincono e raggiungono obiettivi per aumentare di livello noi confermiamo anche se gli obiettivi vengono falliti e non si vince una sega...possibile??


The importance of being Idiott.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2021)

Comunque di solito facciamo gironi di andata da retrocessione, questa volta abbiamo fatto il contrario con Pioli.
Forse l'ultima volta in cui, a parte quest'anno, facemmo un buon girone di andata fu durante il primo anno di Montella, poi finimmo sesti coi giocatori e il tecnico portati in trionfo a San Siro.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2021)

Oramai non le la prendo neanche più con questo mediocre. La colpa è di chi ce l'ha messo.


----------



## cris (27 Aprile 2021)

__king george__;2323020 ha scritto:


> ma che poi dico..la Roma praticamente ha intenzione di prendere Sarri con ancora una eruropa league da giocare e magari chissà vincere
> 
> cioè lo cambiano anche se vincono l'e.league? cosi dopo l'inter con il cambio Spalletti-Conte ci da una lezione anche la società della Roma
> 
> le altre società cambiano anche se vincono e raggiungono obiettivi per aumentare di livello noi confermiamo anche se gli obiettivi vengono falliti e non si vince una sega...possibile??



O si prende Allegri et similae o è inutile non punteremo mai in alto con i medioman, è da 10 anni che come allenatori abbiamo solo medioman.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2021)

__king george__;2323020 ha scritto:


> ma che poi dico..la Roma praticamente ha intenzione di prendere Sarri con ancora una eruropa league da giocare e magari chissà vincere
> 
> cioè lo cambiano anche se vincono l'e.league? cosi dopo l'inter con il cambio Spalletti-Conte ci da una lezione anche la società della Roma
> 
> le altre società cambiano anche se vincono e raggiungono obiettivi per aumentare di livello noi confermiamo anche se gli obiettivi vengono falliti e non si vince una sega...possibile??



La Roma raggiunge obiettivi? Ma hai visto che campionato sta facendo o scherzi???

Se parli con un tifoso della Roma Fonseca lo vogliono appeso al colosseo, ma siamo impazziti... è li solo perchè miracolosamente è andato avanti in EL quando in campionato ha perso tutti gli scontri diretti, incluso il derby, e sta perdendo con tutte le squadre in lotta per non retrocedere.

La stagione della Roma è catastrofica, altri che raggiungere obiettivi e aumentare il livello...

Dai ragazzi siamo seri per piacere.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Aprile 2021)

Lorenzo 89;2323078 ha scritto:


> Comunque di solito facciamo gironi di andata da retrocessione, questa volta abbiamo fatto il contrario con Pioli.
> Forse l'ultima volta in cui, a parte quest'anno, facemmo un buon girone di andata fu durante il primo anno di Montella, poi finimmo sesti coi giocatori e il tecnico portati in trionfo a San Siro.



verissimo, significa che il livello di cessagine è rimasto più o meno lo stesso (un po meglio perche almeno il record di 68 punti di Rino lo supereremo credo)


----------



## Simo98 (27 Aprile 2021)

Dispiace per Pioli perché è una brava persona e lo ha confermato in questa esperienza al Milan. Ha un qualcosa che riesce a infondere nelle squadre appena arrivato che le fa andare a mille ma poi crollano
Direi che il suo esonero è ormai certo e, come fu per Giampaolo, la sua carriera ad alti livelli è terminata


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2021)

Ho sempre difeso Pioli in questa stagione pur non nascondendo i suoi errori da gennaio in avanti perchè le ultime partite stanno confermando il livello bassissimo della squadra ma devo dire che nell'ultimo mese mi ha molto deluso sia dal punto di vista della gestione del gruppo che da quello comunicativo. L'altro giorno ho assistito ad una conferenza surreale, a tratti imbarazzante, quando ha sostenuto che "Solo l'Inter è più forte di noi" dopo aver preso 3 pere da Atalanta, Juve, Spezia ed aver perso lo scontro diretto in casa contro il Napoli. Almeno Gattuso due anni fa aveva percezione della gravità del momento, forse fin troppo visto il tono funereo di ogni sua intervista, ma Pioli sembra che abbia 10 punti di vantaggio sulla quinta, anche ieri diceva che "ce la giocheremo fino alla fine". Credo non voglia turbare giocatori che sa essere fragili psicologicamente ma è abbastanza avvilente come spettacolo. Ho la sensazione che abbia proprio perso il gruppo a livello mentale, che non sappia neanche lui come riprenderlo e che sia rassegnato. 

Sarà contento chi ne ha chiesto la testa per tutta la stagione ma è anche giusto dire che finché gireremo con Saelemakers e Calhanoglu sulla trequarti dubito fortemente avremo risultati migliori, se non per lo spazio di un girone, prima di crollare miseramente. Anche la società, che pur ne conosceva i limiti caratteriali, non lo ha aiutato minimamente con un mercato di riparazione osceno (viene da ridere a ripensare a Maldini che non provava neanche a prendere il Papu per proteggere il gruppo) e con una gestione dilettantesca di Ibra e le sue pretese, da Sanremo passando per la Nazionale.


----------



## sampapot (27 Aprile 2021)

in corsa non bisognerebbe mai fare dei processi...si fanno a fine stagione...a bocce ferme
Diciamo che la debacle degli ultimi mesi è dettata da più fattori (covid, infortuni, squalifiche "pilotate" o prese da "pirla", inadeguatezza preparatori atletici, comportamenti di Ibra, campagna acquisti inspiegabile), di certo Pioli ci ha messo del suo...d'accordo che ha una rosa non all'altezza degli obiettivi prefissati, però tante sconfitte sono figlie di scelte sbagliate (l'ultima quella contro il sassuolo) il più delle volte incomprensibili....come ad esempio l'accanimento a schierare Krunic a discapito di Hauge.
Secondo me la colpa di queste figuracce è di tutti: preparatori che ti fanno arrivare spompato al clou della stagione, giocatori che pensano ai fatti loro (soprattutto ai rinnovi), dirigenza che non ha fatto una campagna acquisti decente ed allenatore...mettete voi le percentuali...io le dividerei equamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2021)

in questo momento fare un processo a Pioli è ingeneroso. Ha fatto due mezze stagioni incredibili questo Milan, oltre ogni potenzialità e mostrando ad ampi tratti anche un gioco piacevole e divertente per noi tifosi. Rimangono comunque due mezze stagioni, ovvero siamo eterni incompiuti, forse come il nostro allenatore che ha perso le redini della situazione nel momento clou della stagione. 

Mancano ancora 5 partite, la stagione non è finita, siamo in tre a 66 punti e l'Atalanta è a solo due punti. Ovvio che è difficile pensare di farcela visto come giochiamo, ma crediamoci fino alla fine. A Maggio faremo i processi e Pioli, senza Champions, se ne andrà come è ovvio che sia.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2021)

-Lionard-;2323269 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre difeso Pioli in questa stagione pur non nascondendo i suoi errori da gennaio in avanti perchè le ultime partite stanno confermando il livello bassissimo della squadra ma devo dire che nell'ultimo mese mi ha molto deluso sia dal punto di vista della gestione del gruppo che da quello comunicativo. L'altro giorno ho assistito ad una conferenza surreale, a tratti imbarazzante, quando ha sostenuto che "Solo l'Inter è più forte di noi" dopo aver preso 3 pere da Atalanta, Juve, Spezia ed aver perso lo scontro diretto in casa contro il Napoli. Almeno Gattuso due anni fa aveva percezione della gravità del momento, forse fin troppo visto il tono funereo di ogni sua intervista, ma Pioli sembra che abbia 10 punti di vantaggio sulla quinta, anche ieri diceva che "ce la giocheremo fino alla fine". Credo non voglia turbare giocatori che sa essere fragili psicologicamente ma è abbastanza avvilente come spettacolo. Ho la sensazione che abbia proprio perso il gruppo a livello mentale, che non sappia neanche lui come riprenderlo e che sia rassegnato.
> 
> Sarà contento chi ne ha chiesto la testa per tutta la stagione ma è anche giusto dire che finché gireremo con Saelemakers e Calhanoglu sulla trequarti dubito fortemente avremo risultati migliori, se non per lo spazio di un girone, prima di crollare miseramente. Anche la società, che pur ne conosceva i limiti caratteriali, non lo ha aiutato minimamente con un mercato di riparazione osceno (viene da ridere a ripensare a Maldini che non provava neanche a prendere il Papu per proteggere il gruppo) e con una gestione dilettantesca di Ibra e le sue pretese, da Sanremo passando per la Nazionale.



Al di la dei demeriti specifici dell'allenatore, che per me dipendono in verità da tanti altri fattori (in gran parte legati a società e giocatori), Pioli sembra proprio avere il limite di non saper raddrizzare la nave quando imbarca acqua.

Tu hai fatto il paragone con Gattuso, che invece al contrario è proprio quello che riesce a fare. Lui come altri, è solo un esempio.

Pioli invece quando inizia a imbarcare acqua affonda, sembra proprio non riuscire a raddrizzare la situazione ne sul piano tattico, dove mi pare evidente ormai si faccia infilare da tutte le squadre che hanno capito come farci male, con una facilità disarmante poi, senza che Pioli riesca mai ad adattarsi alla situazione, ne sul piano motivazionale, dove rimane sempre piatto, aggiungendo l'aggravante recente di ricercare alibi in modo abbastanza patetico.

E' un buon allenatore ma non uno vincente, c'è poco da fare. Uno da periodo breve, poi perde efficacia.

Detto questo concordo poi sul resto. L'allenatore conta ma conta relativamente, è la gestione generale ad essere ogni anno mediocre e farci sprofondare sistematicamente quando il gioco si fa duro. Soprattutto alcuni giocatori stanno deludendo da mesi ormai, a livello individuale.


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2021)

Lineker10;2323607 ha scritto:


> Al di la dei demeriti specifici dell'allenatore, che per me dipendono in verità da tanti altri fattori (in gran parte legati a società e giocatori), Pioli sembra proprio avere il limite di non saper raddrizzare la nave quando imbarca acqua.
> 
> Tu hai fatto il paragone con Gattuso, che invece al contrario è proprio quello che riesce a fare. Lui come altri, è solo un esempio.
> 
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi dire su Gattuso allenatore ed indubbiamente nella sua carriera ha dimostrato di "esaltarsi" in situazioni complicate ma nel 2019 ha fatto la stessa cosa di Pioli ora. Meno evidente perchè non è mai stato primo nè tantomeno ha vinto ha il titolo d'inverno ma dopo Verona, alla 27° giornata, era terzo, +2 sull'Inter e soprattutto +9 sull'Atalanta con pure il vantaggio degli scontri diretti. E' finita con l'Atalanta sopra di noi di 2 punti. E ricordo i pareggi contro Udinese e Parma, la sconfitta con la Sampdoria, la sconfitta contro una Juve in ciabatte e già in vacanza etc....praticamente un'anticipazione di questa annata. E' come se i nostri giocatori mollassero proprio in dirittura d'arrivo, nel momento di passare alla cassa e ritirare il premio. Infatti, svanite completamente le speranze di andare in Champions, la squadra si riprese (strano) e vinse le ultime 4 che puntualmente non servirono a nulla. 

Poi certo la carriera di Pioli parla da sola ed i suoi precedenti a questo punto non possono essere un caso. Solo che è talmente avvilente il livello medio della squadra che non ho neanche la forza di contestare l'allenatore o invocare Sarri o fosse anche Guardiola. L'unico che capirei a questo punto sarebbe Rangnick perchè significherebbe ripartire davvero da zero, fare tabula rasa ed accettare la nostra (triste) condizione di squadra da Europa League che deve rifarsi completamente prima di ambire alla Champions. Invece se ci mettono un Fonsenca, che non mi dispiace come allenatore, rivivremmo in loop sempre le solite cose perchè confermeremmo 3/4 di rosa. 

"Il metodo Fonseca: i giocatori si divertono con la palla e i risultati arrivano", le interviste a Mourinho sui mister portoghesi a Milano che vincono e l'ottava ormai nel mirino ad ottobre ed a marzo "Se Fonseca sbaglia contro il Cagliari, panchina a rischio. Ganz pronto a subentrare".Altro giro, altra giostra.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2021)

che poi alla fine non serve nemmeno fare tanti ragionamenti..la matematica parla chiaro

dalla partita contro la juve (qundi non dal girone di ritorno ma addirittura da prima!) ad ora abbiamo una media in campionato di 1,6 punti a partita che significano in 38 giornate un punteggio di 60 punti circa

60 punti! numeri da settimo ottavo posto...

ma di che stiamo parlando dai?


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2021)

__king george__;2325863 ha scritto:


> che poi alla fine non serve nemmeno fare tanti ragionamenti..la matematica parla chiaro
> 
> dalla partita contro la juve (qundi non dal girone di ritorno ma addirittura da prima!) ad ora abbiamo una media in campionato di 1,6 punti a partita che significano in 38 giornate un punteggio di 60 punti circa
> 
> ...



questo lo scrivo per rispondere a quel rintronato di G Galli e i suoi "2 mesi negativi"..2 mesi una sega!


----------



## Garrincha (1 Maggio 2021)

-Lionard-;2323269 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre difeso Pioli in questa stagione pur non nascondendo i suoi errori da gennaio in avanti perchè le ultime partite stanno confermando il livello bassissimo della squadra ma devo dire che nell'ultimo mese mi ha molto deluso sia dal punto di vista della gestione del gruppo che da quello comunicativo. L'altro giorno ho assistito ad una conferenza surreale, a tratti imbarazzante, quando ha sostenuto che "Solo l'Inter è più forte di noi" dopo aver preso 3 pere da Atalanta, Juve, Spezia ed aver perso lo scontro diretto in casa contro il Napoli. Almeno Gattuso due anni fa aveva percezione della gravità del momento, forse fin troppo visto il tono funereo di ogni sua intervista, ma Pioli sembra che abbia 10 punti di vantaggio sulla quinta, anche ieri diceva che "ce la giocheremo fino alla fine". Credo non voglia turbare giocatori che sa essere fragili psicologicamente ma è abbastanza avvilente come spettacolo. Ho la sensazione che abbia proprio perso il gruppo a livello mentale, che non sappia neanche lui come riprenderlo e che sia rassegnato.
> 
> Sarà contento chi ne ha chiesto la testa per tutta la stagione ma è anche giusto dire che finché gireremo con Saelemakers e Calhanoglu sulla trequarti dubito fortemente avremo risultati migliori, se non per lo spazio di un girone, prima di crollare miseramente. Anche la società, che pur ne conosceva i limiti caratteriali, non lo ha aiutato minimamente con un mercato di riparazione osceno (viene da ridere a ripensare a Maldini che non provava neanche a prendere il Papu per proteggere il gruppo) e con una gestione dilettantesca di Ibra e le sue pretese, da Sanremo passando per la Nazionale.



Non credere che Pioli con Salah e Mbappe vincerebbe lo scudetto, bastassero i giocatori la Juventus vincerebbe di nuovo lo scudetto.

Se non ha tenuto una panchina più di due anni e se gira le panchine come una trottola non è perché gli piace viaggiare.

È nel gruppo di allenatori eternamente liberi che chiami quando a fine stagione devi esonerare l'allenatore e ti serve uno per portarla a termine


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Maggio 2021)

Curpa de Pioli se gli esterni non segnano manco con le mani immagino.
Dovevano essere 3-0 minimo


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2021)

Andiamo comunque a 2 all'ora e oggi c'era il benevento.


----------



## Albijol (2 Maggio 2021)

Fase difensiva indecente. Il Benevento, che ha l'attacco più scarso della Serie A ha avuto 4-5 palle gol nitide. Fortunati noi che i tiri siano andati sempre fuori. Dove vogliamo andare al cessus stadium?


----------



## uolfetto (2 Maggio 2021)

Premesso che secondo me non ci qualifichiamo per la champions e che quindi Pioli verrà sostituito vorrei riproporre la riflessione che avevo postato qualche pagina fa:

Parliamoci chiaramente:
Inter e Napoli sono nettamente superiori a noi come rosa, la Juventus è mezza bollita ma è comunque la squadra che aveva vinto 9 scudetti di fila. Le nostre avversarie erano/sono Roma, Lazio e Atalanta. Purtroppo l'Atalanta viene da due stagioni stellari in proporzione alla sua storia, e sembra avere qualcosa in più di noi. Ovviamente ci sarà grande delusione per come è andato l'inizio di campionato e tutto l'anno solare post-covid. Ah, questa storia del record negativo da campioni d'inverno a quinti, la vergogna del secolo ecc., ok negli annali magari sarà ricordato così; però se andiamo a vedere quest'anno la classifica è sempre stata molto equilibrata. A fine girone il Milan era primo a 43 punti, l'Atalanta quinta a 36, la Lazio settima a 34. Perdere 10 punti in un girone non è che sia questa cosa così incredibile come la dipingete voi. Nonostante qualcuno dicesse che fossimo a un passo dal diciannovesimo e matematicamente in champions grazie a una serie di calcoli leggermente arzigogolati. Tutto questo solo per amore della verità, e non tanto per difendere Pioli visto che ai tempi del suo arrivo ero negativamente sconvolto (avrei preso Spalletti e persino Ranieri) e nonostante anche in seguito fossi ben predisposto all'arrivo di Rangnick (seppur solo come ds e cercando un compromesso con Maldini e un altro allenatore compatibile). Questo è quanto.


----------



## iceman. (3 Maggio 2021)

Oltre ad essere un allenatore normale è pure sfigato, verrà ricordato come il principale antagonista di Conte e pertanto l'allenatore della seconda stella dell'Inter come dice admin


----------



## Goro (3 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2327325 ha scritto:


> Oltre ad essere un allenatore normale è pure sfigato, verrà ricordato come il principale antagonista di Conte e pertanto l'allenatore della seconda stella dell'Inter come dice admin



Tanto da buon interista sarà anche contento, alla fine


----------



## Solo (9 Maggio 2021)

Questa sera ha fatto jackpot. Grazie. Ora vediamo di completare l'opera per favore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2021)

Stasera nulla da dire, l'ha vinta con le sue scelte. Speriamo però che non arrivi il mega rinnovo


----------



## uolfetto (9 Maggio 2021)

Premesso che 
- non ero contento quando è arrivato Pioli, che lo avrei cambiato la scorsa estate e che lo cambierei anche nella prossima 
- che l'anno prossimo penso non giocheremo nessuna coppa e ci aspetta una stagione molto molto dura soprattutto nel caso avessimo usato 10m per rinnovare un attaccante che non potrà giocare; 
Detto questo è veramente intellettualmente disonesto non riconoscere qualcosa a Pioli in questo anno e mezzo di lavoro, questo è NETTAMENTE il miglior Milan degli ultimi anni nonostante gli alti e bassi. Capisco che la delusione dopo la prima parte di stagione sia tanta ma di sicuro il mister non si merita la melma che gli state tirando addosso da tre mesi a questa parte, magari proprio da quelli che nel girone di andata erano i più esaltati, gli esperti di tattica che avevano già deciso che la scelta di Brahim Diaz oggi ci condannava alla sconfitta.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

Mossa Diaz rivelatasi geniale , grande maestro


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Bravo Stefano hai rischiato e hai avuto ragione tu. Adesso vorrei sapere cosa dicono quelli che ti definivano mediocre e volevano il cambio allenatore


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2021)

Stasera la letta bene, nulla da dire. 

Mi ha fatto godere in quel 4-2. oggi è il TOP a casa della Juventus, 0-3 secco, partita spareggio. Ora deve portare 6 punti e siamo in CL. Dai, dipende da noi. Riportaci in CL e poi sarà quel che sarà.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2331567 ha scritto:


> Bravo Stefano hai rischiato e hai avuto ragione tu. Adesso vorrei sapere cosa dicono quelli che ti definivano mediocre e volevano il cambio allenatore



Che se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità non possiamo rimanere con Pioli.e lo dico stasera che abbiamo asfaltato una Juve orrenda.


----------



## 13-33 (9 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimo mister il rischio a pagato


----------



## 13-33 (9 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2331567 ha scritto:


> Bravo Stefano hai rischiato e hai avuto ragione tu. Adesso vorrei sapere cosa dicono quelli che ti definivano mediocre e volevano il cambio allenatore




Io le tengo per altri 2 anni e poi andiamo sul grande allenatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2021)

per essere onesti stasera bastava la primavera per battere sti cessi quindi non lo esalterei troppo, detto da uno che lo ha sempre difeso.


----------



## Gamma (9 Maggio 2021)

Ottima partita da parte del mister, ma continuo a pensarla allo stesso modo.
Vediamo di qualificarci matematicamente e poi si vedrà con calma.


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2331591 ha scritto:


> Che se vogliamo fare il salto di qualità non possiamo rimanere con Pioli.e lo dico stasera che abbiamo asfaltato una Juve orrenda.



Ma x quale motivo x la sua carriera passata? Perché in questo anno e mezzo di Milan mi sembra tutto tranne un mediocre


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2021)

da sottolineare che non ha schierato Romagnoli


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2021)

Pioli perfetto stasera, e la mossa Diaz si è rivelata decisiva, molti nel prepartita criticavano Pioli per il fatto di far giocare Diaz ma ha avuto ragione Pioli.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2331618 ha scritto:


> Ma x quale motivo x la sua carriera passata? Perché in questo anno e mezzo di Milan mi sembra tutto tranne un mediocre



Questo dopo una partita vinta contro la peggior Juve di sempre?dopo un girone di ritorno da incubo?


----------



## mil77 (9 Maggio 2021)

Zenos;2331667 ha scritto:


> Questo dopo una partita vinta contro la peggior Juve di sempre?dopo un girone di ritorno da incubo?



No questo dopo 1 anno e mezzo di Milan dove ha preso una squadra allo sbando e ha portato una rosa da quinto/sesto posto quasi in champion


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2021)

per me prima se ne va e meglio è...ma ormai mi sono rassegnato,,

vediamo come finisce la stagione poi mi guarderò l'europeo e poi valuterò...

ps:bene per stasera comunque!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Maggio 2021)

stasera l'ha vinta il mister.

Bravo!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Maggio 2021)

Abbiamo avuto tre momenti in particolare, dove per motivi diversi sembravamo spacciati, la trasferta di Verona, quella di Roma con la Roma e stasera con la Juve. Ancora una volta Pioli ha confermato che quando ha l'acqua alla gola e partite insidiose le prepara bene, stasera non avrei mai detto che la scelta di Diaz fosse giusta. Per carità, Pirlo ci ha anche dato una mano mettendo Chiesa a sinistra e lasciando libere le scorribande di Theo. Però Pioli come approccio di queste partite ne ha sbagliate molto meno di quante ne ha azzeccate. Il suo problema rimane la lettura della partita in corso, oltre a tenere alta la tensione anche per le partite contro le provinciali.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2021)

Stasera perfetto, ma per il salto di qualità serve altro.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Maggio 2021)

Il salto di qualità avverrà quando la rosa sarà di una qualità tale da far cadere sempre in piedi qualsiasi allenatore.
Quindi basta mezzi giocatori a impatto zero.
Inutile fare nomi


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2021)

Vediamo, basta poco per cambiare idea.

Non li riesco a perdonare, di aver fatto giocare Romagnoli contro Lukaku.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331859 ha scritto:


> Stasera perfetto, ma per il salto di qualità serve altro.



.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2331856 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto tre momenti in particolare, dove per motivi diversi sembravamo spacciati, la trasferta di Verona, quella di Roma con la Roma e stasera con la Juve. Ancora una volta Pioli ha confermato che quando ha l'acqua alla gola e partite insidiose le prepara bene, stasera non avrei mai detto che la scelta di Diaz fosse giusta. Per carità, Pirlo ci ha anche dato una mano mettendo Chiesa a sinistra e lasciando libere le scorribande di Theo. Però Pioli come approccio di queste partite ne ha sbagliate molto meno di quante ne ha azzeccate. Il suo problema rimane la lettura della partita in corso, oltre a tenere alta la tensione anche per le partite contro le provinciali.



Beh Chiesa è lo stesso che all'andata ci ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi su quella fascia e ci ha fatto perdere la partita. Non ricordo se c'era Theo che giocava oppure l'aveva saltata per il covid.
ora non direi certo che Pirlo ci abbia aiutato... semplicemente siamo stati molto più bravi ad interpretarla meglio.


----------



## Kayl (10 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2331874 ha scritto:


> Beh Chiesa è lo stesso che all'andata ci ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi su quella fascia e ci ha fatto perdere la partita. Non ricordo se c'era Theo che giocava oppure l'aveva saltata per il covid.
> ora non direi certo che Pirlo ci abbia aiutato... semplicemente siamo stati molto più bravi ad interpretarla meglio.



C'era Theo, ma di fianco aveva Romagnoli che marcava a vista Dybala, Tomori l'avrebbe sodomizzato invece di farlo girare.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2331874 ha scritto:


> Beh Chiesa è lo stesso che all'andata ci ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi su quella fascia e ci ha fatto perdere la partita. Non ricordo se c'era Theo che giocava oppure l'aveva saltata per il covid.
> ora non direi certo che Pirlo ci abbia aiutato... semplicemente siamo stati molto più bravi ad interpretarla meglio.



I meriti del Milan e di Pioli sono superiori ai demeriti di Pirlo, sicuramente. All'andata c'era Theo e la chiave fu proprio il duello Chiesa-Theo, con Chiesa che in quell'occasione giocò a destra. Anche se comunque in quella partita avevamo la squadra decimata; stasera Pirlo ha sbagliato mossa nel metterlo a sinistra ma è chiaro che la partita l'ha vinta Pioli con la mossa di Diaz.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Maggio 2021)

Ha azzeccato la formazione,Diaz devastante. Adesso però massima concentrazione per le prossime, non bisogna mollare niente e cercare di agguantare il secondo posto, rompendo il culo ai bergamaschi, società che deve tornare al suo posto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Maggio 2021)

Nelle critiche a Pioli terrei conto anche di questa cosa:

Oggi tutti a disposizione, ha potuto scegliere e vittoria netta.

All&#8217;andata 6/11 di formazione diversa (Calabria mediano!) con schierati addirittura Conti, Maldini, Hauge e Colombo!

Nel tenere conto del rendimento non sempre ottimale della squadra non si puó non tenere conto della marea di infortuni.

Si cerca in Pioli un colpevole del calo, ma forse basterebbe guardare il registro dell&#8217;infermeria.


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331859 ha scritto:


> Stasera perfetto, ma per il salto di qualità serve altro.



.


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2331859 ha scritto:


> Stasera perfetto, ma per il salto di qualità serve altro.



Hai ragione Admin, ma se ci manda in CL e poi lo cacci è ingiusto. E come dire ad un Direttore di Filiale di aumentare i ricavi perché da anni si è in perdita, il direttore riesce a fare utile dopo anni di passivi e poi a fine anno non gli rinnovi il contratto e lo mandi a casa per uno migliore. A livello economico è cosa giusta? Forse, ma a livello umano e una cosa sporchissima e a te se subissi una cosa del genere ti girerebbero le scatole.

Poi metti che messaggio arriva dalla società ai giocatori che sono molto legati a lui? "Noi abbiamo raggiunto la CL e ci cacci il nostro mister?" Non ce lo vedo Maldini fare una cosa del genere.

Un altra cosa che voglio dire in generale. Da sempre qui si scrive che abbiamo una squadra da 6-7 posto con giocatori quasi tutti mediocri tranne due o tre, quindi se Pioli ci porterà in CL per tale giudizio ha fatto di più, ma leggo che abbiamo una squadra di mediocre da 6/7 posto con un allenatore mediocre da metà classifica. Quindi come cavolo facciamo ad essere in lotta CL con una squadra "mediocre" e un allenatore "mediocre"?


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Maggio 2021)

Io sto con Stefano, merita fiducia e sono fiero di non essere mai sceso dal suo carro.

La verità è che Pioli sta facendo un gran lavoro, che sbaglia come tutti persino i migliori, ma rimane un buonissimo allenatore/comunicatore e come capacità ad oggi non ha niente da invidiare al più quotato Allegri, la cui fortuna è stata quella di guidare le più forti squadre d'Italia ogni volta che ha vinto uno scudetto, perdendone però un altro che ha del clamoroso. Io non dimentico le aspre critiche nei confronti di Allegri quando era da noi, adesso pare sia diventato un guru, disoccupatissimo eh, ma pur sempre guru (?!). E pur avendo avuto a disposizione i campioni, le sue squadre han sempre giocato piuttosto male, sicuramente peggio di questo Milan di giovani spesso rabberciato.

Per la prossima stagione, invece di cambiare ancora tutto, si dia a Pioli un'altra punta di ruolo, un'ala destra forte almeno quanto Rebic (possibilmente più continua) e altri piccoli innesti, oltre che la possibilità di fare una preparazione atletica in estate (e magari uno staff di preparatori e medici migliore), e ci toglieremo ancora più soddisfazioni di quest'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2021)

ora leggo troppi elogi. mai un po' di equilibrio.

rimane un medioman per me, ieri la juve ha fatto letteralmente schifo e noi abbiamo azzeccato 2 incroci dei pali.
rimango dell'idea che pioli nel complesso abbia fato una buona stagione e che i problemi siano altri.
per il salto ci vuole altro, ma di certo non lo faremo il prossimo anno.
anzi, la vittoria di ieri porterà rinnovi deleteri per me.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Maggio 2021)

Ieri ha avuto ragione lui. Ma io resto dell'idea che mettere Calhanoglu e Diaz insieme non è giusto. A sinistra serve Rebic o Leao.
Con Krunic ho tremato tanto, ma questa volta ha avuto ragione lui. 
Bravo. Ora non facciamo cavolate


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2021)

Non rinnego nemmeno una delle critiche che gli ho mosso da gennaio, ma ieri mi ha regalato la più grande gioia in una partita singola dal 2012. Quindi grazie Mister.


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2331962 ha scritto:


> Non rinnego nemmeno una delle critiche che gli ho mosso da gennaio, ma ieri mi ha regalato la più grande gioia in una partita singola dal 2012. Quindi grazie Mister.



Anche più del 4-2 dello scorso anno? Si, anche perché ieri uno 0-3 nel loro stadio e valeva una fetta importante di qualificazione alla CL.


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2331963 ha scritto:


> Anche più del 4-2 dello scorso anno? Si, anche perché era nel loro stadio e valeva una fetta importante di qualificazione alla CL.



sì, di più. Nel 2020 non ci giocavamo niente e non c'era il maestro del calcio dissenterico


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2331968 ha scritto:


> sì, di più. Nel 2020 non ci giocavamo niente e non c'era il maestro del calcio dissenterico



Comunque Pioli è il primo allenatore del post smantellamento che batte la Juventus 2 volte in un anno solare in campionato. Peccato per l'andata che giocavamo con Calabria a centrocampo e Castillejo centravanti perché tutti rotti o covizzati.


----------



## mark (10 Maggio 2021)

Se dovessimo arrivare in champions è da tenere, altrimenti rischieresti di spaccare il gruppo visto che tutti i giocatori sembrerebbero essere dalla sua parte. Va però affrontato il discorso infortuni e staff medico, un'altra stagione con tutti questi infortuni non è accettabile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Maggio 2021)

Non cambio la mia idea per aver vinto contro il cadavere della Juve..sia chiaro, goduria massima e sono anche felice di vedere un professionista che batte un pivello paracul4t0 ma penso sempre che in caso di CL serva ben altro manico

Vediamo se riusciamo almeno a chiudere secondi


----------



## unbreakable (10 Maggio 2021)

ieri perfetto, diaz è risultato una mossa vincente..romagnoli in panca anche..

mi sono letto 104 pagine di quel forum juventino sulla cronaca della partita..dopo le prime 20/30 pagine sono tutti insulti a pirlo..

io ho esagerato anche io in alcuni topic..perà ammetto che la paura di perdere la champions e passare da primo a quinto sarebbe una cosa per il morale veramente che mi ammazzerebbe..ancora più delle annate dove non eravamo in lotta per nulla..
per quello mi arrabbio quando si perdono e si fanno prestazioni assurde con squadre ridicole..non è che puoi trovare sempre il jackpot..

comunque ora siamo padroni del nostro destino..vediamo di non fare cavolate..e poi per la decisione a sto punto mi rimetto alla società..comunque bisogna sottolineare i 72 punti conquistati non sono assolutamente pochi..

adesso c'è bisogno di sostenere la squadra poi a bocce ferme e sperando con la champions in saccoccia se ne riparlerà


----------



## malos (10 Maggio 2021)

Non è da grande milan ma noi non siamo ancora un grande milan. Purtroppo ci vuole almeno un altro anno.


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Quando un giocatore che gioca con il contagocce (Brahim Diaz) segna e il primo che va ad abbracciare è l'allenatore che lo tiene spesso in panchina significa che l'allenatore ha in mano il gruppo e quindi se tocchi lui tocchi anche gli stessi giocatori. Centrare la CL ed esonerarlo significa dare il messaggio ai giocatori di aver fallito la stagione. Un messaggio sbagliatissimo visto che più della qualificazione in CL c'è lo scudetto e NESSUNO nemmeno ni tifosi abbiamo chiesto a Pioli lo scudetto, anzi molti di noi qui dentro pensavano che la stagione a Ottobre sarebbe già stata buttata nel gabinetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2332188 ha scritto:


> Quando un giocatore che gioca con il contagocce (Brahim Diaz) segna e il primo che va ad abbracciare è l'allenatore che lo tiene spesso in panchina significa che l'allenatore ha in mano il gruppo e quindi se tocchi lui tocchi anche gli stessi giocatori. Centrare la CL ed esonerarlo significa dare il messaggio ai giocatori di aver fallito la stagione. Un messaggio sbagliatissimo visto che più della qualificazione in CL c'è lo scudetto e NESSUNO nemmeno ni tifosi abbiamo chiesto a Pioli lo scudetto, anzi molti di noi qui dentro pensavano che la stagione a Ottobre sarebbe già stata buttata nel gabinetto.



Quando l'anno prossimo Napoli Roma e Juve avranno allenatori seri e noi Pioli voglio vedere dove finiamo col libro cuore.

Ricordiamo che questa Juve l'ha battuta pure il Benevento di Inzaghi


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2332191 ha scritto:


> Quando l'anno prossimo Napoli Roma e Juve avranno allenatori seri e noi Pioli voglio vedere dove finiamo col libro cuore.
> 
> Ricordiamo che questa Juve l'ha battuta pure il Benevento di Inzaghi



Ogni campionato è una storia a se. Mi parlate di meritocrazia e poi siete i primi a voler silurare un allenatore che si meriterebbe di allenare in CL che ha guadagnato. Va bene tutto ma non venitemi più a scrivere di "manca meritocrazia in questo paese" però.


Un avviso: se Pioli va via non arriva Guardiola ma un Maran... perché 12M per un allenatore il MILAN no li da.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2021)

La mossa di mettere Diaz fra le linee con il senno del poi è stata esatta.

Diaz ha mandato in tilt la difesa juventina perché giocava in uno spazio ibrido, libero da avversari.

Anche noi quando è entrato Dybala fra le linee abbiamo avuto le stesse difficoltà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2332195 ha scritto:


> Ogni campionato è una storia a se. Mi parlate di meritocrazia e poi siete i primi a voler silurare un allenatore che si meriterebbe di allenare in CL che ha guadagnato. Va bene tutto ma non venitemi più a scrivere di "manca meritocrazia in questo paese" però.
> 
> 
> Un avviso: se Pioli va via non arriva Guardiola ma un Maran... perché 12M per un allenatore il MILAN no li da.




Proprio perché ogni campionato è storia a se che bisogna guardare al futuro e analizzare seriamente le cose. Napoli allenato da Gattuso, Juventus da Pirla, Roma da Fonseca. 

L'anno prossimo a meno di fare una rosa della madonna arriviamo quinti/sesti, sempre che l'inter non imploda per i debiti e molli Conte, in quel caso forse possiamo giocarci ancora il quarto posto. Invece di dare 8 milioni a Donnarumma li dessero a un allenatore serio e abbiamo risolto il problema


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2332205 ha scritto:


> Proprio perché ogni campionato è storia a se che bisogna guardare al futuro e analizzare seriamente le cose. Napoli allenato da Gattuso, Juventus da Pirla, Roma da Fonseca.
> 
> L'anno prossimo a meno di fare una rosa della madonna arriviamo quinti/sesti, sempre che l'inter non imploda per i debiti e molli Conte, in quel caso forse possiamo giocarci ancora il quarto posto. Invece di dare 8 milioni a Donnarumma li dessero a un allenatore serio e abbiamo risolto il problema



Secondo questo ragionamento dopo il primo scudetto si doveva silurare Sacchi perché di meglio, dopo la qualificazione all'ultima di Ancelotti in CL si doveva silurarlo per un altro. Cosi dopo il primo scudetto di Capello.

Quindi secondo te Conte con la stessa rosa di Pioli al pari di infortuni e covid avrebbe vinto lo scudetto. Ok. Conte vincerebbe lo scudetto anche con il Benevento se conta solo l'allenatore.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2021)

Il Mister deve rimanere.

Di fatto avrà sbagliato 4 partite quest'anno: Atalanta all'andata, Inter al ritorno (per via di aver voluto schierare Romagnoli, ma li credo anche per una questione di "spogliatoio"), Spezia al ritorno e Lazio.
Tutti gli altri punti persi per strada sono stato il frutto di infortuni e colpa soprattutto dei calciatori. Con una decina di punti in più, tipo i 3 punti buttati con il sassuolo, i 4 all'andata tra Parma e Genoa e i 2 al ritorno con la Sampdoria (vedi vaccata di Theo), alla fine ora eravamo qui a giocarci comunque lo scudetto con l'Inter a 3 punti, e loro con lo scontro Inter-Juventus da giocare.

Insomma il MR deve rimanere, se lo merita e ha cambiato una squadra, che non giocava cosi bene da anni.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2021)

E vogliamo ricordarci dei 2 punti che ci hanno rapinato all'andata contro la Roma?


----------



## morokan (10 Maggio 2021)

ieri ha dimostrato di poterci stare in una squadra champion, aver messo Chala a sx,con Saele, che si scambiavano di posto, con Diaz che svariava a destra e sinistra ha mandato in confusione la difesa rubentina, e l'aver bloccato Calabria a frenare Chiesa, è stato l'altra mossa azzeccata, ha fatto più di 10 punti in campionato rispetto allo scorso anno, ha la squadra in mano e la rosa non è completa, un altro anno se lo merita, poi vediamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2332207 ha scritto:


> Secondo questo ragionamento dopo il primo scudetto si doveva silurare Sacchi perché di meglio, dopo la qualificazione all'ultima di Ancelotti in CL si doveva silurarlo per un altro. Cosi dopo il primo scudetto di Capello.
> 
> Quindi secondo te Conte con la stessa rosa di Pioli al pari di infortuni e covid avrebbe vinto lo scudetto. Ok. Conte vincerebbe lo scudetto anche con il Benevento se conta solo l'allenatore.




Come estremizzare le cose per cercare di darsi ragione per forza. Puoi pensarla diversamente, ma almeno utilizza argomentazioni meno "trollesche". 

Abbiamo visto la Juventus che fine ha fatto appena ha messo Pirla ad allenare, sarà un caso che non solo non vincerà lo scudetto, ma che rischia la champion proprio l'anno in cui non ci sta un allenatore decente in panchina. 


Conte comunque ha vinto con Matri e Vucinic in attacco e gente come de ceglie e altri schifi vari.


----------



## davoreb (10 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2331957 ha scritto:


> ora leggo troppi elogi. mai un po' di equilibrio.
> 
> rimane un medioman per me, ieri la juve ha fatto letteralmente schifo e noi abbiamo azzeccato 2 incroci dei pali.
> rimango dell'idea che pioli nel complesso abbia fato una buona stagione e che i problemi siano altri.
> ...



strano.... prima della partita ho letto decine di commenti che la partita era già persa in partenza, ora sembra che giocavamo contro una squadra di dilettanti.

abbiamo preso due incroci ma anche sbagliato un rigore ed abbiamo subito 1 tiro in porta in 95 minuti.

ad oggi siamo terzi in campionato e Pioli merita al 100% la conferma, spero venga fatto un mercato almeno all'altezza per rimanere in questi posti l'anno prossimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2021)

davoreb;2332260 ha scritto:


> strano.... prima della partita ho letto decine di commenti che la partita era già persa in partenza, ora sembra che giocavamo contro una squadra di dilettanti.
> 
> abbiamo preso due incroci ma anche sbagliato un rigore ed abbiamo subito 1 tiro in porta in 95 minuti.
> 
> ad oggi siamo terzi in campionato e Pioli merita al 100% la conferma, spero venga fatto un mercato almeno all'altezza per rimanere in questi posti l'anno prossimo.



io pensavo fosse molto dura considerando l'arbitraggio il principale ostacolo.
che la uve faccia schifo non è una novità , ma ieri sono stati davvero terribili.

ciò non toglie che se avesse centrato la porta chiellini adesso staremmo parlando di una stagione da buttare per me.

la conferma di pioli non mi preoccupa sinceramente... non sono un hater, anzi.


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2332258 ha scritto:


> Come estremizzare le cose per cercare di darsi ragione per forza. Puoi pensarla diversamente, ma almeno utilizza argomentazioni meno "trollesche".
> 
> Abbiamo visto la Juventus che fine ha fatto appena ha messo Pirla ad allenare, sarà un caso che non solo non vincerà lo scudetto, ma che rischia la champion proprio l'anno in cui non ci sta un allenatore decente in panchina.
> 
> ...



Con un gol non visto di un metro dentro...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Maggio 2021)

E' giusto dare i meriti al nostro Pinolo,quando li merita.
Io ho storto il naso quando ho visto la probabile formazione,soprattutto ripensando ai vari esperimenti fatti nelle partite decisive,vedi quelle contro atalanta,con meitè trequartista,o krunic fatto giocare esterno d'attacco e trequartista in varie partite,o saelemeker e Castillejo terzino ed esterno,per avere maggiore spinta sulla fascia....

Però l'intuizione di ieri è stata giusta,finalmente è riuscito ad invertire la rotta.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2021)

Anche il Benevento ha battuto la Juve in trasferta. Quindi, per coerenza, bisogna dire che Filippo Inzaghi è un grande allenatore  .


----------



## FreddieM83 (10 Maggio 2021)

Sta portando in Champions una squadra che ha il quinto monte ingaggi e la quinta-sesta rosa in ordine di competitività.
Il tutto giocando un gran bel calcio, con una squadra giovanissima, fronteggiando una miriade di infortuni con soli 14-15 effettivi su cui contare.
Onestamente, gli si può chiedere di più?


----------



## David Drills (10 Maggio 2021)

Io in Pioli vedo due difetti:

1) usare sempre lo stesso modulo, anzichè avere alcune variazioni (una su tutte il 4-3-1-2, avremmo la rosa per farlo)

2) i cambi difensivi che difensivi non sono quando in vantaggio di un gol (il classico Krunic per Chalanoglu)


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Maggio 2021)

Col sennò di poi mi son bastati 10 minuti per capire quanto la mossa Diaz fosse giusta per giocare nello stretto, a scambiarsi la posizione con Alexis. Il problema è riuscire a vedere queste cose non dopo 10 minuti, ma prima della partita.

Il gameplay del Milan di Pioli è sempre cercare di andare di vantaggio. Di fatti abbiamo sempre problemi quando non passiamo in vantaggio. Se passiamo, al 90% la portiamo a casa. Pioli deve migliorare su questo aspetto, certamente.
Ma allo stesso tempo non si può non vedere la qualità del lavoro di Pioli aldilà di tutto, con le difficoltà che abbiamo avuto a livello di infortuni e sul piano della serenità dell'ambiente prima di questa partita (aspetto, questo, molto sottovalutato).

Io sono contento del lavoro di Pioli e della parte tecnica della dirigenza. Contento di non essere sceso dal carro neanche una volta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Maggio 2021)

Ha ancora un anno di contratto, quindi con qualificazione in CL sarebbe giusto dargli la possibilità di giocarla.


----------



## koti (10 Maggio 2021)

FreddieM83;2332308 ha scritto:


> Sta portando in Champions una squadra che ha il quinto monte ingaggi e la quinta-sesta rosa in ordine di competitività.
> Il tutto giocando un gran bel calcio, con una squadra giovanissima, fronteggiando una miriade di infortuni con soli 14-15 effettivi su cui contare.
> Onestamente, gli si può chiedere di più?



Già, molti si dimenticano che giochiamo praticamente senza un centravanti (Ibra ha retto 2 mesi, poi il nulla) e come esterni d'attacco un mucchio di mediocri o pippe, tolto Rebic spesso indisponibile.

La prima cosa da fare è rivoluzionare il nostro reparto d'attacco, più che cambiare allenatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Maggio 2021)

Doveroso far notare che, con la vittoria di ieri, abbiamo di fatto stabilito il *RECORD DI PUNTI* dalla stagione del goal annullato a Muntari...

Al di là dei giudizi personali e di parte, che ognuno puo chiaramente avere, è incontestabile che Pioli abbia fatto un lavoro straordinario per il quale bisogna solo dire grazie e fare i complimenti.¨

Poi a fine stagione giusto tirare le somme e decidere con logica, non soltanto sull'allenatore ma soprattutto su ogni singolo giocatore.


----------



## mark (10 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2332374 ha scritto:


> Doveroso far notare che, con la vittoria di ieri, abbiamo di fatto stabilito il *RECORD DI PUNTI* dalla stagione del goal annullato a Muntari...
> 
> Al di là dei giudizi personali e di parte, che ognuno puo chiaramente avere, è incontestabile che Pioli abbia fatto un lavoro straordinario per il quale bisogna solo dire grazie e fare i complimenti.¨
> 
> Poi a fine stagione giusto tirare le somme e decidere con logica, non soltanto sull'allenatore ma soprattutto su ogni singolo giocatore.



Concordo, se dovessimo andare in champions, Pioli va confermato. Si meriterebbe di giocarla, senza contare che il gruppo è dalla parte dell'allenatore.
La cosa su cui bisognerebbe riflettere è la preparazione atletica, non è possibile avere tutti questi infortuni. Oltre un certo numero non è più sfiga, ma cattiva preparazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Maggio 2021)

mark;2332382 ha scritto:


> Concordo, se dovessimo andare in champions, Pioli va confermato. Si meriterebbe di giocarla, senza contare che il gruppo è dalla parte dell'allenatore.
> La cosa su cui bisognerebbe riflettere è la preparazione atletica, non è possibile avere tutti questi infortuni. Oltre un certo numero non è più sfiga, ma cattiva preparazione.



Bisogna anche riconoscere che coi preliminari di EL, questa è stata una stagione interminabile e massacrante per noi.


----------



## mark (10 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2332384 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche riconoscere che coi preliminari di EL, questa è stata una stagione interminabile e massacrante per noi.



Sicuramente, però alla fine abbiamo fatto 3 partite in più contro squadre abbastanza imbarazzanti. Con meno infortuni probabilmente saremmo già in champions da un pezzo.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Maggio 2021)

mark;2332386 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, però alla fine abbiamo fatto 3 partite in più contro squadre abbastanza imbarazzanti. Con meno infortuni probabilmente saremmo già in champions da un pezzo.



3 partite in piu rispetto a chi? Rispetto all'Inter ne abbiamo fatte almeno 7 in piu, che non sono poche, con una rosa come la nostra poi.

Senza considerare che tra la fine della scorsa e l'inizio dei preliminari sono scorse di fatto giusto qualche settimana.

In totale abbiamo giocato la bellezza di 50 partite in stagione finora, per una squadra come la nostra sono un massacro.

Nel giudicare i risultati ed il lavoro di Pioli bisogna pesare tutto, altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2021)

mark;2332382 ha scritto:


> Concordo, se dovessimo andare in champions, Pioli va confermato. Si meriterebbe di giocarla, senza contare che il gruppo è dalla parte dell'allenatore.
> La cosa su cui bisognerebbe riflettere è la preparazione atletica, non è possibile avere tutti questi infortuni. Oltre un certo numero non è più sfiga, ma cattiva preparazione.



chi ha giocato in EL è stato massacrato.

aggiungi che noi abbiam fatto 3 turni preliminari....
aggiungi che abbiamo ibra..........


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2332422 ha scritto:


> chi ha giocato in EL è stato massacrato.
> 
> aggiungi che noi abbiam fatto 3 turni preliminari....
> aggiungi che abbiamo ibra..........



aggiungi pure il covid...

molte squadre in questa stagione hanno avuto un'ecatombe di infortuni, mica solo noi.


----------



## Mika (10 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2332407 ha scritto:


> 3 partite in piu rispetto a chi? Rispetto all'Inter ne abbiamo fatte almeno 7 in piu, che non sono poche, con una rosa come la nostra poi.
> 
> Senza considerare che tra la fine della scorsa e l'inizio dei preliminari sono scorse di fatto giusto qualche settimana.
> 
> ...



I nostri hanno riposato 10 giorni. 

Da mettere in conto che Tonali l'estate l'ha passata con il COVID e solo a settembre ha potuto iniziare ad allenarsi.

Anche Leao mi pare che si sia fatto il Covid in estate ad agosto ma non ricordo bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Maggio 2021)

Sicuramente, se raggiunge la CL, non si può negare il buon lavoro addirittura potrebbe sfondare la quota 80 punti quest'anno.. numeri comunque importanti. Ma, onestamente, ho sempre quel presentimento che ad ottobre ci ritroviamo qui ad insultarlo. Per ora sembra ormai aver conquistato la CL ma stava facendo un frittata non male, rendiamoci con che il posto CL con tutti i punti accumulati doveva essere una formalità, ed invece ci siamo giocati lo scontro al gobbo stadium.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2021)

se lo confermiamo credo basti sostituire le mogli con giocatori decorosi.(+ i soliti innesti)


----------



## kYMERA (10 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2332374 ha scritto:


> Doveroso far notare che, con la vittoria di ieri, abbiamo di fatto stabilito il *RECORD DI PUNTI* dalla stagione del goal annullato a Muntari...
> 
> Al di là dei giudizi personali e di parte, che ognuno puo chiaramente avere, è incontestabile che Pioli abbia fatto un lavoro straordinario per il quale bisogna solo dire grazie e fare i complimenti.¨
> 
> Poi a fine stagione giusto tirare le somme e decidere con logica, non soltanto sull'allenatore ma soprattutto su ogni singolo giocatore.



Senza dimenticare quanto siamo stati martoriati tra infortuni, partite giocate e punti regalati per demeriti nostri più che dell'allenatore.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Maggio 2021)

come si fa a cacciarlo dai.
almeno uno chance in coppa gliela devi dare. rinforzandogli la rosa, ovviamente.
direi che se l'è meritata.
ha fatto quasi 80 punti


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2334525 ha scritto:


> come si fa a cacciarlo dai.
> almeno uno chance in coppa gliela devi dare. rinforzandogli la rosa, ovviamente.
> direi che se l'è meritata.
> ha fatto quasi 80 punti



Non si può cacciare se centra la qualificazione in CL, sarebbe ingiusto. Ha fatto degli errori come li fanno anche gli allenatori più bravi di lui. Ma non ha mai perso la squadra di mano nemmeno dopo la sconfitta contro il Sassuolo quando tutto oramai sembrava perduto, riuscendo a raddrizzare la stagione e far si che dipenda tutto da noi. Dai Mister, un ultimo sforzo, gli ultimi 3 chilometri come detto da te e poi vacanza, rinforzi e il prossimo anno allenerai nella CL che ti sarai meritato.


----------



## Djici (13 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2332374 ha scritto:


> Doveroso far notare che, con la vittoria di ieri, abbiamo di fatto stabilito il *RECORD DI PUNTI* dalla stagione del goal annullato a Muntari...
> 
> Al di là dei giudizi personali e di parte, che ognuno puo chiaramente avere, è incontestabile che Pioli abbia fatto un lavoro straordinario per il quale bisogna solo dire grazie e fare i complimenti.¨
> 
> Poi a fine stagione giusto tirare le somme e decidere con logica, non soltanto sull'allenatore ma soprattutto su ogni singolo giocatore.



La squadra gioca bene. E si vede che sono compatti. Perché se Diaz va così da Pioli nonostante il fatto che abbia giocato così poco, qualcosa vuole dire per forza.

E sta per centrare l'obiettivo.
Non vedere che ha avuto 1000 problemi tra covid e infortuni sarebbe da malafede.

Però da un altro lato mi dico che pure Spalletti aveva fatto tutto quello che poteva fare, ma l'Inter ha comunque cambiato...

Cambiando allenatore perdi comunque tempo ad imparare i nuovi schemi e la filosofia del tecnico...

Però da un altra parte rischiamo di cambiare molti giocatori offensivi... E quindi perdi comunque i punti di riferimento...


----------



## uolfetto (13 Maggio 2021)

7-0 e in un'altra discussione lo stanno facendo nero perchè ha fatto entrare Krunic invece di Hauge. E' un mondo meraviglioso. Che ad Ottobre prenda più insulti di quelli che ha preso negli ultimi 3 mesi mi sembra difficile. Poi detto questo io lo cambierei se ci fosse la possibilità di prende uno di quegli allenatori che personalmente considero di un livello superiore.


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2021)

Mi confermate che abbiamo cambiato modulo? A me pare stiamo copiando il 3421 di Gasperini...Calabria ormai fa il difensore centrale, Hernandez fisso sulla linea dei centrocampisti...ma forse sbaglio io che non sono esperto sinceramente


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2334803 ha scritto:


> Mi confermate che abbiamo cambiato modulo? A me pare stiamo copiando il 3421 di Gasperini...Calabria ormai fa il difensore centrale, Hernandez fisso sulla linea dei centrocampisti...ma forse sbaglio io che non sono esperto sinceramente



Già da un po' la strada era quella dell'impostazione a 3 con Kessie basso a sx e i terzini spinti in avanti, ora come dici tu siamo stabilmente a 3 dietro con Theo che si alza tanto e Calabria che comunque non disdegna la corsa in avanti se riesce ad appoggiarsi all'esterno davanti a sé. Giochiamo un gran bel calcio, secondo me diverso dall'Atalanta 

Se riusciamo a pressare bene siamo devastanti e vinciamo, viceversa apriamo praterie dietro e imbarchiamo


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

uolfetto;2334789 ha scritto:


> 7-0 e in un'altra discussione lo stanno facendo nero perchè ha fatto entrare Krunic invece di Hauge. E' un mondo meraviglioso. Che ad Ottobre prenda più insulti di quelli che ha preso negli ultimi 3 mesi mi sembra difficile. Poi detto questo io lo cambierei se ci fosse la possibilità di prende uno di quegli allenatori che personalmente considero di un livello superiore.



Sicuramente non lo cambio per un Maran o un Di Francesco. Solo per i TOP, quelli che hanno vinto le CL o ci sono andati vicino.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2334803 ha scritto:


> Mi confermate che abbiamo cambiato modulo? A me pare stiamo copiando il 3421 di Gasperini...Calabria ormai fa il difensore centrale, Hernandez fisso sulla linea dei centrocampisti...ma forse sbaglio io che non sono esperto sinceramente



Più o meno e cosi.

In fase di costruzione abbiamo 3 difensori, con Tomori che scivola sulla SX, Theo 20 m più avanti e Diaz e Chala che stringono in fase di posesso, dietro l'unica punta.

In fase di non possesso chala scivola a sx 

Percgiocare come l'Atalanta dobbiamo ancora giocare meno al indietro, ed essere più aggressivi nel recupero palla, e il rilancio di Donnarumma deve essete più lungo e più centrale per giocare sulle seconde palle.


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2334803 ha scritto:


> Mi confermate che abbiamo cambiato modulo? A me pare stiamo copiando il 3421 di Gasperini...Calabria ormai fa il difensore centrale, Hernandez fisso sulla linea dei centrocampisti...ma forse sbaglio io che non sono esperto sinceramente



Sembrerebbe, questo perché a destra abbiamo Saelemaker (che ha due polmoni tanti) che aiuta Calabria, con al difesa a tre uno delle due ali di centrocampo deve essere difensivo altrimenti sono imbarcate.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Maggio 2021)

che vada o che rimanga il mister è nella storia del Milan. Spero possa fare uno step in più l'anno prossimo ,partendo dalla rivisitazione dello staff.


----------



## Mika (13 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2334822 ha scritto:


> che vada o che rimanga il mister è nella storia del Milan. Spero possa fare uno step in più l'anno prossimo ,partendo dalla rivisitazione dello staff.



Sicuramente è il migliore allenatore che abbiamo avuto dal dopo Allegri, vada come vada


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

Merita l'esonera sedut stante. Gestione ORRIBILE di questa partita.

Mandzukic e Hauge 90 minuti in panchina. Nemmeno Romagnoli per un assedio finale. Resa totale. Assurdo!


----------



## Swaitak (16 Maggio 2021)

Obbiettivo non centrato, grazie e arrivedeci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera;2337867 ha scritto:


> Merita l'esonera sedut stante. Gestione ORRIBILE di questa partita.
> 
> Mandzukic e Hauge 90 minuti in panchina. Nemmeno Romagnoli per un assedio finale. Resa totale. Assurdo!



Ma scherzi? Ha battuto la juve lui! Juve battuta pure dal benevento quest'anno...

Eh, ma la meritocrazia! Come potete non volere la conferma di Pioli l'anno prossimo???


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Grandissimo. Epic fail.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Andrebbe licenziato oggi stesso, ma verrà riconfermato anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

L'unica consolazione del disastro sportivo del secolo sarà vedere la fine della carriera di questo pirla.


----------



## sette (16 Maggio 2021)

a casa subito


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

Madonna mia che allenatore


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2021)

Esoneratelo. Vergognati. Calhanoglu e Rebic a fare danni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Maggio 2021)

*VATTENE*


Oggi c'e da chiedersi se un allenatore in malafede poteva gestire peggio i cambi


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2021)

Mettere Mandzukic all'88, e non considerare hauge in una partita del genere è semplicemente criminale


----------



## __king george__ (16 Maggio 2021)

e voi vorreste davvero fare la champions con quei 2 pelati li? 

campioni d'inverno e ci giochiamo tutto all'ultima giornata..roba da matti


----------



## Albijol (16 Maggio 2021)

Tra venti anni si parlerà ancora di questa partita. Ci sarebbero milioni di cose da dire su Pioli ma io mi prendo una pausa dal forum, non ce la faccio più. Ci rivediamo ad agosto con un nuovo allenatore e una nuova proprietà spero. Ciao a tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Vinciamo solo le partite dove siamo trascinati dall'entusiasmo (o dai rigori) o dove gli altri stanno peggio di noi (Malevento-Gobbi-Torino). Psicologicamente non sappiamo preparare le partite per raggiungere l'obiettivo, non c'è sicurezza nei propri mezzi. 
E quella deve darla il mister.
Cosa mi tocca guardare ancora.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli è questo.

Non scopriamo niente


----------



## Love (16 Maggio 2021)

abbiamo perso la champions nel peggiore dei modi...all'ultima giornata...quindi figuratevi se cacciano pioli...l'avessimo persa già da qualche settimana...ma cosi e quando lo cacciano...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2021)

Gestione e gara indegna. Dopo stasera io mi prendo una pausa. Ci vediamo ad agosto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2021)

Il primo a farsela addosso è stato lui. Cambio difensivo al cinquantesimo di una partita da vincere a costo della vita (Brahim-Casti). Mette l'unico forte di testa a due minuti dalla fine. Pazzesco.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2337992 ha scritto:


> Tra venti anni si parlerà ancora di questa partita. Ci sarebbero milioni di cose da dire su Pioli ma io mi prendo una pausa dal forum, non ce la faccio più. Ci rivediamo ad agosto con un nuovo allenatore e una nuova proprietà spero. Ciao a tutti.



se vuoi un nuovo allenatore dovrai aspettare fino a novembre almeno 

purtroppo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

Il senso di Meité? Il senso di Castillejo? Metti due incontristi in mezzo in una partita che devi vincere a ogni costo? Ma poi, cerca soluzioni diverse, possibile solo sto 4-4-1-1 conosce?


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Maggio 2021)

hauge e tonali devono avergli rubato la moglie.. altrimenti non si spiegano le sue scelte


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2021)

"A Pioli non abbiamo chiesto la CL" cit.

Spero che fine stagione vadano via tutti da Saitama a Maldini passando per Pioli.

Una squadra che è campione d'inverno e non arriva tra le prima 4 robe mai viste


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2338081 ha scritto:


> "A Pioli non abbiamo chiesto la CL" cit.
> 
> Spero che fine stagione vadano via tutti da Saitama a Maldini passando per Pioli.
> 
> Una squadra che è campione d'inverno e non arriva tra le prima 4 robe mai viste



Maldini senza CL verrà sicuramente messo alla porta. A quel punto toccherà al progetto Cazzidis con qualche santone straniero che verrà esonerato dopo 7 giornate.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Maggio 2021)

A Bergamo vince. Segnate


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mandzukic a due minuti dalla fine non si capisce proprio.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2338081 ha scritto:


> "A Pioli non abbiamo chiesto la CL" cit.
> 
> Spero che fine stagione vadano via tutti da Saitama a Maldini passando per Pioli.
> 
> Una squadra che è campione d'inverno e non arriva tra le prima 4 robe mai viste



Tra l'altro mi sa che saremo pure i primi a non andare in CL con 76 punti O_O


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Roten1896;2338120 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro mi sa che saremo pure i primi a non andare in CL con 76 punti O_O



La scusa perfetta per confermare Pioli questa


----------



## Teddy (16 Maggio 2021)

Deve inserire sistematicamente gente che sa solo fare il compitino (e pure male), assumendo un assetto difensivo in partite da vincere. Ho avuto tutto il girone di ritorno per definirlo un mediocre e continuo a pensarlo. E' un peccato, perché la squadra ha offerto anche un buon calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Maggio 2021)

si sa che è un mediocre.

con in mano una rosa mediocre costruita da schifo.

aprite gli occhi.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Maggio 2021)

7vinte;2338105 ha scritto:


> A Bergamo vince. Segnate



Mi gasi! Penso oggettivamente sia difficile ma direi anche basta con questo atteggiamento da falliti.


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Ha una sfiga che la trasmette a tutto l'ambiente.
Se ne vada per l'amor di Dio a fine stagione.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2021)

Pioli è roba da Fiorentina, ragazzi. Fiorentina da bassa classifica. 

E questo vogliono rinnovare fino al 2024. Pazzi.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Maggio 2021)

Mi raccomando, rinnoviamogli il contratto.
Castillejo, Meitè, Leao...Manzukic a 3 minuti dalla fine. Una roba immonda. Il croato, seppur al 20%, era l'unico che poteva permettterci di cambiare copione e alzare qualche palla lunga, per non parlare del fatto che fosse l'unico con gli attributi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Maggio 2021)

Pensare che sto qui si è fatto fregare la champion da Gattuso e da Pirlo. Incredibile davvero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (16 Maggio 2021)

e a bergamo di nuovo le stesse scelte, ancora pensate che giocherà Mandzukic


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2021)

Braccino contro il Sassuolo, braccino contro il Cagliari, cambi allucinanti......aggiungici la squadra che se la fa sotto......


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2021)

ancora al suo posto sta sto verme lurido. d


----------



## Teddy (16 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2338186 ha scritto:


> .



In qualità di tifoso rossonero omosessuale mi piacerebbe poter visitare il forum senza leggere certe schifezze. Per piacere.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2021)

Teddy;2338238 ha scritto:


> In qualità di tifoso rossonero omosessuale mi piacerebbe poter visitare il forum senza leggere certe schifezze, per piacere.



Devi aver pazienza. Siamo tutti delusi e incavolati neri.


----------



## Solo (16 Maggio 2021)

Comunque vada il prossimo turno, anche nel caso capitasse il miracolo, un allenatore che alla fine del girone di andata è campione d'inverno e ad una giornata dal termine non sa se giocherà in EL o CL è semplicemente inadeguato. Stop.


----------



## wildfrank (16 Maggio 2021)

È ancora Juventino dentro, non ho altre spiegazioni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Maggio 2021)

Blu71;2338116 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic a due minuti dalla fine non si capisce proprio.



Perché Meite per Bennacer?

Castillejo per Diaz che è palesemente il nostro giocatore più in forma?


----------



## iceman. (16 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2338182 ha scritto:


> Pensare che sto qui si è fatto fregare la champion da Gattuso e da Pirlo. Incredibile davvero



Un incompetente con la I maiuscola


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Maggio 2021)

Non capisco una cosa. Se giochi contro un blocco difensivo basso perché togliere Bennacer e Diaz. Il dinamismo te lo porta Bennacer con i suoi passagi precisi e Diaz con i suoi dribbling nello stretto. ...


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Maggio 2021)

Per me il discorso è di una semplicità disarmante.
Pioli, come tutti, verrà giudicato per i RISULTATI. 
Champions: tutto bene, anzi benissimo.
Non champions: fallimento TOTALE e reset di allenatore, dirigenti e giocatori.

Per me è inutile andare a criticare le scelte a questo punto. Lo abbiamo bombardato nel pre Juve-Milan per Diaz titolare, che poi ha pagato.
Oggi scelte incomprensibili e folli.

Ma alla fine di tutto sarà la classifica a decidere tutto


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Maggio 2021)

Un padre non deve sapere solo incoraggiare ma anche strigliare,arrabbiarsi se necessario alzare la voce,perché per come abbiamo approcciato alla partita è stata una cosa vergognosa, sembrava che la partita la dovevamo vincere per volere divino e non per far gol.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

L&#8217;anno prossimo con la Juve con un allenatore serio, col Napoli in mano a Spalletti o addirittura Allegri, la Roma con Mourinho e magari la Fiorentina con Sarri, senza considerare Gasperino, Conte e Spiaze, si lotterà già da subito per il sesto-settimo posto. Quest&#8217;anno ci ha salvato il girone d&#8217;andata, ma con allenatori di quel calibro torneremo ai fasti Inzaghiani e Montelliani: fuori da tutto già ad ottobre.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2338466 ha scritto:


> L&#8217;anno prossimo con la Juve con un allenatore serio, col Napoli in mano a Spalletti o addirittura Allegri, la Roma con Mourinho e magari la Fiorentina con Sarri, senza considerare Gasperino, Conte e Spiaze, si lotterà già da subito per il sesto-settimo posto. Quest&#8217;anno ci ha salvato il girone d&#8217;andata, ma con allenatori di quel calibro torneremo ai fasti Inzaghiani e Montelliani: fuori da tutto già ad ottobre.



Anche peggio, non è che ogni anno ti danno 5000 rigori eh.

Comunque direi che da pioli Is on Fire a pioli Is on five ci passa un attimo.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi non so voi ma mi sembra esagerato criticare cosi tanto Pioli. Quanti di voi avrebbero messo la mano sul fuoco per un Milan a giocarsi la Champions a questo punto della stagione? Quanti qui dentro avrebbero dato 76 punti al Milan (che é un'esagerazione per andare in Champions, ma purtroppo é cosi..)? Siamo chiari, il problema é stato il girone d'andata super che abbiamo fatto, ha creato un miraggio e ci é sembrato di quasi di toccare lo scudetto, ma nel profondo del cuore ho sempre saputo che sarebbe stato dura.

Per essere più chiari: se oggi mi fossi risvegliato da un coma e mi mostrassero la classifica non ci crederei e sarei super contento. Rischiare di perderla cosi fa male, pareggiare col Cagliari é imbarazzante, ma si é visto che i giocatori non avevano personalità e i l'hanno intuita da Pioli su questo non ci piove. Era troppo nervoso oggi, i cambi tutti sbagliati, il gioco sbagliato (crossare contro Godin e altri 3 giganti con in mezzo Casti e Leao? Davvero?).

Prendiamo le cose positive, siamo più avanti nel progetto di Roma e Lazio quindi immagino che anche il prossimo anno gli staremo davanti. Le altre 4 purtroppo ci sono superiori, e noi dobbiamo sperare in un crollo di Napoli o Atalanta. Il massimo sarebbe che uno sceicco ci compri, ma immagino di chiedere troppo dalla vita  .


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338467 ha scritto:


> Anche peggio, non è che ogni anno ti danno 5000 rigori eh.
> 
> Comunque direi che da pioli Is on Fire a pioli Is on five ci passa un attimo.



Inter campione d&#8217;Italia e noi da campioni d&#8217;inverno a quinti in classifica. Le perculate dei ratti e dei gobbi ci stanno tutte. 

Chi di dovere dovrebbe capire che Pioli più di questo non può fare. Il massimo lo ha raggiunto tra giugno e dicembre. Ora è iniziata la parabola discendente, continuare con Pioli significa che a novembre devi cercare un sostituto, perciò meglio farlo a giugno e non quando sarai a 10 punti dalla prima.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Maggio 2021)

allenatore mediocre e yes man perfetto per il milan.il prossimo sarà sheva vedrete


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338483 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non so voi ma mi sembra esagerato criticare cosi tanto Pioli. Quanti di voi avrebbero messo la mano sul fuoco per un Milan a giocarsi la Champions a questo punto della stagione? Quanti qui dentro avrebbero dato 76 punti al Milan (che é un'esagerazione per andare in Champions, ma purtroppo é cosi..)? Siamo chiari, il problema é stato il girone d'andata super che abbiamo fatto, ha creato un miraggio e ci é sembrato di quasi di toccare lo scudetto, ma nel profondo del cuore ho sempre saputo che sarebbe stato dura.
> 
> Per essere più chiari: se oggi mi fossi risvegliato da un coma e mi mostrassero la classifica non ci crederei e sarei super contento. Rischiare di perderla cosi fa male, pareggiare col Cagliari é imbarazzante, ma si é visto che i giocatori non avevano personalità e i l'hanno intuita da Pioli su questo non ci piove. Era troppo nervoso oggi, i cambi tutti sbagliati, il gioco sbagliato (crossare contro Godin e altri 3 giganti con in mezzo Casti e Leao? Davvero?).
> 
> Prendiamo le cose positive, siamo più avanti nel progetto di Roma e Lazio quindi immagino che anche il prossimo anno gli staremo davanti. Le altre 4 purtroppo ci sono superiori, e noi dobbiamo sperare in un crollo di Napoli o Atalanta. Il massimo sarebbe che uno sceicco ci compri, ma immagino di chiedere troppo dalla vita  .




Avevi di fronte Gattuso che perde con lo Spezia in casa, si fa pareggiare dal Cagliari all’ultimo minuto ed esce dalla coppa col Granada, Pirlo che perde 5 punti su 6 dal Benevento, pareggia col Crotone e becca 3 gol da Prandelli, e infine Fonseca che perde tutti gli scontri diretti. Queste 3 squadre l’anno prossimo avranno allenatori seri. Dico solo che nel girone di ritorno abbiamo vinto solo tre gare in casa, una roba ridicola.

Non riuscire ad andare in champions quest’anno è tragico. L’anno prossimo senza champions e con una proprietà che non vuole spendere torneremo a giocarci l’europa League, se ci andrà bene.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Maggio 2021)

I limiti sono sempre quelli, caratteriali e di lettura dei cambi. Così non si va lontano, ogni volta che c'è un match point ci si defeca nelle mutande. A Simone Inzaghi, per dire, è successo qualche anno fa ma era quasi un esordiente. Pioli purtroppo non è di primo pelo, dobbiamo continuare ad aspettare in eterno che tiri fuori un po' di carattere?


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

mandraghe;2338496 ha scritto:


> Avevi di fronte Gattuso che perde con lo Spezia in casa, si fa pareggiare dal Cagliari all&#8217;ultimo minuto ed esce dalla coppa col Granada, Pirlo che perde 5 punti su 6 dal Benevento, pareggia col Crotone e becca 3 gol da Prandelli, e infine Fonseca che perde tutti gli scontri diretti. Queste 3 squadre l&#8217;anno prossimo avranno allenatori seri. Dico solo che nel girone di ritorno abbiamo vinto solo tre gare in casa, una roba ridicola.
> 
> Non riuscire ad andare in champions quest&#8217;anno è tragico. L&#8217;anno prossimo senza champions e con una proprietà che non vuole spendere torneremo a giocarci l&#8217;europa League, se ci andrà bene.



Resta il fatto che a parità di rosa il quinto posto é quello che realmente ci meritiamo. A livello di gioco dietro solo ad Atalanta, ma purtroppo non fa testo. Il punto é che con questa rosa essere ancora in lotta per la Champions (ripeto lasciamo stare le cavolate del campione di inverno) era per me impensabile ad inizio stagione.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2338497 ha scritto:


> I limiti sono sempre quelli, caratteriali e di lettura dei cambi. Così non si va lontano, ogni volta che c'è un match point ci si defeca nelle mutande. A Simone Inzaghi, per dire, è successo qualche anno fa ma era quasi un esordiente. Pioli purtroppo non è di primo pelo, dobbiamo continuare ad aspettare in eterno che tiri fuori un po' di carattere?



Con la Juve era un matchpoint comunque, stessa cosa contro il Toro. Hanno sottovalutato l'avversario (un po' anche noi qui devo dire), il Cagliari nelle ultime 6 partite ha fatto gli stessi punti di Napoli, Inter e Atalanta. Quindi una squadra in forma, e noi siamo partiti con loro che mettevano le seconde linee, con loro ubriachi... ma io non ho mai pensato che qualcuno giochi tanto per fare, tutti vogliono vincere.

Vediamo di vincere l'ennesima finale delle finali di questa stagione.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338500 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che a parità di rosa il quinto posto é quello che realmente ci meritiamo. A livello di gioco dietro solo ad Atalanta, ma purtroppo non fa testo. Il punto é che con questa rosa essere ancora in lotta per la Champions (ripeto lasciamo stare le cavolate del campione di inverno) era per me impensabile ad inizio stagione.



Appunto. Quando ci ricapita un&#8217;occasione così? Andando in champions rinforzavi il parco giocatori, o almeno gli strozzini non avevano scuse per non spendere. In questo modo potevi pareggiare i valori tecnici. Invece senza champions il povero Maldini sarà mandato ad elemosinare prestiti e scarti vari e tra un anno staremo qua a ripetere le stesse cose che ripetiamo in loop da oltre un lustro.


----------



## iceman. (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338500 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che a parità di rosa il quinto posto é quello che realmente ci meritiamo. A livello di gioco dietro solo ad Atalanta, ma purtroppo non fa testo. Il punto é che con questa rosa essere ancora in lotta per la Champions (ripeto lasciamo stare le cavolate del campione di inverno) era per me impensabile ad inizio stagione.



Anche quello è vero, ma bastava vincere oggi contro il Cagliari e non lo hai fatto unicamente per colpa tua. 
Normalmente, se fallisci paghi, qua da noi non paga mai nessuno perché non si fallisce mai visto che non ci sono obiettivi. 
Fossimo in lotta per restare in A sarebbero capacissimi di di dire che la permanenza in A non è un obiettivo e che non lo ha mai chiesto nessuno.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Maggio 2021)

iceman.;2338504 ha scritto:


> Anche quello è vero, ma bastava vincere oggi contro il Cagliari e non lo hai fatto unicamente per colpa tua.
> Normalmente, se fallisci paghi, qua da noi non paga mai nessuno perché non si fallisce mai visto che non ci sono obiettivi.
> Fossimo in lotta per restare in A sarebbero capacissimi di di dire che la permanenza in A non è un obiettivo e che non lo ha mai chiesto nessuno.





mandraghe;2338503 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Quando ci ricapita un&#8217;occasione così? Andando in champions rinforzavi il parco giocatori, o almeno gli strozzini non avevano scuse per non spendere. In questo modo potevi pareggiare i valori tecnici. Invece senza champions il povero Maldini sarà mandato ad elemosinare prestiti e scarti vari e tra un anno staremo qua a ripetere le stesse cose che ripetiamo in loop da oltre un lustro.



Niente da aggiungere. Ho solo specificato che le miei aspettative non erano quelle di entrare in Champions quest'anno. Leggendo i commenti sembra di essere il City, invece sembra strano da dire (e dovremo abituarci) siamo il Milan. Vincere 4 partita di fila? Non é più roba per noi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2338502 ha scritto:


> Con la Juve era un matchpoint comunque, stessa cosa contro il Toro. Hanno sottovalutato l'avversario (un po' anche noi qui devo dire), il Cagliari nelle ultime 6 partite ha fatto gli stessi punti di Napoli, Inter e Atalanta. Quindi una squadra in forma, e noi siamo partiti con loro che mettevano le seconde linee, con loro ubriachi... ma io non ho mai pensato che qualcuno giochi tanto per fare, tutti vogliono vincere.
> 
> Vediamo di vincere l'ennesima finale delle finali di questa stagione.



Con la Juve eravamo con l'acqua alla gola, ma senza pressione, ormai quasi rassegnati. Purtroppo gli attributi si vedono quando hai la pressione di chiudere i conti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (17 Maggio 2021)

La partita di Bergamo è ininfluente.

con stasera ha chiuso in ogni caso.

Al netto delle colpe dei giocatori, non puoi presentare una squadra così remissiva alla partita più importante degli ultimi 7 anni.


----------



## folletto (17 Maggio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2338519 ha scritto:


> Con la Juve eravamo con l'acqua alla gola, ma senza pressione, ormai quasi rassegnati. Purtroppo gli attributi si vedono quando hai la pressione di chiudere i conti.



Verissimo e, per lo stesso motivo, giocare per ultimi questa giornata sapendo i risultati di gobbi e Napoli è stato uno svantaggio, giocando insieme alle altre i nostri cuor di leone sarebbero scesi in campo meno contratti.


----------



## Stex (17 Maggio 2021)

Meite... che *** metti sto qua. Tonali non sta più giocando. 
Meite... 

Dovremo sperare che i gobbi vincano la coppa Italia rubando forte...


----------



## unbreakable (17 Maggio 2021)

pioli sin dal principio ha sottolineato come ci fossero sette squadre forti..e che la quinta sarebbe stata molto delusa..

questo argomento l'ha detto non so quante volte..

nelle altre squadre trovate dichiarazioni del genere? due si lamentano sempre (i filogobbi gasperini e pirla) e gli altri due stanno zitti per silenzio stampa , però le dichiarazioni sono sempre state andiamo a vincere o andiamo a prenderci il posto champion's..

ovviamente non è solo colpa sua..poi per carità avrà trentamila altri pregi..ma su quell'aspetto mi sono sempre cadute le braccia..un pò comea società che dice che non ha obiettivi..
ormai sono rassegnato ad una partecipazione anonima ad unca mpionato squallido..


----------



## Raryof (17 Maggio 2021)

unbreakable;2338798 ha scritto:


> pioli sin dal principio ha sottolineato come ci fossero sette squadre forti..e che la quinta sarebbe stata molto delusa..
> 
> questo argomento l'ha detto non so quante volte..
> 
> ...



Lasciate perdere, è un pretino che dall'anno scorso è entrato in un mood mentale in cui deve semplicemente stare tranquillo che verrà sempre riconfermato, al Milan non ti viene richiesto di andare in Champions ma ti viene chiesto di fare benino, che nessuno si aspetterà mai di entrare in Champions subito, quando le cose andranno male il Maldini di turno andrà a fare i colloqui con i giocatori per tenere tutti sul pezzo mentre il fattore Ibra cercherà di tenere compatto un ambiente molto provinciale in cui il pressapochismo perbenista metterà sempre nelle condizioni peggiori ogni singolo membro di questo gruppo/società.
E' normalissimo che un allenatorino senza personalità viva tranquillo questo periodo, perché sa che nonostante tutto potrà sempre sbagliare, questo finché il baraccone non verrà tirato giù e le "finali" da giocare finiranno.
E' un ambiente tossicissimo che col Milan ha poco a che fare, non si sente la necessità di fare grandi cose ma di fare piccole cose che ovviamente non ti porteranno mai a grandi risultati, figuriamoci ora che stiamo cercando di raggiungere un obbiettivo minimo spacciandolo per una missione eroica, ecco perché siamo finiti, perché si è perso il senso degli obbiettivi, di quello che c'è da fare.
La proprietà è assente, l'allenatore è scarso e il leader è sempre rotto, questi siamo noi oggi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Maggio 2021)

unbreakable;2338798 ha scritto:


> pioli sin dal principio ha sottolineato come ci fossero sette squadre forti..e che la quinta sarebbe stata molto delusa..
> 
> questo argomento l'ha detto non so quante volte..
> 
> ...


La proprietà l&#8217;obiettivo di arrivare quarto non lo ha dato. Sia Maldini che Pioli ci tengono a farlo sapere, in modo tale da non risultare capri espiatori.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

Nel caso in cui arrivassimo quinti, con che faccia riconfermebbero Pioli? In qualsiasi altro ambiente scoppierebbe il finimondo. Qui invece è tutto normale


----------



## Solo (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338882 ha scritto:


> Nel caso in cui arrivassimo quinti, con che faccia riconfermebbero Pioli? In qualsiasi altro ambiente scoppierebbe il finimondo. Qui invece è tutto normale


Tu davvero pensi che resterebbe? Io penso fossero tutte dichiarazioni di circostanza. Secondo me senza CL Pioli saluta, e probabilmente saluta pure Maldini. Gazidis andrà a pescare qualche santone straniero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338882 ha scritto:


> Nel caso in cui arrivassimo quinti, con che faccia riconfermebbero Pioli? In qualsiasi altro ambiente scoppierebbe il finimondo. Qui invece è tutto normale



Pioli deve essere cacciato SOLAMENTE se ci ritroviamo con un progetto e un sostituto è all'altezza.
Cambiare pioli per prendere un fonseca qualsiasi,o peggio,cambiare pioli per prendere l'ennesima leggenda (shevchenko),sarebbe un altro passo falso,quello che ci taglierebbe definitivamente le gambe.

Non è che ci siano questi popò di allenatori liberi eh.
Forse solo Sarri.


----------



## Milanlove (17 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2338866 ha scritto:


> La proprietà l&#8217;obiettivo di arrivare quarto non lo ha dato. Sia Maldini che Pioli ci tengono a farlo sapere, in modo tale da non risultare capri espiatori.



Alla proprietà fa comodo avere in ds di facciata come Maldini che ricopre il suo ruolo solo ed esclusivamente perché è stato un grande terzino che ha alzato tante champions. Quindi non contano le competenze, ma la faccia che tiene buoni i tifosi...o meglio solo alcuni tifosi ormai.
Alla proprietà fa comodo avere un allenatore modesto (scelto dal ds senza competente) su cui scaricare le colpe. 
Fa comodo alla proprietà avere la mediocrità in dirigenza e in panchina.
Le competenze si pagano.


Se penso a Pioli che qualche settimana fa parlava di scudetto e di Maldini che ha fatto il mercato invernale più di chiunque altro in Italia, probabilmente per lo scudetto pure lui.
Ridicoli mediocri che ora stanno tirando indietro la mano dopo aver lanciato il sasso. 
E alla proprietà fa comodo tutto questo.

Qualcuno a fine stagione dovrà comunque pagare


----------



## Milanlove (17 Maggio 2021)

Doppio.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2338882 ha scritto:


> Nel caso in cui arrivassimo quinti, con che faccia riconfermebbero Pioli? In qualsiasi altro ambiente scoppierebbe il finimondo. Qui invece è tutto normale



Un allenatore non si conferma o esonera per un punto piu o meno.

La valutazione deve essere fatta a prescindere se arriveremo quarti o quinti. Non puo essere questo a segnare la scelta dell'allenatore.

Se si pensa sia giusto esonerarlo, va fatto anche se arriviamo terzi. Se si pensa che sia giusto proseguire con lui, va fatto anche se arriviamo quinti.

Altrimenti dopo Istanbul avremmo dovuto cacciare anche Carletto, seguendo la logica del "con che faccia".


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338926 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non si conferma o esonera per un punto piu o meno.
> 
> La valutazione deve essere fatta a prescindere se arriveremo quarti o quinti. Non puo essere questo a segnare la scelta dell'allenatore.
> 
> ...



Beh no, amico, il paragone non regge. Una finale di Champions si può perdere, anche se in modo rocambolesco come fu ad Istanbul, perché hai UNA occasione per giocarla e tutto può succedere.
Una qualificazione Champions persa invece quando eri campione d'inverno significa che hai buttato a mare tante occasioni, non hai saputo correggere in corsa i difetti né tenere alta la concentrazione e le motivazioni per tutto il girone di ritorno. E' un fallimento globale. Questo almeno è il mio parere.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2021)

Ecthelion;2338927 ha scritto:


> Beh no, amico, il paragone non regge. Una finale di Champions si può perdere, anche se in modo rocambolesco come fu ad Istanbul, perché hai UNA occasione per giocarla e tutto può succedere.
> Una qualificazione Champions persa invece quando eri campione d'inverno significa che hai buttato a mare tante occasioni, non hai saputo correggere in corsa i difetti né tenere alta la concentrazione e le motivazioni per tutto il girone di ritorno. E' un fallimento globale. Questo almeno è il mio parere.



Un fallimento da 76 punti pero.

No, non si giudica un allenatore in questo modo, io la penso in modo diametralmente opposto.

E non dico che Pioli debba essere confermato per forza, dico che la valutazione va fatta a prescindere dal fatto che vinciamo o meno a Bergamo.

Il paragone regge perchè pure a Bergamo giocheremo una partita che si puo perdere, non vedo la differenza.

Se come dici tu il problema è aver chiuso il girone di andata in testa e poi aver perso tante occasioni (ma ripeto: abbiamo fatto 76 punti, soltanto Allegri con il Milan di Thiago e Ibra ha fatto meglio) si esonera a prescindere pure se vinciamo 5-0 con l'Atalanta.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Maggio 2021)

E' vero che la società non aveva chiesto la Champions sicura a inizio stagione ma perderla così cambia completamente le carte in tavola. Io sono convinto che ci sarà una mezza rivoluzione e Pioli non sarà sulla panchina del Milan la prossima stagione.

ps. Continuo a pensare che Pioli abbia fatto il lavoro nettamente migliore di tutti negli ultimi anni


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338926 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non si conferma o esonera per un punto piu o meno.
> 
> La valutazione deve essere fatta a prescindere se arriveremo quarti o quinti. Non puo essere questo a segnare la scelta dell'allenatore.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con questo ragionamento ma aggiungo tre postille fondamentai:
a) Pioli deve rimanere perchè ci si crede davvero, non per mancanza di fondi o per fungere da capro espiatorio agli occhi dei tifosi;
b) Se confermato, deve arrivare almeno a giugno 2022 perchè altrimenti è una presa per i fondelli
c) Va assecondato sul mercato 
d) Gli va rinnovato il contratto di almeno un anno perchè un allenatore in scadenza in questo gruppo creerebbe una situazione di incertezza devastante per il fragile stato mentale dei nostri

Se la dirigenza ci crede, vada fino in fondo e li appoggerò. Se invece vogliono tenere Pioli solo per nascondersi dietro di lui, pronti a cacciarlo appena andrà male e puntare sul populismo facile del "Milan ai milanisti", allora meglio salutarsi subito.


----------



## Mika (17 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2338926 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non si conferma o esonera per un punto piu o meno.
> 
> La valutazione deve essere fatta a prescindere se arriveremo quarti o quinti. Non puo essere questo a segnare la scelta dell'allenatore.
> 
> ...



Concordo appieno e con quello scritto dopo da [MENTION=175]-Lionard-[/MENTION]

Con 76 punti nel 2018-19 saremmo stati terzi (Atalanta terza fece 69 punti)
Nel 19-20 Lazio andò in CL con 78 punti

Questo per via del fatto che le squadre che ci sono in A sono mediocri, purtroppo a 20 squadre ì così. L'ultima e penultima a stento raggiungono i 25 punti.

Se si tornasse a 18 squadre ci sarebbe più competitività e meno punti.


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2021)

Comunque, sono pronto a scommettere che la conferma arriverà già domenica nel pre partita. Vedrete. In modo che si vada in campo senza la minima tensione e voglia di dimostrare.


----------



## Mika (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2339085 ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono pronto a scommettere che la conferma arriverà già domenica nel pre partita. Vedrete. In modo che si vada in campo senza la minima tensione e voglia di dimostrare.



Pioli il prossimo anno rimane, è stato ben chiarito dalla società settimana scorsa: "La qualificazione in CL è un obbiettivo primario per quest'anno". Hanno dato un impasto alla rosa, devono migliorarla, secondo me questo è il progetto, nemmeno loro pensavano di essere campioni d'inverno. Se volevano puntare subito alla CL a Gennaio non avrebbero preso un tappabuchi come Mandzukic ma avrebbero speso dei soldi per un vice-Ibra già pronto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2021)

Tutta la gente che da meriti a Pioli per i punti fatti si scorda sempre che Pioli ha fatto sti punti senza pubblico. Già allenatore e squadra si cacano sotto nei momenti clou senza pubblico, immaginatevi con lo stadio pieno di tifosi come andrebbero nel panico più totale.


----------



## Mika (17 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2339095 ha scritto:


> Tutta la gente che da meriti a Pioli per i punti fatti si scorda sempre che Pioli ha fatto sti punti senza pubblico. Già allenatore e squadra si cacano sotto nei momenti clou senza pubblico, immaginatevi con lo stadio pieno di tifosi come andrebbero nel panico più totale.



Era meglio non mettere i cori all'altoparlante, dici?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo non riesco a vederlo di tonalità grigia.

Se andava in CL, il suo sarebbe stato un buon lavoro e potrebbe farlo con 79 punti e non sono pochi. Ma finisce lì.

In caso di quinto posto, beh cosa ci sarebbe da dire? Tanti record positivi stracciati che non vedevamo da anni e anni ma alla fine conta il risultato finale. Anzi per me sarebbe un fallimento ancora più clamoroso perchè se nonostante tutto il vantaggio dell'andata, tutti i record gli incapaci allenatori nelle altre panchine che ti hanno praticamente dato un vantaggio importante, nonostante tutte queste variabili non riesce a centrare l'obiettivo, allora è davvero un pessimo allenatore.

Midispiace ma domenica o è bianco o nero.

In ogni caso, la società, farebbe male a tenersi un allenatore del genere. I suoi risultati sono di una bibolarità mai vista


----------



## Zenos (17 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2339085 ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono pronto a scommettere che la conferma arriverà già domenica nel pre partita. Vedrete. In modo che si vada in campo senza la minima tensione e voglia di dimostrare.



Sicuro. Maldini in diretta nel pre partita.


----------



## Jino (17 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2339246 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non riesco a vederlo di tonalità grigia.
> 
> Se andava in CL, il suo sarebbe stato un buon lavoro e potrebbe farlo con 79 punti e non sono pochi. Ma finisce lì.
> 
> ...



I nostri valori sono da quinto posto, per non dire forse sesto, ma diciamolo ci eravamo fatti la bocca talmente buona quest'anno che mai avremmo pensato quattro mesi fa di non andare in coppa dei campioni, quindi se non ci andiamo è assolutamente una stagione fallimentare per come s'era messa. 

Concordo comunque con chi dice che non si può decidere il futuro di Pioli dal quarto o quinto posto, bensì dal lavoro svolto a 360 gradi ed io lo reputo buono, per il semplice fatto che siamo una squadra, abbiamo un gioco, si sono valorizzati quasi tutti i calciatori. Riconfermei Pioli? Francamente se dopo una chiacchierata con Spalletti (gioca con lo stesso modulo) ci fossero i presupposti per continuare il lavoro di Stefano non ci penserei due volte, tanti saluti a Pioli e dentro Spalletti. Basta dare continuità alla base che abbiamo messo, tutto li.


----------



## milanhearts (23 Maggio 2021)

Avrà sicuramente grossi limiti come allenatore, ma per questa sera mi sento di dirli solo una cosa: grazie!


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie mister!

Ma ora servirebbe il salto di qualità


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Maggio 2021)

Dai per una volta giù il cappello alla fine ha portato la squadra in Champions dopo 2 secoli. Non si può negare

Ma non credo che potrà fare di più ma giusto così anche la mossa dei Mariti oggi ha funzionato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Maggio 2021)

Meriterebbe una statua. Secondo posto con una squadra che ad agosto davate tutti come incompleta/da settimo posto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343827 ha scritto:


> Grazie mister!
> 
> Ma ora servirebbe il salto di qualità



Esatto, dobbiamo abbracciarlo e stringergli la mano perchè dal post Allegri si è rivelato il miglior mister degli ultimi anni, ma dobbiamo seguire l'esempio dell'Inter, con Spalletti sostituito da Conte dopo la qualificazione.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2021)

stasera gli diciamo grazie e a novembre gli diciamo arrivederci

prendere un allenatore superiore ora che siamo in champions sarebbe una mossa troppo raffinata per la nostra banale società


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Maggio 2021)

Tra la Champions presa con la Lazio e quella di questa sera, obiettivi sempre centrati negli scontri diretti decisivi


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2021)

Il Mister che ci ha portati in CL e secondi in classifica con una rosa da quinto posto. Si merita di giocarsi la CL.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

Serve un allenatore con più personalità, questo sì caca in mano non appena l&#8217;asticella si alza minimamente. Ringrazio per la qualificazione, ma è meglio se cambiamo allenatore.


----------



## Solo (23 Maggio 2021)

Cosa dire.

Ad inizio stagione pensavo che l'unica possibilità di CL fosse che Ibra giocasse almeno 30 partite. Invece ha giocato solo un girone, seppur super. E nonostante tutto siamo arrivati secondi in campionato, seppur con una classifica cortissima dietro all'Inter. Risultato pazzesco.

Per questo gli va detto soltanto GRAZIE.

Detto cio, io rimango convinto che i problemi che si sono visti nel girone di ritorno sono molto preoccupanti pensando alla prossima stagione quando non potremo vivere di rendita sul girone di andata. Ho paura di un 2021/22 stile Lazio 20/21. Non ci penserei un secondo a cambiarlo per un allenatore più quotato, anche un "semplice" Spalletti. 

Tuttavia penso che a questo punta la sua permanenza sia scontata, con probabile rinnovo. 

Spero di sbagliarmi e che lui mi stupisca ancora.

Per il momento comunque solo GRAZIE.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie di questo anno e mezzo, ci hai ridato dignità


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

AntaniPioco;2343858 ha scritto:


> Tra la Champions presa con la Lazio e quella di questa sera, obiettivi sempre centrati negli scontri diretti decisivi



Quest'anno abbiamo battuto almeno una volta praticamente tutti, dopo anni in cui venivamo umiliati negli scontri diretti.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343827 ha scritto:


> Grazie mister!
> 
> Ma ora servirebbe il salto di qualità


.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2343882 ha scritto:


> Serve un allenatore con più personalità, questo sì caca in mano non appena l&#8217;asticella si alza minimamente. Ringrazio per la qualificazione, ma è meglio se cambiamo allenatore.



si caca in mano... come contro la roma 
come contro la juve
come contro l'atalanta
silenzio. almeno oggi, dai.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie di tutto ma se ci fosse di meglio disponibile, cambierei.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Maggio 2021)

Comunque curioso come il "ciclo" dell'ultimo anno e mezzo di Pioli si sia praticamente aperto dopo il 5-0 di Bergamo, per poi concludersi con la qualificazione proprio in quel campo di melma con uno 0-2.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2021)

Vendere subito Meitè e Krunic. Levateglieli. Rabbrividisco se penso ad un Real Milan con Meitè e Krunic al Bernabeu.

Si è meritato tutto, però, salvo che si faccia un mercato importante, temo che in autunno noi si debba cambiare.

Spero di no, Pioli pur non essendo un allenatore clamoroso è sicuramente una brava persona. Ma i dubbi restano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2343914 ha scritto:


> si caca in mano... come contro la roma
> come contro la juve
> come contro l'atalanta
> silenzio. almeno oggi, dai.


È la mia opinione. Siamo in un forum, quindi credo il silenzio non sia ammesso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Maggio 2021)

E chissà cosa avremmo combinato con Spalletti, quello che è arrivato quarto grazie ad un'intuizione di Nainggolan a 5 minuti dalla fine (dopo che la sua squadra era stata bombardata dall'EMPOLI). E l'anno prima si è qualificato grazie a De Vrij che si era venduto la partita perché aveva già firmato con l'Inter.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2343827 ha scritto:


> Grazie mister!
> 
> Ma ora servirebbe il salto di qualità



Si.
Bravissima persona e buon professionista, ma adesso dobbiamo sfruttare questa occasione per crescere ancora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2343973 ha scritto:


> Si.
> Bravissima persona e buon professionista, ma adesso dobbiamo sfruttare questa occasione per crescere ancora.



Sappiamo tutti che non accadrà, capaci che faranno un triennale a Pioli


----------



## Baba (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie Mister


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Maggio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2343985 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti che non accadrà, capaci che faranno un triennale a Pioli



Eh lo so, speriamo solo il covid rallenti un po' le rivali.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie Mister.

Ci hanno dati per morti 4 volte, 4 volte resuscitati.
Ci hai fatto sognare.
Erano anni che non avevo cosi tanta voglia di rivedere il Milan.

Grazie.
Ti meriti di giocartela ancora da protagonista il prossimo anno.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Solo;2343884 ha scritto:


> Cosa dire.
> 
> Ad inizio stagione pensavo che l'unica possibilità di CL fosse che Ibra giocasse almeno 30 partite. Invece ha giocato solo un girone, seppur super. E nonostante tutto siamo arrivati secondi in campionato, seppur con una classifica cortissima dietro all'Inter. Risultato pazzesco.
> 
> ...



Scusa ma cosa ha in più spalletti di Pioli visti i risultati? A parte la certezza di litigare con ibra dopo 3 giornate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Maggio 2021)

Il consueto crollo verticale di Pioli nei mesi primaverili quest'anno è stato cancellato dalle due impensabili vittorie contro Juve e Atalanta, altrimenti sarebbe stata tragedia.

Deve cercare di migliorarsi in questo senso, non è possibile che ogni sua gestione parta a razzo e finisca a ***..o


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2343914 ha scritto:


> si caca in mano... come contro la roma
> come contro la juve
> come contro l'atalanta
> silenzio. almeno oggi, dai.



Chi scrive certe così oggi non merita neanche risposta


----------



## JoKeR (23 Maggio 2021)

Rimarrà al 100%.

Non è quello di cui avremmo bisogno, ma sinceramente è stato un super signore.

Io lo cambierei ieri, ma immensi meriti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

Condannato sui risultati, esaltato sui risultati.
Bisogna dire che cose come stanno.
A campionato concluso, il secondo posto con i secondi tempi giocati perennemente con Krunic e Meitè è TANTA ROBA.

Inoltre è stato criticato sugli esperimenti. Stasera ha in pratica azzerato il gioco degli ultimi 18 mesi per presentarsi con un catenaccio pazzesco. Che PERO' ha portato il risultato.

Al di là della nostra opinione per Pioli, è davvero arduo pensare che venga esonerato con un secondo posto con una squadra, ricordiamolo, parecchio limitata.


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2344020 ha scritto:


> Il consueto crollo verticale di Pioli nei mesi primaverili quest'anno è stato cancellato dalle due impensabili vittorie contro Juve e Atalanta, altrimenti sarebbe stata tragedia.
> 
> Deve cercare di migliorarsi in questo senso, non è possibile che ogni sua gestione parta a razzo e finisca a ***..o



PEr me è stato attenuato più che altro da Maldini che ha preso Tomori...col piffero che andavamo in Champions con vecchia Romagna


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie ma noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo fare lo step successivo,meglio salutare ora e non a fine ottobre con la stagione compromesa.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie Stefano dopo anni ci hai portato in champion, ci hai fatto vincere un derby, abbiamo fatto i primi punti della nostra storia allo stadium, siamo arrivati secondi. Più di così con una rosa da quinto/sesto posto non si poteva chiederti


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2344029 ha scritto:


> PEr me è stato attenuato più che altro da Maldini che ha preso Tomori...col piffero che andavamo in Champions con vecchia Romagna



per non parlare dell'acquisto di Mandzukic per sostituire Ibra che non ha giocato tutto il girone di ritorno .... fondamentale


----------



## davoreb (23 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2344029 ha scritto:


> PEr me è stato attenuato più che altro da Maldini che ha preso Tomori...col piffero che andavamo in Champions con vecchia Romagna



vero, ma abbiamo fatto anche il girone di ritorno senza un centro avanti sano.

a centrocampo abbiamo preso la riserva del Torino come tappabuchi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Maggio 2021)

davoreb;2344108 ha scritto:


> vero, ma abbiamo fatto anche il girone di ritorno senza un centro avanti sano.
> 
> a centrocampo abbiamo preso la riserva del Torino come tappabuchi.



ma che dici ... pioli di melma


----------



## Beppe85 (23 Maggio 2021)

Grazie soprattutto a te! Grande uomo, grande professionista. Sempre difeso sin dall'inizio. Mi spiace per tutti i vari "piolout"... sarà per l'anno prossimo. Per adesso si gode.


----------



## egidiopersempre (23 Maggio 2021)

Beppe85;2344140 ha scritto:


> Grazie soprattutto a te! Grande uomo, grande professionista. Sempre difeso sin dall'inizio. Mi spiace per tutti i vari "piolout"... sarà per l'anno prossimo. Per adesso si gode.



infatti. Quando ci potremo permettere halaand e mbappé allora ringrazieremo il mister e prenderemo klopp. altro che buciano e gonde


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Maggio 2021)

Sono felicissimo per lui perchè la persona se lo merita eccome e perchè, a differenza del passato, ha saputo riprendersi la squadra e sistemarla anche dal punto di vista tattico nelle ultime 5 partite con una difesa a 3 sulla falsa riga di quella del Chelsea di Tuchel che ci ha portato a 5 clean sheet consecutivi. Senza questo cambio di direzione non credo saremmo passati indenni da Torino e Bergamo e quindi non saremmo in Champions, così come ha avuto ragione nel rilanciare Diaz per l'ultima parte di stagione. Ha indubbiamente valorizzato diversi giocatori che prima del suo arrivo moltissimi avrebbero spedito sulla luna (Kessie, Calabria, persino Calhanoglu per qualche mese) e dato un'identità di gioco a questo gruppo.Certo bisogna anche ammettere nel giorno del "trionfo" che nella seconda parte di stagione ha anche sbagliato in più di un'occasione ed anche in momenti decisivi ma ciò non cancella il buon lavoro svolto. Sacrosanto ripartire da lui e quando lo cambieremo dovremo farlo per uno in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità decisivo.


----------



## Mika (24 Maggio 2021)

Tra la partita di ieri e i festeggiamenti della sera tardi e l'intervista a MTV di oggi pomeriggio, il Mister ha avuto anche tempo per andare stamattina a Firenze ad inaugurare il murales dedicato ad Astori a Firenze.


----------



## BELOUFA (22 Giugno 2021)

Non hanno rinnovato a calha per questioni di puntiglio perché da 4 a 4,5 non ti cambia il presente né il futuro.
Non è un giocatore che stimavo particolarmente, anzi, però nella nostra rosa era importante che che se ne voglia dire era uno dei perni della squadra.
Per il nostro mister era importantissimo, voi credete che se ci fosse stato un conte in panchina avrebbero potuto fare gli integerrimi per 500mila euro?
Credete che Pioli sia contento?
Per me non lo è, e non so nemmeno se i vari Hernandez, kessie, bennacer lo sono....
Perché calhanoglu era cmq importante nello spogliatoio molto di più di quanto non lo fosse gigio.


----------



## mil77 (22 Giugno 2021)

BELOUFA;2366980 ha scritto:


> Non hanno rinnovato a calha per questioni di puntiglio perché da 4 a 4,5 non ti cambia il presente né il futuro.
> Non è un giocatore che stimavo particolarmente, anzi, però nella nostra rosa era importante che che se ne voglia dire era uno dei perni della squadra.
> Per il nostro mister era importantissimo, voi credete che se ci fosse stato un conte in panchina avrebbero potuto fare gli integerrimi per 500mila euro?
> Credete che Pioli sia contento?
> ...



Di sicuro Pioli non è contento perchè lo riteneva indispensabile. Adesso vedremo cosa farà....io non escludo per nulla un cambio di modulo, anche perchè per rimanere con lo stesso modulo i giocatori da prendere sarebbero troppi.


----------



## mark (22 Giugno 2021)

BELOUFA;2366980 ha scritto:


> Non hanno rinnovato a calha per questioni di puntiglio perché da 4 a 4,5 non ti cambia il presente né il futuro.
> Non è un giocatore che stimavo particolarmente, anzi, però nella nostra rosa era importante che che se ne voglia dire era uno dei perni della squadra.
> Per il nostro mister era importantissimo, voi credete che se ci fosse stato un conte in panchina avrebbero potuto fare gli integerrimi per 500mila euro?
> Credete che Pioli sia contento?
> ...



Prima di essere giocatori forti (e Calha non lo è) nel mio Milan voglio Uomini, e Calha ha dimostrato di non esserlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Giugno 2021)

BELOUFA;2366980 ha scritto:


> Non hanno rinnovato a calha per questioni di puntiglio perché da 4 a 4,5 non ti cambia il presente né il futuro.
> Non è un giocatore che stimavo particolarmente, anzi, però nella nostra rosa era importante che che se ne voglia dire era uno dei perni della squadra.
> Per il nostro mister era importantissimo, voi credete che se ci fosse stato un conte in panchina avrebbero potuto fare gli integerrimi per 500mila euro?
> Credete che Pioli sia contento?
> ...



Però non è che questa dirigenza è sprovveduta eh. Le offerte sono sul tavolo da mesi e sicuramente se non hanno rilanciato è perchè hanno a disposizione il piano B,C e D. L'obiettivo è sempre quello di migliorare la squadra, se non hanno rinnovato Calhanoglu per 500 mila euro o 1 milione in più netti + perchè sanno di poter far meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Giugno 2021)

BELOUFA;2366980 ha scritto:


> Non hanno rinnovato a calha per questioni di puntiglio perché da 4 a 4,5 non ti cambia il presente né il futuro.
> Non è un giocatore che stimavo particolarmente, anzi, però nella nostra rosa era importante che che se ne voglia dire era uno dei perni della squadra.
> Per il nostro mister era importantissimo, voi credete che se ci fosse stato un conte in panchina avrebbero potuto fare gli integerrimi per 500mila euro?
> Credete che Pioli sia contento?
> ...



su questo quoto. anche se pure lui se ne è andato per una questione di puntiglio.
penso anche che fosse importante nel gruppo, uno dei leader.
era il cocco di pioli


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2021)

Beh, direi che ha parcheggiato le palle in testa a Sarri. Unico neo la sostituzione di Baka che chiaramente non era pronto, ma partita preparata perfettamente. Bravo mister.


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, direi che ha parcheggiato le palle in testa a Sarri. Unico neo la sostituzione di Baka che chiaramente non era pronto, ma partita preparata perfettamente. Bravo mister.


Penso che l'ha fatto perché c'era la CL, forse sarebbe entrato Krunic se non si fosse fatto male, ma aveva lui.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Finora eccezionale. Speriamo che, a lungo andare, non avvenga un calo come la scorsa stagione.


----------



## Solo (12 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che l'ha fatto perché c'era la CL, forse sarebbe entrato Krunic se non si fosse fatto male, ma aveva lui.


Si certo, oltretutto Kessie era pure al rientro dell'infortunio, ci sta. Però chiaramente Baka non era pronto. Certo che anche lui forse poteva dirle due parole se non se la sentiva...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finora eccezionale. Speriamo che, a lungo andare, non avvenga un calo come la scorsa stagione.


Ma non è troppo presto per iniziare a gufargliela ?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma non è troppo presto per iniziare a gufargliela ?


Ho sottolineato il fatto del possibile calo, per stare in guardia  .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Settembre 2021)

L'ingresso di Bakayoko ci stava dai, la Lazio poteva rompere le scatole sulle palle inattive, e Bennacer non è ancora al 100%


----------



## Mika (12 Settembre 2021)

Posso scrivere che dopo anni di noia abbiano un allenatore NON TOP che però ha dato un bel gioco al nostro Milan?


----------



## Swaitak (12 Settembre 2021)

3 partite Top


----------



## morokan (12 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Posso scrivere che dopo anni di noia abbiano un allenatore NON TOP che però ha dato un bel gioco al nostro Milan?


dillo dillo, e diciamo anche che era dai tempi dell'albero di natale di Carletto che non si vedeva un gioco così spumeggiante, ma veniva la pelle d'oca a leggere i nomi di chi giocava allora.....questo con tanta gente criticata ti fa luccicare gli occhi


----------



## Pit96 (12 Settembre 2021)

Si è messo in tasca Sarri oggi. Per me ha grandissimi meriti per la vittoria. Abbiamo dominato la Lazio a centrocampo: Kessie non faceva ricevere a Savic, Diaz su Leiva e Tonali su L. Alberto. Annullati completamente. Fase di non possesso impeccabile, pressing asfissiante e tante palle recuperate.
Buone trame offensive, siamo riusciti a sfruttare le caratteristiche dei nostri giocatori. Poi nel secondo tempo abbiamo anche gestito il gioco 

Magari giocassimo sempre così (o come col Cagliari). 

Ottima partenza, bravo mister


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Settembre 2021)

Sono uno dei tre utenti che, prima del lockdown 2019, avrebbe confermato Pioli per la stagione successiva. 
Sono contento per lui, finora ha dimostrato di essere all'altezza di un Milan di nuovo ai vertici.


----------



## Saelemaekers (13 Settembre 2021)

Io invece ero tra quelli che credevano servisse un cambiamento forte, e che l'ottimo rendimento del Milan durante l'estate 2020 fosse più che altro legato a una preparazione fisica migliore rispetto a quella che avevano fatto le altre, che a ragioni tattiche, e quindi meriti di Pioli.
Invece mi sono prontamente ricreduto già dopo le prime partite della scorsa stagione, fa e farà ancora degli errori, come qualsiasi allenatore, ma credo che Pioli abbia fatto il salto di qualità, ed è assurdo discuterlo.


----------



## Milo (13 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sono uno dei tre utenti che, prima del lockdown 2019, avrebbe confermato Pioli per la stagione successiva.
> Sono contento per lui, finora ha dimostrato di essere all'altezza di un Milan di nuovo ai vertici.



uno lo ero anch’io, sempre difeso e sostenuto che con La Rosa che aveva ha fatto un autentico miracolo.

e lo sta facendo tuttora visto che certi rinforzi non sono arrivati ancora.

facesse un miracolo mercoledì convincerebbe anche parte di questo forum


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Settembre 2021)

Sono sempre più convinto di non capire assolutamente nulla di calcio (e di tante altre cose, ma vabbè ): ogni volta che sono contento ed entusiasta dell’arrivo di un giocatore/allenatore, puntualmente finisce per far piangere; se sono critico, invece, si rivela un ottimo colpo. Mi aspetto allora che Messias vinca il Pallone d’oro 
Vada come vada, ma per la prima volta da anni mi sembra di potermela giocare con tutti: grazie, mister Pioli.


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di non capire assolutamente nulla di calcio (e di tante altre cose, ma vabbè ): ogni volta che sono contento ed entusiasta dell’arrivo di un giocatore/allenatore, puntualmente finisce per far piangere; se sono critico, invece, si rivela un ottimo colpo. Mi aspetto allora che Messias vinca il Pallone d’oro
> Vada come vada, ma per la prima volta da anni mi sembra di potermela giocare con tutti: grazie, mister Pioli.


pioli credo che sia l'uomo giusto al posto giusto, con un gruppo di giovani che lo segue e qualche chioccia che lo rispetta (comunque sì, Messias ti farà ricredere ). Ricordiamoci inoltre che oltre a far crescere i giovani ha saputo valorizzare giocatori che si davano per dispersi, come Kessie e Chalanoglu e anche Kjaer, arrivato anche lui qua a 30 anni senza nessuna pretesa. tatticamente non sarà un campionissimo ma il suo lo fa.


----------



## folletto (13 Settembre 2021)

Sono sicuro che mi farà ancora bestemmiare con i suoi cambi e qualche errore di adattamento a mosse dell'allenatore avversario ma c'è da dire che è stato davvero bravo a risollevarci dopo il disastro Giampaolo dando un'identità alla squadra e contribuendo a creare uno spogliatoio unito. Ha i sui limiti (li hanno tutti) ma ha dimostrato di non essere un ripiego / una soluzione tampone (come tale era stato ingaggiato), non è un "talebano" fissato con un modulo e fa giocare la squadra in modo moderno e dinamico. Insomma, mi ha fatto ricredere, bravo Pioli. Di più la scorsa stagione non poteva fare, altri dovevano fare di più per il Milan.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sono uno dei tre utenti che, prima del lockdown 2019, avrebbe confermato Pioli per la stagione successiva.
> Sono contento per lui, finora ha dimostrato di essere all'altezza di un Milan di nuovo ai vertici.


Ma non è vero, dai. In tanti eravamo pro conferma e contro Ragnarock.

Sta facendo bene, ma ora bisogna vincere. Vediamo se riesce a fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## enigmistic02 (13 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, dai. In tanti eravamo pro conferma e contro Ragnarock.
> 
> Sta facendo bene, ma ora bisogna vincere. Vediamo se riesce a fare il salto di qualità.


Altro ché se è vero. Ricordo di un sondaggio in proposito: tanti erano contro Rangnick, ma non perché volessero confermare Pioli: lo ritenevano quasi tutti un mediocre e auspicavano l'arrivo di un allenatore con curriculum. E parlo del periodo pre-lockdown, quindi prima del filotto di risultati utili consecutivi estivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2021)

Esame di maturità mercoledì! Forza!


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Altro ché se è vero. Ricordo di un sondaggio in proposito: tanti erano contro Rangnick, ma non perché volessero confermare Pioli: lo ritenevano quasi tutti un mediocre e auspicavano l'arrivo di un allenatore con curriculum. E parlo del periodo pre-lockdown, quindi prima del filotto di risultati utili consecutivi estivo.


Madonna Rangnick. Ricordo ancora come veniva incensato dai media e da molti tifosi come "il professore" che avrebbe portato avanti un nuovo progetto e che avrebbe convinto (sulla base di cosa non si sa) i campioni (se ci fosse stato lui sarebbe arrivatoh Sabitzer1! 1!) a firmare al Milan. Un pacco incredibile. 

Onore a pioli, all'uomo prima e all'allenatore che è subito dopo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Altro ché se è vero. Ricordo di un sondaggio in proposito: tanti erano contro Rangnick, ma non perché volessero confermare Pioli: lo ritenevano quasi tutti un mediocre e auspicavano l'arrivo di un allenatore con curriculum. E parlo del periodo pre-lockdown, quindi prima del filotto di risultati utili consecutivi estivo.


Basandosi sulla sua carriera pregressa e il Milan pre lockdown le premesse erano pessime.. Per fortuna sta smentendo tutti.. Speriamo continui così perché è anche una persona gradevole


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2021)

Per ora nulla da dire grande gestione di tutto. La sua fortuna è stata l'arrivo di Ibra. Praticamente dopo il 5 a 0 subito a Bergamo questo era ormai esonerato oltre e non capirci nulla. L'arrivo di Ibra poi ha dato una boccata d'ossigeno ed infine Pioli è riuscito a tenere dritta la nave creando un ottimo gruppo (anche senza Ibra).
Vediamo se riuscirà a fare quel salto. Io quest'anno vorrei alzare un poco l'asticella, arrivare ad aprile in corsa per lo scudetto. Lo scorso anno ci siamo andati vicini ma bisognerà capire se abbiamo dato più di quello che potessimo oppure possiamo ripeterci.

Fermo restando che per vincere servono campioni e noi, Ibra a parte, non abbiamo nessun campione ma ottimi giocatori. Però però anche le altre squadre non hanno top Player.. anzi nessuno ha un Ibra in squadra.


----------



## Tobi (13 Settembre 2021)

Ha in mano una difesa Top ed un centrocampo Top, i migliori della serie A a mio avviso. Due attaccanti vecchi ma che la sanno buttare dentro. Il "punto debole" di questa squadra è la trequarti. Non oso pensare che livello avessimo potuto raggiungere con 1 trequartista ed un esterno destro entrambi Top.


----------



## unbreakable (13 Settembre 2021)

a me piace molto questo milan di pioli..però la mia paura più grande ora come ora è che non riusciamo a portare a casa nulla..non vorrei diventare un arsenal d'italia 2.0..io me lo ricordo quella squadra di wenger che giocava ed era pure piacevole da guardare ma alla fine i trofei li alzavano gli altri sia in europa che in premier..
invece mi piacerebbe molto che pioli facesse come ranieri che in una premier league di squadroni è andato a fare la sorpresona..certo il milan non è il leicester, ma con tutti questi allenatori stratitolati in altre squadre, l'unico a zero è proprio il nostro..quindi gli auguro con tutto il cuore di alzare un bel trofeo alla faccia di tutti..
oltrettutto ha rivalutato moltissimi giocatori e si sta trasformando in una specie di gasperini senza doping e con un carattere totalmente diverso..


----------



## Kayl (13 Settembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a me piace molto questo milan di pioli..però la mia paura più grande ora come ora è che non riusciamo a portare a casa nulla..non vorrei diventare un arsenal d'italia 2.0..io me lo ricordo quella squadra di wenger che giocava ed era pure piacevole da guardare ma alla fine i trofei li alzavano gli altri sia in europa che in premier..
> invece mi piacerebbe molto che pioli facesse come ranieri che in una premier league di squadroni è andato a fare la sorpresona..certo il milan non è il leicester, ma con tutti questi allenatori stratitolati in altre squadre, l'unico a zero è proprio il nostro..quindi gli auguro con tutto il cuore di alzare un bel trofeo alla faccia di tutti..
> oltrettutto ha rivalutato moltissimi giocatori e si sta trasformando in una specie di gasperini senza doping e con un carattere totalmente diverso..


L’arsenal ha sempre avuto una difesa oscena.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Settembre 2021)

Li si può imputare solo di aver messo Romagnoli su Lukaku, li abbiamo lasciato lo scudetto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (13 Settembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Esame di maturità mercoledì! Forza!


cosa gli vuoi chiedere Mercoledì.
speriamo di non fare figuracce e vada come vada


----------



## atomiko (13 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Li si può imputare solo di aver messo Romagnoli su Lukaku, li abbiamo lasciato lo scudetto.


lo scudetto l'abbiamo perso per i troppi infortuni, con la rosa al completo sarebbe andata diversamente


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Settembre 2021)

atomiko ha scritto:


> lo scudetto l'abbiamo perso per i troppi infortuni, con la rosa al completo sarebbe andata diversamente


Ci sta quello che dici, ma se non ricordo male quando abbiamo giocato con l'Inter eravamo vicini in classifica, e perdere uno scontro diretto che ricordiamoci costa 6 punti e non 3 , ti cambia la vita.

Doppo quella partita abbiamo un po mollato, e ci siamo ripresi alla fine, ma quella partita e stata tremenda.


----------



## Gas (13 Settembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> a me piace molto questo milan di pioli..però la mia paura più grande ora come ora è che non riusciamo a portare a casa nulla..non vorrei diventare un arsenal d'italia 2.0..io me lo ricordo quella squadra di wenger che giocava ed era pure piacevole da guardare ma alla fine i trofei li alzavano gli altri sia in europa che in premier..
> invece mi piacerebbe molto che pioli facesse come ranieri che in una premier league di squadroni è andato a fare la sorpresona..certo il milan non è il leicester, ma con tutti questi allenatori stratitolati in altre squadre, l'unico a zero è proprio il nostro..quindi gli auguro con tutto il cuore di alzare un bel trofeo alla faccia di tutti..
> oltrettutto ha rivalutato moltissimi giocatori e si sta trasformando in una specie di gasperini senza doping e con un carattere totalmente diverso..


L'anno scorso ci era quasi riuscito a fare la sorpresona.


----------



## Kayl (13 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci sta quello che dici, ma se non ricordo male quando abbiamo giocato con l'Inter eravamo vicini in classifica, e perdere uno scontro diretto che ricordiamoci costa 6 punti e non 3 , ti cambia la vita.
> 
> Doppo quella partita abbiamo un po mollato, e ci siamo ripresi alla fine, ma quella partita e stata tremenda.


Anno scorso noi la squadra ampiamente con più infortuni, l'Inter quella con meno, a una certa ne avevamo 9-10 fuori. La differenza è stata tutta lì.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Settembre 2021)

ma fatto sta che da quel derby perso la ruota è girata, siamo andati giù e abbiamo ripreso il timone solo nelle ultime partite.


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2021)

Beh.... di meriti di Pioli in questo Milan ce ne sono tantissimi. 

Vedere il Milan è bello. E' questo è già tanta roba dopo anni di sofferenza. Quest'anno però si può vincere, e si deve farlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> cosa gli vuoi chiedere Mercoledì.
> speriamo di non fare figuracce e vada come vada


Infatti io parlavo della preparazione del match e dell'atteggiamento della squadra. Non mi riferisco minimamente al risultato.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Settembre 2021)

Comunque vada, avrò sempre un bel ricordo del Mister.
Non avevo il piacere di vedere giocare cosi il Milan da almeno 15 anni. Finalmente un po' di divertimento a guardare una partita del Milan.
Spero che anche lui riesca finalmente a fare il salto di qualità con questa squadra, perchè in questa squadra c'è veramente tanto di suo.

Giusto per dire che il mister ci vede lungo: ad inizio stagione disse che tre giocatori erano molto cambiati secondo lui, Krunic, Leao e Tonali. 
Ad oggi sono stati tra i nostri migliori 3 giocatori per le prestazioni in campo.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Settembre 2021)

io ho sempre auspicato un cambio in panchina...non cambio idea dopo 3 partite ma sono pronto a cambiarla a fine corsa

nel senso che se anche quest'anno fa i risultati che deve fare dirò di essermi sbagliato e menomale che la società lo ha tenuto 

però attenzione perche sono li stessi discorsi dell'anno scorso e poi dopo lo scudetto invernale c'è stato un mezzo disastro nel ritorno...tra la qualificazione pescata all ultima giornata e le eliminazioni poco edificanti in europa league e c italia

io tifo milan sono contento se le cose vanno bene e inc..se vanno male..quindi preferisco avere torto quando prevedo cose negative e ragione quando sono ottimista

in conclusione calma e gesso e vediamo di continuare!


----------



## koti (14 Settembre 2021)

Il rinnovo quando? Sennò finisce che ci portano via pure lui.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Settembre 2021)

Spero solo di non crollare da Febbraio in poi come tutte le sue squadre e di non vedere partite indegne come contro l’Atalanta, il Lille, lo Spezia e così via.


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io ho sempre auspicato un cambio in panchina...non cambio idea dopo 3 partite ma sono pronto a cambiarla a fine corsa
> 
> nel senso che se anche quest'anno fa i risultati che deve fare dirò di essermi sbagliato e menomale che la società lo ha tenuto
> 
> ...


Eliminazione poco edificante il EL anche no...siamo usciti contro lo United dominando a casa loro ed al ritorno siamo stati costretti a giocare con Castillejo come prima punta...


----------



## Nevergiveup (14 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero solo di non crollare da Febbraio in poi come tutte le sue squadre e di non vedere partite indegne come contro l’Atalanta, il Lille, lo Spezia e così via.


Vero ma c'è un ma grande come una casa, l'anno scorso abbiamo iniziato la stagione ad inizio agosto con quei maledetti preliminari, avevamo una rosa molto meno profonda e una miriade di infortuni. Facendo gli scongiuri del caso quest'anno almeno due delle tre criticità non si possono presentare.


----------



## mil77 (14 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero solo di non crollare da Febbraio in poi come tutte le sue squadre e di non vedere partite indegne come contro l’Atalanta, il Lille, lo Spezia e così via.


Beh se le altre partite le giochiamo come con Cagliari e Lazio posso anche accettare 3 partite pessime. Il problema maggiore sarà vedere come siamo messi fisicamente a Febbraio e soprattutto gli infortuni...perchè se andiamo sempre a mille è ovvio che avremo più infortuni degli altri.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Mi sembra giusto provare la difesa a 3 in un big match quando poi hai venezia e Spezia. Bravo


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Lo ha detto un altro utente: quando Pioli sperimenta nei big match finisce sempre male.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che cacchio, uno non fa in tempo a lodarlo per la partita con la Lazio che lui subito manda tutto in vacca con le sue idee da santone 

Ma come cacchio fai a fare esperimenti a Torino coi gobbi mettendo Tomori sulla destra nella difesa a tre?

Ma vai a zappare Pioli


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto provare la difesa a 3 in un big match quando poi hai venezia e Spezia. Bravo


Vogliono fare i fenomeni e poi perdono le partite chiave.


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2021)

Da queste partite si può tranquillamente capire perché Pioli non vincerà mai niente


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

La mossa Tomori terzino mi ha ricordato quella di Meite trequartista contro l'Atalanta.
Ovviamente non ha pagato, anzi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Il piccolo Guardiola.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Sembriamo il Milan di Giampaolo


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

The new Sacchi


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Stava mandando la partita in vacca col suo Guardiolismo.. rendiamoci conto che senza l'infortunio del danese questo continuava con la sua sperimentazione ridicola.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

2 punti persi , a Magoo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Come sempre quando vuole fare il fenomeno, puntualmente rovina le partita. Film gia visto con Saelemaekers inventato terzino contro il Napoli e Meite inventato trequartista contro l'Atalanta. Le sue mosse da maestro non pagano mai.

Anche oggi la scelta di mettere Tomori molto largo ha creato solamente confusione. Fino al infortunio di Kjaer la squadra era veramente irriconoscibile. Una volta tornati al modulo classico, si sono ritrovati. Perche fare esperimenti del genere in partite come questa? Il passatto dovrebbe essere d'insegno.
Poi il Kalulu d'oggi per me merita chiaramente l'impiego come vice-Calabria.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

LoL ragazzi avete proprio un pregiudizio su Pioli


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> LoL ragazzi avete proprio un pregiudizio su Pioli


Il mister ha tantissimi meriti, e ora come ora lo cambierei solo con un allenatore top top, tipo Klopp e gente così.

Ma la difesa iniziale è il motivo per cui non abbiamo vinto la partita. Non aveva alcun senso cambiare l'assetto solo perchè mancava Calabria. 
Se manca il terzino, gioca il terzino di riserva, non serve fare i fenomeni.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> LoL ragazzi avete proprio un pregiudizio su Pioli


no dai, io lo ringrazio sempre, ma quando fa vaccate glielo si deve fare notare


----------



## Kayl (19 Settembre 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> LoL ragazzi avete proprio un pregiudizio su Pioli


Terzino ci gioca un terzino, e ce n'erano due in panchina, PUNTO. 2+2 fa 4, non fa 5.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2021)

Capisco le difficoltà del mister riguardanti le assenze e gli acciacchi, ma Tomori a destra mai più.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine l'abbiamo scampata, però basta esperimenti, eh?


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Grazie ma basta alzate d'ingegno contro le grandi. Meitè contro l'Atalanta doveva essere un ricordo vivido invece era sbiadito. Va beh, almeno non l'abbiamo persa.
Com'è che, rimesso Tomori al centro, siamo tornati in partita? Meno genialate, più certezze.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Settembre 2021)

Mah, può darsi che abbia ragione chi critica Pioli, però le attenuanti sono tante: Calabria, Ibra e Giroud fuori, Kjaer rotto, terzo big match in 7 giorni, Kessie quasi non pervenuto, Bennacer non ancora in forma, ecc. 

E nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto 3 belle gare. Sinceramente mi sembra esagerato massacrarlo. Tutti avremmo firmato per fare 4 punti ed una discreta gara ad Anfield. E lo dico non essendo un suo fan.


----------



## David Drills (19 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah, può darsi che abbia ragione chi critica Pioli, però le attenuanti sono tante: Calabria, Ibra e Giroud fuori, Kjaer rotto, terzo big match in 7 giorni, Kessie quasi non pervenuto, Bennacer non ancora in forma, ecc.
> 
> E nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto 3 belle gare. Sinceramente mi sembra esagerato massacrarlo. Tutti avremmo firmato per fare 4 punti ed una discreta gara ad Anfield. E lo dico non essendo un suo fan.


I suoi errori di oggi sono non aver dato subito fiducia all'ottimo Kalulu e non aver dato minuti a Pellegri.

I suoi pregi per aver creato un gruppo da scudetto sono innegabili.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Settembre 2021)

Grande intervento su Dazn sul tempo effettivo.
Per me ha sbagliato eccome con Tomori terzino.
Kalulu doveva partire titolare se Florenzi è questo.
Punto.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> I suoi errori di oggi sono non aver dato subito fiducia all'ottimo Kalulu e non aver dato minuti a Pellegri.
> 
> I suoi pregi per aver creato un gruppo da scudetto sono innegabili.




Ma ci stanno, sono comunque figli dell’emergenza e del trittico infernale.

Come vorrei rigiocare questa partita con Ibra o Giroud per mezz’ora. La Juve era al completo eppure non abbiamo sfigurato.

Ps: campioni d’Europa anche nel volley.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah, può darsi che abbia ragione chi critica Pioli, però le attenuanti sono tante: Calabria, Ibra e Giroud fuori, Kjaer rotto, terzo big match in 7 giorni, Kessie quasi non pervenuto, Bennacer non ancora in forma, ecc.
> 
> E nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto 3 belle gare. Sinceramente mi sembra esagerato massacrarlo. Tutti avremmo firmato per fare 4 punti ed una discreta gara ad Anfield. E lo dico non essendo un suo fan.




Non è questione di avere pregiudizio su Pioli,come ha scritto qualcuno poco più su.
Però certe 'genialate' te le tieni per te,o almeno le provi in gare più semplici,non in una partita contro la Juve.

Siamo già in difficoltà,abbiamo 300 infortunati,va bene.
Ma in difesa mancava solamente Calabria.
Voleva far riposare Kjaer ? benissimo,o inseriva Florenzi o inseriva kalulu per calabria,tutto qui.
Non che va ad inventarsi un Tomori terzino,stravolgendo la squadra e inserendo negli 11 iniziali proprio il giocatore che voleva far riposare  

Anhe perchè non è la prima volta che prova esperimenti proprio in questi big match : ricordiamoci il Meitè trequartista contro l'atalanta (che ci bastonò) , oppure l'incredibile accoppiata Castillejo esterno destro e Saelemeker terzino destro contro il Napoli per sfruttare l'enorme spinta (ma doveee) dei 2.
O un Krunic trequartista sinistro perchè dava equilibrio.

ha sicuramente tanti meriti,ma non nascondiamo i ripetuti errori.
In genere dagli errori si impara,ma lui..ci ricasca sempre,e sempre nei big match


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Grande intervento su Dazn sul tempo effettivo.
> Per me ha sbagliato eccome con Tomori terzino.
> Kalulu doveva partire titolare se Florenzi è questo.
> Punto.


Verissimo. Sul tempo effettivo ha bastone gli juventini e gli arbitri


----------



## mandraghe (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è questione di avere pregiudizio su Pioli,come ha scritto qualcuno poco più su.
> Però certe 'genialate' te le tieni per te,o almeno le provi in gare più semplici,non in una partita contro la Juve.
> 
> Siamo già in difficoltà,abbiamo 300 infortunati,va bene.
> ...



Ripeto le critiche ci stanno.

Ma si deve comunque tener conto della contingenza. Se Pioli è da condannare Allegri deve essere fucilato. Guardate i cambi che avevano e poi ditemi chi è che ha gestito meglio la situazione. Che poi le bastonate quando ci stavano gliele diedi anche io. Ma oggi aveva delle attenuanti.


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma ci stanno, sono comunque figli dell’emergenza e del trittico infernale.
> 
> Come vorrei rigiocare questa partita con Ibra o Giroud per mezz’ora. La Juve era al completo eppure non abbiamo sfigurato.
> 
> Ps: campioni d’Europa anche nel volley.


A me bastava avere Calabria. Con lui ultimo ultimo uomo mai avremmo preso il gol e soprattutto tomori avrebbe giocato centrale da subiti


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non è questione di avere pregiudizio su Pioli,come ha scritto qualcuno poco più su.
> Però certe 'genialate' te le tieni per te,o almeno le provi in gare più semplici,non in una partita contro la Juve.
> 
> Siamo già in difficoltà,abbiamo 300 infortunati,va bene.
> ...


Premesso che oggi si è capito che x Puoli Florenzi è un'ala, cosa avremmo detto anche qui dentro se si fosse presentato a Torino con Kalulu titolare?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A me bastava avere Calabria. Con lui ultimo ultimo uomo mai avremmo preso il gol e soprattutto tomori avrebbe giocato centrale da subiti


Appunto, magari giocavano Florenzi o Kalulu da subito e chissà magari sbagliavano loro. Ed allora sarebbe stato un somaro a non mettere Tomori a dx, chissà. Se si vuole criticare a priori i motivi si trovano sempre.

Ripeto: le scelte sono state figlie dell’emergenza. Allegri in panca aveva Kulusevski, Kean e Chiesa. Pioli invece Maldini, Castillejo e Kalulu. 

Eddai.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che oggi si è capito che x Puoli Florenzi è un'ala, cosa avremmo detto anche qui dentro se si fosse presentato a Torino con Kalulu titolare?


Io l'ho auspicato prima del match Kalulu titolare a destra: era la scelta più sensata sotto ogni punto di vista, considerata la situazione. Tomori è il pilastro della difesa, e i pilastri non si toccano.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appunto, magari giocavano Florenzi o Kalulu da subito e chissà magari sbagliavano loro. Ed allora sarebbe stato un somaro a non mettere Tomori a dx, chissà. Se si vuole criticare a priori i motivi si trovano sempre.
> 
> Ripeto: le scelte sono state figlie dell’emergenza. Allegri in panca aveva Kulusevski, Kean e Chiesa. Pioli invece Maldini, Castillejo e Kalulu.
> 
> Eddai.


Occhio, magari quel gol lo si prendeva pure con tutti disponibili. Quello che imputavo è il cambio di gioco, già tra Tomori e Kalulu si è visto un cambio tattico enorme, almeno avevamo qualcuno che il ruolo lo sapeva fare..


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque Tomori quando ce l'hai lo devi schierare centrale senza fare esperimenti bislacchi. Avesse messo Kalulu dall' inizio sarebbe stato meglio. Pioli stia attento perché alle volte si perdono tornei per cose del genere. Dopodiché, se organizzasse una bella rinuinione con lo staff Atletico e medico analizzando uno ad uno gli infortuni,sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Premesso che oggi si è capito che x Puoli Florenzi è un'ala, cosa avremmo detto anche qui dentro se si fosse presentato a Torino con Kalulu titolare?



Nulla,cosa dovevamo dire ?
Il nostro terzino titolare purtroppo si è rotto 1 giorno prima della partita,fortunatamente abbiamo due terzini destri di ricambio (kalulu e florenzi).

Un conto è non aver a disposizione nenche loro,altro conto è averli e spostare comunque il centrale difensivo (il tuo centrale più forte e utile) sulla fascia.

Per dirti che non critico solo a fatti compiuti,poco prima dell'inizio della partita avevo scritto un messaggio proprio con questi dubbi e auspicavo un inserimento di Florenzi come terzino al posto di Fikayo.

P.S Florenzi ad oggi non è un terzino e non è neanche un'ala.....


----------



## mandraghe (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Occhio, magari quel gol lo si prendeva pure con tutti disponibili. Quello che imputavo è il cambio di gioco, già tra Tomori e Kalulu si è visto un cambio tattico enorme, almeno avevamo qualcuno che il ruolo lo sapeva fare..




Mettiamola così: speriamo abbia imparato e non ritenti più certi esperimenti. Ma comunque questi difetti li aveva palesati da tempo. Avesse fatto questa cosa con Calabria disponibile lo avrei massacrato. Ma in emergenza qualcosa doveva tentare, e non è che a disposizione avesse Tassotti o Cafù...


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: speriamo abbia imparato e non ritenti più certi esperimenti. Ma comunque questi difetti li aveva palesati da tempo. Avesse fatto questa cosa con Calabria disponibile lo avrei massacrato. Ma in emergenza qualcosa doveva tentare, e non è che a disposizione avesse Tassotti o Cafù...


Condivido 

Certo è che la difesa a 3 non si è vista se era lo scopo, anzi si è visto Tomori terzino e questo forse è la cosa più grave. Però come dici Pioli lo conosciamo, sappiamo che è uno capace di mettere Meite trequartista vs Atalanta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

lo elogio sempre ma oggi ha dato proprio l'impressione di essersi venduto la partita, solo un malato mentale gioca a 3 dietro, soprattutto con i ladri e non avendola mai provata.
ma perchè???


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo elogio sempre ma oggi ha dato proprio l'impressione di essersi venduto la partita, solo un malato mentale gioca a 3 dietro, soprattutto con i ladri e non avendola mai provata.
> ma perchè???


Kalulu non era apposto e neanche Florenzi. È stato “obbligato”.
Fortunatamente Kalulu poi invece è entrato benissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Kalulu non era apposto e neanche Florenzi. È stato “obbligato”.
> Fortunatamente Kalulu poi invece è entrato benissimo.


e chi lo dice questo?
prima della partita non mi pare sia stato detto o me lo son perso? nel caso, ok.
altrimenti dirlo dopo è solo una balla per pararsi il culo dagli errori.

PS: non ricordo se eri tu che mi hai ripreso dicendomi che pellegri era pronto... be, si è visto. se non è entrato oggi non entra più.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Condivido
> 
> Certo è che la difesa a 3 non si è vista se era lo scopo, anzi si è visto Tomori terzino e questo forse è la cosa più grave. Però come dici Pioli lo conosciamo, sappiamo che è uno capace di mettere Meite trequartista vs Atalanta.



E non scordiamoci del feticcio Krunic. Errori che ho sempre rilevato. Ma oggi le attenuanti c’è le ha. 

Per dire: se nella mezz’ora finale avessimo avuto Ibra o Giroud li ammazzavamo.


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nulla,cosa dovevamo dire ?
> Il nostro terzino titolare purtroppo si è rotto 1 giorno prima della partita,fortunatamente abbiamo due terzini destri di ricambio (kalulu e florenzi).
> 
> Un conto è non aver a disposizione nenche loro,altro conto è averli e spostare comunque il centrale difensivo (il tuo centrale più forte e utile) sulla fascia.
> ...


Appunto florenzi c'è lo si poteva aspettare, ma Kalulu? Di terzino dx aveva anche Conti, ma penso che a nessuno sia venuto in mente di farlo giocare titolare


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e chi lo dice questo?
> prima della partita non mi pare sia stato detto o me lo son perso? nel caso, ok.
> altrimenti dirlo dopo è solo una balla per pararsi il culo dagli errori.
> 
> PS: non ricordo se eri tu che mi hai ripreso dicendomi che pellegri era pronto... be, si è visto. se non è entrato oggi non entra più.


Pellegri è pronto, diciamo che oggi non era la partita ideale per esordire  
Per il resto, lasciamo perdere.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Settembre 2021)

4 partite, 10 punti, 8 gol fatti, 2 gol subiti, 0 sconfitte, in mezzo ha affrontato Lazio, Liverpool e Juventus. Cosa vuoi dirgli?


----------



## Albijol (20 Settembre 2021)

Grossa stupidata con Tomori terzino, poi si è corretto bene. E Tonali Bennacer deve essere il centrocampo titolare


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pellegri è pronto, diciamo che oggi non era la partita ideale per esordire
> Per il resto, lasciamo perdere.


eh se comoda così!
canna la formazione e dopo "eh ma sai non erano pronti" (anche se sono subentrati gioco-forza).
si criticano le assenze a fiume e dici "pellegri è pronto" ma poi "non era la partita adatta".
per me son scuse da asilo


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

Ieri con sto 3-5-2 ci siamo giocati i 3 punti.

Lo vieterei per regolamento.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Settembre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> 4 partite, 10 punti, 8 gol fatti, 2 gol subiti, 0 sconfitte, in mezzo ha affrontato Lazio, Liverpool e Juventus. Cosa vuoi dirgli?


Lo criticheranno sempre, perché non si chiama Max Allegri, Maurizio Sarri o Luciano Spalletti. Semplice.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ieri partita nata male. Anche l'esperimento tattico non è riuscito, pure se quando prendi goal dopo 4 minuti su calcio d'angolo a favore la partita che avevi preparato va a farsi benedire.

Nel secondo tempo pero ha azzeccato i cambi al momento giusto raddrizzando la partita e arrivando quasi a vincerla.

La squadra continua a crescere partita dopo partita. Adesso siamo una big in tutto e per tutto, che scende in campo in casa dei gobbi per dominare il gioco e cercare fino alla fine di vincere.

In CL abbiamo pescato un girone che equivale ad un corso accelerato di calcio per il nostro gruppo giovane, ma poi gli effetti in campionato si vedono. Siamo consapevoli della nostra forza e ambiziosi di vincerle tutte. 

Bravo davvero a Pioli, diventato ormai un allenatore top a tutti gli effetti. Il grande pregio è quello di aver alimentato una bella mentalità nel gruppo, una concorrenza interna feroce per cui chiunque metta piede in campo lo fa come fosse la partita della vita. Mancano sempre tanti giocatori eppure il gioco non peggiora, la mentalità figuriamoci, segno che dietro c'è un grande lavoro e noi abbiamo questa qualità che ci da una marcia in piu rispetto a tutte le altre per vincere lo scudetto questa stagione.


----------



## bmb (20 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri partita nata male. Anche l'esperimento tattico non è riuscito, pure se quando prendi goal dopo 4 minuti su calcio d'angolo a favore la partita che avevi preparato va a farsi benedire.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo pero ha azzeccato i cambi al momento giusto raddrizzando la partita e arrivando quasi a vincerla.
> 
> ...


Nessuno dice cosa abbiamo lasciato ad Anfield fisicamente e mentalmente, un giorno dopo il picnic fuori porta dei gobbi.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Settembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice cosa abbiamo lasciato ad Anfield fisicamente e mentalmente, un giorno dopo il picnic fuori porta dei gobbi.


Ma è bene cosi. Quando nessuno nota queste cose e sembrano scontate e naturali significa che hai alzato il livello.

Uno dei tanti pregi di Pioli è che nelle sue parole non c'è mai nessuna traccia di alibi. Mancano una marea di giocatori, glielo hanno fatto notare anche, ma lui ne ne fa un problema tantomeno una scusa. Mi piace la mentalità che ha raggiunto Pioli, calmo, elegante, mai fuori dalle righe, ma anche cazzutissimo.


----------



## Saelemaekers (20 Settembre 2021)

Quando si parla dei meriti della squadra sembra sempre che si dia tutto per scontato, comunque. Non gli vengono mai dati i meriti giusti, "Eh, ma i rigori..", "Eh, ma tutti gli anni Pioli parte bene, poi si sgonfia", "Eh, ma la mancanza di pubblico", "Eh, ma l'altro allenatore..", c'è sempre qualcosa che secondo alcuni incide sulle partite più delle sue capacità. Non mi riferisco al forum, ma in generale. E' un allenatore molto sottovalutato, ma io credo che sia cresciuto tanto, e parla uno che lo avrebbe sostituito con Rangnick nell'estate 2020.

Sulla partita di ieri, ha provato a giocarsela in quel modo e gli è andata male, pazienza. Magari, come auspicavo giorni fa, voleva gestirla nel primo tempo, per poi venire fuori nel secondo tempo quando si sarebbero aperti gli spazi, purtroppo Theo e Saele hanno fatto una fesseria e l'abbiamo presa in quel posto, fossimo rimasti sullo 0-0 chissà..
Per il resto ha azzeccato i cambi alla grande perché serviva più qualità in mezzo, e quando ho visto Bennacer che stava per entrare avevo paura togliesse Tonali, invece ha avuto il guizzo di togliere Kessie, di cui non si priva mai.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Settembre 2021)

Non si può negare il grande lavoro fatto fino ad ora, sarebbe da matti pure per un mega pessimista criticone. Ma ieri stava per combinarla una grossa. Ora, siccome ci ha portato in CL dopo 7 anni e sembriamo dare l'idea di tornare ad alti livelli, non è che può essere esenti da critiche eh. A maggior ragione ora che siamo verso il ritorno di un "big club". 10 anni fa criticavamo Allegri per la mole degli infortuni dando la colpa a lui, il discorso dunque dovrebbe volere anche per Pioli.

Per quanto riguarda gli obiettivi, sicuramente questa rosa non è da scudetto. Abbiamo ancora troppe mezze calzette ed aggiungiamo il non mercato dei pezzenti di Eddiot il risultato è un'ottima squadra che può lottare per lo scudetto perché Inter e Rube, perdendo Lukaku Conte e Ronaldo, sono scese al nostro livello. Possiamo ed abbiamo l'obbligo di provarci. Vediamo se ci sarà il famoso salto oppure rimaniamo nello status quo ovvero qualificazione CL e finisce lì.


----------



## morokan (20 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri partita nata male. Anche l'esperimento tattico non è riuscito, pure se quando prendi goal dopo 4 minuti su calcio d'angolo a favore la partita che avevi preparato va a farsi benedire.


.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Settembre 2021)

Però ragazzi, Kalulu è un bel prospetto ma quando ha giocato ha sempre causato almeno un goal eh...contro la Lazio, l'Atalanta, il Genoa...per dire, l'ho visto quest'estate alle Olimpiadi ed è stato disastroso.

Appena entrato si è preso un tunnel e ha sbagliato la diagonale in occasione del lancio di Bonucci su Rabiot, che se non fosse stato uno stupido, avrebbe potuto tranquillamente colpirla di testa (invece ha provato il tiro al volo e l'ha ciabattata fuori).

Insomma, parlare di Kalulu come se fosse stata una scelta ovvia e obbligata è una cosa un po' avventata.


----------



## Mika (20 Settembre 2021)

10 punti su 12 disponibili in 4 giornate, con due scontri diretti già giocati.

Contando che domenica non c'erano:

-Giroud
-Ibra
-Calabria
-Bakayoko

E in partita cin corso si fa male Kjaer.

A questi mettiamoci che non sono in forma per rientri o preparazione iniziata altrove:
- Bennacer, Pellegri, Messas.

Cosa si pretende? Se Kalulu segnava e vincevamo 1-2 molti commenti sarebbero stati diversi.


----------



## Maximo (20 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non si può negare il grande lavoro fatto fino ad ora, sarebbe da matti pure per un mega pessimista criticone. Ma ieri stava per combinarla una grossa. Ora, siccome ci ha portato in CL dopo 7 anni e sembriamo dare l'idea di tornare ad alti livelli, non è che può essere esenti da critiche eh. A maggior ragione ora che siamo verso il ritorno di un "big club". 10 anni fa criticavamo Allegri per la mole degli infortuni dando la colpa a lui, il discorso dunque dovrebbe volere anche per Pioli.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli obiettivi, sicuramente questa rosa non è da scudetto. Abbiamo ancora troppe mezze calzette ed aggiungiamo il non mercato dei pezzenti di Eddiot il risultato è un'ottima squadra che può lottare per lo scudetto perché Inter e Rube, perdendo Lukaku Conte e Ronaldo, sono scese al nostro livello. Possiamo ed abbiamo l'obbligo di provarci. Vediamo se ci sarà il famoso salto oppure rimaniamo nello status quo ovvero qualificazione CL e finisce lì.


Condivido il tuo ragionamento specificamente riguardo il fatto che la rosa è ancora scoperta in alcuni ruoli chiave come esterno destro d’attacco titolare e co titolare di Diaz.
Riguardo il fatto che ora la qualificazione in Champions sia diventata lo status quo quando solo due anni fa era semplicemente un sogno, il merito va dato a Maldini, Massara, Moncada, ed ovviamente Pioli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non si può negare il grande lavoro fatto fino ad ora, sarebbe da matti pure per un mega pessimista criticone. Ma ieri stava per combinarla una grossa. Ora, siccome ci ha portato in CL dopo 7 anni e sembriamo dare l'idea di tornare ad alti livelli, non è che può essere esenti da critiche eh. A maggior ragione ora che siamo verso il ritorno di un "big club". 10 anni fa criticavamo Allegri per la mole degli infortuni dando la colpa a lui, il discorso dunque dovrebbe volere anche per Pioli.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli obiettivi, sicuramente questa rosa non è da scudetto. Abbiamo ancora troppe mezze calzette ed aggiungiamo il non mercato dei pezzenti di Eddiot il risultato è un'ottima squadra che può lottare per lo scudetto perché Inter e Rube, perdendo Lukaku Conte e Ronaldo, sono scese al nostro livello. Possiamo ed abbiamo l'obbligo di provarci. Vediamo se ci sarà il famoso salto oppure rimaniamo nello status quo ovvero qualificazione CL e finisce lì.



Visto il livello scarsissimo di questa serie A,soprattutto dopo le partenze di Lubamba e Ronaldo e le girandole degli allenatori,ci siamo anche noi tra i candidati alla vittoria finale.

Inter,noi e Napoli (secondo me siamo anche più forti di entrambe)
Juve dietro,ma non solo per la partita di ieri.
Idem per Atalanta,Roma,Lazio ecc.ecc

Bisognerà vedere come arriveremo al nuovo anno,se ancora con 100 infortunati e soprattutto,come si evolverà il girone di Champions.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Settembre 2021)

Fuori le palle. Nel calcio la riconoscenza non esiste. Spalletti escluse uno stizzito icardi per un girone e centro l obbietti champions comunque. Fuori chi non combatte. Pioli prenda lezioni da capello


----------



## Gas (28 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Fuori le palle. Nel calcio la riconoscenza non esiste. Spalletti escluse uno stizzito icardi per un girone e centro l obbietti champions comunque. Fuori chi non combatte. Pioli prenda lezioni da capello


Parli come se Pioli fosse uno sfigato. Ci ha fatto stare in testa al campionato per tantissimo, dominare in 10 l'Atletico, tornare a vedere con emozione le partite. Io sto con Pioli


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Settembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Parli come se Pioli fosse uno sfigato. Ci ha fatto stare in testa al campionato per tantissimo, dominare in 10 l'Atletico, tornare a vedere con emozione le partite. Io sto con Pioli


D’accordo però qui ha sbagliato. Anche pioli deve migliorare su certe cose. C è sempre da migliorare. Qui ha sbagliato tutto. Non può giocare uno che non ci sta con la testa. E lo si è capito da 3 partite che non c è con la testa


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

L'ha preparata in modo splendido. Se poi gli scemi rovinano tutto...


----------



## kYMERA (28 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> D’accordo però qui ha sbagliato. Anche pioli deve migliorare su certe cose. C è sempre da migliorare. Qui ha sbagliato tutto. Non può giocare uno che non ci sta con la testa. E lo si è capito da 3 partite che non c è con la testa



E chi gioca? Baka rotto, Krunic rotto, Tonali le ha giocate tutte da inizio anno. Che si fa?


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E chi gioca? Baka rotto, Krunic rotto, Tonali le ha giocate tutte da inizio anno. Che si fa?


Gioca tonali, aggredisci, ammazzi la partita. Poi kessie puo anche fare il secondo tempo quando i ritmi sono più bassi e lui è fresco. Renditi conto che espulsione a parte abbiamo giocato in 10 con lui in campo. Perso tutti i palloni. Scelte tutte sbagliate


----------



## jacky (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ha preparata in modo splendido. Se poi gli scemi rovinano tutto...


Stiamo parlando di una squadra che ha perso contro la Salernitana d’Italia domenica scorsa.
Via Simeone l’Atletico finisce a centro classifica, come faccia a vincere con certa gentaglia e certi scarti è un mistero (Kondogbia, Lllorente etc)


----------



## Gas (28 Settembre 2021)

Non mi piace fare il malpensante ma sembra che qui ci fosse una volontà di indirizzare la partita.


----------



## Gas (28 Settembre 2021)

Per me partita completamente indirizzata dall'arbitraggio che sovvertire i meriti reali. Ladrata subita.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2021)

Rigore a parte che per me c'era , voglio ringraziare tutti i giocatori e staff tranne il 79, un sudicio che lascerei marcire in tribuna fino a gennaio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2021)

C'è stata la ladrata finale, ma la scelta di mettere kessie e non tonali, e poi schiacciare totalmente la squadra mettendo quel cesso di Giroud di melma mi fanno incavolare a bestia. Poteva tenere Leao 10 minuti in più. 

E' l'eterno incompiuto, quando c'è da svoltare sul serio non ci si riesce mai.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Settembre 2021)

Prendersela con Pioli oggi ce ne vuole...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

non si può far giocare giroud in queste condizioni, ma li vede in allenamento o cosa?
idem ballo toure.

pioli scandaloso oggi.


----------



## bmb (28 Settembre 2021)

Partita preparata benissimo, finchè eravamo in parità numerica li abbiamo travolti.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (28 Settembre 2021)

Unico errore mettere kessie. I cambi ci stavano. Ballo l ha messo perché non aveva altro mancando baka e krunic


----------



## Davidoff (28 Settembre 2021)

Non aveva cambi, che altro doveva fare? Se avessimo avuto un esterno destro decente invece di Florenzi magari saremmo stati pericolosi in contropiede, invece eravamo costretti allo schema "palla a Touré e pedalare".


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2021)

Non mi sento di dargli troppe colpe su Kessie, probabilmente ha tenuto Tonali in panca per avere un cambio di livello nel secondo tempo. 

L'unico errore secondo me è stato mettere Giroud. Assolutamente isolato e fuori dal gioco e senza la velocità da sfruttare in contropiede. Leao era da tenere dentro se ne aveva ancora. 

Comunque poco da dire, lui l'aveva impostata benissimo prima che Kessie e Mastrolindo rovinassero tutto.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2021)

non so se è scarso o forte ma so per certo che il rinnovo al momento è una follia


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Settembre 2021)

Errore di concetto mettere Kessié invece che Tonali. 
Per tutto il resto non mi sento di imputare nulla, i giocatori erano esausti e in panchina non aveva nessuno all'altezza. 

Quando hai Florenzi e Ballo Touré e nessuna alternativa a Rebic e Leao, non puoi inventare niente.


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non si può far giocare giroud in queste condizioni, ma li vede in allenamento o cosa?
> idem ballo toure.
> 
> pioli scandaloso oggi.


Scandaloso no perché nel primo tempo li abbiamo massacrati.
Nel secondo ha toppato. Giocare in 10 è penalizzante ma lui l’ha reso ancor più penalizzante stravolgendo la squadra per paura di beccarle. Penso che chiunque, vedendo la difesa a 6, abbia pensato “partita persa”. Secondo me, con un tranquillo 4-4-1 l’avremmo portata a casa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Settembre 2021)

Per me Pioli oggi e in questa primissima parte di stagione sta facendo bene e stiamo giocando sempre meglio. Il Milan è una bella squadra da vedere.

Col senno di poi sarebbe stato meglio Tonali subito e secondo tempo dentro Kessie, però col senno di poi siamo tutti bravi.

Sui cambi non gli do colpe perché quelli abbiamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scandaloso no perché nel primo tempo li abbiamo massacrati.
> Nel secondo ha toppato. Giocare in 10 è penalizzante ma lui l’ha reso ancor più penalizzante stravolgendo la squadra per paura di beccarle. Penso che chiunque, vedendo la difesa a 6, abbia pensato “partita persa”. Secondo me, con un tranquillo 4-4-1 l’avremmo portata a casa.


sto atletico valeva l'udinese stasera.
2 tiri in 90 minuti.

senza quel brocco di romagnoli, comunque, la vincevamo.

eravamo talmente superiori che non si può perdere, nemmeno pareggiare, nemmeno in 10.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Settembre 2021)

io non ho nulla da rimproverargli, forse solo Billy Ballo che mi pare scarso forte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io non ho nulla da rimproverargli, forse solo Billy Ballo che mi pare scarso forte



Non si può fare entrare un giocatore del genere a questi livelli.


----------



## Kayl (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scandaloso no perché nel primo tempo li abbiamo massacrati.
> Nel secondo ha toppato. Giocare in 10 è penalizzante ma lui l’ha reso ancor più penalizzante stravolgendo la squadra per paura di beccarle. Penso che chiunque, vedendo la difesa a 6, abbia pensato “partita persa”. Secondo me, con un tranquillo 4-4-1 l’avremmo portata a casa.


abbiamo giocato 4-4-1 Ballo Touré era entrato per fare il quarto di sinistra e Saele si era spostato come quarto di destra, il problema di concetto è stato togliere Leao troppo presto perché con la squadra schiacciata serviva uno che allungasse, Giroud sarebbe stato utile se fossimo stati in 11, con un trequartista o una seconda punta vicino da servire di spizzata, ma lanciarla lunga a lui era inutile perché era ad almeno 15 metri dal resto della squadra.


----------



## David Drills (28 Settembre 2021)

Per me male. Giocavamo in 10, non in 4.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Settembre 2021)

Stasera ha poche colpe, dai. 
L'unica, forse, non aver sfondato i denti al turco dopo il fischio finale.


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> abbiamo giocato 4-4-1 Ballo Touré era entrato per fare il quarto di sinistra e Saele si era spostato come quarto di destra, il problema di concetto è stato togliere Leao troppo presto perché con la squadra schiacciata serviva uno che allungasse, Giroud sarebbe stato utile se fossimo stati in 11, con un trequartista o una seconda punta vicino da servire di spizzata, ma lanciarla lunga a lui era inutile perché era ad almeno 15 metri dal resto della squadra.


Giroud aveva senso solo con Leao in coppia.
441 con Leao a sinistra... Altro che ballo Touré... Che in questo inizio stagione mi dà l'impressione di essere scarso come pochi.
Tecnicamente sembra proprio zero.
O va via in velocità o perde palla.

Speriamo che sia solo io a sbagliare completamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sto atletico valeva l'udinese stasera.
> 2 tiri in 90 minuti.
> 
> senza quel brocco di romagnoli, comunque, la vincevamo.
> ...


Concordo. Atletico veramente squadra ridicola, nel primo tempo li stavamo asfaltando pure in 10, sta tattica suicida di stare tutti dietro incomprensibile comunque.

Non stavamo per niente soffrendo, per quale diavolo di motivo ha messo quel cesso di Giroud, non mi do pace


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Settembre 2021)

Ha fatto un errore su Kessie,dopo il primo giallo e visto che era assente dalla partita lo doveva sostituire.


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> abbiamo giocato 4-4-1 Ballo Touré era entrato per fare il quarto di sinistra e Saele si era spostato come quarto di destra, il problema di concetto è stato togliere Leao troppo presto perché con la squadra schiacciata serviva uno che allungasse, Giroud sarebbe stato utile se fossimo stati in 11, con un trequartista o una seconda punta vicino da servire di spizzata, ma lanciarla lunga a lui era inutile perché era ad almeno 15 metri dal resto della squadra.


Theo era praticamente un centrale con Tourè terzino. Eravamo troppo schiacciati e secondo me c’è molta responsabilità di Pioli che ha trasmesso paura ai ragazzi.
Peccato perché adesso siamo con un piede fuori(anche se spero ancora nella qualificazione). Il mister e i ragazzi devono prendere consapevolezza che quando facciamo il nostro gioco possiamo far male a chiunque, se ci snaturiamo le becchiamo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2021)

Oggi poche colpe, di cui una grave, aver messo quello scandalo che perfino in Francia hanno esultato quando è andato via.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Settembre 2021)

La sostituzione di Leao con Tourè è stata una cavolata (a meno che il portoghese non si fosse rotto, ma non mi pare). Ok che eravamo in inferiorità, ma in champions non puoi fare questo tipo di mosse, rinunciando completamente al campo e dando il chiaro messaggio che te la stai facendo sotto. Non puoi difendere il risultato con più di mezzora ancora da giocare. La champions punisce SEMPRE, tutti i cagòn. Possibile che non lo imparino mai?


----------



## Kayl (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Theo era praticamente un centrale con Tourè terzino. Eravamo troppo schiacciati e secondo me c’è molta responsabilità di Pioli che ha trasmesso paura ai ragazzi.
> Peccato perché adesso siamo con un piede fuori(anche se spero ancora nella qualificazione). Il mister e i ragazzi devono prendere consapevolezza che quando facciamo il nostro gioco possiamo far male a chiunque, se ci snaturiamo le becchiamo.


loro giocavano con 5 punte più De Paul che era praticamente trequartista, ricorda. inevitabile che, soprattutto in 10, giocassimo molti più in linea con la difesa altrimenti lasci due giocatori inferiorità numerica.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Per me male. Giocavamo in 10, non in 4.


Sono d'accordo.
E lo dice uno che apprezza tanto Pioli.
Non si può essere così rinunciatari per 45 minuti, troppi cambi difensivi e praticamente abbiamo regalato il secondo tempo. 
Togliere Leao per me è stato un grave errore, è uno che da solo può inventarsi cose, mantenere la squadra alta anche grazie alle accelerazioni. Soprattutto se si inserisce un terzino scarso come BalloCoso al suo posto.


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> loro giocavano con 5 punte più De Paul che era praticamente trequartista, ricorda. inevitabile che, soprattutto in 10, giocassimo molti più in linea con la difesa altrimenti lasci due giocatori inferiorità numerica.


Ma se noi avessimo continuato a giocare, li avremmo dominati a metà campo e/o avremmo potuto castigarli in ripartenza.
Quella di Simeone del secondo tempo è una formazione che non si vede neanche nelle giovanili. Secondo me Pioli ha peccato di inesperienza facendosela sotto. Speriamo che gli serva come lezione per continuare l’ottimo lavoro fatto fino a ora.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Settembre 2021)

Partita preparata perfettamente, primo tempo dominato. 
Nel secondo tempo ci siamo abbassati troppo. Spazzavamo sempre la palla e abbiamo incoraggiato gli avversari a tenerci sempre più bassi. Tanto che hanno messo 4/5 attaccanti. 
Peccato perché senza Kessie la vincevamo molto probabilmente


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> La sostituzione di Leao con Tourè è stata una cavolata (a meno che il portoghese non si fosse rotto, ma non mi pare). Ok che eravamo in inferiorità, ma in champions non puoi fare questo tipo di mosse, rinunciando completamente al campo e dando il chiaro messaggio che te la stai facendo sotto. Non puoi difendere il risultato con più di mezzora ancora da giocare. La champions punisce SEMPRE, tutti i cagòn. Possibile che non lo imparino mai?



In realtà il calcio punisce sempre i cagasotto, non solo in champion. Di norma ste mosse catenacciare vanno bene una volta su 10 e solo per culo o contro squadre palesemente inferiori


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2021)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> D’accordo però qui ha sbagliato. Anche pioli deve migliorare su certe cose. C è sempre da migliorare. Qui ha sbagliato tutto. Non può giocare uno che non ci sta con la testa. E lo si è capito da 3 partite che non c è con la testa


Ma cosa ha sbagliato??? Se abbiamo visto un primo tempo così in champion dobbiamo solo dire grazie Stefano!


----------



## eldero (28 Settembre 2021)

Io applaudo il mister oggi. Ha preparato la partita perfettamente. nella prima mezz'ora il 2-0 era un risultato possibile e forse meritato. Abbiamo approcciato la partita con dominio e comprensione. L'espulsione ha cambiato le cose ma nel primo tempo abbiamo comunque provato a ripartire e con la rovesciata di Leao sarebbe cambiato tutto. Nel secondo tempo squadra impostata e che ha concesso ciò che voleva concedere. Forse avrebbe potuto togliere un pò più tardi Leao ma probabilmente Giroud è stato un cambio biù sbagliato nei fatti che nel pensiero. I cambi poi sono quelli. Gli altri hanno messo in campo 250 milioni di euro. Noi avevamo necessità di freschezza. Florenzi ha sbagliato ma concettualmente era un cambio che poteva starci. Tourè meno comprensibile ma un 4-4-1 poteva essere adatto. Credo che Ballo si sia trovato in una situazione troppo più grande di lui. Non ci vedo molto ma aspetto a demolirlo. 
Pioli comunque in 20 mesi ha stravolto una squadra che aveva come ambizione provare ad arrivare nelle prime 10 e che ora è delusa da una sconfitta 2-1 con arbitraggio non commentabile contro la squadra campione di Spagna dopo averla dominata. Proviamo a lasciare da parte rabbia e delusione e vedere chi siamo ora e chi eravamo prima. Poi in questo percorso si sbaglia ma finalmente torniamo a provare queste emozioni


----------



## eldero (28 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà il calcio punisce sempre i cagasotto, non solo in champion. Di norma ste mosse catenacciare vanno bene una volta su 10 e solo per culo o contro squadre palesemente inferiori


impostare un 4-4-1 è una scelta normale in certe fasi e situazioni di gioco. Non è una scelta catenacciara, contro un 4-3-3 ultraoffensivo per 60 minuti era inevitabile


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2021)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> La sostituzione di Leao con Tourè è stata una cavolata (a meno che il portoghese non si fosse rotto, ma non mi pare). Ok che eravamo in inferiorità, ma in champions non puoi fare questo tipo di mosse, rinunciando completamente al campo e dando il chiaro messaggio che te la stai facendo sotto. Non puoi difendere il risultato con più di mezzora ancora da giocare. La champions punisce SEMPRE, tutti i cagòn. Possibile che non lo imparino mai?


Ma perché dobbiamo discutere su cose che non esistono???? Leao è uscito x Giroud, altro che x toure. Ballo è entrato x diaz che sembra essersi infortunato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2021)

eldero ha scritto:


> impostare un 4-4-1 è una scelta normale in certe fasi e situazioni di gioco. Non è una scelta catenacciara, contro un 4-3-3 ultraoffensivo per 60 minuti era inevitabile



Ma quale 4-4-1, in pratica era diventato una specie di 6 2-1 alla fine. Anzi 6-2-0. Giroud inutile proprio


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non si può fare entrare un giocatore del genere a questi livelli.


E tu con quelli che aveva in panchina chi avresti messo esterno sx nel 4-4-1?


----------



## eldero (28 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale 4-4-1, in pratica era diventato una specie di 6 2-1 alla fine. Anzi 6-2-0. Giroud inutile proprio


in fase difensiva certamente. è una peculiarità del 4-4-1


----------



## kYMERA (28 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rigore a parte che per me c'era , voglio ringraziare tutti i giocatori e staff tranne il 79, un sudicio che lascerei marcire in tribuna fino a gennaio



EH?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Settembre 2021)

Oggi per me bravissimo il mister.
Cambi obbligati, uniche "critiche" sono: 

1) forse era meglio far partire Tonali dall'inizio, ma vai a pensare a un Kessiè così fuori forma... evidentemente si voleva contenere la fisicità di Kondo, quindi mossa che ha senso 
2) Leao non aveva altri 20 minuti nelle gambe? Tourè è una disgrazia 
3) Giroud oggi non è in condizione nemmeno di stare in campo, figuriamoci di essere un fattore. L'alternativa era mettere Pellegri o addirittura maldini come falso nueve, onestamente scelte troppo azzardate.


----------



## Kayl (28 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale 4-4-1, in pratica era diventato una specie di 6 2-1 alla fine. Anzi 6-2-0. Giroud inutile proprio


cosa inevitabile quando gli avversari giocano con 5 attaccanti e un trequartista, o gli esterni si abbassano in linea con la difesa o ti trovi 4 contro 6.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E tu con quelli che aveva in panchina chi avresti messo esterno sx nel 4-4-1?



Piuttosto che questo, Tatarusanu.

Scherzi a parte, non va nemmeno portato in panchina o convocato.


----------



## mil77 (28 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che questo, Tatarusanu.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non va nemmeno portato in panchina o convocato.


Eh ma non ce ne erano altri...o mettevi florenzi a sx, ma poi ballo doveva entrare x saele...pioli può eventualmente essere criticato, ma erano scelte difficilissime, x aver tolto rebic (io avrei tolto diaz o al max nessuno fino a fine primo tempo). E x bennacer all'80 che io avrei lasciato in campo anche su una gamba sola


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Eh ma non ce ne erano altri...o mettevi florenzi a sx, ma poi ballo doveva entrare x saele...pioli può eventualmente essere criticato, ma erano scelte difficilissime, x aver tolto rebic (io avrei tolto diaz o al max nessuno fino a fine primo tempo). E x bennacer all'80 che io avrei lasciato in campo anche su una gamba sola



Visto che l'ho criticato per un dettaglio comunque minore, voglio precisare che nel primo tempo per me aveva preparato la partita in modo perfetto, come dicevo nella cronaca ho rivisto Milan-Manchester. Questo era tutto merito suo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Settembre 2021)

L'unica cosa che oggi possiamo imputare a Pioli,e quello di aver rinunciato a giocare per tutto il 2° tempo.
Tolto Leao,abbiamo definitivamente abbandonato l'idea di renderci un pizzico pericolosi in qualche contropiede.

Per il resto,guardiamo la panchina : tatarasanu,Jungdal,Kalulu,Florenzi,Giroud,Maldini,Billi Ballo.
In 11vs11 questa partita non sarebbe mai finita 1-2,maledetti


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che oggi possiamo imputare a Pioli,e quello di aver rinunciato a giocare per tutto il 2° tempo.
> Tolto Leao,abbiamo definitivamente abbandonato l'idea di renderci un pizzico pericolosi in qualche contropiede.
> 
> Per il resto,guardiamo la panchina : tatarasanu,Jungdal,Kalulu,Florenzi,Giroud,Maldini,Billi Ballo.
> In 11vs11 questa partita non sarebbe mai finita 1-2,maledetti


Oltre al segnale mandato nel secondo tempo, gli imputo non aver messo questo Tonali titolare. Questa é una bella macchia.


----------



## Albijol (29 Settembre 2021)

Tralasciando l'arbitraggio a senso unico, Pioli è il principale artefice della sconfitta. Fa giocare Kessie dall'inizio nonostante stia giocando come il peggiore Essien. Toglie sia Rebic(ci può stare perché era nervoso) che Leao (WTF) per mettere Giroud che oltre a non reggersi in piedi era il giocatore più sbagliato da mettere in una situazione del genere. E Florenzi è diventato il suo nuovo feticcio.


----------



## folletto (29 Settembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tralasciando l'arbitraggio a senso unico, Pioli è il principale artefice della sconfitta. Fa giocare Kessie dall'inizio nonostante stia giocando come il peggiore Essien. Toglie sia Rebic(ci può stare perché era nervoso) che Leao (WTF) per mettere Giroud che oltre a non reggersi in piedi era il giocatore più sbagliato da mettere in una situazione del genere. E Florenzi è diventato il suo nuovo feticcio.


C’è da dire che non era facile azzeccare i cambi con la panchina che avevamo. Avrà pure sbagliato ma eravamo in 10 e poi guarda che giocatori sono usciti dalla loro panchina.


----------



## Kayl (29 Settembre 2021)

Senza quel ******* di Kessie questa partita sarebbe stata un capolavoro, l'atletico l'avevamo dominato più che la lazio in campionato.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2021)

In diretta ho criticato alcune scelte che ci hanno fatto schiacciare troppo, ma non si può far finta di non notare che nel frattempo Simeone abbia messo in campo giocatori per un valore di 300 milioni di soli cartellini, con i cambi.
Non giocavamo contro il Venezia non dimentichiamo. 

La partita è stata preparata e giocata al massimo delle nostre possibilità. Gli episodi sono stati decisivi come capita a questi livelli.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Settembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> C’è da dire che non era facile azzeccare i cambi con la panchina che avevamo. Avrà pure sbagliato ma eravamo in 10 e poi guarda che giocatori sono usciti dalla loro panchina.


non c'è alcun dubbio, la differenza di giocatori tra noi e loro è abissale, ma sul campo non si è vista. Pioli non deve sbagliare nulla a questi livelli, come i giocatori, altrimenti ne paghiamo a caro prezzo, così come è stato purtroppo. I cambi sono da fucilazione immediata, e non è la prima volta che fa questi errori.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Settembre 2021)

Non gli do colpe, ma non capisco perché ha tolto Leao, che è veloce come una freccia...


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2021)

Ad un certo punto ha sbagliato a non inserire Maldini o Casti per provare a tenere su qualche pallone,ma non mi sento di criticarlo,non ci sarebbe stata storia in 11 Vs 11.


----------



## Kayl (29 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ad un certo punto ha sbagliato a non inserire Maldini o Casti per provare a tenere su qualche pallone,ma non mi sento di criticarlo,non ci sarebbe stata storia in 11 Vs 11.


Casti è fuori squadra, infatti non gioca mai.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Casti è fuori squadra, infatti non gioca mai.


Sì, ormai è chiaro,ma in panca credo ci fosse,comunque c'era Maldini.


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> cosa inevitabile quando gli avversari giocano con 5 attaccanti e un trequartista, o gli esterni si abbassano in linea con la difesa o ti trovi 4 contro 6.


Ma loro hanno giocato con 4 attaccanti perché noi abbiamo deciso di non giocare. Se noi avessimo continuato a fare il nostro gioco senza smantellare centrocampo e attacco, con quella formazione l’Atletico avrebbe seriamente rischiato l’imbarcata.
Giusto per dirne una, ce lo vedi Griezmann correre dietro a Theo?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Settembre 2021)

Il suo problema è che è troppo amicone con i giocatori.. deve smettere di essere troppo buono col gruppo. Ieri, dopo il primo giallo di Kessie, nel forum tutti avevano previsto che ci avrebbe lasciato in 10.. si vedeva lontano un miglio che Kessie era troppo instabile mentalmente.. non credo che Pioli non ci fosse arrivato. Sono sicuro che sapeva benissimo che c'era il rischio. Ma sostituirlo dopo 20 minuti sarebbe stata una mazzata troppo alta per il giocatore. Questo è un problema che ha Pioli, ha rapporti troppo "teneri" con i singoli ed è ecco i risultati.. per salvare il giocatore ha voluto rischiare. Alla fine non ha salvato il giocatore anzi.... e ha compromesso la squadra.


----------



## danjr (29 Settembre 2021)

Non mi sarei mai aspettato un livello così alto della nostra squadra, un livello tale da competere con il Liverpool (per me la
Favorite n1 alla Champions) e da surclassare in squadra zeppa di campioni come l’atletico. I miei più grandi complimenti a pioli


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non c'è alcun dubbio, la differenza di giocatori tra noi e loro è abissale, ma sul campo non si è vista. Pioli non deve sbagliare nulla a questi livelli, come i giocatori, altrimenti ne paghiamo a caro prezzo, così come è stato purtroppo. I cambi sono da fucilazione immediata, e non è la prima volta che fa questi errori.


E tu quali cambi avresti fatto con la panchina che aveva Pioli? avresti giocato con gli stessi 10 tutti i 90 minuti?


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ad un certo punto ha sbagliato a non inserire Maldini o Casti per provare a tenere su qualche pallone,ma non mi sento di criticarlo,non ci sarebbe stata storia in 11 Vs 11.


Casti non è inserito nella lista uefa. In champion non può giocare


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Settembre 2021)

Grande mister, prepara le partite davvero bene, peccato davvero ieri sera sia stato sabotato da Kessiè perchè gliel'ha incartata a mister "dodicimilamilioni di euro di anticalcio con huevos di contorno Cholo cholo"... in 11 vs 11 gli abbiamo delicatamente appoggiato le huevos in testa.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E tu quali cambi avresti fatto con la panchina che aveva Pioli? avresti giocato con gli stessi 10 tutti i 90 minuti?



Bastava lasciare Leao e non inserire Giroud ma Maldini.

Eppoi non è sua la scelta di non inserire nella lista uefa Pellegri? Dobbiamo giocare in CL con un 40 oramai con un grosso punto interrogativo sulle spalle e un 35enne che comunque può avere nel corso della stagione anche lui problemi fisici.
Personalmente io avrei inserito Pellegri nella lista.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è che è troppo amicone con i giocatori.. deve smettere di essere troppo buono col gruppo. Ieri, dopo il primo giallo di Kessie, nel forum tutti avevano previsto che ci avrebbe lasciato in 10.. si vedeva lontano un miglio che Kessie era troppo instabile mentalmente.. non credo che Pioli non ci fosse arrivato. Sono sicuro che sapeva benissimo che c'era il rischio. Ma sostituirlo dopo 20 minuti sarebbe stata una mazzata troppo alta per il giocatore. Questo è un problema che ha Pioli, ha rapporti troppo "teneri" con i singoli ed è ecco i risultati.. per salvare il giocatore ha voluto rischiare. Alla fine non ha salvato il giocatore anzi.... e ha compromesso la squadra.


Concordo, ma l’espulsione è e rimane assurda. Non si può uscire per due falletti in CL a certi livelli in 30 minuti.
Se guardi una partita Nba i tanto vituperato americani fanno di tutto per preservare lo spettacolo (e i soldi): anni fa in una partita di Natale Gsw-Cleveland mi sembra che Durant rischiasse di andare sotto la doccia dopo 12 minuti, ma non fu espulso per doppio tecnico.
Ci sono falli e falli: i falli di ieri, solo 2, non giustificano l’espulsione.
Poi Kessie andava tolto semmai all’intervallo.
Sui cambi quando hai fuori Ibra (colpa della società) Messias (colpa della società) e hai Giroud acciaccatissimo, puoi fare ben poco.
Peraltro sarebbe stata meglio l’espulsione di un Calabria per dire, così invece è saltato tutto.
Bennacer aveva giocato da Dio ma gli sono esplosi i polmoni e Calabria è dovuto andare a cc.
Io dico che ieri la partita era stata preparata perfettamente è solo Chakir l’ha rovinata.
Nel secondo tempo, ero allo stadio, si vedeva che Leao e Diaz (ottimi) non ne avevano più (causa il fatto di giocare in 10), ma cambi decenti non ne avevamo..
Ps: Florenzi stendiamo un velo pietoso..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Bastava lasciare Leao e non inserire Giroud ma Maldini.
> 
> Eppoi non è sua la scelta di non inserire nella lista uefa Pellegri? Dobbiamo giocare in CL con un 40 oramai con un grosso punto interrogativo sulle spalle e un 35enne che comunque può avere nel corso della stagione anche lui problemi fisici.
> Personalmente io avrei inserito Pellegri nella lista.



Lo vediamo anche in campionato che Leao non regge 90 minuti e dopo 50-60 minuti diventa praticamente inutile.
Inoltre "grazie" ai vecchi sempre assenti,lui e rebic praticamente le hanno giocate tutte,quindi abbiamo avuto sfiga anhe in questo.

Poi aggiungi anche che Pioli voleva difendere a tutti i costi il risultato e cercava un giocatore che potesse dare una mano a Theo,giocatore che non poteva essere certamente Leao.

Anche Giroud,non serviva certamente per mettere dentro la palla del 2-0,ma semplicemente perchè servivano forze fresche.

Poi sfiga ha voluto di subire il goal a 6 minuti dal termine della gara,altrimenti soffrendo e giocando sempre nella nostra metacampo,magari l'avremmo anche portata a casa (arbitro permettendo).


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Bastava lasciare Leao e non inserire Giroud ma Maldini.
> 
> Eppoi non è sua la scelta di non inserire nella lista uefa Pellegri? Dobbiamo giocare in CL con un 40 oramai con un grosso punto interrogativo sulle spalle e un 35enne che comunque può avere nel corso della stagione anche lui problemi fisici.
> Personalmente io avrei inserito Pellegri nella lista.


Leao che non ce la faceva più e nei 10 minuti del secondo tempo non ha toccato un pallone? Mettere maldini x 35 minuti più recupero? L'avesse fatto e perso chissà quante critiche...x mettere pellegri in lista dovevi lasciare fuori un altro italiano, chi?


----------



## Garrincha (29 Settembre 2021)

Partita persa per i cambi di Pioli più che per l'espulsione (portarla a casa giocando un tempo nella propria area di rigore è quasi impossibile se gli avversari non sono scarsi) 

Ballo non è presentabile a certi livelli, ha sbagliato ogni controllo e ogni passaggio, correva a vuoto sbagliando anche la posizione 

Giroud neppure camminava, se doveva tenere palla in avanti utopia 

Florenzi in difesa ha responsabilità sui gol, meglio tenere Calabria e mettere lui a centrocampo, come terzino forse va bene solo per spingere, nella propria area di rigore è deleterio 

La squadra ha giocato l'ultimo quarto d'ora in sette praticamente


----------



## Devil man (29 Settembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Bastava lasciare Leao e non inserire Giroud ma Maldini.
> 
> Eppoi non è sua la scelta di non inserire nella lista uefa Pellegri? Dobbiamo giocare in CL con un 40 oramai con un grosso punto interrogativo sulle spalle e un 35enne che comunque può avere nel corso della stagione anche lui problemi fisici.
> Personalmente io avrei inserito Pellegri nella lista.


Leao non aveva fatto un solo sprint dall'inizio del secondo tempo fino al momento in cui è stato sostituito. 
Ha dimostrato più volte la scorsa stagione ( attirando bestemmie ) che fa fatica a trovare il suo equilibrio mentre gioca da prima punta.

La sostituzione di Pioli aveva un senso sulla carta, ma è stato tradito da Giroud che non è riuscito a vincere tanti duelli aerei come ci si poteva aspettare. L'occasione di un quasi gol sul secondo palo che ha avuto Florenzi è arrivava anche grazie all'esperienza di Giroud nella lotta per una palla sporca... peccato che il suo impatto è stato minimo..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Settembre 2021)

Ha impostato molto bene la partita, ma credo che modificare la difesa spostando Calabria a centrocampo nei minuti finali sia stato un grosso errore...
Piuttosto avrei fatto entrare Gabbia e sarei passato a 5, considerando che l'Atletico era pieno di giocatori offensivi che attaccavano l'area


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2021)

A parte Kessiè, ha messo in campo una formazione iniziale perfetta, peccato non aver alternative. Con l'espulsione dell'ivoriano e la concomitante ammonizione di Rebic ha dovuto prendere delle decisioni estreme, su cui certamente si può obiettare, ma solo in parte. In fondo non disponeva di alternative di livello, ha provato a rintanarsi in difesa. Bisognava provare a ripartire e tenere palla, ma è più facile a dirsi che a farsi.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A parte Kessiè, ha messo in campo una formazione iniziale perfetta, peccato non aver alternative. Con l'espulsione dell'ivoriano e la concomitante ammonizione di Rebic ha dovuto prendere delle decisioni estreme, su cui certamente si può obiettare, ma solo in parte. In fondo non disponeva di alternative di livello, ha provato a rintanarsi in difesa. Bisognava provare a ripartire e tenere palla, ma è più facile a dirsi che a farsi.


In 11 li avremmo arati. Ma si sapeva comunque che Tonali fosse nettamente più in palla di Kessie.


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Settembre 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Ha impostato molto bene la partita, ma credo che modificare la difesa spostando Calabria a centrocampo nei minuti finali sia stato un grosso errore...
> Piuttosto avrei fatto entrare Gabbia e sarei passato a 5, considerando che l'Atletico era pieno di giocatori offensivi che attaccavano l'area


abbiamo giocato a 5 tutto il secondo tempo. dallo stadio si vedeva benissimo.
il quinto a destra lo faceva saele


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Settembre 2021)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> abbiamo giocato a 5 tutto il secondo tempo. dallo stadio si vedeva benissimo.
> il quinto a destra lo faceva saele


Intendevo rimarcare lo spostamento di Calabria a centrocampo e che sarebbe stato meglio, mia opinione, inserire un terzo centrale di ruolo. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene io


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In 11 li avremmo arati. Ma si sapeva comunque che Tonali fosse nettamente più in palla di Kessie.


Per quello che si è visto, di sicuro. Quello che Pioli avrebbe dovuto fare era riuscire a giocare la palla anche in 10. Poi però ci sono mille attenuanti, perché COME farlo in inferiorità numerica e con quei giocatori in panchina è alquanto complicato. Poi sono entrati Felix, Griezmann, De Paul, Lemar e reggere per 60 minuti in quelle condizioni era difficile.


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Settembre 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Intendevo rimarcare lo spostamento di Calabria a centrocampo e che sarebbe stato meglio, mia opinione, inserire un terzo centrale di ruolo. Forse non mi sono spiegato bene io


non è un problema di schema, ma siamo stati troppo rinunciatari. come abbiamo subito il pareggio abbiamo fatto un paio di azioni che prima non riuscivamo/volevamo fare.


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per quello che si è visto, di sicuro. Quello che Pioli avrebbe dovuto fare era riuscire a giocare la palla anche in 10. Poi però ci sono mille attenuanti, perché COME farlo in inferiorità numerica e con quei giocatori in panchina è alquanto complicato. Poi sono entrati Felix, Griezmann, De Paul, Lemar e reggere per 60 minuti in quelle condizioni era difficile.


Come farlo? 4-3-1-1 con Saele-Benna-Sandro a centrocampo, Diaz tra le linee e Leao davanti. Stai sicuro che Simeone non avrebbe messo 45 attaccanti e, se li avesse messi, li avremmo asfaltati. Quando è stato necessario togliere Diaz, 4-4-1 REALE e la portavamo a casa. Poi se proprio voleva fare esperimenti tattici bizzarri, piuttosto mettimi Theo più avanzato e lascia Leao in campo che almeno li fai rimanere in tensione dietro per possibili contropiedi. Simeone ha buttato dentro tutti gli attaccanti perché sapeva che non avremmo più neanche provato a superare la metà campo.
Vabbè ormai è andata. Guardare avanti e continuare l'ottimo lavoro fatto fino a ora.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Settembre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Partita persa per i cambi di Pioli più che per l'espulsione (portarla a casa giocando un tempo nella propria area di rigore è quasi impossibile se gli avversari non sono scarsi)
> 
> Ballo non è presentabile a certi livelli, ha sbagliato ogni controllo e ogni passaggio, correva a vuoto sbagliando anche la posizione
> 
> ...


E Hauge?


----------



## __king george__ (29 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il suo problema è che è troppo amicone con i giocatori.. deve smettere di essere troppo buono col gruppo. Ieri, dopo il primo giallo di Kessie, nel forum tutti avevano previsto che ci avrebbe lasciato in 10.. si vedeva lontano un miglio che Kessie era troppo instabile mentalmente.. non credo che Pioli non ci fosse arrivato. Sono sicuro che sapeva benissimo che c'era il rischio. Ma sostituirlo dopo 20 minuti sarebbe stata una mazzata troppo alta per il giocatore. Questo è un problema che ha Pioli, ha rapporti troppo "teneri" con i singoli ed è ecco i risultati.. per salvare il giocatore ha voluto rischiare. Alla fine non ha salvato il giocatore anzi.... e ha compromesso la squadra.


esatto..e purtroppo è il motivo per il quale lo tengono

per dire uno Spalletti secondo come gli gira potrebbe anche non far giocare mai il figlio di Maldini

ecco perchè non si prendono mai allenaori top

Pioli ogni volta che deve alzare l'asticella.. quando per l'arbitro quando per infortuni quando per scelte sue tattiche sbagliate..fallisce sempre


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come farlo? 4-3-1-1 con Saele-Benna-Sandro a centrocampo, Diaz tra le linee e Leao davanti. Stai sicuro che Simeone non avrebbe messo 45 attaccanti e, se li avesse messi, li avremmo asfaltati. Quando è stato necessario togliere Diaz, 4-4-1 REALE e la portavamo a casa. Poi se proprio voleva fare esperimenti tattici bizzarri, piuttosto mettimi Theo più avanzato e lascia Leao in campo che almeno li fai rimanere in tensione dietro per possibili contropiedi. Simeone ha buttato dentro tutti gli attaccanti perché sapeva che non avremmo più neanche provato a superare la metà campo.
> Vabbè ormai è andata. Guardare avanti e continuare l'ottimo lavoro fatto fino a ora.


Bravo, penso siano corretti ragionamenti. Io credo che Pioli si sia fato prendere dalla concitazione del momento perdendo pure lui lucidità. In quella situazione è andato per l'assetto piu difensivo e conservativo possibile.

Io la penso come te. Sempre sbagliato chiudersi tutti dietro. Andava bene anni fa, oggi si fa troppa fatica a difendere cosi schiacciati.

Le soluzioni che hai scritto sono già piu interessanti del piatto 441 con Toure e Giroud che ha messo Pioli dal 60 esimo. Poteva e doveva restare con due punte veloci come Brahim e Leao davanti, in modo da almeno impensierire l'avversario. Invece ha fatto quello che fanno un po' tutti. Simeone che non è nato ieri, quando ha fiutato la preda ha messo dentro tutti, sicuro che tanto due difensori bastavano e avanzavano a marcare il solo Giroud, lasciato davanti da solo come un povero cristo.

Inoltre a metà campo abbiamo recuperato palloni ottimi per tutto il secondo tempo, ma a turno Bennacer e Tonali si sono trovati spersi circondati da un nugolo di avversari, costretti a tenere palla senza neanche un'opzione o un compagno vicino. Non abbiamo imbastito neanche un'azione decente in tutto il secondo tempo e la inferiorità numerica non basta a giustificarlo.

Insomma non voglio farne una colpa a Pioli, ma pure lui come quasi tutti i nostri giocatori è alle prime armi in certe partite e la verità è che di fronte a Klopp e Simeone su certi aspetti la differenza si è vista. Va difeso perchè è uno degli artefici della nostra rinascita e ha credito, molto, da spendere, ma anche molto da crescere.


----------



## sunburn (29 Settembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esatto..e purtroppo è il motivo per il quale lo tengono
> 
> per dire uno Spalletti secondo come gli gira potrebbe anche non far giocare mai il figlio di Maldini
> 
> ...


Vabbé dai adesso non esageriamo. Sicuramente ieri ha toppato il secondo tempo, a mio parere l'abbiamo preso solo perché era libero e costava poco, PERO' mi sembra si sia abbondantemente meritato la nostra panchina, sia a livello di risultati che di gioco. Il Milan di Allegri, l'ultimo di un livello adeguato alla nostra storia, non ha mai giocato così bene, eh. Se poi guardiamo la qualità del gioco espressa in carriera dagli altri allenatori in serie a, meglio ha fatto solo il Napoli di Sarri, al nostro livello attuale c'era la Roma di Spalletti. E stop. *NB*: parlo solo ed esclusivamente di qualità del gioco, dal punto di vista dei risultati Pioli ne deve fare di strada per potersi avvicinare ad Allegri, Mourinho e Sarri (e può essere anche che non vincerà mai niente, ma noi speriamo inizi già quest'anno!).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai adesso non esageriamo. Sicuramente ieri ha toppato il secondo tempo, a mio parere l'abbiamo preso solo perché era libero e costava poco, PERO' mi sembra si sia abbondantemente meritato la nostra panchina, sia a livello di risultati che di gioco. Il Milan di Allegri, l'ultimo di un livello adeguato alla nostra storia, non ha mai giocato così bene, eh. Se poi guardiamo la qualità del gioco espressa in carriera dagli altri allenatori in serie a, meglio ha fatto solo il Napoli di Sarri, al nostro livello attuale c'era la Roma di Spalletti. E stop. *NB*: parlo solo ed esclusivamente di qualità del gioco, dal punto di vista dei risultati Pioli ne deve fare di strada per potersi avvicinare ad Allegri, Mourinho e Sarri (e può essere anche che non vincerà mai niente, ma noi speriamo inizi già quest'anno!).



Ma con Allegri non si è mai visto tutto questo bel gioco,Allegri portava i risultati a casa soprattutto grazie ai big presenti in rosa.

Se dobbiamo parlare di bel gioco espresso,la piccola parentesi di Seedorf (allenatore) al Milan merita una citazione (anche se molti storceranno il naso).
Con lui si vedeva un Milan propositivo e non più attendista,un Milan padrone del gioco grazie al possesso palla.

Poi lasciamo perdere di come l'abbiano fatto fuori,però....
Dopo di lui abbiamo avuto tutti allenatori OSCENI , uno peggio dell'altro.

Inzaghi.
Mihajlovich.
Brocchi.
Montella.
Gattuso.
Giampaolo.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma con Allegri non si è mai visto tutto questo bel gioco,Allegri portava i risultati a casa soprattutto grazie ai big presenti in rosa.
> 
> Se dobbiamo parlare di bel gioco espresso,la piccola parentesi di Seedorf (allenatore) al Milan merita una citazione (anche se molti storceranno il naso).
> Con lui si vedeva un Milan propositivo e non più attendista,un Milan padrone del gioco grazie al possesso palla.
> ...


Il nostro gioco è migliorato perché più vario. È difficile affrontare una squadra con un gioco vario, perché c'è sempre un opzione diversa.

I lanci di Maigan sono come i lanci dei liberi di una volta, perfetti per arrivare a far gol con 2 passaggi.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi per me bravissimo il mister.
> Cambi obbligati, uniche "critiche" sono:
> 
> 1) forse era meglio far partire Tonali dall'inizio, ma vai a pensare a un Kessiè così fuori forma... evidentemente si voleva contenere la fisicità di Kondo, quindi mossa che ha senso
> ...



Pellegri credo non sia neanche in lista Champions.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come farlo? 4-3-1-1 con Saele-Benna-Sandro a centrocampo, Diaz tra le linee e Leao davanti. Stai sicuro che Simeone non avrebbe messo 45 attaccanti e, se li avesse messi, li avremmo asfaltati. Quando è stato necessario togliere Diaz, 4-4-1 REALE e la portavamo a casa. Poi se proprio voleva fare esperimenti tattici bizzarri, piuttosto mettimi Theo più avanzato e lascia Leao in campo che almeno li fai rimanere in tensione dietro per possibili contropiedi. Simeone ha buttato dentro tutti gli attaccanti perché sapeva che non avremmo più neanche provato a superare la metà campo.
> Vabbè ormai è andata. Guardare avanti e continuare l'ottimo lavoro fatto fino a ora.


Col senno di poi è semplice, ma non cadiamo nell'errore di certi intellettualoidi che a scrivere son bravi ma poi la realtà è altra cosa. Qui dietro la scrivania siamo tutti bravi tattici, ma poi ci si scontra con la realtà. Io francamente a Pioli colpe non gliene imputo, certo la soluzione da te prospettata era interessante ma non credo sia questione di assetto. Loro hanno messo dentro tanto talento, talento che probabilmente in 11 contro 11 non avrebbero mai schierato. Alla fine eravamo cotti per la pressione e abbiamo preso gol. Avremmo potuto cercare di tenere su palla, ma non era facile e secondo me non è questione di schieramento.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Settembre 2021)

Io avrei messo dentro Gabbia davanti alla difesa e Florenzi mezzala, 4131,4311, col rombo o come la si vuole declinare non è che per forza si dovesse giocare col 441 specie se non le hai, l'allenatore in allenamento dovrebbe avere chiare le condizioni fisiche o il livello dei giocatori, il curriculum serve a poco se il corpo non risponde come nel caso di Giroud ( a cui è mancata anche lucidità, quel colpo di tacco a chiudere la triangolazione solo davanti al portiere praticamente invece di provare la conclusione è un segnale)


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Pellegri credo non sia neanche in lista Champions.


Corretto, non ci avevo fatto caso


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E tu quali cambi avresti fatto con la panchina che aveva Pioli? avresti giocato con gli stessi 10 tutti i 90 minuti?


Di certo non togliere Leao al 56esimo dopo appena 10 minuti dall'inizio del secondo tempo. Non avrei messo Ballò toure ma Maldini. Ma soprattutto non Florenzi terzino destro che fa più danni della grandine (e non è la prima). Recidivo Pioli.


----------



## sunburn (30 Settembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Col senno di poi è semplice, ma non cadiamo nell'errore di certi intellettualoidi che a scrivere son bravi ma poi la realtà è altra cosa. *Qui dietro la scrivania siamo tutti bravi tattici, ma poi ci si scontra con la realtà*. Io francamente a Pioli colpe non gliene imputo, certo la soluzione da te prospettata era interessante ma non credo sia questione di assetto. Loro hanno messo dentro tanto talento, talento che probabilmente in 11 contro 11 non avrebbero mai schierato. Alla fine eravamo cotti per la pressione e abbiamo preso gol. Avremmo potuto cercare di tenere su palla, ma non era facile e secondo me non è questione di schieramento.


Ma certo. Considera che io parto sempre dal presupposto che il più scarso allenatore di serie a( ma anche di b) ne capisca più di tutti noi messi insieme. Tuttavia è pur sempre calcio, non astrofisica. Quindi quattro chiacchiere da bar sulla tattica le possiamo fare. L'importante è essere consapevoli che se noi chiacchieriamo su un forum e Pioli guida un club nella massima competizione calcistica mondiale, dei motivi ci saranno. Infatti, per quanto mi riguarda, non ho mai insultato nessuno dei nostri allenatori, neanche quelli palesemente inadeguati alla serie a(o meglio, non li ho mai insultati a freddo, durante la partita qualche "ma che razza di cambio sarebbe?!?" penso di averlo rivolto persino a Carletto ).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma certo. Considera che io parto sempre dal presupposto che il più scarso allenatore di serie a( ma anche di b) ne capisca più di tutti noi messi insieme. Tuttavia è pur sempre calcio, non astrofisica. Quindi quattro chiacchiere da bar sulla tattica le possiamo fare. L'importante è essere consapevoli che se noi chiacchieriamo su un forum e Pioli guida un club nella massima competizione calcistica mondiale, dei motivi ci saranno. Infatti, per quanto mi riguarda, non ho mai insultato nessuno dei nostri allenatori, neanche quelli palesemente inadeguati alla serie a(o meglio, non li ho mai insultati a freddo, durante la partita qualche "ma che razza di cambio sarebbe?!?" penso di averlo rivolto persino a Carletto ).


Io semplicemente guardo la panchina dell'Atletico e la nostra. Per nostra sfortuna hanno messo dentro tanti giocatori di talento, per me ci avrebbero schiacciato nella nostra area lo stesso, anche cambiando tattica. Bisogna considerare la forza dell'avversario, se loro giocano da anni ad alti livelli in Champions e noi siamo rimasti a guardare un motivo ci sarà. In 11 contro 11 forse le cose sarebbero state diverse, perché Simeone non avrebbe inserito tutti quei giocatori offensivi per preservare l'equilibrio. Poi la difficoltà è che Pioli si gira e vede Ballo Touré, quell'altro Griezmann, Joao Felix e De Paul.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Di certo non togliere Leao al 56esimo dopo appena 10 minuti dall'inizio del secondo tempo. Non avrei messo Ballò toure ma Maldini. Ma soprattutto non Florenzi terzino destro che fa più danni della grandine (e non è la prima). Recidivo Pioli.


Leao era cotto e nei 10 minuti del secondo tempo camminava e non ha toccato un solo pallone. Ci sta a mettere giroud x tenere su la squadra, il problema è che giroud ha fatto schifo. Maldini 35 minuti con un uomo in meno? L'avesse fatto e perso chissà quante critiche.....infine Florenzi non ha giocato terzino destro (che era calabria) ma a centrocampo al posto di Saele cotto e già ammonito. X me pioli si può criticare solo x aver tolto Bennacer, che era si cotto, ma teneva in piedi il centrocampo ed ormai mancavano 10 minuti alla fine.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Leao era cotto e nei 10 minuti del secondo tempo camminava e non ha toccato un solo pallone. Ci sta a mettere giroud x tenere su la squadra, il problema è che giroud ha fatto schifo. Maldini 35 minuti con un uomo in meno? L'avesse fatto e perso chissà quante critiche.....infine Florenzi non ha giocato terzino destro (che era calabria) ma a centrocampo al posto di Saele cotto e già ammonito. X me pioli si può criticare solo x aver tolto Bennacer, che era si cotto, ma teneva in piedi il centrocampo ed ormai mancavano 10 minuti alla fine.


ti sbagli enormemente, calabria è stato spostato a centrocampo e florenzi terzino destro in una difesa a 5. Concordo sul cambio di Bennacer, altra cosa che avevo dimenticato. Se dovessi avere occasione di rivedere la partita, ti consiglio di farlo, noterai come una volta che conquistavamo palla, purtroppo la riperdevamo dopo 10 secondi, perché non c'era alcun giocatore da servire in profondità o che sapesse venire incontro. Ecco perché serviva Leao, anche se a mezzo servizio. Giroud non è scarso, semplicemente è fuori condizione, se non lo vede l'allenatore chi altri dovrebbe?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque sta tirando fuori delle chicche tattiche niente male


----------



## LukeLike (3 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Ottobre 2021)

Pioli, Mike grazie per aver cancellato l'incubo possesso davanti la nostra porta.


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque sta tirando fuori delle chicche tattiche niente male


"non ci sta capendo nulla"


----------



## kYMERA (3 Ottobre 2021)

Grande Mister, altro partitone. Il primo gol è tutto merito suo.
Numero 1 di questa squadra.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Kayl (3 Ottobre 2021)

al 70simo urlava di non osare indietreggiare la linea offensiva di mezzo metro, così ci si difende (e infatti dopo 8 minuti 3-0). Bravo mister. Dopo 28 secondi un gol del terzino destro su filtrante del sinistro, altre occasioni in cui sia capitato ad altri?


----------



## JoKeR (3 Ottobre 2021)

Rispetto a martedì non ha voluto abbassare la squadra di un cm, Messias per Diaz è stata la scelta giusta.. invece di Bennacer per Diaz come avrebbe fatto fino a 10 giorni fa.
Che sfortuna i due gol, immeritati e mezzi furti.. Ballo lo aveva messo sullo 0-3 per evitare danni, invece..


----------



## mil77 (4 Ottobre 2021)

Grazie Stefano, se il Milan oggi è questo grandissima parte è merito tuo!


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Ottobre 2021)

ha capito gli errori delle partite di champions, ed infatti ha cambiato completamente la gestione dei cambi. bravo!


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2021)

Dati alla mano, siamo la PRIMA squadra in Serie A per palloni recuperati dalla trequarti avversaria in su e quelli che segnano di più su contropiedi diretti. Questo è il primo segreto della nostra difesa.


----------



## LukeLike (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ha indovinato tutto stasera, la scelta di Kessiè, la mossa di mettere Tomori a uomo su Malinovsky con l'ucraino che non ha mai avuto lo spazio per inventare o liberare il suo sinistro, bene anche nella gestione dei cambi e del baricentro dopo il vantaggio. 

Chissà se sarà mai celebrato al livello di un Allegri, di un Mou o di un Sarri. Parlo di attualità ovviamente, poi è chiaro che le bacheche son diverse.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2021)

Ieri preparata bene dai.. anzi ha avuto il coraggio di mandare in campo Kessie che ha fatto un'ottima gara.. io ero molto scettico nel mandare in campo un giocatore che di testa non c'è. Bravo

Però come ho detto tante volte, alla fine deve vincere qualcosa per essere ricordato. La storia è piena zeppa di bravi allenatori che hanno fatto bene ma che non hanno vinto nulla e sono rimasti nell'anonimato. Io rimango scettico su Pioli campioni d'Italia


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2021)

È piaciuto soprattutto nel non voler fare arretrare il baricentro alla squadra. 

Stiamo limitando al massimo i passaggi al indietro, molto molto bene.


----------



## Kayl (4 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È piaciuto soprattutto nel non voler fare arretrare il baricentro alla squadra.
> 
> Stiamo limitando al massimo i passaggi al indietro, molto molto bene.


Ha detto che fosse per lui toglierebbe i passaggi dietro quando superi la metà campo, e l’ha detto quello con la difesa e il portiere coi piedi migliori del campionato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ha detto che fosse per lui toglierebbe i passaggi dietro quando superi la metà campo, e l’ha detto quello con la difesa e il portiere coi piedi migliori del campionato.



come nel basket, sarebbe una regola interessante a dir la verità


----------



## pazzomania (4 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> *Ha detto che fosse per lui toglierebbe i passaggi dietro quando superi la metà campo*, e l’ha detto quello con la difesa e il portiere coi piedi migliori del campionato.


Ancora ?! Era ironico!


----------



## Raryof (4 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ha indovinato tutto stasera, la scelta di Kessiè, la mossa di mettere Tomori a uomo su Malinovsky con l'ucraino che non ha mai avuto lo spazio per inventare o liberare il suo sinistro, bene anche nella gestione dei cambi e del baricentro dopo il vantaggio.
> 
> Chissà se sarà mai celebrato al livello di un Allegri, di un Mou o di un Sarri. Parlo di attualità ovviamente, poi è chiaro che le bacheche son diverse.


Continua la tradizione positiva dei tecnici emiliani sulla panchina del Milan, il più famoso ovviamente Ancelotti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Pioli ha colto una sliding doors pazzesca venendo da noi.
Di quelle che ti cambiano la carriera.
Al momento è il miglior allenatore del campionato e ha il pieno controllo di tutto.


----------



## Buciadignho (6 Ottobre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Pioli ha colto una sliding doors pazzesca venendo da noi.
> Di quelle che ti cambiano la carriera.
> Al momento è il miglior allenatore del campionato e ha il pieno controllo di tutto.


Incredibile. Anche perché questo Pioli non é neanche lo stesso di 2 anni fa, o di 1 anno fa. Lo stesso Pioli 4 mesi fa una partita del genere non l'avrebbe mai fatta. La suqadra ed il mister stanno andando su insieme, ognuno matura ad una velocità inattesa per me. Ovviamente alcune volte resta conservativo e si ostina a fare delle scelte che c'entrano poco con noi, ma me lo tengo tutta la vita in questo Mulino Bianco 

Che poi una parolina anche per la dirigenza ci sta, ache loro sono maturati dai vari Correa e Higuain ai colpi low cost che gerano valore economico e finanziario, per non parlare della sfilza di accordi commerciali siglati da Gazidis e co. . Tutto gira meravigliosamente bene


----------



## koti (6 Ottobre 2021)

Il miglior allenatore che c'è in serie A insieme a Gasperini.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Continua la tradizione positiva dei tecnici emiliani sulla panchina del Milan, il più famoso ovviamente Ancelotti.



anche Sacchi non scherza


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche Sacchi non scherza


Soprattutto,senza Sacchi,non ci sarebbe stato alcun Ancelotti.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> anche Sacchi non scherza




Ahi, ahi, Sacchi è romagnolo. Infatti l'utente, che abita in quella regione, ha specificato la provenienza dall'_Emilia _


----------



## Kayl (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ha rimontato lasciando Touré in campo e mettendo Krunic e Castillejo, ora mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ieri l'ha ribaltata anche lui. Non mi riferisco tanto all'aver rispolverato Castillejo, quanto al fatto che appena dopo aver trovato il gol del pari ha tolto un centrocampista e ha inserito un altro attaccante ed ha giocato l'ultimo quarto d'ora con 2 punte. Magari qualcun altro dopo il gol del pari avrebbe cambiato attaccante per attaccante, lui invece ha voluto dire alla squadra "non vi azzardate ad accontentarvi, dobbiamo andare a vincerla".


----------



## folletto (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ha i suoi limiti e difetti ma sta facendo un gran bel lavoro facendo rendere al massimo una rosa che ha ancora dei buchi (pochi ormai) non indifferenti


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Ottobre 2021)

si ma il primo tempo ha messo in campo una squadra oscena, va detto, soprattutto tatticamente. Maldini è un rischio che non possiamo correre ancora. Non è pronto.


----------



## Kayl (17 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma il primo tempo ha messo in campo una squadra oscena, va detto, soprattutto tatticamente. Maldini è un rischio che non possiamo correre ancora. Non è pronto.


Krunic rientrava da un infortunio di due mesi, alternative non c’erano


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Krunic rientrava da un infortunio di due mesi, alternative non c’erano


non esiste solo il 4 2 3 1, e comunque Castillejo così come l'ha inserito nel secondo tempo poteva giocare dall'inizio a questo punto. Ma è un esempio.


----------



## Raryof (17 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ahi, ahi, Sacchi è romagnolo. Infatti l'utente, che abita in quella regione, ha specificato la provenienza dall'_Emilia _


Bravo, in Emilia si tende sempre a distinguere tra le due "regioni", infatti sentir dire emiliano-romagnolo è una cosa molto rara.


----------



## egidiopersempre (17 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non esiste solo il 4 2 3 1, e comunque Castillejo così come l'ha inserito nel secondo tempo poteva giocare dall'inizio a questo punto. Ma è un esempio.


se dopo aver messo castillejo non vincevamo veniva seppellito dalle critiche per aver messo 'casticoso che non giocava dal big bang', ora tutti a dire che lo doveva mettere in campo prima. meglio che non commento.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> se dopo aver messo castillejo non vincevamo veniva seppellito dalle critiche per aver messo 'casticoso che non giocava dal big bang', ora tutti a dire che lo doveva mettere in campo prima. meglio che non commento.


Prima di commentare bisognerebbe capire cosa si commenta. E' essenziale. Prima cosa che ho scritto è: non esiste solo il 4 2 3 1, poi ho detto che così come l'ha inserito nel secondo tempo, poteva a quel punto metterlo dall'inizio, visto che abbiamo dovuto mettere Maldini (non ancora pronto). E ho specificato, è un esempio. 
Ritenta, sarai più fortunato.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Impossibile non fargli una valanga di complimenti.


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2021)

dopo stasera direi di smetterla con questi continui articoli ad arte su rinnovo contratto ogni sei mesi
quando c'è da fare le critiche vanno fatte, ha sbagliato la gara più importante come la scorsa stagione contro il Manchester.
lavorare un anno per un traguardo e poi essere buttati fuori fa incazzare


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

2 trasferte e 2 partite scandalose.
manca carattere e lui è uno dei colpevoli.
anche con l'atletico eravamo in 10 ma il copione è stato lo stesso.

questo in CL non ne imbrocca una, speriamo impari alla svelta.
e la smetta di andar in giro vestito come se si dovesse sposare che è ridicolo. a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## Kayl (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 trasferte e 2 partite scandalose.
> manca carattere e lui è uno dei colpevoli.
> anche con l'atletico eravamo in 10 ma il copione è stato lo stesso.
> 
> ...


con l’atletico in 11 contro 11 li stavamo sodomizzando e il loro primo tiro in porta al 77simo dopo un’ora in 10. Criticare quella partita è semplicemente ridicolo. Stiamo giocando senza una punta, senza il fulcro del gioco offensivo e senza cambi. Senza Diaz siamo fregati e non si poteva proporre il 4-4-2 perché abbiamo due morti di 75 anni in due con 10 minuti di autonomia e rebic infortunato.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Ottobre 2021)

Io l'ho scritto subito dopo la prima partita con il Liverpool, se continua con i due a centrocampo, prenderemo solo mazzate, e così è successo. Sbagliare è umano, ma perseverare è diabolico. Ora basta! In champions solo se hai FENOMENI puoi giocare con un centrocampo a 2, altrimenti ti imbucano sempre, sempre. 

Detto questo, oggi ha diverse attenuanti, a partire dall'assenze, va ribadito, però tatticamente l'ha preparata malissimo. Ci vorrebbe anche un bagno di umiltà da parte di Pioli, non possiamo sempre cercare di dominare gli avversari, soprattutto se ci mancano gli uomini chiave. Il porto è pericolosissimo nelle ripartenze, e tu cosa fai?? aggredisci altissimo cercando di giocartela uomo contro uomo. Errore sesquipedale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> con l’atletico in 11 contro 11 li stavamo sodomizzando e il loro primo tiro in porta al 77simo dopo un’ora in 10. Criticare quella partita è semplicemente ridicolo. Stiamo giocando senza una punta, senza il fulcro del gioco offensivo e senza cambi. Senza Diaz siamo fregati e non si poteva proporre il 4-4-2 perché abbiamo due morti di 75 anni in due con 10 minuti di autonomia e rebic infortunato.


si, ma ci han pressato uguale.
il discorso era diverso. non ho criticato la partita.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo stasera direi di smetterla con questi continui articoli ad arte su rinnovo contratto ogni sei mesi
> quando c'è da fare le critiche vanno fatte, ha sbagliato la gara più importante come la scorsa stagione contro il Manchester.
> lavorare un anno per un traguardo e poi essere buttati fuori fa incazzare


Esattamente quale gara ha sbagliato l'anno scorso con il Manchester? Quella in trasferta dove abbiamo fatto un figurone (e non abbiamo vinto x un errore del Var) o quella in casa che ha dovuto giocare con Castillejo centravanti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Ottobre 2021)

Se vuole diventare un allenatore top anche lui prima o poi deve fare il salto di qualità, non vale solo per i giocatori.
E se non tiri fuori il guizzo in partite come queste...


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Esattamente quale gara ha sbagliato l'anno scorso con il Manchester? Quella in trasferta dove abbiamo fatto un figurone (e non abbiamo vinto x un errore del Var) o quella in casa che ha dovuto giocare con Castillejo centravanti?


quella in casa, ovviamente


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quella in casa, ovviamente


E quindi è colpa sua se non aveva neanche mezzo attaccante e ha dovuto far giocare Castillejo di punta?


----------



## Andris (19 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E quindi è colpa sua se non aveva neanche mezzo attaccante e ha dovuto far giocare Castillejo di punta?


no, ma ha impostato una gara per passare con lo 0-0 speculando sull'1-1 dell'andata e poi con una giocata il campione ha fatto la differenza distruggendo il suo teorema.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Ottobre 2021)

La società non gli ha dato alcuna possibilità di avere una trequarti presentabile in CL..
E tacciamo sul centravanti…

non sono un suo sostenitore, ma non trovo grandi responsabilità nel tecnico.

abbiamo alcune lacune troppo evidenti in ruoli chiave.
Deve però cambiare ogni tanto modulo, il cc a 2 stasera era agghiacciante.


----------



## Kayl (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si, ma ci han pressato uguale.
> il discorso era diverso. non ho criticato la partita.


ci han pressato in superiorità numerica e lo stesso abbiamo sofferto poco. Finché siamo stati in parità numerica eravamo più noi a recuperare palla nella loro trequarti che loro a pressare i nostri difensori a metà campo. La prima mezzora Tomori e Kjaer hanno fatto metà del tempo nel cerchio di metà campo.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 2 trasferte e 2 partite scandalose.
> manca carattere e lui è uno dei colpevoli.
> anche con l'atletico eravamo in 10 ma il copione è stato lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Non sa leggere certe partite.


----------



## Kayl (20 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La società non gli ha dato alcuna possibilità di avere una trequarti presentabile in CL..
> E tacciamo sul centravanti…
> 
> non sono un suo sostenitore, ma non trovo grandi responsabilità nel tecnico.
> ...


Kessie ha fatto l'********* con l'atletico, non avevamo altre opzioni, o avresti preferito Bakayoko impresentabile? Avevamo letteralmente due centrocampisti con più di un tempo nelle gambe e Krunic in linea a tre avrebbe fatto ancora più danni visto che non sapeva liberarsi del pallone con un compagno completamente smarcato dopo averlo guardato per 10 secondi senza farsi rimontare alle spalle.
Con un pressing simile era focale giocare a pochi tocchi e in velocità e Diaz è stato una mancanza terribile oggi, nel primo tempo siamo entrati in area avversaria 3-4 volte e i nostri invece di calciare o servire l'ultimo passaggio si sono fatti rubare palla per averla tenuta troppo. Col solo diaz sta partita il primo tempo finiva con due gol per noi.


----------



## Raryof (20 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E quindi è colpa sua se non aveva neanche mezzo attaccante e ha dovuto far giocare Castillejo di punta?


Il suo staff di preparatori è di livello pessimo, forse non adatto per reggere più competizioni, su questo non ci sono più dubbi ormai, i nostri giocatori sembrano sempre piantati, compassati, lenti segno che mancano le gambe prima che la testa e chi ha la gamba spesso si trova a giocare da solo e a sbattere contro l'incapacità di diversi compagni (imbarazzante Krunic stasera, nello spazio la dà lunghissima a Leao, poi nel secondo tempo ci mette mezz'ora per darla a destra con Calabria libero.. e lì davvero non pensavo che potesse riuscire a perdere pure quel pallone con tutto quel vantaggio).
Allora, Pioli ha un grosso problema, si sta godendo l'esperienza, fine, è come se fosse in gita, un po' disincantato, magari ti dice che ci crede e in cuore suo sente di avere del credito umano per via dell'ultimo anno e mezzo, il risultato finale però è che con l'Atletico abbiamo buttato via la qualificazione e stasera per via delle assenze si è permesso il lusso di toppare tutto fidandosi troppo di alcuni giocatori davvero fuori fase, lenti, fuori luogo, non all'altezza, segno che sotto sotto non ci ha creduto nemmeno lui.
E' un Milan motivato a metà, la base c'è ma la proprietà manca, la Champions c'è ma abbiamo giocato giusto 30 minuti con i titolari (considero Rebic punta titolare visto come stanno inguaiati i due robocop di carta stagnola), per il resto bella esperienza non giocata nemmeno al massimo, perché a San Siro dovevamo vincere, stasera si poteva portare a casa il pari, eh, ci sono tante partite poche energie, ma noi nel dubbio oltre ad avere poche energie ci siamo affossati da soli dando 3 punti all'Atletico e non presentandoci stasera.
Questo Milan può fare bene in futuro ma non ha una proprietà presente, eh sì che la Champions un minimo di interesse dovrebbe darglielo con le figuracce che abbiamo fatto frutto di tanti anni di Giannino e investimenti poco chiari in attacco dove si è deciso di dare il contentino ad un 40 enne con la faccia da duro che è sempre in fuorigioco ed è un ex giocatore da maggio.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se vuole diventare un allenatore top anche lui prima o poi deve fare il salto di qualità, non vale solo per i giocatori.
> E se non tiri fuori il guizzo in partite come queste...


che guizzo vuoi che abbia decimati come eravamo questa sera?
eddai su


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La società non gli ha dato alcuna possibilità di avere una trequarti presentabile in CL..
> E tacciamo sul centravanti…
> 
> non sono un suo sostenitore, ma non trovo grandi responsabilità nel tecnico.
> ...


Infatti la supremazia sono andati a prenderselo fra i 2 centrocampisti e i 4 difensori.

Praticamente non c'è stato filtro, i difensori erano sempre a chiudere in affanno perché erano sempre presi di petto, come fai a giocare cosi, abbiamo almeno salvato 4/5 palle gol in scivolata.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo stasera direi di smetterla con questi continui articoli ad arte su rinnovo contratto ogni sei mesi
> quando c'è da fare le critiche vanno fatte, ha sbagliato la gara più importante come la scorsa stagione contro il Manchester.
> lavorare un anno per un traguardo e poi essere buttati fuori fa incazzare


che quest'anno si andasse in champions per lo più in villeggiatura lo si sapeva dal girone.
figurarsi con la squadra decimata e con l'arbitro che ti rovina una partita che avrebbe vinto dominando quasi sicuramente.

verranno annate migliori anche in europa come stanno arrivando in italia.
ci vuole tempo e pazienza.


----------



## Andris (20 Ottobre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> che quest'anno si andasse in champions per lo più in villeggiatura lo si sapeva dal girone.
> figurarsi con la squadra decimata e con l'arbitro che ti rovina una partita che avrebbe vinto dominando quasi sicuramente.
> 
> verranno annate migliori anche in europa come stanno arrivando in italia.
> ci vuole tempo e pazienza.


dopo aver perso in quel modo contro l'atletico nel finale e aver dominato fino all'espulsione, mi aspettavo una squadra determinata non totalmente in balìa del Porto
inutile dare la colpa al 99% singoli uno ad uno, il comandante della barca è responsabile
si poteva prendere un punto stasera almeno giocando diversamente e poi al ritorno eri in corsa per il secondo posto


----------



## Raryof (20 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> La società non gli ha dato alcuna possibilità di avere una trequarti presentabile in CL..
> E tacciamo sul centravanti…
> 
> non sono un suo sostenitore, ma non trovo grandi responsabilità nel tecnico.
> ...


Giochi in Serie A e basta? allora Krunic può fare il backup.
Giochi in Champions senza un sostituto di Diaz credibile? e allora sei in gita scolastica e di fare bene in coppa ti interessava poco.
Ma questo vale pure per il vice Theo o le fantomatiche riserve del duo Saele-Calabria che, purtroppo per loro, sono ancora degli scolari a certi livelli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> che guizzo vuoi che abbia decimati come eravamo questa sera?
> eddai su



La partita si prepara anche mentalmente.
Non affrontavamo il Brasile dei tempi d'oro, la partita l'ha preparata malissimo.

Se sei un allenatore top sei in grado di tirare fuori tutto dai giocatori almeno in un paio di partite importanti all'anno.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Ottobre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Prima di commentare bisognerebbe capire cosa si commenta. E' essenziale. Prima cosa che ho scritto è: non esiste solo il 4 2 3 1, poi ho detto che così come l'ha inserito nel secondo tempo, poteva a quel punto metterlo dall'inizio, visto che abbiamo dovuto mettere Maldini (non ancora pronto). E ho specificato, è un esempio.
> Ritenta, sarai più fortunato.


col 4-2-3-1 siamo la squadra che ha fatto meglio negli ultimi 2 anni dopo l'inter.
e con il 4-2-3-1 stavamo schiantando l'atletico prima che l'arbitro ci mettesse lo zampino.

poi capisco che vorreste vedere il milan vincere sempre.
ma criticare pioli perchè ha perso 3 partite in champions e addirittura voler buttare via tutto è veramente da mentecatti, senza offesa.

Al momento non ci possiamo permettere ancora di meglio, e Pioli per un Milan di ragazzotti in continua crescita è l'allenatore perfetto.
Parlano i risultati degli ultimi due anni.

In champions arriveranno annate migliori.
Bisogna crescere e avere pazienza.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Ottobre 2021)

...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> dopo aver perso in quel modo contro l'atletico nel finale e aver dominato fino all'espulsione, mi aspettavo una squadra determinata non totalmente in balìa del Porto
> inutile dare la colpa al 99% singoli uno ad uno, il comandante della barca è responsabile
> si poteva prendere un punto stasera almeno giocando diversamente e poi al ritorno eri in corsa per il secondo posto


senza 4 titolari fondamentali è difficile.
e se in italia riesci a sfangarla coi primavera e Krunic, in champions no.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Ottobre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Kessie ha fatto l'********* con l'atletico, non avevamo altre opzioni, o avresti preferito Bakayoko impresentabile? Avevamo letteralmente due centrocampisti con più di un tempo nelle gambe e Krunic in linea a tre avrebbe fatto ancora più danni visto che non sapeva liberarsi del pallone con un compagno completamente smarcato dopo averlo guardato per 10 secondi senza farsi rimontare alle spalle.
> Con un pressing simile era focale giocare a pochi tocchi e in velocità e Diaz è stato una mancanza terribile oggi, nel primo tempo siamo entrati in area avversaria 3-4 volte e i nostri invece di calciare o servire l'ultimo passaggio si sono fatti rubare palla per averla tenuta troppo. Col solo diaz sta partita il primo tempo finiva con due gol per noi.


Beh Krunic giocava a tre ad Empoli... si ma infatti non mi sembra di avere mosso chissà che critiche...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Ottobre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> col 4-2-3-1 siamo la squadra che ha fatto meglio negli ultimi 2 anni dopo l'inter.
> e con il 4-2-3-1 stavamo schiantando l'atletico prima che l'arbitro ci mettesse lo zampino.
> 
> poi capisco che vorreste vedere il milan vincere sempre.
> ...


nessuno vuole buttare via niente non si tratta di mettere in discussione il modulo in generale ma la difficoltà della partita dovuta alle assenze etc...... richiedeva qualcosa di diverso per stasera 
criticare è facile me ne rendo conto ma stasera non abbiamo propsto nulla 0 assoluto e questo pur con tutte le scusanti non esiste


----------



## mil77 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La partita si prepara anche mentalmente.
> Non affrontavamo il Brasile dei tempi d'oro, la partita l'ha preparata malissimo.
> 
> Se sei un allenatore top sei in grado di tirare fuori tutto dai giocatori almeno in un paio di partite importanti all'anno.


L'ha preparata malissimo??? Io ho visto il Milan avere 3 potenziali occasioni (saele dal limite, krunic a 5 metri dal portiere, giroud a 2) nei primi 15 minuti...che non si sono trasformate in occasioni x scelte inspiegabili e senza senso dei 3 giocatori e di cui Pioli no ha nessuna colpa...Sarò pazzo ma nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che se in quelle occasioni avessimo tirato, non dico in porta, ma almeno verso la porta, la partita sarebbe stata diversa con un Porto molto più attento a non prenderle dietro.


----------



## Mika (20 Ottobre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> che quest'anno si andasse in champions per lo più in villeggiatura lo si sapeva dal girone.
> figurarsi con la squadra decimata e con l'arbitro che ti rovina una partita che avrebbe vinto dominando quasi sicuramente.
> 
> verranno annate migliori anche in europa come stanno arrivando in italia.
> ci vuole tempo e pazienza.


Quando ho visto il girone ho capito subito che non saremmo passati, speravo nel terzo posto poi quando dobbiamo giocarcela si spaccano i giocatori: ma la colpa è di Pioli che non ha dominato il Porto con Tatarusanu, Krunic e Ballo Touré.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2021)

Avremmo perso anche con i fantastici 4


----------



## Swaitak (20 Ottobre 2021)

per me la sconfitta è tutta della proprietà e dei soldi stanziati..
No riserva di Diaz, in lista abbiamo 2 attaccanti arruolabili una volta su 5..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'ha preparata malissimo??? Io ho visto il Milan avere 3 potenziali occasioni (saele dal limite, krunic a 5 metri dal portiere, giroud a 2) nei primi 15 minuti...che non si sono trasformate in occasioni x scelte inspiegabili e senza senso dei 3 giocatori e di cui Pioli no ha nessuna colpa...Sarò pazzo ma nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che se in quelle occasioni avessimo tirato, non dico in porta, ma almeno verso la porta, la partita sarebbe stata diversa con un Porto molto più attento a non prenderle dietro.



Mah, sinceramente siamo stati prese a piallate e non vedo cosa ci sia di difendibile nella partita di ieri, tra giocatori e allenatore... comunque ognuno ha le sue opinioni.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (20 Ottobre 2021)

Con tutte le attenuanti del caso bisogna dire che però la partita è stata l'ha preparata malissimo e gestita ancora peggio. Non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta in 95 minuti, a parte la girata di testa di Giroud.
Guardando la partita ho avuto la sensazione che nemmeno sapessimo le caratteristiche dei nostri avversari.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Ottobre 2021)

Pioli ha dei meriti sui progressi di quest'ultimo anno e mezzo,non lo si può negare,ma la sensazione che trasmette,almeno a me,è quella che con lui in panchina non faremo lo step successivo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Ottobre 2021)

Povero Pioli, se vince, i complimenti vanno a Maldini, Massara, Gazidis, Moncada, i giocatori, Ibrahimovic e il fondo Elliott.

Se perde è 100% colpa sua perché "si veste male".


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Ottobre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> col 4-2-3-1 siamo la squadra che ha fatto meglio negli ultimi 2 anni dopo l'inter.
> e con il 4-2-3-1 stavamo schiantando l'atletico prima che l'arbitro ci mettesse lo zampino.
> 
> poi capisco che vorreste vedere il milan vincere sempre.
> ...


Il 4-2-3-1 e ottimo quando mantieni un baricentro alto, e giochi nella meta campo avversaria,molto meno quando ti devi difendere ad oltranza


----------



## Manue (22 Ottobre 2021)

Poche colpe su Porto, 
il mister non va in campo e se chi gioca non c'è con la testa (Tomori ad es), 
non puoi fare tanto se non tentare di farli rinsavire, ma poi dipende sempre dal giocatore.


----------



## Goro (23 Ottobre 2021)

Il vizio di mettere gli attaccanti sugli angoli che poi fanno danni ce l'hanno proprio tutti, da Henry oggi con lo Spezia a Kean l'altra volta fino ad Ibra stasera


----------



## iceman. (23 Ottobre 2021)

Anche l'anno scorso contro la Roma ci è costato un gol.


Goro ha scritto:


> Il vizio di mettere gli attaccanti sugli angoli che poi fanno danni ce l'hanno proprio tutti, da Henry oggi con lo Spezia a Kean l'altra volta fino ad Ibra stasera


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Ottobre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il vizio di mettere gli attaccanti sugli angoli che poi fanno danni ce l'hanno proprio tutti, da Henry oggi con lo Spezia a Kean l'altra volta fino ad Ibra stasera


Ci può stare, quello che non ci sta che ce ne stiano 2 ( Bakayoko) senza fra l'altro nessun avversario da marcare, quindi doppio errore.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Ottobre 2021)

Pensare che quando è venuto al Milan io ero DISPERATO, avrei preso chiunque al posto suo. E invece sta facendo cose fantastiche. L'unico mio dubbio è che tutti gli infortuni dipendano direttamente dal kaioken di Pioli.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2021)

Io comunque ripenso allo psicodramma che è andato in onda su Twitter, Facebook e sui forum quest'estate.

Dovevamo prendere Sarri per fare il salto di qualità, il treno è passato, persino la Lazio ha più ambizione del Milan: 4 pere prese dal Verona, lezione di calcio subita dal Milan, ottavo posto in campionato


E rido


----------



## __king george__ (24 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque ripenso allo psicodramma che è andato in onda su Twitter, Facebook e sui forum quest'estate
> 
> Eh ma dovevamo prendere Sarri per fare il salto di qualità, il treno è passato, persino la Lazio ha più ambizione del Milan: 4 pere prese dal Verona, lezione di calcio subita dal Milan, ottavo posto in campionato
> 
> ...


per me Sarri è un altro livello rispetto a Pioli

sapevo anche che avrebbe faticato..lo dissi anche all inizio che non è allenatore da "strappo" ma ci vuole tempo..per me se Lotito gli da tempo dalla prossima stagione i laziali inizieranno a divertirsi..(ma anche dal ritorno in parte)

Spalletti invece è allenatore che da subito il suo contributo (un pò alla Conte) quindi anche li davo per scontato il quarto posto e che avrebbe fatto bene...anche se non pensavo cosi bene sinceramente..almeno per ora

Pioli invece pensavo avrebbe fatto male e sono contento di essermi sbagliato..ma purtroppo non sono ancora sicuro..vediamo alla fine che succede...mi spiace ricordarlo sempre ma tutti gli anni lui a un certo punto inizia una caduta verticale

speriamo quest'anno non si verifichi

ps:comunque in champions non ci siamo per nulla direi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me Sarri è un altro livello rispetto a Pioli
> 
> *sapevo anche che avrebbe faticato..lo dissi anche all inizio che non è allenatore da "strappo" ma ci vuole tempo..per me se Lotito gli da tempo dalla prossima stagione i laziali inizieranno a divertirsi..(ma anche dal ritorno in parte)*
> 
> ...



E' proprio per questo che non lo avrei voluto al Milan per nessun motivo al Mondo.

Allenatori del genere arrivano e poi:

- Chiedono l'acquisto di 2-3 bidoni che fanno schifo a tutti ma sono dei loro fedelissimi e vanno presi a tutti i costi

- Prendono qualche titolare e lo relegano in panchina perché non lo gradiscono

- Mettono qualcuno fuori ruolo

- Hanno bisogno di lavorare con calma 7 giorni a settimana con tutti i disponibili

- Vogliono i giocatori pronti al raduno



Me lo immagino Sarri che arriva, chiede Hjsay, Mario Rui e Mertens, poi sposta T.Hernandez e lo mette come mezzala, mette Kessié in panchina perché non è abbastanza tecnico, sposta Rebic e mette Brahim Diaz esterno sinistro di attacco.
Poi perdi la prima partita contro la Samp 2-0 senza fare un tiro in porta perché i giocatori devono adattarsi.


Io mi tengo stretto Pioli che con 5 titolari fuori e il mercato incompleto vince senza problemi.

Noi abbiamo perso tempo tempo, non potevamo ripartire dall'Anno Zero. Ci serve qualcuno che ci faccia fare punti qui e ora.


In Champions fanno pena tutti gli allenatori italiani. Conte, per dire, con l'Inter ha collezionato soltanto figure barbine. Sarri si è fatto sculacciare dal Lione che aveva come stella Depay che giocava con le stampelle.

Che poi, non benissimo...sconfitta per 3-2 contro la miglior squadra al Mondo, furto clamoroso contro l'Atletico Madrid e sconfitta contro il Porto con tutti i giocatori fuori. Che dovevamo fare?


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Ottobre 2021)

Si continua a criticarlo, intanto 9 vittorie e 1 pareggio nelle prime 10.
A memoria ricordo un ruolino così solo per la roma di Rudi garcia tipo 7 anni fa (e il napoli quest'anno, tacci loro) 
Con la squadra in queste condizioni, pieno di infortunati.

Io davvero credo che in molti non si rendano conto che Pioli alla fine sta dimostrando sul campo di essere un top player assoluto della panchina. 
Sta facendo un miracolo sportivo da un anno e mezzo, roba che forse solo Ranieri col Leicester.


----------



## Kayl (26 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me Sarri è un altro livello rispetto a Pioli
> 
> sapevo anche che avrebbe faticato..lo dissi anche all inizio che non è allenatore da "strappo" ma ci vuole tempo..per me se Lotito gli da tempo dalla prossima stagione i laziali inizieranno a divertirsi..(ma anche dal ritorno in parte)
> 
> ...


per Spalletti dai tempo alla piazza, che farà il suo per dargli una frenata notevole, bastano 2-3 partite di fila senza i tre punti e Napoli inizia rumoreggiare, sono tali e quali ai romanisti sotto questo punto di vista, una sentenza. Il Napoli avrà ancora per 3 partite la vita "facile", di fatto è la squadra che ha giocato meno scontri diretti, solo 2, uno vinto contro la peggior Juve con mezza rosa fuori e grazie ad un autogol e l'altro pareggiato contro la Roma reduce da 6 pere col Bodo. Dopo la sosta il Napoli, sulle ultime 7 partite del girone d'andata, avrà 4 big match, compreso quello con noi, che invece avremo soltanto il Napoli come big match nelle ultime 7. Se non perdiamo nessuna delle prossime due sarà molto interessante dopo la sosta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si continua a criticarlo, intanto 9 vittorie e 1 pareggio nelle prime 10.
> A memoria ricordo un ruolino così solo per la roma di Rudi garcia tipo 7 anni fa (e il napoli quest'anno, tacci loro)
> Con la squadra in queste condizioni, pieno di infortunati.
> 
> ...



Tanto poi perderemo contro il Liverpool/Atletico Madrid e si chiederà a gran voce il suo esonero prima che sia troppo tardi per prendere il De Zerbi di turno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2021)

Pioli: Non ripetere sempre li stessi errori. Partita identica a Milan-Atletico.
Se togli ogni centrocampista che puo andare in contropiede e lasci Giroud isolato in attacco, giochi in 9 e non esci piu.

Non so come cavolo non lo abbia previsto.
I cronisti del DAZN tedesco lo hanno criticato ferocemente per i cambi folli. Era lui a riaprire la partita, prima eravamo in controllo.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pioli: Non ripetere sempre li stessi errori. Partita identica a Milan-Atletico.
> Se togli ogni centrocampista che puo andare in contropiede e lasci Giroud isolato in attacco, giochi in 9 e non esci piu.
> 
> Non so come cavolo non lo abbia previsto.
> I cronisti del DAZN tedesco lo hanno criticato ferocemente per i cambi folli. Era lui a riaprire la partita, prima eravamo in controllo.


Ci può stare subire gol da squadre come Atletico, Roma e Atalanta, quelli che non dobbiamo subire in alcun modo sono i gol presi come allo Stadium, il primo gol.del.veronan il secondo contro il Bologna.


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2021)

Fino al Deus ex machina di Maresca ha stravinto in campo. Obbiettivamente li abbiamo massacrati. Strano, eppure con Mourinho avrebbero dovuto darci 20 punti di vantaggio qua dentro.
Sul confronto di stile e fuori dal campo non c'è neanche partita.


----------



## LukeLike (31 Ottobre 2021)

Gasperini? Battuto.
Sarri? Battuto.
Mourinho? Battuto.

Anzi, non ho reso l'idea.

Gasperini? Portato a scuola.
Sarri? Portato a scuola.
Mourinho? Portato a scuola.

Non male per essere uno che non azzecca mai la formazione iniziale cit.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pioli: Non ripetere sempre li stessi errori. Partita identica a Milan-Atletico.
> Se togli ogni centrocampista che puo andare in contropiede e lasci Giroud isolato in attacco, giochi in 9 e non esci piu.
> 
> Non so come cavolo non lo abbia previsto.
> I cronisti del DAZN tedesco lo hanno criticato ferocemente per i cambi folli. Era lui a riaprire la partita, prima eravamo in controllo.



Sta facendo molto bene , però dagli errori dovrebbe anche imparare,invece ancora continua ad inciampare nei soliti errori.

Incredibile lasciare il campo totalmente agli avversari,poi ovvio che ogni secondo subisci un arrembaggio !
Una partita dominata che abbiamo rischiato di buttarla nei minuti finali.

Per dire,il Bologna in 9 uomini ha attaccato in più di 1 occasione.
Noi in 10 invece non siamo stati in grado di gestire neanche un pallone per più di 10' secondi.
E con quell'arbitro abbiamo rischiato anche qualche rigore contro...


----------



## mil77 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Grande Stefano 65 minuti di dominio a Roma. Mou non ha capito nulla e l'ha messa sulla rissa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (31 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sta facendo molto bene , però dagli errori dovrebbe anche imparare,invece ancora continua ad inciampare nei soliti errori.
> 
> Incredibile lasciare il campo totalmente agli avversari,poi ovvio che ogni secondo subisci un arrembaggio !
> Una partita dominata che abbiamo rischiato di buttarla nei minuti finali.
> ...



É forse il suo limite piu grande. Sbagliare ci sta, ma ripetere certi errori mi lascia sempre incredulo. Era la fotocoppia di Milan-Atletico e ci mancava poco per avere un epilogo identico.


Che poi a livello generale abbia fatto un lavoro fantastico con questa squadra é ovvio.


----------



## JoKeR (31 Ottobre 2021)

Non ha ancora imparato a gestire Krunic e ad aggiustare la squadra quando siamo in inferiorità numerica... 
Abbiamo sempre sofferto troppo, anche l'anno scorso a Benevento.

Peccato giocare il derby senza Theo, perdiamo molto in attacco.....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Ottobre 2021)

E intanto anche Josè Bollitinho è stato asfaltato.

Daje che magari al derby ci fa goal direttamente l'arbitro in fuorigioco con l'uomo a terra mentre Materazzi tira i pugni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2021)

In inferioritá numerica non sa fare altro che togliere ali offensive e mezzepunte e inserire centrocampisti centrali e difensori. Se la fa sotto troppo facilmente, in inferiorità numerica o cerchi di fare possesso o contropiede, ma non è possibile rinunciare sia all'una che all'altra cosa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Gasperini? Battuto.
> Sarri? Battuto.
> Mourinho? Battuto.
> 
> ...



Si ma perché non domina gli avversari con l'uomo in meno?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Ottobre 2021)

Non si può azzerare il potenziale offensivo della squadra a quasi 20 min dal termine.. Non è accettabile, vuol dire che se dovessero pareggiare non la recuperi mai più

Comunque mi è piaciuta parecchio la disposizione della squadra nel primo tempo in fase di possesso, sembrava un 2-1-1-6, le palle in testa a Mourinho


----------



## pazzomania (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ottima vittoria stasera, non scontata.
Molto importante.

Però che cavolo, possibile che ogni volta che restiamo in 10 sembra che giochiamo in 7 ?!


----------



## Swaitak (31 Ottobre 2021)

finchè eravamo in 11 non c'era storia, grande Mister.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi l'ha preparata benissimo.

Gli ultimi 20 minuti glieli concedo perché tirava una brutta aria. Non è facile giocare in 12 contro 10.


----------



## neversayconte (31 Ottobre 2021)

io a pioli posso rimproverare solo la partita con il porto, da agosto ad oggi. partenza di campionato semplicemente strepitosa. in champions ci hanno rubato almeno tre punti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Ottobre 2021)

Bravo comunque a togliere Ibra, Maresca non vedeva l'ora di espellerlo.


----------



## danjr (31 Ottobre 2021)

Grandissimo Pioli, merita più rispetto


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si ma perché non domina gli avversari con l'uomo in meno?



31 punti su 33. 

Vittorie contro Lazio, Atalanta e Roma.

Pareggio con i gobbi.

In 10 contro 11 all'Olimpico, contro un sicario che sbavava per cacciarne uno dei nostri, per molti rifosi dovevamo fare altri 4 gol.


----------



## mil77 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> É forse il suo limite piu grande. Sbagliare ci sta, ma ripetere certi errori mi lascia sempre incredulo. Era la fotocoppia di Milan-Atletico e ci mancava poco per avere un epilogo identico.
> 
> 
> Che poi a livello generale abbia fatto un lavoro fantastico con questa squadra é ovvio.


Dai fotocopia di Milan atletico proprio no. Li siamo rimasti in 10 al 30esimo. Qui al 65 e ha tolto Leao al 75. Al 75 che vinci 2a0 a Roma il 99,99% degli allenatori fanno cambi difensivi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 31 punti su 33.
> 
> Vittorie contro Lazio, Atalanta e Roma.
> 
> ...



Con la seguente panchina:

Giroud, noto contropiedista

Daniel Maldini

Brahim Diaz (convalescente)

Gabbia

Kalulu

Romagnoli

Bakayoko, giocatore ideale per sfruttare i contropiedi e tenere il pallino del gioco


----------



## mil77 (31 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> In inferioritá numerica non sa fare altro che togliere ali offensive e mezzepunte e inserire centrocampisti centrali e difensori. Se la fa sotto troppo facilmente, in inferiorità numerica o cerchi di fare possesso o contropiede, ma non è possibile rinunciare sia all'una che all'altra cosa.


Ma mi spieghi al 75 quando vinci 2a0 cosa devi cercare a fare il contropiede? Li basta difendere e non prendere gol


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi ma perché dovevamo fare noi la partita sul 2-0 con l'uomo in meno?

Ma poi abbiamo concesso zero, hanno fatto un gollonzo sul 2-1 e poi niente.

Ci mancava solo che ci rimontassero grazie ad un contropiede


----------



## mandraghe (31 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma perché dovevamo fare noi la partita sul 2-0 con l'uomo in meno?
> 
> Ma poi abbiamo concesso zero, hanno fatto un gollonzo sul 2-1 e poi niente.
> 
> Ci mancava solo che ci rimontassero grazie ad un contropiede



All'Olimpico, con un arbitro frastornato e con un ambiente che spingeva per ottenere un rigore e qualche altra decisione a favore.

Capisco che forse i giudizi son dettati dalla tensione ma non ho ben capito cosa dovevamo fare in 10. Attaccare per poi magari subire il gol in contropiede? Fare girare la palla? Avessimo Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui e Kaká magari si poteva fare...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Novembre 2021)

Al solito i cambi non mi piacciono molto, togliere Ibra giustissimo (qui bravo), ma non togliere Theo già ammonito che si sapeva sarebbe stato puntato dai giocatori della roma per farlo espellere è stato un errore madornale. Per me andavano tolti entrambi, Ibra e Theo. Lo so, si perdeva tanto in fase offensiva, ma l'arbitro è completamente impazzito ad un certo punto, e ha cominciato a fischiare a senso unico. Non dovevamo concedere l'opportunità di espellere theo. I 3 cambi li potrei pure capire, ma non mettere un Brahim che in contropiede poteva darci una grande mano, non lo capisco. Leao era cotto, ci sta, ma Giroud isolato non serve a niente, giocavamo in 9. Comunque partita dominata fino all'espulsione, questo va dato atto, ma deve migliorare nei cambi e nella lettura della partita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Novembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma perché dovevamo fare noi la partita sul 2-0 con l'uomo in meno?
> 
> Ma poi abbiamo concesso zero, hanno fatto un gollonzo sul 2-1 e poi niente.
> 
> Ci mancava solo che ci rimontassero grazie ad un contropiede



Nessuno dice che dovevamo fare la partita con l'uomo in meno,ma neanche metterci costantemente a 90° come già successo con Atletico e ora Roma.

Dal 68° minuto (espulsione di Theo) non siamo stati in grado di tenere un pallone (1 pallone) per più di 20 secondi.
Ci siamo chiusi a riccio con 5 difensori anzichè provare a fare qualche ripartenza per far rifiatare la difesa e rubacchiare qualche minuto.

Quante volte sono arrivati al tiro ?
Gli abbiamo concesso un arrembaggio di 20 minuti e solo per chiappa (si,chiappa) abbiamo evitato la beffa del pareggio all'ultimo secondo.

Ma come si spiega che il Bologna è stata in grado di giocare e tentare qualche sortita offensiva con 2 uomini in meno mentre a noi basta 1 espulsione per non superare mai più la metacampo avversaria ?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2021)

Sta facendo un lavoro enorme.. 7 vittorie di fila , record su record squadra completamente diversa dagli anni passati. Negarlo è folle. Vero a volta magari fa errore banali.. ma non dimentichiamoci che la Proprietà dei pezzenti non ha manco fatto mercato quest'anno. L'unica sua sfortuna è che c'è un altro Allenatore che sta facendo altrettando bene, purtroppo si è beccato il Lucianone che sembra che stia azzeccando al stagione della vita. Lucianone ha preso il Napoli in estate ed in 3 mesi ha ribaltato tutto.. purtroppo per noi.. fosse rimasto Gattuso, probabilmente ora ...


----------



## eldero (1 Novembre 2021)

Non capisco come si possa criticarlo. Ennesima lezione di calcio e di stile.


----------



## eldero (1 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice che dovevamo fare la partita con l'uomo in meno,ma neanche metterci costantemente a 90° come già successo con Atletico e ora Roma.
> 
> Dal 68° minuto (espulsione di Theo) non siamo stati in grado di tenere un pallone (1 pallone) per più di 20 secondi.
> Ci siamo chiusi a riccio con 5 difensori anzichè provare a fare qualche ripartenza per far rifiatare la difesa e rubacchiare qualche minuto.
> ...


Perché il Bologna è abituato a difendere con baricentro basso e ripartire. Per noi è una situazione di emergenza, siamo una squadra che vince perché propositiva. Non è il nostro


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2021)

lo ho odiato per i cambi ma alla fine ha avuto ragione lui.

per me ha pensato che l'unico modo per prendere goal era di testa o in mischia ed avendo il doppio vantaggio ha pensato solo a difendersi.

poi non ha immaginato che Giroud non tenesse su una palla che sia una.

Abbiamo rischiato più del necessario ma alla fine il goal del 2-1 è arrivato al 93.

Certo che ad oggi abbiamo dominato tutti gli scontri diretti a parte il 1 tempo contro la Juve dove aveva messo Tomori terzino.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice che dovevamo fare la partita con l'uomo in meno,ma neanche metterci costantemente a 90° come già successo con Atletico e ora Roma.
> 
> Dal 68° minuto (espulsione di Theo) non siamo stati in grado di tenere un pallone (1 pallone) per più di 20 secondi.
> Ci siamo chiusi a riccio con 5 difensori anzichè provare a fare qualche ripartenza per far rifiatare la difesa e rubacchiare qualche minuto.
> ...


Il nostro gioco è estremamente dispendioso, subiamo di più la mancanza di un uomo, non è difficile da capire. Pioli ieri non ha fatto bene a chiudersi, ha fatto benissimo, non poteva fare altrimenti con i giocatori a disposizione.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

davoreb ha scritto:


> lo ho odiato per i cambi ma alla fine ha avuto ragione lui.
> 
> per me ha pensato che l'unico modo per prendere goal era di testa o in mischia ed avendo il doppio vantaggio ha pensato solo a difendersi.
> 
> ...


Ecco forse l'unico errore da inizio campionato è stato Tomori terzino, però a Pioli la statua la faccio lo stesso


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ecco forse l'unico errore da inizio campionato è stato Tomori terzino, *però a Pioli la statua la faccio lo stesso*



quello assolutamente.

l'idea Tomori terzino vista l'emergenza in teoria ci poteva stare ma in pratica non funziona anche ieri per me il vero errore è stato far entrare Romagnoli.

certo probabilmente non si fida di ballo toure


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il nostro gioco è estremamente dispendioso, subiamo di più la mancanza di un uomo, non è difficile da capire. Pioli ieri non ha fatto bene a chiudersi, ha fatto benissimo, non poteva fare altrimenti con i giocatori a disposizione.



Si,ma il gioco non può essere sempre lo stesso,in determinate situazioni ci deve essere anche un piano B (che non deve essere assolutissimamente quello di concedere 20 minuti di arrembaggio agli avversari)

20 minuti filati,perchè non riuscivamo a tenere un pallone per più di 20 secondi.
Ieri fortunatamente è andata bene,ma se al 95° l'arbitro fischiava quel rigore....ciao core.


----------



## mil77 (1 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuno dice che dovevamo fare la partita con l'uomo in meno,ma neanche metterci costantemente a 90° come già successo con Atletico e ora Roma.
> 
> Dal 68° minuto (espulsione di Theo) non siamo stati in grado di tenere un pallone (1 pallone) per più di 20 secondi.
> Ci siamo chiusi a riccio con 5 difensori anzichè provare a fare qualche ripartenza per far rifiatare la difesa e rubacchiare qualche minuto.
> ...


Si ma il Bologna stava perdendo...noi con Atletico e Roma stavamo vincendo....poi ieri è stato diverso. Theo è stato espluso al 65, per 10 minuti ha tenuto la stessa squadra, poi a 15 dalla fine si è chiuso ma si vinceva anche 2a0.


----------



## koti (1 Novembre 2021)

Palese che debba imparare a gestire l'inferiorità numerica, diventiamo una roba oscena. Ci siamo fatti dominare anche dal Benevento se ricordate.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma il Bologna stava perdendo...noi con Atletico e Roma stavamo vincendo....poi ieri è stato diverso. Theo è stato espluso al 65, per 10 minuti ha tenuto la stessa squadra, poi a 15 dalla fine si è chiuso ma si vinceva anche 2a0.



Ti dico la verità,quando è stato espulso Theo ero disperato.
Sapevo già che sarebbe stata una sofferenza,e così è stato.
Ovviamente sul 2-0 non pretendo di continuare a giocare,attaccare,pressare,ma non possiamo neanche ridurci in questo modo. Ripeto,non abbiamo tenuto un pallone per più di 20 secondi.

Anche perchè è dall'anno scorso (nonostante i tifosi avversari ci rinfacciano costantemente i 20 rigori della passata stagione) che con gli arbitri non siamo mai tranquilli e subiamo decisioni ridicole...e non ci vuole niente a rovinare una partita dominata come quella di ieri.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Novembre 2021)

credo che l unico errore sia stato non togliere theo già ammonito giroud, poco fortunato il ragazzo, è entrato quando eravamo ancora 11 vs 11 e coprire 60 metri di campo non fa per lui per il resto grandi complimenti al mister che ha costruito la giusta impalcatura per supportare un ibra in netto miglioramento di condizione


----------



## unbreakable (1 Novembre 2021)

non mi soffermo sui cambi e su dinamiche di gioco..mi soffermo solo sul risultato..sconfitto mourinho a casa sua ..non era per niente scontato..visto che è la prima volta in italia..complimenti mister


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2021)

E bravo Stefano, ieri ha messo nel sacco Mufrigno tenendo basso Kessie che ha fatto praticamente il centrale aggiunto e ha permesso a Isma di controllare meglio il pallone quasi indisturbato nei momenti della gara dove abbiamo spinto di brutto, perché Isma non l'hanno mai preso ed è un po' quello che abbiamo sempre sperato, l'algerino stabile 15-20 metri più avanti ad imbucare durante le ripartenze e Kessie a spezzare gioco in quelle partite in cui c'è Krunic titolare e non Diaz.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2021)

Piolismo: come attaccare un 4-4-2 che difende basso e con le linee di difesa e centrocampo strette. 

Problema: come evitare che l'occupazione dello spazio nella trequarti avversaria, blocchi la trasmissione della palla.

Soluzione:


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Piolismo: come attaccare un 4-4-2 che difende basso e con le linee di difesa e centrocampo strette.
> 
> Problema: come evitare che l'occupazione dello spazio nella trequarti avversaria, blocchi la trasmissione della palla.
> 
> Soluzione:


tutto bellissimo,finchè non ho visto il tiro di Leao


----------



## Kayl (1 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Piolismo: come attaccare un 4-4-2 che difende basso e con le linee di difesa e centrocampo strette.
> 
> Problema: come evitare che l'occupazione dello spazio nella trequarti avversaria, blocchi la trasmissione della palla.
> 
> Soluzione:


i terzini in linea con i trequartisti e il centravanti, in pratica 3-1-6, tutti in mezzo alla linea dei centrocampisti e dei difensori. Ma noi attacchiamo a caso ed è tutto culo...


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Piolismo: come attaccare un 4-4-2 che difende basso e con le linee di difesa e centrocampo strette.
> 
> Problema: come evitare che l'occupazione dello spazio nella trequarti avversaria, blocchi la trasmissione della palla.
> 
> Soluzione:


Sul piano tattico si sta mettendo in tasca tutta la serie A, inclusi i "grandi allenatori" come Mourinho.

Pero la differenza con la CL, in particolare la partita di Porto, dovrebbe far pensare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Piolismo: come attaccare un 4-4-2 che difende basso e con le linee di difesa e centrocampo strette.
> 
> Problema: come evitare che l'occupazione dello spazio nella trequarti avversaria, blocchi la trasmissione della palla.
> 
> Soluzione:



Sì avevo notato anche io, ci stiamo evolvendo anche tatticamente. Oramai Calabria non viene più bloccato, cerchiamo la superiorità numerica sempre e comunque in attacco e utilizziamo Tomori e Kjaer come centrocampisti aggiunti, sfruttando anche la loro qualità in fase di impostazione (diverse azioni nascono da lancio del danese). Peccato che tra le linee ci fosse Krunic, immaginate con Diaz.


----------



## Solo (7 Novembre 2021)

Sono veramente deluso per come ha gestito il derby.

Diaz, come tutti gli altri giocatori al rientro post covid, contro il Porto era stato completamente inadeguato. Lui oggi decide di farlo partire non solo dal primo minuto, ma lo fa giocare pure sulla dx. Risultato: apporto praticamente nullo ed unico cambio di Krunic bruciato, così siamo stati costretti a giocare col bosniaco trequartista fino alla fine.

Touré: un manovale, eppure gioca titolare nel derby regalando un rigore.

Nel secondo tempo è obbligato a togliere Diaz per Saele, e poi avendo in campo 3 giocatori offensivi su quattro che sono inutili (Saele, Krunic e Ibra) cosa fa? Mette Rebic non per Ibra, ma per Leao, lasciano il croato a predicare nel deserto o quasi.

Non contento toglie pure Tonali che in quel momento con l'Inter in totale controllo era l'unico dei nostri che era in partita...

Tra l'altro per l'ennesima volta in questa stagione eravamo rientrati malissimo dopo l'intervallo.

Intendiamoci, il pareggio va benissimo, soprattutto per come si era messa la partita, e avrei tranquillamente firmato per averlo prima del fischio d'inizio. Ma la sua prestazione in panchina per me è stata ampiamente insufficiente.


----------



## Kayl (7 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono veramente deluso per come ha gestito il derby.
> 
> Diaz, come tutti gli altri giocatori al rientro post covid, contro il Porto era stato completamente inadeguato. Lui oggi decide di farlo partire non solo dal primo minuto, ma lo fa giocare pure sulla dx. Risultato: apporto praticamente nullo ed unico cambio di Krunic bruciato, così siamo stati costretti a giocare col bosniaco trequartista fino alla fine.
> 
> ...


il vero errore è stato non togliere krunic per rebic, poteva mettere leao al centro vicino ad Ibra, avrebbe costretto l'Inter a concedere totalmente l'uno contro uno a Rebic fresco.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Novembre 2021)

Oggi secondo me ha sbagliato quasi tutto, non mi è piaciuto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Novembre 2021)

Io francamente non capisco le critiche a Pioli oggi se non aver fatto giocare Toure.

Se ha voluto mettere Diaz sulla fascia, e Krunic al centro, si vede che Saelemakers non stava bene.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2021)

Oggi non bene.

Diaz sulla fascia perde il 90% del suo valore, Bennacer fuori, mah, su Billo Ballo stendiamo il solito velo pietoso.

Non è un caso che con i cambi abbiamo riacquistato sicurezza e messo l’Inter alle corde.

Krunic sempre presente è assurdo. Se vuoi una sottopunta fisica metti Tonali e dietro di lui Kessie e Bennacer.

Fuori Bennacer per far posto a Krunic è una mossa che mi convince davvero poco.


----------



## Manue (8 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono veramente deluso per come ha gestito il derby.
> 
> Diaz, come tutti gli altri giocatori al rientro post covid, contro il Porto era stato completamente inadeguato. Lui oggi decide di farlo partire non solo dal primo minuto, ma lo fa giocare pure sulla dx. Risultato: apporto praticamente nullo ed unico cambio di Krunic bruciato, così siamo stati costretti a giocare col bosniaco trequartista fino alla fine.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te su Diaz, lui fa sempre sti esperimenti in partite importanti perché vuole imbavagliare tatticamente gli avversari, o colpirli nei punti dove lui reputa deboli.... una mossa tattica la fece anche contro la Juve ci costò il primo tempo.

C'è da dire però che da quanto ha fatto i cambi, Rebic, Bennacer, Saele.... siamo diventati pericolosissimi dando verve alla fase offensiva e facendo entrare in partita Ibra...
quindi sui cambi di ieri non gli possiamo dire niente....


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2021)

Critiche che trovo TOTALMENTE fuori luogo per il derby.

Partita impostata bene e soprattutto gestita in modo magistrale coi cambi, quando stavamo soffrendo la mediana dell'Inter, ribaltando l'andamento della partita.

Ieri Pioli si è dimostrato superiore in tutto a Inzaghi.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Critiche che trovo TOTALMENTE fuori luogo per il derby.
> 
> Partita impostata bene e soprattutto gestita in modo magistrale coi cambi, quando stavamo soffrendo la mediana dell'Inter, ribaltando l'andamento della partita.
> 
> Ieri Pioli si è dimostrato superiore in tutto a Inzaghi.



Sono d'accordo con te.
La gente non si è resa conto della partita che si è giocata ieri: fisicità a tutto campo. Krunic anche se non è bello da vedere è uno di quelli che fa tanto lavoro sporco, pressing ovunque, raddoppia e contrasta. E' scarso con i piedi e lo sappiamo tutti, ma queste partite Diaz le soffre da morire, perchè non gli fischiano mai un fallo (e poi con Doveri ieri figurati) e se fosse stato nella parte centrale del centrocampo avremmo lasciato ancora più buchi di quanti non ce ne fossero già ieri.
Il problema rimane principalmente l'involuzione pazzesca di Kessie: penso che ieri il derby lo avremmo potuto vincere se non faceva la fesseria all'inizio, si vedeva chiaramente che avevamo noi il controllo della partita e l'intensità nostra era molto più alta della loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> La gente non si è resa conto della partita che si è giocata ieri: fisicità a tutto campo. Krunic anche se non è bello da vedere è uno di quelli che fa tanto lavoro sporco, pressing ovunque, raddoppia e contrasta. E' scarso con i piedi e lo sappiamo tutti, ma queste partite Diaz le soffre da morire, perchè non gli fischiano mai un fallo (e poi con Doveri ieri figurati) e se fosse stato nella parte centrale del centrocampo avremmo lasciato ancora più buchi di quanti non ce ne fossero già ieri.
> Il problema rimane principalmente l'involuzione pazzesca di Kessie: penso che ieri il derby lo avremmo potuto vincere se non faceva la fesseria all'inizio, si vedeva chiaramente che avevamo noi il controllo della partita e l'intensità nostra era molto più alta della loro.


Vero allo stesso tempo bisogna anche ammettere che l'Inda è maestra in queste situazioni, sono micidiali nello sfruttare l'errore avversario.

Quella di Kessie è una fesseria, senza dubbio, come è chiaro l'errore di Ballo sul secondo rigore. In generale loro hanno saputo approfittare dei nostri errori individuali.

Ma sul piano tattico la partita è stata perfetta da parte nostra.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Novembre 2021)

Ieri Pioli ha imbrigliato il gioco di Inzaghi, ma nessuno lo dirà. E' stato evidente nel primo tempo e nuovamente nel secondo dopo i cambi; la fortuna dell'Inter è che non siamo ancora in grado di gestirci per novanta minuti. Loro hanno avuto fortuna con i rigori (polli noi), senza quelli il primo tempo avrebbe avuto tutta un'altra faccia.


----------



## darden (8 Novembre 2021)

Ieri secondo me ha fatto quasi tutto quello che poteva fare, unico appunto il cambio Tonali - Bennacer.

Visto l'appannamento palese di Kessie avrei fatto un cambio Kessie - Tonali e se il dubbio era la tenuta fisica della squadra in contemporanea quello Bakayoko - Krunic

Per il resto vista la condizione fisica di alcuni (leao Saele stremati, rebic diaz rientrati ora) e le assenze (theo maignan) ha fatto il massimo..


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2021)

Quest'anno lo devi portare a casa.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero allo stesso tempo bisogna anche ammettere che l'Inda è maestra in queste situazioni, sono micidiali nello sfruttare l'errore avversario.
> 
> Quella di Kessie è una fesseria, senza dubbio, come è chiaro l'errore di Ballo sul secondo rigore. In generale loro hanno saputo approfittare dei nostri errori individuali.
> 
> Ma sul piano tattico la partita è stata perfetta da parte nostra.



Aggiungo che anche i telecronisti continuavano a ribadire il fatto che il Milan con il suo pressing aggressivo fin dal portiere non stava facendo praticamente giocare l'Inter. Erano anche dubbiosi sul fatto che il Milan fosse in grado di reggere tutta quella intensità per tutta la partita.
Che dire, al 90esimo li abbiamo fatti soffrire come non mai


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che anche i telecronisti continuavano a ribadire il fatto che il Milan con il suo pressing aggressivo fin dal portiere non stava facendo praticamente giocare l'Inter. Erano anche dubbiosi sul fatto che il Milan fosse in grado di reggere tutta quella intensità per tutta la partita.
> Che dire, al 90esimo li abbiamo fatti soffrire come non mai


Per me l'Inda resta la squadra piu forte del campionato, è la partita piu difficile da giocare e lo abbiamo fatto nel modo giusto sotto tutti gli aspetti.

Chiaro che certi errori individuali si pagano soprattutto contro una squadra bravissima ad approfittarne.


----------



## koti (8 Novembre 2021)

Il top in Italia insieme a Gasperini.


----------



## unbreakable (8 Novembre 2021)

onestamente ieri in campionato l'inter che è pure una buona squadra per il campionato italiano, ci ha messo sotto per buona parte dell'incontro..non mi voglio nascondere dietro un dito..
diciamo che ci è andata bene..il salvataggio di ballo toure e il rigore parato da tatasuranu ci garantiscono ancora un buon vantaggio di sette punti..però nel primo tempo ho visto la squadra troppo sbilanciata e dietro entravano con troppa facilità..nel secondo tempo hanno sì cominciato forte con i calci d'angolo ma tutto sommato ho visto lasqudra più compatta ,seconod me nella ripresa meglio come squadra..
comunque dai 2 pari con inter e juve e 10 vittorie sinora bialncio ottimo in campionato..ora bisogna proseguire su questa strada..vincere assolutamente con le suqadre di medio basso rango e i confronti con le altre sorelle giocarsela

onestamente mi ero infuriato quando ha tenuto su krunic e cambiato leao e diaz..sembrava quasi un segnale di resa..invece la squadra da quel momento in poi è stata più temibile sfiorando il colpaccio..certo prima ci è andata di lusso..si può e si deve migliorare


----------



## kYMERA (8 Novembre 2021)

Inoltre nessuno si è accorto che ieri a noi mancava Theo, che è una delle nostre armi (e si è vista la differenza con Ballo Tourè), Maignan, su cui probabilmente Kessie avrebbe appoggiato quel pallone e i vari Rebic, Diaz, Saele, ecc. in situazioni presentabili.


----------



## FreddieM83 (8 Novembre 2021)

Dimentichiamo sempre, nelle nostre analisi, che il mister vede i ragazzi ogni giorno. Magari ha visto Saele particolarmente scarico o in palese riserva di energia e questo l'ha spinto ad adattare Diaz. Ulteriore conferma che alla nostra rosa manca un giocatore sulla trequarti (non numericamente, perchè le alternative ci sono, ma che faccia la differenza.)


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Inoltre nessuno si è accorto che ieri a noi mancava Theo, che è una delle nostre armi (e si è vista la differenza con Ballo Tourè), Maignan, su cui probabilmente Kessie avrebbe appoggiato quel pallone e i vari Rebic, Diaz, Saele, ecc. in situazioni presentabili.


Dai Kessiè è stato un asino, aveva a due metri mi sembra Tomori e si è trascinato la palla come un **********


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Novembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono veramente deluso per come ha gestito il derby.
> 
> Diaz, come tutti gli altri giocatori al rientro post covid, contro il Porto era stato completamente inadeguato. Lui oggi decide di farlo partire non solo dal primo minuto, ma lo fa giocare pure sulla dx. Risultato: apporto praticamente nullo ed unico cambio di Krunic bruciato, così siamo stati costretti a giocare col bosniaco trequartista fino alla fine.
> 
> ...


ha fatto giocare diaz sulla destra pure per una questione di fisicità, in mezzo sarebbe stato ingabbiato con skriniar, de vrij e bastoni e dietro il cagnoccio di brozovic, gia sulla fascia perisic lo scaraventava via con le spallate figuriamoci messo al centro e non al meglio per il covid


----------



## Davidoff (8 Novembre 2021)

Kessié comunque non è neanche la metà del giocatore dell'anno scorso, o non è concentrato a causa del rinnovo o sta attento a non farsi male per Coppa d'Africa e prossima squadra, ennesima conferma che certe situazioni vanno risolte entro l'estate dei due anni prima della scadenza, altrimenti si paga dazio.


----------



## davoreb (8 Novembre 2021)

Sta facendo un lavoro enorme, non bisogna dimenticare tutti gli infortuni.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2021)

quando scade il contratto a Pioli? a giugno 2022?

non è strano che non abbia ancora rinnovato visti anche i risultati?

questo lo dico a prescindere dal giudizio che uno può avere di lui


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Novembre 2021)

Questo signore qua sta facendo delle cose straordinarie da due anni valorizzando un sacco di giocatori in cui in pochi credevano e distruggendo record. Meriterebbe maggior rispetto sul mercato e che non venisse trattato come lo yes man che deve cercare di valorizzare anche i Ballo-Toure


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando scade il contratto a Pioli? a giugno 2022?
> 
> non è strano che non abbia ancora rinnovato visti anche i risultati?
> 
> questo lo dico a prescindere dal giudizio che uno può avere di lui


Ci lascia pure lui a P0?

In realtà non so, credo entrambi vogliano andare avanti insieme ma si aspetti la primavera


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci lascia pure lui a P0?
> 
> In realtà non so, credo entrambi vogliano andare avanti insieme ma si aspetti la primavera


mi sono sembrate strane le dichiarazioni del suo agente quando disse "per il rinnovo aspettiamo...non forziamo le cose"

che detto dal Milan lo potevo capire ma dal suo agente un pò strano mi è sembrato eh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando scade il contratto a Pioli? a giugno 2022?
> 
> non è strano che non abbia ancora rinnovato visti anche i risultati?
> 
> questo lo dico a prescindere dal giudizio che uno può avere di lui



Difficilmente riuscirebbe a ritrovare altrove la stessa sintonia sia con la squadra e sia con la dirigenza.
I risultati arrivano anche grazie a questo connubio.

Sarebbe da folli rinunciare a tutto questo.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Difficilmente riuscirebbe a ritrovare altrove la stessa sintonia sia con la squadra e sia con la dirigenza.
> I risultati arrivano anche grazie a questo connubio.
> 
> Sarebbe da folli rinunciare a tutto questo.


diciamo che forse vista i risultati e la situazione di forza maggiore che ha a livello contrattuale rispetto a prima il suo agente voleva un pò "alzare" la voce

ci può stare..è il suo lavoro


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2021)

Siamo primi ed imbattuti dopo 12 giornate nonostante 5 scontri diretti affrontati e metà squadra fuori. Ora 2 settimane di sosta per recuperare gli infortunati. Grazie Mister!!


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2021)

Diaz esterno
Kessie a fare il terzo di difesa
Fissazione per l'amore Krunic
Esperimenti vari

Ma anche i più scettici non possono negare che stia facendo un lavoro impressionante. Ieri nel debry non si è visto il limite di Pioli, secondo me, ma della squadra in generale. Io credo che la nostra rosa non è tutta sta rosa di fenomeni, sono tutti giocatori che sono in overpower.
I giocatori stanno facendo il massimo per quello che sono, l'allenatore pure e la dirigenza anche
Indovinate chi non sta facendo nulla? Sì Eddiot la proprietà dei pezzenti. Ma loro pagano gli stipendi in tempo tutto apposto cit.


----------



## Kayl (8 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diaz esterno
> Kessie a fare il terzo di difesa
> Fissazione per l'amore Krunic
> Esperimenti vari
> ...


tecnicamente la mossa di mettere Kessie arretrato era stata una genialata contro la Roma perché ci consentiva di giocare in fase offensiva con un 3-1-6, mettendo Kessie arretrato tra i difensori costringendo i due attaccanti a lasciare costantemente smarcato uno dei tre ad impostare dietro e togliendo all'altro mediano compiti difensivi e consentendogli di impostare tra le linee. Il problema è che farlo con Theo Hernandez è un conto e con Ballo è un'altra cosa, perché con Theo il pressing avversario arretra almeno di 10 metri in quanto se parte il lancio e non lo guardi da vicino sei fregato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2021)

Vi prego andate a pagina 1 e leggete i commenti


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi prego andate a pagina 1 e leggete i commenti


Ho fatto lo stesso Lollo, sono arrivato fino a pagina 30 più o meno prima che ci fosse il covid.. sto ridendo come un matto


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diaz esterno
> Kessie a fare il terzo di difesa
> Fissazione per l'amore Krunic
> Esperimenti vari
> ...


Krunic è importantissimo, fa un lavoro sul regista avversario di rottura.. aggiungici poi che non avevamo mezza alternativa.. ora avremo messias


----------



## mil77 (8 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando scade il contratto a Pioli? a giugno 2022?
> 
> non è strano che non abbia ancora rinnovato visti anche i risultati?
> 
> questo lo dico a prescindere dal giudizio che uno può avere di lui


Ma sembra che il Milan abbia possibilità di prolungare unilateralmente di un anno allo stesso stipendio. Si sta però cercando accordo lungo (si parla di 4/5 anni) con aumento dello stipendio


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sembra che il Milan abbia possibilità di prolungare unilateralmente di un anno allo stesso stipendio. Si sta però cercando accordo lungo (si parla di 4/5 anni) con aumento dello stipendio


troppo..totalmente in disaccordo di un contratto cosi lungo

allora si meglio aspettare la fine di questa stagione se deve esserci un rinnovo cosi lungo


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2021)

Li devi appendere tutti al muro e sistema questa fase difensiva oscena


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Può fare tutti i record che vuole, magari vinceremo pure alla fine, però non riesce mai a convincermi in pieno, sbaglia ancora troppe cose e tante volte gli gira pure bene nonostante tutto.

Onestamente il rinnovo non è da fare per ora, bisogna aspettare di vedere come finisce la stagione e poi decidere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Novembre 2021)

Milan - Porto: 0-1 Bennacer dribbla davanti alla area, perde palla, gol subito.
Milan - Inter: 0-1 Kessié riceve palla davanti alla nostra area, dribbla verso la propria porta, fallo, rigore, gol.
Fiorentina - Milan 4-2: Theo dribbla nella propria area. Perde palla. Gol.

Magari c'e qualche difetto generale da riguardare, no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Novembre 2021)

Se il nostro Pinolo non si fa prendere ogni anno a pisellate in faccia da italiano non è contento.


----------



## Kayl (20 Novembre 2021)

Cavare tonali che era stato letteralmente l’unico a non sbagliare scelta di passaggio e kalulu che stava andando benissimo per mettere due frollini ambulanti è stato ridicolo. Nel finale servivano lucidità e fisicità e togliendo loro le abbiamo perse perché se Florenzi fosse entrato all’80 per leao avrebbe avuto un senso e andava tolto kessie che camminava.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Li devi appendere tutti al muro e sistema questa fase difensiva oscena


Quali errori sarebbero quelli della fase difensiva?
Che colpa ha sulla papera del primo gol? Che colpa ha la difesa sul secondo? Il terzo in contropiede sul 2-0 lo puoi prendere. Il quarto non ci sono parole.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Li devi appendere tutti al muro e sistema questa fase difensiva oscena


Ma oggi non è questione di fase difensiva dai..
Siamo andati sotto 2-0 senza con 1 tiro in porta contro.
Ha sbagliato a fare i cambi perché sul 2-0 stavamo andando bene a inizio ripresa, non doveva togliere Kalulu.. e poi con le due punte abbiamo iniziato a svaccare..
Ma il primo tempo? Boh abbiamo dominato.. sono allibito da sta partita


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Novembre 2021)

Sta costruendo qualcosa di importante ne sono convinto ma a mio avviso nelle difficoltà che lui inspiegabulmente si crea va molte volte in confusione peccato perche altrimenti sarebbe allenatore perfetto per noi


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Novembre 2021)

deve migliorare anche lui, ripeto, non riesce quasi mai a leggere la partita in corso e a fare delle contromosse. Anche oggi Italiano lo ha mandato a scuola. Non è accettabile, la florentia viola è una squadra normalissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

Ha fatto un lavorone ma gli mancherà sempre qualcosa per trascinare una squadra alla vittoria. Peccato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> deve migliorare anche lui, ripeto, non riesce quasi mai a leggere la partita in corso e a fare delle contromosse. Anche oggi Italiano lo ha mandato a scuola. Non è accettabile, la florentia viola è una squadra normalissima.



Pioli non può più migliorare, gli errori che fa sono sempre gli stessi, se poteva migliorare sul serio l'avrebbe già fatto da un pezzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pioli non può più migliorare, gli errori che fa sono sempre gli stessi, se poteva migliorare sul serio l'avrebbe già fatto da un pezzo.


è già migliorato molto rispetto a diversi anni fa. Però temo che sia diventato un po' presuntuoso, l'ho scritto un mese fa. Deve smetterla di fare cambi al 58esimo senza senso, ma soprattutto deve cercare di capire che ormai hanno capito come metterci in difficoltà, con un centrocampo a 2; tocca trovare alternative.


----------



## marcokaka (20 Novembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quali errori sarebbero quelli della fase difensiva?
> Che colpa ha sulla papera del primo gol? Che colpa ha la difesa sul secondo? Il terzo in contropiede sul 2-0 lo puoi prendere. Il quarto non ci sono parole.



No scusami, a me pioli piace, lo difenderò sempre, però deve spiegarci la scelta di gabbia... a parte la papera di tatarusanu, in difesa abbiamo giocato con uno in meno. Imbarazzante Gabbia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> No scusami, a me pioli piace, lo difenderò sempre, però deve spiegarci la scelta di gabbia... a parte la papera di tatarusanu, in difesa abbiamo giocato con uno in meno. Imbarazzante Gabbia.



Come detto da altri, a Gabbia bisognava mettere un po' di minuti nelle gambe prima di farlo giocare così di botto. Qualche scampolo di partita ogni tanto e sono sicuro che avrebbe fatto meglio alla fine


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2021)

Va beh ragazzi, non iniziamo con i processi alla PRIMA sconfitta.

Con Tomori e Calabria la vincevamo secondo me facile questa 

E a Firenze non è mai semplice 

È andata cosi dai, i nostri limiti li abbiamo ben chiari tutti su!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è già migliorato molto rispetto a diversi anni fa. Però temo che sia diventato un po' presuntuoso, l'ho scritto un mese fa. Deve smetterla di fare cambi al 58esimo senza senso, ma soprattutto deve cercare di capire che ormai hanno capito come metterci in difficoltà, con un centrocampo a 2; tocca trovare alternative.



Per me non è migliorato, è che con noi gli è girato tutto per il verso giusto.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> No scusami, a me pioli piace, lo difenderò sempre, però deve spiegarci la scelta di gabbia... a parte la papera di tatarusanu, in difesa abbiamo giocato con uno in meno. Imbarazzante Gabbia.


Te lo dico io: siccome Tomori salta anche l'Atletico ha pensato "Romagnoli lo metto con l'Atletico e stasera provo Gabbia". 
Il problema di fondo è che crede ancora alla qualificazione in Champions. 
E infatti io temo non tanto il colpo morale di stasera ma una doppia delusione tra stasera e mercoledì


----------



## markjordan (20 Novembre 2021)

bello il cambio di kalulu , tolto il migliore


----------



## marcokaka (20 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io: siccome Tomori salta anche l'Atletico ha pensato "Romagnoli lo metto con l'Atletico e stasera provo Gabbia".
> Il problema di fondo è che crede ancora alla qualificazione in Champions.
> E infatti io temo non tanto il colpo morale di stasera ma una doppia delusione tra stasera e mercoledì



Io ho pensato che la scelta fosse stata condizionata da alcune questioni contrattuali riguardanti Romagnoli (visto che questa settimana c'era stato l'incontro con quel porco di Raiola). Se il suo ragionamento è stato quello che hai appena scritto mi cadono le braccia. Non siamo stati in grado di vincere una partita con il porto, pensa ancora alla qualificazione ??? Mah..


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh ragazzi, non iniziamo con i processi alla PRIMA sconfitta.
> 
> Con Tomori e Calabria la vincevamo secondo me facile questa
> 
> ...


senza i 12-13 titolari facciamo schifo e con sempre 2-3 fuori prima o poi doveva succedere.
ne abbiamo sfangate parecchie quest'anno, questa è andata male.
non si può sempre avere culo, basta vedere la media gol per capire che siamo più su di quel che ci meritiamo.
abbiamo una panchina terribile, e il mercato estivo è stato il peggiore mai visto.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza i 12-13 titolari facciamo schifo e con sempre 2-3 fuori prima o poi doveva succedere.
> ne abbiamo sfangate parecchie quest'anno, questa è andata male.
> non si può sempre avere culo, basta vedere la media gol per capire che siamo più su di quel che ci meritiamo.
> abbiamo una panchina terribile, e il mercato estivo è stato il peggiore mai visto.


chi parla di fortuna deve cambiare sport. Stasera ci è girato tutto storto, e non è la prima volta.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Novembre 2021)

Oggi ha sbagliato a togliere tonali e kalulu


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi parla di fortuna deve cambiare sport. Stasera ci è girato tutto storto, e non è la prima volta.


forse.. ma bologna torino verona spezia per dire 4 vittorie dove se le rigiochi 12 punti non li fai mai.
è ovvio che poi la purghi prima o dopo.
non puoi sempre vincere di 1 gol con partite tiratissime.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2021)

Un giorno vorrei che spiegasse apertamente che non ha le palle di togliere Ibra, facendosi condizionare dalla personalità di un giocatore.poi anche questo ostracismo per Kalulu, che è il terzino destro più forte in rosa… tolto persino da migliore in campo.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2021)

La sostituzione di Tonali rimane davvero un grande mistero. Non può mai fare 90'


----------



## mil77 (21 Novembre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> No scusami, a me pioli piace, lo difenderò sempre, però deve spiegarci la scelta di gabbia... a parte la papera di tatarusanu, in difesa abbiamo giocato con uno in meno. Imbarazzante Gabbia.


L'ha già spiegata ieri sera...non aveva nessun altro giocatore da far giocare li...Romagnoli dopo 15 giorni fermo ha fatto solo la rifinitura del Sabato mattina. E come detto da Pioli non era al 100% e sicuramente non poteva giocare dall'inizio.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Novembre 2021)

Le partite le prepara molto bene…per fare uno step ulteriore secondo me deve diventare più severo, meno carota e più bastone con i giocatori… le boiate davanti alla nostra porta delle ultime partite, il fatto che le punte vivono in fuorigioco, l’atteggiamento pigro da furbetto di qualche giocatore che cerca la corsa in meno e il fallo in più..queste sono problematiche di approccio mentale alle partite e non si possono tollerare..poi l’errore tecnico ci può stare ma mi sembra che alcuni dei nostri stiano perdendo umiltà senza avere le qualità tecniche per compensare la grinta mancante..


----------



## Mika (21 Novembre 2021)

Non mi sento di criticarlo troppo, ha fatto i suoi errori sicuramente ieri, ma la partita l'ha preparata con Tomori e Sabato si rompe. Romagnoli non è al meglio come lui ha detto, non ha Mike in porta e Tatarusano è un terno al lotto nelle uscite in più ha dovuto mettere Gabbia che di Tomori non ha nulla cambiando tutto l'assetto difensivo con nessuno che sa giocare alto. Mancava Calabria e quindi ha dovuto mettere Kalulu terzino perché Florenzi è la riserva di Saele essendoci Castillejo rotto. Messias è appena tornato dall'infortunio. Se non mette Maldini e Pellegri un motivo ci sarà ed era rimasto solo Krunic. Anzi, la stava pure recuperando dopo i cambi, ma l'infortunio di Leao ha bloccato tutto e poi se Theo fa la cappellata non è colpa del Mister, perché se lo toglieva la riserva è Ballo-touré che sicuramente non avrebbe cambiato la partita.

Forse ho scritto boiate...


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un giorno vorrei che spiegasse apertamente che non ha le palle di togliere Ibra, facendosi condizionare dalla personalità di un giocatore.poi anche questo *ostracismo per Kalulu*, che è il terzino destro più forte in rosa… tolto persino da migliore in campo.


Questa è una cosa che mi lascia davvero perplesso. Altri giocatori sembrano essere tanto "poverini, che se non giocano si traumatizzano" vedi Ballo Tourè, ma per Kalulu nessuna pietà, che giochi bene non importa, che abbia fisicità, che sembri sia uno dei pochi in rosa a saper mettere un cross decente figurarsi, meglio mettere in campo Florenzi, uno che ha come marchio di fabbrica quello di fare spesso vaccate difensive. In una serata in cui se ne son viste di diverse. Pioli a volte sembra quasi un troll.
Padre Pioli, con tutto il cuore, ma vaffan...


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non mi sento di criticarlo troppo, ha fatto i suoi errori sicuramente ieri, ma la partita l'ha preparata con Tomori e Sabato si rompe. Romagnoli non è al meglio come lui ha detto, non ha Mike in porta e Tatarusano è un terno al lotto nelle uscite in più ha dovuto mettere Gabbia che di Tomori non ha nulla cambiando tutto l'assetto difensivo con nessuno che sa giocare alto. Mancava Calabria e quindi ha dovuto mettere Kalulu terzino perché Florenzi è la riserva di Saele essendoci Castillejo rotto. Messias è appena tornato dall'infortunio. Se non mette Maldini e Pellegri un motivo ci sarà ed era rimasto solo Krunic. Anzi, la stava pure recuperando dopo i cambi, ma l'infortunio di Leao ha bloccato tutto e poi se Theo fa la cappellata non è colpa del Mister, perché se lo toglieva la riserva è Ballo-touré che sicuramente non avrebbe cambiato la partita.
> 
> Forse ho scritto boiate...


Si però ragazzi, a maggior ragione, se sei "costretto" a mettere Gabbia, cambia atteggiamento tattico, non è necessario giocare tutti sbilanciati avanti. Andate a vedere i dati, abbiamo praticamente giocato con la difesa a centrocampo. A me piace eh, attenzione, ma ci sono partite in cui puoi farlo e altre meno, bisogna anche capire l'avversario che si ha di fronte. Se perdi il tuo top player in difesa che è l'unico che ha velocità, devi cambiare atteggiamento, a maggior ragione se non hai cambi. La verità è che lui voleva dimostrare di essere più bravo di Italiano e si è fatto fregare. Tutte le big hanno vinto con la florentia viola, solo noi non siamo stati in grado di farlo, rendiamoci conto, ed erano senza difesa. Se non lo critichiamo nemmeno in questi casi quando allora?


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> deve migliorare anche lui, ripeto, non riesce quasi mai a leggere la partita in corso e a fare delle contromosse. Anche oggi Italiano lo ha mandato a scuola. Non è accettabile, la florentia viola è una squadra normalissima.


Secondo me ieri non lo ha mandato affatto a scuola... cioè a fine primo tempo erano avanti di due gol in maniera completamente casuale.
Nella ripresa ha sbagliato tutto, incomprensibile togliere Kalulu... ma la Fiorentina ha vinto una partita giocata in maniera normalissima, con una difesa alta che avrebbe potuto prendere 9 gol.
Pioli ha meriti e colpe, ieri osceno nella ripresa.. come dici tu non legge mai la partita in corso... se avete visto la partita e l'avete vista ad inizio ripresa era ancora un buon milan, scellerati i cambi giroud-messias-florenzi... l'abbiamo persa là.. eravamo sotto 2-0 ma li avevamo chiusi e non soffrivamo nulla..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Novembre 2021)

Pioli non può farci nulla contro gli errori individuali. Questi ha a disposizione.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La sostituzione di Tonali rimane davvero un grande mistero. Non può mai fare 90'


Andava tolto un avulso Kessiè.
Tonali aveva giocato bene, eccezion fatta per il gravissimo erorre sul 2-0.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Secondo me ieri non lo ha mandato affatto a scuola... cioè a fine primo tempo erano avanti di due gol in maniera completamente casuale.
> Nella ripresa ha sbagliato tutto, incomprensibile togliere Kalulu... ma la Fiorentina ha vinto una partita giocata in maniera normalissima, con una difesa alta che avrebbe potuto prendere 9 gol.
> Pioli ha meriti e colpe, ieri osceno nella ripresa.. come dici tu non legge mai la partita in corso... se avete visto la partita e l'avete vista ad inizio ripresa era ancora un buon milan, scellerati i cambi giroud-messias-florenzi... l'abbiamo persa là.. eravamo sotto 2-0 ma li avevamo chiusi e non soffrivamo nulla..


è quello che ho detto infatti, per me non sa leggere le partite. Sbaglia i cambi sistematicamente. Ma quello che mi infastidisce è la sua presunzione nel non voler mai cambiare atteggiamento tattico. Non siamo il liverpool per la miseria. Ogni tanto ci sta adattarsi alle caratteristiche dell'avversario. Ieri bastava restare compatti, non prendere gol, e vincevamo facile facile. La florentia viola è una squadra normalissima. Imbarazzante prendere 4 gol. Non è accettabile.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è quello che ho detto infatti, per me non sa leggere le partite. Sbaglia i cambi sistematicamente. Ma quello che mi infastidisce è la sua presunzione nel non voler mai cambiare atteggiamento tattico. Non siamo il liverpool per la miseria. Ogni tanto ci sta adattarsi alle caratteristiche dell'avversario. Ieri bastava restare compatti, non prendere gol, e vincevamo facile facile. La florentia viola è una squadra normalissima. Imbarazzante prendere 4 gol. Non è accettabile.


Si, semplicemente io a differenza tua ci vedo anche meriti.
Poi bisogna ammettere una cosa, al di là delle lacune: non siamo una squadra strutturata capace di gestire come l'Inter di Conte o le Juve di Allegri.
Non abbiamo la struttura nei terzini, nei cc (escluso KK), noi le partite non le riusciamo a gestire e quasi mai vinciamo senza soffrire.
Sui cambi e l'adattamento... sfondi una porta aperta....

Ieri poi sul 3-2, con altri 30 minuti (!) da giocare... doveva cambiare di nuovo... anche se aveva già fatto un disastro col triplice cambio.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non mi sento di criticarlo troppo, ha fatto i suoi errori sicuramente ieri, ma la partita l'ha preparata con Tomori e Sabato si rompe. Romagnoli non è al meglio come lui ha detto, non ha Mike in porta e Tatarusano è un terno al lotto nelle uscite in più ha dovuto mettere Gabbia che di Tomori non ha nulla cambiando tutto l'assetto difensivo con nessuno che sa giocare alto. Mancava Calabria e quindi ha dovuto mettere Kalulu terzino perché Florenzi è la riserva di Saele essendoci Castillejo rotto. Messias è appena tornato dall'infortunio. Se non mette Maldini e Pellegri un motivo ci sarà ed era rimasto solo Krunic. Anzi, la stava pure recuperando dopo i cambi, ma l'infortunio di Leao ha bloccato tutto e poi se Theo fa la cappellata non è colpa del Mister, perché se lo toglieva la riserva è Ballo-touré che sicuramente non avrebbe cambiato la partita.
> 
> Forse ho scritto boiate...


Hai detto tante cose che condivido... infatti la formazione iniziale era obbligata (forse Giroud per Ibra).. è la lettura in corso che fa pena ancora una volta... kalulu sta giocando molto bene.. vuoi difendere alto anche nella ripresa? togli gabbia per florenzi! invece pioli ha detto che kalulu sul centro sinistra avrebbe sofferto... sofferto più di Gabbia al rientro? mi pare difficile... la viola nella ripresa non superava mai la metà campo fino al triplice insensato cambio... con giocatori al momento a terra come florenzi e messias... per me ad esempio andava tolto al minuto 50 kessie e non tonali per bennacer e gabbia per florenzi... matteo era in apnea, a mio avviso.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Andava tolto un avulso Kessiè.
> Tonali aveva giocato bene, eccezion fatta per il gravissimo erorre sul 2-0.


Il mulino bianco premia con la fascia da capitano e con la titolarità indiscussa i traditori.
Bisogna porgere l'altra guancia e pure il culo così forse si commuove e rinnova.


----------



## Mika (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Hai detto tante cose che condivido... infatti la formazione iniziale era obbligata (forse Giroud per Ibra).. è la lettura in corso che fa pena ancora una volta... kalulu sta giocando molto bene.. vuoi difendere alto anche nella ripresa? togli gabbia per florenzi! invece pioli ha detto che kalulu sul centro sinistra avrebbe sofferto... sofferto più di Gabbia al rientro? mi pare difficile... la viola nella ripresa non superava mai la metà campo fino al triplice insensato cambio... con giocatori al momento a terra come florenzi e messias... per me ad esempio andava tolto al minuto 50 kessie e non tonali per bennacer e gabbia per florenzi... matteo era in apnea, a mio avviso.


Infatti ho scritto che ha fatto i suoi errori e penso siano stati quelli da te elencati, ma francamente per la prima partita persa dopo in 13 giornate non sto certamente a scrivere PioliOut come si legge in giro


----------



## JoKeR (21 Novembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto che ha fatto i suoi errori e penso siano stati quelli da te elencati, ma francamente per la prima partita persa dopo in 13 giornate non sto certamente a scrivere PioliOut come si legge in giro


Si ma gli errori sono spesso gli stessi, non impara... li fa a partita in corso, non nelle scelte iniziali quest'anno (spesso obbligate, anche Krunic nel derby)


----------



## Mika (21 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Si ma gli errori sono spesso gli stessi, non impara... li fa a partita in corso, non nelle scelte iniziali quest'anno (spesso obbligate, anche Krunic nel derby)


Francamente però lo preferisco a Sarri e a Mourinho e siccome Guardiola e Pochettino non ce li possiamo permettere, visto il lavoro che sta facendo, me lo tengo (anche perché con Elliot arriverebbe uno di basso profilo come fù Pioli al tempo)


----------



## __king george__ (22 Novembre 2021)

il bello è che questa doveva essere la settimanadel rinnovo...non si perde mai e proprio la prima sconfitta coincide con la settimana del rinnovo (a quanto dicevano almeno)  

io aspetterei ancora un'altra settimana...anche 2...facciamo anche un mese va...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Novembre 2021)

Sinceramente mi fanno scompisciare le critiche del tipo: poteva scegliere tra Tizio e Caio, ha messo Tizio e abbiamo perso, quindi ha sbagliato, doveva mettere Caio: *ESONERO SUBITO*

Il primo goal nasce da una papera gratuita di Tatarusanu
Sul secondo sbaglia Tonali
Sul terzo sbaglia Gabbia, è vero, ma chi ve lo dice che con Kalulu non avremmo preso goal? Guardate che Kalulu è molto promettente ma ha sempre fatto degli errori gravi quando ha giocato come difensore centrale
Sul quarto sbaglia clamorosamente T.Hernandez. A proposito, se avesse messo Ballo Touré per far riposare T.Hernandez in vista della CL, apriti cielo. E questo conferma che chiunque possa fare errori gravi.


Non so, ormai mi sembra che Pioli sia il capro espiatorio che ha torto per definizione. Se vincesse Scudetto, Champions e Coppa Italia nello stesso anno, la gente si riverserebbe sui forum a scrivere: "Anche Rijkard ha vinto il triplete eppure era un allenatore mediocre, grazie ma prendiamo un vero allenatore".


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2021)

Ragà dai.. io sono il primo a dire che serva un allenatore top. Ma siamo onesti, questa rosa e questo allenatore stanno andando col Kaio Ken. Stanno dando il massimo, in un'altra annata saremmo settimi in classica. Invece tra la scorsa stagione e questa stagione stiamo addirittura sognando lo scudetto. Io non credo minimamente allo scudo però loro stanno dando il massimo. Forse abbiamo perso la bussola noi tifosi, essendo in alto in classifica da molto tempo ci stiamo illudendo di avere una squadra di campioni ed un allenatore fenomeno. Non è così.. stanno dando il massimo perchè c'è questa "aria di gruppo".

L'unica colpa che ha Pioli, secondo me, è lo staff dei preparatori che è sua responsabilità

Per il resto la colpa è di questa proprietà di pezzenti che ci costringe ad andare in giro con Messifake, Saelecoso ecc.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Novembre 2021)

Dopo Mourinho e Sarri, un altro toppe coachhh portato a scuola?


----------



## Kayl (24 Novembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Dopo Mourinho e Sarri, un altro toppe coachhh portato a scuola?


dimentichi gasperini.XD

In ogni caso qualcuno rada al suolo MilanLab, l'unica roba che post covid è peggiorata, ed era difficile fare peggio.


----------



## mil77 (24 Novembre 2021)

Grande Stefano! Tanti meriti di questo Milan sono tuoi! Anche sui cambi che non ho proprio ben capito hai avuto ragione tu. Baka è entrato benissimo e messias è stato decisivo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Novembre 2021)

Bravo Mister.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà dai.. io sono il primo a dire che serva un allenatore top. Ma siamo onesti, questa rosa e questo allenatore stanno andando col Kaio Ken. Stanno dando il massimo, in un'altra annata saremmo settimi in classica. Invece tra la scorsa stagione e questa stagione stiamo addirittura sognando lo scudetto. Io non credo minimamente allo scudo però loro stanno dando il massimo. Forse abbiamo perso la bussola noi tifosi, essendo in alto in classifica da molto tempo ci stiamo illudendo di avere una squadra di campioni ed un allenatore fenomeno. Non è così.. stanno dando il massimo perchè c'è questa "aria di gruppo".
> 
> L'unica colpa che ha Pioli, secondo me, è lo staff dei preparatori che è sua responsabilità
> 
> Per il resto la colpa è di questa proprietà di pezzenti che ci costringe ad andare in giro con Messifake, Saelecoso ecc.


Settimo posto? Quindi siamo sotto a lazietta e roma? Giusto per non citare le altre un po' più "forti"
In serie A non c'è nessun top club e l'unica squadra che ha un campione è la Juve (Dybala)
Non capisco quindi perché noi senza campioni siamo da settimo posto, mentre le altre no
Ovunque scrivi la stessa cosa, mi sembri come quegli interisti sempre pronti a dire "culo milan", "overperformare"


----------



## Kayl (25 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Settimo posto? Quindi siamo sotto a lazietta e roma? Giusto per non citare le altre un po' più "forti"
> In serie A non c'è nessun top club e l'unica squadra che ha un campione è la Juve (Dybala)
> Non capisco quindi perché noi senza campioni siamo da settimo posto, mentre le altre no
> Ovunque scrivi la stessa cosa, mi sembri come quegli interisti sempre pronti a dire "culo milan", "overperformare"


Come si faccia a definire Dybala un campione non lo capirò mai, uno che nella fase ad eliminazione della CL in tutta la sua vita ha fatto una sola grande partita nel 2017 e per il resto meno incisivo di un ectoplasma già trapassato. Il campione io penso che sia quello che nelle partite più pressanti si fomenta, non quello che sparisce dal campo. Persino Ambrosini nei big match era sempre sul pezzo...


----------



## Gamma (25 Novembre 2021)

Stasera Pioli l'ha vinta con i cambi, chapeau.
Anche Baka è entrato bene, ha sbagliato qualcosa ma è stato più un plus che un malus.
Messias benissimo, ha anche chiuso il match.

Quando si vincono queste partite è anche giusto riconoscere i meriti all'allenatore, ricordando che era in deficit di:
Maignan(portiere titolare)
Tomori(centrale titolare)
Calabria(terzino titolare, sostituito da un eccellente Kalulu stasera)
Leao(esterno titolare)
Rebic(esterno semititolare, diciamo così)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Novembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Settimo posto? Quindi siamo sotto a lazietta e roma? Giusto per non citare le altre un po' più "forti"
> In serie A non c'è nessun top club e l'unica squadra che ha un campione è la Juve (Dybala)
> Non capisco quindi perché noi senza campioni siamo da settimo posto, mentre le altre no
> Ovunque scrivi la stessa cosa, mi sembri come quegli interisti sempre pronti a dire "culo milan", "overperformare"


Infatti ho pensato subito " campione!?!" 
era un bel giocatore ma man mano con il tempo
sta diventando un giocatore leggermente fastidioso.. cioè simula e pretende il fallo! e senza sostegno sprofonda come la melma che è.. insomma mi sembra già in fase calante..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Novembre 2021)

E arrivò il giorno in cui si mise in tasca anche Simeone, andando a vincere in uno stadio dove non aveva mai vinto nessuno.

Ci vuole un allenatore top leggo... certo certo come no.

Resta l'ultimo grande ostacolo: battere Klopp.


----------



## Stex (25 Novembre 2021)

Mi scuso con pioli. lo maledetto per i cambi. specialmente tonali x inserire bakayoko


----------



## unbreakable (25 Novembre 2021)

forse una delle partite in cui ieri si è sofferto meno rispetto al nome altisonante e la fama dell'avversario....la grinta il cholo e tutto l'atletico se l'è dimenticata negli spogliatoi..ma ieri prestazione sontuosa..solidi compatti sofferto poco e niente..apparte cunha nel finale..
ottima interpretazione della gara..che gli vuoi dire dopo una vittoria nello stadio dei colchoneros dove non vince mai nessuno..complimenti mister


----------



## Swaitak (25 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E arrivò il giorno in cui si mise in tasca anche Simeone, andando a vincere in uno stadio dove non aveva mai vinto nessuno.
> 
> Ci vuole un allenatore top leggo... certo certo come no.
> 
> Resta l'ultimo grande ostacolo: battere Klopp.


messo in tasca 2 volte, possiamo dirlo


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> dimentichi gasperini.XD
> *
> In ogni caso qualcuno rada al suolo MilanLab, l'unica roba che post covid è peggiorata, ed era difficile fare peggio.*


Ne ha le tasche piene pure Pioli, ieri sera l'hanno inquadrato quando si è fatto male Giroud, parlava col suo vice a metà tra il furente e lo sconsolato. Per la quantità di infortuni che abbiamo sta facendo un miracolo il mister.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Novembre 2021)

4 anni fa in questo periodo perdevamo 2-0 in casa del Rijeka (ok eravamo qualficati ma la figuraccia resta), 3 anni fa uscivamo con un vergognoso 3-1 in casa del temibile Olympiacos (Leonardo ci deliziò parlando di rumori di clacson per giustificare la sconfitta) ed eliminati in un girone di ferro composto da Betis Siviglia, i greci e Dudelange e 2 anni fa eravamo in preda ai deliri di Giampaolo. Oggi abbiamo vinto in casa dell'Atletico Madrid dominando la partita e lo abbiamo fatto con Kalulu, Saelemakers, Krunic e Tatarusanu, non fenomeni acquistati da uno sceicco. 

Credo basti questo per raccontare in sintesi lo straordinario lavoro compiuto da Pioli. Poi certo si può contestare la singola scelta o mettere in discussione la gestione di una partita, io per primo ieri ho tirato giù di tutto vedendo uscire Tonali e Kalulu, ma è come andare a guardare la macchia in un angolo in un quadro perfetto. Invece di riguardare sempre il 3-0 al Manchester o il 4-0 di Atene riguardiamoci in loop, magari con una visione stile Arancia Meccanica, Rijeka-Milan 2-0 o Olympiacos-Milan 3-1 per non dimenticare da dove siamo venuti.

Non so se Pioli riuscirà a vincere con i nostri colori perchè purtroppo la proprietà quest'estate non è stata all'altezza del lavoro di dirigenza ed allenatore ma chiunque dovesse farlo da qui a 5 anni lo dovrà in gran parte a lui.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Novembre 2021)

E comunque, ieri Mr 17 milioni l'anno, alla guida di un team che può permettersi di spendere 100 milioni per il cartellino di un solo giocatore, con la qualificazione tutta da giocare, ha tolto De Paul, Griezmann e Suarez per far entrare Cuenca, Kondogbia e Vrsaljko.

Poi però leggo le critiche spietate a Pioli se toglie Kalulu per mettere un terzino più offensivo (Florenzi). Se sostituisce Giroud con Ibra con 5 minuti di ritardo. Se toglie Tonali (stremato) per mettere Bakayoko. Boh.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Sta facendo un bel lavoro ma ovviamente non vinceremo mai niente con lui in panchina.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2021)

Si poteva attendere le vacanze di natale per il rinnovo?? Mah


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si poteva attendere le vacanze di natale per il rinnovo?? Mah


Sarri, Ancelotti, Sacchi, Pioli, Montella alla Fiorentina, Garcia alla Roma....tutti che fanno bel gioco poi in Italia chi vince? Conte, Trapattoni, Capello, Mourinho, Allegri.....qui' funziona così.
Mi spiace perché ci credevo ma se si perde oggi si deve guardare unicamente il distacco dalla quinta.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Novembre 2021)

Mi sa che è iniziato il noto "periodo no Pioliano" che ci farà perdere punti e scudetto. Mi auguro di sbagliarmi, ma una prestazione del genere oggi è immonda.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sarri, Ancelotti, Sacchi, Pioli, Montella alla Fiorentina, Garcia alla Roma....tutti che fanno bel gioco poi in Italia chi vince? Conte, Trapattoni, Capello, Mourinho, Allegri.....qui' funziona così.
> Mi spiace perché ci credevo ma se si perde oggi si deve guardare unicamente il distacco dalla quinta.


Ma a prescindere da questo mi sembra che la vittoria con l'Atletico e il conseguente rinnovo abbiano tolto un po' di concentrazione. Bisognava stare focus fino almeno alla settimana prossima


----------



## koti (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi molto male, follia mettere Bakayoko.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che è iniziato il noto "periodo no Pioliano" che ci farà perdere punti e scudetto. Mi auguro di sbagliarmi, ma una prestazione del genere oggi è immonda.


Ma non c'è una partita che vinciamo tranquillamente...non si può lottare per nulla così e se penso al mercato di gennaio e di quest'estate dove prenderemo giovanissimi o rottami 35 enni....mi sale la depressione.
Mi sta bruciando il sedere in un modo che manco potete capire...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

un montato. che torni sulla terra.
non esiste al mondo tenere tonali e kalulu in panchina in una partita così, riposati e sani.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un montato. che torni sulla terra.
> non esiste al mondo tenere tonali e kalulu in panchina in una partita così, riposati e sani.


Quando capirà che in Italia bisogna difendersi in 10 sulla linea e ripartire in contropiede sarà sempre troppo tardi; noi ci spippettiamo sul "piolismo" mentre gli altri vincono.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi ha fatto il fenomeno con Baka prima da titolare contro il Sassuolo è con tutti i titolari a disposizione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un montato. che torni sulla terra.
> non esiste al mondo tenere tonali e kalulu in panchina in una partita così, riposati e sani.


Concordo


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Rinnovo per cosa? Per prenderne 3-4 a partita, mah.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rinnovo per cosa? Per prenderne 3-4 a partita, mah.



Come abbiamo fatto con il somaro Gattuso.
Subito rinnovo e poi caduta verticale.

Pinolo è anche bravo,ma in certe partite si sente talmente il guardiola italiano da fare queste figure di MER.
Il turnover lo doveva fare contro la Salernitana,non contro questi.
Purtroppo non ci arriva,però sicuramente dentro il portafoglio gli entreranno 3-4 milioni per non vincere mai una sega.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

E' il miglior allenatore che abbiamo avuto dal post Allegri. La verità è che siamo stati talmente abiutati allo schifo che nell'ultimo anno ci siamo esaltati per quello che una volta era normalità.
Pioli non è un cesso di allenatore ma nemmeno il nuovo Guardiola. Fa quello che può con una squadra che di fatto non è di fenomeni.
I tifosi devono rendersi conto che abbiamo una buona squadra e nulla di più dobbiamo tornare con i piedi per terra ed inutile che mi tirati fuori l'Inter .. l'Inter ha vinto uno scudetto lo scorso anno hanno ormai una certa mentalità. Non sono dei fenomeni ma a livello di testa e squadra loro sono altra roba.

Se il prossimo anno non prendiamo sti benedetti 3 top player per fare il salto rischiamo di tornare a fare 5 posti.. ma ad Elliot non frega nulla


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Novembre 2021)

Crollo già a Novembre, prima del solito.


----------



## Devil man (28 Novembre 2021)

Dovevamo distruggere il Sassuolo... Ci siamo caca-ti sotto nemmeno un punto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Novembre 2021)

Ormai la prassi è fare cambi all'intervallo per riparare gli errori di formazione. Non può andare avanti così


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ormai la prassi è fare cambi all'intervallo per riparare gli errori di formazione. Non può andare avanti così


Conte tanto per fare il solito nome, dopo che Kolarov si fece stuprare da Ibra nel derby non ha più visto il campo.
Qua, siamo al mulino bianco dove vengono concesse occasioni a tutti; gente come bakayoko e romagnoli il campo non lo devono più vedere.


----------



## Solo (28 Novembre 2021)

Un giro a vuoto a Firenze ci può stare, ma floppare ancora una settimana dopo in maniera ben peggiore contro il Sassuolo in casa non è accettabile.


----------



## Zenos (28 Novembre 2021)

Pensavo al solito girone di ritorno da squadra di mezza classifica ma quest'anno pare abbia anticipato.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2021)

Male malissimo, ma ovviamente il nostro tempismo nei rinnovi è sempre super azzeccato. Adesso senza un piano B crolleremo


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2021)

Speriamo solo di non essere entrati nel classico tunnel Pioli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo di non essere entrati nel classico tunnel Pioli



Temo di sì, quest'anno arriva un po' prima perchè siamo partiti ancora più a razzo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2021)

l'importante è mettersi in tasca Simeone, poi però prende sberle da un Dionisi. Continuate pure a difendere le follie di Pioli, tattiche e tecniche. Continuate. Subire tutti questi gol è uno scempio che non meritiamo. Questa squadra può lottare per lo scudetto, a patto che Pioli si faccia un bagno di umiltà e questo non lo dico ora, che è troppo facile, ma l'ho scritto un mese fa in tempi non sospetti. Il tempo mi ha dato ragione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Mister ti devi dare una svegliata e sistemare sta difesa.


----------



## Goro (28 Novembre 2021)

Oggi ha voluto fare il fenomeno, se voleva mettere qualcuno degli orridi panchinari bisognava aspettare altro tipo di partite


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Temo di sì, quest'anno arriva un po' prima perchè siamo partiti ancora più a razzo.


ma non credo..... eravamo a punteggio quasi pieno con una media gol ridicola. e già questo denota che avevamo avuto fortuna.
perdi tomori e rebic, 2 che corrono e fanno per 4 e metti romagnoli e ibra..... 
come se non bastasse butti florenzi e baka......

cioè questo è masochismo.

dalla prossima rientra tomori, abbiamo una voragine davanti ma speriamo che la november rain sia finita.
credo che a novembre non abbiam vinto una partita.......


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Novembre 2021)

Ha fatto e sta tutt'ora facendo un lavoro della Madonna, ma per favore Mister, non far più giocare Kessie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Novembre 2021)

Faremmo vincere il primo scudetto a Inzaghi. Tanto per cambiare "Marmotta" non sbaglia un colpo


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

Qualcuno gli spieghi che se vogliamo tirare fuori il meglio di Messias lo dobbiamo far giocare da esterno con licenza di accentrare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Novembre 2021)

Un'altra cosa che non ho capito di Pioli è il motivo per cui non fa giocare contemporaneamente giocatori abili nello stretto. Messias e Diaz sotto 1-2 avrebbero potuto giocare insieme cercando qualche combinazione sulla trequarti.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Novembre 2021)

Non capisco le critiche nel fare turnover.
Giochiamo ogni 3 giorni, la questione infortunati la sappiamo bene, venivano da una partita che ci ha tolto molte energie fisiche e mentali.

ci stava tutto fare dei cambi oggi.
Purtroppo il Sassuolo era più fresco e in palla e ci ha puniti.

È più accettabile la sconfitta di oggi rispetto a quella di Firenze, figlia di nostre disattenzioni


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Novembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Non capisco le critiche nel fare turnover.
> Giochiamo ogni 3 giorni, la questione infortunati la sappiamo bene, venivano da una partita che ci ha tolto molte energie fisiche e mentali.
> 
> ci stava tutto fare dei cambi oggi.
> ...


perché il turnover andava fatto a Madrid, so che non piace ma è la dura realtà da accettare. Oltretutto alla fine è stato costretto a metterli lo stesso i giocatori che voleva far riposare, risultato?? sconfitta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Novembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Non capisco le critiche nel fare turnover.
> Giochiamo ogni 3 giorni, la questione infortunati la sappiamo bene, venivano da una partita che ci ha tolto molte energie fisiche e mentali.
> 
> ci stava tutto fare dei cambi oggi.
> ...


turnover lo fai se uno è stanco.
kalulu è in superforma e tonali sta bene e non gioca sempre.
perchè fai turnover con questi?
semmai era meglio farlo con ibra che fa pietà.

sul punto gabbia romagnoli non ho più niente da dire, per me gabbia rimane più affidabile.


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Novembre 2021)

Tempo fa scrissi che per il nostro status va più che bene,tanto ci dobbiamo solo piazzare,e in questo campionato da serie C afghana se non fa pazzie si piazza pure quest'anno,ma la sua conferma mi lascia l'amaro in bocca perché ci dichiarano che non ci sarà una step successivo ne c'è la volontà di farlo.


----------



## Raryof (28 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tempo fa scrissi che per il nostro status va più che bene,tanto ci dobbiamo solo piazzare,e in questo campionato da serie C afghana se non fa pazzie si piazza pure quest'anno,ma la sua conferma mi lascia l'amaro in bocca perché ci dichiarano che non ci sarà una step successivo ne c'è la volontà di farlo.


Sempre stato così, si punta al quarto posto e basta.
E non è nemmeno scontato visto che ora affonderemo proprio come l'anno scorso e soprattutto se dovessero confermare Kessie a gennaio solo per fargli un favore e per mantenere 'sto cavolo di 4231 che senza Kessie non ha il minimo senso.


----------



## JoKeR (28 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tempo fa scrissi che per il nostro status va più che bene,tanto ci dobbiamo solo piazzare,e in questo campionato da serie C afghana se non fa pazzie si piazza pure quest'anno,ma la sua conferma mi lascia l'amaro in bocca perché ci dichiarano che non ci sarà una step successivo ne c'è la volontà di farlo.


Lui stesso potrebbe fare uno step ulteriore.
Ma se sull'1-0 continui a giocare così allora lo step non lo fai.

E poi non puoi schierare contemporaneamente Bakayoko Romagnoli Florenzi e Ibra.

Oggi Kalulu e uno tra Tonali/Kessiè dovevano giocare necessariamente dall'inizio.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Novembre 2021)

Con questi suoi esperimenti è riuscito a farmi rimpiangere Krunić. Se non altro quando mette Krunić vuol dire che si prova a rischiare meno di prendere gol. E infatti vedrete che con il Genoa lo metterà.


----------



## Zenos (29 Novembre 2021)

Ieri ha voluto fare il fenomeno,ha ragione quell' utente che diceva che sembra si sia montato la testa. Le ha prese di Sante ragione da dionisi avessi detto klopp.


----------



## Albijol (29 Novembre 2021)

Con Le ultime due partite si è capito che senza Tomori l'anno scorso saremmo arrivati tranquillamente sesti, cioè in linea con le altre precendenti stagioni fallimentari. Con buona pace del Piolismo, del maestro Pioli e di tutte le stupidaggini che ho sentito in questi due anni


----------



## __king george__ (29 Novembre 2021)

il problema di questo allenatore è che da la sensazione di non avere la minima influenza su quello che accade

nel senso che se le cose vanno bene non fa danni e si va bene (filotti positivi) ma appena la macchina va fuori controllo un attimo (l'anno scorso mi pare la prima sconfitta con la juve,quest'anno il pareggio con l'inter) poi prende l'andazzo negativo e non riesce piu a rientrare in pista

questo commento lo feci paro paro l'anno scorso e mi ritrovo a farlo anche quest'anno..il problema è che lui lo fa da 10 anni sta cosa..

piu che il pilota a volta sembra il passeggero che segue l'andazzo automatico del mezzo

alla fine anche il primo anno andava tutto male poi arrivò Ibra e di colpo andò tutto bene...

ma si può avere un allenatore con un andamento cosi bipolare tutte le volte?? mah


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Novembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con Le ultime due partite si è capito che senza Tomori l'anno scorso saremmo arrivati tranquillamente sesti, cioè in linea con le altre precendenti stagioni fallimentari. Con buona pace del Piolismo, del maestro Pioli e di tutte le stupidaggini che ho sentito in questi due anni


ti ricordo che l'anno scorso abbiamo perso in casa con sassuolo e ne abbiamo prese 3 con la lazio e tomori non solo era regolarmente in campo ma ha fatto pure pena


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2021)

Non si è vincenti per puro caso, per grazia divina, o per fortuna come dicono in tanti eh?

Comunque vediamo quello che succede. Speriamo solo di non crollare.


----------



## Manue (29 Novembre 2021)

Bah, 
ieri l'approccio al match è stato anche positivo, 
fino al gol di Scamacca il Milan non ha fatto male, 
poi si è sciolto.

Il problema sta li, secondo me nella freschezza atletica del Sassuolo che una volta preso fiducia, 
ci ha fisicamente sovrastato... fisicamente e mentalmente a livello di entusiasmo.

Il mister è così,
io non gli imputo nemmeno colpe per il turnover, perché alla fine se stiamo a vedere in campo c'erano Florenzi e Baka, ritenere Bennacer un panchinaro mi pare arduo.

Il problema è più alla radice a parer mio, 
prendiamo troppi gol o quantomeno ogni tentativo di attacco avversario viene vissuto con apprensione, 
questo però solo nelle partite "normali", quelle che pensi di poter vincere senza problemi.
Non a caso Verona, Bologna, Firenze, Sassuolo....

appena il livello si alza fai delle prestazioni interessanti, squadra compatta, ecc ecc.
vedi Bergamo, Juve, Roma, Inter, Atletico...

la quadra va trovata qui.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non si è vincenti per puro caso, per grazia divina, o per fortuna come dicono in tanti eh?
> 
> Comunque vediamo quello che succede. Speriamo solo di non crollare.


Niente di inaspettato.

Dobbiamo dare maggiore copertura alla difesa, vincere le partite per 1-0 non è un sacrilegio come molti vogliono far credere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Novembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con Le ultime due partite si è capito che senza Tomori l'anno scorso saremmo arrivati tranquillamente sesti, cioè in linea con le altre precendenti stagioni fallimentari. Con buona pace del Piolismo, del maestro Pioli e di tutte le stupidaggini che ho sentito in questi due anni


mo non esageriamo dall'altro lato, non è che il mondo è binario ed esistono solo fenomeni e pippe


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Niente di inaspettato.
> 
> Dobbiamo dare maggiore copertura alla difesa, vincere le partite per 1-0 non è un sacrilegio come molti vogliono far credere.



Già non segniamo manco con le mani, non è detto che chiudendosi miglioriamo.

Comunque torna Tomori, la sua velocità per noi è molto più che fondamentale.

Comunque va beh, tra Pioli e Inzaghi sono due che non hanno mai vinto uno scudetto, sono entrambi vergini.

Devi anche avere una squadra da scudetto per dire che l' hai perso.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Niente di inaspettato.
> 
> Dobbiamo dare maggiore copertura alla difesa, vincere le partite per 1-0 non è un sacrilegio come molti vogliono far credere.


il gattusismo...  con gol all ultimo secondo di Romagnoli....

che tempi con Rino


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già non segniamo manco con le mani, non è detto che chiudendosi miglioriamo.
> 
> Comunque torna Tomori, la sua velocità per noi è molto più che fondamentale.
> 
> ...


" chiudersi" è una parola che può avere diversi significati.

Lasciare costantemente 2 cc contro 4/5 è una cosa intollerabile, la difesa senza filtro va incontro a gravi rischi, certo avere Tomori e non R ti cambia tanto ma fatto sta che adesso le squadre sanno come giocare per farci male, quindi un assetto più equilibrato è la prima cosa.


----------



## Simo98 (29 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' il miglior allenatore che abbiamo avuto dal post Allegri. La verità è che siamo stati talmente abiutati allo schifo che nell'ultimo anno ci siamo esaltati per quello che una volta era normalità.
> Pioli non è un cesso di allenatore ma nemmeno il nuovo Guardiola. Fa quello che può con una squadra che di fatto non è di fenomeni.
> I tifosi devono rendersi conto che abbiamo una buona squadra e nulla di più dobbiamo tornare con i piedi per terra ed inutile che mi tirati fuori l'Inter .. l'Inter ha vinto uno scudetto lo scorso anno hanno ormai una certa mentalità. Non sono dei fenomeni ma a livello di testa e squadra loro sono altra roba.
> 
> Se il prossimo anno non prendiamo sti benedetti 3 top player per fare il salto rischiamo di tornare a fare 5 posti.. ma ad Elliot non frega nulla


Da incorniciare


----------



## Pit96 (29 Novembre 2021)

Bravissimo e lavoro da incorniciare negli ultimi anni, per carità, ma quando inizia a cambiare e sperimentare in partite difficili non lo posso vedere. Bakayoko e Florenzi titolari, Saelemaekers che lo metteva di qui e di là (alla fine non cambia nulla, i gol non li segna mai), squadra che si squaglia dopo il secondo gol subito. 
Bisogna ritrovare la bussola e ricominciare a remare bene tutti nella stessa direzione, senza provare a inventarsi nuovi esperimenti. Dovremmo averlo capito dall'anno scorso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Dicembre 2021)

Adoro Pioli che ha capito il sistema...
ha 5 cambi e se c'è un rischio espulsione
non si fa problemi a cambiarlo 

Bravo Stefano!! 
hai capito come funziona la corrotta A!
così non si sa mai,che la finiscono di ammonirci i giocatori al primo fallo fatto


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Dicembre 2021)

Mi si permetta qualcosa di impopolare.
Io adoro Pioli come allentore e come persona.
Però sto iniziando a pensare che forse, tutto sommato, il prezzo da pagare in termini di infortuni continui da quando ha iniziato ad allenarci alla lunga possa non valere la pena.
Ormai è lampante che con ogni evidenza è un allenatore tanto bravo a gestire la parte tecnico tattica del calcio quanto totalmente inadeguato a gestire i carichi di preparazione fisica.
Siamo ormai una barzelletta mondiale con gli infortuni, mai vista una situazione simile lontanamente paragonabile nella storia del calcio.
E la colpa, spiace dirlo, in ultima istanza è la sua.

Io credo dovremmo iniziare a fare serie valutazioni.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Dicembre 2021)

Si potrebbe chiedere a Pioli perchè fa sempre i cambi Kalulu/Tonali fuori quando sono spesso e volentieri i migliori in campo? Perchè mettere Florenzi e lasciare Kessie in campo mi pare quantomeno discutibile


----------



## Swaitak (7 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe chiedere a Pioli perchè fa sempre i cambi Kalulu/Tonali fuori quando sono spesso e volentieri i migliori in campo? Perchè mettere Florenzi e lasciare Kessie in campo mi pare quantomeno discutibile


voglio sperare l'abbia fatto per il campionato, ora capiremo tante cose sulle sue scelte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe chiedere a Pioli perchè fa sempre i cambi Kalulu/Tonali fuori quando sono spesso e volentieri i migliori in campo? Perchè mettere Florenzi e lasciare Kessie in campo mi pare quantomeno discutibile


mi hanno appena detto che qualcuno va cambiato...
pensa te.
se ne sentono di ogni.

comunque io l'ho sempre difeso ma ha la personalità di un pulcino, a certi livelli adesso non sa starci.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Forse sarebbe il caso di mettere una squadra più equilibrata con gli uomini e i reparti più vicini, per questo deve inserire un centrocampista in più anche 2 se necessario.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Forse sarebbe il caso di mettere una squadra più equilibrata con gli uomini e i reparti più vicini, per questo deve inserire un centrocampista in più anche 2 se necessario.



Per me non è questione di centrocampisti in più, di fatto questa sera Krunic ha fatto il mediano aggiunto. Siamo sbilanciati quando palleggiamo male, li si ci facciamo male da soli perchè siamo aperti. Tutte le gare in cui abbiamo palleggiato male (Liverpool, Porto, Sassuolo....) abbiamo anche avuto poco equilibrio...e perso.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Dicembre 2021)

+l
Q
1


Jino ha scritto:


> Per me non è questione di centrocampisti in più, di fatto questa sera Krunic ha fatto il mediano aggiunto. Siamo sbilanciati quando palleggiamo male, li si ci facciamo male da soli perchè siamo aperti. Tutte le gare in cui abbiamo palleggiato male (Liverpool, Porto, Sassuolo....) abbiamo anche avuto poco equilibrio...e perso.


È in tutte queste partite ce stato un motivo. Il pressing asfissiante in tutte le parti del campo, e questo lo soffriamo moltissimo.


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> +l
> Q
> 1
> 
> È in tutte queste partite ce stato un motivo. Il pressing asfissiante in tutte le parti del campo, e questo lo soffriamo moltissimo.



Sicuramente, se pressati perdiamo lucidità. Eppure quando sei pressato cosi bastano due passaggi fatti bene, due movimenti fatti bene, e vai in porta. Affidarsi anche al centravanti per saltare la seconda linea non è peccato mortale.


----------



## mil77 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe chiedere a Pioli perchè fa sempre i cambi Kalulu/Tonali fuori quando sono spesso e volentieri i migliori in campo? Perchè mettere Florenzi e lasciare Kessie in campo mi pare quantomeno discutibile


Beh Tonali nei primi 10 minuti del secondo tempo aveva perso 3 palloni al limite dell'area, era proprio in bambola...


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Non esiste solo il 4-2-3-1, che va molto bene se teniamo un baricentro molto alto,ma che va molto male se ci abbassiamo, costringendoci di fatto a essere sempre in inferiorità a centrocampo.

Ieri a volte ricordavamo la Roma che anche se sotto continuava a palleggiare della difesa come se la partita la stessimo vincendo.

Atteggiamento inguardabile ieri, puoi perdere ma non consegnando le armi al nemico..


----------



## Tobi (8 Dicembre 2021)

Non so se riuscirà a portare qualche titolo mentre allena da noi, comunque per giocare a certi livelli con intensità ci vuole anche gente fisicamente adeguata. Ieri Klopp ok ha fatto ampio turnover ma aveva 5 giocatori in campo con tecnica, velocità e fisicità impressionanti: Origi, Minamino, Salah, Mane,Chamberlain. I nostri giocatori più veloci di gamba: Leao Rebic (entrambi assenti) Tomori Theo e Kalulu. Con in campo gente come Kessie Krunic Ibrahimovic Romagnoli in queste partite ad altissimo ritmo sei fortemente penalizzato. C' anche da aggiungere che Klopp è il miglior allenatore al mondo, tatticamente la sua squadra è stata perfetta


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non so se riuscirà a portare qualche titolo mentre allena da noi, comunque per giocare a certi livelli con intensità ci vuole anche gente fisicamente adeguata. Ieri Klopp ok ha fatto ampio turnover ma aveva 5 giocatori in campo con tecnica, velocità e fisicità impressionanti: Origi, Minamino, Salah, Mane,Chamberlain. I nostri giocatori più veloci di gamba: Leao Rebic (entrambi assenti) Tomori Theo e Kalulu. Con in campo gente come Kessie Krunic Ibrahimovic Romagnoli in queste partite ad altissimo ritmo sei fortemente penalizzato. C' anche da aggiungere che Klopp è il miglior allenatore al mondo, tatticamente la sua squadra è stata perfetta


I due gol subiti dal milan sono roba da serie C.
A questi livelli è inammissibile.


----------



## Zenos (8 Dicembre 2021)

Non vinceremo mai nulla con un normalizzatore. La nostra crescita passa anche da un upgrade in panca.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Dicembre 2021)

Dovrebbe iniziare ad usare il bastone.
Basta con la carota !


----------



## Compix83 (8 Dicembre 2021)

Non so come si faccia a prendersela con Pioli.
In un contesto di squadra decimata dagli infortuni, entrambi i gol sono stati generati da errori tecnici e di lettura individuali.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Dicembre 2021)

primi in campionato ultimi in europa..difficile da giudicare con questi risultati

siamo comunque all'inizio di dicembre e abbiamo già messo in saccoccia ben 6 sconfitte...

al di la di volerlo attaccare troppo ribadisco che comunque per il rinnovo un paio di mesi potevano benissimo aspettarli


----------



## Mika (8 Dicembre 2021)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Non so come si faccia a prendersela con Pioli.
> In un contesto di squadra decimata dagli infortuni, entrambi i gol sono stati generati da errori tecnici e di lettura individuali.


Facile, basta pensare che si potesse superare questo girone in scioltezza come se avessimo il Milan di Ancelotti 2003 o quello di Capello 1994 o di Sacchi 1989-1990.

Però abbiamo un Milan con giocatori giovani alla loro prima esperienza in CL. (Quasi tutti).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Dicembre 2021)

Non ci sta capendo piu nulla.

Partita importantissima ad Udine dopo la battosta di Champions. Partita importante per motivi di testa e di classifica.
Lui cosa fa? Sbaglia ogni singola scelta con un turnover masiccio.
Ripropone il centrocampo titolare della partita contro lo Sassuolo: Bakayoko-Bennacer...centrocampo che fa l'assist per il vantaggio del Udinese.
Florenzi titolare.
Krunic nuovamente titolare largo a sinistra con Messias in panchina. Pochissima qualita in campo, pochissimi giocatori che possono segnare.


Al intervallo ci saranno cambi. Per rimediare ai soliti errori nella formazione iniziale. Come capita praticamente ogni partita ormai. Se questo non é un segnale di confusione in panchina, allora non so proprio cosa dire. Scelte sempre piu suicidiali.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi male male.


----------



## Love (11 Dicembre 2021)

un giorno magari ci dirà che è innamorato di krunic...ed allora potrò dormire finalmente tranquiillo...


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non vinceremo mai *nulla* con un normalizzatore. La nostra crescita passa anche da un upgrade in panca.


.
Non ha mai vinto nulla in carriera, non possiamo aspettarci nulla di più del niente.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Dicembre 2021)

c'è bisogno di fare turnover con una sola competizione?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è bisogno di fare turnover con una sola competizione?


Ha paura che si spacchino, non trovo altra soluzione. Ormai sarà terrorizzato.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ha paura che si spacchino, non trovo altra soluzione. Ormai sarà terrorizzato.


ma meglio che si spacchino in campo ,piuttosto che a Milanello senza motivo


----------



## Hellscream (11 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma meglio che si spacchino in campo ,piuttosto che a Milanello senza motivo


In verità sarebbe meglio che qualcuno desse una spiegazione che non sia quella buffonata di "è la sfortunaaahh!111!!!1!"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Una sciagura il rinnovo, bastava aspettare fine stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

ha più palle un comodino.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2021)

Fenomeno torna sulla terra grazie.


----------



## elpacoderoma (11 Dicembre 2021)

Oggi ha toppato.
Insistere con un Diaz evidentemente fuori forma è costato il primato.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Alla fine il suo curriculum parla chiaro. Più di tanto non può dare.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli is on fire....


----------



## neversayconte (11 Dicembre 2021)

Grazie Stefano, ma con te non faremo mai il passo avanti decisivo. Mai. L'ho capito dalla partita con il Porto e oggi ho la conferma.


----------



## marcokaka (11 Dicembre 2021)

Incomprensibile iniziare la partita con Bakayoko e Florenzi. Lo stesso errore fatto con il Sassuolo e pagato a caro prezzo.


----------



## diavolo (11 Dicembre 2021)

Era così urgente il rinnovo?Avevano paura che si accordasse col Cagliari?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ennesimi punti persi grazie alla sua spocchia.
Avanti così,continuate pure a parlare di scudetto


----------



## JoKeR (11 Dicembre 2021)

Sempre difeso.
Ora però lo dico: sto qua è da manicomio.
La formazione iniziale è da arresto in flagranza di reato.
Ps: se Theo non sta in piedi dopo il Covid, così come Diaz, che li faccia stare in panchina.


----------



## ILMAGO (11 Dicembre 2021)

Si sta replicando il crollo avuto anno scorso da novembre/dicembre in avanti, forse sbagliamo preparazione...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Grazie stratega, turnover anche la prossima col Napoli per essere freschi al cenone


----------



## markjordan (11 Dicembre 2021)

ma dai
pieni di scarsoni , i buoni fuori forma , tieni fuori 3 dei migliori ?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ha regalato il primo tempo.


----------



## davidelynch (11 Dicembre 2021)

La deve smettere di fare il fenomeno, anche oggi ha regalato un tempo.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Si sta replicando il crollo avuto anno scorso da novembre/dicembre in avanti, forse sbagliamo preparazione...


Non puoi giocare le partite con questo ritmo.


----------



## Love (11 Dicembre 2021)

un tiro in porta contro una delle peggiori squadre della serie A....krunic titolare ogni santa partita...poi metti messias a dx..il brasiliano inizia bene e tu che fai...lo sposti trq...questo è folle...sarà stata la febbre che aveva...


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Dicembre 2021)

a me sembra che si stia divertendo a fare il piccolo chimico


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> un tiro in porta contro una delle peggiori squadre della serie A....krunic titolare ogni santa partita...poi metti messias a dx..il brasiliano inizia bene e tu che fai...lo sposti trq...questo è folle...sarà stata la febbre che aveva...



Per non parlare di Kalulu.
Uno ne abbiamo buono per sostituire Calabria. Uno .

E lui che fa ? Si ostina a schierare Florenzi.
Incomprensibile,si crede di essere il Guardiola italiano


----------



## Zenos (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ovviamente gli Elliot Boyz oggi spariti tutti...


----------



## Hellscream (11 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ovviamente gli Elliot Boyz oggi spariti tutti...


Tranquillo che ora i piccoli suma arrivano e ci ribadiranno che va tutto bene, zero problemi, siamo secondi, e altre boiate varie.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Dicembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> un tiro in porta contro una delle peggiori squadre della serie A....krunic titolare ogni santa partita...poi metti messias a dx..il brasiliano inizia bene e tu che fai...lo sposti trq...questo è folle...sarà stata la febbre che aveva...


La cosa più assurda infatti è proprio quella…
Messias sta andando bene a destra e tu lo sposti.
Con una sola competizione rimasta tieni Diaz e metti Maldini a sinistra.
Castillejo ha perso cento tempi di gioco, come sempre.
Assurdo Pioli, stasera ancora una volta assurdo.


----------



## R41D3N (11 Dicembre 2021)

Da quando ha rinnovato non ne ha azzeccata più una, la squadra è totalmente assente dal campo e gioca sottoritmo. Condizione fisica indecente ed errori grossolani in ogni santa partita stanno indirizzando la stagione verso il nulla cosmico. Sempre gli stessi errori, impossibile da credere ma facciamo sempre gli stessi errori!!!


----------



## Milanoide (11 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli Piccolo chimico perché sta gestendo le energie.
Cerca di ottenere il massimo senza spremerli troppo anche in prospettiva.
Oggi Tonali dall'inizio anziché Bakayoko sarebbe stato meglio, ma se Tonali abbastanza spremuto si fosse infortunato e avesse saltato il Napoli?
E se Bakayoko, (che col nostro gioco non c'entra nulla), non lo fai giocare in queste partite, quando lo fai giocare?
Troppi stanno giocando a sprazzi.
Diaz in uno sprazzo esce palla al piede fra 4 avversari, poi o scompare o non arriva palla.
Krunic idem. 3 minuti sembra il migliore poi sbaglia.
Fino a che non si torna brillanti smetterei di mettere i due centrali di centrocampo sfalsati in verticale.
Quel gioco lento a tentare di aggirare le difese e poi tornare indietro mi ha ricordato quelle partite inguardabili quando Delofeu e Pasalic erano con noi.
Che tristezza!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Credo sarà almeno la sesta volta in campionato che cambia mezza squadra nell'intervallo, spero che prima o poi riesca ad azzeccare la formazione iniziale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Da quando ha rinnovato non ne ha azzeccata più una, la squadra è totalmente assente dal campo e gioca sottoritmo. Condizione fisica indecente ed errori grossolani in ogni santa partita stanno indirizzando la stagione verso il nulla cosmico. Sempre gli stessi errori, impossibile da credere ma facciamo sempre gli stessi errori!!!


secondo te perchè lo han rinnovato così di fretta?
non ricorda il rinnovo di ibra lo scorso anno?


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Dicembre 2021)

Trovo il Milan irriconoscibile. 
Davvero una delusione. 
Ci siamo involuti. 

Commettiamo poi errori gravissimi che denotano poca concentrazione. 
Maldini nel pre gara ha parlato di attitudine a giocare ogni tre giorni...
Speriamo sia solo quello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> secondo te perchè lo han rinnovato così di fretta?
> non ricorda il rinnovo di ibra lo scorso anno?


Ricorda anche il rinnovo di Gattuso  
Tutto fatto in fretta e furia non si sa mai che il Real Madrid ce lo portasse via 

E poi subito dopo aver firmato il rinnovo (con sostanzioso adeguamento del contratto) il crollo verticale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricorda anche il rinnovo di Gattuso
> Tutto fatto in fretta e furia non si sa mai che il Real Madrid ce lo portasse via
> 
> E poi subito dopo aver firmato il rinnovo (con sostanzioso adeguamento del contratto) il crollo verticale.


non me lo ricordavo gattuso, chi lo aveva rinnovato? miraballe?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non me lo ricordavo gattuso, chi lo aveva rinnovato? miraballe?



Ovvio,dal suo compare calabrese !
Facendo un bel contrattino da 2 milioncini (da 120 mila € che prendeva...)


----------



## Tobi (11 Dicembre 2021)

Sto centrocampo a due è una sentenza ormai. Già si fa fatica con Kessie e Tonali figuriamoci con Bakayoko e Bennacer in stato di forma imbarazzante. Non hai Leao, Non hai Rebic, Non hai Giroud vai con un 4 3 2 1 e non c è bisogno di inventarsi nulla. Bennacer Kessie e Tonali in campo dall'inizio, Diaz e Messias dietro Ibra. Poi al 70 esimo fai entrare tuo Marito Krunic per Ibra e siamo a posto


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovvio,dal suo compare calabrese !
> Facendo un bel contrattino da 2 milioncini (da 120 mila € che prendeva...)


ma vedi che tutto torna? tra compari si fa queste cose.
come le facevano quei 2 le fa paolo con pioli e ibra, sempre prima del crollo perchè tanto lo sanno quando il crollo arriva.
quando dico che comunque vada a finire non c'è il progetto è per queste cose.
se fanno i magheggi in società figurati se i calciatori non ne risentono.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Mi spiace, bravino, certo, in grado di riassestare una squadra, ma poi rimane una ennesima seconda scelta non adatta a certi livelli, barcamenandosi tra fiammate di performances e periodi di buio e confusione mentale, senza parlare dei classici feticci che sembrano una malattia difficile da estirpare in questa tipologia di allenatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Dicembre 2021)

Quando vuole fare il fenomeno con le formazioni diventa un disastro.

Deve fare le cose normali e basta, senza inventarsi cose strane.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Dicembre 2021)

Quando cambieremo allenatore ?
Così,giusto per capire quando torneremo a vincere qualcosa che non sia il premio ciabatta per il "bel giuoco"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

con affetto ma per fortuna non avrà più la scusa turnover tra un po'.. che metta i migliori 11 e via


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2021)

Anche oggi ha dimostrato per l'ennesima volta che è uno che si è montato la testa. Ma la colpa è di tutti noi che l'abbiamo esaltato.


----------



## Pungiglione (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando vuole fare il fenomeno con le formazioni diventa un disastro.
> 
> Deve fare le cose normali e basta, senza inventarsi cose strane.


Questo è il grande problema 

La formazione di ieri sera non ha avuto alcun senso logico, ma proprio nessuno. Ed infatti al 45' li cambia tutti. Il problema è che non è la prima volta


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Anche oggi ha dimostrato per l'ennesima volta che è uno che si è montato la testa. Ma la colpa è di tutti noi che l'abbiamo esaltato.


Perdonami,tutti noi CHI?Io ho 40 anni e mi sono esaltato per ben altre robe al Milan da quando avevo 6 anni,il progetto MilanAtalanta o Milanpiazzato lo lascio agli altri.


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami,tutti noi CHI?Io ho 40 anni e mi sono esaltato per ben altre robe al Milan da quando avevo 6 anni,il progetto MilanAtalanta o Milanpiazzato lo lascio agli altri.


Scusami ovviamente ho generalizzato ma basta scrivere Piolismo su Google o su un Twitter qualunque e viene fuori un mondo (di opinioni demenziali). Ricostruendo il passato del preparatore atletico scopriamo che i meriti (atletismo) e i demeriti (caterve di infortuni) sono tutti suoi, non di Pioli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Questo è il grande problema
> 
> La formazione di ieri sera non ha avuto alcun senso logico, ma proprio nessuno. Ed infatti al 45' li cambia tutti. Il problema è che non è la prima volta



E il bello è che i giornali scrivono sempre "Pioli ha azzeccato i cambi".

Per forza, semplicemente mette a posto i disastri che combina con la formazione iniziale.


----------



## sunburn (12 Dicembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Questo è il grande problema
> 
> La formazione di ieri sera non ha avuto alcun senso logico, ma proprio nessuno. Ed infatti al 45' li cambia tutti. Il problema è che non è la prima volta


Sì però noi quelli siamo. A centrocampo Kessiè, Baka, Tonali e Benna. Ogni volta, se mette Kessiè i commenti sono “eh doveva mettere Tonali”, se mette Tonali “eh doveva mettere Baka”, se mette Baka “eh doveva mettere Kessiè” ecc. Insomma, è abbastanza semplice così. 
La verità è che nessuno dei quattro è un fenomeno che ti fa vincere le partite. Funzionano bene se funziona bene tutto il meccanismo di gioco. In questo momento il nostro meccanismo si è un po’ inceppato e chiunque fa fatica.

A mio parere, la critica che andrebbe mossa a Pioli non dovrebbe riguardare gli uomini ma il sistema di gioco. Si è troppo fossilizzato sulla base di un modulo, con al massimo piccole variazioni avanzando o abbassando le posizioni in campo. Dovrebbe lavorare per proporre alternative reali al nostro sistema-base di gioco.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì però noi quelli siamo. A centrocampo Kessiè, Baka, Tonali e Benna. Ogni volta, se mette Kessiè i commenti sono “eh doveva mettere Tonali”, se mette Tonali “eh doveva mettere Baka”, se mette Baka “eh doveva mettere Kessiè” ecc. Insomma, è abbastanza semplice così.
> La verità è che nessuno dei quattro è un fenomeno che ti fa vincere le partite. Funzionano bene se funziona bene tutto il meccanismo di gioco. In questo momento il nostro meccanismo si è un po’ inceppato e chiunque fa fatica.
> 
> A mio parere, la critica che andrebbe mossa a Pioli non dovrebbe riguardare gli uomini ma il sistema di gioco. Si è troppo fossilizzato sulla base di un modulo, con al massimo piccole variazioni avanzando o abbassando le posizioni in campo. Dovrebbe lavorare per proporre alternative reali al nostro sistema-base di gioco.


Noi guardiamo le partite ed è evidente anche ad un cieco che Bennacer-Bakayoko insieme fanno pena.
Due primi tempi horror contro Sassuolo e Udinese.
Se lo vediamo noi, perché non lo vede Pioli?
Ieri la formazione iniziale, da molti, me compreso, criticata alle 20:30 prima dell’inizio, è da arresto in flagranza di reato.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non possono neppure giocare sempre gli stessi, ci sta far giocare Bakayoko contro l'Udinese altrimenti che lo hai preso a fare e Bennancer è un titolare in rotazione. 

Semplicemente per vincere un campionato serve continuità mentre le squadre di Pioli vanno a strappi sul campo e in classifica, ci sono due mesi in cui può giocarsela con chiunque e due mesi in cui può perdere con chiunque. 

Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, oggi va bene così alla società perché alla fine il correre copre mancanze in altre aree e tutto sommato tra le prime quattro puoi arrivarci, quando aumenteranno le entrate e arriveranno giocatori più completi e&o più atletici o Pioli riuscirà ad avere più continuità con loro o cambierà la guida tecnica. Oggi è un matrimonio di convenienza che va bene ad entrambi tranne ai tifosi che vogliono passare dall'essere fuori dalle coppe a vincere lo scudetto in due anni


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì però noi quelli siamo. A centrocampo Kessiè, Baka, Tonali e Benna. Ogni volta, se mette Kessiè i commenti sono “eh doveva mettere Tonali”, se mette Tonali “eh doveva mettere Baka”, se mette Baka “eh doveva mettere Kessiè” ecc. Insomma, è abbastanza semplice così.
> La verità è che nessuno dei quattro è un fenomeno che ti fa vincere le partite. Funzionano bene se funziona bene tutto il meccanismo di gioco. In questo momento il nostro meccanismo si è un po’ inceppato e chiunque fa fatica.
> 
> A mio parere, la critica che andrebbe mossa a Pioli non dovrebbe riguardare gli uomini ma il sistema di gioco. Si è troppo fossilizzato sulla base di un modulo, con al massimo piccole variazioni avanzando o abbassando le posizioni in campo. Dovrebbe lavorare per proporre alternative reali al nostro sistema-base di gioco.



Quando devi scegliere 2 tra Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie,come caschi lo fai sempre bene, se devi giocare contro dei pipponi come quelli dell' Udinese.

Ma andare a mettere Bakayoko è proprio da auto lesionisti.

Poi va beh, mi faccio tante pippe mentali ma alla fine ieri sostanzialmente non abbiamo vinto perché il nostro attacco era ridicolo.

Stiamo qui aggrappati, letteralmente a Messias.

Simpatico e volenteroso eh, ma siamo davvero disperati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non possono neppure giocare sempre gli stessi, ci sta far giocare Bakayoko contro l'Udinese altrimenti che lo hai preso a fare e Bennancer è un titolare in rotazione.



Quello che non ci sta è far giocare contemporaneamente i vari Bakayoko,Florenzi,Krunic (avendo Kalulu e Messias in panchina)
Considerando il fatto che in avanti abbiamo un 40enne mobile come un palo della luce (tra l'altro anche l'unico disponibile li in avanti)


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Una domanda: è giusto battere le punizioni nel modo che facciamo noi?


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello che non ci sta è far giocare contemporaneamente i vari Bakayoko,Florenzi,Krunic (avendo Kalulu e Messias in panchina)
> Considerando il fatto che in avanti abbiamo un 40enne mobile come un palo della luce (tra l'altro anche l'unico disponibile li in avanti)


Kalulu,come fai a non fare giocare Kalulu


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda: è giusto battere le punizioni nel modo che facciamo noi?


Io ho notato che alzano il braccio per chiamare qualche fantomatico schema, poi la si batte e la si butta a casaccio sperando che qualcuno dei nostri la prenda.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Kalulu,come fai a non fare giocare Kalulu



Kalulu ha fatto 2 buone prestazioni consecutive ed è giusto che si accomodi in panchina per far giocare quel rottame di Florenzi.
Fateci caso,avete mai visto Florenzi andare sul fondo a crossare ? No,perchè non ha più neanche il fiato per correre.
Solo cross dalla trequarti,nulla più. Non ha più neanche quel tiro che aveva alla Roma.

Kalulu,in assenza di Calabria,almeno ci avrebbe garantito la corsa


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ho notato che alzano il braccio per chiamare qualche fantomatico schema, poi la si batte e la si butta a casaccio sperando che qualcuno dei nostri la prenda.


Esatto. Se alzi il braccio( che sembra più una moda ormai) e poi la metti in mezzo a gente alta 195 quelli del udinese, che schema e? 

E poi se ti riesce magari di prenderla, come facciamo a fare gol di testa se siamo lontani della porta? 

Ieri Tonali ha battuto 3 punizioni in fotocopia.

Perché non metterla fra portiere e difensori( che devono correre all'indietro) e poi andare semplicemente a deviare? 

Divento matto quando non si capiscono queste cose.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Kalulu ha fatto 2 buone prestazioni consecutive ed è giusto che si accomodi in panchina per far giocare quel rottame di Florenzi.
> Fateci caso,avete mai visto Florenzi andare sul fondo a crossare ? No,perchè non ha più neanche il fiato per correre.
> Solo cross dalla trequarti,nulla più. Non ha più neanche quel tiro che aveva alla Roma.
> 
> Kalulu,in assenza di Calabria,almeno ci avrebbe garantito la corsa


Non si scappa.

Ma andiamo dall'altra parte: Quante volte abbiamo visto in questi 4 anni Theo attaccare la linea laterale( piuttosto che andare sempre per via centrali) e poi metterla da lì? Zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non si scappa.
> 
> Ma andiamo dall'altra parte: Quante volte abbiamo visto in questi 4 anni Theo attaccare la linea laterale( piuttosto che andare sempre per via centrali) e poi metterla da lì? Zero.



Questa è anche colpa dell'allenatore.
Impazzisco quando in OGNI gara theo fa sempre le stesse mosse e viene letto 10 minuti in anticipo dagli avversari.

Eppure all'inizio non era così,i primissimi anni andava spesso e volentieri sul fondo (o dalla trequarti) e metteva dentro cross molto interessanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa è anche colpa dell'allenatore.
> Impazzisco quando in OGNI gara theo fa sempre le stesse mosse e viene letto 10 minuti in anticipo dagli avversari.
> 
> Eppure all'inizio non era così,i primissimi anni andava spesso e volentieri sul fondo (o dalla trequarti) e metteva dentro cross molto interessanti.


Siamo in 2 ad impazzire allora.
Qui si ci aspetta che Theo faccia le percussioni come una volta, ma non hanno capito che il giochino ormai lo hanno scoperto fanno densità sulla linea di corsa, quasi non fanno neanche più fallo, non può mica attraversare i corpi.

Certo che la colpa principale è dell'allenatore, se vogliamo un Theo decisivo deve variare le su zone di attacco, esternamente ce anche meno traffico. Lui può essere decisivo anche partendo dall'esterno.

Un 4-4-2 con Theo e Messias esterni di cc.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Una domanda: è giusto battere le punizioni nel modo che facciamo noi?


Controdomanda: Non sono peggio i nostri calci d'angolo?
Ieri (e anche in altre partita) abbiamo fatto battere a Theo i calci d'angolo da sinistra.

Theo, uno che ha segnato diversi gol da calcio d'angolo sia di testa che con il suo tiro dalla distanza su palloni ribattuti.
Non é ignoranza togliere un giocatore cosi pericoloso dalla zona nella quale puo segnare?


----------



## Garrincha (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo in 2 ad impazzire allora.
> Qui si ci aspetta che Theo faccia le percussioni come una volta, ma non hanno capito che il giochino ormai lo hanno scoperto fanno densità sulla linea di corsa, quasi non fanno neanche più fallo, non può mica attraversare i corpi.
> 
> Certo che la colpa principale è dell'allenatore, se vogliamo un Theo decisivo deve variare le su zone di attacco, esternamente ce anche meno traffico. Lui può essere decisivo anche partendo dall'esterno.
> ...


Oppure è il giocatore che vuole accentrarsi per trovare la porta se non lo scambio corto invece che andare sul fondo, e se il giocatore ama fare così l'allenatore può correggere fino a un certo punto e sempre che venga ascoltato. Theo non sarebbe e non sarà l'unico giocatore che ha una sola mossa


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Oppure è il giocatore che vuole accentrarsi per trovare la porta se non lo scambio corto invece che andare sul fondo, e se il giocatore ama fare così l'allenatore può correggere fino a un certo punto e sempre che venga ascoltato. Theo non sarebbe e non sarà l'unico giocatore che ha una sola mossa


Beh se ognuno fa quello che vuole un allenatore cosa ci sta a fare?

Hernandez deve capire( e Pioli) che questo giochino non funziona più, in questo momento di Theo si stanno vedendo i difetti e sempre meno i pregi.

Se come dici tu sa fare sola una mossa, dobbiamo correggerlo, altrimenti diventa nulla se non dannoso.


----------



## sunburn (12 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Noi guardiamo le partite ed è evidente anche ad un cieco che Bennacer-Bakayoko insieme fanno pena.
> Due primi tempi horror contro Sassuolo e Udinese.
> Se lo vediamo noi, perché non lo vede Pioli?
> Ieri la formazione iniziale, da molti, me compreso, criticata alle 20:30 prima dell’inizio, è da arresto in flagranza di reato.


Vabbè le critiche alle 20:30 ci sono sempre a prescindere. 
Alla fine le probabilità di beccarci criticando sono del 66,6%, quindi…


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbè le critiche alle 20:30 ci sono sempre a prescindere.
> Alla fine le probabilità di beccarci criticando sono del 66,6%, quindi…


eh no... è la seconda volta in due anni che critico così pioli, quindi personalmente ci ho preso il 100%. e non era difficile sia chiaro. anche un cieco/alieno avrebbe capito. basta vedere le partite.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Controdomanda: Non sono peggio i nostri calci d'angolo?
> Ieri (e anche in altre partita) abbiamo fatto battere a Theo i calci d'angolo da sinistra.
> 
> Theo, uno che ha segnato diversi gol da calcio d'angolo sia di testa che con il suo tiro dalla distanza su palloni ribattuti.
> Non é ignoranza togliere un giocatore cosi pericoloso dalla zona nella quale puo segnare?


Bella domanda.

Effettivamente non è da geni togliere un colpitore di testa( già che ne abbiamo pochi) per farlo battere a theo.

In linea di massimo i saltatori vanno dentro( non da fermi possibilmente) uno veloce deve stare al limite area per schermare le ripartenze.

Da destra gli angoli lì dovrebbe battere Messias da sinistra Tonali.

Abbiamo qualche problema con le palle inattive su questo hai ragione. In linea di massima ti risolvono un sacco di problemi.


----------



## sunburn (12 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando devi scegliere 2 tra Tonali, Bennacer, Kessie,come caschi lo fai sempre bene, se devi giocare contro dei pipponi come quelli dell' Udinese.
> 
> Ma andare a mettere Bakayoko è proprio da auto lesionisti.
> 
> ...


Beh molte prestazioni di Kessiè quest’anno son state imbarazzanti… Poi ieri la cappellata l’ha fatta Benna (“eh ovvio, doveva mettere Tonali”… )

Per quanto riguarda l’attacco, sono d’accordissimo. Ci pensavo proprio ieri durante la partita: se guardiamo i reparti offensivi delle prime 7-8, tutte le altre hanno almeno un giocatore che da noi sarebbe titolarissimo e ci farebbe fare, almeno sulla carta, un salto di qualità abbastanza importante. I nostri non farebbero fare il salto di qualità a nessuna delle altre…


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2021)

ultime sei partite 3 sconfitte 2 vittorie 1 pareggio (grazie a Dio ci siamo imbattuti nell'ultima e penultima in questo ciclo)

restando al campionato fatti 7 punti su 15...(come sopra)

direi che il solito periodo di caduta di Pioli non è che sta arrivando o che potrebbe arrivare...ma che è già arrivato e ci siamo proprio in mezzo..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Dicembre 2021)

Potevo capire l'esperimento della coppia Bennacer-Bakayoko contro il Sassuolo, reduci dalla dispendiosissima trasferta di Madrid. Ma una volta appurato che è una coppia di centrocampo totalmente male assortita, per caratteristiche tecniche e fisiche, non capisco per quale motivo l'abbia riproposta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ultime sei partite 3 sconfitte 2 vittorie 1 pareggio (grazie a Dio ci siamo imbattuti nell'ultima e penultima in questo ciclo)
> 
> restando al campionato fatti 7 punti su 15...(come sopra)
> 
> direi che il solito periodo di caduta di Pioli non è che sta arrivando o che potrebbe arrivare...ma che è già arrivato e ci siamo proprio in mezzo..


La cosa imbarazzante dei down di Pioli è che non importa il livello della squadra che si incontra, si andrà sistematicamente in difficoltà esagerate pure contro i peggio scarpari esistenti . Se almeno sti down pazzeschi portassero problemi solo con squadre di livello e contro le medio piccole si riuscisse a sfangarla pazienza, invece niente, basta un udinese qualunque e andiamo sotto di brutto


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2021)

La formazione dell'Inter di stasera mi fa impazzire...pochi giorni dopo il Real Inzaghi ripresenta la stessa identica squadra per 10 undicesimi contro i bidonazzi del Cagliari...ma il turnover non era la panacea di tutti i mali? Per questo dico che Pioli si sta sopravvalutando credendosi Ferguson dimenticandosi dei suoi millemila esoneri.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli commenta il pareggio con l'Inter. Le dichiarazioni. 7 novembre.



Pioli a DAZN:"Bicchiere mezzo pieno. Partita difficile ma prestazione generosa con tanto spirito. Abbiamo sofferto un pò all'inizio poi siamo usciti. Abbiamo dimostrato di essere forti anche noi. C'è tanta differenza di età tra noi e loro. Ora giochiamo con più convinzione e forza. Quando...





www.milanworld.net






> *puntualmente quando ci avviciniamo a dicembre comincia a voler fare il fenomeno ed entra in confusione*. Se ci fate caso è successo pure l'anno scorso. Bisogna saper prendere le contromisure se gli avversari ci fanno male e ci mettono in difficoltà, mentre lui si ostina a non fare nulla.





> guarda, ti dico una cosa, mi auguro di sbagliarmi. Però *stesse cose mi si dicevano l'anno scorso* quando a dicembre dissi che vedevo delle crepe nel nostro gioco. Puoi andare a controllare tu stesso. Ed infatti poi crollammo successivamente, facendoci superare dall'inter. Per me ieri Pioli ha diverse colpe, non posso non criticarlo, perché siamo primi e abbiamo fatto grandi cose. La mia onestà intellettuale mi impone di vedere le cose in maniera obiettiva. La disposizione tattica di ieri non mi è piaciuta, l'inter ci ha messo in difficoltà molte volte, più per errori nostri che per bravura loro, proprio perché eravamo messi male in campo, e molto confusionari. Le scelte di formazioni discutibili: Diaz sulla destra (nullo), Billy ballo sulla sinistra. Ma cosa più grave è che non ha cambiato assetto tattico dopo aver visto come nel primo tempo ci imbucavano con estrema facilità, questo mi preoccupa; Infatti nel secondo tempo per 30 minuti non abbiamo visto palla, e lui non ha cambiato nulla! *il problema è il nostro assetto tattico*, che ci mette in grande difficoltà.


Queste cose le ho scritte il 7 novembre, 2 mesi fa ormai. Purtroppo le cose sono andate come prevedevo. Pioli non si smentisce mai, è rimasto schiacciato dalla sua presunzione tattica. La nostra media punti è crollata miseramente. Adesso ci aspetta il Napoli, mi auguro capisca che non bisogna fare esperimenti ma cose semplici ma soprattutto che non possiamo avere un assetto tattico così sbilanciato contro i partenopei se no saranno dolori. E' troppo importante vincere.









Stefano Pioli - allenatore del Milan.



Può fare tutti i record che vuole, magari vinceremo pure alla fine, però non riesce mai a convincermi in pieno, sbaglia ancora troppe cose e tante volte gli gira pure bene nonostante tutto. Onestamente il rinnovo non è da fare per ora, bisogna aspettare di vedere come finisce la stagione e poi...





www.milanworld.net




Esattamente dopo un mese Pioli non ha apportato alcuna modifica al nostro atteggiamento tattico se non qualche piccola variazione ma nulla di rilevante.


> *deve migliorare anche lui,* ripeto, *non riesce quasi mai a leggere la partita in corso e a fare delle contromosse.* Anche oggi Italiano lo ha mandato a scuola. Non è accettabile, la florentia viola è una squadra normalissima.





> è già migliorato molto rispetto a diversi anni fa. Però *temo che sia diventato un po' presuntuoso, l'ho scritto un mese fa*. Deve smetterla di fare cambi al 58esimo senza senso, ma soprattutto deve cercare di capire che ormai hanno capito come metterci in difficoltà, con un centrocampo a 2; *tocca trovare alternative*.





> *per me non sa leggere le partite*. Sbaglia i cambi sistematicamente. Ma quello che mi infastidisce è la sua *presunzione nel non voler mai cambiare atteggiamento tattico.* Non siamo il liverpool per la miseria. Ogni tanto ci sta adattarsi alle caratteristiche dell'avversario. Ieri bastava restare compatti, non prendere gol, e vincevamo facile facile. La florentia viola è una squadra normalissima. Imbarazzante prendere 4 gol. Non è accettabile.





> l*'ho detto un mese fa, è entrato in quella fase di stagione dove si crede il nuovo guardiola* e *comincia a voler fare il fenomeno e noi ne paghiamo le conseguenze*. Anche l'anno scorso accadde lo stesso. Deve darsi una calmata, non possiamo sempre giocare super scoperti, una squadra che vuole lottare per vincere lo scudetto non può prendere 4 gol dalla florentia viola.





> l'importante è mettersi in tasca Simeone, poi però prende sberle da un Dionisi. Continuate pure a difendere le follie di Pioli, tattiche e tecniche. Continuate. Subire tutti questi gol è uno scempio che non meritiamo. *Questa squadra può lottare per lo scudetto, a patto che Pioli si faccia un bagno di umiltà* e questo non lo dico ora, che è troppo facile, ma l'ho scritto un mese fa in tempi non sospetti. Il tempo mi ha dato ragione.


L'aspetto che più mi preoccupa è se ci sono arrivato io a queste conclusioni, che sono un signor nessuno, com'è possibile che la dirigenza e staff tecnico non l'abbiano capito?? Abbiamo sbagliato per 2 MESI INTERI. E' inaccettabile una roba simile, abbiamo lasciato per strada tanti punti che potrebbero costarci caro.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Vero, ci può stare come discorso ma anche il Milan degli invincibili ogni tanto steccava , non si possono vincere tutte le partite, blackout sono quasi fisiologici, dopo tanti anni speravamo di dominare e asfaltare tutti ma non sarà così.
Inter e Atalanta sono partite male, noi e il Napoli invece stiamo pagando ora e una flessione ci sta.
Il sogno sarebbe un trio di acquisti a gennaio oer darci una nuova linfa ma non credo.
Pioli non sta facendo male devi essere obbiettivo, e ha i suoi limiti.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Dicembre 2021)

voi fatte tante analisi sul motivo dei cali di Pioli il problema è che questi cali vertiginosi lui li fa da anni indipendentemente dalle squadre che allena...dalle situazioni ambientali...infortuni...dagli avversari che trova...ecc

io che questo calo avveniva non lo temevo ma ne ero praticamente certo...questa cosa è assurda non si può andare avanti cosi

non esiste un allenatore che fa dei "tronconi" cosi distinti tutte le volte...o la prima stagione ottima e la seconda pessima o un girone ottimo e l'altro pessimo...o 10 partite con 9 vittorie e poi 10 con 2 vittorie e basta....lo fa da anni

è sia un allenatore bravo che scarso contemporaneamente...altro che normalizzatore...è l'allenatore piu anomalo della serieA credo

anche altri allenatori ovviamente hanno periodi alternati ma a memoria nessuno in modo cosi marcato e sistematico come lui

è come se fosse un giocatore che sai che per 10partite segna tutte le volte e poi sai già che arriveranno 10 partite in cui nonsegnerà più...ma che roba è dai...


----------



## Pivellino (14 Dicembre 2021)

Sono due anni che Italia ci resta davanti solo una squadra con organico nettamente superiore. Il resto sono chiacchiere da haters in crisi di nervi.


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> voi fatte tante analisi sul motivo dei cali di Pioli il problema è che questi cali vertiginosi lui li fa da anni indipendentemente dalle squadre che allena...dalle situazioni ambientali...infortuni...dagli avversari che trova...ecc
> 
> io che questo calo avveniva non lo temevo ma ne ero praticamente certo...questa cosa è assurda non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


La nostra rinascita passerà da un upgrade in panchina.Senza quello festeggeremo al massimo i 2 posti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Dicembre 2021)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che Italia ci resta davanti solo una squadra con organico nettamente superiore. Il resto sono chiacchiere da haters in crisi di nervi.



Chi tira in ballo haters,crisi di nervi e balle varie evidentemente non vuole crescere e si accontenta di galleggiare.
Ma chi l'ha detto che a vincere debba essere sempre la squadra con l'organico migliore ?

Non è che l'inter di punto in bianco è diventata la corazzata bianconera schiacciasassi del 2014 con Buffon,Chiellini,Bonucci,Barzagli,Marchisio,Pogba,Pirlo,Vidal,Tevez.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Dicembre 2021)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che Italia ci resta davanti solo una squadra con organico nettamente superiore. Il resto sono chiacchiere da haters in crisi di nervi.


guarda che l'anno scorso ci siamo giocati il quarto posto all'ultima giornata eh

l'atalanta era qualificata matematicamente con una giornata d'anticipo..arrivare secondi terzi o quarti ormai è irrilevante

hanno fatto meglio loro di noi (l'atalanta intendo)


----------



## Pivellino (14 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> guarda che l'anno scorso ci siamo giocati il quarto posto all'ultima giornata eh
> 
> l'atalanta era qualificata matematicamente con una giornata d'anticipo..arrivare secondi terzi o quarti ormai è irrilevante
> 
> hanno fatto meglio loro di noi (l'atalanta intendo)


stai parlando dell’Atalanta che arriva ai quarti di Champions e non si qualifica per le semifinali solo per una botta di c. del PSG?


----------



## Pivellino (14 Dicembre 2021)

Si parla di allenatore mi sembra.
Organico e allenatore vanno di pari passo, con questa rosa Pioli basta e avanza. Non è che Mou a Roma ha trasformato l’acqua in pane e pesci.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> voi fatte tante analisi sul motivo dei cali di Pioli il problema è che questi cali vertiginosi lui li fa da anni indipendentemente dalle squadre che allena...dalle situazioni ambientali...infortuni...dagli avversari che trova...ecc
> 
> io che questo calo avveniva non lo temevo ma ne ero praticamente certo...questa cosa è assurda non si può andare avanti cosi
> 
> ...


Boh, i punti sono punti.

Non esistono "cali di Pioli", son tutti falsi miti.

Alla fine siamo ad un punto dalla prima, e l' anno scorso siamo arrivati secondi.

I "cali di Pioli" li hanno avuti evidentemente anche le altri, mica è una squadra da 100 punti la nostra dai.

Al massimo si può dire che carica fisicamente i giocatori per partire a razzo e poi hanno un momento di appannamento, ma che conta sono i punti finali.

Come vengono distribuiti, son solo giochi psicologici

Una squadra che vince le prime 21 giornate, e perde le restanti 17, verrà sempre giudicata peggio di chi perde le prime 17 giornate e vince le restanti 21.

Ma alla fine i punti sono gli stessi.

Non so se hai capito il mio contorto discorso 

Dico questo perchè "Cali di Pioli" la fa sembrare come una malattia che azzoppa solo te, ma alla fine se siamo in cima alla classifica, vuol dire che gli altri sono comunque molto più malati.

Avranno "Cali di" con altri nomi.


----------



## marcus1577 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Lo ripeto anche qui il signor pioli e l'innominabile sono stati salvati con l'arrivo dello svedese...prima era un cadavere gia esonerato da elliot dopo le 5 pappine contro l'atalanta


----------



## pazzomania (14 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto anche qui il signor pioli e l'innominabile sono stati salvati con l'arrivo dello svedese...prima era un cadavere gia esonerato da elliot dopo le 5 pappine contro l'atalanta



Non solo, diciamo che l' arrivo di Ibra, è temporalmente coinciso anche con l' esplosione dei nostri bambini, che stanno diventando ometti

Capita, è la vita, si chiamano momento giusto e maturazione


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pioli commenta il pareggio con l'Inter. Le dichiarazioni. 7 novembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E non lo dire forte, altrimenti partono i segmentini di quanti punti abbiamo fatto , di quanto ne faremo, che tutto va ben, che gli interisti sono di ferro, ma non può durare no non dureranno crolleranno anche loro, e poi la sfiga lì prenderà e se lì prenderà sono finiti, no no , non possono durare e poi via coi segmentini di asilo.

È un dejavu, i tifosi milanisti ( non tutti per fortuna ) o non capiscono o fanno finta di non capire....e via di segmenti.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non solo, diciamo che l' arrivo di Ibra, è temporalmente coinciso anche con l' esplosione dei nostri bambini, che stanno diventando ometti
> 
> Capita, è la vita, si chiamano momento giusto e maturazione


Guarda i " nostri bambini"che appena possono ti sputano e se ne vanno senza neanche un grazie , i nostri bambini.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2021)

M


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi tira in ballo haters,crisi di nervi e balle varie evidentemente non vuole crescere e si accontenta di galleggiare.
> Ma chi l'ha detto che a vincere debba essere sempre la squadra con l'organico migliore ?
> 
> Non è che l'inter di punto in bianco è diventata la corazzata bianconera schiacciasassi del 2014 con Buffon,Chiellini,Bonucci,Barzagli,Marchisio,Pogba,Pirlo,Vidal,Tevez.


Manca tutta la terna arbitrale


----------



## Mika (14 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E non lo dire forte, altrimenti partono i segmentini di quanti punti abbiamo fatto , di quanto ne faremo, che tutto va ben, che gli interisti sono di ferro, ma non può durare no non dureranno crolleranno anche loro, e poi la sfiga lì prenderà e se lì prenderà sono finiti, no no , non possono durare e poi via coi segmentini di asilo.
> 
> È un dejavu, i tifosi milanisti ( non tutti per fortuna ) o non capiscono o fanno finta di non capire....e via di segmenti.


I segmentini non li considero. Considero i fatti:

-Prima mezza stagione: dal decimo posto a tanti punti dall'ultimo posto per la EL, al sesto posto, dove abbiamo recuperato più di una decina di punti sulla Lazio e sul Napoli. Quando qui dentro si parlava anche di "lotta salvezza"

-Seconda stagione: Secondo posto, all'ultima giornata quando qui dentro si diceva che si aveva una rosa da sesto/settimo posto. Ritorno in CL dopo 6 anni.

Non mi importa dei segmentini. Non mi importava con Galliani figurarsi ora. Sono i risultati. Qui leggo gente che vuole scudetti dimenticando che solo nella stagione del Covid, chi ha vinto lo scudetto ci ha dato quasi trenta punti e il quarto posto è stato distante di dieci punti. Ma qui si voleva lo scudetto modello campionato di FIFA modalità semplice o FM modalità soldi illimitati.

Ah dimenticavo: qui dentro ho letto commenti di questa estate come a Novembre saremmo stati fuori dalla EL perchè:

-La Roma ha Mou
-La Lazio Sarri
-L'Atalanta è dopata e ha Gasparini
-La Juve ha allegri
-Il Napoli ha Spalletti.

"Ci giochiamo il sesto posto con l'Inter di Inzaghi che si è depotenziata". La stessa gente ora schifa l'attuale nostra classifica.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> I segmentini non li considero. Considero i fatti:
> 
> -Prima mezza stagione: dal decimo posto a tanti punti dall'ultimo posto per la EL, al sesto posto, dove abbiamo recuperato più di una decina di punti sulla Lazio e sul Napoli. Quando qui dentro si parlava anche di "lotta salvezza"
> 
> ...


Pensa sono stato uno dei pochi pirla a dire che il Milan era la pretendente principale allo scudetto. A inizio campionato questo, non dopo.

Ma quello che si è visto l'anno scorso si sta ripetendo pari pari quest'anno. @corvorossonero ha cercato di spiegare ma si vede che non si vuol capire.

Lì errori di Pioli ci stanno costando punti pesantissimi, errori ripetuti n volte e mai che ci siano dei cambiamenti tattici.

Però ce chi è contento di partecipare, e chi vuole arrivare primo, e questi ultimi non faremo mai i segmentini.

Storia già vissuta, speriamo che questa volta il finale sia diverso.


----------



## Mika (14 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pensa sono stato uno dei pochi pirla a dire che il Milan era la pretendente principale allo scudetto. A inizio campionato questo, non dopo.
> 
> Ma quello che si è visto l'anno scorso si sta ripetendo pari pari quest'anno. @corvorossonero ha cercato di spiegare ma si vede che non si vuol capire.
> 
> ...


Come hai vissuto le stagioni dal: 2007-08 ad oggi senza vincere nulla? Io malissimo, incavolato nero per non riuscire nemmeno ad andare in EL. Non mi voglio fare il fegato anche quando siamo in lotta ai vertici. Mi spiace non vincere scudetti, mi piacerebbe rimettere fuori al balcone i bandieroni che ho e prendere in giro Juventini e Interisti. Mi secca tantissimo ma non vado a scrivere #pioliout perché da secondi con la rosa attuale e i tanti infortuni non vinciamo tutte le partite nonostante siamo attualmente in lotta per la prima posizione. Non riesco, sono sbagliato io a quanto pare


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E non lo dire forte, altrimenti partono i segmentini di quanti punti abbiamo fatto , di quanto ne faremo, che tutto va ben, che gli interisti sono di ferro, ma non può durare no non dureranno crolleranno anche loro, e poi la sfiga lì prenderà e se lì prenderà sono finiti, no no , non possono durare e poi via coi segmentini di asilo.
> 
> È un dejavu, i tifosi milanisti ( non tutti per fortuna ) o non capiscono o fanno finta di non capire....e via di segmenti.


Dimentichi che dal 2019 stanno portando i libri in tribunale per il payroll,rosso in bilancio,paletti del fpf e perché non sono sostenibili,compostabili e biodegradabili.
E senza stadio non possono mica comprare un Lukaku.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E non lo dire forte, altrimenti partono i segmentini di quanti punti abbiamo fatto , di quanto ne faremo, che tutto va ben, che gli interisti sono di ferro, ma non può durare no non dureranno crolleranno anche loro, e poi la sfiga lì prenderà e se lì prenderà sono finiti, no no , non possono durare e poi via coi segmentini di asilo.
> 
> È un dejavu, i tifosi milanisti ( non tutti per fortuna ) o non capiscono o fanno finta di non capire....e via di segmenti.


Te l'ho scritto ieri: Pioli ha fatto 2,15 punti di media in 55 partite. Sono una stagione e mezzo, non un segmentino da asilo.

Se parli di me, direi che sei te a doverci andare all'asilo.

Poi magari sono io che non capisco, che non sono illuminato. Ci sta. Vedrò di studiare allora. Come andremo da qui in avanti vedremo nessuno lo sa. Se l'Inter degli Indistruttibili fa di nuovo 90 punti non c'è cristo che tenga: vincono di nuovo. E noi in panchina possiamo metterci anche Klopp, 90 punti con questa rosa non li facciamo. É inutile battere i piedi.

Questo mi pare talmente chiaro che davvero lo capiscono anche i bambini all'asilo.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Magari la ribaltiamo e mi prendo gli insulti ma questo deve essere allontanato a fine stagione.
Un perdente cronico, più che on fire in questo momento gli darei fuoco.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Te l'ho scritto ieri: Pioli ha fatto 2,15 punti di media in 55 partite. Sono una stagione e mezzo, non un segmentino da asilo.
> 
> Se parli di me, direi che sei te a doverci andare all'asilo.
> 
> ...


Ma per carità però c'è modo e modo di perdere punti.
Oggi viste le assenze provi un altro modulo, una difesa a 3 o a 5, invece conosce il 4-2-3-1 e lo attua anche in malo modo visto che siamo durati la bellezza di 7-8 partite.
Fisicamente non ci siamo più, l'infermeria è sempre piena ma sarà pure sua la colpa di questo schifo no? Uno solitamente cerca di non ricadere più negli stessi errori ma vedo che continua a ripeterli e allora che si prenda le critiche visto che è profumatamente pagato. 
Io personalmente non lo voglio più vedere; detto questo complimenti all'Inter per il ventesimo.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

La "squadra" (o almeno ciò che ne rimane) sembra abbia mollato a livello agonistico (si percepisce solo guardando i giocatori). E qui le colpe sono anche del mister...
Anche se l'artefice di questo disastro è lo staff atletico / staff medico... da mandare via tutti in tronco.


----------



## Love (19 Dicembre 2021)

fa delle scelte forse obbligate o forse no...a volte però mi da l'impressione di voler fare troppo il pep guardiola di turno...


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Magari la ribaltiamo e mi prendo gli insulti ma questo deve essere allontanato a fine stagione.
> Un perdente cronico, più che on fire in questo momento gli darei fuoco.


Presentimento....non ci arriva a fine stagione.

Non è possibile toccare la palla 6000 volte avanti e indietro prima o poi la perdi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Aspettiamo tutti con ansia i classici 2 cambi post-intervallo,forza,non deluderci neanche oggi.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> fa delle scelte forse obbligate o forse no...a volte però mi da l'impressione di voler fare troppo il pep guardiola di turno...


Da mo che si è montato la testa questo...
"Siamo forti" "siamo qua" "siamo la"
Fuori dalla lotta scudetto, fuori dalla Champions ...finisse così sarebbero 3 sconfitte nelle ultime 6 con un pareggio in aggiunta.
7 punti su 18 ma pioli Is on Fair quindi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

La cosa drammatica è che ora non c'è più alternativa a Pioli. A fine stagione scorsa qualcosa si poteva tentare, ora anche l'anno prossimo non ci sarà nessuno di decente che potrà sostituirlo


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa drammatica è che ora non c'è più alternativa a Pioli. A fine stagione scorsa qualcosa si poteva tentare, ora anche l'anno prossimo non ci sarà nessuno di decente che potrebbe sostituirlo


È allucinante la costanza da parte nostra con la quale si continua ad ingaggiare allenatori mediocri.
Nel periodo d'oro questo manco la primavera avrebbe allenato, ma abbiamo sguazzato così tanto nella mediocrità in questi ultimi che ci pare ottimo come allenatore quando in realtà è normalissimo. 
Bah e l'anno prossimo spero che la Juventus faccia un mercato decente e torni a vincere che tre scudetti di distanza dall'Inter non so se li reggo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

E' stato allucinante rinnovargli subito il contratto a novembre/dicembre,non si sa mai.................


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' stato allucinante rinnovargli subito il contratto a novembre/dicembre,non si sa mai.................


Resterebbe a spasso se venisse esonerato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È allucinante la costanza da parte nostra con la quale si continua ad ingaggiare allenatori mediocri.
> Nel periodo d'oro questo manco la primavera avrebbe allenato, ma abbiamo sguazzato così tanto nella mediocrità in questi ultimi che ci pare ottimo come allenatore quando in realtà è normalissimo.
> Bah e l'anno prossimo spero che la Juventus faccia un mercato decente e torni a vincere che tre scudetti di distanza dall'Inter non so se li reggo.



Fondamentalmente a livello prettamente sportivo quello che doveva fare il Milan l'ha fatto l'Inter. La nostra sliding door è stata l'aver preso Gazidis e non Marotta. Alla fine da li in poi ogni decisione presa è figlia di quella scelta iniziale. Con marmotta Pioli e giampollo non sarebbero mai arrivati al Milan, al massimo avremmo preso subito simone inzaghi visto che l'ingaggio di Conte non potevamo permettercelo


----------



## davidsdave80 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Premetto che stimo l'uomo e il professionista ma, onsestamente, il leader carismatico e tecnico e Ibra. Con tutte le distrazioni di questi 2 mesi ( Film, Libro .. anche il Papa..+ trasmissioni tv) .. ha delegato a lui e alla squadra piu di prima.. e i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti .. aggiungi gli infortuni. poi magari vinciamo 3 a 1 stasera eh


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fondamentalmente a livello prettamente sportivo quello che doveva fare il Milan l'ha fatto l'Inter. La nostra sliding door è stata l'aver preso Gazidis e non Marotta. Alla fine da li in poi ogni decisione presa è figlia di quella scelta iniziale. Con marmotta Pioli e giampollo non sarebbero mai arrivati al Milan, al massimo avremmo preso subito simone inzaghi visto che l'ingaggio di Conte non potevamo permettercelo


Già, ma Marotta era gobbo e poi ti crea un buco a bilancio; meglio la sostenibilità e vincere il 19imo nel 2033 quando l'Inter magari ne avrà 24-25


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Settembre è ottobre mi avevano illuso, o meglio fatto sperare.

Invece nada. Siamo ritornati al Milan post febbraio, siamo durati due mesi.

Purtroppo la carriera di Pioli lo dimostra: brava persona ma allenare non è una gara di etica o di simpatia.


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Settembre è ottobre mi avevano illuso, o meglio fatto sperare.
> 
> Invece nada. Siamo ritornati al Milan post febbraio, siamo durati due mesi.
> 
> Purtroppo la carriera di Pioli lo dimostra: brava persona ma allenare non è una gara di etica o di simpatia.


Il guardiola dei poveri, che poi parliamone, giochiamo da cani e subiamo sempre gol.
Dipendesse da me lo accompagnerei alla porta oggi stesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Settembre è ottobre mi avevano illuso, o meglio fatto sperare.
> 
> Invece nada. Siamo ritornati al Milan post febbraio, siamo durati due mesi.
> 
> Purtroppo la carriera di Pioli lo dimostra: brava persona ma allenare non è una gara di etica o di simpatia.


Era in modalità KaioKen caro Mandraghe. non era un cesso di allenatore ora, non è il fenomeno degli ultimi mesi. Ora anche il Kaioken sta finendo..


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era in modalità KaioKen caro Mandraghe. non era un cesso di allenatore ora, non è il fenomeno degli ultimi mesi. Ora anche il Kaioken sta finendo..


È sempre stato conosciuto per quello che è ovvero un normalizzatore, uno normale per l'appunto.
Con la vittoria non c'entra assolutamente NULLA.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È sempre stato conosciuto per quello che è ovvero un normalizzatore, uno normale per l'appunto.
> Con la vittoria non c'entra assolutamente NULLA.



Fosse normale farebbe meglio di quanto sta facendo. Un allenatore normale è Simone Inzaghi. Purtroppo un buon 80% degli allenatori, pure quelli che vincono (vedi allegri) sono scarsi forte. C'è una tale incompetenza in giro che fa veramente paura pensare che sta gente prenda milioni di euro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2021)

On fire proprio…


----------



## jacky (19 Dicembre 2021)

Quando c’è da fare il salto fa 900 passi indietro…


----------



## __king george__ (19 Dicembre 2021)

"i cali di Pioli non esistono"  

ultime 6 partite 7 punti su 18....


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Era in modalità KaioKen caro Mandraghe. non era un cesso di allenatore ora, non è il fenomeno degli ultimi mesi. Ora anche il Kaioken sta finendo..



A sto punto siamo in un vicolo cieco: ormai hai rinnovato Pioli e non puoi cambiarlo. Ergo a gennaio devi fare un mercato importante, altrimenti quest’anno non si va nemmeno in champions.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

La sua storia parla chiarissimo. L'anno scorso gli è andata bene che l'Atalanta all'ultima era in vacanza, quest anno il calo è partito prima...


----------



## Milanoide (19 Dicembre 2021)

Sempre li si torna.
Un piano B per quando mancano i titolari o comunque la squadra visibilmente non gira.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La sua storia parla chiarissimo. L'anno scorso gli è andata bene che l'Atalanta all'ultima era in vacanza, quest anno il calo è partito prima...



Io direi che gli è andata bene che il Napoli era allenato da Gattuso più che altro. Il vero motivo della nostra qualificazione alla fine è quello


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Una domanda: Perche panchinare Saelemaekers, Castillejo e Maldini per far giocare Krunic?
Perche Kalulu in panchina fino al 85'?

C'era il furto, ma rifiutare di giocare a calcio per un tempo non é ammissibile. Ripete sempre li stessi errori. Senza Rebic e Leao in attacco abbiamo un problema, se poi inserisci Krunic uccidi qualsiasi possibilita di creare pericolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

7 punti in 6 partite,non bisogna aggiungere altro.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma come? 

Ora lo state criticando quasi tutti, quando lo facevo io dall'inizio tutti a venirmi contro....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma possibile che ultimamente ogni santa partita o quasi la approcciamo male e prendiamo gol da polli partendo in salita? In questo deve esserci anche la responsabilità dell'allenatore, specie a livello mentale.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma kalulu che gli ha fatto?


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

Probabilmente sarà ricordato come l'allenatore della seconda stella... dell'Inda.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Prima di sparare su Pioli ricordiamoci da dove venivamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima di sparare su Pioli ricordiamoci da dove venivamo.


Francamente sono convinto che il 80% del merito vada attribuito a Ibra, senza di lui e la sua guida in campo (e fuori) il 'miracolo Pioli' non ci sarebbe mai stato. Prima di Ibra la squadra ha perso prendendo 5 gol a Bergamo.

Poi Pioli é stato bravo a gestire e usare Ibra, ma quando prova a fare del suo, sbaglio tantissime volte. Personalmente credo che senza Ibra avra nuovamente difficolta di gestire la squadra.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima di sparare su Pioli ricordiamoci da dove venivamo.



Intendi riferirti ai 5 gol presi dall’Atalanta con i saltelli di quel gobbo schifoso di Gasperini?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sarà ricordato come l'allenatore della seconda stella... dell'Inda.



E sarà anche felice di questo,dal momento che è interista


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intendi riferirti ai 5 gol presi dall’Atalanta con i saltelli di quel gobbo schifoso di Gasperini?



Giampaolo ti dice nulla?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo ti dice nulla?



Il Pioli di stasera che afferma che abbiamo fatto una grande gara non è poi tanto diverso dal Giampaolo stralunato post Genoa-Milan che non si ricordava nemmeno le espulsioni del Genoa apparendo abbastanza confuso e sconcertando gli intervistatori.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Pioli di stasera che afferma che abbiamo fatto una grande gara non è poi tanto diverso dal Giampaolo stralunato post Genoa-Milan che non si ricordava nemmeno le espulsioni del Genoa apparendo abbastanza confuso e sconcertando gli intervistatori.



Paragonare Pioli a Giampaololo credo sia davvero troppo


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Dicembre 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Pioli commenta il pareggio con l'Inter. Le dichiarazioni. 7 novembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che ve lo dico a fare.


----------



## The P (21 Dicembre 2021)

I dati di fatto portano a ricredermi nei confronti del mister.

Pensavo di aver trovato un grande allenatore, e per alcuni mesi dell'anno lo è, ma ahimè non è adeguato a squadre di alta classifica.

La sua storia dice che le sue squadre vanno a mille i primi 2 mesi, poi hanno un calo clamoroso e poi si riprendono parzialmente. 

Il copione dello scorso anno e di quest'anno è il medesimo. Stessi exploit, stessi infortuni, stessi cali tecnici. 

Non dico che nella vita non si può migliorare, ma siamo disposti a fare noi da cavia? 

Io no, personalmente. E con il rinnovo parto già dal presupposto che anche l'anno prossimo si lotterà per i primi 4 posti, ma non per la vittoria del campionato (figuriamoci della CL o EL).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

E anche contro l'empoli finto ballottaggio kalulu-florenzi...chissà chi lo vincerà...
Florenzi si sta trasformando nel nuovo feticcio di Pioli,sarà un krunic 2.0


----------



## Albijol (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche contro l'empoli finto ballottaggio kalulu-florenzi...chissà chi lo vincerà...
> Florenzi si sta trasformando nel nuovo feticcio di Pioli,sarà un krunic 2.0


E pensa tu che dobbiamo sorbirceli tutti e due in contemporanea


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2021)

Lo scrivo gia nel prepartita:
Se oggi non segnamo per qualche evento fortuito con la partita che si mette in discesa, sara un primo tempo orribile, regalato al Empoli.
La formazione che si legge in giro é un offesa al calcio. Orribile. Difficile schierare i giocatori a disposizione peggio di cosi.
Pioli per me sta entrando sempre piu nel tunnel delle sue manie e dei suoi soldatini (uno su tutti: Krunic inamovibile).


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2021)

Preparata bene  Bella vittoria. Kessie trequartista doppietta. Il resto sono chiacchere.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> I dati di fatto portano a ricredermi nei confronti del mister.
> 
> Pensavo di aver trovato un grande allenatore, e per alcuni mesi dell'anno lo è, ma ahimè non è adeguato a squadre di alta classifica.
> 
> ...


Quest'anno si lotta per fare 81 punti. Il prossimo per farne 82. Lo ha detto Maldini, l'importante è migliorare,per vincere occorrono anni,secoli.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo gia nel prepartita:
> Se oggi non segnamo per qualche evento fortuito con la partita che si mette in discesa, sara un primo tempo orribile, regalato al Empoli.
> La formazione che si legge in giro é un offesa al calcio. Orribile. Difficile schierare i giocatori a disposizione peggio di cosi.
> Pioli per me sta entrando sempre piu nel tunnel delle sue manie e dei suoi soldatini (uno su tutti: Krunic inamovibile).


4-2
Kessie trequartista: doppietta.
Insomma non proprio una previsione azzeccata diciamo


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (23 Dicembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo gia nel prepartita:
> Se oggi non segnamo per qualche evento fortuito con la partita che si mette in discesa, sara un primo tempo orribile, regalato al Empoli.
> La formazione che si legge in giro é un offesa al calcio. Orribile. Difficile schierare i giocatori a disposizione peggio di cosi.
> Pioli per me sta entrando sempre piu nel tunnel delle sue manie e dei suoi soldatini (uno su tutti: Krunic inamovibile).


empoli-milan 2-4 in questo caso la formazione da ragione a Pioli, poi che qualche volta sbagli scelte ci sta, ma stasera le a azzeccate diciamo la verità


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si lotta per fare 81 punti. Il prossimo per farne 82. Lo ha detto Maldini, l'importante è migliorare,per vincere occorrono anni,secoli.


L'ultimo scudetto, quello di Allegri, lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti. Cosi, giusto per dire.

Ora pare che fare 82 punti sia una vergogna, boh.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo scudetto, quello di Allegri, lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti. Cosi, giusto per dire.
> 
> Ora pare che fare 82 punti sia una vergogna, boh.


Per dire, l obiettivo non è vincere ma migliorare. Lo ha detto ieri Maldini,non siamo il Milan di Berlusconi,per vincere serve tempo,l importante è migliorare quanto fatto la anno prima.
Con questa solfa possono andare avanti per decenni.


----------



## PoloNegativo (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 4-2
> Kessie trequartista: doppietta.
> Insomma non proprio una previsione azzeccata diciamo


Secondo me il risultato è l'unica cosa da salvare. Fortunatamente abbiamo convertito in gol quasi ogni occasione avuta ma potevamo benissimo perderla.

Se poi andiamo a vedere i gol di Kessie, il primo sarebbe stata una buona opportunità per chiunque, il secondo è un chiaro errore del portiere. Insomma, dire che Kessie ha fatto doppietta fa sembrare la performance di Kessie migliore di quella è stata effettivamente. Non a caso Saelemaekers, che non ha nemmeno segnato, è stato considerato il migliore in campo.


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2021)

...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2021)

Un campionato mai dominato quello al contrario di quello del 2004, dove facemmo gli stessi punti ma in una serie A a 18 squadre. Oggi con 82 punti arrivi secondo, servono dagli 85 ai 92-93 punti per vincere.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> .


Il discorso è un altro.
Stiamo aspettando da 12 anni un misero scudetto, Maldini dice che in campionato non siamo mai stati una schiacciasassi con Sacchi e Ancelotti? Vero, ma con Capello lo fummo e in Champions abbiamo dominato anche con i primi due; qua non si domina su nessun fronte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo scudetto, quello di Allegri, lo abbiamo vinto con 82 punti. Cosi, giusto per dire.
> 
> Ora pare che fare 82 punti sia una vergogna, boh.


a far sti paragoni coi punti si fanno solo cavolate.
ma ragazzi il livello era diverso, altrimenti non farebbero 80 punti in 5 squadre su 20 dai..
adesso hai tipo 20 punti omaggio tutti gli anni grazie a squadre da serie B, prima ne avevi 10. tanto per dire.
(la juve ne ha sempre 30).

per parlare di ieri a me piace il 3/4 stile kessie, non di certo perchè ha fatto 2 gol ma per come gioca.
dato che abbiamo una voragine in quel ruolo io ci penserei a qualcuno sul genere.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

Florenzi, Bakayoko,Ballo,Messias,Giroud,Pellegri.
Questa la campagna acquisti estiva,nell'anno del ritorno alla CL. Siamo scappati via da Faivre per 3 milioni e non abbiano preso il sostituto di Chala.

Nel momento in cui son mancati Leao,Ibra,kjaer,Maignan,Rebic,Calabria i sostituti non sono stati all'altezza. Lo possiamo dire senza fare stucchevole sarcasmo?
Ora il megadirettoresupergalattico dice che non si può vincere,non siamo il Milan di Berlusconi.bene allora voglio i migliori nei ruoli chiave,ds e allenatore,perché con quella campagna acquisti e con piolionfire 8 punti in 7 partite non si va da nessuna parte,e questo lo dico da 1 anno e mezzo, ora che siamo 2 e dopo una vittoria. A Gennaio o si sistema una volta per tutte questa rosa con un centrale che tribuni il capitone,una vera ala destra offensiva,un trq con 20 kg in più di diaz ed un centravanti da doppia cifra o tra 1 anno saremo puntualmente a tornare su questo discorsi con i nati male che nel frattempo cuciono stelle sulle maglie.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a far sti paragoni coi punti si fanno solo cavolate.
> ma ragazzi il livello era diverso, altrimenti non farebbero 80 punti in 5 squadre su 20 dai..
> adesso hai tipo 20 punti omaggio tutti gli anni grazie a squadre da serie B, prima ne avevi 10. tanto per dire.
> (la juve ne ha sempre 30).
> ...


Non è vero: due stagioni fa (non venti) la Juve di Sarri ha vinto lo scudetto con 83 punti.
E l'anno scorso ne bastavano 80.
Quindi no non è vero.

Il punto è che l'Inter viaggia da due stagione alla media di 90 punti, questo fa il vuoto e la differenza rispetto a anni fa.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

*ATTENZIONE: NON AVVERTIAMO PIU'. PROSSIMO FLAME = BAN*


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2021)

Tanto quando tornerà Ibra, Pioli farà giocare lui e continueremo a perdere punti


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Non capisco cosa ci sia da lamentarsi su questo campionato che stiamo facendo, onestamente.

Anche io avrei voluto essere primo, ci mancherebbe.

Ma siamo secondi con un sacco di punti.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto vincerle tutto pure a me, ma non si può avere tutto su.

Con 3000 infortunati, senza trequartista, e dove si voleva andare?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Non capisco cosa ci sia da lamentarsi* su questo campionato che stiamo facendo, onestamente.
> 
> Anche io avrei voluto essere primo, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...



+7 = -4 in 30 giorni.
Tutto qui  

E la cosa che più mi fa sorridere (dal nervoso) è che non li abbiamo persi con l'infortunio di Maignan e la titolarità di Dracula (come tutti immaginavamo),ma dopo il ritorno di Magic Mike. Non che sia colpa sua,sia chiaro,però i punti lasciati a fiorentina,sassuolo e i punti persi con l'udinese...


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa ci sia da lamentarsi su questo campionato che stiamo facendo, onestamente.
> 
> Anche io avrei voluto essere primo, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> ...


Siamo sempre lì pazzo. 3000 infortunati e senza trequartista non può essere sfortuna. Il trq non lo abbiamo preso gli infortunati sono figli di una campagna acquisti assurda (Pellegri,Giroud,Messias) unitamente ad uno staff atletico indecente.i rincalzi presi a giugno non sono stati all'altezza finora
Le responsabilità ci sono e pure abbastanza evidenti. 
Ora mi aspetto aggiustamenti non di certo un siamo a posto così come detto tra le righe qualche giorno fa da Paolo o un non siamo il Milan di Berlusconi, che mi fa cadere le pll a terra.


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> *Florenzi, Bakayoko,Ballo,Messias,Giroud,Pellegri*.
> Questa la campagna acquisti estiva,nell'anno del ritorno alla CL. Siamo scappati via da Faivre per 3 milioni e non abbiano preso il sostituto di Chala.
> 
> Nel momento in cui son mancati Leao,Ibra,kjaer,Maignan,Rebic,Calabria i sostituti non sono stati all'altezza. Lo possiamo dire senza fare stucchevole sarcasmo?
> Ora il megadirettoresupergalattico dice che non si può vincere,non siamo il Milan di Berlusconi.bene allora voglio i migliori nei ruoli chiave,ds e allenatore,perché con quella campagna acquisti e con piolionfire 8 punti in 7 partite non si va da nessuna parte,e questo lo dico da 1 anno e mezzo, ora che siamo 2 e dopo una vittoria. A Gennaio o si sistema una volta per tutte questa rosa con un centrale che tribuni il capitone,una vera ala destra offensiva,un trq con 20 kg in più di diaz ed un centravanti da doppia cifra o tra 1 anno saremo puntualmente a tornare su questo discorsi con i nati male che nel frattempo cuciono stelle sulle maglie.


E quale top allenatore viene ad allenare i giocatori che hai citato? Al massimo potresti avere gente come Spalletti, Sarri, magari questo Mourinho a fine carriera ed a corto di idee ma nulla di più. Poi ognuno di noi può ritenerli superiori o meno a Pioli ma credo che possiamo tutti concordare sul fatto che nel caso si stia parlando di pochi punti di differenza perchè se il livello della rosa è questo più di 42 punti e 13 vittorie a girone è difficile ottenere. Gli allenatori top allenano squadre top.

Certo, un Klopp, un Guardiola, un Conte ti cambierebbero la vita ma questi, oltre a chiederti stipendi da 20 netti l'anno, non verrebbero mai a mettere in discussione la loro immagine con una rosa con Daniel Maldini prima alternativa ed una proprietà che si rifiuta di sostituire il trequartista titolare perso a zero. Lo stesso Allegri sarebbe inavvicinabile come ha dimostrato rimanendo a casa due anni pur di non dire sì a club con progetti dubbi (vedi Arsenal). Allora potresti puntare su una scommessa (Italiano? Conceicao?) ma se poi sbagli rischi un altro effetto Giampaolo in grado di distruggerti la stagione già ad ottobre.

Questo non significa che Pioli debba essere esente da critiche, è sacrosanto imputare al suo staff la preparazione atletica ma neanche che ogni volta gli si debba rinfacciare di non vincere. Io ci metterei la firma per essere al punto in cui è colpa del mister se non si fanno 90 punti a campionato ma non è così se poi siamo i primi a parlare di proprietà che non investe, gestione discutibile dei giocatori persi a zero etc....Prima costruiamo una rosa veramente competitiva, poi possiamo esonerare Pioli e prendere un allenatore veramente in grado di fare la differenza e farci divertire.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> +7 = -4 in 30 giorni.
> Tutto qui
> 
> E la cosa che più mi fa sorridere (dal nervoso) è che non li abbiamo persi con l'infortunio di Maignan e la titolarità di Dracula (come tutti immaginavamo),ma dopo il ritorno di Magic Mike. Non che sia colpa sua,sia chiaro,però i punti lasciati a fiorentina,sassuolo e i punti persi con l'udinese...


Se invece che perderli tutti nelle ultime giornate, il Milan avesse fatto qualche pareggio qua e la, non saremmo qui a lamentarci.

E' calcio, chissenefrega, contano i punti totali.

Onestamente, guardando l' Inter non siamo affatto più forti.
Anche come nomi.

I più avveduti avevano subito intuito che le melme, tirando su più di 200 milioni da Lukaku e Hakimi, avevano fatto un colpaccio.

Quindi siamo dove dobbiamo essere, chiaro che non bisogna mollare il sogno Scudetto, siamo qui apposta.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se invece che perderli tutti nelle ultime giornate, il Milan avesse fatto qualche pareggio qua e la, non saremmo qui a lamentarci.
> 
> E' calcio, chissenefrega, contano i punti totali.
> 
> ...


Con Lukaku e Hakimi sarebbero a punteggio pieno


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con Lukaku e Hakimi sarebbero a punteggio pieno


Nella situazione economica in cui erano?

Sicuramente guarda.

Se non trovavano i polli che gli davano 200 milioni per quei due, giravano con Pellegri e Pinamonti altro che Dzeko e Correa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente, guardando l' Inter non siamo affatto più forti.
> Anche come nomi.



Ovvio,quando abbiamo avuto l'opportunità di avvicinarci,siamo andati a comprare i florenzi,i bakayoko,i messias,i pellegri,i billi ballo tourè di turno.

Se seconda stella sarà,sarà stata gentilmente offerta dall'AC MILAN , che al sogno scudetto aveva già rinunciato fin dalla partenza.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovvio,quando abbiamo avuto l'opportunità di avvicinarci,siamo andati a comprare i florenzi,i bakayoko,i messias,i pellegri,i billi ballo tourè di turno.
> 
> Se seconda stella sarà,sarà stata gentilmente offerta dall'AC MILAN , che al sogno scudetto aveva già rinunciato fin dalla partenza.


il mio cervello ha letto vaccinarci invece di avvicinarci

La lettura veloce automatica cerebrale ormai suggerisce prima la parola "vaccinarci"

Siamo fottuti


----------



## Mauricio (23 Dicembre 2021)

Campagna acquisti pessima
Allenatore mediocre
Mille infortuni

Se tutte queste osservazioni fossero vere, mi aspetterei il Milan al massimo al quinto/sesto posto.
Eppure è secondo in solitaria. Quindi le altre hanno fatto ancora più schifo, oppure forse, e ripeto forse, al netto di infortuni e rosa inferiore (sulla carta), i risultati sono buoni.


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> +7 = -4 in 30 giorni.
> Tutto qui
> 
> E la cosa che più mi fa sorridere (dal nervoso) è che non li abbiamo persi con l'infortunio di Maignan e la titolarità di Dracula (come tutti immaginavamo),ma dopo il ritorno di Magic Mike. Non che sia colpa sua,sia chiaro,però i punti lasciati a fiorentina,sassuolo e i punti persi con l'udinese...


E' tornato Maignan ma poi abbiamo perso Leao, Rebic, Theo, Tomori e Kjaer. Abbiamo giocato con Ballo Touré-Krunic.

Se vedi quando abbiamo perso gli esterni sinistri in concomitanza con Theo si è ingolfato tutto. Tatarusanu ha giocato più o meno con la colonna portante sempre sana: Theo, Kjaer, Tomori, Leao e Rebic.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se invece che perderli tutti nelle ultime giornate, il Milan avesse fatto qualche pareggio qua e la, non saremmo qui a lamentarci.
> 
> E' calcio, chissenefrega, contano i punti totali.
> 
> ...


L'Inda ha fatto tra il girone di ritorno scorso e l'andata di quest'anno la bellezza di 96 punti.

Questo significa che ora come ora anche il Bayern e il City faticherebbero a vincere lo scudetto in Italia.

96 punti ragazzi non so se ci rendiamo conto di cosa stiamo parlando, stanno facendo qualcosa di incredibile.

E' questa la ragione principale per cui i nostri risultati sembrano poca cosa a tante persone. Mi sembra che sia il paragone con loro che faccia male, perchè razionalmente diventa difficile criticare una squadra che fa 42 punti.

Io resto dell'idea che l'Inda prima o poi incontrerà dei problemi e una crisi. E' naturale succeda perchè appunto loro non sono una corazzata come Bayern o City che ho citato. Adesso giocano comunque con Dzeko Perisic Brozovic Calhangolu Dumfries... questi prima o poi rallenteranno, altrimenti davvero sono diventati fenomeni e non me ne sono accorto!!! A quel punto poi le cose cambieranno insieme alle valutazioni e noi se facciamo il nostro ne possiamo approfittare.

Poi boh se invece continuano cosi e fanno 100 punti che ci possiamo fare? Mica noi saremmo i perdenti secondo me... a quel punto sarebbero loro una delle squadre piu forti della storia c'è poco da dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è vero: due stagioni fa (non venti) la Juve di Sarri ha vinto lo scudetto con 83 punti.
> E l'anno scorso ne bastavano 80.
> Quindi no non è vero.
> 
> Il punto è che l'Inter viaggia da due stagione alla media di 90 punti, questo fa il vuoto e la differenza rispetto a anni fa.


ma guarda adesso di fare lo storico delle classifiche non ho tempo, ma mi sembra netta l'evidenza che la media punti si è alzata sia per lo scudetto che per la CL negli ultimi anni. lo scorso anno il napoli ne ha fatti 80 tipo ed è arrivato 5o.
l'anno di gattuso dicevamo la stessa cosa... bo...

mi riallaccio anche al tuo altro post, appunto, stiamo parlando di un'inter che fa 96 punti ed è sinceramente una squadra mediocre.
se ci fosse il bayern ne farebbe di certo 6 in meno perchè perderebbe sia andata che ritorno..

ma a me davvero non interessano i punti fatti, mi piace vedere più i giocatori che crescono e la squadra che cresce. 
a me pare si sia permato tutto questo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli è il miglior allenatore che possiamo permetterci ora. Può piacere o meno, ma è così.. lo so che c'è qualcuno che magari spera nel fallimento della squadra  in modo da cambiare allenatore.. ma bisogna capire che con questa proprietà di Eddioti Pioli è il massimo.

Avevo aperto il topic su Mancini, nessuno mi ha portato un nome alternativo valido. 
Ovviamente se le cose dovessero precipitare tipo finire fuori dalla top 4 dopo aver accumulato tipo +16 sui gobbi, allora qualcosa andrà fatto. Ma ne possiamo riparlane a maggio altrimenti mi danno del negativo pessimista.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma guarda adesso di fare lo storico delle classifiche non ho tempo, ma mi sembra netta l'evidenza che la media punti si è alzata sia per lo scudetto che per la CL negli ultimi anni. lo scorso anno il napoli ne ha fatti 80 tipo ed è arrivato 5o.
> l'anno di gattuso dicevamo la stessa cosa... bo...


La quota scudetto no non si è alzata. La passata stagione bastavano 80 in teoria visto che noi siamo arrivati secondi a 79.

Si è alzata la quota del quarto posto per "colpa" dell'Atalanta, ma la quota scudetto no.

Il vero problema di tutti, a cominciare da noi, è avere di fronte una squadra che in un anno solare, 38 partite, ha fatto 96 punti. Questo fa passare in secondo piano i risultati di tutte le altre, automaticamente tagliate fuori.

Per me sinceramente diventa difficile bollare Pioli come un perdente se facciamo 42 punti in un girone. Noi stiamo facendo bene in un campionato dove l'Inda per ora è fuori classifica (per ora...)


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *La quota scudetto no non si è alzata. La passata stagione bastavano 80 in teoria visto che noi siamo arrivati secondi a 79.*
> 
> Si è alzata la quota del quarto posto per "colpa" dell'Atalanta, ma la quota scudetto no.
> 
> ...


la quota scudetto la calcoli sulla prima. c'era anche un vecchio indovinello che mandava tanti in confusione.

se arrivi davanti ai secondi, sei secondo
se arrivi davanti ai primi, sei primo..........

se l'inter fa 90 punti la quota è 91. 
cmq ho editato sopra per pioli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pioli è il miglior allenatore che possiamo permetterci ora. Può piacere o meno, ma è così.. lo so che c'è qualcuno che magari spera nel fallimento della squadra  in modo da cambiare allenatore.. ma bisogna capire che con questa proprietà di Eddioti Pioli è il massimo.
> 
> Avevo aperto il topic su Mancini, nessuno mi ha portato un nome alternativo valido.
> Ovviamente se le cose dovessero precipitare tipo finire fuori dalla top 4 dopo aver accumulato tipo +16 sui gobbi, allora qualcosa andrà fatto. Ma ne possiamo riparlane a maggio altrimenti mi danno del negativo pessimista.



Sei da ieri che vai cercando nomi "altisonanti" come alternativa al pinolo  

Ma quando Pioli arrivò sulla panchina del Milan,era un buon allenatore o un allenatore pluri-fallito ?
Io penso la seconda ipotesi,dal momento che era anche ad un passo dalla firma con una squadra che lottava per non retrocedere,insomma,non certamente in lotta per agguantare una panchina delle big (o presunti tali) europee.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la quota scudetto la calcoli sulla prima. c'era anche un vecchio indovinello che mandava tanti in confusione.
> 
> se arrivi davanti ai secondi, sei secondo
> se arrivi davanti ai primi, sei primo..........
> ...


Se è cosi allora è impossibile vincere lo scudetto in Italia.
E' anche inutile starne a discutere 

Dai non si puo pretendere di fare 91 punti, neanche il Milan di Sacchi Capello o Ancelotti ci sono riusciti.

Merito dell'Inter c'è poco da fare. Se fanno 90 punti tutti gli anni non c'è partita.

Per me noi dobbiamo fare tra gli 80 e gli 85, che secondo me quest'anno bastano per vincere lo scudetto. A quel punto noi avremo fatto il nostro massimo. Finchè noi siamo in questa media dal mio punto di vista si puo criticare le scelte singole di Pioli (per esempio sarebbe stato meglio giocare certe partite con Kessie trequartista invece di Krunic) ma in generale merita elogi soprattutto per quello che sta facendo.

Poi se l'Inter fa 90 e passa punti non è colpa nostra ne tantomeno di Pioli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se è cosi allora è impossibile vincere lo scudetto in Italia.
> E' anche inutile starne a discutere
> 
> Dai non si puo pretendere di fare 91 punti, neanche il Milan di Sacchi Capello o Ancelotti ci sono riusciti.
> ...


be quei milan ne farebbero 100 dai.
comunque ripeto... non sto parlando di punti. io non vedo la crescita.

discorso diverso sul vincere. se faranno 90 punti ci sta cedere il passo, ma non credo neanche io che li faranno.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sei da ieri che vai cercando nomi "altisonanti" come alternativa al pinolo
> 
> Ma quando Pioli arrivò sulla panchina del Milan,era un buon allenatore o un allenatore pluri-fallito ?
> Io penso la seconda ipotesi,dal momento che era anche ad un passo dalla firma con una squadra che lottava per non retrocedere,insomma,non certamente in lotta per agguantare una panchina delle big (o presunti tali) europee.


Avevo argomentato nel topic del perché Mancini.. situazione da worst case scenario. Se non andiamo in CL dopo +16 punti sui gobbi allora qualcosa non quadra. Avevo chiesto altri nomi ma nessuno ha portato alternative, evidentemente non ce ne sono.

Per quanto riguarda Pioli quando arrivò al Milan era un fallito. Mi sembra un dato di fatto e non dimentichiamoci che Ragnick era ormai preso. Poi dopo il lochdoun qualcosa è cambiato, avrà imparato il Kaioken non lo so..

Il punto però è sempre lo stesso.

Vuoi vincere? Con questa proprietà è impossibile di conseguenza, se non c'è un progetto ambizioso, Pioli e questa squadra è il massimo che possiamo ambire. E secondo me, ad oggi, il massimo è il solito quarto posto.

Se appunto si vuole navigare con i quarti posti poi andare in Cl farsi triturare .. allora lo status quo è sufficiente.

Ripeto che per me il problema numero 1 non è Pioli, non è la squadra, non è Maldini... ma questa proprietà che non tira fuori i soldi per rafforzarsi ed essere ambiziosi. Poi oh pagano gli stipendi in tempo e ripiano i buchi EVIVA HURRA HUUUUURAAA HURRAAA


----------



## Gamma (23 Dicembre 2021)

Io la vedo così:
l'Inter ha fatto un girone di andata strepitoso, con una sola sconfitta e 46 punti, ma a cosa a dovuto rinunciare?
Errori arbitrali a sfavore? Forse un paio, compensati da altri a favore, quandi diciamo nulla, mentre noi più di qualcuno;
rigori? Ne ha avuti 5 più di noi e 1 in meno contro;
infortuni? Il nulla più assoluto o quasi, noi siamo stati un lazzaretto.

Sono solo tre fattori e l'Inter primeggia in tutti.
La classifica dice 46 loro e 42 noi.
Immaginando parti invertite per quanto riguarda quei fattori nel girone di ritorno, pensate che non riusciremmo a fare 4 punti più di loro?

Aggiungo che noi il nostro calo lo abbiamo avuto, loro ancora no e non esiste squadra senza un periodo di appanno.

Pioli non va condannato, qualcun altro difficilmente avrebbe fatto meglio in questa situazione, siamo onesti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 4-2
> Kessie trequartista: doppietta.
> Insomma non proprio una previsione azzeccata diciamo





MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> empoli-milan 2-4 in questo caso la formazione da ragione a Pioli, poi che qualche volta sbagli scelte ci sta, ma stasera le a azzeccate diciamo la verità



Si e no. Mi riferivo alla formazione che girava nel prepartita, ovvero un attacco composto da Messias - Kessie - Krunic dietro a Giroud. Ho anche scritto 'se non segniamo un gol casuale': Piu casuale del secondo gol di Kessié é difficile 

Rimango non convinto di Kessie trequartista (due gol come quelli di ieri non mi fanno ancora cambiare idea; il risultato nel complessivo é molto piu buono della nostra partita, l'Empoli in difesa ha comesso errori che ultimamente si vedono solo da parte dei nostri giocatori), ma la scelta giusta ed importantissima era schierare Saelemaekers per dare un po di velocita ad un attacco che con Krunic e Kessié sarebbe stato troppo compassato. Infatti Saelemaekers per me é il uomo partita: Suo il cross per il primo gol di Kessié, suo il assist per il secondo, sua la punizione che ha portato al gol di Florenzi e suo il cross per il 1-4 di Theo. Ha messo lo zampino in tutti gol.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Molto bene questo inizio da parte sua..

Vediamo se arriva questo salto oppure si rimane nello status quo. (Anche se comunque quest'anno non si può fare colpe, con un mercato decente probabilmente ora saremmo davanti all'Inter)

Quest'anno, se non si vince lo scudo, è solo per colpa di Eddiot


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno, se non si vince lo scudo, è solo per colpa di Eddiot


E di chi la difende in nome della sostenibilità.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Molto bene questo inizio da parte sua..
> 
> Vediamo se arriva questo salto oppure si rimane nello status quo. (Anche se comunque quest'anno non si può fare colpe, con un mercato decente probabilmente ora saremmo davanti all'Inter)
> 
> Quest'anno, se non si vince lo scudo, è solo per colpa di Eddiot



Questo discorso poteva valere se rimanevano in coppa, giocando solo il campionato la cosa è diversa. Hai tempo per preparare meglio i giocatori fisicamente e tatticamente le partite


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mi chiedo se tenga sotto controllo l'alimentazione dei ragazzi, in una storia su IG di ritorno da Venezia si sono visti Theo diaz e un altro con coca cola, giroud con il cartone della pizza e bakayoko mi sembra con una vaschetta di kebab/ patatine, mah


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se tenga sotto controllo l'alimentazione dei ragazzi, in una storia su IG di ritorno da Venezia si sono visti Theo diaz e un altro con coca cola, giroud con il cartone della pizza e bakayoko mi sembra con una vaschetta di kebab/ patatine, mah



Sono i premi per la vittoria


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono i premi per la vittoria


Ne sei sicuro o è una tua supposizione?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ne sei sicuro o è una tua supposizione?



Di sicuro non esiste nulla. Semplice supposizione.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Gennaio 2022)

stavolta SEMBRA e sottolineo SEMBRA che sia uscito dalla crisi abbastanza velocemente...speriamo e vediamo di continuare!


----------



## JoKeR (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se tenga sotto controllo l'alimentazione dei ragazzi, in una storia su IG di ritorno da Venezia si sono visti Theo diaz e un altro con coca cola, giroud con il cartone della pizza e bakayoko mi sembra con una vaschetta di kebab/ patatine, mah


Per quanto io sia critico, in plurime interviste e dietro le quinte Pioli e lo staff hanno spiegato che l'alimentazione è sotto stretta sorveglianza, ma dopo la partita possono mangiare quello che vogliono anche in grandi quantità per riprendersi dallo sforzo.
Se non erro dopo la vittoria di Roma si vedeva Tonali mangiare una pizza per strada davanti al pulman.. in altri Saele cibarsi di cibo spazzatura (anche il cibo spazzatura però mi sembra essere predisposto dallo staff-cuochi del Milan).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ogni volta che c'e da fare il salto di qualita.....noi ci facciamo male da soli.
É Pioli é uno dei principali responsabili. Anche oggi ha dimostrato una pochezza carateriale incredibile: Non ha le palle per levare Ibra, un Ibra orribile che sbaglia tutto. No, lui toglie Leao, il nostro giocatore piu forte, l'unico a creare qualcosa.

Un allenatore che si fa condizionare cosi dal nome sulla maglie é un limite per la squadra.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Come ha scritto qualcuno nel topic della partita il signor Pioli verrà ricordato come l'allenatore della seconda stella dell'Inter. 

Perdente.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Che allenatore di emme del resto è tifosi nerazzurro.
Fa veramente schifo.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavolta SEMBRA e sottolineo SEMBRA che sia uscito dalla crisi abbastanza velocemente...speriamo e vediamo di continuare!


eh appunto,,,


----------



## Viulento (17 Gennaio 2022)

pioli mi fa vomitare. e' l'anticalcio. solo un leccaculo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Gennaio 2022)

Merita schiaffi e sputi in faccia. Inaccettabili i suoi cambi, totalmente inaccettabili.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

La priorità della dirigenza non era quella di rinnovare ai vari Leao,Theo,Benacer,ecc,ecc,ma velocizzarsi a rinnovare,a novembre,il contratto di questo pinolo che abbiamo in panchina.

Un perdente su tutta la linea.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Il fatto che abbia tolto Leao e tenuto in campo Ibra dice tutto.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2022)

Neanche se Giampaolo si fosse fosse scolato due bottiglie di vodka avrebbe fatto i cambi che ha fatto lui


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Io la partita non l'ho vista, ma ormai è una sentenza, quando c'è da svoltare toppiamo sempre, pure se affrontassimo una squadra di serie D perderemmo nel momento in cui c'è da fare la svolta.

Incredibile il braccino di sto qua


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Gennaio 2022)

Non vi azzardate a dare la colpa a Pioli o all'arbitro per questo schifo. La colpa è solo della proprietà. Sapevano della coppa d'Africa e ci hanno fatto giocare con Krunic e Bakayoko, si sono infortunati Kjaer e Tomori e non hanno ancora preso nessuno, è andato via il turco e non hanno preso un sostituto. Giochiamo con un quarantenne e un trentacinquenne avanti. Abbiamo giocato con gabbia, bakayoko, krunic, non so se mi spiego. Che nessuno si azzardi a incolpare Pioli o l'arbitro.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Pessimo nel gestire i vantaggi, sarà l'ennesima partita in cui non riusciamo a mantenere un risultato e/o chiudere una partita. Ok che la squadra oggi era brutta brutta, però che diamine.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbia tolto Leao e tenuto in campo Ibra dice tutto.


Leao era stanco, si vedeva. Il problema oggi era la difesa, che anche nel primo tempo era più volte male organizzata con giocatori dello Spezia più volte lasciati liberi in area di rigore.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2022)

Serra somaro a parte, con Pioli non vinci nulla. Ma si sapeva ampiamente.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leao era stanco, si vedeva. Il problema oggi era la difesa, che anche nel primo tempo era più volte male organizzata con giocatori dello Spezia più volte lasciati liberi in area di rigore.


Ibra era stanco dal primo minuto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2022)

Tirare via Leao e non Ibra. 

Assurdo!


----------



## hiei87 (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leao era stanco, si vedeva. Il problema oggi era la difesa, che anche nel primo tempo era più volte male organizzata con giocatori dello Spezia più volte lasciati liberi in area di rigore.


E' comunque l'unico che può tirare fuori un guizzo e che salta l'uomo. Ibra è immobile.
Sulla difesa si sapeva, quei due hanno retto anche troppo. Almeno un acquisto andava fatto prima, Kjaer si è rotto quasi 2 mesi fa.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ibra era stanco dal primo minuto


Sicuramente Ibra ha deluso, e lo avrei fatto uscire pure io, ma a decidere la partita oltre alle occasioni sprecate nel primo tempo, è stata la prestazione indegna dei due centrali. Non può difendere solo Maignan.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Scusate ma per cosa lo attaccate? questi avevamo e questi dovevano giocare


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Per me comunque non siamo spacciati. Pioli è un campione di punti persi, ma ha come avversari degli allenatori che anche loro perdono punti. Spalletti nonostante tutto, sta dietro di noi, Inzaghi sta avendo un momento positivo ma è parecchio beneficiato dalla rosa che ha ma prima o poi arriveranno le difficoltà anche per lui, vedremo con la Champions. 

In ogni caso, penso che Allegri se li mangi tutti questi qui, il problema è che ha un attacco da zona salvezza, altrimenti la Juve sarebbe già prima da molte giornate. Penso che questo sia il campionato più equilibrato di sempre da molti anni a questa parte.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Gennaio 2022)

E' mediocre, e francamente non capisco il perché ve ne siate accorti stasera. La partita di oggi era stregata, non cambia certo il mio pensiero su di lui né in positivo né in negativo. Ciò che mi preoccupa è la mancanza di carattere, il fatto che non sa leggere le partite, sbaglia i cambi spesso (come stasera), e la difesa era horror oggi e non ha fatto nulla per sistemarla. Questo mi preoccupa.


----------



## davidelynch (17 Gennaio 2022)

Seconda stella….maledetti tutti.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Seconda stella….maledetti tutti.


Evviva evviva...ma tranquillo come dice guardiola i campionati non si vincono ora "cit


----------



## mil77 (17 Gennaio 2022)

L'unico errore di Pioli stasera è stato messias x saele. Doveva uscire diaz. X il resto i giocatori sono questi...


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'unico errore di Pioli stasera è stato messias x saele. Doveva uscire diaz. X il resto i giocatori sono questi...


L'errore è far giocare Ibra. 
Deve giocare Rebic centravanti. Giroud e ibra solo dal 70' in avanti.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Gennaio 2022)

Inizia il gennaio di Pioli. 
Ah di, a noi tocca finire il girone l'andata con 25 punti di vantaggio sulla zona champions, altrimenti con il crollo del ritorno la mettiamo sempre a rischio, SEMPRE. Assurdo.


----------



## mil77 (17 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> L'errore è far giocare Ibra.
> Deve giocare Rebic centravanti. Giroud e ibra solo dal 70' in avanti.


Non succederà MAI con ibra e giroud disponibili. Poi far giocare titolare rebic che è fuori da 4 mesi e aveva si o no 45 minuti nelle gambe?


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non succederà MAI con ibra e giroud disponibili. Poi far giocare titolare rebic che è fuori da 4 mesi e aveva si o no 45 minuti nelle gambe?


La forza che mette rebic nel pressare l'avversario non la mette nessuno dei nostri.
Poi preferisco vedere 45' di rebic che corre piuttosto di 90' di Ibrahimovic che pascolam


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non succederà MAI con ibra e giroud disponibili. Poi far giocare titolare rebic che è fuori da 4 mesi e aveva si o no 45 minuti nelle gambe?



Se con juve e inter non giochi con rebic centravanti butti la stagione. lo dico prima. 

e butti a mare tutto. 
perche senza champions leao va, ibra e giroud finiti, brahim in prestito.... devi ricostruire un attacco senza i soldi della champions, auguri. 

Con juve e inter rebic centravanti. Chissenefrega se ibra si offende. Si offendesse, cosi al 75' quando entra spacca la porta.


----------



## mil77 (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La forza che mette rebic nel pressare l'avversario non la mette nessuno dei nostri.
> Poi preferisco vedere 45' di rebic che corre piuttosto di 90' di Ibrahimovic che pascolam


Guarda io con la juve metterei rebic titolare con leao che entra al 60...ma da prima punta con gli altri due disponibili non succederà mai


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Guarda io con la juve metterei rebic titolare con leao che entra al 60...ma da prima punta con gli altri due disponibili non succederà mai


Non succederà mai perché è un mollo pioli


----------



## mil77 (17 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Se con juve e inter non giochi con rebic centravanti butti la stagione. lo dico prima.
> 
> e butti a mare tutto.
> perche senza champions leao va, ibra e giroud finiti, brahim in prestito.... devi ricostruire un attacco senza i soldi della champions, auguri.
> ...


A me interessa di più che non giochino Gabbia e Romagnoli insieme...perché magari davanti segniamo lo stesso, ma è dietro che è un casino...


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non succederà MAI con ibra e giroud disponibili.


Allora prepariamoci al quinto posto


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ho sempre difeso Pioli per la sua signorilità ma senza vincere nulla a fine stagione, CL o no, bisognerebbe cambiare.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Lo sto odiando con tutto il cuore.
Due-tre mesi ci fa durare questo, poi si scioglie, i big fanno filotti di 8-9 vittorie di fila, ne steccano una e poi rinizjano a macinare. Peppioli fa i segmentini.


----------



## El picinin (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho sempre difeso Pioli per la sua signorilità ma senza vincere nulla a fine stagione, CL o no, bisognerebbe cambiare.


Juric e il massimo a cui possiamo ambire


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo sto odiando con tutto il cuore.
> Due-tre mesi ci fa durare questo, poi si scioglie, i big fanno filotti di 8-9 vittorie di fila, ne steccano una e poi rinizjano a macinare. Peppioli fa i segmentini.



A fine stagione bisogna riflettere se continuare o meno con lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me comunque non siamo spacciati. Pioli è un campione di punti persi, ma ha come avversari degli allenatori che anche loro perdono punti. Spalletti nonostante tutto, sta dietro di noi, Inzaghi sta avendo un momento positivo ma è parecchio beneficiato dalla rosa che ha ma prima o poi arriveranno le difficoltà anche per lui, vedremo con la Champions.
> 
> In ogni caso, penso che Allegri se li mangi tutti questi qui, il problema è che ha un attacco da zona salvezza, altrimenti la Juve sarebbe già prima da molte giornate. Penso che questo sia il campionato più equilibrato di sempre da molti anni a questa parte.



Sta arrivando il secondo periodaccio stagionale.......

P.S e anche nella passata stagione è coinciso con una sconfitta contro questa squadra di dilettanti.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A fine stagione bisogna riflettere se continuare o meno con lui.


Ha rinnovato fino al 2023...Elliott non si mette mica a pagare due stipendi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2022)

ma perchè basate i giudizi solo sul risultato? Oggi abbiamo fatto quasi 30 tiri e avuto 10 palle gol clamorose, sbagliato un rigore, preso una traversa e ci hanno "annullato" un gol clamoroso. Al 60 potevamo essere trqauilli sul 3-0, il tutto con dentro le riserve delle riserve a centrocampo e in difesa. Poi abbiamo perso, sono partite stregate. Abbiamo giocato molto meglio che in partite che abbiamo vinto a parte quei quindici minuti a metà del secondo tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Juric e il massimo a cui possiamo ambire



Se è capace di sostituire Ibra mi va bene pure lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A fine stagione bisogna riflettere se continuare o meno con lui.



Se lo scopo dell'attuale dirigenza è quello di galleggiare tra le prime 4,senza alcuna ambizione di vittoria,il pinolo è l'allenatore giusto per noi.

Mi spiace perchè è anche una brava persona,ma come tecnico è un perdente nato,dubito riuscirà mai a vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha rinnovato fino al 2023...Elliott non si mette mica a pagare due stipendi



Magari si dimette.


----------



## diavolo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ha rinnovato fino al 2023...Elliott non si mette mica a pagare due stipendi


Beh,un capolavoro di PM3


----------



## El picinin (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se è capace di sostituire Ibra mi va bene pure lui.


Ma si metterà in campo Belotti.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se lo scopo dell'attuale dirigenza è quello di galleggiare tra le prime 4,senza alcuna ambizione di vittoria,il pinolo è l'allenatore giusto per noi.
> 
> Mi spiace perchè è anche una brava persona,ma come tecnico è un perdente nato,dubito riuscirà mai a vincere qualcosa.



Sul fatto che sia un signore nessun dubbio ma se non porta vittorie deve essere cambiato, almeno per noi tifosi. 
Purtroppo in realtà hai ragione tu, alla nostra proprietà non frega nulla di vincere.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma perchè basate i giudizi solo sul risultato? Oggi abbiamo fatto quasi 30 tiri e avuto 10 palle gol clamorose, sbagliato un rigore, preso una traversa e ci hanno "annullato" un gol clamoroso. Al 60 potevamo essere trqauilli sul 3-0, il tutto con dentro le riserve delle riserve a centrocampo e in difesa. Poi abbiamo perso, sono partite stregate. Abbiamo giocato molto meglio che in partite che abbiamo vinto a parte quei quindici minuti a metà del secondo tempo.


Si certo, una volta è colpa degli arbitri, una volta è colpa della sfortuna..
Ma quando si può iniziare a criticare? Abbiamo criticato Ancelotti e Allegri, personalmente non mi metto problemi a criticare sto mediocre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

Non capisco davvero come si possa aver rinnovato a un allenatore come Pioli, che non ha mai dimostrato niente in carriera, con così tanta superficialità.
Servivano decine di altre conferme...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2022)

è un burattino raga, uno yes man.
inutile prendersela con lui su.


----------



## diavolo (17 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma si metterà in campo Belotti.


Talmente scontato che si potrebbe già aprire il topic.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non capisco davvero come si possa aver rinnovato a questo con così tanta superficialità.


Sia mai ce lo rubassero, sai lo cercava il city per il dopo guardiola, un calcio così moderno non si vedeva da tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma si metterà in campo Belotti.



L'importante è che metta i migliori che ha


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è un burattino raga, uno yes man.
> inutile prendersela con lui su.


Io me la prendo anche con lui, da Elliot al magazziniere c'è un aurea di mediocrità che ci circonda, di vincente non c'è nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io me la prendo anche con lui, da Elliot al magazziniere c'è un aurea di mediocrità che ci circonda, di vincente non c'è nulla.



Silvio aveva bisogno di una squadra vincente come biglietto da visita. Elliott pensa solo ai soldi.


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sta arrivando il secondo periodaccio stagionale.......
> 
> P.S e anche nella passata stagione è coinciso con una sconfitta contro questa squadra di dilettanti.


Concordo ma aggiungo che purtroppo il periodo in questione di questa stagione te lo giochi contro giuve e inda senza i due centrali di difesa e i due di centrocampo come minimo..... peggio di così penso non si può!!
Il pensiero di rimanere fermi al palo per le prossime due gare mi rimbomba forte nella testa....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sia mai ce lo rubassero, sai lo cercava il city per il dopo guardiola, un calcio così moderno non si vedeva da tempo.



Lo Spezia avrebbe potuto farci un pensierino dopo stasera. Abbiamo fatto bene a blindarlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si certo, una volta è colpa degli arbitri, una volta è colpa della sfortuna..
> Ma quando si può iniziare a criticare? Abbiamo criticato Ancelotti e Allegri, personalmente non mi metto problemi a criticare sto mediocre.



il problema è che si critica solo quando si perde ma oggi hai giocato meglio che in tante altre partite. Poi se si vuole criticare Pioli si è liberi di farlo, ma esattamente, cosa avrebbe sbagliato oggi visto che abbiamo i giocatori contati?


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio aveva bisogno di una squadra vincente come biglietto da visita. Elliott pensa solo ai soldi.


Berlusconi quando voleva vincere vinceva, non ce n'era per nessuno, nemmeno per gli ovini.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il problema è che si critica solo quando si perde ma oggi hai giocato meglio che in tante altre partite. Poi se si vuole criticare Pioli si è liberi di farlo, ma esattamente, cosa avrebbe sbagliato oggi visto che abbiamo i giocatori contati?



Non credi che avrebbe, per esempio, fatto bene a togliere Ibra?


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il problema è che si critica solo quando si perde ma oggi hai giocato meglio che in tante altre partite. Poi se si vuole criticare Pioli si è liberi di farlo, ma esattamente, cosa avrebbe sbagliato oggi visto che abbiamo i giocatori contati?


Lasciare in campo quel deambulante di Ibra che a stento riusciva a passare un pallone decente? Schierare quella busta di fave di bakayoko? Quando capirà che in Italia si vince di contropiede? Solo Guardiola vince giocando bene, ma Guardiola è per l'appunto uno.
Lui è un montato e basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il problema è che si critica solo quando si perde ma oggi hai giocato meglio che in tante altre partite. Poi se si vuole criticare Pioli si è liberi di farlo, ma esattamente, cosa avrebbe sbagliato oggi visto che abbiamo i giocatori contati?


niente, a parte far giocare ibra 90 minuti che è quasi garanzia di sconfitta.
ma quello non è colpa sua.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A fine stagione bisogna riflettere se continuare o meno con lui.


condivido...bisogna riflettere attentamente..

bene ho riflettuto: può andarsene


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> condivido...bisogna riflettere attentamente..
> 
> bene ho riflettuto: può andarsene



La tua riflessione è partita da lontano


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lasciare in campo quel deambulante di Ibra che a stento riusciva a passare un pallone decente? Schierare quella busta di fave di bakayoko? Quando capirà che in Italia si vince di contropiede? Solo Guardiola vince giocando bene, ma Guardiola è per l'appunto uno.
> Lui è un montato e basta.


guardiola per 11 giocatori ha speso 500M di euro, mica 50.............


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> condivido...bisogna riflettere attentamente..
> 
> bene ho riflettuto: può andarsene



Guarda, almeno ci hai riflettuto per un secondo.

In dirigenza nemmeno questo sforzo.


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il problema è che si critica solo quando si perde ma oggi hai giocato meglio che in tante altre partite. Poi se si vuole criticare Pioli si è liberi di farlo, ma esattamente, cosa avrebbe sbagliato oggi visto che abbiamo i giocatori contati?


Eravamo già in condizioni tra il tragico e il disperato (in parte previsto) e come spesso ci succede l'arbitro ci ha dato il colpo di grazia.
Quello che ha segnato al 95esimo doveva essere sotto la doccia da almeno mezz'ora....oltre all'episodio che resterà nella storia al pari del goal di Muntari.
Detto ciò la mia personale critica di stasera al mister è che non si può giocare in 9 per quasi tutta la partita con Ibra e Diaz per poi togliere Sale sapendo benissimo che anche Leao a furia di strappare nel secondo tempo cala di brutto.
Inoltre eravamo anche senza settepolmoni Tonali e con Krunic che non sapeva più dove fosse e cosa ci facesse li.....
Insomma a mio avviso nella situazione tragica poteva fare meglio e la gestione dei cambi è stata pessima.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Gennaio 2022)

Più che rimuovere pioli bisogna sistemare i problemi, secondo me:

- Togliere Ibra dalla rosa, comprare un attaccante FORTE rapido titolare relegando giroud agli ultimi 10' in caso di necessita
- Comprare Bremer, o giocatore aggressivo simile, adatto alla difesa a meta campo di pioli, non far giocare gabbia cn 60 metri di campo.
- Comprare un trequartista tuttocampista, un giocatore ADATTO al pressing, "cattivo" nell'inserirsi e nel rubare palla, che possa alternarsi a brahim nelle fasi della partita e della stagione
- Non confermare messias e COMPRARE un ala destra FORTE, un rebic della fascia destra, un giocatore fisico, adatto al pressing e con 10-12 goal stagionali minimi nelle gambe (salemakers se arriva a 3-4 è tanto)
- Sostituisci kessie con un giocatore fisico ma più tecnico di franck, come Renato Sanches.

Compra questi 5 giocatori "giusti" e poi valuto pioli per quello che sarà.
Secondo me "crolliamo" anche perchè la rosa è inadeguata al mister, giochiamo un calcio molto dispendioso e appena vanno in affanno 2 o 3 giocatori subito sovraccarichi gli altri che come conseguenza portano anch'essi a spaccarsi e da li parte il mortorio.

Per fare il gioco di pioli servono 25 titolari con età ed energia giusta, fisico giusto per il pressing alto e con una qualità tecnica da milan. Diamoglieli e vediamo se crolla ancora a gennaio. Se crolla giusto salutarlo, ma il beneficio del dubbio glielo do fino a quando la rosa resta questa con molti trentenni/quarantenni non adatti al pressing (ibra giroud messias florenzi), fuori ruolo, mediocri tecnicamente (gabbia ballo krunic baka salemakers).

L'unica colpa che gli do è che si "fa andare bene" tutto, aziendalista al 100%, anche a costo di finire quinto. Ogni tanto un approccio alla conte (anzi cambiamo nome, che parrucchino mi sta sulle balle) per ottenere uno o due giocatori "che servono" si potrebbe/dovrebbe tirare fuori in una piazza come milano, che ti chiede di primeggiare.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Sarebbe il caso che Pioli ci spiegasse il motivo perché non facciamo mai gol su angolo o punizione. Ecco questa sarebbe una domanda interessante.

Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi di Gattuso .154 angoli per fare un misero gol.154 angoli da Guiness


----------



## Mika (18 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Più che rimuovere pioli bisogna sistemare i problemi, secondo me:
> 
> - Togliere Ibra dalla rosa, comprare un attaccante FORTE rapido titolare relegando giroud agli ultimi 10' in caso di necessita
> - Comprare Bremer, o giocatore aggressivo simile, adatto alla difesa a meta campo di pioli, non far giocare gabbia cn 60 metri di campo.
> ...


Quoto anche le virgole del tuo discorso. Klop, Guardiola e Conte con sta rosa avrebbero fatto uguale. Se perdi i due DC titolari e non fai nulla per metterci una pezza allora l'allenatore di colpe ne ha 0.


----------



## Mika (18 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il caso che Pioli ci spiegasse il motivo perché non facciamo mai gol su angolo o punizione. Ecco questa sarebbe una domanda interessante.
> 
> Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi di Gattuso .154 angoli per fare un misero gol.154 angoli da Guiness


Tecnicamente ne avevamo fatti due, ma uno lo hanno annullato per darci un fallo a favore.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Sta arrivando il secondo periodaccio stagionale.......*
> 
> P.S e anche nella passata stagione è coinciso con una sconfitta contro questa squadra di dilettanti.


Sicuramente, ma come ho detto prima, la nostra fortuna è che le nostre avversarie perdono altrettanti punti. Il fatto che siamo ancora secondi e che il Napoli ci sia dietro, dopo che ci ha perfino battuti nello scontro diretto, fa riflettere. Ed anche loro hanno perso contro squadrette, tra cui lo stesso Spezia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma come ho detto prima, la nostra fortuna è che le nostre avversarie perdono altrettanti punti. Il fatto che siamo ancora secondi e che il Napoli ci sia dietro, dopo che ci ha perfino battuti nello scontro diretto, fa riflettere. Ed anche loro hanno perso contro squadrette, tra cui lo stesso Spezia.



Ci rendiamo conto che questo campionato potevamo vincerlo con la pipa in bocca ?
Sarebbe bastato intervenire sul mercato in estate,senza fare la cahate di acquistare mezzi giocatori o presunti tali come Billy Ballo,Pellegri,Giroud,Florenzi,Messias,Bakayoko.

Un mercato da horror che ha permesso all'Inter prima di lasciarci andare in fuga,poi di recuperare in 5 partite tutti i punti di svantaggio e sverniciarci.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che questo campionato potevamo vincerlo con la pipa in bocca ?
> Sarebbe bastato intervenire sul mercato in estate,senza fare la cahate di acquistare mezzi giocatori o presunti tali come Billy Ballo,Pellegri,Giroud,Florenzi,Messias,Bakayoko.
> 
> Un mercato da horror che ha permesso all'Inter prima di lasciarci andare in fuga,poi di recuperare in 5 partite tutti i punti di svantaggio e sverniciarci.


Con questo sono d'accordo, perdere questo campionato sarebbe un flop assoluto e per questo ho evidenziato il dato di prima. Vediamo che succede, c'è da dire che quest'anno entro la primavera, Kjaer a parte, dovremmo recuperarli tutti quindi mi aspetto quantomeno un girone di ritorno migliore rispetto a quello horror dello scorso anno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Giocavamo con la coppia di difensori centrali titolari fuori e la coppia di centrocampisti titolari fuori. Fatta questa premessa non mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento della squadra, troppo passivo e placido considerata la posta in gioco. Con Pioli allenatore e Maldini in dirigenza non vinceremo mai una mazza.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocavamo con la coppia di difensori centrali titolari fuori e la coppia di centrocampisti titolari fuori. Fatta questa premessa non mi è piaciuto l'atteggiamento della squadra, troppo passivo e placido considerata la posta in gioco. Con Pioli allenatore e Maldini in dirigenza non vinceremo mai una mazza.


Mi sa tanto che andrà proprio così.
Ma ad esempio ballo toure da dove l'hanno tirato fuori? Non ci credo che vedendolo (sempre l'abbiano fatto) hanno pensato fosse un calciatore.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2022)

Domanda per quelli che sognano l'esonero di Pioli: davvero pensate che la proprietà che ha sostituito Calhanoglu con Daniel Maldini, che non ha sostituito Kjaer, che ha lasciato Adli un anno in prestito al Bordeaux pur di risparmiare 8 milioni e pur sapendo di Bennacer e Kessie in Coppa d'Africa a gennaio, che ha acquistato Pellegri come terza punta vi porterà Klopp, Nagelsman, Conte o Guardiola?

Siete consci che se parte Pioli, arriva Sheva o l'Italiano di turno, vero? Davvero credete che basti azzeccare due cambi o cambiare modulo per tornare a vincere? A me sembra che si guardi il dito e non la luna e dopo 10 allenatori in 7-8 anni mi sorprende che si ricada ancora nel loop.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Domanda per quelli che sognano l'esonero di Pioli: davvero pensate che la proprietà che ha sostituito Calhanoglu con Daniel Maldini, che non ha sostituito Kjaer, che ha lasciato Adli un anno in prestito al Bordeaux pur di risparmiare 8 milioni e pur sapendo di Bennacer e Kessie in Coppa d'Africa a gennaio, che ha acquistato Pellegri come terza punta vi porterà Klopp, Nagelsman, Conte o Guardiola?
> 
> Siete consci che se parte Pioli, arriva Sheva o l'Italiano di turno, vero? Davvero credete che basti azzeccare due cambi o cambiare modulo per tornare a vincere? A me sembra che si guardi il dito e non la luna e dopo 10 allenatori in 7-8 anni mi sorprende che si ricada ancora nel loop.



forse non si rendono conto che abbiamo il budget del Brighton e che andiamo in giro con Castillejo, Daniel Maldini, Kalulu, Pellegri, Messias, che abbiamo fuori 5-6 giocatori, che giocavamo con le riserve delle riserve e in attacco abbiamo due quarantenni


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2022)

Occhio a non alimentare la fiamma perchè il sacro fuoco potrebbe spegnersi...
Lo dico da due anni.
Ogni anno serve un ingrediente nuovo.


----------



## marcus1577 (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Domanda per quelli che sognano l'esonero di Pioli: davvero pensate che la proprietà che ha sostituito Calhanoglu con Daniel Maldini, che non ha sostituito Kjaer, che ha lasciato Adli un anno in prestito al Bordeaux pur di risparmiare 8 milioni e pur sapendo di Bennacer e Kessie in Coppa d'Africa a gennaio, che ha acquistato Pellegri come terza punta vi porterà Klopp, Nagelsman, Conte o Guardiola?
> 
> Siete consci che se parte Pioli, arriva Sheva o l'Italiano di turno, vero? Davvero credete che basti azzeccare due cambi o cambiare modulo per tornare a vincere? A me sembra che si guardi il dito e non la luna e dopo 10 allenatori in 7-8 anni mi sorprende che si ricada ancora nel loop.


Che stiamo con le pezze al culo è chiarissimo.
Che elliott non vuole spendere è lampante.
Ma che piolo tenga in campo ibra e diaz 2 cadaveri questo non si discute.
Che maldini abbia preferito tenersi suo figlio in rosa e mandare via colombo 300 volte meglio anche questo non si discute.
Perdere con lo spezia a milano aldilà di serra la colpa è anche di pioli e della dirigenza..
Qualcosa meglio di maldini pellegri si poteva rimediare a poco.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> forse non si rendono conto che abbiamo il budget del Brighton e che andiamo in giro con Castillejo, Daniel Maldini, Kalulu, Pellegri, Messias, che abbiamo fuori 5-6 giocatori, che giocavamo con le riserve delle riserve e in attacco abbiamo due quarantenni


Esatto, è proprio così. Poi non voglio passare come il fanboy di Pioli perchè pur stimandolo non è certo l'allenatore dei miei sogni ma trovo pazzesca la cattiveria e la rabbia espressa nei suoi confronti quando è l'unico che dal 2013 ad oggi sta portando risultati tangibili con una rosa che definire limitata è un complimento. Attenzione, ha dei limiti ed ultimamente ha sbagliato spesso ma trovo assurdo pensare che con Conte o Klopp e la stessa rosa sarebbero magicamente risolti tutti i problemi. Tra l'altro la Serie A la sta dominando Invaghino, non proprio un top coach.

Poi se mi dicono che domani arriva Klopp e parte un progetto ambizioso, io Pioli lo saluto, lo ringrazio e lo lascio partire. Siccome però è ormai chiaro il "progetto" della proprietà e pure sbandierato ai quattro venti, è grottesco invocare la testa di Pioli perchè nel 95% dei casi ne arriverebbe uno peggiore ed ugualmente filosocietario (se non lo fosse, non passerebbe il primo colloquio). Basta vedere le carte del processo a Boban: le alternative a Pioli e Spalletti erano Rangnick, Schmidt e Marcelino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Domanda per quelli che sognano l'esonero di Pioli: davvero pensate che la proprietà che ha sostituito Calhanoglu con Daniel Maldini, che non ha sostituito Kjaer, che ha lasciato Adli un anno in prestito al Bordeaux pur di risparmiare 8 milioni e pur sapendo di Bennacer e Kessie in Coppa d'Africa a gennaio, che ha acquistato Pellegri come terza punta vi porterà Klopp, Nagelsman, Conte o Guardiola?
> 
> Siete consci che se parte Pioli, arriva Sheva o l'Italiano di turno, vero? Davvero credete che basti azzeccare due cambi o cambiare modulo per tornare a vincere? A me sembra che si guardi il dito e non la luna e dopo 10 allenatori in 7-8 anni mi sorprende che si ricada ancora nel loop.


Io sono il primo ad asserire che il male supremo sia la proprietà. Quello che dico è semplicemente che una proprietà che mira a vincere non mette Pioli in panchina e Maldini come dirigente di riferimento. La Juve quando aveva Marotta ha assegnato a Nedved un ruolo che di operativo aveva ben poco, era più un consigliere... Vice chairman credo e che io traduco alla lettera per fare capire l'importanza del personaggio, ossia vice uomo sedia. Maldini all'inizio avrebbe dovuto rivestire un ruolo analogo secondo me. Visto che comunque siamo senza un euro, ci voleva un dirigente alla Sartori. I danni di Maldini sono ascrivibili alla questione rinnovi, siamo gli unici che stanno perdendo tutti gli elementi fondamentali a parametro zero. Già la situazione al Milan è complicata, poi ci metti un neofita con la terza media a fare il dirigente di riferimento della parte sportiva... Per quanto riguarda Pioli ovviamente non gli butto la croce addosso, però chiaramente è un allenatore che incarna appieno il carattere perdente della proprietà.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo ad asserire che il male supremo sia la proprietà. Quello che dico è semplicemente che una proprietà che mira a vincere non mette Pioli in panchina e Maldini come dirigente di riferimento. La Juve quando aveva Marotta ha assegnato a Nedved un ruolo che di operativo aveva ben poco, era più un consigliere... Vice chairman credo e che io traduco alla lettera per fare capire l'importanza del personaggio, ossia vice uomo sedia. Maldini all'inizio avrebbe dovuto rivestire un ruolo analogo secondo me. Visto che comunque siamo senza un euro, ci voleva un dirigente alla Sartori. I danni di Maldini sono ascrivibili alla questione rinnovi, siamo gli unici che stanno perdendo tutti gli elementi fondamentali a parametro zero. Già la situazione al Milan è complicata, poi ci metti un neofita con la terza media a fare il dirigente di riferimento della parte sportiva... Per quanto riguarda Pioli ovviamente non gli butto la croce addosso, però chiaramente è un allenatore che incarna appieno il carattere perdente della proprietà.


In realtà però il nostro Sartori dovrebbe essere l'accoppiata Moncada-Almstadt e tutto il team di scouting(che non costa poco visto che abbiamo la dirigenza più pagata della serie A) ed in effetti sono loro che hanno portato i Theo Hernandez, i Leao, i Kalulu, i Saelemakers, i Dalot ma quello che non ho capito è perchè da un anno a questa parte si sia tornati allo stile Galliani/Giannino, con tanto affari più o meno loschi con procuratori come Beppe Riso. Pellegri, Florenzi, Bakayoko e Giroud non sono certo stati segnalati da Moncada, sono nomi noti e risaputi e quindi c'è da chiedersi come mai siano arrivati e che coerenza abbiano con il progetto. L'interpretazione che ho dato io è che Elliott sia passato, a causa delle perdite generate dal Covid, dal progetto in stile Borussia "investiamo sui giovani ma niente spese folli e niente over 30" a "prestiti strategici, parametri 0 e quel che volete ma basta ridurre il passivo". Nel 2019 con un passivo raccapricciante ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe sono stati investiti 35 milioni per Leao, 20 per Theo, una quindicina per Bennacer e Krunic, 7-8 per Duarte, si è preso Rebic in prestito e quando si è in Champions, ridotto il passivo, incrementati gli sponsor, si prende Messias in prestito all'ultimo giorno di mercato? A me pare chiaro che qualcosa a livello strategico sia cambiato (potremmo chiedere lumi a Boban). 

Pioli invece andrebbe giudicato con una rosa all'altezza della vittoria, anche se concordo con te che stia lì perchè l'obiettivo è il piazzamento in Champions. Allegri quando è arrivato al Milan non era certo migliore di questo Pioli, anzi. Ricordo partite raccapriccianti sotto la sua gestione, anche nell'anno del tricolore, ma aveva Nesta-Thiago Silva in difesa ed Ibra, Pato, Robinho e Cassano in attacco e quindi ha vinto. O vuoi dirmi che Simone Inzaghi è un allenatore top senza il quale l'Inter non avrebbe vinto? Pensi che con Sinisa non sarebbero primi?


----------



## marcus1577 (18 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sono il primo ad asserire che il male supremo sia la proprietà. Quello che dico è semplicemente che una proprietà che mira a vincere non mette Pioli in panchina e Maldini come dirigente di riferimento. La Juve quando aveva Marotta ha assegnato a Nedved un ruolo che di operativo aveva ben poco, era più un consigliere... Vice chairman credo e che io traduco alla lettera per fare capire l'importanza del personaggio, ossia vice uomo sedia. Maldini all'inizio avrebbe dovuto rivestire un ruolo analogo secondo me. Visto che comunque siamo senza un euro, ci voleva un dirigente alla Sartori. I danni di Maldini sono ascrivibili alla questione rinnovi, siamo gli unici che stanno perdendo tutti gli elementi fondamentali a parametro zero. Già la situazione al Milan è complicata, poi ci metti un neofita con la terza media a fare il dirigente di riferimento della parte sportiva... Per quanto riguarda Pioli ovviamente non gli butto la croce addosso, però chiaramente è un allenatore che incarna appieno il carattere perdente della proprietà.


Quoto in toto il discorso..
Ma il pezzo neofita con la 3 media è da buttarsi a terra dal ridere.
La magior parte non vuol dare la colpa a maldini sui rinnovi predicando il discorso top.
Ma quali toppppp???? Dove sono sti top????
Questi nel milan di sacchi e ancellotti avrebbero pulito il piazzale.
La verità è quella che hai descritto sopra .
Il male di questo milan ha solo un nome :elliott
Il resto è una conseguenza


----------



## mil77 (18 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il caso che Pioli ci spiegasse il motivo perché non facciamo mai gol su angolo o punizione. Ecco questa sarebbe una domanda interessante.
> 
> Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi di Gattuso .154 angoli per fare un misero gol.154 angoli da Guiness


Come non facciamo mai gol su punizione??? Siamo la squadra che ha fatto più gol su punizione in Europa!!!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il caso che Pioli ci spiegasse il motivo perché non facciamo mai gol su angolo o punizione. Ecco questa sarebbe una domanda interessante.
> 
> Sembra di essere tornati ai tempi di Gattuso .154 angoli per fare un misero gol.154 angoli da Guiness



Pinolo dovrebbe andare a lezione da inzaghi.
Ogni corner dell'Inter è un pericolo per la difesa avversaria.
In questa stagione avranno già segnato 8-9 goal da calcio d'angolo.

Noi invece non riusciamo a battere neanche un corner decentemente,trova la differenze.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In realtà però il nostro Sartori dovrebbe essere l'accoppiata Moncada-Almstadt e tutto il team di scouting(che non costa poco visto che abbiamo la dirigenza più pagata della serie A) ed in effetti sono loro che hanno portato i Theo Hernandez, i Leao, i Kalulu, i Saelemakers, i Dalot ma quello che non ho capito è perchè da un anno a questa parte si sia tornati allo stile Galliani/Giannino, con tanto affari più o meno loschi con procuratori come Beppe Riso. Pellegri, Florenzi, Bakayoko e Giroud non sono certo stati segnalati da Moncada, sono nomi noti e risaputi e quindi c'è da chiedersi come mai siano arrivati e che coerenza abbiano con il progetto. L'interpretazione che ho dato io è che Elliott sia passato, a causa delle perdite generate dal Covid, dal progetto in stile Borussia "investiamo sui giovani ma niente spese folli e niente over 30" a "prestiti strategici, parametri 0 e quel che volete ma basta ridurre il passivo". Nel 2019 con un passivo raccapricciante ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe sono stati investiti 35 milioni per Leao, 20 per Theo, una quindicina per Bennacer e Krunic, 7-8 per Duarte, si è preso Rebic in prestito e quando si è in Champions, ridotto il passivo, incrementati gli sponsor, si prende Messias in prestito all'ultimo giorno di mercato? A me pare chiaro che qualcosa a livello strategico sia cambiato (potremmo chiedere lumi a Boban).
> 
> Pioli invece andrebbe giudicato con una rosa all'altezza della vittoria, anche se concordo con te che stia lì perchè l'obiettivo è il piazzamento in Champions. Allegri quando è arrivato al Milan non era certo migliore di questo Pioli, anzi. Ricordo partite raccapriccianti sotto la sua gestione, anche nell'anno del tricolore, ma aveva Nesta-Thiago Silva in difesa ed Ibra, Pato, Robinho e Cassano in attacco e quindi ha vinto. O vuoi dirmi che Simone Inzaghi è un allenatore top senza il quale l'Inter non avrebbe vinto? Pensi che con Sinisa non sarebbero primi?


Non credo vi sia stato un cambio di rotta da parte della proprietà sul fatto di acquistare giovani in rampa di lancio, credo semplicemente che Maldini sia quello che preferisce qualche giocatore di esperienza mentre Moncada remi verso giocatori giovani... Basta vedere che i nomi giovani sono arrivati da campionato francese o comunque di lingua francese (mercato che Moncada conosce bene). Prima con Boban si leggeva qualche nome dei campionati dell'est, adesso più nulla. Maldini, pur essendo aziendalista, è un accentratore che vuole fare di testa sua, gli piace avere ruolo decisionale e per questo rifiutò l'incarico che voleva conferirgli Fassone. Pur essendo inesperto, è una presenza ingombrante in un comparto dirigenziale, a volte credo anche difficile da contraddire. Nell'ultimo mercato Moncada penso sia stato ascoltato pochissimo, forse solo Adli è farina del suo sacco e arriverá un anno dopo. Non a caso ci sono voci secondo cui Moncada dovrebbe tornare al Monaco e sarebbe una grossa perdita secondo me.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pinolo dovrebbe andare a lezione da inzaghi.
> Ogni corner dell'Inter è un pericolo per la difesa avversaria.
> In questa stagione avranno già segnato 8-9 goal da calcio d'angolo.
> 
> Noi invece non riusciamo a battere neanche un corner decentemente,trova la differenze.....


Scusami ma anche io e te se andiamo all'Inter facciamo record di gol su angolo con gente come Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni, Dzeko e Brozovic. Non è che ci siano grandi schemi, semplicemente hanno gli uomini giusti per essere pericolosi.

Noi forte di testa, chi abbiamo? Kjaer, ma fino ad un certo punto perchè ha sempre segnato poco anche per essere un difensore, Tomori, Ibra magari?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusami ma anche io e te se andiamo all'Inter facciamo record di gol su angolo con gente come Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni, Dzeko e Brozovic. Non è che ci siano grandi schemi, semplicemente hanno gli uomini giusti per essere pericolosi.
> 
> Noi forte di testa, chi abbiamo? Kjaer, ma fino ad un certo punto perchè ha sempre segnato poco anche per essere un difensore, Tomori, Ibra magari?



Ne abbiamo pochissimi : Ibra,Kjaer (avevamo..),Tomori e Theo (che sprechiamo mandandolo a battere i corner).

Ma il problema principale è a monte : noi non riusciamo a battere decentemente neanche un corner,quindi non dobbiamo neanche arrivare a fare la conta dei nostri possibili colpitori di testa.


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo pochissimi : Ibra,Kjaer (avevamo..),Tomori e Theo (che sprechiamo mandandolo a battere i corner).
> 
> Ma il problema principale è a monte : noi non riusciamo a battere decentemente neanche un corner,quindi non dobbiamo neanche arrivare a fare la conta dei nostri possibili colpitori di testa.


Questo è vero ma perchè non abbiamo neanche chi sia in grado di batterli bene. Poi certo si può lavorare sugli schemi ma più che nei corner offensivi mi preoccuperei di quelli difensivi. Se non erro, siamo nella top 3 delle squadre che hanno subito più gol su calcio d'angolo. Ecco, su questo si può e si deve migliorare.


----------



## nybreath (18 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che questo campionato potevamo vincerlo con la pipa in bocca ?
> Sarebbe bastato intervenire sul mercato in estate,senza fare la cahate di acquistare mezzi giocatori o presunti tali come Billy Ballo,Pellegri,Giroud,Florenzi,Messias,Bakayoko.
> 
> Un mercato da horror che ha permesso all'Inter prima di lasciarci andare in fuga,poi di recuperare in 5 partite tutti i punti di svantaggio e sverniciarci.



Lungi da me credere che Pioli sia un mega allenatore, ma mettersi oggi a criticare con questa esagerazione Pioli non ha senso.

Non abbiamo una rosa superiore a Inter Napoli o Juve e credere allo scudetto perche siamo li é bello, ma bisogna essere obiettivi.

Ieri venivamo da 120 minuti di coppa, ed era una partita che si poteva vincere risicatamente, come é successo ma ci hanno levato, tra l altro se theo lo segna il rigore, non crei proprio la possibilita di una situazione del genere al 95, la colpa non ce l ha solo l arbitro.

Ma in ogni caso, criticare Pioli cosi aspramente, quando dobbiamo giocare con krunic e baka a centrocampo, questi sono problemi che non ha risolto la societa, é appunto come dici tu, un mercato discutibile, Pioli ci puo mettere una pezza, ma certi elementi sono davvero idegni, ed é sicuramente un peccato, perche quest anno il campionato fa cosi schifo che con 2-3 giocatori lo si vinceva, anche avendo sti elementi mediocri, e invece purtroppo la verita é che chi comanda non é interessato minimamente a vincere, prendersela con Pioli ha poco senso.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In realtà però il nostro Sartori dovrebbe essere l'accoppiata Moncada-Almstadt e tutto il team di scouting(che non costa poco visto che abbiamo la dirigenza più pagata della serie A) ed in effetti sono loro che hanno portato i Theo Hernandez, i Leao, i Kalulu, i Saelemakers, i Dalot ma quello che non ho capito è perchè da un anno a questa parte si sia tornati allo stile Galliani/Giannino, con tanto affari più o meno loschi con procuratori come Beppe Riso. Pellegri, Florenzi, Bakayoko e Giroud non sono certo stati segnalati da Moncada, sono nomi noti e risaputi e quindi c'è da chiedersi come mai siano arrivati e che coerenza abbiano con il progetto. L'interpretazione che ho dato io è che Elliott sia passato, a causa delle perdite generate dal Covid, dal progetto in stile Borussia "investiamo sui giovani ma niente spese folli e niente over 30" a "prestiti strategici, parametri 0 e quel che volete ma basta ridurre il passivo". Nel 2019 con un passivo raccapricciante ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe sono stati investiti 35 milioni per Leao, 20 per Theo, una quindicina per Bennacer e Krunic, 7-8 per Duarte, si è preso Rebic in prestito e quando si è in Champions, ridotto il passivo, incrementati gli sponsor, si prende Messias in prestito all'ultimo giorno di mercato? A me pare chiaro che qualcosa a livello strategico sia cambiato (potremmo chiedere lumi a Boban).
> 
> Pioli invece andrebbe giudicato con una rosa all'altezza della vittoria, anche se concordo con te che stia lì perchè l'obiettivo è il piazzamento in Champions. Allegri quando è arrivato al Milan non era certo migliore di questo Pioli, anzi. Ricordo partite raccapriccianti sotto la sua gestione, anche nell'anno del tricolore, ma aveva Nesta-Thiago Silva in difesa ed Ibra, Pato, Robinho e Cassano in attacco e quindi ha vinto. O vuoi dirmi che Simone Inzaghi è un allenatore top senza il quale l'Inter non avrebbe vinto? Pensi che con Sinisa non sarebbero primi?


Questo post è da incorniciare! La società si è Gallianizzata! Pure Massara e Maldini parlano come il Condor. Il punto è che la Gallianizzazione porta sempre a disgrazie non solo sportive (quello ovvio), ma anche e soprattutto finanziarie.


----------



## El picinin (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Domanda per quelli che sognano l'esonero di Pioli: davvero pensate che la proprietà che ha sostituito Calhanoglu con Daniel Maldini, che non ha sostituito Kjaer, che ha lasciato Adli un anno in prestito al Bordeaux pur di risparmiare 8 milioni e pur sapendo di Bennacer e Kessie in Coppa d'Africa a gennaio, che ha acquistato Pellegri come terza punta vi porterà Klopp, Nagelsman, Conte o Guardiola?
> 
> Siete consci che se parte Pioli, arriva Sheva o l'Italiano di turno, vero? Davvero credete che basti azzeccare due cambi o cambiare modulo per tornare a vincere? A me sembra che si guardi il dito e non la luna e dopo 10 allenatori in 7-8 anni mi sorprende che si ricada ancora nel loop.


Bravo nemmeno a pensarci di mandarlo via,chissà con che chiavica ci ritroveremmo,almeno con lui lottiamo per andare in Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quoto anche le virgole del tuo discorso. Klop, Guardiola e Conte con sta rosa avrebbero fatto uguale. Se perdi i due DC titolari e non fai nulla per metterci una pezza allora l'allenatore di colpe ne ha 0.


quei 3 non verrebbero mai al milan, non accettano di giocare per partecipare e far giocare chi vuole la dirigenza.
pioli è uno yes man per questo è da noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> In realtà però il nostro Sartori dovrebbe essere l'accoppiata Moncada-Almstadt e tutto il team di scouting(che non costa poco visto che abbiamo la dirigenza più pagata della serie A) ed in effetti sono loro che hanno portato i Theo Hernandez, i Leao, i Kalulu, i Saelemakers, i Dalot ma quello che non ho capito è perchè da un anno a questa parte si sia tornati allo stile Galliani/Giannino, con tanto affari più o meno loschi con procuratori come Beppe Riso. Pellegri, Florenzi, Bakayoko e Giroud non sono certo stati segnalati da Moncada, sono nomi noti e risaputi e quindi c'è da chiedersi come mai siano arrivati e che coerenza abbiano con il progetto. L'interpretazione che ho dato io è che Elliott sia passato, a causa delle perdite generate dal Covid, dal progetto in stile Borussia "investiamo sui giovani ma niente spese folli e niente over 30" a "prestiti strategici, parametri 0 e quel che volete ma basta ridurre il passivo".* Nel 2019 con un passivo raccapricciante ed il Milan fuori dalle coppe sono stati investiti 35 milioni per Leao, 20 per Theo, una quindicina per Bennacer e Krunic, 7-8 per Duarte, si è preso Rebic in prestito e quando si è in Champions, ridotto il passivo, incrementati gli sponsor,* si prende Messias in prestito all'ultimo giorno di mercato? A me pare chiaro che qualcosa a livello strategico sia cambiato *(potremmo chiedere lumi a Boban).*
> 
> Pioli invece andrebbe giudicato con una rosa all'altezza della vittoria, anche se concordo con te che stia lì perchè l'obiettivo è il piazzamento in Champions. Allegri quando è arrivato al Milan non era certo migliore di questo Pioli, anzi. Ricordo partite raccapriccianti sotto la sua gestione, anche nell'anno del tricolore, ma aveva Nesta-Thiago Silva in difesa ed Ibra, Pato, Robinho e Cassano in attacco e quindi ha vinto. O vuoi dirmi che Simone Inzaghi è un allenatore top senza il quale l'Inter non avrebbe vinto? Pensi che con Sinisa non sarebbero primi?


poco da dire, dopo boban il 90% che è arrivato è spazzatura. salviamo i 2 prestiti con diritto tomori-tonali.
non abbiamo più speso soldi per NESSUNO.


----------



## Mika (18 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quei 3 non verrebbero mai al milan, non accettano di giocare per partecipare e far giocare chi vuole la dirigenza.
> pioli è uno yes man per questo è da noi.


Per lo meno tra gli ultimi Yesman avuti Pioli in CL ci ha portato e comunque con quel poco che la società gli da sta facendo il suo. Ovvio non è uno che ti fa vincere trofei ma non fa nemmeno danni come Giampaolo, Montella, Gattuso. 

Più che altro inizio ad avercela con la proprietà, questo inverno davvero bastava osare a prendere un difensore centrale ed un esterno destro che segni e potevamo davvero giocarcela ma invece...


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per lo meno tra gli ultimi Yesman avuti Pioli in CL ci ha portato e comunque con quel poco che la società gli da sta facendo il suo. Ovvio non è uno che ti fa vincere trofei ma non fa nemmeno danni come Giampaolo, Montella, Gattuso.
> 
> Più che altro inizio ad avercela con la proprietà, questo inverno davvero bastava osare a prendere un difensore centrale ed un esterno destro che segni e potevamo davvero giocarcela ma invece...


infatti non ho mai chiesto l'esonero di pioli.

i soldi c'erano. li abbiamo bruciati a mandare a zero donna, turca e a rinnovare ibra, oltre ad altri 7 netti tra giroud e florenzi che per quel che danno sono proprio esagerati..


----------



## -Lionard- (18 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poco da dire, dopo boban il 90% che è arrivato è spazzatura. salviamo i 2 prestiti con diritto tomori-tonali.
> non abbiamo più speso soldi per NESSUNO.


Guarda, ho preso i dati da un noto sito di calciomercato:

*Mercato 2019 (con passivo di bilancio a 146 milioni e ricavi a 265,5 milioni):

Acquisti: *

Leao 29,5 milioni
Theo Hernandez 21,5 milioni
Bennacer 17,2 milioni
Krunic 8,6 milioni
Duarte 10,6 milioni
Rebic prestito
Riscatto di Kessie a 24 milioni

totale = *111,4 milioni

Mercato 2020 (con passivo di bilancio a 194,6 milioni e ricavi a 241,1 milioni):

Acquisti:*

Tonali 10 milioni di prestito
Rebic riscatto a 6,7 milioni + Silva
Saelemakers riscatto a 5,25 milioni
Kjaer riscatto a 3,68 milioni
Hauge a 4,80 milioni
Kalulu a 1,19 milioni
Tatarusanu a 1 milione
Dalot in prestito a 500.000 euro
Diaz in prestito a 200.000 euro

Totale = *33,3 milioni 

Mercato 2021 (con passivo di bilancio a 96,4 milioni e ricavi a 261,1 milioni):

Acquisti:*

Tomori riscatto a 28,80 milioni
Maignan a 14,30 milioni
Tonali riscatto a 6,90 milioni
Adli 8 milioni (se vogliamo considerarlo in questa sessione)
Ballo Tourè 5 milioni
Riscatto Diaz a 3 milioni
Junior Messias prestito a 2,6 milioni
Florenzi 1 milione
Giroud 1 milione
Pellegri 1 milione
Bakayoko 2 milioni

*Totale = 73,6 milioni *

E' evidente che da quando è arrivato il Covid, la società ha chiuso i rubinetti ed ha scaricato i costi sulla squadra. Se non fossimo arrivati in Champions, avremmo fatto un mercato in linea con quello del 2020 e quindi non avremmo riscattato Tomori e preso Giroud e Bakayoko. Ma se in 1 anno riduci le perdite di 100 milioni, non puoi investire così poco nelle 2 sessioni di mercato successive.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Gennaio 2022)

ieri abbiamo fatto 20 tiri, sbagliato un rigore e preso una traversa.
il tutto con una rosa sempre ridotta all'osso.

le colpe di pioli quali sarebbero?


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pinolo dovrebbe andare a lezione da inzaghi.
> Ogni corner dell'Inter è un pericolo per la difesa avversaria.
> In questa stagione avranno già segnato 8-9 goal da calcio d'angolo.
> 
> Noi invece non riusciamo a battere neanche un corner decentemente,trova la differenze.....


È una cosa grottesca. Se abbiamo angolo a favore faccio zapping, e talmente avvilente che se ce lo danno darei la palla liberamente agli avversari, non sto scherzando.

Hai visto i segmentini men tutti scomparsi.

noi torneremo una società vincennte, quando gli altri parleranno di noi con invidia, e noi tritureremo le partite senza nessun tipo ti pavoneggiameto.

E naturalarme senza Pioli in panchina.Dovevamo fiondarci su Ranieri, avremo avuti meno ricami ma più punti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho preso i dati da un noto sito di calciomercato:
> 
> *Mercato 2019 (con passivo di bilancio a 146 milioni e ricavi a 265,5 milioni):
> 
> ...


si che puoi, se il tuo obiettivo è lo zero a bilancio.

NB: notare i ricavi. tutti a spippettarsi con mastro lindo cr7 degli ad. NON SALGONO.
diamo pure la colpa al covid.....


----------



## folletto (19 Gennaio 2022)

Il suo limite più grande (e di conseguenza anche della squadra) è l'incapacità di gestire il vantaggio, soprattutto con le piccole, il non saper cambiare ritmo durante una partita. O giochiamo a mille o diventiamo insicuri e vulnerabili, forse anche perché ci mancano gli uomini in mezzo capaci di dare il ritmo giusto al momento giusto ma di sicuro contano tanto i limiti di Pioli. Non siamo una grande squadra ma di sicuro non abbiamo un grande allenatore, ci farà anche giocare bene quando tutto gira come deve ma non sa cambiare quando serve, non sa mettere in atto il "piano B". Per puntare in alto servono almeno tre innesti di livello ma anche qualcuno che li sappia guidare nella buona ma anche e soprattutto nella cattiva sorte.


----------



## Solo (23 Gennaio 2022)

E' un po' che non che non ci sta più capendo niente. E' entrato dritto dritto nel suo classico tunnel da girone di ritorno. Altri 4 mesi così saranno una tortura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Gennaio 2022)

Merita di affondare con la sua nava. La nave Rade Krunic.
Non puoi giocare 90 minuti con Rade Krunic prima centrocampista e poi trequartista. 90 minuti senza una sola giocata degna di nota.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Merita di affondare con la sua nava. La nave Rade Krunic.
> Non puoi giocare 90 minuti con Rade Krunic prima centrocampista e poi trequartista. 90 minuti senza una sola giocata degna di nota.



Quando è entrato Bennacer per un ottimo l'ho intravisto dietro Giroud e ho sperato che fosse quella la sua posizione.
Invece niente,come al solito ci siamo condannati da soli facendo avanzare lo scarparo (che ovviamente doveva timbrare il cartellino anche oggi,con ben 90° regalati in campo...agli avversari).

Piuttosto di vedere l'amante di Pioli trequartista continuavo con Diaz.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Gennaio 2022)

Avanti con Krunic, allenatore patetico. Ho resistito a criticare squadra e allenatore.. ma ora.. 90 minuti di quel cesso, assurdo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Merita di affondare con la sua nava. La nave Rade Krunic.
> Non puoi giocare 90 minuti con Rade Krunic prima centrocampista e poi trequartista. 90 minuti senza una sola giocata degna di nota.


Un incapace Krunic, inciampa con il pallone tra i piedi e non sa dosare gli stop,


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Gennaio 2022)

Cmq prima di pioli cambierei il preparatore atletico. Non è possibile che per due anni di seguito a gennaio crolliamo completamente a livello fisico.


----------



## Dexter (23 Gennaio 2022)

Il cambio "tattico" Krunic-Diaz lo fai quando in società ti dicono che l unico obiettivo é la qualificazione in Champions. Io non credo che non volesse vincerla, non é scemo... semplicemente il pareggio, in base agli obiettivi societari, va benissimo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Cmq prima di pioli cambierei il preparatore atletico. Non è possibile che per due anni di seguito a gennaio crolliamo completamente a livello fisico.


A gennaio? Io direi che quest'anno abbiamo anticipato di due mesi, a metà novembre eravamo già belli cotti, da Milan-Verona è stata una sofferenza continua. Nel mezzo qualche fiammata come Roma-Milan ma poca roba, veramente poca.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gli farei vedere le partite del Torino di juric, invece di starsela a menare davanti l'area e non tirare mai in porta.


----------



## LucACM9 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il cambio "tattico" Krunic-Diaz lo fai quando in società ti dicono che l unico obiettivo é la qualificazione in Champions. Io non credo che non volesse vincerla, non é scemo... semplicemente il pareggio, in base agli obiettivi societari, va benissimo.


Per questa società è più importante arrivare 2/3/4 in modo sicuro piuttosto che tentare di arrivare 1 e rischiare di uscire tra le prime 4


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Gennaio 2022)

Imbarazzante. Ma non è una novità per me, lo dico da mesi che è entrato nel tunnel del guardiolismo e si è perso. Purtroppo è diventato anche presuntuoso come allenatore, e la cosa più preoccupante è che ancora non sa leggere le partite (possibile sbagliare i cambi sistematicamente?? ma come fai?). Ha deciso di arroccarsi con questo modulo e non ne vuol sentire di cambiare.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> Per questa società è più importante arrivare 2/3/4 in modo sicuro piuttosto che tentare di arrivare 1 e rischiare di uscire tra le prime 4


Ma guarda che tanto tra le prime 4 arrivi quest'anno forse, l'anno prossimo se l'intenzione come sembra essere è quella di spendere 0 euro in estate, gli introiti Champions li vedono col binocolo ma non per un anno ma per diversi anni.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il cambio "tattico" Krunic-Diaz lo fai quando in società ti dicono che l unico obiettivo é la qualificazione in Champions. Io non credo che non volesse vincerla, non é scemo... semplicemente il pareggio, in base agli obiettivi societari, va benissimo.


E l'obiettivo societario è quello di non "rischiare" di vincere lo scudetto,fidati.Comunque Pioli da noi ha trovato l'America come si diceva una volta e ai nostri lui va bene perché allenerebbe pure Crisantemi senza chiedere nulla dal mercato.


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> Per questa società è più importante arrivare 2/3/4 in modo sicuro piuttosto che tentare di arrivare 1 e rischiare di uscire tra le prime 4


Diciamo che sul concetto di sicuro c'è da discutere. Già l anno scorso ci salvarono il prestito "a deretano" di Tomori e 2 rigori contro l Atalanta all'ultima giornata. Quest'anno pare si sia deciso di non intervenire sul mercato... Chi ci salverà questa volta?


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Diciamo che sul concetto di sicuro c'è da discutere. Già l anno scorso ci salvarono il prestito "a deretano" di Tomori e 2 rigori contro l Atalanta all'ultima giornata. Quest'anno pare si sia deciso di non intervenire sul mercato... Chi ci salverà questa volta?


Per prestito "a deretano" penso tu intenda che Tomori è arrivato dopo i rifiuti di Kabak e Simakan,no,perché sembrava che la nostra dirigenza fosse andata spedita sull'inglese.


----------



## LucACM9 (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che tanto tra le prime 4 arrivi quest'anno forse, l'anno prossimo se l'intenzione come sembra essere è quella di spendere 0 euro in estate, gli introiti Champions li vedono col binocolo ma non per un anno ma per diversi anni.


Era inteso quest'anno ed in generale. L'anno prossimo (e i seguenti, come giustamente dici) visto come si stanno rafforzando le rivali, se non si spende una lira si lotta per il 5/6/7 posto. Finché il fondo non riuscirà nel suo intento, ovvero guadagnare sull'investimento fatto anni prima, non si farà mai il passo decisivo per vincere: *spendere*!


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per prestito "a deretano" penso tu intenda che Tomori è arrivato dopo i rifiuti di Kabak e Simakan,no,perché sembrava che la nostra dirigenza fosse andata spedita sull'inglese.


Do per buono quello che scrivi. In ogni caso cmq l'arrivo di Tomori è stata una manna dal cielo insperata che ci ha salvato dal quinto forse sesto posto. Se già solo per due rigori contro l'Atalanta non siamo arrivati quinti...


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pioli è l'allenatore perfetto per questo Milan, senza alcuna ambizione e probabilmente costruito ad hoc per NON vincere.

Ovviamente gli vanno dati anche dei meriti (quelli più grandi li ha Ibra, ovviamente) ma per i progetti vincenti serve ben altro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Febbraio 2022)

4 appunti da prendere:
- L'esperimento del trequartista atipico é fallito un altra volta, come contro l'Atalanta con Meite. Non si puo riproporrlo nei big match
- Serve un uomo a coprire il primo palo sui calci d'angolo! Nelle ultime partite abbiamo subito una miriade di gol su calcio d'angolo e - al minimo - 3 di questi sono entrati esattamente dove ci sarebbe stato il uomo sul primo palo. Da sistemare subito!
- Il posizionamento di Theo sui nostri calci d'angolo: Theo é forte a saltare di testa in area avversaria e pericoloso sulle ribattute fuori area. Dove lo posiziona? A battere un calcio d'angolo a 2. Non possiamo toglierci di uno dei nostri giocatori piu pericolosi in questo modo. Theo deve assolutamente saltare in area o posizionarsi dritto davanti. Qualsiasi altra posizione é una follia vera e propria.
- Kessié sempre piu indecente. Ok, che ieri era fuori posizione ma va a mezza velocita e voglia rispetto ad altri. Ormai ha salutato ufficialmente, mentalmente gia da un bell po. Il suo impiego é da ridurre, proviamo di rivitalizzare Bennacer.


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2022)

Tutto bene ma potevi metterlo Lazetic gli ultimi venti minuti, no?


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno ha capito i cambi? Senza senso. Prima o poi pagheremo la sua gestione da scemo durante la partita


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vuole imparare da culoncino per quanto riguarda i cambi?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Stava per combinarla grossa oggi con quei cambi. Uno peggio dell'altro Kessiè, Rebic e fra Tuck.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stava per combinarla grossa oggi con quei cambi. Uno peggio dell'altro Kessiè, Rebic e fra Tuck.


Chi doveva far entrare? Non doveva fare cambi? 90 minuti con gli stessi 11? Siamo in testa, abbiamo vinto, ogni volta che si gioca in questo topic solo critiche a prescindere.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha capito i cambi? Senza senso. Prima o poi pagheremo la sua gestione da scemo durante la partita


i cambi sono i soliti,forse ha sbagliato le combinazioni. 
Piu che altro me la prenderei con chi è entrato in versione scemo del villaggio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Pioli non deve essere criticato a priori. Godiamoci la giornata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi doveva far entrare? Non doveva fare cambi? 90 minuti con gli stessi 11?


Se Leao vedi che è leggermente stanco magari lo metti davanti insieme a Giroud, è il giocatore migliore che abbiamo e sarebbe stato importante nelle ripartenze che la Samp ci ha concesso. Kessiè trequartista poi inguardabile, non è una soluzione tollerabile.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli non deve essere criticato a priori. Godiamoci la giornata.


E' impossibile, sarà criticato a priori perché non è Super Mourinho, Super Sarri o Super Allegri...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' impossibile, sarà criticato a priori perché non è Super Mourinho, Super Sarri o Super Allegri...



Pazienza. Oggi godiamoci il primo posto seppure provvisorio.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chi doveva far entrare? Non doveva fare cambi? 90 minuti con gli stessi 11? Siamo in testa, abbiamo vinto, ogni volta che si gioca in questo topic solo critiche a prescindere.


Niente hai ragione, forza Milan! Abbiamo vinto, chiudiamo tutti gli altri topic! Evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sarebbe un inferno questo topic se fosse finita 1-1. Ma, ehi, abbiamo vinto! Le criticheeeeee


----------



## El picinin (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ha fatto i cambi che doveva fare,visto che non so sono più avvicinati ed abbiamo avuto tante occasioni, direi azzeccati


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (13 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stava per combinarla grossa oggi con quei cambi. Uno peggio dell'altro Kessiè, Rebic e fra Tuck.


Veramente con i cambi ha svoltato la gara, la Sampdoria stava prendendo ritmo e con i cambi non hanno più combinato nulla. Poi si sono mangiati di tutto e di più, ma non vedo che colpa dovrebbe averne Pioli oggi..


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Niente hai ragione, forza Milan! Abbiamo vinto, chiudiamo tutti gli altri topic! Evvivaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Sarebbe un inferno questo topic se fosse finita 1-1. Ma, ehi, abbiamo vinto! Le criticheeeeee


Ragazzi se dobbiamo criticare anche quando si porta a casa la vittoria allora quando daremo un merito a questo allenatore? Ok non vi piace, magari domani lo esonererete pure, sicuramente come dite voi è mediocre, ma è un mediocre che è attualmente primo e che ha più punti dei Super Allegri, Super Sarri e Super Mourinho e mi va bene così. Verrà criticato anche se vincerà uno scudetto. Perché oramai ha la tag "Mediocre" e non glie la toglierà nessuno.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> i cambi sono i soliti,forse ha sbagliato le combinazioni.
> Piu che altro me la prenderei con chi è entrato in versione scemo del villaggio


Al 56esimo, quindi con + di mezz'ora di partita da giocare, levi i due migliori in campo (Junior e Leao), con Giroud che dieci minuti più tardi ha iniziato a camminare e Florenzi che non riusciva più a tenere CANDREVA. Poi certo, i cambi sono entrati male, ma non é la prima volta che Pioli ci delizia con queste stupidaggini "per fare giocare un po' tutti"...


----------



## atomiko (13 Febbraio 2022)

A volte mi domando che partite guardiate, dopo i cambi la Samp non ha fatto 1 tiro in porta se non sbalgliavamo l'impossibile la partita sarebbe finita 2/3-0 ma godetevi al vittoria


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se dobbiamo criticare anche quando si porta a casa la vittoria allora quando daremo un merito a questo allenatore? Ok non vi piace, magari domani lo esonererete pure, sicuramente come dite voi è mediocre, ma è un mediocre prima che ha più punti dei Super Allegri, Super Sarri e Super Mourinho e mi va bene così. Verrà criticato anche se vincerà uno scudetto. Perché oramai ha la tag "Mediocre" e non glie la toglierà nessuno.


Ripropongo il dilemma: quindi quando vinciamo chiudiamo il forum? Riapriamo tutto e commentiamo solo quando si perde? É un forum di tifosi, ma esistono i bar per questi discorsi senza senso. In questo topic si parla di Pioli, non di quanto si gode per aver vinto.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> A volte mi domando che partite guardiate, dopo i cambi la Samp non ha fatto 1 tiro in porta se non sbalgliavamo l'impossibile la partita sarebbe finita 2/3-0 ma godetevi al vittoria


Krunic, Kessie e Saelemaker sono odiati qui nel forum, se entrano sbaglia.


----------



## Milo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Al 56esimo, quindi con + di mezz'ora di partita da giocare, levi i due migliori in campo (Junior e Leao), con Giroud che dieci minuti più tardi ha iniziato a camminare e Florenzi che non riusciva più a tenere CANDREVA. Poi certo, i cambi sono entrati male, ma non é la prima volta che Pioli ci delizia con queste stupidaggini "per fare giocare un po' tutti"...



te l’hai messo in maiuscolo, ma lo sai che candreva sta facendo una delle sue migliori stagioni vero?

poi dal 56esimo in poi mi pare abbiamo fatto il triplo dei tiri e rischiato 0!

qua non si capisce che se c’era guardiola avevamo comunque salamella krunic rebic romagnoli e giroud, stiamo vincendo siamo primi… andate a festeggiare questa domenica e le critiche le tiriamo fuori quando ci saranno


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripropongo il dilemma: quindi quando vinciamo chiudiamo il forum? Riapriamo tutto e commentiamo solo quando si perde? É un forum di tifosi, ma esistono i bar per questi discorsi senza senso. In questo topic si parla di Pioli, non di quanto si gode per aver vinto.


Scusami se vinciamo critichi Pioli, se perdiamo (giustamente) critichi Pioli, se pareggiamo te critichi Pioli. Scusami eh? Se si vince almeno prima un "bravo Pioli che l'ha portata a casa anche se forse nei cambi..." no subito in quarta a vedere il capello e non scrivere nulla sul fatto che dopo i cambi la Samp non ha fatto un tiro in porta... quello sia mai scriverlo...


----------



## davoreb (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripropongo il dilemma: quindi quando vinciamo chiudiamo il forum? Riapriamo tutto e commentiamo solo quando si perde? É un forum di tifosi, ma esistono i bar per questi discorsi senza senso. In questo topic si parla di Pioli, non di quanto si gode per aver vinto.


Vabbè ma oggettivamente che deve fare pioli? Vincerle tutte?

Sta facendo benissimo e le continue critiche a volte assurde stonano.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> te l’hai messo in maiuscolo, ma lo sai che candreva sta facendo una delle sue migliori stagioni vero?
> 
> poi dal 56esimo in poi mi pare abbiamo fatto il triplo dei tiri e rischiato 0!
> 
> qua non si capisce che se c’era guardiola avevamo comunque salamella krunic rebic romagnoli e giroud, stiamo vincendo siamo primi… andate a festeggiare questa domenica e le critiche le tiriamo fuori quando ci saranno


Finalmente qualcuno che lo ha capito, se va via Pioli non arriva Guardiola ma uno Sheva e non arrivano top player internazionali ma rimangono Krunic e i vostri odiati giocatori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' impossibile, sarà criticato a priori perché non è Super Mourinho, Super Sarri o Super Allegri...


Mi spiace, ma se non riuscite a tollerare opinioni diverse dalle vostre, è un vostro problema, non dell'utente che muove la critica. Abbiamo vinto, è andata bene, ma potevamo prendere l' 1-1 in modo casuale. Quest'anno quante partite non abbiamo vinto per la codardia dell'allenatore? Quindi oggi non bisogna criticare solo perché ci è andata bene... Non ha senso.


----------



## sottoli (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripropongo il dilemma: quindi quando vinciamo chiudiamo il forum? Riapriamo tutto e commentiamo solo quando si perde? É un forum di tifosi, ma esistono i bar per questi discorsi senza senso. In questo topic si parla di Pioli, non di quanto si gode per aver vinto.


Bah, secondo me cambi perfetti come tempismo e infatti partita messa in salamoia con rischio di farne altri 2 o 3, bravo Pioli


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2022)

Sta facendo un lavoro enorme dai è impossibile negarlo. Ogni volta che sta per entrare nel famoso tunnel riesce ad uscirne. E' migliorato. Ovviamente sarebbe fantastico vincere lo scudetto perché sta facendo molto bene, ma non mi aspetto da nulla. Stanno facendo tutti il massimo, anzi pensavo che il Kaioken fosse finito.. forse c'è ancora qualche goccia.

Se poi la Proprietà di pezzenti che abbiamo non tirano un cent è difficile pensare di vincere eh.


----------



## chicagousait (13 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo primi, potrebbe durare il tempo di una partita ma siamo primi. I complimenti a Pioli vanno fatti perché nonostante tutto riesce a fare risultato anche quando i cambi lasciano tutti perplessi


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma se non riuscite a tollerare opinioni diverse dalle vostre, è un vostro problema, non dell'utente che muove la critica. Abbiamo vinto, è andata bene, ma potevamo prendere l' 1-1 in modo casuale. Quest'anno quante partite non abbiamo vinto per la codardia dell'allenatore? Quindi oggi non bisogna criticare solo perché ci è andata bene... Non ha senso.


Raga, sono il primo a criticare quando non si vince, ma si è vinto, i cambi hanno dato un ultima mezzora tranquilla, la Sampdoria non ha più fatto un tiro, mi spiace ma non ha sbagliato i cambi, sbagliare i cambi significa che con essi la Samp doveva prenderci a pallonate.

Poi che non ti piace Pioli ci sta, ma che anche di fronte ad una vittoria non si becca mai un "bravo" è assurdo.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Scusami se vinciamo critichi Pioli, se perdiamo (giustamente) critichi Pioli, se pareggiamo te critichi Pioli. Scusami eh? Se si vince almeno prima un "bravo Pioli che l'ha portata a casa anche se forse nei cambi..." no subito in quarta a vedere il capello e non scrivere nulla sul fatto che dopo i cambi la Samp non ha fatto un tiro in porta... quello sia mai scriverlo...


Io critico Pioli quando sbaglia, non quando vince o perde. É un forum,si parla di calcio e di Milan. Altrimenti in alternativa ci sono i circoletti dei tifosi dove all'interno Florenzi é più forte di Cuadrado, Inter Mer., diffidati-mai, Pioli Is on Fire, Romagnoli mio capitano.


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io critico Pioli quando sbaglia, non quando vince o perde. É un forum,si parla di calcio e di Milan. Altrimenti in alternativa ci sono i circoletti dei tifosi dove all'interno Florenzi é più forte di Cuadrado, Inter Mer., diffidati-mai, Pioli Is on Fire, Romagnoli mio capitano.


Vabbeh che ti devo dire, io gioisco, mi spiace per te che non ti stai godendo la vittoria dopo anni che io e te abbiamo sputato il fegato per lo schifo che eravamo, tutto qui. Mi spiace davvero che un fratello rossonero non riesca a godersi le vittorie domenicali e una testa momentanea della classifica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Febbraio 2022)

Solo applausi, il resto non conta nulla. 
Bravo bravo bravo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Raga, sono il primo a criticare quando non si vince, ma si è vinto, i cambi hanno dato un ultima mezzora tranquilla, la Sampdoria non ha più fatto un tiro, mi spiace ma non ha sbagliato i cambi, sbagliare i cambi significa che con essi la Samp doveva prenderci a pallonate.
> 
> Poi che non ti piace Pioli ci sta, ma che anche di fronte ad una vittoria non si becca mai un "bravo" è assurdo.


Pioli secondo me ha questo vizio di tirare i remi in barca sul più bello. La Samp ha concesso più contropiedi perché uscendo Leao e Diaz ha preso coraggio... Noi abbiamo avuto più spazi per i contropiedi ma non avendo qualità non abbiamo chiuso la partita... 
Quando stai 1-0 in casa con la Samp non puoi fartela sotto e metti fuori Leao in una partita fondamentale.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vabbeh che ti devo dire, io gioisco, mi spiace per te che non ti stai godendo la vittoria, tutto qui.


Io me la godo più di tutti la vittoria. Ripeto, per il clima che cerchi tu, ci sono i circoli privati. Nei forum si discute, per cantare e ballare ci sono circoli e bar fuori San Siro, oltre al post-partita di Pellegatti. Non si può più scrivere nulla se si vince, pazzesco.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (13 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo vi sia stato un cambio di rotta da parte della proprietà sul fatto di acquistare giovani in rampa di lancio, credo semplicemente che Maldini sia quello che preferisce qualche giocatore di esperienza mentre Moncada remi verso giocatori giovani... Basta vedere che i nomi giovani sono arrivati da campionato francese o comunque di lingua francese (mercato che Moncada conosce bene). Prima con Boban si leggeva qualche nome dei campionati dell'est, adesso più nulla. Maldini, pur essendo aziendalista, è un accentratore che vuole fare di testa sua, gli piace avere ruolo decisionale e per questo rifiutò l'incarico che voleva conferirgli Fassone. Pur essendo inesperto, è una presenza ingombrante in un comparto dirigenziale, a volte credo anche difficile da contraddire. Nell'ultimo mercato Moncada penso sia stato ascoltato pochissimo, forse solo Adli è farina del suo sacco e arriverá un anno dopo. Non a caso ci sono voci secondo cui Moncada dovrebbe tornare al Monaco e sarebbe una grossa perdita secondo me.


a ecco oggi mon avevo ancora sentito la tua critica quotidiana a Maldini! Non condivido per niente soprattutto gli dai dell’incapace nel capire le qualità dei calciatori, secondo te non sa valutare se un giocatore è valido o no? eppoi basta von questo inesperto, oramai non è più un novizio!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> a ecco oggi mon avevo ancora sentito la tua critica quotidiana a Maldini! Non condivido per niente soprattutto gli dai dell’incapace nel capire le qualità dei calciatori, secondo te non sa valutare se un giocatore è valido o no? eppoi basta von questo inesperto, oramai non è più un novizio!!!


Hai quotato un messaggio di giorni fa. Credo pure di un altro topic tra l'altro... Buonanotte


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Febbraio 2022)

Penso agli anni recenti e all'angoscia e noia che mi veniva nel vedere il Milan di Pippo/Miha/Montella/Gattuso/Giampaol e ora finalmente mi diverto a vedere la mia squadra..

Ero uno di quelli del Pioli out e mi inorridiva il pensiero di passare da uno Spalletti sfiorato a Pioli, ma mi sono ricreduto presto. Il mister merita i complimenti. Se oggi vediamo i miglioramenti di tanti singoli (Calabria, Leao, Theo, Tonali), lo dobbiamo soprattutto lui. Se la squadra è così unita lo dobbiamo anche a lui. Siamo lì a giocarcela con una rosa inferiore all'Inter. 
Gli si criticava la tenuta mentale e il fatto che le sue squadre scomparissero a un certo punto della stagione e invece ha saputo tirare fuori una qualità grandiosa, che è quello di essere un perfetto equilibratore. Non sottovalutiamo questa caratteristica perché nei momenti no, ci rialziamo sempre. 

Poi tutti sbagliano (basti pensare a Inzaghi con i cambi) e anche io oggi avrei tenuto Leao qualche minuto in più, ma probabilmente il mister avrà visto qualcosa che noi non abbiamo visto.

In questo momento storico è il migliore allenatore che possiamo avere. Non possiamo permetterci Klopp e non abbiamo ancora una squadra da Klopp.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (13 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hai quotato un messaggio di giorni fa. Credo pure di un altro topic tra l'altro... Buonanotte


il giorno è sbagliato ma la sostanza non cambia buonanotte a te!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Febbraio 2022)

La verità è che

- Saelemakers è entrato benissimo, anche se ha sbagliato le ultime decisioni
- Kessié è entrato bene
- Rebic ha sbagliato molto ma ha dato vivacità, mentre Leao era stravolto
- La Sampdoria prima dei tre cambi si stava riprendendo, dopo le tre sostituzioni non ha più combinato nulla
- Maignan non si è neanche sporcato i cambi

bonus: l'allenatore che doveva essere esonerato a ottobre/novembre è primo in classifica, i guru Mourinho/Sarri se tutto va bene lotteranno per un posto in Conference League.


Poi liberissimi di chiedere il suo esonero perché non ha schierato Lazetic, eh.


----------



## mil77 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ripropongo il dilemma: quindi quando vinciamo chiudiamo il forum? Riapriamo tutto e commentiamo solo quando si perde? É un forum di tifosi, ma esistono i bar per questi discorsi senza senso. In questo topic si parla di Pioli, non di quanto si gode per aver vinto.


Critiche ridicole. Quando si cancella si gode e basta. Oggi Pioli, quando stavamo andando un pelo in difficoltà, con i csmbinl'ha rimessa subito a posto....da lì nessun tiro subito e avuto più volte l'occasione x il raddoppio. Altro non c'è da dire


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Critiche ridicole. Quando si cancella si gode e basta. Oggi Pioli, quando stavamo andando un pelo in difficoltà, con i csmbinl'ha rimessa subito a posto....da lì nessun tiro subito e avuto più volte l'occasione x il raddoppio. Altro non c'è da dire


Anche Calciatori Brutti sui social é una buona alternativa ai Milan Club. Tutti posti dove potete sentirvi liberi di esprimere la vostra omosessualità repressa nei riguardi di Pioli, Maldini e Gazidis, dove potete urlare Inter brutta e Lautaro cattivo, dove quando si vince si blaterano le solite frasette da baretto, 7 Champions League, SETTEEEE, forza Capitan Romagnoli...
Qua, per fortuna, si parla di calcio. Ed oggi i cambi di Pioli non mi sono piaciuti. Posso? Sto per caso dicendo di non godere del primo posto in classifica? Non mi pare. Mettetemi in ignore per favore se volete, ripeto, questo é un forum, non il baretto della curva Sud.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2022)

per me deve capire che diaz e/o messias ci vogliono nel 2o tempo per cambiarla e chiuderla.
entrambi titolari poi non abbiamo nessuno dalla pachina.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Vedo che molti l'hanno già scritto, oggi ha rischiato davvero grosso facendo cambi difensivi già al 57', tra l'altro togliendo il miglior contropiedista quando il canovaccio vedeva una Samp che doveva scoprirsi e ci ha concesso ripartenze che poi abbiamo infatti sprecato. Quei cambi andavano fatti ma non così presto e non tutti insieme. Per fortuna è andata bene, adesso sotto con la prossima.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io critico Pioli quando sbaglia, non quando vince o perde. É un forum,si parla di calcio e di Milan. Altrimenti in alternativa ci sono i circoletti dei tifosi dove all'interno Florenzi é più forte di Cuadrado, Inter Mer., diffidati-mai, Pioli Is on Fire, Romagnoli mio capitano.




Secondo te che cambi avrebbe dovuto fare? E quando? Oggi secondo me non ha sbagliato nulla Pioli...Leao non ne aveva più ed era un po' acciaccato, Messias non è un fondista ed è giusto che sia uscito..Brahim uguale se la metti sul fisico non rende, l'unico cambio inutile è Florenzi/ Kalulu ma forse voleva premiare il romano con qualche applauso e far capire a Kalulu che ormai è quasi il primo cambio. 
Poi scusa far giocare tutti per metterli in condizione mi sembra una cosa giusta.
Secondo me sei prevenuto su Pioli, attenzione che se salta lui la società va su Sheva Brocchi e Oddo.


----------



## numero 3 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Anche Calciatori Brutti sui social é una buona alternativa ai Milan Club. Tutti posti dove potete sentirvi liberi di esprimere la vostra omosessualità repressa nei riguardi di Pioli, Maldini e Gazidis, dove potete urlare Inter brutta e Lautaro cattivo, dove quando si vince si blaterano le solite frasette da baretto, 7 Champions League, SETTEEEE, forza Capitan Romagnoli...
> Qua, per fortuna, si parla di calcio. Ed oggi i cambi di Pioli non mi sono piaciuti. Posso? Sto per caso dicendo di non godere del primo posto in classifica? Non mi pare. Mettetemi in ignore per favore se volete, ripeto, questo é un forum, non il baretto della curva Sud.



Non ti offendere ma posso non essere d'accordo?
L'hai scritto tu é un forum non una tua chat privata fra te e il tuo ego.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Secondo te che cambi avrebbe dovuto fare? E quando? Oggi secondo me non ha sbagliato nulla Pioli...Leao non ne aveva più ed era un po' acciaccato, Messias non è un fondista ed è giusto che sia uscito..Brahim uguale se la metti sul fisico non rende, l'unico cambio inutile è Florenzi/ Kalulu ma forse voleva premiare il romano con qualche applauso e far capire a Kalulu che ormai è quasi il primo cambio.
> Poi scusa far giocare tutti per metterli in condizione mi sembra una cosa giusta.
> Secondo me sei prevenuto su Pioli, attenzione che se salta lui la società va su Sheva Brocchi e Oddo.


Non sono prevenuto, anzi, so bene che un altro allenatore farebbe peggio, perché sarebbe di sicuro un ripiego come quelli da te citati...Infatti mai approverei un suo eventuale esonero, se non a Giugno. Ma da qui a farlo passare per un fenomeno ce ne passa, la gestione dei cambi in quasi ogni partita é veramente discutibile. Nel derby Inzaghi causa cambi é stato demolito (e sono virtualmente primi)...il cambio Kalulu-Florenzi doveva arrivare venti minuti prima (fosse per me anche 90 minuti prima con Calabria a sx, ma vabè, sono gusti), Giroud non si reggeva in piedi e cambia Leao in giornata, Messias aveva fatto una partita più che dignitosa e invece che mettere Saele per Diaz cambia lui. L ho notato solo io che si é coperto sull 1-0 quindi? Le occasioni nate dopo in contropiede non sono merito dei cambi, anzi, Leao ne avrebbe fatti altri due.


----------



## Dexter (13 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non ti offendere ma posso non essere d'accordo?
> L'hai scritto tu é un forum non una tua chat privata fra te e il tuo ego.


Certo che puoi scriverlo, purché la risposta non sia "abbiamo vinto quindi taci, Piolo fenomeno"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

Quando si vince non si può criticare perchè è il momento dei fanboy (che poi spariscono quando le cose si mettono male  ).
Abbiamo vinto e si gode,ma non si può affermare che Pioli non ha sbagliato i cambi.

Saelemeker è entrato in campo dopo una nottata passata a giocare in modalità carriera e si credeva il nuovo Messi (e nell'azione in cui ha ripetutamente scartato 3-4 giocatori senza provare mai il tiro o un passaggio,l'avrei subito buttato fuori a calci,un pò come fece Mancini con Balotelli ai tempi del City)
Kessie in versione trequartista inutile,inguardabile e logorante per noi tifosi.
Più un Rebic ancora palesemente fuori forma.

E cosa più importante,questi cambi sono stati fatti tutti e tre al minuto 57°,facendo uscire dal campo Leao,il migliore dei nostri e che poteva portare a termine qualche contropiede,più Messias che comunque stava giocando bene.
Erano anche cambi giusti e obbligati (vista la panchina),ma da fare dal 75° minuto in poi,non così presto.

Anche perchè poi basta un niente per riaprire la partita,e noi ne sappiamo qualcosa..........................................................................................


----------



## LukeLike (13 Febbraio 2022)

Ma solo io ho visto un miglioramento della proposta offensiva dopo il famigerato triplice cambio?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Febbraio 2022)

Esoneroh subitoh?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando si vince non si può criticare perchè è il momento dei fanboy (che poi spariscono quando le cose si mettono male  ).
> Abbiamo vinto e si gode,ma non si può affermare che Pioli non ha sbagliato i cambi.
> 
> Saelemeker è entrato in campo dopo una nottata passata a giocare in modalità carriera e si credeva il nuovo Messi (e nell'azione in cui ha ripetutamente scartato 3-4 giocatori senza provare mai il tiro o un passaggio,l'avrei subito buttato fuori a calci,un pò come fece Mancini con Balotelli ai tempi del City)
> ...


Vero, ma.. Pioli non è un fenomeno fino a prova contraria. E' come in tutte le professioni c'è chi è bravo chi superbravo chi incapace.. Se Pioli azzeccasse tutti i cambi e tutte le strategie e tutto quello che chiedete sarebbe un top allenatore. Ma non è lo è ed ha i suoi limiti. Ma non è nemmeno un cesso come io mi aspettavo all'inizio.. Io all'inizio affermavo che il salto è stato fatto grazie ad Ibra..

Ma ormai Zlatan è più in una casa di cura che in campo, ormai ora non si può più parlare di meriti di Ibra. (imo).

Io, personalmente, non riesco nemmeno più criticare e non riesco trovare nessuna critica. Si certo i cambi può fare meglio.. ma alla fine siamo a -2 dall'Inda che è campione d'Italia in carica con un Proprietà di tirchi che nel mercato di gennaio ha tirato la modica cifra di 0 $$$$$ mentre gli altri prendono i Gosens e Vlahovic noi prendiamo un mister x.

Io credo che ora c'è una buona chimica tra squadra ed allenatore. Non mi aspetto di vincere lo scudetto.

Mi aspetto però che in estate Eddiot tiri fuori i soldi con qualche innesto importante allora si che Pioli dovrà alzare la lasticella e non avere più scuse.

Non è che possiamo stare nello status quo sempre però eh che balle


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Per alcuni criticare a prescindere Pioli sembra una necessità.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi Pioli ha fatto gli unico cambi che poteva fare, e chi doveva mettere??

Gabbia, Maldini, Castillejo e Baccaiocò??


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oggi Pioli ha fatto gli unico cambi che poteva fare, e chi doveva mettere??
> 
> Gabbia, Maldini, Castillejo e Baccaiocò??


Bella domanda. L'anno scorso era da esonerare perché non metteva un certo *Hauge* (che è finito a fare panchina in Bundesliga). Adesso da quello che ho capito NON deve fare cambi in attacco, deve far giocare i titolari per 90 minuti


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oggi Pioli ha fatto gli unico cambi che poteva fare, e chi doveva mettere??
> 
> Gabbia, Maldini, Castillejo e Baccaiocò??



Qualcuno dimentica chi abbiamo in panchina.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Febbraio 2022)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Bella domanda. L'anno scorso era da esonerare perché non metteva un certo Hauge (che è finito a fare panchina in Bundesliga). Adesso da quello che ho capito NON deve fare cambi in attacco.



Hauge....


----------



## egidiopersempre (13 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando si vince non si può criticare perchè è il momento dei fanboy (che poi spariscono quando le cose si mettono male  ).
> Abbiamo vinto e si gode,ma non si può affermare che Pioli non ha sbagliato i cambi.
> 
> Saelemeker è entrato in campo dopo una nottata passata a giocare in modalità carriera e si credeva il nuovo Messi (e nell'azione in cui ha ripetutamente scartato 3-4 giocatori senza provare mai il tiro o un passaggio,l'avrei subito buttato fuori a calci,un pò come fece Mancini con Balotelli ai tempi del City)
> ...


La verità è che dopo i cambi siamo decisamente migliorati, rischiato niente e abbiamo avuto più occasioni. Leao stava trotterellando in campo da tutto il 2° tempo. Diaz era diventato inutile. Messias per me stava giocando bene e l'avrei tenuto un filo di più. Detto questo ognuno può stare qua a sdottoreggiare, ma i risultati di Pioli da 75 partite con questa squadra non certo di fenomeni parlano da soli


----------



## El picinin (13 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2022)

E niente. Il sogno diventa più reale e raggiungibile partita dopo partita.
Grazie mister non molliamo un cm fino alla fine.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vero, ma.. Pioli non è un fenomeno fino a prova contraria. E' come in tutte le professioni c'è chi è bravo chi superbravo chi incapace.. Se Pioli azzeccasse tutti i cambi e tutte le strategie e tutto quello che chiedete sarebbe un top allenatore. Ma non è lo è ed ha i suoi limiti. Ma non è nemmeno un cesso come io mi aspettavo all'inizio.. Io all'inizio affermavo che il salto è stato fatto grazie ad Ibra..
> 
> Ma ormai Zlatan è più in una casa di cura che in campo, ormai ora non si può più parlare di meriti di Ibra. (imo).
> 
> ...



Ma infatti nessuno dice che è scarso come la  ,solo che deve migliorare sotto certi aspetti come quelli delle formazioni iniziali/sostituzioni/feticci/staff.
Da quando è arrivato con noi è cresciuto molto come allenatore,dato che da semplice traghettatore è riuscito a prendere per mano la squadra,ma ora serve lo step successivo,così come serve a tutta la squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno dice che è scarso come la  ,solo che deve migliorare sotto certi aspetti come quelli delle formazioni iniziali/sostituzioni/feticci/staff.
> Da quando è arrivato con noi è cresciuto molto come allenatore,dato che da semplice traghettatore è riuscito a prendere per mano la squadra,ma ora serve lo step successivo,così come serve a tutta la squadra.



Per me il più grande merito di Pioli è aver creato un gruppo molto unito.


----------



## mil77 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Anche Calciatori Brutti sui social é una buona alternativa ai Milan Club. Tutti posti dove potete sentirvi liberi di esprimere la vostra omosessualità repressa nei riguardi di Pioli, Maldini e Gazidis, dove potete urlare Inter brutta e Lautaro cattivo, dove quando si vince si blaterano le solite frasette da baretto, 7 Champions League, SETTEEEE, forza Capitan Romagnoli...
> Qua, per fortuna, si parla di calcio. Ed oggi i cambi di Pioli non mi sono piaciuti. Posso? Sto per caso dicendo di non godere del primo posto in classifica? Non mi pare. Mettetemi in ignore per favore se volete, ripeto, questo é un forum, non il baretto della curva Sud.


Abbiamo visto due partite diverse. Io ho visto un Milan che ha segnato subito e poi controllato senza rendersi pericoloso (tranne un tiro di Messias). Ho visto che la samp ha inizio secondo tempo ha messo la testa fuori facendo l'unico tiro in porta della partita. Ho visto che con il triplo cambio Pioli l'ha rimessa a posto, la Samp è sparita e il Milan ha sfiorato più volte il raddoppio. Poi non capisco cosa c'entrano Maldini e Gazidis....e se c'è uno che odia, ma proprio odia, la storia delle 7 champion sono io....


----------



## jacky (14 Febbraio 2022)

è una questione di mentalità. ieri il Milan non ha giocato
non puoi passare da farne 4 in un'ora alla Lazio a metterti paura della quart'ultima in classifica senza proporre NIENTE in casa
ieri Pioli malissimo


----------



## uolfetto (14 Febbraio 2022)

Una cosa che ho notato io nel calcio (non su Pioli proprio del calcio in generale) è questa:
se nel primo tempo giochi male e stai perdendo 1-0 ma poi nel secondo tempo la ribalti e vinci 2 a 1 allora l'allenatore è un genio o comunque nessuno si lamenta; se invece nel primo tempo vinci 2 a 0 e poi nella ripresa subisci un gol e soffri allora l'allenatore è un fesso e tutti si lamentano. Eppure il risultato è sempre 2 a 1 e pure gli andamenti della partita sono simili seppur rovesciati. La stessa cosa si puo' estendere a tutta la stagione: se inizi e nella prima parte sei quinto in classifica e poi alla fine arrivi terzo allora hai fatto un buon campionato, se invece all'inizio eri primo e poi magari finisci terzo allora tutti si lamentano ed è stato un disastro. Non so se qualcun altro ha notato questa dinamica che penso abbia motivazioni psicologiche.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Febbraio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ho notato io nel calcio (*non su Pioli proprio del calcio in generale*) è questa:
> se nel primo tempo giochi male e stai perdendo 1-0 ma poi nel secondo tempo la ribalti e vinci 2 a 1 allora l'allenatore è un genio o comunque nessuno si lamenta; se invece nel primo tempo vinci 2 a 0 e poi nella ripresa subisci un gol e soffri allora l'allenatore è un fesso e tutti si lamentano. Eppure il risultato è sempre 2 a 1 e pure gli andamenti della partita sono simili seppur rovesciati. La stessa cosa si puo' estendere a tutta la stagione: se inizi e nella prima parte sei quinto in classifica e poi alla fine arrivi terzo allora hai fatto un buon campionato, se invece all'inizio eri primo e poi magari finisci terzo allora tutti si lamentano ed è stato un disastro. Non so se qualcun altro ha notato questa dinamica che penso abbia motivazioni psicologiche.



Invece con Pioli è diverso, se nel primo tempo giochi male e stai perdendo 1-0 ma poi nel secondo tempo la ribalti e vinci 2-1, allora Pioli è scarso e ha regalato il primo tempo schierando una formazione sbagliata, e comunque si è suicidato l'allenatore avversario.


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Fatemi un fischio quando prenderemo un allenatore che su 10 ne vince 8-9. 
Questo su 10 , ne vince 3, ne perde 3 e ne pareggia 3. 
Salernitana, Spezia, Italiano e cessi vari che ci poggiano le.palle in testa da due anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me deve capire che diaz e/o messias ci vogliono nel 2o tempo per cambiarla e chiuderla.
> entrambi titolari poi non abbiamo nessuno dalla pachina.


non la vuol capire


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Inguardabile la squadra oggi. Ha grandi colpe per questa non vittoria. Contro l'ultima in classifica, la squadra più scarsa del campionato. Indecenti


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie per dove ci ha portato, ma con questo non si vince niente.

Non è possibile che OGNI VOLTA che si può allungare, si stecca.


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Può migliorare quanto vuole. Ma una cosa non potrà mai cambiarla: è un perdente e tale resterà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

Pensare che contro la Samp la critica era proprio che si dovevano chiudere le perdite anzichè girarsi i pollici.
Ma per alcuni fanboy non si poteva criticare perchè erano stati portati a casa 3 punti.

Ora godete assieme alle altre tifoserie per questo meraviglioso punto conquistato contro l'ultima in classifica.
E per le prossime partite continuate pure a tapparvi gli occhi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maledetto mediocre


----------



## El picinin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cosa c'entra Pioli se chi era in campo sbagliava tutte le scelte anche quelle più semplici ?


----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ripeto: doveva essere il nostro Spalletti, il ponte che ci riportava ai piani alti ma che andava sostituito a missione compiuta.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Bravo nel gestire il gruppo ma un perdente nato purtroppo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Pioli se chi era in campo sbagliava tutte le scelte anche quelle più semplici ?



Concordo 

Ma già che parti senza Kessie titolare, sbagli.

Piaccia o non piaccia è più forte di Bennacer.

Sul resto nulla da dire, i cambi ha fatto quelli obbligati.

Non è certo colpa di Pioli se non vinci con la Salernitana.

Se i giocatori la affrontano concentrati non serve nemmeno un allenatore


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo
> 
> Ma già che parti senza Kessie titolare, sbagli.
> 
> ...



Ho visto un atteggiamento sbagliato in tutti. Pioli deve essere meno buono con i giocatori.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho visto un atteggiamento sbagliato in tutti. Pioli deve essere meno buono con i giocatori.



Se un giocatore ha bisogno di essere spronato dall' allenatore per fare bene, è un giocatore mediocre


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho visto un atteggiamento sbagliato in tutti. Pioli deve essere meno buono con i giocatori.


Un chierichetto


----------



## numero 3 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non si può dare la colpa a Pioli
Una cappella di Maignan
Tomori non né ha presa una
Tonali a mezzo servizio
Benna ammonito
Theo alla Cimabue
Giroud versione Cerci
Messias un tiro
Saele rimasto in panchina
Romagnoli in confusione


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se un giocatore ha bisogno di essere spronato dall' allenatore per fare bene, è un giocatore mediocre



Noi siamo pieni di mediocri.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un chierichetto



Che allena il Diavolo non dura a lungo


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo
> 
> Ma già che parti senza Kessie titolare, sbagli.
> 
> ...


Quoto. Oggi Pioli poteva fare poco..A parte sparare in testa con un fucile da cecchino a Leao e Diaz, ma poi sarebbe andato a processo per omicidio e ci sarebbe toccato Brocchi, quindi bene così. Se ai giocatori tremano le gambe, se Tonali decide di tornare per una sera quello dello scorso anno...può farci poco. Con la Salernitana bisogna vincere anche senza allenatore


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se un giocatore ha bisogno di essere spronato dall' allenatore per fare bene, è un giocatore mediocre


Se poi deve essere Padre Pioli a spronarti.......non darebbe la carica neanche a un bambino cristo santo


----------



## El picinin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi siamo pieni di mediocri.


E allora bisogna decidersi,o abbiamo giocatori mediocri, ed allora Pioli sta facendo un lavorone,o e scarso l allenatore.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se poi deve essere Padre Pioli a spronarti.......non darebbe la carica neanche a un bambino cristo santo



Ma no dai, Pioli per me, è uno che ti insulta in faccia se necessario.

Per me è proprio il concetto sbagliato che deve essere l'allenatore a spronarti.

Sei un calciatore, si parla di calcio, quindi devi essere tu a spronare l' allenatore e non viceversa 

Si chiama calcio, di conseguenza il protagonista è il calciatore per definizione


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Per me sarebbe da cacciare solo per il cambio Diaz-Kessie ogni volta, perché se vuoi giocare con Kessie allora passa a 3, ti copri meglio e fai più densità, invece no, è innamorato dei giocatori, pensa di poter sbloccare Diaz che viene spazzato via ogni volta, se poi non azzecca un passaggio diventa pure dannoso.
Capito il problema? non abbiamo trequartisti ma chiamiamo lo spagnolo trequartista, non abbiamo ali destre e allora speriamo nel messia, sta bollendo nel suo brodo, tutte le nostre armi diventeranno punti deboli, la fisicità di Kessie, le folate di Leao e Theo, la sicurezza di Tomori che con quel pippone col 13 vicino è ormai un ricordo, in più manca Ibra che gli diceva cosa fare, insomma, poca roba 'sto Pioli, si è un po' goduto il Milan, ha fatto scelte conservative e da mulino bianco, si è tenuto Kessie e Romagna che sono due ex ma non ha trovato altre soluzioni ai deludenti Diaz o Benna o ad un modulo che difensivamente concede troppo, TROPPO, al di là dei nostri regali e della gamba che pure senza coppe a volte c'è e a volte no.
E' un grosso pacciugo 'sta squadra, spero solo che non lo premino per una qualific. Champs scontata, non ha fatto molto quest'anno, tante figure di cacca ma poca crescita, siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso che vuole vincere un quarto posto, solo che per colpa di questo genio ci sarà da sudare.


----------



## El picinin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbe da cacciare solo per il cambio Diaz-Kessie ogni volta, perché se vuoi giocare con Kessie allora passa a 3, ti copri meglio e fai più densità, invece no, è innamorato dei giocatori, pensa di poter sbloccare Diaz che viene spazzato via ogni volta, se poi non azzecca un passaggio diventa pure dannoso.
> Capito il problema? non abbiamo trequartisti ma chiamiamo lo spagnolo trequartista, non abbiamo ali destre e allora speriamo nel messia, sta bollendo nel suo brodo, tutte le nostre armi diventeranno punti deboli, la fisicità di Kessie, le folate di Leao e Theo, la sicurezza di Tomori che con quel pippone col 13 vicino è ormai un ricordo, in più manca Ibra che gli diceva cosa fare, insomma, poca roba 'sto Pioli, si è un po' goduto il Milan, ha fatto scelte conservative e da mulino bianco, si è tenuto Kessie e Romagna che sono due ex ma non ha trovato altre soluzioni ai deludenti Diaz o Benna o ad un modulo che difensivamente concede troppo, TROPPO, al di là dei nostri regali e della gamba che pure senza coppe a volte c'è e a volte no.
> E' un grosso pacciugo 'sta squadra, spero solo che non lo premino per una qualific. Champs scontata, non ha fatto molto quest'anno, tante figure di cacca ma poca crescita, siamo la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso che vuole vincere un quarto posto, solo che per colpa di questo genio ci sarà da sudare.


Non concordo in nulla di questo post.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> E allora bisogna decidersi,o abbiamo giocatori mediocri, ed allora Pioli sta facendo un lavorone,o e scarso l allenatore.



Abbiamo qualche ottimo giocatore e molti mediocri perciò non si può dire, per me, che Pioli è scarso.


----------



## Gamma (19 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo fatto una partita di paura.
Pioli ha la colpa di dover gestire meglio psicologicamente l'approccio alla gara in queste partite. Abbiamo una squadra giovane, non abituata a un certo tipo di pressione.
Alle volte emerge una mentalità "perdente"(non voglio offendere Pioli perché sono uno di quelli che pensa che i risultati ottenuti siano per gran parte merito suo) per la quale vinciamo i match da "underdog" contro l'Inter ad esempio, mentre non riusciamo a concretizzare nei match dove partiamo favoritissimi.
Anche con la Samp non abbiamo creato molto e abbiamo chiuso 1-0 dopo il gol che è stato frutto di una giocata individuale di Leao.

Fatichiamo con le squadre che partono sfavorite perché la nostra forza spesso deriva dalle nostre difficoltà e quando siamo noi i favoriti(nettamente) non riusciamo a gestire le partite.

2-1 all'Inter, 4-0 alla Lazio... 2-2 con la Salernitana, vien da sé che qualcosa a livello psicologico non torna.

Tatticamente non gli si può dire molto oggi, quando c'è disparità tecnica tra le due squadre non sono i dettagli a fare la differenza.
Chiunque tra i nostri 11 avrebbe dovuto mangiare gli 11 della Salernitana, invece ci siamo ritrovati con una marea di errori individuali e scelte sbagliate di vario genere.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maigan 4. Indisponente
Calabria 6 compitino
Tomori 4. In evidente involuzione
Romagnoli 5,5. Discreto
Hernandez 5, 5. Non c'è verso che vada senza palla.
Bennacer 5. Monopiede
Tonali 5. Una delle peggiori partite
Messias 6,5. Il migliore
Diaz 4. Giochiamo in10
Leao 4. Indisponente e anche lui non c'è verso vada senza palla 
Giroud 5. Impalpabile

Rebic6,5 con Messias il migliore.Basta tirare da fuori per far gol.

Pioli 4 mai un cambio di modulo mai.
Anche questa volta i nostri cc sono andati in affanno e lui non cambia niente.Complimenti.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto una partita di paura.
> *Pioli ha la colpa di dover gestire meglio psicologicamente l'approccio alla gara in queste partite. Abbiamo una squadra giovane, non abituata a un certo tipo di pressione.*
> Alle volte emerge una mentalità "perdente"(non voglio offendere Pioli perché sono uno di quelli che pensa che i risultati ottenuti siano per gran parte merito suo) per la quale vinciamo i match da "underdog" contro l'Inter ad esempio, mentre non riusciamo a concretizzare nei match dove partiamo favoritissimi.
> Anche con la Samp non abbiamo creato molto e abbiamo chiuso 1-0 dopo il gol che è stato frutto di una giocata individuale di Leao.
> ...



Pioli deve essere, quando serve, più duro con i suoi.


----------



## Gamma (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli deve essere, quando serve, più duro con i suoi.



È così.
Un Antonio Conte, che ha molti difetti, per carità, partite come questa non le perde proprio perché sa bene quando usare il bastone e quando la carota. Non è un caso che l'Inter l'anno scorso abbia vinto con tutto quello scarto, queste partite le affrontava col piglio giusto.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> È così.
> Un Antonio Conte, che ha molti difetti, per carità, partite come questa non le perde proprio perché sa bene quando usare il bastone e quando la carota. Non è un caso che l'Inter l'anno scorso abbia vinto con tutto quello scarto, queste partite le affrontava col piglio giusto.



Purtroppo, Pioli che è una gran persona, non ce lo vedo a fare il Conte.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Parte con Brahim Diaz.
Ma se fosse partito con Saele veniva giù il mondo. E quando è entrato forse si è capito perché non è stato schierato dall'inizio.
Idem con Kessie. Lo avesse schierato subito tutti a criticare che non si può lanciare titolare un giocatore in ciabatte da mesi.
Piuttosto:
Mezz'ora di allenamento in più a tutti sui cross.
E lui faccia in modo che noi si arrivi a fondo campo sulle fasce. Quelle sono le azioni pericolose


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non concordo in nulla di questo post.


Va bene, ma se non argomenti non posso sapere perché.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Febbraio 2022)

tutte le attenuanti che vogliamo però ormai gli indizi che non sappia gestire questo tipo di partite sono troppi e sinceramente cominciano a farsi seri i dubbi se possa condurci a vincere qualche trofeo


----------



## jacky (19 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> tutte le attenuanti che vogliamo però ormai gli indizi che non sappia gestire questo tipo di partite sono troppi e sinceramente cominciano a farsi seri i dubbi se possa condurci a vincere qualche trofeo


Il problema è ancora più grave e ancora più in alto, ovvero che questo tipo di allenatore va benissimo proprio per questo tipo di motivo

perché meglio un Milan secondo terzo e in pianta stabile in UCL, che un Milan che vince ma che deve portare il monte ingaggi da 80 ad almeno 140. E sto basso!!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Febbraio 2022)

Fino a quando non capirà che questa squadra ha sempre bisogno di pressioni per rendere al meglio continueremo a toppare queste partite.


----------



## Devil man (19 Febbraio 2022)

Cioè l'unica partita da preparare, NON HAI COPPE, non hai Champions League e Europa League e mi vai quasi a perdere contro la Salernitana?

#pioliout


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Febbraio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è ancora più grave e ancora più in alto, ovvero che questo tipo di allenatore va benissimo proprio per questo tipo di motivo
> 
> perché meglio un Milan secondo terzo e in pianta stabile in UCL, che un Milan che vince ma che deve portare il monte ingaggi da 80 ad almeno 140. E sto basso!!!


Allora è proprio vero che siamo condannati a diventare l arsenal italiano


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è ancora più grave e ancora più in alto, ovvero che questo tipo di allenatore va benissimo proprio per questo tipo di motivo
> 
> perché meglio un Milan secondo terzo e in pianta stabile in UCL, che un Milan che vince ma che deve portare il monte ingaggi da 80 ad almeno 140. E sto basso!!!


Bravo, è questo il punto, Pioli è conservativo, non va troppo su, non va troppo giù, è perfetto per questa dirigenza, proprietà, gestione, non gli hanno detto che deve vincere, gli hanno detto che se fa il Pioli e arriva quarto sarà trattato come un Ancelotti, un vincente, uno con cui fare la storia (cioè tanti quarti posti), lui ovviamente invece di andare a fare il Pioli in provincia si sente ancora più ringalluzzito perché sa che anche non vincendo rimarrà sempre stabile per via del quarto posto, è un po' un "puttano" felice che se fa il suo lavoro può anche dormire in casa del padrone.
Finché Pioli sarà qui di trofei neanche l'ombra, certo, sarebbe meglio che i tifosi non esultassero troppo per un piazzamento, visto che piazzarsi tra le 4 dovrebbe essere normale per noi in questa Serie A, ma ho sentito dire che con la Champions cambia tutto e invece mercato a 0.
Il passettino in avanti va fatto in dirigenza e fuori dal campo, se rimangono conservativi questi sono i nostri campionati, piatti e tutti uguali (se va bene).


----------



## cris (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mi immagino nonno pioli che discorsi fa dopo ste partite. Un conte li avrebbe appesi al muro


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

quando sbagliano tutti l partita di solito la colpa è dell allenatore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi immagino nonno pioli che discorsi fa dopo ste partite. Un conte li avrebbe appesi al muro



Conte li avrebbe ammazzati anche a partita in corso.
Il nostro Pinolo invece oltre che dire "bravo isma,bravo ante" non dice nulla.

E poi qui dentro ci stavano anche utenti che non volevano un vincente come Conte..


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Febbraio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è ancora più grave e ancora più in alto, ovvero che questo tipo di allenatore va benissimo proprio per questo tipo di motivo
> 
> perché meglio un Milan secondo terzo e in pianta stabile in UCL, che un Milan che vince ma che deve portare il monte ingaggi da 80 ad almeno 140. E sto basso!!!


Lo scrivo da mesi,il Milan non "deve"vincere,batterebbero cassa pure i giardinieri,e Pioli va bene per ciò che deve essere,tanto se andasse via lui sarebbe un Bonera,uno Sheva,un Nesta,un Nedo Sonetti il sostituto.


----------



## jacky (20 Febbraio 2022)

Vincere per questo Milan sarebbe drammatico.
E Pioli va benissimo.
La nota stonata è stata il covid, sennò questi si portavano a casa 3-4 milioni a partita nella lotta scudetto e facevano un botto di soldi.
Se vinciamo lo scudetto Bennacer e Leao chiedono 15 lordi, non 8. E tutti gli altri vanno a batter cassa.
E se non gli dai quanto vogliono le prime 4 partite dell’anno prossimo facciamo 2 punti.

È talmente medioman che ha accettato il rinnovo di un anno. Un anno. Ma come si fa???


----------



## sunburn (20 Febbraio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è ancora più grave e ancora più in alto, ovvero che questo tipo di allenatore va benissimo proprio per questo tipo di motivo
> 
> perché meglio un Milan secondo terzo e in pianta stabile in UCL, che un Milan che vince ma che deve portare il monte ingaggi da 80 ad almeno 140. E sto basso!!!


Sì ma in campo ci vanno quelli che avrebbero benefici economici dal vincere lo scudetto… Non è che se vincono lo scudetto la società possa licenziarli per giusta causa.
Il problema è che il gruppo squadra ha la tendenza a fare il compitino perché non ha l’ardore agonistico. Ieri è stato solo l’ultimo esempio di una cosa che sto dicendo da mesi. 
Quando pareggi con una squadra con peggior attacco, peggior difesa e una media punti di 0,58 a mio parere il problema non è l’allenatore né la società.
È vero che Pioli non ha mai vinto nulla, ma quest’anno lo scudetto lo vincerà al 99,9% Simone Inzaghi, che come profilo di allenatore non è diverso dal profilo di Pioli. La differenza sta tutta negli 11 che scendono in campo e ai nostri non interessa fare il passettino in più che serve per vincere. Che poi è il motivo per il quale dico da inizio stagione che lo scudetto non è alla nostra portata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

si però pioli nel complesso sta facendo bene, e comunque valorizza i giocatori che è quello che interessa alla proprietà e che alla lunga fa anche il bene della squadra, una squadra povera come noi.
in ogni caso non andrà mai via mettetevelo in testa.
il milan ieri ha pagato anche la poca qualità, sarebbe servita una punta veloce e un 3/4 forte e li avremmo ammazzati.


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quanti professori…tutto voi sapete, Pioli inadatto, pioli di qua pioli di là va bene tutto quello che volete ma vi do un consiglio: la play lasciatela a casa che il calcio è in altra cosa, il calcio non è scienza esatta è proprio per questo che ne sono innamorato, sono innamorato di questo calcio dove l’ultima in classifica mette in difficoltà la prima cavolo questo è sport. Ma la maggior parte della gente non capisce e mi dispiace per voi.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quanti professori…tutto voi sapete, Pioli inadatto, pioli di qua pioli di là va bene tutto quello che volete ma vi do un consiglio: la play lasciatela a casa che il calcio è in altra cosa, il calcio non è scienza esatta è proprio per questo che ne sono innamorato, sono innamorato di questo calcio dove l’ultima in classifica mette in difficoltà la prima cavolo questo è sport. Ma la maggior parte della gente non capisce e mi dispiace per voi.


Football Manager, Fifa e PES hanno fatto gravissimi danni in questi anni.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però pioli nel complesso sta facendo bene, e comunque valorizza i giocatori che è quello che interessa alla proprietà e che alla lunga fa anche il bene della squadra, una squadra povera come noi.
> in ogni caso non andrà mai via mettetevelo in testa.
> il milan ieri ha pagato anche la poca qualità, sarebbe servita una punta veloce e un 3/4 forte e li avremmo ammazzati.


Abbiamo giocato con l'ultima in classifica, queste partite si vincono.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato con l'ultima in classifica, queste partite si vincono.


I giocatori pensavano di vincere facile, Non è colpa di Pioli se in campo hanno fatto cappellate. Se avessero giocato con la testa come se fosse uno scontro diretto avremmo vinto anche con la formazione messa in campo che era la migliore possibile ed osannata dal forum:

-Messias al posto di Saele
-Bennacer al posto di Kessie
-Diaz trq invece di Krunic


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I giocatori pensavano di vincere facile, Non è colpa di Pioli se in campo hanno fatto cappellate. Se avessero giocato con la testa come se fosse uno scontro diretto avremmo vinto anche con la formazione messa in campo che era la migliore possibile ed osannata dal forum:
> 
> -Messias al posto di Saele
> -Bennacer al posto di Kessie
> -Diaz trq invece di Krunic



Beh,dal momento che non è la prima volta che si hanno questi blackout (e quasi tutti con queste squadre ridicole),l'allenatore di certo non è esente da colpe,anzi.


----------



## Raryof (20 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,dal momento che non è la prima volta che si hanno questi blackout (e quasi tutti con queste squadre ridicole),l'allenatore di certo non è esente da colpe,anzi.


Colpa della C.Italia, ci ha sfiaccati, bisognava uscire già col Genoa.
Dai su.......


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,dal momento che non è la prima volta che si hanno questi blackout (e quasi tutti con queste squadre ridicole),l'allenatore di certo non è esente da colpe,anzi.


Vero ma sono i giocatori che devono saper mantenere altra la concentrazione, Pioli ha detto in conferenza stampa che con la Salernitana non sarebbe stato facile e si doveva scendere concentrati. Non penso che Pioli abbia detto ai ragazzi "Raga, sono ultimi, scarsi, andate e giochicchiate risparmiandovi che tanto ne facciamo tre". Almeno spero.

Penso che paghiamo lo scotto di una squadra molto giovane dove a volte la paura di vincere entra in campo. Anche se alla fine ci sono stati errori da giocatori come Magnan, Tomori e Tonali. Quindi è qualcosa che può capitare. Ora contro l'Udinese ci vuole la reazione.

L'obbiettivo CL non è certamente a rischio, si è persa l'occasione di mandare la Juventus a +11, questo si. Ma l'Atalanta non penso sia messa meglio di noi e anche la Juve che nonostante Vlahovic ha pareggiato due partite di fila. Da qui a leggere "Milan crisi" "Pensiamo a salvare la CL" ce ne passa.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I giocatori pensavano di vincere facile, Non è colpa di Pioli se in campo hanno fatto cappellate. Se avessero giocato con la testa come se fosse uno scontro diretto avremmo vinto anche con la formazione messa in campo che era la migliore possibile ed osannata dal forum:
> 
> -Messias al posto di Saele
> -Bennacer al posto di Kessie
> -Diaz trq invece di Krunic


Mika con i se è con i ma non si va lontano è la scusa dei perdenti. Anche nella vita è così.

Che la colpa sia sempre degli operai e mai di chi li dirige, e un modo semplicistico di scaricare le colpe.

Hai mai visto Pioli fare un cambio modulo in corsa? Hai mai visto correggere un impostazione di squadra quando le cose che hai pensato di fare non ti riescono?

Tu che da come parli il calcio lo capisci e normale che questa squadra con 2 soli centrocampisti va in apnea e un allenatore queste cose non lì capisca? 

Scusa ma queste cose mi fanno arrabbiare parecchio. E fidati non si va lontano, si resta sempre a metà fiume senza attraversare mai.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mika con i se è con i ma non si va lontano è la scusa dei perdenti. Anche nella vita è così.
> 
> Che la colpa sia sempre degli operai e mai di chi li dirige, e un modo semplicistico di scaricare le colpe.
> 
> ...


Ma io sono d'accordo con te ma Pioli è un operaio, se ha questi giocatori questo può fare, pensi che con Klopp la stessa squadra avrebbe 15/20 pt in più? Magari 3/4 ma non di più. Dare le colpe a Pioli lo trovo inutile, la Proprietà ha le colpe maggiori perché non ha preso un DC e un attaccante da goal facili a gennaio. 

Pioli aveva detto a gennaio che si cercava un DC dalle caratteristiche giuste, poi dall'alto non hanno dato i denari per comprarlo, non abbiamo venduto Castillejo e quindi niente autofinanziamento per un DC che panchinasse Romagnoli. Pioli ha colpe? 

Io leggo accuse a Pioli assurde, come se con Klopp o Guardiola avremmo punteggio pieno. Ma invero avremmo si o no 4/5 punti in più, quindi sempre in lotta con l'Inter.


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2022)

Una partita a settimana, UNA. 
Ora a Napoli deve vincere per.compensare il pareggio di ieri che equivale.ad una sconfitta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato con l'ultima in classifica, queste partite si vincono.


però non è successo.
vuoi dire che la causa è l'allenatore?
io stesso sono stato il 1o a dire che se tutti fanno schifo la colpa è dell allenatore.
è vero però che è una rosa costruita a metà e con un sacco di gente poco tecnica.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però non è successo.
> vuoi dire che la causa è l'allenatore?
> io stesso sono stato il 1o a dire che se tutti fanno schifo la colpa è dell allenatore.
> è vero però che è una rosa costruita a metà e con un sacco di gente poco tecnica.


Premettendo che chi un Po di calcio lo mastica sa perfettamente che se tutti gli 11 giocatori giocano male, il problema deve essere ricercato da un altra parte.
Se giocano male 1/2/3 ok 11su 11 il problema deve stare da un altra parte.ma puoi stare sicuro che nessuno te lo dirà mai, meglio scaricare sui giocatori.

Se diciamo che la società non ha completato l'organico diciamo una mezza verità. Quando giochiamo bene e vinciamo i giocatori sono gli stessi eppure......

Se fai caso soffriamo terribilmente quando affrontiamo un certo tipologia di squadra.

Arcigna, corta, aggressiva che come impatto fisico ci domina.

Contro squadre che giocano a viso aperto invece ci troviamo a meraviglia perché abbiamo campo e spazio da attaccare.

Chiudo. Hai capito quanti uomini portano ormai sul lato sinistro per chiudere su Leao ed Hernandez? Ecco facci caso.


----------



## Mika (20 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Una partita a settimana, UNA.
> Ora a Napoli deve vincere per.compensare il pareggio di ieri che equivale.ad una sconfitta.


Solo per chi vuole lo scudetto e pensa che abbiamo una squadra da scudetto, per la lotta CL non cambia nulla: +10 dall'Atalanta +9 dalla Juventus.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Occhio padre Pioli che Cioffi è bravo eh, vedi di farti mettere in tasca anche da lui……..squadra piccola, si gioca in casa, i presupposti ci sono tutti


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Solo per chi vuole lo scudetto e pensa che abbiamo una squadra da scudetto, per la lotta CL non cambia nulla: +10 dall'Atalanta +9 dalla Juventus.


Dai, sei lì da due anni e se non possiamo competere ora che siamo punto a punto quando lo vuoi vincere il campionato?.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> *Premettendo che chi un Po di calcio lo mastica sa perfettamente che se tutti gli 11 giocatori giocano male, il problema deve essere ricercato da un altra parte.*
> Se giocano male 1/2/3 ok 11su 11 il problema deve stare da un altra parte.ma puoi stare sicuro che nessuno te lo dirà mai, meglio scaricare sui giocatori.
> 
> Se diciamo che la società non ha completato l'organico diciamo una mezza verità. Quando giochiamo bene e vinciamo i giocatori sono gli stessi eppure......
> ...


quoto di certo, per il resto ieri han giocato aperti eccome, ma la nostra estrema scarsezza tecnica non ci ha mai concesso di andare a concludere i contropiedi in spazi enormi.
quindi si è colpa di pioli senza dubbio anche perchè diaz lo doveva tenere per il 2o tempo. però se avessimo sbagliato meno scelte e passaggi si vinceva....


----------



## Zenos (20 Febbraio 2022)

Grande c'avevi visto quadrimensionalmente....


----------



## __king george__ (20 Febbraio 2022)

il problema di questo allenatore è che persino quando le cose vanno bene (siamo primi alla fine) a me da sempre la sensazione di essere inconsistente..che non sia quello giusto insomma

forse ci vorrebbe una vittoria (anche in coppa italia) per levarsi un pò questa aura da "sfigatello"..che forse influenza anche i giudizi (almeno il mio)

anche altri allenatori fanno male però essendo che hanno vinto qualcosa (chi piu chi meno) le colpe vanno piu ad altri componenti..i giocatori la societa ecc.......parlo dei vari Allegri Mourinho Sarri ecc

invece nel suo caso attira subito poca benevolenza..ma d'altronde non è una cosa cosi folle...si avvia ai 60 anni e non ha MAI vinto nulla


----------



## __king george__ (20 Febbraio 2022)

mi era venuto il dubbio sulla c.italia e ho controllato: effettivamente non ha mai vinto veramente una sega! 57 anni e da almeno 10 ha allenato anche squadre di un certo livello (lazio inter ora milan) ma non ha mai alzato un trofeo

ha perso 2 finali con la lazio...1 di coppa italia e una di supercoppa

gente come Mazzarri Montella e Gattuso hanno vinto di piu....

non so se sia giusto definirlo un perdente..di certo non possiamo definirlo un vincente..


----------



## davoreb (20 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi era venuto il dubbio sulla c.italia e ho controllato: effettivamente non ha mai vinto veramente una sega! 57 anni e da almeno 10 ha allenato anche squadre di un certo livello (lazio inter ora milan) ma non ha mai alzato un trofeo
> 
> ha perso 2 finali con la lazio...1 di coppa italia e una di supercoppa
> 
> ...


Vero ma sia con la Lazio che con il Milan ha ottenuto il miglior risultato in campionato degli ultimi 10 anni.

Detto questo deve fare uno step in più, ieri la squadra era preparata malissimo forse troppa tensione o troppa poca ma sicuramente ha sbagliato qualcosa. Visti gli avversari questo scudetto ce lo possiamo giocare ma spero in un intervento di Maldini. 

Forse anche il rientro di Ibra per quanto tecnicamente mi lascia dubbioso potrebbe aiutare la squadra a livello emotivo, infatti per quanto sia ormai un mezzo fantasma è indubbio che è lui che ci ha fatto svoltare.


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Preferivo quando arrivavamo settimi, almeno ero rassegnato. Oggi giocarci uno scudetto con un perdente nato come lui mi farà venire un aneurisma.


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Incapace


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Preferivo quando arrivavamo settimi, almeno ero rassegnato. Oggi giocarci uno scudetto con un perdente nato come lui mi farà venire un aneurisma.


Ancora con sto scudetto state... vivrete malissimo i prossimi mesi. Io sto tranquillo, anche se oggi non avevo la testa alla partita.


----------



## iceman. (25 Febbraio 2022)

Scandaloso, 4 punti gettati nel cesso.
Pigliassero Conte , mi farei andare bene anche cessi come Baselli e Sturaro tanto vince anche con quelli.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto scudetto state... vivrete malissimo i prossimi mesi. Io sto tranquillo, anche se oggi non avevo la testa alla partita.



Bravo, meglio non pensarci. Cerchiamo di arrivare tra le prime 4 e basta.


----------



## Viulento (25 Febbraio 2022)

non possiamo permetterci degli attaccanti, figurati se la societa' si puo permettere un allenatore meglio di pioli.

ci meritiamo la mediocrita', dalla dirigenza ai giocatori.


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2022)

La sua storia parla per lui. Per carità, sul piano umano sarà anche un brav'uomo, ma con il calcio ad alti livelli non ci azzecca nulla.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Febbraio 2022)

E' un mediocre,non ci piove,ma è pure un cavallo di tr....a della società, che dà il mandato di cedere il passo a Inter o Napoli,e lui e qualche suo compagno di merende tra i giocatori eseguono l'ordine.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E' un mediocre,non ci piove,ma è pure un cavallo di tr....a della società, che dà il mandato di cedere il passo a Inter o Napoli,e lui e qualche suo compagno di merende tra i giocatori eseguono l'ordine.



La proprietà non da mandato di cedere il passo, se ne frega di arrivare avanti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

sicuramente si sta rilevando un mediocre ma sono altrettanto convinto che con questa rosa pochi o forse nessuno sarebbero in grado di fare meglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

All'ultimo ho sperato che il tiro dell'Udinese finisse in rete.
Perchè una squadra che gioca per il titolo,non scende in campo così.

Soprattutto dopo la merdiata fatta contro la Salernitana.

Invece tutti tranquilli in campo,lenti,tanto c'è tempo.
E io GODOOOOO.

Perchè magari qualcuno capirà finalmente di quale pasta è fatta il pinolo in panca, incapace di motivare la squadra e di preparare le partite.
Fatto di una pasta con la consistenza simile alla


----------



## diavolo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Vattene insieme a chi ti ha confermato.


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, ogni volta che si pareggia o si perde ci si sfoga con Pioli, io lo capisco che debba esserci un capro espiatorio, ma vi domando una cosa:
quale allenatore, con questa rosa, farebbe meglio al momento?

Tra i nostri punti di forza c'è anche il gruppo coeso, gruppo di cui Pioli fa parte.
Lo scorso anno abbiamo avuto un calo dovuto a infortuni, rosa corta ecc., ma stavamo tenendo il passo dell'Inter di Conte, ossia di una squadra molto più forte, con un allenatore considerato tra i migliori al mondo(anche a livello di ingaggio).

Siete convinti che mandando via Pioli prenderemmo lui, o Klopp, o Guardiola?
Mandare via Pioli significherebbe prendere un Di Francesco, un Fonseca, ne varrebbe la pena?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bravissimo in certe cose, pessimo in altre.
queste partite lui non le sa interpretare.
la rosa non è all'altezza comunque, davvero limitata.


----------



## mil77 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> All'ultimo ho sperato che il tiro dell'Udinese finisse in rete.
> Perchè una squadra che gioca per il titolo,non scende in campo così.
> 
> Soprattutto dopo la merdiata fatta contro la Salernitana.
> ...


Beato te che godi se il Milan non vince....il tutto x dire che avevi ragione sull'allenatore...ah bello sono proprio queste le soddisfazioni della vita...


----------



## hiei87 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Probabilmente con questa rosa anche Guardiola non farebbe molti punti in più. E' altrettanto probabile che, se Pioli avesse la rosa del Barcellona 2009, riuscirebbe comunque a non vincere niente. Quando si alza la posta in palio, delude sempre.


----------



## jacky (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti gli anni la stessa storia.
Quest’anno cambia solo che non c’è una squadra che riesce a fare filotto…
D’altronde Inzaghi << Conte


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> All'ultimo ho sperato che il tiro dell'Udinese finisse in rete.
> Perchè una squadra che gioca per il titolo,non scende in campo così.
> 
> Soprattutto dopo la merdiata fatta contro la Salernitana.
> ...


" una squadra che si gioca il titolo non scende in campo così" Sante parole.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mi raccomando fai fuori Kalulu per quel cesso che andrà alla Lazio. Non sono incazzato solo perché la mia mente ha solo in testa l'Ukraina, ma sei un incapace.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pretino, nient'altro.
Lo vedete da come si autoconvince che basta dire a Diaz "senti, oggi fagli vedere chi sei, tu sei forte, fortissimo, credo in te.."
Glielo dice 13 volte e quello fa 13 partite senza gol e assist, allora lo tiene in campo perché magari qualche volta senza inciampare riesce ad arrivare al tiro facendo i soliti 8000 passi per fare 8 metri, niente, nemmeno becca la porta, peggiora di volta in volta, va per terra, in un giardino potrebbe dire la sua, farebbe il fiorellino, ma a San Siro fa quello che va per terra e rimane in campo perché un tizio in panca non sa fare altri moduli, non sa motivare i giocatori che sono spenti e senza energie extra da squadra che non ha fatto le coppe, vuole proporre il 4231 senza trqrts, lo fa pure senza Kessie, con mediani non mediani ma non così difensivi, crede in Romagna che è un ex e non è mai stato un ex calciatore visto che calciatore non lo è mai stato, ma sì, va bene, basta arrivare quarti, l'unica cosa che mi dà fastidio è che questo qui si è seduto sugli allori e adesso si gode il nulla creato, perché è compitino puro ma svolto male, diciamo un 5+, questo basta per allenare il Milan o avere credito per andare avanti? o forse Pioli è questo e oltre non va? anche a livello umano e tecnico?
L'ho già detto diverso tempo fa, bisogna guardare avanti, ci sono gli Spalletti e poi ci sono quelli che vengono dopo, quelli che hanno fame pure dopo avere mangiato 3 chili di pasta, io quelli come Spalletti li sgamo al secondo anno decente poi li faccio andare, continuare significa farsi del male, credere nel nulla, credere nella pace nel mondo, significa elogiare la mediocrità e costruire attorno ad essa, perché se le idee sono mediocri lo sarà pure il gioco, perché continuare con Kessie che non ha la testa o Romagna che pure lui ha già la testa a Roma non ha senso, è da conservativi ma non si va avanti così, senza metterci le palle, facendo scelte impopolari, provando altro visto che ciò che sembrava andare bene adesso non funzia più e lo si era capito 3 mesi fa, 4, lo si era visto che faticavamo senza fisicità, con un Ibra che viene pagato per guardare i compagni e fare allenamenti da Rambo, ma c'è troppo pressapochismo qui, devono fare un passo anche loro, scrollarsi di dosso il mulino bianco, scrollarsi di dosso l'idea di aver beccato l'allenatore del futuro con Pioli solo perché li ha portati in Champions in un campionato dove si era ammazzato proprio alla fine e ora lo sta rifacendo, paro paro, ma non si vede questo? dobbiamo davvero arrivarci quinti o forse c'è un problema di limiti tecnici reali, di motivazioni e di sbarra poco dritta?


----------



## iceman. (25 Febbraio 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente con questa rosa anche Guardiola non farebbe molti punti in più. E' altrettanto probabile che, se Pioli avesse la rosa del Barcellona 2009, riuscirebbe comunque a non vincere niente. Quando si alza la posta in palio, delude sempre.


Conte con questa rosa sarebbe già campione d'Italia.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Conte con questa rosa sarebbe già campione d'Italia.


Conte può darsi. Ha mille difetti, ma per il campionato italiano è una garanzia.


----------



## Solo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Graziato anche oggi dall'Inter.

Adesso arrivano due big match che sono fondamentali per i due obiettivi. 

Vediamo se riesce a trovare la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Graziato anche oggi dall'Inter.
> 
> Adesso arrivano due big match che sono fondamentali per i due obiettivi.
> 
> Vediamo se riesce a trovare la luce in fondo al tunnel.


 A me della Coppa Italia non frega nulla sinceramente, anche se si tratta di un derby.
La partita decisiva è contro il Napoli.


----------



## Solo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me della Coppa Italia non frega nulla sinceramente, anche se si tratta di un derby.
> La partita decisiva è contro il Napoli.


Beh, anche io preferisco il campionato tutta la vita.

Però la coppa italia la devi giocare, e sei a potenzialmente 3 partite da un trofeo.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me della Coppa Italia non frega nulla sinceramente, anche se si tratta di un derby.
> La partita decisiva è contro il Napoli.



Non siamo in condizione di poter disprezzare nulla. La Coppa Italia sarebbe comunque meglio di niente.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sta facendo gli stessi errori di Gattuso ma con 10 in più di esperienza ovvero ricandidare Romagnoli titolare indiscusso. Con questo giocatore in campo non possiamo fare un gioco a pressione alta. Oltretutto il Gol di ieri seppur irregolare nasce da un suo liscio. Intervenire in quel modo nell'area piccola neanche negli amatori lo si vede fare. Stiamo bruciando tutto per uno che è stato sempre un mediocre


----------



## Igor91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sta facendo gli stessi errori di Gattuso ma con 10 in più di esperienza ovvero ricandidare Romagnoli titolare indiscusso. Con questo giocatore in campo non possiamo fare un gioco a pressione alta. Oltretutto il Gol di ieri seppur irregolare nasce da un suo liscio. Intervenire in quel modo nell'area piccola neanche negli amatori lo si vede fare. Stiamo bruciando tutto per uno che è stato sempre un mediocre



Concordo pienamente!
Fiducia a Pierre. Almeno se sbaglia ha la possibilità di imparare, questo caprone ormai caprone è e caprone rimane.

Comunque io non rimprovero niente a Pioli, se i giocatori fanno cassate individuali lui non ha colpe. 
Io tifo Stefano, deve rimanere a lungo con noi, ci ha ridato un'identità dopo 10 anni di buio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (26 Febbraio 2022)

Incomprensibile la scelta di togliere Giroud con la partita ancora in bilico e ridursi a far entrare Maldini dopo il pareggio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Maledetto Pinolo incompetente !
Ma quando ti deciderai a fare qualcosa sui calci piazzati ? Quando ??


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sta facendo gli stessi errori di Gattuso ma con 10 in più di esperienza ovvero ricandidare Romagnoli titolare indiscusso. Con questo giocatore in campo non possiamo fare un gioco a pressione alta. Oltretutto il Gol di ieri seppur irregolare nasce da un suo liscio. Intervenire in quel modo nell'area piccola neanche negli amatori lo si vede fare. Stiamo bruciando tutto per uno che è stato sempre un mediocre


Punto


----------



## folletto (27 Febbraio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sta facendo gli stessi errori di Gattuso ma con 10 in più di esperienza ovvero ricandidare Romagnoli titolare indiscusso. Con questo giocatore in campo non possiamo fare un gioco a pressione alta. Oltretutto il Gol di ieri seppur irregolare nasce da un suo liscio. Intervenire in quel modo nell'area piccola neanche negli amatori lo si vede fare. Stiamo bruciando tutto per uno che è stato sempre un mediocre



Fosse solo il puntare su Romagnoli l'errore di Pioli.......saremmo a posto, non sto qua ad elencare le sue mancanze ma i punti persi con le piccole, l'incapacità di "gestire" un risultato, il non saper modificare il modulo / atteggiamento in campo quando la forma non assiste i ragazzi (etc etc) sono tutti limiti dovuti per almeno un 50% a mister Pioli.
D'altro canto c'è da dire che la rosa monca che ha a disposizione non gli da tante alternative.


----------



## mil77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile la scelta di togliere Giroud con la partita ancora in bilico e ridursi a far entrare Maldini dopo il pareggio...


Incomprensibile???? Io lo avrei tolto già a fine primo tempo...Giroud era una cosa inguardabile...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Incomprensibile???? Io lo avrei tolto già a fine primo tempo...Giroud era una cosa inguardabile...


Certo...difatti poi ti sei ritrovato a cercare il 2-1 senza avere nessun uomo in area avversaria : a Giroud basta una palla messa bene in mezzo, lo abbiamo già visto nel derby dal 75' al 78'.


----------



## mil77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Certo...difatti poi ti sei ritrovato a cercare il 2-1 senza avere nessun uomo in area avversaria : a Giroud basta una palla messa bene in mezzo, lo abbiamo già visto nel derby dal 75' al 78'.


Si ma quando l'ha tolto vincevamo 1a0....sostituzione giustissima! Sull'1a1 non l'avrebbe tolto e avrebbe tolto diaz


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Febbraio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma quando l'ha tolto vincevamo 1a0....sostituzione giustissima! Sull'1a1 non l'avrebbe tolto e avrebbe tolto diaz


Se fossimo stati sul 2-0 o quantomeno in controllo della partita l'avrei pensata pure come te...ma eravamo in sofferenza e col risultato ancora in bilico. E Pioli era consapevole che se avessimo, come poi accaduto, preso gol non avremmo più avuto alternative offensive da buttare dentro per riempire l'area.


----------



## jacky (27 Febbraio 2022)

Per me è pessimo.
Sta facendo rientrare la Juventus, ha perso una decina di punti con squadre imbarazzanti e sta lì solo perché l’Inter ha fatto 9 punti nelle ultime 8 gare.
Con Conte sarebbe stato già a -15 e in vacanza.


----------



## jacky (27 Febbraio 2022)

Il Milan nel ritorno ha gli stessi punti del Cagliari


----------



## JoKeR (27 Febbraio 2022)

Avrebbe dovuto battere i piedi a gennaio. 
Non mercato assurdo, assurdo.. molti lo avevano detto, venendo additati per critici..

Ha limiti evidenti, ma giocare con Diaz, questo Kessiè, Messias e con vecchi in avanti non è colpa sua.
Ah, senza il leader difensivo, anche lui non sostituito.

Non mi sta piacendo, ma tra arbitri e proprietà lui può fare poco.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

Quest'anno nei big match, Napoli all'andata a parte, non ha mai perso. Segno questo che i match importanti sa preparali.

In Cl ha fatto ottime figure con l'Atletico (derubato) e con il Liverpool tutto sommato non siamo stati piallati tipo Roma.

Il problema sono i punti persi contro le piccole e come sostengo sempre la differenza con le piccole viene fatta con i grandi giocatori. Per dire se avessimo avuto Ibra almeno 5 anni in meno contro Spal e Salerninatana non avremmo perso. Poi chiaro mica possiamo vincerle tutte, altrimenti saremmo una squadra di fenomeni.


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2022)

Se domenica si ostina a presentare Romagna con questo Kalulu non ha più scusanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno nei big match, Napoli all'andata a parte, non ha mai perso. Segno questo che i match importanti sa preparali.
> 
> In Cl ha fatto ottime figure con l'Atletico (derubato) e con il Liverpool tutto sommato non siamo stati piallati tipo Roma.
> 
> Il problema sono i punti persi contro le piccole e come sostengo sempre la differenza con le piccole viene fatta con i grandi giocatori. Per dire se avessimo avuto Ibra almeno 5 anni in meno contro Spal e Salerninatana non avremmo perso. Poi chiaro mica possiamo vincerle tutte, altrimenti saremmo una squadra di fenomeni.


Dipende.

Spezia udinese ecc li devi battere comunque indipendentemente se hai lo svedese o meno.

Diciamo che il nostro gioco va molto bene se ci possiamo appoggiare al gioco altrui, significano che gli altri provano a giocare e noi ci infiliamo di volta in volta nei vuoti lasciati.

Quando invece dobbiamo fare la partita con un 11 uomini dietro linea palla, per noi è notte fonda.

Se pensiamo ( come abbiamo sempre fatto ) di entrare dentro le loro line con passaggi orizzontali fra i difensori nella nostra meta6 campo allora siamo fuoristrada, ma sembra che il grande stratega Pioli questo non lo capisca.

Prima regola: abbassare la squadra avversaria al limite della loro area. Giocare a 20m della porta e diverso che giocare a 50. Prima e più importente regola.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ho notato io nel calcio (non su Pioli proprio del calcio in generale) è questa:
> se nel primo tempo giochi male e stai perdendo 1-0 ma poi nel secondo tempo la ribalti e vinci 2 a 1 allora l'allenatore è un genio o comunque nessuno si lamenta; se invece nel primo tempo vinci 2 a 0 e poi nella ripresa subisci un gol e soffri allora l'allenatore è un fesso e tutti si lamentano. Eppure il risultato è sempre 2 a 1 e pure gli andamenti della partita sono simili seppur rovesciati. La stessa cosa si puo' estendere a tutta la stagione: se inizi e nella prima parte sei quinto in classifica e poi alla fine arrivi terzo allora hai fatto un buon campionato, se invece all'inizio eri primo e poi magari finisci terzo allora tutti si lamentano ed è stato un disastro. Non so se qualcun altro ha notato questa dinamica che penso abbia motivazioni psicologiche.


e' un po' come da me al lavoro: se lavori bene e non fai danni non sei bravo, se invece fai un mucchio di danni e poi li metti a posto sei bravo


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dipende.
> 
> Spezia udinese ecc li devi battere comunque indipendentemente se hai lo svedese o meno.
> 
> ...


Parzialmente vero, visto che contro le piccole siamo riusciti a sbloccare la partita per poi venire ripresi o , addirittura, essere rimontati.
Vuol dire che il problema è di gestione e cambio lettura della partita, visto che in condizioni di vantaggio non si forza ma si gestisce.

Il milan troppo spesso pecca di incapacità a cambiare lo spartito a gara in corso.
Troppo integralisti nel nostro modo di giocare.

Ieri ho rivisto il milan dello scorso anno che ha sbancato bergamo, verona, sassuolo.
Equilibrio, cinismo, qualità, pazienza, letture, gioco di squadra, sacrificio, distanze giuste tra i reparti.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> e' un po' come da me al lavoro: se lavori bene e non fai danni non sei bravo, se invece fai un mucchio di danni e poi li metti a posto sei bravo


Santa Verità, ma in tutti i campi.

O come quelli che non sanno fare nulla e nessuno li cerca proprio per questo è si prendono lo stesso stipendio di chi deve lavorare poi per due


----------



## davoreb (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno nei big match, Napoli all'andata a parte, non ha mai perso. Segno questo che i match importanti sa preparali.
> 
> In Cl ha fatto ottime figure con l'Atletico (derubato) e con il Liverpool tutto sommato non siamo stati piallati tipo Roma.
> 
> Il problema sono i punti persi contro le piccole e come sostengo sempre la differenza con le piccole viene fatta con i grandi giocatori. Per dire se avessimo avuto Ibra almeno 5 anni in meno contro Spal e Salerninatana non avremmo perso. Poi chiaro mica possiamo vincerle tutte, altrimenti saremmo una squadra di fenomeni.



bastava l'ibra dell'anno scorso contro Spal e Salernitana.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parzialmente vero, visto che contro le piccole siamo riusciti a sbloccare la partita per poi venire ripresi o , addirittura, essere rimontati.
> Vuol dire che il problema è di gestione e cambio lettura della partita, visto che in condizioni di vantaggio non si forza ma si gestisce.
> 
> Il milan troppo spesso pecca di incapacità a cambiare lo spartito a gara in corso.
> ...


Diciamo che un mix fra le 2 cose.

Prima facciamo fatica a scardinare, poi andati in vantaggio, quindi si creano gli spazi per l'appoggio, iniziamo con 50000 passaggi al portiere, la squadra si abbassa e non prende più campo, proprio quando invece il campo dattaccare ci sarebbe.

Ieri una paura matta che andassimo a difendere a ridosso del portiere gli ultimi minuti.

Invece questa volta( finalmente ) no. Abbiamo alzato il baricentro e per il Napoli è stato notte fonda.

In più una cosa che mi piace sottolineare e che Maignan su rimessa siamo andati al rilancio lungo( finalmente), praticamente il Napoli non poteva ne pressare alti ne recuperare velocemente palla. Game Over.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che un mix fra le 2 cose.
> 
> Prima facciamo fatica a scardinare, poi andati in vantaggio, quindi si creano gli spazi per l'appoggio, iniziamo con 50000 passaggi al portiere, la squadra si abbassa e non prende più campo, proprio quando invece il campo dattaccare ci sarebbe.
> 
> ...


Verissimo.
Ogni squadra si alza se si può e se la fai alzare.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Pioli, comunque vada, ci ha dato delle soddisfazioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli, comunque vada, ci ha dato delle soddisfazioni.


Sicuramente molto meglio di Giampaolo è.

Però anche lui ha fatto errori gravi, e tieniti fermo quando rientrerà Romagnoli.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente molto meglio di Giampaolo è.
> 
> Però anche lui ha fatto errori gravi, e tieniti fermo quando rientrerà Romagnoli.



Ha fatto sicuramente degli errori. Ne farà altri come tutti. Credo che però bisogna riconoscere che con una rosa "non eccelsa" - senza furti vari - sarebbe abbondantemente avanti alla tanto celebrata Inter.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto sicuramente degli errori. Ne farà altri come tutti. Credo che però bisogna riconoscere che con una rosa "non eccelsa" - senza furti vari - sarebbe abbondantemente avanti alla tanto celebrata Inter.


Vediamo, ci vogliono i titoli senza quelli nessuno si ricorderà di te.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vediamo, ci vogliono i titoli senza quelli nessuno si ricorderà di te.



Questo è vero. Vediamo, in ogni caso almeno negli ultimi due anni ci siamo pure noi.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vediamo, ci vogliono i titoli senza quelli nessuno si ricorderà di te.



È un' affermazione parzialmente vera perché nel calcio sono diventate autentiche leggende squadre che poi non hanno vinto nulla. Però se ti chiami Milan non vincere e giocare bene rappresenta un vulnus.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> *È un' affermazione parzialmente vera perché nel calcio sono diventate autentiche leggende squadre che poi non hanno vinto nulla.* Però se ti chiami Milan non vincere e giocare bene rappresenta un vulnus.



Ci sono anche squadre che hanno vinto tanto e nessuno le considera leggende. Vedi Juve.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È un' affermazione parzialmente vera perché nel calcio sono diventate autentiche leggende squadre che poi non hanno vinto nulla. Però se ti chiami Milan non vincere e giocare bene rappresenta un vulnus.


Si è come dici, però il bel gioco senza trofei ce lo possiamo mettere in un certo posto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è come dici, però il bel gioco senza trofei ce lo possiamo mettere in un certo posto.



Io non dispero. Giochiamocela.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche squadre che hanno vinto tanto e nessuno le considera leggende. Vedi Juve.



Il problema della Juve è che è " sfortunata". Ha vinto tanto ma spesso con episodi che definire dubbi è un eufemismo e la gente lo capisce... 
Ecco perché potranno vincere tantissimo anche in futuro in Italia, ma l' appassionato di calcio li giudicherà come quelli che vincono sporco...


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è come dici, però il bel gioco senza trofei ce lo possiamo mettere in un certo posto.


 Assolutamente. Ma non saremmo milanisti se non cercassimo di coniugare bel gioco e risultati, non trovi?


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ma non saremmo milanisti se non cercassimo di coniugare bel gioco e risultati, non trovi?


Si, certo però ( almeno per me) non baratterei mai una vittoria giocando male a una sconfitta giocata bene, non pensi?


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, certo però ( almeno per me) non baratterei mai una vittoria giocando male a una sconfitta giocata bene, non pensi?



Certo, io voglio vincere. E il Milan è storicamente una squadra vincente. Voglio vincere, ma non a tutti i costi perché altrimenti non ci sarebbe più differenza tra noi o i gobbi, ad esempio.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Ma non saremmo milanisti se non cercassimo di coniugare bel gioco e risultati, non trovi?



Il Milan DEVE tenersi distinto dalle altre.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si, certo però ( almeno per me) non baratterei mai una vittoria giocando male a una sconfitta giocata bene, non pensi?



Ok, giocando male ci può stare, rubando mai.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Milan DEVE tenersi distinto dalle altre.



Esatto il Milan è altra cosa rispetto ad esempio a Juve e Inter. E così dovrà sempre essere.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, giocando male ci può stare, rubando mai.


Si quello farebbe veramente schifo.

Anche se un Milan - Juve vincere al ultimo minuto con un gol palese mente irregolare mi darebbe una soddisfazione sadica immensa. 

Solo con loro però.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si quello farebbe veramente schifo.
> 
> Anche se un Milan - Juve vincere al ultimo minuto con un gol palese mente irregolare mi darebbe una soddisfazione sadica immensa.
> 
> Solo con loro però.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si quello farebbe veramente schifo.
> 
> Anche se un Milan - Juve vincere al ultimo minuto con un gol palese mente irregolare mi darebbe una soddisfazione sadica immensa.
> 
> Solo con loro però.



Rubare ai ladri non è peccato


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rubare ai ladri non è peccato


Ma tu hai presente ultimo minuto con il Real il rigore contro? Ti ricordi? Bidone del immondizia 

Vedere questi che correvano in preda a raptus omicida con la bava alla bocca non ha prezzo


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si quello farebbe veramente schifo.
> 
> Anche se un Milan - Juve vincere al ultimo minuto con un gol palese mente irregolare mi darebbe una soddisfazione sadica immensa.
> 
> Solo con loro però.



 Confesso che sarebbe godurioso ma preferisco batterli su un terreno diverso dal loro, dalla polemica ma in modo chiaro e inequivocabile.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> *Ma tu hai presente ultimo minuto con il Real il rigore contro? Ti ricordi? Bidone del immondizia *
> 
> *Vedere questi che correvano in preda a raptus omicida con la bava alla bocca non ha prezzo*



Per vedere una squadra che vince contro la Juve, qualunque essa sia, è motivo di soddisfazione sempre e comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Confesso che sarebbe godurioso ma preferisco batterli su un terreno diverso dal loro, dalla polemica ma in modo chiaro e inequivocabile.



La vittoria per 3-0 a Torino nello scorso campionato è stata una delle più belle soddisfazioni.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La vittoria per 3-0 a Torino nello scorso campionato è stata una delle più belle soddisfazioni.



Esatto. Per me quella partita ha rappresentato uno spartiacque per molti versi sintetizzabile con il colpo di testa di quel mostro di Tomori che sovrasta il nasone Chiellini


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2022)

Io non lo so se Pioli riuscirà a vincere qualcosa con il Milan, cosa fondamentale per entrare nella storia del club, Stefano per il lavoro svolto se li meriterebbe. 

Non dovessimo vincere verrà ricordato come un ciclo agrodolce, e molto sfortunato.

Mi dispiace il mister non si possa giocare la vittoria con un trequartista vero...ed una punta vera a destra...questo mi dispiace.


----------



## GioCampo (7 Marzo 2022)

Quando parlo con i miei amici (milanisti e non) di Pioli cerco di essere sempre moderato. La storia ci dice che è sempre stato un buon mestierante, con qualche picco di risultati e nulla più. 

Bisogna però sottolineare il lavoro che ha fatto con questa squadra da due anni buoni a questa parte. Ibra o non Ibra, ha fatto rendere al massimo tutti i giocatori con un minimo di potenziale; gli scarti sono stati messi alla porta in maniera naturale, di conseguenza.

Non so quanti altri allenatori sarebbero stati capaci di fare ciò, con il materiale a disposizione. Il Milan ha molto potenziale inespresso e, al contempo, parecchi limiti strutturali e tecnici (non si segna nemmeno con le mani). Per cui spero eviteremo, in futuro, di metterlo alla gogna per una pareggio o sconfitta e allo stesso tempo incensarlo a top allenatore dopo una vittoria come quella di Napoli.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non lo so se Pioli riuscirà a vincere qualcosa con il Milan, cosa fondamentale per entrare nella storia del club, Stefano per il lavoro svolto se li meriterebbe.
> 
> Non dovessimo vincere verrà ricordato come un ciclo agrodolce, e molto sfortunato.
> 
> Mi dispiace il mister non si possa giocare la vittoria con un trequartista vero...ed una punta vera a destra...questo mi dispiace.



Pioli, salvo cataclismi, resterà al Milan ancora a lungo. Spero anche io che si prenda qualche la soddisfazione di vincere qualcosa.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Quando parlo con i miei amici (milanisti e non) di Pioli cerco di essere sempre moderato. La storia ci dice che è sempre stato un buon mestierante, con qualche picco di risultati e nulla più.
> 
> Bisogna però sottolineare il lavoro che ha fatto con questa squadra da due anni buoni a questa parte. Ibra o non Ibra, ha fatto rendere al massimo tutti i giocatori con un minimo di potenziale; gli scarti sono stati messi alla porta in maniera naturale, di conseguenza.
> 
> Non so quanti altri allenatori sarebbero stati capaci di fare ciò, con il materiale a disposizione. Il Milan ha molto potenziale inespresso e, al contempo, parecchi limiti strutturali e tecnici (non si segna nemmeno con le mani). Per cui spero eviteremo, in futuro, di metterlo alla gogna per una pareggio o sconfitta e allo stesso tempo incensarlo a top allenatore dopo una vittoria come quella di Napoli.


A me sembra tutto fuorché un buon mestierante, sta facendo cose che nessuno o pochi fanno…ma visto che lui è un buon mestierante dimmi secondo te in Italia chi è meglio di lui?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto fuorché un buon mestierante, sta facendo cose che nessuno o pochi fanno…ma visto che lui è un buon mestierante dimmi secondo te in Italia chi è meglio di lui?



Il fatto che sia un vero signore non gli dona quella considerazione che hanno quelli che abbaiano di continuo ottendo risultati peggiori con rose più forti.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che sia un vero signore non gli dona quella considerazione che hanno quelli che abbaiano di continuo ottendo risultati peggiori con rose più forti.


D’accordissimo blu. Penso che un Allegri con questa rosa forte, giovane ma ancora inesperta su alcune situazioni nel arco di un campionato fallirebbe, come fallirebbe Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> D’accordissimo blu. Penso che un Allegri *con questa rosa forte*,* giovane ma ancora inesperta* su alcune situazioni nel arco di un campionato fallirebbe, come fallirebbe Inzaghi.



Rosa, non dimentichiamolo, quasi mai completamente a disposizione.


----------



## Antokkmilan (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rosa, non dimentichiamolo, quasi mai completamente a disposizione.


Ovviamente. Speriamo che la prossima stagione arrivi Sanches al posto di Kessie un ala è un attaccante e ne vedremo delle belle. Forse e dico forse ammazzeremo il campionato entro gennaio covid e infortuni permettendo.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2022)

Tutti belli gli ultimi commenti, ma appena pareggeremo una partita contro una non big (una Fiorentina o un Sassuolo) ripartiranno i #Pioliout 

Ad oggi con tutti i suoi difetti mi tengo Pioli, perché i pregi sono di più e perché tanto so che un top allenatore con tanti big non arriveranno mai.

Sarri, Allegri, Mourinho stanno dimostrando cosa sanno fare senza top player. Allegri per rilanciarsi ha avuto bisogno di Vlahovic, prima era a 16 punti da Pioli senza centravanti.


----------



## GioCampo (8 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto fuorché un buon mestierante, sta facendo cose che nessuno o pochi fanno…ma visto che lui è un buon mestierante dimmi secondo te in Italia chi è meglio di lui?


Se rileggi il mio messaggio, si capisce che la definizione di "buon mestierante" si riferisce alla sua storia di allenatore. Quindi precedente agli ultimi 2 anni in cui ha allenato il Milan.

Sono stato il primo a dire che nessun altro allenatore, in Italia, avrebbe fatto meglio con le risorse e la rosa a disposizione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Marzo 2022)

Ci hanno tolto 5 punti tra Spezia e Udinese con arbitraggi ai limiti del paranormale (e grazie alla stampa amica sono riusciti a farci passare per i mafiosi che "hanno estorto le scuse ufficiali all'AIA"), e poi loro possono falciare impunemente i giocatori nella loro area di rigore.

Ma continuate pure a dire che è colpa dell'allenatore che ha messo Messias al posto di Saelemakers (o Saelemakers al posto di Messias) se siamo potenzialmente a quota -1 dalla vetta.


----------



## Solo (13 Marzo 2022)

Ora siamo matematicamente primi. Il destino è nelle nostre mani.

Tocca a lui dimostrare se è in grado di vincere o se è un perdente nato.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Sanabria da impiccare, gli ha fatto pareggiare lui.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Sanabria da impiccare, gli ha fatto pareggiare lui.


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sanabria da impiccare, gli ha fatto pareggiare lui.


Sul post di padre piolo?


----------



## Mika (19 Marzo 2022)

Io non so se ci farà vincere qualcosa o sarà solo l'artefice della nascita di vittorie di altri allenatori dopo di lui, ma sarò sempre grato per averci ridato la dignità come squadra dopo anni di melma mangiata e maldigerita. Grazie Mister Pioli, sono due anni che stiamo lottando per qualcosa di importante, quest'anno più dello scorso anno, ed il merito è soprattutto tuo.


----------



## bmb (19 Marzo 2022)

Horto muso e hazzo duro


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non so se ci farà vincere qualcosa o sarà solo l'artefice della nascita di vittorie di altri allenatori dopo di lui, ma sarò sempre grato per averci ridato la dignità come squadra dopo anni di melma mangiata e maldigerita. Grazie Mister Pioli, sono due anni che stiamo lottando per qualcosa di importante, quest'anno più dello scorso anno, ed il merito è soprattutto tuo.



Concordo. Comunque vada Pioli ha la mia stima.


----------



## _ET_ (20 Marzo 2022)

Spero sia il suo anno.se lo merita.lui e Maldini sono il simbolo della nostra rinascita.
Hanno creato una squadra ed un identità unica.sul campo ed economicamente ci hanno dato un altra dimensione.si anche economicamente il mister sta facendo le nostre fortune con il super rendimento di tutta la rosa,spesso e volentieri in emergenza. 
Solo grazie mister per questi 2 anni


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Marzo 2022)

Santo Padre continua così ti prego, tieni duro ancora un po'.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Marzo 2022)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Spero sia il suo anno.se lo merita.lui e Maldini sono il simbolo della nostra rinascita.
> Hanno creato una squadra ed un identità unica.sul campo ed economicamente ci hanno dato un altra dimensione.si anche economicamente il mister sta facendo le nostre fortune con il super rendimento di tutta la rosa,spesso e volentieri in emergenza.
> Solo grazie mister per questi 2 anni



È proprio tutto l' ambiente che ha un'altra mentalità. Tutti remano nella stessa direzione e con entusiasmo e fede. Fede piolista!


----------



## Kayl (20 Marzo 2022)

Notare come nell'azione del gol avessimo 9 giocatori di movimento nella trequarti avversaria, il più arretrato era Kalulu un passo oltre il cerchio di centrocampo sempre nella loro metà campo. E chi guarda solo il risultato fa paragoni con Allegri con cui Vlahovic, che è il giocatore più avanzato, ha la media di presenza più alta nei 90 minuti poco oltre la metà campo....


----------



## Mika (20 Marzo 2022)

Io ancora mi ricordo quando qui dentro quando c'era il vento dei "Sarri, Allegri, Mourinho, Gasperini, Simone Inzaghi e noi abbiamo Padre Piolo... a Novembre saremo settimi, campionato finito e lui esonerato! Dove vogliamo andare con un pensionato e uno scarto del Chelse in attacco, una banda di poppanti è un allenatore perdente!" Ad Agosto!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Aprile 2022)

É il allenatore della grandi scelte...le scelte dannose.
Dopo Romagnoli, a discapita di Tomori, contro Lukaku nel 2020/21 ora con il suo cambio Ibra-Giroud anziche Ibra-Bradipo Diaz ha buttato al vento un altra stagione.

Non esiste alcuna spiegazione accettabile per questo cambio. Un fallimento annunciato e visto da tutti. Che ignoranza. Mi mancano proprio le parole.


----------



## livestrong (4 Aprile 2022)

Stasera non ci ha capito veramente una mazza. Giocatori confusionari, 2' tempo praticamente non giocato. Leao a destra, Diaz tenuto in campo fino alla fine. Ibra si spacca la testa e nonostante questo gli ultimi 20 minuti la squadra ha sempre e solo tentato cross (sbilenchi nel 90% dei casi). Boh.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2022)

Un PERDENTE nato e finito


----------



## Kayl (4 Aprile 2022)

Pioli ti svelo un segreto, IBRA NON SERVE A NIENTE SULLE PALLE ALTE, NON STA IN AREA. Quindi se devi cavare Giroud per mettere Diaz, hai un nano inutile per 10 minuti di cross alti e un due metri che sta fuori area.


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

Dopo tre vittorie è incappato in un pareggio, non abbiamo una squadra ammazza campionato, però per un allenatore che a detta di molti era da settimo posto con una squadra che a detta di molti è da settimo posto ha fatto un ottima annata. Perché se si pensa che la squadra e mister sono da settimo posto poi non bisogna lamentarsi se non si vince lo scudetto e si fa secondi/terzi. Ha fatto oltre quanti molti scrivevano (esonerato a Novembre e campionato finito).

Ora mi leggo tutti gli insulti che si prenderà qui sotto fino alla prossima vittoria


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Aprile 2022)

Comunque si può dire che a destra a Pioli manca del tutto un'ala destra o ci sono ancora i fenomeni che negano la necessità parlando del riscatto di messias o del gran prospetto belga (desaparecido)?


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Pioli ti svelo un segreto, IBRA NON SERVE A NIENTE SULLE PALLE ALTE, NON STA IN AREA. Quindi se devi cavare Giroud per mettere Diaz, hai un nano inutile per 10 minuti di cross alti e un due metri che sta fuori area.



Si Gli ultimi 10' era da farli con il doppio centravanti, ci stava come mossa della disperazione a 10' dal termine vista la gara come si stava mettendo (chiusi nella loro area).


----------



## ARKANA (4 Aprile 2022)

Un allenatore così stupido tatticamente faccio fatica a ricordarmelo.


----------



## livestrong (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dopo tre vittorie è incappato in un pareggio, non abbiamo una squadra ammazza campionato, però per un allenatore che a detta di molti era da settimo posto con una squadra che a detta di molti è da settimo posto ha fatto un ottima annata. Perché se si pensa che la squadra e mister sono da settimo posto poi non bisogna lamentarsi se non si vince lo scudetto e si fa secondi/terzi. Ha fatto oltre quanti molti scrivevano (esonerato a Novembre e campionato finito).
> 
> Ora mi leggo tutti gli insulti che si prenderà qui sotto fino alla prossima vittoria


valutare in base al risultato è sintomo di miopia. Stasera non ci ha capito una mazza, credo non sia uno scandalo dirlo. Senza per questo sminuire il suo lavoro fatto finora


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque si può dire che a destra a Pioli manca del tutto un'ala destra o ci sono ancora i fenomeni che negano la necessità parlando del riscatto di messias o del gran prospetto belga (desaparecido)?


A noi ci mancano:

Un ala destra che segni
Un attaccante da 20 goal

Senza questo non si vincono gli scudetti, ma qui la gente si dispera... la dirigenza stessa sa che non siamo da scudetto perché lo ha detto chiaramente "Il nostro obbiettivo è la qualificazione in CL, i ragazzi stanno facendo una stagione super, da bruciare le tappe" più chiaro di così.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Be ovviamente al primo passo falso volano subito insulti come avevo già pronosticato. Fate pace con il cervello please


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> valutare in base al risultato è sintomo di miopia. Stasera non ci ha capito una mazza, credo non sia uno scandalo dirlo. Senza per questo sminuire il suo lavoro fatto finora


Ma certamente se pareggi contro il Bologna hai sbagliato qualcosa. Ma non da crisi isteriche, qui si pensava di fare settimi cioè... due sono le cose: o si pensache siamo scarsissimi con allenatore mediocre e allora si festeggia che siamo in CL praticamente oppure se si pretende lo scudetto non si dice che la squadra è da settimo posto e l'allenatore è da settimo posto. Perché è illogico.


----------



## kYMERA (4 Aprile 2022)

Non me la sento di prendermela con il Mister stasera. Abbiamo sbagliato tantissimo sotto porta, non può essere colpa dell'allenatore.
Leao poi, non sa neanche che scarpe mettersi. Ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Kayl (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Be ovviamente al primo passo falso volano subito insulti come avevo già pronosticato. Fate pace con il cervello please


non ci ha capito niente, poco da discutere in merito. Solo un pirla sapendo che gli ultimi 20 minuti, che se ne giocano 5, non si gioca palla a terra ma solo a buttarla in area e lascia in campo un nano da giardino invece di lasciare dentro l'unico che occupa l'area in campo.


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non me la sento di prendermela con il Mister stasera. Abbiamo sbagliato tantissimo sotto porta, non può essere colpa dell'allenatore.
> Leao poi, non sa neanche che scarpe mettersi. Ma dove vogliamo andare.


Si anche questo, i giocatori che ha sono quelli, se quelli sbagliano goal non può entrare lui e segnare.


----------



## livestrong (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma certamente se pareggi contro il Bologna hai sbagliato qualcosa. Ma non da crisi isteriche, qui si pensava di fare settimi cioè... due sono le cose: o pensate che siamo scarsissimi con allenatore mediocre e allora si festeggia che siamo in CL praticamente oppure se si pretende lo scudetto non si dice che la squadra è da settimo posto e l'allenatore è da settimo posto. Perché è illogico.


Ogni partita fa storia a sè. A inizio stagione siam partiti a razzo e certamente il merito è anche della sua preparazione. Ultimamente però mi sembra un po' in confusione. Le crisi del tifoso credo siano più che normali, specialmente dopo 10 minuti dalla fine di una prestazione imbarazzante


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma certamente se pareggi contro il Bologna hai sbagliato qualcosa. Ma non da crisi isteriche, qui si pensava di fare settimi cioè... due sono le cose: o si pensache siamo scarsissimi con allenatore mediocre e allora si festeggia che siamo in CL praticamente oppure se si pretende lo scudetto non si dice che la squadra è da settimo posto e l'allenatore è da settimo posto. Perché è illogico.


Perché il tifosotto medio da bar non capisce nulla è spara fango appena ne ha occasione senza neanche analizzare la partita.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ma quante volte ha alternato Rebic con Leao? Almeno una decina di volte.
Ha fatto un casino allucinante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A noi ci mancano:
> 
> Un ala destra che segni
> Un attaccante da 20 goal
> ...


Non parliamo della stagione, parliamo della partita conclusa dieci minuti fa.

Ha due attaccanti alti e imponenti in rosa. Mancano 10-15 minuti in una partita importantissima. 
Spiegami quale possa essere la logica per tenere in campo un Diaz scomparso e togliere la punta titolare, prima del assalto finale dove si sa che ci sara pioggia di cross in area dove un ariete puo risultare decisivo?

Qui ha sbagliato alla grande, decisione folle, priva di ogni logica in una situazione del genere dove ti giochi una stagione in pochi minuti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Perché il tifosotto medio da bar non capisce nulla è spara fango appena ne ha occasione senza neanche analizzare la partita.



se tu invece da gran signor tifoso l'hai analizzata e non hai visto alcun errore del pinolo,due sono le cose : o sei krunic o non capisci una fava di calcio.
Con tutto il rispetto ovviamente.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A noi ci mancano:
> 
> Un ala destra che segni
> Un attaccante da 20 goal
> ...


eh invece il trequartista ce l’abbiamo


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Aprile 2022)

Stessa gara di oggi, togli brahim giroud messias e metti dentro 3 giocatori offensivi DA MILAN, e la vincevi in carrozza.
Che c'entra pioli?
Poteva FORSE gestire meglio i cambi gli ultimi 15', ma fine.
Manca qualità. Lo ha detto a giugno scorso anche un'aziendalista come pioli in modo chiaro, poi è arrivato solo messias.
Non mi sento di crocifiggere il mister per la prestazione di questa sera, è mancata qualità non determinazione o tattica.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dopo tre vittorie è incappato in un pareggio, non abbiamo una squadra ammazza campionato, però per un allenatore che a detta di molti era da settimo posto con una squadra che a detta di molti è da settimo posto ha fatto un ottima annata. Perché se si pensa che la squadra e mister sono da settimo posto poi non bisogna lamentarsi se non si vince lo scudetto e si fa secondi/terzi. Ha fatto oltre quanti molti scrivevano (esonerato a Novembre e campionato finito).
> 
> Ora mi leggo tutti gli insulti che si prenderà qui sotto fino alla prossima vittoria


sicuramente da questa manica di mezzi giocatori sta tirando fuori il massimo ciò non toglie che se avessi una squadra forte sarebbe l ultimo a cui la affiderei


----------



## Mika (4 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non parliamo della stagione, parliamo della partita conclusa dieci minuti fa.
> 
> Ha due attaccanti alti e imponenti in rosa. Mancano 10-15 minuti in una partita importantissima.
> Spiegami quale possa essere la logica per tenere in campo un Diaz scomparso e togliere la punta titolare, prima del assalto finale dove si sa che ci sara pioggia di cross in area dove un ariete puo risultare decisivo?
> ...


Ma questo sicuramente è stato un errore, se non sbagliava la vincevamo, ma se si sbagliano goal come in tutto il primo tempo e secondo tempo non è solo la sostituzione di Giroud che ci ha fatto pareggiare, non ha segnato nemmeno lui quando è stato in campo, perché non è una punta da goal costanti. E' quasi una seconda punta. Non ha mai segnato tanto. Ci manca uno che te la mette anche nelle partite sporche, il bomber, uno che ti fa 20 goal a stagione. Altrimenti gli scudetti te li sogni.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Perché il tifosotto medio da bar non capisce nulla è spara fango appena ne ha occasione senza neanche analizzare la partita.


Se mettevi un tifosotto medio da bar in panchina sta sera secondo me vinceva, o quanto meno non lasciava dentro per 90 minuti quello scandalo di diaz


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> se tu invece da gran signor tifoso l'hai analizzata e non hai visto alcun errore del pinolo,due sono le cose : o sei krunic o non capisci una fava di calcio.
> Con tutto il rispetto ovviamente.


Non capisco talmente una fava che Pinoli( come lo chiami te) è primo in classifica con una squadra da settimo posto( detto da voi, non so tu ma da molti qui dentro).


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Aprile 2022)

Il problema non e' tanto lui ma quanto il fatto che dopo lui cercherebbero un Nesta,un Oddo,un Bonera,un Sonetti,un Reja,ecc..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2022)

Quello che continuo a non capire è perché insistere con messias e diaz dall'inizio quando è chiaro da molto che incidono solo a partita iniziata, quando incidono. Il resto purtroppo sono limiti di organico che andavano colmati almeno a gennaio, ma sono i soliti discorsi sulla proprietà che abbiamo fatto tante volte. 
Quanto a Pioli, ha fatto un bel lavoro in questi anni ma penso che per vincere ci voglia altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Non capisco talmente una fava che Pinoli( come lo chiami te) è primo in classifica con una squadra da settimo posto( detto da voi, non so tu ma da molti qui dentro).



E' proprio questo il punto.
Pioli è cresciuto in questi anni e gli va dato merito di aver riportato il milan a competere per il titolo,ma porcocane,certe volte con queste scelte assurde ti fa scendere proprio le balle a terra.

Magari non sarebbe cambiato niente ai fini del risultato,ma incredibile aver sostituito il migliore in campo (bennacer) con la squadra ancora sullo 0-0 e aver tenuto 98 minuti Diaz. Incredibile aver buttato dentro Ibra (per l'arrembaggio finale),buttando fuori l'unico giocatore che ti testa le prendeva tutte (giroud).

Incredibile aver visto Leao a destra,sinistra,poi ancora a destra,poi ancora a sinistra.
Idem Rebic.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> Pioli è cresciuto in questi anni e gli va dato merito di aver riportato il milan a competere per il titolo,ma porcocane,certe volte con queste scelte assurde ti fa scendere proprio le balle a terra.
> 
> Magari non sarebbe cambiato niente ai fini del risultato,ma incredibile aver sostituito il migliore in campo (bennacer) con la squadra ancora sullo 0-0 e aver tenuto 98 minuti Diaz. Incredibile aver buttato dentro Ibra (per l'arrembaggio finale),buttando fuori l'unico giocatore che ti testa le prendeva tutte (giroud).
> ...


Magari sono stanchi no? Bennacer è tornato venerdì con un allenamento nelle gambe…ragazzi non è che Pioli è stupito ha le sue ragioni. Quando Piolli ha azzeccato i cambi contro l’Inter era un fenomeno poi sbaglia una partita è un perdente…non è bello così dai.


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quello che continuo a non capire è perché insistere con messias e diaz dall'inizio quando è chiaro da molto che incidono solo a partita iniziata, quando incidono. Il resto purtroppo sono limiti di organico che andavano colmati almeno a gennaio, ma sono i soliti discorsi sulla proprietà che abbiamo fatto tante volte.
> Quanto a Pioli, ha fatto un bel lavoro in questi anni ma penso che per vincere ci voglia altro.



perché purtroppo non ne abbiamo altri… chi vuoi vedere in campo? Maldini? Salamella? Kessie trequartista???

ragazzi questi abbiamo, e far alternare sulle fasce rebic e Leao è un chiaro segno che mancano giocatori e cerca in tutti i modi di trovare rimedi con il niente che ha (anche sbagliando, sia chiaro).

purtroppo nonostante tutto le occasioni le abbiamo avute, tra sprechi e belle parate.

sono sfavatissimo ma questo, per me, è un limite della nostra rosa.

voi mi odierete ma se vincessimo lo scudetto sarei contento ovviamente ma amareggiato da una parte perché significa che la serie a è scesa ancora più in basso…

Il vero miracolo è essere a +13 dal quinto a 7 giornate


----------



## mil77 (4 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non parliamo della stagione, parliamo della partita conclusa dieci minuti fa.
> 
> Ha due attaccanti alti e imponenti in rosa. Mancano 10-15 minuti in una partita importantissima.
> Spiegami quale possa essere la logica per tenere in campo un Diaz scomparso e togliere la punta titolare, prima del assalto finale dove si sa che ci sara pioggia di cross in area dove un ariete puo risultare decisivo?
> ...


Ti spiego la logica, con un pareggio sei ancora in testa...avesse messo due punte e avessimo perso cosa avresti detto? Premesso che anche io da tifoso avrei messo ibra x diaz. Ma appunto da tifoso...capisco però che l'allenatore fa di tutto x vincere, ma non può rischiare di perderla. Io oggi sono veramente deluso non dall'allenatore, ma da diversi giocatori...leao, Tonali, theo....


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ti spiego la logica, con un pareggio sei ancora in testa...avesse messo due punte e avessimo perso cosa avresti detto? Premesso che anche io da tifoso avrei messo ibra x diaz. Ma appunto da tifoso...capisco però che l'allenatore fa di tutto x vincere, ma non può rischiare di perderla. Io oggi sono veramente deluso non dall'allenatore, ma da diversi giocatori...leao, Tonali, theo....


Ecco questo è un commento intelligente finalmente ne vedo uno.


----------



## Kayl (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> perché purtroppo non ne abbiamo altri… chi vuoi vedere in campo? Maldini? Salamella? Kessie trequartista???
> 
> ragazzi questi abbiamo, e far alternare sulle fasce rebic e Leao è un chiaro segno che mancano giocatori e cerca in tutti i modi di trovare rimedi con il niente che ha (anche sbagliando, sia chiaro).
> 
> ...


Meglio Kessie trequartista, perché non puoi mettere Diaz contro Svanberg, lo ha sodomizzato tutto il tempo, Kessie almeno stando fermo gli avrebbe reso più difficile girargli intorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2022)

Mi sono fatto l'idea che Pioli non deve mai provare a fare "qualcosa di più".

Deve limitarsi al compitino e le cose normali. Se prova ad uscire dal seminato, fa solo danni.


----------



## Kayl (4 Aprile 2022)

Al posto suo quando Bennacer ha, totalmente da solo, alzato dal nulla la palla dalla trequarti per Giroud marcato anziché servire Leao a fianco a lui che aveva solo la mezzala da saltare perché il terzino loro era a centrocampo dopo aver perso palla avrei ucciso qualcuno.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto l'idea che Pioli non deve mai provare a fare "qualcosa di più".
> 
> Deve limitarsi al compitino e le cose normali. Se prova ad uscire dal seminato, fa solo danni.


È tipico dei mediocri fare il compitino (cosa che lui è secondo me), però qua dentro c'è gente che lo venera come se fosse guardiola


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> perché purtroppo non ne abbiamo altri… chi vuoi vedere in campo? Maldini? Salamella? Kessie trequartista???
> 
> ragazzi questi abbiamo, e far alternare sulle fasce rebic e Leao è un chiaro segno che mancano giocatori e cerca in tutti i modi di trovare rimedi con il niente che ha (anche sbagliando, sia chiaro).
> 
> ...


Sì, per me la soluzione "meno peggio" è partire con il belga e kessie nel 4-3-3 per poi sfruttare messias e diaz con gli avversari più stanchi. Messias e diaz dall'inizio sono un handicap per noi quando non la sblocchiamo presto (cioè quasi sempre). Questa è la mia idea e non certo da stasera.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> È tipico dei mediocri fare il compitino (cosa che per altro lui è secondo me), però qua dentro c'è gente che lo venera come se fosse guardiola


Allora però se sei coerente dovresti dire che La Rosa è da scudetto ed è colpa del allenatore…giusto ?


----------



## mil77 (4 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Meglio Kessie trequartista, perché non puoi mettere Diaz contro Svanberg, lo ha sodomizzato tutto il tempo, Kessie almeno stando fermo gli avrebbe reso più difficile girargli intorno.


Certo poi fa giocare kessie trequartista e non vinciamo lo stesso colpa di Pioli che lo ha messo trequartista....dai i giocatori sono quelli la grossa colpa del mercato del Milan è stato non sostituire Chalanoglu e tutti lo sapevano fin dall'inizio...


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Meglio Kessie trequartista, perché non puoi mettere Diaz contro Svanberg, lo ha sodomizzato tutto il tempo, Kessie almeno stando fermo gli avrebbe reso più difficile girargli intorno.



kessie appena entrato ha coperto il tiro di Leao molto pericoloso…

per dire, ma non è che un kessie da separato in casa poi, faccia tutta questa differenza con lo spagnolo


----------



## Kayl (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Allora però se sei coerente dovresti dire che La Rosa è da scudetto ed è colpa del allenatore…giusto ?


il bologna senza allenatore, senza obiettivi e nulla da chiedere al campionato, nella parte destra della classifica. Pure fossimo da settimo posto era inaccettabile sto pareggio, non diciamo balle.


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> kessie appena entrato ha coperto il tiro di Leao molto pericoloso…
> 
> per dire, ma non è che un kessie da separato in casa poi, faccia tutta questa differenza con lo spagnolo


Sinceramente Kessie era lì li per fare gol ma per una distanza di uno scarpino non c'è arrivato


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, per me la soluzione "meno peggio" è partire con il belga e kessie nel 4-3-3 per poi sfruttare messias e diaz con gli avversari più stanchi. Messias e diaz dall'inizio sono un handicap per noi quando non la sblocchiamo presto (cioè quasi sempre). Questa è la mia idea e non certo da stasera.



pero parli di giocatori che hanno giocato tutti tranne che il belga, anche qua grosse differenze non ne vedo.

mancano giocatori, l’esterno, il trequartista e la punta.


----------



## Milo (4 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sinceramente Kessie era lì li per fare gol ma per una distanza di uno scarpino non c'è arrivato



kessie sulla traiettoria non avrebbe mai tirato, era messo meglio mille volte Leao


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ora partiranno le richieste di esonero di Pioli.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> il bologna senza allenatore, senza obiettivi e nulla da chiedere al campionato, nella parte destra della classifica. Pure fossimo da settimo posto era inaccettabile sto pareggio, non diciamo balle.


E certo allora non giochiamo tanto abbiamo già vinto no? senza allenatore ma hai visto il loro allenatore in che condizioni è? io se fossi stato un giocatore del Bologna avrei dato l’anima per il mio allenatore che sta lottando contro una cosa ben più grave di questo pareggio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora partiranno le richieste di esonero di Pioli.



Magari.


----------



## Kayl (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> kessie appena entrato ha coperto il tiro di Leao molto pericoloso…
> 
> per dire, ma non è che un kessie da separato in casa poi, faccia tutta questa differenza con lo spagnolo


Leao neanche con una convergenza ai piedi avrebbe preso la porta messo in quel modo col corpo, a 45 gradi verso il centrocampo col passaggio nella direzione opposta. Là tirare di prima era l'errore più grosso da fare, poteva tranquillamente farsi un tocco leggero per avere almeno la porta alla sua sinistra a 90 gradi e calciare di collo o interno, non aveva nessuno addosso e aveva il tempo di fare quel tocco in più.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari.


Bravo esoneriamo Pioli è poi? chi mettiamo?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari.



Non ho voluto citarti. Sapevo che saresti intervenuto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari.


Bravo esoneriamo Pioli è poi? chi mettiamo?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> pero parli di giocatori che hanno giocato tutti tranne che il belga, anche qua grosse differenze non ne vedo.
> 
> mancano giocatori, l’esterno, il trequartista e la punta.


La rosa è deficitaria, lo sappiamo e lo ripetiamo ogni giorno.
Quello che intendo è che Diaz con la sua poca autonomia fisica te lo bruci già nel primo tempo con gli avversari freschi, messias più o meno la stessa cosa. 
Poi figurati, siamo deficitari in più ruoli. La punta è la mancanza peggiore, io ad esempio credo che anche come terzino destro dovremmo avere di meglio


----------



## ARKANA (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Allora però se sei coerente dovresti dire che La Rosa è da scudetto ed è colpa del allenatore…giusto ?


In un campionato mediocre come il nostro non è che ci vogliano chissà che campioni per avere una rosa da scudetto, quindi dire "rosa da scudetto" e serie A nella stessa frase lascia un pò il tempo che trova


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Bravo esoneriamo Pioli è poi? chi mettiamo?



Gattomorto in testa.
Che quest'anno anche con la nostra rosa avrebbe vinto il campionato in ciabatte.

Se Pioli dovesse fallire l'assalto allo scudetto,per me...ciao ciao.
Ma lo dico per un motivo ben preciso : se non lo vinciamo quest'anno ,lo scudetto scordiamocelo per i prossimi 5-6 anni


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> In un campionato mediocre come il nostro non è che ci vogliano chissà che campioni per avere una rosa da scudetto, quindi dire "rosa da scudetto" e serie A nella stessa frase lascia un pò il tempo che trova


Si ma non hai risposto…


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Bravo esoneriamo Pioli è poi? chi mettiamo?



Ma no. L'esonero viene chiesto praticamente da quando è arrivato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ma Pioli non riesce a trovare qualcuno che sappia battere i calci d'angolo meglio di Calabria?
Facesse entrare un magazziniere o un porta borracce in partita solo per battere gli angoli che sicuramente li batterebbero meglio di Calabria e compagnia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (4 Aprile 2022)

Stanotte non dormo e domani a lavoro coi colleghi interisti, grazie Mr


----------



## mil77 (4 Aprile 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> il bologna senza allenatore, senza obiettivi e nulla da chiedere al campionato, nella parte destra della classifica. Pure fossimo da settimo posto era inaccettabile sto pareggio, non diciamo balle.


Strano direi non succede mai...chi gioca senza obiettivi è sempre più libero di testa...vedi per es. Inter Sassuolo e Torino Inter...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gattomorto in testa.
> Che quest'anno anche con la nostra rosa avrebbe vinto il campionato in ciabatte.
> 
> Se Pioli dovesse fallire l'assalto allo scudetto,per me...ciao ciao.
> Ma lo dico per un motivo ben preciso : se non lo vinciamo quest'anno ,lo scudetto scordiamocelo per i prossimi 5-6 anni



Agghiaggiande lo paghi tu?


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no. L'esonero viene chiesto praticamente da quando è arrivato.


Benissimo esoneriamo Pioli sono d’accordo, ma poi pretendo un allenatore che punto 1: sia un signore prima di tutto. Punto2: abbia lo stesso rendimento. Punto 3: deve essere migliore del punto 2.


----------



## mil77 (4 Aprile 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La rosa è deficitaria, lo sappiamo e lo ripetiamo ogni giorno.
> Quello che intendo è che Diaz con la sua poca autonomia fisica te lo bruci già nel primo tempo con gli avversari freschi, messias più o meno la stessa cosa.
> Poi figurati, siamo deficitari in più ruoli. La punta è la mancanza peggiore, io ad esempio credo che anche come terzino destro dovremmo avere di meglio


Si però oggi sia Diaz che Messias avevano tutto lo spazio che volevano.. nel primo tempo loro se la sono giocata a viso aperto lasciando spazi.. e pioli l'ha studiata bene...se poi con gli spazi diaz e messias fanno schifo cosa c'entra Pioli?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Benissimo esoneriamo Pioli sono d’accordo, ma poi pretendo un allenatore che punto 1: sia un signore prima di tutto. Punto2: abbia lo stesso rendimento. Punto 3: deve essere migliore del punto 2.



Io non sono per l'esonero di Pioli. Il tuo punto 1 è fondamentale, per me, per essere l'allenatore del Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Agghiaggiande lo paghi tu?



Si paga con il tesoretto di agosto e poi con il tesoretto risparmiato a gennaio,no ?
Forse non si è capito,ma io sto affilando la mannaia,e se lo scudo non dovesse arrivare,qualche testa dovrà essere mozzata  

Sarà quella del tecnico,incapace di portare la squadra al successo in partite difficilissime contro bologna,udinese,salernitana ?
O sarà quella di maldini,mister "siamo a posto così" ?
Purtroppo quella dei padroni è ben protetta


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si paga con il tesoretto di agosto e poi con il tesoretto risparmiato a gennaio,no ?
> Forse non si è capito,ma io sto affilando la mannaia,e se lo scudo non dovesse arrivare,qualche testa dovrà essere mozzata
> 
> Sarà quella del tecnico,incapace di portare la squadra al successo in partite difficilissime contro bologna,udinese,salernitana ?
> ...



Più facile che a cadere sia la tua di testa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Aprile 2022)

Pioli sei solo un gran colione, quello sei. 
Far fare 99 minuti a Diaz è da ritiro del patentino. Io non capirò mai cosa gli passa per la testa e cosa vede per questo mediocre.


----------



## ARKANA (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma non hai risposto…


Vuoi che ti dica che la colpa è di Pioli? Secondo me sì.
Vuoi che ti dica che Pioli secondo me è un mediocre?
Anche a questo di dico sì, e non parlo per stasera (o almeno non solo),vorrà pur dire qualcosa se uno che ha iniziato la carriera da allenatore nel 1999 il massimo che abbia vinto è stato un campionato allievi con il Bologna? o forse ci troviamo davanti a un Guardiola incompreso?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Pioli sei solo un gran colione, quello sei.
> Far fare 99 minuti a Diaz è da-ritiro del patentino. Io non capirò mai cosa gli passa per la testa e cosa vede per questo mediocre.


- 

Ero sicuro che anche tu come - @Divoratore Di Stelle - avresti attaccato Pioli.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si però oggi sia Diaz che Messias avevano tutto lo spazio che volevano.. nel primo tempo loro se la sono giocata a viso aperto lasciando spazi.. e pioli l'ha studiata bene...se poi con gli spazi diaz e messias fanno schifo cosa c'entra Pioli?


Sono tante partite che i due fanno schifo, proprio per questo una bella "riposata" in panca ci starebbe. Comunque credo sia legittimo per ognuno di noi avere opinioni diverse sulla formazione, non è che ogni volta deve partire il pianto pro Pioli manco fosse un parente


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Bravo esoneriamo Pioli è poi? chi mettiamo?


Ora non esiste un allenatore meglio di Pinoli??


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Vuoi che ti dica che la colpa è di Pioli? Secondo me sì.
> Vuoi che ti dica che Pioli secondo me è un mediocre?
> Anche a questo di dico sì, e non parlo per stasera (o almeno non solo),vorrà pur dire qualcosa se uno che ha iniziato la carriera da allenatore nel 1999 il massimo che abbia vinto è stato un campionato allievi con il Bologna? o forse ci troviamo davanti a un Guardiola incompreso?


Mi chiedo dove eri quando Pioli ha azzeccato i cambi contro l’Inter? dove eri quando ha vinto contro Atalanta-Inter- Napoli- Roma ecc. Guarda talmente scarso che è primo con una rosa da settimo posto( la maggior parte diceva questo a settembre qui dentro) si sta giocando lo scudetto, forse non ti sei reso conto che il Milan è ancora primo è può succedere di tutto…aspetterei prima di fare il pessimista.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> -
> 
> Ero sicuro che anche tu come - @Divoratore Di Stelle - avresti attaccato Pioli.



Ci sarà un motivo se anche la madre di Pioli lo chiama perdente nato (e non scherzo  )
E comunque l'avrei criticato anche in caso di vittoria,perchè già dalla partita contro la sampdoria si vedeva che ci stava qualcosa che non andava.

Ci siamo accontentati delle vittorie sfigate dell'1-0,che hanno solamente ritardato momentaneamente la debacle.
E ora che non abbiamo più alcun bonus da giocarci,mi auguro che qualcuno si faccia un elettroshock al cervello e rimetta la squadra in ordine.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ora non esiste un allenatore meglio di Pinoli??


Si prendiamo Kloop che ne dici? lo convinciamo a mollare tutto a stagione in corso per venire da noi


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci sarà un motivo se anche la madre di Pioli lo chiama perdente nato (e non scherzo  )
> E comunque l'avrei criticato anche in caso di vittoria,perchè già dalla partita contro la sampdoria si vedeva che ci stava qualcosa che non andava.
> 
> Ci siamo accontentati delle vittorie sfigate dell'1-0,che hanno solamente ritardato momentaneamente la debacle.
> E ora che non abbiamo più alcun bonus da giocarci,mi auguro che qualcuno si faccia un elettroshock al cervello e rimetta la squadra in ordine.



Amico mio ma, se fossimo stati settimi, cosa avresti chiesto e/o minacciato?


----------



## ARKANA (4 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo dove eri quando Pioli ha azzeccato i cambi contro l’Inter? dove eri quando ha vinto contro Atalanta-Inter- Napoli- Roma ecc. Guarda talmente scarso che è primo con una rosa da settimo posto( la maggior parte diceva questo a settembre qui dentro) si sta giocando lo scudetto, forse non ti sei reso conto che il Milan è ancora primo è può succedere di tutto…aspetterei prima di fare il pessimista.


Anche un orologio fermo segna l'ora giusta 2 volte al giorno se è per questo, poi ti ripeto che non sia una squadra di fenomeni ok, però di una squadra che l'anno scorso è arrivata 2 dire che è da 7 posto non avendo stravolto niente (anzi essendosi rafforzata) è un eresia, e comunque rispondo per quello che dico io, non per quello che dice la maggioranza.


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Anche un orologio fermo segna il l'ora giusta 2 volte al giorno se è per questo, poi ti ripeto che non sia una squadra di fenomeni ok, però di una squadra che l'anno scorso è arrivata 2 dire che è da 7 posto non avendo stravolto niente (anzi essendosi rafforzata) è un eresia, e comunque rispondo per quello che dico io, non per quello che dice la maggioranza.


Allora se fosse da settimo posto sarebbe un miracolo sei d’accordo ? visto che anche per me La Rosa è da prime quattro, sei d’accordo con me che Pioli sta facendo un grandisimo
Lavoro rimanendo davanti a rose ben più attrezzate è più forti di noi ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio ma, se fossimo stati settimi, cosa avresti chiesto e/o minacciato?



Quello che fa incaxxare di più non è arrivare 7°,ma arrivare vicinissimi al traguardo finale per poi essere sorpassati negli ultimi 5 metri finali.
Per 2 anni consecutivi.

Non so se qualcuno di voi ha visto gli avengers,ma io dalla passata stagione mi sento come occhio di falco


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2022)

Le scelta di Brahim titolare é incomprensibile. E non lo si dice certo a posteriori, guardate tutti i commenti prepartita. Anche aspettare il 72esimo per i cambi non mi é sembrato geniale, così come togliere Giroud...o la va o la spacca, Mourinho l'anno del triplete metteva 4 prime punte negli ultimi 10 minuti, non é scritto in nessun manuale di calcio che é vietato. Detto questo, per evitare la solita shit-storm delle bambine di Pioli, credo che nessuno al suo posto possa fare meglio, se non Kloop, Guardiola e gente simile che di ingaggio vuole più di tutta la rosa messa insieme. Quindi "stacce", come direbbero a Roma...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello che fa incaxxare di più non è arrivare 7°,ma arrivare vicinissimi al traguardo finale per poi essere sorpassati negli ultimi 5 metri finali.
> Per 2 anni consecutivi.
> 
> Non so se qualcuno di voi ha visto gli avengers,ma io dalla passata stagione mi sento come occhio di falco



Pensa se eri gobbo e veder svanire 7 Coppe...


----------



## ARKANA (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Allora se fosse da settimo posto sarebbe un miracolo sei d’accordo ? visto che anche per me La Rosa è da prime quattro, sei d’accordo con me che Pioli sta facendo un grandisimo
> Lavoro rimanendo davanti a rose ben più attrezzate è più forti di noi ?


Per me rispetto all'anno scorso ha fatto un bel downgrade, Pioli tra gli allenatori delle prime 4 in classifica è quello che allena la stessa squadra da più tempo e di conseguenza è quello che conosce meglio l'ambiente in cui lavora, l'inter si è indebolita parecchio, ha perso i 3 uomini chiave dello scudetto (conte lukaku e hakimi), il Napoli ha un nuovo allenatore e non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissà quale calciomercato (arrivando da un 5 posto) e la juve è da 2 anni che fa schifo (salvo essersi ripresa un pò con vlahovic) se per te essere davanti e queste squadra è un miracolo sportivo ok, non concordo ma accetto il tuo punto di vista,secondo me no.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per me rispetto all'anno scorso ha fatto un bel downgrade, Pioli tra gli allenatori delle prime 4 in classifica è quello che allena la stessa squadra da più tempo e di conseguenza è quello che conosce meglio l'ambiente in cui lavora, l'inter si è indebolita parecchio, ha perso i 3 uomini chiave dello scudetto (conte lukaku e hakimi), il Napoli ha un nuovo allenatore e non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissà quale calciomercato e la juve è da 2 anni che fa schifo (salvo essersi ripresa un pò con vlahovic) se per te essere davanti e queste squadra è un miracolo sportivo ok, non concordo ma accetto il tuo punto di vista,secondo me no.


Ma se fino a ieri si diceva che il Milan era inferiore…che l’Inter è uno squadrone è la favorita dello scudetto, ora invece il Milan…


----------



## ARKANA (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma se fino a ieri si diceva che il Milan era inferiore…che l’Inter è uno squadrone è la favorita dello scudetto, ora invece il Milan…


Si ma ti ripeto, io rispondo di quello che dico io non di quello che dicono gli altri, ti sfido a trovare un mio singolo commento riguardo alla tua affermazione sull'inter squadrone favorita per lo scudetto...


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si ma ti ripeto, io rispondo di quello che dico io non di quello che dicono gli altri, ti sfido a trovare un mio singolo commento riguardo alla tua affermazione sull'inter squadrone favorita per lo scudetto...


Ma si ho capito ma non si può dire una roba del genere dai, Inter è Napoli sono avanti a livello di rosa


----------



## ARKANA (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma si ho capito ma non si può dire una roba del genere dai, Inter è Napoli sono avanti a livello di rosa


È evidente che la pensiamo diversamente, la finisco qua che stiamo andando OT senza neanche trovare un punto di incontro.


----------



## folletto (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo dove eri quando Pioli ha azzeccato i cambi contro l’Inter? dove eri quando ha vinto contro Atalanta-Inter- Napoli- Roma ecc. Guarda talmente scarso che è primo con una rosa da settimo posto( la maggior parte diceva questo a settembre qui dentro) si sta giocando lo scudetto, forse non ti sei reso conto che il Milan è ancora primo è può succedere di tutto…aspetterei prima di fare il pessimista.



E' giusto quello che dici ma se contro le squadre che si chiudono ne stecchiamo una su due la colpa sarà anche sua o no? Ma cambiare davvero le carte in tavola a partita in corso non è lecito? Ok, non abbiamo certo fenomeni in panchina ma provare a cambiare drasticamente modo di giocare, in partite tipo questa, liberando Theo da compiti difensivi mettendo in campo un 343 sarebbe forse cosa tanto difficile da attuare? Stasera ad un certo punto giocavamo col doppio centravanti, peccato che uno dei 2 era Tomori e l'altro l'ectoplasma di Ibra......non voglio crocefiggere Pioli ma il coniglio dal cilindro non lo tira fuori praticamente mai.
Detto questo aggiungo anche che a settembre avrei firmato per questa classifica oggi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> È evidente che la pensiamo diversamente, la finisco qua che stiamo andando OT senza neanche trovare un punto di incontro.


Va benissimo il Milan è la più forte d’accordo, forse non ti è chiaro che nessuno ha parlato di scudetto, quella favorita è un altra, non lo dico io ma tutti.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> E' giusto quello che dici ma se contro le squadre che si chiudono ne stecchiamo una su due la colpa sarà anche sua o no? Ma cambiare davvero le carte in tavola a partita in corso non è lecito? Ok, non abbiamo certo fenomeni in panchina ma provare a cambiare drasticamente modo di giocare, in partite tipo questa, liberando Theo da compiti difensivi mettendo in campo un 343 sarebbe forse cosa tanto difficile da attuare? Stasera ad un certo punto giocavamo col doppio centravanti, peccato che uno dei 2 era Tomori e l'altro l'ectoplasma di Ibra......non voglio crocefiggere Pioli ma il coniglio dal cilindro non lo tira fuori praticamente mai.
> Detto questo aggiungo anche che settembre avrei firmato per questa classifica oggi.


Ma il punto è che questi discorsi escono fuori quando la squadra pareggia o perde. Perché questi discorsi non li sento quando vince ?


----------



## folletto (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma il punto è che questi discorsi escono fuori quando la squadra pareggia o perde. Perché questi discorsi non li sento quando vince ?


No dai, non mi pare che chi critica Pioli lo esalta quando la squadra vince, in tanti qua dentro sono coerenti in questo senso


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Aprile 2022)

solita formazione indecente e soliti cambi al contrario.
bah..........
mi sembra ormai chiaro come dobbiamo giocare, solo pioli non lo capisce.


----------



## jacky (5 Aprile 2022)

Il più grande salto di qualità per l'anno prossimo sarebbe cambiare il Mister e prendere un'ala e una punta vere.
Ma Maldini per me Don Pioli se lo tiene altri 15 anni. Maldini è uno bravo, ma che non cambia e che si sta dimostrando molto poco coerente con quanto detto 4 anni fa


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> No dai, non mi pare che chi critica Pioli lo esalta quando la squadra vince, in tanti qua dentro sono coerenti in questo senso


No no ma va…altro che esaltare peggio, vai a vedere i commenti dopo Milan Napoli o Inter Milan


----------



## EmmePi (5 Aprile 2022)

Molti tifosi si ritrovano ad esaltare un mediocre, che ha ammucchiato punti non tanto grazie al gioco, solo in parte brillante ad inizio campionato, ma grazie alle giocate di qualche singolo.
Infatti ora che si è "spenta" (spero temporaneamente) la verve di Leao o le giocate di Rebic, le giocate di Ibra, le fiammate di Theo... si vede che il gioco è sempre lo stesso tic-toc prevedibile ed inconsistente.

Come detto da altri, un buon allenatore si inventa qualcosa. Io, ad esempio, avendo trovato un ottimo Kalulu, avrei provato la difesa a 3. O comunque giocherei con 3 centrocampisti. Lascerei in panchina Diaz e Messias... magari una apparizione a Lazetic la farei fare...


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi si ritrovano ad esaltare un mediocre, che ha ammucchiato punti non tanto grazie al gioco, solo in parte brillante ad inizio campionato, ma grazie alle giocate di qualche singolo.
> Infatti ora che si è "spenta" (spero temporaneamente) la verve di Leao o le giocate di Rebic, le giocate di Ibra, le fiammate di Theo... si vede che il gioco è sempre lo stesso tic-toc prevedibile ed inconsistente.
> 
> Come detto da altri, un buon allenatore si inventa qualcosa. Io, ad esempio, avendo trovato un ottimo Kalulu, avrei provato la difesa a 3. O comunque giocherei con 3 centrocampisti. Lascerei in panchina Diaz e Messias... magari una apparizione a Lazetic la farei fare...


Lazetic non si regge in piedi nemmeno con i primavera giocando 20 minuti...


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Ma veramente si critica Pioli?
Veramente?
Sono mesi che continuo a dire il fatto che tutti dovrebbero sapere a questo punto: a questa squadra mancano una punta continua e soprattutto MOBILE da 15-20 gol a stagione, un trequartista titolare di qualità e fisicità che sappia collegare bene le due fasi ed essere incisivo in zona assist e gol (Diaz ha fatto l'ultimo tra gol e assist a settembre...) e un'ala destra offensiva veloce che possa creare superiorità e puntare la porta.
Più i sostituti di Kessiè, Romagnoli e un vice Theo decente. 

Secondo voi con tutte queste mancanze (tra l'altro convogliate per lo piu nella stessa zona di campo) possiamo pensare di puntare allo scudetto?
Il serbatoio di punti di questa squadra è intorno ai 75 punti, Pioli può portarne 5 o 6 in più (e lo sta facendo per ora), NON siamo da scudetto, non lo siamo mai stati.
Qualcuno si è fatto ingolosire dalla vetta e ha tirato fuori la bandiera e smesso di ragionare in modo approfondito sulle lacune di questa squadra. 
Il milan ha un organico da quarto posto, punto.
Napoli Inter e Juve sono ancora superiori, checchè se ne dica e ci si diverta a fare risatine a chiunque si permetta di dire che non siamo meravigliosi. 

I punti che perdiamo per strada sono fisiologici, non c'è da farne chissa quale dramma.
Sono sintomatici di mancanze gravissime in fase offensiva che non permettono di avere quella continuità necessaria per vincere.
Fortunatamente attacco a parte la squadra funziona bene.

La scelta adesso sta alla proprietà: con la qualificazione CL ormai assodata, l'aumento dei ricavi e il payroll in calo deciso con gli addii pesanti del trio Romagnoli Ibra Kessiè, c'è tutto lo spazio per tamponare queste 3 caselle deficitarie in attacco e il resto della rosa.
In base a quante operazioni su queste 6+1 necessarie verranno fatte (ci aggiungo anche il riscatto di Florenzi va) capiremo quale sarà la nostra sorte il prossimo anno.

Se le sistemiamo tutte bene (es Parisi, Botman, Svanberg, Pepè/Doku/Berardi, De Ketealere, Origi/Belotti) diventiamo la squadra migliore di tutte. 
Se ne sistemiamo 3-4, faremo meglio l'anno prossimo e forse potremo puntare allo scudo con un po di credibilità in più.
Se andiamo nuovamente al risparmio a caccia del pareggio di bilancio l'anno prossimo la prossima stagione sarù se va bene un remake di questa, senza il centesimo per fare l'euro. 

Statece, scendete a patti con la realtà e vedrete che starete meglio.
A chiedere l'impossibile ci perdete voi in sanità mentale e l'ambiente milan in serenità. 
Cominciate a vedere lo scudetto per quello che è: a metà strada tra miracolo e miraggio.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Molti tifosi si ritrovano ad esaltare un mediocre, che ha ammucchiato punti non tanto grazie al gioco, solo in parte brillante ad inizio campionato, ma grazie alle giocate di qualche singolo.
> Infatti ora che si è "spenta" (spero temporaneamente) la verve di Leao o le giocate di Rebic, le giocate di Ibra, le fiammate di Theo... si vede che il gioco è sempre lo stesso tic-toc prevedibile ed inconsistente.
> 
> Come detto da altri, un buon allenatore si inventa qualcosa. Io, ad esempio, avendo trovato un ottimo Kalulu, avrei provato la difesa a 3. O comunque giocherei con 3 centrocampisti. Lascerei in panchina Diaz e Messias... magari una apparizione a Lazetic la farei fare...


Ma per favore dai


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Aprile 2022)

Pioli è primo con una squadra del cavolo. Criticarlo perché non si riesce a far gol col in casa Bologna, mah, fate voi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Pioli è primo con una squadra del cavolo. Criticarlo perché non si riesce a far gol col in casa Bologna, mah, fate voi.


È assurdo ti anticipo io. Penso che comunque la maggior parte siano troll


----------



## EmmePi (5 Aprile 2022)

Toccare Piollo è lesa maestà in questo forum!

Un mediocre che in oltre un decennio di professione non ha vinto una mazza! Quale è stato il suo miglior piazzamento prima di venire al Milan?

Sarà che venendo da una caterva di fallimenti il primo che ti fa fare qualche punto in più ti pare un santone...

Se questo campionato *non si vince* un buon 30% è per "merito" di questo allenatore!


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma veramente si critica Pioli?
> Veramente?
> Sono mesi che continuo a dire il fatto che tutti dovrebbero sapere a questo punto: a questa squadra mancano una punta continua e soprattutto MOBILE da 15-20 gol a stagione, un trequartista titolare di qualità e fisicità che sappia collegare bene le due fasi ed essere incisivo in zona assist e gol (Diaz ha fatto l'ultimo tra gol e assist a settembre...) e un'ala destra offensiva veloce che possa creare superiorità e puntare la porta.
> Più i sostituti di Kessiè, Romagnoli e un vice Theo decente.
> ...


90 minuti di applausi. Ma come ho scritto altrove qua si vogliono 38 vittorie su 38, se ne pareggi una volano insulti. Ci vorrebbero ancora quei 6 anni di campionati finiti a Novembre/Ottobre per riassaporare il piacere di un Milan che lotta senza insultare squadra e mister dopo un pareggio. Quando si scriveva "Farei carte false per un quarto posto". Eppure è cosa di 2 anni fa.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Toccare Piollo è lesa maestà in questo forum!
> 
> Un mediocre che in oltre un decennio di professione non ha vinto una mazza! Quale è stato il suo miglior piazzamento prima di venire al Milan?
> 
> ...


Però se vince sparisci poi e non è che sali sul carro come quando ha vinto contro l’Inter. Forse non ti è chiaro che il Milan ha una rosa da settimo posto( detto da voi), Pioli è primo è si sta giocando là scudo. Fenomeno trovami un allenatore ora che sostituisca pioli vai sentiamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Toccare Piollo è lesa maestà in questo forum!
> 
> Un mediocre che in oltre un decennio di professione non ha vinto una mazza! Quale è stato il suo miglior piazzamento prima di venire al Milan?
> 
> ...


Intanto senza "piollo" te lo scordavi di tornare in CL. 
Molti già hanno dimenticato cosa eravamo prima del suo arrivo (e io ero uno di quelli che non lo voleva neanche dipinto, beninteso). 

Se questo campionato non si vince, è perchè non siamo da scudetto e nemmeno andonio gonde amato da tutti te lo avrebbe fatto vincere (non sarebbe venuto proprio perchè cause perse non ne prende)


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma veramente si critica Pioli?
> Veramente?
> Sono mesi che continuo a dire il fatto che tutti dovrebbero sapere a questo punto: a questa squadra mancano una punta continua e soprattutto MOBILE da 15-20 gol a stagione, un trequartista titolare di qualità e fisicità che sappia collegare bene le due fasi ed essere incisivo in zona assist e gol (Diaz ha fatto l'ultimo tra gol e assist a settembre...) e un'ala destra offensiva veloce che possa creare superiorità e puntare la porta.
> Più i sostituti di Kessiè, Romagnoli e un vice Theo decente.
> ...


Sono d'accordo a difendere Pioli che sta facendo un grande lavoro a prescindere, pero quello che dici è sbilanciato in senso opposto.

Non siamo da 75 punti e non siamo peggio di Inter e Napoli.

Siamo sullo stesso livello e lo dimostrano ormai 50 partite cavolo... mica una...

Se non vinciamo lo scudetto è PERCHE E' CALCIO P...A MISERIA

A volte piu che tifosi sembra un'asilo di bambine isteriche. Lo sport è sport. Si cerca di essere competitivi per vincere, di arrivare fino in fondo li in testa, poi è sport e uno vince e gli altri no.

Noi ci siamo, siamo li, perchè Pioli sta facendo un ottimo lavoro e perchè abbiamo la squadra per esserci. Poi è un testa a testa partita dopo partita e tutto si decide nei dettagli.

Io credo che dopo tanti anni si dovrebbe ringraziare di essere in vetta a giocarcela fino alla fine. Da quanto tempo non si provavano queste emozioni? Ti diro che credo che qualche utente piu giovane non le abbia proprio provate in vita sua....


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo a difendere Pioli che sta facendo un grande lavoro a prescindere, pero quello che dici è sbilanciato in senso opposto.
> 
> Non siamo da 75 punti e non siamo peggio di Inter e Napoli.
> 
> ...


Campionato 2011-12, il primo della Juventus, secondo posto. Si. sono 10 anni buoni


----------



## darden (5 Aprile 2022)

Solita isteria dopo un pareggio/sconfitta. Stiamo parlando di un allenatore che in Serie A da quando è con noi su 100 partite ne ha vinte 60 e dopo anni di calvario ci sta dando stabilità in termini di coppe europee.

Sicuramente commette degli errori, ma come lo fanno tutti gli allenatori e non si può con questa squadra sperare di ammazzare il campionato. In ogni caso mancano 7 giornate cercassero di andare al massimo e poi vediamo quello che arriva.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo a difendere Pioli che sta facendo un grande lavoro a prescindere, pero quello che dici è sbilanciato in senso opposto.
> 
> Non siamo da 75 punti e non siamo peggio di Inter e Napoli.
> 
> ...


Guarda ti stimo Lineker, hai scritto un commento intelligentissimo e la penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Solita isteria dopo un pareggio/sconfitta. Stiamo parlando di un allenatore che in Serie A da quando è con noi su 100 partite ne ha vinte 60 e dopo anni di calvario ci sta dando stabilità in termini di coppe europee.
> 
> Sicuramente commette degli errori, ma come lo fanno tutti gli allenatori e non si può con questa squadra sperare di ammazzare il campionato. In ogni caso mancano 7 giornate cercassero di andare al massimo e poi vediamo quello che arriva.


L'obbiettivo è cercare di fare più punti dello scorso anno: ovvero toccare 80 punti. Se si riesce dipende da quanti ne fanno Inter e Napoli. Ci sono 21 punti in palio, per farne 80 servono 13 punti, secondo me possiamo farne 15 ancora se tutto va bene. Arrivare quindi a 82 punti. Basteranno per lo scudetto? Non si sa. Però comunque sia sarà un miglioramento visto il mercato a parità di bilancio che è stato fatto.


----------



## sunburn (5 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo a difendere Pioli che sta facendo un grande lavoro a prescindere, pero quello che dici è sbilanciato in senso opposto.
> 
> Non siamo da 75 punti e non siamo peggio di Inter e Napoli.
> 
> ...


Io non sono tra quelli che insulta Pioli, anzi penso che sia il principale artefice delle nostre buonissime stagioni.
Tuttavia, nelle ultime 10 partite abbiamo segnato la miseria di 10 gol, pur avendo giocato contro ben 5 delle 6 peggiori difese del campionato. A mio avviso è un dato che non può dipendere solo dalla scarsa qualità del nostro reparto offensivo. Questo non significa buttare tutto il lavoro fatto, ma non possiamo non sottolineare che anche l’allenatore debba fare ancora molta strada per essere da scudetto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Toccare Piollo è lesa maestà in questo forum!
> 
> Un mediocre che in oltre un decennio di professione non ha vinto una mazza! Quale è stato il suo miglior piazzamento prima di venire al Milan?
> 
> ...


ma lesa mesta di cosa? essere obiettivi qualche volta non guasterebbe. La squadra è questa, il massimo della potenzialita è stato raggiunto, per vincere con le piccole chiuse dietro spesso serve deretano come l'inter ma li ci sarebbero pure qualche aiutino arbitrale, e sopratutto il cosidetto campione che ti risolve la partita che noi evidentemente non abbiamo.
Mettici pure conte o chi vuoi, ma ibra sempre 40 anni avra, messias, salemaker e diaz sempre quelli saranno, poi se uno pensa che con un conte diaz diventi messi è un povero illuso.


----------



## koti (5 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Solita isteria dopo un pareggio/sconfitta. Stiamo parlando di un allenatore che in Serie A da quando è con noi su 100 partite ne ha vinte 60 e dopo anni di calvario ci sta dando stabilità in termini di coppe europee.
> 
> Sicuramente commette degli errori, ma come lo fanno tutti gli allenatori e non si può con questa squadra sperare di ammazzare il campionato. In ogni caso mancano 7 giornate cercassero di andare al massimo e poi vediamo quello che arriva.


Qualificati in champions con 10 giornate di anticipo, ad agosto il 99% dei tifosi ci avrebbe messo la firma. Abbiamo una trequarti ai livelli del Sassuolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non sono tra quelli che insulta Pioli, anzi penso che sia il principale artefice delle nostre buonissime stagioni.
> Tuttavia, nelle ultime 10 partite abbiamo segnato la miseria di 10 gol, pur avendo giocato contro ben 5 delle 6 peggiori difese del campionato. A mio avviso è un dato che non può dipendere solo dalla scarsa qualità del nostro reparto offensivo. Questo non significa buttare tutto il lavoro fatto, ma non possiamo non sottolineare che anche l’allenatore debba fare ancora molta strada per essere da scudetto.


Vero quello che dici, ma direi di guardare al quadro complessivo della Serie A nelle ultime dieci partite.

Vedrai che segnano poco tutte, anche Inter e Napoli.

Questo perchè secondo me la mentalità del nostro calcio è questa, tutte squadre che giocano con la difesa 5 asserragliate in area, che cominciano a perdere tempo dal 50 minuti in poi, che attaccano con due giocatori come il Bologna ieri. Che poi festeggiano se fanno zero a zero.

Aggiungi che in questo momento storico gli attaccanti del campionato sono tutti scarsi, escluse giusto qualche eccezione...

Se guardi si segna pochissimo in queste giornate. Nell'ultima, se togli le partite di Udinese e Napoli, a malapena un goal a partita.

Quindi non sono d'accordo a volere sempre cercare una causa del problema. In questo momento il campionato si gioca cosi, battaglie dove a decidere è il golletto. Tutte le partite o quasi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo a difendere Pioli che sta facendo un grande lavoro a prescindere, pero quello che dici è sbilanciato in senso opposto.
> 
> Non siamo da 75 punti e non siamo peggio di Inter e Napoli.
> 
> ...


Ma io infatti sono piu che soddisfatto di questa stagione e dell'operato di Pioli, ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2022)

Continui attacchi contro Pioli, che sicuramente fa errori, ma fino a prova contraria non è Guardiola. Anzi il fatto che al 5 di aprile ci giochiamo lo scudetto dopo che fino ad 1 anno e mezzo fa eravamo una squadraccia, dimostra del ottimo lavoro fatto. Poi oh se qualcuno che pensa che questa squadra possa fare 120 punti allora mi alzo e vado via. Volete capire che anche se avessimo vinto contro le mini squadre, poi probabilmente non avremmo vinto contro qualche big? E' impossibile fare 100 punti.. se fossimo a 75/80 punti ora, significherebbe solo una cosa. ABBIAMO UNA GRANDE SQUADRA. Visto che non abbiam una grande squadra, come Inter e Napoli, siamo appunto li insieme a loro.
Io avevo previsto che non avremmo vinto lo scudetto per troppi limiti in avanti. La squadra non riesce ad avere un equilibrio tra gol e difesa, all'inizio facevamo molti gol ma subivamo moltissimi gol. Ora è il contrario se dietro non subiamo praticamente nulla, davanti siamo inconsistenti. Mancano i famosi 2 3 tasselli. Servirebbe quel benedetto trequartista e esterno destro. Servirebbero Bernardo Silva ed un altro che faccia assist e contribuisca nelle azioni di rete. Questo si puo avere solo con i $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Piuttosto la famiglia Singer il topic nemmeno una critica? 3 mercati consecutivi da morti di fame. Preso in estate Tomori per caso visto la qualificazione. Per il resto a fare i pezzenti per Florenzi ed altri.. in inverno non è arrivato nessuno a parte mister chi?

Criticare ok, ma se non vinciamo questo scudo, per quanto mi riguarda, è colpa di una proprietà ragazzi che ha deciso di zapparsi da sola in estate. L'estate era chiave e pensare che quel sondaggio fatto dentro il forum a fine mercato che dava un buon 60% il mercato da 6 in avanti....


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continui attacchi contro Pioli, che sicuramente fa errori, ma fino a prova contraria non è Guardiola. Anzi il fatto che al 5 di aprile ci giochiamo lo scudetto dopo che fino ad 1 anno e mezzo fa eravamo una squadraccia, dimostra del ottimo lavoro fatto. Poi oh se qualcuno che pensa che questa squadra possa fare 120 punti allora mi alzo e vado via. Volete capire che anche se avessimo vinto contro le mini squadre, poi probabilmente non avremmo vinto contro qualche big? E' impossibile fare 100 punti.. se fossimo a 75/80 punti ora, significherebbe solo una cosa. ABBIAMO UNA GRANDE SQUADRA. Visto che non abbiam una grande squadra, come Inter e Napoli, siamo appunto li insieme a loro.
> Io avevo previsto che non avremmo vinto lo scudetto per troppi limiti in avanti. La squadra non riesce ad avere un equilibrio tra gol e difesa, all'inizio facevamo molti gol ma subivamo moltissimi gol. Ora è il contrario se dietro non subiamo praticamente nulla, davanti siamo inconsistenti. Mancano i famosi 2 3 tasselli. Servirebbe quel benedetto trequartista e esterno destro. Servirebbero Bernardo Silva ed un altro che faccia assist e contribuisca nelle azioni di rete. Questo si puo avere solo con i $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


Io infatti ho detto che aspetto l'estate per criticare elliott.
Ora non ci sono piu scuse per non spendere, guarderò il payroll e farò le mie considerazioni.
Se continuiamo a tagliare i costi e a non migliorare la rosa, sarò in prima fila tra gli Elliott Out.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Aprile 2022)

La realtà è che con qualsiasi allenatore, fosse pure Guardiola, quando ti abitui bene poi dopo ogni pareggio salterebbe fuori chi chiede l'esonero. Ovviamente con Pioli sono più numerosi perché risente del non essere un nome blasonato. Ma è comunque un fenomeno fisiologico. Pensate fino a 3 stagioni fa, manco a fine stagione dopo un sesto posto ci lamentavamo, anzi era un passo avanti.


----------



## livestrong (5 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero quello che dici, ma direi di guardare al quadro complessivo della Serie A nelle ultime dieci partite.
> 
> Vedrai che segnano poco tutte, anche Inter e Napoli.
> 
> ...


Questo è un discorso che ci può stare. Ma riguardo la partita di ieri sera, le sue responsabilità sono evidenti. Non vederle significa o essere in malafede o non aver visto la partita


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso che ci può stare. Ma riguardo la partita di ieri sera, le sue responsabilità sono evidenti. Non vederle significa o essere in malafede o non aver visto la partita


Quali sarebbero queste sue responsabilità evidenti per la partita di ieri?


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2022)

io personalmente sono in una posizione strana verso Pioli perchè sono tra quelli che piu non lo voleva fino a pochi mesi fa ma alla fine i risultati gli ha fatti...

continuo a non considerarlo uno di quelli che preferisco per mille motivi ma non riesco del tutto a buttargli la croce addosso adesso

boh vediamo come finisce e poi si valuterà

nel giudizio complessivo comunque ci sono anche le poco edificanti figure che abbiamo fatto in europa eh..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2022)

Pioli sta facendo un lavoro mostruoso..
Gli diano 3 giocatori veri, piuttosto.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli sta facendo un lavoro mostruoso..
> Gli diano 3 giocatori veri, piuttosto.


Un attaccante da 20 goal, un esterno destro da 10/12 goal a stagione e un trequartista/tuttoquartista.


----------



## mil77 (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Toccare Piollo è lesa maestà in questo forum!
> 
> Un mediocre che in oltre un decennio di professione non ha vinto una mazza! Quale è stato il suo miglior piazzamento prima di venire al Milan?
> 
> ...


Se questo campionato si vince un buon 80% è merito solo dell'allenatore


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un attaccante da goal, un esterno destro da 10/12 goal a stagione e un trequartista/tuttoquartista.


Bravo.
E la serie A la ammazziamo a santo Stefano.


----------



## livestrong (5 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero queste sue responsabilità evidenti per la partita di ieri?


- hai letteralmente un solo giocatore che ti possa spezzare la partita e, già in evidente confusione tattica, continui a cambiarlo di posizione con Rebic, mettendolo sulla destra.
- metti Ibra al posto di giroud e non di Diaz, invisibile (e secondo me evidentemente intimorito) nel secondo tempo. Errore a maggior ragione visto che hai impostato la partita negli ultimi 20 minuti solo con cross in area.
- se Ibra si spacca la testa non ha senso continuare con la strategia di cui sopra. Peraltro mai stato un gran bomber di razza di testa.
- ultimi minuti in totale confusione e frenesia. Rebic ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude, ma non è stato il solo. L'allenatore dovrebbe saper quali corde toccare per tranquillizzare la squadra, specialmente perché ci sono state diverse pause nella seconda metà del 2' tempo (e quindi chance di raggrupparsi e ragionare lucidamente) e specialmente se da anni si esalta il rapporto che si è creato nella squadra.
- con l'ingresso di Ibra i 3 attaccanti si sono compattati, andando a intasare ancora di più l'area. Stanchezza, maglie larghe... Avrebbe avuto decisamente più senso inserire Saelemakers piuttosto dell'inutile cambio Calabria - Florenzi. Il belga annovera forse tra le sue uniche qualità la capacità di posizionarsi tatticamente e di correre bene.
- Metti Kessie e lo piazzi da mediano, sostanzialmente eliminandolo dalla partita e buttando un cambio, visto che il Bologna non ha più messo il naso avanti e avrebbe fatto molto più comodo al posto di Diaz (io infatti avrei messo krunic per bennacer, se stanco, Kessie per Diaz e saele per Calabria; ci stanno invece gli altri due cambi)

Boh, son le prime cose che ho notato e mi vengono in mente. Probabilmente chi ne sa più di me ne saprebbe cogliere molte altre


----------



## mil77 (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> - hai letteralmente un solo giocatore che ti possa spezzare la partita e, già in evidente confusione tattica, continui a cambiarlo di posizione con Rebic, mettendolo sulla destra.
> - metti Ibra al posto di giroud e non di Diaz, invisibile (e secondo me evidentemente intimorito) nel secondo tempo. Errore a maggior ragione visto che hai impostato la partita negli ultimi 20 minuti solo con cross in area.
> - se Ibra si spacca la testa non ha senso continuare con la strategia di cui sopra. Peraltro mai stato un gran bomber di razza di testa.
> - ultimi minuti in totale confusione e frenesia. Rebic ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude, ma non è stato il solo. L'allenatore dovrebbe saper quali corde toccare per tranquillizzare la squadra, specialmente perché ci sono state diverse pause nella seconda metà del 2' tempo (e quindi chance di raggrupparsi e ragionare lucidamente) e specialmente se da anni si esalta il rapporto che si è creato nella squadra.
> ...


Prendo atto che con te in panchina al posto di Pioli avremmo vinto 2 a 0....comunque quello che hai scritto sono solo tue opinioni....io ne condivido forse una...quindi non vedo tutte quelle "ragioni evidenti" che dicevi prima


----------



## livestrong (5 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Prendo atto che con te in panchina al posto di Pioli avremmo vinto 2 a 0....comunque quello che hai scritto sono solo tue opinioni....io ne condivido forse una...quindi non vedo tutte quelle "ragioni evidenti" che dicevi prima


Buttarla in caciara serve a poco, amico. Mai detto né pensato di esser più preparato di Pioli (e ci mancherebbe pure, visto che lo fa di lavoro ed è retribuito lautamente per farlo). Qua criticare pioli equivale veramente a commettere atto di lesa maestà per alcuni. Sì criticava Ancelotti figurati se non si può criticare pioli


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Sottolineo anche un paio di cose: 

- Nelle ultime 13 partite ne abbiamo persa una (il furto a mano armata contro lo spezia), senza porcate arbitrali l'ultima sarebbe quella contro il Napoli (e li comunque c'è il fuorigioco di Giroud), altrimenti dobbiamo tornare al Sassuolo (28 novembre, ultima sconfitta "vera") 
- Sono 4 partite che non prendiamo gol e nelle ultime 17 partite abbiamo subito 11 gol 
- D'altro canto ne abbiamo segnati 10 nelle ultime 10, di cui nelle ultime 3 nessun attaccante è andato mai a segno 

Meditiamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi io lo dico dall'estate: al Milan manca un professore in mezzo al campo. 
Una mente che sappia giocare e leggere i momenti. 
Il 442 rischia di essere scolastico se metti centrocampisti che non spaccano palla al piede e si limitano a pulire palloni e giocare scolastici.

Bisogna trovare in giro per il mondo un Modric e dargli la regia della squadra. 

Le grandi squadre diventano tali quando nei ruoli mettono giocatori chiedendo loro un passo indietro : per terzino una ex ala , per centrocampista un trequartista e così via.

Solo così il talento si impenna.
Lo fa il bayern come lo abbiamo fatto anche noi negli anni d'oro.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso che ci può stare. Ma riguardo la partita di ieri sera, le sue responsabilità sono evidenti. Non vederle significa o essere in malafede o non aver visto la partita


No semplicemente non ha vinto, se avesse vinto anche di culo nessuno avrebbe detto nulla questo è il discorso.


----------



## Manue (5 Aprile 2022)

Pioli, come tutti gli allenatori, può migliorare...
dargli colpe però è esagerato.

Ieri la partita la potevi anche vincere se fossimo stati piu precisi sotto porta.

L'unico errore che gli imputo è che il ruolo sotto punta è fondamentale, e se non va, devi cambiare provando un altro.. magari Messias... 
tanto si sa che con Diaz siamo 1 in meno


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> - hai letteralmente un solo giocatore che ti possa spezzare la partita e, già in evidente confusione tattica, continui a cambiarlo di posizione con Rebic, mettendolo sulla destra.
> - metti Ibra al posto di giroud e non di Diaz, invisibile (e secondo me evidentemente intimorito) nel secondo tempo. Errore a maggior ragione visto che hai impostato la partita negli ultimi 20 minuti solo con cross in area.
> - se Ibra si spacca la testa non ha senso continuare con la strategia di cui sopra. Peraltro mai stato un gran bomber di razza di testa.
> - ultimi minuti in totale confusione e frenesia. Rebic ne ha combinate di cotte e di crude, ma non è stato il solo. L'allenatore dovrebbe saper quali corde toccare per tranquillizzare la squadra, specialmente perché ci sono state diverse pause nella seconda metà del 2' tempo (e quindi chance di raggrupparsi e ragionare lucidamente) e specialmente se da anni si esalta il rapporto che si è creato nella squadra.
> ...


Tutto questo papello per un pareggio( anche meritato per carità), chi sa come mai questi discorsi non vengono fuori quando vince.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Buttarla in caciara serve a poco, amico. Mai detto né pensato di esser più preparato di Pioli (e ci mancherebbe pure, visto che lo fa di lavoro ed è retribuito lautamente per farlo). Qua criticare pioli equivale veramente a commettere atto di lesa maestà per alcuni. Sì criticava Ancelotti figurati se non si può criticare pioli


Amico criticare va bene, ma a me sembra che non si aspetta altro per dare contro a Pioli, oramai è diventato un pregiudizio è direi che così non va bene dai; non lo dico a te ci mancherebbe, ma da quello che si legge qui non si aspetta altro.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sottolineo anche un paio di cose:
> 
> - Nelle ultime 13 partite ne abbiamo persa una (il furto a mano armata contro lo spezia), senza porcate arbitrali l'ultima sarebbe quella contro il Napoli (e li comunque c'è il fuorigioco di Giroud), altrimenti dobbiamo tornare al Sassuolo (28 novembre, ultima sconfitta "vera")
> - Sono 4 partite che non prendiamo gol e nelle ultime 17 partite abbiamo subito 11 gol
> ...


Appunto, però al primo passo falso viene sommerso di cattiverie ingiuste è questo mi fa rabbrividire onestamente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Appunto, però al primo passo falso viene sommerso di cattiverie ingiuste è questo mi fa rabbrividire onestamente.


Io credo sia dovuto al fatto che la tifoseria milanista è per lo più esaurita.
Nel senso che anni e anni di figuracce e insuccessi hanno reso il modo di intendere il tifo di moltissimi inconsapevolmente tossico per l'ambiente, un po come succede a Roma e per certi versi a Napoli e dall'altra parte del naviglio.
I tifosi sono sempre stati il dodicesimo uomo fondamentale per noi, ora invece sembrano tra i primi nemici.

Non è che lo facciano apposta, per carità: credo semplicemente che tanta sofferenza negli ultimi anni abbia un po offuscato la visione di insieme di molti.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Appunto, però al primo passo falso viene sommerso di cattiverie ingiuste è questo mi fa rabbrividire onestamente.


Beh ora anche Calabria sta ricevendo lo stesso trattamento, è fuoriforma da un mese ma fino al 13 marzo commenti ottimi. La delusione di ieri sta diciamo portando ad una esagerazione delle valutazioni. Da "Firmerei per un quarto posto" di agosto a "Pioli esonerato domani!" da primi in classifica con (a detta di molti) una squadra da settimo posto con allenatore da settimo posto.

Il punto è che non siamo completi per vincere lo scudetto ma qui TUTTI lo sapevamo dal mercato di Gennaio quando non si è voluto completare quel buco in rosa che avevamo. Semmai dovremo avercela con la proprietà che magari a Maldini un 20/30 M poteva darli... non mi sento di andare troppo addosso a Pioli, giocatori e dirigenza. Pioli fa i suoi errori come tutti. Ma qui se si pareggia sembra che dobbiamo esonerarlo perché siamo Il Real Madrid di Di Stefano e quindi non possiamo pareggiare contro il Bologna.


----------



## livestrong (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Amico criticare va bene, ma a me sembra che non si aspetta altro per dare contro a Pioli, oramai è diventato un pregiudizio è direi che così non va bene dai; non lo dico a te ci mancherebbe, ma da quello che si legge qui non si aspetta altro.


Chi fa polemica è chi la butta in caciara. Stai sul pezzo e rispondi al post dove ho elencato quelli che secondo me sono errori marchiani di Pioli. Criticare non vuol dire insultare la madre di Pioli o auspicare un cambio. Io punto sempre al top, avrei tifato altre squadre se così non fosse stato


----------



## livestrong (5 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> No semplicemente non ha vinto, se avesse vinto anche di culo nessuno avrebbe detto nulla questo è il discorso.


Ti sbagli. Così è come ragioni tu evidentemente


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh ora anche Calabria sta ricevendo lo stesso trattamento, è fuoriforma da un mese ma fino al 13 marzo commenti ottimi. La delusione di ieri sta diciamo portando ad una esagerazione delle valutazioni. Da "Firmerei per un quarto posto" di agosto a "Pioli esonerato domani!" da primi in classifica con (a detta di molti) una squadra da settimo posto con allenatore da settimo posto.
> 
> Il punto è che non siamo completi per vincere lo scudetto ma qui TUTTI lo sapevamo dal mercato di Gennaio quando non si è voluto completare quel buco in rosa che avevamo. Semmai dovremo avercela con la proprietà che magari a Maldini un 20/30 M poteva darli... non mi sento di andare troppo addosso a Pioli, giocatori e dirigenza. Pioli fa i suoi errori come tutti. Ma qui se si pareggia sembra che dobbiamo esonerarlo perché siamo Il Real Madrid di Di Stefano e quindi non possiamo pareggiare contro il Bologna.


Ma io sono d’accordo su quello che dici sono il primo a dire che La Rosa del Milan non è da scudetto assicurati ma bisogna sudarselo e dare il 1000x100 in queste ultime partite che mancano è chi sa…non sono d’accordo sull’incoerenza che oramai la fa da padrone in questo forum; come dici tu: se una pensa che La Rosa è da sesto posto, perché allora tutta sta caciara? se io fossi convinto che La Rosa sia da sesto posto sarei felicissimo di essere primo in classifica o no ?!


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Chi fa polemica è chi la butta in caciara. Stai sul pezzo e rispondi al post dove ho elencato quelli che secondo me sono errori marchiani di Pioli. Criticare non vuol dire insultare la madre di Pioli o auspicare un cambio. Io punto sempre al top, avrei tifato altre squadre se così non fosse stato


Si ma ognuno alla sua opinione ci mancherebbe, ma arrivano puntuali come un orologio svizzero al primo passo falso è per me è ingiusto. Non sente queste critiche quando ad esempio ha vinto a Napoli per esempio…lì tutti muti…chi sa come mai.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli. Così è come ragioni tu evidentemente


Se Leao avesse segnato a 3 metri dalla porta o se il portiere non parava il colpo di testa il Milan vinceva, come il tiro di Calabria deviato, c’è voglio dire se avesse vinto anche di culo queste critiche non venivano fuori.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo sia dovuto al fatto che la tifoseria milanista è per lo più esaurita.
> Nel senso che anni e anni di figuracce e insuccessi hanno reso il modo di intendere il tifo di moltissimi inconsapevolmente tossico per l'ambiente, un po come succede a Roma e per certi versi a Napoli e dall'altra parte del naviglio.
> I tifosi sono sempre stati il dodicesimo uomo fondamentale per noi, ora invece sembrano tra i primi nemici.
> 
> Non è che lo facciano apposta, per carità: credo semplicemente che tanta sofferenza negli ultimi anni abbia un po offuscato la visione di insieme di molti.


Si ma non va bene non c’è equilibrio dai. Vinci a Napoli è sei un dio pareggi con il Bologna è sei una *****( scusate il termine) non è giusto. Ci vuole equilibrio.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sottolineo anche un paio di cose:
> 
> - Nelle ultime 13 partite ne abbiamo persa una (il furto a mano armata contro lo spezia), senza porcate arbitrali l'ultima sarebbe quella contro il Napoli (e li comunque c'è il fuorigioco di Giroud), altrimenti dobbiamo tornare al Sassuolo (28 novembre, ultima sconfitta "vera")
> - Sono 4 partite che non prendiamo gol e nelle ultime 17 partite abbiamo subito 11 gol
> ...



Benissimo, il lavoro di Pioli nel Milan senza dubbi e molto positivo ma ieri forse la partita piu importante della sua carriera ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti e i punti che abbiamo perso sono una sua responsabilità... errori imperdonabili, uno dopo l'altro.


----------



## Antokkmilan (5 Aprile 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Benissimo, il lavoro di Pioli nel Milan senza dubbi e molto positivo ma ieri forse la partita piu importante della sua carriera ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti e i punti che abbiamo perso sono una sua responsabilità... errori imperdonabili, uno dopo l'altro.


Della sua carriera addirittura…


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Benissimo, il lavoro di Pioli nel Milan senza dubbi e molto positivo ma ieri forse la partita piu importante della sua carriera ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti e i punti che abbiamo perso sono una sua responsabilità... errori imperdonabili, uno dopo l'altro.


Tutte le partite che stiamo giocando "sono le piu importanti della sua carriera" pero.

Per dire il derby di ritorno lo era di sicuro, piu di ieri, e mettendo Brahim nel secondo tempo ha ribaltato la partita.
Per dire il ritorno col Napoli lo era, e con una preparazione tattica perfetta e la mossa del 433 l'ha vinta.

Insomma non è che si puo guardare solo ai presunti limiti quando non vinciamo, parlando di errori "imperdonabili", in una stagione dove bene o male siamo sempre al vertice e ci stiamo giocando partita dopo partita uno scudetto che manca da una vita (non mi riferisco a te, rispondo al tuo post parlando piu in generale).

Poi per me le critiche ci stanno sempre, siamo qui anche per questo in fondo. Ci sta molto meno etichettarlo continuamente come un cesso di allenatore ogni volta che non vinciamo una partita, questo mi pare assurdo.

Altrimenti per la stessa ragione, provocatoriamente, Ancelotti è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan per aver perso una finale che vincevamo 3-0.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma veramente si critica Pioli?
> Veramente?
> Sono mesi che continuo a dire il fatto che tutti dovrebbero sapere a questo punto: a questa squadra mancano una punta continua e soprattutto MOBILE da 15-20 gol a stagione, un trequartista titolare di qualità e fisicità che sappia collegare bene le due fasi ed essere incisivo in zona assist e gol (Diaz ha fatto l'ultimo tra gol e assist a settembre...) e un'ala destra offensiva veloce che possa creare superiorità e puntare la porta.
> Più i sostituti di Kessiè, Romagnoli e un vice Theo decente.
> ...


Tutto perfetto qualche tiratina di orecchie se fossi paolino però gliela darei


----------



## Pungiglione (5 Aprile 2022)

Inspiegabile continuare ad intestardirsi con Diaz dal primo minuto. Lo spagnolo è una risorsa se schierato a gara in corso, altrimenti è inutile anche contro il Torricella. Oltre a questo a pioli non è che si possa rimproverare molto, i cambi sono stati confusionari è vero, ma quando tiri 30 volte e non segni, significa che gli attaccanti fanno ridere


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Inspiegabile continuare ad intestardirsi con Diaz dal primo minuto. Lo spagnolo è una risorsa se schierato a gara in corso, altrimenti è inutile anche contro il Torricella. Oltre a questo a pioli non è che si possa rimproverare molto, i cambi sono stati confusionari è vero, ma quando tiri 30 volte e non segni, significa che gli attaccanti fanno ridere


È un errore grave aver fatto giocare Diaz da titolare tutta la partita, se poi c'è chi vuol raccontarci altro, almeno sarebbe il caso di di farlo nei modi giusti rispettando anche il pensiero altrui.

Pioli sta facendo bene, ma non è che siccome stia facendo un buon lavoro all'interno di questi non commette errori, altro che se li fa. Sembra che sia unto dalsignore. Era lo stesso Pioli che faceva giocare fino a qualche partita fa Romagnoli eh, anche se ci costava gol ogni partita ed essendo Kalulu nettamente migliore, dove erano i seguaci di Pioli? 

Ecco c'è il bianco e il nero come in tutte le cose, tifosi che vedono solo bianco o nero alla lunga perdono di credibilità.

Pioli sta facendo bene al 80% e male al 20.

Ieri abbiamo fatto a mio avviso una buona partita, anche se all'interno abbiamo avuto 3/4 giocatori sottomedia come Diaz,Messias e Leao che stava più a terra che in piedi.


----------



## mil77 (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Buttarla in caciara serve a poco, amico. Mai detto né pensato di esser più preparato di Pioli (e ci mancherebbe pure, visto che lo fa di lavoro ed è retribuito lautamente per farlo). Qua criticare pioli equivale veramente a commettere atto di lesa maestà per alcuni. Sì criticava Ancelotti figurati se non si può criticare pioli


Io in caciara? Tu hai scritto che le sue responsabilità sono evidenti....Ti hanno chiesto quali e tu rispondi con tue opinioni che non dimostrano per nulla le "responsabilità evidenti". Io per natura contesto sempre chi critica non avendo le competenze per farlo (non riferito a te nello specifico e non per Pioli ma proprio in tutti i campi della vita...). Un allenatore si può criticare per i cambi e va bene, ma quando un tifoso che non è un addetto ai lavori si permette di criticare un professionista su questioni tecnico/tattiche, mi spiace ma proprio non ci siamo....


----------



## mil77 (5 Aprile 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Inspiegabile continuare ad intestardirsi con Diaz dal primo minuto. Lo spagnolo è una risorsa se schierato a gara in corso, altrimenti è inutile anche contro il Torricella. Oltre a questo a pioli non è che si possa rimproverare molto, i cambi sono stati confusionari è vero, ma quando tiri 30 volte e non segni, significa che gli attaccanti fanno ridere


Io Diaz non lo sopporto proprio e l'errore più grande del Milan inteso come tutta la società (Gazidis Maldini Massara Pioli) è stato non aver sostituto Chala e aver promosso titolare la sua riserva...Detto questo non è vero che Pioli si intestardisce con Diaz dal primo minuto...Diaz non giocava titolare da 3/4 partite...Ieri in casa con il Bologna gli ha semplicemente dato un'altra possibilità e lui l'ha fallita...Poi è sicurissimo che se avesse un giocatore affidabile e più forte da far giocare al suo posto lo farebbe giocare...ma chi ha? Krunic? Vogliamo veramente giocare le ultime 7 con Krunic titolare? O Kessie che a San Siro non può praticamente più giocare? Vedrai che con il Torino fuori casa partirà Kessie titolare.


----------



## livestrong (5 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io in caciara? Tu hai scritto che le sue responsabilità sono evidenti....Ti hanno chiesto quali e tu rispondi con tue opinioni che non dimostrano per nulla le "responsabilità evidenti". Io per natura contesto sempre chi critica non avendo le competenze per farlo (non riferito a te nello specifico e non per Pioli ma proprio in tutti i campi della vita...). Un allenatore si può criticare per i cambi e va bene, ma quando un tifoso che non è un addetto ai lavori si permette di criticare un professionista su questioni tecnico/tattiche, mi spiace ma proprio non ci siamo....


Non si parla di filologia germanica o di scienza missilistica, il calcio è uno sport. Basta guardare le partite


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io in caciara? Tu hai scritto che le sue responsabilità sono evidenti....Ti hanno chiesto quali e tu rispondi con tue opinioni che non dimostrano per nulla le "responsabilità evidenti". Io per natura contesto sempre chi critica non avendo le competenze per farlo (non riferito a te nello specifico e non per Pioli ma proprio in tutti i campi della vita...). Un allenatore si può criticare per i cambi e va bene, ma quando un tifoso che non è un addetto ai lavori si permette di criticare un professionista su questioni tecnico/tattiche, mi spiace ma proprio non ci siamo....


Guarda che spesso un semplice tifoso o chi ha dato semplicemente 2 calci a un pallone può capirne più di un professionista pagato mln.

In teoria dovrebbe essere come dici tu, in pratica spesso non è così. Vale per tutti i campi della vita.


----------



## mil77 (5 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non si parla di filologia germanica o di scienza missilistica, il calcio è uno sport. Basta guardare le partite


Quindi chi guarda le partite è al livello di uno che lo fa di lavoro tutti i giorni? Ah beh....poi ripeto se si discute di formazione, di cambi, di gioca bene/gioca male ok nessun problema...ma quando un semplice tifoso di mette a parlare di schemi, di tattica a me personalmente fa abbastanza ridere....lo facessero con il mio lavoro li smonterei in un secondo....come d'altra parte lo farebbe qualsiasi allenatore con qualsiasi tifoso face to face...


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io Diaz non lo sopporto proprio e l'errore più grande del Milan inteso come tutta la società (Gazidis Maldini Massara Pioli) è stato non aver sostituto Chala e aver promosso titolare la sua riserva...Detto questo non è vero che Pioli si intestardisce con Diaz dal primo minuto...Diaz non giocava titolare da 3/4 partite...Ieri in casa con il Bologna gli ha semplicemente dato un'altra possibilità e lui l'ha fallita...Poi è sicurissimo che se avesse un giocatore affidabile e più forte da far giocare al suo posto lo farebbe giocare...ma chi ha? Krunic? Vogliamo veramente giocare le ultime 7 con Krunic titolare? O Kessie che a San Siro non può praticamente più giocare? Vedrai che con il Torino fuori casa partirà Kessie titolare.


Anche perché ha panchinato Romagnoli capitano nonostante non sia più infortunato visto che Kalulu da più garanzie. Se per assurdo Daniel Maldini esplodesse ora (è un esempio) panchina pure Diaz. Pioli fa giocare chi tiene, ha panchinato anche Krunic che era il primo cambio.


----------



## mil77 (5 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda che spesso un semplice tifoso o chi ha dato semplicemente 2 calci a un pallone può capirne più di un professionista pagato mln.
> 
> In teoria dovrebbe essere come dici tu, in pratica spesso non è così. Vale per tutti i campi della vita.


Si nel mondo dei sogni....se fosse vero quello che dici tu perchè quel tifoso non si candida a prendere il posto del professionista? Se è così più bravo lo prenderebbero al volo....


----------



## uolfetto (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un attaccante da 20 goal, un esterno destro da 10/12 goal a stagione e un trequartista/tuttoquartista.


Scritto cosi sembra semplice da farsi. Comunque per me la priorità assoluta tra questi tre è il trequartista. Inoltre io continuo a non essere affatto sicuro che Pioli richieda il corrispettivo di Leao a destra.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scritto cosi sembra semplice da farsi. Comunque per me la priorità assoluta tra questi tre è il trequartista. Inoltre io continuo a non essere affatto sicuro che Pioli richieda il corrispettivo di Leao a destra.


Lo so è difficile ma è quello che serve purtroppo. A destra possiamo tenere uno alla Saele che da equilibrio che è nato terzino, ma per bilanciare Leao e il trequartista devono sfondare quota 10 goal oltre che l'attaccante i 20.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche perché ha panchinato Romagnoli capitano nonostante non sia più infortunato visto che Kalulu da più garanzie. Se per assurdo Daniel Maldini esplodesse ora (è un esempio) panchina pure Diaz. Pioli fa giocare chi tiene, ha panchinato anche Krunic che era il primo cambio.


Ci ha messo un bel Po per capirlo però.
Anche troppo.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci ha messo un bel Po per capirlo però.
> Anche troppo.


Panchinare un capitano non è mai una cosa da fare sottogamba, va fatto poco alla volta, se no rischi di perdere lo spogliatoio. E' delicata. Più che altro essere arrivati ad avere Romagnoli capitano...

Maldini->Ambrosini->Montolivo->Bonucci->Romagnoli

Il degrado proprio dopo Ambro.


----------



## Pungiglione (5 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io Diaz non lo sopporto proprio e l'errore più grande del Milan inteso come tutta la società (Gazidis Maldini Massara Pioli) è stato non aver sostituto Chala e aver promosso titolare la sua riserva...Detto questo non è vero che Pioli si intestardisce con Diaz dal primo minuto...Diaz non giocava titolare da 3/4 partite...Ieri in casa con il Bologna gli ha semplicemente dato un'altra possibilità e lui l'ha fallita...Poi è sicurissimo che se avesse un giocatore affidabile e più forte da far giocare al suo posto lo farebbe giocare...ma chi ha? Krunic? Vogliamo veramente giocare le ultime 7 con Krunic titolare? O Kessie che a San Siro non può praticamente più giocare? Vedrai che con il Torino fuori casa partirà Kessie titolare.


Fosse per me giocherei con Kessie e in caso non potesse giocare tipo ieri (impensabile far fate 90' a benna), si, preferirei krunic fino al 60' almeno quando entra Diaz può sparigliare un po' le carte


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Panchinare un capitano non è mai una cosa da fare sottogamba, va fatto poco alla volta, se no rischi di perdere lo spogliatoio. E' delicata. Più che altro essere arrivati ad avere Romagnoli capitano...
> 
> Maldini->Ambrosini->Montolivo->Bonucci->Romagnoli
> 
> Il degrado proprio dopo Ambro.


Ti sei dimenticato Donnarumma.

Lo spogliatoio lo perdi se fai giocare uno scarso, non se lo panchina.Fidati.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato Donnarumma.
> 
> Lo spogliatoio lo perdi se fai giocare uno scarso, non se lo panchina.Fidati.


Donnarumma non è mai stato capitano, era solo il vicecapitano, se non giocava Romagnoli era lui, ma ufficialmente non è mai stato capitano.


----------



## livestrong (6 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi chi guarda le partite è al livello di uno che lo fa di lavoro tutti i giorni? Ah beh....poi ripeto se si discute di formazione, di cambi, di gioca bene/gioca male ok nessun problema...ma quando un semplice tifoso di mette a parlare di schemi, di tattica a me personalmente fa abbastanza ridere....lo facessero con il mio lavoro li smonterei in un secondo....come d'altra parte lo farebbe qualsiasi allenatore con qualsiasi tifoso face to face...


Mah, allora smettiamo di commentare, che ti devo dire? Ragionamento per me sinceramente senza senso. Comunque vabbè, forza Milan


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutte le partite che stiamo giocando "sono le piu importanti della sua carriera" pero.
> 
> Per dire il derby di ritorno lo era di sicuro, piu di ieri, e mettendo Brahim nel secondo tempo ha ribaltato la partita.
> Per dire il ritorno col Napoli lo era, e con una preparazione tattica perfetta e la mossa del 433 l'ha vinta.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d’accordo Lineker, non si può criticare un allenatore da una singola partita mi sembra surreale è ingiusto; poi ogni volta per Pioli è la partita della vita è questa cosa fa abbastanza ridere. Faccio un esempio banale: il Real contro il PSG meritava di uscire miseramente, poi per una papera del portiere il Real è riuscito a vincere è passare il turno; voglio dire senza quella papera inutile passava il Real ? per me no ma il giorno dopo hanno parlato di “meriti” è di grande Real è di grande allenatore,ma di meriti c’è ne sono ben poco secondo me perché senza quella papera( ovviamente è una mia opinione) il Real non avrebbe vinto è sarebbe uscito, eppure hanno fatto i titoloni.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Aprile 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scritto cosi sembra semplice da farsi. Comunque per me la priorità assoluta tra questi tre è il trequartista. Inoltre io continuo a non essere affatto sicuro che Pioli richieda il corrispettivo di Leao a destra.


Questa stagione ha fatto molti esperimenti.
Il limite di Leao è che non fa la fase difensiva, per cui l'altro esterno deve dare equilibrio. Sia Messias che Saele, con i rispettivi limiti, si stanno sacrificando tanto e va dato loro atto.
Diverso è il discorso quando giochiamo con Kessie trequarti. Allora entrambi gli esterni restano piu alti.

Io credo che la squadra vada sempre vista nell'insieme. L'esterno destro che arriverà per caratteristiche dovrà dipendere dall'intero reparto dei trequarti, secondo me. In generale, a me piacerebbe vedere un attaccante a sinistra, che abbia piede per segnare e veda il gioco, alla Malinovski per intenderci, ma non sono sicuro sia l'idea di Pioli e sono curioso di vedere come si muoveranno in estate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2022)

pioli ha fatto un ottimo lavoro di costruzione di un gruppo, coi giovani e anche tattico. ha moltissimi meriti.
ha preso una squadra di terremotati proveniente di giampi e rino dai.... ahahahahah.
con le formazioni ed i cambi spesso fa oscenità, è duro come il marmo.
nel complesso per me sta facendo bene ma può fare meglio.. purtroppo tra il bene ed il meglio ci balla uno scudetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli ha fatto un ottimo lavoro di costruzione di un gruppo, coi giovani e anche tattico. ha moltissimi meriti.
> ha preso una squadra di terremotati proveniente di giampi e rino dai.... ahahahahah.
> *con le formazioni ed i cambi spesso fa oscenità, è duro come il marmo.*
> nel complesso per me sta facendo bene ma può fare meglio.. purtroppo tra il bene ed il meglio ci balla uno scudetto.



Esatto, come già detto dovrebbe fare le cose normali, semplici, non deve provare a fare il fenomeno, altrimenti fa solo danni. Altri allenatori possono permetterselo, lui adesso ancora no perché raramente le imbrocca.

Per il resto, come trainer del gruppo e padre di un progetto, ha tanti meriti.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pioli ha fatto un ottimo lavoro di costruzione di un gruppo, coi giovani e anche tattico. ha moltissimi meriti.
> ha preso una squadra di terremotati proveniente di giampi e rino dai.... ahahahahah.
> *con le formazioni ed i cambi spesso fa oscenità, è duro come il marmo.*
> nel complesso per me sta facendo bene ma può fare meglio.. purtroppo tra il bene ed il meglio ci balla uno scudetto.


Beh dai coi cambi di modulo e i cambi in corsa abbiamo vinto il derby e a Napoli pero... altro che oscenità.
Negli scontri diretti ha fatto dei capolavori tattici.
Non santifichiamolo ma neanche sminuiamo sempre i sacrosanti meriti anche riguardo a certe scelte che ha fatto durante l'intera stagione.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai coi cambi di modulo e i cambi in corsa abbiamo vinto il derby e a Napoli pero... altro che oscenità.
> Negli scontri diretti ha fatto dei capolavori tattici.
> Non santifichiamolo ma neanche sminuiamo sempre i sacrosanti meriti anche riguardo a certe scelte che ha fatto durante l'intera stagione.


ma se leggi sopra ho scritto appunto che ha fatto ottime cose tatticamente.

io parto dal presupposto degli scacchisti che ossia che uno che gioca alla perfezione è semplicemente uno che non fa errori, quindi non è utile per me andare a ricercare le volte dove ha fatto bene perchè ha fatto il suo, bisogna analizzare le volte dove sbaglia.
ultimamente per me ha sbagliato tante volte la formazione e tante volte i cambi, per tante intendo tipo 6-7 in stagione. mica sempre ovviamente ma son quei punti che poi fan la differenza.

mettere diaz e non kessie è autolesionismo, soprattutto se fai partire anche messias.
mettere romagnoli e non kalulu pure ma questo ne abbiam già parlato di la.
mettere ibra e non giroud o rebic idem.
per fortuna in certi casi gli infortuni ci han dato una mano.
togliere giroud e non diaz col bologna è roba da ritiro del patentino, e si è visto infatti.

io ho sempre detto e lo ripeto che senza ibra e romagna vincevamo il campionato.
adesso siamo li, avremmo più punti da amministrare senza certe boiate dei mesi passati di pioli ma va bene uguale.
purtroppo davanti sono tutti in down e manca rebic, con lui non avremmo problemi (io lo proverei ancora punta da titolare).
pioli deve partire con kessie e saele o messias, a seconda di chi sta meglio. io preferisco messias contro le piccole nei 2i tempi per cambiarla ma qui è un terno al lotto.
però deve partire con kessie, tenere chiusa la nostra porta e cercare il golletto, che prima o poi arriva quasi sempre.
se continuiamo con la porta inviolata lo vinciamo, quando c'è diaz rischiamo troppo, anche col bologna.
segnamo pochissimo ma sarebbe peggio prendere spesso gol.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## mil77 (6 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mettere diaz e non kessie è autolesionismo, soprattutto se fai partire anche messias.
> 
> togliere giroud e non diaz col bologna è roba da ritiro del patentino, e si è visto infatti.


Su queste due cose....Anche io non voglio più vedere Diaz titolare, ma Kessie a San Siro ormai non può più giocare e le cose andranno a peggiorare....Quindi fuori casa andrebbe bene ma in casa hai solo Krunic.

Per l'altra questione come già detto da tifoso avrei tolto Diaz e messo Ibra e quando Pioli ha tolto Giroud ci sono rimasto male...poi però penso che l'allenatore debba per far di tutto per provare a vincere ma che una partita come quella con il Bologna non può mai nella vita rischiare di perderla!!!! E allora capisco il cambio e capisco che il punto preso dal punto di vista dell'allenatore può essere fondamentale per lo scudetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Su queste due cose....Anche io non voglio più vedere Diaz titolare, ma Kessie a San Siro ormai non può più giocare e le cose andranno a peggiorare....Quindi fuori casa andrebbe bene ma in casa hai solo Krunic.
> 
> Per l'altra questione come già detto da tifoso avrei tolto Diaz e messo Ibra e quando Pioli ha tolto Giroud ci sono rimasto male...poi però penso che l'allenatore debba per far di tutto per provare a vincere ma che una partita come quella con il Bologna non può mai nella vita rischiare di perderla!!!! E allora capisco il cambio e capisco che il punto preso dal punto di vista dell'allenatore può essere fondamentale per lo scudetto


si ma diaz fa fase difensiva? zero assoluto.
a parte che meglio rischiare di prendere 2 punti che di perderne 1 anche perchè il bologna non ripartiva più, ma diaz non serve a un tubo in copertura.
io avrei messo tutta l'artiglieria aerea rebic-ibra-giroud con leao a sx e rebic a dx, sperando di segnare con qualche pallone buttato dentro.

kessie si è preso qualche fischio, niente di che dai. cmq meglio krunic a diaz tatticamente per me.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Anche oggi il nostro manichino della standa ha tirato fuori nuove soluzioni e nuovi schemi che ci hanno permesso di portare a casa un grandissimo punto contro il torino.

Forza così,il terzo posto è sempre più vicino.
Magari anche il 4°


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Aprile 2022)

Senza idee, senza coraggio. Come contro il Bologna nei minuti finali non prova NIENTE per risolverla. INDECENTE. Lascia Giroud vecchio e stanco solissimo in area. Ma é troppo difficile inserire una qualsiasi punta della primavera o addirittura un centrale di difesa per mettere centimentri? NULLA TOTALE.
Vede che le solite manovre non funzionano e non prova nemmeno di risolvere la situazione.

Capisco che non puo inventare tanto per cambiare la formazione iniziale o la partita in corso, ma dal 75' in poi é un assedio finale. Servono centimentri, servono gambe fresche. QUello che non serve e un allenatore che non ha il coraggio di intervenire.


----------



## cris (10 Aprile 2022)

Per lui e terreno inesplorato, ha sempre fallito daltronde


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Aprile 2022)

Boh io non gli do colpe, in attacco siamo la squadra più scarsa tra le prime 8 (il Sassuolo e la Fiorentina sono nettamente superiori in attacco).


----------



## Swaitak (10 Aprile 2022)

oh sveglia ci siamo trasformati in una squadra di Gattuso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Fallito.


----------



## Zenos (10 Aprile 2022)

È l'ultimo da condannare. Allenatore mediocre,con lo stesso palmares di ballardini e Guidolin cosa ci aspettavamo?piuttosto chi ce lo ha messo e continua a perseverare che poi è lo stesso che scelse Giampaolo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Boh io non gli do colpe, in attacco siamo la squadra più scarsa tra le prime 8 (il Sassuolo e la Fiorentina sono nettamente superiori in attacco).


Ma per te é normale nemmeno provare di lanciare qualcuno in attacco nel assedio finale?

Inzaghi (o era Sinisa?) in queste situazioni mandava in area persino Romagnoli (che 1-2 volte in quella stagione ando a segno in queste situazioni).
Altri allenatori buttano le punte della primavera pur di provare di portare un po di dinamismo e gambe punte in area.


Pioli cosa ha provate per sistemarla? Niente. Niente di niente. Per me una gestione del genere é totalmente priva di senso.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Aprile 2022)

ok a meno di scudetto per me può andare

ci ha riportato stabilmente in champions,, basta..il suo lavoro è finito

grazie di tutto (senza ironia) e arrivederci


----------



## Miro (10 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Senza idee, senza coraggio. Come contro il Bologna nei minuti finali non prova NIENTE per risolverla. INDECENTE. Lascia Giroud vecchio e stanco solissimo in area. Ma é troppo difficile inserire una qualsiasi punta della primavera o addirittura un centrale di difesa per mettere centimentri? NULLA TOTALE.
> Vede che le solite manovre non funzionano e non prova nemmeno di risolvere la situazione.
> 
> Capisco che non puo inventare tanto per cambiare la formazione iniziale o la partita in corso, ma dal 75' in poi é un assedio finale. Servono centimentri, servono gambe fresche. QUello che non serve e un allenatore che non ha il coraggio di intervenire.


C'è Lazetic, ma ti diranno che non è pronto. Sembra di aspettare Goku che torna dal serpentone mentre gli altri si facevan prendere a mazzate da Nappa.
Ribadisco quel che ho detto in un altro topic: lui e Spalletti sono le due facce della medaglia dell'incapacità di vincere. Non a caso, se per assurdo vincessimo noi o il Napoli lo Scudetto sarà per demerito dell'altro.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Aprile 2022)

Lo scrivo ora che sono tutti adirati: per me resta un intoccabile, una fortuna.
L'ultimo dei problemi, in avanti il Milan vale 0 e non per colpa sua.


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2022)

Ma che je volete dì?

Io non sono un suo fan, ma quando vedi cosa fanno in campo Diaz, Saele, Messias che può farci lui?

Abbiamo perso il turco e non si sono manco degnati di sostituirlo, poi si sono presentati a fine mercato con... Messias... Per non parlare dei centravanti che gli hanno messo a disposizione. Un rottame 40enne e un 35enne. Roba che da sola dovrebbe suscitare ilarità a non finire dalla stampa ogni volta che un dirigente si presenta davanti ai microfoni. 

Errori a parte, lui il suo l'ha fatto nel complesso. Ha riconfermato la CL e ha lottato per lo scudetto fino a quando ha potuto sfruttando le disgrazie altrui (un girone senza centravanti per i gobbi, un mese e mezzo di blackout per le melme).

O migliori la rosa o prendi Conte. Ma Conte con un reparto offensivo del genere ad Agosto si sarebbe giustamente dimesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma per te é normale nemmeno provare di lanciare qualcuno in attacco nel assedio finale?
> 
> Inzaghi (o era Sinisa?) in queste situazioni mandava in area persino Romagnoli (che 1-2 volte in quella stagione ando a segno in queste situazioni).
> Altri allenatori buttano le punte della primavera pur di provare di portare un po di dinamismo e gambe punte in area.
> ...


Io spero solo che il prossimo anno gli mettano a disposizione dei giocatori di livello, siamo ancora primi (secondi) con in campo gente che consegnava frigoriferi qualche anno fa, con gente che non sa stoppare un pallone e con gente che cade in terra appena tira un filo d'aria.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2022)

Facessero ciò che vogliono con Pioli.
Cambia poco.

Ma pensassero prima a sostituire BENE, Kessie, Chalanoglu, Messias e Ibra.


----------



## Gamma (10 Aprile 2022)

Quest'oggi siamo stati pessimi, non solo imprecisi o poco incisivi come col Bologna.

In questo match Pioli ha avuto la colpa di non creare imprevedibilità davanti, quantomeno nei minuti finali. Colpa che sicuramente è alleggerita dalle assenze dell'ultimo minuto, in quanto non abbiamo potuto contare su Rebic e Diaz/Kessie freschi, ma anche con gli stessi uomini è necessario provare qualcosa.

Non avrei neanche fatto uscire Tonali per Krunic, ma Saelemakers, che è più offensivo di Sandro, sicuramente, ma è deleterio quando è stanco(non che da fresco abbia fatto una gran partita, anzi).


Comunque, c'è da fare una distinzione fondamentale: Pioli va criticato questa sera, per diverse ragioni, ma non va criticato nel complesso perché anche dovessimo arrivare terzi sarebbe comunque un ottimo risultato, visti e considerati gli infortuni, le decisioni arbitrali(a nostro sfavore e a favore della concorrenza) ed in generale una rosa inferiore ad altre concorrenti.

Come al solito si tira fuori questo topic dopo una prestazione deludente e si vuole la testa del mister e io capisco bene che si voglia trovare un capro espiatorio anche per via del momento, ma le colpe di Pioli in questo momento di flessione generale non sono più del 30/40%.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

@KILPIN_91, tu non chiedi le dimissioni oggi? 
@Divoratore Di Stelle si è già scatenato.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Boh io non gli do colpe, *in attacco siamo la squadra più scarsa tra le prime 8* (il Sassuolo e la Fiorentina sono nettamente superiori in attacco).



Una sacrosanta verità.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91, tu non chiedi le dimissioni oggi?
> @Divoratore Di Stelle si è già scatenato.


Non so più che pensare, delusione alle stelle


----------



## El picinin (10 Aprile 2022)

Pioli aveva individuato bene quelli che erano i problemi,aveva chiesto più qualità sulla trequarti,ed invece è diminuita per mancanza di acquisti e non sostituzione di chi è andato via.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91, tu non chiedi le dimissioni oggi?
> @Divoratore Di Stelle si è già scatenato.



E non dire che non te l'avevo detto.
Un perdente su tutta la linea.

Potete provare a difenderlo come volete,la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Chissà perchè rimane impassibile per altri 90 minuti vedendo la squadra interpretare la partita come contro il bologna.

Anzi,peggio,dal momento che oggi non abbiamo neanche provato a tirare in porta.

1 allenatore con n poco di sale in zucca oggi buttava dentro anche l'attaccante 18 enne per provare a sbloccare il risultato.
Niente di niente.
Anzi,una cosa è cambiata in queste 2 uiltime partite : Calabria è diventato tiratore di coorner,wow,grande pensata in allenamento.

Dal prossimo anno aria,mi va bene anche mazzarri che almeno è un perdente nato come il pinolo,ma almeno qualche schema o rivoluzione tattica te la crea.


----------



## El picinin (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E non dire che non te l'avevo detto.
> Un perdente su tutta la linea.
> 
> Potete provare a difenderlo come volete,la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> ...


 dissento su tutto quello che hai scritto,pure le virgole.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> dissento su tutto quello che hai scritto,pure le virgole.



Fai bene,portalo in trionfo assieme a tutta la squadra.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Aprile 2022)

quello che mi preoccupa è il fatto che ci siamo appiattiti al netto della condizione fisica non vedo più miglioramenti del gruppo dal punto di vista tattico e di furbizia nel dominare la partita e di capire quello che serve per vincere le partite


----------



## ARKANA (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche oggi il nostro manichino della standa ha tirato fuori nuove soluzioni e nuovi schemi che ci hanno permesso di portare a casa un grandissimo punto contro il torino.
> 
> Forza così,il terzo posto è sempre più vicino.
> Magari anche il 4°


Qui dentro gli estimatori del Pinolo saranno soddisfatti, a detta loro il massimo che potevamo ottenere da Bologna e Torino erano 2 punti, felici loro...


----------



## LukeLike (10 Aprile 2022)

Pioli avrà tutti i limiti e difetti del mondo, ma non so cosa potrebbe fare di diverso con il materiale cha ha a disposizione...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Qui dentro gli estimatori del Pinolo saranno soddisfatti, a detta loro il massimo che potevamo ottenere da Bologna e Torino erano 2 punti, felici loro...



Eh beh,pensa che il pinolo ha appena detto che è 1 punto positivo,figurati cosa pensano i suoi estimatori.
La madre ha proprio ragione,è un fallito,un perdente su tutta la linea.

Anche grazie a lui probabilmente faremo marchiare la 2° stella all'inter e far anche sollevare il trofeo a quell'ameba di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E non dire che non te l'avevo detto.
> Un perdente su tutta la linea.
> 
> Potete provare a difenderlo come volete,la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> ...



Che Pioli non sia di tuo gradimento ci può stare e sicuramente ha delle responsabilità ma addossare tutte le colpe a lui è, per me eccessivo. Buttare dentro un 18enne sarebbe davvero servito? 
Su Calabria che batte i corner ti devo dare ragione. È inguardabile. 
Infine citare Mazzarri è proprio offensivo per il Milan.
Pioli, che ti piaccia o meno, arrivando tra le prime 4 sarà il nostro allenatore anche la prossima stagione.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2022)

Lui è davvero convinto che la squadra giochi bene e che manchi solo il gol. 
Male male.


----------



## El picinin (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fai bene,portalo in trionfo assieme a tutta la squadra.


 io non porto in trionfo nessuno, ma sono realista,ma con la rosa a disposizione sono pochissimi gli allenatori che avrebbero fatto meglio,poi se la frustrazione di non essere più il Milan di una volta, la vuoi scaricare sulla allenatore ,fai te.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Aprile 2022)

Basta 4231, basta


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> quello che mi preoccupa è il fatto che ci siamo appiattiti al netto della condizione fisica non vedo più miglioramenti del gruppo dal punto di vista tattico e di furbizia nel dominare la partita e di capire quello che serve per vincere le partite


Ci sono giocatori dominanti come Theo-Tonali-Leao che hanno perso lo smalto, per me erano loro la variabile che ci permetteva di dominare e poi gestire la partita.


----------



## ARKANA (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,pensa che il pinolo ha appena detto che è 1 punto positivo,figurati cosa pensano i suoi estimatori.
> La madre ha proprio ragione,è un fallito,un perdente su tutta la linea.
> 
> Anche grazie a lui probabilmente faremo marchiare la 2° stella all'inter e far anche sollevare il trofeo a quell'ameba di Calhanoglu.


Eh PeRò pIù Di CoSi nOn Si PoTeVa FaRe PiNolO Ha GiÀ fAtTo Il MiRaCoLo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Pioli avrà tutti i limiti e difetti del mondo, ma non so cosa potrebbe fare di diverso con il materiale cha ha a disposizione...





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che Pioli non sia di tuo gradimento ci può stare e sicuramente ha delle responsabilità ma addossare tutte le colpe a lui è, per me eccessivo. Buttare dentro un 18enne sarebbe davvero servito?
> Su Calabria che batte i corner ti devo dare ragione. È inguardabile.
> Infine citare Mazzarri è proprio offensivo per il Milan.
> Pioli, che ti piaccia o meno, arrivando tra le prime 4 sarà il nostro allenatore anche la prossima stagione.



Magari provare uno schema ogni tanto non guasterebbe.
Magari inserire un altro centravanti nel momento dell'arrembaggio,al posto di far uscire l'unico che di testa le prendeva per farne entrare uno che in area neanche ci sta (partita contro il bologna,sostituzione Ibra-Giroud).

E anche oggi quanti cross a vuoto abbiamo visto,dal momento che scarsi come siamo non riusciamo neanche a riempire l'area ?
Ti mancavano gli attaccanti,va bene,ma fai come fanno TUTTI (TUTTI TUTTI TUTTI) gli allenatori : o butti dentro il ragazzino della primavera (guarda cosa fa Gasperini con il giovane 18enne Cissè) o butti un difensore a fare da boa li davanti.

Invece no,impassibile come capitan schettino con lo scoglio.


----------



## El picinin (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,pensa che il pinolo ha appena detto che è 1 punto positivo,figurati cosa pensano i suoi estimatori.
> La madre ha proprio ragione,è un fallito,un perdente su tutta la linea.
> 
> Anche grazie a lui probabilmente faremo marchiare la 2° stella all'inter e far anche sollevare il trofeo a quell'ameba di Calhanoglu.


 marchierà la seconda stella perché ci e superiore.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> io non porto in trionfo nessuno, ma sono realista,ma con la rosa a disposizione sono pochissimi gli allenatori che avrebbero fatto meglio,poi se la frustrazione di non essere più il Milan di una volta, la vuoi scaricare sulla allenatore ,fai te.



A Pioli è stata data una rosa per cercare di entrare in CL. È quello che alla proprietà attuale interessa e molti sembrano dimenticarlo.


----------



## El picinin (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A Pioli è stata data una rosa per cercare di entrare in CL. È quello che alla proprietà attuale interessa e molti sembrano dimenticarlo.


 ma di giocarsela per andare in champions,mica come dato certo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Aprile 2022)

Criticare pioli è fantascienza.
Leggete i nomi del reparto di attacco, e baciatevi i gomiti


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Criticare pioli è fantascienza.
> Leggete i nomi del reparto di attacco, e baciatevi i gomiti



Ma tu guarda se devo essere d’accordo con te


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (10 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ci sono giocatori dominanti come Theo-Tonali-Leao che hanno perso lo smalto, per me erano loro la variabile che ci permetteva di dominare e poi gestire la partita.


credo che una stagione con i ritmi dei primi mesi sia insostenibile è questo che dico il gioco di pioli ci distrugge ormai è una costante il calo da metà stagione in poi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli, che ti piaccia o meno, arrivando tra le prime 4 sarà il nostro allenatore anche la prossima stagione.



Giusto così,per una squadra mediocre senza alcuna ambizione sportiva,chi meglio del mediocre Pinoli ?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto così,per una squadra mediocre senza alcuna ambizione sportiva,chi meglio del mediocre Pinoli ?



Se e quando avremo una proprietà interessata a vincere e non a guadagnare e basta prenderemo calciatori ed allenatori top.
Ora questa è la minestra.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> credo che una stagione con i ritmi dei primi mesi sia insostenibile è questo che dico il gioco di pioli ci distrugge ormai è una costante il calo da metà stagione in poi


E' vero, ma non dimentichiamo che Pioli ha una rosa risicatissima. Abbiamo seconde scelte imbarazzanti, soprattutto in avanti


----------



## braungioxe (10 Aprile 2022)

Pioli ha avuto il merito di mettere insieme una squadra dopo tanti anni però ha paura di cambiare..quando vedi che alcuni non ti rendono come prima o il modulo non va più perché ormai tutti ti hanno studiato devi saper inventare, la squadra purtroppo questa è,prova 2 o 3 punte, difesa a 3,cerca di sorprendere l'avversario....


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Aprile 2022)

Lui è quello che è, fuori dal Milan potrà ambire ad una Lazio o un Sassuolo,ma se penso che dopo lui verrebbe un Nesta o uno Sheva,allora per ora lo tengo,d'altronde ha una rosa scarsa e male assortita.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2022)

Mi ero promesso di non scrivere fino alla fine del campionato, per non tediare con i miei pensieri su pioli e diversi altri giocatori, visto che faccio parte della minoranza che pensa di avere un allenatore normale e responsabile del mancato scudetto di quest'anno. Ma avendo ormai la convinzione che abbiamo regalato e consegnato lo scudetto nelle mani dei nati dopo, mi rimetto a commentare. 
Io credo che Pioli sia migliorato molto da quando è arrivato al Milan, i suoi progressi sono evidenti, così come ha il merito insieme ad Ibra, Kjaer e Maldini di aver compattato ambiente e fatto crescere tutti quanti i giovani, chi più chi meno. Resta però un problema, la sua presunzione. Sono fermamente convinto che Pioli si senta un grandissimo allenatore, e noi questo lo stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. La presunzione che ha lui la trasmette ai giocatori e si vede palesemente, perché anche loro adesso sono diventati poco umili. Non vedo più corse all'indietro (a parte qualche giocatore) se si perde la palla, poca voglia di battagliare, poco gioco di squadra o niente addirittura; ricerca costante del gol da solista senza giocare di collettivo, troppa testardaggine a cercare tiri quando sarebbe più opportuno cercare il compagno in posizione migliore. Troppi errori di atteggiamento e soprattutto anarchia totale in campo. Questi sono gli aspetti più preoccupanti e sui quali dovremmo tutti riflettere e mi auguro pure Maldini. 
Lo scudetto ormai è andato, salvo clamorosi suicidi dell'Inter, ed è arrivato il tempo anche di fare riflessioni sui giocatori e sull'allenatore e staff. Ecco anche su questo ci sarebbe da ridire, non so se sia colpa dello staff atletico di Pioli o dello staff sanitario, ma è indubbio che le problematiche legati agli infortuni è assolutamente da porre rimedio. Non è ammissibile avere 4 infortuni in una sola settimana, non è ammissibile arrivare scarichi alla partita. Il lavoro settimanale va assolutamente rivisto. Non è un caso che paradossalmente facciamo meglio quando giochiamo 2 volte a settimana. Qualche domanda poniamocela. 

Infine le colpe di pioli non sono tante per la partita di oggi, ma nel non aver saputo vincere contro la salernitana ultima in classifica (non avendo preparato la partita a suo dire) peccando di presunzione; avendo fatto prestazioni oscene con Udinese e bologna; e non avendo vinto contro lo Spezia (anche se complice l'arbitro). Qui stanno le sue colpe. Con il Bologna ha toccato l'apice della follia, togliendo l'unico decente davanati (giroud) senza avere un minimo di coraggio provando le due punte. Come giustamente detto da altri, Pioli deve trovare piani alternativi ai soliti schemini e moduli, ormai è un libro aperto per gli avversari. 

P.S. BASTA con questi terzini che fanno i centrocampisti. Può andare bene 1,2,3 volte, ma se vedi che poi gli avversari ti sanno leggere e ti bloccano, mandali di nuovo in sovrapposizione con le ali riformando le catene laterali che tanto avevano fatto bene. Vedere Theo in mezzo al campo e non sulla fascia e andare in fondo a crossare o a duettare con l'ala sinistra è un colpo mortale. Inconcepibile. Basta con questo voler fare il guardiola di turno quando non hai la squadra e soprattutto non sei guardiola. 
A questa squadra, a questo allenatore, serve più umiltà.


----------



## folletto (11 Aprile 2022)

Io dico una cosa, a mio modesto parere giocare con il 4231 con questa trequarti quando oltre ai limiti tecnici viene a mancare anche la gamba è assurdo. Col 433 andava un po’ meglio pur mancando l’ala destra, eravamo più solidi, si soffriva meno in mezzo e i centrocampisti Sì inserivano di più. E poi, come già detto, Theo accentrato che si ritrova a dover saltare 2 o 3 avversari insieme senza duettare con Leao.....vogliamo limitare una delle nostre armi migliori? Col Bologna ha sbagliato e col Toro (guidato meglio da Juric) ha perseverato.
La squadra è calata, ha meno gamba, aveva trovato un "modulo" che tamponava questo limite e poi l'ha abbandonato. Ok che la rosa non è da scudetto ma ci eravamo vicini, le colpe sono di tutti, dalla proprietà allo staff medico ma Pioli ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## iceman. (11 Aprile 2022)

Non penso che l'Inter le vincerà tutte da qui alla fine ma noi contro Lazio fiorentina Sassuolo e atalanta di sicuro non le vinciamo tutte quindi perderemo altri punti.
Detto questo, Pioli è uno che si farebbe recuperare 30 punti; eterno secondo. Peraltro abbiamo solo due punti in più rispetto all'anno scorso sinonimo del fatto che non siamo migliorati in niente.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2022)

A livello tattico non ho molto da dire. Il materiale è quello che è e lui fa il possibile.
Probabilmente a livello mentale avrebbe potuto fare di più. Non ce li vedo con Conte i giocatori festeggiare una partita vinta come se fosse uno scudetto. Non vedo scene come quelle viste a Dubai o nei video girati in pullman. Non sarà stato il coro "Pioli is on fire" a farci perdere lo scudetto, ma a me certe scene hanno sempre trasmesso sensazioni negative per le partite a venire.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Aprile 2022)

Ovviamente quando le cose vanno male subito a dare la colpa al tecnico. Vi ricordo solo che se il Milan avesse avuto arbitraggi giusti, non favori, sarebbe tranquillamente a +8 (+5 con il recupero dell’Inter) sulla seconda. Non è un alibi, è una constatazione. La squadra non è un’armata invincibile, sappiamo tutti i problemi che ha. Però avrebbe fatto un miracolo se avesse i punti che gli spetterebbero. E sarebbe merito di Pioli e dei giocatori.

Non sarà un fenomeno come Mourinho, Sarri o Spalletti (che son tutti dietro però, anche con squadre più forti a detta di molti), ma per ora è ancora lì a giocarsela visto che virtualmente è a -1.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

continua con diaz mi raccomando.


----------



## Mika (11 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continua con diaz mi raccomando.


Eh... fesso lui che si impunta su Diaz quando ha in panchina trequartisti fenomeni che ti vincono le partite da soli: Maldini D., Messias o Krunic.

Piuttosto, ma Ibra non doveva tornare contro la Salernitana?  Che ha che non torna, sapete qualcosa?


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continua con diaz mi raccomando.


Ieri avrebbe schierato Kessiè con dietro Bennacer, ma abbiamo sempre troppi giocatori indisponibili


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh... fesso lui che si impunta su Diaz quando ha in panchina trequartisti fenomeni che ti vincono le partite da soli: Maldini D., Messias o Krunic.
> 
> Piuttosto, ma Ibra non doveva tornare contro la Salernitana?  Che ha che non torna, sapete qualcosa?


Ha 40 anni, questo ha.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ieri avrebbe schierato Kessiè con dietro Bennacer, ma abbiamo sempre troppi giocatori indisponibili


meglio krunic, comunque gli è venuta la fissa di diaz mi pare chiaro.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi ero promesso di non scrivere fino alla fine del campionato, per non tediare con i miei pensieri su pioli e diversi altri giocatori, visto che faccio parte della minoranza che pensa di avere un allenatore normale e responsabile del mancato scudetto di quest'anno. Ma avendo ormai la convinzione che abbiamo regalato e consegnato lo scudetto nelle mani dei nati dopo, mi rimetto a commentare.
> Io credo che Pioli sia migliorato molto da quando è arrivato al Milan, i suoi progressi sono evidenti, così come ha il merito insieme ad Ibra, Kjaer e Maldini di aver compattato ambiente e fatto crescere tutti quanti i giovani, chi più chi meno. Resta però un problema, la sua presunzione. Sono fermamente convinto che Pioli si senta un grandissimo allenatore, e noi questo lo stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. La presunzione che ha lui la trasmette ai giocatori e si vede palesemente, perché anche loro adesso sono diventati poco umili. Non vedo più corse all'indietro (a parte qualche giocatore) se si perde la palla, poca voglia di battagliare, poco gioco di squadra o niente addirittura; ricerca costante del gol da solista senza giocare di collettivo, troppa testardaggine a cercare tiri quando sarebbe più opportuno cercare il compagno in posizione migliore. Troppi errori di atteggiamento e soprattutto anarchia totale in campo. Questi sono gli aspetti più preoccupanti e sui quali dovremmo tutti riflettere e mi auguro pure Maldini.
> Lo scudetto ormai è andato, salvo clamorosi suicidi dell'Inter, ed è arrivato il tempo anche di fare riflessioni sui giocatori e sull'allenatore e staff. Ecco anche su questo ci sarebbe da ridire, non so se sia colpa dello staff atletico di Pioli o dello staff sanitario, ma è indubbio che le problematiche legati agli infortuni è assolutamente da porre rimedio. Non è ammissibile avere 4 infortuni in una sola settimana, non è ammissibile arrivare scarichi alla partita. Il lavoro settimanale va assolutamente rivisto. Non è un caso che paradossalmente facciamo meglio quando giochiamo 2 volte a settimana. Qualche domanda poniamocela.
> 
> ...


Io faccio parte della tua minoranza. Piollo l'ho sempre considerato un mediocre che ha avuto un gran culo...
In altro post ho messo le statistiche a confronto tra GiamPollo e Piollo pre arrivo Ibra da dove era evidente una sua media punti più bassa al confronto del "maestro" di calcio...

Sono arcistufo di allenatori-promesse allenatori-rossoneri allenatori-mediocri, è il momento di svoltare ad iniziare dalla panchina, comincio perfino a rimpiangere il non arrivo del Ragno... chissà come sarebbe andata a finire...

Il guaio è che questo ce lo porteremo perlomeno di sicuro anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Diciamo che Pioli ha fatto discretamente bene 99, ma quanto c'è da fare 100 non c'è la fa un Po come succede a Leao il predestinato.

Vorrei vedere un allenatore ( qualsiasi allenatore) che questi in una partita così importante iniziano a giocare di tacco cosa avrebbe detto. Meraviglioso serve SOLO vincere e questi fanno i balletti sulle punte invece che sfondare la porta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh... *fesso lui* che si impunta su Diaz quando ha in panchina trequartisti fenomeni che ti vincono le partite da soli: Maldini D., Messias o Krunic.
> 
> Piuttosto, ma Ibra non doveva tornare contro la Salernitana?  Che ha che non torna, sapete qualcosa?



Proprio fesso (oltre che mediocre)
Se oltre a diz non ha nessun altro trequartista,magari sarebbe il caso di cambiare modulo,non credi ?
Dal momento che gli avversari ormai lo conoscono a memoria e ci bloccano come se niente fosse.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proprio fesso (oltre che mediocre)
> Se oltre a diz non ha nessun altro trequartista,magari sarebbe il caso di cambiare modulo,non credi ?
> Dal momento che gli avversari ormai lo conoscono a memoria e ci bloccano come se niente fosse.


infatti, comunque krunic lo fa meglio di diaz quel ruolo.


----------



## Mika (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proprio fesso (oltre che mediocre)
> Se oltre a diz non ha nessun altro trequartista,magari sarebbe il caso di cambiare modulo,non credi ?
> Dal momento che gli avversari ormai lo conoscono a memoria e ci bloccano come se niente fosse.


RIcordo che abbiamo un solo attaccante: Giroud

Cambi modulo e chi fai giocare?

Daniel Maldini, Bakayoko, Castillejo (fuori progetto), Krunic, Ballo-Toure, Gabbia, Lazetic (che non è in forma).

La primavera è metà in classifica. Proponimi per gioco con l'attuale rosa mettendo gli infortunati una formazione che ci svolti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Aprile 2022)

pioli lo terrei perchè per l ARSEMILAN va benissimo è un buon gestore del gruppo coi giovani ci sa fare e li valorizza.....
pioli lo cambierei perchè ha rotto le scatole col suo 4231 spremi giocatori. a metà stagione è una costante la bollitura totale del gruppo sono convinto che gli infortuni siano solo una conseguenza. o hai undici theo che corrono una stagione e non si rompono altrimenti trova alternative
se fino a poco tempo fa era un 55/45 ora è un 45/55


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> RIcordo che abbiamo un solo attaccante: Giroud
> 
> Cambi modulo e chi fai giocare?
> 
> ...



Ma se non hai un trequartista (e il suo ricambio) è inutile che ti incaponisci con diaz.
Basta,non rende,non fa più un assist,una giocata,un goal da non so quanti mesi,fuori dalle palle.
Si giochi con un modulo che non prevede trequartista.

Ma il pinolo è in grado di cambiare modulo a partita in corso ?
Ho i miei dubbi,dal momento che ha preferito affondare per 2 partite consecutive senza provare a cambiare un minimo.


----------



## Devil man (11 Aprile 2022)

Domanda su Pioli

durante le partite si incazza con i giocatori?? domando per chi va allo stadio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Domanda su Pioli
> 
> durante le partite si incazza con i giocatori?? domando per chi va allo stadio...



Se li limona nell'intervallo e nel post-partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma se non hai un trequartista (e il suo ricambio) è inutile che ti incaponisci con diaz.
> Basta,non rende,non fa più un assist,una giocata,un goal da non so quanti mesi,fuori dalle palle.
> Si giochi con un modulo che non prevede trequartista.
> 
> ...


Non si scappa.


----------



## folletto (11 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continua con diaz mi raccomando.


e continua anche con Theo pseudomezzala limitando lo stesso Hernandez e anche Leao (mandando così a donnine la catena di sinistra che era la nostra forza)


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> A livello tattico non ho molto da dire. Il materiale è quello che è e lui fa il possibile.
> Probabilmente a livello mentale avrebbe potuto fare di più. Non ce li vedo con Conte i giocatori festeggiare una partita vinta come se fosse uno scudetto. Non vedo scene come quelle viste a Dubai o nei video girati in pullman. Non sarà stato il coro "Pioli is on fire" a farci perdere lo scudetto, ma a me certe scene hanno sempre trasmesso sensazioni negative per le partite a venire.


Non ho alcun dubbio che con Conte questo scudetto era già cucito sulla nostra maglia. Nessuno.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non ho alcun dubbio che con Conte questo scudetto era già cucito sulla nostra maglia. Nessuno.


Sicuramente. Non sono un fanatico di Conte, ma in serie A fa la differenza. Avrebbe vinto a mani basse con qualsiasi delle prime 4 in classifica.


----------



## folletto (11 Aprile 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Non sono un fanatico di Conte, ma in serie A fa la differenza. Avrebbe vinto a mani basse con qualsiasi delle prime 4 in classifica.


Io non lo sopporto ma devo ammettere che fa la differenza eccome e non solo in Italia, sta rivoltando il Tottenham come un calzino


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2022)

Questo mister che ci sta portando lo scudetto con almeno 10-12 scappati di casa in squadra si merita una rosa forte


----------



## Mika (15 Aprile 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Questo mister che ci sta portando lo scudetto con almeno 10-12 scappati di casa in squadra si merita una rosa forte


"Portare lo scudetto" è un po' prestino... ci ha portato a combattere per lo scudetto fino alla fine, questo si, è già un impresa per "un allenatore mediocre da settimo posto che allena una squadra da settimo posto" (cit).


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> "Portare lo scudetto" è un po' prestino... ci ha portato a combattere per lo scudetto fino alla fine, questo si, è già un impresa per "un allenatore mediocre da settimo posto che allena una squadra da settimo posto" (cit).



Pioli sarebbe criticato pure se vincesse la CL.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Questo mister che ci sta portando lo scudetto con almeno 10-12 scappati di casa in squadra si merita una rosa forte


Sono d'accordo, a prescindere da come finirà l'annata, sarei curioso di vedere Pioli in panchina ancora per un altro anno ma con giocatori di qualità a disposizione e con un mercato degno.


----------



## Gamma (15 Aprile 2022)

Siamo lì nonostante tutte le avversità e una rosa complessivamente inferiore(e non di poco) alle concorrenti.

Ogni volta che si perde si cerca la sua testa, ma per me dovrebbe rimanere anche senza il podio.

Con un esterno destro di livello, una punta forte e dinamica, ed un trequartista(anche il solo Calha) avremmo vinto lo Scudetto e saremmo arrivati agli ottavi di Champions senza troppi sbattimenti.
Non si possono trovare colpe in Pioli, sennonché in qualche dettaglio.

Conte con questa rosa si sarebbe stufato a metà anno e avrebbe spaccato lo spogliatoio.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

faccio i complimenti a Pioli sennò dicono che questo topic viene frequentato solo quando non si vince..che in effetti in parte è vero...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2022)

quando mette la squadra giusta vinciamo sempre...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2022)

Ha fatto un grande lavoro ma purtroppo nei momenti decisivi della stagione sarà sempre un handicap.


----------



## Zenos (19 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un grande lavoro ma purtroppo nei momenti decisivi della stagione sarà sempre un handicap.


Sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un grande lavoro ma purtroppo nei momenti decisivi della stagione sarà sempre un handicap.


Sono del opinione che é in palla da diverse settimane. Non sa proprio piu cosa fare. Il modulo classico non funziona piu ma lui non sa come cambiare. Continua con sempre lo stesso modulo e li stessi uomini.
Kessié é un danno. É un ex che gioca in ciabatte tutta la stagione, ma continua a schierarlo titolare in partite decisive. 

Aggiungiamo sfortuna, troppi giocatori senza las pelotas e arbitraggi osceni é un altra stagione con diversi record e zero titoli é in arrivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2022)

Bologna Torino e questo derby praticamente la squadra è scesa in campo come se già sapesse di non farcela


----------



## Milo (19 Aprile 2022)

Parlate a fine partita per favore…

comunque i big match non ne ha steccata manco uno (non considero la ladrata di Napoli), e se succedesse stasera, non so cosa pretendete, di vincere tutti i big match? Soprattutto con questo attacco???


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Aprile 2022)

Pioli va solo ringraziato. Ha già fatto troppo con i giocatori che si ritrova.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sono del opinione che é in palla da diverse settimane. Non sa proprio piu cosa fare. Il modulo classico non funziona piu ma lui non sa come cambiare. Continua con sempre lo stesso modulo e li stessi uomini.
> Kessié é un danno. É un ex che gioca in ciabatte tutta la stagione, ma continua a schierarlo titolare in partite decisive.
> 
> Aggiungiamo sfortuna, troppi giocatori senza las pelotas e arbitraggi osceni é un altra stagione con diversi record e zero titoli é in arrivo.


Non so che colpe dargli.. Davanti non segniamo più e vai a vedere chi abbiamo e ti senti male.. Giroud ha già calato tutti i jolly, ibra rottamato, Diaz ha 3 gol l'anno in canna, saele segna meno di un centrale di difesa, leao va a colpi, Rebic defunto e Messias che va bene nei finali..

Che può inventarsi poraccio??


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Non c è molto da discutere 

L' Inter è più forte, anche l' ultima in campionato contro loro abbiamo vinto a caso.

Detto questo, appunto in ricordo di quella partita, vediamo come va il secondo tempo


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2022)

E' uno che dorme, prende la scoppola e poi se gli gira bene la seconda non arriva subito.
Atleticamente facciamo schifo, 0 coppe da dicembre e siamo pessimi, squadra moscia, un mediano molle che fa il trqrts, di 4231 qui non c'è più nulla ma deve giocare così perché se no non è lui.
Bella figurina stasera, complimenti, se io sono il nuovo proprietario non spendo 200 mln per un Pioli, perché a Pioli servono le situazioni critiche, sceme, i giocatorini, serve sentirsi perdente dentro e perdere, oggi perde e sarà contento.
Per vincere citofonare altrove, come sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so che colpe dargli.. Davanti non segniamo più e vai a vedere chi abbiamo e ti senti male.. Giroud ha già calato tutti i jolly, ibra rottamato, Diaz ha 3 gol l'anno in canna, saele segna meno di un centrale di difesa, leao va a colpi, Rebic defunto e Messias che va bene nei finali..
> 
> Che può inventarsi poraccio??


Penso a diverse soluzioni:
- Se vuoi marcare Brozovic: Metti Krunic, che é scarso ma a differenze di Kessié s'impegna e pesta i piedi a Brozovic
- Capitolo calci d'angolo: Osceni. Facciamo ridere. Io ancora mi imbestialisco ogni volta che vedo Theo messo a batterne uno. Non é bravo a batterli e lui serve o come saltatore in area o nelle vicinanze del area per tirare una bomba dal limite. 
- Rebic oggi sinceramente lo avrei provato titolare, giusto per vedere se riesce a fare qualcosa (e in caso di prestazione indecente: Dentro un Leao fresco al 45').

Non dico che queste mosse siano mosse che ti fanno vincere contro l'Inter. Ma Pioli ultimamente mi sembra proprio incapace di pensare a nuove soluzioni, prigioniero del suo assetto e del status quo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Penso a diverse soluzioni:
> - Se vuoi marcare Brozovic: Metti Krunic, che é scarso ma a differenze di Kessié s'impegna e pesta i piedi a Brozovic
> - Capitolo calci d'angolo: Osceni. Facciamo ridere. Io ancora mi imbestialisco ogni volta che vedo Theo messo a batterne uno. Non é bravo a batterli e lui serve o come saltatore in area o nelle vicinanze del area per tirare una bomba dal limite.
> - Rebic oggi sinceramente lo avrei provato titolare, giusto per vedere se riesce a fare qualcosa (e in caso di prestazione indecente: Dentro un Leao fresco al 45').
> ...


Avesse iniziato una semifinale senza leao per schierare Rebic e fossimo sotto 2-0 staremmo chiedendo la sua testa..

Ha messo la squadra più logica

Oh raga, hanno segnato al primo tiro con una prodezza e al 40esimo con un altra gemma, nel mentre abbiamo avuto 5 alle gol nitide.. Ma che colpa vogliamo dargli dai..


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Pioli va solo ringraziato. Ha già fatto troppo con i giocatori che si ritrova.



Ogni volta viene crocifisso come se avesse campioni a disposizione.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so che colpe dargli.. Davanti non segniamo più e vai a vedere chi abbiamo e ti senti male.. Giroud ha già calato tutti i jolly, ibra rottamato, Diaz ha 3 gol l'anno in canna, saele segna meno di un centrale di difesa, leao va a colpi, Rebic defunto e Messias che va bene nei finali..
> 
> Che può inventarsi poraccio??



Ma infatti

Attacco osceno, tolti i periodi di grazia di Leao, da mezza classifica.

La serata che si inceppa la difesa, ovviamente poi perdi.

Comunque vediamo, mancano 45 minuti.

Vinciamo 6 a 2


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Kessie si dovrebbe sputare in faccia da solo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2022)

A destra non esistiamo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

E anche la coppetta Italia è volata via.
Il campionato sta volando via...

E anche quest'anno si avvicinano i 0 tituli per il grande maestosissimo Pioli.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Aprile 2022)

questo arriverà a 70 anni che l'unico titolo vinto sarà il trofeo birra moretti..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2022)

Mi spiace, ma penso che con lui in panchina non vinceremo neanche un torneo di briscola. Se investono pesantemente, va preso un tecnico vincente. Pioli è roba da fiorentina.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo con Pioli non si vince. Non è questione di "Cosa poteva fare di più o meno Pioli" ma di vincenti e di perdenti.

Gli allenatori vincenti si vedono quanto le partite iniziano a pesare e quando la posta in palio è elevatissima. E lì Pioli sparisce sempre. Se non fosse così, non sarebbe arrivato a quasi 60 anni con esperienze in panchina solo su squadre di medio bassa classifica. Ci sono allenatori che vincono e allenatori che guardano gli altri vincere. Il calcio è scienza semplice

Se i nuovi proprietari hanno ambizioni davvero più alte, serve un vincente. Grazie a Pioli per il lavoro fatto ma ora serve il salto di qualità.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Aprile 2022)

ci ha portato fin lassù, batte anche diversi record ma il salto definitivo non lo fa e non lo farà mai.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con Pioli non si vince. Non è questione di "Cosa poteva fare di più o meno Pioli" ma di vincenti e di perdenti.
> 
> Gli allenatori vincenti si vedono quanto le partite iniziano a pesare e quando la posta in palio è elevatissima. E lì Pioli sparisce sempre. Se non fosse così, non sarebbe arrivato a quasi 60 anni con esperienze in panchina solo su squadre di medio bassa classifica. Ci sono allenatori che vincono e allenatori che guardano gli altri vincere. Il calcio è scienza semplice
> 
> Se i nuovi proprietari hanno ambizioni davvero più alte, serve un vincente. Grazie a Pioli per il lavoro fatto ma ora serve il salto di qualità.


In realtà nei big match è stato quasi infallibile


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In realtà nei big match è stato quasi infallibile



Sì, nei big match senza nulla in palio. E poi chi ha parlato di big match? SI parla di posta in palio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2022)

Grande mister, non hai colpe.
Con questo organico hai fatto il massimo e i derby che contavano li hai portati a casa in un modo o nell'altro.
Chiudiamo con orgoglio il campionato e pensiamo alla prossima stagione, che dovrebbe finalmente portarci interpreti degni in attacco e piu cambi.
Sempre con Stefano Pioli al timone!


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E anche la coppetta Italia è volata via.
> Il campionato sta volando via...
> 
> E anche quest'anno si avvicinano i 0 tituli per il grande maestosissimo Pioli.


Perdonami, questo organico partiva con velleità da titolo? Se va bene è la quarta rosa italiana...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, nei big match senza nulla in palio.


Beh, al ritorno nel derby ci ha permesso, comunque vada, di giocarci il campionato


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Certo è pure colpa di Pioli se ci massacrano con torti arbitrali.


----------



## ventu84090 (19 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, questo organico partiva con velleità da titolo? Se va bene è la quarta rosa italiana...


La Lazio qualche coppa italia l’ha vinta anche da parecchio sfavorita..se non prende una volta l’anno un 3 a 0 da Inzaghi non è contento


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> In realtà nei big match è stato quasi infallibile


L'errore è proprio in questo: avrà vinto partite singole, le battaglie. Ma perde la guerra. Perde sempre, nella sua storia di allenatore è un perdente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, questo organico partiva con velleità da titolo? Se va bene è la quarta rosa italiana...



Ho capito,ma non sempre vince la squadra più forte.
Non è possibile arrivare sempre a 2 passi dal traguardo e poi farci venire la diarrea negli ultimi 10 metri.
Ogni volta che abbiamo la possibilità di allungare sulle inseguitrici,falliamo clamorosamente.
Ogni volta che dobbiamo battere per forza di cose la squadra X,falliamo clamorosamente.

Oggi partivamo con un vantaggio incredibile,sarebbe bastato anche un pareggio diverso dallo 0-0.
Non sono passati neanche 240 secondi che già abbiamo buttato nel cesso il vantaggio.....240 secondi.

In questi casi conta anche il carattere dell'allenatore e le motivazioni che ti trasmette.
Evidentemente per vincere oltre ad una rosa di altro livello,serve anche un allenatore di tutt'altro livello.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con Pioli non si vince. Non è questione di "Cosa poteva fare di più o meno Pioli" ma di vincenti e di perdenti.
> 
> Gli allenatori vincenti si vedono quanto le partite iniziano a pesare e quando la posta in palio è elevatissima. E lì Pioli sparisce sempre. Se non fosse così, non sarebbe arrivato a quasi 60 anni con esperienze in panchina solo su squadre di medio bassa classifica. Ci sono allenatori che vincono e allenatori che guardano gli altri vincere. Il calcio è scienza semplice
> 
> Se i nuovi proprietari hanno ambizioni davvero più alte, serve un vincente. Grazie a Pioli per il lavoro fatto ma ora serve il salto di qualità.



L'avversario non era un vincente, per vincere contro Simone Inzaghi non serve ne Klopp ne Guardiola a mio parere, ci sarebbe servito altro a livello globale ma questa Inter potevi metterla sotto anche con un allenatore senza palmares... Secondo me un allenatore deve essere bravo a non fare danni e Pioli quando siamo nei momenti decisivi in un modo o nell'altro ci riesce sempre...


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Aprile 2022)

Effettivamente è colpa di pioli se i suoi giocatori creano 15 occasioni nitidissime e ne concretizzano 0, è colpa di Pioli se è costretto a giocare con saele e messias..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente è colpa di pioli se i suoi giocatori creano 15 occasioni nitidissime e ne concretizzano 0, è colpa di Pioli se è costretto a giocare con saele e messias..



Forse è colpa del pinolo se non avendo esterni,insiste con un modulo che ne prevede addirittura 2.
Forse è colpa del pinolo se non avendo trequartista e trequartista di ricambio,insiste con un modulo che prevede il trequartista (e non contento,ci piazza anche uno che ha iniziato la carriera da difensore,poi spostato a centrocampo,ed infine spostato sulla trequarti)

Chissà,sarà colpa mia o di Pioli ?
Miraccomando,portiamo fino alla tomba questo modulo,sia mai tentare di cambiare per provare una soluzione differente,sia mai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente è colpa di pioli se i suoi giocatori creano 15 occasioni nitidissime e ne concretizzano 0, è colpa di Pioli se è costretto a giocare con saele e messias..



Nel momento in cui si dice contentissimo delle alternative è anche colpa sua, si.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere distruttivo, ma un Milan con una tale pochezza davanti poche volte l'ho visto. Lí risiedono i problemi. Ma anche l'allenatore: con Pioli in panchina vincere è utopia. Quando arrivano le partite che pesano, quelle in cui devi legittimare la prima posizione in campionato o partite del genere, non vince mai.



Non lo so, l' allenatore è il capo.

Lavorativamente se vuoi risultati devi darmi i mezzi per raggiungerli.

Se non mi dai i mezzi, non puoi pretenderli.
Se ho i mezzi e non li raggiungo, forse io sono il problema.

Sono piuttosto pragmatico su queste cose, sarei stato contento ad inizio stagione di lottare per lo scudetto fino all' ultima giornata?
Chiaramente avrei firmato e qui siamo, quindi amen.
Diventa una questione di centimetri, impossibile capire di chi sia la colpa esatta a questo punto, per me.


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2022)

Zero tituli anche quest'anno.

Piu del piazzamento non sa fare.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente è colpa di pioli se i suoi giocatori creano 15 occasioni nitidissime e ne concretizzano 0



Quella è colpa dell'allenatore, che deve dare l'istinto da killer.

La dimostrato di ciò, erano gli scontri tra Mourinho e Wenger. Le squadre di Wenger tiravano 30 volte in porta senza segnare. Le squadre di Mourinho avevano un'occasione e la buttavano dentro. I vincenti si vedono da questo. Citofonare Capello.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

Comunque non esiste solo il 4231 eh, quando facciamo schifo da 5 partite di seguito ci si aspetterebbe anche qualche cosa di diverso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, l' allenatore è il capo.
> 
> Lavorativamente se vuoi risultati devi darmi i mezzi per raggiungerli.
> 
> ...


Pioli quando la pressione sale, inizia a steccare. Anche stasera ha sbagliato la formazione iniziale, ma al di là di questo la squadra è entrata con un atteggiamento piuttosto negativo, poco concentrata. È una costante della carriera di Pioli, non è una novità. Quando arrivano le partite importanti, quelle che possono farti vincere qualcosa, fallisce sistematicamente l'obiettivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2022)

Tiro a indovinare:
- ci è mancato solo il gol
- non parlo dell'arbitro
- dobbiamo crederci fino alla fine


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2022)

Poi ripeto si può anche dire che la rosa è scarsa ma poi vince i "big match" 
Io non ho mai visto nessuno in 3 anni vincere così tanti "big match" senza poi vincere il campionato. 
Questo succede perché li vinci quando non conta...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque non esiste solo il 4231 eh, quando facciamo schifo da 5 partite di seguito ci si aspetterebbe anche qualche cosa di diverso



Conoscerà solamente quel modulo.
Persino un ciucco come gattuso,dall'alto del suo essere ignorante come una fava (nel fare l'allenatore),nei momenti di difficoltà,tentava la carta del cambio modulo.

Da noi al massimo si abbassa il trequartista per fare il 3° centrocampista.
Maestro Pioli,genio assoluto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Comunque non esiste solo il 4231 eh, quando facciamo schifo da 5 partite di seguito ci si aspetterebbe anche qualche cosa di diverso


Ecco, é quello che dico a ripetizione:
Il giocatolo s'é rotto. Pioli dovrebbe provare di trovare una soluzione.
Ma é fermo, prigioniero del suo modulo.
Non cambia nulla. Emblematico il cambio Giroud-Ibra contro il Bologna (o era contro il Torino)? Quando si doveva vincere. Anziche cambiare modulo e rischiare qualcosa, ha fatto una scelta inspiegabile.

Theo sui calci d'angoli é totalmente inutile. Non é bravo a batterlo e servirebbe in area o nei pressi del area. Ma continua con questa scelta, anche se non ne é uscito mai qualcosa di buono.
Ripete le stesse idee anche se queste non funzionano, come se aspettasse che se ripeti la stessa cosa ad infinitum prima o poi dovra uscirne qualcosa di buono.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

Ricordo anche il feticismo per Cessie, l'unico a non uscire mai nonostante sia in prestito da noi fino a fine maggio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tiro a indovinare:
> - ci è mancato solo il gol
> - non parlo dell'arbitro
> - dobbiamo crederci fino alla fine



"ai ragazzi non rimprovero nulla"


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2022)

Non mi trovate d'accordo ragazzi.
Dare addosso a Pioli per il fatto di non aver vinto nulla in questi due anni e mezzo è ingiusto a dir poco.

Ricordo ancora a inizio anno quando il Milan veniva messo dietro Roma, Lazio, Juventus e Napoli per il solo fatto che avevano preso allenatori più bravi di "Pioli il mediocre", adesso siamo qui a criticarlo aspramente perché non porta a casa lo Scudetto(quando siamo lì a giocarcela, a 5 partite dalla fine) o la Coppa Italia. Non vi sembra ipocrita come ragionamento?
Per non parlare dei furti in CL che ci avrebbero permesso di giocarci sul serio il passaggio agli ottavi.

Non siamo attrezzati quanto l'Inter e il Napoli in quanto a rosa(negli 11 siamo lì, ma a livello di rosa non ci sono paragoni, almeno con i cugini), nonostante questo ci mancano 5 punti sicuri, più altri dubbi(non per l'incertezza degli episodi ma per il fatto che sono episodi non decisivi, come i rigori), che avrebbero fatto la differenza in classifica. Con questi punti ed i punti in meno a Napoli e Inter per lo stesso motivo, ci saremmo ritrovati con un margine importante da gestire.
Non voglio neanche menzionare gli infortuni, che rientrano indirettamente nel discorso sulla rosa.

Pioli merita di allenare il prossimo Milan, quello con un esterno destro forte, un trequartista vero e magari una bella punta da 20 gol, oltre che una rosa più lunga perché voglio ricordarvi che noi in panchina abbiamo Krunic, Diaz, Florenzi, Gabbia, Maldini, Rebic(in un periodo decisamente no), Bakayoko, Messias e Ballo Toure.
Poi, se a voi questi sembrano giocatori da Scudetto(considerando che per necessità sono stati impiegati tutti più di quanto avrebbero dovuto essere impiegato), procedete con il linciaggio a Pioli:

Date questi colpi a Pioli, fategli allenare la squadra nella stagione 2022/23 con l'obiettivo Scudetto dichiarato assieme agli ottavi di CL e poi, nel caso in cui non dovesse centrarli, si potrebbe mandare via.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pioli quando la pressione sale, inizia a steccare. Anche stasera ha sbagliato la formazione iniziale, ma al di là di questo la squadra è entrata con un atteggiamento piuttosto negativo, poco concentrata. È una costante della carriera di Pioli, non è una novità. Quando arrivano le partite importanti, quelle che possono farti vincere qualcosa, fallisce sistematicamente l'obiettivo.



Eppure ha messo dietro il vate Gasperson, il vincente Mourinho e pure Allegri, e mettiamoci pure Sarri e Spalletti.

Quindi? È calcio, è così e basta.

Non dirmi che abbiamo una rosa più forte, perché in base alla tesi conta la rosa o l' allenatore.


----------



## ARKANA (19 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui si dice contentissimo delle alternative è anche colpa sua, si.


Questo perchè essendo un medioman miracolato pur di non rischiare di fare irritare chi l'ha messo lì, si fa andare bene tutto quello che passa il convento.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Tiro a indovinare:
> - ci è mancato solo il gol
> - non parlo dell'arbitro
> - dobbiamo crederci fino alla fine



- Dobbiamo provare a fare più punti dell'anno scorso e se ci riusciremo saremo stati bravi

- Ho visto negli occhi dei ragazzi voglia di rivincita


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non mi trovate d'accordo ragazzi.
> Dare addosso a Pioli per il fatto di non aver vinto nulla in questi due anni e mezzo è ingiusto a dir poco.
> 
> Ricordo ancora a inizio anno quando il Milan veniva messo dietro Roma, Lazio, Juventus e Napoli per il solo fatto che avevano preso allenatori più bravi di "Pioli il mediocre", adesso siamo qui a criticarlo aspramente perché non porta a casa lo Scudetto(quando siamo lì a giocarcela, a 5 partite dalla fine) o la Coppa Italia. Non vi sembra ipocrita come ragionamento?
> ...


Il resto è noia. Questi sono fatti. Bravo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure ha messo dietro il vate Gasperson, il vincente Mourinho e pure Allegri, e mettiamoci pure Sarri e Spalletti.
> 
> Quindi? È calcio, è così e basta.
> 
> Non dirmi che abbiamo una rosa più forte, perché in base alla tesi conta la rosa o l' allenatore.


Ha messo dietro, ma non ha vinto una mazza al giorno d'oggi. Non ha mai giocato con l'ansia di dover vincere a tutti i costi finora. Quando cominciava a essere concreto il sogno scudetto, ha inanellato dei passi falsi. Quando è diventata possibile la vittoria della Coppa Italia, ha steccato. Nei momenti di tensione, sbaglia. Questo è fattuale, innegabile... Sta bene in contesti con poca pressione, o in situazioni dove non deve vincere a tutti i costi. Quando ne ha appena appena l'opportunità, fallisce.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

Io non capisco questa cosa che siccome non eravamo i favoriti siamo giustificati nel non vincere... Salernitana, Udinese, Bologna, Torino per citare solo le ultime... Qua sembra che se all'ultima giornata giocassimo contro il Battipaglia e fallissimo i tre punti e lo scudetto allora a Pioli dovremmo comunque battere le mani... Boh


----------



## ARKANA (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure ha messo dietro il vate Gasperson, il vincente Mourinho e pure Allegri, e mettiamoci pure Sarri e Spalletti.
> 
> Quindi? È calcio, è così e basta.
> 
> Non dirmi che abbiamo una rosa più forte, perché in base alla tesi conta la rosa o l' allenatore.


Ok, poniamo il caso che avete ragione voi, che questo è il massimo che può fare con quello che ha a disposizione e nessuno avrebbe potuto fare di meglio.
Se tanto mi dà tanto possiamo affermare con certezza che allenasse squadre che possono spendere come e quanto vogliono sarebbe uno degli allenatori più vincenti di sempre, allora perchè nessun dei top club pensa a lui? Perchè i vari city, psg, real, ecc ecc non se lo battagliano a suon di milioni?
Dai leonardo portatelo a Parigi a vincere 5 champions di fila, non sarò certo io a trattenerlo con forza a Milano


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (19 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non mi trovate d'accordo ragazzi.
> Dare addosso a Pioli per il fatto di non aver vinto nulla in questi due anni e mezzo è ingiusto a dir poco.
> 
> Ricordo ancora a inizio anno quando il Milan veniva messo dietro Roma, Lazio, Juventus e Napoli per il solo fatto che avevano preso allenatori più bravi di "Pioli il mediocre", adesso siamo qui a criticarlo aspramente perché non porta a casa lo Scudetto(quando siamo lì a giocarcela, a 5 partite dalla fine) o la Coppa Italia. Non vi sembra ipocrita come ragionamento?
> ...


ottima analisi, ma un po’ più sintetico no? scherzo eh


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha messo dietro, ma non ha vinto una mazza al giorno d'oggi. Non ha mai giocato con l'ansia di dover vincere a tutti i costi finora. Quando cominciava a essere concreto il sogno scudetto, ha inanellato dei passi falsi. Quando è diventata possibile la vittoria della Coppa Italia, ha steccato. Nei momenti di tensione, sbaglia. Questo è fattuale, innegabile... Sta bene in contesti con poca pressione, o in situazioni dove non deve vincere a tutti i costi. Quando ne ha appena appena l'opportunità, fallisce.



A me invece pare Pioli non abbia mai fatto cosi bene in carriera come con la pressione del Milan.

Comunque non mi importa nulla, cambiamolo se ci compatta verso gli obbiettivi.

Non farò mai una crociata per un allenatore.

Tra Guardiola con la rosa del Milan, e Gigi Cagni con la rosa del City io sceglierò sempre il secondo.

Quindi facciamo cosi: ad Al Ber Luskah io chiederò Mbappe e a te lascio decidere l'allenatore.
Cosi siamo tutti felici


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco questa cosa che siccome non eravamo i favoriti siamo giustificati nel non vincere... Salernitana, Udinese, Bologna, Torino per citare solo le ultime... Qua sembra che se all'ultima giornata giocassimo contro il Battipaglia e fallissimo i tre punti e lo scudetto allora a Pioli dovremmo comunque battere le mani... Boh



Non si tratta di giustificare la mancata vittoria, ma di trovare una via di mezzo.
Proprio perché non eravamo favoriti dobbiamo prendere questa corsa Scudetto come un successo già di per sé. Poi vien da sé che perdere sarebbe deludente, assolutamente, ma l'esame al mister va fatto con le premesse di agosto 2021, non su quelle di Marzo 2022, altrimenti sarebbe troppo semplice mandarlo al rogo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Ok, poniamo il caso che avete ragione voi, che questo è il massimo che può fare con quello che ha a disposizione e nessuno avrebbe potuto fare di meglio.
> Se tanto mi dà tanto possiamo affermare con certezza che allenasse squadre che possono spendere come e quanto vogliono sarebbe uno degli allenatori più vincenti di sempre, allora perchè nessun dei top club pensa a lui? Perchè i vari city, psg, real, ecc ecc non se lo battagliano a suon di milioni?
> Dai leonardo portatelo a Parigi a vincere 5 champions di fila, non sarò certo io a trattenerlo con forza a Milano



La domanda è lecita.
Ma non so risponderti... 

Perché la squadra più ricca della storia ha Leonardo come dirigente?
Sono misteri, forse mode.
Non lo so.
L'essere umano è strano.

Sai, ci vuole il mitico "phisique du role" di gallianesca memoria nella vita.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui si dice contentissimo delle alternative è anche colpa sua, si.



Se si fosse detto scontento cosa avrebbe avuto? Questo gli ha passato il convento.


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra Guardiola con la rosa del Milan, e Gigi Cagni con la rosa del City io sceglierò sempre il secondo.



Non tradirò mai questo ragionamento.

Zidane ha vinto 3 CL con zero esperienza ad alti livelli, di certo non per le sue doti tattiche.
Non per sminuirlo perché avrà avuto il suo ruolo per gestire una rosa di campioni(cosa non facile) ma il merito è stato per il 95% dei campioni blancos.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2022)

Vorrei vederlo con una rosa a disposizione adeguata e non con dei fattorini, giocatori già con la testa altrove, ultra trentenni stra bolliti, giocatori che pesano 20 kg che volano appena vengono sfiorati e altri che non riescono a stoppare un pallone.
Per me un altro anno con un mercato decente se l'è guadagnato, poi ovviamente non è Klopp o Guardiola ma non penso che in giro ci sia tanto di meglio di Pioli sinceramente.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non tradirò mai questo ragionamento.
> 
> Zidane ha vinto 3 CL con zero esperienza ad alti livelli, di certo non per le sue doti tattiche.
> Non per sminuirlo perché avrà avuto il suo ruolo per gestire una rosa di campioni(cosa non facile) ma il merito è stato per il 95% dei campioni blancos.



Ma si... ho visto tanti allenatori qui bastonati andare a vincere in grandi squadre.

Ma non ho ancora da vedere un allenatore top prendere una squadra scarsa e farla vincere....


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2022)

Alla fine il discorso è uno, Conte (il nome che vedo spesso come ipotetico sostituto per chi vuole cacciare Pioli) farebbe meglio con questa rosa? Io ne dubito, francamente, con 10 mln in più in tasca.

La rosa ha dei limiti che nessun mago può colmare.


----------



## Gamma (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si... ho visto tanti allenatori qui bastonati andare a vincere in grandi squadre.
> 
> Ma non ho ancora da vedere un allenatore top prendere una squadra scarsa e farla vincere....



Io al momento Pioli lo cambierei solo con due allenatori(se proprio dovessimo mandarlo via per qualche motivo): Klopp ed Emery.

Per un Conte, un Pochettino, un Mourinho, non mi priverei mai di Pioli, per diverse ragioni.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho capito,ma non sempre vince la squadra più forte.
> Non è possibile arrivare sempre a 2 passi dal traguardo e poi farci venire la diarrea negli ultimi 10 metri.
> Ogni volta che abbiamo la possibilità di allungare sulle inseguitrici,falliamo clamorosamente.
> Ogni volta che dobbiamo battere per forza di cose la squadra X,falliamo clamorosamente.
> ...


Quindi è colpa di Pioli? O di una rosa non adatta a giocare x certi obbiettivi e che sta facendo un miracolo? Chiedo x un amico eh...


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Aprile 2022)

Prima di criticare pioli lèggerei i 5 nostri cambi: DiaZ, messias, gabbia, krunic, lazetic.

Ci manca troppa qualità, seriamente discutiamo di pioli!? 
non è klopp ma manco guardiola con sti uomini può fare nulla dai


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha messo dietro, ma non ha vinto una mazza al giorno d'oggi. Non ha mai giocato con l'ansia di dover vincere a tutti i costi finora. Quando cominciava a essere concreto il sogno scudetto, ha inanellato dei passi falsi. Quando è diventata possibile la vittoria della Coppa Italia, ha steccato. Nei momenti di tensione, sbaglia. Questo è fattuale, innegabile... Sta bene in contesti con poca pressione, o in situazioni dove non deve vincere a tutti i costi. Quando ne ha appena appena l'opportunità, fallisce.


Quindi la colpa è di Pioli o di una rosa non all'altezza di giocare x certi obiettivi eppure è lì?


----------



## meteoras1982 (20 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Prima di criticare pioli lèggerei i 5 nostri cambi: DiaZ, messias, gabbia, krunic, lazetic.
> 
> Ci manca troppa qualità, seriamente discutiamo di pioli!?
> non è klopp ma manco guardiola con sti uomini può fare nulla dai



Reparto offensivo veramente penoso dai, poi anche come cambi siamo proprio scarsi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi è colpa di Pioli? O di una rosa non adatta a giocare x certi obbiettivi e che sta facendo un miracolo? Chiedo x un amico eh...



Di entrambi,oppure l'intoccabile non deve mai essere messo in discussione neanche quando sbaglia formazione,quando sbaglia i cambi,neanche quando si ostina con il solito modulo che anche in serie C ormai conoscono a menadito,neanche quando non riesce a trasmettere la giusta motivazione alla squadra che inspiegabilmente (in un derby) approccia la partita in modo disastroso e dopo 240 secondi si trova già sotto ?
In ogni partita le colpe sono sempre degli altri.

Poi si vince una partita e..."capolavoro di Pioli".

Insomma,quando si vince è merito di Pioli,quando si perde è sempre colpa di una rosa non all'altezza.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Di entrambi,oppure l'intoccabile non deve mai essere messo in discussione neanche quando sbaglia formazione,quando sbaglia i cambi,neanche quando si ostina con il solito modulo che anche in serie C ormai conoscono a menadito,neanche quando non riesce a trasmettere la giusta motivazione alla squadra che inspiegabilmente (in un derby) approccia la partita in modo disastroso e dopo 240 secondi si trova già sotto ?
> In ogni partita le colpe sono sempre degli altri.
> 
> Poi si vince una partita e..."capolavoro di Pioli".
> ...


Quindi oggi Pioli ha sbagliato sia la formazione che i cambi? Così x sapere tu cosa avresti fatto al suo posto?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo é un allenatore che non inventa mai nulla non esce mai dagli schemi
Ha il suo modulo e lo porta avanti tutta la stagione ogni tanto qualche correzione di posizione ma non di concetto 
La mia paura è che mantenga questa filosofia anche con una rosa importante
Se ti impunti con dei giovani o gente che deve affermarsi questi abbassano la testa e pedalano in ogni caso
Se hai gente forte ed esperta e toppi qualche scelta è un attimo che ti giochi contro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Prima di criticare pioli lèggerei i 5 nostri cambi: DiaZ, messias, gabbia, krunic, lazetic.
> 
> Ci manca troppa qualità, seriamente discutiamo di pioli!?
> non è klopp ma manco guardiola con sti uomini può fare nulla dai


Ma anche Klopp e Guardiola non riuscirebbero a far nulla con quella gente a disposizione.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Aprile 2022)

In questi due anni e mezzo si è guadagnato il diritto di competere avendo una squadra competitiva.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Aprile 2022)

tranquilli che anche Pioli verrà esonerato un giorno, come ogni allenatore. Per il resto siamo primi con una squadra piena di lacune, sta facendo un lavoro sontuoso. E se rimane Paolo, cosa che do per scontata, rimarrà anche Pioli. Merita una chance con una squadra più attrezzata.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2022)

il punto è questo: con un super mercato con Pioli vinciamo lo scudetto? per me ni...con Conte? per me si...

e siccome io ho fame di vittorie vorrei andare sul sicuro

e poi sono anni e anni e anni che non c'è Cristo di vedere un allenatore affermato sulla nostra panchina..uno con il NOME...ma ce lo possiamo togliere anche noi o no sto vezzo??

voglio l'allenatore famoso costoso e affermato..si può almeno con gli arabi o per noi è vietato?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il punto è questo: con un super mercato con Pioli vinciamo lo scudetto? per me ni...con Conte? per me si...
> 
> e siccome io ho fame di vittorie vorrei andare sul sicuro
> 
> ...


Per me è meglio se ci concentriamo sulla rosa piuttosto che strapagare un allenatore col nome, l'esempio l'abbiamo proprio in Italia.
Mourinho che prende una barca di soldi ha solamente fatto 3 punti in più di Fonseca e Allegri è quarto con la squadra probabilmente più forte del campionato dopo un mercato invernale da 100 milioni di euro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me è meglio se ci concentriamo sulla rosa piuttosto che strapagare un allenatore col nome, l'esempio l'abbiamo proprio in Italia.
> Mourinho che prende una barca di soldi ha solamente fatto 3 punti in più di Fonseca e Allegri è quarto con la squadra probabilmente più forte del campionato dopo un mercato invernale da 100 milioni di euro.



Però hai citato proprio 2 allenatori ormai finiti,ricordati solamente per le vittorie del passato


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un grande lavoro ma purtroppo nei momenti decisivi della stagione sarà sempre un handicap.


come ho scritto tanto tempo fa, il problema è la sua presunzione. Oggi ha completamente cannato la partita dal punto di vista tattico. 
Tomori su Lautaro e non Kalulu, che per caratteristiche era più idoneo. Totale anarchia in mezzo al campo e in difesa, mai movimenti di squadra ma di singolo. Pochezza disarmante negli schemi offensivi. Mai uno schema interessante nelle punizioni o corner. Modulo non adatto per i giocatori che aveva deciso di schierare. Mancanza di letture sulla partita (il senso di pressare altissimi quando l'avversario schiera 3 giocatori di gamba davanti è inspiegabile). Formazione iniziale rivedibile (ancora kessie trequartista? ancora 4 2 3 1?). 
Potrei continuare ancora, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però hai citato proprio 2 allenatori ormai finiti,ricordati solamente per le vittorie del passato


Lo stesso Sarri ha vinto lo scudetto due anni fa ed è a una distanza siderale dalla zona Champions, ma è dura far qualcosa quando devi giocare con Anderson che fa 1 partita su 10 e in difesa giochi con Strakosha, Felipe Ramos e Acerbi.
Io preferisco rinforzare la squadra a dovere piuttosto che prendere un allenatore dal nome importante, poi se si riescono ad abbinare entrambe le cose già dal primo anno ben venga, ma dubito che ciò possa accadere.


----------



## folletto (20 Aprile 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Prima di criticare pioli lèggerei i 5 nostri cambi: DiaZ, messias, gabbia, krunic, lazetic.
> 
> Ci manca troppa qualità, seriamente discutiamo di pioli!?
> non è klopp ma manco guardiola con sti uomini può fare nulla dai


Non si discutono i meriti del mister che ha ottenuto risultati non indifferenti con la rosa a disposizione. I suoi limiti stanno, imho, nella scarsa capacità a motivare la squadra, limiti che vengono fuori nei momenti cruciali, nelle partite che DEVI vincere. Altra cosa, a me il concetto che è merito suo quando vince perché la rosa è mediocre e invece quando si perde è colpa degli scappati di casa che allena non piace proprio, colpe e meriti vanno sempre condivisi


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Aprile 2022)

Se dobbiamo prendere un altro medioman meglio lasciare pioli e aspettare un altro anno per prendere un top. Conte lasciamo stare ti distruggerebbe il bilancio e ti fa fare una champions di schifo e poi ne paghi le conseguenze per anni. Vedere linter che quest'estate dovrà vendere un altro pezzo pregiato dopo lukaku e hakimi.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure ha messo dietro il vate Gasperson, il vincente Mourinho e pure Allegri, e mettiamoci pure Sarri e Spalletti.
> 
> Quindi? È calcio, è così e basta.
> 
> Non dirmi che abbiamo una rosa più forte, perché in base alla tesi conta la rosa o l' allenatore.


Il discorso rosa forte/debole lo puoi sul campionato ma anche qui ha poco senso. Quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento facciamo direttamente la classifica ad inizio anno facendo vincere lo scudetto a tavolino alla rosa più forte e le altre in ordine decrescente. Quindi secondo la tua logica il Milan di Zaccheroni non avrebbe mai dovuto vincere lo scudetto. Il Leicester la premier e così via. Il calcio è bello proprio perché imprevedibile, è l'unico sport o uno dei pochissimi dove il meno forte può avere la meglio sul più forte. Da cosa dipende? dalla mentalità. L'inter quest'anno è crollato come punti in campionato, era mezza morta, il destino era nelle nostre mani eppure abbiamo fatto in modo di farci riprendere e addirittura dargli a loro la possibilità di vincere il campionato indipendentemente dal risultato delle altre. 
Quando dite che la rosa non è la migliore fate un torto alla vostra intelligenza. Se la rosa è la più scarsa delle prime 4, allora che lottiamo a fare? i big match li vinciamo per fare cosa? la verità è che quando Pioli sente la pressione e il dovere di vincere STECCA e di riflesso la squadra e lo vedi dall'atteggiamento ancora prima che dalla partita in sé. 

In ogni caso, sarebbe legittimo chiedere ad un allenatore che allena una squadra che è al primo posto virtualmente in campionato, di poter vincere almeno un trofeo, una Coppa Italia. Oppure anche questo non ci si può aspettare? la Lazio dei quarti posti vinceva qualche coppa italia.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si... ho visto tanti allenatori qui bastonati andare a vincere in grandi squadre.
> 
> Ma non ho ancora da vedere un allenatore top prendere una squadra scarsa e farla vincere....


Conte con la juventus. Ranieri con il Leicester. Zaccheroni con il Milan. Di questi considero solo Conte top, ma intanto ti dimostra che non sempre vince la rosa migliore. Il merito sarà pure dell'allenatore o no? 
Guarda la fiorentina, con Italiano e rosa praticamente identica, anzi perde addirittura la sua punta di riferimento a gennaio, ha 22 punti più dell'anno scorso. Improvvisamente sono diventati fenomeni? oppure sarà pur merito dell'allenatore? 
La verità è che esistono delle cose semplici nel calcio:
Giocatori vincenti, giocatori non vincenti, allenatori vincenti, allenatori non vincenti.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

Giusto criticare Pioli, ma ricordiamoci che abbiamo una squadra più scarsa dello scorso anno


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il punto è questo: con un super mercato con Pioli vinciamo lo scudetto? per me ni...con Conte? per me si...
> 
> e siccome io ho fame di vittorie vorrei andare sul sicuro
> 
> ...


Non è che abbiamo avuto chissà quanti allenatori affermati nella nostra storia. I più vincenti si sono formati da noi:
-Sacchi
-Capello
-Ancelotti
-Zaccheroni
-Allegri

Questi gli ultimi, venivano tutti da realtà provinciali (Sacchi Parma Serie B, Ancelotti Reggiana, Juventus cacciato da perdente, Zaccheroni Udinese, Allegri Cagliari) o dalla scrivania (Capello solo un periodo da traghettatore nel 1986 dopo l'esonero di Liedholm).

Quelli di nome da noi hanno quasi sempre toppato: Liedholm, Tabarez gli ultimi. Storicamente non abbiamo mai avuto molti top allenatori.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è che abbiamo avuto chissà quanti allenatori affermati nella nostra storia. I più vincenti si sono formati da noi:
> -Sacchi
> -Capello
> -Ancelotti
> ...


Erano tutti allenatore ad inizio carriera ed hanno portato trofei in meno di due anni.
Pioli allena da 23 anni ha solo vinto un campionato allievi nazionale (ripeto in 23 anni) è al Milan da 3 anni e vede gli altri vincere.


----------



## Mika (20 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Erano tutti allenatore ad inizio carriera ed hanno portato trofei in meno di due anni.
> Pioli allena da 23 anni ha solo vinto un campionato allievi nazionale (ripeto in 23 anni) è al Milan da 3 anni e vede gli altri vincere.


Aspe te hai scritto giustamente che anche noi vogliamo un allenatore top, io ho solo detto che gli ultimi due allenatori top (Liedholm e Tabarez) hanno fallito e che le ultime vittorie sono state tutti con debuttanti e provinciali. E' un dato di fatto. Non ho scritto che hai sbagliato, figurarsi. 

C'è anche da dire che avevano anche una gran bella squadra. Capello aveva come panchinari in attacco: Papin pallone d'oro, Raduciou, Laudrup, Massaro, Simone e successivamente Baggio Roberto. Quello di Sacchi non ne parliamo... Ancelotti poi non ne parliamo. Allegri aveva una rosa forte con il miglior Ibra della carriera, solo Zaccheroni aveva una rosa non completa...


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Aspe te hai scritto giustamente che anche noi vogliamo un allenatore top, io ho solo detto che gli ultimi due allenatori top (Liedholm e Tabarez) hanno fallito e che le ultime vittorie sono state tutti con debuttanti e provinciali. E' un dato di fatto. Non ho scritto che hai sbagliato, figurarsi.
> 
> C'è anche da dire che avevano anche una gran bella squadra. Capello aveva come panchinari in attacco: Papin pallone d'oro, Raduciou, Laudrup, Massaro, Simone e successivamente Baggio Roberto. Quello di Sacchi non ne parliamo... Ancelotti poi non ne parliamo. Allegri aveva una rosa forte con il miglior Ibra della carriera, solo Zaccheroni aveva una rosa non completa...


Certo non è detto che un allenatore top non possa fallire,ma quante probabilità ci sono che Conte,klopp o Carletto possano steccare rispetto ad un Pioli che dall'oggi al domani fa collezione di scudi in bacheca?
Che poi se ci pensi non ci credevano neanche loro,era stato preso per normalizzare l'ambiente dopo quell'altro incompetente di Giampaolo,ma quei 4 mesi del 2020 in cui sembravamo il Barcellona di Guardiola hanno fatto più danni del resto.

E lo dico adesso che siamo primi (ancora per poco)perché quando arriviamo alle partite determinanti ci squagliamo come neve al sole.sempre.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2022)

Nel mese in cui limone Inzaghi ha rischiato di buttare via il campionato si ventilava l'esonero seppur la sua Inter sia indebolita rispetto a quella di Conte e a dir di molti giochi meglio. Soltanto da noi arrivano complimenti a palate per l'allenatore (parlo dei media non dei tifosi) che si vinca o che si perda evidentemente non facciamo paura a nessuno.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Erano tutti allenatore ad inizio carriera ed hanno portato trofei in meno di due anni.
> Pioli allena da 23 anni ha solo vinto un campionato allievi nazionale (ripeto in 23 anni) è al Milan da 3 anni e vede gli altri vincere.


È un perdente. C'è poco da fare. 

Inzaghi con la Lazio ha vinto 2 supercoppe e 1 coppa Italia. Con la Lazio, mica con il Real Madrid eh? Quest'anno arriva all'Inter si gioca la supercoppa e la vince. Adesso ha la possibilità di fare il double. 

Pioli dal 2014 a oggi ha allenato Lazio, Inter, Fiorentina e Milan. Non ha vinto un trofeo manco per sbaglio. 

La questione non è tanto questi due anni con zero titoli, l'obiettivo era tornare in Champions e poi restarci, e lui l'ha fatto. Il problema è che il prossimo anno non ci sono più scuse. Si parte per vincere. E noi ci presenteremo ai blocchi di partenza con un perdente cronico in panchina. 

È il nostro Spalletti, va ringraziato per averci riportato in CL e adesso andrebbe congedato per prendere il nostro Conte che sa come si vince e non come ci si piazza.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Conte con la juventus. Ranieri con il Leicester. Zaccheroni con il Milan. Di questi considero solo Conte top, ma intanto ti dimostra che non sempre vince la rosa migliore. Il merito sarà pure dell'allenatore o no?
> Guarda la fiorentina, con Italiano e rosa praticamente identica, anzi perde addirittura la sua punta di riferimento a gennaio, ha 22 punti più dell'anno scorso. Improvvisamente sono diventati fenomeni? oppure sarà pur merito dell'allenatore?
> La verità è che esistono delle cose semplici nel calcio:
> Giocatori vincenti, giocatori non vincenti, allenatori vincenti, allenatori non vincenti.


Conte è bravissimo.

Ma in quella Juve aveva: Buffon, Barzagli, Chiellini, Bonucci, Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio.
Poi arrivò Pogba
Tutti giocatori che hanno fanno la storia negli anni seguenti.

Non è che ha vinto con una squadretta, ha vinto con una squadra fortissima che ha dominato in Italia per 10 anni, ed era tra le più forti d' Europa.
Anche se fino a quel momento nessuno l' avrebbe immaginato.

Certo, alcuni cessi erano diventati ottimi giocatori, ma non dimentichiamo anche che Inter e Milan sbaraccarono.
Il non avere avversari ha facilitato sicuramente le cose.

Comunque ripeto, a me Conte piace, lavorativamente parlando chi è dedito al lavoro in questa maniera fa sempre la differenza se è intelligente.

Io non sono contro l' allenatore di grido, sono contro il focalizzare le energie su quello.
Cosa ben diversa.

Se ci si fissa sull'allenatore si finisce col guardare il dito invece della luna.

Va bene Klopp in panchina, ma se non gli dai anche Van Diik e Salah, bestemmierai dietro anche a lui.
Non ti vince Premier e CL


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Ogni volta che perdiamo la colpa è di sto povero Cristo. Allora fatemi capire: è scarsa la squadra, che molti ritengono da 5-6 posto a star larghi oppure è un incompetente lui? Facciamo pace col cervello.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che perdiamo la colpa è di sto povero Cristo. Allora fatemi capire: è scarsa la squadra, che molti ritengono da 5-6 posto a star larghi oppure è un incompetente lui? Facciamo pace col cervello.


Entrambe.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che perdiamo la colpa è di sto povero Cristo. Allora fatemi capire: è scarsa la squadra, che molti ritengono da 5-6 posto a star larghi oppure è un incompetente lui? Facciamo pace col cervello.


Lui, perché mette in campo sempre lo stesso modulo, sempre gli stessi schemi sempre lo stesso strazio..


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Entrambe.


Stiamo lì per caso allora?


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che perdiamo la colpa è di sto povero Cristo. Allora fatemi capire: è scarsa la squadra, che molti ritengono da 5-6 posto a star larghi oppure è un incompetente lui? Facciamo pace col cervello.


Con qualcuno bisogna rifarsela... dai lo sai come funziona.


----------



## Manue (20 Aprile 2022)

Obiettivamente il mister fa il possibile, con i pro e i contro, io onestamente vedo più pro perché ancora non riesco a spiegarmi come facciamo ad essere primi in classifica con un'attacco cosi imbarazzante.
Sopratutto non mi spiego come abbiamo fatto a fare più punti con le grandi in serie A.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

Comunque non dimentichiamoci mai che *TUTTE *le vittorie del Milan sono arrivate senza allenatori di grido.
Proprio tutte.


----------



## Manue (20 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> È un perdente. C'è poco da fare.
> 
> Inzaghi con la Lazio ha vinto 2 supercoppe e 1 coppa Italia. Con la Lazio, mica con il Real Madrid eh? Quest'anno arriva all'Inter si gioca la supercoppa e la vince. Adesso ha la possibilità di fare il double.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente c'è di meglio, 
ma la qualità di quelli davanti, Leao a parte, è quella che è ...

la fatica che facciamo a fare gol non è attribuibile al Mister, poiché le potenziali occasioni la squadra le crea anche, 
è solo che testa e piedi sono quelli che sono.

Sulla dx abbiamo il nulla più totale, Salamakers è imbarazzante, Messias fa quello che può ma ovviamente non è adeguato al livello...
Diaz è la riserva dello scorso anno, di un certo Chalanoglu che è imbarazzante, per farti capire quanto ancor più imbarazzante sia Diaz...

GIroud, che vogliamo dire a Giroud...
se non gli dai la palla giusta e precisa, è nullo.
Non fa girare la squadra, non prende un fallo, non tiene una palla, assente totale.

Questa rosa può non vincere contro chiunque, 
il mistero è la posizione in classifica, nonostante, e sottolineo il nonostante, 
palesi torti arbitrali ricevuti.

Noi avremmo dovuto a vere almeno 6 punti in più in classifica... almeno.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con qualcuno bisogna rifarsela... dai lo sai come funziona.


Il tutto era ironico


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come ho scritto tanto tempo fa, il problema è la sua presunzione. Oggi ha completamente cannato la partita dal punto di vista tattico.
> Tomori su Lautaro e non Kalulu, che per caratteristiche era più idoneo. Totale anarchia in mezzo al campo e in difesa, mai movimenti di squadra ma di singolo. Pochezza disarmante negli schemi offensivi. Mai uno schema interessante nelle punizioni o corner. Modulo non adatto per i giocatori che aveva deciso di schierare. Mancanza di letture sulla partita (il senso di pressare altissimi quando l'avversario schiera 3 giocatori di gamba davanti è inspiegabile). Formazione iniziale rivedibile (ancora kessie trequartista? ancora 4 2 3 1?).
> Potrei continuare ancora, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta.


È da metà campionato che giochiamo in questo modo non da ieri sera 
Creiamo qualcosa solo con azioni personali ci sono voragini già al trentesimo e se come ieri sera la copertura non regge i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti
Non vorrei che anche alcuni giocatori avessero mollato krunic baka casti spariti seale non si sbatte più rebic ha la bua 
Siamo già in pochi se si sfalda il gruppo è un casino


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che perdiamo la colpa è di sto povero Cristo. Allora fatemi capire: è scarsa la squadra, che molti ritengono da 5-6 posto a star larghi oppure è un incompetente lui? Facciamo pace col cervello.


Che poi ieri non abbiamo fatto una brutta partita. Capisco che suoni stonato dirlo dopo un 3 a 0 e ovviamente non possiamo essere contenti, però la nostra prestazione di squadra non è stata da sconfitta rotonda e sicuramente è stata migliore di certe nostre vittorie di “corto muso”. Abbiam preso due gol per errori individuali evitabili e, purtroppo, confermato la nostra difficoltà a buttarla dentro. Ma a livello di prestazione complessiva secondo me siam stati superiori.
Da dire anche che Lautaro è stato bravo a sfruttare due nostri errori perché in entrambi i due gol ha fatto gesti tecnici non banali.
Resta il fastidio per il gol annullato, a mio parere ingiustamente, perché per come stava andando la partita secondo me al pareggio saremmo arrivati.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo. La storia non insegna mai nulla. Nel Milan c'è un feticismo cronico verso l'allenatore di turno (poi però riempito di insulti una volta che va via) che fa davvero impressione.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo. La storia non insegna mai nulla. Nel Milan c'è un feticismo cronico verso l'allenatore di turno (poi però riempito di insulti una volta che va via) che fa davvero impressione.


Ma non è paragonabile con gli altri 3. A 5 giornate dal termine è minimo ad in lunghezza dal primo posto, giocando davanti con Messias, Saele, senza Ibra e con Giroud unico puntero, peraltro schierando come trequartista Diaz o kessie. Più di così è impossibile.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2022)

Il solito Pioli... e c'è chi lo terrebbe.
All'andata, in casa, Inter che perdeva contro tutti (tanto per ricordare Inter-Sassuolo 0-2) il solito 0-0 striminzito.
Ieri è andata come è andata, ne abbiamo presi 3 e a casa.
Ogni volta che c'è da fare il salto 40.000 passi indietro. Andiamo un'altra volta in Champions con questo personaggio? Spero che i nuovi proprietari siano leggermente più ambiziosi.
Pioli può andare al Torino o alla Lazio. O tornare a Bologna. Il Milan deve crescere non perdere tempo con tecnici completamente anonimi e invisibili in gare cruciali.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> È da metà campionato che giochiamo in questo modo non da ieri sera
> Creiamo qualcosa solo con azioni personali ci sono voragini già al trentesimo e se come ieri sera la copertura non regge i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti
> Non vorrei che anche alcuni giocatori avessero mollato krunic baka casti spariti seale non si sbatte più rebic ha la bua
> Siamo già in pochi se si sfalda il gruppo è un casino


Il gruppo è coeso. I problemi tecnici, strutturali. Davanti siamo osceni e i risultati si vedono. È impossibile fare più di così.


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sicuramente c'è di meglio,
> ma la qualità di quelli davanti, Leao a parte, è quella che è ...
> 
> la fatica che facciamo a fare gol non è attribuibile al Mister, poiché le potenziali occasioni la squadra le crea anche,
> ...


Sì, sono anche d'accordo... Ma sono sempre scuse. Sempre.

Quest'anno sei arrivato a - 8 dalla fine primo in campionato e con un bonus da giocarti. Sei arrivato ad una semifinale di coppa Italia dove potevi passare con un pareggio.

Risultato? Zero titoli.

L'Inter è più forte? Ci può stare, ma rimane una scusa. Nel calcio non sempre vincono i più forti.

La storia di Pioli dice che lui da underdog non vince MAI. C'è sempre qualche scusa. 

È possibile che se gli dai la squadra migliore si trasformi in un Guardiola? Boh, forse.

Ma resta il fatto che il prossimo anno si deve partire per vincere. Ed è difficile avere fiducia in uno che non ha mai portato a casa neanche un trofeo birra moretti.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo lì per caso allora?


Ti spiego brevemente il mio punto di vista.

La Juve nel 2001 mando via Ancelotti dopo 3 secondi posti consecutivi. Non bastava a quanto pare il piazzamento.

L'Inter 2 anni fa mandò via Spalletti dopo essersi piazzata in CL e lo sostitui con Conte per poi vincere lo scudo.

Poi ci sta che per la legge dei grandi numeri Pioli prima o poi vinca un trofeo.anche Ranieri ha vinto un campionato con il Leicester. Il punto è vogliamo essere il Leicester di turno o vogliamo davvero tornare ad alti livelli?perché se ti accontenti della prima opzione è sufficiente Pioli, per la seconda occorre altro.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2022)

L'allenatore fa quello che può con la rosa che ha, e la rosa fa quello che può con l'allenatore che ha.
Nessuna delle due parti eccelle, la combinazione ci tiene a un limite di qualità superiore alla mediocrità ma comunque non vincente. La vittoria per noi è un asintoto, ovvero ci avviciniamo ma non lo raggiungiamo mai, manca da entrambe le parti il genio, l'entusiasmo e la determinazione per superare i propri limiti.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> È da metà campionato che giochiamo in questo modo non da ieri sera
> Creiamo qualcosa solo con azioni personali ci sono voragini già al trentesimo e se come ieri sera la copertura non regge i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti
> Non vorrei che anche alcuni giocatori avessero mollato krunic baka casti spariti seale non si sbatte più rebic ha la bua
> Siamo già in pochi se si sfalda il gruppo è un casino


Sanno già che il loro progetto è finito... Ora capisco perché Maldini è incavolato...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2022)

ha tanti meriti ma ultimamente non azzecca una partita.
si è intestardito con diaz e francamente è una cosa inspiegabile.

ad ogni modo eviterei di parlare di vincenti e perdenti, non si impara mai.
i """perdenti""" erano anche klopp, ancelotti e cristina fino a metà carriera, se ve lo ricordate.

ad ogni modo non è una cima secondo me, anche se lo terrei per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Sanno già che il loro progetto è finito... Ora capisco perché Maldini è incavolato...


Maldini non doveva rinnovare a Ibra e doveva vendere Kessie prima delle olimpiadi o cmq dirgli che se non avesse rinnovato avrebbe fatto tribuna. Per il resto purtroppo adesso sappiamo che Elliott aveva deciso di vendere quindi non posso incolpare Paolino per il resto del mercato fatto con due banane


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ti spiego brevemente il mio punto di vista.
> 
> La Juve nel 2001 mando via Ancelotti dopo 3 secondi posti consecutivi. Non bastava a quanto pare il piazzamento.
> 
> ...


Siamo passati in due anni dal giocarti l’accesso all’EL al giocarti un campionato. La società è sanissima, avrà probabilmente una proprietà più ambiziosa e forte e vincerà sicuramente negli anni a venire. Ma già quest’anno è lì con il parco attaccanti meno competitivo delle prime 5-6 e senza qualche clamorosa debacle arbitrale avremmo avuto 4-5 punti in più. Poi l’Inter avrebbe dovuto vincere il campionato a marzo, le Juve ci avrebbe 7/8 punti con Vlahovic. Lasciamo perdere e vediamo come finisce l’anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo. La storia non insegna mai nulla. Nel Milan c'è un feticismo cronico verso l'allenatore di turno (poi però riempito di insulti una volta che va via) che fa davvero impressione.


Parlando personalmente, questo Milan targato Pioli mi ha ridato un po' di dignità ed entusiasmo nel seguire le partite, a tratti abbiamo giocato anche alla grande con interpreti piuttosto modesti.
Prima di lui ogni volta che incontravamo Roma, Napoli, Juve, Inter, Lazio e compagnia erano sberle sonore e faticavamo a piazzarci in EL, ricordo che per un sesto posto Montella fu addirittura portato in trionfo, tanto per dire quanto eravamo scesi in basso.
Se si può prendere Klopp, Guardiola o Emery sarei il primo a fare il cambio, ma se devo rimpiazzare Pioli con dei mediomen alla Italiano o rimpiazzarlo con presunti fenomeni col curriculum come Mourinho, Sarri e Allegri, a sto punto mi tengo Pioli tutta la vita con la curiosità di vedere cosa sarà in grado di fare con calciatori di qualità, e non scappati di casa come Saelemakers, Diaz, Messias e compagnia.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Maldini non doveva rinnovare a Ibra e doveva vendere Kessie prima delle olimpiadi o cmq dirgli che se non avesse rinnovato avrebbe fatto tribuna. Per il resto purtroppo adesso sappiamo che Elliott aveva deciso di vendere quindi non posso incolpare Paolino per il resto del mercato fatto con due banane


Se vai a vedere i soldi che ha speso in mercati Maldini da quando è arrivato non sono affatto due banane.
Girano luoghi comuni falsi, tanto per dire quest'anno -70mln, due anni fa -60mln.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (20 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha tanti meriti ma ultimamente non azzecca una partita.
> si è intestardito con diaz e francamente è una cosa inspiegabile.
> 
> ad ogni modo eviterei di parlare di vincenti e perdenti, non si impara mai.
> ...


Ma infatti, hai citato il giocatore e l'allenatore più vincenti della storia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Ma davvero state dando la colpa a Pioli maledetti?
> 
> Pioli cosa diavolo deve fare se gli arbitri e il reparto offensivo gli remano contro? Vincere contro tutto e tutti? Ma quanto diavolo pretendete che fino a 3 anni fa eravamo in EL.
> 
> Silenzio quando si parla di Stefano Pioli, grazie.


Condivido il pensiero, anche se detto in maniera un po' brusca, quel "maledetti" forse era meglio risparmiarselo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Aprile 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Ma davvero state dando la colpa a Pioli maledetti?
> 
> Pioli cosa diavolo deve fare se gli arbitri e il reparto offensivo gli remano contro? Vincere contro tutto e tutti? Ma quanto diavolo pretendete che fino a 3 anni fa eravamo in EL.
> 
> Silenzio quando si parla di Stefano Pioli, grazie.


Silenzio quando si parla di......
Ci provo poi ti faccio sapere


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (20 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Condivido il pensiero, anche se detto in maniera un po' brusca, quel "maledetti" forse era meglio risparmiarselo.


Pioli è l'ultimo dei responsabili, è realmente l'ultimo.

E' la più grande vittima di questa situazione nefasta: quanto deve essere dura per lui rischiare di NON vincere nulla, continuare ad essere giudicato come un eterno secondo a causa di arbitri, furti e attaccanti che non sanno tirare?

No, io Pioli lo difendo e mi dà alquanto fastidio vederlo addirittura attaccato. Significa che il mondo funziona al contrario.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Pioli è l'ultimo dei responsabili, è realmente l'ultimo.
> 
> E' la più grande vittima di questa situazione nefasta: quanto deve essere dura per lui rischiare di NON vincere nulla, continuare ad essere giudicato come un eterno secondo a causa di arbitri, furti e attaccanti che non sanno tirare?
> 
> No, io Pioli lo difendo e mi dà alquanto fastidio vederlo addirittura attaccato. Significa che il mondo funziona al contrario.


Il mestiere di un allenatore è far giocare bene la squadra e tenere tutti sulla corda fino alla fine (e se possibile farli crescere e migliorare).
Il Milan è completamente peggiorato nel gioco, Pioli si è intestardito in alcune scelte poco efficaci, e tre quarti delle "riserve" sono accantonate e danno molto poco quando chiamate in causa.
Io penso che Pioli sia stato mollato da molti, Ibra in primis, ha perso il gruppo e questo sta condizionando la possibilità di vincere lo scudetto.
Ricordiamoci che se lo vince l'Inter è una squadra che fino a domenica scorsa viaggiava a 1 punto, 1 punto RIPETO, di media su 3 nelle ultime 10 gare. Poi si può parlare di arbitri quanto si vuole, tutte stupidaggini e fumo negli occhi.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Aprile 2022)

il mese di aprile si dimostra problematico per lui..anno scorso lazio milan 3 0 stesso risultato di stasera..

però dobbiamo cercare di rimanere attaccati in tutti i modi a questa possibilità di vincer elo scudetto..so che è difficile da crederci specie dopo ieri sera ma l'inter avrà anche una partita in più dove spero possa perdere energie..dobbiamo cercare di rimanerci attaccati che una prima o poi la cannano..certo è complicato credere in questo milan ma dobbiamo provarci sino all'ultimo


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Secondo me Pioli va assolutamente confermato perchè il suo ciclo non è finito e perchè la rosa è assolutamente migliorabile in molti interpreti.
A volerla dire tutta la rosa ha pure dei vuoti oggi.
Ci sono elementi poi che nei prossimi due anni completeranno la crescita.

Però leggo sempre alcuni spunti di alcuni utenti che stimo ( non leggo i provocatori e coloro coi quali non ho legato) e ho colto la sottigliezza della provocazione : ma Pioli saprebbe portarci da squadra sbarazzina a squadra vincente?
Bella domanda.
E come si fa ad esserne certi?

Pioli non ha mai vinto e gli si chiede di compiere il grande salto assieme a noi.

Da quanto ho visto in questi due anni il milan gioca bene quando è sereno o quando ha l'ambiente contro ma stecca troppo spesso la grande chiamata.
Secondo me molto dipende dall'assenza in campo di ibra e kjaer.
Nessuno ne parla ma questi ragazzi hanno perso i due leader tecnici ed emotivi.
Gli unici uomini in una banda di ragazzi.

Per me è un miracolo al netto della sfortuna, degli episodi arbitrali a sfavore e degli infortuni stare al primo posto ma sono molto critico verso una proprietà che ha alzato bandiera bianca quando c'era da fare il salto di livello.
Il non mercato di gennaio è stato un urlo di mediocrità.
In tanti pensano, a torto o ragione, che eliott vada ringraziato ma io non me la sento di farlo , innanzitutto per come ha preso il milan e poi perchè sportivamente non ci ha mai tutalato.
Ha fatto i miracoli a bilancio?
Pure lotito ha salvato la lazio...


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Aprile 2022)

Diamo a Pioli una squadra di 22 giocatori e non di 11, diamo a Pioli un preparatore atletico decente e poi ne riparliamo. Qualsiasi altro allenatore con la nostra rosa e le nostre assenze non ci avrebbe nemmeno portato tra le prime 4


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me Pioli va assolutamente confermato perchè il suo ciclo non è finito e perchè la rosa è assolutamente migliorabile in molti interpreti.
> A volerla dire tutta la rosa ha pure dei vuoti oggi.
> Ci sono elementi poi che nei prossimi due anni completeranno la crescita.
> 
> ...


Io ero contrario all’ingaggio di Pioli, ma mi son ricreduto vedendo il buonissimo lavoro fatto. 
Tuttavia, non si può non sottolineare che Pioli va per i 57 anni e allena da venti: se non ha ancora avuto tra le mani una squadra da trofeo non può essere solo un caso. 
Insomma, pur apprezzandolo sia umanamente che per il lavoro svolto con noi, prima di mettergli in mano una squadra che “deve” vincere ci penserei più di una volta.


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2022)

Facciamo almeno 20 tiri a partita, anche contro la miglior difesa della serie A. Se abbiamo i piedi montati al contrario non è certo colpa del mister.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Facciamo almeno 20 tiri a partita, anche contro la miglior difesa della serie A. Se abbiamo i piedi montati al contrario non è certo colpa del mister.


Ieri il 60% dei tiri sono arrivati sullo 0-3.


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ieri il 60% dei tiri sono arrivati sullo 0-3.


Dove hai visto la partita? Su Tele+? 

Dopo il gol annullato non si è più giocato tra crampi, sostituzioni e svenimenti vari.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ero contrario all’ingaggio di Pioli, ma mi son ricreduto vedendo il buonissimo lavoro fatto.
> Tuttavia, non si può non sottolineare che Pioli va per i 57 anni e allena da venti: se non ha ancora avuto tra le mani una squadra da trofeo non può essere solo un caso.
> Insomma, pur apprezzandolo sia umanamente che per il lavoro svolto con noi, prima di mettergli in mano una squadra che “deve” vincere ci penserei più di una volta.


Il calcio è un mondo strano.
Pirlo la grande opportunità l'ha avuta e di certo non per meritocrazia.
Addirittura juve e serie A al primo colpo.

In questo calcio i procuratori muovono i fili andando oltre i meriti.


----------



## jacky (20 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dove hai visto la partita? Su Tele+?
> 
> Dopo il gol annullato non si è più giocato tra crampi, sostituzioni e svenimenti vari.


Ho parlato di 0-3 non di gol annullato.
Riguardati gli ultimi 16 minuti e il Milan avrà fatto almeno 5-6 tiri verso la porta. 3 ne ricordo solo nel recupero: Kessie, Theo e un colpo di testa.

Il Milan è sceso molto da quando non ci danno più campo, prima anche le piccole ci attaccavano molto di più.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio è un mondo strano.
> Pirlo la grande opportunità l'ha avuta e di certo non per meritocrazia.
> Addirittura juve e serie A al primo colpo.
> 
> In questo calcio i procuratori muovono i fili andando oltre i meriti.


La penso come te.

Quando sei uno "normale" come Pioli, se non hai buoni uffici ovvio non vinci nulla.

Luis Enrique sembrava uno scappato di casa a vedere i commenti italiani, va al Barca e vince la CL

Magari l' avrebbe vinta pure Mazzarri 

Basta guardare Balotelli, in carriera ha combinato sostanzialmente ZERO, avrà 50 milioni di euro sul conto corrente.

La vita è strana


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ero contrario all’ingaggio di Pioli, ma mi son ricreduto vedendo il buonissimo lavoro fatto.
> Tuttavia, non si può non sottolineare che Pioli va per i 57 anni e allena da venti: se non ha ancora avuto tra le mani una squadra da trofeo non può essere solo un caso.
> Insomma, pur apprezzandolo sia umanamente che per il lavoro svolto con noi, prima di mettergli in mano una squadra che “deve” vincere ci penserei più di una volta.


è un ragionamento che sarebbe valido se il sistema si basasse su meritocrazia, invece i fatti dicono che se non sei ammanicato con qualcuno è difficile fare carriera, basti pensare a sarri che è arrivato dove è arrivato in età adulta, in senso opposto pensa ai vari allenatori a la brocchi che hanno potuto allenare il milan senza merito alcuno


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me Pioli va assolutamente confermato perchè il suo ciclo non è finito e perchè la rosa è assolutamente migliorabile in molti interpreti.
> A volerla dire tutta la rosa ha pure dei vuoti oggi.
> Ci sono elementi poi che nei prossimi due anni completeranno la crescita.
> 
> ...


Concordo praticamente su tutto. Alla domanda che ho evidenziato è impossibile dare una risposta ora, però abbiamo un indizio.
Quest'anno abbiamo giocato quattro derby con l'Inter. Qual è l'unico derby che abbiamo perso? Quello decisivo.
Ora vedremo il finale di campionato. Saremo punto a punto fino alla fine? Magari, me lo auguro. 
Se così fosse, vorrei vedere almeno una volta l'istante magico conquistato da noi. Lo sport è fatto di momenti decisivi.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me Pioli va assolutamente confermato perchè il suo ciclo non è finito e perchè la rosa è assolutamente migliorabile in molti interpreti.
> A volerla dire tutta la rosa ha pure dei vuoti oggi.
> Ci sono elementi poi che nei prossimi due anni completeranno la crescita.
> 
> ...


Questo è un problema che hanno tutti gli allenatori. Tutti eh, proprio tutti.
Fino a quando uno non vince è un perdente, molti ragionano cosi.
Sacchi era un perdente, Ancelotti il maiale che non puo allenare (oltre che bollito giusto due anni fa, ma è un'altra storia), Zidane un esordiente raccomandato, Simeone un perdente (che allenava il Catania), idem Luis Enrique cacciato a pedate da Roma, Tuchel cacciato dal PSG, Capello un raccomandato di Berlusconi... e potrei continuare all'infinito.

Pensa te che pure Ferguson (Ferguson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) era considerato un perdente prima di vincere la Premier (che non si chiamava ancora Premier) dopo 7 anni che allenava lo United. Questo nonostante in Scozia avesse già vinto, pensa te.

E' il destino di ogni allenatore. Pure i piu bravi e vincenti della storia del calcio. Tutti devono passare dallo status di perdenti prima di vincere e poi di bolliti quando non vincono piu.

Parlando di Pioli, è ancora legato a questo gruppo e questo progetto tecnico e per me deve restare. Poi passo dopo passo, se aumenterà il budget a disposizione e gli costruiranno una squadra davvero forte e completa, con l'obiettivo chiaro di dover vincere, allora sarà giusto tirare le somme e nel caso mandarlo via se non dovesse riuscirci.

Ma adesso... con una squadra che il 99% del forum riteneva da 5-6 posto, dire di mandarlo via perchè non vince è roba da manicomio secondo me. Direi che come prima cosa bisognerebbe fare pace col cervello 

Detto questo capisco la rabbia e la delusione per ieri sera. Normale. Come ho capito essere necessaria per molti la ricerca di un colpevole sul quale scaricare la frustrazione dopo una brutta sconfitta (o non vittoria, come succede di recente). E l'allenatore è sempre il primo indiziato.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Concordo praticamente su tutto. Alla domanda che ho evidenziato è impossibile dare una risposta ora, però abbiamo un indizio.
> Quest'anno abbiamo giocato quattro derby con l'Inter. Qual è l'unico derby che abbiamo perso? Quello decisivo.
> Ora vedremo il finale di campionato. Saremo punto a punto fino alla fine? Magari, me lo auguro.
> *Se così fosse, vorrei vedere almeno una volta l'istante magico conquistato da noi.* *Lo sport è fatto di momenti decisivi.*


Bravissimo.
Il milan lo scorso anno le ultime giornate le giocò in modo 'diverso' e anche quest'anno qualcosa sta cambiando.
Vedremo.

C'è da dire che l'ambiente italiano è un ambiento speculativo e truffaldino .
Le ultime giornate di campionato infatti sono l'elogio dell'antisportività tra perdite di tempo e sceneggiate napoletane.
Non è facile giocare per l'obiettivo in questo contesto, soprattutto per una squadra giovane come la nostra,


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Questo è un problema che hanno tutti gli allenatori. Tutti eh, proprio tutti.
> Fino a quando uno non vince è un perdente, molti ragionano cosi.*
> Sacchi era un perdente, Ancelotti il maiale che non puo allenare (oltre che bollito giusto due anni fa, ma è un'altra storia), Zidane un esordiente raccomandato, Simeone un perdente (che allenava il Catania), idem Luis Enrique cacciato a pedate da Roma, Tuchel cacciato dal PSG, Capello un raccomandato di Berlusconi... e potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> ...


Appunto, ma il proprietario di turno che ci mette i soldi deve decidere se reputa pioli pronto oppure no.
In tanti la grande occasione non l'hanno mai avuta per questo motivo.

Al milan la storia dice che l'allenatore si fa da noi e con noi e vince non noi, il milan è sempre stato più grande dell'allenatore di turno.
Ma , ti ripeto, decide chi mette i soldi a quale fantino affidare il proprio cavallo, citando sacchi.

Se arriva l'emiro e vuole ancelotti o guardiola, esempio, ha torto?
Logiche diverse .


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *il punto è questo: con un super mercato con Pioli vinciamo lo scudetto? per me ni...con Conte? per me si...*
> 
> e siccome io ho fame di vittorie vorrei andare sul sicuro
> 
> ...


sì, su questo concordo. il punto è che difficilmente a maggio ci sarà disponibile un tecnico migliore di pioli, quindi bisognerà investire sulla squadra in modo considerevole (ma mirato, perché le rivoluzioni sono deleterie)


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, ma il proprietario di turno che ci mette i soldi deve decidere se reputa pioli pronto oppure no.
> In tanti la grande occasione non l'hanno mai avuta per questo motivo.
> 
> Al milan la storia dice che l'allenatore si fa da noi e con noi e vince non noi, il milan è sempre stato più grande dell'allenatore di turno.
> ...


Lo sai come la penso... per me l'allenatore incide ben poco se squadra e società non funzionano.
Se questi nuovi che arrivano metteranno tanti soldi per rinforzare seriamente la squadra, magari portando grandi campioni, sarà normale porsi la questione allenatore di conseguenza. Vedremo. Io aspetto i fatti concreti per farmi un'idea.

Ci sono i casi recenti del PSG, che con la proprietà araba inizio con Kombuare... poi a metà stagione prese Ancelotti... e nonostante la vagonata di milioni spesi per la squadra arrivo secondo dietro al Montpellier di Giroud! Poi arrivarono Ibra Thiago eccetera e la musica cambio. Caso evidente che dimostra come le cose vadano fatte passo dopo passo pure se hai un budget infinito.
Oppure il caso del City... che è ancora piu clamoroso, visto che presero Mancini e impiegarono ben tre stagioni prima di vincere la Premier, nonostante i quasi 500 milioni spesi in giocatori...

Insomma, inutile che ti dica io che dietro questo argomento "scelta allenatore" ci sia tutta la retorica piu superficiale che c'è nel calcio.

Se la nuova proprietà arriva e prende Salah e Lewandowski... allora sarei al primo a chiedere se Pioli sia adatto o meno. Ma se giocheremo come sembra con Botman Origi Sanches Asensio... allora Pioli va bene e un'opportunità di allenare una squadra costruita per vincere la merita dopo il lavoro che ha fatto.
Poi se in società lavoreranno in un certo modo, arriverà di sicuro il momento di porsi la questione "allenatore top" e vedrai che nonostante tutti potranno pure esserci casini, come vediamo al PSG che cambia un "allenatore top" ogni sei mesi, perchè pure gli "allenatori top" sbagliano, perdono le partite e pure i campionati contro il Lille.

PS: Ancelotti era "bollito" fino a un anno fa. Cacciato da Napoli e Everton. Ora quale sarebbe il suo status? Perchè io mi sono perso a forza di veder girare la banderuola


----------



## Manue (20 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, sono anche d'accordo... Ma sono sempre scuse. Sempre.
> 
> Quest'anno sei arrivato a - 8 dalla fine primo in campionato e con un bonus da giocarti. Sei arrivato ad una semifinale di coppa Italia dove potevi passare con un pareggio.
> 
> ...



No ma il concetto che non sia un vincente è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
La cosa che analizzo personalmente è che nonostante i limiti della rosa, perché obiettivamente il nostro reparto offensivo è imbarazzante, Leao a parte, Pioli è primo in classifica ad oggi e in serie A ha fatto più punti di tutti.

Dal momento che la squadra crea, come ieri, ma non realizza, 
lui poco può farci.

Che poi vorrei fare un upgrade in panca, si mi piacerebbe, ma con certezze...


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Facciamo almeno 20 tiri a partita, anche contro la miglior difesa della serie A. Se abbiamo i piedi montati al contrario non è certo colpa del mister.


Il problema è che tiriamo quando non dovremmo e non tiriamo quando c'è da tirare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2022)

Sta sopperendo a delle lacune offensive di questa squadra che fanno paura. Abbiamo l'attacco pure più scarso di Roma e Lazio, ed è stato indebolito rispetto all'anno scorso. Fuori Calhanoglu e Hauge che sarebbe servito al posto di quel rottame croato e dentro solo Messias che si è trovato in una situazione più grande di lui. Vediamo che combina da qui fino a fine anno, ma in una situazione così chiunque sarebbe impazzito invece di trovare soluzioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2022)

Pioli ha meriti ma anche colpe.

Ieri non riuscivamo a superare il cc con la costruzione dal basso eppure non abbiamo mai rilanciato lungo. Di chi la colpa? 

L'Inter ieri zero costruzione dal basso. Per certi versi ha ricordato la partita con lo Spezia l'anno scorsi


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

Pioli si è meritato sul campo di competere con una rosa attrezzata 
La nostra squadra attuale non va bene! Oltre a dover troncare gli ultimissimi rami secchi (fortunatamente con ogni probabilità è l'ultimo anno, il 90% del lavoro è stato fatto negli scorsi 3), bisogna mettere nel motore almeno 6-7 acquisti, di cui 3-4 titolari.

Se riusciamo a prendere punta, esterno destro, trequartista, difensore centrale più 3-4 riserve per allungare la rosa (vice Theo, un centrocampista, i rientranti adli e Pobega, un altro centrale se parte gabbia, il riscatto di florenzi) la rosa è da scudetto, al netto della Juve e di un'inter che cederà ancora 1/2 pezzi grossi. 

A quel punto si partirà con l'obiettivo dichiarato di vincere lo scudo e arrivare almeno agli ottavi/quarti di CL, ed è giusto che sia Piolo il timoniere, lo ha meritato.
Se poi dovesse "fallire", si faranno altre valutazioni.


----------



## DavMilan (20 Aprile 2022)

Mi piacerebbe assistere a come allea le palle inattive.
Non penso che bisogna essere dei fenomeni per saper battere un calcio d'angolo, invece noi non siamo capaci qualsiasi persona lo batta sai che finirà basso sul primo palo e conseguente ripartenza della squadra avversaria.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe assistere a come allea le palle inattive.
> Non penso che bisogna essere dei fenomeni per saper battere un calcio d'angolo, invece noi non siamo capaci qualsiasi persona lo batta sai che finirà basso sul primo palo e conseguente ripartenza della squadra avversaria.


Ma che lì vada a battere Hernandez poi è da oggi le comiche..


----------



## Manue (20 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pioli ha meriti ma anche colpe.
> 
> Ieri non riuscivamo a superare il cc con la costruzione dal basso eppure non abbiamo mai rilanciato lungo. Di chi la colpa?
> 
> L'Inter ieri zero costruzione dal basso. Per certi versi ha ricordato la partita con lo Spezia l'anno scorsi



Dici?
Io invece credo che ogni azione pericolosa del Milan sia nata da palla a terra...

il lancio lungo per una punta diversa da Lukako, è una palla persa se giochi contro Skriniar e De Vrij, con Brozovic che viene a prendere la seconda palla....

Il lancio lungo su un giocatore solo in mezzo a 3/4 ... è una palla persa


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Dici?
> Io invece credo che ogni azione pericolosa del Milan sia nata da palla a terra...
> 
> il lancio lungo per una punta diversa da Lukako, è una palla persa se giochi contro Skriniar e De Vrij, con Brozovic che viene a prendere la seconda palla....
> ...


No no.

La rimessa lunga del portiere deve essere impostata in un modo tattico completamente diversa da come dici tu.

Comunque ieri non si ricorda di aver superato il centrocampo con la costruzione dal basso e quando succedeva sembrava un parto, questo non è il modo corretto di giocare una partita di calcio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ero contrario all’ingaggio di Pioli, ma mi son ricreduto vedendo il buonissimo lavoro fatto.
> Tuttavia, non si può non sottolineare che Pioli va per i 57 anni e allena da venti: se non ha ancora avuto tra le mani una squadra da trofeo non può essere solo un caso.
> Insomma, pur apprezzandolo sia umanamente che per il lavoro svolto con noi, prima di mettergli in mano una squadra che “deve” vincere ci penserei più di una volta.



Pioli è uno che non ha la personalità per gestire campioni, basta vedere la sua gestione di Ibra. Se si sentiva a posto fisicamente giocava sempre dall'inizio, errore assurdo. Anche quando si sentiva bene massimo 20 minuti doveva giocare e non di più


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo sai come la penso... per me l'allenatore incide ben poco se squadra e società non funzionano.
> Se questi nuovi che arrivano metteranno tanti soldi per rinforzare seriamente la squadra, magari portando grandi campioni, sarà normale porsi la questione allenatore di conseguenza. Vedremo. Io aspetto i fatti concreti per farmi un'idea.
> 
> Ci sono i casi recenti del PSG, che con la proprietà araba inizio con Kombuare... poi a metà stagione prese Ancelotti... e nonostante la vagonata di milioni spesi per la squadra arrivo secondo dietro al Montpellier di Giroud! Poi arrivarono Ibra Thiago eccetera e la musica cambio. Caso evidente che dimostra come le cose vadano fatte passo dopo passo pure se hai un budget infinito.
> ...


Guarda che non ho mica fatto polemica su pioli.
Stavo dicendo che è doveroso riconoscere la bontà del suo lavoro ma , altresi , sono comprensibili e giustificati i dubbi che hanno alcuni tra noi circa la sua capacità di portare la squadra alla vittoria.
Perchè tra vincere e non vincere, come ha detto ieri maldini , cambia tutto.

Non stavo facendo percentuali su quanto possa incidere un allenatore e non stavo nemmeno invocando un altro allenatore.
La storia la stiamo vivendo e scrivendo in questo istante.
Ci sono allenatori scarsi, ci sono allenatori bravi e ci sono allenatori vincenti.
Non tutti gli allenatori sono adatti a tutti i livelli e a tutte le dimensioni , altrimenti non ci sarebbe chi guadagna 1 e chi guadagna 20.

Pioli sta crescendo con la squadra ma ora è arrivato il momento per pretendere quel qualcosa in più.
La storia di mou è cambiata ai tempi del porto perchè il grande treno lo prese al volo e si dimostrò in grado di condurre una squadra alla vittoria anche contro i pronostici.
Oggi nessuno può chiedere a pioli lo scudetto ma è doveroso invece chiedersi se Pioli sappia gestire un gruppo per vincere.
Io sono per Pioli ma la domanda me la faccio lo stesso.


Ancelotti non si discute ma per me non ha più la fame di un tempo.
Le qualità restano, la determinazione cala.
Vale per carletto come vale per mou.
A certi livelli non duri in eterno e quelli sotto studiano il triplo e ti superano , non basta lo staff con 30 persone che studia e lavora per te.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Aprile 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe assistere a come allea le palle inattive.
> Non penso che bisogna essere dei fenomeni per saper battere un calcio d'angolo, invece noi non siamo capaci qualsiasi persona lo batta sai che finirà basso sul primo palo e conseguente ripartenza della squadra avversaria.


Eppure Tonali a inizio anno li batteva bene. Boh


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Aprile 2022)

Sono grato a Pioli per l’ottimo lavoro.
Ho fatto però qualche considerazione sul post gara.la partita l’abbiamo persa… Con o senza goal in pseudo fuorigioco. Le dichiarazioni alla fine non dovrebbero essere di frustrazione.
L’attacco non funziona da settimane. Kessie é stato un ripiego come trequartista. Contro Brozovic ha sempre fatto male. A destra andava contenuto Perisic.
Al 30’ eravamo già lunghissimi favorendo le ripartenza merdazzurre.

qualche problema tattico c’è stato.

capisco che il materiale umano é quello che é, ma se rischi sempre magari una novità che sia accortezza la si poteva impostare.

se non ne abbiamo, perché andare a prenderli alti? Boh. Sicuramente sono io a non capire, ma ho l’impressione che le idee stiano terminando. 4-4-2?? Non é un’abiura


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Aprile 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Sono grato a Pioli per l’ottimo lavoro.
> Ho fatto però qualche considerazione sul post gara.la partita l’abbiamo persa… Con o senza goal in pseudo fuorigioco. Le dichiarazioni alla fine non dovrebbero essere di frustrazione.
> L’attacco non funziona da settimane. Kessie é stato un ripiego come trequartista. Contro Brozovic ha sempre fatto male. A destra andava contenuto Perisic.
> Al 30’ eravamo già lunghissimi favorendo le ripartenza merdazzurre.
> ...


Un 4-4-2 andrebbe bene, lasci Leao accanto a Giroud.

Ma la cosa principale stringi le distanze fra i giocatori. Ieri alla mezz'ora il filtro di cc era inesistente e normale che i difensori possono andare in difficoltà se presi di petto.

In più si dava una mano a Calabria lasciato da solo con il mare in tempesta.

Un allenatore queste cose le deve vedere e correggere se necessario.

Ma la cosa più nauseante è stata questa maledetta costruzione dal basso, che sia maledetta.

Abbiamo sempre difficoltà contro squadre con il centrocampo a 5.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ho mica fatto polemica su pioli.
> Stavo dicendo che è doveroso riconoscere la bontà del suo lavoro ma , altresi , sono comprensibili e giustificati i dubbi che hanno alcuni tra noi circa la sua capacità di portare la squadra alla vittoria.
> Perchè tra vincere e non vincere, come ha detto ieri maldini , cambia tutto.
> 
> ...


Si lo so ti ho risposto proprio perchè ho notato che non fosse polemico ne rabbioso il tuo commento 

E' una domanda che si pongono tutti direi. Per me, ti diro, un allenatore che perde all'ultimo un vincente lo è già.

Arrivare in fondo e non vincere non significa essere un perdente.

Lo so che questa filosofia in Italia... vade retro... ma è cosi. Soprattutto se non sei il super favorito. Perchè la vittoria dipende da mille fattori. Se sei il favorito e DEVI vincere è un discorso, se non lo sei e perdi all'ultimo... non sei certo un perdente.

So bene che il mio commento solleverà un coro di offese... ci sta. Ma per me chi non capisce questo punto non ha capito proprio ne il calcio ne forse lo sport in generale. Oppure non ha finito l'adolescenza. Sicuramente non ha capito proprio per niente il ruolo dell'allenatore. Io la vedo cosi.

Riguardo a Pioli, io non mi pongo il quesito se sia un vincente o meno. Perchè per me, con i mezzi giusti, lo è eccome. Casomai, mi chiedo se sia la persona giusta per guidare un gruppo esperto e con tanti campioni. Se questa è la domanda, ho dubbi pure io.

Comunque piu in generale, se cambia proprietà e politica di gestione, ci sta di cambiare anche allenatore, a prescindere.


----------



## Miro (20 Aprile 2022)

Credo sia palese che con gli interpreti che abbiamo in attacco il 4-2-3-1 sia ormai impraticabile e prevedibile per gli avversari, Giroud è costantemente solo e non gli arriva mezzo pallone. Penserei a mettergli qualcuno più vicino che gli porti via l'uomo, quello perfetto (se fosse in forma) sarebbe Rebic.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si lo so ti ho risposto proprio perchè ho notato che non fosse polemico ne rabbioso il tuo commento
> 
> E' una domanda che si pongono tutti direi. Per me, ti diro, un allenatore che perde all'ultimo un vincente lo è già.
> 
> ...


Dipende molto dal contesto, dal livello, dai risultati che si devono inseguire, dalla filosofia societaria.

Io, per esempio, credo che i migliori allenatori debbano allenare le giovanili prendendo i bambini dai 4 anni fino ad arrivare all'under 21.
In quella fascia d'età per me conta solo la formazione e quindi servono maestri di campo e di vita per formare uomini e veri calciatori.

Tra i professionisti invece la figura dell'allenatore piano piano lascia spazio al 'gestore' perchè i giocatori e gli uomini dovrebbero essere più fatti.
Per vincere a grandi livelli spesso concorrono dei fattori apparentemente insignificanti come la comunicazione o lo status.
Lo so che possono sembrare dettagli ma nei paesi in cui le aspettative sono tante e le pressioni infinite l'allenatore deve fare anche il prete, il padre, lo psicologo , pure il sindaco e l'interprete traduttore.
Tutte doti che, per dire , non riconosco a un giampaolo.
Ma a un giampaolo sta certo che gli allievi nazionali glieli darei cosi forse tre anni dopo mi ritrovo in prima squadra un ragazzo che a pallone sa giocare.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è un problema che hanno tutti gli allenatori. Tutti eh, proprio tutti.
> Fino a quando uno non vince è un perdente, molti ragionano cosi.
> Sacchi era un perdente, Ancelotti il maiale che non puo allenare (oltre che bollito giusto due anni fa, ma è un'altra storia), Zidane un esordiente raccomandato, Simeone un perdente (che allenava il Catania), idem Luis Enrique cacciato a pedate da Roma, Tuchel cacciato dal PSG, Capello un raccomandato di Berlusconi... e potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> ...


ok diciamo che fa miracoli ed in parte è anche vero ma qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perchè questa stagione è l esatta copia di quella dell anno scorso ovvero partenza a razzo calcio a tratti spumeggiante brillantezza che sprizza da tutti i pori perfino krunic sembrava un giocatore il tutto condito dai primi infortuni poi nella seconda metà della stagione crollo verticale delle prestazioni e non mi riferisco solo ai risultati , involuzione del gioco lasciato solo a fiammate dei singoli e partite che già al cinquantesimo sembrano un assalto dell armata brancaleone , cè una cofusione nello spartito che metà avanza. 
è questo che mi preoccupa lo so che il gruppo è giovane e diciamo con buonismo "inesperto" ma io non ho visto un miglioramento nella trama di gioco forse qualcosa nei singoli ma proprio perchè non abbiamo fenomeni dovremmo costruire uno spartito che ci permetta di sopperire alla mancanza di qualità.
tutta roba fisica quando manca quella perchè hai spremuto troppo i giocatori o ti infortuni o fai solo confusione


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> ok diciamo che fa miracoli ed in parte è anche vero ma qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perchè questa stagione è l esatta copia di quella dell anno scorso ovvero partenza a razzo calcio a tratti spumeggiante brillantezza che sprizza da tutti i pori perfino krunic sembrava un giocatore il tutto condito dai primi infortuni poi nella seconda metà della stagione crollo verticale delle prestazioni e non mi riferisco solo ai risultati , involuzione del gioco lasciato solo a fiammate dei singoli e partite che già al cinquantesimo sembrano un assalto dell armata brancaleone , cè una cofusione nello spartito che metà avanza.
> è questo che mi preoccupa lo so che il gruppo è giovane e diciamo con buonismo "inesperto" ma io non ho visto un miglioramento nella trama di gioco forse qualcosa nei singoli ma proprio perchè non abbiamo fenomeni dovremmo costruire uno spartito che ci permetta di sopperire alla mancanza di qualità.
> tutta roba fisica quando manca quella perchè hai spremuto troppo i giocatori o ti infortuni o fai solo confusione


Eh si sen entriamo nel dettaglio i problemi ci sono stati eccome. Dopo due anni direi che il gioco di Pioli è spettacolare quando le gambe vanno. A tratti abbiamo visto davvero una bella squadra, con un gioco corale e spettacolare.
Pero nell'arco di una stagione intera si hanno molto alti e bassi. Rispetto alla scorsa, io vedo che non prendiamo piu molte imbarcate. Questo è sicuramente un miglioramento evidente. Certo restano tanti problemi, soprattutto in attacco. Pero poi bisogna chiedersi se questi problemi non dipendano dalle qualità dei giocatori e dalle assenze, di Ibra Kjaer e Rebic soprattutto.

Giusto chiedersi a fine stagione quali siano le responsabilità di tecnico e giocatori. Anche perchè è l'unico modo per migliorare.

A me piacerebbe vedere una squadra piu equilibrata e attenta, per esempio, che cerchi piu il fraseggio, con calma, senza frenesia, quando le gambe non girano.

Riguardo al crollo verticale, mi pare che anche il Napoli di Spalletti piu o meno abbia avuto lo stesso andamento. La Juve inverso. L'Inter un pochino piu costante, ma non di tanto. Alla fine, forse, questo non dipende dall'allenatore ma da rose che non sono quelle del City insomma, e nell'arco di una stagione non tengono sempre il passo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si lo so ti ho risposto proprio perchè ho notato che non fosse polemico ne rabbioso il tuo commento
> 
> E' una domanda che si pongono tutti direi. Per me, ti diro, un allenatore che perde all'ultimo un vincente lo è già.
> 
> ...


concordo, infatti noi siamo gli underdog, i detentori dello scudetto sono gli interisti, e gli sfidanti piu accreditati da tutti erano juve col sommo allegri, e il napoli del mitico spalletti.


----------



## sunburn (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio è un mondo strano.
> Pirlo la grande opportunità l'ha avuta e di certo non per meritocrazia.
> Addirittura juve e serie A al primo colpo.
> 
> In questo calcio i procuratori muovono i fili andando oltre i meriti.


Però attualmente è a spasso. Non è stato chiamato neanche per sostituire qualche squadra disperata in B…
Per me mediamente il curriculum di un allenatore con anni e anni di carriera alle spalle difficilmente mente. Che non significa che Pioli non possa mai vincere niente(tutti noi gli auguriamo di vincere il suo primo scudetto quest’anno), però io se fossi il proprietario di un club e decidessi di costruire una squadra per vincere, non penserei a lui come prima scelta. Fermo restando che il calcio non è una scienza esatta e quindi anche con la prima scelta potrei non vincere.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però attualmente è a spasso. Non è stato chiamato neanche per sostituire qualche squadra disperata in B…
> Per me mediamente il curriculum di un allenatore con anni e anni di carriera alle spalle difficilmente mente. Che non significa che Pioli non possa mai vincere niente(tutti noi gli auguriamo di vincere il suo primo scudetto quest’anno), però io se fossi il proprietario di un club e decidessi di costruire una squadra per vincere, non penserei a lui come prima scelta. Fermo restando che il calcio non è una scienza esatta e quindi anche con la prima scelta potrei non vincere.


Il tuo pensiero è quello di tutti..
Se il vissuto vuol dire ancora qualcosa.

Il calcio poi è cambiato e anche la conoscenza delle lingue e delle altre culture è fondamentale per allenare oggi una squadra a certi livelli.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Diamo a Pioli una squadra di 22 giocatori e non di 11, diamo a Pioli un preparatore atletico decente e poi ne riparliamo. Qualsiasi altro allenatore con la nostra rosa e le nostre assenze non ci avrebbe nemmeno portato tra le prime 4


ragazzi ma voi ve lo ricordate che dicevate le stesse identiche parole per Gattuso?? identiche. 
"date una rosa forte a Gattuso e vedrete il bel calcio e i risultati cit." Avete visto che fine ha fatto gattuso no? 
Incredibile come non si impari mai la lezione qui dentro.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come ho scritto tanto tempo fa, il problema è la sua presunzione. Oggi ha completamente cannato la partita dal punto di vista tattico.
> Tomori su Lautaro e non Kalulu, che per caratteristiche era più idoneo. Totale anarchia in mezzo al campo e in difesa, mai movimenti di squadra ma di singolo. Pochezza disarmante negli schemi offensivi. Mai uno schema interessante nelle punizioni o corner. Modulo non adatto per i giocatori che aveva deciso di schierare. Mancanza di letture sulla partita (il senso di pressare altissimi quando l'avversario schiera 3 giocatori di gamba davanti è inspiegabile). Formazione iniziale rivedibile (ancora kessie trequartista? ancora 4 2 3 1?).
> Potrei continuare ancora, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta.


Ma invece di usare la solita retorica a difesa di Pioli, giustificandolo sempre e comunque, perché non entriamo nel merito della questione? qua ho lanciato diversi spunti che ho notato ieri. Io critico Pioli perché ritengo che potrebbe fare molto di più, visto che le capacità le ha a mio avviso, solo che si è fatto fregare dalla pressione, dal suo ego e dalla poca esperienza in club dove si vuol vincere. Però ce ne fosse uno che abbia commentato sul merito della partita. Niente, sempre a dire: ma cosa vuoi fare con quell'attacco, Pioli sta facendo un miracolo ecc ecc. Però poi nessuno che nota che le critiche non sono fatte a prescindere dal risultato ma da come esso avviene. 
La verità è che per molti vale la seguente equazione: vinciamo--> merito di Pioli (si è messo in tasca l'allenatore X avversario cit.), perdiamo o facciamo pena---> colpa della società e della rosa scarsa.


----------



## jacky (21 Aprile 2022)

Ma chi l’ha scritto che il calcio deve essere meritocratico? E perché?
Pioli ma in generale qualsiasi Mister per me non meritano nulla.
Al primo posto il bene della società.
Se il Milan trova un allenatore migliore che evita di farti perdere il 95% delle gare decisive fa bene a cambiare anche domattina.
E Pioli e i suoi estimatori se ne faranno una ragione.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Aprile 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma voi ve lo ricordate che dicevate le stesse identiche parole per Gattuso?? identiche.
> "date una rosa forte a Gattuso e vedrete il bel calcio e i risultati cit." Avete visto che fine ha fatto gattuso no?
> Incredibile come non si impari mai la lezione qui dentro.


Con Gattuso al massimo siamo arrivati quinti, con Pioli ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto da 2 anni con metà rosa sempre indisponibile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Con Gattuso al massimo siamo arrivati quinti, con Pioli ci stiamo giocando lo scudetto da 2 anni con metà rosa sempre indisponibile.


Gattuso è stato l'allenatore di gran lunga più schernito del dopo Allegri.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma chi l’ha scritto che il calcio deve essere meritocratico? E perché?
> Pioli ma in generale qualsiasi Mister per me non meritano nulla.
> Al primo posto il bene della società.
> Se il Milan trova un allenatore migliore che evita di farti perdere il 95% delle gare decisive fa bene a cambiare anche domattina.
> E Pioli e i suoi estimatori se ne faranno una ragione.


Dipenderà da molte cose.
Chiaro che una nuova proprietà porta con se nuove idee e quasi sempre una nuova politica.

Io non vedo perchè si debba cambiare Pioli per forza, ora come ora, pero se cambia lo scenario sarà normale rivalutare l'allenatore.

Per intenderci, se quelli che arrivano spendono 300 milioni sul mercato perchè vogliono subito puntare ai quarti di champions... sarebbe naturale anche cambiare allenatore, scegliendo quello che vogliono loro.

Ma per me queste sono tutte cose che vanno messe in fila, fatte nei modi e nei tempi giusti. Cambiare Pioli senza avere in mente di cambiare seriamente la squadra è da scemi, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Gattuso è stato l'allenatore di gran lunga più schernito del dopo Allegri.


Il problema non sono tanto i Gattuso i Giampaolo in se, ma il tipo di Calcio che vogliono insegnare e proporre.

Sono scomparsi i vari Di Francesco, Montella, Gattuso,Pirlo e fra poco anche Giampaolo. Tutti con gli stessi concetti di gioco.

Il giocatore per divertirsi deve vincere, non con tante pacche sulle spalle di aver giocato bene ma aver perso.


----------



## Garrincha (21 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> ok diciamo che fa miracoli ed in parte è anche vero ma qualcuno sa spiegarmi il perchè questa stagione è l esatta copia di quella dell anno scorso ovvero partenza a razzo calcio a tratti spumeggiante brillantezza che sprizza da tutti i pori perfino krunic sembrava un giocatore il tutto condito dai primi infortuni poi nella seconda metà della stagione crollo verticale delle prestazioni e non mi riferisco solo ai risultati , involuzione del gioco lasciato solo a fiammate dei singoli e partite che già al cinquantesimo sembrano un assalto dell armata brancaleone , cè una cofusione nello spartito che metà avanza.
> è questo che mi preoccupa lo so che il gruppo è giovane e diciamo con buonismo "inesperto" ma io non ho visto un miglioramento nella trama di gioco forse qualcosa nei singoli ma proprio perchè non abbiamo fenomeni dovremmo costruire uno spartito che ci permetta di sopperire alla mancanza di qualità.
> tutta roba fisica quando manca quella perchè hai spremuto troppo i giocatori o ti infortuni o fai solo confusione


Perché Pioli farà una preparazione da squadra che deve salvarsi partendo forte subito per poi pagarla nella seconda parte, guarda Mourinho alla Roma che è entrata in condizione nell'ultimo mese e adesso pur giocando di giovedì al novantesimo in campionato corrono come furetti, perché ha fatto una preparazione in funzione del finale di campionato e coppa pagando però dazio nella prima parte. 

A cento all'ora tutta la stagione non ci vai, o vai forte nel primo terzo, o a metà o sul finale, Pioli non essendo avvezzo a giocarsi le coppe preferisce partire forte e mettere fieno in cascina all'inizio, il problema è che il Milan non stacca così tanto gli avversari pur essendoyavanti di condizione e non è in grado poi di vincere giocando in affanno così da tenerli a distanza nel proseguo e se si punterà alle coppe ti ritrovi agli ottavi/quarti spompato


----------



## EmmePi (21 Aprile 2022)

A me Piollo non è MAI piaciuto, ha avuto la grande fortuna di ritrovarsi Ibra che ha fatto lievitare gioco e squadra. Senza Ibra Piollo quest'anno non sarebbe stato ad allenare la nostra squadra.

E' un allenatore mediocre per squadre mediocri, non da alcun apporto in più....

Avete notato che solo ora che si parla di cambio proprietà ha fatto finta di avere le palle andandosene dall'intervista del dopo-partita sul commento del gol annullato?
Fino a ieri, anche per episodi molto più gravi s'era sempre messo a pecora....

Penso che sappia di essere agli sgoccioli.

Da oggi parte il toto-allenatori. Certo che buoni e liberi in giro non ce ne sono... ma coi dindi qualsiasi allenatore si libera.

Per me l'ideale sarebbe mandare Paolino a parlare con Carletto....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono tanto i Gattuso i Giampaolo in se, ma il tipo di Calcio che vogliono insegnare e proporre.
> 
> Sono scomparsi i vari Di Francesco, Montella, *Gattuso*,Pirlo e fra poco anche Giampaolo. *Tutti con gli stessi concetti di gioco.*
> 
> Il giocatore per divertirsi deve vincere, non con tante pacche sulle spalle di aver giocato bene ma aver perso.



Ma perchè Gattuso aveva realmente un concetto di gioco ?


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gattuso aveva realmente un concetto di gioco ?


No. Ma si ricordano ancora i duetti Donnarumma Rodriguez , con Gattuso avremo superato 2 volte il centrocampo con la costruzione dal basso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gattuso aveva realmente un concetto di gioco ?



Ricordo ancora l'epopea gattusiana:
siamo secondi di che vi lamentate? 
Siamo terzi di che vi lamentate?
Siamo quarti di che vi lamentate? 

L'epilogo lo conosciamo tutti.

Totalmente distrutto mentalmente paquetà come giocatore, bollato come pippone. Non parliamo di Silva. Osannata gente scarpara come Cutrone che abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora l'epopea gattusiana:
> siamo secondi di che vi lamentate?
> Siamo terzi di che vi lamentate?
> Siamo quarti di che vi lamentate?
> ...


Mai un allenatore è riuscito a fare così tanti danni in così pochi mesi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mai un allenatore è riuscito a fare così tanti danni in così pochi mesi



I danni di Gattuso hanno avuto effetto anche per le stagioni successive perché hanno rovinato mentalmente giocatori che nel Milan attuale ci sarebbero stati benissimo e sarebbero stati utilissimi.

Nessuno pensa che Silva e Paquetà fossero chissà quali fenomeno, ma voglio dire, avere Silva invece di Pellegri e poi Lazetic non era meglio? Avere Paquetà in rosa invece di un Krunic?

Sono convinto che pure Piatek nonostante stia continuando a fare schifo poteva essere gestito meglio. Gli altri due alla fine si sono ripresi, ma non tutti ce la fanno quando entrano in fase super down


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I danni di Gattuso hanno avuto effetto anche per le stagioni successive perché hanno rovinato mentalmente giocatori che nel Milan attuale ci sarebbero stati benissimo e sarebbero stati utilissimi.
> 
> Nessuno pensa che Silva e Paquetà fossero chissà quali fenomeno, ma voglio dire, avere Silva invece di Pellegri e poi Lazetic non era meglio? Avere Paquetà in rosa invece di un Krunic?
> 
> Sono convinto che pure Piatek nonostante stia continuando a fare schifo poteva essere gestito meglio. Gli altri due alla fine si sono ripresi, ma non tutti ce la fanno quando entrano in fase super down


Ricordiamo che Silva era l riserva di Cutrone E di Kalinic. Io mi sarei ritirato dal calcio. Onore a lui che si è ripreso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che Silva era l riserva di Cutrone E di Kalinic. Io mi sarei ritirato dal calcio. Onore a lui che si è ripreso.



Tra l'altro era giovanissimo, secondo anno di professionismo per lui, prima squadra seria, paese straniero. Tra l'altro non ha mai fatto male quando è stato chiamato in causa. Non ha mai fatto prestazioni horror come Kalinic che però giocava SEMPRE. E' stato sfortunato a beccare Gattuso, idem per Paquetà. 

Gli allenatori hanno grandi responsabilità verso i giocatori giovani, un potenziale fenomeno diventerà un cesso senza autostima con gente come Gattuso, così come un giocatore normale può sembrare un fenomeno nelle mani di un allenatore cazzuto.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mai un allenatore è riuscito a fare così tanti danni in così pochi mesi


Giampaolo l'ha superato.


----------



## jacky (21 Aprile 2022)

Gattuso per la squadra che aveva ha fatto meglio di Pioli.
Lo abbiamo visto con Suso e company cosa ha combinato i primi mesi di gestione. Che si incaponiva con Biglia... lasciamo stare dai.
La svolta è stata Ibra, non Pioli. Pioli è stato un normalizzatore aiutato dall'arrivo di due veri leader (Kjaer e Ibra) e da 3-4 ottimi calciatori. Fine.
Meriti se stecchi tutte le partite che contano non ne vedo.
Vincesse lo scudetto e sarò il primo a dirgli bravo. Se lo perde, fuori da UCL da quarto e fuori alla prima gara vera di coppa Italia altroché conferma in carrozza... resta con questi taccagni ma con una società vera lo cambierei subito.
Questo il mio pensiero.
Detto questo capisco, anche se non condivido, il ragionamento di chi gli darebbe fiducia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Giampaolo l'ha superato.


Giampaolo era in pieno delirio psichedelico, ma fortunatamente per noi durò solamente 112 giorni.
Quindi no,nonostante il rincoglionimento del maestro non è riuscito a superare ottuso  



jacky ha scritto:


> *Gattuso per la squadra che aveva ha fatto meglio di Pioli.*
> Lo abbiamo visto con Suso e company cosa ha combinato i primi mesi di gestione. Che si incaponiva con Biglia... lasciamo stare dai.
> La svolta è stata Ibra, non Pioli. Pioli è stato un normalizzatore aiutato dall'arrivo di due veri leader (Kjaer e Ibra) e da 3-4 ottimi calciatori. Fine.
> Meriti se stecchi tutte le partite che contano non ne vedo.
> ...



Meglio ? Insomma.
Una volta rinnovato il suo contratto da 300k a 2-3 milioni,ha fatto cahare a spruzzo.
Alla fine aveva fatto bene solamente i primi 6 mesi,grazie alla piccola motivazione che era riuscito a trasmettere ai giocatori.
Terminato l'effetto motivazionale (anche perchè non parliamo certo di Conte o Mourinho,ma di Gattuso),addio risultati.


----------



## jacky (21 Aprile 2022)

Gattuso ha fatto 70 punti. Pioli a quanto arriva? 80, poco più?
A livello di rosa i 10 e passa punti di differenza ci stanno tutti...


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Per la prima volta dopo 2 anni ha mosso una critica verso gli arbitri in conferenza. Ci sono arrivati anche loro al fatto che "nelle sedi opportune" non si risolve nulla?


----------



## mil77 (23 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha fatto 70 punti. Pioli a quanto arriva? 80, poco più?
> A livello di rosa i 10 e passa punti di differenza ci stanno tutti...


Dai su...Pioli avesse avuto paqueta vinceva lo scudetto...con Gattuso Kalulu e forse anche Tomori non avrebbero mai visto il campo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai su...Pioli avesse avuto paqueta vinceva lo scudetto...con Gattuso* Kalulu e forse anche Tomori* non avrebbero mai visto il campo...



Pensa che fatto curioso : anche con Pioli i 2 citati hanno esordito solamente a causa degli infortuni di Kaer e Romagnoli,altrimenti sarebbero ancora a fare la muffa in panchina


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

Rimane il fatto che un allenatore giudicato mediocre e da settimo posto con una rosa da sesto-settimo posto che doveva finire il campionato a Novembre esonerato o settimo a fine stagione si trova a lottare per lo scudetto ad un mese dalla fine del campionato è si è messo dietro con una squadra di "scappati di casa"

-La "Super Roma" di Mourinho che qui dentro in molti dicevano che si contendeva lo scudetto con Juventus, Napoli e Lazio.
-La Lazio di "Sarri maestro di calcio spettacolo"
-L'Atalanta di Gasparini

Ed attualmente è davanti alla Juventus di Allegri che avrebbe vinto a mani basse lo scudetto.

Però viene insultato perché non sta vincendo lo scudetto a mani basse, dopo che per molti qui dentro non sarebbe arrivato a natale. Chi vi capisce è bravo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Rimane il fatto che un allenatore giudicato mediocre e da settimo posto con una rosa da sesto-settimo posto che doveva finire il campionato a Novembre esonerato o settimo a fine stagione si trova a lottare per lo scudetto ad un mese dalla fine del campionato è si è messo dietro con una squadra di "scappati di casa"
> 
> -La "Super Roma" di Mourinho che qui dentro in molti dicevano che si contendeva lo scudetto con Juventus, Napoli e Lazio.
> -La Lazio di "Sarri maestro di calcio spettacolo"
> ...



Rimane il fatto che per ben 2 anni consecutivi ci siamo cagati nelle mutande nel momento clou della stagione.
I 2° posti non se li ricorderà nessuno perchè valgono esattamente 0.
Conta solamente vincere,e ci sarà un motivo se il nostro Pinolo a 56 anni non ha vinto ancora un belino.

Mi auguro che questo sia l'anno buono (speriamo proprio in Mourinho stasera,anche se...) e poi tanti saluti a lui,al suo schema e al suo staff di macellai.


----------



## mil77 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa che fatto curioso : anche con Pioli i 2 citati hanno esordito solamente a causa degli infortuni di Kaer e Romagnoli,altrimenti sarebbero ancora a fare la muffa in panchina


Pioli avrà mille difetti, ma quello che scrivi tu è assolutamente falso. Se c'è una cosa che Pioli ha sempre fatto è stato far giocare chi stava meglio senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. L'unico che ha sempre giocato con Pioli anche se non stava in piedi è stato Theo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pioli avrà mille difetti, ma quello che scrivi tu è assolutamente falso. Se c'è una cosa che Pioli ha sempre fatto è stato far giocare chi stava meglio senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. L'unico che ha sempre giocato con Pioli anche se non stava in piedi è stato Theo.



Assolutamente falso?
Kjaer infortunato = dentro Tomori nel derby di 1 anno fa.
E solo qualche settimana fa,Romagnoli (perennemente titolare sin dal 1° minuto post infortunio di Kjaer) infortunato,dentro Kalulu.
Quindi vogliamo credere che Romagnoli sia sempre stato meglio del francese ?


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rimane il fatto che per ben 2 anni consecutivi ci siamo cagati nelle mutande nel momento clou della stagione.
> I 2° posti non se li ricorderà nessuno perchè valgono esattamente 0.
> Conta solamente vincere,e ci sarà un motivo se il nostro Pinolo a 56 anni non ha vinto ancora un belino.
> 
> Mi auguro che questo sia l'anno buono (speriamo proprio in Mourinho stasera,anche se...) e poi tanti saluti a lui,al suo schema e al suo staff di macellai.


"Pinolo" ha fatto due secondi posti senza centravanti...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> "Pinolo" ha fatto due secondi posti senza centravanti...



Sai com'è,capita quando sei totalmente aziendalista e ti accontenti di due noci 36-40enni e una banana marcia di 20 anni  
E non contento,nel mercato di riparazione (e quando più ne avresti bisogno) ti fai portare a casa neanche un frutto marcio,ma un seme che germoglierà tra chissà quanti anni


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> "Pinolo" ha fatto due secondi posti senza centravanti...


Fra qualche anno nessuno si ricorderà più di Pioli se non vincerà niente, tu per primo.


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Fra qualche anno nessuno si ricorderà più di Pioli se non vincerà niente, tu per primo.


Io me lo ricorderò come colui che ci ha riportato in CL dopo 6 anni di campionati anonimi. Mi spiace. E sarò grato a lui come sono ancora grato a Liedholm per aver creato le basi del Milan di Sacchi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Siamo primi (anche se non ancora per molto secondo me purtroppo) a cinque giornate dal termine con ladrate arbitrali interminabili, solo per questo per me Pioli si meriterebbe un altro anno di fiducia.
Perdiamo o non vinciamo i match decisivi ma non è solo per colpa sua se davanti alla porta non segnamo neanche con le mani.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

Conte ci farebbe fare la fine dell'inter e buttare 3 anni di sacrifici. Per cosa? Vincere un campionatino italiuccio che all'estero manco guardano più. Poi tra 2 anni si libera klopp o guardiola e noi non abbiamo soldi. No preferisco aspettare il colpo grosso per vincere la champions tra 3anni piuttosto che campionato 352 testa bassa e pedalare.


----------



## mil77 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Assolutamente falso?
> Kjaer infortunato = dentro Tomori nel derby di 1 anno fa.
> E solo qualche settimana fa,Romagnoli (perennemente titolare sin dal 1° minuto post infortunio di Kjaer) infortunato,dentro Kalulu.
> Quindi vogliamo credere che Romagnoli sia sempre stato meglio del francese ?


Va bene hai ragione...e bennacer che è stato panchinato, e Tonali e leao, il primo anno, e diaz. Ad un certo punto con Pioli ha giocato pure Conti x Calabria fai te...


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io me lo ricorderò come colui che ci ha riportato in CL dopo 6 anni di campionati anonimi. Mi spiace. E sarò grato a lui.


Non ti ricorderai fra qualche anno chi ti ha riportato in cl, in cl. E tu lo sai bene.
Diverso se ci fosse un titolo. Fra 20 anni se ripenserai al 2022 allora ti verrebbe in mente chi allenava quella squadra, ma non chi ti ha riportato in Cl. E tu lo sai bene  .molto bene.

Poi se Pioli sta simpatico perché è a modo va bene, ma sui libri di storia restano i trofei non la simpatia. Vale per tutti naturalmente non nello specifico per Pioli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va bene hai ragione...e bennacer che è stato panchinato, e Tonali e leao, il primo anno, e diaz. Ad un certo punto con Pioli ha giocato pure Conti x Calabria fai te...



Io ho riportato i fatti.
Se poi mi dici che Kalulu sarebbe diventato titolare senza infortunio di Romagnoli,allora alzo le mani.


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ti ricorderai fra qualche anno chi ti ha riportato in cl, in cl. E tu lo sai bene.
> Diverso se ci fosse un titolo. Fra 20 anni se ripenserai al 2022 allora ti verrebbe in mente chi allenava quella squadra, ma non chi ti ha riportato in Cl. E tu lo sai bene  .molto bene.
> 
> Poi se Pioli sta simpatico perché è a modo va bene, ma sui libri di storia restano i trofei non la simpatia. Vale per tutti naturalmente non nello specifico per Pioli.


Fidati che me lo ricordo, non sono come molti milanisti che hanno solo visto vincere il Milan e usano spregiativi stroppiano i cognomi di chi fa i secondi posti dopo campionati pessimi.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Ecco a voi il 2 posto. Andate a fare caroselli adesso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eccovi a voi il 2 posto. Andate a fare caroselli adesso.



E' quello che volevano,no ?
Andiamo a tirare fuori i bandieroni,praticamente ci siamo fatti stuprare dall'inter (non dalla juve o dalle altre,ma proprio dall'Inter!) per 2 anni consecutivi dopo essere stati in testa per la maggior parte del campionato e ai nostri tifosi,che in questi anni di melma si sono mediocrizzati,sta bene così.


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

'Sto perdente con Investcorp deve sparire appena finita la stagione, 300 mln non li metto nelle mani di un improvvisato che non ha mai vinto nulla in carriera.
Si abbia il coraggio di spedirlo e di puntare su un allenatore da piani alti.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 'Sto perdente con Investcorp deve sparire appena finita la stagione, 300 mln non li metto nelle mani di un improvvisato che non ha mai vinto nulla in carriera.
> Si abbia il coraggio di spedirlo e di puntare su un allenatore da piani alti.


È una persona per bene,merita un'altra chance...Farà anche i complimenti all Inter per la 2 stella...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È una persona per bene,merita un'altra chance...Farà anche i complimenti all Inter per la 2 stella...



Eh beh,il nostro mister è anche interista


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È una persona per bene,merita un'altra chance...Farà anche i complimenti all Inter per la 2 stella...


Comunque per quello che ho visto mi farebbe strano vederlo confermato, non ha dimostrato niente, ha fatto il compitino e ha fatto finta di provarci, tecnicamente mediocre, quando ha provato a metterci del suo ha fatto disastri, quest'anno ha toppato talmente male che ha dovuto piazzare il mediano nel ruolo del 10.
Complimenti non me ne vengono, perché è chiaro che si debba fare piazza pulita a fine stagione e puntare forte su un allenatore con una personalità differente, uno capace di pensare al gioco e non al mulino bianco, perché questo ha trovato Piollo qui, il mulino bianco, un Milan che deve fare quarto e poi hai vinto il mondo, ma dai su, ora basta, prendere giocatori seri e cambiare allenatore, tenere questo qui significa allungare il ciclo pandemico e farsi mooolto male.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque per quello che ho visto mi farebbe strano vederlo confermato, non ha dimostrato niente, ha fatto il compitino e ha fatto finta di provarci, tecnicamente mediocre, quando ha provato a metterci del suo ha fatto disastri, quest'anno ha toppato talmente male che ha dovuto piazzare il mediano nel ruolo del 10.
> Complimenti non me ne vengono, perché è chiaro che si debba fare piazza pulita a fine stagione e puntare forte su un allenatore con una personalità differente, uno capace di pensare al gioco e non al mulino bianco, perché questo ha trovato Piollo qui, il mulino bianco, un Milan che deve fare quarto e poi hai vinto il mondo, ma dai su, ora basta, prendere giocatori seri e cambiare allenatore, tenere questo qui significa allungare il ciclo pandemico e farsi mooolto male.


Senza Investcoop questi puntavano Origi,altro che giocatori seri e tornare dove ci compete...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque per quello che ho visto mi farebbe strano vederlo confermato, non ha dimostrato niente, ha fatto il compitino e ha fatto finta di provarci, tecnicamente mediocre, quando ha provato a metterci del suo ha fatto disastri, quest'anno ha toppato talmente male che ha dovuto piazzare il mediano nel ruolo del 10.
> Complimenti non me ne vengono, perché è chiaro che si debba fare piazza pulita a fine stagione e puntare forte su un allenatore con una personalità differente, uno capace di pensare al gioco e non al mulino bianco, perché questo ha trovato Piollo qui, il mulino bianco, un Milan che deve fare quarto e poi hai vinto il mondo, ma dai su, ora basta, prendere giocatori seri e cambiare allenatore, tenere questo qui significa allungare il ciclo pandemico e farsi mooolto male.


Ha dovuto mettere un mediano a fare il ruolo del 10 perchè il 10 che sarebbe dovuto essere il titolare è un abominio di giocatore e non gli hanno dato un giocatore migliore, purtroppo non abbiamo Rui Costa in panchina.


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ha dovuto mettere un mediano a fare il ruolo del 10 perchè il 10 che sarebbe dovuto essere il titolare è un abominio di giocatore e non gli hanno dato un giocatore migliore, purtroppo non abbiamo Rui Costa in panchina.


Nessuno gli ha detto di mantenere questo 4231 con un materiale così scarso nel reparto chiave, purtroppo non è mai stato un genio, una brava persona ma un tecnico molto modesto, era Ibra che faceva il trequa quando ha potuto finito lui finito il Milan pandemico.
Io vedo comunque questo allenatore a fine ciclo da noi, usurato, logoro, a pezzi, in altre realtà lo manderebbero via qui da noi si segue la narrativa del Milan buono, del Milan quarto, questo nonostante ci attendando stagioni di grandi spese e probabilmente di campioni che arriveranno, ma li dobbiamo dare in mano ad uno che nemmeno conoscono? un allenatore da borgata e pivellino?
Torniamo a puntare su allenatori da Champions se vogliamo fare bene in Champions, non sulle favole, Maldini deve avere il coraggio di diventare grande e togliersi di dosso l'uomo che gli ha dato una gioia normale l'anno scorso e ci ha pure fatto penare per arrivarci, segno che SI', Pioli da noi è sempre al limite perché semplicemente non è all'altezza, basta un niente e si affonda, nel gioco, nelle motivazioni, passiamo da grandi partite a partite fiacche in un nonnulla, da somari, l'ambiente spinge l'allenatore frena perché è frenato di suo, allora no, meglio evitare a qualcuno di scottarsi con materiale ben differente dai vari Messias, Diaz, Salame e co.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

A Pioli posso solo contestare che la squadra rende solo se gioca a 1000 all'ora, ma la cosa ovviamente non può durare un campionato.
Se proprio me la devo prendere con qualcuno, è con Ibra, con il suo ego e avidità smisurati.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> A Pioli posso solo contestare che la squadra rende solo se gioca a 1000 all'ora, ma la cosa ovviamente non può durare un campionato.
> Se proprio me la devo prendere con qualcuno, è con Ibra, con il suo ego e avidità smisurati.


eh ma fino a un certo punto però...lui fa il suo sta a chi di dovere agire nel modo giusto

sennò anche Tartarusanu può chiedere un triennale a 10 milioni l'anno..è la società che deve mandarlo a cag..


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecco a voi il 2 posto. Andate a fare caroselli adesso.


Ma non eravamo da settimo posto? Che qui ad Agosto "Non si va nemmeno in CHampioooons con il mediocre Piolo e i mediocri bambini!". Siete pochi equilibrati, prima dite che facciamo settimi poi vi lamentate se i mediocri non vincono lo scudetto. Noi il nostro scudetto lo abbiamo perso quando a Gennaio quando Pioli in Conferenza stampa ha chiesto più qualità davanti gli è arrivato solo Lazatic e ora sabbiamo pure il perché. Dobbiamo sperare solo che il Milan passa da Elliot a Inverstcorp, se altrimenti il dopo Pioli sarà Italiano o qualche altro "mai vincente" alla sua prima panchina in una grande. Klop, Conte, Guardiola con Elliot non arriverà mai, ne tantomeno M'bappe, Haaland o altri giocatori da 500M. 

A parte gli scherzi, voglio vedere se mandiamo via Pioli prendiamo i vostro amato Conte e con 300M di mercato facciamo quarti 

Comunque sei convinto che domani non facciamo punti contro la Lazio?

Ora iniziate a prendervela con Pioli anche quando l'Inter vince 3-0 contro il "Super Mou che spacca tutto e fa vincere il campionato alla Roma"


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

Anche il fatto di essere stati davanti, ma con i calendari random, da un idea falsata.
Se di qui in poi l'Inter ha partite più abbordabili è evidente che quelle difficili che aspettano noi, lei le ha già disputate.
I conti si fanno sempre alla fine.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Aprile 2022)

Vabbè ma nessuno credo abbia mai chiesto a Pioli di vincere.
Siamo li sostanzialmente per demerito altrui, perché abbiamo pressapoco gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso.
e la squadra non si è rinforzata.
Comunque da come eravamo messi due anni fa crocefiggerlo mi pare una discreta boiata, perché il suo lavoro è stato ottimo.

Secondo me il prossimo sarà l'anno da dentro o fuori per lui, se dovessimo rinforzarci notevolmente.


----------



## jacky (23 Aprile 2022)

non mi preoccupa la conferma di Pioli, ma la testa dei tifosi.
Ma l’ho già scritto tante volte e lo ripeto, dopo i caroselli per il settimo posto di Montella mi aspetto di tutto.
Qua si vedono cose che da nessuna parte davvero… come le follie per i mancati rinnovo di contratto che diventano sempre polemiche e isterie che ci portiamo dietro per mesi e anni.
Dybala entra a Torino e lo applaudono. Qui di tutto contro Kessie. Ma che palle!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (23 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ha dovuto mettere un mediano a fare il ruolo del 10 perchè il 10 che sarebbe dovuto essere il titolare è un abominio di giocatore e non gli hanno dato un giocatore migliore, purtroppo non abbiamo Rui Costa in panchina.


Ha messo il mediano afare il 10 perché son 2/3 mesi che siamo spompi allora primo non prenderle poi forse se leao o theo fan qualche sparata facciamo gol


----------



## mil77 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ho riportato i fatti.
> Se poi mi dici che Kalulu sarebbe diventato titolare senza infortunio di Romagnoli,allora alzo le mani.


Parlavamo di Gattuso e ho detto non avrebbe mai ma proprio mai fatto giocare Kalulu titolare neanche se si fossero fatti male i due titolari. Kalulu ha giocato x l'infortunio di Romagnoli, ha fatto bene e non l'ha più tolto anche quando Romagnoli è stato disponibile.


----------



## Rickrossonero (24 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ma fino a un certo punto però...lui fa il suo sta a chi di dovere agire nel modo giusto
> 
> sennò anche Tartarusanu può chiedere un triennale a 10 milioni l'anno..è la società che deve mandarlo a cag..


Ibra per me dobbiamo solo ringraziarlo,nessuno mi leva dalla testa che se non fosse arrivato lui a gennaio 2020 adesso staremmo ancora giocando con suso e biglia.Da quando è arrivato lui abbiamo iniziato a disfarci di tutti i bidoni,quindi per me i meriti della nostra parziale rinascita vanno 60 a lui e 40 a pioli.Il suo contributo è stato importante più fuori dal campo che dentro.


----------



## jacky (24 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Anche il fatto di essere stati davanti, ma con i calendari random, da un idea falsata.
> Se di qui in poi l'Inter ha partite più abbordabili è evidente che quelle difficili che aspettano noi, lei le ha già disputate.
> I conti si fanno sempre alla fine.


Il Milan, se lo perde, ha perso il campionato con le piccole.


----------



## Mika (24 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il Milan, se lo perde, ha perso il campionato con le piccole.


Salernitana, Torino e Bologna è colpa nostra, ma Napoli (andata) Spezia e Udinese non è solamente colpa nostra eh? Sono 6 punti in più che dovevamo avere. Vero, non bisogna recriminare, ma con quei sei punti in più la storia sarebbe cambiata anche mentalmente (anche per l'Inter) anche perché solo con quei 6 punti in più ora dipenderebbe ancora solo da noi, avremmo *77* *punti* prima della partita di stasera. Molto vicini a quota 84 punti che significherebbe scudetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2022)

Neanche oggi che è l'ultima spiaggia si può giocare a 2 punte. 
Vergogna


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neanche oggi che è l'ultima spiaggia si può giocare a 2 punte.
> Vergogna


È limitato. Pensa di essere guardiola ma a quest'ultimo può solo leccare l'alluce del piede.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neanche oggi che è l'ultima spiaggia si può giocare a 2 punte.
> Vergogna


Che perdente clamoroso


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2022)

Che passaggi Kessie


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2022)

Il top alla fine col cambio Leao Saelemaekers per vincere la partita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo sia l'ultimo anno e torni ad allenare i bologna di turno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2022)

Che incapace perdente.


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che incapace perdente.


Ma infatti che schifo che perdente ma come si fa a dominare la Lazio del grandissimo sarri in casa sua e vincere solo al 90?


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Neanche oggi che è l'ultima spiaggia si può giocare a 2 punte.
> Vergogna


Cioè giocava con leao rebic e ibra e non giocava a due punte? Sul serio?


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il top alla fine col cambio Leao Saelemaekers per vincere la partita


E hai avuto ragione tu o lui? Cioè così x dire...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè giocava con leao rebic e ibra e non giocava a due punte? Sul serio?


Sul serio hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo non mi prendere per scemo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E hai avuto ragione tu o lui? Cioè così x dire...



Sul filo del rasoio,altrimenti anche oggi i suoi cambi...mamma mia.
Si è salvato dal linciaggio


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E hai avuto ragione tu o lui? Cioè così x dire...


Meno male che Rebic ha preferito buttarla in mezzo piuttosto che passarla al belga, va


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

Gli è andata bene va... non me la sono mai presa nello specifico con lui, ma stavolta gli ho vomitato contro cose irripetibili...


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2022)

E' stato fortunato stasera perché lui l'avrebbe pareggiata per il suo scarso coraggio


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2022)

Ma ci si lamenta come se ci fosse altre alternative in panchina…

ragazzi La Rosa è questa, con pioli o con guardiola


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti che schifo che perdente ma come si fa a dominare la Lazio del grandissimo sarri in casa sua e vincere solo al 90?


Non mi pare abbiamo vinto lo scudetto o sbaglio? A ogni modo cambi idioti, oggi la abbiamo portata a casa NONOSTANTE Pioli… tra l’altro grande idea mettere Krunic e togliere Leao.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare abbiamo vinto lo scudetto o sbaglio? A ogni modo cambi idioti, oggi la abbiamo portata a casa NONOSTANTE Pioli… tra l’altro grande idea mettere Krunic e togliere Leao.


Esatto nonostante Pioli. Non cambio idea,questo il primo che deve fare le valigie.


----------



## The P (24 Aprile 2022)

Lungo da me buttare melma sul mister, ma stasera se la stava facendo talmente addosso che ha fatto dei cambi da kamikaze, stavamo giocando a una porta e abbiamo smesso di attaccare. Follia.

Speriamo che avrà più lucidità nelle prossime.


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2022)

Altra cosa, siamo in champions con 1 mese di anticipo, possiamo dargli credito a questo mister?
Non dico sia Dio, ma un po’ di giustizia se la merita…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma ci si lamenta come se ci fosse altre alternative in panchina…
> 
> ragazzi La Rosa è questa, con pioli o con guardiola



Vero,però non scordiamoci che anche oggi,per il mancato coraggio,ha sostituito Giroud (che comunque aveva segnato e stava creando grattacapi alla difesa laziale) per Ibra.
Stesso errore commesso mi pare contro il Bologna,infatti anche in quella partita,uscito Giroud,poi ci eravamo ritrovati a dover segnare senza avere una punta fisica all'interno dell'area.

Poi non puoi sostituire Leao,l'unico che continuamente saltava gli avversari,a qualche minuto dalla fine.
Per saelemeker poi !

Buon per lui che Tonali gli ha levato le castagne dal fuoco,altrimenti....


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare abbiamo vinto lo scudetto o sbaglio? A ogni modo cambi idioti, oggi la abbiamo portata a casa NONOSTANTE Pioli… tra l’altro grande idea mettere Krunic e togliere Leao.


Vedo che x pur di criticare pioli ti inventi anche i cambi...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2022)

Davvero non riesco a capire i cambi di stasera, non solo a livello di uomini, ma soprattutto a livello tattico. Non si capiva come fosse schierata la squadra. Però il risultato gli ha dato ragione, meglio così.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

Oggi ha provato per l'ennesima volta di essere un allenatore di livello.
Con buona pace dei critici.
Siamo a fine aprile, con una rosa forse da quarto posto, primi in classifica.
Il resto è noia.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Aprile 2022)

a mio avviso ci vuole un altro allenatore la prossima stagione...il suo ciclo l'ha fatto

lo scrivo dopo una vittoria cosi non c'è emotività di mezzo..


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sul serio hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo non mi prendere per scemo


Non ti prendo x scemo, oggi ha giocato 20 minuti a due punte. Ibra e rebic


----------



## Baba (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vero,però non scordiamoci che anche oggi,per il mancato coraggio,ha sostituito Giroud (che comunque aveva segnato e stava creando grattacapi alla difesa laziale) per Ibra.
> Stesso errore commesso mi pare contro il Bologna,infatti anche in quella partita,uscito Giroud,poi ci eravamo ritrovati a dover segnare senza avere una punta fisica all'interno dell'area.
> 
> Poi non puoi sostituire Leao,l'unico che continuamente saltava gli avversari,a qualche minuto dalla fine.
> ...


E chi ha fatto l’assist per Tonali? Ibra


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Meno male che Rebic ha preferito buttarla in mezzo piuttosto che passarla al belga, va


Visto come è andata direi meno male che Pioli ha tolto Leao e messo Rebic a sinistra, perché Leao quella palla mai nella vita la rubava..


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vero,però non scordiamoci che anche oggi,per il mancato coraggio,ha sostituito Giroud (che comunque aveva segnato e stava creando grattacapi alla difesa laziale) per Ibra.
> Stesso errore commesso mi pare contro il Bologna,infatti anche in quella partita,uscito Giroud,poi ci eravamo ritrovati a dover segnare senza avere una punta fisica all'interno dell'area.
> 
> Poi non puoi sostituire Leao,l'unico che continuamente saltava gli avversari,a qualche minuto dalla fine.
> ...


Ha tolto giroud x ibra ma a differenza dell'altra volta ha messo rebic x diaz e abbiamo giocato a due punte + Leao. Poi oh sarà culo ma la sostituzione di Leao ci ha fatto vincere la partita


----------



## Tobi (24 Aprile 2022)

Ed anche quest anno i 50 milioni della Champions in saccoccia. Dopo anni di sterco due qualificazioni consecutive in Europa, ha ridato credibilità,entusiasmo ed obiettivi ad una squadra MORTA


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> E' stato fortunato stasera perché lui l'avrebbe pareggiata per il suo scarso coraggio


This. 

Pioli mi piace e tutti quanto, ma oggi ha fatto dei cambi ridicoli


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2022)

Concordo con chi dice partita vinta NONOSTANTE Pioli. Indifendibile stasera


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi ha provato per l'ennesima volta di essere un allenatore di livello.
> Con buona pace dei critici.
> Siamo a fine aprile, con una rosa forse da quarto posto, primi in classifica.
> Il resto è noia.


Questa è una tua opinione… stasera ha tentato di dimostrare di essere un grande allenatore e per me per l’ennesima volta ha dimostrato di non esserlo. Mettere Krunic, mettere Salamakers, togliere Leao soprattutto che stava spingendo non le ho trovate mosse azzeccate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua opinione… stasera ha tentato di dimostrare di essere un grande allenatore e per me per l’ennesima volta ha dimostrato di non esserlo. Mettere Krunic, mettere Salamakers, togliere Leao soprattutto che stava spingendo non le ho trovate mosse azzeccate.


Leao era sfinito, boccheggiava da 5 minuti.


----------



## bmb (24 Aprile 2022)

Chissà dove saremmo con i coverciano boys che ci sono quassù al posto di Pinolo


----------



## mil77 (24 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua opinione… stasera ha tentato di dimostrare di essere un grande allenatore e per me per l’ennesima volta ha dimostrato di non esserlo. Mettere Krunic, mettere Salamakers, togliere Leao soprattutto che stava spingendo non le ho trovate mosse azzeccate.


Oh forse non ti è chiaro che l'abbiamo vinta perché ha tolto Leao e messo Rebic a sinistra che ha recuperato la palla decisiva. Ripeto sarà culo ma intanto è stata la mossa decisiva


----------



## Gamma (24 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi, io sono d'accordo con voi sui cambi perché non avrei fatto uscire né Giroud (avrei aspettato ancora) né Leao, ma alla fine della fiera abbiamo vinto dopo questi cambi, fortuna o meno, quindi va benissimo così. Rebic recupera il pallone del 2-1 nella zona del portoghese.

Quando il mister sbaglia e perdiamo per i cambi e perdiamo, è colpa sua, ma quando vinciamo ha ragione lui, a prescindere da quanto possano essere sembrate bizzarre le sue scelte.

Siamo ancora lì a lottare, dobbiamo ringraziare Pioli che con una squadra non all'altezza di questi risultati ci sta permettendo di poter parlare di Scudetto a Maggio.


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Aprile 2022)

Con la materia prima che ha in mano sta facendo i miracoli da 2 anni. Dategli un 3quartista un esterno destro e un attaccante e vincerà.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Con la materia prima che ha in mano sta facendo i miracoli da 2 anni. Dategli un 3quartista un esterno destro e un attaccante e vincerà.


Questo è capace di fare uscire Asensio e Nunez per mettere Salame e Krunic...


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo è capace di fare uscire Asensio e Nunez per mettere Salame e Krunic...


Sta alla dirigenza dargli la materia prima giusta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Leao era sfinito, boccheggiava da 5 minuti.


No, ha sfiorato il gol poco prima lasciando sul posto un paio di difensori della Lazio. Non vi era motivo per toglierlo.


----------



## Gamma (24 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo è capace di fare uscire Asensio e Nunez per mettere Salame e Krunic...



Ma c'è da dire che in questo campionato, se avessimo avuto Nunez e Asensio, avrebbe potuto mettere anche Krunic in porta perché probabilmente saremmo stati a +10 dall'Inter.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Aprile 2022)

La sostituzione di Leao è da folli.
Invece - non lo avrei mai pensato - sarebbe stato meglio iniziare molte più partite con Krunic piuttosto che con Diaz.
Anche se Rade entra sempre bene, oggi come a Cagliari o col Genoa.


----------



## PANDA82 (24 Aprile 2022)

Io credo che in questi 2 anni abbia fatto un bel lavoro. 
Sta valorizzando tanti giovani, li fa giocare bene, li sta gestendo bene e la squadra sta lottando per gli obbiettivi più alti (almeno in Italia) nonostante la materia prima che ha in mano. 
Ma é indubbio che tanti errori di gestione dei cambi e nella spinta motivazionale li sta facendo. 
Vediamo come finirà la stagione ma a prescindere dal finale io lo terrei ancora per il prossimo anno.... Certo che se iniziamo a completare la squadra, anche lui dovrà fare quel passo in più per vincere altrimenti nel vero Milan non ci può stare!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle hai già chiesto l’esonero?


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a mio avviso ci vuole un altro allenatore la prossima stagione...il suo ciclo l'ha fatto
> 
> lo scrivo dopo una vittoria cosi non c'è emotività di mezzo..


Io preferirei vederlo con un attacco degno di questo nome.

oppure vedere il gioco di un altro allenatore avendo questo attacco a disposizione a vedere dove arrivava.

sinceramente ho grossi dubbi che farebbero meglio di pioli con questa rosa


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2022)

A me sembra che criticate cambi come se preferisca far entrare krunic invece di asensio! Ragazzi c’è solo krunic in panchina!! Ma chi volevate Maldini in campo!???


----------



## numero 3 (24 Aprile 2022)

Troppi sperano di perdere lo scudetto per poter sentirsi dire che avevano ragione sul Pioli scarso/incapace/perdente etc etc

Tifiamo Milan innanzitutto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Aprile 2022)

Stefano per favore più bastone e meno carota, è inaccettabile approcciare in questo modo le gare più importanti della stagione.

E Diaz anche basta dai, pasticcia in fase offensiva ed è nullo in fase difensiva, si rischia di rendere vano il gran lavoro fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Troppi sperano di perdere lo scudetto per poter sentirsi dire che avevano ragione sul Pioli scarso/incapace/perdente etc etc
> 
> Tifiamo Milan innanzitutto.



Siamo matematicamente un CL con 4 giornate di anticipo. Pioli, per me, merita la conferma che vinca o perda lo scudetto.


----------



## ARKANA (24 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Troppi sperano di perdere lo scudetto per poter sentirsi dire che avevano ragione sul Pioli scarso/incapace/perdente etc etc
> 
> Tifiamo Milan innanzitutto.


Io tifo milan a prescindere anche se vincesse lo scudetto comunque quello che penso su di lui non cambierebbe


----------



## mil77 (25 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2022)

Non avrei tolto Leao per Rebic, eppure Rebic è entrato con la giusta rabbia, ha anche avuto una bella occasione. Non avrei tolto Giroud per Ibra per nulla al mondo, eppure da morto in campo ha contribuito a dare l'assist a Tonali. 
Insomma che bisogna dirgli? Ha avuto ragione lui.

Ricordiamo che siamo primi nonostante Kessie (versione traditore in ciabatte) riadattato trequartista perché il titolare è anche peggio, Messias che comunque è partito come un'onesta riserva di Saele (un'ala presuntuosa scarsissima) e un Krunic che ha fatto qualsiasi ruolo. Ha valorizzato, cosa più importante, tutto il resto della rosa. 

Pur volendo, anche mettendomi d'impegno, non riesco a imputargli delle colpe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Troppi sperano di perdere lo scudetto per poter sentirsi dire che avevano ragione sul Pioli scarso/incapace/perdente etc etc
> 
> Tifiamo Milan innanzitutto.


Non è la vittoria dello scudetto a farmi cambiare idea su Pioli. Per me resta un allenatore da piazzamento, non per vincere. Un conto è giocare con il solo obiettivo del quarto posto, un altro è quando devi vincere a ogni costo. Quest’anno nei momenti in cui la pressione è aumentata appena appena, ossia quando ha avuto l’occasione di allungare sull’Inter ha commesso passi falsi imperdonabili. Per il resto qui tifiamo tutti Milan, quindi tutti ci auguriamo che il Milan vinca.


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è la vittoria dello scudetto a farmi cambiare idea su Pioli. Per me resta un allenatore da piazzamento, non per vincere. Un conto è giocare con il solo obiettivo del quarto posto, un altro è quando devi vincere a ogni costo. Quest’anno nei momenti in cui la pressione è aumentata appena appena, ossia quando ha avuto l’occasione di allungare sull’Inter ha commesso passi falsi imperdonabili. Per il resto qui tifiamo tutti Milan, quindi tutti ci auguriamo che il Milan vinca.



Sì, ma converrai con noi altri che "vincere quando devi vincere ad ogni costo" è più difficile se sei costretto a impiegare Diaz, Saele, Messias e se non hai altro in panchina che Bakayoko, Krunic, Maldini ecc..

Dire che Pioli è un allenatore da piazzamento anche se dovesse vincere lo Scudetto è un'affermazione poco onesta intellettualmente.
Vincesse lo Scudetto con questa squadra avrebbe fatto un lavorone, che diventa un miracolo se consideriamo gli infortuni e gli sfavori arbitrali...


----------



## Milo (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è la vittoria dello scudetto a farmi cambiare idea su Pioli. Per me resta un allenatore da piazzamento, non per vincere. Un conto è giocare con il solo obiettivo del quarto posto, un altro è quando devi vincere a ogni costo. Quest’anno nei momenti in cui la pressione è aumentata appena appena, ossia quando ha avuto l’occasione di allungare sull’Inter ha commesso passi falsi imperdonabili. Per il resto qui tifiamo tutti Milan, quindi tutti ci auguriamo che il Milan vinca.



pero i big match vinti??? Quelli non erano cruciali????

nemmeno il city le vince tutte eh


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sì, ma converrai con noi altri che "vincere quando devi vincere ad ogni costo" è più difficile se sei costretto a impiegare Diaz, Saele, Messias e se non hai altro in panchina che Bakayoko, Krunic, Maldini ecc..
> 
> Dire che Pioli è un allenatore da piazzamento anche se dovesse vincere lo Scudetto è un'affermazione poco onesta intellettualmente.
> Vincesse lo Scudetto con questa squadra avrebbe fatto un lavorone, che diventa un miracolo se consideriamo gli infortuni e gli sfavori arbitrali...


Ma quando si ha il pregiudizio purtroppo non ci si può fare nulla…come una bella donna senza il seno, si dirà che non avrà il seno è così con pioli


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Aprile 2022)

lo ho spesso difeso ma ultimamente sembra giocare contro.
oggi ennesima partita scandalosa dove sbaglia tutto.
parte ancora con diaz che solo un idiota metterebbe ancora titolare, toglie giroud che stava facendo benissimo per il cadavere di ibra che non ne prende una, toglie leao che stava facendo benissimo pure lui... infatti dopo i cambi abbiam combinato poco o niente.
non è il colpo di culo finale a farmi cambiare idea.
inizio a pensare che per un Milan ambizioso questo non vada bene


----------



## Giofa (25 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo ho spesso difeso ma ultimamente sembra giocare contro.
> oggi ennesima partita scandalosa dove sbaglia tutto.
> parte ancora con diaz che solo un idiota metterebbe ancora titolare, toglie giroud che stava facendo benissimo per il cadavere di ibra che non ne prende una, toglie leao che stava facendo benissimo pure lui... infatti dopo i cambi abbiam combinato poco o niente.
> non è il colpo di culo finale a farmi cambiare idea.
> inizio a pensare che per un Milan ambizioso questo non vada bene


Non sono d'accordo, Leao è uscito a 5 minuti dalla fine, quindi dopo i cambi abbiamo segnato. Ha fatto entrare Krunic per giocare 433 e onestamente non aveva alternative a Rade. Non avrei tolto Leao per Saele però è anche vero che non si può giocare sempre con gli stessi 11.
La mossa Ibra mi è sembrata un po' anticipata ma voleva forse dare una scossa.
Alla fine siamo andati a Roma a dominare la Lazio, qualche merito Pioli ce l'ha.
Che poi non sia il miglior allenatore d'Europa siamo d'accordo, ma in Italia al momento non lo cambierei con nessuno


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> pero i big match vinti??? Quelli non erano cruciali????
> 
> nemmeno il city le vince tutte eh




Tutti si lamentano quando subiamo torti arbitrali ma tanti si dimenticano subito di quanti punti ci sono costati.
L’importante è attaccare Pioli.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Leao è uscito a 5 minuti dalla fine, quindi dopo i cambi abbiamo segnato. Ha fatto entrare Krunic per giocare 433 e onestamente non aveva alternative a Rade. Non avrei tolto Leao per Saele però è anche vero che non si può giocare sempre con gli stessi 11.
> La mossa Ibra mi è sembrata un po' anticipata ma voleva forse dare una scossa.
> Alla fine siamo andati a Roma a dominare la Lazio, qualche merito Pioli ce l'ha.
> Che poi non sia il miglior allenatore d'Europa siamo d'accordo, ma in Italia al momento non lo cambierei con nessuno



Rassegnati. Quando il Milan vince è c… quando perde è colpa di Pioli.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

se la nuova proprietà davvero farà un super mercato voi ve la sentite di darlo in mano a pioli? e se poi una seconda possibilità non ci fosse? nel senso che il secondo mercato sarà molto piu contenuto un pò come sarebbe stato con mirabelli fossero rimasti (lo aveva già annunciato)

in Champions vi sentite sicuri a riavere Pioli alla guida?

io mica tanto...

che poi dico è bravo e bravo ma se finisse domani il suo rapporto con noi chi lo cercherebbe? seriamente dico

il Real? il Barca? lo United? il City? Psg? per me non sanno manco che esiste...e in Italia? la Juve? mmm ho dei seri dubbi...

non dico lo cercherebbe solo il sassuolo per carità ma mi sa che oltre a squadre come la Roma non andrebbe e noi con gli arabi se tutto va come sembra dovremmo iniziare a guardare come parametri ben altre squadre


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma ci si lamenta come se ci fosse altre alternative in panchina…
> 
> ragazzi La Rosa è questa, con pioli o con guardiola


Eh ma con Limone in panchina saremmo avanti 20 punti


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2022)

In realtà a partita in corso ho avuto gli stessi pensieri dei critici di Pioli.
Ma come? Togli Giroud e fai entrare un cadavere che si ri-spaccherà subito?
Ma come? Togli Leao che salta l'uomo e metti lo Psycho che non si sa se entra in partita?
Etc etc

Ma è durata pochi istanti cancellata dalla riflessione che avrà i suoi buoni motivi e quello che li vede a Milanello è Pioli e non io.
Vediamo come finisce mi sono detto.

Di base: 
non snaturare e non squilibrare la squadra con i vecchi cambi allegriani (5-6 attaccanti nel finale tirando fuori quei pochi che li servono decorosamente).

Dopo sforzi così l'infortunio è dietro l'angolo (Giroud e Leao).

In realtà quei cambi li fa spesso. Noi li temiamo perché spesso infruttuosi.
Ma se alla fine qualche elemento svagato stesse finalmente ricominciando a rispondere ai comandi ed alle aspettative? (alleluia, bentornato Rebic! Non ti nascondere più che abbiamo bisogno di te!).

Probabilmente togliere Leao ha preoccupato molti. Ma non fosse stato per l'assist a Giroud sarebbe stata una partita quasi da Suso. Si è visto molto ma ha combinato poco. Saltare 25 volte l'uomo e poi andare a sbattere sulla muraglia 24 volte è da craniate nel muro. Scritto da chi guida il suo carro e ritiene che valga il doppio di qualsiasi cifra abbiate in mente voi. Nella finalizzazione ne ha imbroccata una su mille. Non avrei contato sulla sua lucidità a fine partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se la nuova proprietà davvero farà un super mercato voi ve la sentite di darlo in mano a pioli? e se poi una seconda possibilità non ci fosse? nel senso che il secondo mercato sarà molto piu contenuto un pò come sarebbe stato con mirabelli fossero rimasti (lo aveva già annunciato)
> 
> in Champions vi sentite sicuri a riavere Pioli alla guida?
> 
> ...


Non ci sono chissà che allenatori di livello liberi sul mercato. Andiamo avanti con Pioli


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se la nuova proprietà davvero farà un super mercato voi ve la sentite di darlo in mano a pioli? e se poi una seconda possibilità non ci fosse? nel senso che il secondo mercato sarà molto piu contenuto un pò come sarebbe stato con mirabelli fossero rimasti (lo aveva già annunciato)
> 
> in Champions vi sentite sicuri a riavere Pioli alla guida?
> 
> ...


Bah è un discorso che ha senso fino ad un certo punto...

Pero, siccome ti vedo molto accanito sulla questione Pioli, ti chiedo, al posto suo chi vorresti?


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2022)

Come ho scritto n-mila volte. Senza Ibra sarebbe a casa da 2 anni.
Da solo fa molto molto poco, anzi forse incide al contrario.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sì, ma converrai con noi altri che "vincere quando devi vincere ad ogni costo" è più difficile se sei costretto a impiegare Diaz, Saele, Messias e se non hai altro in panchina che Bakayoko, Krunic, Maldini ecc..
> 
> Dire che Pioli è un allenatore da piazzamento anche se dovesse vincere lo Scudetto è un'affermazione poco onesta intellettualmente.
> Vincesse lo Scudetto con questa squadra avrebbe fatto un lavorone, che diventa un miracolo se consideriamo gli infortuni e gli sfavori arbitrali...


Io fossi una grande proprietà non partirei con Pioli. Perché se arriva Investcorp e acquistano Nunez, Nkunku e Asensio non puoi che partire coi favori del pronostico. Ecco che lí la pressione salirebbe esponenzialmente, poi in un ambiente come quello del Milan che non vince da molto sarebbe ancora più alta. Quest'anno gli si perdona tutto, pure il fatto che spesso nei cambi non ci capisca davvero nulla, non abbiano senso. Mette Krunic e Saele, toglie Leao che un minuto prima di essere sostituito aveva lasciato sul posto due giocatori della Lazio sfiorando il gol, sono decisioni parecchio opinabili e discutibili. Anche perché non ci sono stati crolli fisici per giustificare l'ingresso in campo di quegli elementi, più scarsi di quelli che avevi in campo per qualità tecniche.


----------



## Milanoide (25 Aprile 2022)

Solo Klopp. Nemmeno Guardiola vorrei.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io fossi una grande proprietà non partirei con Pioli. Perché se arriva Investcorp e acquistano Nunez, Nkunku e Asensio non puoi che partire coi favori del pronostico. Ecco che lí la pressione salirebbe esponenzialmente, poi in un ambiente come quello del Milan che non vince da molto sarebbe ancora più alta. Quest'anno gli si perdona tutto, pure il fatto che spesso nei cambi non ci capisca davvero nulla, non abbiano senso. Mette Krunic e Saele, toglie Leao che un minuto prima di essere sostituito aveva lasciato sul posto due giocatori della Lazio sfiorando il gol, sono decisioni parecchio opinabili e discutibili. Anche perché non ci sono stati crolli fisici per giustificare l'ingresso in campo di quegli elementi, più scarsi di quelli che avevi in campo per qualità tecniche.


Con la sculata al 92 pare aver avuto ragione,ma il succo del discorso è quello che hai detto tu. Leao aveva appena fatto uno sprint lasciando sul posto due giocatori e sfiorando il gol,il cambio con Sale è qualcosa di ingiustificabile,peggio degli ingressi di Ibra e Rebic che un senso potevano anche averlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con la sculata al 92 pare aver avuto ragione,ma il succo del discorso è quello che hai detto tu. Leao aveva appena fatto uno sprint lasciando sul posto due giocatori e sfiorando il gol,il cambio con Sale è qualcosa di ingiustificabile,peggio degli ingressi di Ibra e Rebic che un senso potevano anche averlo.


Sí che poi lo si vuole fare passare come il genio della situazione, come se avesse calcolato che Rebic avrebbe recuperato palla e Ibra avrebbe fatto assist... Su queste basi non si può neanche discutere. Io discuto la logica dei cambi che non trovo.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io fossi una grande proprietà non partirei con Pioli. Perché se arriva Investcorp e acquistano Nunez, Nkunku e Asensio non puoi che partire coi favori del pronostico. Ecco che lí la pressione salirebbe esponenzialmente, poi in un ambiente come quello del Milan che non vince da molto sarebbe ancora più alta. Quest'anno gli si perdona tutto, pure il fatto che spesso nei cambi non ci capisca davvero nulla, non abbiano senso. Mette Krunic e Saele, toglie Leao che un minuto prima di essere sostituito aveva lasciato sul posto due giocatori della Lazio sfiorando il gol, sono decisioni parecchio opinabili e discutibili. Anche perché non ci sono stati crolli fisici per giustificare l'ingresso in campo di quegli elementi, più scarsi di quelli che avevi in campo per qualità tecniche.


Quindi con chi? Giusto per capire.

Comunque Nunez Nkunku e Asensio, per rimanere sui nomi che hai citato, non sono Lewandowski e Van Basten con tutto il rispetto, se arrivano dovranno dimostrare di valere il Milan perchè non sono nessuno.

Se la proprietà alza il tiro, come speriamo tutti, la maglia del Milan tornerà a pesare tonnellate.

PS: questa cosa dei cambi sbagliati giuro mi fa sbroccare... cioè il goal è nato da una palla recuperata da Rebic a sinistra (se Leao fosse stato in campo col cavolo che Rebic sarebbe stato li), con un cross per Ibra e goal di Tonali. In pratica costruito proprio dai cambi "sbagliati" di Pioli...
Poi vabbe magari è solo fortuna, come al solito


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (25 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se la nuova proprietà davvero farà un super mercato voi ve la sentite di darlo in mano a pioli? e se poi una seconda possibilità non ci fosse? nel senso che il secondo mercato sarà molto piu contenuto un pò come sarebbe stato con mirabelli fossero rimasti (lo aveva già annunciato)
> 
> in Champions vi sentite sicuri a riavere Pioli alla guida?
> 
> ...


vado controcorrente: il primo anno proseguirei con Pioli (pur riconoscendone i limiti) poi valuterei se con qualche campione ha risultati o no, ed in caso negativo cambierei dalla stagione successiva!
Se avessimo (e dico se) una squadra con campioni veri il ruolo dell’allenatore non sarebbe solo tecnico tattico ma soprattutto di gestione del gruppo, ci sarebbero più allenatori in campo, perché i giocatori veri le partite le gestiscono in buona parte da soli!
Venendo comunque all’aspetto tattico ha fatto vedere anche delle buone cose ed in parte innovative, deve migliorare nella gestione della partita in corso con i cambi e nella mentalità di approccio alle partite stesse!


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi con chi? Giusto per capire.
> 
> Comunque Nunez Nkunku e Asensio, per rimanere sui nomi che hai citato, non sono Lewandowski e Van Basten con tutto il rispetto, se arrivano dovranno dimostrare di valere il Milan perchè non sono nessuno.
> 
> ...



Si tratta di probabilità,quante ce n'erano che avremmo segnato mettendo saele al posto di un Leao ancora in forma?pochissime...

Poi c'è la favola di Steven Bradbury che ieri Pioli ha vissuto in prima persona e farla passare per un intuizione del mister anche no!


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Aprile 2022)

Siamo primi da due anni con una rosa non da primo posto e con mille infortuni a stagione che nn ci hanno praticamente mai permesso di giocare con i titolari. Eppure siamo in vetta. Diamo a Pioli un po di acquisti forti e un preparatore serio e vediamo. Chi lo critica è coì convinto che un Allegri(Inzaghi(Conte con questa rosa avrebbero fatto di meglio( cioè aver già vinto lo scudetto)?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si tratta di probabilità,quante ce n'erano che avremmo segnato mettendo saele al posto di un Leao ancora in forma?pochissime...
> 
> Poi c'è la favola di Steven Bradbury che ieri Pioli ha vissuto in prima persona e farla passare per un intuizione del mister anche no!


E' fortuna ragazzi.

Pioli è un cane e quando le azzecca è solo fortunato 

Ripeto, azione creata da Rebic e rifinita da Ibra... boh sarà l'effetto Bradbury, che ti devo dire. Speriamo che sia cosi ogni partita.

Con questo, io me ne guardo bene elogiare e difendere un allenatore del Milan perchè so bene che ne nascono guerre puniche che a me importano meno di zero guarda. Potete anche scorticarlo vivo Pioli io non lo difendo 

Ho solo una curiosità per chi non lo vorrebbe piu al Milan: chi al suo posto?


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Siamo primi da due anni con una rosa non da primo posto e con mille infortuni a stagione che nn ci hanno praticamente mai permesso di giocare con i titolari. Eppure siamo in vetta. Diamo a Pioli un po di acquisti forti e un preparatore serio e vediamo. Chi lo critica è coì convinto che un Allegri(Inzaghi(Conte con questa rosa avrebbero fatto di meglio( cioè aver già vinto lo scudetto)?


Un allenatore che dice che il suo scudetto è essersi arrivato a giocare lo scudetto a 5 gare dalla fine per me va calciato la sera stessa.
E' un perdente e un mediocre e il salto a questa squadra l'hanno fatto fare Kjaer e Ibra.
Lo 0-5 di Bergamo e le gare orrende in cui insisteva con Biglia non vanno rimosse.
Il suo contributo è molto molto scarso, lo si nota soprattutto nelle gare più equilibrate e in cui le piccole vengono a chiudersi a San Siro.
Poi rispetto chi pensa che lui sia uno dei primari artefici della risalita, ma per me sbaglia di grosso.

PS Per pietà evito di parlare del suo staff che si guarda bene dal mettere in discussione (rivelandosi anche qui molto miope)


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che dice che il suo scudetto è essersi arrivato a giocare lo scudetto a 5 gare dalla fine per me va calciato la sera stessa.
> E' un perdente e un mediocre e il salto a questa squadra l'anno fatto fare Kjaer e Ibra.
> Il suo contributo è molto molto scarso, lo si nota soprattutto nelle gare più equilibrate e in cui le piccole vengono a chiudersi a San Siro.
> Poi rispetto chi pensa che lui sia uno dei primari artefici della risalita, ma per me sbaglia di grosso.


Perfettamente d'accordo.Sta raccogliendo più di quanto seminato,buon per noi ovvio,ma se davvero ci sarà un cambio di proprietà con grandi ambizioni bisogna ringraziarlo e pensare a fare lo step successivo anche in panca...chiedete nomi?Conte per vincere subito in Italia,Carletto se gli si fa una squadra competitiva, e poi i sogni Klopp e Pep...


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Aprile 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Un allenatore che dice che il suo scudetto è essersi arrivato a giocare lo scudetto a 5 gare dalla fine per me va calciato la sera stessa.
> E' un perdente e un mediocre e il salto a questa squadra l'hanno fatto fare Kjaer e Ibra.
> Lo 0-5 di Bergamo e le gare orrende in cui insisteva con Biglia non vanno rimosse.
> Il suo contributo è molto molto scarso, lo si nota soprattutto nelle gare più equilibrate e in cui le piccole vengono a chiudersi a San Siro.
> ...


Non sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, Pioli sta facendo un miracolo con la rosa a disposziione e dovremmo tutti ringraziarlo a vita, altro che attaccarlo. Questa squadra è stata costruita per andare in champions, non per vincere lo scudetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi con chi? Giusto per capire.
> 
> Comunque Nunez Nkunku e Asensio, per rimanere sui nomi che hai citato, non sono Lewandowski e Van Basten con tutto il rispetto, se arrivano dovranno dimostrare di valere il Milan perchè non sono nessuno.
> 
> ...


A me fa sbroccare il fatto che gli si dia ragione su aspetti del tutto aleatori. Se lancio una volta la moneta la probabilità di beccare un numero è 1/6. Se io scommetto che la moneta che uscirà dopo un lancio è 1, mentre tu scommetti sul 6 e il risultato del lancio è 1, questo non mi dà diritto ad affermare che io abbia ragione e tu torto. Non si ha la controprova di quello che sarebbe successo non facendo entrare Krunic e Saele, togliendo Diaz e Messias, ma si possono comunque valutare gli effetti che hanno avuto i cambi di Pioli. La squadra ha costruito pochissimo, i cambi hanno peggiorato la fase di costruzione di gioco e soprattutto non siamo più riuscire a pressare alti la Lazio. Dai comunque da te sto fatto della ragione e del torto di Pioli sulla base di un paio di cambi non me lo aspettavo, visto che bene o male giustifichi sempre in modo analitico le tue osservazioni  
Per il resto oggi penso che i Lewa o Benzema difficilmente verrebbero, visto che presumibilmente vorranno cercare di vincere immediatamente qualcosa a livello internazionale e non hanno davanti ancora tanti anni per poterlo fare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Siamo primi da due anni con una rosa non da primo posto e *con mille infortuni a stagione* che nn ci hanno praticamente mai permesso di giocare con i titolari. Eppure siamo in vetta. *Diamo a Pioli un* po di acquisti forti e un *preparatore serio e vediamo*. Chi lo critica è coì convinto che un Allegri(Inzaghi(Conte con questa rosa avrebbero fatto di meglio( cioè aver già vinto lo scudetto)?



Sono tutte cose che dipendono da Pioli.
Lo staff è il suo.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me fa sbroccare il fatto che gli si dia ragione su aspetti del tutto aleatori. Se lancio una volta la moneta la probabilità di beccare un numero è 1/6. Se io scommetto che la moneta che uscirà dopo un lancio è 1, mentre tu scommetti sul 6 e il risultato del lancio è 1, questo non mi dà diritto ad affermare che io abbia ragione e tu torto. Non si ha la controprova di quello che sarebbe successo non facendo entrare Krunic e Saele, togliendo Diaz e Messias, ma si possono comunque valutare gli effetti che hanno avuto i cambi di Pioli. La squadra ha costruito pochissimo, i cambi hanno peggiorato la fase di costruzione di gioco e soprattutto non siamo più riuscire a pressare alti la Lazio. Dai comunque da te sto fatto della ragione e del torto di Pioli sulla base di un paio di cambi non me lo aspettavo, visto che bene o male giustifichi sempre in modo analitico le tue osservazioni
> Per il resto oggi penso che i Lewa o Benzema difficilmente verrebbero, visto che presumibilmente vorranno cercare di vincere immediatamente qualcosa a livello internazionale e non hanno davanti ancora tanti anni per poterlo fare.


Beh scusami ma Saele è entrato al 86 esimo, come si fa a parlare di costruzione del gioco?
E' un cambio per provare a creare un'occasione nel finale e per fortuna, probabilità, lancio della monetina o chiamala come ti pare l'occasione è stata creata, proprio da Rebic a sinistra, e vinto la partita.

Quello di Krunic è un cambio per passare al 433, perchè con Messias Rebic Ibra e Leao eravamo troppo sbilanciati e disuniti, la squadra si stava spezzando in due tronconi e avremmo rischiato grosso sulle ripartenze della Lazio.

Ma guarda non mi interessa parlarne perchè non si arriva ad un punto su situazioni del genere. Per me è assurdo criticare un allenatore per queste cose pero va bene.

Ripeto la domanda: chi al suo posto?


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh scusami ma Saele è entrato al 86 esimo, come si fa a parlare di costruzione del gioco?
> E' un cambio per provare a creare un'occasione nel finale e per fortuna, probabilità, lancio della monetina o chiamala come ti pare l'occasione è stata creata, proprio da Rebic a sinistra, e vinto la partita.
> 
> Quello di Krunic è un cambio per passare al 433, perchè con Messias Rebic Ibra e Leao eravamo troppo sbilanciati e disuniti, la squadra si stava spezzando in due tronconi e avremmo rischiato grosso sulle ripartenze della Lazio.
> ...


In Ordine di preferenza Pep,Klopp,Carletto,Conte.
Magari sono sogni ma una proprietà che vuole riportarci ai vertici andrebbe si uno dei 4.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque per quello che ho visto mi farebbe strano vederlo confermato, non ha dimostrato niente, ha fatto il compitino e ha fatto finta di provarci, tecnicamente mediocre, quando ha provato a metterci del suo ha fatto disastri, quest'anno ha toppato talmente male che ha dovuto piazzare il mediano nel ruolo del 10.
> Complimenti non me ne vengono, perché è chiaro che si debba fare piazza pulita a fine stagione e puntare forte su un allenatore con una personalità differente, uno capace di pensare al gioco e non al mulino bianco, perché questo ha trovato Piollo qui, il mulino bianco, un Milan che deve fare quarto e poi hai vinto il mondo, ma dai su, ora basta, prendere giocatori seri e cambiare allenatore, tenere questo qui significa allungare il ciclo pandemico e farsi mooolto male.



Non sono un fan di Pioli, anzi, ma non sono d'accordo quando dici che ha fatto solo il compitino. Sicuramente tende ad andare in crisi in determinati momenti (cruciali), momenti in cui servirebbe il colpo di qualche vincente / campioncino in campo (ma ne ha pochi), ma ha lavorato bene col Milan in questi anni e gli va riconosciuto.
Ripeto, di certo non lo amo, ma forse meriterebbe una chance con una squadra più attrezzata per vincere. SE ci sarà la nuova proprietà e SE la stessa investirà per vincere o vai a ingaggiare un allenatore di un'altra categoria oppure devi aver fortuna a scovare quello giusto. Il problema è che i top non si muovono e costano tantissimo e la maggior parte di questi top fa parte della categoria "vinco solo con un top team" esclusa gente come Klopp o l'ex del Lille e probabilmente altri che hanno dimostrato di fare molto ma molto bene anche con squadre non top. 
Insomma io non voglio il ritorno di un Ancelotti (che era perfetto per il Milan stellare) e non vorrei neanche un Guardiola e credo che quella dell'allenatore sia una scelta molto difficile soprattutto quando devi vincere. Non dico che Pioli DEVE rimanere, sarei un bugiardo, ma credo che non sia così facile sostituirlo adeguatamente.

In sintesi non sono un pro Pioli ma non è così facile trovare un sostituto con la prospettiva di avere una rosa più forte ma che non sarà sicuramente da top team e che dovrà giocare per vincere lo scudetto e superare il girone di CL.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Siamo primi da due anni con una rosa non da primo posto e con mille infortuni a stagione che nn ci hanno praticamente mai permesso di giocare con i titolari. Eppure siamo in vetta. Diamo a Pioli un po di acquisti forti e un preparatore serio e vediamo. Chi lo critica è coì convinto che un Allegri(Inzaghi(Conte con questa rosa avrebbero fatto di meglio( cioè aver già vinto lo scudetto)?



Per me Pioli si è conquistato sul campo la conferma e merita di avere una rosa competitiva a disposizione.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In Ordine di preferenza Pep,Klopp,Carletto,Conte.
> Magari sono sogni ma una proprietà che vuole riportarci ai vertici andrebbe si uno dei 4.



Io l'unico dei 4 per cui farei follie è Klopp


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Pioli si è conquistato sul campo la conferma e merita di avere una rosa competitiva a disposizione.



Nì


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Nì



Se non merita la conferma merita l’esonero. Deciditi


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In Ordine di preferenza Pep,Klopp,Carletto,Conte.
> Magari sono sogni ma una proprietà che vuole riportarci ai vertici andrebbe si uno dei 4.


Va beh Guardiola e Klopp no comment. Come dire che una proprietà seria prende Haaland o Salah o Lewandowski o Van Dijk...
Per carità giusto pensarla come si vuole, poi pero è anche altrettanto normale rimanere delusi dalla realtà e da come vanno le cose se si sognano cose praticamente impossibili.

Su Carletto e Conte... boh Carletto fino a due anni fa era bollito, cacciato a pedate da Napoli, allenatore dell'Everton... come al solito si vive sulle montagne russe dei giudizi. Ma lui per me è come uno zio per quello che ha fatto al Milan, l'affetto verso di lui non mi rende obiettivo. Se torna sara sempre il benvenuto.

Conte... grande allenatore, ma ha giocato un solo quarto di finale di Champions in vita sua, per il resto sempre eliminazioni ai gironi e massimo agli ottavi, nonostante abbia allenato grandi squadre, se puntano davvero al vertice direi che è l'ultimo che prenderei in assoluto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh scusami ma Saele è entrato al 86 esimo, come si fa a parlare di costruzione del gioco?
> E' un cambio per provare a creare un'occasione nel finale e per fortuna, probabilità, lancio della monetina o chiamala come ti pare l'occasione è stata creata, proprio da Rebic a sinistra, e vinto la partita.
> 
> Quello di Krunic è un cambio per passare al 433, perchè con Messias Rebic Ibra e Leao eravamo troppo sbilanciati e disuniti, la squadra si stava spezzando in due tronconi e avremmo rischiato grosso sulle ripartenze della Lazio.
> ...


Ad esempio Klopp o Tuchel. Soprattutto Klopp mi auguro che con una proprietà al top venga preso in considerazione. 
Di Pioli non mi piace la gestione di alcuni elementi: per me ad esempio soffre tremendamente giocatori di carisma e dal grande ego... Ibra può morire, ma non lo toglie mai.
Io ho visto una Lazio in grave difficoltà fino a quando Pioli non ha fatto i cambi...


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non merita la conferma merita l’esonero. Deciditi



Ho scritto sopra quello che penso, non sono un suo fan e tante volte l'ho criticato duramente ma allo stesso tempo credo che non sia facile sostituirlo adeguatamente. Per andare sul sicuro ci vorrebbero un Klopp o un Conte (ma con il secondo mi verrebbe l'orticaria a vederlo nella nostra panchina) e non sarebbe facile ingaggiarli. 
La butto là, mi sbilancio, via Pioli e dentro Galtier (l'ex del Lille per intenderci) ma come dici tu forse meriterebbe di allenare un Milan più forte


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio Klopp o Tuchel. Soprattutto Klopp mi auguro che con una proprietà al top venga preso in considerazione.
> Di Pioli non mi piace la gestione di alcuni elementi: per me ad esempio soffre tremendamente giocatori di carisma e dal grande ego... Ibra può morire, ma non lo toglie mai.
> Io ho visto una Lazio in grave difficoltà fino a quando Pioli non ha fatto i cambi...


Klopp ragazzi... che dire magari. Ma tu sai come me che sia un sogno adesso irrealizzabile. Il Liverpool è il meglio del meglio, tra l'altro uno dei pochi club con palmares e prestigio simili al nostro. Se Klopp decide di cambiare aria è un discorso, ma altrimenti è impossibile e chi la pensa diversamente vive sulla Luna dai...
Sarebbe stato come anni fa sognare Ferguson sulla panchina del Milan...

Tuchel sarebbe interessante. Allenatore particolare, di grande carisma. Sarei curioso di vederlo in Italia. A me è sempre piaciuto, pure ai tempi di Dortmund, ma sai bene che sia un profilo che divide, ha sempre avuto critiche al pari degli elogi. E quest'anno con la rosa stellare che gli hanno costruito al Chelsea ha deluso di nuovo, come successo a Parigi. Fondamentalmente perchè impone un gioco molto schematico e prevedibile, troppo spesso difensivo, con tanti uomini dietro la linea della palla.

Io quando leggo che qualcuno vuole cambiare Pioli vorrei dei nomi realistici, almeno questo. Io non sono contrario al cambio di allenatore se si segue un certo principio logico, ma vorrei capire chi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ho scritto sopra quello che penso, non sono un suo fan e tante volte l'ho criticato duramente ma allo stesso tempo credo che non sia facile sostituirlo adeguatamente. Per andare sul sicuro ci vorrebbero un Klopp o un Conte (ma con il secondo mi verrebbe l'orticaria a vederlo nella nostra panchina) e non sarebbe facile ingaggiarli.
> La butto là, mi sbilancio, via Pioli e dentro Galtier (l'ex del Lille per intenderci) ma come dici tu forse meriterebbe di allenare un Milan più forte




Per me a Pioli va data la possibilità di allenare un Milan con una rosa competitiva prima di pensare a cambiarlo.
In ogni caso, io non vorrei mai Conte.


----------



## Milo (25 Aprile 2022)

Ma provare a immaginare che “””forse””” Leao all’86* era stracotto e non ne poteva più ed ha giustamente messo un altro esterno per quei 5 minuti è difficile immaginarlo?

bho a me mi sembra che vi attacchiate a tutto.

poi per me una squadra con davanti messias saele diaz krunic e la punta che arriva a malapena (nonostante lo stimi tantissimo) a 10 gol a fine stagione non merita manco il quarto posto.

prima c’era la scusa post lockdown, poi c’ha mandato in champions l’Atalanta, ora…???


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Klopp ragazzi... che dire magari. Ma tu sai come me che sia un sogno adesso irrealizzabile. Il Liverpool è il meglio del meglio, tra l'altro uno dei pochi club con palmares e prestigio simili al nostro. Se Klopp decide di cambiare aria è un discorso, ma altrimenti è impossibile e chi la pensa diversamente vive sulla Luna dai...
> Sarebbe stato come anni fa sognare Ferguson sulla panchina del Milan...
> 
> Tuchel sarebbe interessante. Allenatore particolare, di grande carisma. Sarei curioso di vederlo in Italia. A me è sempre piaciuto, pure ai tempi di Dortmund, ma sai bene che sia un profilo che divide, ha sempre avuto critiche al pari degli elogi. E quest'anno con la rosa stellare che gli hanno costruito al Chelsea ha deluso di nuovo, come successo a Parigi. Fondamentalmente perchè impone un gioco molto schematico e prevedibile, troppo spesso difensivo, con tanti uomini dietro la linea della palla.
> ...


Personalmente ritengo che prendere un allenatore vincente con una grande proprietà sia molto più fattibile che acquistare un giocatore come Lewa o Benzema. Le ragioni che adduco sono essenzialmente due:
1) campioni come Lewa o Benzema hanno ancora pochi anni di fronte ad alti livelli, pertanto vorranno giocare in squadre che puntano a vincere subito la Champions. Un allenatore invece può anche aspettare se il progetto è davvero convincente.
2) il fascino che il Milan esercita su Tuchel o Klopp o un qualunque allenatore in circolazione è ben diverso che quello che percepisce un giocatore che ha vissuto solo la parte finale del periodo berlusconiano. Riportare il Milan ai vecchi fasti intriga molto di più che allenare un PSG o un Newcastle.
Certo ci vogliono i soldi...


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> In Ordine di preferenza Pep,Klopp,Carletto,Conte.
> Magari sono sogni ma una proprietà che vuole riportarci ai vertici andrebbe si uno dei 4.


Che poi sarebbe come dire grazie, graziella e grazie.. 
Senza offesa eh. Questi bene o male gli vogliamo tutti, almeno Klopp e Pep. Ma Klopp e Pep al momento gestiscono gruppi di giocatori con ingaggi altissimi. 
Dubito che la proprietà si presenti con Klopp perché questo vorrebbe dire presentarsi altrettanto con un Halland o simile. Poi sognare non costa nulla, magari Klopp! 
A Carletto gli vogliamo bene, ma dopo la nostra esperienza sappiamo tutti che è il gestore perfetto di un 11 di campioni, già fatti e finiti. 

Se invece la nuova proprietà dovesse aumentare il budget, un obiettivo alla portata potrebbe (il condizionale è d'obbligo perché dipende anche dalla campagna acquisti) essere Conte. Ma Conte (che comunque non è al livello di quelli citati sopra) potrebbe anche stravolgere quanto di buono è stato creato.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Personalmente ritengo che prendere un allenatore vincente con una grande proprietà sia molto più fattibile che acquistare un giocatore come Lewa o Benzema. Le ragioni che adduco sono essenzialmente due:
> 1) campioni come Lewa o Benzema hanno ancora pochi anni di fronte ad alti livelli, pertanto vorranno giocare in squadre che puntano a vincere subito la Champions. Un allenatore invece può anche aspettare se il progetto è davvero convincente.
> 2) il fascino che il Milan esercita su Tuchel o Klopp o un qualunque allenatore in circolazione è ben diverso che quello che percepisce un giocatore che ha vissuto solo la parte finale del periodo berlusconiano. Riportare il Milan ai vecchi fasti intriga molto di più che allenare un PSG o un Newcastle.
> Certo ci vogliono i soldi...


Purtroppo è un falso mito il tuo ragionamento sai.

Klopp e Guardiola allenano nel miglior campionato del mondo, due società ricchissime che esaudiscono ogni loro desiderio e partono per vincere sempre tutto. Ora come ora sono irrealizzabili, cosi come era irrealizzabile all'epoca prendere Ferguson dallo United.
Non bastano i soldi, i soldi non comprano tutto ragazzi.

Certi allenatori li prendi SE LORO decidono di andarsene, esattamente come un Lewa o Benzema o Salah, non c'è alcuna differenza.

Il punto nel tuo ragionamento è semplice: riportare il Milan forse ai vecchi fasti è meglio di allenare un Liverpool già ai vecchi fasti, pieno di campioni, che puo vincere ogni anno la champions? Qui non si parla di allenare il Newcastle purtroppo, Klopp allena il Liverpool che di Champions ne ha una sola meno di noi in bacheca (per ora).

Allo stato attuale sono impossibili, semplicemente. Poi in futuro non si sa mai. In ogni caso dire che "Pioli non mi piace perchè preferisco Klopp" è un ragionamento un pochino assurdo per usare un eufemismo.
Partendo da questo presupposto, Tonali fa ca..re, meglio Kimmich, Tomori è uno scarpone, meglio Van Dijk e cosi via 

Tuchel invece dipende, se il Chelsea lo caccia lo puoi prendere come un qualunque altro allenatore.

Mi piacerebbe sentire qualche nome fattibile e realistico comunque, sarebbe già una discussione piu interessante da fare nello specifico.


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me a Pioli va data la possibilità di allenare un Milan con una rosa competitiva prima di pensare a cambiarlo.
> *In ogni caso, io non vorrei mai Conte.*


Siamo in due (e non solo.....) fratello rossonero


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Che poi sarebbe come dire grazie, graziella e grazie..
> Senza offesa eh. Questi bene o male gli vogliamo tutti, almeno Klopp e Pep. Ma Klopp e Pep al momento gestiscono gruppi di giocatori con ingaggi altissimi.
> Dubito che la proprietà si presenti con Klopp perché questo vorrebbe dire presentarsi altrettanto con un Halland o simile. Poi sognare non costa nulla, magari Klopp!
> A Carletto gli vogliamo bene, ma dopo la nostra esperienza sappiamo tutti che è il gestore perfetto di un 11 di campioni, già fatti e finiti.
> ...


Boh Gonde non saprei quanto potrebbe andare bene in questa fase. Probabilmente da noi metterebbe in campo un 3-4-2-1, che comunque richiederebbe di rivedere diverse cose in fase di campagna acquisti. Eviterei sinceramente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è un falso mito il tuo ragionamento sai.
> 
> Klopp e Guardiola allenano nel miglior campionato del mondo, due società ricchissime che esaudiscono ogni loro desiderio e partono per vincere sempre tutto. Ora come ora sono irrealizzabili, cosi come era irrealizzabile all'epoca prendere Ferguson dallo United.
> Non bastano i soldi, i soldi non comprano tutto ragazzi.
> ...


Se partiamo dal presupposto che un grande allenatore consacrato a livello internazionale non lo puoi prendere, allora torniamo al Milan dei giovani e del progetto decennale. Bisogna capire che upgrade vuole fare Investcorp, penso che se ci fossero soldi e volontà di investire prendere un grande allenatore, già affermato, non sia impossibile.


----------



## overlord (25 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Siamo in due (e non solo.....) fratello rossonero


Tre! Conte è persona squallida e allenatore mediocre. Per come la vedo io se uno vuole Andonio vuol dire che non sa bene cosa è il Milan.
Poi per carità rispetto per tutte le opinioni....pensa che c'è chi vorrebbe Zidane, il non allenatore per definizione.

Pioli alla fine ha sicuramente dei limiti (che si spera riesca a superare una volta per tutte) però va detto che è da due anni in testa alla classifica con una rosa da quinto posto. Inutile girarci intorno, quello siamo....ogni posizione sopra al quinto posto è oro colato.
Kloop Pep o altri top non avrebbero vinto lo scudetto in carrozza con questa stessa rosa....

Farei un ulteriore step di rosa con Pioli e poi vediamo come gira lui e come gira il nostro bilancio.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boh Gonde non saprei quanto potrebbe andare bene in questa fase. Probabilmente da noi metterebbe in campo un 3-4-2-1, che comunque richiederebbe di rivedere diverse cose in fase di campagna acquisti. Eviterei sinceramente.


Appunto e sono d'accordo. Per me è tutto da verificare, dubito che sia in grado di dare continuità e migliorare ciò che di buono è stato fatto. Conte è bravo a ricostruire subito da zero una squadra che non ha una identità, e non siamo noi quelli. 
Per questo dico che alla luce di tutte queste variabili, è difficile trovare (realisticamente parlando) in questo momento storico un allenatore per il Milan che possa fare meglio di Pioli (non che sia meglio) o che possa quantomeno non danneggiare il suo lavoro. 

Dobbiamo tornare a essere una squadra protagonista in Italia e in Europa prima di ambire ai pezzi da 90. Speriamo che il processo, con questa nuova proprietà, sia il più breve possibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Appunto e sono d'accordo. Per me è tutto da verificare, dubito che sia in grado di dare continuità e migliorare ciò che di buono è stato fatto. Conte è bravo a ricostruire subito da zero una squadra che non ha una identità, e non siamo noi quelli.
> Per questo dico che alla luce di tutte queste variabili, è difficile trovare (realisticamente parlando) in questo momento storico un allenatore per il Milan che possa fare meglio di Pioli (non che sia meglio) o che possa quantomeno non danneggiare il suo lavoro.
> 
> Dobbiamo tornare a essere una squadra protagonista in Italia e in Europa prima di ambire ai pezzi da 90. Speriamo che il processo, con questa nuova proprietà, sia il più breve possibile.


Comunque visto che mi si chiede di trovare nomi diversi dai soliti, uno che a me intriga e che potrebbe starci nel progetto del Milan attuale che parla molto francese è Galtier. Tra l'altro la sua filosofia di gioco si incastra alla perfezione con il nostro modo di giocare attuale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

Al momento cambierei Pioli SOLO con Guardiola o Klopp.
Sarei indeciso su Conte, perchè ci garantirebbe lo scudo ma al contempo creerebbe un ambiente folle e psicopatico rovinando i giocatori.
Capitolo Ancelotti: forse, ma eventualmente tra 2-3 anni se allestisci una squadra piena di campioni. Carletto è un gestore, ma dorme in panca, non trasmette carica e non è un tattico particolarmente brillante.
Ma tutti gli altri, nemmeno lontanamente li considero.
Pioli, o uno di questi 4 (meglio i primi 2)


----------



## folletto (25 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento cambierei Pioli SOLO con Guardiola o Klopp.
> Sarei indeciso su Conte, perchè ci garantirebbe lo scudo ma al contempo creerebbe un ambiente folle e psicopatico rovinando i giocatori.
> Capitolo Ancelotti: forse, ma eventualmente tra 2-3 anni se allestisci una squadra piena di campioni. Carletto è un gestore, ma dorme in panca, non trasmette carica e non è un tattico particolarmente brillante.
> Ma tutti gli altri, nemmeno lontanamente li considero.
> Pioli, o uno di questi 4 (meglio i primi 2)


Concordo su tutto tranne che per Guardiola. sarà che mi sta antipatico ma è uno che con veri top team ha vinto meno di quanto avrebbe dovuto (Barcellona escluso). E sì, Carletto neanche va bene.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento cambierei Pioli SOLO con Guardiola o Klopp.
> Sarei indeciso su Conte, perchè ci garantirebbe lo scudo ma al contempo creerebbe un ambiente folle e psicopatico rovinando i giocatori.
> Capitolo Ancelotti: forse, ma eventualmente tra 2-3 anni se allestisci una squadra piena di campioni. Carletto è un gestore, ma dorme in panca, non trasmette carica e non è un tattico particolarmente brillante.
> Ma tutti gli altri, nemmeno lontanamente li considero.
> Pioli, o uno di questi 4 (meglio i primi 2)



Sono d'accordo, i nomi migliori sono sempre i soliti e per molti motivi irraggiungibili.
Ma va bene così, non è neanche detto farebbero benissimo, quantomeno da subito e solo a patto di comprare campioni di prima fascia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al momento cambierei Pioli SOLO con Guardiola o Klopp.
> Sarei indeciso su Conte, perchè ci garantirebbe lo scudo ma al contempo creerebbe un ambiente folle e psicopatico rovinando i giocatori.
> Capitolo Ancelotti: forse, ma eventualmente tra 2-3 anni se allestisci una squadra piena di campioni. Carletto è un gestore, ma dorme in panca, non trasmette carica e non è un tattico particolarmente brillante.
> Ma tutti gli altri, nemmeno lontanamente li considero.
> Pioli, o uno di questi 4 (meglio i primi 2)


Ancelotti secondo me non è adatto al Milan... È appunto un gestore di fuoriclasse. Anche Zidane ha dimostrato di saper far bene con giocatori già esperti. A Milan vedo meglio allenatori come Klopp, Tuchel o, per fare un nome nuovo, Galtier. Per capirci è l'allenatore con cui il Lille ha vinto la Ligue 1 e ha fatto bene anche quest'anno alla guida del Nizza. Un allenatore che tra l'altro andrebbe bene nel nostro progetto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque visto che mi si chiede di trovare nomi diversi dai soliti, uno che a me intriga e che potrebbe starci nel progetto del Milan attuale che parla molto francese è Galtier. Tra l'altro la sua filosofia di gioco si incastra alla perfezione con il nostro modo di giocare attuale.


Se non altro è un allenatore interessante, ma sarebbe una scommessa. Chi fa queste scelte spesso è la Roma (Fonseca, Luis Enrique, Garcia) che da anni è in cerca di un'identità ed è sempre in perenne costruzione/distruzione, lo vedrei bene proprio lì.
Magari da noi farebbe bene, chi lo sa. Lo vedo più però come un allenatore per costruire che per fare uno step ulteriore, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Se non altro è un allenatore interessante, ma sarebbe una scommessa. Chi fa queste scelte spesso è la Roma (Fonseca, Luis Enrique, Garcia) che da anni è in cerca di un'identità ed è sempre in perenne costruzione/distruzione, lo vedrei bene proprio lì.
> Magari da noi farebbe bene, chi lo sa. Lo vedo più però come un allenatore per costruire che per fare uno step ulteriore, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


Se vuoi fare uno step avanti, puoi partire da uno come lui. Abbiamo una società che ha forti legami col calcio francese, ha diversi giocatori francesi e altri potrebbero arrivare. Puntare su Galtier sarebbe una scelta ragionata a mio avviso. Mi convince meno ad esempio Marco Rose del Dortmund: la fase offensiva è eccellente, ma gioca un calcio fin troppo propositivo esponendosi anche a imbarcate.


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me a Pioli va data la possibilità di allenare un Milan con una rosa competitiva prima di pensare a cambiarlo.
> In ogni caso, io non vorrei mai Conte.


In effetti... ma i risultati nel calcio contano ancora o no? Pioli sono due anni che con la quarta rosa del campionato e giocando senza uno straccio di attaccante affidabile come continuità, arriva secondo (voglio scrivere già secondo, per scaramanzia). Non sarà un grande stratega, ok, ma chi lo è? Sapete che le partite interne con le provinciali durante la stagione le pareggiano e le perdono anche Pep, Conte e gli altri santoni, nei loro campionati? Poi è chiaro che loro sono di un altro pianeta, ma è così, succede anche a loro, sissignori. Il decantato Conte, avesse avuto la rosa del Milan (per assurda ipotesi, perchè il signorino è bravo, anzi, bravissimo, ma diciamo che gli piace avere sempre una ferrari sotto il deretano, salvo levare le tende ai primi segnali di smobilitazione) siamo sicuri che avrebbe fatto meglio di Pioli? La domanda è seria, eh... Sì magari avrebbe cavato il sangue dalle rape in certe situazioni, ma nei periodi di appannamento della squadra, (ci sarebbero stati anche con lui, su oltre 50 partite ufficiali, piaccia o no...) con i suoi atteggiamenti da piangina e da checca isterica, quanto vogliamo scommettere che avrebbe disintegrato lo spogliatoio e perso il controllo della squadra? Dopo ieri sera, il bistrattato Pioli è 3-0 negli scontri diretti contro Sua Santità Sarri, con 8 gol fatti e uno subito, ma ovviamente, col senno di poi, "La Lazio è scarsa", peccato che ad agosto nelle previsioni, la Lazio oggi doveva essere avanti a noi minimo di 15 punti, perchè "Loro hanno in panchina Sarri e noi andiamo avanti col prete Pioli". Vogliamo parlare di Mourinho? Anche lì fegati spappolati ovunque dopo l'annuncio dei giallorossi, come sono andati gli scontri diretti? Basta il cannocchiale per vedere dov'è in classifica dietro di noi Special One, per vedere quanto dista dalla squadra allenata dal "Prete?". L'ingiocabile Inter, sì quelli che hanno il novello Herrera in panchina, quelli con gli occhi azzurri, biondi, che scopano solo loro, è dovuta ricorrere alla coppa italia e all'ennesimo furto per vincere un derby su quattro contro l'armata brancaleone allenata dal "Prete" e allora? Pioli si merita o no almeno un anno di avere le chiavi di questo ***** di squadrone, se - Dio volesse - dovesse davvero essere allestito con la nuova proprietà e i nuovi capitali, o vogliamo andare a rincorrere le chimere?


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi fare uno step avanti, puoi partire da uno come lui. Abbiamo una società che ha forti legami col calcio francese, ha diversi giocatori francesi e altri potrebbero arrivare. Puntare su Galtier sarebbe una scelta ragionata a mio avviso. Mi convince meno ad esempio Marco Rose del Dortmund: la fase offensiva è eccellente, ma gioca un calcio fin troppo propositivo esponendosi anche a imbarcate.


Eh ma la pensiamo diversamente. Per me invece nel momento in cui siamo abbiamo bisogno di quella continuità che ci possa consentire uno step ulteriore.
Questo step per me passa necessariamente dai giocatori, dal mercato. Perché ormai si è creato un gruppo, abbiamo cementato un'identità forte che un nuovo allenatore con un background non adeguato rischia di mandarla in fumo.
Diversamente, solo un top allenatore , con spalle larghissime, potrebbe darci quello step immediato, ma anche perché quel top porterebbe automaticamente campioni. Ma a quel punto torniamo sul discorso di prima del "realisticamente parlando" o sul rischio Conte.

Poi ripeto, magari prendi la scommessa e ti può andare bene, ma questo momento, secondo me, non è il momento dell'azzardo, del rischio, della ricostruzione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non merita la conferma merita l’esonero. Deciditi


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>



Ti senti bene?


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2022)

Vinca o non vinca per me il suo ciclo è finito.
Ha fatto 3 anni, nel calcio moderno sono un’enormità


----------



## El picinin (25 Aprile 2022)

Italia dove conta chi ti manda e non chi sei, diamo un po' di merito dove c'è,e per me ne ha tanti di meriti,non si può sentire massacrati dagli arbitri,ma poteva dare di più,non ha una rosa adeguata ,ma poteva dare di più,massacrati dagli infortuni,ma poteva dare di più.Tutto e il contrario di tutto,non e il mio modo di vedere il calcio ma


----------



## Gamma (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi con chi? Giusto per capire.
> 
> Comunque Nunez Nkunku e Asensio, per rimanere sui nomi che hai citato, non sono Lewandowski e Van Basten con tutto il rispetto, se arrivano dovranno dimostrare di valere il Milan perchè non sono nessuno.
> 
> ...



La verità è che se in panchina ci fosse stato Conte, quei cambi "insensati" sarebbero stati lo spunto per imbastirlo ulteriormente come "vincente", dato che lo ha fatto Pioli non ci si accontenta di aver vinto grazie a due subentrati che sono stati coinvolti nel gol vittoria, ma si cerca il pelo nell'uovo anche in queste circostanze.
Con i se e con i ma poi non si ricava nulla, magari con Leao da quella parte del campo non avremmo recuperato il pallone decisivo.

Insomma, Pioli per essere apprezzato da tutti deve vincere 4-0 con tutte le squadre di Serie A, magari con doppietta di Messias e di Bakayoko.

Non mi riferisco a nessuno particolarmente eh, non lo faccio mai, ma è opinione molto diffusa quella che Pioli sia solo un mediocre (cosa che indubbiamente è stato), ma negli due anni ha dimostrato il contrario.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah è un discorso che ha senso fino ad un certo punto...
> 
> Pero, siccome ti vedo molto accanito sulla questione Pioli, ti chiedo, al posto suo chi vorresti?


beh dai fate sempre la stessa domanda..i nomi son sempre quelli

io direi Conte..per il campionato..perchè per me con lui l'anno scorso avremmo vinto e anche quest'anno (che ancora non è finito sia chiaro)

ma se abbiamo ambizioni europee e mi sembra che con gli arabi le avremo direi Ancelotti che è adatto a gestire i campioni e a vincere le partite che contano sul serio

un mio vecchio feticcio che rimane intatto è Sarri..che ha dimostrato di essere anche bravo con i campioni e di vincere quando aveva una squadra per vincere (sia in italia che in europa)

comunque a margine di questo si forse siamo (sono perlomeno) un pò ingeneroso con PIoli...purtroppo la coppa italia ha ulteriormente aumentato i miei dubbi

diciamo che se vince lo scudetto allora sarò felice che resti..anche se per me per la champions non è adatto a prescindere


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi fare uno step avanti, puoi partire da uno come lui. Abbiamo una società che ha forti legami col calcio francese, ha diversi giocatori francesi e altri potrebbero arrivare. Puntare su Galtier sarebbe una scelta ragionata a mio avviso. Mi convince meno ad esempio Marco Rose del Dortmund: la fase offensiva è eccellente, ma gioca un calcio fin troppo propositivo esponendosi anche a imbarcate.


In questo momento Emery e una spanna sopra tanti . Non da sottovalutare Dionisio e Juric.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Manchester City-Real.
E' il 26° minuto,il City conduce già per 2-0 e il Real pare una barca pronta ad affondare da un momento all'altro.

Contropiede clamoroso del City che si ritrova con Mahrez involato verso la porta,con un solo difensore del Real a difendere e un altro giocatore del City tutto solo pronto a ricevere un pallone facile facile che l'avrebbe portato a ritrovarsi a tu per tu con Courtois.
Invece Mahrez,un pò egoisticamente,avanza ancora e infine calcia verso la porta,sprecando la clamorosa occasione di portare il City sul 3-0.

Guardiola in panchina impazzisce.
Si alza,corre,gesticola,urla e si dispera.
E' incaszato non solo per il goal mancato che li avrebbe portati a mettere subito la partita al sicuro,ma anche per l'errore del suo giocatore.

Poi mi viene da pensare a Pioli,che in qualsiasi situazione,sia che stai vincendo 1-0 o perdendo 3-0,usa sempre e solo il metodo della carota.
Sbagli ad 1 metro dalla porta ? "bravo ante,bravo sando,bravo rade,bravo brahim"
Sbagli ad 1 cm dalla porta ? "Bravo zlatan,bravo olivier,bravo benna"
Ti fai autorete ? "Bravo alessio,bravo davide,bravo theo"

Una piccola differenza tra chi vuole sempre il massimo da ogni situazione (e dai suoi giocatori) e di chi si accontenta.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Manchester City-Real.
> E' il 26° minuto,il City conduce già per 2-0 e il Real pare una barca pronta ad affondare da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Contropiede clamoroso del City che si ritrova con Mahrez involato verso la porta,con un solo difensore del Real a difendere e un altro giocatore del City tutto solo pronto a ricevere un pallone facile facile che l'avrebbe portato a ritrovarsi a tu per tu con Courtois.
> ...



Forse c'è anche una "piccola" differenza tra i calciatori a disposizione di Guardiola e quelli di cui SI E' DOVUTO accontentare Pioli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse c'è anche una "piccola" differenza tra i calciatori a disposizione di Guardiola e quelli di cui SI E' DOVUTO accontentare Pioli.



E già,infatti anche Conte quando allenava Giaccherini,Matri,Padoin,Krasic (che per la cronaca,sono quelli che ci hanno soffiato lo scudetto del 2011) non si incazzava mai,ma dalla panchina applaudiva sempre con "bravo giacche,bravo alessandro".
Ritenta,sarai più fortunato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E già,infatti anche Conte quando allenava Giaccherini,Matri,Padoin,Krasic (che per la cronaca,sono quelli che ci hanno soffiato lo scudetto del 2011) non si incazzava mai,ma dalla panchina applaudiva sempre con "bravo giacche,bravo alessandro".
> Ritenta,sarai più fortunato


Si tratta semplicemente di approcci differenti, il "metodo Conte" non è necessariamente quello più giusto. Tutto dipende dalla materia prima a disposizione, poi per qualcuno "bastone e carota" funziona meglio delle sole "bastonate" e viceversa. Non mi sembra che Pioli stia facendo poi tanto male con il suo approccio, anzi, al netto di qualche errore arbitrale di troppo saremmo primi con più margine. Al contrario, con il gol di Muntari regolare Andonio Gonde avrebbe vinto ugualmente quello scudetto? Non ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E già,infatti anche Conte quando allenava Giaccherini,Matri,Padoin,Krasic (che per la cronaca,sono quelli che ci hanno soffiato lo scudetto del 2011) non si incazzava mai,ma dalla panchina applaudiva sempre con "bravo giacche,bravo alessandro".
> Ritenta,sarai più fortunato



Amico mio tu Pioli non lo digerisci a prescindere.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Si tratta semplicemente di approcci differenti, il "metodo Conte" non è necessariamente quello più giusto. Tutto dipende dalla materia prima a disposizione, poi per qualcuno "bastone e carota" funziona meglio delle sole "bastonate" e viceversa. Non mi sembra che Pioli stia facendo poi tanto male con il suo approccio, anzi, al netto di qualche errore arbitrale di troppo saremmo primi con più margine. Al contrario, con il gol di Muntari regolare Andonio Gonde avrebbe vinto ugualmente quello scudetto? Non ne sono sicuro.



Pioli paga l'essere troppo signore. Io al Milan uno come Conte non lo voglio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Si tratta semplicemente di approcci differenti, il "metodo Conte" non è necessariamente quello più giusto. Tutto dipende dalla materia prima a disposizione, poi per qualcuno "bastone e carota" funziona meglio delle sole "bastonate" e viceversa. Non mi sembra che Pioli stia facendo poi tanto male con il suo approccio, anzi, al netto di qualche errore arbitrale di troppo saremmo primi con più margine. Al contrario, con il gol di Muntari regolare Andonio Gonde avrebbe vinto ugualmente quello scudetto? Non ne sono sicuro.



Non sto dicendo che sia quello migliore,anche perchè con Pioli non avremo mai la controprova,però avere una carica in più dalla panchina spesso ti porta ad approcciare con più grinta determinate situazioni e a dare in campo non il 100%,ma il 110% per la causa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio tu Pioli non lo digerisci a prescindere.



Tu non lo sai,ma il 10 marzo 2021,giorno della mia iscrizione al sito (seguivo sempre ma da non registrato) , il mio primissimo messaggio fu scritto in sostegno a Pioli


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tu non lo sai,ma il 10 marzo 2021,giorno della mia iscrizione al sito (seguivo sempre ma da non registrato) , *il mio primissimo messaggio fu per sostenere Pioli *



A quanto pare il tuo primo messaggio lo consideri un errore per cui ti stai scusando ancora oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Manchester City-Real.
> E' il 26° minuto,il City conduce già per 2-0 e il Real pare una barca pronta ad affondare da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Contropiede clamoroso del City che si ritrova con Mahrez involato verso la porta,con un solo difensore del Real a difendere e un altro giocatore del City tutto solo pronto a ricevere un pallone facile facile che l'avrebbe portato a ritrovarsi a tu per tu con Courtois.
> ...


Mi sa che non conosci affatto lo stile di Guardiola.

E' famoso per non rimproverare i giocatori in partita. Anche Klopp e Ancelotti tra l'altro lo sono. Poi che si arrabbino e si disperino in panchina è umano.

Direi che hai preso proprio l'esempio sbagliato.

Di Guardiola sono famosi gli allenamenti. Perchè è pignolo e pretende davvero tanto. Ma per i giocatori ha sempre parole al miele e anzi ha avuto spesso difficoltà a interfacciarsi duramente coi giocatori, come tra l'altro racconta bene pure Ibra nella sua autobiografia.

D'altronde, quando hai a che fare coi campioni devi fare cosi. Oppure pensi che urlare in faccia a uno come Modric aiuti? Come minimo ti manda a ca..re seduta stante, rinfacciandoti giustamente il fatto che ha vinto tutto e sa benissimo da solo come si fa 

Ma, d'altronde, da milanista di lungo corso, sai bene che coi campioni paga lo stile Ancelotti, non certo quello Conte.

Detto questo, Pioli allena Messias e non Mahrez, difficile fare un paragone. Ma probabilmente uno allena ad un livello l'altro ad un altro perchè Guardiola è molto piu bravo di Pioli, penso questo sia fuori discussione.

PS: riguardo lo stile, comunque, Ancelotti Guardiola Klopp Pochettino Tuchel Nagelsmann... pure Emery... ti pare un caso che nessuno abbia lo stile aggressivo alla Conte? Forse, a certi livelli, in certi spogliatoi, di fronte ad un certo tipo di giocatori, è necessario essere calmi, seri e diplomatici...


----------



## mil77 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E già,infatti anche Conte quando allenava Giaccherini,Matri,Padoin,Krasic (che per la cronaca,sono quelli che ci hanno soffiato lo scudetto del 2011) non si incazzava mai,ma dalla panchina applaudiva sempre con "bravo giacche,bravo alessandro".
> Ritenta,sarai più fortunato


Ma poi chi ga detto che Pioli usa solo la carota? Io durante le partite lo vedo ********** e urlare contro sia agli arbitri che ai suoi giocatori


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma poi chi ga detto che Pioli usa solo la carota? Io durante le partite lo vedo ********** e urlare contro sia agli arbitri che ai suoi giocatori



Non sembra arrabbiato perchè non si strappa i capelli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il tuo primo messaggio lo consideri un errore per cui ti stai scusando ancora oggi.



Beh,diciamo che potevo esordire in modo migliore  
Però la passata stagione meritava una chance per averci sollevato e portato a lottare fino a febbraio per il titolo,ed infatti lo difendevo per questo.
Chance che ha avuto quest'anno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non conosci affatto lo stile di Guardiola.
> 
> E' famoso per non rimproverare i giocatori in partita. Anche Klopp e Ancelotti tra l'altro lo sono. Poi che si arrabbino e si disperino in panchina è umano.
> 
> ...



Si,ma io parlo durante la partita.
Ieri era incaszato a bestia e non ha fatto nulla per nasconderlo.
Ed è anche giusto così,perchè un buon tecnico deve sempre pretendere il massimo.
Poi ovvio che non urli in faccia a Modric,ma a maggior ragione,noi quanti Modric abbiamo in squadra ? 
Quanti ex palloni d'oro abbiamo in squadra ?



mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma poi chi ga detto che Pioli usa solo la carota? Io durante le partite lo vedo ********** e urlare contro sia agli arbitri che ai suoi giocatori



Contro gli arbitri si,infatti spesso si becca richiami o ammonizioni.
Ma contro i giocatori molto molto raramente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,diciamo che potevo esordire in modo migliore
> Però la passata stagione meritava una chance per averci sollevato e portato a lottare fino a febbraio per il titolo,ed infatti lo difendevo per questo.
> *Chance che ha avuto quest'anno.*



Per me, come ho giè detto altrove, Pioli con la conquista matematica della qualificazione in CL, si è meritato di restare. 
Spero che la nuova proprietà gli dia la possibilità di allenare una rosa completa. A quel punto si dovrebbero pretendere i risultati e in caso negativo cambiare.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Manchester City-Real.
> E' il 26° minuto,il City conduce già per 2-0 e il Real pare una barca pronta ad affondare da un momento all'altro.
> 
> Contropiede clamoroso del City che si ritrova con Mahrez involato verso la porta,con un solo difensore del Real a difendere e un altro giocatore del City tutto solo pronto a ricevere un pallone facile facile che l'avrebbe portato a ritrovarsi a tu per tu con Courtois.
> ...


Parole da scolpire su pietra.
Ma a quanto sembra non è facile da capire.
Un allenatore che non siincazza non è un allenatore completo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli paga l'essere *troppo signore*. Io al Milan uno come Conte non lo voglio.



Eh beh,noi abbiamo dei "lord" in panchina,dei lord in dirigenza...e infatti ce lo buttano continuamente nelle chiappe senza vassellina e ora siamo considerati eterni secondi.
Peccato non poter esporre il titolo di lord nella nostra sala trofei 

Che poi tu sei anche vecio e ti sei goduto ben 36 trofei,quindi la scorpacciata l'hai già fatta e ora puoi anche attendere un anno in più prima di vederne un altro 
Però pensa alle nuove generazioni.
Per dirti,mio nipote l'unico trofeo a cui ha assistito è stata la supercoppa italiana del 16/17.
Con Montella allenatore. MONTELLA !!!!

E questo mappazzone per dirti che abbiamo fame di trofei !
Che sia campionato,CL (magari),coppa italia,non importa,ma abbiamo bisogno di tronare a vincerli il prima possibile.

Ecco perchè contesto sempre le frasi di circostanza "eh,sarà per il prossimo anno".
Sarà per il prossimo anno un casso,come direbbe Sgarbi 
E rischiare di non vincere ancora nulla neanche il prossimo anno perchè siamo riconoscenti a pioli......anche no.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,noi abbiamo dei "lord" in panchina,dei lord in dirigenza...e infatti ce lo buttano continuamente nelle chiappe senza vassellina e ora siamo considerati eterni secondi.
> Peccato non poter esporre il titolo di lord nella nostra sala trofei
> 
> *Che poi tu sei anche vecio e ti sei goduto ben 36 trofei,quindi la scorpacciata l'hai già fatta e ora puoi anche attendere un anno in più prima di vederne un altro *
> ...



Quelli come me si sono visti pure la B per due volte ma essere anziani ha anche i propri vantaggi  Tu "giovanotto" impara a soffrire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho una grande paura, la prossima partita è cruciale, quest'anno fin ora partite come questa le abbiamo toppate tutte. Ti prego Piolo, fai il miracolo e fai ricredere tutti


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2022)

Padre Pioli, il destino è nelle tue mani (sperando non siano bucate).


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Appendi allo spogliatoi tutti gli articolo contro il Milan degli ultimi due anni.

Bastano questi:

"Milan come il Leicester"
"Il Milan VAR"

Devi solo fare un lavoro sulla testa in queste partite, siamo troppo contratti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Appendi allo spogliatoi tutti gli articolo contro il Milan degli ultimi due anni.
> 
> Bastano questi:
> 
> ...



Lasciamo perdere,è stato fatto qualcosa di simile anche per le partite di europa league di 1 anno fa  
Poi abbiamo rischiato di prenderle dal Rio Ave,salvati solamente dai rigori infiniti


----------



## JoKeR (27 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere,è stato fatto qualcosa di simile anche per le partite di europa league di 1 anno fa
> Poi abbiamo rischiato di prenderle dal Rio Ave,salvati solamente dai rigori infiniti


Stavolta ti correggo: Padre Pioli a gennaio 2020 appese la classifica della serie A... da allora siamo migliorati...
Lui, Tonali e Calabria schiumavano rabbia domenica.

Appenderei anche i commenti arbitrali dopo i furti di quest'anno.

Dai Stefano....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Stavolta ti correggo: Padre Pioli a gennaio 2020 appese la classifica della serie A... da allora siamo migliorati...
> Lui, Tonali e Calabria schiumavano rabbia domenica.
> 
> Appenderei anche i commenti arbitrali dopo i furti di quest'anno.
> ...



Chissà..
Il fatto di avere nuovamente lo scudetto che dipenderà solo e soltanto da noi mi rincuora,ma il nostro pinolo solitamente queste partite le sbaglia clamorosamente.
Però forse è un bene affrontare fiorentina,atalanta e verona (sperando non sia fatal verona),perchè almeno sono tutte squadre che possono farti un culo così,ma che comunque non parcheggiano l'autobus davanti alla porta e ti permettono di giocare


----------



## Gamma (27 Aprile 2022)

Non siamo gli unici a perdere partite del genere, anche l'Inter lo fa.
Lo dico per coloro che erano convintissimi che i nerazzurri avrebbero fatto un filotto di vittorie...

io ho sempre pensato che avrebbero ceduto qualcosa, ma confidavo in Cagliari e Samp, non mi aspettavo il regalone dal Bologna, sono sincero. È il più bel regalo che ci potessero fare e che potessero fare al mister.

Ora non dobbiamo fare passi falsi.
Io mi fido di Pioli e spero che arrivi lo Scudetto per smentire tutti coloro che lo definiscono un perdente.

Non voglio neanche rimarcare che con un arbitraggio giusto avremmo praticamente quasi vinto lo Scudetto (+4 noi, -3 l'Inter... fatevi due conti), voglio solo tifare con tutto me stesso il mister e i ragazzi perché meritano una grande soddisfazione.


----------



## bmb (27 Aprile 2022)

Fallo per tua madre mister


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Appendi allo spogliatoi tutti gli articolo contro il Milan degli ultimi due anni.
> 
> Bastano questi:
> 
> ...


A Roma abbiamo messo un'intensità pazzesca, eravamo all over, abbiamo giocato stabilmente di là e coi centrali altissimi, mi aspetto che il Milan giochi sempre così, a tutta, come l'anno scorso a parte col Cagliari.
I ritmi li dobbiamo dettare noi e il destino è nelle nostre mani, niente più scuse, è ora di dare tutto.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2022)

è ora di diventare grande Stefano...o fai il salto ora o non lo fai piu

è tutto nelle nostre mani

qui ora conta molto l'aspetto mentale piu che tutto il resto e qui tocca a te

dimostraci che hai fatto il salto e che possiamo contare su di te!


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se la nuova proprietà davvero farà un super mercato voi ve la sentite di darlo in mano a pioli? e se poi una seconda possibilità non ci fosse? nel senso che il secondo mercato sarà molto piu contenuto un pò come sarebbe stato con mirabelli fossero rimasti (lo aveva già annunciato)
> 
> in Champions vi sentite sicuri a riavere Pioli alla guida?
> 
> ...


Nessun ds sano di mente rivoluzionerebbe questa rosa e questo gruppo.
Con 3-4 elementi e qualcuno di contorno questa squadra ti ammazza il campionato.

E se Pioli ha perfettamente in mano questo gruppo non vedo perché non possa allenare questo gruppo + 4 acquisti congeniali e logici per questa rosa.

Poi se arriva un emiro e anziché una squadra di calcio vuole una parata di stelle...mi potrei eccitare e preoccupare al tempo stesso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Nessun ds sano di mente rivoluzionerebbe questa rosa e questo gruppo.
> Con 3-4 elementi e qualcuno di contorno questa squadra ti ammazza il campionato.*
> 
> E se Pioli ha perfettamente in mano questo gruppo non vedo perché non possa allenare questo gruppo + 4 acquisti congeniali e logici per questa rosa.
> ...



Se siamo dove siamo è perchè la serie A è un campionato totalmente ridicolo,superiore solamente a campionati di  come la ligue 1 e la buundesliga (e superiore da poco,dal momento che per 10 anni di fila è stato anche inutile seguire la serie A,proprio come oggi è inutile seguire la bundesliga sotto il dominio bayer).
Ma non avete visto che fine hanno fatto le nostre squadre italiane in Champions ?

Se proprio vogliamo parlare di acquisti,serve un terzino destro titolare.
Serve un difensore titolare.
Serve un esterno destro titolare.
Serve un trequartista titolare.
Serve un attaccante titolare.

E siamo già a 5 (e solo titolari)

Poi se proprio proprio vogliamo fare i pignoli per la questione liste,servirà un secondo portiere italiano.
Poi servirà un terzino sinistro di riserva,che dovrà essere una priorità
Con Kessie e Bakayoko via,krunic (speriamo VIA),servirà un altro centrocampista di riserva,oltre al ritorno di Pobega.
Poi si dovrà valutare Diaz,Florenzi,Messias
E Saelemeker ? 

3-4 acquisti se vogliamo vivacchiare e sperare di provare a giocarcela per lo scudetto del prossimo anno,altrimenti 8-9 acquisti se vogliamo puntare anche a migliorare il piazzamento europeo,allungando (e migliorando) anche la nostra panchina.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se siamo dove siamo è perchè la serie A è un campionato totalmente ridicolo,superiore solamente a campionati di  come la ligue 1 e la buundesliga (e superiore da poco,dal momento che per 10 anni di fila è stato anche inutile seguire la serie A,proprio come oggi è inutile seguire la bundesliga sotto il dominio bayer).
> Ma non avete visto che fine hanno fatto le nostre squadre italiane in Champions ?
> 
> Se proprio vogliamo parlare di acquisti,serve un terzino destro titolare.
> ...


Diamine 4 titolari sono mica pochi.
Più altrettanti di contorno.
Metti in questo 11 titolare un 10 , un 7, il vice kessie e pure un 9.
Poi altri elementi per completare la rosa .
Ammazzi il campionato a gennaio...
E in Europa ti diverti.
Senza dimenticare però l'alchimia del gruppo perché il calcio è un gioco di squadra e noi abbiamo uno spogliatoio incredibile per unità d'intenti e compattezza.
Non sottovalutiamo questi aspetti che tocco sempre.
Il Milan quando ha vinto lo ha fatto perché aveva grandi uomini e uno spogliatoio unico.


Concordo che la serie A faccia pena ma fin quando giochiamo in questo campionato giocoforza dobbiamo paragonarci a questo contesto.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Altra formazione sbagliata col solito Diaz inutile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Altra formazione sbagliata col solito Diaz inutile.



Aggiungo io : altra entrata in campo con il cagotto,abbiamo rischiato di subire goal dopo 40 secondi e dopo qualche minuto con Igor.
Speriamo nel secondo tempo,ma che pena oh.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Niente ste partite così importanti non riesce mai a prepararle come si deve. Limitato.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Non si segna mai nei primi tempi. Va beh meglio così che perdere il campionato all'ultima giornata


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

Altra partita per scappare e si cagano tutti sotto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Ha l’occasione di scrollarsi di dosso l’etichetta di perdente, non la deve buttare. Questa Fiorentina ha preso quattro ceffoni dall’Udinese.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aggiungo io : altra entrata in campo con il cagotto,abbiamo rischiato di subire goal dopo 40 secondi e dopo qualche minuto con Igor.
> Speriamo nel secondo tempo,ma che pena oh.


Non agrediamo in avanti, hanno sempre la superiorità numerica, e lo scarico pronto. Male molto molto male.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha l’occasione di scrollarsi di dosso l’etichetta di perdente, non la deve buttare. Questa Fiorentina ha preso quattro ceffoni dall’Udinese.


È limitato,e non sfangherà mai questi match senza faticare. Ma chi gli ha costruito il reparto offensivo non può passare indenne da critiche.


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (1 Maggio 2022)

Primo tempo male male sembrano hanno tutti paura di sbagliare.. rettificando comunque ricordiamo che questa squadra è una delle più giovani europee per cui senza esperienza (a parte due tre giocatori) è normale essere nervosi e sbagliare anche l'impensabile. Spero in un secondo tempo un po' più grintoso però.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Li conoscete i cambi di Pioli vero?toglierà Leao e Giroud per Rebic e Ibra. Poi il 3 cambio sarà bennacer per Diaz.

Segnateveli


----------



## mil77 (1 Maggio 2022)

Grande Stefano andiamoooo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle la richiesta di esonero?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Divoratore Di Stelle la richiesta di esonero?



Non hai ancora capito,forse dobbiamo andare a mettere nero su bianco dal notaio (i soldi però li metti tu)  
Anche in caso di vittoria dello.....non lo nomino (),sarebbe da ringraziare a salutare.
Lasci da vincitore come spesso accade agli atleti


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2022)

Mister Messias e Diaz insieme anche no. grazie.


----------



## Milo (1 Maggio 2022)

Ha chiaramente un buco enorme sulla trequarti che cerca sempre di rattoppare, aldilà di come finirà, conto le giornate per finire l’agonia di questa trequarti mediocre (tolto Leao).

magari con giocatori degni alcuni si potrebbero togliere dubbi sul mister


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

A me dispiace che il miglior Milan visto in stagione (quando sia Ibra che Giroud erano indisponibili) non sia più stato riproposto. Mi riferisco a quello con Rebic prima punta, oggi avremmo svoltato in velocità, aggressività e dinamicità senza i due classici 9. 

Speriamo che Pioli ci ripensi, perché i numeri parlano, e direi anche il gioco.

Detto questo, massimo rispetto per Pioli. Non ci sta rendendo conto di quello che il Milan sta facendo, indipendentemente da come finirà. Lo scudetto per quanto mi riguarda é arrivato la scorsa giornata con la riconquista della Champions.


----------



## The P (1 Maggio 2022)

Un grande “bah” per i cambi. Per la seconda volta consecutiva effettua insieme due cambi nel nostro momento migliore e smettiamo di attaccare.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2022)

il fatto che ogni volta si vinca con un gol di scarto per un regalo della squadra avversaria all'ultimo non depone molto a suo favore diciamo


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il fatto che ogni volta si vinca con un gol di scarto per un regalo della squadra avversaria all'ultimo non depone molto a suo favore diciamo


C'è chi vince con regali degli arbitri.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è chi vince con regali degli arbitri.


assolutamente si.


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il fatto che ogni volta si vinca con un gol di scarto per un regalo della squadra avversaria all'ultimo non depone molto a suo favore diciamo


Vediamo Klopp e Guardiola come se la cavano con Messias, Diaz e Giroud davanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Un grande “bah” per i cambi. Per la seconda volta consecutiva effettua insieme due cambi nel nostro momento migliore e smettiamo di attaccare.



Anche il fatto di aver spostato Leao a destra e Rebic a sinistra....
Da quel momento in poi non siamo stati più in grado di superare l'uomo,tranne una volta con Rebic che è sgusciato via a Martinez Quarta.

Come è tornato ad invertirli siamo arrivati al goal.
Ma sono cose che non dovrebbe neanche provare,perchè ha già avuto modo di provarle in passato e sono sempre andate male.
Entrambi danno il meglio di se a sinistra


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il fatto che ogni volta si vinca con un gol di scarto per un regalo della squadra avversaria all'ultimo non depone molto a suo favore diciamo


Facciamo anche finta di non vedere le altre 3 occasioni costruite e sbagliate clamorosamente eh.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A me dispiace che il miglior Milan visto in stagione (quando sia Ibra che Giroud erano indisponibili) non sia più stato riproposto. Mi riferisco a quello con Rebic prima punta, oggi avremmo svoltato in velocità, aggressività e dinamicità senza i due classici 9.
> 
> Speriamo che Pioli ci ripensi, perché i numeri parlano, e direi anche il gioco.
> 
> Detto questo, massimo rispetto per Pioli. Non ci sta rendendo conto di quello che il Milan sta facendo, indipendentemente da come finirà. Lo scudetto per quanto mi riguarda é arrivato la scorsa giornata con la riconquista della Champions.


Condivido in tutto e per tutto
Post perfetto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vediamo Klopp e Guardiola come se la cavano con Messias, Diaz e Giroud davanti.


Fanno meglio


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Fanno meglio


Cosa dovrebbe fare Pioli per fare meglio di quello che sta facendo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Facciamo anche finta di non vedere le altre 3 occasioni costruite e sbagliate clamorosamente eh.



bisognerebbe chiudere i nostri calciatori nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo per 24 ore.
Goal facili mangiati,nessun tiro da fuori area.

Poi quando (casualmente) capita di tentare il tiro da fuori,il pallone arriva sempre ai 2 calciatori con i piedi più a banana : kessie e calabria.
E comunque non lo dico a scherzo : che tengano questi disgraziati 2-3 ore in più a milanello per perfezionare le conclusioni e magari iniziare a capire come si battono i corner.


----------



## Lo Gnu (1 Maggio 2022)

Grande mister! 

Non è di certo colpa tua se a destra non abbiamo un'alternativa alla catena di sinistra, se Brahim Diaz è Brahim Diaz e se Giroud si mangia un gol già fatto. Manca la qualità lì davanti, ma quest'estate, con un budget diverso, avremo modo (si spera)di rimediare. Nel frattempo grazie per quello che stai facendo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il fatto che ogni volta si vinca con un gol di scarto per un regalo della squadra avversaria all'ultimo non depone molto a suo favore diciamo


Peccato che abbia degli attaccanti peggiori di quelli del Sassuolo.


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2022)

Non capisco come possiamo ogni volta far partire dall'inizio una ameba col 10 e Messias per tenere fuori Ante e Isma, concediamo campo, concediamo occasioni, concediamo un possesso palla tranquillo, ma se dobbiamo fare gol ci servono giocatori con fisicità, non i Diaz, se ci serve un attaccante schieriamo Ante non Messias che è un esterno pacciugato e partite come queste non le deve giocare.
Calabria poi, si vede proprio in maniera palese, non è all'altezza, è imbambolato, oggi al limite, ad un certo punto lo usavano come sponda vicino alla rimessa laterale, tanti errori ridicoli, mediocre pure dietro, lo saltano facile, l'occasione dove Maignan fa il miracolo parte da lì, lo saltano come burro e poi mettono in mezzo, nel primo tempo su corner non è in marcatura, lì se segnano partita finita perché non la riprendi più se non segni da un metro.
Il problema è che senza Kjaer non possiamo spostare Kalulu a destra e ok, ma sulla trequarti è inutile continuare a premiare giocatini imbarazzanti perché non si ha il coraggio di schierare Rebic come seconda punta.
Svegliati, c'è da cambiare qualcosa davanti.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non hai ancora capito,forse dobbiamo andare a mettere nero su bianco dal notaio (i soldi però li metti tu)
> Anche in caso di vittoria dello.....non lo nomino (),sarebbe da ringraziare a salutare.
> Lasci da vincitore come spesso accade agli atleti



Non c’è bisogno del notaio. Rassegnati, Pioli, almeno per la prossima stagione sarà sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> bisognerebbe chiudere i nostri calciatori nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo per 24 ore.
> Goal facili mangiati,nessun tiro da fuori area.
> 
> Poi quando (casualmente) capita di tentare il tiro da fuori,il pallone arriva sempre ai 2 calciatori con i piedi più a banana : kessie e calabria.
> E comunque non lo dico a scherzo : che tengano questi disgraziati 2-3 ore in più a milanello per perfezionare le conclusioni e magari iniziare a capire come si battono i corner.


Eheh, ma questa più che imputabile al talento, all'allenamento o ai piedi é da imputare alla pressione. Insomma, il tiro di Leao che ha generato il goal era tutt'altro che imparabile, mi sembra che più la possibilità di essere campioni si concretizza e più si fa fatica la davanti negli ultimo 30 metri. 

Sembra di rivedere la corsa che facemmo l'anno scorso per qualificarci in Champions, ed ad un certo punto dovremmo anche affrontare il "Cagliari" di quest'anno, che puo' banalmente essere il Verona o l'odiata Atalanta (sperando che avvenga contro il Sassuolo  ). L'abitudine a vincere é la cosa che conta di più per me, e tranne la balia Svedese ed il ganzo Francese, non é che siamo proprio messi bene (neanche a livello manageriale). Ecco perché ho ancora più rispetto per i ragazzi e per Pioli.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Maggio 2022)

Dai mister che te lo meriti


----------



## Milanoide (1 Maggio 2022)

Non voglio un altro allenatore.
C'è un limite a quello che un allenatore può trasmettere ed è dato dal grado di ricettività e personalità dei giocatori, peraltro molto giovani.
Però, vista la risposta in campo abbastanza negativa, soprattutto davanti, cerchi di lavorare molto in queste ultime giornate su alcune cose basilari tipo movimenti, passaggi e traversoni.

E alla proprietà:
Giochiamo una partita alla settimana da parecchie settimane.
Siamo cotti.
Quelli che hanno giocato meno come Diaz e Messias sono dannosi.

Molto da migliorare.
Avessimo superato i gironi di CL dove saremmo precipitati in campionato?


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

Ora però basta regalare primi tempi agli avversari schierando gente improponibile sperando che tirino fuori conigli da un cilindro che non hanno, al limite i Diaz ed i Messias dovrebbero essere la mossa della disperazione nel finale ma vengono regolarmente schierati titolari


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ora però basta regalare primi tempi agli avversari schierando gente improponibile sperando che tirino fuori conigli da un cilindro che non hanno, al limite i Diaz ed i Messias dovrebbero essere la mossa della disperazione nel finale ma vengono regolarmente schierati titolari


Le riserve sarebbero krunic e saele.
Il limite della rosa lo conosciamo tutti; lui deve dare il quid in più sotto il profilo della mentalità.


----------



## Mika (1 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ora però basta regalare primi tempi agli avversari schierando gente improponibile sperando che tirino fuori conigli da un cilindro che non hanno, al limite i Diaz ed i Messias dovrebbero essere la mossa della disperazione nel finale ma vengono regolarmente schierati titolari


Quindi Kessie trequartista o Krunic? Sale al posto di Messias? Perché quelle sono le riserve visto che spesso leggo:
-Non deve giocare Krunic
-Non deve giocare Saele
-Non deve giocare Kessie
-Non deve giocare Rebic
-Non deve giocare Diaz

chi deve giocare? quelli sono


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2022)

Io magari da ora lo criticherò a prescindere sperando che il thread faccia l'effetto contrario.
Detto ciò a sto punto spero che non si presenti a Verona con Diaz di nuovo titolare, piuttosto preferisco quasi il marito talismano Krunic...


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Al posto suo quando Bennacer ha, totalmente da solo, alzato dal nulla la palla dalla trequarti per Giroud marcato anziché servire Leao a fianco a lui che aveva solo la mezzala da saltare perché il terzino loro era a centrocampo dopo aver perso palla avrei ucciso qualcuno.


Non era Calabria?


----------



## Kayl (1 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non era Calabria?


Controlla la data del mio commento…


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Controlla la data del mio commento…


LOL non so perchè ho aperto il 3d e mi ha portato li pensavo fosse uno degli ultimi messaggi.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna passare di corsa a un 4-3-3 e cambiare Diaz con Rebic e Saelemakers con Messias. Serve grinta e corsa, Messias non regge metà partita con i ritmi che chiede Pioli ed è molto più efficace nei secondi tempi. Mentre per quanto riguarda Diaz inutile dire quello che sappiamo tutti, meglio addirittura Krunic di lui.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Io a destra rispolvererei Casti,più offensivo di messia e Salame.
Sulla trequarti Kessie con al centro Benna tonali.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A me dispiace che il miglior Milan visto in stagione (quando sia Ibra che Giroud erano indisponibili) non sia più stato riproposto. Mi riferisco a quello con Rebic prima punta, oggi avremmo svoltato in velocità, aggressività e dinamicità senza i due classici 9.
> 
> Speriamo che Pioli ci ripensi, perché i numeri parlano, e direi anche il gioco.
> 
> Detto questo, massimo rispetto per Pioli. Non ci sta rendendo conto di quello che il Milan sta facendo, indipendentemente da come finirà. Lo scudetto per quanto mi riguarda é arrivato la scorsa giornata con la riconquista della Champions.


Bentornato...


----------



## El picinin (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamine 4 titolari sono mica pochi.
> Più altrettanti di contorno.
> Metti in questo 11 titolare un 10 , un 7, il vice kessie e pure un 9.
> Poi altri elementi per completare la rosa .
> ...


 si questo al fantacalcio però.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il fatto che ogni volta si vinca con un gol di scarto per un regalo della squadra avversaria all'ultimo non depone molto a suo favore diciamo



Quando si vince per errori degli altri è fortuna mentre quando si perde per errori degli arbitri è colpa di Pioli. Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando si vince per errori degli altri è fortuna mentre quando si perde per errori degli arbitri è colpa di Pioli. Mi sembra giusto.



Che errori arbitrali ci sono stati in salernitana-milan ? 
Ricordiamolo,contro l'ultima in classifica


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> si questo al fantacalcio però.


Non ho capito, che vuoi dire?
Che non prenderemo alcuno nel mercato estivo?


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (1 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io a destra rispolvererei Casti,più offensivo di messia e Salame.
> Sulla trequarti Kessie con al centro Benna tonali.


o Rebic a dx


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che errori arbitrali ci sono stati in salernitana-milan ?
> Ricordiamolo,contro l'ultima in classifica



Vuoi frustare Pioli?
La partita con la Salernitana è stata sbagliata. Pioli, come tutti, sbaglia e sbagliare avendo a disposizione gente scarsa è molto più facile.
Ora mi dici, per favore, quanti punti ci mancano a causa dei torti arbitrali?


----------



## El picinin (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che errori arbitrali ci sono stati in salernitana-milan ?
> Ricordiamolo,contro l'ultima in classifica


 ti dimentichi di dire però che la Salernitana al ritorno e completamente un altra squadra,e che potrebbe fare un impresa.


----------



## El picinin (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, che vuoi dire?
> Che non prenderemo alcuno nel mercato estivo?


 che hai un gruppo che nonostante non tanta qualità si gioca uno scudetto,nessun addetto ai lavori immetterebbe 9 giocatori nuovi in quel gruppo,al massimo 4.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che errori arbitrali ci sono stati in salernitana-milan ?
> Ricordiamolo,contro l'ultima in classifica


Scusami eh, ma che vuol dire? Credi che il Milan sia cosi forte, completo e pronto da non permettersi degli scivoloni? Esiste una squadra simile in A? No perché l'Inter poco dopo il nostro 2-2 contro la Salernitana, ha perso contro il Sassuolo e pareggiato contro il Genoa, poi il Napoli tra andata e ritorno é stata travolta dall'Empoli, la Juve non ne parliamo...

Insomma, teniamo i piedi per terra e ricordiamoci dove eravamo 24 mesi fa, in pieno lockdown se ci avessero proposto questo epilogo come avremmo reagito? Io sarei scoppiato dalle risate  , e sorridevo se me lo dicevano a Settembre, ora che siamo dentro pero' dobbiamo ballare.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> che hai un gruppo che nonostante non tanta qualità si gioca uno scudetto,nessun addetto ai lavori immetterebbe 9 giocatori nuovi in quel gruppo,al massimo 4.


Ma infatti io parlavo di 4 innesti.
Mi sa hai inteso male.

Nessuno sano di mente smantella la squadra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi frustare Pioli?
> La partita con la Salernitana è stata sbagliata. Pioli, come tutti, sbaglia e sbagliare avendo a disposizione gente scarsa è molto più facile.
> Ora mi dici, per favore, quanti punti ci mancano a causa dei torti arbitrali?


Sbagliata da.. ? 


El picinin ha scritto:


> ti dimentichi di dire però che la Salernitana al ritorno e completamente un altra squadra,e che potrebbe fare un impresa.


Vero,ma non è che nel girone di ritorno si è trasformata nel Real Madrid.
Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia immensa


----------



## Gamma (1 Maggio 2022)

Boh ragazzi, siamo a +2 sulla seconda, a 3 partite dalla fine. Non capisco proprio questa smania di dover criticare il mister.

Oltretutto abbiamo perso punti su punti per errori arbitrali gravi (e allo stesso tempo la concorrenza ne ha guadagnati).

Non so che dire, dovremmo solo supportare tutti, dal mister alla squadra, perché sarà una grande battaglia da qui alla fine.
A cose fatte si tireranno le somme.


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2022)

Io non lo so se vincerà o meno lo scudetto, ma una cosa è certa, a Pioli non viene dato il credito che merita.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bentornato...


Non me ne sono mai andato  , in questi mesi di lavoro senza sosta ho continuato a leggervi con piacere!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sbagliata da.. ?
> 
> Vero,ma non è che nel girone di ritorno si è trasformata nel Real Madrid.
> Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia immensa



Io non ho alcuna difficoltà a riconoscere quando Pioli sbaglia. Tu, mi pare, sia in difficoltà a riconoscerne un minimo di merito.


----------



## El picinin (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io parlavo di 4 innesti.
> Mi sa hai inteso male.
> 
> Nessuno sano di mente smantella la squadra.


 allora ho frainteso.


----------



## davoreb (1 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> A me dispiace che il miglior Milan visto in stagione (quando sia Ibra che Giroud erano indisponibili) non sia più stato riproposto. Mi riferisco a quello con Rebic prima punta, oggi avremmo svoltato in velocità, aggressività e dinamicità senza i due classici 9.
> 
> Speriamo che Pioli ci ripensi, perché i numeri parlano, e direi anche il gioco.
> 
> Detto questo, massimo rispetto per Pioli. Non ci sta rendendo conto di quello che il Milan sta facendo, indipendentemente da come finirà. Lo scudetto per quanto mi riguarda é arrivato la scorsa giornata con la riconquista della Champions.


Sn d'accordo che quello era il miglior Milan della stagione ma quel Milan aveva saelemakeers, Diaz e Rebic che non sono quelli che sono oggi.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non me ne sono mai andato  , in questi mesi di lavoro senza sosta ho continuato a leggervi con piacere!


L'importante è che sia tutto apposto.
Ne hai letto di min.chiate allora.....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ho alcuna difficoltà a riconoscere quando Pioli sbaglia. Tu, mi pare, sia in difficoltà a riconoscerne un minimo di merito.



Quando e se porterà a casa lo scudetto,gli riconoscerò un pizzico di merito.
Ovviamente prima dei saluti


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Sn d'accordo che quello era il miglior Milan della stagione ma quel Milan aveva saelemakeers, Diaz e Rebic che non sono quelli che sono oggi.


Beh io credo che si sia sacrificato quello spirito spavaldo e quell'aggressività per la compattezza, e io lo soffro tantissimo; basta vedere i numeri di quella parentesi e confrontarlo con quella ultima più conservativa. 

Poi certo che Diaz e Saele sono più che deludenti, ma credo che aggredire con Ibra/Giroud o con Rebic sia totalmente diverso, ed anche il modo di ricercare a palla é completamente diverso. Poi ragazzi, la mia morte calcistica é vedere Krunic o Kessie come trequartisti, mi fa male il cuore seriamente.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando e se porterà a casa lo scudetto,gli riconoscerò un pizzico di merito.
> Ovviamente prima dei saluti



Proprio non ti capaciti che, comunque vada, il prossimo anno ci sarà ancora lui perché se lo merita.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh io credo che si sia sacrificato quello spirito spavaldo e quell'aggressività per la compattezza, e io lo soffro tantissimo; basta vedere i numeri di quella parentesi e confrontarlo con quella ultima più conservativa.
> 
> Poi certo che Diaz e Saele sono più che deludenti, ma credo che aggredire con Ibra/Giroud o con Rebic sia totalmente diverso, ed anche il modo di ricercare a palla é completamente diverso. Poi ragazzi, la mia morte calcistica é vedere Krunic o Kessie come trequartisti, mi fa male il cuore seriamente.


Si vede che hai studiato in questi mesi  comunque quoto, con Rebic, squadra più verticale, veloce, e imprevedibile.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si vede che hai studiato in questi mesi  comunque quoto, con Rebic, squadra più verticale, veloce, e imprevedibile.


Io con quel Milan mi divertivo, con questo a volte ho voglia di spaccare la TV.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Proprio non ti capaciti che, comunque vada, il prossimo anno ci sarà ancora lui perché se lo merita.



Vero,non mi capacito perchè se realmente arriverà una nuova proprietà disposta a spendere moneta sonante (e non fare l'elemosina in giro per l'Europa),anche noi meriteremo sicuramente un tecnico migliore.
Se poi vogliamo bruciare subito il primo anno con i soldi,prego,accomodiamoci pure


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vero,non mi capacito perchè se realmente arriverà una nuova proprietà disposta a spendere moneta sonante (e non fare l'elemosina in giro per l'Europa),anche noi meriteremo sicuramente un tecnico migliore.
> *Se poi vogliamo bruciare subito il primo anno con i soldi,prego,accomodiamoci pure *



Quindi tu sai già che Pioli fallirebbe con una rosa competitiva?
Parti per Milanello.


----------



## Milanoide (1 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ora però basta regalare primi tempi agli avversari schierando gente improponibile sperando che tirino fuori conigli da un cilindro che non hanno, al limite i Diaz ed i Messias dovrebbero essere la mossa della disperazione nel finale ma vengono regolarmente schierati titolari


A mio parere lo fa volutamente perché hanno più benzina, sono meno spremuti. In teoria...
Quindi li mette dentro dall'inizio a far legna e si tiene quelli "decisivi" per gli ultimi minuti.
Entrambi i gruppi stanno deludendo.
Stiamo insieme con la colla...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu sai già che Pioli fallirebbe con una rosa competitiva?
> Parti per Milanello.



Assolutamente si,per questo da mesi sostengo che questa è la nostra unica opportunità (a breve termine) per portare a casa uno scudetto.
Se lo dovessimo perdere anche quest'anno poi non esiste il discorso del "eh vabbè,sarà per il prossimo anno",frase identica a quella detto nella stagione passata.

Insomma,il treno sta passando ora,perderlo sarebbe da rincojoniti totali.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si,per questo da mesi sostengo che questa è la nostra unica opportunità (a breve termine) per portare a casa uno scudetto.
> Se lo dovessimo perdere anche quest'anno poi non esiste il discorso del "eh vabbè,sarà per il prossimo anno",frase identica a quella detto nella stagione passata.
> 
> Insomma,il treno sta passando ora,perderlo sarebbe da rincojoniti totali.



Per me Pioli merita di restare per quanto fatto fino ad ora con i fichi secchi. Se andrà male si cambierà. 
Sei giovane, puoi aspettare.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2022)

Avrà i suoi difetti e l'ho criticato fino in fondo, però con un attacco inesistente ed un girone d'andata con più riserve che titolari, stiamo vincendo lo scudetto contro squadre obbiettivamente più forti e complete.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (1 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cosa dovrebbe fare Pioli per fare meglio di quello che sta facendo?


Siamo tutti d accordo che l importante è vincere soprattutto dopo un bel po di astinenza quindi pioli è primo con una rosa mediocre e tutto va bene 
Quello che mi lascia perplesso è la gestione a mio avviso confusionaria della seconda parte di stagione oggi il gol se l è fatto la fiorentina con la lazio dopo i cambi siamo spariti abbiamo trovato un gol nel finale per errori altrui facciamo una fatica tremenda sotto pressione sempre 
È questo che non mi convince anche con uno sguardo al futuro
Poi qualche sfogo da tifoso ogni tanto mi scappa


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Maggio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> vado controcorrente: il primo anno proseguirei con Pioli (pur riconoscendone i limiti) poi valuterei se con qualche campione ha risultati o no, ed in caso negativo cambierei dalla stagione successiva!
> Se avessimo (e dico se) una squadra con campioni veri il ruolo dell’allenatore non sarebbe solo tecnico tattico ma soprattutto di gestione del gruppo, ci sarebbero più allenatori in campo, perché i giocatori veri le partite le gestiscono in buona parte da soli!
> Venendo comunque all’aspetto tattico ha fatto vedere anche delle buone cose ed in parte innovative, deve migliorare nella gestione della partita in corso con i cambi e nella mentalità di approccio alle partite stesse!


I limiti sono che lotta contro uno squadrone( così dicono) che ruba…penso che anche Sacchi perderebbe. Pioli sta facendo il massimo ha una media di punti incredibile però sto benedetto uomo non vi piace ma sono gusti. Per me è più limitato Conte che usa solo un modulo antiquato e viene costantemente umiliato in Europa.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Maggio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Siamo tutti d accordo che l importante è vincere soprattutto dopo un bel po di astinenza quindi pioli è primo con una rosa mediocre e tutto va bene
> Quello che mi lascia perplesso è la gestione a mio avviso confusionaria della seconda parte di stagione oggi il gol se l è fatto la fiorentina con la lazio dopo i cambi siamo spariti abbiamo trovato un gol nel finale per errori altrui facciamo una fatica tremenda sotto pressione sempre
> È questo che non mi convince anche con uno sguardo al futuro
> Poi qualche sfogo da tifoso ogni tanto mi scappa


Ma ovviamente qualche errore l'ha commesso, sono il primo a dirlo, e dico di più, se la nuova proprietà volesse presentarsi con un Kloop o con un Guardiola, sarei il primo a salutare e ringraziare Pioli, tuttavia quando ti giri in panchina e vedi quel tipo di desolazione non è facile non commettere errori.


----------



## mil77 (2 Maggio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> o Rebic a dx


Come ha già detto Pioli 20 volte Rebic a destra non ci vuole giocare!


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

Il mister deve cambiare qualcosa. Messias e Diaz in questo finale di stagione sono imbarazzanti e si rendono utili solo a gara in corso. Mettiamo Salamella può darsi che si sia svegliato un po'.


----------



## mil77 (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bisogna passare di corsa a un 4-3-3 e cambiare Diaz con Rebic e Saelemakers con Messias. Serve grinta e corsa, Messias non regge metà partita con i ritmi che chiede Pioli ed è molto più efficace nei secondi tempi. Mentre per quanto riguarda Diaz inutile dire quello che sappiamo tutti, meglio addirittura Krunic di lui.


433 con Rebic e Salemakers? Esattamente dove giocherebbe Rebic? Nei 3 di centrocampo???


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2022)

Ognuno la vede come vuole per carità, ma se ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto una parte enorme del merito, non piccola, tendente al gigantesco, va proprio a Pioli.

Che poi non si dovrebbe da un lato dire che la società ha costruito una squadra mediocre e piena di buchi, e allo stesso tempo che l'allenatore è un cane e ha fatto tanti errori.
Delle due l'una ragazzi.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 433 con Rebic e Salemakers? Esattamente dove giocherebbe Rebic? Nei 3 di centrocampo???


Nei 3 di attacco. 
Sposterei Leao sulla destra per aiutare Calabria visto che siamo tanto in difficoltà. Ho sbagliato a citare Saele, volevo dire Bennacer.
Giocherei a 3 con Tonali, Kessie, Bennacer, Rebic a sinistra, Giroud centrale e Leao a destra.

Oppure scompiglierei un po' le cose con Rebic falso nove centrale, Leao a sinistra e Saelemakers a destra. Giroud ora come ora non tocca un pallone ed è sempre molto isolato li al centro. 

In ogni caso bisogna fare e cambiare qualcosa, siamo troppo prevedibili


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Maggio 2022)

Credo che ormai non cambierà più impostazione in questa stagione l unica posizione variabile il treq 
L unica variazione che proverei è messias per diaz magari lasciandolo più fresco riusciamo ad essere più incisivi davanti
Se giroud regge fisicamente rebic e ibra li tiene come alternativa altrimenti non avremmo nessuno che può fare un po di "casino" quando serve
Usciti dalla Champions abbiamo abbandonato il progetto di bel gioco per buttarci su difesa solida e giocate individuali spero la scelta sia dovuta all occasione che ci presenta questo campionato


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ognuno la vede come vuole per carità, ma se ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto una parte enorme del merito, non piccola, tendente al gigantesco, va proprio a Pioli.
> 
> _*Che poi non si dovrebbe da un lato dire che la società ha costruito una squadra mediocre e piena di buchi, e allo stesso tempo che l'allenatore è un cane e ha fatto tanti errori.*_
> *Delle due l'una ragazzi.*



Bisognerebbe perlomeno riconoscere in favore di Pioli che è molto facile commettere errori quando le scelte possibili sono quelle che sappiamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe perlomeno riconoscere a Pioli che è molto facile commettere errori quando le scelte possibili sono quelle che sappiamo.


Già... che poi ci sarebbe pure da discutere questi errori, perchè poi ognuno vede le cose a modo proprio.

Comunque, questa è la stagione del "Nonostante". Nonostante una rosa da settimo posto, una proprietà di rabbini, dei dirigenti incompetenti, nonostante un allenatore perdente che non ne indovina una... nonostante soprattutto i torti arbitrali, siamo li a giocarcela.

Insomma una stagione pessima, a leggere tanti commenti, con nessuno o quasi da salvare


----------



## bmb (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ognuno la vede come vuole per carità, ma se ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto una parte enorme del merito, non piccola, tendente al gigantesco, va proprio a Pioli.
> 
> Che poi non si dovrebbe da un lato dire che la società ha costruito una squadra mediocre e piena di buchi, e allo stesso tempo che l'allenatore è un cane e ha fatto tanti errori.
> Delle due l'una ragazzi.


SI continua a criticare l'allenatore che potrebbe fare più punti in un unico campionato della storia del Milan. E gli stessi che lo criticano sono gli stessi che ad agosto erano sicuri che saremmo arrivati sesti o settimi con questo organico. Organico che nel frattempo ha fatto a meno di Kjaer e Ibra, i due totem.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già... che poi ci sarebbe pure da discutere questi errori, perchè poi ognuno vede le cose a modo proprio.
> 
> Comunque, questa è la stagione del "Nonostante". Nonostante una rosa da settimo posto, una proprietà di rabbini, dei dirigenti incompetenti, nonostante un allenatore perdente che non ne indovina una... nonostante soprattutto i torti arbitrali, siamo li a giocarcela.
> 
> *Insomma una stagione pessima, *a leggere tanti commenti, con nessuno o quasi da salvare



Per me, comunque andrà a finire, la stagione non sarà affatto da buttare.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> SI continua a criticare l'allenatore che potrebbe fare più punti in un unico campionato della storia del Milan. E gli stessi che lo criticano sono gli stessi che ad agosto erano sicuri che saremmo arrivati sesti o settimi con questo organico. Organico che nel frattempo ha fatto a meno di Kjaer e Ibra, i due totem.



Io trovo davvero ingeneroso voler sostiture a fine stagione un tecnico che fino ad ora si è dovuto accontentare di tanti calciatori mediocri.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me, comunque andrà a finire, la stagione non sarà affatto da buttare.



esatto. E' stata una buona stagione indipendentemente da come andrà a finire. Certo lo scudetto sarebbe la ciliegina sulla torta, qualcosa che va oltre le aspettative. 

In Champions ho poche critiche da fare ai ragazzi. Ci siamo ritrovati in un momento con 4-5 titolari fuori ogni partita e in un girone con Liverpool, Atletico e Porto. Pensa che la squadra materasso (il Porto) è prima in campionato con una sconfitta in tutta la stagione e senza un Luis Diaz nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## Kayl (2 Maggio 2022)

Coi 6 punti che ci hanno rubato e quello fregato dall'Inter col Torino in meno, ieri avremmo vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Il mister deve cambiare qualcosa. Messias e Diaz in questo finale di stagione sono imbarazzanti e si rendono utili solo a gara in corso. Mettiamo Salamella può darsi che si sia svegliato un po'.



Basterebbe eliminare sto caxxo di trequartista,tanto non andiamo da nessuna parte ne con diaz,ne con krunic e ne con kessie dietro le punte.
O al limite provare Bennacer li davanti,tanto peggio dei sopracitati non può fare


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Maggio 2022)

Se non hai il trequartista giochi col 433 o il 442


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Maggio 2022)

Padre Pioli vi perdonerà tutti, miscredenti.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Maggio 2022)

4-4-2 e tornare ad usare le fasce laterali.
Una partita alla settimana stiamo giocando, una!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Maggio 2022)

Cambiare modulo a 3 dalla fine non mi sembra una genialata.

Pure Saelemakers purtroppo è sul livello degli altri due.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo a 3 dalla fine non mi sembra una genialata.
> 
> Pure Saelemakers purtroppo è sul livello degli altri due.


Vero, ma sicuramente non è un modulo nuovo ma qualcosa di già provato. Bisogna sparigliare qualcosa altrimenti siamo troppo prevedibili.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> 433 con Rebic e Salemakers? Esattamente dove giocherebbe Rebic? Nei 3 di centrocampo???



Rebic al posto di Giroud, Ante potrebbe sfruttare l'uno contro uno contro i difensori del Verona, cosa che con Giroud è più difficile


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Nei 3 di attacco.
> Sposterei Leao sulla destra per aiutare Calabria visto che siamo tanto in difficoltà. Ho sbagliato a citare Saele, volevo dire Bennacer.
> Giocherei a 3 con Tonali, Kessie, Bennacer, Rebic a sinistra, Giroud centrale e Leao a destra.
> 
> ...


Quindi arriviamo da tre vittorie di fila, nelle ultime 10 tipo 7 vittorie e 3 pareggi.

Non perdiamo da gennaio (dal furto contro la Spezia).

E a 3 giornate dalla fine vorresti cambiare modulo e stravolgere l'attacco tra l'altro cambiando posizione a leao?

Il bello è che Pioli spesso queste cose le prove in partita ma non so certo dall'inizio.


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Rebic al posto di Giroud, Ante potrebbe sfruttare l'uno contro uno contro i difensori del Verona, cosa che con Giroud è più difficile


Benissimo ma a partita in corso. Un rebic fresco contro due centrali stanchi. In 30 minuti più recupero ha tutto il tempo per fare la differenza.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Maggio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Benissimo ma a partita in corso. Un rebic fresco contro due centrali stanchi. In 30 minuti più recupero ha tutto il tempo per fare la differenza.



Penso che contro il Verona per vincere bisogna fare la differenza nel primo tempo, poi Giroud potrebbe sfruttare spazi negli ultimi 30 minuti


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (2 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Come ha già detto Pioli 20 volte Rebic a destra non ci vuole giocare!


lo ha detto una volta ed in modo velato, forse 20 volte hai ascoltato la stessa intervista , comunque io insisto! sta all’allenatore carismatico ed intelligente far digerire il ruolo non proprio nelle skills di un giocatore. Sai quanti giocatori sono risultati forti in ruoli che non amavano? tu pensi Morata ami faticare sulla fascia anziché giocare centravanti? Zambrotta da esterno alto all’inizio non amava giocare terzino oppure Serginho stesso, cio nonostante si son rivelati ottimi in quel ruolo!
Paulo roberto Falcao non voleva giocare centrale difensivo, ma a centrocampo come nel Brasile Liedholm gli cucí addosso ugualmente un nuovo ruolo!


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ognuno la vede come vuole per carità, ma se ci stiamo giocando uno scudetto una parte enorme del merito, non piccola, tendente al gigantesco, va proprio a Pioli.
> 
> Che poi non si dovrebbe da un lato dire che la società ha costruito una squadra mediocre e piena di buchi, e allo stesso tempo che l'allenatore è un cane e ha fatto tanti errori.
> Delle due l'una ragazzi.


C'è anche la terza. La proprietà ha concesso alla società di costruire una squadra non certo mediocre, perché ha anche grandi talenti, ma rimaneggiata e priva di cambi essenziali. Gli infortuni ci hanno colpito più di chiunque altro in un momento del campionato difficile e ciononostante la squadra è andata avanti con le sue risorse ed è arrivata fin qui. Un paio, sono buono, di gravi torti arbitrali ci hanno altresì privato di punti importantissimi. Pioli può aver fatto errori, come chiunque a qualsiasi livello, ma se siamo ancora in corsa è certo anche merito suo. Perché nessuno ci ha regalato niente, se mi ricordo bene.
Distribuendo equamente colpe e meriti su tutti, a mio parere si ottiene il Milan attuale, e io sono orgoglioso di questo Milan.
Meriteremmo un sogno. La fortuna dovrebbe saperlo.


----------



## mil77 (2 Maggio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> lo ha detto una volta ed in modo velato, forse 20 volte hai ascoltato la stessa intervista , comunque io insisto! sta all’allenatore carismatico ed intelligente far digerire il ruolo non proprio nelle skills di un giocatore. Sai quanti giocatori sono risultati forti in ruoli che non amavano? tu pensi Morata ami faticare sulla fascia anziché giocare centravanti? Zambrotta da esterno alto all’inizio non amava giocare terzino oppure Serginho stesso, cio nonostante si son rivelati ottimi in quel ruolo!
> Paulo roberto Falcao non voleva giocare centrale difensivo, ma a centrocampo come nel Brasile Liedholm gli cucí addosso ugualmente un nuovo ruolo!


In 3 anni di Milan lo ha detto più e più volte. Se il giocatore non ti dà la disponibilità c'è poco da fare. Poi io un attacco leao rebic e giroud proprio bene nella fase difensiva non lo vedo. Ci sarebbe il serio rischio di prendere molti più gol


----------



## kYMERA (2 Maggio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Quindi arriviamo da tre vittorie di fila, nelle ultime 10 tipo 7 vittorie e 3 pareggi.
> 
> Non perdiamo da gennaio (dal furto contro la Spezia).
> 
> ...


Siamo anche consapevoli del fatto che le ultime due le abbiamo vinte in maniera casuale però.
Terracciano che sbaglia e Acerbi pure.


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Siamo anche consapevoli del fatto che le ultime due le abbiamo vinte in maniera casuale però.
> Terracciano che sbaglia e Acerbi pure.


Va bene che all'inter regalino rigori, ma non va bene per noi sfruttare gli errori altrui...


----------



## Milanoide (2 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Va bene che all'inter regalino rigori, ma non va bene per noi sfruttare gli errori altrui...


Si sfrutta tutto quello che passa.
Ma sarebbe meglio non contarci ed anzi prepararsi a congiunture negative ed agguati.
Alcuni segni di nervosismo sono emersi anche ieri


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Maggio 2022)

I detrattori di Pioli sono gli stessi che hanno passato tutta l'estate nella sezione di calciomercato a parlare di Milan fuori dalle prime 4 e forse anche dalle prime 6 perché "Juve, Inter, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, e Atalanta si sono rinforzate, e attenzione alla Fiorentina di Italiano e al Sassuolo".

Parlavano di squadra inadeguata che aveva bisogno di un terzino, un difensore centrale, un centrocampista, un trequartista, un'ala destra forte e una punta in grado di segnare. Praticamente per tornare competitivi serviva come minimo un mercato da 300 milioni, senza sbagliare un colpo.


E adesso dicono che la rosa è perfetta e che Pioli ci sta affossando     

Ora, premesso che ognuno è libero di seguire il calcio come crede, ma certe volte non sarebbe meglio fermarsi e dire: "mi sono sbagliato", invece di continuare ad arrampicarsi sugli specchi?


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si sfrutta tutto quello che passa.
> Ma sarebbe meglio non contarci ed anzi prepararsi a congiunture negative ed agguati.
> Alcuni segni di nervosismo sono emersi anche ieri


D'accordo ma realmente dipende solo dall'allenatore?
Sappiamo che siamo una rosa giovane, poco esperta e che a parte i due 9, gli altri non hanno mai lottato per traguardi veramente importanti.
Ricordiamolo spesso questo, senza che si pretenda dal mister che abbia i superpoteri.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2022)

però io sento spesso il discorso "non ha attaccanti" ecc è vero ma è anche lui che deve farsi sentire con la società

perchè non ha detto che Ibra era vecchio ad esempio?non ha avuto la personalità necessaria


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Siamo anche consapevoli del fatto che le ultime due le abbiamo vinte in maniera casuale però.
> Terracciano che sbaglia e Acerbi pure.



di casuale non c'era nulla non facciamoci condizionare dai rosiconi.

C'erano due rigori solari (uno a partita non dati).

Solo contro la fiorentina due nitide occasioni da goal più molte altre possibili occasioni, semplicemente non siamo stati abbastanza bravi da concretizzare la buona mole di gioco ma se a fine primo tempo eravamo 2-0 non c'era nulla da dire.

Queste non sono certo le recenti vittorie della Juve dove subisce contro il Sassuolo tutta la partita e poi la sfanga.

Cambiare tutto ora per me serve a poco, la cosa buona è che abbiamo disponibili i giocatori per cambiare la partita dalla panchina.


----------



## davoreb (2 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> però io sento spesso il discorso "non ha attaccanti" ecc è vero ma è anche lui che deve farsi sentire con la società
> 
> perchè non ha detto che Ibra era vecchio ad esempio?non ha avuto la personalità necessaria



Perché l'obiettivo era arrivare tra le prime quattro e per quell'obiettivo il pacchetto Ibra, Giroud e Rebic è più che adeguato.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> D'accordo ma realmente dipende solo dall'allenatore?
> Sappiamo che siamo una rosa giovane, poco esperta e che a parte i due 9, gli altri non hanno mai lottato per traguardi veramente importanti.
> Ricordiamolo spesso questo, senza che si pretenda dal mister che abbia i superpoteri.


Sono d'accordo. Ho scritto la stessa cosa qualche pagina di post precedente.
Però, pur facendo risultato da settimane ed avendo coperto la difesa, il gioco per vie centrali è una scelta e si sta rivelando sterile e poco adatta a Giroud.
Vuoi rimanere coperto? 4-4-2, fai salire ali o terzini a crossare, meglio se dal fondo.
Puoi alternare approcci e tattiche nella stessa partita.
Ma ormai siamo prevedibili, noi sbattiamo contro i muri per tutta la partita e senza uno strappo di Leao o Theo non produciamo altro.
Solo noi troviamo le aree così intasate


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Maggio 2022)

Per me è molto semplice

La Juve ha vinto il suo ultimo scudetto con Cr7 e Dybala. Prima di Cr7, aveva gente come Higuain e Tevez
L'Inter con Lukaku e Lautaro Martinez
Il Napoli non è riuscito a vincerlo con un attacco spaziale con Higuain che segnava 30 goal a stagione, Insigne che andava in doppia cifra, Mertens prima riserva e Callejon

LA ROMA NON E' RIUSCITA A VINCERE CON DZEKO, SALAH, PJANIC, TOTTI E GERVINHO

Abbiamo vinto l'ultimo scudetto con Ibra 29 enne, Boateng, Robinho e Seedorf.



Noi invece stiamo qui a litigare se sia più forte Messias o Saelemakers, Brahim Diaz o Krunic, Ibrasauro 41 enne o Giroud, e a fare discorsi del tipo "Meglio il 442 con Rebic seconda punta", "no, meglio il 433 asimmetrico con le bisettrici che si intersecano perché con Krunic mezzala aumentano gli xG dello 0.2"

Chi pensava di vincere lo Scudetto con 3 o 4 giornate di anticipo per me ha la memoria un po' corta.

ps: Il Real Madrid (ripeto: il Real Madrid) esalta Ancelotti che ha passato il turno contro il PSG solo perché all'andata Messi ha sbagliato un rigore e al ritorno Donnarumma ha fatto una papera pazzesca.
Noi sembra quasi che dobbiamo chiedere scusa se vinciamo grazie all'errore di un avversario.
Mi sembra un po' esagerato avere gli standard più alti dei tifosi del Real, o no?


----------



## Kayl (2 Maggio 2022)

Guardiamo i fatti, più le squadre sono quelle che “giocano a calcio” (che attaccano) e meglio ci troviamo. Più si chiudono e meno possibilità abbiamo perché non abbiamo arieti davanti o a centrocampo, noi dobbiamo arrivarci palla a terra in velocità. La nostra unica possibilità è questa nelle ultime partite, tutte squadre che fanno un calcio propositivo.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2022)

comunque al di la di come la si pensi davo abbastanza per scontato che sarebbe rimasto invece inizio ad avere qualche dubbio in caso non vinca lo scudetto (nel caso vinca invece si) perchè sento sempre parlare di conferma di Maldini e Massara quasi sicura mentre su Pioli non sento nulla...glissano tutti..ci ho fatto attenzione

anche dai giornalisti piu affidabili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Maggio 2022)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Parlavano di squadra inadeguata che aveva bisogno di un terzino, un difensore centrale, un centrocampista, un trequartista, un'ala destra forte e una punta in grado di segnare. Praticamente per tornare competitivi serviva come minimo un mercato da 300 milioni, senza sbagliare un colpo.



Infatti caso strano l'unico acquisto azzeccato è stato Maignan,tutti gli altri (forse escludo giroud...forse) da buttare nell'umido e si continua con praticamente la stessa identica squadra della passata stagione.


Terzino Florenzi,bello,bellissimo,giocato bene 3 partite e basta.
Calabria da mettersi le mani in testa.
Difensore acquistato nessuno nonostante il lungo infortunio di Kjaer.
E se Romagnoli non si fosse fatto male,si giocherebbe ancora con lui e le sue marcature anti-covid.

Ala destra forte ? Noooo,che stupidi quelli che criticavano il prossimo campione d'oro Messias 
Fortuna (o sfortuna) che come riserva abbiamo salamella.
Una punta in grado di segnare ? Ma perchè mai,facciamo sempre tantissimi goal a partita ,perchè andare alla ricerca di una punta che la butti dentro ?
E basta con la storiella del mercato da 300 milioni,tra spenderne 0,50,300 ci passa un abisso.

Miglior post dell'anno comunque


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Infatti caso strano l'unico acquisto azzeccato è stato Maignan,tutti gli altri da buttare nell'umido.
> Salvo forse solo Giroud oltre Maignan.
> 
> Terzino Florenzi,bello,bellissimo,giocato bene 3 partite e basta.
> ...



E se la squadra è incompleta e siamo comunque primi al netto dei furti arbitrali, perché merita l'esonero? Perché non ha messo Bennacer trequartista?


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ho scritto la stessa cosa qualche pagina di post precedente.
> Però, pur facendo risultato da settimane ed avendo coperto la difesa, il gioco per vie centrali è una scelta e si sta rivelando sterile e poco adatta a Giroud.
> Vuoi rimanere coperto? 4-4-2, fai salire ali o terzini a crossare, meglio se dal fondo.
> Puoi alternare approcci e tattiche nella stessa partita.
> ...


Aggiungiamoci anche che non tiriamo da fuori. Anche ieri Tonali ha ricevuto palla e invece di fare un buco nella rete ha passato palla centralmente e naturalmente l'azione è andata persa.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> però io sento spesso il discorso "non ha attaccanti" ecc è vero ma è anche lui che deve farsi sentire con la società
> 
> perchè non ha detto che Ibra era vecchio ad esempio?non ha avuto la personalità necessaria



Invece di apprezzare il lavoro fatto con quello che ha a disposizione si critica perché non ha preteso di più.
Magari Pioli non ha chiesto di più perché ben sapeva che sarebbe stato inutile.


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Invece di apprezzare il lavoro fatto con quello che ha a disposizione si critica perché non ha preteso di più.
> Magari Pioli non ha chiesto di più perché ben sapeva che sarebbe stato inutile.


Io mi ricordo che in una conferenza stampa disse in modo garbato a Gennaio "che servirebbe più qualità la davanti", ma alla fine glie è arrivato solo Lazetic.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2022)

È il mister che vi ha riportato 80k allo stadio e a lottare per lo scudetto. Portategli rispetto.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo che in una conferenza stampa disse* in modo garbato* a Gennaio che serviva più qualità la davanti, ma alla fine glie è arrivato solo Lazetic.



Lo stile di Pioli è quello.


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È il mister che vi ha riportato 80k allo stadio e a lottare per lo scudetto. Portategli rispetto.


Parole da scolpire sulla pietra.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È il mister che vi ha riportato 80k allo stadio e a lottare per lo scudetto. Portategli rispetto.



Pioli deve restare per potersi prendere le sue soddisfazioni. Se lo merita.


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2022)

Voglio vederlo allenare questa rosa + un esterno destro forte nello stretto come aveva chiesto l'anno scorso + una punta centrale di livello.


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque al di la di come la si pensi davo abbastanza per scontato che sarebbe rimasto invece inizio ad avere qualche dubbio in caso non vinca lo scudetto (nel caso vinca invece si) perchè sento sempre parlare di conferma di Maldini e Massara quasi sicura mentre su Pioli non sento nulla...glissano tutti..ci ho fatto attenzione
> 
> anche dai giornalisti piu affidabili


Ma se ha rinnovato a Gennaio... o forse a dicembre


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Ho scritto la stessa cosa qualche pagina di post precedente.
> Però, pur facendo risultato da settimane ed avendo coperto la difesa, il gioco per vie centrali è una scelta e si sta rivelando sterile e poco adatta a Giroud.
> Vuoi rimanere coperto? 4-4-2, fai salire ali o terzini a crossare, meglio se dal fondo.
> Puoi alternare approcci e tattiche nella stessa partita.
> ...


Su questo mi trovi d'accordo. Esula dall'aspetto mentale, ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo.
Proverei sinceramente a dar spazio a Rebic come seconda punta per provare un ambizioso 4-2-4 - oppure alternativamente Leao al centro del 4-2-3-1, libero di svariare - perchè si è capito che ormai produciamo gioco solo su una fascia.

Ricordo una partita in particolare, Bologna - Milan di un anno fa, nella quale causa infortuni del turco e di Diaz fu provato a sorpresa Leao al centro, con buoni risultati.
Proverei a rispolverare quella soluzione.


----------



## jacky (3 Maggio 2022)

Sicuramente se Pioli vince andrà a batter casa, non penso che alleni per 3 noccioline.
E bisognerà vedere se le sue richieste verranno accettate dalla società o meno.
Per me non è un top, ma i risultati sono fatti e se vince merita premi e di puntare in alto anche a livello contrattuale.
Un po' come ha fatto Sarri che si era stufato di stare a Napoli per due pizze e fichi e si è preso bei contratti da Chelsea e Juventus.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sicuramente se Pioli vince andrà a batter casa, non penso che alleni per 3 noccioline.
> E bisognerà vedere se le sue richieste verranno accettate dalla società o meno.
> Per me non è un top, ma i risultati sono fatti e se vince merita premi e di puntare in alto anche a livello contrattuale.
> Un po' come ha fatto Sarri che si era stufato di stare a Napoli per due pizze e fichi e si è preso bei contratti da Chelsea e Juventus.


Pioli allenerebbe il Milan anche gratis.

Da nessuna parte troverebbe quello che c'è da noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Su questo mi trovi d'accordo. Esula dall'aspetto mentale, ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo.
> Proverei sinceramente a dar spazio a Rebic come seconda punta per provare un ambizioso 4-2-4 - oppure alternativamente Leao al centro del 4-2-3-1, libero di svariare - perchè si è capito che ormai produciamo gioco solo su una fascia.
> 
> *Ricordo una partita in particolare, Bologna - Milan di un anno fa, nella quale causa infortuni del turco e di Diaz fu provato a sorpresa Leao al centro, con buoni risultati.
> Proverei a rispolverare quella soluzione.*



Invece sarebbe meglio eliminare del tutto la figura del trequartista,almeno fino a quando non ne avremo uno vero.
I nostri avversari ormai ci conoscono a menadito,sanno che per limitarci devono congestionare con più uomini la zona centro-sinistra del campo.
Non a caso Diaz (o chiunque altro in quella posizione) ha sempre addosso 1 difensore e 1 centrocampista avversario.
Idem Leao che si ritrova il raddoppio di marcatura da parte del terzino e dell'altro centrocampista avversario.

Invece la fascia destra è totalmente libera,tanto sanno bene che quella fascia è presidiata dal duo inoffensivo Calabria-Messias e spesso lasciano di guardia solamente il terzino  
Io invece proverei ad irrobustire il centrocampo con Kessia,Tonali e Bennacer,con quest'ultimo che,durante la fase del possesso palla,ha facoltà di salire (cosa che in alcune partite si era provato a fare con kessie)
Almeno possiamo sfruttare i suoi passaggi e soprattutto il suo tiro da fuori area,dato che tutti gli altri (a partire da Diaz) hanno paura a tentare la conclusione


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Invece di apprezzare il lavoro fatto con quello che ha a disposizione si critica perché non ha preteso di più.
> Magari Pioli non ha chiesto di più perché ben sapeva che sarebbe stato inutile.


Magari ha pure chiesto, anzi per me l’ha proprio fatto ma di sicuro non ha battuto pugni sul tavolo


----------



## jacky (3 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pioli allenerebbe il Milan anche gratis.
> 
> Da nessuna parte troverebbe quello che c'è da noi.


Che cosa trova da noi scusa?
È un benefattore?


----------



## Zenos (3 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Magari ha pure chiesto, anzi per me l’ha proprio fatto ma di sicuro non ha battuto pugni sul tavolo


Avrà battuto i pugni sul tavolo come fa Paolo con quelli dell' Aia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Che cosa trova da noi scusa?
> È un benefattore?



L'occasione della vita che non ha mai avuto in oltre 20 anni da allenatore.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'occasione della vita che non ha mai avuto in oltre 20 anni da allenatore.



Viva Pioli!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Viva Pioli!



Forse hai messo una V di troppo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse hai messo una V di troppo



Sono anziano ma ci vedo bene. Rassegnati


----------



## Tobi (3 Maggio 2022)

È un Allenatore che incarna lo stile Milan. Un signore


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse hai messo una V di troppo


IVA pioli


----------



## Kayl (3 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Che cosa trova da noi scusa?
> È un benefattore?


Una società che non lo esonera alla prima difficoltà e l'occasione di vincere uno scudetto dopo una vita senza trofei, proteggendolo dai media e lasciandogli esprimere il suo calcio senza metterci il naso.


----------



## jacky (4 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Una società che non lo esonera alla prima difficoltà e l'occasione di vincere uno scudetto dopo una vita senza trofei, proteggendolo dai media e lasciandogli esprimere il suo calcio senza metterci il naso.


I da Pioli sono condizionato da quei primi 3 mesi DISASTROSI in cui non ci ha capito niente.
Ma davvero, pessimo in tutto, insisteva con Biglia, squadra senza carattere e gioco.
Poi l’arrivo di Ibra e Kjaer.
Chi vince ha sempre ragione, avrà sicuramente dei meriti… ma non esageriamo.


----------



## Mika (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> I da Pioli sono condizionato da quei primi 3 mesi DISASTROSI in cui non ci ha capito niente.
> Ma davvero, pessimo in tutto, insisteva con Biglia, squadra senza carattere e gioco.
> Poi l’arrivo di Ibra e Kjaer.
> Chi vince ha sempre ragione, avrà sicuramente dei meriti… ma non esageriamo.


Semplicemente poi sono arrivati i giocatori adatti al suo gioco. Ricordiamoci come erano demotivati i vari: Hernandez panchianato da Giampaolo per Rodriguez titolare fisso, Bannacer, Kessie, Castillejo panchianato da Suso. Dopo trovò il 4-4-2 con Castillejo quando Suso andrà via ed iniziò la rimonta, lentamente ha cambiato modulo. Ha sicuramente tanti meriti, perché ha dovuto fare un lavoro di mente prima che di campo. Il Lockdown con sospensione ha aiutato molto, senza non avrebbe fatto il filotto, ma il gioco stava migliorando anche prima del lockdown, ma lo stop lo ha aiutato tanto a rasettare tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Una società che non lo esonera alla prima difficoltà e l'occasione di vincere uno scudetto dopo una vita senza trofei, proteggendolo dai media e lasciandogli esprimere il suo calcio senza metterci il naso.


Aggiungerei: "ha trovato" perchè Pioli ha avuto bisogno del sostegno iniziale, soprattutto nel celebre caso Rangnick che è costato il posto a Boban... poi non capisco come non si riesca ad ammettere che da un certo punto in poi abbia enormi meriti in quello che stiamo vivendo, lui piu di chiunque altro è protagonista di questa stagione.

Ha perso giocatori importanti e titolari, come sappiamo, dovendosi accontentare di molti tappabuchi per esigenze di bilancio, ha gestito alla grande il declino di Ibra (se qualcuno non coglie questo, guardi come fu gestito quello di Totti a Roma), ha superato numerose ecatombe di infortuni, alcuni pesantissimi come Kjaer, ha lanciato una marea di giocatori giovani, arrivati al Milan come ragazzini e oggi sempre piu campioni. Tutto questo con un gioco bello, il migliore in Italia, e uno stile da Milan, che per me non è secondario. E' il leader concreto di questa squadra e con Maldini e Massara forma un trio ideale e coerente in tutto.

Chi lo critica spesso aggiunge anche "io preferirei Klopp e Guardiola...", quindi insomma in verità lo si critica per partito presto, Pioli in questo momento (seppure sbagli pure lui come tutti) ci vuole coraggio a criticarlo, siamo onesti.
Poi naturalmente ognuno la pensa come vuole ci mancherebbe e qualche motivo per criticare si trova sempre, volendo.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> I da Pioli sono condizionato da quei primi 3 mesi DISASTROSI in cui non ci ha capito niente.
> Ma davvero, pessimo in tutto, insisteva con Biglia, squadra senza carattere e gioco.
> Poi l’arrivo di Ibra e Kjaer.
> Chi vince ha sempre ragione, avrà sicuramente dei meriti… ma non esageriamo.


beh parli di dicembre 2019 eh... ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti.

Da allora Pioli ha la piu alta media punti della storia del Milan eh, come allenatore, non so se ci rendiamo conto. Piu alta anche di Sacchi Capello e Ancelotti. I meriti li condivide con tutti, come gli errori, pero bisogna anche inquadrare bene i risultati che sta ottenendo a maggior ragione ricordando da dove è partito e che squadra ha ereditato.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> I da Pioli sono condizionato da quei primi 3 mesi DISASTROSI in cui non ci ha capito niente.
> Ma davvero, pessimo in tutto, insisteva con Biglia, squadra senza carattere e gioco.
> Poi l’arrivo di Ibra e Kjaer.
> Chi vince ha sempre ragione, avrà sicuramente dei meriti… ma non esageriamo.


il fatto è che non ha vinto una partita per caso, per quanto importante.... ha una media punti pazzesca da almeno 90 partite, mica un segmentino. Stai ancora a guardare le prime 10, con una squadra non costruita da lui. Come ho detto mille volte in questo momento e in questo contesto il vero jolly che abbiamo pescato è stato lui.


----------



## jacky (4 Maggio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> il fatto è che non ha vinto una partita per caso, per quanto importante.... ha una media punti pazzesca da almeno 90 partite, mica un segmentino. Stai ancora a guardare le prime 10, con una squadra non costruita da lui. Come ho detto mille volte in questo momento e in questo contesto il vero jolly che abbiamo pescato è stato lui.


Per me i jolly sono stati Ibra e Kjaer.
Ripeto che quello che ha combinato in quelle 10 gare è raccapricciante, Biglia per Bennacer, 0-5 a Bergamo, dominati dalla Samp in casa.
Resta quello, restano le 90 gare dopo... Ma per me sono stati i due leader che hanno ribaltato spogliatoio e trend, non lui...


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me i jolly sono stati Ibra e Kjaer.
> Ripeto che quello che ha combinato in quelle 10 gare è raccapricciante, Biglia per Bennacer, 0-5 a Bergamo, dominati dalla Samp in casa.
> Resta quello, restano le 90 gare dopo... Ma per me sono stati i due leader che hanno ribaltato spogliatoio e trend, non lui...


Chi era Kjaer prima di Pioli? A me sembra il contrario. MI sembra che Pioli gli abbia dato fiducia e l'abbia fatto diventare un leader. Ibra ha sicuramente dato una bella botta all'inizio ma da un anno e mezzo è più un problema che un aiuto, e intanto continuiamo a vincere....


----------



## uolfetto (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me i jolly sono stati Ibra e Kjaer.
> Ripeto che quello che ha combinato in quelle 10 gare è raccapricciante, Biglia per Bennacer, 0-5 a Bergamo, dominati dalla Samp in casa.
> Resta quello, restano le 90 gare dopo... Ma per me sono stati i due leader che hanno ribaltato spogliatoio e trend, non lui...


Io la pensavo esattamente così per quella parte di campionato ripresa dopo il lockdown in cui abbiamo vinto sempre e cominciato a carburare. E infatti lo avrei cambiato lo stesso a fine stagione visto che lo ritenevo fin dall'inizio un allenatore scarso. E avrei sbagliato clamorosamente. Ok, per me Ibra e Kjaer sono stati fondamentali ma dopo ulteriori due anni come si faccia a non vedere che Pioli ha fatto un lavoro mostruoso non riesco proprio a capirlo. Cioè capisco (o almeno mi adatto a comprenderle) le critiche alla società perchè ormai il calciomercato, spendere e comprare i giocatori ha addirittura più valore dei risultati sul campo ma un allenatore più di avere una delle medie punti migliori della storia del club cosa caspita dovrebbe fare? Boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Chi era Kjaer prima di Pioli? A me sembra il contrario. MI sembra che Pioli gli abbia dato fiducia e l'abbia fatto diventare un leader. Ibra ha sicuramente dato una bella botta all'inizio ma da un anno e mezzo è più un problema che un aiuto, e intanto continuiamo a vincere....


Bravo. Ricordiamolo che Kjaer veniva da sei mesi di TRIBUNA all'Atalanta.

Sembra che abbiamo preso Van Dijk, ma la verità è che senza il Milan Kjaer sarebbe finito a giocare in Arabia Saudita probabilmente.
Quindi direi che il jolly lo ha preso lui a venire da noi, pur dovendolo assolutamente ringraziare per tutto quello che ha fatto finora e sperare bene per il futuro. Simon merita tutti i complimenti, grande leader, nessuno lo discute, ma la verità è questa.


----------



## jacky (4 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io la pensavo esattamente così per quella parte di campionato ripresa dopo il lockdown in cui abbiamo vinto sempre e cominciato a carburare. E infatti lo avrei cambiato lo stesso a fine stagione visto che lo ritenevo fin dall'inizio un allenatore scarso. E avrei sbagliato clamorosamente. Ok, per me Ibra e Kjaer sono stati fondamentali ma dopo ulteriori due anni come si faccia a non vedere che Pioli ha fatto un lavoro mostruoso non riesco proprio a capirlo. Cioè capisco (o almeno mi adatto a comprenderle) le critiche alla società perchè ormai il calciomercato, spendere e comprare i giocatori ha addirittura più valore dei risultati sul campo ma un allenatore più di avere una delle medie punti migliori della storia del club cosa caspita dovrebbe fare? Boh.


Gattuso con una squadra ridicola in questo campionato ridicolo ha fatto 70 punti.
Lui arriverà a 80-83 con Theo, Giroud, Ibra, Tonali, Kjaer.
Ripeto e lo sottolineerò mille volte: BRAVO. Ma per me Pioli non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno, forse neanche un grande allenatore.
Diciamo passabile e tutti gli esoneri ottenuti in carriera lo dimostrano.
Detto questo contano i risultati: se vince giù il cappello e solo applausi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Gattuso con una squadra ridicola in questo campionato ridicolo ha fatto 70 punti.
> Lui arriverà a 80-83 con Theo, Giroud, Ibra, Tonali, Kjaer.
> Ripeto e lo sottolineerò mille volte: BRAVO. Ma per me Pioli non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno, forse neanche un grande allenatore.
> Diciamo passabile e tutti gli esoneri ottenuti in carriera lo dimostrano.
> Detto questo contano i risultati: se vince giù il cappello e solo applausi.


peccato che con 70 punti non vai nemmeno in europa league e con 83 vinci il campionato ....
Io comunque non dico fenomeno ma uomo giusto al posto giusto. tutto lì. con tre dei cinque che hai citato che messi assieme non fanno 38 partite


----------



## uolfetto (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Gattuso con una squadra ridicola in questo campionato ridicolo ha fatto 70 punti.
> Lui arriverà a 80-83 con Theo, Giroud, Ibra, Tonali, Kjaer.
> Ripeto e lo sottolineerò mille volte: BRAVO. Ma per me Pioli non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno, forse neanche un grande allenatore.
> Diciamo passabile e tutti gli esoneri ottenuti in carriera lo dimostrano.
> Detto questo contano i risultati: se vince giù il cappello e solo applausi.


Ah vabbè allora ho frainteso, BRAVO già mi basta. Io mi limito a non comprendere chi ne chiede l'esonero dopo ogni pareggio già da un annetto a questa parte mica pretendo che venga riconosciuto come fenomeno. Cosa che non è, ma diciamo che nel nostro livello attuale (ben lontano dalle big europee e abbastanza distante anche da un paio di squadre italiane) ha fatto veramente il massimo secondo me. Tra 70 punti e 80 ci passa la differenza tra perdere e vincere (o almeno provare a).


----------



## jacky (4 Maggio 2022)

Uomo giusto al posto giusto, aggiungerei, nel momento giusto.
Ma se si vuol crescere alla svelta anche fuori serve altro. Poi lo terremo e per me perderemo 2-3 anni dietro lui.
Succede spesso nel calcio, si cambia sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Uomo giusto al posto giusto, aggiungerei, nel momento giusto.
> Ma se si vuol crescere alla svelta anche fuori serve altro. Poi lo terremo e per me perderemo 2-3 anni dietro lui.
> Succede spesso nel calcio, si cambia sempre troppo tardi.


questo può essere. Ma ora vediamo che fa Investcorp. Se diventiamo il Real Madrid occorre probabilmente qualcun altro. Ma se dovessi scegliere fra lui e i fenomeni che abbiamo in Italia (Inzaghi, Spalletti, Allegri, ecc) meglio ancora lui.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Uomo giusto al posto giusto, aggiungerei, nel momento giusto.
> Ma se si vuol crescere alla svelta anche fuori serve altro. Poi lo terremo e per me perderemo 2-3 anni dietro lui.
> Succede spesso nel calcio, si cambia sempre troppo tardi.


"Altro" chi sarebbe secondo te?


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Uomo giusto al posto giusto, aggiungerei, nel momento giusto.
> Ma se si vuol crescere alla svelta anche fuori serve altro. Poi lo terremo e per me perderemo 2-3 anni dietro lui.
> Succede spesso nel calcio, si cambia sempre troppo tardi.


La crescita passa da società forte, competenze nel far mercato e dirigenti che mantengano una linea chiara e un ambiente sano. Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti nell'area tecnica direi che ci siamo, per la società forte il processo sembra in loading avanzato, sul mister ancora 1-2 anni non cambierei.. primo perchè Pioli si è ampiamente meritato la conferma, secondo perchè i cambiamenti devono avvenire in modo graduale per evitare di gettare alle ortiche anni di lavoro.


----------



## Kayl (4 Maggio 2022)

Il discorso è semplice. Noi dall'anno prossimo dobbiamo iniziare un dominio in Italia, dobbiamo fare almeno 2-3 scudetti di fila e spingerci il più possibile in europa. La nostra priorità è diventare gli STRAfavoriti per lo scudetto dalla prossima stagione in poi (cosa non facile quando ci sono di mezzo i carcerati). Il metro di giudizio sarà quanto si farà in campo internazionale a quel punto. Dobbiamo schiacciare la Serie A prima di tutto.
Per come la vedo io, l'anno prossimo l'obiettivo minimo dev'essere il double e raggiungere (a patto di un buon sorteggio) i quarti di CL.


----------



## Zenos (5 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> beh parli di dicembre 2019 eh... ne è passata di acqua sotto i ponti.
> 
> Da allora Pioli ha la piu alta media punti della storia del Milan eh, come allenatore, non so se ci rendiamo conto. Piu alta anche di Sacchi Capello e Ancelotti. I meriti li condivide con tutti, come gli errori, pero bisogna anche inquadrare bene i risultati che sta ottenendo a maggior ragione ricordando da dove è partito e che squadra ha ereditato.


Può avere anche la media punti più alta,fino a quando non alza trofei per me resta un allenatore da squadra di provincia.


----------



## morokan (5 Maggio 2022)

e stato preso come tappabuchi, poi hanno deciso per vari motivi di confermarlo, probabilmente hanno visto in lui idee interessanti, che noi, dietro una tastiera non vediamo, .......per la prima volta gli hanno affidato un progetto, lo stà portando avanti nel migliore dei modi, in toto, merita ampiamente di avere un team coi fiocchi, poi si tireranno le somme.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> e stato preso come tappabuchi, poi hanno deciso per vari motivi di confermarlo, probabilmente hanno visto in lui idee interessanti, che noi, dietro una tastiera non vediamo, .......per la prima volta gli hanno affidato un progetto, lo stà portando avanti nel migliore dei modi, in toto, *merita ampiamente di avere un team coi fiocchi, poi si tireranno le somme.*




Concordo. Fino ad ora si è accontentato di quello che gli hanno passato e comunque ha ottenuto buoni risultati.


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> I da Pioli sono condizionato da quei primi 3 mesi DISASTROSI in cui non ci ha capito niente.
> Ma davvero, pessimo in tutto, insisteva con Biglia, squadra senza carattere e gioco.
> Poi l’arrivo di Ibra e Kjaer.
> Chi vince ha sempre ragione, avrà sicuramente dei meriti… ma non esageriamo.


In quei primi tre mesi c’era poco da poter capire. Avevamo una squadra impostata per il 4-3-3 senza possibilità di poter cambiare modulo in modo da poter esprimere un calcio soddisfacente e, al tempo stesso, senza aver uomini davvero adatti al 4-3-3. Senza contare il resto della rosa…
Via Piatek e Suso, dentro Saele, Ibra e Kjaer e da dopo il lockdown per due anni(DUE ANNI), grazie anche ad altri acquisti mirati, abbiamo espresso forse il miglior calcio in Italia.
Sia la rosa che il mister hanno ancora molte cose da correggere, ma non ha senso rimanere fossilizzati a due anni e mezzo fa.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Maggio 2022)

Oggi perfetto.
Formazione iniziale con le scelte Saelemaekers e Krunic che ha convinto sopratutto grazie ad una partita notevole del bosniaco che ha portato molto piu dinamismo di Brahim o Kessié.

Giustissime anche i cambi: Modulo, uomini, tempismo.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

oggi aveva pure una bella panchina


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Non si dimetterà neanche questa sera.


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande mister, avanti così


----------



## mil77 (8 Maggio 2022)

Grande Stefano. Oggi super. Formazione iniziale, cambi, tutto perfetto


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## morokan (8 Maggio 2022)

a prescindere di come vada a finire, prendetegli 4 giocatori di cui lui ha bisogno, non quelli che vogliamo noi tifosi, e lui apre un ciclo, si è costruito una squadra con poco, sono 2 anni che siamo ai vertici della serie A ed in coppa siamo usciti grazie a qualcuno......cosa vogliamo di più? Rangnic Conte........


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## mil77 (8 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Pioli merita sempre di più di restare alla guida del Milan.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente rimette in panca il folletto e la squadra gira meglio, Diaz con gli avversari freschi è peggio del cornuturco, rallenta la manovra è perde palla, krunic almeno mette il fisico e passa il prima possibile più pulito che può


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi perfetto.
> Formazione iniziale con le scelte Saelemaekers e Krunic che ha convinto sopratutto grazie ad una partita notevole del bosniaco che ha portato molto piu dinamismo di Brahim o Kessié.
> 
> Giustissime anche i cambi: Modulo, uomini, tempismo.


L'aver accentrato Theo ha fatto si che non ci fosse alcuna diagonale sul gol del Verona e gli abbiamo facilitato non poco la vita in certe fasi di gioco, tanto é vero che poi Theo é rimasto nella sua zona abitudinale. Peccato, perché é una mossa che mi piace un sacco, credo sia da rivedere in alcune fasi, ma il Verona ne ha approfittato.

Per il resto Pioli non lo scopriamo certo oggi  , ottimo lavoro, la preparazione della partita, le incursioni di Tonali studiate a tavolino (ed era ora!!) e capisco anche cosa abbia tentato di fare con Krunic in modo da mettere densità li in mezzo e di conseguenza pero' doveva accentrare Theo che poteva poi avanzare la manovra offensiva in ripartenza al posto di Brahim ed alternandosi con Rafa, cosa che Krunic o Kessie non hanno nelle loro corde. La fiducia su Diaz credo sia ai minimi storici.

Date a questo uomo un trequartista moderno, ecco il potenziale più inesplorato della rosa, ed sarebbe un upgrade notevole. Sono 3 anni che siamo limitati li in mezzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2022)

Oggi molto bene. Grande.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Grande Mr.


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2022)

Merita di togliersi questa etichetta di "perdente" e "Mediocre", se lo merita per lo spessore umano che questo uomo ha, da sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Merita di togliersi questa etichetta di "perdente" e "Mediocre", se lo merita per lo spessore umano che questo uomo ha, da sempre.



Comunque vada ha riportato il Milan a lottare per il vertice perciò si merita di restare.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2022)

Manca un ultimo scatto e quella fastidiosa etichetta se la toglierà finalmente dalle palle.


----------



## livestrong (9 Maggio 2022)

Ottima partita ieri, preparata bene con intelligenza. Adesso vediamo di concludere in bellezza. Ne voglio 6 di punti, non 4


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Maggio 2022)

Ieri ha azzeccato tutto.
Da notare la reazione dei ragazzi (ripeto: ragazzi, non dei veterani di 30 anni) dopo il goal subito (che avrebbe spezzato le gambe a qualsiasi squadra): calma glaciale, testa bassa e riprendere a giocare. E infatti l'abbiamo ripresa dopo pochi minuti (grazie a Tonali che era in posizione avanzata proprio su ordine del mister).

I tifosi dovrebbero fare attenzione a TUTTI i dettagli, invece di attaccarsi ai paragoni con Klopp e Guardiola (che allenano squadre che praticano un altro sport).

E non faccio il fenomeno, io due anni fa ero rimasto deluso perché all'ultimo momento era saltato l'arrivo di Spalletti, e l'ingaggio di Pioli mi era sembrata la mossa della disperazione.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2022)

Non importa se vincerá lo scudetto. Non importa neppure se vincerà la Champions. Ma nemmeno se fa il triplete. Per qualcuno tra i tifosi sarà sempre un perdente da esonerare


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non importa se vincerá lo scudetto. Non importa neppure se vincerà la Champions. Ma nemmeno se fa il triplete. Per qualcuno tra i tifosi sarà sempre un perdente da esonerare


beh no a questo punto deve restare..è giusto cosi

e credo che vincere aiuterà a levarsi l'etichetta da sfigato che sicuramente un pò influenza (almeno me)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2022)

Grande mossa tattica fare giocare Tonali come incursore vecchio stampo, alla Tigana diciamo. Pioli è uno che studia il calcio Un esempio su tutti , la scelta di fare rientrare i terzini alla Guardiola. 
Il nostro mister è veramente bravo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti Stefano ma ora portaci il titolo


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande mossa tattica fare giocare Tonali come incursore vecchio stampo, alla Tigana diciamo. Pioli è uno che studia il calcio Un esempio su tutti , la scelta di fare rientrare i terzini alla Guardiola.
> Il nostro mister è veramente bravo.


Pregi è difetti.

Sanguinano gli occhi vedere andare a calciare gli angoli Hernandez. Gli è lo dice Pioli, pregi e difetti.

Era lo stesso Pioli ad aver fatto giocare il grande Romagnoli al posto di Tomori quando probabilmente ci siamo giocato il campionato con l'Inter.

Ed è lo Stesso Pioli ad aver preferito R a Kalulu. Pregi e difetti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pregi è difetti.
> 
> Sanguinano gli occhi vedere andare a calciare gli angoli Hernandez. Gli è lo dice Pioli, pregi e difetti.
> 
> ...


Su questo punto preciso sono d'accordissimo con te cioé aveva sbagliato di brutto quella volta pero col tempo è migliorato insieme alla squadra. Francamente essere dove siamo oggi senza aver potuto contare su Ibra Rebic quasi tutto l'anno mi sembra qualcosa di notevole.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pregi è difetti.
> 
> Sanguinano gli occhi vedere andare a calciare gli angoli Hernandez. Gli è lo dice Pioli, pregi e difetti.
> 
> ...



Per qualcuno ha solo difetti.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno ha solo difetti.


Per qualcuno ha solo pregi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per qualcuno ha solo pregi.



La verità sta nel mezzo. Come sempre.

Il punto è merita di restare?

Per me si.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La verità sta nel mezzo. Come sempre.


Dovrebbe stare....

Ma da quello che si legge ci sono i pro Pioli che qualsiasi cosa faccia va bene a prescindere, solo lodi fa tutto bene nessun tipo di errore fa tutto a meraviglia. Critica? Zero.

Gli altri tutto il contrario.

Sinceramente è senza offesa ne capiscono poco di calcio sia i primi sia i secondi, altrimenti parlerebbero i modo diverso.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe stare....
> 
> Ma da quello che si legge ci sono i pro Pioli che qualsiasi cosa faccia va bene a prescindere, solo lodi fa tutto bene nessun tipo di errore fa tutto a meraviglia. Critica? Zero.
> 
> ...



Pioli ha commesso e commetterà errori come chiunque ma, almeno per me, per ora merita di restare per aver ottenuto -comunque vada- ottimi risultati con una rosa non certo di prim’ordine in tutti i ruoli. Ora vorrei vederlo con a disposizione con una rosa completa.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli ha commesso e commetterà errori come chiunque ma, almeno per me, per ora merita di restare per aver ottenuto -comunque vada- ottimi risultati con una rosa non certo di prim’ordine in tutti i ruoli. Ora vorrei vederlo con a disposizione con una rosa completa.


Ma certo che può rimanere, però stringi stringi ci vogliono i titoli.

Non certo che in 2 anni ha fatto più punti di tutti ecc, perché sono stupidaggini di chi di calcio capisce poco, perché visto da un punto di vista,può essere un vanto aver fatto più punti di tutti, a mio avviso invece è un aggravante se non si vince nulla.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti gargantueschi a Pioli, che chiude la stagione in versione rullo compressore, e nonostante la pressione. 

Il Milan ha aperto la stagione con 10 vittorie nelle prime 10, e chiude praticamente allo stesso modo. 

Per dire che in poco tempo ci ha riportato in alto aspetto l'ufficialità


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Grande Mr. 

Riportalo a casa.


----------



## mil77 (15 Maggio 2022)

Grande Stefano, ora un ultimo sforzo manca poco.


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Grande Stefano, ora un ultimo sforzo manca poco.


Speriamo che un regalo ce lo faccia il Cagliari... a meno che non vogliano andare in B.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2022)

Hai fatto il salto. mi ero sbagliato. Bravo Stefano!

ti sei meritato la conferma per la prossima stagione (che già c'era ma dico a livello personale)


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (15 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Speriamo che un regalo ce lo faccia il Cagliari... a meno che non vogliano andare in B.


Mi sa nessun regalo dei sardi stasera


----------



## Mika (15 Maggio 2022)

MilanMiAmor1899 ha scritto:


> Mi sa nessun regalo dei sardi stasera


Allora che vadano in B.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Un grazie, da parte mia, a Pioli per aver riportato tanto entusiasmo al Milan.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Mister, questa settimana sarà fondamentale la mentalità, mi è piaciuto tantissimo (non so se è di routine sinceramente) il ritiro per rimanere con la testa concentrata ma ora si tratta solo di testa, calma e concentrazione.

è la partita più difficile mister, e prova tanto Ante davanti perché mi pare ibra abbia finito la stagione e c’è bisogno di strategie.

è l’ultimo ostacolo per essere un mister vincente (per lo scudetto, per la stagione per me gia promosso con la champions sicura un mese di anticipo).


----------



## ibracadabra9 (15 Maggio 2022)

manca solo 1 punto mister!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno l ha scritto che si è portato a casa Gasperino ?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno l ha scritto che si è portato a casa Gasperino ?



No, qualcuno aveva pronte solo le critiche


----------



## RickyKaka22 (16 Maggio 2022)

Si devono vergognare i tifosi che hanno imbrattato i social con #PioliOut e oggi a S.Siro alla fine hanno saltato e goduto con lui sulle note di "PIOLI IS ON FIRE"...non si sale e scende sul carro Milan perché una fermata vi piace più di un'altra! Ha tutti i meriti questo allenatore...ha cambiato il MILAN! e con palesi buchi in rosa...si è dovuto inventare l'impossibile e cambiare modo di giocare gara dopo gara...da fargli una statua e stare in silenzio! Grazie Stefano!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Si devono vergognare i tifosi che hanno imbrattato i social con #PioliOut e oggi a S.Siro alla fine hanno saltato e goduto con lui sulle note di "PIOLI IS ON FIRE"...non si sale e scende sul carro Milan perché una fermata vi piace più di un'altra! Ha tutti i meriti questo allenatore...ha cambiato il MILAN! e con palesi buchi in rosa...si è dovuto inventare l'impossibile e cambiare modo di giocare gara dopo gara...da fargli una statua e stare in silenzio! Grazie Stefano!



Certi tifosi si meritano uno come Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## Rossonero10 (16 Maggio 2022)

PIOLI IS ON FIRE ! HUUUUH ! LALALALALALA LALALA LALALA !


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2022)

Io non gli ho mai dato mezza chance di scudetto, non vedo l'ora di chiedergli scusa in caso di vittoria perché è davvero una gran persona a prescindere dalle doti d'allenatore.

L'ultima partita, dopo 4 vittorie pesanti, non credo abbia bisogno di particolari motivazioni da parte sua, il gruppo è unito e la gara si prepara "da sola", dipenderà tutto da come i ragazzi la sentiranno sul campo, per cui se dovesse andare male sinceramente non me la prenderei con lui (salvo grossolani errori tattici, ma immagino che ormai pure da quel lato c'è poco da inventare, giocheranno i soliti 11 con i soliti cambi con cui abbiamo vinto le ultime partite).


----------



## unbreakable (16 Maggio 2022)

83 punti allegri vinse con 82 e con una rosa molto più completa


----------



## unbreakable (19 Maggio 2022)

complimenti al mister che vince il premio come tecnico del mese di maggio 2022...

ora facci vincere a noi


----------



## Milo (19 Maggio 2022)

Fai un bel ritiro da domani, solo testa a domenica


----------



## mil77 (19 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Fai un bel ritiro da domani, solo testa a domenica


Nah i ragazzi hanno dimostrato fino ad oggi che lasciandoli liberi poi la domenica danno tutto. Poi comunque il ritiro ci sarà sabato sera


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> 83 punti allegri vinse con 82 e con una rosa molto più completa



Pioli, comunque vada…, ha svolto un gran lavoro.


----------



## Milo (19 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nah i ragazzi hanno dimostrato fino ad oggi che lasciandoli liberi poi la domenica danno tutto. Poi comunque il ritiro ci sarà sabato sera



in realtà sono stati in ritiro anche la scorsa giornata


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> in realtà sono stati in ritiro anche la scorsa giornata


Vanno in ritiro al Sabato quando ai gioca domenica alle 18


----------



## Igniorante (20 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> 83 punti allegri vinse con 82 e con una rosa molto più completa



Non mi nominare Acciuga, uno degli allenatori più sopravvalutati degli ultimi 30 anni.


----------



## Milo (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vanno in ritiro al Sabato quando ai gioca domenica alle 18



Ah, ok..


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Fai un bel ritiro da domani, solo testa a domenica


Non serve. I nostri sono carichi, non serve certo trovare la concentrazione rischiando addirittura di mettere troppa pressione.

Anzi, è bene che si allenino normalmente e arrivino tranquilli e rilassati alla partita, come fanno sempre. Questo tipo di partite non serve certo prepararle sul piano mentale.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Maggio 2022)

Un punto per entrare nella storia.
Un punto per dimostrare a tutti noi che ci sbagliavamo quando nel novembre 2019 abbiamo insultato a lungo te e la dirigenza per la tua assunzione.
Un punto per riportare il Milan dove merita di stare in Italia e anche oltre.

Dai Stefano!


----------



## Mika (22 Maggio 2022)

Non è più un perdente!!! Grande Mistero oggi hai distrutto la partita!


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Pioli. Ora forse la smetteranno di chiamarti perdente.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie mister, ritratto tutte le critiche. C'è da dire che ti ho sempre difeso quando si parlava di sostituirti con Rangnick.


----------



## mil77 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ti hanno dato del mediocre, ti hanno dato del perdente (anche i tuoi stessi tifosi), hai dimostrato che sei un grande, questo scudetto è in grandissima parte merito tuo. Hai zittito tutti e adesso sei CAMPIONE D'ITALIA Grazie Stefano


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Oh, io quando dicevo che sarebbe stato meglio Spalletti e Pioli sarebbe stato esonerato subito come Giampaolo lo scrivevo per scaramanzia eh. 


Bravo mister, mi hai smerdato alla grande, ma va benissimo così.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2022)

Non avrei mai pensato che Pioli sarebbe riuscito alla fine a vincere lo scudetto, felicissimo di essermi sbagliato. Impensabile tra l'altro vincessimo tutte e 5 le ultime giornate, tutte partite difficili tra l'altro. Mi auguro che con questa vittoria abbia svoltato e soprattutto che la proprietà che verrà non sfanculi tutto quanto


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2022)

Un altro Emiliano-romagnolo vince lo scudetto col Milan. 

Con Zac, Ancelotti e Sacchi è in buona compagnia.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che Pioli sarebbe riuscito alla fine a vincere lo scudetto, felicissimo di essermi sbagliato. Impensabile tra l'altro vincessimo tutte e 5 le ultime giornate, tutte partite difficili tra l'altro. Mi auguro che con questa vittoria abbia svoltato e soprattutto che la proprietà che verrà non sfanculi tutto quanto


Ha fatto numeri spaventosi in campionato, se paragonato ai predecessori. Nemmeno il rimpianto Allegri (anche da me lo ammetto), ha fatto così tanto. Bisognerà lavorare sull'europa ora e, soprattutto, a rinforzare la squadra. La Juve l'anno prossimo sarà agguerritissima, non possiamo presentarci ancora con il solo Giroud in avanti, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un altro Emiliano-romagnolo vince lo scudetto col Milan.
> 
> Con Zac, Ancelotti e Sacchi è in buona compagnia.


Comunque noi ci facciamo tante pippe sugli allenatori, ma nel post-Capello è stato il Milan a fare grandi gli allenatori. Forse solo Allegri è stato l'allenatore "desiderato" che siamo riusciti a conquistarci e alla fine dopo lo scudetto e la supercoppa non ha fatto miracoli (ma la squadra era quella che era, forse nel 2012 si si poteva fare qualcosa in più, torti arbitrali a parte), gli altri invece da Ancelotti fino a Pioli hanno trovato gloria da noi ed erano allenatori dai numeri tutt'altro che esaltanti.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2022)

dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che era scarso eh??? dove sono???venite fuori buffoni!

ehm..uno ero io...   

ma era per stimolarlo si capisce 

scherzi a parte ora lo ridico che è scarso che magari la prossima si vince la champions 

BRAVO STE!


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Maggio 2022)

#secerabuciano


----------



## Milanoide (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie anche a Boban che ha sbarrato il passo ad una rivoluzione inutile


----------



## milanhearts (22 Maggio 2022)

Una sola parola: GRAZIE


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

@Divoratore Di Stelle ora sarai un poco più tollerante?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente si è tolto l’etichetta di perdente. Speriamo sia l’inizio di un ciclo e non uno scudetto una tantum.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2022)

Non gli si può più dire che è un perdente. 
Grazie per averci portato dove meglio ci compete


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2022)

A inizio campionato scrissi che perdere contro Conte poteva starci. Ma perdere contro Spiaze e Spalletti mi avrebbe fatto girare le scatole.

Pioli infatti non ha deluso. 

Ora vediamo il mercato e tutto il resto. Però già ora bisogna dire che Pioli meriterebbe di avere a disposizione una rosa che gli permetta di andare avanti in champions.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

Medioman, yesman, perdente.... Quante gliene abbiamo dette? Grazie mister, grazie


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Mister. Sempre creduto in te.
PIOLI IS ON FIRE.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2022)

Sempre stato ”il mio mister”.

sempre stimato prima come uomo e poi come professionista.

adesso é diventato un allenatore che fa la differenza, che prepara tatticamente le partite come pochissimi al mondo.

cresciuto come tutta la societá.

un vero allenatore top.


----------



## morokan (22 Maggio 2022)

una bella persona.....in parole semplici, uno di noi! grazie Mister


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie Stefano!!!


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque noi ci facciamo tante pippe sugli allenatori, ma nel post-Capello è stato il Milan a fare grandi gli allenatori. Forse solo Allegri è stato l'allenatore "desiderato" che siamo riusciti a conquistarci e alla fine dopo lo scudetto e la supercoppa non ha fatto miracoli (ma la squadra era quella che era, forse nel 2012 si si poteva fare qualcosa in più, torti arbitrali a parte), gli altri invece da Ancelotti fino a Pioli hanno trovato gloria da noi ed erano allenatori dai numeri tutt'altro che esaltanti.


E se ci si pensa il concetto degli allenatori vale anche per i giocatori. E stato anche quest'anno così, i Leao i Hernandez i Tomori i Kalulu sono diventati grandi da noi.

Per questo non si deve correre dietro ai nomi come molti vorrebbero, ma dobbiamo correre dietro a coloro il nome se lo fanno da noi.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

Merita tante scuse (io stesso ero dubbioso quando lo prendemmo). Arrivato con l'hastag #pioliout al primo posto nei trending mondiali. Sempre messo in discussione (e lo sarà ancora, ci scommetto), ha fatto cose incredibili, lottato contro gli infortuni, avrà anche sbagliato, ma alla fine ci ha riportato lo scudetto. Non partivamo favoriti, questo gli rende ancora più onore


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

Pioli si è meritato questa soddisfazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Maggio 2022)

grande ho molto piacere per lui.

dopo che mi ha ascoltato togliendo romagnoli ibra e diaz le abbiamo vinte tutte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

Bravissimo, nelle ultime partite non ha sbagliato niente.

E anche umile e professionale, non ha mai fatto dichiarazioni grottesche o da pallone gonfiato in stile S.Inzaghi, Mourinho o Sarri.


----------



## Konrad (22 Maggio 2022)

Da fargli una statua. Grazie Mister!!!


----------



## Route66 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dopo la morte di Astori ho seguito con particolare attenzione il suo comportamento in quei periodi terribili e per come ha saputo gestire la situazione dal lato umano a mio avviso è stato un grandissimo.
È inutile nasconderlo ma al suo arrivo al Milan la situazione non era delle migliori e le aspettative erano molto basse per cui per tutto quello che ha fatto e per il comportamento che ha SEMPRE tenuto non posso che essere orgoglioso di lui.
Grazie di cuore Mister!!


----------



## Lo Gnu (22 Maggio 2022)

Altro che mediocre. Allenatore top, enorme, bravissimo e si è anche evoluto in tutto. Ha enormi capacità umane e tattiche. Lo dico, ad oggi non lo cambierei per nessuno perché in questo momento storico è l'allenatore perfetto per noi. 
Non può che migliorare. Pioli è veramente on fire!


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E se ci si pensa il concetto degli allenatori vale anche per i giocatori. E stato anche quest'anno così, i Leao i Hernandez i Tomori i Kalulu sono diventati grandi da noi.
> 
> Per questo non si deve correre dietro ai nomi come molti vorrebbero, ma dobbiamo correre dietro a coloro il nome se lo fanno da noi.


Perfetto!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque grazie Stefano oltreché per il campionato vinto, che fa di te finalmente un " vincente, per il tuo essere persona perbene in un mondo di opportunisti e ipocriti qual' è quello del calcio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Maggio 2022)

I-L M-I-S-T-E-R


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Maggio 2022)

Mai criticato, ma semplicemente perché non lo conoscevo, diciamo così. Ma ero già soddisfatto, molto soddisfatto della scorsa stagione, quest'anno ha vinto contro infortuni e torti arbitrali. Questo fa capire che in una stagione normale, senza torti e con la rosa sempre al completo sarebbe arrivato quasi a 100 punti. 

Grande Mister!


----------



## bmb (22 Maggio 2022)

Non so veramente che dire mister.


----------



## Gamma (22 Maggio 2022)

Te lo meriti tutto, mister.

Arrivato in sordina come rincalzo a stagione in corso, un tappabuchi dopo la breve ma (purtroppo) intensa parentesi Giampaolo, nessuno ci avrebbe scommesso un soldo, nessuno.

Neanche io ovviamente, ma dopo il Covid è successo qualcosa, è nato qualcosa: il Milan si è trasformato! È arrivato (tornato) Ibra, è arrivato silenziosamente un giocatore e un leader importantissimo, Kjaer... ma soprattutto è cambiata la mentalità, di chiunque siano i meriti.

Abbiamo iniziato a vincere grazie agli spalti vuoi, dicevano; grazie ai rigori, dicevano; grazie all'entusiasmo, dicevano; a fortuna, dicevano.

La verità è che pur disponendo di una materia prima non invidiabile (per gli obiettivi più ambiziosi), ne è venuta fuori una squadra forte e con grande personalità, e possiamo girarci attorno quanto vogliamo, ma il merito è soprattutto di Pioli, che oltre a ridare gioco e vittorie a dei colori che quasi avevano scordato il gusto della vetta, oltre a riportare un trofeo importante, ha il grande merito di aver creato un gruppo fantastico.

Grazie mister, con il tempo ti sei preso il Milan e i milanisti nonostante i pregiudizi, e questo è un risultato che va ben oltre il nostro diciannovesimo Scudetto.
Pioli è entrato nella storia del Milan con grande umiltà, e lo ha fatto meritatamente.
Grazie ancora mister, che sia la prima soddisfazione di tante, tante altre.

Pioli is on fire


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Maggio 2022)

In questa stagione si è superato ed è diventato un vincente. La sua mossa vincente per questo sprint finale è stata senza ombra di dubbio l'inserimento di Krunic sulla trequarti, utile ad irrobustire la metacampo e soprattutto ad alzare il pressing sugli avversari di turno.
Pioli is on fire.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Maggio 2022)

Grande Mister, anche lui altro allenatore vincente per la prima volta proprio col Milan. È cresciuto moltissimo negli ultimi mesi, azzeccando sempre le invenzioni giuste e con accorgimenti tattici eccezionali. 

In questo finale non ha piu commesso gli errori che ogni tanto emergevano e da quando ha panchinato il folletto abbiamo messo la sesta


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2022)

Ha fatto un capolavoro. Ad agosto scrissi che questo Milan era da scudetto, l'unica incognita era Pioli. Direi che ormai è diventato (quasi) una certezza.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2022)

Ha fatto un capolavoro. Ad agosto scrissi che questo Milan era da scudetto, l'unica incognita era Pioli. Direi che ormai è diventato (quasi) una certezza.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ha fatto un capolavoro. Ad agosto scrissi che questo Milan era da scudetto, l'unica incognita era Pioli. Direi che ormai è diventato (quasi) una certezza.



Pioli ha smentito tutti. Per me era da conferma anche senza scudetto.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2022)

La chiave di volta della fase finale e decisiva del campionato è stato rimettere Saele e Krunic dall'inizio per sfruttare Messias e Diaz a gara iniziata, bravo il mister a correggersi in corsa e a capire che il brasiliano e lo spagnolo sul lungo periodo non erano efficaci e a dare più sostanza al centrocampo. Questa era una mia fissa, da lì abbiamo definitivamente svoltato. 
Poi ovviamente il grande lavoro di due anni e mezzo, rivoltando una squadra abituata a giocare rintanata dietro con Gattuso e poi mandata in confusione con Giampaolo. Sempre con un grandissimo stile e correttezza, oltre che una grande cura nel preparare le partite importanti. Poi come tutti gli errori li ha fatti ma oggi non è il tempo delle critiche, solo applausi.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)




----------



## _ET_ (23 Maggio 2022)

Is on fire.
Grandi meriti.
Grazie


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Maggio 2022)

Le mie umili scuse e un grazie enorme per tutto il suo lavoro.
Stefano, ora sei un vincente!!
Grazie!!


----------



## Davide L (23 Maggio 2022)

PIOLI IS ON FIRE!!!


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Maggio 2022)

Il Milan è rinato, ed é rinato giocando a pallone e facendolo bene. Grandi onore e merito a mister Pioli.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Le mie umili scuse e un grazie enorme per tutto il suo lavoro.
> Stefano, ora sei un vincente!!
> Grazie!!



Ora è un vincente. Un signore lo è sempre stato.


----------



## Aron (23 Maggio 2022)

Contento di aver sempre creduto in Pioli quando la squadra iniziò a ingranare nel 2020. 

Bello vedere come i tifosi lo amino e come lui si senta amato dopo molte stagioni in cui la sua carriera sembrava segnata al ruolo di allenatore di fascia medio-bassa.


----------



## Milo (23 Maggio 2022)

Goditela tutta mister, è tutta tua.

io ero già grato con la champions sicura un mese prima.

ti ho sempre difeso e sono contentissimo per te. Per noi. Ormai fai parte della famiglia.


----------



## Djici (23 Maggio 2022)

Riprendendo la frase scritta su una maglietta di un giocatore simpatico (molto meno bello il suo ricordo da allenatore), Brocchi si nasce. Campioni di diventa.

Uno che non gioca le finali non e un perdente.

Almeno ora non dovrò più sentire che sei un perdente.
Pioli, sei un vincente. Pioli is on fire!


----------



## smallball (23 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimo merito del Mister sulla conquista di questo scudetto


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2022)

Ho sempre scritto che la vittoria del nostro scudetto sarebbe passata da 3 eventi: 1) Leao 2)Suicidio Inter e 3)dall'umiltà di Pioli nel non voler strafare e nel fare meno errori possibili. Così è stato, ha imparato dagli errori dell'anno scorso e di quelli di questo inverno. Bravo Mister. Questo 19esimo scudetto è anche merito tuo. L'ho criticato quando non mi piaceva come gestiva le partite o nei cambi, oggi lo ringrazio perché ha saputo mantenere lucidità nel momento finale della stagione dove era difficilissimo. 
SempreForzaMilan.


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Maggio 2022)

MERITATISSIMO. Un allenatore trattato sempre male e sottovalutato. Se lo merita tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2022)

Come ho sempre detto, il prossimo allenatore "vincente" del Milan sarebbe stato quello arrivato al momento giusto e cosi è stato.
Ha poggiato le palle in testa ai più blasonati Mourinho, Allegri, Sarri, Spalletti, Inzaghi, Gasperson.... voglio dire di certo era il meno quotato di tutti, eppure il calcio è roba semplice.

Non mi stupirei se tra un paio di anni saremo qui a scrivere di nuovo che Pioli non ha il pedigree giusto, ma poco importa, persona intelligente e di spessore il nostro mister, si meritava questa gioia ed è entrato ormai per sempre nella storia del Milan, vada come vada!

Bravi tutti


----------



## unbreakable (23 Maggio 2022)

si rinnova la tradizione dell'allenatore che tifa inda ma vince con il milan e capisce cosa si è perso da piccolo (ma ci si può sempre correggere sulla via di milanello )..

la bravura della dirigenza è stata quella di avergli lasciato il tempo di di crescere e maturare assieme alla squadra..per fortuna che ha prevalso la linea di maldini e dello spogliatoio di tenersi pioli dopo l'1-2 in casa con il genoa..quella è stata una sliding door fondamentale..

siamo venuti a sapere che gazidis voleva ragnick o marcelino (carte nel processo con zvone)..insomma questo gruppo si è compattato ed unito a tal punto dopo quelll'episodio che l'anno dopo siamo finiti secondi eil terzo anno abbiamo vinto lo scudetto..

penso tutti abbiano imparato dagli errori e hanno da quel momento guardato in un'unica direzione..oovero quella di riportare questo club dove merita

mister ora sei nella storia del milan ma sei soprattutto nel cuore di tanti milanisti ..questa è la conquista più grande..grazie a te ed ora guidaci a conquistare l'europa !!


----------



## -Lionard- (23 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimo Mister, grandissimo. Fa effetto ripensare a quando un anno fa, nonostante il ritorno in Champions dopo 8 anni, molti ci dessero già in Europa League per l'arrivo dei "maestri" Sarri, Mourinho, Spalletti ed Allegri che sono tutti arrivati abbondantemente dietro, in alcuni casi anche con rose migliori probabilmente. La sua vicenda è incredibile ma coerente con la storia di questo club che non ha mai trionfato con allenatori già vincenti.

Pioli è arrivato con il trending topic "#pioliout" e poi si è trovato il nuovo allenatore in pratica già dichiarato pubblicamente dopo un mese con il Direttore Generale che si fa licenziare pur di opporsi. Avrebbe potuto vivacchiare per portarsi a casa il contratto, fregarsene ed invece ha passato il lockdown a tenere rapporti con la squadra e pensare a migliorarsi. Quando ha vinto 4-2 contro la Juve e sembrava certo l'arrivo di Rangnick, avrebbe potuto togliersi dei sassolini dalla scarpa ed invece ha tirato dritto, ha lavorato e ieri ha finito un capolavoro. Al di là dei risultati, dopo anni bui di "veleno" e "legnate sui denti" e risate dopo le sconfitte e "non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro", ha riportato una mentalità vincente ed un gioco all'altezza al Milan e di questo gliene sarà sempre grato. Ormai il suo nome nella storia di questo club ci è già entrato.

Grazie Mister!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Maggio 2022)

Qualcuno qui dentro dovrebbe chiedergli scusa, lo sapete. Grazie Padre Pioli, adesso la metamorfosi è completa: sei rossonero sottopelle.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2022)

Sarà che l'ultimo successo è sempre quello più gustoso, ma il Sig. Stefano Pioli è probabilmente diventato il mio allenatore preferito: classe, temperamento, idee ma senza esagerare, interviste mai banali.
Rappresenta alla perfezione il Milanismo, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarà che l'ultimo successo è sempre quello più gustoso, ma il* Sig. Stefano Pioli* è probabilmente diventato il mio allenatore preferito: classe, temperamento, idee ma senza esagerare, interviste mai banali.
> Rappresenta alla perfezione il Milanismo, per quanto mi riguarda.



Una gentiluomo che ha resitito a critiche ingenerose.


----------



## darden (23 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarà che l'ultimo successo è sempre quello più gustoso, ma il Sig. Stefano Pioli è probabilmente diventato il mio allenatore preferito: classe, temperamento, idee ma senza esagerare, interviste mai banali.
> Rappresenta alla perfezione il Milanismo, per quanto mi riguarda.


Assolutamente vero.. un grande allenatore sotto ogni punto di vista

Vittoria meritatissima


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2022)

Una sola semplice parola: GRAZIE.

Finalmente ti sei tolto quella etichetta fastidiosa e immeritata.

Sei un vincente, di quelli che vincono sempre nella vita.


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarà che l'ultimo successo è sempre quello più gustoso, ma il Sig. Stefano Pioli è probabilmente diventato il mio allenatore preferito: classe, temperamento, idee ma senza esagerare, interviste mai banali.
> Rappresenta alla perfezione il Milanismo, per quanto mi riguarda.


Ieri nella conferenza post partita e festeggiamenti poteva parlare, togliersi sassolini contro i tanti denigratori della stampa, del Milan che è la per fortuna e altro, ma invece no, come un signore cordiale ha scherzato con loro nel massimo del rispetto, battutine con sorriso sincero e mai tagliente. Lo stile Milan. Si deve sapere anche saper vincere perché molti allenatori che hanno più vinto di lui spesso non sanno vincere.


----------



## Lo Gnu (23 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ieri nella conferenza post partita e festeggiamenti poteva parlare, togliersi sassolini contro i tanti denigratori della stampa, del Milan che è la per fortuna e altro, ma invece no, come un signore cordiale ha scherzato con loro nel massimo del rispetto, battutine con sorriso sincero e mai tagliente. Lo stile Milan. Si deve sapere anche saper vincere perché molti allenatori che hanno più vinto di lui spesso non sanno vincere.


È possibile reperirla da qualche parte la video conferenza completa? Non riesco a trovarla


----------



## Igniorante (23 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ieri nella conferenza post partita e festeggiamenti poteva parlare, togliersi sassolini contro i tanti denigratori della stampa, del Milan che è la per fortuna e altro, ma invece no, come un signore cordiale ha scherzato con loro nel massimo del rispetto, battutine con sorriso sincero e mai tagliente. Lo stile Milan. Si deve sapere anche saper vincere perché molti allenatori che hanno più vinto di lui spesso non sanno vincere.



Mi permetto di aggiungere che, per il suo stile e bravura, per me (sarò di parte) era il miglior allenatore già l'anno scorso... Poi ovviamente vince Conte e il titolo lo prende lui, ci sta... Ma intanto dai un Lukaku a Pioli e vinceva anche l'anno scorso... questo per dire che a volte essere il più bravo non è solo una questione personale ma dipende dai giocatori che alleni, altrimenti lui sarebbe un paio di stagioni che è il più bravo sul campo.


----------



## Mika (23 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> È possibile reperirla da qualche parte la video conferenza completa? Non riesco a trovarla


Io l'ho vista ieri in diretta su Sport Italia dopo che hanno fatto vedere in diretta la premiazione. Prova a cercare su youtube ma non so come reperirla.


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarà che l'ultimo successo è sempre quello più gustoso, ma il Sig. Stefano Pioli è probabilmente diventato il mio allenatore preferito: classe, temperamento, idee ma senza esagerare, interviste mai banali.
> Rappresenta alla perfezione il Milanismo, per quanto mi riguarda.


Il preferito no perché per me ce n’è uno inarrivabile ma, qualunque cosa ci riserverà il futuro, Pioli avrà sempre un posto speciale nel cuore di ogni milanista.


----------



## Gamma (23 Maggio 2022)

Nel frattempo il nostro Mister si è tatuato lo Scudetto numero 19 sul braccio!


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il nostro Mister si è tatuato lo Scudetto numero 19 sul braccio!


Nella foto che circola il Mister ha un'espressione da hangover pieno!


----------



## bmb (23 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nella foto che circola il Mister ha un'espressione da hangover pieno!


Visto ora, ma il tatuatore chi è? Sembra il fratellì di 17.27


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il nostro Mister si è tatuato lo Scudetto numero 19 sul braccio!



Lo ha fatto per mostrarlo a chi lo ha sempre chiamato perdente.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo ha fatto per mostrarlo a chi lo ha sempre chiamato perdente.


Spero che abbia lasciato lo spazio per la coppa numero 8


----------



## Mika (24 Maggio 2022)

Di questo grande signore mi ricorderò sempre di tante belle cose ma ce ne sarà una che non mi dimenticherò mai. Un emozione che nessun allenatore mi ha mai fatto vivere, durata solo un momento. Tale momento è la sua grande emozione alla risposta ad un tifoso del Milan, nell'ultima conferenza stampa pre-partita alla domanda fatta dal un tifoso tramite canale twich-youtube del Milan:

"Mister, ti sei mai sentito così amato nella sua carriera come qua nel Milan?"
La risposta con voce strozzata dall'emozione "No"
E la successiva domanda sempre di un tifoso tramite canale twich del Milan
"Se la sente di dire qualcosa anche a noi tifosi che abbiamo vissuto questa settimana di trepidazione, di tensione, per tranquillizzarci un po', se la sente?"
La risposta con voce emozionata, "Forza Milan... lotta sempre... e... e..." poi alza le braccia ed emozionato si alza ringraziando, andando via perché la viveva come noi.

Non ho mai visto nessun allenatore alla vigilia della partita importante questo approccio così emozionale, sentito, vero. E niente. Mi ha fatto emozionare.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Di questo grande signore mi ricorderò sempre di tante belle cose ma ce ne sarà una che non mi dimenticherò mai. Un emozione che nessun allenatore mi ha mai fatto vivere, durata solo un momento. Tale momento è la sua grande emozione alla risposta alla risposta ad un tifoso del Milan, nell'ultima conferenza stampa pre-partita alla domanda fatta dal un tifoso tramite canale twich-youtube del Milan:
> 
> "Mister, ti sei mai sentito così amato nella sua carriera come qua nel Milan?"
> La risposta con voce strozzata dall'emozione "No"
> ...



Un gran Signore. Ormai è nella storia del Milan con pieno merito.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Maggio 2022)

Ha fatto in 2 anni quello che Spalletti e Conte hanno fatto in 4.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Maggio 2022)

ieri era a bologna a ricevere il premio bulgarelli..l'ho visto sul tg regionale....c'era anche rapsadori ma di lui frega zero


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Di questo grande signore mi ricorderò sempre di tante belle cose ma ce ne sarà una che non mi dimenticherò mai. Un emozione che nessun allenatore mi ha mai fatto vivere, durata solo un momento. Tale momento è la sua grande emozione alla risposta alla risposta ad un tifoso del Milan, nell'ultima conferenza stampa pre-partita alla domanda fatta dal un tifoso tramite canale twich-youtube del Milan:
> 
> "Mister, ti sei mai sentito così amato nella sua carriera come qua nel Milan?"
> La risposta con voce strozzata dall'emozione "No"
> ...


Verissimo, penso che questo legame forte con i tifosi sia nato non solo perchè gli sono stati riconosciuti i suoi innegabili meriti tecnici ma anche per come si è legato anima e corpo al progetto e per come soffre e vive questi colori. Ha uno stile diverso, un'umanità che non puoi non apprezzare, è quello stile Milan che ce l'hai o non ce l'hai. 

Assurdo pensare che, io per primo, molti di noi non lo volevano perchè sognavano Spalletti. Per carità bravo allenatore, anche se spesso mitizzato, ma se provate a pensare ad un mondo parallelo in cui viene lui al posto di Pioli vi rendete conto che nulla di quello che abbiamo vissuto in questo weekend si sarebbe realizzato. Ma ce lo avreste visto Spalletti gestire Ibra? Credo avrebbe detto ai dirigenti di non prenderlo ma anche se fosse arrivato sarebbero venuti alle mani nel giro di poche settimane. E vi immaginate Spalletti, quello che dopo 2 settimane di ritiro con l'Inter già attaccava Suning, come avrebbe gestito il litigio tra Boban e Gazidis? Sarebbe finita con Spalletti che se ne va durante il lockdown dopo una conferenza stampa/monologo di 5 ore, in cui si sarebbe spacciato come finto difensore dei valori del "vero Milan", e Gazidis avrebbe avuto la strada spianata per il suo Rangnick e Maldini di conseguenza si sarebbe ritrovato lontano da Casa Milan insieme a Massara. Basta vedere come nonostante un'ottima stagione, sia riuscito ad avvelenare l'ambiente pure di Napoli e farsi odiare dai tifosi (già solo la battuta sull'auto rubata in quel contesto fa capire di che "astuto comunicatore" stiamo parlando). Quindi ringraziamo Zhang per essersi impuntato e per averci regalato questo sogno.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2022)

Pioli continua a festeggiare


----------



## Mika (5 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli continua a festeggiare


A come lo hanno trattato in questi due anni, da perdente, miracolato, overperformatario, anche io festeggerei per giorni, tra l'altro è la sua prima vittoria in assoluto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Giugno 2022)

Posso affermare di essere uno dei pochi sostenitori di Pioli della prima ora. Sostenendolo anche quando l’arrivo dei guru sulle panchina e rivali avevano mandato nello sconforto i milanisti, convinti che a causa del “perdente Pioli” saremmo arrivati a fatica in Europa League.

Sono qui di un grande fan di Pioli eppure….

eppure sono convinto che l’anno prossimo sia forse piú importante di quello passato per la sua storia come allenatore.

La differenza tra essere uno Zaccheroni (eroe per un anno e poi dimenticato) e Sacchi (eroe generazionale) a volte é veramente sottile.

La sfida che lo attende l’anno determinerá come sará considerato in tutto il resto della sua carriera.

Il ACMilan prova a fare un passo in avanti, il che partendo da scudetto e gironi di champions lo obbliga a confermare lo scudetto e almeno a lottare per arrivare ai quarti di champions.

Meno sarebbe giá una delusione che potrebbe inghiottirlo.

Tutto questo senza la spinta e motivazione che viene da 11 anni di astinenza.

L’impresa che lo attende é titanica, c’è la facesse meriterebbe per sempre un posto tra i grandi.

Forza Mister!


----------



## numero 3 (5 Giugno 2022)

Non lo ho mai criticato perché ho sempre apprezzato il suo aplomb e atteggiamento, sul campo devo dire che è riuscito a creare un bel gruppo accettando anche la leadership di alcuni giocatori forse un pò ingombranti ma alla fine ha vinto lui. Spero sia l'inizio di una bella storia e spero anche non comincino a criticarlo ai primi risultati negativi, amo comunque le società che non vivono di isterismi e quindi spero che il rapporto sia almeno triennale o quinquennale anche se non sempre sarà vincente.
Grazie Mister


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Posso affermare di essere uno dei pochi sostenitori di Pioli della prima ora. Sostenendolo anche quando l’arrivo dei guru sulle panchina e rivali avevano mandato nello sconforto i milanisti, convinti che a causa del “perdente Pioli” saremmo arrivati a fatica in Europa League.
> 
> Sono qui di un grande fan di Pioli eppure….
> 
> ...


nella storia del Milan solo capello ha vinto due scudetti di fila e solo rocco oltre ovviamente a capello ha vinto più di uno scudetto. Sacchi, ancelotti, liedholm ne hanno vinto solo uno. Pioli viene da un brillante finale di campionato un secondo posto e uno scudetto. E non con una squadra nettamente superiore che basta non fare danni per vincere come il signor allegri. Già non è uno zaccheroni qualsiasi. Se confermasse la vittoria sarebbe ai primissimi posti nella storia.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Tatuarsi a 60anni non è il massimo della vita.poteva risparmiarselo.

Per il resto meglio andarci calmini perché quelli che gli sparano i fuochi d'artificio ora saranno i primi ad attaccarlo se le cose andranno male. Meglio andarci cauti con gli amori assoluti


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tatuarsi a 60anni non è il massimo della vita.poteva risparmiarselo.
> 
> Per il resto meglio andarci calmini perché quelli che gli sparano i fuochi d'artificio ora saranno i primi ad attaccarlo se le cose andranno male. Meglio andarci cauti con gli amori assoluti


Non è il primo tatuaggio che fa, ne ha anche uno per Davidino Astori. A me non piacciono i tatoo,ma nel suo caso ci sta quello per il primo trofeo.
Per la seconda frase quoto, sopratutto se mancasse la protezione di Paolito..


----------



## jumpy65 (21 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tatuarsi a 60anni non è il massimo della vita.poteva risparmiarselo.
> 
> Per il resto meglio andarci calmini perché quelli che gli sparano i fuochi d'artificio ora saranno i primi ad attaccarlo se le cose andranno male. Meglio andarci cauti con gli amori assoluti


più che amore assoluto è stato sottostimato e considerato mediocre non vincente senza carattere incapace (aggiungi pure quello che vuoi) da quasi tutti anche davanti all'evidenza e fino all'ultimo istante prima del trionfo. Si è preso una grossa e meritata rivincita. Sul tatuaggio, affari suoi. Ho la sua età e non ne ho e penso non me li farò mai fare, ma ognuno fa quello che crede. Mi fa più senso vedere Calabria Tonali Romagnoli Theo che sembra abbiano usato la pistola a spruzzo per tatuarli. Beh anche ibra non scherza...


----------



## Igniorante (22 Giugno 2022)

Caro Mister, la prossima stagione ti toccherà fare gli straordinari, ancora più di quella passata.
Ma so che ci stai dentro, al 100%, e se c'è una persona oltre a Paolo in cui possiamo riporre fiducia incondizionata, sei tu.

PS: Spero ti aiutino un po' con un buon mercato... Te lo meriti di brutto.


----------



## Mika (22 Giugno 2022)

Il prossimo anno con il mercato che ci prospetterà rischia di essere il parafulmini... ma io lo sosterrò sempre! Forza Mister!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno con il mercato che ci prospetterà rischia di essere il parafulmini... ma io lo sosterrò sempre! Forza Mister!



Sono sicuro che gestirà tutto con calma.


----------



## Mika (22 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che gestirà tutto con calma.


Le prime due non vittorie vedrai come diventerà questo topic... qui ci sono fratelli rossoneri che vogliono l'ottava.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma avete visto ieri sera in piazza duomo cosa ha combinato Young Miles facendo cantare a 20.000 "Pioli is on Fire"??!!! Pazzesco!


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto ieri sera in piazza duomo cosa ha combinato Young Miles facendo cantare a 20.000 "Pioli is on Fire"??!!! Pazzesco!


Si ho visto il pezzo di filmato su internet. Abbiamo modificato un testo


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Giugno 2022)

Visto che in questi giorni si parla tanto di ambizione e mentalità Milan, mi permetto di far notare che il primo giorno dl ritiro uno anno fa Pioli ha subito chiesto alla squadra di puntare al tricolore perchè il secondo posto non poteva più bastare e questo mentre Scaroni e Furlani (Elliott) indicavano nel quarto posto l'obiettivo stagionale, seguiti a ruota da Maldini (lo ha ammesso anche lui di averci iniziato a credere nel girone di ritorno). 

Un altro allenatore avrebbe subito messo le mani avanti, anche davanti ai suoi giocatori, o avrebbe creato polemiche con la società per la mancata sostituzione di Kjaer a gennaio mentre lui ha tenuto compatto l'ambiente ed ha valorizzato al massimo le risorse a disposizione. Tra l'altro i pugnisultavoloisti spero abbiano finalmente aperto gli occhi con la vicenda Maldini. Fare la voce grossa e chiedere di più non aiuta per nulla tua causa nè contribuisce a portare i giocatori che servono al Milan. E' utile invece per logorare i rapporti interni, creare malumori tra i tifosi e per permettere alla stampa di sparare a zero sul club.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si ho visto il pezzo di filmato su internet. Abbiamo modificato un testo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>


"Sei Stefano Pioli, è l'estate 2012 e sei un onesto allenatore di provincia, compare un viaggiatore nel tempo e ti dice che tra 10 anni migliaia di pischelli in piazza Duomo intoneranno un coro in tuo onore senza nemmeno sapere chi tu sia. Gli dai del matto e invece…"

SI GODE!


----------



## Swaitak (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>


bello e trashissimo, sarà contento il Mister


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> bello e trashissimo, sarà contento il Mister



Dopo tutta la m… che gli è stata tirata addosso se lo merita


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo tutta la m… che gli è stata tirata addosso se lo merita


ma ne ha presa tanta di m.... da tifosi, giornalisti, addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> ma ne ha presa tanta di m.... da tifosi, giornalisti, addetti ai lavori.




Da apprezzare il fatto che non si è comunque mai scomposto.


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da apprezzare il fatto che non si è comunque mai scomposto.


E' un signore. Chissà dentro come sta godendo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (23 Luglio 2022)

Mi sono accorto di non avergli dedicato nemmeno un messaggio di ringraziamento per lo scudetto, mea culpa.
Si è preso tante critiche, a volte meritate altre molto meno, anche da parte mia.
Ma stiamo parlando di un signore che il Milan se lo è guadagnato sul campo, è diventato un vincente con noi e ci ha riportato dopo 11 anni il tricolore.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2022)

Mi sono riletto le prime 30-40 pagine dedicate a Padre Pioli, che spasso


----------



## Mika (23 Luglio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mi sono riletto le prime 30-40 pagine dedicate a Padre Pioli, che spasso


Ritorneranno quest'anno quando non saremo primi dopo le prime 10 giornate, si prenderà tanti insulti per il non mercato della società


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

A due settimane dall inizio del campionato voglio dire la mia su Pioli. Allora io nel campionato 2020/2021 l'ho sempre criticato nonostante il secondo posto per due motivi: 1)nonostante la narrazione dei giornalai ho sempre ritenuto almeno gli 8/undicesimi della squadra titolare al pari sia di Inter che della Juve. 2) il secondo posto è arrivato grazie alla caterva di rigori a favore, un'anomalia Statistica che sapevo non si sarebbe ripetuta(e infatti...). Siamo letteralmente arrivati a 2 rigori di Kessie dal quinto posto con la rosa migliore dal 2013. Le mie critiche sono continuate nella stagione 2021/2022 per l'ostinazione di Pioli a far giocare i tre “leoni sordi" (spero i più vecchi capiranno la citazione berlusconiana), cioè Ibra, Diaz e Romagnoli. Con loro in campo la musica del Piolismo si fermava. Poi la dea della Giustizia si è abbattuta su due di loro (Ibra e Romagnoli) e il nostro allenatore è stato costretto a rimpiazzarli definitivamente. Solo con Diaz Pioli ha avuto il coraggio di panchinarlo senza infortuni, anche se alla 34esima giornata! Quindi grazie Pioli, ti sarò sempre grato per lo scudetto ma da questa stagione i leoni sordi devi abbatterli subito.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A due settimane dall inizio del campionato voglio dire la mia su Pioli. Allora io nel campionato 2020/2021 l'ho sempre criticato nonostante il secondo posto per due motivi: 1)nonostante la narrazione dei giornalai ho sempre ritenuto almeno gli 8/undicesimi della squadra titolare al pari sia di Inter che della Juve. 2) il secondo posto è arrivato grazie alla caterva di rigori a favore, un'anomalia Statistica che sapevo non si sarebbe ripetuta(e infatti...). Siamo letteralmente arrivati a 2 rigori di Kessie dal quinto posto con la rosa migliore dal 2013. Le mie critiche sono continuate nella stagione 2021/2022 per l'ostinazione di Pioli a far giocare i tre “leoni sordi" (spero i più vecchi capiranno la citazione berlusconiana), cioè Ibra, Diaz e Romagnoli. Con loro in campo la musica del Piolismo si fermava. Poi la dea della Giustizia si è abbattuta su due di loro (Ibra e Romagnoli) e il nostro allenatore è stato costretto a rimpiazzarli definitivamente. Solo con Diaz Pioli ha avuto il coraggio di panchinarlo senza infortuni, anche se alla 34esima giornata! Quindi grazie Pioli, ti sarò sempre grato per lo scudetto ma da questa stagione i leoni sordi devi abbatterli subito.


Ibra non gioca in quanto rotto, Diaz è stato panchinato da Adli e Romagnoli è alla Lazio. 

Poi dipende quest'anno chi sono i tuoi leoni sordi perché se intendi: Saele, Messias, Bennacer. Ti dico subito:
-A meno che DKT non sia un enorme Esterno destro, uno tra Saele e Messias sarà titolare
-Bennacer a CC è attualmente il titolare.

Dubito fortemente che prenderemo un esterno destro, facile che arrivi un CC e un DC.


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ibra non gioca in quanto rotto, Diaz è stato panchinato da Adli e Romagnoli è alla Lazio.
> 
> Poi dipende quest'anno chi sono i tuoi leoni sordi perché se intendi: Saele, Messias, Bennacer. Ti dico subito:
> -A meno che DKT non sia un enorme Esterno destro, uno tra Saele e Messias sarà titolare
> ...


Sì scusami mi sono scordato di Salamella. Messias per me con tutti i suoi limiti (non è mai stato esterno) il suo lo ha fatto. Per il resto come hai scritto Maldini ha fatto il possibile per evitare la situazione leoni sordi:Romagnoli out, Ibra adesso ha tre giocatori davanti nelle gerarchie (Giroud, Origi e Rebic) e Diaz anche tre (CDK, Adli e Krunic). Va attenzionato però Calabria, reduce da un girone di ritorno horror, fresco di fascia di capitano e con il solo Florenzi a contendergli il posto.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sì scusami mi sono scordato di Salamella. Messias per me con tutti i suoi limiti (non è mai stato esterno) il suo lo ha fatto. Per il resto come hai scritto Maldini ha fatto il possibile per evitare la situazione leoni sordi:Romagnoli out, Ibra adesso ha tre giocatori davanti nelle gerarchie (Giroud, Origi e Rebic) e Diaz anche tre (CDK, Adli e Krunic). Va attenzionato però Calabria, reduce da un girone di ritorno horror, fresco di fascia di capitano e con il solo Florenzi a contendergli il posto.


Io non l'ho visto drammatico il suo pre-stagione, il lancio per il goal di Leao contro gli austriaci l'ha fatto lui. Su Calabria sembra ormai esserci il tiro a segno come dire: è andato via "Casticoso" e Romagnoli dobbiamo trovarci un altro su cui sparare le nostre fustrazioni, doh! Calabria con "Salamelecco". La sto vedendo così. Vedrai che quest'anno cadrà anche Bennacer tra questi e si inizierà a storcere il naso sulla presenza di Tonali in campo.


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho visto drammatico il suo pre-stagione, il lancio per il goal di Leao contro gli austriaci l'ha fatto lui. Su Calabria sembra ormai esserci il tiro a segno come dire: è andato via "Casticoso" e Romagnoli dobbiamo trovarci un altro su cui sparare le nostre fustrazioni, doh! Calabria con "Salamelecco". La sto vedendo così. Vedrai che quest'anno cadrà anche Bennacer tra questi e si inizierà a storcere il naso sulla presenza di Tonali in campo.


Che dire, speriamo si riprenda Calabria! E che Pioli trovi il coraggio di panchinarlo in caso di continue prestazioni insufficienti


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che dire, speriamo si riprenda Calabria! E che Pioli trovi il coraggio di panchinarlo in caso di continue prestazioni insufficienti


Calabria non è un fenomeno, ma non è nemmeno questo scarsone da "Serie C" che alcuni utenti dicono che sia. E' un buon terzino, che se in forma da il 120% rende anche bene nello scacchiere di Pioli, abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con lui titolare. Ha fatto un anno e mezzo ottimi, poi dopo il covid ha avuto un calo fisico, ci sta. Vedremo quest'anno, basta non partire prevenuti con "è mediocre, Calacesso!" a prescindere come spesso avviene.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2022)

Pioli continuerà a usare Messias come titolare e Saele come rincalzo. CDK verrà impiegato in zone centrali, trequartista o attaccante che può fare tranquillamente.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Calabria non è un fenomeno, ma non è nemmeno questo scarsone da "Serie C" che alcuni utenti dicono che sia. E' un buon terzino, che se in forma da il 120% rende anche bene nello scacchiere di Pioli, abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con lui titolare. Ha fatto un anno e mezzo ottimi, poi dopo il covid ha avuto un calo fisico, ci sta. Vedremo quest'anno, basta non partire prevenuti con "è mediocre, Calacesso!" a prescindere come spesso avviene.


Noi schifiamo Calabria mentre Marmotta chiede 50M per Dumfries, gli opposti esatti che raffigurano una follia simile.


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non l'ho visto drammatico il suo pre-stagione, il lancio per il goal di Leao contro gli austriaci l'ha fatto lui. Su Calabria sembra ormai esserci il tiro a segno come dire: è andato via "Casticoso" e Romagnoli dobbiamo trovarci un altro su cui sparare le nostre fustrazioni, doh! Calabria con "Salamelecco". La sto vedendo così. Vedrai che quest'anno cadrà anche Bennacer tra questi e si inizierà a storcere il naso sulla presenza di Tonali in campo.


Calabria paga oggettivamente un finale di stagione horror probabilmente dovuto alla pressione psicologica di giocarsi il campionato ma prima dell'infortunio aveva fatto una prima parte dell'anno super con prestazioni di livello. Curioso come ormai il Rebic settembre 2021 sia assurto a mito calcistico assoluto (c'è chi lo vede dietro solo a Maradona e Pelè mentre io credo che, seppur di poco, Van Basten gli sia stato superiore) e carta da giocare a chi ricorda che il croato gioca 2 mesi all'anno mentre per Calabria contino solo le ultime prestazioni.


----------



## Solo (4 Agosto 2022)

Comunque se durante la pausa del mondiale prendesse due lezioni di inglese non sarebbe male... Un'allenatore del Milan che nel 2022 parla solo l'italiano stona parecchio, e anche il suo "status" ne risente. Non deve diventare madrelingua, ma almeno riuscire a parlare di tattica e movimenti in campo coi giocatori... Stavo guardando le foto di oggi e praticamente c'è Saelemakers che deve andare in giro a fare da traduttore per CDK.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)




----------



## ROQ (7 Agosto 2022)

oggi possiamo dire che non poteva esserci scelta migliore, ha fatto pochissimi errori, è sempre stato equilibrato, ha ottenuto probabilmente il massimo, e anche in europa siamo usciti solamente per scandali arbitrali. Oggi lo cambierei solo con Carletto. se penso a gente come Conte, o Allegri (ma pure Guardiola osannato eh...) che percepiscono cifre folli per fare danni e rovinare squadre ..


----------



## mandraghe (7 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>




Gli interisti ogni volta che sentono questo coro escono di testa. 

Ma bisogna capirli, cantare “Spiaze is on fire” non è lo stesso!


----------



## Igniorante (7 Agosto 2022)

Sarà per lo scudetto, sarà per l'aria mite ed elegante che lo contraddistingue ma Pioli mi sembra decisamente molto più milanista di gente che qua ci ha fatto la carriera e poi manco ci nomina nei libri che scrive, o che ci snobba nelle trasmissioni tv sennò non viene più invitata.
A livello tecnico scelta azzeccatissima... A livello umano, ancora di più.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Agosto 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> oggi possiamo dire che non poteva esserci scelta migliore, ha fatto pochissimi errori, è sempre stato equilibrato, ha ottenuto probabilmente il massimo, e anche in europa siamo usciti solamente per scandali arbitrali. Oggi lo cambierei solo con Carletto. se penso a gente come Conte, o Allegri (ma pure Guardiola osannato eh...) che percepiscono cifre folli per fare danni e rovinare squadre ..



_Carletto con questi giocatori non saprebbe dove cominciare, come gli altri.

Vogliono gestire, non insegnare.
si può insegnare solo ai giovani, non ai nomi._


----------



## Blu71 (7 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sarà per lo scudetto, sarà per l'aria mite ed elegante che lo contraddistingue ma Pioli mi sembra decisamente molto più milanista di gente che qua ci ha fatto la carriera e poi manco ci nomina nei libri che scrive, o che ci snobba nelle trasmissioni tv sennò non viene più invitata.
> A livello tecnico scelta azzeccatissima... A livello umano, ancora di più.



Prima bisogna essere un signore poi un buon allenatore.


----------



## Solo (10 Agosto 2022)

Obiettivo stagionale per Padre Pioli è far coesistere in campo questi due.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Obiettivo stagionale per Padre Pioli è far coesistere in campo questi due.



Se ha ”gestito” Ibra può riuscire anche in questo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Obiettivo stagionale per Padre Pioli è far coesistere in campo questi due.


Penso possa succedere solo con un centrocampo a 3 e niente AD, una sorta di 4312 con Adli mezzala e CDK trequartista, altrimenti non regge l'equilibrio di squadra. Anche la teoria di Adli trequartista e CDK ala destra la vedo molto sbilanciata, poi bo.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> _Carletto con questi giocatori non saprebbe dove cominciare, come gli altri.
> 
> Vogliono gestire, non insegnare.
> si può insegnare solo ai giovani, non ai nomi._


Dici bene. L'unico ad essere stato testato come Pioli è stato Klopp. Solo il Tedesco ha avuto un percorso simile a Pioli con il Milan con Borussia e Liverpool. 

La differenza è che Stefano prima del Milan aveva una reputazione ai minimi per vari fattori, ed anche lui si è evoluto.

Certo che io Pioli non lo cambierei con nessuno ad oggi.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Penso possa succedere solo con un centrocampo a 3 e niente AD, una sorta di 4312 con Adli mezzala e CDK trequartista, altrimenti non regge l'equilibrio di squadra. Anche la teoria di Adli trequartista e CDK ala destra la vedo molto sbilanciata, poi bo.


Leap seconda punta dici? Sarebbe l'evoluzione finale e naturale di Rafa. Io quando lo vidi trequartista nel 2020 in quelle due occasioni rimasi folgorato. Mi sono detto: "Ecco, abbiamo trovato il nostro trequartista titolare, panchinare il turco. Questo qui ha giocato da fenomeno ed aveva senso anche in fase di non possesso (mai più rivisto un Rafa così efficace)". Pioli non lo vede fuori dalla fascia, peccato. Per è un fenomeno accentrato e dietro ad una prima punta seria.

Non credo che siamo pronti ad assimilare questo cambiamento. Ci vedo troppe lacune tattiche in molti giocatori.


----------



## Kayl (10 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Penso possa succedere solo con un centrocampo a 3 e niente AD, una sorta di 4312 con Adli mezzala e CDK trequartista, altrimenti non regge l'equilibrio di squadra. Anche la teoria di Adli trequartista e CDK ala destra la vedo molto sbilanciata, poi bo.


Sia Adli che CDK sono due che tornano e aiutano in difesa. Il discorso è molto semplice, CDK e Adli non possono e non devono alternarsi, i giocatori di qualità devono giocare insieme.
Origi
Leao Adli CDK
Questo deve essere il nostro fronte offensivo, qualità, gente capace di muoversi nello stretto, di inserirsi e di giocare con la testa alta, tra l'altro volendo potendo scambiare le posizioni vista l'adattabilità e mobilità dei quattro, potendo quindi far saltare in qualsiasi momento le marcature.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (10 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Leap seconda punta dici? Sarebbe l'evoluzione finale e naturale di Rafa. Io quando lo vidi trequartista nel 2020 in quelle due occasioni rimasi folgorato. Mi sono detto: "Ecco, abbiamo trovato il nostro trequartista titolare, panchinare il turco. Questo qui ha giocato da fenomeno ed aveva senso anche in fase di non possesso (mai più rivisto un Rafa così efficace)". Pioli non lo vede fuori dalla fascia, peccato. Per è un fenomeno accentrato e dietro ad una prima punta seria.
> 
> Non credo che siamo pronti ad assimilare questo cambiamento. Ci vedo troppe lacune tattiche in molti giocatori.


Sostanzialmente lo è già dall'anno scorso una seconda punta, ok che parte esterno, ma svaria per tutto il fronte e diversi gol li ha fatti facendo lui il puntero lanciato verso la porta con Giroud o Ibra che si abbassavano.



Kayl ha scritto:


> Sia Adli che CDK sono due che tornano e aiutano in difesa. Il discorso è molto semplice, CDK e Adli non possono e non devono alternarsi, i giocatori di qualità devono giocare insieme.
> Origi
> Leao Adli CDK
> Questo deve essere il nostro fronte offensivo, qualità, gente capace di muoversi nello stretto, di inserirsi e di giocare con la testa alta, tra l'altro volendo potendo scambiare le posizioni vista l'adattabilità e mobilità dei quattro, potendo quindi far saltare in qualsiasi momento le marcature.


Idealmente sì, poi però entrano in ballo gli equilibri e vedrai che giocheranno Messias e/o Saelemaekers molto spesso. Gli inamovibili sono Leao, il 9 (chiunque sia) e CDK appena entra nei meccanismi, il quarto dipenderà dal tipo di partita.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Obiettivo stagionale per Padre Pioli è far coesistere in campo questi due.



Si sono d'accordo, spero non abbiano fatto degli errori di valutazione abbiamo preso secondo me due giocatori pronti a diventare dei top ma avremo dei problemi se non riusciremo a farli rendere al massimo. È vero che sono giovani ma non sempre riesci a far cambiare ruolo o caratteristiche a giocatori 20nni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Agosto 2022)

Grande allenatore ma oggi sta mettendo in mostra il suo unico grande difetto 
L'intestardirsi oltre ogni logica misura su cessi del calibro di Krunic Messias e Diaz quando in panca ha Origi CDK e Adli.
La qualità non gli piace, ha i suoi fedelissimi e non è lucido quando si parla di loro.
Cardinale per favore falli sparire il prima possibile


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grande allenatore ma oggi sta mettendo in mostra il suo unico grande difetto
> L'intestardirsi oltre ogni logica misura su cessi del calibro di Krunic Messias e Diaz quando in panca ha Origi CDK e Adli.
> La qualità non gli piace, ha i suoi fedelissimi e non è lucido quando si parla di loro.
> Cardinale per favore falli sparire il prima possibile


Ma se in ogni possibile intervista rincara la dose sul bisogno di ulteriore qualità.

Poi non so cosa intendi per qualità. Diaz non ha qualità? Messias non ha qualità? Prendigli i giocatori poi vediamo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2022)

Oggi poco cattivo nella formazione e nella tempestività dei cambi.


----------



## Giek (21 Agosto 2022)

Ma come caxxo di fa a togliere Leao? Era l’unico ad aver creato qualcosa. E per giunta lo toglie insieme a Messias, quasi a equiparare le due prestazioni.
Messias basta, vi prego. Abbiate pietà.
Ha messo dentro quei due paracarri di Giroud e Origi. Mettine uno, caxxo. Tieni Leao, metti CDK.
E prova Adli che sa giocare a due, tre tocchi.
Porca *****. Abbiamo pareggiato contro dei disgraziati


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Agosto 2022)

Bisogna ritrovare solidità.
Serve mettere in mezzo al posto di BRAHIM un MEDIANO per dare sostanza in mezzo al campo. Gia Adli rischia di esser troppo offensivo, per l’equilibrio li servirebbe un cagnaccio nel pressing offensivo.

Mi fa sorridere chi parlava di Leao Cdk Zyech dietro Origi o giroud. Spegnete la play ragazzi. Serve ritrovare equilibrio e solidità. Abbiamo preso più tiri contro in 2 partite che nel girone di ritorno anno scorso con tonali Bennacer e Kessie trequartista.

I goal tra leao Origi Cdk uno a partita lo si fa sempre. Tocca tornare a non prenderne.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Bisogna ritrovare solidità.
> Serve mettere in mezzo al posto di BRAHIM un MEDIANO per dare sostanza in mezzo al campo. Gia Adli rischia di esser troppo offensivo, per l’equilibrio li servirebbe un cagnaccio nel pressing offensivo.
> 
> Mi fa sorridere chi parlava di Leao Cdk Zyech dietro Origi o giroud. Spegnete la play ragazzi. Serve ritrovare equilibrio e solidità. Abbiamo preso più tiri contro in 2 partite che nel girone di ritorno anno scorso con tonali Bennacer e Kessie trequartista.
> ...



Ma quale equilibrio dai..
Oggi abbiamo preso il solito gollonzo che ci portiamo dietro da 2 anni (avversario che si smarca al limite dell'area da rigore e nessuno dei nostri,ne difensore ne centrocampista che lo va a seguire)


----------



## bmb (21 Agosto 2022)

Cambi sbagliati. O meglio, formazione sbagliata. Giroud e Origi non possono giocare insieme e senza Leao non c'era nessuno in grado di saltare l'uomo.
Doveva partire con Giroud e lasciare Rebic come cambio di Leao.


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale equilibrio dai..
> Oggi abbiamo preso il solito gollonzo che ci portiamo dietro da 2 anni (avversario che si smarca al limite dell'area da rigore e nessuno dei nostri,ne difensore ne centrocampista che lo va a seguire)


Classica situazione al limite dell Area dove un mediano sulla trequarti rincula, mentre una seconda punta come BRAHIM resta su. Sono dettagli, ma fanno la differenza.
Serve ritrovare solidità. Non è un caso.
0 goal quasi in un girone anno scorso e ora 3 goal in 2 partite. Serve solidità.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale equilibrio dai..
> Oggi abbiamo preso il solito gollonzo che ci portiamo dietro da 2 anni (avversario che si smarca al limite dell'area da rigore e nessuno dei nostri,ne difensore ne centrocampista che lo va a seguire)



Per onestà lo svantaggio era immeritato. La marcatura era assente ma il tito di malicoso è stato deviato in maniera decisiva.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Classica situazione al limite dell Area dove un mediano sulla trequarti rincula, mentre una seconda punta come BRAHIM resta su. Sono dettagli, ma fanno la differenza.
> Serve ritrovare solidità. Non è un caso.
> 0 goal quasi in un girone anno scorso e ora 3 goal in 2 partite. Serve solidità.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per onestà lo svantaggio era immeritato. La marcatura era assente ma il tito di malicoso è stato deviato in maniera decisiva.



Più o meno stessa dinamica.
Ma ne abbiamo subito tanti così


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2022)

guardiola qui deve tornare sulla terra, ma chi pensa di essere?
c'era un casino che la metà bastava.
tutti fuori ruolo a scambiarsi e fare lavori che non san fare.

comunque 3 mesi a dire certe cose e poi fanno al contrario e ciccano le partite.... mi viene davvero il dubbio che di calcio non capiscano una mazza di niente.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Agosto 2022)

Lo difendo sempre, ma oggi ha commesso un grave errore facendo entrare Origi e Giroud insieme


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lo difendo sempre, ma oggi ha commesso un grave errore facendo entrare Origi e Giroud insieme


Ha toppato anche la formazione iniziale, per me Pioli è stato il peggiore del Milan oggi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ha toppato anche la formazione iniziale, per me Pioli è stato il peggiore del Milan oggi.



meglio averli persi subito questi 2 punti,almeno ritorna subito con i piedi per terra


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lo difendo sempre, ma oggi ha commesso un grave errore facendo entrare Origi e Giroud insieme


Si ma quando li ha messi mancavano meno di 25 minuti alla fine e perdevamo 1a0


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si ma quando li ha messi mancavano meno di 25 minuti alla fine e perdevamo 1a0


Aveva messo Giroud da poco, anche per me ha sbagliato. Con 2 punte non abbiamo più giocato.


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Aveva messo Giroud da poco, anche per me ha sbagliato. Con 2 punte non abbiamo più giocato.


Vero, ma ripeto doveva recuperare il risultato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma ripeto doveva recuperare il risultato.



Però facendo entrare Origi+giroud (e facendo uscire rebic+leao) ci siamo praticamente scavati la fossa


----------



## mil77 (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però facendo entrare Origi+giroud (e facendo uscire rebic+leao) ci siamo praticamente scavati la fossa


Punti di vista. Si potrebbe obbiettare che con loro in campo abbiamo recuperato il risultato.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma quale equilibrio dai..
> Oggi abbiamo preso il solito gollonzo che ci portiamo dietro da 2 anni (avversario che si smarca al limite dell'area da rigore e nessuno dei nostri,ne difensore ne centrocampista che lo va a seguire)


Questo succede perché ci manca un Desailly a fare da frangifrutti. Da quando al posto di Diaz Ce stato Kessie ma anche lo stesso Krunic la squadra ha trovato l'equilibrio giusto.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Questo succede perché ci manca un Desailly a fare da frangifrutti. Da quando al posto di Diaz Ce stato Kessie ma anche lo stesso Krunic la squadra ha trovato l'equilibrio giusto.


Esatto.
Qua si para di Zyech ma non è chiaro che causa equilibrio giocherà krunic sulla trequarti. Tanto vale comprare un krunic di centrocampo più forte da mettere li in mezzo, perché tanto finirà così. Altrimenti mi tocca riveeere krunic titolare in champions, di nuovo.


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Qua si para di Zyech ma non è chiaro che causa equilibrio giocherà krunic sulla trequarti. Tanto vale comprare un krunic di centrocampo più forte da mettere li in mezzo, perché tanto finirà così. Altrimenti mi tocca riveeere krunic titolare in champions, di nuovo.


Ieri pioli in conferenza ha detto che Krunic questa stagione non giocherà mai da trequartista perché ne abbiamo già 3 e giocherà nei 2 di centrocampo


----------



## The P (22 Agosto 2022)

Massima fiducia per il mister, ma oggi gli rimprovero 2 cose:

1. L'insistenza su Diaz e Rebic. Deve capire che fanno sempre così, una partita buona e tre impalpabili.

2. Non so se è troppo signore o troppo yes-man, ma ha detto che siamo apposto così e che s augua solo il rientro di Kjaer.

Male. Malissimo. Siamo incompleti e lo sanno anche i calciatori, infatti secondo me hanno meno fiducia dell'anno scorso. Sanno che hanno perso Kessie e non l'hanno rimpiazzato.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ieri pioli in conferenza ha detto che Krunic questa stagione non giocherà mai da trequartista perché ne abbiamo già 3 e giocherà nei 2 di centrocampo


Quando il campo dirà che leao Cdk messias più una punta significa prendere 1 goal o piu a partita o ci finisce lì krunic o Adli oppure prepariamoci a una stagione difficile. Perché con il centrocampo a 2 e 4 punte di scontri diretti ne si vinceranno ben pochi. Con le piccole vinceremo, ma vincono anche le altre prime 8 quindi occhio.


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quando il campo dirà che leao Cdk messias più una punta significa prendere 1 goal o piu a partita o ci finisce lì krunic o Adli oppure prepariamoci a una stagione difficile. Perché con il centrocampo a 2 e 4 punte di scontri diretti ne si vinceranno ben pochi. Con le piccole vinceremo, ma vincono anche le altre prime 8 quindi occhio.


A parte che cdk torna anche ad aiutare nel caso giocherà adli. Pioli è stato chiarissimo


----------



## __king george__ (22 Agosto 2022)

una cosa su cui devo applaudirlo è la sostituzione di Leao..che presumo sia stata "punitiva"

se toglie l'abito da prete e mette quello da spalletti ogni tanto male non fa...


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una cosa su cui devo applaudirlo è la sostituzione di Leao..che presumo sia stata "punitiva"
> 
> se toglie l'abito da prete e mette quello da spalletti ogni tanto male non fa...


_sono stati dei cambi da “gestione del gruppo” non da lettura della partita.
In panca aveva salemakers Origi Giroud Cdk che doveva far entrare per non creare
Malumori,_Al_ diavolo tattica e ruoli a loro congeniali. Ha dato priorità al gruppo piuttosto che alla tattica.
Ci può stare nella 2 partita ma non dovrà più accadere da qui in avanti. _


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Qua si para di Zyech ma non è chiaro che causa equilibrio giocherà krunic sulla trequarti. Tanto vale comprare un krunic di centrocampo più forte da mettere li in mezzo, perché tanto finirà così. Altrimenti mi tocca riveeere krunic titolare in champions, di nuovo.


Abbiamo vinto il campionato quando ha messo i 3 centrocampisti. È inspiegabile tornare a 2.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto il campionato quando ha messo i 3 centrocampisti. È inspiegabile tornare a 2.


Esatto.
Quoto con il sangue.
Il punto è che abbiamo solo Adli al momento (tenendo krunic e Pobega riserve). Ci servirebbe il famoso centrocampista titolare. Ah ecco. 
Ecco perché insistiamo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto il campionato quando ha messo i 3 centrocampisti. È inspiegabile tornare a 2.


no ma per far giocare diaz, mica maradona....... diaz.
è ufficiale che abbiamo vinto grazie agli infortuni strategici, sempre sospettato.
se insiste con diaz non arriviamo 4i. vediamo cos'ha in mente guardiola..

ha già dilapidato anche troppi punti la pazienza è finita, si dia una svegliata.


----------



## El picinin (22 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ma per far giocare diaz, mica maradona....... diaz.
> è ufficiale che abbiamo vinto grazie agli infortuni strategici, sempre sospettato.
> se insiste con diaz non arriviamo 4i. vediamo cos'ha in mente guardiola..
> 
> ha già dilapidato anche troppi punti la pazienza è finita, si dia una svegliata.


Spero tu sia ironico? Un pareggio a Bergamo e dilapidare troppi punti ? Boh.


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Agosto 2022)

Non vorrei tornare a vedere il Pioli 2020-21, che riusciva a tirare fuori il massimo quando la squadra era in emergenza e faceva continuamente passi falsi quando aveva tante opzioni a disposizione. Quest'anno avrà tantissime possibili scelte, non deve andare in confusione. E' un imperativo riuscire a gestire tutto. Ha le capacità per farcela, fiducia in lui, sperando di non rivedere più scelte come quelle di oggi


----------



## Solo (22 Agosto 2022)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei tornare a vedere il Pioli 2020-21, che riusciva a tirare fuori il massimo quando la squadra era in emergenza e faceva continuamente passi falsi quando aveva tante opzioni a disposizione. Quest'anno avrà tantissime possibili scelte, non deve andare in confusione. E' un imperativo riuscire a gestire tutto. Ha le capacità per farcela, fiducia in lui, sperando di non rivedere più scelte come quelle di oggi


Mi sa che l'abbondanza sulla trequarti l'ha mandato in palla...

Ci tocca sperare che Diaz prenda il covid un'altra volta per togliercelo dai maroni.
Ma pure Origi+Giroud per me è roba da disperazione totale degli ultimi 10 minuti al massimo, non certo una roba da fare al 66esimo porco cane 
Ritorniamo ai 3 cc di ruolo please, dentro Adli/Pobega al fianco di Tonali e Bennacer.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2022)

Ha dimostrato di essere bravo ma purtroppo si sta adeguando al non-mercato dei rabbini, siamo già passati da il CC e il DC devono arrivare al siamo a posto così. 
Fatti prendere sto benedetto centrocampista Pioli, torna alla mediana a 3 e tieni la farfallina in panchina.


----------



## kekkopot (22 Agosto 2022)

Spero che Pioli non voglia gente "fidelizzata" alla Giampaolo e metta i più forti in campo. Diaz e Messias titolari ieri gridano ancora vendetta.

Da provare da subito Trequarti con Leao Adli DeKetecoso. Sulla carta potrebbe essere la più forte (da capire solo quanto sia realmente forte Adli).


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Spero che Pioli non voglia gente "fidelizzata" alla Giampaolo e metta i più forti in campo. Diaz e Messias titolari ieri gridano ancora vendetta.
> 
> Da provare da subito Trequarti con Leao Adli DeKetecoso. Sulla carta potrebbe essere la più forte (da capire solo quanto sia realmente forte Adli).


A noi serve un 3/4 che non sia un sottopunta ma che sappia fare entrambe le fasi e secondo me lo può fare anche Deket, di sicuro non può farlo Diaz con il quale in fase di non possesso siamo in inferiorità numerica. Diaz può fare il dodicesimo ma........senza subenrtare toppo spesso.
Basta con il 4231, 3 in mediana e 3 (o 2 +1) davanti, e se ne giova pure Leao (imho)


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi però non iniziamo con gli psicodrammi. Ieri abbiamo fatto una buona partita, mostrando gli stessi pregi e difetti dell’anno scorso. D’altronde, non poteva essere diversamente perché abbiam giocato con la stessa formazione dell’anno scorso. A essere precisi, rispetto all’anno scorso, non era neanche la formazione tipo ma una formazione con ampio turnover in avanti.
Su queste premesse, a mio avviso possiamo essere ottimisti sul fatto che saremo ancora lì a giocarcela, salvo eventi imprevedibili(SGRAAAAT!).
Sull’inserimento dei nuovi, direi che al mister si possa concedere un po’ fiducia…

Resta l’amaro in bocca perché con i due innesti che ci sarebbero serviti, avremmo potuto vincere il campionato con relativa facilità.


----------



## Albijol (22 Agosto 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> A noi serve un 3/4 che non sia un sottopunta ma che sappia fare entrambe le fasi e secondo me lo può fare anche Deket, di sicuro non può farlo Diaz con il quale in fase di non possesso siamo in inferiorità numerica. Diaz può fare il dodicesimo ma........senza subenrtare toppo spesso.
> Basta con il 4231, 3 in mediana e 3 (o 2 +1) davanti, e se ne giova pure Leao (imho)


Abbiamo 4 centrocampisti in croce e tre trequartisti...siamo realistici, come possiamo fare il 433?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che l'abbondanza sulla trequarti l'ha mandato in palla...
> 
> Ci tocca sperare che Diaz prenda il covid un'altra volta per togliercelo dai maroni.
> Ma pure Origi+Giroud per me è roba da disperazione totale degli ultimi 10 minuti al massimo, non certo una roba da fare al 66esimo porco cane
> Ritorniamo ai 3 cc di ruolo please, dentro Adli/Pobega al fianco di Tonali e Bennacer.



Diaz ha comunque fatto meglio di cdk che,pallone filtrante a parte (quello verso Tonali) poi non si è più visto in campo.
L'errore (GIGANTESCO) è stato quello di inserire Giroud e Origi togliendo leao e Rebic dal campo.

A quel punto non avevamo praticamente nessuno in grado di sorprendere la difesa bergamasca.
E infatti ci siamo affidati oslamente alle azioni di Theo / Bennacer.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 4 centrocampisti in croce e tre trequartisti...siamo realistici, come possiamo fare il 433?


Per me Adli ed anche Deket possono fare molto meglio di Diaz in fase di non possesso quindi possono essere anche considerati centrocampisti, poi è chiaro che uno lo devi assolutamente prendere.
Tonali, Benna, Krunic, Pobega, Adli e Deket, più il nuovo arrivo (se ci sarà), e volendo anche Saele con Deket a destra.
Lo scorso anno a 3 ci abbiamo giocato e avevamo Kessie, Tonali, Benna e Krunic.
Si può anche giocare con un centrale e 2 mezze ali, una delle quali più offensiva (Adli e Deket).

P.S. alla fine parliamo di moduli, numeri, puoi chiamarlo anche 4231 ma quello che sarebbe il 3/4 deve saper fare anche densità a centrocampo quando serve (cosa che farfallina Diaz non sa fare)


----------



## Mika (22 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Le prime due non vittorie vedrai come diventerà questo topic... qui ci sono fratelli rossoneri che vogliono l'ottava.


Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## El picinin (22 Agosto 2022)

Per molti un pareggio a Bergamo,ed e svanito il lavoro di 3 anni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Agosto 2022)

Ieri, da ciò visto io ma forse non ho visto la stessa partita di altri, abbiamo giocato bene.
È mancata lucidità e brillantezza sotto porta, e direi che può starci visto che era la seconda e che comunque si giocava in un campo da sempre difficile.
C'è margine per migliorare, questo è ovvio, ma reputo la prova di ieri positiva. Anche i cambi per me sono stati giusti.


----------



## mil77 (22 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Spero che Pioli non voglia gente "fidelizzata" alla Giampaolo e metta i più forti in campo. Diaz e Messias titolari ieri gridano ancora vendetta.
> 
> Da provare da subito Trequarti con Leao Adli DeKetecoso. Sulla carta potrebbe essere la più forte (da capire solo quanto sia realmente forte Adli).


Pioli ha già detto che cdk a destra non gioca


----------



## kekkopot (22 Agosto 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pioli ha già detto che cdk a destra non gioca


Bene rimaniamo con Messias e Salamello tutta la stagione


----------



## -Lionard- (22 Agosto 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Bene rimaniamo con Messias e Salamello tutta la stagione


Rimaniamo tutta la stagione con Messias e Saelemakers perché ha proprietà e dirigenza hanno dimostrato poco coraggio (i primi imponendo paletti economici troppo ristretti, i secondi correndo subito a riscattare il 31enne Messias per timore di rimanere con il solo Saelemakers invece di provare a giocare la carta Ziyech fino al 31 agosto). Pioli se si mette a snaturare i giocatori finisce come Giampaolo con Suso dietro le punte("mi fa impazzire "). CDK è un trequartista che ha passato l'ultimo anno da prima punta. È al primo anno in Italia, dovrà imparare molto e lo vogliamo subito snaturare?

P.S.: mi auguro per Maldini e Massara che Ziyech non vada all'Ajax visto che dubito i lancieri gli darebbero 6 netti all'anno. Bastava aspettare...


----------



## TheKombo (22 Agosto 2022)

Premesso che Pioli ha tutto il credito del mondo per quanto mi riguarda, dalla prossima è necessario iniziare ad inserire CDK dal primo minuto e plasmare la squadra titolare. Giusto aver dato fiducia a determinati giocatori in queste due partite ma è il momento di fare "sul serio". Nessun dubbio che sarà cosi


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Agosto 2022)

deve decidersi se vuole giocare a due o tre a centrocampo
se gioca a due con la rosa attuale i dubbi sono la punta e il treq
con rebic pressing e imprevedibilità con girù esperienza e finalizzazione con origi ?
con diaz solo più equilibrio io cdk è l unico che ieri avrei voluto nei titolari adlii un mistero
averli buttati dentro cosi' a caso è stato controproducente in primis per i giocatori perchè li hai messi in difficoltà
poi anche per il mister perchè ha dato l impressione che anche lui non ci abbia ancora capito una mazza sul come utilizzarli
se gioca a tre credo che l inserimento dei nuovi e il lavoro del mister per le rotazioni si faciliti sperando non a discapito dell idea di gioco ormai consolidata che stiamo portando avanti
bella gatta da pelare per il mister


----------



## Mika (28 Agosto 2022)

Intanto nuovo record per Pioli, 19 risultati utili consecutivi, un record per i 5 maggiori campionati in Europa. Che bisogna dire ad un allenatore così costante? Tanto di cappello. Ha i suoi difettini e fai i suoi errori come ogni allenatore, ma ci sta. Se solo avessero preso qualcuno come esterno destro che potesse fare il titolare senza sfigurare vicino a DKT, Leao, Rebic e Giroud... e magari anche un mediano degno sostituto di Kessie...


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2022)

Altro tempo regalato da Guardiola.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Altro tempo regalato da Guardiola.


*Altra partita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2022)

Un altro po' e metteva Maignan a fare l'esterno destro e Tomori centravanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

Meno male che l'ha preparata bene


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2022)

Ha avuto un altro dei suoi attacchi di guardiolismo in cui si sente il Padreterno.


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2022)

Questo davvero pensa di essere klopp


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Agosto 2022)

Si facesse un bagno di umiltà che non abbiano la rosa del city


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Ma cosa deve fare Diaz per non essere più schierato?


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2022)

Io capisco il turnover e il tour de force che ci aspetta, ma con Diaz-Saele abbiamo buttato via un tempo di gioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa deve fare Diaz per non essere più schierato?



Mah secondo me aldilà dei singoli siamo stati poco squadra oggi. Un po' sicuramente anche influenzati dal fatto di aver vinto lo scudetto proprio qua con una partita troppo facile


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

un montato. 
non ci sono parole per descrivere quanto lo sto disprezzando in questo momento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2022)

Per me il cambio Giroud con Adli e con De Ketelaere messo centravanti è una roba da Football Manager, chissà cosa gli è saltato in mente, forse si è fatto troppi acidi.


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mah secondo me aldilà dei singoli siamo stati poco squadra oggi. Un po' sicuramente anche influenzati dal fatto di aver vinto lo scudetto proprio qua con una partita troppo facile


Beh, abbiamo buttato nel water il lavoro di 3 anni questa sera. 

Kjaer giocava di fianco a Mike invece che a cc come Kalulu. Squadra spaccata in due, niente duelli a tutto campo e lanci lunghi come se avessimo Lukaku davanti. Aggiungici che poi le riserve hanno praticamente toppato tutte tranne Pobega e la partita non è mai iniziata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Che bell'odorino che sento nell'aria........  
Alla fine niente i nuovo sotto il sole, basterebbe andare a leggere la discussione di ieri su questo presunto turnover proprio contro il Sassuolo.

Interessante che ci arrivino anche alcuni utenti di MW ma non l'allenatore


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, abbiamo buttato nel water il lavoro di 3 anni questa sera.
> 
> Kjaer giocava di fianco a Mike invece che a cc come Kalulu. Squadra spaccata in due, niente duelli a tutto campo e lanci lunghi come se avessimo Lukaku davanti. Aggiungici che poi le riserve hanno praticamente toppato tutte tranne Pobega e la partita non è mai iniziata.



Quando Mike ha parato il rigore qualsiasi altra squadra si sarebbe caricata a molla. Noi invece abbiamo deciso di giocare con ancor più sufficienza pensando che tanto il gol sarebbe piovuto dal cielo


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me il cambio Giroud con Adli e con De Ketelaere messo centravanti è una roba da Football Manager, chissà cosa gli è saltato in mente, forse si è fatto troppi acidi.


Giroud forse non ne aveva più, DKT come centravanti ha giocato ed era l'unico in panchina in attacco che lo ha fatto. Volevi mettere Adli centravanti?

Abbiamo 3 attaccanti e mezzo (Rebic) a ci è rimasto solo Giroud. Si è rotta anche la riserva di Leao (Rebic) l'aveva preparata con Ogiri e Rebic.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

Probabilmente Piolee legge troppo il forum  , e quindi pensava che:

-Diaz "MVP con l'Udinese" cit. (esattamente come nella prima partita dello scorso campionato, chissà perché?) puó giocare addirittura titolare

-Pobega può giocare mediano ed anzi...é MEGLIO DI KESSIE, giochiamo meglio con lui.

-La fascia destra offensiva é a posto così. Messias top esterno del campionato, Salame illegale dal 1' minuto (nel senso che dovrebbero arrestare ogni allenatore che ci prova), abbiamo bisogno di equilibriummm...(ah, fra l altro, NON GIOCHIAMO SOLO A SINISTRA VERO? Nooooooo...)

-Florenzi da riscattare  il più forte terzino destro del gioco del calcio secondo Milanworld. Un'ottima riserva. Integro, fresco, atleticamente un animale, GUADAGNA POCO pure...perfetto no? Il migliore. Spizzi El romano, dovevi stare attento a scrivere che é un cesso per non ritrovarti le Brigate Rosso-Nere di Milanworld sotto casa. Fa quasi pena

-Kjaer sicuramente sarebbe tornato al 10000%, perché é un danese tosto tosto. Non serve un difensore semi-titolare, nono... Chiesa invece é una femminuccia  

Pioli lascia il forum altrimenti finiamo sesti, altro che scudetto


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

urgono infortuni fortunosi per obbligarlo a schierare i migliori, altrimenti non lo capisce da solo.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un montato.
> non ci sono parole per descrivere quanto lo sto disprezzando in questo momento.


sssssttttt silenzio Pioli non si critica ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto quindi solo ossequi, come ti permetti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Giroud forse non ne aveva più, DKT come centravanti ha giocato ed era l'unico in panchina in attacco che lo ha fatto. Volevi mettere Adli centravanti?
> 
> Abbiamo 3 attaccanti e mezzo (Rebic) a ci è rimasto solo Giroud. Si è rotta anche la riserva di Leao (Rebic) l'aveva preparata con Ogiri e Rebic.



Forse bastava almeno convocare Rebic e Origi
Ci hanno detto che non erano convocati perchè non al 100% (sempre sia vero)....male che andava rimanevano in panchina per tutta la partita. Oppure buttati nella mischia almeno negli ultimi 10 minuti

Così invece sono altri 2 punti persi , dopo averne persi altri 2 contro l'atalanta.

Questi attacchi di guardiolismo non li capirò mai.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> urgono infortuni fortunosi per obbligarlo a schierare i migliori, altrimenti non lo capisce da solo.


Voleva fare rifiatare qualcuno prima del Derby, magari con i titolari avremmo vinto oggi ma se poi perdavamo contro l'Inter apriti cielo.

Purtroppo si sono rotti Rebic e Origi. Giroud 34 anni 90 minuti e tra tre giorni il derby, ha tentato la carta CDK che al Brugges qualche partita l'ha fatta da centravanti. E' andata male. Se andava bene era un genio ora è tornate "mediocre"


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse bastava almeno convocare Rebic e Origi
> Ci hanno detto che non erano convocati perchè non al 100% (sempre sia vero)....male che andava rimanevano in panchina per tutta la partita. Oppure buttati nella mischia almeno negli ultimi 10 minuti
> 
> Così invece sono altri 2 punti persi , dopo averne persi altri 2 contro l'atalanta.
> ...


Io ho letto che Rebic ha un problema alla schiena, Origi un infiammazione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voleva fare rifiatare qualcuno prima del Derby, magari con i titolari avremmo vinto oggi ma se poi perdavamo contro l'Inter apriti cielo.
> 
> Purtroppo si sono rotti Rebic e Origi. Giroud 34 anni 90 minuti e tra tre giorni il derby, ha tentato la carta CDK che al Brugges qualche partita l'ha fatta da centravanti. E' andata male. Se andava bene era un genio ora è tornate "mediocre"


Mediocre a priori perchè insiste ancora con quel cesso di Diaz dopo 2 anni che ci prova senza risultato.
"La pazzia è fare la stessa identica cosa più e più volte inutilmente sperando che il risultato cambi".


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse bastava almeno convocare Rebic e Origi
> Ci hanno detto che non erano convocati perchè non al 100% (sempre sia vero)....male che andava rimanevano in panchina per tutta la partita. Oppure buttati nella mischia almeno negli ultimi 10 minuti
> 
> Così invece sono altri 2 punti persi , dopo averne persi altri 2 contro l'atalanta.
> ...


L'Inter ha buttato punti contro la Lazio, la Juventus contro la Sampdoria. Ci sta. Il campionato è lungo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sssssttttt silenzio Pioli non si critica ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto quindi solo ossequi, come ti permetti.


l'inter parte con 2 cambi in casa con la cremonese.
la roma cambia solo spinazzola.

e noi ci facciamo le seghe perchè siamo giovani, che non riescono a fare 2 partite di fila ad inizio stagione.

si levassi braccialettini e tatuaggi da fighetto e testa bassa. sto somaro che non impara mai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voleva fare rifiatare qualcuno prima del Derby, magari con i titolari avremmo vinto oggi ma se poi perdavamo contro l'Inter apriti cielo.
> 
> Purtroppo si sono rotti Rebic e Origi. Giroud 34 anni 90 minuti e tra tre giorni il derby, ha tentato la carta CDK che al Brugges qualche partita l'ha fatta da centravanti. E' andata male. Se andava bene era un genio ora è tornate "mediocre"



Giocavamo contro il sassuolo, la squadra che assieme allo spezia e all'udinese si mette sempre di traverso contro di noi.
Era proprio il caso di iniziare con Kjaer,Florenzi,Pobega,Diaz,saele tutti assieme ?
E soprattutto dall'inizio.
Metti i migliori e poi a partire dal 50 inizi a cambiarli per preservarli.....no,tutti assieme dal 1° minuto.


p.s non so i problemi di rebic e origi,iosono rimasto lala news di ieri che parlava di giocatori non al 100%, oggi non ho letto altre notizie


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mediocre a priori perchè insiste ancora con quel cesso di Diaz dopo 2 anni che ci prova senza risultato.
> "La pazzia è fare la stessa identica cosa più e più volte inutilmente sperando che il risultato cambi".


Ha pensato che magari azzeccasse la partita come contro l'Udinese alla prima. E' andata male. Ha cercato di correggere con Adli e DKT a centroavanti (cio ha giocato in Belgio) perché GIroud non ne aveva e non avevamo altri attaccanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha buttato punti contro la Lazio, la Juventus contro la Sampdoria. Ci sta. Il campionato è lungo.



Si ma ci incaxxiamo perchè loro li hanno persi per i motivi che conosciamo tutti (e potevano anche perderne di più), noi invece li abbiamo persi per una leggerezza del'allenatore che oggi guardandosi allo specchio ha intravisto i tratti di Guardiola.


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sssssttttt silenzio Pioli non si critica ci ha fatto vincere lo scudetto quindi solo ossequi, come ti permetti.


Un po' come Ranieri...


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si ma ci incaxxiamo perchè loro li hanno persi per i motivi che conosciamo tutti (e potevano anche perderne di più), noi invece li abbiamo persi per una leggerezza del'allenatore che oggi guardandosi allo specchio ha intravisto i tratti di Guardiola.


Hai ragione ha tenuto il supertopplayer esterno destro per fare giocare Messias e poi Saelemaker, è ha fatto entrare CDK e non il topplayer centravanti 

In panchina aveva quelli, una volta che Rebic e Origi sono out non ci sono sostituti per Giroud a partita in corso quando non ne ha più.

Si è fatto male Florenzi aveva Calabria ma aveva fatto già i 5 cambi.

A Cc aveva solo Bakayoko oggi.

Leao non aveva riserva con Rebic rotto.

Però ha sbagliato cambi e formazione:
-Non doveva fare giocare Saele
-Non doveva fare giocare Messias


L'unico errore per me è stato mettere Kjaer e non Kalulu dal minuto 1 e puntare su Diaz e non su Adli o CDK.


Ma i cambi erano forzati senza Rebic e Origi non avevi riserve per Giroud e Leao.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'inter parte con 2 cambi in casa con la cremonese.
> la roma cambia solo spinazzola.
> 
> e noi ci facciamo le seghe perchè siamo giovani, che non riescono a fare 2 partite di fila ad inizio stagione.
> ...


Ma va.
Diaz è lo stesso di Romagnoli L anno scorso. Vedo battere punizioni e angoli che ti viene il latte alle ginocchia.lasciamo stare.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'inter parte con 2 cambi in casa con la cremonese.
> la roma cambia solo spinazzola.
> 
> e noi ci facciamo le seghe perchè siamo giovani, che non riescono a fare 2 partite di fila ad inizio stagione.
> ...


Io lo esonererei nel post partita


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ha tenuto il supertopplayer esterno destro per fare giocare Messias e poi Saelemaker, è ha fatto entrare CDK e non il topplayer centravanti
> 
> In panchina aveva quelli, una volta che Rebic e Origi sono out non ci sono sostituti per Giroud a partita in corso quando non ne ha più.
> 
> ...


Quindi non è colpa di Pioli che non ha i top.
Non è colpa del garante che non ha portato i top.
È colpa di chi non mette un euro ma non di chi li asseconda.
Bellissimo fare l'allenatore ed il Dirigente del Milan. Se vincono sono eroi se perdono la colpa è di altri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io lo esonererei nel post partita


Intanto ha sbagliato due formazioni iniziali su due in trasferta, per ora un inizio niente male.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Scelta opinabile il tanto turn over ma la rosa questa è.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi non è colpa di Pioli che non ha i top.
> Non è colpa del garante che non ha portato i top.
> È colpa di chi non mette un euro ma non di chi li asseconda.
> Bellissimo fare l'allenatore ed il Dirigente del Milan. Se vincono sono eroi se perdono la colpa è di altri.



Però è colpa nostra che continuamente facciamo notare queste mancanze 
"eeeeh ma intanto lo scudetto...."


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2022)

Leggo con dispiacere gli stessi insulti a Pioli che si leggevano prima che iniziasse ad inanellare vittorie.
Poi però siete saliti tutti sul carro.

Neanche se avessimo perso.
Certe volte penso che la metà degli utenti siano infiltrati di interFans.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

Le scelte fatte in questa partita andranno lette insieme alla partita contro l’Inter. Se sabato porteremo a casa una vittoria, possibilmente con prestazione convincente, avrà avuto ragione Pioli.
Dovesse andare male il derby, mezzo campanello d’allarme inizierebbe a suonare.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi non è colpa di Pioli che non ha i top.
> Non è colpa del garante che non ha portato i top.
> È colpa di chi non mette un euro ma non di chi li asseconda.
> Bellissimo fare l'allenatore ed il Dirogente del Milan. Se vincono sono eroi se perdono la colpa è di altri.


Pioli ha sbagliato a mettere Kjaer e non Kalulu dal primo minuto e fare giocare Diaz.

Ma a destra o c'è Messias o c'è Sale altri giocatori non li poi evocare come con l'editor in tempo reale di FM.
Rebic e Origi out chi metti se si spompa Giroud? CDK era l'unico che ha giocato centravanti. Rimanevano Adli trequartista per cambiare Diaz.

In panchina a CC avevamo SOLO Bakayoko che domani risolve il contratto.

Volevo un esterno destro ed un CC. Secondo te perché do 5 al mercato del Milan a stare larghi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io lo esonererei nel post partita


dagli un premio invece.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Leggo con dispiacere gli stessi insulti a Pioli che si leggevano prima che iniziasse ad inanellare vittorie.
> Poi però siete saliti tutti sul carro.
> 
> Neanche se avessimo perso.
> Certe volte penso che la metà degli utenti siano infiltrati di interFans.


PEr me critiche sacrosante, anzi io a leggere la formazione iniziale avrei firmato per il pareggio.
Quando uno sbaglia è giusto criticare.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però è colpa nostra che continuamente facciamo notare queste mancanze
> "eeeeh ma intanto lo scudetto...."




Mi sa tanto che lo scudetto ti sparigliato un poco le carte


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pioli ha sbagliato a mettere Kjaer e non Kalulu dal primo minuto e fare giocare Diaz.


E ti pare poco?hai regalato 1 tempo e mezzo considerando che nel secondo avranno giocato 20 minuti.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dagli un premio invece.


Niente premio, ha sbagliato a mettere Kjaer dal primo minuto con un Kalulu che sembra un cyborg, e Diaz al posto di uno tra Adli e CDK. Non avevamo una riserva per Giroud, se si faceva male non avevamo centravanti, si si fosse spompato non avevamo centravanti, solo CDK che ha già giocato in quella posizione mentre ADLI mai. Avrei messo Adli titolare, Kalulu titorale. Ma il resto erano cambi obbligati. Stiamo corti, lo scrivo da due mesi. Il mercato è insufficiente e anche tanto. Ma più che scriverlo che posso farci?


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> PEr me critiche sacrosante, anzi io a leggere la formazione iniziale avrei firmato per il pareggio.
> Quando uno sbaglia è giusto criticare.


Però bisogna anche avere un po’ di coerenza.
Non è che ogni vittoria è un fenomeno e appena si pareggia è un incapace.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E ti pare poco?hai regalato 1 tempo e mezzo considerando che nel secondo avranno giocato 20 minuti.


No, non è poco ma qui vedo che si dice che non doveva fare entrare CDK per Giroud, e chi ci mettevi se il francese non ne aveva più con il rischio che si strappasse? Adli come centravanti? Rebic e Origi si sono fatti male l'altro ieri, dopo che aveva provato 4 giorni quei due. Quindi?


----------



## Pit96 (30 Agosto 2022)

Sarebbe ora di iniziare a fare e proporre qualcosa di diverso rispetto al lancio lungo e palla persa


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Però bisogna anche avere un po’ di coerenza.
> Non è che ogni vittoria è un fenomeno e appena si pareggia è un incapace.


Sono 3 giorni che tutto il forum si augura non giochi Diaz perché sarebbero 45/60 minuti buttati, e così é stato. Nessuno sta parlando col senno di poi, lo sapevamo tutti quanti. Ed eccoci qui


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> No, non è poco ma qui vedo che si dice che non doveva fare entrare CDK per Giroud, e chi ci mettevi se il francese non ne aveva più con il rischio che si strappasse? Adli come centravanti? Rebic e Origi si sono fatti male l'altro ieri, dopo che aveva provato 4 giorni quei due. Quindi?


Quindi il problema andrebbe cercato anche da qualche altra parte. Rebic salta puntualmente 2 mesi l'anno, Origi avrà giocato 60 partite negli ultimi 5 anni.
E poi Lazetic che fine ha fatto?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2022)

Sempre stato contro il turn over, va bene giusto per i Rebic o Florenzi, perennemente rotti.

Nel 90% dei casi ti ritrovi ad avere una partita complicata dove devi andare a mille fino al 95' esimo, non ha senso.

Prima metti a posto la partita, poi fai riposare chi ne ha bisogno.

Tanto son tutte seghe mentali, l'Inter ha fatto il triplete senza turn-over

Per lo meno, ne cambi uno, massimo 2.

Non cambi mezza squadra


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono 3 giorni che tutto il forum si augura non giochi Diaz perché sarebbero 45/60 minuti buttati, e così é stato. Nessuno sta parlando col senno di poi, lo sapevamo tutti quanti. Ed eccoci qui



Pioli legge le critiche e mette Diaz per dispetto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono 3 giorni che tutto il forum si augura non giochi Diaz perché sarebbero 45/60 minuti buttati, e così é stato. Nessuno sta parlando col senno di poi, lo sapevamo tutti quanti. Ed eccoci qui


Prevedo che la gestione della trequarti sara come la gestione dei centrali: Servono infortuni per sistemare tutto.
Senza l'infortunio di Romagnoli ad oggi Kalulu sarebbe ancora a marcire in panchina.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa tanto che lo scudetto ti sparigliato un poco le carte



Non ha sparigliato proprio niente, anzi, è servito solamente a mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto.

E la polvere di questa stagione è il mancato arrivo di un esterno destro, il mancato arrivo di una vera punta, il mancato arrivo di un centrocampista, il mancato arrivo di un sostituto di Theo Hernandez (che anche oggi con quell'ammonizione sulle spalle ha rischiato di saltare il derby, ma non si poteva fare altrimenti perchè come sostituto ha un cesso a pedali).

E i riscatti di cessomessias e florenzi ?
Ripeto, lo scudetto è stato l'alibi perfetto per fare l'ennesimo calciomercato di melma,tanto siamo forti così


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli legge le critiche e mette Diaz per dispetto


L ho già scritto qualche pagina dietro appena finita la partita dove ero impazzito...Pioli legge il forum e quindi crede di avere due ali destre forti, il famoso mediano Pobega, Diaz MVP di Udine e Florenzi ottima riserva


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Niente premio, ha sbagliato a mettere Kjaer dal primo minuto con un Kalulu che sembra un cyborg, e Diaz al posto di uno tra Adli e CDK. Non avevamo una riserva per Giroud, se si faceva male non avevamo centravanti, si si fosse spompato non avevamo centravanti, solo CDK che ha già giocato in quella posizione mentre ADLI mai. Avrei messo Adli titolare, Kalulu titorale. Ma il resto erano cambi obbligati. Stiamo corti, lo scrivo da due mesi. Il mercato è insufficiente e anche tanto. Ma più che scriverlo che posso farci?


5 cambi è un errore di concetto. una cosa demenziale.
ricordi le figuracce in EL quando cambi tutti? eccoci qui.
cambiane 2 o 3 massimo, non 5.

saele con diaz è roba da suicidio, giroud poi è obbligato ma va be... in pratica non hai attacco così.
kjaer e florenzi insieme altra bella vaccata. ma cambiane 1 per reparto, mica 2 o 3...... ma è l'ABC questa.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ha sparigliato proprio niente, anzi, è servito solamente a mettere la polvere sotto il tappeto.
> 
> E la polvere di questa stagione è il mancato arrivo di un esterno destro, il mancato arrivo di una vera punta, il mancato arrivo di un centrocampista, il mancato arrivo di un sostituto di Theo Hernandez (che anche oggi con quell'ammonizione sulle spalle ha rischiato di saltare il derby, ma non si poteva fare altrimenti perchè come sostituto ha un cesso a pedali).
> 
> ...



L’alibi perfetto per la nostra “generosa” proprietà di cui spesso si dimentica quale “ambizione” abbia per i risultati sportivi.


----------



## Devil man (30 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sempre stato contro il turn over, va bene giusto per i Rebic o Florenzi, perennemente rotti.
> 
> Nel 90% dei casi ti ritrovi ad avere una partita complicata dove devi andare a mille fino al 95' esimo, non ha senso.
> 
> ...


Siamo solo noi gli stron... Che ci piace perdere punti in questa maniera..


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Piolee legge troppo il forum  , e quindi pensava che:
> 
> -Diaz "MVP con l'Udinese" cit. (esattamente come nella prima partita dello scorso campionato, chissà perché?) puó giocare addirittura titolare
> 
> ...


ah ma quindi il figlio con l'ipad non guarda le stats, ma MW


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L ho già scritto qualche pagina dietro appena finita la partita dove ero impazzito...*Pioli legge il forum *e quindi crede di avere due ali destre forti, il famoso mediano Pobega, Diaz MVP di Udine e Florenzi ottima riserva



Forse non gradisce il massacro continuo nei suoi confronti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’alibi perfetto per la nostra “generosa” proprietà di cui spesso si dimentica quale “ambizione” abbia per i risultati sportivi.



Non farmi citare il garante, ormai della proprietà me ne sbatto.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 5 cambi è un errore di concetto. una cosa demenziale.
> ricordi le figuracce in EL quando cambi tutti? eccoci qui.
> cambiane 2 o 3 massimo, non 5.
> 
> ...


Ripeto: avrei messo Kalulu e Adli dal primo minuto essendoci solo DKT come centroavanti fuori ruolo. Diaz non lo farei mai giocare avendo Adli, proprio per limitazioni fisiche di Diaz che è troppo esile e basso per il nostro calcio. Kalulu tiene alta la squadra. Punto.
Messias-Saele chi entra non cambia la partita. Chi gioca nemmeno ma sono anni che scriviamo che ci manca un esterno destro.

Eravamo in una condizione del: o la chiudi nel primo tempo o non la porti mai a casa nel secondo tempo. Doveva partire con i titolari nel primo tempo. Poi se non si chiudeva lo stesso amen, che dirgli. Ha fatto errori, non mi è piaciuta la gestione della rosa. Ma si invocava Florenzi perché Calabria è mediocre, ha giocato Florenzi e ora doveva giocare Calabria? Facciamo come Sale-Messias allora.

Qualcuno aveva scritto dopo la vittoria contro il Bologna: "Esigo Florenzi titolare perché Calabria è un danno" Ha giocato Florenzi e ora non va bene. Quelli abbiamo.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Voleva fare rifiatare qualcuno prima del Derby, magari con i titolari avremmo vinto oggi ma se poi perdavamo contro l'Inter apriti cielo.
> 
> Purtroppo si sono rotti Rebic e Origi. Giroud 34 anni 90 minuti e tra tre giorni il derby, ha tentato la carta CDK che al Brugges qualche partita l'ha fatta da centravanti. E' andata male. Se andava bene era un genio ora è tornate "mediocre"


Ma qualcuno potrebbe informare Piollo che esiste anche Lazetic? Una punta vera non adattata?


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

dobbiamo sperare nei soliti infortuni mirati (ai cessi) perchè sennò sono pasticci..


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno potrebbe informare Piollo che esiste anche Lazetic? Una punta vera non adattata?


Se non l'ha fatto giocare che lo vede tutti i giorni... ci sarà un motivo. No?

E finito l'idillio con Pioli ed è tornato "Piollo?"


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non farmi citare il garante, *ormai della proprietà me ne sbatto.*



E no mio caro. La chiave di tutto è la proprietà che ci ritroviamo. La dirigenza la puoi pure cambiare ma la la proprietà questa è.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ripeto: avrei messo Kalulu e Adli dal primo minuto essendoci solo DKT come centroavanti fuori ruolo. Diaz non lo farei mai giocare avendo Adli, proprio per limitazioni fisiche di Diaz che è troppo esile e basso per il nostro calcio. Kalulu tiene alta la squadra. Punto.
> Messias-Saele chi entra non cambia la partita. Chi gioca nemmeno ma sono anni che scriviamo che ci manca un esterno destro.
> 
> Eravamo in una condizione del: o la chiudi nel primo tempo o non la porti mai a casa nel secondo tempo. Doveva partire con i titolari nel primo tempo. Poi se non si chiudeva lo stesso amen, che dirgli. Ha fatto errori, non mi è piaciuta la gestione della rosa. Ma si invocava Florenzi perché Calabria è mediocre, ha giocato Florenzi e ora doveva giocare Calabria? Facciamo come Sale-Messias allora.
> ...


Io mi ri-cito: proverei qualche volta Diaz ala destra.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah ma quindi il figlio con l'ipad non guarda le stats, ma MW


Esatto, la formazione di oggi dimostra chiaramente che Pioli é qualche utente


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ripeto: avrei messo Kalulu e Adli dal primo minuto essendoci solo DKT come centroavanti fuori ruolo. Diaz non lo farei mai giocare avendo Adli, proprio per limitazioni fisiche di Diaz che è troppo esile e basso per il nostro calcio. Kalulu tiene alta la squadra. Punto.
> Messias-Saele chi entra non cambia la partita. Chi gioca nemmeno ma sono anni che scriviamo che ci manca un esterno destro.
> 
> Eravamo in una condizione del: o la chiudi nel primo tempo o non la porti mai a casa nel secondo tempo. Doveva partire con i titolari nel primo tempo. Poi se non si chiudeva lo stesso amen, che dirgli. Ha fatto errori, non mi è piaciuta la gestione della rosa. Ma si invocava Florenzi perché Calabria è mediocre, ha giocato Florenzi e ora doveva giocare Calabria? Facciamo come Sale-Messias allora.
> ...


ah vabbe quelli per florenzi io non li capisco. 
la cosa più facile e sensata era prendere un centrale pronto, così da poter far giocare pierino in 2 ruoli all'occorrenza.
ha 21 anni, *21 anni*, e lo fa ruotare ad agosto?????? robe da tso.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Però bisogna anche avere un po’ di coerenza.
> Non è che ogni vittoria è un fenomeno e appena si pareggia è un incapace.


Io apprezzo molto Pioli e il lavoro che ha fatto, ma mi sembra innegabile che talvolta faccia scelte cervellotiche, come se volesse dimostrare chissà cosa. Oggettivamente un turn over così ampio a inizio stagione, per una trasferta contro una squadra non materasso, si fa fatica a comprenderlo.
Sicuramente lui ne capisce molto più di noi e, al contrario di noi, ha il polso della situazione del gruppo, ma che avremmo fatto male l’avevamo capito tutti appena vista la probabile formazione.

Poco male, sotto col derby.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Esatto, la formazione di oggi dimostra chiaramente che *Pioli é qualche utente*



Non dirlo a @Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io mi ri-cito: proverei qualche volta Diaz ala destra.


Diaz in una società come il Milan può al massimo infilare i giacconi Puma ai giocatori sostituiti nelle partite invernali


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io mi ri-cito: proverei qualche volta Diaz ala destra.


Sì però a destra molto largo, zona parcheggio stadio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E no mio caro. La chiave di tutto è la proprietà che ci ritroviamo. La dirigenza la puoi pure cambiare ma la la proprietà questa è.



Ripeto, la proprietà di spilorci la conosciamo.
E sapendo che avrebbero stanziato fondi utili solamente per l'acquisto di un giocatore decente (in questo caso CDK e poi bon, fondi terminati) , allora ti attrezzavi diversamente anzichè andare dietro a 3 giocatori per poi perderli tutti.

Abbiamo preso Origi a 0€, vuoi che non si trovava un esterno destro a gratisss? Certo che si trovava,ma hanno pensato bene di spendere 4-5 milioni per il riscatto di cessomessias.

Vuoi che non si trovava un centrocampista a p0 ? Certo che si trovava, ma sono stati 6 mesi appresso a Sanches e alla fine sono riusciti anche a perderlo.

E un sostituto per il cavallo Billy Ballo Tourè ? Si potevano fare tanti interventi pur avendo un budget ridotti, eppure si è scelto di non fare una sega. Quindi basta con le scuse della proprietà spilorcia.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah vabbe quelli per florenzi io non li capisco.
> la cosa più facile e sensata era prendere un centrale pronto, così da poter far giocare pierino in 2 ruoli all'occorrenza.
> ha 21 anni, *21 anni*, e lo fa ruotare ad agosto?????? robe da tso.


Quello concordo, Kalulu non lo toglierei mai soprattutto se la prima riserva è uno Kjaer che è tornato ieri praticamente. E come togliere Baresi per mettere Mussi nel lontano 1988.

Di partenza doveva mettere la meglio formazione, poi se nel caso si era 2-0/3-0 allora togli Kalulu per Kjaer.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2022)

Io Pioli lo stimo, ma resto della mia idea dell'anno scorso: bravissimo allenatore per il gruppo, e bravo allenatore sul campo quando non si inventa cose strane e gestisce la partita.

Quando però deve inventare, o uscire dal seminato, molto spesso fa cilecca.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sono 3 giorni che tutto il forum si augura non giochi Diaz perché sarebbero 45/60 minuti buttati, e così é stato. Nessuno sta parlando col senno di poi, lo sapevamo tutti quanti. Ed eccoci qui


Lo sapevate tutti quanti anche prima della vittoria di Udine?
No perché se non ve ne foste accorti ha messo lo zampino praticamente in tutti i gol, eppure Pioli li era ancora un fenomeno.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Lo sapevate tutti quanti anche prima della vittoria di Udine?
> No perché se non ve ne foste accorti ha messo lo zampino praticamente in tutti i gol, eppure Pioli li era ancora un fenomeno.


Come nella prima partita della scorsa stagione. Unico suo gol stagionale. Ti sei chiesto il perché? Sarà che forse é un nano inadatto alle leghe maggiori e che può al massimo fare la differenza nel calcio di FERR-Agosto?


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io Pioli lo stimo, ma resto della mia idea dell'anno scorso: bravissimo allenatore per il gruppo, e bravo allenatore sul campo quando non si inventa cose strane e gestisce la partita.
> 
> Quando però deve inventare, o uscire dal seminato, molto spesso fa cilecca.


Se ci fai caso, siamo qui a scrivere cosi OGNI VOLTA che fa turn over pesante.


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io apprezzo molto Pioli e il lavoro che ha fatto, ma mi sembra innegabile che talvolta faccia scelte cervellotiche, come se volesse dimostrare chissà cosa. Oggettivamente un turn over così ampio a inizio stagione, per una trasferta contro una squadra non materasso, si fa fatica a comprenderlo.
> Sicuramente lui ne capisce molto più di noi e, al contrario di noi, ha il polso della situazione del gruppo, ma che avremmo fatto male l’avevamo capito tutti appena vista la probabile formazione.
> 
> Poco male, sotto col derby.


Anche io faticavo a comprendere questo turnover di massa.
In fondo però si è dato un turno di riposo a Tonali che accusava fastidì muscolari in continuazione, al tanto odiato Messias (che a quanto pare non era poi così male rispetto a salame), a Cdk che ha giocato quasi 90’ sabato per farlo arrivare fresco al derby.

I cambi più discutibili potrebbero essere Kjaer e Florenzi, dico potrebbero perché appartenendo alla categoria dei difensori andrebbero messi in discussione se il Milan avesse subito gol, e invece…

@Divoratore Di Stelle


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Comunque un inizio stagione leggerino 

-Udinese
-Atalanta
-Bologna
-Sassuolo
-Inter


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Lo sapevate tutti quanti anche prima della vittoria di Udine?
> No perché se non ve ne foste accorti ha messo lo zampino praticamente in tutti i gol, eppure Pioli li era ancora un fenomeno.



ma chissene di Diaz,a me è indifferente.
Anzi,spesso sono stato anche uno dei pochi a difenderlo, ma perchè impuntarsi su questo discorso?

qui l'errore che non commettono neanche in promozione è stato quello di aver schierato la formazione con ben 5 cambi rispetto alle precedenti partite. Non 1,non 2,non 3, ma 5 contemporaneamente ! Devi avere proprio  nel cervello per pensare ad una soluzione del genere e proprio contro una delle nostre bestie nere.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ci fai caso, siamo qui a scrivere cosi OGNI VOLTA che fa turn over pesante.


è allenatore da 14-15 giocatori al massimo, le rose lunghe non fanno per lui


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Comunque un inizio stagione leggerino
> 
> -Udinese
> -Atalanta
> ...



Sempre curioso di vedere cosa faranno la altre cd big in casa di Atalanta e Sassuolo.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è allenatore da 14-15 giocatori al massimo, le rose lunghe non fanno per lui


Può essere, oggi ci ha messo del suo ma con Ziyek al posto di Messias e un Botman ed un Sanches forse...


----------



## PoloNegativo (30 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> ma chissene di Diaz,a me è indifferente.
> Anzi,spesso sono stato anche uno dei pochi a difenderlo, ma perchè impuntarsi su questo discorso?
> 
> qui l'errore che non commettono neanche in promozione è stato quello di aver schierato la formazione con ben 5 cambi rispetto alle precedenti partite. Non 1,non 2,non 3, ma 5 contemporaneamente ! Devi avere proprio  nel cervello per pensare ad una soluzione del genere e proprio contro una delle nostre bestie nere.


Perfetto.
Diaz non sarà il titolare ma ha dimostrato indubbiamente di poter essere pericoloso. Tra i 5 cambi è forse quello che capisco maggiormente, oltre a quello Saele-Messias visto che uno vale l'altro, ma non si può rivoluzionare la formazione in questo modo, a inizio stagione, contro un avversario ostico come il Sassuolo.


----------



## numero 3 (30 Agosto 2022)

I 5 nuovi secondo me non hanno inciso nella formazione nel senso che non hanno fatto male, anche se io non sono mai favorevole ai turn over massicci. Oggi due pecche, non riuscire mai a far smarcare Leao che non siamo mai riusciti a servirlo al meglio e l'impiego di CdK è Adli che secondo me lui si sente in dovere di schierarli ma deve lui e anche loro trovare ancora affiatamento e ruolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2022)

Oggi non ci ha capito niente. Turn over abbastanza insensato considerato che siamo ad inizio stagione, poi l'idea geniale di mettere CDK punta, quando palesemente è un trequartista, potrà aver giocato qualche partita da punta nel campionato belga ma qui è un altra cosa e Pioli dovrebbe saperlo questo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oggi non ci ha capito niente. Turn over abbastanza insensato considerato che siamo ad inizio stagione, poi l'idea geniale di mettere CDK punta, quando palesemente è un trequartista, potrà aver giocato qualche partita da punta nel campionato belga ma qui è un altra cosa e Pioli dovrebbe saperlo questo.



E soprattutto metterlo punta con Ferrari in marcatura su di lui....
Ora io non seguo spesso le partite del Sassuolo, ma questo la maggior parte delle volte che gioca contro di noi diventa un dito in cùl


----------



## pazzomania (30 Agosto 2022)

Il problema è che non abbiamo mica la rosa del Manchester City

Pensare di dominare in casa del Sassuolo, che non è il Monza, turnando mezza squadra è semplicemente o delirio di onnipotenza o un clamoroso errore

Ora speriamo di fare 6 punti tra Inter e Salisburgo, altrimenti è stata un' idiozia e basta 

Ma tanto non imparerà su questo


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A due settimane dall inizio del campionato voglio dire la mia su Pioli. Allora io nel campionato 2020/2021 l'ho sempre criticato nonostante il secondo posto per due motivi: 1)nonostante la narrazione dei giornalai ho sempre ritenuto almeno gli 8/undicesimi della squadra titolare al pari sia di Inter che della Juve. 2) il secondo posto è arrivato grazie alla caterva di rigori a favore, un'anomalia Statistica che sapevo non si sarebbe ripetuta(e infatti...). Siamo letteralmente arrivati a 2 rigori di Kessie dal quinto posto con la rosa migliore dal 2013. Le mie critiche sono continuate nella stagione 2021/2022 per l'ostinazione di Pioli a far giocare i tre “leoni sordi" (spero i più vecchi capiranno la citazione berlusconiana), cioè Ibra, Diaz e Romagnoli. Con loro in campo la musica del Piolismo si fermava. Poi la dea della Giustizia si è abbattuta su due di loro (Ibra e Romagnoli) e il nostro allenatore è stato costretto a rimpiazzarli definitivamente. Solo con Diaz Pioli ha avuto il coraggio di panchinarlo senza infortuni, anche se alla 34esima giornata! Quindi grazie Pioli, ti sarò sempre grato per lo scudetto ma da questa stagione i leoni sordi devi abbatterli subito.


Purtroppo devo tirare fuori questo profetico mio post del 2 agosto. No, i leoni sordi Pioli non li abbattuti e adesso l unica speranza è che si infortunino gravemente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Settembre 2022)

sei un criminale


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

i 5 cambi sono la cosa peggiore che ci potesse capitare


----------



## Devil man (3 Settembre 2022)

Da 3-1 a quasi 3-3 ho sudato freddo


----------



## Albijol (3 Settembre 2022)

Basta Diaz... Bastaaaaa


----------



## sette (3 Settembre 2022)

L'ha vinta. BRAVO!


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

Feticismo per Diaz e Krunic a parte, timidezza nel far giocare i nuovi a parte, ha vinto anche questa.
Grazie mister.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Settembre 2022)

Oggi benino ostinarsi così su Messias e Diaz però è inspiegabile.

Inoltre dovrebbe essere molto arrabbiato per come dopo il 3-1 abbiamo smesso di giocare, rimettendo in partita una squadra che stavamo dominando. E questo non deve più succedere ,stavamo buttando via una vittoria strameritata e questo deve fare riflettere.


----------



## Miro (3 Settembre 2022)

Una mossa suicida mettere Diaz per CDK, infatti tolto quest'ultimo che conteneva fisicamente Brozovic ci hanno piallato. Per come si è messa la partita, abbiamo avuto un mazzo esagerato (e un Maignan fuori da ogni logica).


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Settembre 2022)

Ci hai fatto godere di nuovo mister.


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Settembre 2022)

Quando giocheremo con il tridente leao Origi Cdk e 3 a metà campo puri ne vinciamo 10 di fila.


----------



## Didaco (3 Settembre 2022)

Ha di fatto chiuso la partita quando ha fatto 3-4-1-2 con l'inserimento di Kjaer e Saele


----------



## Mika (3 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quando giocheremo con il tridente leao Origi Cdk e 3 a metà campo puri ne vinciamo 10 di fila.


Origi però deve entrare in forma...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Settembre 2022)

una bella pacca sulla spalla di mike quando lo vedi mi raccomando piolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Settembre 2022)

E' andata bene, ma Pioli mi sembra un po' in confusione.


----------



## jacky (3 Settembre 2022)

Questo Pioli è e resta una tassa.
La squadra è forte ha 3-4 giocatori mostruosi e lui stenta…
Le altre francamente mi sembrano imbarazzanti, questo Milan dovrebbe vincere in scioltezza.
Temo resterà a lungo sto scarsone


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2022)

Bravissimo Stefano! Dopo 65 minuti di dominio, quando l'inter con dzeko è passata alle palle lunghe, dopo 10 minuti di blackout, l'hai sistemata mettendo kjaer e la difesa a 3. E hai anche ammesso l'errore di aver ritardato il cambio.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2022)

Ma i post precedenti di che stanno parlando?
Non di Pioli, credo... Forse Allegri...ok Krunic Diaz e Messias non piacciono, ma ha stravinto il Derby, cioè gli abbiamo proprio poggiato le palle in fronte.
Buongiorno principesse.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questo Pioli è e resta una tassa.
> La squadra è forte ha 3-4 giocatori mostruosi e lui stenta…
> Le altre francamente mi sembrano imbarazzanti, questo Milan dovrebbe vincere in scioltezza.
> Temo resterà a lungo sto scarsone



Sei sicuro di non aver guardato la replica di un derby di due anni fa?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma i post precedenti di che stanno parlando?
> Non di Pioli, credo... Forse Allegri...ok Krunic Diaz e Messias non piacciono, ma ha stravinto il Derby, cioè gli abbiamo proprio poggiato le palle in fronte.
> Buongiorno principesse.



Purtroppo a qualcuno non va bene nulla. Pazienza. Godiamoci il derby vinto.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Settembre 2022)

Fino a che vince, non ho nulla da dire. Ci sono stati anni che se vincevamo il derby nevicava, in particolare da Allegri in poi. Con Pioli ne abbiamo vinti tre in tre anni con Inzaghi che non ci ha mai battuto in campionato.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo a qualcuno non va bene nulla. Pazienza. Godiamoci il derby vinto.



Sì sì per carità, io accetto anche chi dice che Pioli è scarso.
Però almeno che lo inseriscono in un contesto oggettivamente inappuntabile.
Tipo "Pioli ha stuprato l'Inter, ha preparato il derby benissimo, però è scarso"


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sì sì per carità, io accetto anche chi dice che Pioli è scarso.
> Però almeno che lo inseriscono in un contesto oggettivamente inappuntabile.
> Tipo "Pioli ha stuprato l'Inter, ha preparato il derby benissimo, però è scarso"



Non capisci che Pioli ha vinto lo scudetto a c…?


----------



## LukeLike (3 Settembre 2022)

Ha preparato molto bene la partita, poi l'ha letta male a gara in corso. Probabilmente, sul 3-1 era sicuro di portarla a casa. Comunque, tutto sommato, bravo mister!


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2022)

Certa gente ha "sbagliato" forum...


----------



## jacky (4 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di non aver guardato la replica di un derby di due anni fa?


Ieri c’era una differenza in campo abissale.
Tra i 22 se mi chiedessero i 4 giocatori più forti chi erano direi tutti del Milan.
Questa Inter era stata randellata 1-3 a Roma da una squadra che ieri ha preso 20 tiri in porta dal Napoli.
Io resto del mio parere, con questo allenatore purtroppo rischiamo di arrivare molto più sotto rispetto al nostro vero potenziale soprattutto in Europa.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Settembre 2022)

Dopo questo derby entusiasmante e spettacolare adesso arriva la Champions. 

Sinceramente a differenza di tanti sono sempre stato tranquillo del fatto che in Italia siamo dominanti e col tempo creeremo un divario incolmabile per le altre, ma in fondo credo che l'Europa sia il contesto ideale per stupire con la nostra identità e stile di gioco.

Certo ci confrontiamo con squadre più ricche e organizzate... spero che Pioli e i giocatori siano pronto al grande salto. Due giorni ancora e vedremo.


----------



## The P (4 Settembre 2022)

Ogni tanto Guardioleggia un po’ troppo, ma ieri la mossa di Tonali a sinistra li ha mandati in tilt!

Pioli is on


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

Tolti dalla rosa quei 4-5 elementi impresentabili, i suoi margini di errori si ridurrebbero al minimo a tal punto che potrebbe essere un grandissimo allenatore. Ad esempio senza Diaz in rosa sbaglierebbe il 50% in meno


----------



## Igniorante (4 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ieri c’era una differenza in campo abissale.
> Tra i 22 se mi chiedessero i 4 giocatori più forti chi erano direi tutti del Milan.
> Questa Inter era stata randellata 1-3 a Roma da una squadra che ieri ha preso 20 tiri in porta dal Napoli.
> Io resto del mio parere, con questo allenatore purtroppo rischiamo di arrivare molto più sotto rispetto al nostro vero potenziale soprattutto in Europa.



Ma la differenza in campo abissale non sarà anche merito dell'allenatore?
Dopotutto stiamo parlando della seconda/terza forza del campionato, al momento... Sotto al terzo posto mica ci finiscono, gli interisti, nel peggiore dei casi.


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ieri c’era una differenza in campo abissale.
> Tra i 22 se mi chiedessero i 4 giocatori più forti chi erano direi tutti del Milan.
> Questa Inter era stata randellata 1-3 a Roma da una squadra che ieri ha preso 20 tiri in porta dal Napoli.
> Io resto del mio parere, con questo allenatore purtroppo rischiamo di arrivare molto più sotto rispetto al nostro vero potenziale soprattutto in Europa.


Condivido ma solo in parte. Per essere d'accordo con te al 100% vorrei prima valutarlo senza che abbia Diaz, Krunic e Messias/Salamella in rosa


----------



## Antokkmilan (4 Settembre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Questo Pioli è e resta una tassa.
> La squadra è forte ha 3-4 giocatori mostruosi e lui stenta…
> Le altre francamente mi sembrano imbarazzanti, questo Milan dovrebbe vincere in scioltezza.
> Temo resterà a lungo sto scarsone


Ringrazio di avere uno scarsone come lui in panchina


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2022)

riconoscere i suoi tanti meriti lo abbiamo fatto tutti,
non riconoscere il macroscopico e reiterato errore di ieri è da veri ottusi.


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> riconoscere i suoi tanti meriti lo abbiamo fatto tutti,
> non riconoscere il macroscopico e reiterato errore di ieri è da veri ottusi.


Magari é tifoso del Getafe e non lo sappiamo, e sa che il prossimo anno sarà la squadra di suo figlio quindi continua a fargli mettere minuti nelle gambe


----------



## Swaitak (4 Settembre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tolti dalla rosa quei 4-5 elementi impresentabili, i suoi margini di errori si ridurrebbero al minimo a tal punto che potrebbe essere un grandissimo allenatore. Ad esempio senza Diaz in rosa sbaglierebbe il 50% in meno


Stai parlando di qualsiasi top allenatore che allena una squadra top


----------



## mil77 (4 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> riconoscere i suoi tanti meriti lo abbiamo fatto tutti,
> non riconoscere il macroscopico e reiterato errore di ieri è da veri ottusi.


Addirittura grandissimo errore...poteva metter adli ma non so quanto cambiava...perché una cosa è sicura cdk doveva uscire x forza...vincevamo 3-1 era già ammonito e aveva appena fatto un fallo dove gli ibteristi chiedevano il secondo giallo....avesse fatto un altro fallo avrebbe rischiato seriamente il rosso


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Addirittura grandissimo errore...poteva metter adli ma non so quanto cambiava...perché una cosa è sicura cdk doveva uscire x forza...vincevamo 3-1 era già ammonito e aveva appena fatto un fallo dove gli ibteristi chiedevano il secondo giallo....avesse fatto un altro fallo avrebbe rischiato seriamente il rosso


Concordo, o Diaz o Adli andavano messi, tra l'altro pure con Tonali e Calabria ha tardato, con Pobega e Kjaer in campo non hanno più fatto nulla perché han perso il dominio fisico, se devo trovare un errore oltre a quei 15' di pancio dell'Inter, anche il primo gol, Tomori marcava Lautaro, ma perdersi Correa è stato l'errore fondamentale, Kalulu e il centrocampista (non ricordo chi) se lo son persi e Brozovic ha fatto un grande inserimento (non è compito di CDK seguirlo fino in area, lì è Kalulu che ha perso la posizione e ha lasciato il buco).


----------



## El picinin (4 Settembre 2022)

Ancora si cercano errori e occasioni per denigrarlo,tutti gli allenatori sbagliano,o meglio tutti i tifosi credono che gli allenatori sbaglino


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Ancora si cercano errori e occasioni per denigrarlo,tutti gli allenatori sbagliano,o meglio tutti i tifosi credono che gli allenatori sbaglino



Di cosa ti meravigli? A tanti Pioli non piace per partito preso.


----------



## Dexter (4 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di qualsiasi top allenatore che allena una squadra top


Non lo so, io credo che se Klopp avesse Diaz unica alternativa probabilmente schiererebbe Alisson trequartista


----------



## Gamma (4 Settembre 2022)

Si erge a migliore della storia un Guardiola che ha vinto solo con Messi, Iniesta, Xavi e co. (e che compagnia) cose rilevanti (più campionati con Bayern e il City delle smiliardate... sai che difficoltà), ma si denigra Pioli perché sbaglia alcune scelte e alcuni cambi come fan tutti.

Prima si diceva "eh, abbiamo un allenatore perdente che non ha mai vinto un trofeo, non vinceremo mai nulla con lui", poi abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto.

Le critiche sulle scelte sono sacrosante, ma l'astio ingiustificato o le critiche vuote prese per principio... quelle non le capisco.

Abbiamo un mister che si è tatuato lo Scudetto numero 19 sul polso, che si è integrato nel tutto nell'ambiente Milan e, soprattutto, che è amato dai suoi giocatori. Non ci lamentiamo senza che ci sia una buona ragione, per cortesia.


----------



## Mika (4 Settembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Si erge a migliore della storia un Guardiola che ha vinto solo con Messi, Iniesta, Xavi e co. (e che compagnia) cose rilevanti (più campionati con Bayern e il City delle smiliardate... sai che difficoltà), ma si denigra Pioli perché sbaglia alcune scelte e alcuni cambi come fan tutti.
> 
> Prima si diceva "eh, abbiamo un allenatore perdente che non ha mai vinto un trofeo, non vinceremo mai nulla con lui", poi abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto.
> 
> ...


Se non vince 38 partite su 38 5-0 minimo tutte alcuni non sono contenti, ma ci sta è un forum, ognuno la pensa come vuole. Tanto anche se dovesse vincere la seconda stella troveranno il pelo nell'uovo, non gli piace si prende atto, quando andrà via (perché un giorno andrà via) stapperanno quello buono chiedendo Klop e si troveranno con Italiano che riceverà le critiche di Pioli anche se vincesse 2 scudetti. 

E' così, non ci si può fare nulla. Ai tempi si criticava Capello e Sacchi quando vincevano gli scudetti quindi si può criticare anche Pioli quando vince un derby,


----------



## Gamma (4 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se non vince 38 partite su 38 5-0 minimo tutte alcuni non sono contenti, ma ci sta è un forum, ognuno la pensa come vuole. Tanto anche se dovesse vincere la seconda stella troveranno il pelo nell'uovo, non gli piace si prende atto, quando andrà via (perché un giorno andrà via) stapperanno quello buono chiedendo Klop e si troveranno con Italiano che riceverà le critiche di Pioli anche se vincesse 2 scudetti.
> 
> E' così, non ci si può fare nulla. Ai tempi si criticava Capello e Sacchi quando vincevano gli scudetti quindi si può criticare anche Pioli quando vince un derby,


Esatto, è che le critiche sono giuste (se fondate o comunque ragionate), quello che non capisco è l'accanirsi verso Pioli perché non è un grande nome. Il tifoso ha la memoria corta, con Giampaolo eravamo in zona retrocessione praticamente, Pioli ci ha portati al secondo posto e poi al primo negli unici due anni interi di gestione... se sono cresciuti Leao, Tonali, Kalulu, Calabria (rispetto a prima) ecc. è soprattutto merito suo.

Non è facile gestire un gruppo composto praticamente solo da giovani, non è scontato raggiungere lo Scudetto.
Ma è come dici tu, le critiche arriveranno sempre e comunque.


----------



## folletto (4 Settembre 2022)

Ma siamo sicuri che Brahim Beggins non sia figlio di Pioli?
Chiedo per un amico?


----------



## emamilan99 (4 Settembre 2022)

Adesso la cosa più difficile per il Mister è riuscire ad integrare i nuovi innesti in una squadra che è quasi perfetta


----------



## Blu71 (5 Settembre 2022)

Nel corso del derby, dopo il gol dell’Inter, Alessandro Bastoni e Nicolò Barella si sarebbero diretti verso Stefano Pioli e i suoi giocatori, intimando con dei gesti di stare in silenzio e tornare a sedersi. 

Pioli avrebbe quindi detto ai due "Zitti e giocate".


----------



## __king george__ (7 Settembre 2022)

ah stefano va bene tutto ma il girone di champions va superato eh


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah stefano va bene tutto ma il girone di champions va superato eh


Se c'è un motivo per cui rischia di essere allontanato (a fine anno sia chiaro), penso sia questo, in campionato a meno di robe strane ci piazziamo bene sicuro e rischiamo di rivincere, ma non passare un altro girone non è all'altezza del Milan, l'anno scorso ok per le rivali, l'assenza da tanto, la squadra inesperta, quest'anno no. Il Salisburgo non è scarso, ma noi siamo più forti, ieri pur in casa e galvanizzati erano alle corde sul finale, bastava più lucidità e si vinceva (anche se il pareggio è giusto).


----------



## Mika (7 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se c'è un motivo per cui rischia di essere allontanato (a fine anno sia chiaro), penso sia questo, in campionato a meno di robe strane ci piazziamo bene sicuro e rischiamo di rivincere, ma non passare un altro girone non è all'altezza del Milan, l'anno scorso ok per le rivali, l'assenza da tanto, la squadra inesperta, quest'anno no. Il Salisburgo non è scarso, ma noi siamo più forti, ieri pur in casa e galvanizzati erano alle corde sul finale, bastava più lucidità e si vinceva (anche se il pareggio è giusto).


Secondo te esonerano un allenatore che vince la storica seconda stella? Dubito. Comunque leggo troppi drammi per essere al 7 Settembre.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo te esonerano un allenatore che vince la storica seconda stella? Dubito. Comunque leggo troppi drammi per essere al 7 Settembre.


ah beh se vince lo scudo allora per me può restare anche se arriviamo di nuovo ultimi nel girone


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Secondo te esonerano un allenatore che vince la storica seconda stella? Dubito. Comunque leggo troppi drammi per essere al 7 Settembre.


Discorsi ipotetici, comunque ovvio che se non passi in CL e poi vinci lo scudo ok, ma siccome passare il turno economicamente conta più dello scudo, stai tranquillo che non si salverebbe a un'eventuale terza l'anno prossimo, oltretutto è una questione di standing internazionale della squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Discorsi ipotetici, comunque ovvio che se non passi in CL e poi vinci lo scudo ok, ma siccome passare il turno economicamente conta più dello scudo, stai tranquillo che non si salverebbe a un'eventuale terza l'anno prossimo, oltretutto è una questione di standing internazionale della squadra.


Parlando in linea del tutto teorica, dopo il nostro pareggio esterno di ieri e la sconfitta del Chelsea bisogna mettersi d'impegno per non passare il girone.

Pure se mi aspetto un girone alla fine molto equilibrato nei punti... se noi facciamo il nostro contro la Dinamo e vinciamo in casa col Salisburgo... insomma non è che servano imprese.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parlando in linea del tutto teorica, dopo il nostro pareggio esterno di ieri e la sconfitta del Chelsea bisogna mettersi d'impegno per non passare il girone.
> 
> Pure se mi aspetto un girone alla fine molto equilibrato nei punti... se noi facciamo il nostro contro la Dinamo e vinciamo in casa col Salisburgo... insomma non è che servano imprese.


Bè sì, se fai i 9 punti che dovresti fare con Dinamo e Salisburgo, passi in automatico con l'attuale situazione, ma non do nulla per scontato dato che si percepisce a pelle che non siamo ancora pronti al 100% per la CL.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bè sì, se fai i 9 punti che dovresti fare con Dinamo e Salisburgo, passi in automatico con l'attuale situazione, ma non do nulla per scontato dato che si percepisce a pelle che non siamo ancora pronti al 100% per la CL.


Vedremo. E' chiaro che sia un esame per tutti, Pioli e giocatori.

La Champions è una competizione di altissimo livello, non esistono partite scontate. Già il prossimo turno chiarirà un po' di cose.
Mi sembra un girone molto equilibrato il nostro, piu di quanto si pensasse.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Parlando in linea del tutto teorica, dopo il nostro pareggio esterno di ieri e la sconfitta del Chelsea bisogna mettersi d'impegno per non passare il girone.
> 
> Pure se mi aspetto un girone alla fine molto equilibrato nei punti... se noi facciamo il nostro contro la Dinamo e vinciamo in casa col Salisburgo... insomma non è che servano imprese.


Se non iniziano gli infortuni a girandola ( tocco ferro) il girone lo passiamo.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Settembre 2022)

Ho visto solo ora come a Sky nel post-partita ha "smontato" Capello che ha visto un Tonali ala sinistra contro il Salisburgo... ha risposto punto per punto parlando di calcio giocato, di accorgimenti tattici e di motivazioni di campo ed ho scoperto che si può rispondere ad una domanda "ostile" senza scendere in battutine o mettersi sulla difensiva o banalizzare con robe del tipo "il calcio è semplice, devi passarla a quelli che hanno la maglia del tuo stesso colore". 

Comunque, in certe trasmissioni c'è gente "vecchia" che nel calcio "moderno" ci capirebbe poco. Pioli gli ha risposto con la compostezza e la pazienza di chi sta interloquendo con un nonnino vecchio che purtroppo non ci sta più tanto con la testa.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora come a Sky nel post-partita ha "smontato" Capello che ha visto un Tonali ala sinistra contro il Salisburgo... ha risposto punto per punto parlando di calcio giocato, di accorgimenti tattici e di motivazioni di campo ed ho scoperto che si può rispondere ad una domanda "ostile" senza scendere in battutine o mettersi sulla difensiva o banalizzare con robe del tipo "il calcio è semplice, devi passarla a quelli che hanno la maglia del tuo stesso colore".
> 
> Comunque, in certe trasmissioni c'è gente "vecchia" che nel calcio "moderno" ci capirebbe poco. Pioli gli ha risposto con la compostezza e la pazienza di chi sta interloquendo con un nonnino vecchio che purtroppo non ci sta più tanto con la testa.



Dopotutto... Pioli is on fire


----------



## sunburn (8 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non iniziano gli infortuni a girandola ( tocco ferro) il girone lo passiamo.


Se giochiamo come contro il Salisburgo, la vedo grigia.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo come contro il Salisburgo, la vedo grigia.


Il Salisburgo è troppo sottovalutato.
Con quel ritmo li a casa loro avrebbero dato 3 goal a tutte le altre italiane in scioltezza. Noi abbiamo tenuto botta.
Poi, si poteva far ancora meglio schierando magari un centrocampista puro in più per la battaglia del ritmo? Forse si.
Ma non è che il Salisburgo vale lo spezia, lascia stare il nome. Ha un ritmo che forse hanno al massimo altre 10 squadre in Europa. Poi gli manca un po’ di qualità, ma a livello di ritmo e intensità vanno molto forte e sopratutto in casa creano problemi a tanti.


----------



## sunburn (8 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il Salisburgo è troppo sottovalutato.
> Con quel ritmo li a casa loro avrebbero dato 3 goal a tutte le altre italiane in scioltezza. Noi abbiamo tenuto botta.
> Poi, si poteva far ancora meglio schierando magari un centrocampista puro in più per la battaglia del ritmo? Forse si.
> Ma non è che il Salisburgo vale lo spezia, lascia stare il nome. Ha un ritmo che forse hanno al massimo altre 10 squadre in Europa. Poi gli manca un po’ di qualità, ma a livello di ritmo e intensità vanno molto forte e sopratutto in casa creano problemi a tanti.


Hanno fatto una partita ad altissima intensità per i primi 20-25 minuti, poi si sono afflosciati.
A me sembra che ci sia una costante sopravvalutazione delle squadre che affrontiamo in CL. Troppo “giustificazionismo” per le nostre prestazioni scialbe. 
Per me il Porto era una buona squadra ma non al punto da giustificare le due nostre rispettivamente pessime e mediocri prestazioni. Le riserve del Liverpool già qualificato erano una buona formazione, ma noi dovevamo molto fare di più. Il Salisburgo è una squadra discreta, ma anche qui dovevamo fare molto di più(gol a parte abbiamo creato zero pericolo).
Insomma, penso che dopo la miseria di 1 vittoria su 7 partite bisognerebbe anche farsi due domande su come giochiamo noi queste partite. Anche il mister dovrebbe prendere atto che qualcosa non funziona e porvi rimedio perché vorrei evitare di dover sentire parlare della Dinamo Zagabria come se fosse il Milan di Sacchi.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una partita ad altissima intensità per i primi 20-25 minuti, poi si sono afflosciati.
> A me sembra che ci sia una costante sopravvalutazione delle squadre che affrontiamo in CL. Troppo “giustificazionismo” per le nostre prestazioni scialbe.
> Per me il Porto era una buona squadra ma non al punto da giustificare le due nostre rispettivamente pessime e mediocri prestazioni. Le riserve del Liverpool già qualificato erano una buona formazione, ma noi dovevamo molto fare di più. Il Salisburgo è una squadra discreta, ma anche qui dovevamo fare molto di più(gol a parte abbiamo creato zero pericolo).
> Insomma, penso che dopo la miseria di 1 vittoria su 7 partite bisognerebbe anche farsi due domande su come giochiamo noi queste partite. Anche il mister dovrebbe prendere atto che qualcosa non funziona e porvi rimedio perché vorrei evitare di dover sentire parlare della Dinamo Zagabria come se fosse il Milan di Sacchi.


C'è un abisso tra le prestazioni contro il Porto e quella contro il Salisburgo. Siamo comunque rimasti sempre in partita e andati vicini alla vittoria. Anche se c'è tanto da migliorare e sicuramente dopo lo scudetto vinto è aumentata la pressione su un gruppo ancora giovane e che ha margini di miglioramento. Pensiamo prima alla Sampdoria e poi alla Dinamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Il Salisburgo è troppo sottovalutato.
> Con quel ritmo li a casa loro avrebbero dato 3 goal a tutte le altre italiane in scioltezza. Noi abbiamo tenuto botta.
> Poi, si poteva far ancora meglio schierando magari un centrocampista puro in più per la battaglia del ritmo? Forse si.
> Ma non è che il Salisburgo vale lo spezia, lascia stare il nome. Ha un ritmo che forse hanno al massimo altre 10 squadre in Europa. Poi gli manca un po’ di qualità, ma a livello di ritmo e intensità vanno molto forte e sopratutto in casa creano problemi a tanti.


Poi è sempre lo stesso discorso. Quelli che oggi giocano nel Salisburgo domani giocano nel Real Bayern City Liverpool e valgono 50 milioni l'uno come minimo. Son squadre sempre insidiose da incontrare perchè hanno giocatori sconosciuti dei quali non sai bene le reali capacità fino a quando te li trovi contro. A metà campo i vari Kjergaard Seiwald e Kameri, 58 anni in tre, li conosceva qualcuno? A me sono parsi fortissimi, hanno retto tutte le fasi di gioco ad un ritmo forsennato con qualità atletiche e tecniche.

Chiaro che magari se li incontri piu volte poi li conosci e secondo me li batti bene o male sempre, ma la prima partita in casa loro è un'incognita.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Poi è sempre lo stesso discorso. Quelli che oggi giocano nel Salisburgo domani giocano nel Real Bayern City Liverpool e valgono 50 milioni l'uno come minimo. Son squadre sempre insidiose da incontrare perchè hanno giocatori sconosciuti dei quali non sai bene le reali capacità fino a quando te li trovi contro. A metà campo i vari Kjergaard Seiwald e Kameri, 58 anni in tre, li conosceva qualcuno? A me sono parsi fortissimi, hanno retto tutte le fasi di gioco ad un ritmo forsennato con qualità atletiche e tecniche.
> 
> Chiaro che magari se li incontri piu volte poi li conosci e secondo me li batti bene o male sempre, ma la prima partita in casa loro è un'incognita.


Luis Diaz. Quando c'è lo accostarono ci si lamentava, al Liverpool poi lo vediamo bene che giocatore sia...

È sempre così. Comunque si, il Salisburgo è fortissimo. Magari possiamo pescare qualcosina, non è che possono andare tutti al Lipsia eh, due o tre giocatori fortissimi li prenderei al volo. Oltre i centrocampisti mi ha impressionato anche il terzino destro, all'esordio ha fatto un partitone. Contro Leap, dove chi era valutato 90M si è fatto asfaltare. 

Poi i prezzi sono umani in quel di RB, almeno mi sembra.


----------



## ILMAGO (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Luis Diaz. Quando c'è lo accostarono ci si lamentava, al Liverpool poi lo vediamo bene che giocatore sia...
> 
> È sempre così. Comunque si, il Salisburgo è fortissimo. Magari possiamo pescare qualcosina, non è che possono andare tutti al Lipsia eh, due o tre giocatori fortissimi li prenderei al volo. Oltre i centrocampisti mi ha impressionato anche il terzino destro, all'esordio ha fatto un partitone. Contro Leap, dove chi era valutato 90M si è fatto asfaltare.
> 
> Poi i prezzi sono umani in quel di RB, almeno mi sembra.


Si, anche a me ha impressionato atleticamente il terzino destro vent’enne dedic: ha tenuto botta fisicamente sulle sgroppate di Leao e sugli inserimenti di Theo, non proprio poco. ovviamente non ho idea della sua fase offensiva, è saltato all’occhio sopratutto per la fisicita e le chiusure.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Luis Diaz. Quando c'è lo accostarono ci si lamentava, al Liverpool poi lo vediamo bene che giocatore sia...
> 
> È sempre così. Comunque si, il Salisburgo è fortissimo. Magari possiamo pescare qualcosina, non è che possono andare tutti al Lipsia eh, due o tre giocatori fortissimi li prenderei al volo. Oltre i centrocampistibmi ha impressionato anche il terzino destro, all'esordio ha fatto un partitone. Contro Leap, dove chi era valutato 90M si è fatto asfaltare.
> 
> Poi i prezzi sono umani in quel di RB, almeno mi sembra.


Li devi comunque pagare, ma per esempio Adeyemi è stato pagato relativamente poco, Aaronson poco meno di CDK. Siamo sui 30-35 mln per i giocatori migliori… però il discorso è che pur essendo bravi a scovare talenti li mandano a giocare subito in un campionato professionistico col Liefering. Per esempio quel Karim Konatè che ha giocato nella youth League lo hanno pagato 3,5 mln e migliorerà rapidamente giocando tra i professionisti. Noi abbiamo Lazetic che non sta giocando, come può un giovane crescere se non gioca in campionati professionistici?


----------



## sunburn (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> È sempre così. Comunque si, il Salisburgo è fortissimo


Allora per fortuna che non abbiamo beccato lo Sturm Graz, se no ce ne facevano quattro…


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una partita ad altissima intensità per i primi 20-25 minuti, poi si sono afflosciati.
> A me sembra che ci sia una costante sopravvalutazione delle squadre che affrontiamo in CL. Troppo “giustificazionismo” per le nostre prestazioni scialbe.
> Per me il Porto era una buona squadra ma non al punto da giustificare le due nostre rispettivamente pessime e mediocri prestazioni. Le riserve del Liverpool già qualificato erano una buona formazione, ma noi dovevamo molto fare di più. Il Salisburgo è una squadra discreta, ma anche qui dovevamo fare molto di più(gol a parte abbiamo creato zero pericolo).
> Insomma, penso che dopo la miseria di 1 vittoria su 7 partite bisognerebbe anche farsi due domande su come giochiamo noi queste partite. Anche il mister dovrebbe prendere atto che qualcosa non funziona e porvi rimedio perché vorrei evitare di dover sentire parlare della Dinamo Zagabria come se fosse il Milan di Sacchi.


Il Milan in CL, ha incontrato il Liverpool (quello sveglio), il Porto e l'Atletico. Forse l'ultima in casa contro i ragazzini del Pool hai ragione a tirarla fuori. Non è che siamo andati contro Plzen o Maccabi...

Ora ne abbiamo fatta una, dopo un derby ad alto livello. Quella si partita Europea, ed i numeri lo dimostrano (spesso lo si dice come modo di dire). Quindi, anche generosamente aggiungo questa attenuante. Però si, hai ragione per certi versi, non dobbiamo accontentarci e si può migliorare. Lo sanno bene anche loro.

Io ripeto che serve qualcos'altro lì in mezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Adesso la cosa più difficile per il Mister è riuscire ad integrare i nuovi innesti in una squadra che è quasi perfetta


squadra quasi perfetta???
bah............... hai visto il bayern ieri sera?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una partita ad altissima intensità per i primi 20-25 minuti, poi si sono afflosciati.
> A me sembra che ci sia una costante sopravvalutazione delle squadre che affrontiamo in CL. Troppo “giustificazionismo” per le nostre prestazioni scialbe.
> Per me il Porto era una buona squadra ma non al punto da giustificare le due nostre rispettivamente pessime e mediocri prestazioni. Le riserve del Liverpool già qualificato erano una buona formazione, ma noi dovevamo molto fare di più. Il Salisburgo è una squadra discreta, ma anche qui dovevamo fare molto di più(gol a parte abbiamo creato zero pericolo).
> Insomma, penso che dopo la miseria di 1 vittoria su 7 partite bisognerebbe anche farsi due domande su come giochiamo noi queste partite. Anche il mister dovrebbe prendere atto che qualcosa non funziona e porvi rimedio perché vorrei evitare di dover sentire parlare della Dinamo Zagabria come se fosse il Milan di Sacchi.


Per me non è questione di prestazioni, per me è che non siamo attrezzati per giocare in Europa… siamo troppo monotematici, giochiamo solo sulla sinistra, non sfondiamo mai centralmente, non si vedono uno-due o filtranti, mai tiri da fuori… siamo in attacco una squadra piatta al momento. In Italia con un paio di sgroppate di Leao e Theo puoi pure vincere, in Europa fai fatica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Discorsi ipotetici, comunque ovvio che se non passi in CL e poi vinci lo scudo ok, ma siccome passare il turno economicamente conta più dello scudo, stai tranquillo che non si salverebbe a un'eventuale terza l'anno prossimo, oltretutto è una questione di standing internazionale della squadra.


maldini non esonererà mai pioli.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Li devi comunque pagare, ma per esempio Adeyemi è stato pagato relativamente poco, Aaronson poco meno di CDK. Siamo sui 30-35 mln per i giocatori migliori… però il discorso è che pur essendo bravi a scovare talenti li mandano a giocare subito in un campionato professionistico col Liefering. Per esempio quel Karim Konatè che ha giocato nella youth League lo hanno pagato 3,5 mln e migliorerà rapidamente giocando tra i professionisti. Noi abbiamo Lazetic che non sta giocando, come può un giovane crescere se non gioca in campionati professionistici?


Vediamo cosa si può fare con il network del Carda. Mi sarei aspettato qualcosa già da quest'estate...

Però si, pur standomi terribilmente sulle palle, sono una realtà che anche se è molto borderline, è da invidiare per programmazione e competenze. 

30/35 dovrebbero essere accessibili, oltre al comprarli li dobbiamo formare come loro. Il nostro centro di formazione fa letteralmente pena, anche questo è una cosa da risolvere alla svelta.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Si, anche a me ha impressionato atleticamente il terzino destro vent’enne dedic: ha tenuto botta fisicamente sulle sgroppate di Leao e sugli inserimenti di Theo, non proprio poco. ovviamente non ho idea della sua fase offensiva, è saltato all’occhio sopratutto per la fisicita e le chiusure.


Notevole anche il tocco. Vero che era usato in fase di contenimento, ma da come la tocca non sembra un Rodriguez.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora come a Sky nel post-partita ha "smontato" Capello che ha visto un Tonali ala sinistra contro il Salisburgo... ha risposto punto per punto parlando di calcio giocato, di accorgimenti tattici e di motivazioni di campo ed ho scoperto che si può rispondere ad una domanda "ostile" senza scendere in battutine o mettersi sulla difensiva o banalizzare con robe del tipo "il calcio è semplice, devi passarla a quelli che hanno la maglia del tuo stesso colore".
> 
> Comunque, in certe trasmissioni c'è gente "vecchia" che nel calcio "moderno" ci capirebbe poco. Pioli gli ha risposto con la compostezza e la pazienza di chi sta interloquendo con un nonnino vecchio che purtroppo non ci sta più tanto con la testa.


ma non era ostile, ha solo chiesto spiegazioni per una mossa che lui vedeva strana e pioli è sempre educato.

però poi che abbia ragione o meno sinceramente è difficile dirlo. capello sarà anche vecchio ma magari in questo caso aveva ragione, non lo so.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non era ostile, ha solo chiesto spiegazioni per una mossa che lui vedeva strana e pioli è sempre educato.
> 
> però poi che abbia ragione o meno sinceramente è difficile dirlo. capello sarà anche vecchio ma magari in questo caso aveva ragione, non lo so.


Ricordiamoci di Conte come se l'è presa per una domanda simile, manco l'avesse trovato a letto con il parrucchino.


----------



## sunburn (8 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> C'è un abisso tra le prestazioni contro il Porto e quella contro il Salisburgo. Siamo comunque rimasti sempre in partita e andati vicini alla vittoria. Anche se c'è tanto da migliorare e sicuramente dopo lo scudetto vinto è aumentata la pressione su un gruppo ancora giovane e che ha margini di miglioramento. Pensiamo prima alla Sampdoria e poi alla Dinamo.


C’è un abisso anche tra Porto e Salisburgo(che no, non è fortissimo).
Possiamo menarcela quanto ci pare, ma dal nostro rientro abbiamo fatto peggio di altre realtà italiane che con la CL non hanno mai avuto nulla a che spartire.
Il Napoli quando tornò in CL dopo trent’anni passò un girone con Bayern Monaco, City e Villareal dando filo da torcere al Chelsea. E aveva Mazzarri(MAZZARRI) in panchina. In generale spesso si è fatto onore, passando il girone o venendo eliminato solo in virtù degli scontri diretti in gironi con squadre di un altro pianeta.
L’Atalanta passò il girone alla prima partecipazione.
La Roma arrivò addirittura in semi-finale.

Sicuramente mi si dirà che hanno tutte avuto la fortuna di incontrare squadre molto meno forti dei Porto Globetrotters e dei Salisburgo Bulls ‘95-96, ma io continuerò a essere insoddisfatto delle nostre prestazioni in Europa.
Spero in un’inversione di rotta nelle prossime partite. Anche perché penso che la capacità per far molto meglio l’abbiamo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Luis Diaz. Quando c'è lo accostarono ci si lamentava, al Liverpool poi lo vediamo bene che giocatore sia...
> 
> È sempre così. Comunque si, il Salisburgo è fortissimo. Magari possiamo pescare qualcosina, non è che possono andare tutti al Lipsia eh, due o tre giocatori fortissimi li prenderei al volo. Oltre i centrocampisti mi ha impressionato anche il terzino destro, all'esordio ha fatto un partitone. Contro Leap, dove chi era valutato 90M si è fatto asfaltare.
> 
> Poi i prezzi sono umani in quel di RB, almeno mi sembra.


SI Dedic lo avevo menzionato anche nei commenti in diretta della partita sul forum. Ha contrastato Leao in un paio di allunghi, cosa che non vediamo fare tanto spesso.
Tra l'altro secondo me farebbe benissimo anche come quinto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa si può fare con il network del Carda. Mi sarei aspettato qualcosa già da quest'estate...
> 
> Però si, pur standomi terribilmente sulle palle, sono una realtà che anche è molto borderline, è da invidiare per programmazione e competenze.
> 
> 30/35 dovrebbero essere accessibili, oltre al comprarli li dobbiamo formare come loro. Il nostro centro di formazione fa letteralmente pena, anche questo è una cosa da risolvere alla svelta.


Tanto per parlare di talenti a me piace molto anche il 10 dello shaktar, Mudryk. Questi son giocatori prendibili con le nostre finanze. Austria, Europa dell’est, Nord Europa: bisogna saccheggiare quei campionati.
Prendi giovani, li mandi in lega pro con la tua squadra B (mi auguro che Redbird riprenda il discorso, è troppo importante per il futuro) e li testi in un campionato vero, non nella primavera. Poi però occorre anche cercare di crescerli in casa con una specifica filosofia: fin dal settore giovanile bisogna dare una impronta specifica, ponendo enfasi sulla tecnica e con uno stile di gioco che ci identifichi, un po' come fanno Ajax e Barcelona nel loro vivaio.
Siamo indietro, bisogna assolutamente recuperare terreno anche da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’Atalanta passò il girone alla prima partecipazione.
> La Roma arrivò addirittura in semi-finale.


E allora??
Noi dobbiamo fare la corsa sulle squadre che incontriamo noi, in campionato, in coppa e in champions, non facciamo certo la corsa sulla base di cosa hanno fatto le italiane gli anni scorsi.
Non me ne frega niente dei paragoni su chi passa il girone al primo tentativo, quella è roba da statistiche di Galliani.
Tra qualche anno torneremo a lottare per vincere la CL mentre l'Atalanta e la Roma non la vedranno mai nemmeno in cartolina.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> C’è un abisso anche tra Porto e Salisburgo(che no, non è fortissimo).
> Possiamo menarcela quanto ci pare, ma dal nostro rientro abbiamo fatto peggio di altre realtà italiane che con la CL non hanno mai avuto nulla a che spartire.
> Il Napoli quando tornò in CL dopo trent’anni passò un girone con Bayern Monaco, City e Villareal dando filo da torcere al Chelsea. E aveva Mazzarri(MAZZARRI) in panchina. In generale spesso si è fatto onore, passando il girone o venendo eliminato solo in virtù degli scontri diretti in gironi con squadre di un altro pianeta.
> L’Atalanta passò il girone alla prima partecipazione.
> ...


Non è facile diventare dominanti in europa.
Quando io punto il dito contro il calcio italiano lo faccio con sarcasmo contro chi l'ha ridotto cosi ma anche con la morte nel cuore.

Al momento dei sorteggi lo scrivevo di non illudersi di trovare nel salisburgo una squadretta materasso : questi fanno calcio in modo scientifico.
C'è dietro il colosso red bull.

Per essere dominanti in europa servono conoscenze, atletismo, qualità , attitudine, resistenza.
Il calcio è cambiato in modo clamoroso.

Noi stiamo cercando di allinearci a degli standard europei ma c'è ancora tanta strada da fare.
L'inter, ad esempio, uomo su uomo non ci gioca e non ci può nemmeno giocare.

In italia chi ti pressa come il saliasburgo?
Chi logora i nostri tomori e kalulu come hanno fatto quelle due frecce?
Nessuno.
In italia kalulu e tomori nemmeno li puntano.

Non è un altro calcio, è un altro sport.


----------



## sunburn (8 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E allora??
> Noi dobbiamo fare la corsa sulle squadre che incontriamo noi, in campionato, in coppa e in champions, non facciamo certo la corsa sulla base di cosa hanno fatto le italiane gli anni scorsi.


Come cosa c’entra? C’è un costante senso di inferiorità da parte nostra verso OGNI squadra europea che porta a giustificare qualunque prestazione scialba, quando non mediocre. Siamo sicuramente più forti di quella Roma e quell’Atalanta e abbiamo il dovere di fornire prestazioni all’altezza del nostro potenziale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è facile diventare dominanti in europa.
> Quando io punto il dito contro il calcio italiano lo faccio con sarcasmo contro chi l'ha ridotto cosi ma anche con la morte nel cuore.
> 
> Al momento dei sorteggi lo scrivevo di non illudersi di trovare nel salisburgo una squadretta materasso : questi fanno calcio in modo scientifico.
> ...


E considera che gli mancavano pure i due elementi di maggior talento, ossia Sucic e Koita. 
Per me non saranno facili neanche le partite con la Dinamo Zagabria, non abbiamo una qualità e una varietà di gioco che ci consentano di segnare facilmente e fare a fette l'avversario...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E considera che gli mancavano pure i due elementi di maggior talento, ossia Sucic e Koita.
> Per me non saranno facili neanche le partite con la Dinamo Zagabria, non abbiamo una qualità e una varietà di gioco che ci consentano di segnare facilmente e fare a fette l'avversario...


In italia si va ancora dietro ai nomi mentre gli altri fanno calcio.

C'è gente che va in giro con dzeko, miki, darmian ... e poi viene portata a spasso per 90 min.
La grecia del calcio siamo diventati.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tanto per parlare di talenti a me piace molto anche il 10 dello shaktar, Mudryk. Questi son giocatori prendibili con le nostre finanze. Austria, Europa dell’est, Nord Europa: bisogna saccheggiare quei campionati.
> Prendi giovani, li mandi in lega pro con la tua squadra B (mi auguro che Redbird riprenda il discorso, è troppo importante per il futuro) e li testi in un campionato vero, non nella primavera. Poi però occorre anche cercare di crescerli in casa con una specifica filosofia: fin dal settore giovanile bisogna dare una impronta specifica, ponendo enfasi sulla tecnica e con uno stile di gioco che ci identifichi, un po' come fanno Ajax e Barcelona nel loro vivaio.
> Siamo indietro, bisogna assolutamente recuperare terreno anche da questo punto di vista.


Perfetto. 

Ma siamo sicuri che serva una squadra u23? Non si possono usare Miami, NY o Tolosa? Soprattutto la Francese sarebbe tanta roba, campionato perfetto, nessuna aspettativa e talenti che sbucano come funghi per ora. Avere una squadra B nella nido mondiale dei talenti è diversissimo.

Speriamo che la si usi correttamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è facile diventare dominanti in europa.
> Quando io punto il dito contro il calcio italiano lo faccio con sarcasmo contro chi l'ha ridotto cosi ma anche con la morte nel cuore.
> 
> Al momento dei sorteggi lo scrivevo di non illudersi di trovare nel salisburgo una squadretta materasso : questi fanno calcio in modo scientifico.
> ...


Il discorso del ritmo che fai sul calcio europeo è giustissimo e sono pienamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, solo che bisogna anche inquadrare il contesto della partita specifica. 

Per il Salisburgo queste sono partite della vita. I giocatori sanno bene che se indovinano la serata la loro vita potrebbe svoltare. Probabilmente l'hanno preparata da tantissimo tempo in modo da essere al top.

Noi invece giochiamo ogni tre giorni, questa dopo un derby addirittura. E' una partita importante tra tante partite importanti.

Il Salisburgo è un avversario insidioso per tanti motivi. Nessuno è felice di giocarci contro e non a caso sono in terza fascia mentre noi a cose normali saremmo ancora in quarta.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il discorso del ritmo che fai sul calcio europeo è giustissimo e sono pienamente d'accordo con quello che hai scritto, solo che bisogna anche inquadrare il contesto della partita specifica.
> 
> Per il Salisburgo queste sono partite della vita. I giocatori sanno bene che se indovinano la serata la loro vita potrebbe svoltare. Probabilmente l'hanno preparata da tantissimo tempo in modo da essere al top.
> 
> ...


Si, hai ragione.
Mi diceva un amico rossonero che per preparare al meglio la partita contro di noi il salisburgo ha tenuto a riposo 5 titolari.

C'è tanta strada da fare ma partite come questa valgono per 15 del nostro misero campionato.
Cresceremo, ci vuole pazienza.
Uno stile e un'identità le abbiamo, manca qualcosa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Ma siamo sicuri che serva una squadra u23? Non si possono usare Miami, NY o Tolosa? Soprattutto la Francese sarebbe tanta roba, campionato perfetto, nessuna aspettativa e talenti che sbucano come funghi per ora. Avere una squadra B nella nido mondiale dei talenti è diversissimo.
> 
> Speriamo che la si usi correttamente.


Se il Tolosa si presta a fare da squadra satellite ben venga. Ma hanno aspirazioni di restare in Ligue 1, non penso accettino di fare da laboratorio e retrocedere in serie cadetta o ancora più giù per collaborare con noi. 
La under 23 sarebbe solo nostra, manderemmo i giocatori di 17 anni a farsi le ossa, sarebbe fondamentale per me.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come cosa c’entra? C’è un costante senso di inferiorità da parte nostra verso OGNI squadra europea che porta a giustificare qualunque prestazione scialba, quando non mediocre. Siamo sicuramente più forti di quella Roma e quell’Atalanta e abbiamo il dovere di fornire prestazioni all’altezza del nostro potenziale.


Di quell'Atalanta sicuramente nei nomi non c'è paragone, ma da sempre. Ecco altri che fanno calcio, dovessi attenermi alla rosa li metto ottavi/noni in campionato.

La Roma era comunque una bella squadra. Sono passati Pjanic, Salah, Allison, Rudiger, il ninja, Dzeko, De Rossi, Kolarov... Non tutti lì insieme, ma era un'idea di gioco più propositiva e diversa. Ottima squadra, che con un pizzico di episodi a favore è arrivata lontana.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In italia si va ancora dietro ai nomi mentre gli altri fanno calcio.
> 
> C'è gente che va in giro con dzeko, miki, darmian ... e poi viene portata a spasso per 90 min.
> La grecia del calcio siamo diventati.


L'Italia deve ripartire da un paradigma differente, il discorso sulla maglia pesante ormai è superato e bisogna acquistare soprattutto ragazzi talentuosi.
Vai in Europa e Porto, Salisburgo e le riserve del Liverpool ti prendono a schiaffi con i loro giovani. Certo, devono essere bravi, però ormai il calcio va in una direzione in cui la freschezza atletica è fondamentale.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si, hai ragione.
> Mi diceva un amico rossonero che per preparare al meglio la partita contro di noi il salisburgo ha tenuto a riposo 5 titolari.
> 
> C'è tanta strada da fare ma partite come questa valgono per 15 del nostro misero campionato.
> ...


Pienamente d'accordo. Ci vuole pazienza e umiltà. Un pareggio va bene in una partita del genere.

Noi abbiamo il nostro percorso e la nostra identità, che direi sono ormai molto chiari. Manca ancora strada da fare e esami da superare.
Il problema, parlando dell'Europa in generale, è che abbiamo una posizione nel ranking pessima e per avere gironi abbordabili dobbiamo per forza vincere lo scudetto o quasi. Non saranno anni semplici in CL a prescindere. Quest'anno dobbiamo crescere in fretta e fare bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come cosa c’entra? C’è un costante senso di inferiorità da parte nostra verso OGNI squadra europea che porta a giustificare qualunque prestazione scialba, quando non mediocre. Siamo sicuramente più forti di quella Roma e quell’Atalanta e abbiamo il dovere di fornire prestazioni all’altezza del nostro potenziale.


Abbiamo il dovere di arrivare lì, *ma per noi stessi*, non per paragoni con cosa hanno fatto Roma e Atalanta.
Ci siamo cullati per anni di essere l'unica italiana che passava sempre il girone per poi prendere 20 punti di distacco in campionato e siamo finiti a fare i settimi posti. 
Gli exploit di Roma e Atalanta non le hanno portate a nessun upgrade mi sembra, una oggi è squadra da conference league e l'altra è passata da finali perse di coppa italia a uscire da tutte le coppe europee.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Settembre 2022)

Comunque ragazzi guardando un pò qua e un pò la direi che a noi manca terribilmente la capacità di muovere palla velocemente e su alti ritmi a due tocchi.

Capisco di dire un qualcosa di lapalissiano ma la vera qualità nel gioco del calcio è questa .

Mi concentro spesso su questi aspetti ma mi rendo conto di non venire capito mai del tutto.
Tonali e benna sono molto bravi e io li adoro però in mezzo al campo la capacità di giocare ad alta intensità e velocità a due tocchi è altra roba.

I nostri purtroppo spesso la toccano qualche volta in più, ora per frenare, ora per proteggerla, ora per pettinarla perchè hanno perso un tempo di gioco.

Il calcio europeo va in questa direzione da anni.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se il Tolosa si presta a fare da squadra satellite ben venga. Ma hanno aspirazioni di restare in Ligue 1, non penso accettino di fare da laboratorio e retrocedere in serie cadetta o ancora più giù per collaborare con noi.
> La under 23 sarebbe solo nostra, manderemmo i giocatori di 17 anni a farsi le ossa, sarebbe fondamentale per me.


Sarebbe così male per loro? Lo dico con la morte sportiva nel cuore, perché ogni appassionato ha bisogno della sua indipendenza e non di essere usato da altri, ma a me sembra che se noi facciamo il lavoro sporco non vedo cosa ci sia di male. Inoltre è Cardinale a decidere.

Meglio vendere X al PSG a 45M o al Milan? Sono scelte societarie, ma mi aspetto che ogni due/tre X, ne pigliamo uno. Inoltre non so considera il lavoro che noi faremmo per loro, quello di mandare in via indiretta i nostri ragazzini. Vai dal prossimo Camavinga 14 enne: " Senti Cama, noi ti vogliamo a tutti i costi, però pensiamo sia meglio tu cresca in Francia e al momento opportuno ti rileviamo." Un Milan ambizioso, tra due/tre anni non dovrebbe essere lontano da certi standard. Il ragazzo che magari il Tolosa neanche l'aveva nell'anticamera del cervello.

Ed occhio ai club USA, li il calcio si sta sviluppando. Ed anche bene mi sembra, quindi Miami e NY possono tornare utili per altri intrallazzi.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi guardando un pò qua e un pò la direi che a noi manca terribilmente la capacità di muovere palla velocemente e su alti ritmi a due tocchi.
> 
> Capisco di dire un qualcosa di lapalissiano ma la vera qualità nel gioco del calcio è questa .
> 
> ...


Infatti il gol è arrivato dall'unico che ha certi colpi. Quando CDK si abbassa allora la manovra assume di colpo un colore diverso. 

A me non dispiace che CDK si abbassi, ma se la palla non è nella sua zona cosa si fa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è facile diventare dominanti in europa.
> Quando io punto il dito contro il calcio italiano lo faccio con sarcasmo contro chi l'ha ridotto cosi ma anche con la morte nel cuore.
> 
> Al momento dei sorteggi lo scrivevo di non illudersi di trovare nel salisburgo una squadretta materasso : questi fanno calcio in modo scientifico.
> ...


infatti devo ancora capire l'entusiasmo generalizzato sul sorteggio, persino maldini aveva gli occhi a cuoricino.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sarebbe così male per loro? Lo dico con la morte sportiva nel cuore, perché ogni appassionato ha bisogno della sua indipendenza e non di essere usato da altri, ma a me sembra che se noi facciamo il lavoro sporco non vedo cosa ci sia di male. Inoltre è Cardinale a decidere.
> 
> Meglio vendere X al PSG a 45M o al Milan? Sono scelte societarie, ma mi aspetto che ogni due/tre X, ne pigliamo uno. Inoltre non so considera il lavoro che noi faremmo per loro, quello di mandare in via indiretta i nostri ragazzini. Vai dal prossimo Camavinga 14 enne: " Senti Cama, noi ti vogliamo a tutti i costi, però pensiamo sia meglio tu cresca in Francia e al momento opportuno ti rileviamo." Un Milan ambizioso, tra due/tre anni non dovrebbe essere lontano da certi standard. Il ragazzo che magari il Tolosa neanche l'aveva nell'anticamera del cervello.
> 
> Ed occhio ai club USA, li il calcio si sta sviluppando. Ed anche bene mi sembra, quindi Miami e NY possono tornare utili per altri intrallazzi.


A me piacerebbe se si facesse quello che speri tu, non so se Cardinale sarà d'accordo. Il progetto del Tolosa è comunque quello di restare in Ligue 1, aumentando i ricavi. Se si sposa col nostro progetto, ben venga. Ma potrebbe essere più plausibile che il rapporto col Tolosa diventi più simile a quello che intercorre tra Lipsia e Salisburgo piuttosto che quello che sussiste tra Salisburgo e Liefering.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me piacerebbe se si facesse quello che speri tu, non so se Cardinale sarà d'accordo. Il progetto del Tolosa è comunque quello di restare in Ligue 1, aumentando i ricavi. Se si sposa col nostro progetto, ben venga. Ma potrebbe essere più plausibile che il rapporto col Tolosa diventi più simile a quello che intercorre tra Lipsia e Salisburgo piuttosto che quello che sussiste tra Salisburgo e Liefering.


Beh, anche Lipsia-Salisburgo non è per nulla male. Ed eticamente è pure meglio


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> squadra quasi perfetta???
> bah............... hai visto il bayern ieri sera?


Ma cosa vuoi che me ne freghi a me delle altre squadre? Noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo guardare solo a noi stessi. La squadra è ottima a parte una lacuna sulla fascia destra alta, abbiamo abbondanza di giocatori tutti di ottimo livello ed ora sta al Mister far giocare tutti.


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è facile diventare dominanti in europa.
> Quando io punto il dito contro il calcio italiano lo faccio con sarcasmo contro chi l'ha ridotto cosi ma anche con la morte nel cuore.
> 
> Al momento dei sorteggi lo scrivevo di non illudersi di trovare nel salisburgo una squadretta materasso : questi fanno calcio in modo scientifico.
> ...


Questo è il motivo per cui non si può essere contenti di un pareggio col sassuolo ad esempio. Per essere competitivi in Europa si deve arrivare al livello della Rube del filotto di scudetti, dal sesto posto in giù deve essere vittoria quasi assicurata...guardando la partita col salisburgo si capisce quanto il Italia siamo rimasti indietro, di calcio non ne capiamo veramente più una mazza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che me ne freghi a me delle altre squadre? Noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo guardare solo a noi stessi. La squadra è ottima a parte una lacuna sulla fascia destra alta, abbiamo abbondanza di giocatori tutti di ottimo livello ed ora sta al Mister far giocare tutti.



Squadra perfetta,squadra ottima ?....mah, sopravalutiamo sempre la squadra e poi ovviamente in europa le buschiamo.
Squadra decente per l'attuale serie A, nonostante le numerose lacune a destra, i mancati sostituti che in caso di diffide/infortuni ci ritroveremo a giocare con Billy Ballo, Krunic , trunks (che ancor è un incognita)

Per essere ottima anche in europa bastava poco, un cc come dio comanda e subito pronto a dare il suo contributo (e non una scommessa), un vero esterno destro e se proprio vogliamo essere pignoli, un vero attaccante.
E giocare per tutti i 90 minuti, non per 70 e passare i restanti 20 minuti a dormire.


----------



## sunburn (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al momento dei sorteggi lo scrivevo di non illudersi di trovare nel salisburgo una squadretta materasso : questi fanno calcio in modo scientifico.
> C'è dietro il colosso red bull.


Eh ma anche dietro il Lipsia c’è redbull, ma ieri è stato preso a sculacciate in casa dallo Shakhtar, che tra l’altro ha anche qualche problemino geopolitico.
E il Lipsia sarebbe la “squadra A” del Salisburgo…
Io condivido in buona parte la tua critica al calcio italiano, ma fino a ora le nostre prestazioni in Europa sono state assolutamente deludenti. Su 630 minuti giocati in CL, abbiamo giocato bene 30 minuti con l’Atletico e 3 a Liverpool. Il resto tra il normale(a Madrid) e il pessimo.
Per me non ci sono giustificazioni. Bisogna rivedere parecchio nel modo di affrontare le partite europee, perché facendo due tiri a partita il girone non lo passiamo.


----------



## Zanc9 (8 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che me ne freghi a me delle altre squadre? Noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo guardare solo a noi stessi. La squadra è ottima a parte una lacuna sulla fascia destra alta, abbiamo abbondanza di giocatori tutti di ottimo livello ed ora sta al Mister far giocare tutti.


Purtroppo se ci guardiamo al microscopio di giocatori "top", come si usa dire, ne abbiamo ben pochi...se penso a quali tra questi sarebbero titolari ad esempio al liverpool, al real madrid, al city...secondo me Maignan e Kalulu (nonostante l'errore sul gol preso) e pochi altri ma "con riserva"...hernandez se nel liverpool facesse una spazzata di collo pieno a servire l'attaccante al 87esimo penso che Klopp se lo divorerebbe, e non è nuovo a ste robe...Leao in europa dorme 80 minuti su 90...Bennacer non ha le qualità per tenere un palleggio a due tocchi con quel ritmo per 90 minuti...insomma siamo sulla buona strada ma lontanissimi ancora


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che me ne freghi a me delle altre squadre? Noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo guardare solo a noi stessi. La squadra è ottima a parte una lacuna sulla fascia destra alta, abbiamo abbondanza di giocatori tutti di ottimo livello ed ora sta al Mister far giocare tutti.


scusa se parli di squadra quasi perfetta e non valuti gli altri.. bo opinioni.
se ci vai a giocare contro poi prendi 3 gol cosa dici, che sei perfetto?
non capisco ma è lo stesso non voglio mica farti arrabbiare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh ma anche dietro il Lipsia c’è redbull, ma ieri è stato preso a sculacciate in casa dallo Shakhtar, che tra l’altro ha anche qualche problemino geopolitico.
> E il Lipsia sarebbe la “squadra A” del Salisburgo…
> Io condivido in buona parte la tua critica al calcio italiano, ma fino a ora le nostre prestazioni in Europa sono state assolutamente deludenti. Su 630 minuti giocati in CL, abbiamo giocato bene 30 minuti con l’Atletico e 3 a Liverpool. Il resto tra il normale(a Madrid) e il pessimo.
> Per me non ci sono giustificazioni. Bisogna rivedere parecchio nel modo di affrontare le partite europee, perché facendo due tiri a partita il girone non lo passiamo.


guarda lo scorso anno ero uno dei pochi che lo diceva.
parlavano tutti di girone mostruoso, ma noi appunto abbiamo giocato da schifo praticamente 6 su 6.
vediamo quest'anno, la 1a partita non hai un'idea ma già dalla 2a hai molti più dati.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda lo scorso anno ero uno dei pochi che lo diceva.
> parlavano tutti di girone mostruoso, ma noi appunto abbiamo giocato da schifo praticamente 6 su 6.
> vediamo quest'anno, la 1a partita non hai un'idea ma già dalla 2a hai molti più dati.


Beh dai da schifo 6 su 6... ormai si vuol far passare questa cosa.

A parte la prima ad Anfield dove abbiamo giocato anche bene considerando non eravamo in CL da una vita, la seconda a San Siro ce l'hanno rubata prima con un'espulsione discutibile (e fin li ci sta) poi con un rigore ingiusto e ridicolo al novantesimo, altrimenti il girone lo avremmo passato e giocato gli ottavi. E' bene ribadirlo e ricordarlo visto che dopo un anno si insiste a dire che abbiamo sempre fatto schifo quando non è vero.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai da schifo 6 su 6... ormai si vuol far passare questa cosa.
> 
> A parte la prima ad Anfield dove abbiamo giocato anche bene considerando non eravamo in CL da una vita, la seconda a San Siro ce l'hanno rubata prima con un'espulsione discutibile (e fin li ci sta) poi con un rigore ingiusto e ridicolo al novantesimo, altrimenti il girone lo avremmo passato e giocato gli ottavi. E' bene ribadirlo e ricordarlo visto che dopo un anno si insiste a dire che abbiamo sempre fatto schifo quando non è vero.


Ormai quando sento parlare certi milanisti è come sentire parlare i perdazzurri. Una loro "narrazione" dei fatti che con il calcio giocato stride un po'.Il girone non lo abbiamo dominato ma parlare di fare schifo sei partite su sei significa aver visto altro. Oppure significa voler vedere altro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai da schifo 6 su 6... ormai si vuol far passare questa cosa.
> 
> A parte la prima ad Anfield dove abbiamo giocato anche bene considerando non eravamo in CL da una vita, la seconda a San Siro ce l'hanno rubata prima con un'espulsione discutibile (e fin li ci sta) poi con un rigore ingiusto e ridicolo al novantesimo, altrimenti il girone lo avremmo passato e giocato gli ottavi. E' bene ribadirlo e ricordarlo visto che dopo un anno si insiste a dire che abbiamo sempre fatto schifo quando non è vero.


hai ragione ho esagerato.
ad anfield continuo a dire che abbiam fatto male, a mia opinione, con l'atletico bene fino al rosso ma in 10 male, troppo male (si ce l'hanno rubata senza dubbio).
col porto maluccio entrambe. ritorno atletico bene e ritorno liverpool ancora male.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ho esagerato.
> ad anfield continuo a dire che abbiam fatto male, a mia opinione, con l'atletico bene fino al rosso ma in 10 male, troppo male (si ce l'hanno rubata senza dubbio).
> col porto maluccio entrambe. ritorno atletico bene e ritorno liverpool ancora male.


Diciamo che finora non abbiamo mai convinto fino in fondo. Questo si.
Schifo per me solo in casa col Liverpool.
Tutte le altre partite le abbiamo giocate alla pari sempre contro avversari difficili (Salisburgo incluso) e con partite equilibrate, spesso decise da episodi.

Forse il problema è che si pensa sotto sotto che la CL sia una competizione facile perchè noi ci chiamiamo Milan. Magari c'è chi le partite le guarda tutte e ha piu coscienza della situazione mentre altri non lo fanno e si creano aspettative sbagliate.

Penso che chi ha guardato la partita di Salisburgo sia pienamente cosciente delle difficoltà incontrate. Loro anche se non hanno un nome affascinante hanno fatto una partita ad un ritmo forsennato trasformandola in una corrida per tutto il primo tempo, dove ad essere obiettivi avrebbero faticato in tanti a reggere.

Per me il vero banco di prova per Pioli e la squadra è la prossima partita con la Dinamo. Questa è una partita dove dovremo fare una grande prestazione, convincente e vincente.
Loro sono una squadraccia, li ho visto col Chelsea, giocano arroccati e in modo ostruzionistico come spesso ci capita in Serie A. Ecco noi dovremo dimostrarci maturi e pronti adesso per la Champions. Poi avremo le due col Chelsea dove sinceramente puo succedere di tutto e ci sta di perdere. A quel punto vedremo come saremo messi.


----------



## ventu84090 (8 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi guardando un pò qua e un pò la direi che a noi manca terribilmente la capacità di muovere palla velocemente e su alti ritmi a due tocchi.
> 
> Capisco di dire un qualcosa di lapalissiano ma la vera qualità nel gioco del calcio è questa .
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto...negli spazi stretti siamo sempre troppo imprecisi...un'altra cosa che ho notato è che sbagliamo anche troppe volte scelta di giocata o passaggio...insomma...rispetto ad un bayern visto ieri sera siamo ancora piuttosto distanti...


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2022)

Fate bene a fare questi discorsi nel topic di Pioli, perché se in campionato ha dei meriti in Champions per ora si sta facendo umiliare anche dal tamarro di 34 anni allenatore del Salisburgo.
Ora speriamo di riuscire a battere la tremenda corazzata calcio champagne invincibili della Dinamo Zagabria, che ovviamente farebbero secondi o terzi nel nostro campionato in scioltezza (dietro al Salisburgo, primo  )


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me non è questione di prestazioni, per me è che non siamo attrezzati per giocare in Europa… siamo troppo monotematici, giochiamo solo sulla sinistra, non sfondiamo mai centralmente, non si vedono uno-due o filtranti, mai tiri da fuori… siamo in attacco una squadra piatta al momento. In Italia con un paio di sgroppate di Leao e Theo puoi pure vincere, in Europa fai fatica.


Siamo monchi , giochiamo solo da un lato, e da quello che si è visto Martedì anche Leao ha avuto difficoltà con uno veloce che Lo marcava.

Piuttosto invece si dovrebbero studiare tutte le cose che non siamo in grado di fare tipo: il dai è vai di Mappè che attacca lo spazio dietro la linea difensiva, Leao non l'ha mai fatto, oppure i triangoli che hanno fatto quelli del Bayern che anche questi sono per noi tabù.

Tutti gesti tecnici che siamo in grado di fare, ma che non facciamo.


----------



## Albijol (8 Settembre 2022)

Occhio che con questa storia del turnover a membro di segugio dallo scudetto al quinto posto il passo è breve


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Siamo monchi , giochiamo solo da un lato, e da quello che si è visto Martedì anche Leao ha avuto difficoltà con uno veloce che Lo marcava.
> 
> Piuttosto invece si dovrebbero studiare tutte le cose che non siamo in grado di fare tipo: il dai è vai di Mappè che attacca lo spazio dietro la linea difensiva, Leao non l'ha mai fatto, oppure i triangoli che hanno fatto quelli del Bayern che anche questi sono per noi tabù.
> 
> Tutti gesti tecnici che siamo in grado di fare, ma che non facciamo.


A me sinceramente mi sembra assurdo che non si sappiano fare questi dai e vai... a me pare più un'abitudine ormai, nel senso che Leao ha licenza di giocare rubando il pallone... sia chiaro Leao è fortissimo, però se in Europa quel tipo di gioco non paga bisogna cambiare evidentemente. CDK contro il Salisburgo è stato totalmente ignorato da Leao, pure quando il passaggio era semplice la palla non gliela dava mai. Pioli deve farsi sentire in questo, non è che Leao o Theo devono andare dritto per dritto scartando tutti... siamo andati più vicini a perderla che a vincerla, che sia di monito per apportare delle modifiche.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente mi sembra assurdo che non si sappiano fare questi dai e vai... a me pare più un'abitudine ormai, nel senso che Leao ha licenza di giocare rubando il pallone... sia chiaro Leao è fortissimo, però se in Europa quel tipo di gioco non paga bisogna cambiare evidentemente. CDK contro il Salisburgo è stato totalmente ignorato da Leao, pure quando il passaggio era semplice la palla non gliela dava mai. Pioli deve farsi sentire in questo, non è che Leao o Theo devono andare dritto per dritto scartando tutti... siamo andati più vicini a perderla che a vincerla, che sia di monito per apportare delle modifiche.


Dici bene, siamo monotematici facciamo quelle cose che se riescono bene e senon riescono?

Abbiamo visto che in Europa la velocità e l'intensità sono molto diversi che in Italia.
Non significa che quello che va bene da una parte deve necessariamente andare bene anche per un altra.

In attacco si possono studiare tante varianti ma noi non lo facciamo, e attenzione se pensiamo di risolvere i problemi con il possesso palla siamo fregati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dici bene, siamo monotematici facciamo quelle cose che se riescono bene e senon riescono?
> 
> Abbiamo visto che in Europa la velocità e l'intensità sono molto diversi che in Italia.
> Non significa che quello che va bene da una parte deve necessariamente andare bene anche per un altra.
> ...


Per me si possono cercare di adottare soluzioni diverse. In questo momento io tutti questi equilibri legati al modulo non li riscontro, prendiamo tanti gol. Cambiare qualcosa nel modo di stare in campo, magari riempiendo un po’ di più le zone centrali del campo, credo sia opportuno. A volte la via sulle fasce può essere opportuna, ma non può rappresentare l’unica soluzione di gioco. Non ha senso.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me si possono cercare di adottare soluzioni diverse. In questo momento io tutti questi equilibri legati al modulo non li riscontro, prendiamo tanti gol. Cambiare qualcosa nel modo di stare in campo, magari riempiendo un po’ di più le zone centrali del campo, credo sia opportuno. A volte la via sulle fasce può essere opportuna, ma non può rappresentare l’unica soluzione di gioco. Non ha senso.


E sacrosanto quello che dici.

Se guardiamo la partita con gli austriaci si nota immediatamente che la squadra è squilibrata, quando in pochi passaggi fai arrivare la squadra avversaria dalla sua area alla nostra si capisce che non c'è opposizione.lo capisce un bambino.

Tutte le loro azioni nascono di fatto che siamo spezzati in 2 tronconi, quello centrale ( che è quello più importante ) manca però.

Riempire la zona centrale come hai detto e doverosa, con un uomo in più li difficilmente avremmo preso tutti questi contropiedi. In più togliamo Messias e lasciamo Dkt libero di svariate


----------



## folletto (9 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Occhio che con questa storia del turnover a membro di segugio dallo scudetto al quinto posto il passo è breve


Io più che del turnover sono preoccupato della carenza di cambi adeguati per Benna e Tonali che secondo me non sono in grado di reggere a lungo ed anche del 4231 vero che vuol fare Pioli, rischiamo di "ballare" parecchio giocando ogni 3 giorni. Manca tanto la stabilità che avevamo giocando a 3 in mezzo e poi non è che siamo irresistibili davanti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io più che del turnover sono preoccupato della carenza di cambi adeguati per Benna e Tonali che secondo me non sono in grado di reggere a lungo ed anche del 4231 vero che vuol fare Pioli, rischiamo di "ballare" parecchio giocando ogni 3 giorni. Manca tanto la stabilità che avevamo giocando a 3 in mezzo e poi non è che siamo irresistibili davanti.



esatto, questo benedetto investimento a centrocampo che non è stato fatto. Alla fine abbiamo sostituito un titolare con Pobega, che ha caratteristiche non proprio da mediano e qualitativamente non è un upgrade. Tocca sperare in questo Vrankx, un ragazzino di 19 anni.


----------



## morokan (14 Settembre 2022)

lettura perfetta della partita, cambi compresi, ha dato fiducia a Diaz, e Saele, e l'hanno egregiamente ricambiato, cresce in continuazione, come il "SUO" Milan, complimenti!


----------



## LukeLike (16 Settembre 2022)

Non so se vi possa interessare la percezione che hanno del nostro allenatore e della nostra squadra al di fuori dello stivale, ma ho visto un podcast in inglese post Milan-Dinamo in cui si esprimevano così:

Conduttore: "Credi che la più grande forza di Pioli sia che lui legga molto bene le partite? La sua gestione della rosa è stata brillante fino ad ora, ci vuole molto coraggio... alcune partite fa lui ha sostituito Leao (Atalanta-Milan), la partita dopo Leao ha dominato (Milan-Bologna). Gestisce molto bene le rotazioni e lo vedi anche da questo, anche da quelli che vanno in panchina, perché tutti i ragazzi sono disposti a morire l'uno per l'altro. Sono tutti sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Pensi che questo sia il miglior apporto che Pioli abbia portato al Milan?"

Spalla: "Assolutamente. Il gruppo è ciò che rende una squadra vincente. Ibrahimovic fa il tifo dalla panchina. Ogni volta che qualcuno del Milan segna tu vedi l'intera panchina esplodere e andare ad abbracciare l'autore del gol".


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh dai da schifo 6 su 6... ormai si vuol far passare questa cosa.
> 
> A parte la prima ad Anfield dove abbiamo giocato anche bene considerando non eravamo in CL da una vita, la seconda a San Siro ce l'hanno rubata prima con un'espulsione discutibile (e fin li ci sta) poi con un rigore ingiusto e ridicolo al novantesimo, altrimenti il girone lo avremmo passato e giocato gli ottavi. E' bene ribadirlo e ricordarlo visto che dopo un anno si insiste a dire che abbiamo sempre fatto schifo quando non è vero.


Molti non le guardano le partite se no non si spiega.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se vi possa interessare la percezione che hanno del nostro allenatore e della nostra squadra al di fuori dello stivale, ma ho visto un podcast in inglese post Milan-Dinamo in cui si esprimevano così:
> 
> Conduttore: "Credi che la più grande forza di Pioli sia che lui legga molto bene le partite? La sua gestione della rosa è stata brillante fino ad ora, ci vuole molto coraggio... alcune partite fa lui ha sostituito Leao (Atalanta-Milan), la partita dopo Leao ha dominato (Milan-Bologna). Gestisce molto bene le rotazioni e lo vedi anche da questo, anche da quelli che vanno in panchina, perché tutti i ragazzi sono disposti a morire l'uno per l'altro. Sono tutti sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Pensi che questo sia il miglior apporto che Pioli abbia portato al Milan?"
> 
> Spalla: "Assolutamente. Il gruppo è ciò che rende una squadra vincente. Ibrahimovic fa il tifo dalla panchina. Ogni volta che qualcuno del Milan segna tu vedi l'intera panchina esplodere e andare ad abbracciare l'autore del gol".


Pioli sta lavorando su 18-20 giocatori.
E' questa la sua dote migliore : coinvolge tutti, responsabilizza tutti, dà fiducia a tutti, migliora tutti.
Abbiamo poi un modo di giocare talmente fluido che basta avere voglia e gamba e poi il 'fazzoletto buono di campo' il mister lo trova a tutti.

Piccolo fuori tema : il nostro modo di giocare è moderno e unico al tempo stesso.
Scordiamoci che i pochi italiani che abbiamo possano interessare al mancio.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli sta lavorando su 18-20 giocatori.
> E' questa la sua dote migliore : coinvolge tutti, responsabilizza tutti, dà fiducia a tutti, migliora tutti.
> Abbiamo poi un modo di giocare talmente fluido che basta avere voglia e gamba e poi il 'fazzoletto buono di campo' il mister lo trova a tutti.
> 
> ...


Altro dettaglio: mai alibi. Anzi è sempre molto critico verso i giocatori e in modo chiaro e obiettivo. Anche quando vinciamo ma non giochiamo benissimo. E lo è un po' con tutti.

Anche quando commenta, lo fa sempre con lucidità di fasi di gioco, tattica, molto dettagliato.

Lo trovo molto diverso dagli altri in Italia. Basti pensare a quello che invece dicono Mourinho Allegri Sarri Inzaghi... quante volte accampano scuse e addirittura incolpano gli arbitri.

Bisogna ammettere che insieme ai giocatori anche Pioli è cresciuto tanto, a me sembra diventato un allenatore proprio di alto livello.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Altro dettaglio: mai alibi. Anzi è sempre molto critico verso i giocatori e in modo chiaro e obiettivo. Anche quando vinciamo ma non giochiamo benissimo. E lo è un po' con tutti.
> 
> Anche quando commenta, lo fa sempre con lucidità di fasi di gioco, tattica, molto dettagliato.
> 
> ...


Bravissimo, lo avevo trascurato questo dettaglio.

Le interviste dei vari inzaghi, mou, allegri nei post-gara hanno la stessa valenza di un bimbo trovato con le mani e il muso tutti imbrattati di marmellata : è stato il gatto.


----------



## Solo (16 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se vi possa interessare la percezione che hanno del nostro allenatore e della nostra squadra al di fuori dello stivale, ma ho visto un podcast in inglese post Milan-Dinamo in cui si esprimevano così:
> 
> Conduttore: "Credi che la più grande forza di Pioli sia che lui legga molto bene le partite? La sua gestione della rosa è stata brillante fino ad ora, ci vuole molto coraggio... alcune partite fa lui ha sostituito Leao (Atalanta-Milan), la partita dopo Leao ha dominato (Milan-Bologna). Gestisce molto bene le rotazioni e lo vedi anche da questo, anche da quelli che vanno in panchina, perché tutti i ragazzi sono disposti a morire l'uno per l'altro. Sono tutti sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Pensi che questo sia il miglior apporto che Pioli abbia portato al Milan?"
> 
> Spalla: "Assolutamente. Il gruppo è ciò che rende una squadra vincente. Ibrahimovic fa il tifo dalla panchina. Ogni volta che qualcuno del Milan segna tu vedi l'intera panchina esplodere e andare ad abbracciare l'autore del gol".


Nome del podcast?


----------



## kYMERA (16 Settembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli sta lavorando su 18-20 giocatori.
> E' questa la sua dote migliore : coinvolge tutti, responsabilizza tutti, dà fiducia a tutti, migliora tutti.
> Abbiamo poi un modo di giocare talmente fluido che basta avere voglia e gamba e poi il 'fazzoletto buono di campo' il mister lo trova a tutti.
> 
> ...


E fa bene, soprattutto quest'anno con cosi tanti impegni ravvicinati. Lui lo ha sempre fatto, anche per una questione "forzata" viste sempre le numerose assenze che abbiamo avuto causa infortunati.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E fa bene, soprattutto quest'anno con cosi tanti impegni ravvicinati. Lui lo ha sempre fatto, anche per una questione "forzata" viste sempre le numerose assenze che abbiamo avuto causa infortunati.


Del resto basta guardare le belle figure delle italiane in el.
Non ho capito se hanno perso o non hanno nemmeno giocato.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nome del podcast?


L'ho trovato nella pagina insta italianfootballtv.


----------



## Solo (16 Settembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> L'ho trovato nella pagina insta italianfootballtv.


Ah, sono quei babbei ok.  Li seguo su Twitter ma non ascolto mai i loro podcast perché il loro accento mi fa venire il cagotto. E il bello è che sono loro che promuovono la Serie A in USA dal loro garage perché non se la fila nessun altro purtroppo. Pensa come siamo messi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

solo un ebete lascia giù kalulu. non ci sono scusanti.
voglio proprio sentire cosa si inventa per dire che a lui piace far giocare quelli che gli stan simpatici.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo un ebete lascia giù kalulu. non ci sono scusanti.
> voglio proprio sentire cosa si inventa per dire che a lui piace far giocare quelli che gli stan simpatici.


E' voluto per giocarsi Kjaer ora e tenersi Kalulu per il secondo tempo quando sono più stanchi tutti.
Cosi ti giochi una ammonizione con un giocatore più lento e non su uno veloce come Kalulu (se prendeva il giallo lui in quella occasione che avresti fatto poi?)


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' voluto per giocarsi Kjaer ora e tenersi Kalulu per il secondo tempo quando sono più stanchi tutti.
> Cosi ti giochi una ammonizione con un giocatore più lento e non su uno veloce come Kalulu (se prendeva il giallo lui in quella occasione che avresti fatto poi?)


ma per favore su!! con questa teoria mettiamo sempre i più scarsi titolari allora.
tieni giù anche theo sia mai che becca il giallo, e tomori! mettiamo gabbia!
è un pazzo dai.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per favore su!! con questa teoria mettiamo sempre i più scarsi titolari allora.
> tieni giù anche theo sia mai che becca il giallo, e tomori! mettiamo gabbia!
> è un pazzo dai.


Non mi sembra sia andata male. Le partite durano 90 minuti, non so se hai notato come stiamo giocando, aggressivi da inizio partita, abbiamo bisogno di gente fresca sempre.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2022)

Kalulu non si meritava di stare in panca in un match del genere, dopo un anno che tira la carretta.

Se sta male, ok, altrimenti è una Piolata

Anche se segnasse Simon nel secondo tempo


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Kalulu non si meritava di stare in panca in un match del genere, dopo un anno che tira la carretta.
> 
> Se sta male, ok, altrimenti è una Piolata
> 
> Anche se segnasse Simon nel secondo tempo


per giustificare pioli a volte si dice che guarda il lato umano.

si, quello di quelli a lui simpatici e basta però.
mossa scandalosa comunque vada.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per giustificare pioli a volte si dice che guarda il lato umano.
> 
> si, quello di quelli a lui simpatici e basta però.
> mossa scandalosa comunque vada.


Non è questione di giustificare, Kjaer fino all'infortunio era il titolare inamovibile, non stiamo parlando di un brocco. 
Perdonami ma se non hai notato sei l'unico che sta facendo questa crociata contro questa scelta. Mi sembra sia andata molto bene a parte quell'unico fallo dove ha preso il giallo. Ora verrà sostituito come penso fosse già in conto.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2022)

Togliere Calabria seconda Piolata di oggi


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2022)

Guardiola se mai feremo una finale di CL sarebbe capace di togliere Leao al 20esimo del primo tempo se per sbaglio si fa ammonire


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardiola se mai feremo una finale di CL sarebbe capace di togliere Leao al 20esimo del primo tempo se per sbaglio si fa ammonire


quale Leao, la finale la si gioca con Krunic dal 1'


----------



## sette (18 Settembre 2022)

Ma che cambi ha fatto?


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Togliere Calabria seconda Piolata di oggi


Dai su, l'avremmo fatto tutti, e se non lo avesse fatto e cacciavano Calabria avresti detto che è stato un fesso a non toglierlo.
Succede, ha sbagliato in primis Calabria a farsi ammonire a tempo scaduto.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Settembre 2022)

Subiamo 1-2 gol ogni partita . Chiaramente c’è qualcosa che non va. Sopratutto a destra dove possono crossare tutti liberissimi. Che quella fascia era un problema era noto, ora vediamo cosa significa in campo, purtroppo.

inserire Dest oggi era una follia assoluta ed inspiegabile. Un giocatore che. In ha Mai provato seriamente lo fa giocare contro l avversario più ostico in Serie A. Veramente inspiegabile questo tipo di scelta. Ha copiato gli errori commessi da Limone contro l Udinese:
Anche Adli lo ha ignorato fino ad ora e poi lo inserisce nella partita peggiore . Gestione difficile da capire


----------



## sette (18 Settembre 2022)

Disastroso


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

Poco da dire, ha annullato per 90 minuti la seconda migliore squadra d'Italia. 2 gol presi per 2 errori individuali (uno di Dest e uno di Tomori, ancora lui...). 

Dategli un centravanti e un ala decente e vince il campionato ad aprile.


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dai su, l'avremmo fatto tutti, e se non lo avesse fatto e cacciavano Calabria avresti detto che è stato un fesso a non toglierlo.
> Succede, ha sbagliato in primis Calabria a farsi ammonire a tempo scaduto.


ha sbagliato a non mettere Kalulu al posto di Calabria, non a togliere quest'ultimo. Kjaer non è un fesso, non avrebbe fatto interventi pericolosi e con lui in campo Simeone se lo sognava il gol di testa, così come Kalulu non avrebbe fatto quel fallo del rigore. Il motivo per cui ho detto per tre mesi che ci serviva un centrale con caratteristiche simili a Kjaer in marcatura sulle palle in mezzo per mettere Kalulu terzino è questo, a destra ci sfondano come burro e non abbiamo centrali tranne Simon che stanno in marcatura sull'uomo e in attacco siamo osceni sia per l'esterno alto ma anche perché quello basso ha una tecnica ridicola.


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Settembre 2022)

Cosa aveva in mente stasera? Qualcuno lo ha capito?


----------



## Love (18 Settembre 2022)

uno ammonito non si deve togliere per forza...soprattutto se sta mantenendo bene il loro giocatore più forte...tolto calabria messo dest e subito rigore...li la partita è cambiata...


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ha sbagliato a non mettere Kalulu al posto di Calabria, non a togliere quest'ultimo. Kjaer non è un fesso, non avrebbe fatto interventi pericolosi e con lui in campo Simeone se lo sognava il gol di testa, così come Kalulu non avrebbe fatto quel fallo del rigore. Il motivo per cui ho detto per tre mesi che ci serviva un centrale con caratteristiche simili a Kjaer in marcatura sulle palle in mezzo per mettere Kalulu terzino è questo, a destra ci sfondano come burro e non abbiamo centrali tranne Simon che stanno in marcatura sull'uomo e in attacco siamo osceni sia per l'esterno alto ma anche perché quello basso ha una tecnica ridicola.


Calabria ha annullato il nano georgiano. Si è fatto solo fregare con un fallo da giallo inutile a centrocampo a tempo scaduto. Dai.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Settembre 2022)

Prendiamo troppi goal. È un problema.

Anno scorso abbiamo trovato la quadra con Kessie trequartista, quest anno ancora non abbiamo trovato l’equilibrio, si prende 1-2 goal da tutti e così facendo con le piccole le ribalti comunque ma con le grandi le puoi perdere. Già capitato più volte. Nn sempre riesci poi a riprenderle.

Tatticamennte non abbiamo trovato ancora la quadra al 100% a livello di equilibrio. 
Io per trovare le certezze di anno scorso incomincerei con mettere un mediano trequartista, poi leao a sinistra. Rimane un buco a destra, dove metterei un adattato cdk o salemakers.


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Calabria ha annullato il nano georgiano. Si è fatto solo fregare con un fallo da giallo inutile a centrocampo a tempo scaduto. Dai.


si è fatto saltare due volte, ma ha evitato di fare fallo. Il punto è che Calabria a differenza di Kalulu se sbaglia un intervento non recupera nemmeno se davanti ha una mummia, Kalulu se sbaglia ti può riprendere. Aggiungiamo il fatto che saele continuava ad accentrarsi come un ritardato non solo portando un uomo in più su CDK e togliendogli la possibilità di allargare il gioco, ma forzava Calabria a salire molto di più per riempire quel vuoto esponendoci al contropiede, e infatti dove s'è fatto ammonire Calabria? Nella loro trequarti.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> si è fatto saltare due volte, ma ha evitato di fare fallo. Il punto è che Calabria a differenza di Kalulu se sbaglia un intervento non recupera nemmeno se davanti ha una mummia, Kalulu se sbaglia ti può riprendere. Aggiungiamo il fatto che saele continuava ad accentrarsi come un ritardato non solo portando un uomo in più su CDK e togliendogli la possibilità di allargare il gioco, ma forzava Calabria a salire molto di più per riempire quel vuoto esponendoci al contropiede, e infatti dove s'è fatto ammonire Calabria? Nella loro trequarti.


E che motivo c'era di farsi ammonire sulla loro trequarti? nessuno.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

Grande Stefano, dominato in lungo e in largo il napoli che è una squadra veramente forte.


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ha sbagliato a non mettere Kalulu al posto di Calabria, non a togliere quest'ultimo. Kjaer non è un fesso, non avrebbe fatto interventi pericolosi e con lui in campo Simeone se lo sognava il gol di testa, così come Kalulu non avrebbe fatto quel fallo del rigore. Il motivo per cui ho detto per tre mesi che ci serviva un centrale con caratteristiche simili a Kjaer in marcatura sulle palle in mezzo per mettere Kalulu terzino è questo, a destra ci sfondano come burro e non abbiamo centrali tranne Simon che stanno in marcatura sull'uomo e in attacco siamo osceni sia per l'esterno alto ma anche perché quello basso ha una tecnica ridicola.


Pensavo avrebbe fatto così. Cambiando Kjaer negli ultimi 20 minuti. Ho capito che avremmo perso quando ho visto entrare Dest.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Settembre 2022)

L'ha preparata benissimo e abbiamo dominato il Napoli, solo la sfortuna ci ha fermati.
Grande mister ormai non ne sbaglia quasi nessuna.


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E che motivo c'era di farsi ammonire sulla loro trequarti? nessuno.


il motivo è, indovina un po', che si è fatto saltare e visto che è scemo non ha pensato a dove fosse.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Pensavo avrebbe fatto così. Cambiando Kjaer negli ultimi 20 minuti. Ho capito che avremmo perso quando ho visto entrare Dest.


Penso come tutti, lo avevamo scritto tutti tra il primo e il secondo tempo che Dest li non ci lasciava tranquilli neanche un po'. Ci ha messo 2 minuti per regalargli un rigore. 
Lo sapevamo che non è bravo a difendere, c'è poco da fare. Ma nonostante tutto avremmo potuto vincere con un po' di fortuna.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> il motivo è, indovina un po', che si è fatto saltare e visto che è scemo non ha pensato a dove fosse.


Ok quindi non possiamo dare colpa a Pioli no?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Poco da dire, ha annullato per 90 minuti la seconda migliore squadra d'Italia. 2 gol presi per 2 errori individuali (uno di Dest e uno di Tomori, ancora lui...).
> 
> Dategli un centravanti e un ala decente e vince il campionato ad aprile.


be magari inizi a far funzionare il cervello perchè se non capisce che prendiamo troppi gol andiamo male.


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Penso come tutti, lo avevamo scritto tutti tra il primo e il secondo tempo che Dest li non ci lasciava tranquilli neanche un po'. Ci ha messo 2 minuti per regalargli un rigore.
> Lo sapevamo che non è bravo a difendere, c'è poco da fare. Ma nonostante tutto avremmo potuto vincere con un po' di fortuna.


Ma si. Hanno tirato una volta. Con Leao li avremmo disintegrati.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Settembre 2022)

Ha sbagliato a togliere il Capitano. Amen, capita.


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok quindi non possiamo dare colpa a Pioli no?


pioli ha sbagliato con chi cambiarlo, non a cambiarlo.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Sinceramente non mi sento di dare colpe a Pioli per cappellate dei singoli.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2022)

Che siamo quinti in classifica non lo dice nessuno? Che il cambio Calabria-Dest è da TSO non lo dice nessuno? Che quel nano malefico di Diaz deve giocare sempre per chissà quale motivo non lo dice nessuno?


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

Ragazzi questi hanno fatto UNA sola azione pericolosa, sul gol di Simeone.
Noi almeno QUATTRO.

Chi ci critica stasera, nonostante la sconfitta, non so che partita abbia visto.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> pioli ha sbagliato con chi cambiarlo, non a cambiarlo.


Quindi lasciavi dentro ancora Kjaer? Giusto per capire. Non sto capendo dove vuoi arrivare.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be magari inizi a far funzionare il cervello perchè se non capisce che prendiamo troppi gol andiamo male.


Perché siamo sbilanciati 2cc da soli non bastano. Oltre a mettere Dkl in una posizione troppa affolata e spesso spalle alla porta. Ma non si critica nessuno stai scherzando.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be magari inizi a far funzionare il cervello perchè se non capisce che prendiamo troppi gol andiamo male.


Sono tutti gol che arrivano da pirlate individuali, difficile criticare l'allenatore se Tomori e soci giocano col cervello spento da inizio stagione...


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Certo che farsi prendere dalla sindrome di limone è da polli però


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che siamo quinti in classifica non lo dice nessuno? Che il cambio Calabria-Dest è da TSO non lo dice nessuno? Che quel nano malefico di Diaz deve giocare sempre per chissà quale motivo non lo dice nessuno?


Calabria si è infortunato. Adesso possiamo anche smetterla di trovare colpe di Pioli dove non ci sono


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che siamo quinti in classifica non lo dice nessuno? Che il cambio Calabria-Dest è da TSO non lo dice nessuno? Che quel nano malefico di Diaz deve giocare sempre per chissà quale motivo non lo dice nessuno?



Aggiungo Pobega perché non è entrato? Se avevi paura del giallo di Calabria perché non hai messo Kalulu al suo posto come terzino invece di Dest, come qualsiasi pinco pallino avrebbe fatto? Purtroppo Pioli ormai lo conosciamo, più ha giocatori a disposizione più commette la scelta sbagliata decisiva


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quindi lasciavi dentro ancora Kjaer? Giusto per capire. Non sto capendo dove vuoi arrivare.


Sìììììììììììììììììì!!!!! Kjaer non è un mononeurone, non avrebbe fatto altri falli da giallo ed era l'unico marcatore tra i centrali forti che abbiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono tutti gol che arrivano da pirlate individuali, difficile criticare l'allenatore se Tomori e soci giocano col cervello spento da inizio stagione...


va be com'è che le pirlate lo scorso anno non le facevano?
ma poi oh col napoli si fa sempre mettere nel sacco da spalletti dai, ma sempre allo stesso modo.
ma si sveglia o no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

Quest'anno il problema vero di Pioli comunque è Diaz


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché siamo sbilanciati 2cc da soli non bastano. Oltre a mettere Dkl in una posizione troppa affolata e spesso spalle alla porta. Ma non si critica nessuno stai scherzando.


Sbilanciati? Cioè una squadra che contro il napoli fa 10 tiri in porta e ne subisce due è sbilanciata? Veramente mah


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungo Pobega perché non è entrato? Se avevi paura del giallo di Calabria perché non hai messo Kalulu al suo posto come terzino invece di Dest, come qualsiasi pinco pallino avrebbe fatto? Purtroppo Pioli ormai lo conosciamo, più ha giocatori a disposizione più commette la scelta sbagliata decisiva


Ha appena detto in conferenza che purtroppo Calabria ha avuto un affaticamento e che non lo avrebbe sostituito.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sìììììììììììììììììì!!!!! Kjaer non è un mononeurone, non avrebbe fatto altri falli da giallo ed era l'unico marcatore tra i centrali forti che abbiamo.



Chiunque ha pensato lo stesso, CHIUNQUE. Ma non il Guardiola dei poveri


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono tutti gol che arrivano da pirlate individuali, difficile criticare l'allenatore se *Tomori* e soci giocano col cervello spento da inizio stagione...



A me Tomori non da più sicurezza come prima.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be com'è che le pirlate lo scorso anno non le facevano?
> ma poi oh col napoli si fa sempre mettere nel sacco da spalletti dai, ma sempre allo stesso modo.
> ma si sveglia o no?


Veramente oggi lui ha messo nel sacco spalletti...il resto sono chiacchere


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Chiunque ha pensato lo stesso, CHIUNQUE. Ma non il Guardiola dei poveri


Guardiola dei poveri che 3 mesi fa ti ha fatto vincere uno scudetto miracoloso.


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2022)

Testa alla prossima, anche l'anno scorso ci abbiamo perso e sappiamo come è finita. Oggi è stata anche sfortuna, ma se devo proprio trovare un colpevole di questa sconfitta, la attribuisco TUTTA alla società che ci fa giocare perennemente in 10 causa esterno destro inadeguato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Perché siamo sbilanciati 2cc da soli non bastano. Oltre a mettere Dkl in una posizione troppa affolata e spesso spalle alla porta. Ma non si critica nessuno stai scherzando.


hanno sbagliato completamente il mercato, i fenomeni.
probabile che vinceremo lo scudetto perchè non abbiamo avversari, e ci passeremo sopra chiudendo un occhio.
ma se non fosse così sarebbero da linciare.
ma chi ci gioca col 3/4ista nel 2022? nessuno.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Sbilanciati? Cioè una squadra che contro il napoli fa 10 tiri in porta e ne subisce due è sbilanciata? Veramente mah



Se ci tirano poco in porta e ogni tiro ci fanno gol e più grave di quanto si possa pensare. Ma se tu sei contento così .....


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Settembre 2022)

Leggo che Calabria è scemo dopo aver impedito al giocatore più in forma del campionato di avvicinarsi alla nostra area per 45 minuti.. che Pioli ha colpe dopo aver palesemente portato a scuola anche Spalletti dopo Inzaghi.. cioè girano le palle quando si perde ma non sbrachiamo dai che i ragazzi e il mister meritano di meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente oggi lui ha messo nel sacco spalletti...il resto sono chiacchere


ci vedi bene, bravo.
come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ha appena detto in conferenza che purtroppo Calabria ha avuto un affaticamento e che non lo avrebbe sostituito.



Ok, rimane il fatto che la soluzione più sensata possibile era mettere Kalulu terzino


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Leggo che Calabria è scemo dopo aver impedito al giocatore più in forma del campionato di avvicinarsi alla nostra area per 45 minuti.. che Pioli ha colpe dopo aver palesemente portato a scuola anche Spalletti dopo Inzaghi.. cioè girano le palle quando si perde ma non sbrachiamo dai che i ragazzi e il mister meritano di meglio.


due cambi che ci hanno affossato non li ha fatti il vice, se leggi la partita e poi la butti in vacca è come scalare l'everest solo per buttarti di sotto inciampando sulla punta.
C'erano due problemi: 
1) Calabria ammonito e rotto e sulla sua fascia il giocatore più in forma del campionato. Chi metti? Il nano che non sa difendere o Kalulu?
2) Tomori e Kalulu non sanno leggere sulle palle alte nei cross, Kjaer sì. Lo togli o lo lasci in campo?


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be com'è che le pirlate lo scorso anno non le facevano?
> ma poi oh col napoli si fa sempre mettere nel sacco da spalletti dai, ma sempre allo stesso modo.
> ma si sveglia o no?


Boh, erano più concentrati ed eravamo nel rush finale contro una marea di squadre senza veri obiettivi. O prendi gol dalla Dinamo con 2 giocatori in area contro 6 e la colpa era che mancava il settimo che era il terzo cc?


----------



## Nevergiveup (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> due cambi che ci hanno affossato non li ha fatti il vice, se leggi la partita e poi la butti in vacca è come scalare l'everest solo per buttarti di sotto inciampando sulla punta.


Dormi sereno dai le occasioni le abbiamo avute e abbiamo giocato nettamente meglio per merito anche di Pioli. Serata storta non c’è da cercare colpevoli stasera su.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Settembre 2022)

Esonerare Pioli e prendere Allegri....ma per piacere !!!


----------



## Kayl (18 Settembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dormi sereno dai le occasioni le abbiamo avute e abbiamo giocato nettamente meglio per merito anche di Pioli. Serata storta non c’è da cercare colpevoli stasera su.


chi metti contro il giocatore più in forma del campionato? Un nano che non sa difendere o Kalulu?
sulle palle alte nei cross facciamo vomitare e l'unico forte è Kjaer. Hai più possibilità di subire gol se lo lasci in campo o se lo togli?
Non ci voleva un genio, bastava lasciare Kjaer e mettere Kalulu per Calabria e la portavamo a casa in carrozza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Boh, erano più concentrati ed eravamo nel rush finale contro una marea di squadre senza veri obiettivi. O prendi gol dalla Dinamo con 2 giocatori in area contro 6 e la colpa era che mancava il settimo che era il terzo cc?


se becchi più di un gol a partita c'è qualcosa che non va. non si può di certo dire che abbiamo incontrato delle corazzate finora...
anzi...


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se becchi più di un gol a partita c'è qualcosa che non va. non si può di certo dire che abbiamo incontrato delle corazzate finora...
> anzi...


Se noti spesso è colpa di Tomori. Purtroppo o hai un giocatore che gioca aggressivo e a tutto campo, o tieni uno che mantiene la posizione ma non ti prende la gente sulla trequarti. Sia oggi che contro la Dinamo sbaglia lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> chi metti contro il giocatore più in forma del campionato? Un nano che non sa difendere o Kalulu?
> sulle palle alte nei cross facciamo vomitare e l'unico forte è Kjaer. Hai più possibilità di subire gol se lo lasci in campo o se lo togli?
> Non ci voleva un genio, bastava lasciare Kjaer e mettere Kalulu per Calabria e la portavamo a casa in carrozza.


il genio è partito con kalulu in panca, fai te.
cioè il più forte del campionato in panca.

con kalulu titolare avrebbe solo dovuto cambiare calabria per kjaer al 45° e avremmo probabilmente vinto.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se ci tirano poco in porta e ogni tiro ci fanno gol e più grave di quanto si possa pensare. Ma se tu sei contento così .....


Io oggi sono contentissimo della prestazione. Che poi io conto poco, invece che sono usciti tra gli applausi di San Siro quello conta tanto


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se noti spesso è colpa di Tomori. Purtroppo o hai un giocatore che gioca aggressivo e a tutto campo, o tieni uno che mantiene la posizione ma non ti prende la gente sulla trequarti. Sia oggi che contro la Dinamo sbaglia lui.


a volte è colpa sua. e perchè oggi era titolare con kalulu in panca allora?
bo sono allibito.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Qualcuno si ricorda che ci mancava un certo Leao?


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ci vedi bene, bravo.
> come lo scorso anno.


Certo che ci vedo bene. Come ci vede bene san siro visto che la squadra è uscita tra gli applausi. Poi bravo proprio come l'anno scorso, anche all'andata prendevamo tanti gol. Eppure abbiamo vinto lo scudetto


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a volte è colpa sua. e perchè oggi era titolare con kalulu in panca allora?
> bo sono allibito.


Perchè anche Kalulu fa errori. Non abbiamo Nesta e Maldini.
Sono due giocatori veloci e aggressivi. Il giocatore più attento sulle posizioni e le marcature è Kjaer ed è il motivo per cui giocava


----------



## Antokkmilan (18 Settembre 2022)

Va be ma era scontato…alla prima sconfitta subito Pioli viene criticato. Vogliamo trovare un colpevole? benissimo. Possiamo dire che Dest ha sbagliato e ha perso un sacco di palloni, però per il resto mi sembra che la fortuna il Napoli stasera ne ha avuta tanta. Adesso anche Tomori viene incolpato e mi sembra incredibilmente assurdo visto che ha fatto un partitone, poi se Simeone fa un gran gol non è mica sempre colpa del difensore; se mai la colpa sul gol preso è di Messias che lascia crossare indisturbatamente Mario Rui. rigore salva Napoli nessuno lo dice ? ma vi ricordate il fallo su Leao contro la Fiorentina? ecco lì hanno lasciato correre, qui no, mistero. Parliamone: il Milan stasera ha dimostrato di essere una grandissima squadra, superiore e non di poco al Napoli, senza Leao, chi ha visto la partita non può contestarmi questa cosa qui. Pioli ha sbagliato poco e nulla, ha impostato la partita come andava impostata visto l’assenza di Leao, ma nonostante la mancanza di Leao, il Milan ha creato una miriade di occasioni è solo la sfortuna non ha voluto che almeno pareggiassimo è non dico vittoria, perché sono obiettivo è penso che tutto sommato il pareggio era il risultato più giusto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Con i se e i ma non si va da nessuna parte. Pioli ha fatto delle scelte che possono piacere o meno ma per me abbiamo pagato caro degli errori individuali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vedo bene. Come ci vede bene san siro visto che la squadra è uscita tra gli applausi. Poi bravo proprio come l'anno scorso, anche all'andata prendevamo tanti gol. Eppure abbiamo vinto lo scudetto


e chissenefrega, ci mancherebbe che li fischi.
ma questo non cambia le cose.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè anche Kalulu fa errori. Non abbiamo Nesta e Maldini.
> Sono due giocatori veloci e aggressivi. Il giocatore più attento sulle posizioni e le marcature è Kjaer ed è il motivo per cui giocava


kalulu non sbaglia praticamente mai. comunque è il migliore per distacco.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se becchi più di un gol a partita c'è qualcosa che non va. non si può di certo dire che abbiamo incontrato delle corazzate finora...
> anzi...


Oddio, abbiamo incontrato quasi solo medio alte a parte Samp e Dinamo. Le neopromosse non le abbiamo viste neanche col binocolo per dire. 

Comunque il problema dei gol presi c'è, ma al momento non è una questione di modulo per me. Qua sembra che ci bucano 70 volte a partita, mentre ci fottono sempre su un singolo errore individuale. Faccio fatica a pensare che coi 3 a cc sarebbe stato diverso visto i tipi di gol che abbiamo preso. 

Comunque ci siamo condannati al cc a 2 quando abbiamo preso CDK. Io avrei nettamente preferito l'esterno dx per fare il 433, ma hanno deciso diversamente. A meno che non si passi al 4312 o 4321 si andrà avanti così. 

Vedremo a fine stagione se hanno avuto ragione o no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Oddio, abbiamo incontrato quasi solo medio alte a parte Samp e Dinamo. Le neopromosse non le abbiamo viste neanche col binocolo per dire.
> 
> Comunque il problema dei gol presi c'è, ma al momento non è una questione di modulo per me. Qua sembra che ci bucano 70 volte a partita, mentre ci fottono sempre su un singolo errore individuale. Faccio fatica a pensare che coi 3 a cc sarebbe stato diverso visto i tipi di gol che abbiamo preso.
> 
> ...


ma tutti i gol possono essere ricondotti ad errori individuali, sempre, non facciamo come gli interisti che "è colpa di handanovic".


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> kalulu non sbaglia praticamente mai. comunque è il migliore per distacco.


Intanto kalulu gioca sul centro destra e tomori sul centro sinistra.
E che non sbagli praticamente mai non è vero. Se vuoi te ne cito un paio


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io oggi sono contentissimo della prestazione. Che poi io conto poco, invece che sono usciti tra gli applausi di San Siro quello conta tanto


Dici? Pensa. Io avrei preferito uscire tra i fischi ma con una vittoria, punti di vista.abbiamo giocato bene, e aver perso su 2 errori di concetti del allenatore e abbastanza grave. E siamo al 10 gol preso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Intanto kalulu gioca sul centro destra e tomori sul centro sinistra.
> E che non sbagli praticamente mai non è vero. Se vuoi te ne cito un paio


cita


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dici? Pensa. Io avrei preferito uscire tra i fischi ma con una vittoria, punti di vista.abbiamo giocato bene, e aver perso su 2 errori di concetti del allenatore e abbastanza grave. E siamo al 10 gol preso.


Io no. Sono milanista, mica juventino...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si ricorda che ci mancava un certo Leao?


Quell'incapace di Fabbri oggi sarà soddisfatto, ci ha incasinato la partita con la Sampdoria e questa di oggi.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cita


A mente Milan - Spezia dello scorso anno ad esempio o con l'Inter sbaglia su Lautaro e lascia il buco in mezzo.
Ci sono errori di entrambi, come detto non sono Nesta e Maldini.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Dici? Pensa. Io avrei preferito uscire tra i fischi ma con una vittoria, punti di vista.abbiamo giocato bene, e aver perso su 2 errori di concetti del allenatore e abbastanza grave. E siamo al 10 gol preso.



Giocare bene non ti garantisce il risultato. Sinceramente aver perso fa male ma se avessimo perso essendo dominati sarebbe stato peggio.


----------



## Tobi (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Subiamo 1-2 gol ogni partita . Chiaramente c’è qualcosa che non va. Sopratutto a destra dove possono crossare tutti liberissimi. Che quella fascia era un problema era noto, ora vediamo cosa significa in campo, purtroppo.
> 
> inserire Dest oggi era una follia assoluta ed inspiegabile. Un giocatore che. In ha Mai provato seriamente lo fa giocare contro l avversario più ostico in Serie A. Veramente inspiegabile questo tipo di scelta. Ha copiato gli errori commessi da Limone contro l Udinese:
> Anche Adli lo ha ignorato fino ad ora e poi lo inserisce nella partita peggiore . Gestione difficile da capire



I problemi difensivi della fascia destra rimarrebbero anche con l'ala destra forte. La catena è composta da: 

Messias Bennacer Calabria Kalulu

A mio avviso il problema parte dal centrocampo, a 2 dopo 60-65 minuti calano di rendimento i nostri mediani, e subiamo imbucate oltre a fare scelte poco lucide (raddoppiare dove non serve, triplicare dove non serve ecc) 

A questo poi si aggiunge anche la difficoltà sulle palle alte dei nostri centrali.

Si dovrebbe pensare ad un centrocampo a 3 aggiungendo pobega, mantenendo il trequartista e giocando con due punte

4 3 1 2


----------



## sampapot (18 Settembre 2022)

secondo me Pioli un pò di colpa ce l'ha, se vogliamo cercare il pelo nell'uovo....ha schierato Krunic dall'inizio e Messias a partita in corso.
Il primo si sa, più di tanto non può fare...il secondo è giù di forma e schierarlo in quelle condizioni vuol dire giocare in 10, per giunta contro il napoli (sul gol di Simeone non ha contrastato sul cross)...avrei dato più spazio ad Adli, magari schierandolo a destra, tanto non può fare peggio di Messias visto nelle ultime uscite.
Magari senza infortunati le cose sarebbero andate diversamente, ma qui non ci può fare niente


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io no. Sono milanista, mica juventino...



Sei fortunato se ti accontenti di giocare bene e perdere.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Giocare bene non ti garantisce il risultato. Sinceramente aver perso fa male ma se avessimo perso essendo dominati sarebbe stato peggio.


Mi incasso di più se merito di vincere e perdo, piuttosto che perdo se gli altri sono superiori. Però in linea di massima ci sta quello che dici.


----------



## mil77 (18 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sei fortunato se ti accontenti di giocare bene e perdere.


Certo da sempre preferisco giocare bene e perdere che fare un tiro in porta e vincere 1a0. Ripeto sono milanista....quando si gioca come stasera e non si vince non si può dire niente a nessuno, quando vinco 1a0 con un tiro in porta, mi addormento durante la partita e quando finisce non sono soddisfatto.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tutti i gol possono essere ricondotti ad errori individuali, sempre, non facciamo come gli interisti che "è colpa di handanovic".


Sì, ma io non sono convinto che coi 3 a cc avresti evitato quegli errori lì...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (18 Settembre 2022)

Non ha ancora trovato la quadra dopo la partenza di kessie
Forse se non cambia modulo non la troverà mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A mente Milan - Spezia dello scorso anno ad esempio o con l'Inter sbaglia su Lautaro e lascia il buco in mezzo.
> Ci sono errori di entrambi, come detto non sono Nesta e Maldini.


milan spezia 5 ere geologiche fa e con l'inter non ha sbagliato proprio niente.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> milan spezia 5 ere geologiche fa e con l'inter non ha sbagliato proprio niente.


Quindi star li a tenere Lautaro un'ora spalle alla porta per dargli tutto il tempo di controllarla, giocarla e nel mentre lasciare un buco in difesa dietro è normale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma io non sono convinto che coi 3 a cc avresti evitato quegli errori lì...


ah neanche io sono solo ipotesi. 
i fatti mi fanno pensare a questo.


----------



## TheKombo (18 Settembre 2022)

Ha sbagliato alcune scelte ? Forse, avendo perso, tutto si apre a molteplici interpretazioni.
Ma la prestazione è stata buonissima.
Secondo me, in questo primissimo tratto di stagione ci è mancata solo un pizzico di attenzione e "cattiveria" in alcuni momenti delle partite. Ci stá, siamo a metà settembre, ma la squadra c'è alla grande e anche oggi l'ha dimostrato.


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2022)

Non c'è nulla da criticare, lo scudetto che doveva vincere era quello dell'anno scorso e ci è riuscito.
La riconferma sarebbe assai goduriosa per staccare quei cessi e tornargli sopra.
Purtroppo il mercato (l'ennesimo) è stato fatto all'insegna del barbonaggio.
Ala destra e il ostituto di Kessie non sono arrivati e nel campo si vede la mancanza di ciò.
Mi rode solo che la striscia si sia fermata a 22, peccato.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2022)

La Juve di Conte imbattuta nel 2012 fu dominata dall'Inter di Stramaccioni in casa. Ieri sera è stato un episodio e non siamo stati nemmeno dominati, anzi.
Sinceramente si fa troppo casino per questa sconfitta immeritata. Ma me lo aspettavo. Però io a maggio dello scorso anno ho fatto mea culpa dopo essermela presa con Pioli.
I punti persi da lui quest'anno sono i 2 col Sassuolo per il resto nulla da dire.

P. S. E poi che noia la storia del mercato. La squadra che vince lo scudetto avrà fatto il miglior mercato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

Io ad un allenatore chiedo di dare alla squadra un gioco con il quale la mia squadra ha molte occasioni e la squadra avversarie poche. Che questo lo ottenga attraverso un dominio del gioco, che costruisca un gruppo sano dove tutti danno il loro massimo.

Chiedergli di tirare in porta piú precisamente o di avere sempre la fortuna dalla nostra parte mi sembra eccessivo.

Ieri un plauso per come ha preparato la partita, ricordo che in attacco ci mancavano Leao, Rebic, Origi, Ibrahimovic. Eppure abbiamo dominato il gioco.


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2022)

Come abbiamo fatto il filotto di vittorie / risultati utili che ci ha portato allo scudetto? Con 3 in mediana (finto 3/4ista). Avevamo abbandonato il gioco per il non gioco con quella impostazione? Assolutamente no.
Hanno preso Milinkovic per Kessie più l'ala destra forte per andare a piallare gli avversari? NO.
Ieri sera la partita l'ha preparata bene e meritavamo molto di più ma dall'inizio del campionato è venuta meno quella solidità che tanto ci ha dato. Pioli ha la mia stima e riconoscenza ma non ha una rosa per "fare il Guardioli".
Abbiamo la possibilità di arrivare alla seconda stella ma non abbiamo la rosa per fare i "fenomeni", e non lo dico / penso per la partita di ieri sera ma è la mia idea fin dall'inizio, dopo il mercato estivo "monco". Per andare sempre a 300 all'ora devi avere un motore che lo può fare girando sotto il limite massimo.


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Settembre 2022)

Io al mister chiedo solo di inventarsi qualcosa per ritrovare la solidità persa di anno scorso.
Trovi il modo per fare 10 partite e 3 goal subiti in totale con 7 cleen sheet e facciamo 10 vittorie.
L’obiettivo ora deve essere solo tornare a non subire goal, anzi non subire nessun tiro, come anno scorso. Il resto verrà da solo


----------



## Route66 (19 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io al mister chiedo solo di inventarsi qualcosa per ritrovare la solidità persa di anno scorso.
> Trovi il modo per fare 10 partite e 3 goal subiti in totale con 7 cleen sheet e facciamo 10 vittorie.
> L’obiettivo ora deve essere solo tornare a non subire goal, anzi non subire nessun tiro, come anno scorso. Il resto verrà da solo


Concordo con quanto dici ma penso che si voglia arrivare ad una sorta di Lanciano 2.0 ed il percorso di transizione in atto da un Kessie "trequartista" ad un trequartista vero (CDK) non è ancora stato completato e non sappiamo nemmeno quali vantaggi ci porterà(io sono fiducioso).
Nonostante ieri sera avessimo fuori la nostra punta di diamante, il suo sostituto naturale Rebic e il sostituto possibile Origi la partita alla fine l'abbiamo fatta noi ed abbiamo creato numerose palle goal che abbiamo fallito miseramente.
Al Mister chiedo solamente il perchè della presenza di Kjaer dal primo minuto in quanto il Napoli era senza centravanti e davo per certa la coppia Pierino/Tomori con il primo che sarebbe scivolato a dx ad un certo punto della ripresa al posto del capitano.
L'ammonizione presa al minuto 18 in quel modo cosi evidente, banale e netto con conseguente sostituzione all'intervallo a mio avviso è stata la chiave in negativo della partita.
Mister perchè?!


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Juve di Conte imbattuta nel 2012 fu dominata dall'Inter di Stramaccioni in casa. Ieri sera è stato un episodio e non siamo stati nemmeno dominati, anzi.
> Sinceramente si fa troppo casino per questa sconfitta immeritata. Ma me lo aspettavo. Però io a maggio dello scorso anno ho fatto mea culpa dopo essermela presa con Pioli.
> I punti persi da lui quest'anno sono i 2 col Sassuolo per il resto nulla da dire.
> 
> P. S. E poi che noia la storia del mercato. La squadra che vince lo scudetto avrà fatto il miglior mercato.


sono 14/21 in campionato e 4/6 in CL.
bene ma non benissimo considerando tutto, anche il calendario.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2022)

Pioli fa parte di un ristretto gruppo (insieme a Maldini, Calabria, Saele, Leao, Pobega) odiati da parte della tifoseria, e appena perdiamo o fanno errori partono crociate contro di loro
Pioli potrebbe pure vincere la CL ma ci sarà sempre qualcuno che lo criticherà per partito preso, ieri ci ha dato dimostrazione di come siamo superiori in A, sottomettendo il Napoli per 95 minuti. Il resto sono chiacchiere da bar


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Pioli fa parte di un ristretto gruppo (insieme a Maldini, Calabria, Saele, Leao, Pobega) odiati da parte della tifoseria, e appena perdiamo o fanno errori partono crociate contro di loro
> Pioli potrebbe pure vincere la CL ma ci sarà sempre qualcuno che lo criticherà per partito preso, ieri ci ha dato dimostrazione di come siamo superiori in A, sottomettendo il Napoli per 95 minuti. Il resto sono chiacchiere da bar


A me non si puo' certo dire di essere un odiatore seriale di Pioli

Ma il 90 % delle volte che fa cose, diciamo strane, la cosa finisce male.

E' statistico ormai


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me non si puo' certo dire di essere un odiatore seriale di Pioli
> 
> Ma il 90 % delle volte che fa cose, diciamo strane, la cosa finisce male.
> 
> E' statistico ormai


Stasera non ha fatto errori, se per voi è stato uno sbaglio togliere Kjaer e Calabria ammoniti nella fascia dell'esterno più forte in A (dopo il nostro Leao) abbiamo punti di vista diversi, ma non parlerei di un errore di Pioli
Per il resto è stato perfetto, abbiamo giocato con due esterni che non sarebbero titolari nemmeno nella Fiorentina, e nonostante questo abbiamo dominato


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Stasera non ha fatto errori, se per voi è stato uno sbaglio togliere Kjaer e Calabria ammoniti nella fascia dell'esterno più forte in A (dopo il nostro Leao) abbiamo punti di vista diversi, ma non parlerei di un errore di Pioli
> Per il resto è stato perfetto, abbiamo giocato con due esterni che non sarebbero titolari nemmeno nella Fiorentina, e nonostante questo abbiamo dominato



Abbiamo versioni differenti di cosa è bene e cosa è male.

Se fai 100 azioni di attacco, ma non segni, hai un attacco che ha fatto malissimo.
Se ti attaccano 2 volte e becchi due gol, hai una difesa che ha fatto malissimo.

Noi avremo pure vinto moralmente, ma i 3 punti li ha fatti il Napoli


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2022)

Seriamente qualcuno ha il coraggio di attaccare Pioli? Se Leao era squalificato è colpa sua? 
Se Origi veniva da uno stop di mesi è colpa sua? Se Rebic ha l'ernia è colpa sua? 
Se giochiamo bene, creiamo tante palle goal, la fortuna non è dalla nostra e prendiamo goal perchè Tomori è disattento è colpa sua?
Se Calabria si fa male e siamo costretti a mettere Dest che in fase difensiva è osceno/(e lo sapevamo tutti a aperte certi "tifosotti") è colpa sua?


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Abbiamo versioni differenti di cosa è bene e cosa è male.
> 
> Se fai 100 azioni di attacco, ma non segni, hai un attacco che ha fatto malissimo.
> Se ti attaccano 2 volte e becchi due gol, hai una difesa che ha fatto malissimo.
> ...


E in cosa avrebbe sbagliato Pioli?
Se hai come esterni Krunic e Saele come puoi capitalizzare le produzione offensiva?
Nel calcio poi c'è sempre il fattore fortuna, se la prima traversa fosse entrata saremmo andati in vantaggio noi, se la seconda fosse entrata avremmo finito in pareggio
Il problema in difesa invece c'è, effetto collaterale del nostro tipo di gioco (tutte le big europee spesso finiscono le partite con gol subiti) e un duetto di centrali un po' troppo distratto in questo inizio


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> E in cosa avrebbe sbagliato Pioli?
> Se hai come esterni Krunic e Saele come puoi capitalizzare le produzione offensiva?
> Nel calcio poi c'è sempre il fattore fortuna, se la prima traversa fosse entrata saremmo andati in vantaggio noi, se la seconda fosse entrata avremmo finito in pareggio
> Il problema in difesa invece c'è, effetto collaterale del nostro tipo di gioco (tutte le big europee spesso finiscono le partite con gol subiti), l'importante è farne uno in più, non in meno


Kjaer per pierino, non sarebbe cambiato nulla eh, ma è una Piolata, non c'era alcuna ragione per farlo.
E' solo per farti capire cosa intendo.
Quando fa la Piolata strana, anche se non causale, poi la partita non va come pensavamo.

Poi l' altra Piolata era stata la sostituzione di Calabria, ma *se è vero* che aveva problemi muscolari, faccio retromarcia, non lo potevo sapere al momento nemmeno io.

Comunque amen, non voglio farla più lunga di quel che è, in fondo è calcio, sport episodico.

Ma non mi piace quando si inventa cose, ecco, tutto qui.

Se la difesa titolare è Tomori-Kalulu, da un anno e ci abbiamo vinto uno scudetto, se stanno bene nella partita più importante li fai giocare, non devi nemmeno chiederti perchè o per come.
Se non lo fai, stai facendo una Piolata delle tue 

Anche su Krunic esterno ci sarebbe qualcosa da dire, ma appunto preferisco non dire nulla, altrimenti diventa una crociata ridicola contro Pioli, e non è questo il mio intento.

A me Krunic non dispiace come rincalzo, ma dopo 50 volte che lo provi esterno e non combina nulla, anche basta...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Io al mister chiedo solo di inventarsi qualcosa per ritrovare la solidità persa di anno scorso.
> Trovi il modo per fare 10 partite e 3 goal subiti in totale con 7 cleen sheet e facciamo 10 vittorie.
> L’obiettivo ora deve essere solo tornare a non subire goal, anzi non subire nessun tiro, come anno scorso. Il resto verrà da solo



Però bisogna guardare bene i numeri.

Nelle famose 11 partite finali del campionato, da Napoli-Milan i poi, abbiamo subito 0,63 XG a partita, con picco negativo l'1,08 subito dal Verona.

Quest anno in 7 partite siamo a 0,90 XG a partita quindi 0,27 in più di media. Ma bisogna considerare che nelle 7 partite abbiamo affrontato Inter, Napoli, Atalanta, l'Udinese di quest anno e il Sassuolo che di solito è squadra che crea molto. Già depurando i dati del derby scendiamo a 0,77 molto vicini a quelli dell'anno scorso.

E' chiaro che l'assetto finale dell'anno scorso (con kessie) ci copriva un pò di più, ma creavamo anche leggermente di più (tolta l'ultima giornata a Sassuolo).

Sono differenze sottilissime e il numero di gol è più effetto delle giocate avversarie o di fatalità. I numeri dicono che continuando così i risultati alla lunga dovrebbero essere simili a quelli dell'anno scorso.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna guardare bene i numeri.
> 
> Nelle famose 11 partite finali del campionato, da Napoli-Milan i poi, abbiamo subito 0,63 XG a partita, con picco negativo l'1,08 subito dal Verona.
> 
> ...


Ma che è sto XG

E' calcio, bisogna buttare del cuoio dietro una linea di gesso.

Mica è fisica...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Kjaer per pierino, non sarebbe cambiato nulla eh, ma è una Piolata, non c'era alcuna ragione per farlo.
> E' solo per farti capire cosa intendo.
> Quando fa la Piolata strana, anche se non causale, poi la partita non va come pensavamo.
> 
> ...


Ti rammento che i gol li abbiamo subiti con la coppia Tomori-Kalulu, non con la coppia Kjaer-Tomori.

Che dei 4 tiri del Napoli, 3 sono avvenuti con la coppia Kalulu-Tomori.

Non cercate motivazioni per cose che non esistono.

Ripeto: XG 2,25-1,18 per il Milan : Grande attacco e buona difesa. Poi la palla è tonda.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti rammento che i gol li abbiamo subiti con la coppia Tomori-Kalulu, non con la coppia Kjaer-Tomori.
> 
> Che dei 4 tiri del Napoli, 3 sono avvenuti con la coppia Kalulu-Tomori.
> 
> ...


L' ho pure scritto.
Non sarebbe cambiato nulla.

Ma è una Piolata, se vai avanti con 2 centrali da un anno, e hanno vinto uno scudetto, non cambi nella partita più importante del girone di andata.
Non ha alcun senso.

Speri solo di indovinarla, vincerla comunque, e sentirti dire "colpo geniale di Pioli"
Ci sta, è umano.

Ma ripeto, non ha alcun senso, ed infatti non esiste nessuno al mondo che con i titolari perfettamente abili e arruolabili, non li fa giocare nel "match dell' anno"

Comunque amen, lo dico cosi, ti ripeto che la partita non sarebbe probabilmente cambiata lo stesso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che è sto XG
> 
> E' calcio, bisogna buttare del cuoio dietro una linea di gesso.
> 
> Mica è fisica...



Guardatelo.

E' un indice che misura e pesa le occasioni prodotte e concesse.

E' la vera misura del gioco offensivo prodotto da una squadra e subito dall'altra.

Poi se io metto il giocatore solo davanti al portiere e uno tira e fa palo e gol e l'altro palo e fuori non vuol dire che devi cambiare la fase offensiva.

Se i tuoi avversari tirano solo da 40m, ma uno tira un missile nel 7 mentre il tuo portiere scivola leggermente, non devi cambiare la fase difensiva.

Se vuoi analizzare "con raziocinio" cosa va bene e cosa va male, se stai lavorando bene o male, li devi guardare.

Guardalo studialo e poi fammi sapere se davvero ha poco senso o no.

Dal mio punto di vista è assurdo argomentare in base alle statistiche e rifiutare di analizzare quelle che aiutano veramente a leggere la partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna guardare bene i numeri.
> 
> Nelle famose 11 partite finali del campionato, da Napoli-Milan i poi, abbiamo subito 0,63 XG a partita, con picco negativo l'1,08 subito dal Verona.
> 
> ...


Continuiamo a subire 1/2 gol a partita poi vedremo cosa ci sarà di simile all'anno scorso.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardatelo.
> 
> E' un indice che misura e pesa le occasioni prodotte e concesse.
> 
> ...


Si tutto bello, non discuto i tuoi numeri.

Pero' abbiamo perso, ed il Napoli ha vinto... non è che avere un bel XG mi dia sta grande soddisfazione.

Se hai un XG cosi bello, e poi perdi, quale è la sentenza?
Che attacco o difesa hanno fatto male?
Oppure entrambe?
Oppure il caso?

Che siamo forti lo vedo pure io, anche se adesso non possiamo più permetterci passi falsi.
Se non battiamo sia Empoli che *Juve *iniziamo a distanziarci dalla vetta.

Non è XG, ma è matematica pure questa....


----------



## El picinin (19 Settembre 2022)

Poco da dire,se fai altre 31 prestazioni come quella di ieri sera vinci lo scudetto,non e dello che si riesca a farle,ma ne hai le possibilità,perché quello è il potenziale della tua squadra,le altre non sono in grado di fare 31 prestazioni come la nostra di ieri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si tutto bello, non discuto i tuoi numeri.
> 
> Pero' abbiamo perso, ed il Napoli ha vinto... non è che avere un bel XG mi dia sta grande soddisfazione.
> 
> ...


i numeri dicono ... il caso.

In particolare i numeri additano l'errore di Dest.

Dell'1,18 XG del Napoli 0,78 sono di Politano che ha avuto due occasioni il colpo di testa nel primo tempo, parato da Maigna e il rigore (il grosso dei suoi XG)

Un altra statistica interessante sono gli XA ovvero la misura di qaunte occasioni sono venute da "assistenze" dei compagni, Confrontandole con gli XG si vede quante occasioni vengono dal gioco della tua squadra e quante da giocate individuali o errroro avversari.

Il Milan dei 2,26 XG ne ha 2,20 derivanti da XA ossia da giocate dei compagni.
Il Napoli degli 1,18 XG ne ha solo 0,36 derivanti da XA (ossia da giocate di squadra) e ben 0,82 da giocate individuali o errori degli avversari (in particolare il fallo di Dest).

Se si vuole risolvere un problema, bisogna capire la causa.

Il MIlan difende male? I numeri dico NO.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> i numeri dicono ... il caso.
> 
> In particolare i numeri additano l'errore di Dest.
> 
> ...



Eh vedi, è calcio.
Sport episodico, possiamo qui a farci tutte le paranoie che vogliamo, ma poi pure con sto XG alto, basta un Dest qualunque o scarsissima abilità negli ultimi 16 metri che va tutto a ramengo.

Comunque pazienza, non sono granchè preoccupato sul lungo, qualcosa combineremo perchè la squadra c'è.

Ma iniziamo a dover diminuire i passi falsi adesso.

Con questa media lo scudetto non lo rivinciamo, matematico anche questo.

Quindi gambe in spalla e pedalare, facciamo rendere l' XG in qualche gol in più davanti, e qualche cappellata in meno in difesa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh vedi, è calcio.
> Sport episodico, possiamo qui a farci tutte le paranoie che vogliamo, ma poi pure con sto XG alto, basta un Dest qualunque o scarsissima abilità negli ultimi 16 metri che va tutto a ramengo.
> 
> Comunque pazienza, non sono granchè preoccupato sul lungo, qualcosa combineremo perchè la squadra c'è.
> ...


Questa mi sembra una giusta lettura.

Anche se sulla media, dato il calendario, non è così male,

Comunque guardale queste statistiche danno una lettura molto più esatta di come è andata la partita rispetto alle "sensazioni" dei giornalisti, orientati in gran parte dal risultato.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Certo che ci vedo bene. Come ci vede bene san siro visto che la squadra è uscita tra gli applausi. Poi bravo proprio come l'anno scorso, anche all'andata prendevamo tanti gol. Eppure abbiamo vinto lo scudetto



Prestazione maiuscola, poteva finire 4-2 e allora molti commenti sarebbero stati ben diversi.
Non siamo interisti e accettiamo la sconfitta, lasciamo i "secieraleao" e "semeretnonparava" e "senonprendevamoilegni" agli altri, ma oggettivamente con un po' di fortuna in più sarebbe stata una mezza piallata ai napoletani.
Peccato, guardare avanti, più cattivi e concentrati di prima.


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a subire 1/2 gol a partita poi vedremo cosa ci sarà di simile all'anno scorso.


Alla fine del girone di andata dell'anno scorso avevamo preso 22 gol in 19 partite...


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli, dimostra di essere intelligente, fatti aiutare. Chiedi dei nuovi innesti nello staff per i calci piazzati e per la preparazione atletica perché tu e i tuoi scagnozzi attuali chiaramente non ce la fate. Ormai l'allenatore è un manager che gestisce un gruppo di lavoro di 20-30 persone, non c'è niente di male nel fare un upgrade.


----------



## Kayl (2 Ottobre 2022)

secondo gol stagionale con una furbata in rimessa laterale, nel derby Theo batte subito per Leao lasciato solo, ieri Tonali per Leao abbandonato dietro. Inizio a pensare che sia una cosa fatta apposta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Ottobre 2022)

La sua gestione dei nuovi ancora mi lascia abbastanza perplesso. O sono cessi a pedali e il nostro mercato un disastro totale o non capisco proprio la sua gestione. 
Vranckx (soli 12 minuti) , Adli (54 minuti), Thiaw (0 minuti). Dest gioca un po vista l'emergenza totale (108 minuti). Anche Pobega ha potuto ritargliarsi qualche spazio. Sopratutto per quanto riguarda Adli e Vranckx sono abbastanza sorpreso. Tonali e Bennacer le stanno giocando praticamente tutte e per me sono a forte rischio infortunio muscolare.
In qualche intervista parlava di Adli che non vede come centrocampista ma trequartista o ala destra. Spero che la nostra serie infinita di infortuni magari porti ad un suo utilizzo e forse scopriamo un buon giocatore, il titolare sara sicuramente il marito Krunic. Anche i nostri due titolarissimi Tomori e Kalulu sono entrati in campo solo dopo infortuni che hanno costretto Pioli a farli giocare. Speriamo di trovare un altro campioncino nascosto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (3 Ottobre 2022)

Il mister nelle situazioni di emergenza ha sempre tirato fuori soluzioni fantasiose e fatto emergere nuove certezze dalle retrovie.. speriamo si confermi abile in questo. L'emergenza darà parecchio spazio ai nuovi, sarebbe oro ritrovarsi con nuove storie alla Kalulu in primavera... vediamo se gli scout hanno pescato bene anche questa volta.


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il mister nelle situazioni di emergenza ha sempre tirato fuori soluzioni fantasiose e fatto emergere nuove certezze dalle retrovie.. speriamo si confermi abile in questo. L'emergenza darà parecchio spazio ai nuovi, sarebbe oro ritrovarsi con nuove storie alla Kalulu in primavera... vediamo se gli scout hanno pescato bene anche questa volta.


Sono d'accordo con questo approccio positivo ma da estimatore di Pioli che lo ha sempre difeso devo muovergli una critica costruttiva. Per il terzo anno di fila, ad ottobre, nel periodo di picco del doppio impegno campionato/coppa, abbiamo un'ecatombe di infortuni. E se un anno fa alcuni erano Covid e altri infortuni traumatici (il polso di Maignan), ora sono tutti muscolari. Mi sembra chiaro che qualcosa nella preparazione vada rivisto e il Mister, che risponde sempre con serenità a tutte le critiche, ogni volta che viene posta la questione reagisce piuttosto stizzito. Nervo scoperto? Una soluzione però deve essere trovata perchè la scorsa stagione abbiamo perso una marea di punti a novembre/dicembre in piena emergenza infortuni e non sempre puoi essere capace di recuperare al ritorno...

Riguardo i nuovi, è vero che Pioli è più lento di altri ad inserire i nuovi ma è anche innegabile che la società abbia preso giovani molto acerbi. Pobega che viene dalla Serie A infatti ha avuto più spazio così come Dest dal Barcellona. Il tema semmai è da porre alla dirigenza. Giusto ed affascinante puntare sul progetto giovani ma in ogni sessione di mercato dovrebbero arrivare 1-2 giocatori già pronti per le esigenze della rosa.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tutti gli appunti sulla preparazione fisica sono corretti.

Ma se invece, senza codesta preparazione fisica all' estremo non renderemmo tanto?

Comunque non me la sento di puntare il dito, nel senso, lo scorso anno nel girone di ritorno non abbiamo avuto infortuni.

Che i nostri preparatori funzionano a semestri alternati? Sarebbe altrettanto strano


----------



## Solo (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La sua gestione dei nuovi ancora mi lascia abbastanza perplesso. O sono cessi a pedali e il nostro mercato un disastro totale o non capisco proprio la sua gestione.
> Vranckx (soli 12 minuti) , Adli (54 minuti), Thiaw (0 minuti). Dest gioca un po vista l'emergenza totale (108 minuti). Anche Pobega ha potuto ritargliarsi qualche spazio. Sopratutto per quanto riguarda Adli e Vranckx sono abbastanza sorpreso. Tonali e Bennacer le stanno giocando praticamente tutte e per me sono a forte rischio infortunio muscolare.
> In qualche intervista parlava di Adli che non vede come centrocampista ma trequartista o ala destra. Spero che la nostra serie infinita di infortuni magari porti ad un suo utilizzo e forse scopriamo un buon giocatore, il titolare sara sicuramente il marito Krunic. Anche i nostri due titolarissimi Tomori e Kalulu sono entrati in campo solo dopo infortuni che hanno costretto Pioli a farli giocare. Speriamo di trovare un altro campioncino nascosto.


Vabbé, Pioli lo conosciamo ormai. Quello che mi ha stupito ad Empoli sono stati gli zero minuti di Pobega quando davo per scontato che se ne sarebbe fatti 90 con Tonali/Bennacer ad alternarsi. Non vorrei che l'abbia lasciato fuori perché pure Tommaso aveva qualche problema non dichiarato...


----------



## Kayl (3 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vabbé, Pioli lo conosciamo ormai. Quello che mi ha stupito ad Empoli sono stati gli zero minuti di Pobega quando davo per scontato che se ne sarebbe fatti 90 con Tonali/Bennacer ad alternarsi. Non vorrei che l'abbia lasciato fuori perché pure Tommaso aveva qualche problema non dichiarato...


Pobega doveva entrare con diaz e rebic (si stavano scaldando loro tre) ma si è fatto male kjaer e ha dovuto mettere Dest.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Che guardi però come batte angoli e punizioni la Roma, magari impara qualcosa visto che facciamo schifo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che guardi però come batte angoli e punizioni la Roma, magari impara qualcosa visto che facciamo schifo.


Dai, vuoi dire che il metodo che usiamo noi é una follia totale? La genialata di mettere due giocatori insieme davanti alla bandierina, quando uno di questi potrebbe posizionarsi davanti al area per tirare sulle ribattute e chiudere possibili contropiedi non é una genialata totale?

Sui calci d'angolo siamo probabilmente una delle peggiori squadre in Europa. Quando li battiamo noi non creano mai pericolo. Quando li battono contro di noi c'e da pregare 2 volte su 3.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Dai, vuoi dire che il metodo che usiamo noi é una follia totale? La genialata di mettere due giocatori insieme davanti alla bandierina, quando uno di questi potrebbe posizionarsi davanti al area per tirare sulle ribattute e chiudere possibili contropiedi non é una genialata totale?
> 
> Sui calci d'angolo siamo probabilmente una delle peggiori squadre in Europa. Quando li battiamo noi non creano mai pericolo. Quando li battono contro di noi c'e da pregare 2 volte su 3.


Mi viene da piangere quando vanno in 2 a battere gli angoli. Una cosa stomachevole, è un insulto al l'intelligenza umana. Però se ci fai caso nessuno ne parla.



Puoi togliere il " probabilmente", facciamo pena. Eppure basta far guardare un Po di video di Roma e anche Juve per capire come si dovrebbe fare, e non è un problema di saltatori, è un problema di dove si mette la palla, la mettiamo sul uomo( grave errore) invece si deve mettere nello spazio fra difensori e portiere, e li il giocatore deve semplicemente andare a deviare. Ma è troppo complicato. Meglio andare in 2 a battere gli angoli e mettere 2 uomini fuori posizioni.....siamo dei geni.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere quando vanno in 2 a battere gli angoli. Una cosa stomachevole, è un insulto al l'intelligenza umana. Però se ci fai caso nessuno ne parla.
> 
> 
> 
> Puoi togliere il " probabilmente", facciamo pena. Eppure basta far guardare un Po di video di Roma e anche Juve per capire come si dovrebbe fare, e non è un problema di saltatori, è un problema di dove si mette la palla, la mettiamo sul uomo( grave errore) invece si deve mettere nello spazio fra difensori e portiere, e li il giocatore deve semplicemente andare a deviare. Ma è troppo complicato. Meglio andare in 2 a battere gli angoli e mettere 2 uomini fuori posizioni.....siamo dei geni.


Sembra che ci lavoriamo anche tanto da come dice Pioli... ma di progressi se ne vedono pochi finora.

Noi va detto che nel gioco aereo siamo scarsi in generale, pure in difesa, e questo è un nostro limite strutturale. Alla fine se marcano bene quei due-tre (Giroud piu Kalulu e Tomori, pure loro neanche delle cime), gli altri quando arriva la palla alta si abbassano 

Roma e Juve ne hanno di saltatori, Smalling Bonucci Mancini Ibanez Matic Bremer Vlahovic Milik sono tutti specialisti, molti piu di noi.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Abbiamo un serio problema sulla fascia destra. Sia terzino destro, dove comunque c'è Dest ed all'occorrenza si può mettere Kalulu, che sopratutto sull'esterno destro dove non abbiamo nessun giocatore disponibili e siamo costretti ad adattare
Per questo motivo mi aspetto che Pioli provi un 4321 albero di natale per sfruttare l'abbondanza a centrocampo e trequarti.
La difesa è obbligata. 
A centrocampo Tonali Bennacer e come mezzala uno tra Krunic/Pobega/vranckx
Dietro Giroud, Leao ed uno tra De Ketelaere, Brahim ed Adli


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sembra che ci lavoriamo anche tanto da come dice Pioli... ma di progressi se ne vedono pochi finora.
> 
> Noi va detto che nel gioco aereo siamo scarsi in generale, pure in difesa, e questo è un nostro limite strutturale. Alla fine se marcano bene quei due-tre (Giroud piu Kalulu e Tomori, pure loro neanche delle cime), gli altri quando arriva la palla alta si abbassano
> 
> Roma e Juve ne hanno di saltatori, Smalling Bonucci Mancini Ibanez Matic Bremer Vlahovic Milik sono tutti specialisti, molti piu di noi.


Non ci sta quello che dici, e lo dovresti sapere bene se hai giocato a calcio. 

80% del gol viene fatto da chi batte , anzi da dove viene fatta cadere la palla. 

Basta andare a vedere dove la palla viene colpita/deviata per capire i nostri errori dove sono. Non riusciamo neanche a fare gol su una palla sporca, perché facciamo cadere la palla nel punto sbagliato.

Poi non pensi sia una vera chicca far finta di andare a battere un angolo in 2 ?


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci sta quello che dici, e lo dovresti sapere bene se hai giocato a calcio.
> 
> 80% del gol viene fatto da chi batte , anzi da dove viene fatta cadere la palla.
> 
> ...


Quella del battere in due è una tendenza diffusa. Lo fanno piu o meno tutte. Solitamente quelle scarse sui calci piazzati (tra l'altro anche il City di Guardiola, il PSG e pure il Real, segno che di per se è una soluzione che scelgono molti grandi allenatori non solo Pioli).

Riguardo al chi batte, quello che dici è solo un fattore, importante ci mancherebbe ma non il piu importante. Conta piu di tutto l'istinto e la capacità di chi va sulla palla, perchè in area bisogna saperci giocare, avere cattiveria, istinto, malizia.

E guarda te lo dimostro con un caso pratico che conosciamo fin troppo bene... quando avevamo Calha segnavamo su calcio d'angolo? Quasi mai proprio come adesso.

Bene, Calha l'anno scorso ha stabilito il record della serie A di assist da calcio d'angolo. Non tanti assist, proprio il record in cento e passa anni di campionato. Quindi chi batte conta certo ma fino ad un certo punto. Conta molto di piu avere Skriniar Dzeko Bastoni De Vrij Lautaro... che vanno a saltare.

Noi proprio come siamo costruiti siamo deboli sui calci piazzati, sia a favore che contro. Abbiamo Tonali e Bennacer che calciano discretamente, non benissimo, ma in mezzo chi abbiamo che va a saltare? In pratica, se marcano bene nei blocchi Giroud è fatta.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci sta quello che dici, e lo dovresti sapere bene se hai giocato a calcio.
> 
> 80% del gol viene fatto da chi batte , anzi da dove viene fatta cadere la palla.
> 
> ...


Sta succedendo da un pò di partite.
Credo ci vanno in 2 per far muovere la linea e non dare riferimenti.

Restiamo comunque scarsi, molto scarsi.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sta succedendo da un pò di partite.
> Credo ci vanno in 2 per far muovere la linea e non dare riferimenti.
> 
> Restiamo comunque scarsi, molto scarsi.


In generale, se parliamo del perchè vanno in due il motivo sta nei saltatori che hai. Se ne hai di alti e forti atleticamente, batti diretto e sul portiere, facendoli attaccare sul primo palo.

Se come noi ne hai due come Kalulu e Tomori, piu Giroud... che batti a fare diretto? L'unica è muovere la palla, sperare che l'avversario salga e allarghi gli spazi per permettere ai due centrali, che puntano tutto sull'elevazione, di attaccare la difesa in movimento.

Questo è il motivo tattico per cui le squadre vanno in due a battere. E' una soluzione che adottano generalmente quelle scarse nel gioco aereo, come noi, per cercare di muovere la difesa e sorprenderla.

Per me il colmo piu che altro è quando va Theo a battere, che è l'unico che è forte atleticamente e ha stacco da fermo. Lo commentiamo anche spesso nel forum, lui dovrebbe andare sempre a saltare... sarebbero domande interessanti da fare a Pioli comunque. Di recente gli hanno anche posto la domanda ma molto generica e lui ovviamente l'ha aggirata in scioltezza dicendo che sanno di dover migliorare e che ci stanno lavorando...


----------



## sunburn (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci sta quello che dici, e lo dovresti sapere bene se hai giocato a calcio.
> 
> 80% del gol viene fatto da chi batte , anzi da dove viene fatta cadere la palla.
> 
> ...


A conti fatti, tra noi e le squadre specialiste nei corner ci sono 5-6 gol a stagione di differenza. Per carità, meglio in più che in meno, ma non mi sembra un grosso problema. Il vero problema del reparto offensivo è la qualità. Speriamo che De Ketelaere si dia una svegliata e che Origi ci stupisca, se no la vedo nera perché non è pensabile che Leao faccia due assist e un gol a partita.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In generale, se parliamo del perchè vanno in due il motivo sta nei saltatori che hai. Se ne hai di alti e forti atleticamente, batti diretto e sul portiere, facendoli attaccare sul primo palo.
> 
> Se come noi ne hai due come Kalulu e Tomori, piu Giroud... che batti a fare diretto? L'unica è muovere la palla, sperare che l'avversario salga e allarghi gli spazi per permettere ai due centrali, che puntano tutto sull'elevazione, di attaccare la difesa in movimento.
> 
> ...


In realtà da un pò di partite vanno nella zona del corner in due ma poi batte uno.
Si finge il tiro a rientrare per poi optare per quello a uscire, o viceversa, per non dare riferimenti agli avversari.
Se ci hai fatto caso da un paio di partite vanno in zona corner tonali e benna, uno finta e l'altro calcia.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quella del battere in due è una tendenza diffusa. Lo fanno piu o meno tutte. Solitamente quelle scarse sui calci piazzati (tra l'altro anche il City di Guardiola, il PSG e pure il Real, segno che di per se è una soluzione che scelgono molti grandi allenatori non solo Pioli).
> 
> Riguardo al chi batte, quello che dici è solo un fattore, importante ci mancherebbe ma non il piu importante. Conta piu di tutto l'istinto e la capacità di chi va sulla palla, perchè in area bisogna saperci giocare, avere cattiveria, istinto, malizia.
> 
> ...


Lo sapevo che tiravi fuori il " così fan tutti" , come se visto che lo fanno tutti e una cosa giusta e se non lo fa nessuno è sbagliato....minchiate.

Sul turco puoi avere ragione, bisogna vedere cosa gli chiede lallenatore di oggi e cosa gli chiedeva Pioli però.

Hai voglia di avere i saltatori quando non metti la palla nel posto giusto. Puoi avere 11 Saltatori ma la palla va messo nello spazio non sul uomo come facciamo noi. Visto che sei attento ai particolari vai a vedere dove Juve e Roma mettono palla.

Ma saremo mai D accordo su qualcosa?


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sta succedendo da un pò di partite.
> Credo ci vanno in 2 per far muovere la linea e non dare riferimenti.
> 
> Restiamo comunque scarsi, molto scarsi.



Magari è uno scopiazzare gli altri.

Vuoi che dica una cosa? Noi non segneremmo neanche se giocassimo da soli.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A conti fatti, tra noi e le squadre specialiste nei corner ci sono 5-6 gol a stagione di differenza. Per carità, meglio in più che in meno, ma non mi sembra un grosso problema. Il vero problema del reparto offensivo è la qualità. Speriamo che De Ketelaere si dia una svegliata e che Origi ci stupisca, se no la vedo nera perché non è pensabile che Leao faccia due assist e un gol a partita.


Di statistiche ne capisco poco, però per me sono molto di più di 5/6 perché a naso se noi ne facciamo zero gli altri non ne fanno solo 5/6 in più di noi.

Invece fa una grande differenza, perché i punti che fanno gli altri su palla inattiva noi li dobbiamo recuperare in altro modo, non è una passeggiata. Con la Juve per esempio non temo il calcio giocato ma le loro palle inattive.

Sul resto la penso uguale a te.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Magari è uno scopiazzare gli altri.
> 
> Vuoi che dica una cosa? Noi non segneremmo neanche se giocassimo da soli.


Non credo un allenatore possa non lavorare sui piazzati visto che ci vinci le partite se sei bravo.
Siamo semplicemente scarsi.

Per segnare da corner di testa devi vincere i duelli statici o quelli dinamici, noi siamo scarsi in entrambi.

Vedremo in futuro con la contemporanea presenza di giroud, origi, rebic se cambia qualcosa.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo un allenatore possa non lavorare sui piazzati visto che ci vinci le partite se sei bravo.
> Siamo semplicemente scarsi.
> 
> Per segnare da corner di testa devi vincere i duelli statici o quelli dinamici, noi siamo scarsi in entrambi.
> ...


Lavorare su certe cose non significa che automaticamente li devi fare giuste.

Il principale problema sta dove fai cadere palla. Dovresti sapere che correre al indietro per un difensore e diverso dal saltare semplicemente.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che tiravi fuori il " così fan tutti" , come se visto che lo fanno tutti e una cosa giusta e se non lo fa nessuno è sbagliato....minchiate.
> 
> Sul turco puoi avere ragione, bisogna vedere cosa gli chiede lallenatore di oggi e cosa gli chiedeva Pioli però.
> 
> ...


Non so che dirti... se lo fa anche Guardiola che guadagna 25 milioni l'anno mi sa che hai sbagliato mestiere allora... che ci fai qui??? manda il Curriculum 

Se fosse facile come la fai tu, mi chiedo a che servano gli allenatori.

In realtà, serve batterla in un certo modo, che è un ottimo punto di partenza sono d'accordo con quello che dici, ma poi sono le individualità in area che fanno la differenza. Dire che l'80% dipende da come si batte... Mica si batte un angolo in un museo di cere... fosse cosi semplice farebbero goal tutti.

Visto che da come parli hai giocato a pallone, sai che dalla Serie D in su (dove ho giocato io) un giocatore bravo mette la palla bene nove volte su dieci da fermo. Il difficile è dare taglio e forza, ma determinare dove cade il pallone è proprio elementare.

La migliore in assoluto in Europa sugli angoli è l'Inter comunque. L'anno scorso Calha da solo ha fatto gli assist su angolo di tutta la Roma e la Juve messe insieme. Quindi casomai il riferimento sono loro.

E l'Inter batte nel modo piu elementare. Forte e tagliato sul primo palo (e Calha purtroppo è bravissimo percè calcia forte, effettato e preciso da fermo). Poi sono i saltatori che hanno a fare la differenza.

Noi possiamo migliorare fino ad un certo punto. Possiamo battere meglio di sicuro, e su questo siamo d'accordo , ma non potremo mai essere bravi perchè non abbiamo proprio le caratteristiche. Tra l'altro il problema si pone, anche in modo piu serio, nella nostra area sui calci d'angolo...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non credo un allenatore possa non lavorare sui piazzati visto che ci vinci le partite se sei bravo.
> Siamo semplicemente scarsi.
> 
> Per segnare da corner di testa devi vincere i duelli statici o quelli dinamici, noi siamo scarsi in entrambi.
> ...


Certo, con Giroud Origi e Rebic in campo cambia tutto, li aggiungi ai due centrali, piu Theo e Pobega, non diventa piu tanto banale difendere sui piazzati contro di noi.

Ma quando in campo ci sono Leao, Tonali, Bennacer, Brahim, Saele, Messias, Calabria, Florenzi... siamo scarsi nel gioco aereo e piu di tanto non possiamo pretendere.

Comunque è un problema relativo, noi non siamo una squadra che punta sugli episodi per vincere, abbiamo un'altra filosofia di gioco. Certo i piazzati aiutano, si sa.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so che dirti... se lo fa anche Guardiola che guadagna 25 milioni l'anno mi sa che hai sbagliato mestiere allora... che ci fai qui??? manda il Curriculum
> 
> Se fosse facile come la fai tu, mi chiedo a che servano gli allenatori.
> 
> ...


non si giudicano le persone in base a quanto guadagnano caro, almeno io non l'ho mai fatto, anche se è usanza tipica Italiana farlo. 

Su Come li batta il turco hai ragione, come mai allora non li battiamo cosi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A conti fatti, tra noi e le squadre specialiste nei corner ci sono 5-6 gol a stagione di differenza. Per carità, meglio in più che in meno, ma non mi sembra un grosso problema. Il vero problema del reparto offensivo è la qualità. Speriamo che De Ketelaere si dia una svegliata e che Origi ci stupisca, se no la vedo nera perché non è pensabile che Leao faccia due assist e un gol a partita.


ma infatti in 10 partite è a 4 +4 non a 10+20...


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> non si giudicano le persone in base a quanto guadagnano caro, almeno io non l'ho mai fatto, anche se è usanza tipica Italiana farlo.
> 
> Su Come li batta il turco hai ragione, come mai allora non li battiamo cosi?


Ovviamente era una battuta, per dire che è un argomento abbastanza affascinante e complicato, soprattutto visto da tifosi. Sarebbe bello essere dentro le riunioni tecniche per capire come ci lavorino, fermo restando che a certi livelli tutti i tecnici lo fanno e con staff che fa questo di mestiere. Anche per questo è difficile segnare su piazzato.

Ci lavorano i nostri di sicuro ma lo fanno anche quelli delle altre squadre.

Sul perchè noi non li battiamo cosi lo spiegavo prima come la vedo, lo puoi fare in linea di massima se hai bravi saltatori che sanno attaccare bene il primo palo. Noi con Tomori e Kalulu siamo messi male. Poi ci sono tanti altri dettagli situazionali che andrebbero visti di partita in partita nello specifico. 

Sarebbe un argomento molto interessante da chiedere a Pioli con qualche domanda specifica (cosa che i giornalisti non faranno).


----------



## Manue (4 Ottobre 2022)

Quando giocavo a calcio, a discreti livelli, dilettanti, 
avevamo schemi precisi su come battere gli angoli, in base alla squadra.

1) quando in campo c'erano minimo 5 saltatori, si batteva forte sul primo palo, ovviamente stava ai saltatori attaccare la porta

2) quando in campo erano meno, si andava lunghi sul secondo palo, la palla doveva cadere tra l'area piccola e l'area grande, dove un compagno partendo a bomba da fuori area, arrivava in corsa e cercava di schiacciarla in porta.

penso che sia un mix, 
mettere la palla nel punto giusto, ed avere gli uomini giusti.

Il Milan è una squadra, con la formazione tipo, che difficilmente può far gol su palla da fermo.


----------



## TheKombo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Quando giocavo a calcio, a discreti livelli, dilettanti,
> avevamo schemi precisi su come battere gli angoli, in base alla squadra.
> 
> 1) quando in campo c'erano minimo 5 saltatori, si batteva forte sul primo palo, ovviamente stava ai saltatori attaccare la porta
> ...



Giustissimo anche ai tempi in prima categoria si provava a fare questo.
Il punto è sempre lo stesso, un mix tra ottimo tiratore e giocatori strutturati, abili e scaltri nel gioco aereo, purtroppo noi manchiamo di entrambi (anche sulle punizioni salvo eventi sporadici non siamo mai pericolosi).


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Lavorare su certe cose non significa che automaticamente li devi fare giuste.
> 
> Il principale problema sta dove fai cadere palla. Dovresti sapere che correre al indietro per un difensore e diverso dal saltare semplicemente.


Non si segnava nemmeno con calha a battere. 
Ora li battiamo indubbiamente male ma saltiamo peggio


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si segnava nemmeno con calha a battere.
> Ora li battiamo indubbiamente male ma saltiamo peggio


Sto parlando di punizioni non di angoli.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sto parlando di punizioni non di angoli.


Calha batteva divinamente pure quelle.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Pioli sa che esistono le palle inattive? Sa che si puo prepararle sia nella fase difensiva che quella offensiva?

Vedere Thiago Silva andare a colpire nella nostra area ben 3 volte, 2 volte con Bennacer a coprirlo. Ma che preprazione é?!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Che pena le partite di coppa, roba imbarazzante


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Per la Champions serve altra roba, sia in campo che in panchina.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Ottobre 2022)

se si esce ai gironi può tranquillamente accomodarsi alla porta

grazie di tutto.lo step ce l'hai fatto fare ora arrivederci

è il girone piu agevole ci potesse capitare non esiste di uscire anche stavolta su


----------



## ARKANA (5 Ottobre 2022)

Ma è possibile che li sappiamo noi dal divano i cambi migliore che dovrebbe fare e lui che è quello pagato per capirci qualcosa va in palla totale?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Avrà anche delle colpe eh, alla fine è un medioman. Ma non ti puoi presentare in Champions contro il Chelsea con Krunic, Dest e Ballo Tourè.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Avrà anche delle colpe eh, alla fine è un medioman. Ma non ti puoi presentare in Champions contro il Chelsea con Krunic, Dest e Ballo Tourè.


ok i giocatori sono quello che sono però tu li devi mettere nelle condizioni di rendere al meglio oggi il 4231 inopportuno


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2022)

va be ormai spero sia chiaro, comunque vada a finire quest'anno pioli il prossimo deve fare altro.
il suo culmine l'ha raggiunto ed ora è in confusione totale.

fregato dal suo stesso talebanismo tattico +arroganza annessa.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Ottobre 2022)

Lui è un miracolato,fuori dal Milan tornerebbe su panchine del calibro di Florentia e Lazio*,*ha dei meriti?Sì,ma il campionato italiano oggi come oggi lo vincerebbe pure Aldo Agroppi in panchina.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> ok i giocatori sono quello che sono però tu li devi mettere nelle condizioni di rendere al meglio oggi il 4231 inopportuno


Sicuramente. Ma in certi contesti i grandi giocatori, anche bolliti, servono. Poche questioni. il 60% delle colpe le ha la rosa, Pioli il 40%.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lui è un miracolato,fuori dal Milan tornerebbe su panchine del calibro di Florentia e Lazio*,*ha dei meriti?Sì,ma il campionato italiano oggi come oggi lo vincerebbe pure Aldo Agroppi in panchina.



Quest'anno c'è la seria possibilità che lo vinca Spalletti...


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno c'è la seria possibilità che lo vinca Spalletti...


Ad oggi lo merita senza discussione alcuna.


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2022)

Questa partita non l'ha manco preparata, mi è bastato vedere le marcature.
Quest'anno per me verrà esonerato, non ha idee, ancora è Milan pandemico ma senza Kessie, sempre il solito gioco e palla a Leao, problema è che in Champs per me non puoi presentarti con un cc così leggero, senza sicurezze, senza fisicità, giocando magari a bassi ritmi contro una squadra che comunque stavi anche controllando e dietro non erano sembrati così sul pezzo contro Leao.
Di partite così buttate ne avevo viste anche l'anno scorso, sempre in Champs, ma una caporetto della tattica così mai, eravamo usciti molto meglio, contro il Porto e a Liverpool, quest'anno il vuoto, un allenatore deve avere 1000 idee al secondo ma questo qui per me si è già seduto, è svuotato, basta vedere il mercato "ma sì prendi prendi, va bene tutto" poi in campo dove sono i nuovi? su cosa si è lavorato in estate? eh? a fare i teatrini per i rinnovi di MMM? tutto sul muso, col Milan non si scherza, non vai in coppa con 0 idee SENZA nemmeno preparare la partita che avevi già dato per persa in partenza (basta vedere le marcature).
Ripeto, questo Milan in generale è un pacciugo tattico, non è migliorato e ha perso Kessie, il dramma poi sono certe riserve incollocabili per cui se non hai idea di come giocare in partenza ne avrai anche meno con i cambi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Neanche Limone Inzaghi faceva rientrare la stessa identica squadra dopo i primi 45 minuti.

Lui invece non contento non solo non ha sostituito nessuno all'intervallo, ma ha fatto i cambi solamente dopo aver subito il 2° goal.
Genio, non è un caso se in CL abbiamo praticamente solo sconfitte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Neanche Limone Inzaghi faceva rientrare la stessa identica squadra dopo i primi 45 minuti.
> 
> Lui invece non contento non solo non ha sostituito nessuno all'intervallo, ma ha fatto i cambi solamente dopo aver subito il 2° goal.
> Genio, non è un caso se in CL abbiamo praticamente solo sconfitte



Inzaghi in champion ha sempre fatto bene, è riuscito a passare il girone pure con la lazietta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Neanche Limone Inzaghi faceva rientrare la stessa identica squadra dopo i primi 45 minuti.
> 
> Lui invece non contento non solo non ha sostituito nessuno all'intervallo, ma ha fatto i cambi solamente dopo aver subito il 2° goal.
> Genio, non è un caso se in CL abbiamo praticamente solo sconfitte


Inzaghi in confronto a Pioli in Champions è Ferguson.
Limone ne ha dati 3 al Dortmund ed è passato agli ottavi sia con la Lazio, sia l'anno scorso e ora sono secondi in un girone impossibile.
Noi invece perdiamo più della metà delle partite giocate in sta competizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quest'anno c'è la seria possibilità che lo vinca Spalletti...


spalletti è un buon allenatore, ha una carriera.
pioli ok finchè se una squadra di giovani, ma poi dimostra di avere dei limiti troppo grandi.


----------



## Gamma (5 Ottobre 2022)

Siamo arrivati davvero al punto di preferire Inzaghi a Pioli?

Pioli ha le sue colpe questa sera, ma oggettivamente i ragazzi in campo hanno sbagliato l'impossibile. Anche le cose più semplici, impauriti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questa partita non l'ha manco preparata, mi è bastato vedere le marcature.
> Quest'anno per me verrà esonerato, non ha idee, ancora è Milan pandemico ma senza Kessie, sempre il solito gioco e palla a Leao, problema è che in Champs per me non puoi presentarti con un cc così leggero, senza sicurezze, senza fisicità, giocando magari a bassi ritmi contro una squadra che comunque stavi anche controllando e dietro non erano sembrati così sul pezzo contro Leao.
> Di partite così buttate ne avevo viste anche l'anno scorso, sempre in Champs, ma una caporetto della tattica così mai, eravamo usciti molto meglio, contro il Porto e a Liverpool, quest'anno il vuoto, un allenatore deve avere 1000 idee al secondo ma questo qui per me si è già seduto, è svuotato, basta vedere il mercato "ma sì prendi prendi, va bene tutto" poi in campo dove sono i nuovi? su cosa si è lavorato in estate? eh? a fare i teatrini per i rinnovi di MMM? tutto sul muso, col Milan non si scherza, non vai in coppa con 0 idee SENZA nemmeno preparare la partita che avevi già dato per persa in partenza (basta vedere le marcature).
> Ripeto, questo Milan in generale è un pacciugo tattico, non è migliorato e ha perso Kessie, il dramma poi sono certe riserve incollocabili per cui se non hai idea di come giocare in partenza ne avrai anche meno con i cambi.


bravo. da giugno ci siamo completamente bloccati, anzi siamo regrediti a causa di dettami tattici insulsi.
hanno sbagliato la stagione in fase di mercato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spalletti è un buon allenatore, ha una carriera.
> pioli ok finchè se una squadra di giovani, ma poi dimostra di avere dei limiti troppo grandi.


Spalletti è un ottimo allenatore, però si è dimostrato avere il braccino corto e sul più bello non ha mai vinto alla fine. Tra l'altro vincere col Napoli sarebbe roba epica.

Pioli sarebbe da fucilare solo per questo. Come l'anno scorso Inzaghi, mai avrei detto che Pioli avrebbe uccellato Inzaghi, anche se lo scudetto lo abbiamo vinto perché siamo usciti dalla coppa.

Fossimo rimasti in coppa neanche ce la giocavamo visto che si sarebbero spaccati tutti di nuovo. Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo avuto pochissime defezioni solo per quello


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli non sa cambiare minimamente canovaccio. Non hai esterni di destra e ti presenti con Krunic sulla fascia, ruolo che non sa ricoprire minimamente. Che senso ha mettere un centrocampista centrale sull'esterno? Cambia qualcosa, un centrocampo a tre magari, una difesa a tre, non so, fai qualcosa!
Oltretutto continuiamo a prendere gol, la difesa quest'anno è un colabrodo. Non segniamo mai su calcio d'angolo, ma in compenso li prendiamo da calcio piazzato.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo me giocare questo tipo di partite con soli due centrocampisti è una follia, bisogna trovare un'alternativa.


----------



## numero 3 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me giocare questo tipo di partite con soli due centrocampisti è una follia, bisogna trovare un'alternativa.



Le alternative purtroppo non le hai potute iscrivere alle liste Champions, non mi capacito come hai potuto iscrivere Diaz. Nel secondo tempo unica alternativa era mettere Pobega al posto di Cdk o Krunic e aiutare Benna e Tonali, ma sicuramente Pioli avrà avuto i suoi motivi.
In Europa cmq con quei 2 a centrocampo ci asfalteranno sempre


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2022)

Cambiare modulo prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo prima che sia troppo tardi


Non c'è tempo (cit.)


----------



## folletto (6 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo prima che sia troppo tardi





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me giocare questo tipo di partite con soli due centrocampisti è una follia, bisogna trovare un'alternativa.





numero 3 ha scritto:


> Le alternative purtroppo non le hai potute iscrivere alle liste Champions, non mi capacito come hai potuto iscrivere Diaz. Nel secondo tempo unica alternativa era mettere Pobega al posto di Cdk o Krunic e aiutare Benna e Tonali, ma sicuramente Pioli avrà avuto i suoi motivi.
> In Europa cmq con quei 2 a centrocampo ci asfalteranno sempre


Cambiare modulo ma fino ad un certo punto, ci abbiamo vinto uno scudetto giocando col falso 3/4 e quindi a 3 in mezzo, i ragazzi sanno come farlo e giocando così avevano trovato un equilibrio notevole ribaltando con autorità partite come quelle di Verona e Roma con la Lazio e vincendo parecchie partite rischiando poco o nulla. Nulla vieta poi di giocare determinate partite o parti di partite con il 3/4 cambiando schieramento in corsa come è normale che sia. Purtroppo il mercato è stato fatto in ottica 4231 e lasciando dei "vuoti" che erano noti ma, soprattutto in campionato, potremmo ancora dire la nostra.
Io credo che sia sotto gli occhi di tutti quanto ha sofferto la mediana contro Salisburgo e Chelsea ed anche il qualche partita, anche se poi finita con i 3 punti, in campionato. Il 4231 di Pioli richiede una condizione fisica ottimale, tanto pressing alto e la quasi assenza di errori e anche qualche giocatore che non abbiamo ma il mister che è bravo ma anche un pò presuntuoso ha scelto di puntare forte sul trequartista o forse si è anche sentito costretto a farlo.


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo ma fino ad un certo punto, ci abbiamo vinto uno scudetto giocando col falso 3/4 e quindi a 3 in mezzo, i ragazzi sanno come farlo e giocando così avevano trovato un equilibrio notevole ribaltando con autorità partite come quelle di Verona e Roma con la Lazio e vincendo parecchie partite rischiando poco o nulla. Nulla vieta poi di giocare determinate partite o parti di partite con il 3/4 cambiando schieramento in corsa come è normale che sia. Purtroppo il mercato è stato fatto in ottica 4231 e lasciando dei "vuoti" che erano noti ma, soprattutto in campionato, potremmo ancora dire la nostra.
> Io credo che sia sotto gli occhi di tutti quanto ha sofferto la mediana contro Salisburgo e Chelsea ed anche il qualche partita, anche se poi finita con i 3 punti, in campionato. Il 4231 di Pioli richiede una condizione fisica ottimale, tanto pressing alto e la quasi assenza di errori e anche qualche giocatore che non abbiamo ma il mister che è bravo ma anche un pò presuntuoso ha scelto di puntare forte sul trequartista o forse si è anche sentito costretto a farlo.


Tonali e Bennacer insieme non vanno bene. Infatti l'anno scorso si avvicendano quasi sempre. Quindi o 433 e diamo più spazio a Pobega e Vrankx


----------



## Mika (6 Ottobre 2022)

Con Maignan, Saele, Messias, Theo, Kjaer, Calabria, Florenzi disponibili tra campo e panchina ieri non avremmo perso 3-0. Ah ma vero Calabria è mediocre, Messias è mediocre, Florenzi è mediocre. Qui sembra cambiare modulo è si sistema tutto con queste assenze. Pioli può cambiare modulo come vuole ma sempre le riserve andranno in campo.


----------



## folletto (6 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *Tonali e Bennacer insieme non vanno bene*. Infatti l'anno scorso si avvicendano quasi sempre. Quindi o 433 e diamo più spazio a Pobega e Vrankx


Infatti, per il centrocampo a 2 non vanno bene ma con un altro centrocampista (una mezzala o un "tuttocampista") potrebbero andar bene eccome.


----------



## folletto (6 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con Maignan, Saele, Messias, Theo, Kjaer, Calabria, Florenzi disponibili tra campo e panchina ieri non avremmo perso 3-0. Ah ma vero Calabria è mediocre, Messias è mediocre, Florenzi è mediocre. Qui sembra cambiare modulo è si sistema tutto con queste assenze. Pioli può cambiare modulo come vuole ma sempre le riserve andranno in campo.


Ma secondo me il modulo va cambiato (o alternato) anche con la squadra al completo


----------



## Albijol (6 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Infatti, per il centrocampo a 2 non vanno bene ma con un altro centrocampista (una mezzala o un "tuttocampista") potrebbero andar bene eccome.


Sì sì intendevo quello!


----------



## Manue (6 Ottobre 2022)

bah, 
secondo me state esagerando

Pioli è lo stesso che fino ad oggi, in serie A, ha dominato e mi riferisco a quest'anno, 
contro ogni collega.
Anche contro lo stesso Spalletti,
che deve ringraziare San Gennaro se sono tornati a Napoli coi 3 punti, 
perché in campo li abbiamo surclassati.

Sicuramente non è Ancelotti, 
ma non è neanche un mister da Fiorentina o Lazio, 
ci sta dimostrando che è migliorato e in questo Milan ci può stare.

Il problema è che abbiamo una rosa troppo squilibrata, 
se esce Theo, entra uno da Hellas Verona, 
se esce Calabria, entra uno da Genoa,
se esce Magnan, entra uno da Salernitana.

Poi davanti le soluzioni non sono solo palla a Leao, 
anche Giroud il suo lha fatto.
E' chiaro che Leao fa molto molto di più, ma è un fenomeno, 
ed è giusto sfruttarlo.


----------



## __king george__ (6 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> bah,
> secondo me state esagerando
> 
> Pioli è lo stesso che fino ad oggi, in serie A, ha dominato e mi riferisco a quest'anno,
> ...


se alla lazio c'è sarri con tutto il rispetto ci può stare anche pioli


----------



## Manue (6 Ottobre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se alla lazio c'è sarri con tutto il rispetto ci può stare anche pioli



Perché Sarri è certo che sia uno step migliore di Pioli?
ok ok. punti di vista.


----------



## DavMilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> bah,
> secondo me state esagerando
> 
> Pioli è lo stesso che fino ad oggi, in serie A, ha dominato e mi riferisco a quest'anno,
> ...


se esce Theo, entra uno da serie C,
se esce Calabria, entra uno da serie B,
se esce Magnan, entra un dopo lavorista.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Ottobre 2022)

Io ho fiducia nel mister se posso fare un appunto è: Sei contro il Chelsea, non la prima squadretta che passa, ma diciamolo, nemmeno sta gran corazzata, però lo affronti nel momento peggiore, con molti infortunati. È un sacrilegio fare un po' di catenaccio? 
Non dico come quello osceno fatto dalle melme, ma giocare un filo più coperti e di contropiede. Non mi sarebbe parso un sacrilegio vista la nostra situazione e dico questo aldilà del modulo.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Ottobre 2022)

Non credo che sia accusabile Pioli per l'imbarcata di ieri. Le assenze erano tante e la differenza di qualità si vede. 2 dei 3 gol sono stati presi sulla sinistra dove c'è Ballo, Tomori oramai è diventato una sciagura e non ne prende una.
In difesa poi non ne parliamo sui calci da fermo.

Ora sicuramente la cosa che deve fare è cambiare le carte in tavola perchè con tutte queste assenze non reggiamo questo modulo. Per me bisognerebbe passare ad un 4-3-3 o un 4-3-1-2. Nel primo caso sposterei Leao a destra con Rebic a sinistra e Giroud centrale o ancora CDK falso nueve (ma visto le condizioni in cui si trova direi meglio in panca).

A centrocampo serve un po' di legna, quindi Pobega o Vrancks sono necessari. Krunic va fatto anche lui riposare un po', va bene a gara in corsa ma da titolare non ce la fa.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ieri partita disastrosa come ce ne sono successe in passato (Lille, Atalanta e un derby, tutte finite 3-0).
Noi siamo forti se giochiamo bene e di collettivo, se perdiamo ritmo e distanze siamo molto vulnerabili perchè di sicuro non abbiamo mestiere ed esperienza per gestire partite di CL contro avversari superiori a noi come il Chelsea.

Io vado controcorrente e apprezzo il fatto che Pioli affronti queste partite mantenendo la nostra identità di gioco, senza snaturarsi. E' la qualità che alla lunga ci ha portato dove siamo oggi, ha pagato e sta pagando tutt'ora.

Le assenze non sono un alibi e ancora una volta applausi al mister che in conferenza lo ha ribadito. Siamo una squadra e bisogna giocare da squadra sempre, cosa che non abbiamo fatto ieri. Poi lo sappiamo che le assenze pesano, ovvio, ma mi piace come mentalità, altrochè le frignate patetiche di altri allenatori.

Vediamo se questa sconfitta ci sarà di lezione. Serviva una scossa perchè anche le ultime partite la avevamo giocate con la mentalità giusta, da squadra, pero sempre male, con scarsa attenzione e qualità. Speriamo che la batosta di ieri serva per crescere, che il passo da fare è quello piu difficile per arrivare a competere con questi club che spendono 200 milioni a sessione di mercato.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Ottobre 2022)

Io ho notato una nostra minor brillantezza rispetto al Chelsea.
E forse un eccesso di confidenza nei propri mezzi che appena il Chelsea ha alzato il ritmo ci ha sorpreso.
Facevamo il contrasto giusto, ma la palla vacante tornava a loro sia perché eravamo malposizionati che perché loro erano più veloci.
Ricordiamoci che loro possono apparire in flessione ma con pregi, difetti, fortune e sfortune stanno nei quartieri alti da molto tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ieri partita disastrosa come ce ne sono successe in passato (Lille, Atalanta e un derby, tutte finite 3-0).
> Noi siamo forti se giochiamo bene e di collettivo, se perdiamo ritmo e distanze siamo molto vulnerabili perchè di sicuro non abbiamo mestiere ed esperienza per gestire partite di CL contro avversari superiori a noi come il Chelsea.
> 
> Io vado controcorrente e apprezzo il fatto che Pioli affronti queste partite mantenendo la nostra identità di gioco, senza snaturarsi. E' la qualità che alla lunga ci ha portato dove siamo oggi, ha pagato e sta pagando tutt'ora.
> ...


guarda aspettavo il tuo commento.
se riesci ad apprezzare un suicidio sportivo allora ti devo dire una cosa.
spesso mi dici che la butto in caciara e tu puoi pensarla giustamente come ti pare, ma ora ti dico io che ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi per non ammettere che per 4 mesi ti abbiamo spiegato in 30 modi che pioli e maldini hanno sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile in fase di progetto ma tu li hai difesi come un talebano.

ed ora non ti va di dire ho sbagliato.

3 partite in CL, 3 brutte partite, 3 avversari più o meno modesti per il livello CL.

forse perdiamo le distanze perche in 3 non corrono, pressano e si sbattono? leao giroud e cdk insieme sono un aborto tattico che può reggere forse in serie A, non certo in CL. infatti andiamo sotto continuamente.

non incolpo pioli per tata, ballo sui quali faccio ammenda io, li ho difesi oltre il loro reale valore. ieri hanno davvero dimostrato che vanno bene in lega pro. totalmente inadatti anche alla serie B, ma per tutto il resto si.

prendersela con bennacer che deve coprire 5 km2 è folle.
e se tu hai giocato in difesa in carriera sai che se non sei tranquillo pensi a tutto tranne a quello che devi fare te. tomori sta facendo schifo ma non è concentrato, e tra billy e tata una piccola scusante la ha.

ieri i giocatori son stati mandati al macero con una formazione folle.


----------



## Tobi (6 Ottobre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> se esce Theo, entra uno da serie C,
> se esce Calabria, entra uno da serie B,
> se esce Magnan, entra un dopo lavorista.



Infatti non è la squadra che deve adattarsi all'allenatore ma è l'allenatore che deve adattarsi alla squadra.

Come fai a presentarti in trasferta contro il Chelsea che deve vincere a tutti i costi con Ballo Toure Dest e Krunic attaccante? Non hai fatto giocatori per fare il solito modulo? Adeguati alla situazione 

Tu non devi fare per forza 3 punti, puoi andare con una squadra più equilibrata con un centrocampista in più almeno e CDK nel tridente. Vedi fino al 70 esimo come va la partita se poi ci sono le condizioni per Vincere lasci Leao e metti dentro Rebic. 

Ieri lui è stato il responsabile di questa debacle


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque è già il terzo anno a fila che ci presentiamo in europa pieni zeppi di riserve e facciamo figure barbine...sarebbe l'ora di cambiare staff perché agli altri non viene nemmeno un raffreddore per sbaglio (vedi Napoli, Inter e altri)...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda aspettavo il tuo commento.
> se riesci ad apprezzare un suicidio sportivo allora ti devo dire una cosa.
> spesso mi dici che la butto in caciara e tu puoi pensarla giustamente come ti pare, ma ora ti dico io che ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi per non ammettere che per 4 mesi ti abbiamo spiegato in 30 modi che pioli e maldini hanno sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile in fase di progetto ma tu li hai difesi come un talebano.
> 
> ...


Sulla prima parte ti dico che i conti si fanno alla fine. La passata stagione ho "spiegato in tutti i modi" che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto fino alla fine, anche quando eravamo ben distanti, e in alcuni periodi ero rimasto l'unico bischero a crederci "come un talebano". Poi sappiamo tutti dove eravamo a maggio...

Quindi è un presto per dire che abbia sbagliato io (cosa che mi frega meno del beneamato C) ma soprattutto che abbiano sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile. Vedremo a fine stagione. A me non piace avere ragione, piace festeggiare scudetti e coppe sinceramente.

Sul discorso tattico, ci mancherebbe solo che una squadra come il Milan non si possa permettere tre giocatori offensivi!

Il Chelsea ieri aveva tre punte piu due trequartisti a centrocampo. Ragazzi, per me davvero non sapete digerire le sconfitte, pure contro i campioni del mondo ancora in carica (avversario modesto dai su, ma che cavolo).

Ieri il problema principale comunque è stata la gestione della palla, con una quantità di errori che in CL non ti puoi mai permettere. Poi anche il crollo emotivo sul 2-0, siamo spariti dalla partita, come se fosse già persa, segno che anche sul piano mentale a certi livello c'è ancora parecchio da crescere.
Parlando della difesa, il primo goal è venuto da una palla inattiva, il secondo e il terzo da due palle perse. Quindi OK dare colpe a Ballo Dest e Tata, ma per me per giocare a questi livelli bisogna gestire meglio il pallone e non sbagliare palloni suicidi.


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda aspettavo il tuo commento.
> se riesci ad apprezzare un suicidio sportivo allora ti devo dire una cosa.
> spesso mi dici che la butto in caciara e tu puoi pensarla giustamente come ti pare, ma ora ti dico io che ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi per non ammettere che per 4 mesi ti abbiamo spiegato in 30 modi che pioli e maldini hanno sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile in fase di progetto ma tu li hai difesi come un talebano.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo...tre giocatori così passivi non se li può permettere nessuno (forse solo il PSG)...se a cdk non viene un po' di cattiveria è un bel buco nell'acqua...


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte ti dico che i conti si fanno alla fine. La passata stagione ho "spiegato in tutti i modi" che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto fino alla fine, anche quando eravamo ben distanti, e in alcuni periodi ero rimasto l'unico bischero a crederci "come un talebano". Poi sappiamo tutti dove eravamo a maggio...
> 
> Quindi è un presto per dire che abbia sbagliato io (cosa che mi frega meno del beneamato C) ma soprattutto che abbiano sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile. Vedremo a fine stagione. A me non piace avere ragione, piace festeggiare scudetti e coppe sinceramente.
> 
> ...


Si..ma quanti palloni abbiamo perso per la leggerezza di Giroud, cdk, dest o per la scarsità imabarazzante di ballo toure e krunic?..ogni anno ci presentiamo in condizioni improponibili in europa e le figure sono queste...
L'anno scorso abbiamo svoltato con 3 centrocampisti...giocavamo peggio ma vincevamo e prendevamo molti meno gol


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Si..ma quanti palloni abbiamo perso per la leggerezza di Giroud, cdk, dest o per la scarsità imabarazzante di ballo toure e krunic?..ogni anno ci presentiamo in condizioni improponibili in europa e le figure sono queste...
> L'anno scorso abbiamo svoltato con 3 centrocampisti...giocavamo peggio ma vincevamo e prendevamo molti meno gol


In una stagione da 86 punti ne abbiamo fatti 21 con il finto trequartista, direi che questa cosa sia stata mitizzata un po' troppo.

Puo essere una soluzione. Per me abbiamo un talento cristallino e trovo assurdo cambiare già adesso, pure se capisco l'emotività dei tifosi per una brutta sconfitta.

Bisogna insistere su CDK senza cambiare rotta, che tra qualche tempo avremo un fuoriclasse tale che la sconfitta di ieri non se la ricorderà nessuno. Sta giocando male e deludendo, io me lo aspettavo sinceramente perchè viene dal campionato belga e il salto al Milan è enorme, ma il valore del giocatore è tale che bisogna insistere dandogli fiducia, io la vedo cosi.

Pioli sta tenendo una linea precisa da molti anni ormai. Ha sempre premiato finora. Cambiare idea modulo o mentalità puo salvarti una partita (forse, perchè per me ieri la perdevi pure giocando tutti in difesa) ma sei sicuro che paghi nel lungo periodo, nell'arco di una stagione intera?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte ti dico che i conti si fanno alla fine. La passata stagione ho "spiegato in tutti i modi" che avremmo lottato per lo scudetto fino alla fine, anche quando eravamo ben distanti, e in alcuni periodi ero rimasto l'unico bischero a crederci "come un talebano". Poi sappiamo tutti dove eravamo a maggio...
> 
> Quindi è un presto per dire che abbia sbagliato io (cosa che mi frega meno del beneamato C) ma soprattutto che abbiano sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile. Vedremo a fine stagione. A me non piace avere ragione, piace festeggiare scudetti e coppe sinceramente.
> 
> ...


anche io dicevo che avremmo potuto vincere il campionato, e lo dico anche quest'anno. ma questo significa che va tutto bene? 
ti ricordo che l'obiettivo (anche tuo) è fare il salto di qualità in CL e che finora abbiamo fatto schifo come lo scorso anno.

siamo ad 1/4 di stagione. per ora 0/8 acquisti beccati e modulo stuprato per un giocatore da punto interrogativo.

ti dirò di più, tu dopo lo spezia lo scorso anno hai parlato di 4o posto difficile, lo ricordo bene. quindi non prenderti meriti per aver ragione ora, su 2 fatti non accomunabili.

i giocatori offensivi devono correre, non siamo negli anni 80. noi siamo una squadra che ha bisogno di 11 lottatori, lo ripeti sempre anche tu con la storia degli 11 spartani. ora hai fatto tilt? guarda a me della CL frega zero, come dovresti sapere, perchè è solo un impiccio al campionato che è l'unica cosa che si può vincere. a me fa sbiellare che invece che migliorare, peggioriamo. non ci sono idee se non sbagliate e c'è sempre bisogno dell'infortunio strategico per trovare la via.

si oggi sono molto incacchiato ma mica per la sconfitta, ma perchè ormai è palese che avevo ragione e ciò è grave.

domenica ci sono quei cadaveri dei ladri, che abbiamo insultato per incapacità per 4 mesi.
vediamo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> bah,
> secondo me state esagerando
> 
> Pioli è lo stesso che fino ad oggi, in serie A, ha dominato e mi riferisco a quest'anno,
> ...


Pioli è il miglior allenatore italiano oggi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> bah,
> secondo me state esagerando
> 
> Pioli è lo stesso che fino ad oggi, in serie A, ha dominato e mi riferisco a quest'anno,
> contro ogni collega.



Hai detto benissimo.
In Serie A.

In Europa prende solo inchiulate, che si dia una svegliata.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Pioli è il miglior allenatore italiano oggi


 Che allena in seria A


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo...tre giocatori così passivi non se li può permettere nessuno (forse solo il PSG)...se a cdk non viene un po' di cattiveria è un bel buco nell'acqua...


si il psg che appena sale il livello le busca in ogni ambito.
un po' come noi.
anche loro si esalteranno perchè vincono il campionato? loro almeno vincono le partite 5-0 e hanno soldi infiniti e campioni che fanno spettacolo, nel loro circo. zero tattica zero programmazione e noi ci accomuniamo a questi qui con 1/10 dei soldi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai detto benissimo.
> In Serie A.
> 
> In Europa prende solo inchiulate, che si dia una svegliata.


D’altronde ( non dico te ci mancherebbe rispetto le tue opinioni), in Italia idolatrano Conte ma anche lui non è che in Europa sia un gran chè… eppure la maggior parte invocano/invocavano Conte come il Salvatore della patria.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si il psg che appena sale il livello le busca in ogni ambito.
> un po' come noi.
> anche loro si esalteranno perchè vincono il campionato? loro almeno vincono le partite 5-0 e hanno soldi infiniti e campioni che fanno spettacolo, nel loro circo. zero tattica zero programmazione e noi ci accomuniamo a questi qui con 1/10 dei soldi.


Si d’accordo, ma il loro campionato è veramente mediocre dai


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> D’altronde ( non dico te ci mancherebbe rispetto le tue opinioni), in Italia idolatrano Conte ma anche lui non è che in Europa sia un gran chè… eppure la maggior parte invocano/invocavano Conte come il Salvatore della patria.



Domanda: ma Conte avrebbe fatto qualche cambio durante l'intervallo o avrebbe continuato a subire così passivamente?  

P.S Io ero uno di quelli che voleva Conte, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo e non sono una bandieruola che rinnega le cose.
Perchè quando si arrivava sesti lui era "l'arma" più veloce per migliorare la squadra, dato che gli acquisti latitavano (e ancora oggi sul mercato è così )
Poi chiaro che in Europa avrebbe fatto cahare anche lui (è nel suo dna) e al momento mi tengo il pinolo, nonostante mi faccia incazz4re come una iena


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Infatti non è la squadra che deve adattarsi all'allenatore ma è l'allenatore che deve adattarsi alla squadra.
> 
> Come fai a presentarti in trasferta contro il Chelsea che deve vincere a tutti i costi con Ballo Toure Dest e Krunic attaccante? Non hai fatto giocatori per fare il solito modulo? Adeguati alla situazione
> 
> ...


bravo. 
non vuoi toccare la difesa? ok

benna-tonali
pobega
cdk-rebic-leao

facile facile.


----------



## Tobi (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo.
> non vuoi toccare la difesa? ok
> 
> benna-tonali
> ...



Speriamo di aver imparato qualche lezione ieri sera, martedì sarà fondamentale non perdere


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io dicevo che avremmo potuto vincere il campionato, e lo dico anche quest'anno. ma questo significa che va tutto bene?
> ti ricordo che l'obiettivo (anche tuo) è fare il salto di qualità in CL e che finora abbiamo fatto schifo come lo scorso anno.
> 
> siamo ad 1/4 di stagione. per ora 0/8 acquisti beccati e modulo stuprato per un giocatore da punto interrogativo.
> ...


Dopo lo Spezia cosa ho detto? Per me sbagli utente. Io ho sempre creduto nello scudetto, anzi in quei giorni ricordo che mi scornavo con degli interisti e napoletani per questo.
Ad ogni modo ci sono penso tra i 200 e i 300 miei post che avevano piu o meno i toni di questi durante il girone di ritorno, quindi direi di si, ci ho sempre stra creduto e qui sono forse l'unico, poche balle ora. Se dopo una partita ho scritto qualche post diverso boh, ci puo anche stare, ma sai benissimo come l'ho sempre pensata, a cominciare dal voto che detto al mercato estivo della passata stagione (unico davvero stavolta a dire che avremmo vinto lo scudetto).
Comunque non è importante, a me non interessa avere ragione (forse a te si mi pare) e non vedo nulla di male a cambiare idea.

Si puo essere undici spartani anche con CDK ed è esattamente quello che dobbiamo diventare. Lui è un 2001 di talento incredibile, viene dal campionato belga e mi pare che sia già stato abbandonato da molti tifosi. 

Bene, ricordati di questa discussione tra qualche tempo, quando CDK si sarà completamente ambientato, perchè io adesso non lo metto minimamente in dubbio. Magari sbagliero eh, nessun problema, ma per me è un fuoriclasse e bisogna solo insistere con lui, dandogli appoggio e fiducia, non certo rinnegando tutto e cambiando addirittura modulo per farlo fuori già adesso dopo pochi mesi che è arrivato.

L'unica cosa da fare adesso è prendere questa sconfitta per quello che è, una brutta sconfitta contro una squadra fortissima, senza tagliarsi le vene o le pp, e andare avanti per la nostra strada che comunque il passaggio del turno si giocherà alle ultime due partite, pure dovessimo perdere la partita di ritorno col Chelsea.


----------



## ventu84090 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In una stagione da 86 punti ne abbiamo fatti 21 con il finto trequartista, direi che questa cosa sia stata mitizzata un po' troppo.
> 
> Puo essere una soluzione. Per me abbiamo un talento cristallino e trovo assurdo cambiare già adesso, pure se capisco l'emotività dei tifosi per una brutta sconfitta.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo...ma se adesso fa fatica prova ad allargarlo leggermente e a mettere un centrocampista in più...anche secondo me ha un talento incredibile...ma senza cattiveria agonistica non basta...mi sembra un po' troppo "buono e bravo" e rischia che lo mangino...anche kakà era un bravo ragazzo ma quando faceva le giocate era "cattivo"...


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma Conte avrebbe fatto qualche cambio durante l'intervallo o avrebbe continuato a subire così passivamente?
> 
> P.S Io ero uno di quelli che voleva Conte, non ho problemi ad ammetterlo e non sono una bandieruola che rinnega le cose.
> Perchè quando si arrivava sesti lui era "l'arma" più veloce per migliorare la squadra, dato che gli acquisti latitavano (e ancora oggi sul mercato è così )
> Poi chiaro che in Europa avrebbe fatto cahare anche lui (è nel suo dna) e al momento mi tengo il pinolo, nonostante mi faccia incazz4re come una iena


Questo non lo so, ma Conte e quello che è stato capace, di uscire ai gironi due volte di fila con una squadra forte contro squadre del calibro di: Shaktar, Borussia, Slavia Praga ecc. se andiamo a vedere tutti gli errori commessi da Conte in quegli anni c’è da mettersi la mano tra i capelli…si critica Pioli per l’anno scorso, ma giocatore contro Atletico- Porto- Liverpool era troppo dai, persino guardiola avrebbe fallito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dopo lo Spezia cosa ho detto? Per me sbagli utente. Io ho sempre creduto nello scudetto, anzi in quei giorni ricordo che mi scornavo con degli interisti e napoletani per questo.
> Ad ogni modo ci sono penso tra i 200 e i 300 miei post che avevano piu o meno i toni di questi durante il girone di ritorno, quindi direi di si, ci ho sempre stra creduto e qui sono forse l'unico, poche balle ora. Se dopo una partita ho scritto qualche post diverso boh, ci puo anche stare, ma sai benissimo come l'ho sempre pensata, a cominciare dal voto che detto al mercato estivo della passata stagione (unico davvero stavolta a dire che avremmo vinto lo scudetto).
> Comunque non è importante, a me non interessa avere ragione (forse a te si mi pare) e non vedo nulla di male a cambiare idea.
> 
> ...


magari mi confondo ma non importa, è vero che ci hai sempre creduto anche se magari hai avuto un cedimento.
ci ho sempre creduto anche io e ci credo ancora soprattutto quest'anno. ma se pioli continua così scordatelo.
lo scorso anno ho detto 4000 volte che lo vincevi senza ibra e romagna, preso.
quest'anno ti dico che lo vinci se ti metti a posto tatticamente, altrimenti te lo scordi.

qua non si tratta di abbandonare cdk, qua si sta buttando a mare una stagione per un ideale sbagliato. che è diverso. 11 partite tutte con gli stessi problemi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Speriamo di aver imparato qualche lezione ieri sera, martedì sarà fondamentale non perdere


non modificherà mai il suo impianto.
non lo ha mai fatto se non obbligato dagli infortuni, che ora non abbiamo.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ci mancherebbe pure che si lamentasse degli infortuni quando sono colpa sua e del suo staff. Sono 3 anni che è qua e sono 3 anni che siamo perennemente in emergenza. 

Tra l'altro i giocatori in campionato li avrebbe anche, ma se non li fa giocare...

Lo staff si può anche integrare con professionalità esterne eh? Ma su certe cose Pioli è un talebano.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ci mancherebbe pure che si lamentasse degli infortuni quando sono colpa sua e del suo staff. Sono 3 anni che è qua e sono 3 anni che siamo perennemente in emergenza.
> 
> Tra l'altro i giocatori in campionato li avrebbe anche, ma se non li fa giocare...
> 
> Lo staff si può anche integrare con professionalità esterne eh? Ma su certe cose Pioli è un talebano.


Ma non è colpa sua, tutte le squadre hanno gli infortuni


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo ma fino ad un certo punto, ci abbiamo vinto uno scudetto giocando col falso 3/4 e quindi a 3 in mezzo, i ragazzi sanno come farlo e giocando così avevano trovato un equilibrio notevole ribaltando con autorità partite come quelle di Verona e Roma con la Lazio e vincendo parecchie partite rischiando poco o nulla. Nulla vieta poi di giocare determinate partite o parti di partite con il 3/4 cambiando schieramento in corsa come è normale che sia. Purtroppo il mercato è stato fatto in ottica 4231 e lasciando dei "vuoti" che erano noti ma, soprattutto in campionato, potremmo ancora dire la nostra.
> Io credo che sia sotto gli occhi di tutti quanto ha sofferto la mediana contro Salisburgo e Chelsea ed anche il qualche partita, anche se poi finita con i 3 punti, in campionato. Il 4231 di Pioli richiede una condizione fisica ottimale, tanto pressing alto e la quasi assenza di errori e anche qualche giocatore che non abbiamo ma il mister che è bravo ma anche un pò presuntuoso ha scelto di puntare forte sul trequartista o forse si è anche sentito costretto a farlo.


Diverso giocare in campionato con 2 cc e in Europa, molto diverso.

I ritmi in Europa si alzano tantissimo ,solo 2, uno fra l'altro nanetto non bastano, la lezione dell'anno scorso non è servita non abbiamo imparato.


----------



## Solo (6 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non è colpa sua, tutte le squadre hanno gli infortuni


Noi siamo perennemente al top delle classifiche degli infortunati.


----------



## neversayconte (6 Ottobre 2022)

la colpa della sconfitta è da imputare allo staff tecnico che in un certo periodo dell'anno li fa rompere tutti. agli altri non capita così puntualmente.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> magari mi confondo ma non importa, è vero che ci hai sempre creduto anche se magari hai avuto un cedimento.
> ci ho sempre creduto anche io e ci credo ancora soprattutto quest'anno. ma se pioli continua così scordatelo.
> lo scorso anno ho detto 4000 volte che lo vincevi senza ibra e romagna, preso.
> quest'anno ti dico che lo vinci se ti metti a posto tatticamente, altrimenti te lo scordi.
> ...


CDK è un trequartista, lo abbiamo preso per giocare dove sta giocando. Lo vedi in altri ruoli? Io no sinceramente.

Quindi è una scelta che devi portare fino in fondo. Hai scommesso sul suo talento e devi insistere.

Mettere a posto tatticamente cosa intendi? Possiamo cambiare sistema di gioco... boh ci sta anche, non in un periodo dove giochi ogni tre giorni e non hai tempo per allenarti bene. Le cose non si improvvisano. In generale poi bisogna vedere cosa guadagni e cosa lasci nel cambiamento.

Per me invece la strada è quella giusta. Bisogna fare meglio quello che stiamo già facendo. Se riusciamo facciamo un enorme passo avanti nella nostra crescita, perchè iniziamo ad avere una rosa giovane di talento e potenziale vero, con una filosofia di gioco offensiva e spettacolare. Pure se questo passa anche da sconfitte come ieri sera.

Quella di buttare una stagione mi pare una forzatura. Vedremo nelle prossime partite. Tra l'altro parliamo di un campionato diviso in due dai Mondiali, puo succedere ancora di tutto e sinceramente mi sembra che siamo assolutamente sul pezzo, anche alla luce delle difficoltà di Inter e Juve.

Per il girone, come ho scritto prima si decide tutto a Zagabria e in casa all'ultima coi bibitari. E' cosi in ogni caso. Poi se martedi facciamo risultato con il Chelsea (almeno un pareggio) le cose si mettono ancora bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> magari mi confondo ma non importa, è vero che ci hai sempre creduto anche se magari hai avuto un cedimento.
> ci ho sempre creduto anche io e ci credo ancora soprattutto quest'anno. ma se pioli continua così scordatelo.
> lo scorso anno ho detto 4000 volte che lo vincevi senza ibra e romagna, preso.
> quest'anno ti dico che lo vinci se ti metti a posto tatticamente, altrimenti te lo scordi.
> ...


Vangelo


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> CDK è un trequartista, lo abbiamo preso per giocare dove sta giocando. Lo vedi in altri ruoli? Io no sinceramente.
> 
> Quindi è una scelta che devi portare fino in fondo. Hai scommesso sul suo talento e devi insistere.
> 
> ...


intendo che col 3/4ista non ci gioca più nessuno. è roba da anni 90.
se lui sa fare solo quello allora è un acquisto sbagliato.
inoltre è un 3/4ista che non ha tiro, non ha corsa, non ha garra, cos'ha? ha il tocco, troppo poco, pochissimo.
deve cambiare tantissimo il suo approccio, e lo deve fare da titolare dei campioni d'italia che hanno iniziato la stagione da schifo. mica tanto facile. questo è un acquisto di completamento, non può essere l'unico acquisto di una campagna estiva.
ed infatti oltre a noi lo cercava il leeds e basta, come è normale che sia.

tornando a pioli e poi chiudo, quest'anno è un disastro su tutti i fronti. se prima aveva tanti pregi e alcuni difetti, ora i pregi ormai li nasconde e i difetti li esaspera. la sua tattica non è più una novità

si è montato la testa. vada a fare il profeta da qualche altra parte. ormai abbiamo bisogno di gente che sa anche gestire calciatori di un certo livello ed adattare la squadra alle esigenze, non siam mica zemanlandia (e oltretutto giochiamo male e non tiriamo in porta).


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intendo che col 3/4ista non ci gioca più nessuno. è roba da anni 90.
> se lui sa fare solo quello allora è un acquisto sbagliato.
> inoltre è un 3/4ista che non ha tiro, non ha corsa, non ha garra, cos'ha? ha il tocco, troppo poco, pochissimo.
> deve cambiare tantissimo il suo approccio, e lo deve fare da titolare dei campioni d'italia che hanno iniziato la stagione da schifo. mica tanto facile. questo è un acquisto di completamento, non può essere l'unico acquisto di una campagna estiva.
> ...


Veramente col 4231 giocano il Bayern di Nagelsmann e da qualche partita pure il Liverpool di Klopp. Non proprio due squadrette. Sarà anche roba da anni 90...

A me pare invece di no, anzi che sia il modulo che stiano cercando di impostare tanti allenatori adesso invece.

Riguardo Pioli, li vedo giudizi umorali da indomani di una brutta sconfitta. Ci stanno e li capisco. Ma non dimentichiamo quello che ha fatto finora e in quali condizioni prima di parlare addirittura di disastro.


----------



## sunburn (6 Ottobre 2022)

Io apprezzo molto Pioli e il lavoro che ha fatto in questi anni, però è inutile nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia: al momento la CL non è roba per lui.
9 partite, una/una mezzo giocata bene-discretamente. Le altre zero assoluto, neanche un mezzo acuto come sussulto d’orgoglio.
Duole dirlo, ma in questi due anni a livello di gioco espresso in Europa siamo tra i peggiori e non può non essere anche colpa del mister. 
Speriamo che in Europa faccia al più presto lo stesso step che ha fatto l’anno scorso in Italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Veramente col 4231 giocano il Bayern di Nagelsmann e da qualche partita pure il Liverpool di Klopp. Non proprio due squadrette. Sarà anche roba da anni 90...
> 
> A me pare invece di no, anzi che sia il modulo che stiano cercando di impostare tanti allenatori adesso invece.
> 
> Riguardo Pioli, li vedo giudizi umorali da indomani di una brutta sconfitta. Ci stanno e li capisco. Ma non dimentichiamo quello che ha fatto finora e in quali condizioni prima di parlare addirittura di disastro.


muller è completamente diverso da cdk. se ti riferisci a musiala non lo conosco quindi non posso dire niente.
comunque anche il bayern non mi pare la squadra equilibrata per antonomasia.

liverpool mai visto col 3/4, non saprei cosa dire. se non che anche loro prendono 2 gol a partita.

comunque ti ripeto.. è l'interpretazione del 3/4 che è antica in CDK (adesso). la bella statuina che aspetta la palla per fare la giocata. se è così non va. gerrard 3/4 lo metto volentieri.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Anche ieri abbiamo fatto un errore di concetto grave, abbiamo paleggiato troppo e siamo andati troppe volte indietro al portiere. Ogni volta che cerchiamo di amministrare una partita piuttosto che aggredirla facciamo questa fine.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> muller è completamente diverso da cdk. se ti riferisci a musiala non lo conosco quindi non posso dire niente.
> comunque anche il bayern non mi pare la squadra equilibrata per antonomasia.
> 
> liverpool mai visto col 3/4, non saprei cosa dire. se non che anche loro prendono 2 gol a partita.
> ...


Quindi non va bene il modulo 4231 o non va bene proprio CDK come giocatore?
Anche io un 4231 con Zidane non ci sputerei sopra 

Mi sembra che per una sconfitta si voglia rinnegare il percorso e le scelte fatte da tre anni a questa parte. Oppure che non piaccia proprio CDK. Mi piacerebbe capire.
Oppure semplicemente girano e allora ci sta sfogarsi e vedere tutto nero.


----------



## Mika (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi non va bene il modulo 4231 o non va bene proprio CDK come giocatore?
> Anche io un 4231 con Zidane non ci sputerei sopra
> 
> Mi sembra che per una sconfitta si voglia rinnegare il percorso e le scelte fatte da tre anni a questa parte. Oppure che non piaccia proprio CDK. Mi piacerebbe capire.
> *Oppure semplicemente girano e allora ci sta sfogarsi e vedere tutto nero.*


L'ultima. Perché qui sembra che bisognava vincere contro il Chelsea (che dal forum sembra una Salernitana) senza: Maignan, Theo, Calabria, Saele, Messias, Kjiaer, Florenzi. Ovvero tutta la fascia destra e la spina dorsale del nostro gioco. Ma è colpa di Pioli che non sa cambiare modulo (quando lo scorso anno è l'allenatore che ha fatto più moduli) immagino che con Dest e Tatarusanu bastava cambiare modulo per vincere contro il Chelsea. Poi quando scrivo che Saele e Calabria danno equilibrio mi dicono "mediocri altro che equilibrizzatori! Devono essere venduti per gente che fa goal!" che poi magari non sa difendere ed ecco cosa accade quando anche la fascia destra non sa difendere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi non va bene il modulo 4231 o non va bene proprio CDK come giocatore?
> Anche io un 4231 con Zidane non ci sputerei sopra
> 
> Mi sembra che per una sconfitta si voglia rinnegare il percorso e le scelte fatte da tre anni a questa parte. Oppure che non piaccia proprio CDK. Mi piacerebbe capire.
> Oppure semplicemente girano e allora ci sta sfogarsi e vedere tutto nero.


credo che ormai han capito tutti ciò che penso tranne te. avevo detto che chiudevo e chiudo poi divento peso.
comunque oggi si son girato malissimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'ultima. Perché qui sembra che bisognava vincere contro il Chelsea (che dal forum sembra una Salernitana) senza: Maignan, Theo, Calabria, Saele, Messias, Kjiaer, Florenzi. Ovvero tutta la fascia destra e la spina dorsale del nostro gioco. Ma è colpa di Pioli che non sa cambiare modulo (quando lo scorso anno è l'allenatore che ha fatto più moduli) immagino che con Dest e Tatarusanu bastava cambiare modulo per vincere contro il Chelsea. Poi quando scrivo che Saele e Calabria danno equilibrio mi dicono "mediocri altro che equilibrizzatori! Devono essere venduti per gente che fa goal!" che poi magari non sa difendere ed ecco cosa accade quando anche la fascia destra non sa difendere.



Invece il chelsea è proprio come il City.
Mi domando come abbia fatto una Dinamo zagabria a batterli senza Theo, Maignan, Calabria e saele   
O il Salisburgo a fermarli sul pareggio.

Grande squadra questo chelsea..sisi


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece il chelsea è proprio come il City.
> *Mi domando come abbia fatto una Dinamo zagabria a batterli* senza Theo, Maignan, Calabria e saele
> O il Salisburgo a fermarli sul pareggio.
> 
> Grande squadra questo chelsea..sisi



Dinamo Zagabria non ha Pioli, il perdente


----------



## Mika (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Invece il chelsea è proprio come il City.
> Mi domando come abbia fatto una Dinamo zagabria a batterli senza Theo, Maignan, Calabria e saele
> O il Salisburgo a fermarli sul pareggio.
> 
> Grande squadra questo chelsea..sisi


C'era un altro allenatore e probabilmente gli remavano contro. Ma poi ma davvero vuoi paragonare la loro panchina alla nostra? Ma seriamente?

Mi sa che ti aspettavi di vincere la CL se scrivi così  Ma non penso anche se da come scrivi sembra 

Noi la Dinamo l'abbiamo battuta 3-1 con la formazione titolare è quindi? Rigiochiamo contro il Chelsea con Magnan, Theo, Calabria, Saele, Messias, Florenzi, Kjaer disponibili e ce la saremmo giocata alla pari.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Ragazzi Pioli come qualsiasi allenatore non può vincere tutte le partite è praticamente impossibile. Se non vince non vuol dire che sia scarso. Ogni volta che non vince partono le crociate contro questo allenatore Alma cercate di essere un po’ lucidi e meno umorali; capisco la delusione, ma l’allenatore c’entra ben poco. Senza i titolari queste partire e un impresa vincerle, non si poteva pretendere di andare a Londra sotto 70 mila tifosi a vincere contro una squadra che era obbligata a vincere se no ciao ciao champions. Era troppo importante per loro fare risultato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'era un altro allenatore e probabilmente gli remavano contro. Ma poi ma davvero vuoi paragonare la loro panchina alla nostra? Ma seriamente?
> 
> Mi sa che ti aspettavi di vincere la CL se scrivi così  Ma non penso anche se da come scrivi sembra
> 
> Noi la Dinamo l'abbiamo battuta 3-1 con la formazione titolare è quindi? Rigiochiamo contro il Chelsea con Magnan, Theo, Calabria, Saele, Messias, Florenzi, Kjaer disponibili e ce la saremmo giocata alla pari.



Continui a ragionare come se il Chelsea fosse quello osservato 2 anni fa.
Non è così, hanno solo "grandi nomi". Gioco? neanche quello, mantengono giusto l'intensità della premier ma nulla più.

Rendiamoci conto che ieri sono passati in vantggio dopo 3 corner regalati in cui NESSUNO marcava Thiago Silva.
Hanno raddoppiato grazie a Billy Ballo,Tomori e Tata che hanno fatto una dormita generale.
E hanno segnato il terzo sull'ennesimo passaggio verticale sbagliato clamorosamente e il solito Tata che dorme sul suo palo.

Il tutto con la doppia occasione sprecata al 45+4 dai due somari CDK e Krunic.

Non mi aspetto di vincere la CL ma neanche di fare così cahare da 1° della fascia.
Non ho dubbi che al ritorno gli spaccheremo il (_!_) e porteremo a casa minimo 1 punto (nonostante tata in porta  ).
Ma non perchè siamo fortissimi, ma perchè loro sono scarsi scarsi scarsi


----------



## Mika (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Continui a ragionare come se il Chelsea fosse quello osservato 2 anni fa.
> Non è così, hanno solo "grandi nomi". Gioco? neanche quello, mantengono giusto l'intensità della premier ma nulla più.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che ieri sono passati in vantggio dopo 3 corner regalati in cui NESSUNO marcava Thiago Silva.
> ...


Loro non hanno Ballo-Toure, Tatarusanu e Dest come titolari (attualmente). Rigiochiamola con i titolari nostri e i tre punti li portavamo a casa.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Continui a ragionare come se il Chelsea fosse quello osservato 2 anni fa.
> Non è così, hanno solo "grandi nomi". Gioco? neanche quello, mantengono giusto l'intensità della premier ma nulla più.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che ieri sono passati in vantggio dopo 3 corner regalati in cui NESSUNO marcava Thiago Silva.
> ...


Non siamo in grado di fare possesso con millemilla passaggi al portiere. E neanche con 2 solo cc.

Ieri quando recuperavano palla ci mettevano non più di 3 passaggi per arrivare a tirare, grande merito.

Se pensiamo di stanare le squadre con il palleggio come pensa più di qualcuno siamo fuoristrada.


----------



## Antokkmilan (6 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Continui a ragionare come se il Chelsea fosse quello osservato 2 anni fa.
> Non è così, hanno solo "grandi nomi". Gioco? neanche quello, mantengono giusto l'intensità della premier ma nulla più.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che ieri sono passati in vantggio dopo 3 corner regalati in cui NESSUNO marcava Thiago Silva.
> ...


Obiettivamente parlando quello che dici sulla prestazione di ieri e vero. Con un po’ più di attenzione e con tutti i titolari sarebbe stata un altra partita( quello che spero martedì). Però non sono d’accordo quando dici che il Chelsea non sia forte; ripeto: il Milan al completo, giocando con il coltello tra i denti con la massima concentrazione non abbiamo nulla da invidiare a loro; però rimane uno squadrone comunque che ha vinto la champions due anni fa, con gli stessi interpreti con l’aggiunta di Sterling, Koulibaly.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Loro non hanno Ballo-Toure, Tatarusanu e Dest come titolari (attualmente). Rigiochiamola con i titolari nostri e i tre punti li portavamo a casa.





rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non siamo in grado di fare possesso con millemilla passaggi al portiere. E neanche con 2 solo cc.
> 
> Ieri quando recuperavano palla ci mettevano non più di 3 passaggi per arrivare a tirare, grande merito.
> 
> Se pensiamo di stanare le squadre con il palleggio come pensa più di qualcuno siamo fuoristrada.





Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente parlando quello che dici sulla prestazione di ieri e vero. Con un po’ più di attenzione e con tutti i titolari sarebbe stata un altra partita( quello che spero martedì). Però non sono d’accordo quando dici che il Chelsea non sia forte; ripeto: il Milan al completo, giocando con il coltello tra i denti con la massima concentrazione non abbiamo nulla da invidiare a loro; però rimane uno squadrone comunque che ha vinto la champions due anni fa, con gli stessi interpreti con l’aggiunta di Sterling, Koulibaly.



Questo perchè almeno un paio di volte l'anno ci capitano dei blackout totali come quello visto ieri sera (e come quelli capitati nello scorso campionato contro Torino, udinese, salernitana ecc.ecc)
Non siamo mai stati dei fenomeni stile barca nel giropalla, ma neanche una Virtus Entella qualsiasi.

Invece ieri Tomori ha sbagliato quasi tutti i passaggi (più quelli lisciati clamorosamente), regalando contropiedi su contropiedi ai londinesi. 
I due terzini hanno giocato male.
I 2 cc non riuscivano a fare filtro.
CDK non è riuscito a portare a termine un singolo passaggio.
Krunic totalmente inutile (e colione per il goal mangiato a porta vuota)
Giroud che girava a vuoto.
Tata che guardava per aria.

Praticamente la partita è stata giocata solamente da Leao (più rebic e diaz subentrati dalla panchina).
Già con il solo rientro di Theo possiamo giocarcela per i 3 punti, non credo che i nostri, a S.Siro, rimangano nuovamente imbambolati.


----------



## Solo (7 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Loro non hanno Ballo-Toure, Tatarusanu e Dest come titolari (attualmente). Rigiochiamola con i titolari nostri e i tre punti li portavamo a casa.


Mah. Giocando come abbiamo fatto mercoledì le avremmo prese comunque.

Mentre in Serie A il nostro stile di gioco è "out of context" e i risultati si vedono in Europa è abbastanza "business as usual" è anche questo si vede.

Il problema di Tomori e Kalulu che non sono in grado di impostare dal basso l'abbiamo sottovalutato, direi che si era capito perché nonostante il buco sulla trequarti il piano A di Maldini era Botman. Ormai il treno del mercato è andato, Pioli probabilmente deve cambiare qualcosa in fase di inizio azione rispetto al 325 attuale perché così non funziona. Soprattutto contro difese schierate a due linee che ci attendono basse non sappiamo bene cosa fare per bucarle.

Poi c'è il fatto che siamo troppo dipendenti dalla fasce, soprattutto quella sinistra. Se a dx la situazione è nota è inspiegabile prendere e puntare su CDK per metterlo trequartista se poi noi il pallone dal centro lo facciamo passare 2 volte a partita.


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Ottobre 2022)

Dai mister, è il momento di tirar fuori quel coniglio che ogni tanto ti esce dal cilindro.. vietato sbagliare domani!


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Ottobre 2022)

al di là degli infortuni e tutto quello che volete, ripeto quello che ho detto nel post di chelsea-milan
i giocatori avevano la caghetta, e qui l'allenatore secondo me c'entra eccome.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente parlando quello che dici sulla prestazione di ieri e vero. Con un po’ più di attenzione e con tutti i titolari sarebbe stata un altra partita( quello che spero martedì). Però non sono d’accordo quando dici che il Chelsea non sia forte; ripeto: il Milan al completo, giocando con il coltello tra i denti con la massima concentrazione non abbiamo nulla da invidiare a loro; però rimane uno squadrone comunque che ha vinto la champions due anni fa, con gli stessi interpreti con l’aggiunta di Sterling, Koulibaly.


Diciamo che a certi livelli siamo ancora degli studenti promettenti che hanno parecchio da imparare.
Abbiamo evidenti difficoltà a reggere il ritmo della CL. Si è visto l'anno scorso e anche adesso contro Salisburgo e in modo deflagrante col Chelsea.
Noi abbiamo tanti giovani fortissimi che pero a questi livelli si sono appena affacciati. Anche alcuni elementi chiave come Leao Tonali Bennacer Tomori Kalulu (per non parlare delle riserve che hanno giocato a Londra) quante partite internazionali hanno giocato? Col club o con la Nazionale? A livello Champions siamo ancora una outsider e la mancanza di esperienza si vede di fronte a squadre esperte come il Chelsea che è addirittura campione del mondo in carica.

Ogni partita riusciamo difficilmente a reggere il ritmo (che invece in Serie A imponiamo a tutti) e finiamo spesso per fare errori tecnici grossolani. Per come la vedo io ci sta, è un prezzo da pagare in questo momento per crescere e in una certa misura inevitabile.

Importante è tenere ben saldo il timone e proseguire per la nostra strada. Questo è fondamentale lo facciano società allenatore e giocatori. Finora sono sempre stati bravissimi a superare i momenti critici e le brutte sconfitte (che anche l'anno scorso ne abbiamo avute, incluso un 3-0 in un derby proprio in piena volata scudetto, pochi giorni prima della poi fondamentale vittoria contro la Lazio). 

Poi che i tifosi sclerino ci sta. Se c'è una cosa che ho capito è che si fa fatica a sopportare che una squadra come la nostra abbia anche alti e bassi nell'arco di una stagione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dai mister, è il momento di tirar fuori quel coniglio che ogni tanto ti esce dal cilindro.. vietato sbagliare domani!



L'ha tirato fuori : il suo amante krunic ala destra (dopo averlo provato nella passata stagione come ala sinistra con SCARSISSIMI RISULTATI).

E non venitemi a dire che a destra è impossibile schierare altri giocatori perchè possono giocare cdk, diaz, dest, rebic e probabilmente in caso di necessità estrema (come ora) anche Adli e Trunks.
Così come è inutile dire (come qualcuno tentava di difendere la scelta prima della partita con il Chelsea) che krunic in quella posizione difende e aiuta il terzino.....cosa aiuta, che contro il Chelsea ha lasciato Dest continuamente in balia di 2 giocatori.

Lo schiera perchè..........vabbè, diciamo che vuole continuare a giocare con un uomo in meno.


----------



## mil77 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ha tirato fuori : il suo amante krunic ala destra (dopo averlo provato nella passata stagione come ala sinistra con SCARSISSIMI RISULTATI).
> 
> E non venitemi a dire che a destra è impossibile schierare altri giocatori perchè possono giocare cdk, diaz, dest, rebic e probabilmente in caso di necessità estrema (come ora) anche Adli e Trunks.
> Così come è inutile dire (come qualcuno tentava di difendere la scelta prima della partita con il Chelsea) che krunic in quella posizione difende e aiuta il terzino.....cosa aiuta, che contro il Chelsea ha lasciato Dest continuamente in balia di 2 giocatori.
> ...


Veramente a Londra krunic ha giocato da mezzala destra non da ala destra. E giocherà così anche contro la juve


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente a Londra krunic ha giocato da mezzala destra non da ala destra. E giocherà così anche contro la juve



Certo certo, interpretava la mezzala destra nella posizione di ala destra...


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'ha tirato fuori : il suo amante krunic ala destra (dopo averlo provato nella passata stagione come ala sinistra con SCARSISSIMI RISULTATI).
> 
> E non venitemi a dire che a destra è impossibile schierare altri giocatori perchè possono giocare cdk, diaz, dest, rebic e probabilmente in caso di necessità estrema (come ora) anche Adli e Trunks.
> Così come è inutile dire (come qualcuno tentava di difendere la scelta prima della partita con il Chelsea) che krunic in quella posizione difende e aiuta il terzino.....cosa aiuta, che contro il Chelsea ha lasciato Dest continuamente in balia di 2 giocatori.
> ...


Obiettività zero tu è  ..cosa ti avrà fatto il povero Rade. Mercoledì ha fatto schifo come tutti, le altre che ha giocato quest'anno coprendo diversi ruoli è sempre stato uno dei migliori, da Empoli siamo usciti con 3 punti anche grazie a lui. E' una pezza a destra ovviamente, per Pioli evidentemente è la pezza più adatta alla partita.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Obiettività zero tu è  ..cosa ti avrà fatto il povero Rade. Mercoledì ha fatto schifo come tutti, le altre che ha giocato quest'anno coprendo diversi ruoli* è sempre stato uno dei migliori*, da Empoli siamo usciti con 3 punti anche grazie a lui. E' una pezza a destra ovviamente, per Pioli evidentemente è la pezza più adatta alla partita.



Già, ad obiettività fortunatamente voi mi fate sempre compagnia 
P.S ricordami cosa ha fatto oltre a quell'assist che ci facciamo una risata dai


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Già, ad obiettività fortunatamente voi mi fate sempre compagnia


Correggimi se sbaglio, non ho problemi a darti ragione.. in quale match non ti è piaciuto il buon Rade in questa stagione?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Correggimi se sbaglio, non ho problemi a darti ragione.. in quale match non ti è piaciuto il buon Rade in questa stagione?



Mi piace solo quando sta in silenzio, seduto in panchina, specialmente dopo il goal che si è mangiato al 45+4 contro il Chelsea.
Non farmi essere estremamente cattivo,su


----------



## Mika (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Già, ad obiettività fortunatamente voi mi fate sempre compagnia
> P.S ricordami cosa ha fatto oltre a quell'assist che ci facciamo una risata dai


Era l'assist del 2-1?

Cmq te sei molto coerente, non ce l'hai con Krunic in quanto tale ma perché non è un Top player, come ce l'hai con Saele, Calabria, e tutti quelli che non sono Top Player. Ma è normale, hai vissuto il Grande Milan come me e molti altri e vuoi quel Milan (che non tornerà più per motivi che sai anche te).


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi piace solo quando sta in silenzio, seduto in panchina, specialmente dopo il goal che si è mangiato al 45+4 contro il Chelsea.
> Non farmi essere estremamente cattivo,su


Ci risentiamo domani sera nel post-partita, vedrai che Rade ti stupirà e Pioli ci porta i 3 punti nonostante tutto!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Era l'assist del 2-1?
> 
> Cmq te sei molto coerente, non ce l'hai con Krunic in quanto tale ma perché non è un Top player, come ce l'hai con Saele, Calabria, e tutti quelli che non sono Top Player. Ma è normale, hai vissuto il Grande Milan come me e molti altri e vuoi quel Milan (che non tornerà più per motivi che sai anche te).


No aspetta, io non li critico perchè non sono Top Player.
Fino a quando mi dicono "siamo in fase di costruzione, proviamo anno dopo anno a tornare stabilmente in zona CL e a vincere lo scudetto" mi stanno anche bene i krunic, i messias, i billy ballo, i giovanissimi, gli sconosciuti ecc.ecc.

Ma se una volta rientrati tra le prime 4 e vinto lo scudetto mi dicono che ora l'obiettivo e fare il bis in campionato e migliorare soprattutto in CL, io certi giocatori non li voglio mai più vedere titolari. 
Anche qui dentro ogni estate sempre la stessa storia : "_krunic non si vende, è tranquillo, non fa storie, tanto giocherà 6-7 partite in stagione"_, salvo poi giocarne sempre più di 30 stagionali (e caso vuole che giochi sempre nelle partite più importanti di champions league  )
A proposito, per me è lui che fa le macumbe ai suoi compagni di squadra.



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci risentiamo domani sera nel post-partita, vedrai che Rade ti stupirà e Pioli ci porta i 3 punti nonostante tutto!


Quotato 1.01, ogni volta che lo insulto succede qualcosa


----------



## Mika (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No aspetta, io non li critico perchè non sono Top Player.
> Fino a quando mi dicono "siamo in fase di costruzione, proviamo anno dopo anno a tornare stabilmente in zona CL e a vincere lo scudetto" mi stanno anche bene i krunic, i messias, i billy ballo, i giovanissimi, gli sconosciuti ecc.ecc.
> 
> Ma se una volta rientrati tra le prime 4 e vinto lo scudetto mi dicono che ora l'obiettivo e fare il bis in campionato e migliorare soprattutto in CL, io certi giocatori non li voglio mai più vedere titolari.
> ...


Allora insultalo più spesso


----------



## mil77 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo certo, interpretava la mezzala destra nella posizione di ala destra...


Mai visto krunic a Londra in posizione di ala destra...era sempre in mezzo al campo


----------



## Dexter (7 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No aspetta, io non li critico perchè non sono Top Player.
> Fino a quando mi dicono "siamo in fase di costruzione, proviamo anno dopo anno a tornare stabilmente in zona CL e a vincere lo scudetto" mi stanno anche bene i krunic, i messias, i billy ballo, i giovanissimi, gli sconosciuti ecc.ecc.
> 
> Ma se una volta rientrati tra le prime 4 e vinto lo scudetto mi dicono che ora l'obiettivo e fare il bis in campionato e migliorare soprattutto in CL, io certi giocatori non li voglio mai più vedere titolari.
> ...


Ma più semplicemente deve giocare SOLO nel proprio ruolo...mediano riesce ad offrire quelle prestazioni da 6- con cui riesce a farsi volere bene persino da me. Il punto é che il mago Pioli, Steph Guardiola, lo schiera OVUNQUE alla Emanuelson (ricordate quanto odiavamo Emanuelson PD ?): trequartista, esterno destro, esterno sinistro...tutti ruoli che richiedono un minimo di qualità. Eppure la motivazione che sento sul Krunic titolare schierato anche in porta, é sempre la stessa: eeeeee fa legna  per l' appunto, al limite, "accetterei" un Krunic terzino (EEEE MA LE DIAGONALI direste, ma perché Dest o Ballo fanno diagonali?)...per il resto può giocare solo mediano. La colpa é di Pioli e basta, non sua...ha ragione chi dice che in rosa ci sta bene: certo, come quinto o sesto MEDIANO, non come PRIMA RISERVA OVUNQUE


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mai visto krunic a Londra in posizione di ala destra...era sempre in mezzo al campo



Questo probabilmente perchè non sapeva dove andare, cosa fare e perchè si trovava titolare allo Stamford bridge  
Alla fine non ha aiutato Dest, non ha aiutato Benna e Tonali e non ha aiutato neanche in attacco.
L'unica occasione avuta, quella a porta vuota, per calciare è stato più lento di tatarusanu (li colpa a lui ma anche alla mozzarelinna tirata 1 secondo prima da CDK)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma più semplicemente deve giocare SOLO nel proprio ruolo...mediano riesce ad offrire quelle prestazioni da 6- con cui riesce a farsi volere bene persino da me. Il punto é che il mago Pioli, Steph Guardiola, lo schiera OVUNQUE alla Emanuelson (ricordate quanto odiavamo Emanuelson PD ?): trequartista, esterno destro, esterno sinistro...tutti ruoli che richiedono un minimo di qualità. Eppure la motivazione che sento sul Krunic titolare schierato anche in porta, é sempre la stessa: eeeeee fa legna  per l' appunto, al limite, "accetterei" un Krunic terzino (EEEE MA LE DIAGONALI direste, ma perché Dest o Ballo fanno diagonali?)...per il resto può giocare solo mediano. La colpa é di Pioli e basta, non sua...ha ragione chi dice che in rosa ci sta bene: certo, come quinto o sesto MEDIANO, non come PRIMA RISERVA OVUNQUE



Oppure (perdonatemi, so che è un brutto, bruttissimo ricordo ) come kevin Constant.

Allo stato attuale non mi garberebbe vederlo neanche a cc, perchè oltre a Benna e Tonali abbiamo anche Pobega e Trunks (che ha giocato una manciata di minuti facendo subito notare forza e un bel dinamismo).
Alla fine Krunic può fare giusto il 5° di cc davanti a Bakayoko.

Invece purtroppo ogni scusa è buona per buttarlo dentro e a breve lo ritroveremo anche come terzino destro 
P.S Oltre a Pioli anche alla dirigenza. Ma quando ci ricapita una squadra disposta a pagarlo 10M?


----------



## Nomaduk (7 Ottobre 2022)

fa errori ma dobbiamo tenerlo. non ci sono allenatori migliori in giro. l'unica via e aumentare i ricavi e sperare che klopp o guardiola si liberino nel 2024.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Mister perfetto su Charles con gli avvoltoi in conferenza.
Perfetto


----------



## TheKombo (8 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> fa errori ma dobbiamo tenerlo. non ci sono allenatori migliori in giro. l'unica via e aumentare i ricavi e sperare che klopp o guardiola si liberino nel 2024.


Prendo in "prestito" il tuo messaggio per "comodità".Criticare Pioli è ingeneroso e disonesto intellettualmente. I FATTI ( 2 campionati e mezzo) parlano per lui. Il resto sono le solite "congetture" e rivendicazioni, di NOI pseudo allenatori da tastiera che nella maggior parte dei casi (io per primo,sia chiaro) di tattica VERA, gestione gruppo,ecc. non sappiamo una benemerita cippa.
Il tutto per una sconfitta,a Londra, col Chelsea, con mezza squadra titolare assente.
Beati voi che avete certezze


----------



## folletto (8 Ottobre 2022)

Lo critico spesso, forse troppo ma col passare del tempo mi sto convincendo di una cosa; lui non voleva i vari Baka, Ballo e pippe varie e probabilmente neanche qualcuno dei nuovi, gli sono stati imposti perché la proprietà ha imposto alla dirigenza di non spendere un euro ed anche per errori di valutazione dei dirigenti. Credo che spesso sia stato completamente bypassato in campagna acquisti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Lo critico spesso, forse troppo ma col passare del tempo mi sto convincendo di una cosa; lui non voleva i vari Baka, Ballo e pippe varie e probabilmente neanche qualcuno dei nuovi, gli sono stati imposti perché la proprietà ha imposto alla dirigenza di non spendere un euro ed anche per errori di valutazione dei dirigenti. Credo che spesso sia stato completamente bypassato in campagna acquisti.


Credo che c'era un budget fisso e quel budget fu speso per CDK, con qualche altro € dirottato a Roma e Crotone per Florenzi e Messias. Thiaw, Vranckx e Dest sono arrivati sopratutto perche le loro squadre erano aperte a prestiti o perche costavano veramente poco (Thiaw).
Era abbastanza evidente con la storia di Onyedika (gia lui non proprio ultracostoso) che era gia fuori dalle nostre disponibilita.


----------



## folletto (8 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Credo che c'era un budget fisso e quel budget fu speso per CDK, con qualche altro € dirottato a Roma e Crotone per Florenzi e Messias. Thiaw, Vranckx e Dest sono arrivati sopratutto perche le loro squadre erano aperte a prestiti o perche costavano veramente poco (Thiaw).
> Era abbastanza evidente con la storia di Onyedika (gia lui non proprio ultracostoso) che era gia fuori dalle nostre disponibilita.


Ah sì sì, quello che scrivi è innegabile


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Bravo Pioli. @Divoratore Di Stelle sei d’accordo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bravo Pioli. @Divoratore Di Stelle sei d’accordo?



Certamente, questo perchè ha preso appunti leggendo qui su Milanworld 
A partire dai corner, notato niente?


----------



## mil77 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Bravo Stefano messo nel sacco il super mister Allegri


----------



## Swaitak (8 Ottobre 2022)

Sta formazione, qui la scriviamo da inizio campionato, spero se ne sia reso conto


----------



## Solo (8 Ottobre 2022)

Mi stavo cagando sotto per la formazione, ma ha avuto ragione lui. 

Adesso per favore mandiamo in pensione Messias e giochiamo coi 3 cc più CDK. 

E facciamo giocare i nuovi che il calendario in Serie A adesso è più facile e dobbiamo preservare i big per la Champions.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certamente, questo perchè ha preso appunti leggendo qui su Milanworld
> A partire dai corner, *notato niente? *



Io non sono attento come te


----------



## bmb (8 Ottobre 2022)

Stasera l'hanno vinta i ragazzi in campo. Non di certo lui. Lui le perde e basta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non sono attento come te



Male male, evidentemente nei 90° sei troppo impegnato ad osservare la pelata di Pioli


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Ottobre 2022)

È un grande allenatore, in Europa ce ne sono forse 4-5 migliori di lui.
Mi stupisce che c'è ancora qualcuno che ha il coraggio di negarlo, soprattutto nella nostra tifoseria


----------



## kYMERA (8 Ottobre 2022)

Grande partita. Tutti perfetti.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bravo Pioli. @Divoratore Di Stelle sei d’accordo?


Beh stasera ha fatto quello che gli abbiamo chiesto noi


----------



## sette (8 Ottobre 2022)

Mercoledì molto male.
Oggi molto bene


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh stasera ha fatto quello che gli abbiamo chiesto noi



Non sapevo leggesse il forum


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo leggesse il forum


Dovrebbe farlo di piu, magari potrebbe imparare qualcosa. 

Visto le bestemmie che gli abbiamo tirato sul fatto che andassero in 2 a batterlo, molto probabile che ci legge visto che oggi non l'abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> *Dovrebbe farlo di piu, magari potrebbe imparare qualcosa.*
> 
> Visto le bestemmie che gli abbiamo tirato sul fatto che andassero in 2 a batterlo, molto probabile che ci legge visto che oggi non l'abbiamo fatto.




Allora non è solo @Divoratore Di Stelle ad essere sprecato


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stasera l'hanno vinta i ragazzi in campo. Non di certo lui. Lui le perde e basta.


Insomma… l’ha scelta lui la formazione…dai però così e criticare solo per il gusto di farlo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Male male, evidentemente nei 90° sei troppo impegnato ad osservare la pelata di Pioli



Tanto ci sei tu che cI illumini prima e dopo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Stasera l'hanno vinta i ragazzi in campo. Non di certo lui. Lui le perde e basta.



Ovvio. Pioli è un perdente nato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Ottobre 2022)

In campionato a parte qualche uscita a vuoto nulla da dire, ma deve crescere in maniera esponenziale nelle competizioni europee.


----------



## folletto (8 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> È un grande allenatore, in Europa ce ne sono forse 4-5 migliori di lui.
> Mi stupisce che c'è ancora qualcuno che ha il coraggio di negarlo, soprattutto nella nostra tifoseria


Anche i migliori possono crescere, migliorarsi e limare qualche proprio difetto ed essere ancor più on fire


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora non è solo @Divoratore Di Stelle ad essere sprecato



Se non ci fossimo stati noi Piollo giocherebbe ancora con Meitè trequartista 

Comunque so per certo che oltre a due giornalisti abbastanza noti (lollo dovrebbe saerlo), anche un giocatore della prima squadra legge spesso milanworld. Chissà, magari anche Pioli


----------



## El picinin (8 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In campionato a parte qualche uscita a vuoto nulla da dire, ma deve crescere in maniera esponenziale nelle competizioni europee.


Diciamo un modo molto equilibrato di vedere le cose.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non ci fossimo stati noi Piollo giocherebbe ancora con Meitè trequartista
> 
> Comunque so per certo che oltre a due giornalisti abbastanza noti (lollo dovrebbe saerlo),* anche un giocatore della prima squadra legge spesso milanworld. *Chissà, magari anche Pioli



Krunic?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Krunic?



No non è lui, altrimenti avrebbe già fatto la fine di Ilicic


----------



## mil77 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non ci fossimo stati noi Piollo giocherebbe ancora con Meitè trequartista
> 
> Comunque so per certo che oltre a due giornalisti abbastanza noti (lollo dovrebbe saerlo), anche un giocatore della prima squadra legge spesso milanworld. Chissà, magari anche Pioli


Si e ti vuole a te come allenatore...ma dai...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non ci fossimo stati noi Piollo giocherebbe ancora con Meitè trequartista
> 
> Comunque so per certo che oltre a due giornalisti abbastanza noti (lollo dovrebbe saerlo), anche un giocatore della prima squadra legge spesso milanworld. Chissà, magari anche Pioli


fai il nome che lo salutiamo in diretta!
dimmmelo almeno in privato!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Si e ti vuole a te come allenatore...ma dai...



ironia portami via,Mil


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque se ancora non è chiaro, Pioli oggi è superiore come allenatore ad Allegri. Lasciamo stare la lezione e le due pere che gli ha rifilato stasera( potevano essere tre), ma ha dimostrato di poter battere un allenatore che guadagna nove milioni l’anno che vanta una formazione costruita con le figurine e ingaggi super senza alibi. Se pioli è un medioman, uno scappato di casa, un allenatore scarso un senza palle ecc, benissimo, ma Allegri allora ? Inzaghi? ragazzi c’è un abisso in Italia, Pioli è un 10 gli altri sono 6.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Ottobre 2022)

grande Mister.
Ogni volta gli si da del pazzo per alcune scelte (Gabbia), ma ha sempre ragione lui


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Ottobre 2022)

incredibile... ha letto il forum ed ha dominato la partita.
mi ha sorpreso, un'illuminazione improvvisa, probabilmente temporanea da quel che si sente dire.


----------



## TheKombo (9 Ottobre 2022)

Nessuna critica oggi ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se ancora non è chiaro, Pioli oggi è superiore come allenatore ad Allegri. Lasciamo stare la lezione e le due pere che gli ha rifilato stasera( potevano essere tre), ma ha dimostrato di poter battere un allenatore che guadagna nove milioni l’anno che vanta una formazione costruita con le figurine e ingaggi super senza alibi. Se pioli è un medioman, uno scappato di casa, un allenatore scarso un senza palle ecc, benissimo, ma Allegri allora ? Inzaghi? ragazzi c’è un abisso in Italia, Pioli è un 10 gli altri sono 6.


Allegri ormai è finitissimo. Peggiora i giocatori a sua disposizione. Anche Vlahovic, che è un finalizzatore pure deve giocare distante dalla porta dove fa schifo o Chiesa che praticamente doveva fare il terzino. Giocatori che lasciano la Juventus sparano su di lui in modo non proprio veluto.
Pioli invece ha i suoi punti deboli (gestione delle palle inattive, cambi partita in corso, mancanza di alternative tattiche), ma in Italia ad oggi non ci sono molti allenatori sul suo livello. Un fattore importante per lui è - come fu con Ancelotti - che sembra una figura di coesione. Si vede che la squadra stima lui è la sua gestione e si uniscono dietro il loro allenatore. 
il migliore della Serie A però per me è un altro: Italiano. Stravedo per lui.


----------



## The P (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ieri il nostro 4-3-3 o meglio 4-2-1-2-1 mi è piaciuto molto e credo sia il modulo migliore per questa squadra.

Tuttavia, mi ha sorpreso una dichiarazione del mister nel post partita rispetto ad una squadra con due trequartisti, per agevolare l’inserimento di CDK. Ha risposto che preferisce giocare con esterni che stiano con il piede sulla linea del campo e in quel caso vede più Diaz che Charle.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Ottobre 2022)

E niente, non fa giocare mai o quasi mai Gabbia, Diaz e Pobega, li mette tutti e tre e fanno un partitone.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se ancora non è chiaro, Pioli oggi è superiore come allenatore ad Allegri. Lasciamo stare la lezione e le due pere che gli ha rifilato stasera( potevano essere tre), ma ha dimostrato di poter battere un allenatore che guadagna nove milioni l’anno che vanta una formazione costruita con le figurine e ingaggi super senza alibi. Se pioli è un medioman, uno scappato di casa, un allenatore scarso un senza palle ecc, benissimo, ma Allegri allora ? Inzaghi? ragazzi c’è un abisso in Italia, Pioli è un 10 gli altri sono 6.


Allegri è tutto quello che Pioli non deve diventare. Umiltà (in campo) come Carletto.
Allegri è quello del ''gioco semplice'' uno che pensa di poter vincere sempre e comunque senza fare un quarzo


----------



## Albijol (9 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cambiare modulo prima che sia troppo tardi



Vedi Mister? Che se ci dai retta a noi di Milanworld poi vinci?


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vedi Mister? Che se ci dai retta a noi di Milanworld poi vinci?


vince perchè non vi dà retta, e come già detto gli schemi li ha cambiati millemila volte, solo che voi (e le sovraimpressioni in tv) non ve ne accorgete. Ieri è stato un genio, sono 200 partite che ottiene dalla squadra più di quello che vale, e voi qua ancora a dargli del ciuccio. Impagabili, ma vi voglio bene. Ieri c'era gente che diceva che una partita con gabbia e diaz manco la guardava. eccoli serviti. As usual.


----------



## Albijol (9 Ottobre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> vince perchè non vi dà retta, e come già detto gli schemi li ha cambiati millemila volte, solo che voi (e le sovraimpressioni in tv) non ve ne accorgete. Ieri è stato un genio, sono 200 partite che ottiene dalla squadra più di quello che vale, e voi qua ancora a dargli del ciuccio. Impagabili, ma vi voglio bene. Ieri c'era gente che diceva che una partita con gabbia e diaz manco la guardava. eccoli serviti. As usual.


Se non ti va bene quello che scrivo ignorami ok? Di solito come nel caso di Ibra e Romagnoli, ci sono voluti due infortuni per salvarci il sederino. Su di Gabbia mai parlato male o insultato. Ottenere dalla squadra "più di quello che vale" quando dall'altra parte gioca un cesso come Locatelli che da noi neanche farebbe il portaborse è la cosa più ridicola letta oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vedi Mister? Che se ci dai retta a noi di Milanworld poi vinci?



Eh sì proprio a noi.
Non mi riferisco a te nello specifico, ma ad ogni partita c'è sempre qualche capiscer che gli da del mediocre perché fa una cosa o non ne fa un'altra.
Meno male che in panchina c'è lui (negli ultimi tre anni un secondo posto, uno scudetto vinto e ad oggi un inizio campionato molto positivo in cui ha asfaltato Inter, Juve e Napoli, peccato il risultato finale contro i napurielli) e non i soliti fenomeni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non ti va bene quello che scrivo ignorami ok? Di solito come nel caso di Ibra e Romagnoli, ci sono voluti due infortuni per salvarci il sederino. Su di Gabbia mai parlato male o insultato. Ottenere dalla squadra "più di quello che vale" quando dall'altra parte gioca un cesso come Locatelli che da noi neanche farebbe il portaborse è la cosa più ridicola letta oggi.



Non parlare male di Cessotelli che tra qualche anno, dopo aver dichiarato amore eterno alla juve, potrebbe tornare.
Per Piollo è una causa persa, come vedi ora sono nuovamente tutti gasati, si esaltano i meriti, mentre quando commette minghiate..."eeeh ma sai, la rosa, l'avversario, il maltempo, il campo da gioco". Quando parlano eh, perchè oslitamente spariscono


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non parlare male di Cessotelli che tra qualche anno, dopo aver dichiarato amore eterno alla juve, potrebbe tornare.
> Per Piollo è una causa persa, come vedi ora sono nuovamente tutti gasati, si esaltano i meriti, mentre quando commette minghiate..."eeeh ma sai, la rosa, l'avversario, il maltempo, il campo da gioco". Quando parlano eh, perchè oslitamente spariscono



Capisco il concetto ma credo si possa dire che oggettivamente di cappelle ne fa poche.
Anzi nei big match ha sempre preparato ottime partite.
Poi per carità si può criticare tutto e tutti, ma allora degli altri allenatori che bisognerebbe dire?


----------



## jacky (9 Ottobre 2022)

quelle di ieri sono le sue gare.
ma al 25' si stava facendo palleggiare in faccia dalla Juventus.
è un provinciale, può vincere solo facendoci giocare in questo modo e di rimessa.
non proprio la nostra storia.
nullo per ora in europa in 3 anni, non è difficile capirne il motivo


----------



## Albijol (9 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non parlare male di Cessotelli che tra qualche anno, dopo aver dichiarato amore eterno alla juve, potrebbe tornare.
> Per Piollo è una causa persa, come vedi ora sono nuovamente tutti gasati, si esaltano i meriti, mentre quando commette minghiate..."eeeh ma sai, la rosa, l'avversario, il maltempo, il campo da gioco". Quando parlano eh, perchè oslitamente spariscono



Per fortuna Pippatelli prende tre milioni all anno, altrimenti il pericolo per la storia delle liste c'era


----------



## jacky (9 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In campionato a parte qualche uscita a vuoto nulla da dire, ma deve crescere in maniera esponenziale nelle competizioni europee.


D'accordissimo, d'altronde vedendo le figure fatte a Salisburgo e contro il Chelsea..
Il Milan dovrebbe virare e al più presto su un allenatore più europeo.
Anche perché le avversarie non per molto andranno ancora avanti con delle mezze seghe.
E appena ne prendono 2 discretamente bravi Pioli ritorna ad essere un signor nessuno.
Ahimè è la sua carriera che parla, se uno arriva a quasi 60 anni che è stato esonerato praticamente ovunque bisognerebbe farsi delle domande... penso che al Milan sia stato tanto, tantissimo, tantissimissimo aiutato da Ibra e Maldini.


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> quelle di ieri sono le sue gare.
> ma al 25' si stava facendo palleggiare in faccia dalla Juventus.
> è un provinciale, può vincere solo facendoci giocare in questo modo e di rimessa.
> non proprio la nostra storia.
> nullo per ora in europa in 3 anni, non è difficile capirne il motivo



Sei sicuro di non aver guardato le repliche di qualche campionato fa?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Capisco il concetto ma credo si possa dire che oggettivamente di cappelle ne fa poche.
> Anzi nei big match ha sempre preparato ottime partite.
> *Poi per carità si può criticare tutto e tutti, ma allora degli altri allenatori che bisognerebbe dire?*



Lassa perdere, noi abbiamo già dato con Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovich, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo  

E' proprio grazie a questi anni di  che ora pretendiamo sempre di più, e ora che abbiamo raggiunto il 2° obiettivo (rientrare in CL e vincere il campionato) non dobbiamo mollare neanche 1 cm.
Anche perchè esiste sempre la possibilità di aprire un ciclo duraturo, anche se dal calciomercato..........


----------



## Igniorante (9 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lassa perdere, noi abbiamo già dato con Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovich, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso, Giampaolo
> 
> E' proprio grazie a questi anni di  che ora pretendiamo sempre di più, e ora che abbiamo raggiunto il 2° obiettivo (rientrare in CL e vincere il campionato) non dobbiamo mollare neanche 1 cm.
> Anche perchè esiste sempre la possibilità di aprire un ciclo duraturo, anche se dal calciomercato..........



La squadra andrebbe rafforzata ogni anno, vero.
Invece purtroppo tocca spesso mettere delle pezze invece che investire per fare aggiunte, questo è il vero dramma. 
Ma per me "squadra che vince non si cambia" e questo vale anche per l'allenatore.
Che può sbagliare come tutti... E sbaglierà anche in futuro... Ma nel suo caso, per quello che sta dando e facendo, dal mio punto di vista gli errorini sono ampiamente "perdonabili".


----------



## Swaitak (9 Ottobre 2022)

l'unico appunto sono i cambi puntuali al 65', dovrebbe adattarsi un po di più alla partita


----------



## jacky (9 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> quelle di ieri sono le sue gare.
> ma al 25' si stava facendo palleggiare in faccia dalla Juventus.
> è un provinciale, può vincere solo facendoci giocare in questo modo e di rimessa.
> non proprio la nostra storia.
> nullo per ora in europa in 3 anni, non è difficile capirne il motivo



il Milan gioca bene quando ha campo aperto e/o va in vantaggio
ricordati le gare con Sassuolo e Bologna. Imbarazzanti come costruzioni di gioco.
Io parlo di gioco di squadra, poi è facile fare azioni pericolosi quando hai calciatori che ti creano superiorità e ti saltano l'uomo.
Ma il Milan di Pioli questo non lo fa, e anzi più passa il tempo e meno ci prova
Un enorme merito di questa squadra è il ritmo e la capacità di reazione (dovuti principalmente al fatto che è giovane e non ha obiettivi importanti a inizio anno). Ma il gioco è un'altra cosa, almeno per me.


----------



## Giofa (9 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> quelle di ieri sono le sue gare.
> ma al 25' si stava facendo palleggiare in faccia dalla Juventus.
> è un provinciale, può vincere solo facendoci giocare in questo modo e di rimessa.
> non proprio la nostra storia.
> nullo per ora in europa in 3 anni, non è difficile capirne il motivo


Se il Milan di Pioli gioca di rimessa non ho capito nulla.
Il grande merito di Pioli è quello di tenere tutti sul pezzo, facendoli sentire importanti.
Se chi gioca poco si fa trovare pronto quando chiamato in causa è sicuramente merito dei ragazzi ma anche del mister.
Altra bugia secondo me è che sia ancorato al modulo, ieri tutto era tranne un 4231


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non ti va bene quello che scrivo ignorami ok? Di solito come nel caso di Ibra e Romagnoli, ci sono voluti due infortuni per salvarci il sederino. Su di Gabbia mai parlato male o insultato. Ottenere dalla squadra "più di quello che vale" quando dall'altra parte gioca un cesso come Locatelli che da noi neanche farebbe il portaborse è la cosa più ridicola letta oggi.


se non vuoi repliche, sei nel posto sbagliato, potrei dire lo stesso di te che mi rispondi, se è per quello. Con il discorso Romagnoli è una vostra fantasia, è arrivato Tomori e gli è passato davanti e poi quando era ancora disponibile gli è passato davanti Kalulu. Ha messo al suo posto kessie e chalanoglu che per due campionati e mezzo avevano fatto ******, Tonali quando ha fatto schifo non gli ha fatto giocare un minuto e appena si è ripreso non è mai più uscito dal campo. Theo considerato mezzo bidone dopo due partite ha scalzato senza se e senza ma Rodriguez, e l'immarcescibile Suso è stato spedito alla prima finestra di mercato utile. Il resto sono blabla inutili, tipo quelli che per ogni merito tirano fuori Maldini, Ibra e Boban (!!!) . Per quanto riguarda la rosa della Juve due come Vlahovic e Milik davanti ce li sogniamo di notte, per fare un esempio (lasciando perdere Bremer, Bonucci e compagnia cantando) , è inutile che vai a prendere la pippa di turno per giustificarti (ammesso che lo sia), quando noi ci siamo dovuti inventare da zero la difesa e nella catena di destra ne abbiamo fuori quattro su quattro, titolari e riserve. Ma ripeto, se alla 200esima partita vinta e dopo lo scudetto contro squadre meglio attrezzate e con milemila infortuni volete continuare a criticare, fate pure.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> quelle di ieri sono le sue gare.
> ma al 25' si stava facendo palleggiare in faccia dalla Juventus.
> è un provinciale, può vincere solo facendoci giocare in questo modo e di rimessa.
> non proprio la nostra storia.
> nullo per ora in europa in 3 anni, non è difficile capirne il motivo


Se il milan gioca di rimessa io e te guardiamo partite diverse , credo. Dagli i giocatori del Chelsea e vedrai che il gioco sarà più spumeggiante che mai in Europa. Forse non si è ancora capito che per l'europa abbiamo una squadra da serie B.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Se il Milan di Pioli gioca di rimessa non ho capito nulla.
> Il grande merito di Pioli è quello di tenere tutti sul pezzo, facendoli sentire importanti.
> Se chi gioca poco si fa trovare pronto quando chiamato in causa è sicuramente merito dei ragazzi ma anche del mister.
> Altra bugia secondo me è che sia ancorato al modulo, ieri tutto era tranne un 4231



Gioco di rimessa 
Su sta cosa ci sto ridendo tipo da ieri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> se non vuoi repliche, sei nel posto sbagliato, potrei dire lo stesso di te che mi rispondi, se è per quello. *Con il discorso Romagnoli è una vostra fantasia, è arrivato Tomori e gli è passato davanti e poi quando era ancora disponibile gli è passato davanti Kalulu.*



Ma questo non è assolutamente vero, forse è più una vostra fantasia che inventate spudoratamente  

Tomori non è passato davanti a Romagnoli semplicemente perchè non ha preso il suo posto, ma il posto dell'infortunato Kjaer (che si infortunò durante il derby con l'inda nei quarti di finale di Coppa Italia).
Da quel momento in poi, Kjaer saltò metà mese (circa 3-4 partite di serie A) e Tomori diventò ovviamente titolare.

Stesso discorso per Kalulu.
kalulu non è magicamente diventato titolare a discapito di Romagna, ma lo è diventato per tutta una serie di fortunati eventi che l'hanno messo in risalto (ricordo che fino ad allora era considerato un oggetto misterioso da tutti, persino da Pioli).
Il primo evento è stato il solito infortunio di kjaer (dal 3 al 25 dicembre, infortunio che gli fece saltare 7 partite) e il secondo l'infortunio a Gabbia (dal 13 dicembre al 12 febbraio).
Trovandosi senza difensori centrali, si era deciso di fare di necessità virtù, provando kalulu centrale.

Poi ovviamente in queste partite disputate sia da Tomori sia da kalulu, si notò l'enorme differenza.
Ma siamo proprio sicuri che il loro momento sarebbe arrivato anche senza infortuni?


----------



## mil77 (10 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> quelle di ieri sono le sue gare.
> ma al 25' si stava facendo palleggiare in faccia dalla Juventus.
> è un provinciale, può vincere solo facendoci giocare in questo modo e di rimessa.
> non proprio la nostra storia.
> nullo per ora in europa in 3 anni, non è difficile capirne il motivo


Se questo post non è ironico, è il post più comico che abbia mai letto


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma questo non è assolutamente vero, forse è più una vostra fantasia che inventate spudoratamente
> 
> Tomori non è passato davanti a Romagnoli semplicemente perchè non ha preso il suo posto, ma il posto dell'infortunato Kjaer (che si infortunò durante il derby con l'inda nei quarti di finale di Coppa Italia).
> Da quel momento in poi, Kjaer saltò metà mese (circa 3-4 partite di serie A) e Tomori diventò ovviamente titolare.
> ...


Tomori è arrivato il 21 gennaio, Kjaer si è infortunato il 26 gennaio, mi dite per favore quante partite doveva giocare fra il 21 e il 26 gennaio, e dopo quanti allenamenti? Il 30 gennaio Tomori era in campo e non ne è più uscito, sostituendo di fatto Romagnoli quando poi erano a disposizione tutti e tre. Direi che a questo punto il discorso è chiuso.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Ottobre 2022)

Siamo al 10 di ottobre e in questa stagione si è già messo tatticamente in tasca Allegri, Limone e Spalletti, l'unico che gli ha creato problemi è stato Harry Potter e Gasp che ha tenuto botta decentemente seppur meritassimo noi. Grande mister!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Tomori è arrivato il 21 gennaio, Kjaer si è infortunato il 26 gennaio, mi dite per favore quante partite doveva giocare fra il 21 e il 26 gennaio, e dopo quanti allenamenti? Il 30 gennaio Tomori era in campo e non ne è più uscito, *sostituendo di fatto Romagnoli quando poi erano a disposizione tutti e tre.* *Direi che a questo punto il discorso è chiuso.*



Ti piacerebbe fosse chiuso il discorso












Si, probabilmente il discorso ORA è chiuso


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti piacerebbe fosse chiuso il discorso, la tua arrampicata sugli specchi è terminata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il discorso che Tomori ha incominciato a giocare solo perchè si è infortunato Kjaer è chiuso, quindi non sparatene più a questo proposito. Il fatto che Romagnoli è finito in panchina è stotto gli occhi di tutti, e il fatto che abbia giocato titolare altre partite dopo il rientro di kjaer non avvalora nessuna tesi contraria. Quindi muto. Meno male che sono io ad arrampicarmi sugli specchi. E le 10 partite di titolarità di ROmagnoli prima che arrivasse tomori che mi stanno a significare ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> *Il discorso che Tomori ha incominciato a giocare solo perchè si è infortunato Kjaer è chiuso*, quindi non sparatene più a questo proposito. Il fatto che Romagnoli è finito in panchina è stotto gli occhi di tutti, e il fatto che abbia giocato titolare altre partite dopo il rientro di kjaer non avvalora nessuna tesi contraria. Quindi muto.



Completamente blindato, dato che ha anche fatto la sua prima apparizione proprio con l'infortunio di Simon.
Poi se non bastano neanche le immagini a farti capire 2+2, non è sicuramente un problema mio.
bacioni

P.S volevo mettere la schermata completa, per farti vedere che (prima dell'infortunio) non è proprio vero che Tomori abbia sostituito Romagnoli. Anzi, Romagnoli ha fatto sempre il titolare FINO all'infortunio subito a fine marzo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Completamente blindato, dato che ha anche fatto la sua prima apparizione proprio con l'infortunio di Simon.
> Poi se non bastano neanche le immagini a farti capire 2+2, non è sicuramente un problema mio.
> bacioni
> 
> P.S volevo mettere la schermata completa, per farti vedere che (prima dell'infortunio) non è proprio vero che Tomori abbia sostituito Romagnoli. Anzi, Romagnoli ha fatto sempre il titolare FINO all'infortunio subito.


siete voi che non VOLETE capire. Ma per me è chiusa qui. Il FATTO acclarato è che appena l'ha avuto a disposizione Tomori l'ha messo in campo e quando ha avuto a disposizione tutti e tre SANI la scelta l'ha fatta e molto chiara.Bacioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> siete voi che non VOLETE capire. Ma per me è chiusa qui. Il FATTO acclarato è che appena l'ha avuto a disposizione Tomori l'ha messo in campo e *quando ha avuto a disposizione tutti e tre SANI la scelta l'ha fatta e molto chiara*.Bacioni.



Azzo, ma hai parenti sardi per caso? hai una testa veramente dura  

Sai quando li ha avuti tutti e 3 *completamente* sani?
A fine aprile, quando ormai il divario tra Tomori e Romagnoli era abissale e mancavano ormai 4-5 partite al termine del campionato (tra l'altro le ultime 4 erano contro Juventus, Torino, Cagliari e Atalanta)


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Azzo, ma hai parenti sardi per caso? hai una testa veramente dura
> 
> Sai quando li ha avuti tutti e 3 *completamente* sani?
> A fine aprile, quando ormai il divario tra Tomori e Romagnoli era abissale e mancavano ormai 4-5 partite al termine del campionato (tra l'altro le ultime 4 erano contro Juventus, Torino, Cagliari e Atalanta)


io la testa dura? TOMORI HA SEMPRE GIOCATO DA QUANDO E' AL MILAN A PRESCINDERE DAGLI INFORTUNI DI CHICCHESSIA. ORA E' CHIARO O NO?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Ottobre 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> io la testa dura? TOMORI HA SEMPRE GIOCATO DA QUANDO E' AL MILAN A PRESCINDERE DAGLI INFORTUNI DI CHICCHESSIA. ORA E' CHIARO O NO?



Ancora?  
Forse (forse) non ci capiamo, grazie al cabbo che ha sempre giocato, pronti e via e Kjaer ha saltato subito le prime 4 partite (dall'arrivo di Tomori)
In difesa non è che avevamo molta scelta, avendo solamente Romagnoli,kjaer e .....ma guarda un pò, Tomori!

Anche perchè mi sono scordato di dire una cosa prima: in quel periodo (gennaio-febbraio 2021) avevamo infortunato anche il nostro 4° centrale, Gabbia


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora?
> Forse (forse) non ci capiamo, grazie al cabbo che ha sempre giocato, pronti e via e Kjaer ha saltato subito le prime 4 partite (dall'arrivo di Tomori)
> In difesa non è che avevamo molta scelta, avendo solamente Romagnoli,kjaer e .....ma guarda un pò, Tomori!
> 
> Anche perchè mi sono scordato di dire una cosa prima: in quel periodo (gennaio-febbraio 2021) avevamo infortunato anche il nostro 4° centrale, Gabbia


Sì, ma non capisco perchè questo debba dimostrare che SE non si fossero infortunati non avrebbe giocato. Capisco se l'avesse tenuto in naftalina tre mesi, due mesi, un mese, ma dopo 8 giorni dall'arrivo è entrato in campo e non ne è più uscito (ha saltato giusto la partita del 23, due giorni dopo il suo arrivo). Questa dimostrazione al contrario è arbitraria e inventata, e non è colpa né sua né di pioli se gli altri si sono infortunati. Quando poi sono stati tutti a disposizione, ha sempre giocato titolare lui. Dire che SE gli altri non si fossero infortunati ALLORA non avrebbe giocato è arbitrario. Il fatto invece che quando erano a disposizione abbia fatto la sua scelta, e escluso Romagnoli non è arbitrario ed è evidente. Sottolineo anche che ha avuto un certo coraggio a panchinare il giocatore con più anzianità e capitano. Abbiamo altri millemila casi a questo riguardo, anche senza infortuni, di cambio di gerarchie. L'abbiamo visto l'anno scorso anche con Tonali. L'ha provato, ha fatto schifo, l'ha escluso, poi quando è rientrato a settembre ha incominciato a girare ed è passato davanti a Bennacer. Esempio chiaro ed evidente che quando uno garantisce una costanza di rendimento gioca, altrimenti va in panchina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

ma io theo lo avrei mandato a giocare direttamente in curva settore verde, ala destra era poco.
il genio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Potevamo giocare come contro la Juve e invece no. Ora poi c'avrà l'alibi del rosso e quindi passerà tutto sotto traccia


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Incolpevole, fino a quando ha fatto entrare Dest che andrebbe assolutamente messo fuori rosa prima del mandarlo via a calci da Milano.


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma io theo lo avrei mandato a giocare direttamente in curva settore verde, ala destra era poco.
> il genio...


perché secondo te così non capitava il rosso? Ti faccio notare che sul 2-0 Theo guarda Aubameyang che gli passa davanti stando fermo come un tardo invece di correre in copertura.


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incolpevole, fino a quando ha fatto entrare Dest che andrebbe assolutamente messo fuori rosa prima del mandarlo via a calci da Milano.


Ha messo Dest perché stavamo giocando con un centrale solo ammonito e non abbiamo altri giocatori in difesa, letteralmente.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ha messo Dest perché stavamo giocando con un centrale solo ammonito e non abbiamo altri giocatori in difesa, letteralmente.


Anche un primavera sarebbe meglio di Dest. Quel giocatore è qualcosa di immondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> perché secondo te così non capitava il rosso? Ti faccio notare che sul 2-0 Theo guarda Aubameyang che gli passa davanti stando fermo come un tardo invece di correre in copertura.


probabilmente no perchè theo è in ritardo sull azione del rosso perchè arriva dalle tribune di destra.

ma a parte quello è una caxata anche se vinciamo 40-0 mandare theo la in fondo.

pioli è un pallone gonfiato e basta ormai.


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma io theo lo avrei mandato a giocare direttamente in curva settore verde, ala destra era poco.
> il genio...


Cosa c’entra Theo?


----------



## Antokkmilan (11 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Potevamo giocare come contro la Juve e invece no. Ora poi c'avrà l'alibi del rosso e quindi passerà tutto sotto traccia


Dopo 18 minuti ? come fai a impostare una partita dopo 18 minuti dove tra’l’altro stavamo giocando anche bene. Non è un alibi è una presa in giro che va avanti da anni, aprite gli occhi…paghiamo noi tifosi per vedere questo schifo è mi sono anche rotto.


----------



## Kayl (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche un primavera sarebbe meglio di Dest. Quel giocatore è qualcosa di immondo.


non per rovinarti il sogno ad occhi aperti, ma la nostra primavera fa vomitare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incolpevole, fino a quando ha fatto entrare Dest che andrebbe assolutamente messo fuori rosa prima del mandarlo via a calci da Milano.



L'errore è stato togliere Diaz e non krunic (già ammonito).


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'errore è stato togliere Diaz e non krunic (già ammonito).


ma figurati in 10 e sotto di 1 la partita è già finita, li doveva cambiare tutti.

semmai spieghi la posizione di theo e perchè punta sempre su giroud che fa schifo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati in 10 e sotto di 1 la partita è già finita, li doveva cambiare tutti.
> 
> semmai spieghi la posizione di theo e perchè punta sempre su giroud che fa schifo.



Non so, la partita non era ancora finita. Un goal a cùlo poteva cambiare tutto, ma se togli uno dei pochi che potrebbe inventare, allora.....

Comunque oggi ho visto una nuova posizione di Tomori (a sinistra mentre Theo avanzava o si accentrava) e quel cornutone dell'arbitro non mi ha fatto osservare nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi ingiudicabile come tutta la squadra.
Partita falsata da un arbitro in malafede.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli non c'entra nulla con la Champions. Come Malgioglio con la passera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so, la partita non era ancora finita. Un goal a cùlo poteva cambiare tutto, ma se togli uno dei pochi che potrebbe inventare, allora.....
> 
> Comunque oggi ho visto una nuova posizione di Tomori (a sinistra mentre Theo avanzava o si accentrava) e quel cornutone dell'arbitro non mi ha fatto osservare nulla.


anche pareggiare era la stessa cosa di perdere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pioli non c'entra nulla con la Champions. Come Malgioglio con la passera.



Preparo i pop-corn.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Caxxo pobega ha i piedi di ghisa


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2022)

il mister va a lamentarsi con l'arbitro e non nelle sedi opportune


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)

È un medioman, ma se come avversario hai una squadra più forte e poi questa gioca contro di te in 12 vs 11 e poi 12 vs 10, è un'impresa ardua.

Non gli do particolari colpe oggi. Poi se dovessimo prendere batoste pure contro il Verona, allora sì che è in discussione. Che poi se è in discussione lui, che dobbiamo dire di Allegri e Inzaghi? Dovremmo salvare in Italia solo Spalletti, che ha pur sempre uno squadrone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il mister va a lamentarsi con l'arbitro e non nelle sedi opportune



Ocio che l'arbitro fa ancora in tempo ad estrarre i cartellini anche a partita finita


----------



## El picinin (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È un medioman, ma se come avversario hai una squadra più forte e poi questa gioca contro di te in 12 vs 11 e poi 12 vs 10, è un'impresa ardua.
> 
> Non gli do particolari colpe oggi. Poi se dovessimo prendere batoste pure contro il Verona, allora sì che è in discussione. Che poi se è in discussione lui, che dobbiamo dire di Allegri e Inzaghi? Dovremmo salvare in Italia solo Spalletti, che ha pur sempre uno squadrone.


 mi fate morire,in discussione??? In discussione il cervello di chi lo pensa.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> mi fate morire,in discussione??? In discussione il cervello di chi lo pensa.


Boh, io leggo critiche a lui. Rispetto il pensiero di tutti eh, ma che cacchio deve fare se l'arbitro dà un rigore assurdo e ti porta in inferiorità numerica.

La colpa di questi insuccessi, dopo l'arbitro, è del mercato mediocre che abbiamo fatto. E, nonostante tutto, stiamo reggendo benissimo in campionato ed in Champions abbiamo 4 punti in più. Poi oh, io vorrei vedere anch'io sulla panchina un Guardiola, ma se le alternative sono i pompatissimi fenomeni tipo Simone Inzaghi, mi tengo Pioli tutta la vita.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Boh, io leggo critiche a lui. Rispetto il pensiero di tutti eh, ma che cacchio deve fare se l'arbitro dà un rigore assurdo e ti porta in inferiorità numerica.
> 
> La colpa di questi insuccessi, dopo l'arbitro, è del mercato mediocre che abbiamo fatto. E, nonostante tutto, stiamo reggendo benissimo in campionato ed in Champions abbiamo *4 punti in più*. Poi oh, io vorrei vedere anch'io sulla panchina un Guardiola, ma se le alternative sono i pompatissimi fenomeni tipo Simone Inzaghi, mi tengo Pioli tutta la vita.


rispetto allo scorso anno*


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incolpevole, fino a quando ha fatto entrare Dest che andrebbe assolutamente messo fuori rosa prima del mandarlo via a calci da Milano.


E chi doveva fare entrare? Altri non ne aveva...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E chi doveva fare entrare? Altri non ne aveva...


Chiunque altro, anche Coubis. Doveva dare un segnale alla società che certe operazioni di mercato sono intollerabili. Comunque, se leggi i miei post, sono il primo ad assolvere Pioli.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche pareggiare era la stessa cosa di perdere.


Ma anche no.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Incredibile leggere critiche a Pioli anche stasera. Ho capito che alcune sono volontariamente inventate x avere discussione sul forum, altre sono x partito preso sempre dagli stessi. Ma c'è un limite a tutto!


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no.


e cosa te ne fai di 1 punto?


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Incredibile leggere critiche a Pioli anche stasera. Ho capito che alcune sono volontariamente inventate x avere discussione sul forum, altre sono x partito preso sempre dagli stessi. Ma c'è un limite a tutto!


ma se tu di tattica non ne capisci non è mica colpa nostra, magari leggi ed impara un po' no?
inutile dire che ci si inventa le cose, così solo per far flame.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Ottobre 2022)

Il mister è sempre on fire..verso l'arbitro stasera lho visto parecchio on fire a fine partita


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e cosa te ne fai di 1 punto?



Beh obblighi sopratutto il Chelsea a non mollare nulla fino all'ultima giornata, ad esempio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh obblighi sopratutto il Chelsea a non mollare nulla fino all'ultima giornata, ad esempio...


ma è già obbligato per il 1o posto a non perdere a salisburgo.
l'ultima chelsea-dinamo diventa ininfluente perchè noi il salisburgo lo dobbiam battere..


----------



## unbreakable (11 Ottobre 2022)

Se qualcuno qui pensava che facessimo punti con le inglesi dopo arsenal Liverpool united..ci manca solo il city..io mi ero già messo il cuore in pace..la qualificazione si gioca con le altre 2..
Pure ancelotti prese batoste da roonyvevsoci e allegri uscì con il totthenham..
Per me c'è un dislivello di qualità poi ci metti il carico dell arbitro..e ciao..
Però è il mio pensiero..ognuno può pensarla come gli pare


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e cosa te ne fai di 1 punto?



puooi pareggiarne una delle due dopo. X un punto in un girone di 4 squadre può cambiare tea passare e uscire


----------



## Igniorante (11 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh obblighi sopratutto il Chelsea a non mollare nulla fino all'ultima giornata, ad esempio...



Esatto, soprattutto questo


----------



## R41D3N (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> puooi pareggiarne una delle due dopo. X un punto in un girone di 4 squadre può cambiare tea passare e uscire


Senza considerare che il Chelsea sarebbe salito a 5pt insieme a noi. Magari avessimo pareggiato...tutt'altra classifica in caso.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se tu di tattica non ne capisci non è mica colpa nostra, magari leggi ed impara un po' no?
> inutile dire che ci si inventa le cose, così solo per far flame.


Perché c'è qualcosa di parlare di tattica stasera? Poi come sempre detto io di tattica non parlo perché non sono in grado di parlarne come 95% dei tifosi...la tattica deve essere lasciata solo agli addetti ai lavori, che è appunto il loro lavoro che se ne sanno 100mila volte più di tutti noi messi insieme...poi che qualcuno si inventa le critiche x avere più discussioni sul forum è da mo che succede....


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> puooi pareggiarne una delle due dopo. X un punto in un girone di 4 squadre può cambiare tea passare e uscire


puoi pareggiare lo stesso a zagabria anche adesso. l'ultima la devi sempre vincere perchè sei indietro in media gol col salisburgo.
comuque la giri non cambia niente a meno di incroci impossibili + punteggi tennistici la prossima.
è uguale.

per me pioli ha fatto bene a cambiare i migliori.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è già obbligato per il 1o posto a non perdere a salisburgo.
> l'ultima chelsea-dinamo diventa ininfluente perchè noi il salisburgo lo dobbiam battere..



Tu dai per certo che i croati siano fuori, ma sono assolutamente dentro. Con la vittoria di oggi, se non perdono a Salisburgo, e noi non battiamo i croati, l'ultima possono anche perdere con la Dinamo, che ripeto può qualificarsi....e rompe dover guardare anche sull'altro campo per noi.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> puoi pareggiare lo stesso a zagabria anche adesso. l'ultima la devi sempre vincere perchè sei indietro in media gol col salisburgo.
> comuque la giri non cambia niente a meno di incroci impossibili + punteggi tennistici la prossima.
> è uguale.
> 
> per me pioli ha fatto bene a cambiare i migliori.


Se pareggi a Zagabria e il Salisburgo vince in casa con il Chelsea sei fuori....a meno che poi il Chelsea perda in casa con la dinamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché c'è qualcosa di parlare di tattica stasera? Poi come sempre detto io di tattica non parlo perché non sono in grado di parlarne come 95% dei tifosi...la tattica deve essere lasciata solo agli addetti ai lavori, che è appunto il loro lavoro che se ne sanno 100mila volte più di tutti noi messi insieme...poi che qualcuno si inventa le critiche x avere più discussioni sul forum è da mo che succede....


certo io mi sono chiesto il perchè di 2 scelte che prescindono dalla ladrata.
io ne parlo comunque volentieri dei primi 18 minuti se a te non va non sei obbligato è...


----------



## ARKANA (11 Ottobre 2022)

Gli è andata bene che quel rigore regalato più espulsione ha tolto l'attenzione dalle sue pessime scelte tattiche


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tu dai per certo che i croati siano fuori, ma sono assolutamente dentro. Con la vittoria di oggi, se non perdono a Salisburgo, e noi non battiamo i croati, l'ultima possono anche perdere con la Dinamo, che ripeto può qualificarsi....e rompe dover guardare anche sull'altro campo per noi.


è così, ma noi dobbiamo comunque almeno pareggiare con la dinamo e vincere col salisburgo.
quindi l'ultima per noi chelsea-dinamo è ininfluente sotto tutti i punti di vista.
se noi pareggiamo con la dinamo e vinciamo l'ultima siamo matematicamente davanti alla dinamo in ogni modo.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> certo io mi sono chiesto il perchè di 2 scelte che prescindono dalla ladrata.
> io ne parlo comunque volentieri dei primi 18 minuti se a te non va non sei obbligato è...


Di quei 18 minuti cosa c'è da dire? Pieno controllo della partita, possesso palla nostro e loro chiusi in difesa...non capisco quali siamo poi le due scelte? Tutto ma proprio tutto uguale che con la juve con il solo cambio krunic pobega che alla fine cambiava 0.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli oggi incolpevole ma in Champions è un disastro, siamo gli unici a prendere sberle in continuazione dalle solite squadre spagnole o inglesi.
Guardiamo l'Inter che batte il Liverpool ad Anfield o il Barcellona, il Napoli che ne fa 4 al Liverpool, la Juve che batte il Chelsea 1-0 l'anno scorso in casa, l'Atalanta che batte il Liverpool e se la gioca contro lo United fino alla fine.
Solo noi veniamo presi costantemente a peni in faccia.
Allenatore inadeguato in Europa e basta, 2 vittorie su 10 partite, ma di che parliamo?
Le uniche partite in cui non gli do colpe sono oggi e contro l'Atletico a Milano, ma per il resto un vero disastro.
Per me se non vince contro lo Zagabria e il Salisburgo bisognerebbe riflettere molto sul prossimo allenatore da mettere in panchina.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è così, ma noi dobbiamo comunque almeno pareggiare con la dinamo e vincere col salisburgo.
> quindi l'ultima per noi chelsea-dinamo è ininfluente sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> se noi pareggiamo con la dinamo e vinciamo l'ultima siamo matematicamente davanti alla dinamo in ogni modo.



Ripeto, non perdere oggi (non era possibile) ti dava la certezza che fino alla fine ci fosse massimo impegno ed evitavi sorprese che ti mettono in difficoltà. Cosi invece sei obbligato a vincerle entrambe per non avere dubbi, ed aggiungo che se non vinci quelle due gare giustamente non meriti gli ottavi, è semplice.


----------



## El picinin (11 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene che quel rigore regalato più espulsione ha tolto l'attenzione dalle sue pessime scelte tattiche


 ma c'è un però fino all' espulsione gli errori non si vedevano la partita la. Facevamo noi,insomma si scrive tanto per scrivere,leggere,che se perdiamo a Verona e da esonerare ,significa essere in malafede,rassegnatevi che Pioli al Milan ci rimane almeno altri 4anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Se pareggi a Zagabria e il Salisburgo vince in casa con il Chelsea sei fuori....a meno che poi il Chelsea perda in casa con la dinamo


oddio si ci poteva essere questa ipotesi hai ragione ma sotto di 1 uomo e 1 gol dopo 20 minuti pensare di prendere un pareggio col chelsea è già di per se impossibile, se poi oltre a questo devi sperare in un intreccio così assurdo dico che per me ha fatto bene a togliere certa gente. 
guarda giocandotela potevi benissimo finire 0-4 o in 9.
tanto secondo il tuo caso sarebbe rimasto fuori il chelsea, e mi pare di capire che il chelsea deve andare avanti.


----------



## mil77 (11 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oddio si ci poteva essere questa ipotesi hai ragione ma sotto di 1 uomo e 1 gol dopo 20 minuti pensare di prendere un pareggio col chelsea è già di per se impossibile, se poi oltre a questo devi sperare in un intreccio così assurdo dico che per me ha fatto bene a togliere certa gente.
> guarda giocandotela potevi benissimo finire 0-4 o in 9.
> tanto secondo il tuo caso sarebbe rimasto fuori il chelsea, e mi pare di capire che il chelsea deve andare avanti.


Ah si non avevo capito. A fare i cambi ha fatto benissimo . Pensavo che dicevi che anche senza esplusione avremmo al max pareggiato e non sarebbe servito a niente. Sorry.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ripeto, non perdere oggi (non era possibile) ti dava la certezza che fino alla fine ci fosse massimo impegno ed evitavi sorprese che ti mettono in difficoltà. Cosi invece sei obbligato a vincerle entrambe per non avere dubbi, ed aggiungo che se non vinci quelle due gare giustamente non meriti gli ottavi, è semplice.


ma jino io non son d'accordo, ci può stare quel che dice mil ma quel che dici tu no, tutte giocheranno fino alla fine in ogni modo.
oh un punto non fa mica schifo ma veramente spendere 1 goccia di sudore in più nella farsa di oggi era proprio inutile e qui siamo d'accordo.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché c'è qualcosa di parlare di tattica stasera? Poi come sempre detto io di tattica non parlo perché non sono in grado di parlarne come 95% dei tifosi...la tattica deve essere lasciata solo agli addetti ai lavori, che è appunto il loro lavoro che se ne sanno 100mila volte più di tutti noi messi insieme...poi che qualcuno si inventa le critiche x avere più discussioni sul forum è da mo che succede....


Cosa sono per te gli addetti ai lavori?


----------



## ARKANA (12 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> ma c'è un però fino all' espulsione gli errori non si vedevano la partita la. Facevamo noi,insomma si scrive tanto per scrivere,leggere,che se perdiamo a Verona e da esonerare ,significa essere in malafede,rassegnatevi che Pioli al Milan ci rimane almeno altri 4anni.


Se a te fa piacere avere in panchina uno che ad esempio, se non si fosse infortunato romagnoli non avrebbe mai fatto giocare kalulu (eppure in allenamento li ha sotto gli occhi tutti i giorni, possibile non si sia accorto che sono di due categorie diverse) liberissimo di farlo, io penso però che il Milan meriti di più, se voi riuscite ad accontentarvi ok, buon per voi


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Cosa sono per te gli addetti ai lavori?


Chi lo fa di lavoro...non di certo tipo gli opinionisti tv...


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma jino io non son d'accordo, ci può stare quel che dice mil ma quel che dici tu no, tutte giocheranno fino alla fine in ogni modo.
> oh un punto non fa mica schifo ma veramente spendere 1 goccia di sudore in più nella farsa di oggi era proprio inutile e qui siamo d'accordo.



Forse mi spiego male, ma intendo proprio il discorso di Mil. 

Detto questo non contesto il cambio di Theo e Leao, ci sta tanto la partita era finita e stra finita dal momento in cui Dest ha sbagliato il gol. Inoltre Theo si vedeva che non ce la faceva più, Leao scelta tecnica invece, per farlo riposare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse mi spiego male, ma intendo proprio il discorso di Mil.
> 
> Detto questo non contesto il cambio di Theo e Leao, ci sta tanto la partita era finita e stra finita dal momento in cui Dest ha sbagliato il gol. Inoltre Theo si vedeva che non ce la faceva più, Leao scelta tecnica invece, per farlo riposare.


infatti ma anche avesse segnato dest.. loro ce ne facevano altri 2.
finita al 18°.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene che quel rigore regalato più espulsione ha tolto l'attenzione dalle sue pessime scelte tattiche



Gli è andata bene? Non direi. Le scelte tattiche spettano a lui e noi non facciamo che giudicarle a posteriori in base al risultato finale.


----------



## ARKANA (12 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene? Non direi. Le scelte tattiche spettano a lui e noi non facciamo che giudicarle a posteriori in base al risultato finale.


Come è giusto che sia, è il gioco delle parti, lui si prende milioni di euro per prendere delle decisioni, noi possiamo giudicare se a nostro modo di vedere sono giuste o sbagliate, sicuramente il suo ruolo è più difficile rispetto a commentare dal divano, ma ripeto, lui è pagato per fare ciò (pagato anche con i miei soldi visto quanto spendo tra biglietti, abbonamenti e merch)


----------



## Blu71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Come è giusto che sia, è il gioco delle parti, lui si prende milioni di euro per prendere delle decisioni, noi possiamo giudicare se a nostro modo di vedere sono giuste o sbagliate, sicuramente il suo ruolo è più difficile rispetto a commentare dal divano, ma ripeto, lui è pagato per fare ciò (pagato anche con i miei soldi visto quanto spendo tra biglietti, abbonamenti e merch)



Concordo. I giudizi però, a mio avviso, non dovrebbero essere dati solo guardando il risultato ma anche il modo in cui è arrivato e questa sera il risultato lo ha deciso l’arbitro.


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti ma anche avesse segnato dest.. loro ce ne facevano altri 2.
> finita al 18°.



Al 18esimo era condizionata, ma non finita. Con l'uomo in meno ti metti dietro, difendi bene e riparti. Rischi gli ultimi dieci minuti semmai. Giroud ha avuto una palla clamorosa per l'uno a uno, se la pareggi poi per assurdo diventano loro a lasciarti spazi. Sul dua a zero è finita, ma Dest la poteva anche riaprire. 

Non è che non ci sono mai state squadre in 10 che hanno pareggiato o vinto una gara in rimonta, ce ne sono tanti di esempi. Certo non possiamo essere noi l'esempio, in questa stagione dietro siamo parecchio allegri.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Come è giusto che sia, è il gioco delle parti, lui si prende milioni di euro per prendere delle decisioni, noi possiamo giudicare se a nostro modo di vedere sono giuste o sbagliate, sicuramente il suo ruolo è più difficile rispetto a commentare dal divano, ma ripeto, lui è pagato per fare ciò (pagato anche con i miei soldi visto quanto spendo tra biglietti, abbonamenti e merch)



Beh le spese, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, sono abbondantemente ripagate da quello che stiamo facendo da quella benedetta sconfitta con l'Atalanta... Sicuramente molto più di quando andavamo in giro con Inzaghi, Gattuso, Giampollo o Montella.

Comunque, tornando alla gara specifica di stasera, il risultato e la prestazione sono stati ampiamente falsati pertanto anche Pioli imho è ingiudicabile.
Fino al rigore eravamo anzi molto propositivi e "sul pezzo", anche più del Chelsea.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al 18esimo era condizionata, ma non finita. Con l'uomo in meno ti metti dietro, difendi bene e riparti. Rischi gli ultimi dieci minuti semmai. Giroud ha avuto una palla clamorosa per l'uno a uno, se la pareggi poi per assurdo diventano loro a lasciarti spazi. Sul dua a zero è finita, ma Dest la poteva anche riaprire.
> 
> Non è che non ci sono mai state squadre in 10 che hanno pareggiato o vinto una gara in rimonta, ce ne sono tanti di esempi. Certo non possiamo essere noi l'esempio, in questa stagione dietro siamo parecchio allegri.


Per me abbiamo reagito un po’ troppo di pancia dopo il loro vantaggio, siamo stati rabbiosi e poco lucidi ma ci sta dopo quella ladrata. Poi abbiamo preso il secondo da polli e nel secondo tempo abbiamo avuto due grosse occasioni ma la partita era chiusa al 90% dopo il 2 a 0.
Pioli secondo me doveva solo togliere prima Oliviero ma solo per farlo rifiatare un po’


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pioli non c'entra nulla con la Champions. Come Malgioglio con la passera.


Come non centrava nulla con lo scudetto…


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene che quel rigore regalato più espulsione ha tolto l'attenzione dalle sue pessime scelte tattiche


Insomma…quindi devi essere un esperto per valutare 18 minuti una partita!! vorrei che mi spiegassi


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Pioli oggi incolpevole ma in Champions è un disastro, siamo gli unici a prendere sberle in continuazione dalle solite squadre spagnole o inglesi.
> Guardiamo l'Inter che batte il Liverpool ad Anfield o il Barcellona, il Napoli che ne fa 4 al Liverpool, la Juve che batte il Chelsea 1-0 l'anno scorso in casa, l'Atalanta che batte il Liverpool e se la gioca contro lo United fino alla fine.
> Solo noi veniamo presi costantemente a peni in faccia.
> Allenatore inadeguato in Europa e basta, 2 vittorie su 10 partite, ma di che parliamo?
> ...


No il concetto è che Pioli non piace e si trova qualsiasi cavillo per criticarlo anche quando la critica non c’è come stasera. Vogliamo guardare l’Inter? quella che esce ai gironi per due anni di fila? Con Hakimi- Conte- Eriksen- Lukaku ? che pareggia due volte contro gli ucraini ? No perché sai, ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo vedere. Si ha vinto contro il
Barcellona ma come ha vinto…? dai qui stendo un velo pietoso e lo stendo anche contro il Liverpool l’anno scorso dove hanno perse 5 pali tra andata e ritorno quindi come ha vinto ? perché non citi la vittoria nostra contro l’Atletico al Wanda. L’Atalanta nulla da dire, ma ti dimentichi le quattro pere in casa contro la dinamo. Ripeto, se dobbiamo analizzare bene, ma analizziamo tutto non solo quello che fa comodo vedere.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> No il concetto è che Pioli non piace e si trova qualsiasi cavillo per criticarlo anche quando la critica non c’è come stasera. Vogliamo guardare l’Inter? quella che esce ai gironi per due anni di fila? Con Hakimi- Conte- Eriksen- Lukaku ? che pareggia due volte contro gli ucraini ? No perché sai, ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo vedere. Si ha vinto contro il
> Barcellona ma come ha vinto…? dai qui stendo un velo pietoso e lo stendo anche contro il Liverpool l’anno scorso dove hanno perse 5 pali tra andata e ritorno quindi come ha vinto ? perché non citi la vittoria nostra contro l’Atletico al Wanda. L’Atalanta nulla da dire, ma ti dimentichi le quattro pere in casa contro la dinamo. Ripeto, se dobbiamo analizzare bene, ma analizziamo tutto non solo quello che fa comodo vedere.


Quello che vedo io sono 5 sconfitte su 10 partite e solo 2 vittorie.
Dai numeri sembriamo la Sampdoria europea.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quello che vedo io sono 5 sconfitte su 10 partite e solo 2 vittorie.
> Dai numeri sembriamo la Sampdoria europea.


Si ma non puoi fare un calcolo su 10 partite mi sembra abbastanza riduttivo. Su 10 abbiamo affrontato: Liverpool due volte- porto due volte- Atletico due volte - Chelsea due volte perdonami non abbiamo affrontato squadrette…


----------



## Albijol (12 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq ieri anche in 10 abbiamo giocato una partita migliore rispetto all andata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Al 18esimo era condizionata, ma non finita. Con l'uomo in meno ti metti dietro, difendi bene e riparti. Rischi gli ultimi dieci minuti semmai. Giroud ha avuto una palla clamorosa per l'uno a uno, se la pareggi poi per assurdo diventano loro a lasciarti spazi. Sul dua a zero è finita, ma Dest la poteva anche riaprire.
> 
> Non è che non ci sono mai state squadre in 10 che hanno pareggiato o vinto una gara in rimonta, ce ne sono tanti di esempi. Certo non possiamo essere noi l'esempio, in questa stagione dietro siamo parecchio allegri.


hai ragione, è la stessa cosa che ho detto io lo scorso anno con l'atletico.
ma devi considerare che noi storicamente in 10 spariamo dal campo, sarà il nostro modo di giocare.
e poi il chelsea era probabilmente duro da battere anche in 11.

sta di fatto che al 18° io l'ho data proprio per strafinita. poi non so.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> No il concetto è che Pioli non piace e si trova qualsiasi cavillo per criticarlo anche quando la critica non c’è come stasera. Vogliamo guardare l’Inter? quella che esce ai gironi per due anni di fila? Con Hakimi- Conte- Eriksen- Lukaku ? che pareggia due volte contro gli ucraini ? No perché sai, ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo vedere. Si ha vinto contro il
> Barcellona ma come ha vinto…? dai qui stendo un velo pietoso e lo stendo anche contro il Liverpool l’anno scorso dove hanno perse 5 pali tra andata e ritorno quindi come ha vinto ? perché non citi la vittoria nostra contro l’Atletico al Wanda. L’Atalanta nulla da dire, ma ti dimentichi le quattro pere in casa contro la dinamo. Ripeto, se dobbiamo analizzare bene, ma analizziamo tutto non solo quello che fa comodo vedere.


Se si sta parlando di un certo argomento specifico, perché si tirano fuori cose di a altri che a noi non dovrebbero minimamente interessare? Così per sapere ........


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, è la stessa cosa che ho detto io lo scorso anno con l'atletico.
> ma devi considerare che noi storicamente in 10 spariamuo dal campo, sarà il nostro modo di giocare.
> e poi il chelsea era probabilmente duro da battere anche in 11.
> 
> sta di fatto che al 18° io l'ho data proprio per strafinita. poi non so.


L'ho notato anche io, ci sono squadre che in 10 giocano anche meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma non puoi fare un calcolo su 10 partite mi sembra abbastanza riduttivo. Su 10 abbiamo affrontato: Liverpool due volte- porto due volte- Atletico due volte - Chelsea due volte perdonami non abbiamo affrontato squadrette…


ma la CL è così tutte le partite sono toste.
piuttosto si potrebbe dire che sia lo scorso anno sia questo è stato un periodo di scarsa condizione ed in cui abbiamo prevalentemente giocato col 3/4ista, in partite spesso difficili ma anche molto sfortunate.


----------



## sunburn (12 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> No il concetto è che Pioli non piace e si trova qualsiasi cavillo per criticarlo anche quando la critica non c’è come stasera. Vogliamo guardare l’Inter? quella che esce ai gironi per due anni di fila? Con Hakimi- Conte- Eriksen- Lukaku ? che pareggia due volte contro gli ucraini ? No perché sai, ognuno vede quello che gli fa comodo vedere. Si ha vinto contro il
> Barcellona ma come ha vinto…? dai qui stendo un velo pietoso e lo stendo anche contro il Liverpool l’anno scorso dove hanno perse 5 pali tra andata e ritorno quindi come ha vinto ? perché non citi la vittoria nostra contro l’Atletico al Wanda. L’Atalanta nulla da dire, ma ti dimentichi le quattro pere in casa contro la dinamo. Ripeto, se dobbiamo analizzare bene, ma analizziamo tutto non solo quello che fa comodo vedere.


A me Pioli piace molto, ma è fattuale che al momento abbia dimostrato di non essere allenatore da CL. Non è solo questione di risultati ma soprattutto di prestazioni e atteggiamento mentale della squadra nelle partite europee. Una volta può succedere, due anche, ma se succede 9 volte su 10 anche il mister deve fare una riflessione.
Speriamo faccia quel salto necessario per diventare un allenatore europeo.


----------



## Bataille (12 Ottobre 2022)

Dato che, come affermato da società e dirigenza, la nostra squadra è _competitiva anche in Europa_, se Pioli non dovesse inanellare le due vittorie necessarie al passaggio del turno dovrebbe puramente e semplicemente dimettersi.


----------



## DavMilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

Mi piacerebbe approfondire la posizione di theo di ieri fino all 'espulsione, in fase di possesso giocava praticamente centrale a metà campo. Voi cosa ne pensate?
penso sia stata una mossa per liberare Leao nel 1vs1 peccato non averlo potuto vedere a causa del sicario.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Dato che, come affermato da società e dirigenza, la nostra squadra è _competitiva anche in Europa_, se Pioli non dovesse inanellare le due vittorie necessarie al passaggio del turno dovrebbe puramente e semplicemente dimettersi.


Vi piacerebbe è? Ripassa sarai più fortunato.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe approfondire la posizione di theo di ieri fino all 'espulsione, in fase di possesso giocava praticamente centrale a metà campo. Voi cosa ne pensate?
> penso sia stata una mossa per liberare Leao nel 1vs1 peccato non averlo potuto vedere a causa del sicario.


Lo ha fatto anche contro la Juventus e in molte altre partite. Anzi, si puo dire che sia di fatto il ruolo di Theo questo.

Quando difendiamo si allarga nella linea a quattro, quando si attacca va in mezzo a fianco al mediano.

Una soluzione che tra l'altro non ha inventato Pioli ma Guardiola, prima con Lahm e ora con Cancelo.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Dato che, come affermato da società e dirigenza, la nostra squadra è _competitiva anche in Europa_, se Pioli non dovesse inanellare le due vittorie necessarie al passaggio del turno dovrebbe puramente e semplicemente dimettersi.


Si certo e lo sostituiamo con Giampaolo.

Tanto del campionato chi se ne frega.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Ottobre 2022)

Unico appunto che mi sento di fare al mister è che nelle partite "giocate", dove incontriamo squadre che giocano alte, provano a giocare e non si barricano per ripartire Giroud non è la soluzione migliore, Rebic ha un altro dinamismo, qualità nei movimenti e nel fraseggio... anche ieri sera quando è entrato ha propiziato situazioni di gioco di alto livello, se Leao non volesse strafare per far vedere che è forte e giocasse anche coi compagni la riaprivamo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## mil77 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quello che vedo io sono 5 sconfitte su 10 partite e solo 2 vittorie.
> Dai numeri sembriamo la Sampdoria europea.


Beh ma più o meno in Europa siamo quello...come ha sempre detto Maldini....oppure pensavi fossimo una favorita x la champion?


----------



## Bataille (12 Ottobre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Vi piacerebbe è? Ripassa sarai più fortunato.



_Vi_? Cosa intendi?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe approfondire la posizione di theo di ieri fino all 'espulsione, in fase di possesso giocava praticamente centrale a metà campo. Voi cosa ne pensate?
> penso sia stata una mossa per liberare Leao nel 1vs1 peccato non averlo potuto vedere a causa del sicario.



Con Tomori che prendeva il suo posto come terzino sinistro (tra l'altro prima dell'espulsione ho anche visto Tomori scattare sulla fascia, sono abbastanza sicuro fosse lui )


----------



## DavMilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con Tomori che prendeva il suo posto come terzino sinistro (tra l'altro prima dell'espulsione ho anche visto Tomori scattare sulla fascia, sono abbastanza sicuro fosse lui )


Si infatti, da un lato mi pare che funzioni riuscendo a liberare Leao nel 1vs1 ma dall'altro se perdiamo palla ci son le praterie sulla fascia o in centro se Tomori scala.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Ottobre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Dato che, come affermato da società e dirigenza, la nostra squadra è _competitiva anche in Europa_, se Pioli non dovesse inanellare le due vittorie necessarie al passaggio del turno dovrebbe puramente e semplicemente dimettersi.


E ammettiamo per un attimo che Pioli facesse un gesto simile,sai chi ti ritroveresti poi in panchina?Te lo dico da subito,gente come Oddo,Nesta,Bonera,Sheva,Sonetti,Papadopulo,Reja,Sandreani.


----------



## Tobi (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli per adesso è l'allenatore perfetto per noi. Tutta la squadra lo segue. Gli verrà rinnovato il contratto almeno per altri 2 anni, con l'auspicio che Redbird gli completi degnamente la squadra. Poi mi auguro uno step successivo con Klopp


----------



## Route66 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con Tomori che prendeva il suo posto come terzino sinistro (tra l'altro prima dell'espulsione ho anche visto Tomori scattare sulla fascia, sono abbastanza sicuro fosse lui )


Confermo fosse lui ed è stato visto da tutto lo stadio tranne da chi aveva la palla in quel momento(forse Benna?) che è stato amabilmente mandato affanc... da tutti quanti


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Ottobre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe approfondire la posizione di theo di ieri fino all 'espulsione, in fase di possesso giocava praticamente centrale a metà campo. Voi cosa ne pensate?
> penso sia stata una mossa per liberare Leao nel 1vs1 peccato non averlo potuto vedere a causa del sicario.


Quando giochiamo con 2cc ( speriamo mai più ) Theo non può venire dentro il campo in quanto anche se Tomori si sposta dalla sua parte i soli 2cc non riescono a coprire il campo in larghezza.

Se si gioca con un cc a 3 il discorso è molto molto diverso perché teoricamente avrebbe 2 coperture, quindi può un Po andare dove l'istinto lo porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe approfondire la posizione di theo di ieri fino all 'espulsione, in fase di possesso giocava praticamente centrale a metà campo. Voi cosa ne pensate?
> penso sia stata una mossa per liberare Leao nel 1vs1 peccato non averlo potuto vedere a causa del sicario.


finalmente qualcuno che ne parla.

io penso che sia una gran porcata. uno non può farsi 15km a partita ed essere lucido.
sull'azione del rigore arriva tardi in chiusura sull'uomo assist del chelsea, sul 2o gol sbaglia ancora.
per contro cosa ha combinato in fase offensiva? solo casini.
la prerogativa deve essere ordine, non casino.
io la trovo una mossa presuntuosa. vuole fare il guardiola

e non è vero che lo ha sempre fatto. lo ha accennato a volte ma con la juve e ieri soprattutto è stata una comica che non faceva ridere.
occasioni create zero, subite tante.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Confermo fosse lui ed è stato visto da tutto lo stadio tranne da chi aveva la palla in quel momento(forse Benna?) che è stato amabilmente mandato affanc... da tutti quanti



Sisi, era Benna, purtroppo in quell'occasione ha preferito fare una piroetta e girarsi dalla parte opposta per scaricare il pallone


----------



## DavMilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finalmente qualcuno che ne parla.
> 
> io penso che sia una gran porcata. uno non può farsi 15km a partita ed essere lucido.
> sull'azione del rigore arriva tardi in chiusura sull'uomo assist del chelsea, sul 2o gol sbaglia ancora.
> ...


è durata troppo poco la partita per poter valutare secondo me.

Come ho scritto in precedenza mi pare che riesca in parte a isolare Leao ma di contro hai che se perdi palla ci son le praterie sul centro Sx.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me Pioli piace molto, ma è fattuale che al momento abbia dimostrato di non essere allenatore da CL. Non è solo questione di risultati ma soprattutto di prestazioni e atteggiamento mentale della squadra nelle partite europee. Una volta può succedere, due anche, ma se succede 9 volte su 10 anche il mister deve fare una riflessione.
> Speriamo faccia quel salto necessario per diventare un allenatore europeo.


Per forza, la dirigenza non fa che sottolineare che spendiamo meno degli altri.

Pioli, fa lo stesso senza parlare di soldi.

Entri in campo già piatto, e con l' alibi.


----------



## jacky (12 Ottobre 2022)

Maldini lo ha confermato, preannunciato rinnovi e matrimoni a vita.
0-5 con il Chelsea in 180 minuti.
Purtroppo con Maldini vinceremo qualche scudetto battendo Cremonese, Spal o questa Juventus.
Ma né sul mercato né come visione ha le capacità di chi ci ha veramente portato in alto...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (12 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Maldini lo ha confermato, preannunciato rinnovi e matrimoni a vita.
> 0-5 con il Chelsea in 180 minuti.
> Purtroppo con Maldini vinceremo qualche scudetto battendo Cremonese, Spal o questa Juventus.
> Ma né sul mercato né come visione ha le capacità di chi ci ha veramente portato in alto...



Maldini rappresenta per noi tifosi la speranza di vedere un Milan super competitivo! Diamo i soldi a Paolo e poi vediamo.... Già con i soldi del monopoli ha allestito un team eccellente...con giocatori che hanno un valore da premier a livello economico... Abbiamo il miglior progetto in Italia....un gioco bellissimo da vedere...nuove soluzioni per ogni avversario... maignan Theo kalulu tomori tonali benaccer cdk Leao per cominciare un ciclo...


----------



## jacky (12 Ottobre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Maldini rappresenta per noi tifosi la speranza di vedere un Milan super competitivo! Diamo i soldi a Paolo e poi vediamo.... Già con i soldi del monopoli ha allestito un team eccellente...con giocatori che hanno un valore da premier a livello economico... Abbiamo il miglior progetto in Italia....un gioco bellissimo da vedere...nuove soluzioni per ogni avversario... maignan Theo kalulu tomori tonali benaccer cdk Leao per cominciare un ciclo...



Purtroppo non sembra in grado di scegliere i calciatori giusti nel reparto offensivo.
Dietro nulla da dire
Finché si tratta di difesa e contenimento ok, ma qualità e realizzazione non ci siamo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sembra in grado di scegliere i calciatori giusti nel reparto offensivo.
> Dietro nulla da dire
> Finché si tratta di difesa e contenimento ok, ma qualità e realizzazione non ci siamo.


Leao l'ha scelto Prisco infatti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Ottobre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Leao l'ha scelto Prisco infatti



Maldini su Boban:


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se si sta parlando di un certo argomento specifico, perché si tirano fuori cose di a altri che a noi non dovrebbero minimamente interessare? Così per sapere ........


Perché se sento dire che, le altre hanno fatto meglio di noi parliamone. Ho solamente specificato che bisogna approfondire a 360 gradi è non solo quello che fa comodo vedere.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, è la stessa cosa che ho detto io lo scorso anno con l'atletico.
> ma devi considerare che noi storicamente in 10 spariamo dal campo, sarà il nostro modo di giocare.
> e poi il chelsea era probabilmente duro da battere anche in 11.
> 
> sta di fatto che al 18° io l'ho data proprio per strafinita. poi non so.


Ma in 10 è praticamente impossibile contro una squadra più forte di te sperare di continuare a fare il tuo gioco. Puoi solamente resistere e sperare. Sono d’accordo al 18 esimo non avevo più speranze


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me Pioli piace molto, ma è fattuale che al momento abbia dimostrato di non essere allenatore da CL. Non è solo questione di risultati ma soprattutto di prestazioni e atteggiamento mentale della squadra nelle partite europee. Una volta può succedere, due anche, ma se succede 9 volte su 10 anche il mister deve fare una riflessione.
> Speriamo faccia quel salto necessario per diventare un allenatore europeo.


Ma non sono d’accordo. Su 10 partite abbiamo affrontato squadre forti. Poi in ogni partita c’è semrpe un errore da matita rossa nei nostri confronti! cambia poco puoi avere anche Guardiola, ma se questi sono gli arbitraggi c’è poco da fare.


----------



## MiniRick (12 Ottobre 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe approfondire la posizione di theo di ieri fino all 'espulsione, in fase di possesso giocava praticamente centrale a metà campo. Voi cosa ne pensate?
> penso sia stata una mossa per liberare Leao nel 1vs1 peccato non averlo potuto vedere a causa del sicario.



E' una mossa che abbiamo già utilizzato e che ci ha portato anche benefici in certe partite e situazioni (a memoria contro squadre che giocano 1vs1... e non solo)... 
La cosa che mi lascia un pò perplesso è la ricerca quasi sistematica di questa condizione e non magari derivata da una lettura di gioco.
A pelle nei 18 min di parità numerica non mi sembrava la mossa tattica migliore...
Credo che in certe partite si abbia bisogno di giocare in maniera più "scolastica" che non vuol dire snaturarsi o andare contro a certi nostri dettami. 
Piena fiducia in Pioli ed il suo staff


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2022)

Sono molto deluso da quello che sto vedendo in questo inizio di stagione. È un mezzo miracolo non essere lì a pari punti con Inter e Juve, non riusciamo a fare due partite di fila decenti. E stiamo parlando di una squadra campione d'Italia che punta al bis. 

Fin dalle amichevoli prendiamo gol letteralmente dal primo pirla che passa con valanghe di errori dei nostri. Non siamo piu concentrati dalla festa scudetto praticamente. 
Sui calci piazzati (offensivi e difensivi) siamo lo zimbello d'Europa. 
La gestione della rosa è demenziale. Appena siamo tornati a fare le coppe è tornata la tragedia degli infortuni muscolari. Poi lui manda pure in campo giocatori palesemente stanchi perché i nuovi non hanno superato l'esame di astrofisica quantistica applicata al calcio di Stefano Pioli. 
In attacco lo schema è "palla a Leao e preghiamo". 
Insiste con il trequartista che è un ruolo palesemente da pesce fuor d'acqua in un squadra che passa sistematicamente sulle fasce e regala un giocatore agli avversari. 
Theo che ormai gioca ovunque tranne dove deve giocare.

Non ci siamo proprio.

E attenzione che il girone di Champions è un girone assolutamente abbordabile. Non si può pensare di farsi buttare fuori, quello sarebbe un fallimento grosso.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Ottobre 2022)

per favore, trova una formazione tipo and stick with it! non stiamo capendo più un quazzo


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono molto deluso da quello che sto vedendo in questo inizio di stagione. È un mezzo miracolo non essere lì a pari punti con Inter e Juve, non riusciamo a fare due partite di fila decenti. E stiamo parlando di una squadra campione d'Italia che punta al bis.
> 
> Fin dalle amichevoli prendiamo gol letteralmente dal primo pirla che passa con valanghe di errori dei nostri. Non siamo piu concentrati dalla festa scudetto praticamente.
> Sui calci piazzati (offensivi e difensivi) siamo lo zimbello d'Europa.
> ...


E un mezzo miracolo…? ma spero che tu stia scherzando se pensi che questo Milan dovrebbe essere a pari punti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ho avuto un blackout di 10 minuti (tipo quello avuto dalla squadra, anche se della durata maggiore di 10 minuti........

Diaz è uscito per qualche problema o il problema è del pelato?
Così, giusto per capire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2022)

A me sta cosa di Theo perennemente a centrocampo fa imbestialire. Temo si stia Guardiolizzando.


----------



## DavMilan (16 Ottobre 2022)

Torna con i piedi per terra!!
Theo giocava bene sulla fascia, sta cosa di farlo stare a metà campo non ha senso!


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Ottobre 2022)

Partita difficile è sporca. Non si può giocare bene ogni partita. Questa partita l’anno scorso nonostante il campionato vinto non l’avremmo mai vinta. Ho letto che qualcuno ha messo in discussione Tonali…ma oggi mostruoso era dappertutto, ruba un sacco di palloni, imposta, si inserisce e segna pure.


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> E un mezzo miracolo…? ma spero che tu stia scherzando se pensi che questo Milan dovrebbe essere a pari punti.


Le prestazioni nel complesso sono scadenti per una squadra che vuole fare il bis scudetto. Io l'avevo elogiato dopo Milan Napoli nonostante la sconfitta, perché secondo me era stata la miglior partita della stagione. Ma è da inizio anno che non mettiamo in fila due partite convincenti. Oggi hai dovuto cacare l'anima a Verona dopo aver sbagliato totalmente la formazione iniziale.


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2022)

Pessimo come sempre ultimamente, Milan impresentabile. 1 tiro in 80 minuti contro l’ultima in classifica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi ci ha provato fino all'ultimo a farci perdere punti, in quel posto pure a Pioli, sabotatore assoluto della serata.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## Antokkmilan (16 Ottobre 2022)

.


----------



## mil77 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Le prestazioni nel complesso sono scadenti per una squadra che vuole fare il bis scudetto. Io l'avevo elogiato dopo Milan Napoli nonostante la sconfitta, perché secondo me era stata la miglior partita della stagione. Ma è da inizio anno che non mettiamo in fila due partite convincenti. Oggi hai dovuto cacare l'anima a Verona dopo aver sbagliato totalmente la formazione iniziale.


Non capisco cosa vuol dire ha sbagliato formazione...ha lasciato fuori bennacer x adli. Lo sappiamo tutti e lo sa anche pioli che senza bennacer è un altro Milan...ma sa anche che Ismael non può giocarle tutte...essendo spesso a rischio infortuni


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

La situazione si è risistemata con i 3 cc


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Ottobre 2022)

fino a stasera ero straconvinto che avremmo rivinto il campionato 
adesso non sono più così sicuro, aldilà del risultato non si può non azzeccare mezza scelta contro un bocchetti qualsiasi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi davvero male. Continua a non convincermi lo sviluppo dell’azione, Theo è un esterno e quello deve fare. Non è una mezzala.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa vuol dire ha sbagliato formazione...ha lasciato fuori bennacer x adli. Lo sappiamo tutti e lo sa anche pioli che senza bennacer è un altro Milan...ma sa anche che Ismael non può giocarle tutte...essendo spesso a rischio infortuni



Giroud stremato schierato dal 1° minuto e non uno tra Rebic/Origi dall'inizio.
Adli la prima da titolare contro queste bestie che ogni anno giocano alla morte.
Diaz sostituito all'intervallo quando era uno dei migliori in campo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Oggi ci ha provato fino all'ultimo a farci perdere punti, in quel posto pure a Pioli, sabotatore assoluto della serata.



Beh i cambi li ha azzeccati tutti mi sembra


----------



## jacky (16 Ottobre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fino a stasera ero straconvinto che avremmo rivinto il campionato
> adesso non sono più così sicuro, aldilà del risultato non si può non azzeccare mezza scelta contro un bocchetti qualsiasi


Le scelte offensive di Maldini sono imbarazzanti.
Speriamo che dopo Giampaolo non commetta un altro grandissimo errore pure tecnico confermando questo qui 3 anni


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Le scelte offensive di Maldini sono imbarazzanti.
> Speriamo che dopo Giampaolo non commetta un altro grandissimo errore pure tecnico confermando questo qui 3 anni



Ahahahah allora urge rinnovare di 10 anni il contratto di Pioli ahahahahah


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa vuol dire ha sbagliato formazione...ha lasciato fuori bennacer x adli. Lo sappiamo tutti e lo sa anche pioli che senza bennacer è un altro Milan...ma sa anche che Ismael non può giocarle tutte...essendo spesso a rischio infortuni


Il problema non è che ha lasciato fuori Isma, il problema è che ha messo Adli e lasciato Giroud. 

Giroud era cotto peggio di Bennacer, Tonali non era messo meglio. 

Lui parte con Giroud quando aveva Rebic e Origi in panca e fa esordire Adli che è un grissino contro una squadra di falegnami. Lascia Pobega (e Vranckx) in panca e fa il cc a 2 lasciandoci in balia del Verona.


----------



## mil77 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che ha lasciato fuori Isma, il problema è che ha messo Adli e lasciato Giroud.
> 
> Giroud era cotto peggio di Bennacer, Tonali non era messo meglio.
> 
> Lui parte con Giroud quando aveva Rebic e Origi in panca e fa esordire Adli che è un grissino contro una squadra di falegnami. Lascia Pobega (e Vranckx) in panca e fa il cc a 2 lasciandoci in balia del Verona.


Poteva mettere chiunque ma senza bennacer avremo fatto più o meno la stessa partita.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

La formazione iniziale era palesemente errata. Con i cambi è stata una partita guardabile.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Ottobre 2022)

bullizzato da bocchetti ma porta a casa i tre punti 
è un bel dilemma 
speriamo che la sua buona stella in campionato duri fino in fondo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Ottobre 2022)

Giroud era palesemente cotto (come é giusto che sia dopo il suo tour de force). Non si spiega la scelta di farlo giocare da titolare.
In campo c'era troppa confusione. Bisogna lavorare ancora molto. Difficile capire come sia possibile che ogni partita di Serie A sia un parto.



Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh i cambi li ha azzeccati tutti mi sembra


Ha azzeccato i cambi o ha sbagliato la formazione iniziale?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2022)

Ha cannato la formazione iniziale purtroppo. Capita.
Comunque, soliti appunti. 
1) non è pensabile preferire quel cesso inutile di Tatarusanu a Mirante. Portieri di categorie diverse.
2) uscito Krunic si torna a giocare a pallone, chissà perchè . Pobega altra categoria. 
3) ho apprezzato il coraggio di schierare Adli dall'inizio ma forse non era la partita ideale
4) Giroud doveva rifiatare, con uno tra Origi e Rebic dentro dall'inizio avremmo chiuso la pratica nel primo tempo.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ha azzeccato i cambi o ha sbagliato la formazione iniziale?



Non mi sembra così delittuoso voler far riposare un po' Bennacer, sinceramente.
Poi il discorso è molto semplice: valutazione negativa per la formazione iniziale, valutazione positiva per i cambi = sufficienza.
Sennò si fa prima a dire che è mediocre sempre e a prescindere, senza girarci tanto intorno.


----------



## Mauricio (16 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ha cannato la formazione iniziale purtroppo. Capita.
> Comunque, soliti appunti.
> 1) non è pensabile preferire quel cesso inutile di Tatarusanu a Mirante. Portieri di categorie diverse.
> 2) uscito Krunic si torna a giocare a pallone, chissà perchè . Pobega altra categoria.
> ...


Su Mirante non sarei così sicuro.. ha 40 anni suonati e non gioca una partita vera da mesi e mesi.


----------



## mil77 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giroud stremato schierato dal 1° minuto e non uno tra Rebic/Origi dall'inizio.
> Adli la prima da titolare contro queste bestie che ogni anno giocano alla morte.
> Diaz sostituito all'intervallo quando era uno dei migliori in campo.


Ripeto puoi mettere o togliere chi vuoi ma la differenza tra quando c'è bennacer a quando non c'è è enorme. Senza contare che se giroud non sbaglia un gol già fatto la partita è finita dopo 10 minuti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Ottobre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ha cannato la formazione iniziale purtroppo. Capita.
> Comunque, soliti appunti.
> 1) non è pensabile preferire quel cesso inutile di Tatarusanu a Mirante. Portieri di categorie diverse.
> 2) uscito Krunic si torna a giocare a pallone, chissà perchè . Pobega altra categoria.
> ...



Hai ragione da vendere. Voglio commentare solamente 3) :
Nella discussione della partita davano Rebic come attaccante titolare con Adli trequartista. Io ne ero fiero perche pensavo che Adli e Rebic per carateristiche in campo si dovrebbero trovare benissimo. Con Giroud in queste condizioni invece la vedevo male. Ero molto curioso di vedere questa coppia.
Poi invece si é visto Giroud in campo e a quel punto la scelta Adli (con Diaz a destra) non l'ho proprio capita.


Ok, aggiungo anche qualcosa sul 2) : Krunic non ha un ruolo nella maggioranza dei moduli di questa squadra. Nel centrocampo a due diventa un pericolo pubblico. Un Pobega o Vranckx non sono perfetto, ma molto piu sensati in quel ruolo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Hai ragione da vendere. Voglio commentare solamente 3) :
> Nella discussione della partita davano Rebic come attaccante titolare con Adli trequartista. Io ne ero fiero perche pensavo che Adli e Rebic per carateristiche in campo si dovrebbero trovare benissimo. Con Giroud in queste condizioni invece la vedevo male. Ero molto curioso di vedere questa coppia.
> Poi invece si é visto Giroud in campo e a quel punto la scelta Adli (con Diaz a destra) non l'ho proprio capita.
> 
> ...


Krunic è un giocatore assolutamente mediocre.
Non finirò mai di dirlo, come ho fatto tutta estate.
Lui, Tata, Ballo Tourè e Messias NON POSSONO giocare nel milan.
Gli manca proprio la base, il minimo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto puoi mettere o togliere chi vuoi ma la differenza tra quando c'è bennacer a quando non c'è è enorme. Senza contare che se giroud non sbaglia un gol già fatto la partita è finita dopo 10 minuti



Certo che c'è differenza, benna è il nostro migliore a cc. Con Krunic come sostituto poi...  
Però troppe cose che non andavano fin dal 1° minuto, 2-3 giocatori totalmente cannati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La formazione iniziale era palesemente errata. Con i cambi è stata una partita guardabile.


----------



## mil77 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo che c'è differenza, benna è il nostro migliore a cc. Con Krunic come sostituto poi...
> Però troppe cose che non andavano fin dal 1° minuto, 2-3 giocatori totalmente cannati.



però a parte benna era la stessa formazione che nei primi 20 minuti con il chelsea non aveva fatto x nulla male


----------



## davoreb (16 Ottobre 2022)

Grandissimo mister, dopo 45 minuti in difficoltà ha girato la partita. Il calcio non è fifa arriviamo da 95 minuti tra cui 75 giocati in inferiorità numerica ad un ritmo altissimo.

Senza ancora diversi titolari.

In trasferta a Verona che ha appena cambiato allenatore.

Chi pensava di vincere facile vive su un altro mondo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>



Non sono un esperto come te.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh i cambi li ha azzeccati tutti mi sembra


Era la squadra che doveva partire dall'inizio


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra così delittuoso voler far riposare un po' Bennacer, sinceramente.
> Poi il discorso è molto semplice: valutazione negativa per la formazione iniziale, valutazione positiva per i cambi = sufficienza.
> Sennò si fa prima a dire che è mediocre sempre e a prescindere, senza girarci tanto intorno.



Amico mio Pioli non deve sperimentare troppo. Ci saranno quasi due mesi di stop perciò che metta sempre i migliori adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh i cambi li ha azzeccati tutti mi sembra


per forza tutti quelli che dovevano giocare erano in panca e viceversa.

ormai pioli è un problema continuo. da inizio stagione sbaglia tipo 9 su 10 la formazione iniziale.
va sempre di rincorsa.

per me è al capolinea, non può essere così scemo da non capire gli errori che fa da 1 anno. 
se continua a farli significa che non li capirà mai, quindi per noi non va più bene uno così. 
e questi lo rinnovano....

poi mi venite a parlare che fa i punti... ma guardate contro a chi giochiamo. fuori dall'italia uno schifo infatti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Giroud era palesemente cotto (come é giusto che sia dopo il suo tour de force). Non si spiega la scelta di farlo giocare da titolare.
> In campo c'era troppa confusione. Bisogna lavorare ancora molto. Difficile capire come sia possibile che ogni partita di Serie A sia un parto.
> 
> 
> Ha azzeccato i cambi o ha sbagliato la formazione iniziale?


ma meglio che non lavori, più lavora e più partorisce boiate assurde.
mandiamoli tutti in vacanza 2 settimane, torna con una formazione quadrata e sensata e le vinciamo tutte.


----------



## jacky (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per forza tutti quelli che dovevano giocare erano in panca e viceversa.
> 
> ormai pioli è un problema continuo. da inizio stagione sbaglia tipo 9 su 10 la formazione iniziale.
> va sempre di rincorsa.
> ...


Pienamente d’accordo. Leggete la formazione dell’Hellas, che sperpetuo.
Dicono che fa i cambi giusti? E grazie quelli buoni li mette in panchina, quando fa i cambi dovrà pure inserirli no?
È un allenatore pluriesonerato ovunque, ricordiamolo sempre. Poi per alcuni è diventato un fenomeno a 55 anni.
Grazie per quello che ha fatto durante e post covid ma ora si deve cambiare, il problema è Maldini che si deve sentire nella comfort zone con questo qui.
Mamma mia.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pienamente d’accordo. Leggete la formazione dell’Hellas, che sperpetuo.
> Dicono che fa i cambi giusti? E grazie quelli buoni li mette in panchina, quando fa i cambi dovrà pure inserirli no?
> È un allenatore pluriesonerato ovunque, ricordiamolo sempre. Poi per alcuni è diventato un fenomeno a 55 anni.
> Grazie per quello che ha fatto durante e post covid ma ora si deve cambiare, il problema è Maldini che si deve sentire nella comfort zone con questo qui.
> Mamma mia.


E pensa te che con la vittoria di ieri è l'allenatore piu vincente della storia del Milan nelle prime dieci giornate, oltre alla migliore squadra in Europa per vittorie esterne.
Con la vittoria di ieri ha anche superato Ancelotti come percentuale di vittorie.
Pensa te.

Pero lui non capisce nulla per carità. Un allenatore pluriesonerato che fa solo danni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pienamente d’accordo. Leggete la formazione dell’Hellas, che sperpetuo.
> Dicono che fa i cambi giusti? E grazie quelli buoni li mette in panchina, quando fa i cambi dovrà pure inserirli no?
> È un allenatore pluriesonerato ovunque, ricordiamolo sempre. Poi per alcuni è diventato un fenomeno a 55 anni.
> Grazie per quello che ha fatto durante e post covid ma ora si deve cambiare, il problema è Maldini che si deve sentire nella comfort zone con questo qui.
> Mamma mia.


non voglio criticare sullo storico, ha fatto un lavoro egregio soprattutto lo scorso anno.
quest'anno ha perso completamente la bussola e si vede. facciamo letteralmente schifo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Paradossalmente per me la formazione l'ha sbagliata nell'intervallo quando ha pensato di buttare in campo rebic e origi assieme a leao senza toccare nulla in mezzo al campo.
La squadra era già disunita ma si è scollata ulteriormente.

La mossa vincente infatti poi è stato benna+pobega che hanno cominciato a cucire gioco e reparti.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente per me la formazione l'ha sbagliata nell'intervallo quando ha pensato di buttare in campo rebic e origi assieme a leao senza toccare nulla in mezzo al campo.
> La squadra era già disunita ma si è scollata ulteriormente.
> 
> La mossa vincente infatti poi è stato benna+pobega che hanno cominciato a cucire gioco e reparti.


Isma ci sta che dovesse riposare, contro il Chelsea ha corso per tre e non è un robot.

Diverso il discorso per Pobega. Per me certe partite come ieri sera dovrebbe giocare tutte e titolarissimo.

Per il resto, errore far giocare Giroud e Brahim che erano visivamente a terra. Lo ha fatto intendere anche Pioli nel dopopartita.

Interessante il discorso che hai fatto sulla mediana comunque. Mettendo dentro Rebic e Origi in effetti sarebbe stato logico compattare la metà campo perchè con Leao avevamo tre forti nel gioco in profondità e nelle ripartenze. Ci stava di abbassarsi un pochino e concentrarsi sulle seconde palle. Ieri sera soprattutto Adli mi è parso in difficoltà, scomparso in pratica dopo un inizio discreto. Forse il mister ha voluto dargli un po' di fiducia e non toglierlo già all'intervallo. Ma sul piano tattico il tuo discorso lo condivido.


----------



## sunburn (17 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La formazione iniziale era palesemente errata. Con i cambi è stata una partita guardabile.


Ovvio: se all’intervallo non siamo avanti 5 a 0, la formazione iniziale è sempre sbagliata.  (E ci sarebbe comunque qualcuno che commenterebbe con “se avesse schierato Tizio, saremmo avanti 8 a 0, Pinolo incapace”)
È la stessa situazione dell’anno scorso quando Pioli doveva sceglierne due tra Kessiè-Benna-Sandro e puntualmente si diceva che avrebbe dovuto schierare dall’inizio quello che non aveva schierato dall’inizio.
Speriamo che anche il risultato a fine campionato sia lo stesso…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non voglio criticare sullo storico, ha fatto un lavoro egregio soprattutto lo scorso anno.
> *quest'anno ha perso completamente la bussola e si vede. facciamo letteralmente schifo.*



Facciamo schifo anche in fase difensiva.
Lascia perdere ora che abbiamo tatarusanu,gabbia e kalulu terzino, ma anche quando stavamo al completo con Maignan e la coppia Tomori-Kalulu abbiamo subito dei goal ridicoli.
Fino ad ora siamo i parenti lontani di quelli visti l'anno scorso.

A cc poi è una catastrofe, i nostri 2 non riescono a contenere l'arrembaggio di 4-5 cc avversari


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Isma ci sta che dovesse riposare, contro il Chelsea ha corso per tre e non è un robot.
> 
> Diverso il discorso per Pobega. Per me certe partite come ieri sera dovrebbe giocare tutte e titolarissimo.
> 
> ...


Ieri comunque abbiamo visto per la prima volta assieme origi , leao e rebic.
Non so se si possa studiare a un modulo per farli coesistere ma valli a tenere va.....
Negli spazi e nei duelli individuali sono 3 animali.

Io credo che questo milan comuqnue debba andare oltre giroud, lo dico a malincuore ma lo penso.
Con origi da 9 potremmo avere altri sviluppi di gioco e altre soluzioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ieri comunque abbiamo visto per la prima volta assieme origi , leao e rebic.
> Non so se si possa studiare a un modulo per farli coesistere ma valli a tenere va.....
> Negli spazi e nei duelli individuali sono 3 animali.
> 
> ...


Origi è arrivato con un contratto tra i piu alti in rosa, penso l'idea sia di farlo diventare titolare. Ha avuto un inserimento difficile dovuto agli infortuni, adesso sta giocando con continuità.

Per certi versi discorso simile per Ante, Pure lui bloccato per i solito problemi fisici. Ma direi siano due giocatori importantissimi nella nostra rosa, se stanno bene sono praticamente titolari o primissime riserve.

ieri comunque si è piaciuto anche a me questo tridente. Pensandolo con piu qualità in mezzo, magari Benna e CDK, potrebbe avere un potenziale offensivo finalmente importante per una squadra come la nostra. Casomai finora il vero dubbio è per la tenuta di Origi e Rebic, se fanno come questi primi mesi diventa difficile farci troppo affidamento.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non voglio criticare sullo storico, ha fatto un lavoro egregio soprattutto lo scorso anno.
> quest'anno ha perso completamente la bussola e si vede. facciamo letteralmente schifo.


facciamo schifo ma facciamo punti
pensa che la partita meglio giocata è quella che abbiamo perso il bello del calcio direi
in europa purtroppo altra storia li non puoi improvvisare


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo anche in fase difensiva.
> Lascia perdere ora che abbiamo tatarusanu,gabbia e kalulu terzino, ma anche quando stavamo al completo con Maignan e la coppia Tomori-Kalulu abbiamo subito dei goal ridicoli.
> Fino ad ora siamo i parenti lontani di quelli visti l'anno scorso.
> 
> A cc poi è una catastrofe, i nostri 2 non riescono a contenere l'arrembaggio di 4-5 cc avversari




Come ti diverti a sparare su tutti...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come ti diverti a sparare su tutti...



Mi diverto solo se vinciamo, altrimenti poi mi trasformo anche senza luna piena


----------



## Blu71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mi diverto solo se vinciamo, *altrimenti poi mi trasformo anche senza luna piena



Non si direbbe...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente per me la formazione l'ha sbagliata nell'intervallo quando ha pensato di buttare in campo rebic e origi assieme a leao senza toccare nulla in mezzo al campo.
> La squadra era già disunita ma si è scollata ulteriormente.
> 
> La mossa vincente infatti poi è stato benna+pobega che hanno cominciato a cucire gioco e reparti.


cc a 3 come chiediamo da mesi.

io credo che con questa rosa non se ne esca. pioli vuole una cosa che esiste solo nella sua testa ossia il 4231 con leao e cdk assieme + un carneade a destra.

usciremo da questo aborto forse con un'eventuale cessione di leao, che giustamente per quello che porta condiziona molto il nostro modo di giocare.
potremmo passare ad un 4312 prendendo coi soldi di leao un buon td di spinta, un bel cc, e una punta.
già così con X, kalulu, tomori, theo (finalmente riportato sulla sinistra fisso), tonali benna pobega, cdk, rebic origi, avremmo almeno un senso tattico. e cambi decenti dietro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ovvio: se all’intervallo non siamo avanti 5 a 0, la formazione iniziale è sempre sbagliata.  (E ci sarebbe comunque qualcuno che commenterebbe con “se avesse schierato Tizio, saremmo avanti 8 a 0, Pinolo incapace”)
> È la stessa situazione dell’anno scorso quando Pioli doveva sceglierne due tra Kessiè-Benna-Sandro e puntualmente si diceva che avrebbe dovuto schierare dall’inizio quello che non aveva schierato dall’inizio.
> Speriamo che anche il risultato a fine campionato sia lo stesso…


ma non è così assolutamente, queste son le solite frasi fatte buttate li da chi non vuol ammettere di aver sbagliato.
nello specifico i 3 dello scorso anno erano abbastanza intercambiabili quindi cambiava pochissimo, mentre mettere un adli o un pobega cambia tutto tatticamente.
io mi chiedo perchè costa tanto dire che pioli da inizio anno ci prende poco, o quasi niente. i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. 
gioco, media gol, tiri, anche i punti tra campionato e coppa non sono così tanti e comunque strappati sempre coi denti.
di certo un passo indietro rispetto allo scorso anno.


----------



## Manue (17 Ottobre 2022)

Facciamo così schifo che fatico ad individuare una partita dove abbiamo subito ininterrottamente...

secondo me giudizi troppo severi, 
secondo me non c'è stata una partita dove sul piano del gioco abbiamo fatto peggio degli avversari.

Vincere contro 11 ragazzi indemoniati, come ieri, 
con noi che è palese stiamo boccheggiando... è un gran segnale, altroché


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cc a 3 come chiediamo da mesi.
> 
> io credo che con questa rosa non se ne esca. pioli vuole una cosa che esiste solo nella sua testa ossia il 4231 con leao e cdk assieme + un carneade a destra.
> 
> ...


Chiaramente il nostro è un 4-2-3-1 con alcuni compromessi tecnico/tattici e alcuni limiti.
Per il 4-2-3-1 servirebbero altri interpreti in alcuni ruoli.

Io credo che di fondo il nostro centrocampo possa esser schierato con 2-1 ma non con 3 in linea.
La mezz'ala la cerchiamo come situazione di gioco ma non come imposizione tattica.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.

Io credo il miglior milan oggi sia il seguente : 4-2-1-2-1


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> facciamo schifo ma facciamo punti
> pensa che la partita meglio giocata è quella che abbiamo perso il bello del calcio direi
> in europa purtroppo altra storia li non puoi improvvisare


finchè giochi nel campionato del burundi i punti li fai.
guarda la classifica, bene o male le solite squadre vincon quasi sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chiaramente il nostro è un 4-2-3-1 con alcuni compromessi tecnico/tattici e alcuni limiti.
> Per il 4-2-3-1 servirebbero altri interpreti in alcuni ruoli.
> 
> Io credo che di fondo il nostro centrocampo possa esser schierato con 2-1 ma non con 3 in linea.
> ...


anche ieri abbiam beccato un gol da percussione centrale che con più densità probabilmente non prendi.
a me interessa che ce ne siano 3 davanti ai difensori, mettili come ti pare, ma che lavorino tutti e 3.
quindi non diaz o cdk o adli.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè giochi nel campionato del burundi i punti li fai.
> guarda la classifica, bene o male le solite squadre vincon quasi sempre.


La coppia d'attacco ieri del verona che roba era?
Brividi.

C'erano una volta nel genoa Pato e skuhravy.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche ieri abbiam beccato un gol da percussione centrale che con più densità probabilmente non prendi.
> a me interessa che ce ne siano 3 davanti ai difensori, mettili come ti pare, ma che lavorino tutti e 3.
> quindi non diaz o cdk o adli.


Limiti dettati dal mercato: se esce kessie ed entrano pobega e vranckx dove vogliamo andare?
Benna lo scorso anno era la prima riserva, per dire.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Facciamo schifo anche in fase difensiva.
> Lascia perdere ora che abbiamo tatarusanu,gabbia e kalulu terzino, ma anche quando stavamo al completo con Maignan e la coppia Tomori-Kalulu abbiamo subito dei goal ridicoli.
> Fino ad ora siamo i parenti lontani di quelli visti l'anno scorso.
> 
> A cc poi è una catastrofe, i nostri 2 non riescono a contenere l'arrembaggio di 4-5 cc avversari


Non ci andrà sempre bene come ieri, ieri ci è andata di lusso.

Stranamente nel momento in cui ha tolto il 3/4 e ha messo un cc in più la barca automaticamente un punto di equilibrio.


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2022)

Tende a sbagliare e poi a correggere gli errori in partita, ma si sa, tutti sbagliano (vedi il tanto conclamato Allegri o Simone Inzaghi, o Sarri). Solo chi non lavora non sbaglia. Ma a volte leggo troppe critiche a tratti ingiuste. Penso sia l'allenatore neo-campione d'Italia più criticato della storia moderna del Milan 

Ho letto dei "Sembra Giampaolo" addirittura durante il post della partita  Forse qualcuno si è dimenticato già i mesi di Giampaolo.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non è così assolutamente, queste son le solite frasi fatte buttate li da chi non vuol ammettere di aver sbagliato.
> nello specifico i 3 dello scorso anno erano abbastanza intercambiabili quindi cambiava pochissimo, mentre mettere un adli o un pobega cambia tutto tatticamente.
> io mi chiedo perchè costa tanto dire che pioli da inizio anno ci prende poco, o quasi niente. i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> gioco, media gol, tiri, anche i punti tra campionato e coppa non sono così tanti e comunque strappati sempre coi denti.
> di certo un passo indietro rispetto allo scorso anno.



Senza offesa eh, ma veramente mi chiedo a volte che partite guardate.
Vinto con Udinese, demoliti i cugini, asfaltata la rube, piallati sul piano del gioco anche i napurielli, portati a casa 6 punti rognosi contro Empoli e Verona (e per come giochiamo noi purtroppo ci sta, le piccole ci faranno sempre soffrire) eppure leggo che i risultati sono mediocri e il gioco latita.
Ah ma abbiamo preso più gol... Beh vedremo anche il grande Napoli di Kvaradona che farà quando gli toccheranno quelle che abbiamo affrontato noi... Calendario osceno, ma si tende a dimenticarlo (volutamente, credo)


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Limiti dettati dal mercato: se esce kessie ed entrano pobega e vranckx dove vogliamo andare?
> Benna lo scorso anno era la prima riserva, per dire.


Ma scusa, ieri Pobega bastava. Giocavi col Verona, mica col Liverpool...

Invece Pobega in panca, e tra i nuovi ha lanciato... Adli?

Tra Tonali e Krunic spompi e due grissini come Diaz e Adli contro una squadra che sembrava i vietkong è un miracolo che siamo andati all'intervallo in parità.

Per me scelte folli. 

Poi nel post partita ha fatto capire che ha sbagliato formazione e che c'era in campo gente cotta come Giroud con Rebic e Origi in panca.

Ma cosa vede in settimana? 

Boh, per me era ubriaco quando ha preparato questa partita. 

E io per dire l'avevo elogiato dopo la sconfitta col Napoli, quindi non sono contro a prescindere...


----------



## sunburn (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non è così assolutamente, queste son le solite frasi fatte buttate li da chi non vuol ammettere di aver sbagliato.
> nello specifico i 3 dello scorso anno erano abbastanza intercambiabili quindi cambiava pochissimo, mentre mettere un adli o un pobega cambia tutto tatticamente.


I giocatori quelli sono. Sempre gli stessi non possono giocare e ci sta che provi soluzioni diverse con squadre di bassa classifica.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gioco, media gol, tiri, anche i punti tra campionato e coppa non sono così tanti e comunque strappati sempre coi denti.
> di certo un passo indietro rispetto allo scorso anno.


L’anno scorso siamo partiti con una media di 2,8 punti a partita, 106 potenziali su 38 partite. Una roba irreale. Adesso siamo su una media di 2,3 avendo affrontato già tutte le big(o presunte tali).
Sui gol ne abbiamo fatti 3 in meno e subito uno in più. Siamo in linea con l’anno scorso. E ripeto: avendo già affrontato le big o presunte tali.
Adesso vediamo come va con quelle della parte bassa della classifica. Per le prossime 5 abbiamo le qualità per fare 15 punti. Vedremo.
Fermo restando che se il Napoli tiene l’attuale media di 2,6 punti a partita per tutto il campionato, arriva a 99 punti e non ce n’è per nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque ragazzi ,non per difendere pioli, ma nella preparazione della partita ci sono anche la gestione delle forse, delle energie e la preparazione dei correttivi.
E purtroppo oggi pioli ha giocatori insostituibili.

Credo fosse per lui benna giocherebbe sempre ma non può giocare sempre.
E ieri si è visto senza benna che fatica...

Aggiungiamoci pure che krunic in mediana è adattabile ma il lavoro di kessie era altra roba.
A noi sarebbero serviti un anguissa e uno tecnico nella prima impostazione.
Tonali sta avendo un'evoluzione diversa.

Su pobega e vranckx invece c'è da lavorare e aspettare ma il campo non aspetta.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tende a sbagliare e poi a correggere gli errori in partita, ma si sa, tutti sbagliano (vedi il tanto conclamato Allegri o Simone Inzaghi, o Sarri). Solo chi non lavora non sbaglia. Ma a volte leggo troppe critiche a tratti ingiuste. Penso sia l'allenatore neo-campione d'Italia più criticato della storia moderna del Milan
> 
> Ho letto dei "Sembra Giampaolo" addirittura durante il post della partita  Forse qualcuno si è dimenticato già i mesi di Giampaolo.


Tutti sbagliano, ma sono sempre errori diversi e questo può essere comprensibile e fisiologico. Ma fare sempre gli stessi errori anche no.

Se lui non ha capito che questa squadra non è in grado di tenere 2 soli cc allora la storia è seria, altro che poi sbagliano tutti, anche perché a noi quello che fanno gli altri non dovrebbe interessare.

Poi che sia migliore di Giampaolo non c'è dubbio, ma anche un Gatto sarebbe meglio di Giampaolo.


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I giocatori quelli sono. Sempre gli stessi non possono giocare e ci sta che provi soluzioni diverse con squadre di bassa classifica.
> 
> 
> L’anno scorso siamo partiti con una media di 2,8 punti a partita, 106 potenziali su 38 partite. Una roba irreale. Adesso siamo su una media di 2,3 avendo affrontato già tutte le big(o presunte tali).
> ...


Fidati che se il Napoli vincesse lo scudetto con 99 punti e noi facessimo secondi con 90 punti c'è chi vorrà Pioli esonerato perché si è fatto scappare lo scudetto contro "degli scappati di casa".


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Limiti dettati dal mercato: se esce kessie ed entrano pobega e vranckx dove vogliamo andare?
> Benna lo scorso anno era la prima riserva, per dire.


è stata una scelta non rimpiazzare kessie per riempirci di improbabili 3/4isti, che credo abbia condiviso anche pioli.
comunque pobega ieri era d'obbligo, era il minimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, ieri Pobega bastava. Giocavi col Verona, mica col Liverpool...
> 
> Invece Pobega in panca, e tra i nuovi ha lanciato... Adli?
> 
> ...


Pobega per adli intendi ?
Si, ci poteva stare ma ci lamentiamo tutti da mesi che adli non veniva presa in considerazione e ora che il mister lo butta nella mischia lo critichiamo?

Per me l'errore grossolano lo ha commesso a fine primo tempo quando ha buttato in campo 3 punte senza ritoccare la mediana e infatti eravamo lunghi e scollati.

Per il resto però credo che pioli meriti fiducia e rispetto perchè quello che sta facendo è sbalorditivo.
Non dico non vada criticato ma i conti ad oggi danno ragione a lui a tutti i livelli.

Se pioli è ubriaco allegri è demente??


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Senza offesa eh, ma veramente mi chiedo a volte che partite guardate.
> Vinto con Udinese, demoliti i cugini, asfaltata la rube, piallati sul piano del gioco anche i napurielli, portati a casa 6 punti rognosi contro Empoli e Verona (e per come giochiamo noi purtroppo ci sta, le piccole ci faranno sempre soffrire) eppure leggo che i risultati sono mediocri e il gioco latita.
> Ah ma abbiamo preso più gol... Beh vedremo anche il grande Napoli di Kvaradona che farà quando gli toccheranno quelle che abbiamo affrontato noi... Calendario osceno, ma si tende a dimenticarlo (volutamente, credo)


"Facciamo schifo" (Cit)...


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tutti sbagliano, ma sono sempre errori diversi e questo può essere comprensibile e fisiologico. Ma fare sempre gli stessi errori anche no.
> 
> Se lui non ha capito che questa squadra non è in grado di tenere 2 soli cc allora la storia è seria, altro che poi sbagliano tutti, anche perché a noi quello che fanno gli altri non dovrebbe interessare.
> 
> Poi che sia migliore di Giampaolo non c'è dubbio, ma anche un Gatto sarebbe meglio di Giampaolo.


Abbiamo giocato tre partite con il CC a tre (vincendone due in campionato) e perdendone una in CL giocando in 10 per 80 minuti. 

Nel forum durante la settimana ho letto che molti chiedevano di fare giocare le riserve contro gli scappati di casa del Verona. Ha fatto riposare Pobega-Bennacer (soprattutto lui che non aveva ancora saltato partite). Ha messo Adli da trequartista dal primo minuto (che tutti volevano vedere in campo) e fatto giocare Diaz a destra al posto di Messias (che tutti temevano che giocasse). E niente ha sbagliato lo stesso secondo molti. Se giocava Bennacer era sbagliato perché non l'ha fatto riposare, non ha giocato ha sbagliato perché non l'ha messo subito. Che cosa doveva fare?

Unico errore di formazione secondo me è stato mettere Giroud titolare al posto di Rebic. Punto.

Gli altri cambi ci stavano.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Senza offesa eh, ma veramente mi chiedo a volte che partite guardate.
> Vinto con Udinese, demoliti i cugini, asfaltata la rube, piallati sul piano del gioco anche i napurielli, portati a casa 6 punti rognosi contro Empoli e Verona (e per come giochiamo noi purtroppo ci sta, le piccole ci faranno sempre soffrire) eppure leggo che i risultati sono mediocri e il gioco latita.
> Ah ma abbiamo preso più gol... Beh vedremo anche il grande Napoli di Kvaradona che farà quando gli toccheranno quelle che abbiamo affrontato noi... Calendario osceno, ma si tende a dimenticarlo (volutamente, credo)



quando vinci di 1 "demoliti".
quando batti degli scarponari li chiami "rognosi".
abbiamo modi diversi di vedere il calcio. penso che gli avversari che leggono il forum si facciano grasse risate sinceramente nel vedere l'esaltazione del nulla che c'è in questo momento tra di noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pobega per adli intendi ?
> Si, ci poteva stare *ma ci lamentiamo tutti da mesi che adli non veniva presa in considerazione e ora che il mister lo butta nella mischia lo critichiamo?*
> 
> Per me l'errore grossolano lo ha commesso a fine primo tempo quando ha buttato in campo 3 punte senza ritoccare la mediana e infatti eravamo lunghi e scollati.
> ...



Si ma che la partita sarebbe stata tosta lo sapevamo *tutti*, o sbaglio? 
Già da quando il Verona aveva deciso di cambiare allenatore proprio per dare una "scossa" guarda caso contro di noi.
Che avrebbero giocato con la bava alla bocca e sarebbero stati un dito in cù per noi anche.
O forse il pelato vive sulla luna ?

E tu, allenatore, schieri Adli proprio in questa partita dopo non averlo visto per 2-3 mesi?
Ma gettalo nella mischia con il Monza, non contro il verona, per dio!

Idem per Giroud.
Ma cazzarola, ha 36 anni, sta schiattando perchè non je la fa più a giocarle tutte, ma mettilo dall'inizio uno tra Origi e rebic (per una volta che li hai tutti a disposizione li davanti!)


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è stata una scelta non rimpiazzare kessie per riempirci di improbabili 3/4isti, che credo abbia condiviso anche pioli.
> comunque pobega ieri era d'obbligo, era il minimo.


Willy, se ci abbassiamo, riempiamo il centrocampo e giochiamo di ripartenza e speculazione in serie A le vincamo tutte e subiamo un gol ogni 5 partite.
Bastano difesa e leao per aver la meglio.

Ma questo è il progetto inter, il nostro è un tantino diverso.

Giocare propositivi è un'ambizione che ci porterà anche a cadere ma ci porterà più lontano.
Sii ambizioso e creativo chè per tirare i remi in barca c'è tempo e modo.
Le ultime giornate dello scorso campionato abbiamo attivato la modalità 'ottimizzazione' e non passava uno spillo in area.
Mica quelle conoscenze le abbiamo perse o dissipate, semplicemente abbiamo altri piani oggi per il futuro.

C'è chi batte il barca con 11 uomini sotto palla e chi ha l'ambizione di giocare alla pari contro il chelsea.
I primi vinceranno la battaglia, noi miriamo alla guerra.


----------



## Solo (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pobega per adli intendi ?
> Si, ci poteva stare ma ci lamentiamo tutti da mesi che adli non veniva presa in considerazione e ora che il mister lo butta nella mischia lo critichiamo?
> 
> Per me l'errore grossolano lo ha commesso a fine primo tempo quando ha buttato in campo 3 punte senza ritoccare la mediana e infatti eravamo lunghi e scollati.
> ...


Allegri sì, è assolutamente demente.  

Detto questo per me la mediana era già sbagliata a inizio partita. E non è che correggi errori passati facendone di nuovi. Non credo ci fosse qualcuno che chiedeva Adli col Verona, al massimo Vranckx. 

Pobega invece sì, anche perché queste qua sono le sue partite. 

Comunque ormai è andata.

Vediamo ora cosa combina col Monza (dove spero di vedere Origi e forse pure Rebic dal primo minuto con qualcuno a cc che fa rifiatare Tonali) e poi con la Dinamo che è una partita da vincere ad ogni costo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I giocatori quelli sono. Sempre gli stessi non possono giocare e ci sta che provi soluzioni diverse con squadre di bassa classifica.
> 
> 
> L’anno scorso siamo partiti con una media di 2,8 punti a partita, 106 potenziali su 38 partite. Una roba irreale. Adesso siamo su una media di 2,3 avendo affrontato già tutte le big(o presunte tali).
> ...


in realtà è da inizio anno che fa formazioni senza senso. ci manca solo che metta krunic in porta e theo centravanti poi le "soluzioni diverse" le abbiam viste tutte. non è che perchè son di bassa classifica hai i 3 punti in automatico...
guardiamo sempre il calendario ma se sbagli la partita fatichi più col verona che con la juve. io il calendario lo lascerei perdere e mi concentrerei su un gioco più semplice ed efficace contro chiunque.
occhio alla CL. uscire in quel girone è da vergogna.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando vinci di 1 "demoliti".
> quando batti degli scarponari li chiami "rognosi".
> abbiamo modi diversi di vedere il calcio. penso che gli avversari che leggono il forum si facciano grasse risate sinceramente nel vedere l'esaltazione del nulla che c'è in questo momento tra di noi.


Secondo me invece se si fanno grasse risate è per come viene criticato un allenatore che in tre anni ci ha portato da Giampaolo a dove siamo oggi 

Ma fidati di me i tifosi delle altre squadre non hanno nulla da ridere pensando a noi, a cominciare da Inter Juve e le romane che da un paio di anni ne beccano e spesso contro di noi.

Le critiche ci stanno per carità, come le opinioni diverse ci mancherebbe, poi ci vorrebbe un po' di equilibrio a giudicare le cose nell'arco di una stagione, soprattutto per un allenatore come Pioli che nonostante tutto viene sempre criticato in questo modo.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando vinci di 1 "demoliti".
> quando batti degli scarponari li chiami "rognosi".
> abbiamo modi diversi di vedere il calcio. penso che gli avversari che leggono il forum si facciano grasse risate sinceramente nel vedere l'esaltazione del nulla che c'è in questo momento tra di noi.



Sul piano del gioco abbiamo demolito sia Inter che Napoli che Juve, questo è oggettivo.
Non è che si può guardare solo al risultato, altrimenti anche contro un Empoli ad esempio sembrerebbe che abbiamo fatto un partitone e invece non è così e sono il primo a dirlo.
Se poi vogliamo parlare del fatto che abbiamo bisogno di tante occasioni per segnare perché sotto porta siamo poco lucidi, è un altro discorso e lo condivido, ma ciò non toglie che anche contro i napurielli abbiamo fatto un partitone (e senza Leao).

Per quanto riguarda le "piccole" c'è poco da fare, si chiudono e non abbiamo gli attaccanti per fargli male quando sono chiuse o quando c'è una punizione o un angolo a nostro favore, contrariamente a Napoli ed Inter.
Non a caso anche ieri il gol della vittoria è arrivato di ripartenza, così come contro l'Empoli del resto.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco abbiamo demolito sia Inter che Napoli che Juve, questo è oggettivo.
> Non è che si può guardare solo al risultato, altrimenti anche contro un Empoli ad esempio sembrerebbe che abbiamo fatto un partitone e invece non è così e sono il primo a dirlo.
> Se poi vogliamo parlare del fatto che abbiamo bisogno di tante occasioni per segnare perché sotto porta siamo poco lucidi, è un altro discorso e lo condivido, ma ciò non toglie che anche contro i napurielli abbiamo fatto un partitone (e senza Leao).
> 
> ...


Ma non solo sul piano del gioco...

Abbiamo 23 punti in 10 partite, significa una media di 2,3 e dunque 87 punti a fine stagione 

Dai le critiche ci stanno poi oltre un certo limite diventano assurde.

A me al contrario sembra che siamo piu solidi e concreti dell'anno scorso, sia nella gestione del gioco che nei risultati. Il vero grosso problema è nella champions, soprattutto per le due batoste contro il Chelsea, ma in campionato siamo in pieno passo scudetto nonostante un calendario tutt'altro che semplice finora.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco abbiamo demolito sia Inter che Napoli che Juve, questo è oggettivo.
> Non è che si può guardare solo al risultato, altrimenti anche contro un Empoli ad esempio sembrerebbe che abbiamo fatto un partitone e invece non è così e sono il primo a dirlo.
> Se poi vogliamo parlare del fatto che abbiamo bisogno di tante occasioni per segnare perché sotto porta siamo poco lucidi, è un altro discorso e lo condivido, ma ciò non toglie che anche contro i napurielli abbiamo fatto un partitone (e senza Leao).
> 
> ...


Beh tu pensa che qualche genio si è messo perfino a confrontare gli assist di leao con quelli di kvara, dimenticando che un assist diventa tale solo se il compagno la butta dentro.
Giusto per dire come alcuni opinionisti vedono il calcio.

La forza di un giocatore la vedi da altri dati e giocate.
Leao ti crea una palla gol dal nulla.
Ieri sull'azione del gol è partito 5metri dopo per arrivare un metro prima.
Ma di che parliamo?
Poi leggi : velocità kvara 8 , leao 7.
Okkkkk
Buono il vino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato tre partite con il CC a tre (vincendone due in campionato) e perdendone una in CL giocando in 10 per 80 minuti.
> 
> Nel forum durante la settimana ho letto che molti chiedevano di fare giocare le riserve contro gli scappati di casa del Verona. Ha fatto riposare Pobega-Bennacer (soprattutto lui che non aveva ancora saltato partite). Ha messo Adli da trequartista dal primo minuto (che tutti volevano vedere in campo) e fatto giocare Diaz a destra al posto di Messias (che tutti temevano che giocasse). E niente ha sbagliato lo stesso secondo molti. Se giocava Bennacer era sbagliato perché non l'ha fatto riposare, non ha giocato ha sbagliato perché non l'ha messo subito. Che cosa doveva fare?
> 
> ...


ma non puoi mettere in bocca concetti presi da qualcuno ad altri dicendo che lo chiedevano "tutti" solo per far casino.
ma chi è il pazzo che chiede turnover in trasferta con una settimana x recuperare? sei già senza maignan e con una squadra non in forma, fai anche turnover?

ma proprio a sto giro che abbiamo 1 settimana per recuperare metti adli? ma è una scelta demenziale. da titolare poi con zero minuti dietro? la logica non esiste, è una mossa da fenomeno.
se benna è morto metti pobega con tonali e krunic, ma non mi pare fosse così morto....
davanti giroud ha rotto le palle, è limitato, e per lui è titolare imprescindibile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato tre partite con il CC a tre (vincendone due in campionato) e perdendone una in CL giocando in 10 per 80 minuti.
> 
> Nel forum durante la settimana ho letto che molti chiedevano di fare giocare le riserve contro gli scappati di casa del Verona. *Ha fatto riposare Pobega*-Bennacer (soprattutto lui che non aveva ancora saltato partite). Ha messo Adli da trequartista dal primo minuto (che tutti volevano vedere in campo) e fatto giocare Diaz a destra al posto di Messias (che tutti temevano che giocasse). E niente ha sbagliato lo stesso secondo molti. Se giocava Bennacer era sbagliato perché non l'ha fatto riposare, non ha giocato ha sbagliato perché non l'ha messo subito. Che cosa doveva fare?
> 
> ...



Scusa ma per quale motivo Pobega doveva riposare?  

Semmai è l'amante di Pioli, krunic, che avrebbe dovuto risposare avendo già giocato anche i 90 minuti contro il Chelsea (oltre ai 40 minuti contro la Juve).


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Willy, se ci abbassiamo, riempiamo il centrocampo e giochiamo di ripartenza e speculazione in serie A le vincamo tutte e subiamo un gol ogni 5 partite.
> Bastano difesa e leao per aver la meglio.
> 
> Ma questo è il progetto inter, il nostro è un tantino diverso.
> ...


nessuno chiede di abbassarsi o di fare catenaccio, ma di avere una squadra sensata ed equilibrata si. 
anche perchè col nostro tanto ricercato gioco champagne non si tira in porta se non per azioni personali...
lascia perdere la tua ossessione inter, il real gioca basso? non è propositivo? non credo, ma è una squadra equilibrata con un senso.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non solo sul piano del gioco...
> 
> Abbiamo 23 punti in 10 partite, significa una media di 2,3 e dunque 87 punti a fine stagione
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo, anche se personalmente la Champions me la metterei via, sia per quest'anno che anche per il prossimo forse. 
Prendiamo i soldi e via. 
Purtroppo siamo mancati per troppo tempo per avere da un anno all'altro quella consapevolezza e quella determinazione che ci contraddistinguono in campionato.
Penserei prima a costruire un ciclo vincente in Italia, come fece la Juve che poi giocò due finali. 



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh tu pensa che qualche genio si è messo perfino a confrontare gli assist di leao con quelli di kvara, dimenticando che un assist diventa tale solo se il compagno la butta dentro.
> Giusto per dire come alcuni opinionisti vedono il calcio.
> 
> La forza di un giocatore la vedi da altri dati e giocate.
> ...




Si vede proprio che puntano ad esaltarci il meno possibile, ora sarà sicuramente il turno di Adli (mentre invece su Pobega che è qualche partita che fa bene stanno tutti zitti).
Dall'altra parte capita la medesima cosa con i nostri stessi tifosi: Pioli pirla perché non fa mai giocare Adli e non fa mai turnover, dopo la partita Pioli pirla perché doveva giocare fin dall'inizio coi titolari e perché ha dato fiducia ad Adli.


----------



## davoreb (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per forza tutti quelli che dovevano giocare erano in panca e viceversa.
> 
> ormai pioli è un problema continuo. da inizio stagione sbaglia tipo 9 su 10 la formazione iniziale.
> va sempre di rincorsa.
> ...



quindi se non sbagliava tutto, diciamo con un allenatore normale secondo te l'anno scorso finivamo a 100 punti ed ora saremmo a punteggio pieno?


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece se si fanno grasse risate è per come viene criticato un allenatore che in tre anni ci ha portato da Giampaolo a dove siamo oggi
> 
> Ma fidati di me i tifosi delle altre squadre non hanno nulla da ridere pensando a noi, a cominciare da Inter Juve e le romane che da un paio di anni ne beccano e spesso contro di noi.
> 
> Le critiche ci stanno per carità, come le opinioni diverse ci mancherebbe, poi ci vorrebbe un po' di equilibrio a giudicare le cose nell'arco di una stagione, soprattutto per un allenatore come Pioli che nonostante tutto viene sempre criticato in questo modo.


sempre difeso pioli fino a giugno '22, io. 
quindi hai sbagliato soggetto.
ormai gli argomenti scarseggiano e ti butti sempre più sul generico, le mie idee le dovresti conoscere.
perchè devi farmi passare per un detrattore a prescindere?
su queste basi inutile parlarne credo.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nessuno chiede di abbassarsi o di fare catenaccio, ma di avere una squadra sensata ed equilibrata si.
> anche perchè col nostro tanto ricercato gioco champagne non si tira in porta se non per azioni personali...
> lascia perdere la tua ossessione inter, il real gioca basso? non è propositivo? non credo, ma è una squadra equilibrata con un senso.


Willy, il real ha una qualità media che noi non abbiamo e non ci possiamo permettere.
Pioli sta cercando di costruirsi in casa i campioni che la proprietà non gli compra.

E i campioni li costruisci col gioco, non con la speculazione.
Pioli non imbriglia il talento e non piega i calciatori alla tattica ma cerca di migliorare i singoli dentro un gioco di squadra.

Io non sono ossessionato solo dall'inter ma da tutto ciò che è mediocre, in malafade, intriso da pressapochismo e estemporaneo.
L'inter oggi racchiude tutto ciò e io li odio.
Gli ingiocabili li chiamano, i falliti che camminano.

Se il milan oggi quindi prova a giocare con 2 mediani e cdk non è pazzia e nemmeno una colpa, si chiama ambizione.
Ci riusciremo? Non lo so.
Ma le scorciatoie pagano sul breve , mai sul lungo.

Capisco siano concetti difficili ma siamo figli di sacchi noi altri, non di trapattoni.
Gli altri sono pazzi, noi visionari.
Dna milan.

Gli altri se esaltano se sculano col barca , noi godiamo per i 4-0.
Nel mio dna c'è calcio, non sofferenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dall'altra parte capita la medesima cosa con i nostri stessi tifosi: Pioli pirla perché non fa mai giocare Adli e non fa mai turnover, dopo la partita Pioli pirla perché doveva giocare fin dall'inizio coi titolari e perché ha dato fiducia ad Adli.



Scusami ma fare questa affermazione significa non comprendere neanche i messaggi letti su questo forum  

Il turnover lo fai con la sampdoria, con il bologna, con il monza, non lo fai con inter, juve, roma e non lo fai neanche con gli avversari che SAI che ogni anno ti causano svariati problemi, come Udinese, Sassuolo, Verona.
Sapevamo benissimo che la partita di ieri sarebbe stata sanguinosa, non solo per lo storico, ma anche per le dichiarazioni e il cambio di allenatore avvenuto in settimana.
E tu schieri colui che non hai mai fatto giocare proprio contro gli indemoniati? Dai,su


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco abbiamo demolito sia Inter che Napoli che Juve, questo è oggettivo.
> Non è che si può guardare solo al risultato, altrimenti anche contro un Empoli ad esempio sembrerebbe che abbiamo fatto un partitone e invece non è così e sono il primo a dirlo.
> Se poi vogliamo parlare del fatto che abbiamo bisogno di tante occasioni per segnare perché sotto porta siamo poco lucidi, è un altro discorso e lo condivido, ma ciò non toglie che anche contro i napurielli abbiamo fatto un partitone (e senza Leao).
> 
> ...


in realtà io son quello che il risultato lo guarda meno, siete tutti li impegnati a far le medie punti e non vedete lo schifo di ieri sera pensa te....

abbiamo dominato con la juve, stop. inter e napoli potevamo vincere come pareggiare. purtroppo abbiam anche perso.
e con le piccole ribadisco che facciamo schifo....
vedi crescita rispetto allo scorso anno?


----------



## Bataille (17 Ottobre 2022)

Al di là del dogmatismo tattico, al di là del feticismo per Krunic, al di là dei cambi sempre troppo tardivi e delle recenti trovate tattiche come Théo a centrocampo — un allenatore serio, _ma soprattutto _ambizioso avrebbe, chiesto conto e ragione del nostro mercato indecoroso. Pioli sta dimostrando di essere tatticamente, _ma soprattutto _caratterialmente, un perfetto mediocre.

L'anno scorso il gruppo ha gettato il cuore oltre l'ostacolo, quest'anno dubito fortemente possa accadere.
E non dovessimo passare il turno in Champions League sarebbe veramente il momento di farsi qualche domanda.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà io son quello che il risultato lo guarda meno, siete tutti li impegnati a far le medie punti e non vedete lo schifo di ieri sera pensa te....
> 
> abbiamo dominato con la juve, stop. inter e napoli potevamo vincere come pareggiare. purtroppo abbiam anche perso.
> e con le piccole ribadisco che facciamo schifo....
> vedi crescita rispetto allo scorso anno?


Al napoli veramente sul piano del gioco gli abbiamo rotto il culo e contro l'inter per 60' siamo stati stellari.
Dominanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre difeso pioli fino a giugno '22, io.
> quindi hai sbagliato soggetto.
> ormai gli argomenti scarseggiano e ti butti sempre più sul generico, le mie idee le dovresti conoscere.
> perchè devi farmi passare per un detrattore a prescindere?
> su queste basi inutile parlarne credo.


Hai scritto tu che gli altri tifosi si stanno facendo grasse risate...
Quello che dici non è vero comunque visto che sostieni il fatto che le scelte di Pioli della passata stagione siano state tutte casuali e dunque quelle azzeccate suo malgrado (vedi Kalulu, Krunic, Kessie).

Comunque non butto proprio niente sul generico, anzi. Ma torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: una stagione è fatta di quasi 50 partite, alcune di queste le vinci in carrozza (vedi la Juve), altre le perdi malamente (vedi Londra), altre ancora le vinci combattendo e soffrendo (vedi ieri).

Nel mezzo succedono tante cose e alla fine vinci se ti tieni a galla e hai continuità. Noi abbiamo una media finora di 2,3 punti in campionato, che significa 87 punti. Abbiamo già vinto due scontri diretti... ma come è possibile che facciamo schifo????


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai scritto tu che gli altri tifosi si stanno facendo grasse risate...
> Quello che dici non è vero comunque visto che sostieni il fatto che le scelte di Pioli della passata stagione siano state tutte casuali e dunque quelle azzeccate suo malgrado (vedi Kalulu, Krunic, Kessie).
> 
> Comunque non butto proprio niente sul generico, anzi. Ma torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: una stagione è fatta di quasi 50 partite, alcune di queste le vinci in carrozza (vedi la Juve), altre le perdi malamente (vedi Londra), altre ancora le vinci combattendo e soffrendo (vedi ieri).
> ...


Abbiamo battuto in un girone inter e juve, da quanto non accadeva?


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusami ma fare questa affermazione significa non comprendere neanche i messaggi letti su questo forum
> 
> Il turnover lo fai con la sampdoria, con il bologna, con il monza, non lo fai con inter, juve, roma e non lo fai neanche con gli avversari che SAI che ogni anno ti causano svariati problemi, come Udinese, Sassuolo, Verona.
> Sapevamo benissimo che la partita di ieri sarebbe stata sanguinosa, non solo per lo storico, ma anche per le dichiarazioni e il cambio di allenatore avvenuto in settimana.
> E tu schieri colui che non hai mai fatto giocare proprio contro gli indemoniati? Dai,su



Potenzialmente le piccole possono crearci problemi e toglierci punti più o meno tutte.
Ma è chiaro che se devi sperimentare qualcosa lo fai contro di loro.
Il Verona non era una candidata pessima, sia come trascorsi contro di noi nelle ultime 3 partite che come rendimento generale quest'anno, ma hanno giocato col sangue agli occhi e giovato del cambio allenatore (cosa che, questa sì, è stata sottovalutata).
Ma è anche vero che se Giroud versione zombie la buttava dentro (o Gabbia versione lag non faceva autogol) staremmo parlando di un'altra partita già dal quarto d'ora del primo tempo.
Io vedo una squadra matura e tutto sommato cinica (anche se troppo poco cinica sotto porta), che sa venir fuori dai momenti di difficoltà pur avendo comunque voglia di sperimentare, viste anche le tante assenze, e questo mi piace.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Willy, il real ha una qualità media che noi non abbiamo e non ci possiamo permettere.
> Pioli sta cercando di costruirsi in casa i campioni che la proprietà non gli compra.
> 
> E i campioni li costruisci col gioco, non con la speculazione.
> ...


con la juve non mi pare di aver visto una squadra catenacciara o remissiva è.... miglior partita dell'anno.

per il resto stima, ma qui non sono d'accordo. mi sembra solo retorica.


----------



## Route66 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato tre partite con il CC a tre (vincendone due in campionato) e perdendone una in CL giocando in 10 per 80 minuti.
> 
> Nel forum durante la settimana ho letto che molti chiedevano di fare giocare le riserve contro gli scappati di casa del Verona. Ha fatto riposare Pobega-Bennacer (soprattutto lui che non aveva ancora saltato partite). Ha messo Adli da trequartista dal primo minuto (che tutti volevano vedere in campo) e fatto giocare Diaz a destra al posto di Messias (che tutti temevano che giocasse). E niente ha sbagliato lo stesso secondo molti. Se giocava Bennacer era sbagliato perché non l'ha fatto riposare, non ha giocato ha sbagliato perché non l'ha messo subito. Che cosa doveva fare?
> 
> ...


Avendo acceso la tv con partita già iniziata da tre minuti e all'oscuro di qualsiasi notizia in merito ci ho messo un pò a capire chi stesse giocando.... in tre in difesa, Theo a spasso per il campo, Diaz in fascia dx tra difesa e trequarti(ben lontano dalla linea di attacco...che senso ha?!?), Adli e Krunic in campo Benna fuori....
Il tempo di fare i miei ragionamenti e le mie solite imprecazioni che siamo già sullo 0-1 con Giroud che sta per segnare lo 0-2 ma ops....
Come tutti i bravi allenatori del giorno dopo  anche io Giroud lo avrei lasciato a riposo avendo Rebic e Origi finalmente disponibili.
Abbiamo giocato contro il Verona non utilizzando il ns gioco ormai consolidato ma il corpo a corpo per tutto il campo che è tipico loro e alla fine quasi finiamo con le ossa rotte.
Per tutto il resto c'è Sandro Tonali.
Questa volta ci è andata bene ma sinceramente ..... non ci siamo mica tanto!!


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con la juve non mi pare di aver visto una squadra catenacciara o remissiva è.... miglior partita dell'anno.
> 
> per il resto stima, ma qui non sono d'accordo. mi sembra solo retorica.


Non è retorica willy, è la realtà dei fatti.
Siamo indietro anni luce in europa e bisogna inventarsi qualcosa.
In realtà sarebbe un problema di tutto il calcio italiano e sono fiero sia il mio milan a voler invertire il trend.

Bisogna uscire dalla nostra bigotta mentalità speculativa e del 'più furbo che ha la meglio'.
L'arte di arrangiarci ci ha portato alla decadenza.

Vedi perchè odio l'inter?
Perchè racchiude la decadenza del nostro calcio meglio di tutte le altre squadre.
E la stampa che fa ?
Li loda.

Bene. Forza macedonia.
Basta critiche, basta alibi, basta polemiche, basta scuse, basta speculazione e furbizia, basta scorciatoie.
L'europa va in altra direzione e noi siamo antichi.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre difeso pioli fino a giugno '22, io.
> quindi hai sbagliato soggetto.
> ormai gli argomenti scarseggiano e ti butti sempre più sul generico, le mie idee le dovresti conoscere.
> perchè devi farmi passare per un detrattore a prescindere?
> su queste basi inutile parlarne credo.


Hanno una malattia di cosa fanno gli altri, di cosa dicono gli altri, è un modo per spostare l'attenzione ....come se l'errore lo fanno gli altri e normale che lo facciamo anche noi....meglio lasciar perdere...


----------



## mil77 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando vinci di 1 "demoliti".
> quando batti degli scarponari li chiami "rognosi".
> abbiamo modi diversi di vedere il calcio. penso che gli avversari che leggono il forum si facciano grasse risate sinceramente nel vedere l'esaltazione del nulla che c'è in questo momento tra di noi.


X me si fanno una marea di risate a leggere i commenti di chi critica sempre tutti e tutto a prescindere solo x partito preso...


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Hanno una malattia di cosa fanno gli altri, di cosa dicono gli altri, è un modo per spostare l'attenzione ....come se l'errore lo fanno gli altri e normale che lo facciamo anche noi....meglio lasciar perdere...



Ma dai ma che discorsi sono? 
Vogliamo parlar di noi? Parliamone... 
2 scontri diretti su 3 vinti (e sul terzo ci sarebbe parecchio da dire), 23 punti con un calendario da ufficio inchieste, in proiezione sarebbero quasi 90 punti. 
Direi che non c'è nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## bmb (17 Ottobre 2022)

Qua dentro invocavano Adli da 3 mesi. Tutti o quasi si chiedevano perché non avesse visto il campo o perché non fosse in lista Champions. E come al solito abbiamo avuto la conferma che c'è chi deve fare il tifoso e chi deve fare l'allenatore nella vita.

Fatto sta che dopo un tour de force simile non potevamo aspettarci brillantezza. Poi forse la formazione sarà stata pure sbagliata, ma in realtà Giroud sbaglia un gol enorme e la partita sarebbe finita con tre o quattro gol di scarto.
Però poi i cambi l'hanno decisa comunque. E non so quanti avrebbero avuto l'intuizione di far debuttare Thiaw su quell'orco di Djuric.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma che discorsi sono?
> Vogliamo parlar di noi? Parliamone...
> 2 scontri diretti su 3 vinti (e sul terzo ci sarebbe parecchio da dire), 23 punti con un calendario da ufficio inchieste, in proiezione sarebbero quasi 90 punti.
> Direi che non c'è nulla da aggiungere.



Però non possiamo basarci solamente sulle statistiche.
Noi che non siamo tifosi delle altre squadre e che guardiamo tutti i 95 minuti delle partite del Milan (e non solo i risultati e la classifica) valutiamo non solo i 3 punti, la media punti, chi segna e chi fa assist, ma valutiamo il tutto a 360 gradi.

Bene aver fatto questi punti nonostante il calendario ridicolo che abbiamo trovato, ma possiamo dire che c'è più di qualche ingranaggio che ancora non va?
Non capisco perchè negarlo e trovare ogni volta mille attenuanti o tirare in ballo la media punti o i confronti con le avversarie


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma che discorsi sono?
> Vogliamo parlar di noi? Parliamone...
> 2 scontri diretti su 3 vinti (e sul terzo ci sarebbe parecchio da dire), 23 punti con un calendario da ufficio inchieste, in proiezione sarebbero quasi 90 punti.
> Direi che non c'è nulla da aggiungere.


Tiriamo in ballo noi quando le cose vanno bene, e questo è giusto.
Tiriamo in ballo gli altri quando le cose non vanno bene e questo è meno giusto.


----------



## Igniorante (17 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tiriamo in ballo noi quando le cose vanno bene, e questo è giusto.
> Tiriamo in ballo gli altri quando le cose non vanno bene e questo è meno giusto.



Ok, ma ieri abbiamo vinto, tanto per la cronaca 
Anzi lo dico già da ora, aspettiamoci altre partite così, perché non siamo fatti per giocare contro queste squadre che più che altro sono le piccole del campionato.
Sperando che poi finisca sempre allo stesso modo, ovviamente.


----------



## -Lionard- (17 Ottobre 2022)

Non entro nel merito delle discussioni su Pioli che dopo 3 anni sono praticamente le stesse. Secondo me molti faticano ad accettare che un allenatore che consideravano mediocre, e che lo era se ci basiamo sui risultati allora ottenuti, oggi sia cresciuto così tanto ma va beh sono opinioni.

Quello che invece non riesco a capire è l'incondizionata fiducia che coloro che auspicano un allontanamento di Pioli hanno nella società per la scelta del suo sostituto. Di solito sono gli stessi che considerano Maldini un incompetente e la proprietà composta da pezzenti, per cui mi chiedo se davvero siano sicuri che al suo posto arriverebbe non dico un top ma uno migliore. Ve lo dico subito: se per qualche astrusa ragione Pioli e il Milan si dovessero separare, il nome del nuovo allenatore creerebbe almeno 60 pagine di sgomento, delirio, orrore e indignazione. Del resto basta leggersi le carte del processo a Boban: oltre a Spalletti e Pioli, gli altri nomi concretamente sondati dalla dirigenza per il dopo Giampaolo sono stati Marcelino e Schmidt e tutti ci ricordiamo di Rangnick. Il nuovo mister sarebbe di questa categoria, altro che top. Non sarei affatto sorpreso di una "Moncadata" anche in panchina o la promozione di Abate. Quindi consiglio spassionato: tenetevi stretto Pioli perchè il sostituto non vi piacerà per niente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai scritto tu che gli altri tifosi si stanno facendo grasse risate...
> Quello che dici non è vero comunque visto che sostieni il fatto che le scelte di Pioli della passata stagione siano state tutte casuali e dunque quelle azzeccate suo malgrado (vedi Kalulu, Krunic, Kessie).
> 
> Comunque non butto proprio niente sul generico, anzi. Ma torniamo sempre allo stesso punto: una stagione è fatta di quasi 50 partite, alcune di queste le vinci in carrozza (vedi la Juve), altre le perdi malamente (vedi Londra), altre ancora le vinci combattendo e soffrendo (vedi ieri).
> ...


ricordi solo quel che ti fa comodo.
le scelte sono state casuali in alcuni casi ma tutto il resto per cui l'ho sempre lodato è scritto su queste pagine, torna indietro e rileggi è tutto scritto.

comunque noi in carrozza non ci vinciamo mai, 1 volta sola quest'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è retorica willy, è la realtà dei fatti.
> Siamo indietro anni luce in europa e bisogna inventarsi qualcosa.
> In realtà sarebbe un problema di tutto il calcio italiano e sono fiero sia il mio milan a voler invertire il trend.
> 
> ...


sei fuori strada. giocare a 3 a cc non è esser bigotti, furbi o catenacciari.
ma cosa c'entra tutto quello che stai dicendo?

prima hai parlato del nosto 4-0 al barcellona, be giocavamo con 1 punta e mezzo. non mi pare che il milan abbia messo poca qualità in quella partita. io voglio solo una squadra semplice ed equilibrata. con sacchi capello ed ancelotti eravamo così, con pioli no.

comunque una cosa te la devo riconoscere, sei coerente. sta cosa ce 'lhai sempre avuta e non difendi pioli per partito preso (come tanti) ma con una linea sensata, anche se per me sbagliata. se pioli esce da quello che pensi tu sono convinto che lo criticheresti, non troveresti scuse stupide. e questo mi piace.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ricordi solo quel che ti fa comodo.
> le scelte sono state casuali in alcuni casi ma tutto il resto per cui l'ho sempre lodato è scritto su queste pagine, torna indietro e rileggi è tutto scritto.
> 
> *comunque noi in carrozza non ci vinciamo mai, 1 volta sola quest'anno.*


Polemica che non porta da nessuna parte dai.

Riguardo a quello in grassetto, è già un punto piu interessante da vedere.
Per me siamo una squadra con un'identità chiara e una filosofia di gioco ben precisa, pero in tante altre cose siamo ancora in cerca del nostro equilibrio, tra i nuovi da inserire e alcune assenze di troppo che hanno rallentato le cose.
Ma nel complesso siamo solidi e continui, meno soggetti ad alti e bassi rispetto alla scorsa stagione.

Questo se si guarda il bicchiere mezzo vuoto significa che abbiamo meno partite brillanti che vinciamo in carrozza, guardando quello mezzo pieno significa che siamo meno soggetti a crolli improvvisi come abbiamo fatto anche la stagione scorsa (dove abbiamo fatto 7 punti in 7 partite tra la 12esima e la 18esima).

Comunque non bisogna neanche mitizzare il passato: anche la scorsa stagione di partite in carrozza ne abbiamo vinte ben poche. Anzi, in questo periodo abbiamo vinto proprio col Verona in casa un 3-2 rocambolesco con assist di Castillejo... è tutto dire. Per non parlare della vittoria di Spezia con goal di Maldini. Anche nel rush scudetto le vittorie con Empoli Fiorentina Lazio e Verona non sono certo state facili. E' il calcio italiano che è in questo modo, c'è poco da fare. Le partite sono tutte difficili e per vincere lo scudetto devi essere la squadra piu solida e continua, adattandoti alle diverse situazioni anche con soluzioni nuove e sperimentando.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ricordi solo quel che ti fa comodo.
> le scelte sono state casuali in alcuni casi ma tutto il resto per cui l'ho sempre lodato è scritto su queste pagine, torna indietro e rileggi è tutto scritto.
> *
> comunque noi in carrozza non ci vinciamo mai, 1 volta sola quest'anno*.


ma in realtà se vai a vedere neppure l'anno scorso


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque, dovrebbe rivedere la difesa. Tomori quest'anno è un fantasma, spero gli dia due tirate d'orecchio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma in realtà se vai a vedere neppure l'anno scorso


 verissimo, tranne che nella parte finale di stagione, appunto. quando ha messo 3 cc.

è quello che dico da mesi e mesi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Polemica che non porta da nessuna parte dai.
> 
> Riguardo a quello in grassetto, è già un punto piu interessante da vedere.
> Per me siamo una squadra con un'identità chiara e una filosofia di gioco ben precisa, pero in tante altre cose siamo ancora in cerca del nostro equilibrio, tra i nuovi da inserire e alcune assenze di troppo che hanno rallentato le cose.
> ...


la squadra è più matura, ha un anno in più. abbiamo meno black out e giocano più o meno a memoria.
ma giocano piombati da un assetto senza senso. 
lo scorso anno è andata uguale, l'assetto lo abbiam cambiato alla fine per disperazione di diaz a 3/4, non avendo altro. i risultati ci sono stati.


----------



## El picinin (17 Ottobre 2022)

Boh io vedo critiche eccessive a squadra e mister,il mercato fino ad ora non ci ha portato quasi nulla,perlomeno nell' immediato,l intera catena di destra infortunata,nonostante ciò vedo una proiezione di punti uguale o superiore a l anno scorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei fuori strada. giocare a 3 a cc non è esser bigotti, furbi o catenacciari.
> ma cosa c'entra tutto quello che stai dicendo?
> 
> prima hai parlato del nosto 4-0 al barcellona, be giocavamo con 1 punta e mezzo. non mi pare che il milan abbia messo poca qualità in quella partita. io voglio solo una squadra semplice ed equilibrata. con sacchi capello ed ancelotti eravamo così, con pioli no.
> ...


Grazie willy ma figurati, non ho mica teorie da avvalorare o carri persi da giustificare.
Parliamo più o meno quotidianamente di calcio io e te e quindi i nostri confronti hanno una certa continuità.

Ti ricordi cosa dicevamo io e te in estate ?
La pensavamo grosso modo alla stessa maniera: invocavamo un centrale di difesa forte da affiancare a Tomori con lo spostamento ,occasionale o definitivo da stabilire, di kalulu come terzino.
Questo perché non reputiamo Calabria idoneo per tutte le partite e contro tutti gli avversari.

Poi si invocava un Renato Sanchez come centrocampista aggiunto perché abbiamo apprezzato tutti il finale di stagione solido con una mediana più nutrita.

A quel punto il trequartista talentuoso andava messo in fascia e si concordava sul fatto che il ruolo di ala destro era quello da mettere nel mirino.

Il mercato però è andato diversamente e in altre direzioni e non sono arrivati questi giocatori ma ne sono arrivati altri che non sono nemmeno campioni ma vanno plasmati.

Il mister potrebbe anche pensare a una mediana a 3 ma sta fortemente lavorando per un cdk trequartista.
È scemo?
È incapace?

Per me è coraggioso perché al netto di una scelta che potrebbe farci perdere qualcosa oggi ha deciso di lavorare a qualcosa di più ambizioso.
Un qualcosa che, se dovesse realizzarsi , ci porterebbe ad avere una squadra più forte e un campione in rosa.
Il centrocampo fitto era la scorciatoia, ma cdk trequartista è la strada più ambiziosa.

Per questi e altri motivi ti ho fatto quei parallelismi.
P.s. col senno di oggi non banalizzare nemmeno ancelotti che lo squadrone lo aveva ma lui ci ha messo tanto del suo pensando quel centrocampo laddove tutti lo prendevano per pazzo.
Pirlo-Seedorf-Kakà è stato più di un centrocampo, è stata una filosofia.
Ecco, li uno normale ne avrebbe messo uno o massimo due in campo, Carletto li ha fatti coesistere tutti e 3.

Con le dovute proporzioni pioli ha le stesse ambizioni: ha scelto il percorso alla scorciatoia.
Dove arriveremo non è dato sapersi ma di certo non ci si pone limiti mentali.
Cogli il mio messaggio.


----------



## sunburn (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà è da inizio anno che fa formazioni senza senso. ci manca solo che metta krunic in porta e theo centravanti poi le "soluzioni diverse" le abbiam viste tutte. non è che perchè son di bassa classifica hai i 3 punti in automatico...
> guardiamo sempre il calendario ma se sbagli la partita fatichi più col verona che con la juve. io il calendario lo lascerei perdere e mi concentrerei su un gioco più semplice ed efficace contro chiunque.


Eppure siamo a -3 dai Napoli Globetrotters…



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> occhio alla CL. uscire in quel girone è da vergogna.


Ma infatti ho scritto più di una volta che al momento le partite europee non sono roba per lui perché se la squadra, a mio parere, sbaglia sistematicamente approccio(e non solo) lui non può non essere considerato responsabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la squadra è più matura, ha un anno in più. abbiamo meno black out e giocano più o meno a memoria.
> ma giocano piombati da un assetto senza senso.
> lo scorso anno è andata uguale, l'assetto lo abbiam cambiato alla fine per disperazione di diaz a 3/4, non avendo altro. i risultati ci sono stati.


L'assetto lo abbiamo cambiato, se si puo dire (perchè ci sarebbe da discutere sul fatto che abbiamo cambiato davvero assetto), per 7 partite su 38 l'anno scorso in campionato. Importante ma non direi decisivo per fare 86 punti.

Le altre 31 le abbiamo giocate tutte col solito 4231 che giochiamo da tre anni ormai.

E se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta ad inizio stagione scorsa abbiamo fatto 10 vittore nelle prime 11 partite giocando col 4231 vero e proprio, quindi già molti di piu di quanti ne abbiamo fatti nelle ultime 7.

Comunque anche in quelle 7 partite ci sono state vittorie come Verona e Empoli dove non abbiamo certo vinto in carrozza, anzi.

Ma vedo che ormai viene cavalcato questo cavallo da mesi ben oltre la realtà dei fatti, come fosse la panacea di tutti i mali tipo per vincere uno scudetto con 100 punti... e di conseguenza accusato Pioli senza motivo.


----------



## Mika (17 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Eppure siamo a -3 dai Napoli Globetrotters…*


E il abbiamo presi a pallonate a San Siro, ma purtroppo hanno avuto fortuna. Se finiva 3-0 per noi a fine primo tempo il risultato era anche stretto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Dite quello che volete, ma se usciamo ai gironi per l'ennesima volta nell'anno in cui l'Inter passa il girone con Bayern e Barcellona per me sarebbe imperdonabile e bisognerà prendere provvedimenti.
La proprietà vergognosa avrà sempre la colpa principale dei mercati da Lotito che stiamo facendo, ma anche l'area tecnica deve essere messa in discussione.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grazie willy ma figurati, non ho mica teorie da avvalorare o carri persi da giustificare.
> Parliamo più o meno quotidianamente di calcio io e te e quindi i nostri confronti hanno una certa continuità.
> 
> Ti ricordi cosa dicevamo io e te in estate ?
> ...


E' esattamente questo il punto ma ci sono tanti utenti che la pensano in maniera diversa. Ci sta.

Maldini e Pioli hanno in mente un Milan diverso, super offensivo che giochi come le big del calcio europeo. Se ci riusciranno o meno vedremo. Intanto i risultati dicono che siamo in piena corsa per lo scudetto, ovviamente, mentre in Champions siamo piu in difficoltà.

Detto che in ogni caso in questi tre anni la mediana a tre è stata solo un'opzione per Pioli, scelta molto molto raramente rispetto alla totalità delle partite giocate. Lo schema di base di fatto è sempre stato il 4231.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' esattamente questo il punto ma ci sono tanti utenti che la pensano in maniera diversa. Ci sta.
> 
> Maldini e Pioli hanno in mente un Milan diverso, super offensivo che giochi come le big del calcio europeo. Se ci riusciranno o meno vedremo.


Il tifoso spesso è pratico ed essenziale e non gliene frega nemmeno di capire che quel che lasci oggi lo raccogli domani.

Vorrei ricordare che 3 anni fa certe partite noi non solo le perdevamo tutte ma non le potevamo nemmeno giocare.
Erano un massacro e a mala pena stavamo in partita difendendo in 11..
Oggi non solo queste partite sappiamo e possiamo giocarle ma abbiamo l'ambizione e le capacità per dominarle.

E per dominarle non intendo vincere 4-0 ma giocare pensando solo alle nostre capacità.

In Europa purtroppo il nostro modello non funziona ancora e ci vorrà altro tempo.
Ma non ci siamo snaturati nemmeno contro il Chelsea, campioni del mondo in carica per club.
Siamo distanti 5-0 dal top calcio?
Non credo , ma 2-0 probabilmente.

La strada è questa comunque ed è una scelta.
Forse stando tutti sotto palla avremmo perso 1-0 o magari avremmo vinto ma non avremmo seminato.

Ricordo ancora l'editoriale post italia Francia europeo del 2000 ,mi pare a firma di Sconcerti: e ora?
Il senso dell'articolo era che vincere senza giocare ha un senso per chi è pragmatico ma perdere senza giocare cosa lascia?
Il vuoto tra le mani.
Da cosa ripartire?
Qualche anno dopo scoprimmo che stava finendo un'epoca.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tifoso spesso è pratico ed essenziale e non gliene frega nemmeno di capire che quel che lasci oggi lo raccogli domani.
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che 3 anni fa certe partite noi non solo le perdevamo tutte ma non le potevamo nemmeno giocare.
> Erano un massacro e a mala pena stavamo in partita difendendo in 11..
> ...


Per me in Europa perdiamo a livello di esperienza e lucidità piu che altro.
Tante imprecisioni e errori individuali.
Bisogna anche dire che a Londra avevamo in campo diversi debuttanti e al ritorno sappiamo come sia andata.
Le prossime due del girone vedremo come andranno.

Ma io la penso come Pioli. Tra campionato e CL non c'è differenza. Il problema è il livello degli avversari piu che altro. Noi giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo.
In campionato magari facciamo anche piu turnover e qualcosa a volte la paghiamo. Giocano alcuni meno in palla e le cose non sempre ci riescono benissimo. Anche questo lo abbiamo visto l'anno scorso alla fine paga: noi facemmo tanto turnover in questo periodo e a febbraio siamo arrivati al top, mentre l'indistruttibile Inter ha finito le batterie ed è scoppiata nel momento in cui in tanti sono calati.

Per il resto, concordo assolutamente. Noi a differenza di altre squadre stiamo facendo un percorso di crescita dove ogni stagione aggiungiamo qualcosa. Che poi è l'unico modo per arrivare un giorno a competere per vincerla la Champions, a differenza di tutte le altre italiane che sarà sempre un miracolo se arriveranno agli ottavi.


----------



## Manue (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete, ma se usciamo ai gironi per l'ennesima volta nell'anno in cui l'Inter passa il girone con Bayern e Barcellona per me sarebbe imperdonabile e bisognerà prendere provvedimenti.
> La proprietà vergognosa avrà sempre la colpa principale dei mercati da Lotito che stiamo facendo, ma anche l'area tecnica deve essere messa in discussione.



Esoneri Pioli in campionato, perché sei uscito in un girone di CL ridicolo, 
può essere che l'anno prox la CL non la fai nemmeno...

dai su

concordo che non si può uscire contro Dinamo e Salisburgo, 
ma esonerare Pioli, assolutamente no.

Siamo a -3 dal Napoli avendo incontrate 7 delle prima 10 in classifica, 
abbiamo battuto Juve e Inter... 
il Napoli ne ha incontrate solo 2, di cui una (noi) vinta a fondoschiena.


L'Europa.... beh nessuna attenuante, 
se non che abbiamo giocato una partita in meno, causa arbitro.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me in Europa perdiamo a livello di esperienza e lucidità piu che altro.
> Tante imprecisioni e errori individuali.
> Bisogna anche dire che a Londra avevamo in campo diversi debuttanti e al ritorno sappiamo come sia andata.
> Le prossime due del girone vedremo come andranno.
> ...


Siamo troppo 'selvaggi' nel modo di giocare. 
In Europa serve più pulizia nelle giocate.

Il Napoli oggi in questo ci è superiore.
Per me la cura è una : serve un regista che sbagli due passaggi all'anno. 
Lo dico da luglio.
Uno che cuce il gioco.

Le fortune del Napoli nascono sull'asse zilelinsky-kvara. 
Poi gli altri fanno il loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo troppo 'selvaggi' nel modo di giocare.
> In Europa serve più pulizia nelle giocate.
> 
> Il Napoli oggi in questo ci è superiore.
> ...


Il Napoli è in un momento magico. Io non giudico le squadre quando sono al loro apice. Vanno viste quando incontrano le difficoltà, i cali di forma, gli infortuni, le assenze. Quando soffia il vento in poppa sono tutte imbattibili.

Sinceramente nello scontro diretto ce li siamo mangiati, forse la partita che abbiamo dominato di piu finora.

Loro hanno in questo momento un potenziale offensivo incredibile, vanno in porta in tre passaggi. Vedremo piu avanti, che la stagione è lunga.

Per me noi abbiamo piu qualità complessiva di loro, anche a metà campo. Quello che hanno in piu è la forza fisica degli attaccanti, dove tra Kvara Osimhen e Lozano vanno in porta con un passaggio verticale fatto bene, quando noi per forza invece dobbiamo costruire in modo piu corale.

Difficile dire cosa ci serva in Europa. Nelle due trasferte abbiamo giocato male. Con la Dinamo abbiamo fatto la partita giusta. Poi l'ultima è ingiudicabile. Vediamo le prossime due come vanno, dopo tirero le conclusioni. Per ora, resto dell'idea che noi potremmo essere ancora la mina vagante della competizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Grazie willy ma figurati, non ho mica teorie da avvalorare o carri persi da giustificare.
> Parliamo più o meno quotidianamente di calcio io e te e quindi i nostri confronti hanno una certa continuità.
> 
> Ti ricordi cosa dicevamo io e te in estate ?
> ...


si ma ancelotti quando il cc non reggeva più ha tolto una punta, ha avanzato kaka, ha avanzato seedorf e messo ambrosini.
abbiamo rivinto tutto.
ancelotti è un fenomeno perchè trasforma la squadra in base a ciò che ha, non è un talebano. 
è intelligente.
ancelotti nel 2002 e nel 2022 non giocherebbe come pioli, son sicuro. è un amante dell'equilibrio, come zidane suo discepolo.
infatti con loro il real ha vinto tutto mentre con altri faceva pena.
ma poi ancelotti aveva dietro una grande società, lui provava lo champagne e caviale nella sua ricchezza, noi lo proviamo nella povertà e nella fame. dovremmo pensare a sfamarci prima di prendere il caviale.
ma mi sa che ci siamo spiegati a sufficienza. spero che torni sulla terra pioli e stop.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Eppure siamo a -3 dai Napoli Globetrotters…
> 
> 
> Ma infatti ho scritto più di una volta che al momento le partite europee non sono roba per lui perché se la squadra, a mio parere, sbaglia sistematicamente approccio(e non solo) lui non può non essere considerato responsabile.


il napoli non è globetrotters, non dobbiamo guardare gli altri.

e se è responsabile in coppa devi fare anche la media col campionato, no? mica sono 2 entità diverse. semplicemente in coppa ti aprono il culo perchè mica incontri dei ciabattari come a verona.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'assetto lo abbiamo cambiato, se si puo dire (perchè ci sarebbe da discutere sul fatto che abbiamo cambiato davvero assetto), per 7 partite su 38 l'anno scorso in campionato. Importante ma non direi decisivo per fare 86 punti.
> 
> Le altre 31 le abbiamo giocate tutte col solito 4231 che giochiamo da tre anni ormai.
> 
> ...


vero, ma le poche partite tranquille le abbiamo viste a fine stagione. che poi.. non è solo i 3 a cc, c'è anche la scelta della punta.. assurda. la gestione dei nuovi arrivati...
naturalmente non è una panacea il cc a 3 perchè col chelsea per dire per me si perdeva lo stesso, giocavamo bene ma c'erano buchi dietro soprattutto a sx dove theo non c'era mai sulle ripartenze. ma darebbe una mano.

no no non ci siamo per me.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (17 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Boh io vedo critiche eccessive a squadra e mister,il mercato fino ad ora non ci ha portato quasi nulla,perlomeno nell' immediato,l intera catena di destra infortunata,nonostante ciò vedo una proiezione di punti uguale o superiore a l anno scorso.


i punti stanno arrivando in italia fuori no quello che non quadra è che siamo scombinati confusionari sbilanciati non so trovalo tu il termine giusto faccio per rendere l idea
non è detto che non si vinca in questo modo ma sicuramente a mio avviso si farà fatica giocando cosi' a costruire qualcosa di duraturo


----------



## El picinin (17 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> i punti stanno arrivando in italia fuori no quello che non quadra è che siamo scombinati confusionari sbilanciati non so trovalo tu il termine giusto faccio per rendere l idea
> non è detto che non si vinca in questo modo ma sicuramente a mio avviso si farà fatica giocando cosi' a costruire qualcosa di duraturo


Ricordiamoci sempre che il Calcio quando una partita e abbastanza equilibrata viene decisa dagli episodi,se li hai a favore,sei un genio,contro,sei un pirla.


----------



## morokan (17 Ottobre 2022)

pioli è un visionario, per la prima volta in carriera gli hanno dato in mano un progetto vero, una squadra da rifondare partendo dai giovani e con pochi soldi in tasca, quindi necessità virtù.
lui il gioco lo vede a suo modo, non vuole un ala dx che attacchi, ma uno che dia equilibrio, vuole un trequartista che sappia inseguire l'uomo, squadra alta pressing, assomiglia molto da questo punto di vista a Sacchi, con le dovute proporzioni, specie perchè non ha i campioni che aveva lui in squadra, ma vede un tipo di gioco che esalta il divertimento, un visionario.
Sacchi in rapporto alla squadra che aveva ha vinto poco, ma dominare qualsiasi squadra anche perdendo non aveva eguali, Pioli stà seguendo una strada simile, spero ci riesca, il problema in Europa è dato dall'esperienza, vanno in campo con la testa giusta, ma al minimo errore hanno le vertigini...e li paghi....


----------



## folletto (17 Ottobre 2022)

Siamo in molti a criticare Pioli qua nel forum (a parer mio senza mai trascendere). Io ho smesso completamente di criticarlo quando ha schierato il Milan nel finale dello scorso campionato a 3 in mezzo (o meglio col falso trequartista che equivale ad una mediana comunque a 3 con l’aiuto di una delle ali in fase difensiva) permettendomi di assistere in relativa tranquillità alle partite del miglior Milan da tanti anni a questa parte. Ora è ripartito in quarta col 4231 con un 3/4 che aiuta molto poco, grandi ed entusiasmanti fiammate della squadra ma con la fragilità che fino a pochi mesi fa avevamo quasi dimenticato, gioco dispendiosissimo, tanti infortuni e poca stabilità ed il tutto in un ciclo impressionante di partite ravvicinate pre mondiale (assurdo). Forse col sano 433 della scorsa primavera avremmo fatto qualche gol in meno? Io credo di no. Punti in meno? Secondo me ne avremmo fatto qualcuno in più. E voglio sottolineare che quel Milan che tanto mi appagava lo metteva in campo Stefano Pioli che ha fatto tanto in questi anni sulla panchina del Milan.
Insomma io e molti altri non lo critichiamo per partito preso o per antipatia ma per un'evidenza che a me pare abbastanza oggettiva e poi, diciamola tutta, da quando il calcio esiste ed è seguito i mister sono stati sempre criticati compresi i Sacchi i Capello e gli Ancelotti (gente che ha fatto cose pazzesche ed anche, in quanto umani, sbagliato) e non si può criticare Pioli? Tutti possono essere criticati compresi i Maldini e chiunque, l'importante è che ci siano delle motivazioni, sennò possiamo smettere di parlare di Milan e chiudere il Forum, senza critiche e senza "contraddittorio" sarebbe tutto abbastanza noioso. Per finire ribadisco che ci vuole il 433 anche perché non abbiamo uomini adatti al 4231, noi con quello schema siamo troppo sbilanciati e per tamponare dobbiamo essere sempre al 100% (e non è possibile).


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Siamo in molti a criticare Pioli qua nel forum (a parer mio senza mai trascendere). Io ho smesso completamente di criticarlo quando ha schierato il Milan nel finale dello scorso campionato a 3 in mezzo (o meglio col falso trequartista che equivale ad una mediana comunque a 3 con l’aiuto di una delle ali in fase difensiva) permettendomi di assistere in relativa tranquillità alle partite del miglior Milan da tanti anni a questa parte. Ora è ripartito in quarta col 4231 con un 3/4 che aiuta molto poco, grandi ed entusiasmanti fiammate della squadra ma con la fragilità che fino a pochi mesi fa avevamo quasi dimenticato, gioco dispendiosissimo, tanti infortuni e poca stabilità ed il tutto in un ciclo impressionante di partite ravvicinate pre mondiale (assurdo). Forse col sano 433 della scorsa primavera avremmo fatto qualche gol in meno? Io credo di no. Punti in meno? Secondo me ne avremmo fatto qualcuno in più. E voglio sottolineare che quel Milan che tanto mi appagava lo metteva in campo Stefano Pioli che ha fatto tanto in questi anni sulla panchina del Milan.
> Insomma io e molti altri non lo critichiamo per partito preso o per antipatia ma per un'evidenza che a me pare abbastanza oggettiva e poi, diciamola tutta, da quando il calcio esiste ed è seguito i mister sono stati sempre criticati compresi i Sacchi i Capello e gli Ancelotti (gente che ha fatto cose pazzesche ed anche, in quanto umani, sbagliato) e non si può criticare Pioli? Tutti possono essere criticati compresi i Maldini e chiunque, l'importante è che ci siano delle motivazioni, sennò possiamo smettere di parlare di Milan e chiudere il Forum, senza critiche e senza "contraddittorio" sarebbe tutto abbastanza noioso. Per finire ribadisco che ci vuole il 433 anche perché non abbiamo uomini adatti al 4231, noi con quello schema siamo troppo sbilanciati e per tamponare dobbiamo essere sempre al 100% (e non è possibile).


Post da incorniciare. Ma è troppo complicato da capire.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Siamo in molti a criticare Pioli qua nel forum (a parer mio senza mai trascendere). Io ho smesso completamente di criticarlo quando ha schierato il Milan nel finale dello scorso campionato a 3 in mezzo (o meglio col falso trequartista che equivale ad una mediana comunque a 3 con l’aiuto di una delle ali in fase difensiva) permettendomi di assistere in relativa tranquillità alle partite del miglior Milan da tanti anni a questa parte. Ora è ripartito in quarta col 4231 con un 3/4 che aiuta molto poco, grandi ed entusiasmanti fiammate della squadra ma con la fragilità che fino a pochi mesi fa avevamo quasi dimenticato, gioco dispendiosissimo, tanti infortuni e poca stabilità ed il tutto in un ciclo impressionante di partite ravvicinate pre mondiale (assurdo). Forse col sano 433 della scorsa primavera avremmo fatto qualche gol in meno? Io credo di no. Punti in meno? Secondo me ne avremmo fatto qualcuno in più. E voglio sottolineare che quel Milan che tanto mi appagava lo metteva in campo Stefano Pioli che ha fatto tanto in questi anni sulla panchina del Milan.
> Insomma io e molti altri non lo critichiamo per partito preso o per antipatia ma per un'evidenza che a me pare abbastanza oggettiva e poi, diciamola tutta, da quando il calcio esiste ed è seguito i mister sono stati sempre criticati compresi i Sacchi i Capello e gli Ancelotti (gente che ha fatto cose pazzesche ed anche, in quanto umani, sbagliato) e non si può criticare Pioli? Tutti possono essere criticati compresi i Maldini e chiunque, l'importante è che ci siano delle motivazioni, sennò possiamo smettere di parlare di Milan e chiudere il Forum, senza critiche e senza "contraddittorio" sarebbe tutto abbastanza noioso. *Per finire ribadisco che ci vuole il 433 anche perché non abbiamo uomini adatti al 4231*, noi con quello schema siamo troppo sbilanciati e per tamponare dobbiamo essere sempre al 100% (e non è possibile).


Ma poi esattamente cosa vuol dire 4-2-3-1?
Non è una critica a te ma uno spunto per aprire un confronto.
Abbiamo due difensori centrali che pressano sulla trequarti avversaria e partono pure in sovrapposizione e che si allargano sul giro-palla, due terzini che vanno dentro al campo e perfino sul lato opposto, vedi theo, 2 mediani che giocano uno davanti all'altro col secondo che fa l'incursore, un centrocampista offensivo che lega il gioco, va in fascia e si butta in area, due ali che vanno dove vogliono e una punta che svaria.
A ma pare un modulo vario , arioso e a ventaglio.
Non è che forse giochiamo troppo e portiamo troppi uomini sulla linea della palla e lasciamo troppo spesso gli avversari in condizione di 1vs1?
In questo caso non basterebbe certo un centrocampista in più per avere più copertura.

Certo, se metti krunic per cdk ti ritrovi uno che fa il compitino e il soldatino ma perdi inventiva e qualità.
A ma pare pioli stia sposando la qualità e provare a mettere i migliori tutti in campo e per di più assieme è da coraggiosi perchè il difficile è trovare equilibrio nell'attacco, l'equilibrio nella difesa viene da sè.
Allegri docet.
Io credo 2 siano le possibilità : o si gioca meglio qualitativamente o si rinuncia a talento a discapito della copertura.
Io voto per la prima.
Giocare meglio significa non sbagliare quando si gioca la palla e non sbagliare le letture quando il possesso cambia.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma poi esattamente cosa vuol dire 4-2-3-1?
> Non è una critica a te ma uno spunto per aprire un confronto.
> Abbiamo due difensori centrali che pressano sulla trequarti avversaria e partono pure in sovrapposizione e che si allargano sul giro-palla, due terzini che vanno dentro al campo e perfino sul lato opposto, vedi theo, 2 mediani che giocano uno davanti all'altro col secondo che fa l'incursore, un centrocampista offensivo che lega il gioco, va in fascia e si butta in area, due ali che vanno dove vogliono e una punta che svaria.
> A ma pare un modulo vario , arioso e a ventaglio.
> ...


Ti faccio una domanda semplice: lo vedi il buco centrale a palla persa quando ripartono in contropiede? Ecco basta questo per capire che gli equilibri non ci sono. 

Una conferma ieri con il Verona che spesso è volentieri ci ha messo in difficoltà, il Verona non il Liverpool.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda semplice: lo vedi il buco centrale a palla persa quando ripartono in contropiede? Ecco basta questo per capire che gli equilibri non ci sono.
> 
> Una conferma ieri con il Verona che spesso è volentieri ci ha messo in difficoltà, il Verona non il Liverpool.


Beh grazie, se porti 6 uomini sopra la linea della palla e sbagli le preventive sulle transizioni è chiaro che ti ripartono.
Ma si potrebbe pure portare su palla col giro-palla e portare solo 3 uomini sulla linea della palla come fa l'inter per non rischiare ripartenze e imbucate.
Mai visto simeone prendere un contropiede in vita sua, ad esempio.

Pioli sta lavorando per giocare bene e rischiare poco.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh grazie, se porti 6 uomini sopra la linea della palla e sbagli le preventive sulle transizioni è chiaro che ti ripartono.
> Ma si potrebbe pure portare su palla col giro-palla e portare solo 3 uomini sulla linea della palla come fa l'inter per non rischiare ripartenze e imbucate.
> Mai visto simeone prendere un contropiede in vita sua, ad esempio.
> 
> Pioli sta lavorando per giocare bene e rischiare poco.


Giro palla? Noi? Se pensiamo di attaccare le difese con il giro palla ci massacrano.

La nostra forza sta nella verticalità che diamo al nostro gioco, noi se vogliamo andare a palleggiare non ne siamo capaci è non lo facciamo ( grazie a Dio aggiungo)


----------



## folletto (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma poi esattamente cosa vuol dire 4-2-3-1?
> Non è una critica a te ma uno spunto per aprire un confronto.
> Abbiamo due difensori centrali che pressano sulla trequarti avversaria e partono pure in sovrapposizione e che si allargano sul giro-palla, due terzini che vanno dentro al campo e perfino sul lato opposto, vedi theo, 2 mediani che giocano uno davanti all'altro col secondo che fa l'incursore, un centrocampista offensivo che lega il gioco, va in fascia e si butta in area, due ali che vanno dove vogliono e una punta che svaria.
> A ma pare un modulo vario , arioso e a ventaglio.
> ...


Capisco, ma ormai i trequartisti “assenti” in fase difensiva stanno sparendo, si devono adeguare al calcio moderno. Perché Simeone non fa più giocare Joao Felix? Non mi piace come allenatore ma non credo sia un pirla. Anche il 20 del City (ora mi sfugge il nome) ormai gioca quasi a tutto campo. SMS ha la tecnica di un trequartista ma gioca da centrocampista box to box.
Ieri il Verona saltava il nostro centrocampo con facilità (lo so, avevamo giocato 70 e passa minuti in 10 col Chelsea ma la vogliamo evitare una franca inferiorità numerico-fisica in mediana?). Con la Rube giocavamo a 3 col falso 3/4 e anche con Diaz ala abbiamo sofferto pochissimo. Poi è chiaro che anche col 4231 se tutti difendono e attaccano e corrono 90 minuti non si pone neanche il problema della mediana ma è possibile giocare così senza 22 titolari? Il modo di giocare dipende da chi hai a disposizione e da come stanno gli uomini fisicamente. Poi chiaramente se son tutti mezzi cotti non c’è “modulo” che tenga, ma tra tutti al 100% e tutti cotti in mezzo ci sono tante altre condizioni. La teoria può essere messa in pratica se ci sono i presupposti.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Giro palla? Noi? Se pensiamo di attaccare le difese con il giro palla ci massacrano.
> 
> La nostra forza sta nella verticalità che diamo al nostro gioco, noi se vogliamo andare a palleggiare non ne siamo capaci è non lo facciamo ( grazie a Dio aggiungo)


Appunto, e quello è un modo per salire col baricentro senza portare troppi uomini sulla linea della palla.
Come fa l'inter.
Morale : noi siamo più offensivi di loro nei principi di gioco.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, e quello è un modo per salire col baricentro senza portare troppi uomini sulla linea della palla.
> Come fa l'inter.
> Morale : noi siamo più offensivi di loro nei principi di gioco.


Sii sincero qualche interista ti ha rigato la macchina per caso?


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sii sincero qualche interista ti ha rigato la macchina per caso?


Sono spocchiosi e ipocriti.
Tu li sopporti ?
Io no.
Ho un'altra visione della vita e dello sport.


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Bravissimo. Una delle partite vinte più facilmente degli ultimi anni facendo giocare tutte le riserve. Si vede proprio che ha la squadra completamente in mano.


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

anche oggi bravissimo hai messo una formazione offensiva ed hai avuto ragione tu. Complimenti


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

1o tempo brutto, considerando l'avversario rischiato pure troppo. giroud-cdk senza senso con rebic-leao ai lati a far i terzini.
2o tempo dopo che passa a 3 c'è un dominio totale, ma è anche vero che quelli la vanno in depressione dopo il 2o gol completamente regalato.

il salisburgo col chelsea è stato inguardabile, vediamo come decide di partire nelle prossime partite. spero mandi in cantina la squadra di oggi. cdk adesso non può fare il titolare.


----------



## mil77 (25 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1o tempo brutto, considerando l'avversario rischiato pure troppo. giroud-cdk senza senso con rebic-leao ai lati a far i terzini.
> 2o tempo dopo che passa a 3 c'è un dominio totale, ma è anche vero che quelli la vanno in depressione dopo il 2o gol completamente regalato.
> 
> il *salisburgo col chelsea è stato inguardabile*, vediamo come decide di partire nelle prossime partite. spero mandi in cantina la squadra di oggi. cdk adesso non può fare il titolare.


Mi sa che non hai visto tutta la partita? Il Salisburgo ha sfiorato diverse volte il gol del pari. Il chelsea ha vinto x un'invenzione di Havertz. X il resto non condivido nulla di quello che hai scritto


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2022)

Bravo Pioli. Vittoria per nulla scontata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non hai visto tutta la partita? Il Salisburgo ha sfiorato diverse volte il gol del pari. Il chelsea ha vinto x un'invenzione di Havertz. X il resto non condivido nulla di quello che hai scritto


poteva finire 1-8 un po' come noi stasera.

lascio parlare le immagini perchè veramente non so più cosa dire, se non che non possiamo permetterci di perdere contro questi qui.


----------



## TheKombo (26 Ottobre 2022)

Grande mister, chapeau


----------



## The P (26 Ottobre 2022)

La grandezza di questo allenatore sta nel fatto che coinvolge veramente tutti.

In quanti lo sanno fare?
In pochissimi.

La sua forza è che gioca con 25 giocatori, non con 16.


----------



## mil77 (26 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> poteva finire 1-8 un po' come noi stasera.
> 
> lascio parlare le immagini perchè veramente non so più cosa dire, se non che non possiamo permetterci di perdere contro questi qui.


Non sai più cosa dire? Ogni tanto ammettere che il nostro allenatore è stato veramente bravo non farebbe male...visto che penso nessuno, neanche nelle più rosee previsioni, stasera pensasse di vincere cosi facile...con partita chiusa ad inizio ripresa...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non sai più cosa dire? Ogni tanto ammettere che il nostro allenatore è stato veramente bravo non farebbe male.*..visto che penso nessuno, neanche nelle più rosee previsioni, stasera pensasse di vincere cosi facile*...con partita chiusa ad inizio ripresa...



Nono, assolutamente nessuno 
Certo, chi l'avrebbe mai pensato di poter dominare i campioni in carica della CL, gli 11 alieni della nientepopò di meno della Dinamo Zagabria


----------



## mil77 (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono, assolutamente nessuno
> Certo, chi l'avrebbe mai pensato di poter dominare i campioni in carica della CL, gli 11 alieni della nientepopò di meno della Dinamo Zagabria


Cioe' tu hai veramente il coraggio di dire che prima della partita, pensavi che al 50esimo minuto era chiusa?


----------



## Kayl (26 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nono, assolutamente nessuno
> Certo, chi l'avrebbe mai pensato di poter dominare i campioni in carica della CL, gli 11 alieni della nientepopò di meno della Dinamo Zagabria


con tatarusanu in porta che ha preso gol da chiunque tranne che dai gobbi? Pensavi davvero che non avremmo preso gol?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioe' tu hai veramente il coraggio di dire che prima della partita, pensavi che al 50esimo minuto era chiusa?



No, a dir la verità pensavo anche prima del 50  mi avevi anche risosto nella discussione








Dinamo Zagabria - Milan 25 ottobre 20:45. Tv e Streaming



Dinamo Zagabria - Milan, partita in programma martedì 25 ottobre 2022 alle ore 21:00 a Zagabria. Il Milan deve vincere per provare ad agguantare gli ottavi di finale. Mancherà lo squalificato Tomori. Dove vedere Dinamo Zagabria - Milan in tv e streaming? Diretta su Sky e su Infinity dalle ore...





www.milanworld.net




Non so perchè in questa settimana avete montato su un caso dal nulla sulla temibile dinamo che neanche il chelsea (quello ancora più scarso di quello attuale e guidato dall'ex Tuchel) "era stato in grado di batterli".

Stesso discorso per il salisburgo che pare un ostacolo incredibilmente tosto. Ma dove? Questi sono sicuramente più forti di questi scappati di casa della Dinamo, hanno giovani interessantissimi e corrono tanto, ma se noi giochiamo (con attenzione e non mollaccioni) loro non possono fare proprio nulla, anche con un Tatarusanu disastroso in porta. Poi figurati con un S.Siro gremito e con i nostri 2 risultati utili su 3.

Cioè se davvero temevamo e temiamo queste due squadrette tanto vale non rischiare di passare il turno.
Li si poi che ci saranno i mostri, ma quelli veri 

@Kayl con Tata il goal me lo aspetto sempre, ma ero tranquillissimo di portarla a casa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Siamo troppo 'selvaggi' nel modo di giocare.
> In Europa serve più pulizia nelle giocate.
> 
> Il Napoli oggi in questo ci è superiore.
> ...


Davanti il nostro gioco si basa sulle fiammate di Leao e Theo, tutto il nostro gioco è volto a esaltare le loro doti, sacrificando la manovra per mandare costantemente il portoghese nell'uno contro uno. Leao è fortissimo, ma quando il livello dell'avversario sale si nota come questa monotonia nell'appoggiarsi a Leao non è più sufficiente per venire a capo della partita, così la squadra si sfilaccia, si allunga per rendersi pericolosa perdendo le distanze tra i reparti ed esponendosi inevitabilmente alle ripartenze degli avversari. 
Bisogna riuscire a variare di più il nostro gioco e questo passa sia dal miglioramento delle prestazioni di alcuni singoli (Origi e CDK su tutti) sia da un mercato in grado di colmare le lacune ancestrali che ci portiamo dietro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non sai più cosa dire? Ogni tanto ammettere che il nostro allenatore è stato veramente bravo non farebbe male...visto che penso nessuno, neanche nelle più rosee previsioni, stasera pensasse di vincere cosi facile...con partita chiusa ad inizio ripresa...


cioè stai negando che il salisburgo ha fatto schifo martedì.
su queste basi, magari evita di quotarmi a questo punto.
tempo perso per entrambi. chiudo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Ottobre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Davanti il nostro gioco si basa sulle fiammate di Leao e Theo, tutto il nostro gioco è volto a esaltare le loro doti, sacrificando la manovra per mandare costantemente il portoghese nell'uno contro uno. Leao è fortissimo, ma quando il livello dell'avversario sale si nota come questa monotonia nell'appoggiarsi a Leao non è più sufficiente per venire a capo della partita, così la squadra si sfilaccia, si allunga per rendersi pericolosa perdendo le distanze tra i reparti ed esponendosi inevitabilmente alle ripartenze degli avversari.
> Bisogna riuscire a variare di più il nostro gioco e questo passa sia dal miglioramento delle prestazioni di alcuni singoli (Origi e CDK su tutti) sia da un mercato in grado di colmare le lacune ancestrali che ci portiamo dietro.


per te non sarebbe meglio giocare più spesso con 3 cc e sulla destra tenere più spesso rebic e davanti origi? con leao rebic origi la musica cambia davanti.
cdk ha bisogno di tempo la smetterei di proporlo titolare per fargli fare figuracce. messias e saele li teniamo per i cambi sulle ali.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma poi esattamente cosa vuol dire 4-2-3-1?
> Non è una critica a te ma uno spunto per aprire un confronto.
> *Abbiamo due difensori centrali che pressano sulla trequarti avversaria e partono pure in sovrapposizione e che si allargano sul giro-palla, due terzini che vanno dentro al campo e perfino sul lato opposto, vedi theo, 2 mediani che giocano uno davanti all'altro col secondo che fa l'incursore, un centrocampista offensivo che lega il gioco, va in fascia e si butta in area, due ali che vanno dove vogliono e una punta che svaria.
> A ma pare un modulo vario , arioso e a ventaglio.*
> ...


Che poi a dirla tutta il famoso 433 di fine stagione era un 4231 perchè Krunic partiva sempre in posizione avanzata, non agiva certo da mezzala.

In realtà la differenza tra questi due moduli sta nelle caratteristiche dei giocatori, visto che noi in mezzo difendiamo a uomo e dunque di disponiamo a specchio dell'avversario.

Per il resto sono d'accordissimo con la descrizione che hai fatto in grassetto. Anche se bisogna poi dire Pioli inventa sempre nuove soluzioni a seconda dell'avversario. Col Monza per dire, ci siamo disposti con la difesa a tre e Brahim in posizione di mezzala, un 352 vero e proprio a volerla dire tutta.

Poi che qui si discuta se preferire Krunic a CDK è una cosa che, tra qualche tempo, farà semplicemente ridere.

La seconda parte in grassetto invece che dire... penso sia scritta a caratteri cubitali sopra la porta di Milanello, semplicemente. E' proprio l'essenza del DNA del Milan e il motivo per cui abbiamo milioni di tifosi in tutto il mondo. Quando mettemmo in campo contemporaneamente Pirlo Seedorf Rui Costa Rivaldo e Sheva il mondo rimase senza parole e ci davano per pazzi. Poi, come sempre accade col Milan, abbiamo scritto la storia invece (cosa che ne Inter ne Juve faranno mai).


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Che Pioli abbia dato tanto al Milan e viceversa è una cosa esatta. Quello che è meno esatto è affermare che Pioli è un genio quando fa bene, per poi affermare quando fa male che " beh gli errori li fanno tutti" .


----------



## Blu71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Che Pioli abbia dato tanto al Milan e viceversa è una cosa esatta. Quello che è meno esatto è affermare che Pioli è un genio quando fa bene, per poi affermare quando fa male che " beh gli errori li fanno tutti" .




Pioli non è un genio ma nemmeno uno scarso e sulla panchina del Milan ne abbiamo visti di scarsi. Le critiche sono sacrosante quando sbaglia come dovrebbe essere apprezzato quando fa bene.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pioli non è un genio ma nemmeno uno scarso e sulla panchina del Milan ne abbiamo visti di scarsi. Le critiche sono sacrosante quando sbaglia come dovrebbe essere apprezzato quando fa bene.



Certo, Pioli per come è verticale a me piace molto, ma questo non significa che non si può essere in disaccordo su alcuni punti. Con te comunque si può discutere e scherzare ogni tanto...con te.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2022)

Sappiamo tutti che il caro Pobega per evidenti limiti tecnici e fisici non puo giocare nel nostro centrocampo a 2, puo giocare come terzo / trequartista.
Il primo tempo ha confermato questo pensiero. Pioli nel secondo tempo non lo toglie, nemmeno ammonito.

Gestione difficile da capire. Il centrocampo é il nostro problema.


----------



## Dexter (30 Ottobre 2022)

L'ha persa lui oggi, tantissime colpe


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

*Dichiaro aperta la seduta*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi nel caos lui insieme alla squadra, poco da dire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Dichiaro aperta la seduta*


mi hai svoltato la serata ahahahahahhahah.
ero talmente convinto della prestazione oscena che oltre a non guardarla, non l'ho neanche seguita motlo.

grazie guarpioli, la prossima giochiamola con 5 punte e tutti e 7 i nani.

guarpioli e i 7 nani.


----------



## Zenos (30 Ottobre 2022)

Vai garante,rinnovo stasera stessa prima che arrivi l'offerta del Barca...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ci sta capendo molto poco con questa gestione del doppio impegno...


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2022)

in settimana ha preso a ripetizioni da Galeone


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Ottobre 2022)

E ti pareva che non arrivavano le critiche a Pioli. Colpa sua se il mercato è stato nullo ed è costretto a friggere il pesce con l'acqua minerale eh?


----------



## R41D3N (30 Ottobre 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> L'ha persa lui oggi, tantissime colpe


...e Leao che in ciabatte, pronti e via si divora due gol!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non arrivavano le critiche a Pioli. Colpa sua se il mercato è stato nullo ed è costretto a friggere il pesce con l'acqua minerale eh?



Per caso ti riferisci al mercato da 8-9-10 in pagella votato da alcuni utenti? 
E comunque si, capita quando si è aziendalisti e si accetta qualunque scarafaggio passi nella rete fognaria


----------



## Zenos (30 Ottobre 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non arrivavano le critiche a Pioli. Colpa sua se il mercato è stato nullo ed è costretto a friggere il pesce con l'acqua minerale eh?


Ha tolto Leao e tonali,le nostre due colonne lasciando in campo Messia e Pobega. Oltre a questa fissazione per l'inutile tata. Oggi l'ha persa soprattutto lui nonostante il degrado sul mercato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Ottobre 2022)

Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto giocando con un modulo che ci ha permesso di far diventare la nostra porta una roccaforte. Per qualche motivo ha deciso non giocare piu cosi.
Pobega non puo giocare nel centrocampo a due, non ha ne la tecnica ne la velocita per farlo. Pobega ci sta in questa rosa, ma solo in un modulo e una posizione congeniali, non utilizzato cosi. L'entrata tardiva di Bennacer al posto di Tonali anziche Pobega un altro capolavoro. Nemmeno dopo il gol siamo riusciti a creare pericolo perche non eravamo in grado di salire con la palla, a due ci hanno mangiati vivi a centrocampo.

Oggi veramente molto, molto male.

Forse sarebbe anche l'ora di provare Mirante, no? O vogliamo continuare di regalare gol a tutti con quel sacco di patate rumeno?


----------



## DaveD (30 Ottobre 2022)

esonero immediato e allenatore mediocre, spero di anticipare qualcuno 

dai che finiamo in serie B...non ci salveremo all'ultima giornata come l'anno scorso

come si fa a far partire titolare Diaz che è scarsoooohhhh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto giocando con un modulo che ci ha permesso di far diventare la nostra porta una roccaforte. Per qualche motivo ha deciso non giocare piu cosi.
> Pobega non puo giocare nel centrocampo a due, non ha ne la tecnica ne la velocita per farlo. Pobega ci sta in questa rosa, ma solo in un modulo e una posizione congeniali, non utilizzato cosi. L'entrata tardiva di Bennacer al posto di Tonali anziche Pobega un altro capolavoro. Nemmeno dopo il gol siamo riusciti a creare pericolo perche non eravamo in grado di salire con la palla, a due ci hanno mangiati vivi a centrocampo.
> 
> Oggi veramente molto, molto male.
> ...



Sarebbe arrivato anche il momento.
Anche s epiù di qualcuno ha fatto notare che potrebbe essere più scarso di tata.

Ma allora la colpa sarà da ricercare non solo a chi l'ha ingaggiato lo scorso nano, ma anche a chi gli ha permesso di restare in questa stagione


----------



## ARKANA (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per caso ti riferisci al mercato da 8-9-10 in pagella votato da alcuni utenti?
> E comunque si, capita quando si è aziendalisti e si accetta qualunque scarafaggio passi nella rete fognaria


Ahahahhaa ma quanto è bella la tua nuova immagine del profilo? HhHHahhaha


----------



## JoKeR (30 Ottobre 2022)

Agghiacciante la lettura della partita di questa sera.
Ci troviamo sotto 2-0 senza alcuna colpa, ma poi ci inventiamo delle sostituzioni assurde.
All'intervallo è da matita blu la sostituzione di Leao, così come il mancato ingresso di Bennacer.

E poi si prosegue: esce Tonali invece di Pobega e Giroud entra solo al minuto 75.

Malissimo, malissimo.

Avevamo anche riaperto la partita, ma zero proprio... solo frenesia....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Partita preparata malissimo. 

Ti devi vergognare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ogni volta che si parla di rinnovo... Taaac


----------



## Gamma (30 Ottobre 2022)

Male male male oggi.

Partita persa in mezzo al campo.
Tolti i primissimi minuti (in cui Leao si è divorato due gol assurdi, soprattutto il secondo) in cui ancora si stavano prendendo le misure, il Torino ha dominato in mezzo, soprattutto in fase difensiva. Hanno condotto un ottimo pressing e la nostra poca densità in mezzo ha fatto il resto: non siamo riusciti a passare il centrocampo palla al piede, assurdo.

Al di là delle individualità, tutte abbondantemente sotto la sufficienza (salvo Tonali per l'impegno), Pioli non ha fatto i compiti a casa e non ha posto contromisure al modo di giocare di Juric.

Voglio sottolineare che continuiamo a soffrire come non mai i calci piazzati.
È inammissibile che Djidji faccia gol da fermo al centro dell'area di rigore, inammissibile.
Non ci sappiamo proprio difendere, ogni volta che c'è un corner o una posizione è un "padre nostro".

Avrei giocato con Bennacer in mezzo (o Krunic, al limite) dall'inizio, togliendo Messias e spostando Brahim a destra.
Con una squadra fisica e "densa" come il Toro, abituata a pressare alto, il centrocampo a due ha sofferto troppo.

Partita impalpabile per 90 minuti, da 4 in pagella.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ha palesemente pensato alla gara di CL ma noi non abbiamo una rosa che ci permette - di fatto - nemmeno un minimo turn over. Bennacer, per me, serviva dall’inizio. Poi purtroppo in porta abbiamo un cartonato e ogni discorso va a farsi fottere.


----------



## ventu84090 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Gestione dei nuovi acquisti imbarazzante..ogni volta per inserire uno nuovo ci devono essere mille infortuni..io non credo che Vrankx sia peggio di questo pobega..


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Ottobre 2022)

Il problema del nostro mister è l'abilità di complicarsi la vita da solo. 

Oggi serviva molta personalità per superare il Torino che rimane una squadra complicata da affrontare, è palesemente venuta a mancare, c'è poco da prendersela con i giocatori. 

Pioli quando deve trovare alternative non obbligate va in crisi, nello scorso anno le varie assenze lo hanno aiutato nelle scelte. Quest'anno che la rosa ha qualche risorsa in più non è riuscito dopo 3 mesi ad integrare nessuno dei nuovi arrivati. 

Una sconfitta non è la fine del mondo, ma perdere così senza convinzione è un brutto segnale.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

sta rifacendo il fenomeno, purtroppo è un suo limite, è evidente. Appena facciamo bene, si monta la testa e comincia a fare cose assurde. Il problema principale di questa squadra è la scarsità di idee, non abbiamo un gioco (che roba oscena vedere palla lunga e pedalare), c'è totale anarchia nei ruoli (theo che vaga in campo dove vuole, ok la libertà ma non bisogna esagerare; Tomori che fa sempre gli stessi errori spostandosi troppo in avanti o lateralmente lasciando buchi in mezzo ecc), non c'è un gioco corale, i giocatori prediligono più la giocata individuale. Ci sono tanti, troppi problemi. Pioli che si è intestardito con questo centrocampo a 2, non capendo che ormai siamo nettamente spaccati in due, e che le squadre sanno come metterci in difficoltà. La gestione dei nuovi è totalmente imbarazzante, la società dovrebbe farsi sentire, non è ammissibile che Dest, Wrankx, Thiaw, Adli, e De ketecoso giochino così poco, è inaccettabile. Se li hai devi sfruttarli, altrimenti significa che stai bocciando il mercato estivo e allora la dirigenza dovrebbe farsi un esame di coscienza. Ci sono troppe cose che non vanno, per fortuna arriva a breve il mondiale, mi auguro serva per riordinare le idee, perché la situazione rischia di crollare terribilmente. L'aspetto che più mi preoccupa è che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, e che la fase difensiva fa acqua da tutte le parti. E' evidente a chiunque che non va più bene questo modo di giocare, ci espone a troppo rischi, gli avversari ci hanno studiato, e i nostri non rendono come l'anno scorso. Urge cambiare, mettere i giocatori nei giusti ruoli e fare giocare quelli più tecnici, basta con i Pobega, Gabbia, Diaz, Rebic e così via. La squadra ha bisogno di giocatori tecnici che sappiano gestire la palla, altrimenti è solo un pressare l'avversario sperando sbagli e partire in contropiede, fine; questo è il nostro attuale gioco, imbarazzante. Tomori quest'anno fa fatica, è evidente, un po' di panchina non guasterebbe, provare Thiaw è lesa maestà? oppure rimettere Kalulu al centro e mettere dest terzino? altrimenti se non li sfruttiamo i nuovi, andremo a logorare quelli che giocano sempre, riducendo anche la qualità delle loro prestazioni. In una partita così delicata, non puoi lasciare Bennacer fuori e preferire Pobega (che tra l'altro a 2 non sta proprio!!! anche un bambino lo capisce), al massimo metti Wrankx o Krunic. Leao non va tolto mai!! siamo totalmente dipendenti da lui, e se togli il nostro giocatore più forte, hai praticamente fatto harakiri. Chissà se riusciremo a vedere prima o poi un centrocampo a 3 con Tonali, Bennacer e Adli/Wrankx.... magari prima o poi lo capirà il genio in panchina. 

P.S. l'acquisto di De keteelare è stato una follia totale, il ragazzo non è scarso, ma noi avevamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatore; quest'estate ero preoccupato quando si parlava di lui e speravo non lo prendessimo, purtroppo è andata così ma Maldini deve farsi un piccolo esame di coscienza.


----------



## gabri65 (31 Ottobre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sta rifacendo il fenomeno, purtroppo è un suo limite, è evidente. Appena facciamo bene, si monta la testa e comincia a fare cose assurde. Il problema principale di questa squadra è la scarsità di idee, non abbiamo un gioco (che roba oscena vedere palla lunga e pedalare), c'è totale anarchia nei ruoli (theo che vaga in campo dove vuole, ok la libertà ma non bisogna esagerare; Tomori che fa sempre gli stessi errori spostandosi troppo in avanti o lateralmente lasciando buchi in mezzo ecc), non c'è un gioco corale, i giocatori prediligono più la giocata individuale. Ci sono tanti, troppi problemi. Pioli che si è intestardito con questo centrocampo a 2, non capendo che ormai siamo nettamente spaccati in due, e che le squadre sanno come metterci in difficoltà. La gestione dei nuovi è totalmente imbarazzante, la società dovrebbe farsi sentire, non è ammissibile che Dest, Wrankx, Thiaw, Adli, e De ketecoso giochino così poco, è inaccettabile. Se li hai devi sfruttarli, altrimenti significa che stai bocciando il mercato estivo e allora la dirigenza dovrebbe farsi un esame di coscienza. Ci sono troppe cose che non vanno, per fortuna arriva a breve il mondiale, mi auguro serva per riordinare le idee, perché la situazione rischia di crollare terribilmente. L'aspetto che più mi preoccupa è che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, e che la fase difensiva fa acqua da tutte le parti. E' evidente a chiunque che non va più bene questo modo di giocare, ci espone a troppo rischi, gli avversari ci hanno studiato, e i nostri non rendono come l'anno scorso. Urge cambiare, mettere i giocatori nei giusti ruoli e fare giocare quelli più tecnici, basta con i Pobega, Gabbia, Diaz, Rebic e così via. La squadra ha bisogno di giocatori tecnici che sappiano gestire la palla, altrimenti è solo un pressare l'avversario sperando sbagli e partire in contropiede, fine; questo è il nostro attuale gioco, imbarazzante. Tomori quest'anno fa fatica, è evidente, un po' di panchina non guasterebbe, provare Thiaw è lesa maestà? oppure rimettere Kalulu al centro e mettere dest terzino? altrimenti se non li sfruttiamo i nuovi, andremo a logorare quelli che giocano sempre, riducendo anche la qualità delle loro prestazioni. In una partita così delicata, non puoi lasciare Bennacer fuori e preferire Pobega (che tra l'altro a 2 non sta proprio!!! anche un bambino lo capisce), al massimo metti Wrankx o Krunic. Leao non va tolto mai!! siamo totalmente dipendenti da lui, e se togli il nostro giocatore più forte, hai praticamente fatto harakiri. Chissà se riusciremo a vedere prima o poi un centrocampo a 3 con Tonali, Bennacer e Adli/Wrankx.... magari prima o poi lo capirà il genio in panchina.
> 
> P.S. l'acquisto di De keteelare è stato una follia totale, il ragazzo non è scarso, ma noi avevamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatore; quest'estate ero preoccupato quando si parlava di lui e speravo non lo prendessimo, purtroppo è andata così ma Maldini deve farsi un piccolo esame di coscienza.



Ciao Corvo, come stai.

E' abbastanza stancante ripetere tutte le volte che dobbiamo avere almeno 3 centrocampisti di ruolo, magari non sempre ma almeno in alcune partite dove si vede subito che non hai modo di importi.

Anche stasera si è visto che eravamo obbligati ad andare solo sulle fasce, e quando Messias è palesemente inadeguato e Leao non l'azzecca, sono guai seri.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ciao Corvo, come stai.
> 
> E' abbastanza stancante ripetere tutte le volte che dobbiamo avere almeno 3 centrocampisti di ruolo, magari non sempre ma almeno in alcune partite dove si vede subito che non hai modo di importi.
> 
> Anche stasera si è visto che eravamo obbligati ad andare solo sulle fasce, e quando Messias è palesemente inadeguato e Leao non l'azzecca, sono guai seri.


Ciao Gabri, ogni tanto mi collego, soprattutto quando mi fanno prendere di nervi giocando in questo modo osceno. Effettivamente è snervante ripetere le stesse cose, e mi stupisco come dopo un anno ancora Pioli non lo abbia capito. La nostra squadra non è scarsa, ma ci stiamo mettendo fuori gioco da soli, con scelte assurde. Cambiare si può, non è lesa maestà, siamo ancora in tempo per sistemare le cose, ma bisogna farlo presto. Se dovessimo continuare a giocare ogni 3 giorni, dobbiamo per forza di cose utilizzare un centrocampo a 3, perché la squadra non regge certi ritmi con 2 soli centrocampisti e due ali che tornano poco. La difesa è comunque il reparto che più mi preoccupa, diamo la sensazione di poter prendere gol da chiunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sta rifacendo il fenomeno, purtroppo è un suo limite, è evidente. Appena facciamo bene, si monta la testa e comincia a fare cose assurde. Il problema principale di questa squadra è la scarsità di idee, non abbiamo un gioco (che roba oscena vedere palla lunga e pedalare), c'è totale anarchia nei ruoli (theo che vaga in campo dove vuole, ok la libertà ma non bisogna esagerare; Tomori che fa sempre gli stessi errori spostandosi troppo in avanti o lateralmente lasciando buchi in mezzo ecc), non c'è un gioco corale, i giocatori prediligono più la giocata individuale. Ci sono tanti, troppi problemi. Pioli che si è intestardito con questo centrocampo a 2, non capendo che ormai siamo nettamente spaccati in due, e che le squadre sanno come metterci in difficoltà. La gestione dei nuovi è totalmente imbarazzante, la società dovrebbe farsi sentire, non è ammissibile che Dest, Wrankx, Thiaw, Adli, e De ketecoso giochino così poco, è inaccettabile. Se li hai devi sfruttarli, altrimenti significa che stai bocciando il mercato estivo e allora la dirigenza dovrebbe farsi un esame di coscienza. Ci sono troppe cose che non vanno, per fortuna arriva a breve il mondiale, mi auguro serva per riordinare le idee, perché la situazione rischia di crollare terribilmente. L'aspetto che più mi preoccupa è che non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco, e che la fase difensiva fa acqua da tutte le parti. E' evidente a chiunque che non va più bene questo modo di giocare, ci espone a troppo rischi, gli avversari ci hanno studiato, e i nostri non rendono come l'anno scorso. Urge cambiare, mettere i giocatori nei giusti ruoli e fare giocare quelli più tecnici, basta con i Pobega, Gabbia, Diaz, Rebic e così via. La squadra ha bisogno di giocatori tecnici che sappiano gestire la palla, altrimenti è solo un pressare l'avversario sperando sbagli e partire in contropiede, fine; questo è il nostro attuale gioco, imbarazzante. Tomori quest'anno fa fatica, è evidente, un po' di panchina non guasterebbe, provare Thiaw è lesa maestà? oppure rimettere Kalulu al centro e mettere dest terzino? altrimenti se non li sfruttiamo i nuovi, andremo a logorare quelli che giocano sempre, riducendo anche la qualità delle loro prestazioni. In una partita così delicata, non puoi lasciare Bennacer fuori e preferire Pobega (che tra l'altro a 2 non sta proprio!!! anche un bambino lo capisce), al massimo metti Wrankx o Krunic. Leao non va tolto mai!! siamo totalmente dipendenti da lui, e se togli il nostro giocatore più forte, hai praticamente fatto harakiri. Chissà se riusciremo a vedere prima o poi un centrocampo a 3 con Tonali, Bennacer e Adli/Wrankx.... magari prima o poi lo capirà il genio in panchina.
> 
> P.S. l'acquisto di De keteelare è stato una follia totale, il ragazzo non è scarso, ma noi avevamo bisogno di un'altra tipologia di giocatore; quest'estate ero preoccupato quando si parlava di lui e speravo non lo prendessimo, purtroppo è andata così ma Maldini deve farsi un piccolo esame di coscienza.


Hai ragionissima su tutto e ti chiedo: sai perche' Pioli fa il fenomeno?Te lo dico io,perché sa che mai e poi mai verrebbe esonerato,neanche se restasse fuori dalle prime 4 a fine campionato.


----------



## The P (31 Ottobre 2022)

Quest’anno c’è un problema grave, che se non vediamo siamo ciechi.

Quante partita abbiamo fatto giocando bene?

Io ricordo conto Inter, Juve, Napoli (dove abbiamo perso). Poi?
Le due con la Dinamo, vabbeh… poi?
Anche con le piccole non abbiamo mai brillato. 1-4 con il Monza incluso.

Siamo molto più disorganizzati dello scorso anno pur avendo gli stessi titolari.

Il centrocampo è spaccato.

Il mercato non ha sostituito Kessie, e questo ha un peso.

E poi ragazzi, insistere su Tatarusanu, quando Maignan, seppur fortissimo è un portier con un altro tasso di infortuni (2 lo scorso anno, già 2 quest’anno) è da incompetenti.

Magari vinciamo lo scudo di nuovo, ma non siamo una bella squadra o una squadra la cui organizzazione ti fa stare serena.
Ogni partita è un roller-coaster.

Di questo c’è anche qualcosa di Pioli, lungi dal criticarlo, ci mancherebbe. È una semplice osservazione.


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli ha una mentalità e un gioco moderno, con ritmo, aggressività e con buonissimi spunti tattici in gare bloccate. Questo è innegabile.

PERO quest’anno prendiamo troppi goal, ogni partita una sofferenza. A partire dall’esordio con l’udinese che doveva essere il primo campanello d’allarme.
Abbiamo fatto pochissimi clean sheet e in quelli fatti ci sono almeno 2 occasioni clamorose per gli avversari non sfruttate (fortunatamente non tutti hanno la qualità di punirti al primo colpo).
Possiamo letteralmente subire goal da tutti. in una parola per riassumere: NON SIAMO SOLIDI. Non c è equilibrio.

Vero che anno scorso fare goal era un parto, e quest anno davanti abbiamo più talento e più chance di farli. È innegabile.
Però il gioco non ne vale la candela se il contraltare è perdere la solidità.

Quando giocavamo con Kessie trequartista non finivamo con il clean sheet, NON CI TIRAVANO PROPRIO IN PORTA. Una differenza abissale rispetto ad oggi, parliamo di 1-2 goal a partita subiti o non subiti.

Serve NECESSARIAMENTE che pioli faccia un passo indietro dicendo “ragazzi, ci ho provato a giocare con 4 punte, ma non funziona mi dispiace” e rimetta un trequartista mediano. Fine.
Non vedo un lieto fine giocando a 4 punte (leao, DiaZ, messias, Cdk, giroud, rebic, origi: di questi al MASSIMO ne puoi schierare 3, forse 2).

Il Real Madrid quando non gioca con valverde nel TRIDENTE non vince una partita perché non ha equilibrio. Per vincere campionato e champions han dovuto schierare 3 centrocampisti puri + valverde nel tridente (=4 centrocampisti).
Noi invece pensiamo di essere fenomeni giocando unici in Europa con 2 a centrocampo.

Siamo ancora in tempo, ma serve un bagno di umiltà di pioli nel fare un passo indietro e nel mettere un mediano sulla trequarti. A destra poi ci metta chi vuole lui: cdk, BRAHIM, Messias,rebic.


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2022)

Questo dopo lo scudo si è montato la testa. Crede davvero sia a livello dei top europei. Senza il lavoro di Kessie dovrebbe affidarsi a 3 centrocampisti,l'equivoco tattico sarebbe trovare una posizione a Cdk,e qui entra in gioco tutta l'inesperienza (chiamiamola così)di Maldini.
Per non parlare di tatarusanu che si è dimostrato inadeguato a questi livelli. E anche lì sembra manchino le palle per panchinarlo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (31 Ottobre 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il problema del nostro mister è l'abilità di complicarsi la vita da solo.
> 
> Oggi serviva molta personalità per superare il Torino che rimane una squadra complicata da affrontare, è palesemente venuta a mancare, c'è poco da prendersela con i giocatori.
> 
> ...


Ha scelto di affidarsi al portoghese che in italia fa la differenza rinunciando all inserimento dei nuovi che richiederebbe un gioco più corale e a pagarne le conseguenze in primis mi pare sia cdk
I conti si fanno alla fine e passano in buona parte da mercoledì 
Se toppa non credo gli diano il lancio subito anche se la sosta aiuterebbe ma solo la seconda stella lo salverebbe


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Pioli ha una mentalità e un gioco moderno, con ritmo, aggressività e con buonissimi spunti tattici in gare bloccate. Questo è innegabile.
> 
> PERO quest’anno prendiamo troppi goal, ogni partita una sofferenza. A partire dall’esordio con l’udinese che doveva essere il primo campanello d’allarme.
> Abbiamo fatto pochissimi clean sheet e in quelli fatti ci sono almeno 2 occasioni clamorose per gli avversari non sfruttate (fortunatamente non tutti hanno la qualità di punirti al primo colpo).
> Possiamo letteralmente subire goal da tutti. in una parola per riassumere: NON SIAMO SOLIDI. Non c è equilibrio.


Abbiamo subito solo 2 gol in più dell’anno scorso, fatto un gol in meno e fatto solo un clean sheet in meno.
Considerando che l’anno scorso tra tredicesima e quattordicesima prendemmo 7 gol in due partite, è molto probabile che chiuderemo la prima parte di stagione avendo subito meno gol dell’anno scorso alla stessa giornata.
Poi vabbè, se vogliamo prendere in considerazione come parametro di riferimento i due gol subiti nelle ultime 11 partite dell’anno scorso, allora tutte le difese del Mondo sono dei colabrodo: non esiste squadra su questo Pianeta, almeno tra i campionati professionistici, che chiuda un campionato con una media di 2 gol subiti ogni 11 partite. Su 38 partite significherebbe non andare in doppia cifra per gol subiti: fantascienza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ieri è successo soltanto quello che abbiamo scampato già parecchie volte quest'anno per fortuna e manifesta oscenità avversaria.
se non cambia succederà altre volte e non lo vinceremo mai il campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Per me è inutile negare la realtà. Il Milan ha un buon 11 titolare ma ha delle riserve da usare quando vince già 4-0 al novantesimo. Se il portiere compromette pesantemente le partite con le sue “incertezze“, Leao si presenta in campo con la testa altrove e Tomori con Kalulu sono “disattenti“ contro una squadra aggressiva è normale perdere.


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2022)

Vediamo cosa succederà mercoledì. Se ci qualifichiamo e poi facciamo 9 punti prima della sosta posso dimenticare la prestazione oscena di ieri sera (anche causata dai vari Gabbia, Pobega, Messias). In caso contrario no, perché lo scudetto rimane il nostro obiettivo quest'anno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ieri è successo soltanto quello che abbiamo scampato già parecchie volte quest'anno per fortuna e manifesta oscenità avversaria.
> se non cambia succederà altre volte e non lo vinceremo mai il campionato.



Verona, Empoli, Sampdoria.
Siamo stati graziati già troppe volte, ieri alla fine è arrivata la disfatta, quella che fa più male.

Pensare che magari la prossima settimana potevamo nuovamente essere a pari punti con il nabule, dato che il loro calendario inizia a farsi tosto proprio ora. E invece....ploffffffff


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Quest’anno c’è un problema grave, che se non vediamo siamo ciechi.
> 
> Quante partita abbiamo fatto giocando bene?
> 
> ...


quando vedi theo in mezzo e messias a coprire sulla sinistra, uno pragmatico e quadrato capisce che c'è qualcosa (molto) che non va.
invece certa gente su certe schifezze si fa le pippe (oggi non si sono collegati vedo).
io quando sento la gente che dice che pioli studia perchè ha il gioco fluido e l'interscambio dei ruoli e robe varie sbiello...


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> *Agghiacciante* la lettura della partita di questa sera.
> Ci troviamo sotto 2-0 senza alcuna colpa, ma poi ci inventiamo delle sostituzioni assurde.
> All'intervallo è da matita blu la sostituzione di Leao, così come il mancato ingresso di Bennacer.
> 
> ...


Agghiacciante è pensare di giocare a 2 in mezzo ogni 3 giorni con DUE centrocampisti di numero in grado di giocare a 2 in mezzo (e soffrendo anche). Se poi pensi che ci ha vinto un campionato capendo che doveva giocare a 3 in mezzo (col falso 3/4)...........Presuntuoso e testa dura.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Verona, Empoli, Sampdoria.
> Siamo stati graziati già troppe volte, ieri alla fine è arrivata la disfatta, quella che fa più male.
> 
> Pensare che magari la prossima settimana potevamo nuovamente essere a pari punti con il nabule, dato che il loro calendario inizia a farsi tosto proprio ora. E invece....ploffffffff



Ok ma la disfatta ha dei nomi precisi: Tata osceno, Leao, indolente; Tomori e Kalulu disattenti; Diaz a terra od ogni alito. 
Pobega che non costruisce nulla e mi fermo. Unico decente Tonali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok ma la disfatta ha dei nomi precisi: Tata osceno, Leao, indolente; Tomori e Kalulu disattenti; Diaz a terra od ogni alito.
> Pobega che non costruisce nulla e mi fermo. Unico decente Tonali.



Sempre la solita storia.
Quando si vince "eeeh Piollo non è mai apprezzato, eppure grazie a lui abbiamo portato a casa i 3 punti"
Quando si perde invece la disfatta ha dei nomi ben precisi, e guarda caso tutti nomi sono di giocatori  

È inutile, con questo modulo puoi giocare determinate partite ma non certamente tutte .
Ieri dopo soli 15 minuti di gioco si vedevano voragini gigantesche che ovviamente i 2 cc non riuscivano a colmare, trovandosi contro 4-5 giocatori avversari che sbucavano sia a destra sia a sinistra.
Ha forse cambiato sistema di gioco?
Ma quando mai, lui certe cose non le nota.

Forse quando si deciderà a tornare al modulo che l'anno scorso ci ha permesso di diventare più solidi dietro e più equilibrati, sarà troppo tardi. Diaz lo schieri largo al posto del facchino di unieuro, non trequartista.
CDK lo schieri in panchina, fottesega dei 35M spesi inutilmente.

E in attacco possibilmente schieri Rebic, capace di cercare la profondità e non arretrare a centrocampo come ha fatto Origi per buona parte della partita


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre la solita storia.
> *Quando si vince "eeeh Piollo non è mai apprezzato, eppure grazie a lui abbiamo portato a casa i 3 punti"*
> Quando si perde invece la disfatta ha dei nomi ben precisi, e guarda caso tutti nomi sono di giocatori
> 
> ...



Mi dici cosa può farci Pioli se Leao - che sarebbe il migliore dei nostri - ciabatta il pallone davanti alla porta?  
Poi è ovvio che si possa discutere all’infinito di moduli e che Pioli ne sia responsabile nel bene e nel male.


----------



## FreddieM83 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok ma la disfatta ha dei nomi precisi: Tata osceno, Leao, indolente; Tomori e Kalulu disattenti; Diaz a terra od ogni alito.
> Pobega che non costruisce nulla e mi fermo. Unico decente Tonali.


In campo ci vanno i giocatori, e su questo non ci piove. Ma quest'anno abbiamo un problema in panchina, inutile nasconderlo. Pioli è un grandissimo allenatore e si merita tutti gli elogi ricevuti, ma non c'è niente di male nel dire che quest'anno sta cannando molte scelte.
Leao ha compiti difensivi molto limitati (giustamente), la nostra fascia destra è indecente, non riusciamo a giocare con la difesa altissima come fine della scorsa stagione. In questo contesto, tutto (ma proprio tutto) ti dice di irrobustire il centrocampo sulla flasa riga di quanto fatto sul finire della scorsa stagione. Invece il mister (chiamala cocciutaggine, presunzione o come preferisci), sembra ripetere sempre gli stessi errori.
Ps nessuno lo dice (perchè abbiamo vinto 4-0) ma anche la formazione di Zagabria (in una partita fondamentale) è stata folle. Spaccati completamente in due e attaccatti a difesa scoperta 3/4 volte. Se prendiamo lo 0-1 vedi la partita come finisce...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi dici cosa può farci Pioli se Leao - che sarebbe il migliore dei nostri - ciabatta il pallone davanti alla porta?
> Poi è ovvio che si possa discutere all’infinito di moduli e che Pioli ne sia responsabile nel bene e nel male.



Ma lascia perdere le 2 ciabattate di quel somaro, non è solo la partita ieri, questa è una cosa che riguarda tutta la stagione.

Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo ancora imparato a difenderci dai calci da fermo?
Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo ancora imparato a calciare i corner o a renderci pericolosi da palla inattiva?
Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbia ancora capito che deve schierare 3 cc?

Per le formazioni iniziali, le sostituzioni e il turnover inspiegabile stendiamo un altro velo pietoso.
Altro che op 5 tra gli allenatori...oia oia


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere le 2 ciabattate di quel somaro, non è solo la partita ieri, questa è una cosa che riguarda tutta la stagione.
> 
> *Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo ancora imparato a difenderci dai calci da fermo?
> Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo ancora imparato a calciare i corner o a renderci pericolosi da palla* *inattiva*?
> ...



Sulle prime due cose sono tentato dal darti ragione.  
Sul centrocampo a tre non ho capito perché Pioli si ostina e spero cambi idea.
Pioli non sarà tra i top 5 al mondo ma non mi pare comunque che nemmeno abbia una rosa tra le top 5.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Pioli ha una mentalità e un gioco moderno, con ritmo, aggressività e con buonissimi spunti tattici in gare bloccate. Questo è innegabile.
> 
> PERO quest’anno prendiamo troppi goal, ogni partita una sofferenza. A partire dall’esordio con l’udinese che doveva essere il primo campanello d’allarme.
> Abbiamo fatto pochissimi clean sheet e in quelli fatti ci sono almeno 2 occasioni clamorose per gli avversari non sfruttate (fortunatamente non tutti hanno la qualità di punirti al primo colpo).
> ...


 sai che la penso uguale. 

Stranamente oggi nessun Perry maison si fa vedere, noi o vinciamo o perdiamo la faccia ce la mettiamo sempre.....noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulle prime due cose sono tentato dal darti ragione.
> Sul centrocampo a tre non ho capito perché Pioli si ostina e spero cambi idea.
> Pioli non sarà tra i top 5 al mondo ma non mi pare comunque che nemmeno abbia una rosa tra le top 5.



Ultimamente mi stai dando ragione un pò troppe volte 

Non ha la rosa da top 5? Sono azzi suoi, così come sono azzi del garante (che ancora ci deve spiegare quali siano state le rassicurazione ricevute al momento del rinnovo). Oppure la rassicurazione era solamente legata all'aumento di stipendio?

Forte dello scudetto conquistato, in estate doveva fare pressione per ricevere determinati tipi di calciatori, non i soliti giovani di belle speranze. Perché anche essere troppo aziendalisti è una colpa.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sulle prime due cose sono tentato dal darti ragione.
> Sul centrocampo a tre non ho capito perché Pioli si ostina e spero cambi idea.
> Pioli non sarà tra i top 5 al mondo ma non mi pare comunque che nemmeno abbia una rosa tra le top 5.


Il passo si fa quanto la gamba tiene. 4 attaccanti nessuna squadra li può reggere, nessuna.

L anno scorso abbiamo trovato il bandolo con 3 cc puri, significa che non perderemo più? Probabilmente qualche partita la perderemo ma non sarà mai come ora.

Ieri per tutti quelli che non sono tifosettl di tastiera ( quindi evoluti) possiamo spiegare che la partita è stata persa complessivamente più che nel risultato.

Il Toro gioca con 5 cc 5. Noi ne abbiamo contrapposti 2 il centrocampo era in loro mani hanno gestito palla è partita come volevano, gli correvamo dietro non abbiamo presa una seconda palla. Grave gravissimo questo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ultimamente mi stai dando ragione un pò troppe volte
> 
> Non ha la rosa da top 5? Sono azzi suoi, così come sono azzi del garante (che ancora ci deve spiegare quali siano state le rassicurazione ricevute al momento del rinnovo). Oppure la rassicurazione era solamente legata all'aumento di stipendio?
> 
> Forte dello scudetto conquistato, in estate doveva fare pressione per ricevere determinati tipi di calciatori, non i soliti giovani di belle speranze. Perché anche essere troppo aziendalisti è una colpa.



Quando dici che prendiamo troppi gol su palla inattiva e noi non le sfruttiamo fornisci un dato oggettivo e perciò - mio malgrado- devo darti ragione.  
Sulla rosa se ne può discutere in eterno per le scelte fatte. Su Maldini - lo ripeto per l’ennesima volta - sbaglia come tutti ma per me è sempre meglio averlo in società che ritrovarsi qualcuno che se ne frega proprio completamente del Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Pioli ha una mentalità e un gioco moderno, con ritmo, aggressività e con buonissimi spunti tattici in gare bloccate. Questo è innegabile.
> 
> PERO quest’anno prendiamo troppi goal, ogni partita una sofferenza. A partire dall’esordio con l’udinese che doveva essere il primo campanello d’allarme.
> Abbiamo fatto pochissimi clean sheet e in quelli fatti ci sono almeno 2 occasioni clamorose per gli avversari non sfruttate (fortunatamente non tutti hanno la qualità di punirti al primo colpo).
> ...


aggiungo che se giochi con 4 punte, queste devono fare la differenza.
allora ok prendi salah a destra, lewa e de bruyne dietro allora ok, ma noi giochiamo con giroud, messias e de kindercioccolato (o diaz) raga...
danno troppo poco.
anche sul piano del gioco aereo, è troppo poco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando dici che prendiamo troppi gol su palla inattiva e noi non le sfruttiamo fornisci un dato oggettivo e perciò - mio malgrado- devo darti ragione.
> *Sulla rosa se ne può discutere in eterno per le scelte fatte.* Su Maldini - lo ripeto per l’ennesima volta - sbaglia come tutti ma per me è sempre meglio averlo in società che ritrovarsi qualcuno che se ne frega proprio completamente del Milan.



Ma anche questo è un dato oggettivo. 
Quest'anno su 5 acquisti fatti , 0 giocatori sono risultati utili. 0. 
Sballati 5 su 5.

Anzi, dato che vi piace tanto considerare Messias e Florenzi 2 nuovi acquisti, ne abbiamo sbagliato 7 su 7  

È o non è un nuovo guinness world record?


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok ma la disfatta ha dei nomi precisi: Tata osceno, Leao, indolente; Tomori e Kalulu disattenti; Diaz a terra od ogni alito.
> Pobega che non costruisce nulla e mi fermo. Unico decente Tonali.


la storia è sempre la stessa che insegnano le partite di EL.
se ne cambi 2, i 2 si integrano e la squadra gira.
se ne cambi 5, non solo fanno schjifo quei 5 ma anche gli altri 6.
non è colpa del singolo per me.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi dici cosa può farci Pioli se Leao - che sarebbe il migliore dei nostri - ciabatta il pallone davanti alla porta?
> Poi è ovvio che si possa discutere all’infinito di moduli e che Pioli ne sia responsabile nel bene e nel male.



1 tiro in porta in tutta la partita.

casuale.

non è questione di un errore di leao.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aggiungo che se giochi con 4 punte, queste devono fare la differenza.
> allora ok prendi salah a destra, lewa e de bruyne dietro allora ok, ma noi giochiamo con giroud, messias e de kindercioccolato (o diaz) raga...
> danno troppo poco.
> anche sul piano del gioco aereo, è troppo poco.


Con 4 attaccanti perdi anche al oratorio.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma anche questo è un dato oggettivo.
> *Quest'anno su 5 acquisti fatti , 0 giocatori sono risultati utili. 0.*
> Sballati 5 su 5.
> 
> ...



A me più che questo - perché non si può ancora dare in giudizio definitivo sui *veri nuovi -* preoccupano i passi indietro di chi ci stava già già, specie in difesa e la fragilità di Maignan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> In campo ci vanno i giocatori, e su questo non ci piove. Ma quest'anno abbiamo un problema in panchina, inutile nasconderlo. Pioli è un grandissimo allenatore e si merita tutti gli elogi ricevuti, ma non c'è niente di male nel dire che quest'anno sta cannando molte scelte.
> Leao ha compiti difensivi molto limitati (giustamente), la nostra fascia destra è indecente, non riusciamo a giocare con la difesa altissima come fine della scorsa stagione. In questo contesto, tutto (ma proprio tutto) ti dice di irrobustire il centrocampo sulla flasa riga di quanto fatto sul finire della scorsa stagione. Invece il mister (chiamala cocciutaggine, presunzione o come preferisci), sembra ripetere sempre gli stessi errori.
> Ps nessuno lo dice (perchè abbiamo vinto 4-0) ma anche la formazione di Zagabria (in una partita fondamentale) è stata folle. Spaccati completamente in due e attaccatti a difesa scoperta 3/4 volte. Se prendiamo lo 0-1 vedi la partita come finisce...


io l'ho detto ma mi hanno perculato perchè abbiamo vinto.
ma 1o tempo inguardabile per come eravamo messi è...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me più che questo - perché non si può ancora dare in giudizio definitivo sui *veri nuovi -* preoccupano i passi indietro di chi ci stava già già, specie in difesa e la fragilità di Maignan.



Ah, e quando lo vuoi dare un giudizio, a giugno?  
Non siamo nel pre-campionato, i nuovi non stanno incidendo e questi punti persi potrebbero incidere sul nostro percorso verso la 2° stella.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah, e quando lo vuoi dare un giudizio, a giugno?
> Non siamo nel pre-campionato, i nuovi non stanno incidendo e questi punti persi potrebbero incidere sul nostro percorso verso la 2° stella.



E dimmi, che _*giudizio definitivo*_ sei in grado di dare ora su chi di fatto non ha mai giocato? 
Su CDK ha già una sentenza inappellabile? Dest, che hai detto che ti piace, cosa vale?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E dimmi, che _*giudizio definitivo*_ sei in grado di dare ora su chi di fatto non ha mai giocato?
> S*u CDK ha già una sentenza inappellabile?* Dest, che hai detto che ti piace, cosa vale?



Il giudizio non lo sto dando io, ma il pinolo che ha definitivamente bocciato Adli.
Vrankks forse è dietro persino a bakayoko o comunque dietro a Benna,tonali,pobega e krunic 
CDK ha l'accelerazione di un bambino seduto sopra un triciclo ed è incapace di intendere e di volere.
Origi se non gioca contro Caldarella del Monza fa pietà.

Dest, che a me piace e confido molto su di lui, per cosa lo vuoi valutare? Per i suoi ingressi in campo sempre a risultato ormai compromesso? Per un mezzo fallo sul georgiano del nabule o su un tiro sballato?
Idem per Thiaw, troppo poco giudicarlo per quei 10 minuti giocati, 1 svarione difensivo e 2 salvataggi fatti.

Poi che CDK o altri si sblocchino nel 2023 mi è totalmente indifferente se poi nel 2022 hanno fatto cacare e hanno contribuito a farci perdere punti e farci allontanare dalla vetta.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il giudizio non lo sto dando io, ma il pinolo che ha definitivamente bocciato Adli.
> Vrankks forse è dietro persino a bakayoko o comunque dietro a Benna,tonali,pobega e krunic
> CDK ha l'accelerazione di un bambino seduto sopra un triciclo ed è incapace di intendere e di volere.
> Origi se non gioca contro Caldarella del Monza fa pietà.
> ...



Per me il tuo pupillo Dest ha contribuito pesantemente a farci perdere la partita contro il Napoli. Come vedi sono solo rispettabili opinioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me il tuo pupillo Dest ha contribuito pesantemente a farci perdere la partita contro il Napoli. Come vedi sono solo rispettabili opinioni.



Se tu contro il salisburgo dovessi schierare Vrankks titolare (non è possibile perchè non è in lista, e questo già la dice lunga sul mercato fatto in estate....) e dovesse fare una cappellata, la colpa è del ragazzo o di chi l'ha buttato nella mischia senza prima fargli prendere confidenza con il campo e fargli mettere minuti sulle gambe?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me è inutile negare la realtà. Il Milan ha un buon 11 titolare ma ha delle riserve da usare quando vince già 4-0 al novantesimo. Se il portiere compromette pesantemente le partite con le sue “incertezze“, Leao si presenta in campo con la testa altrove e Tomori con Kalulu sono “disattenti“ contro una squadra aggressiva è normale perdere.


Pioli si è fissato sui vari Gabbia e Pobega. Ritenere che siano meglio di Thiaw e Vranckx sono solo preconcetti.
Thiaw una volta lo abbiamo visto e non ha sfigurato. Vranckx uguale, anche in pochi minuti ha dato buone impressioni. Pobega e Gabbia non sono cosa da Milan, soprattutto il secondo. Pobega invece è principalmente una mezzala, quello deve fare, ma bisogna passare a un centrocampo a 3 accantonando il 4-2-3-1. Messias è meglio se resta fuori un bel po', non bisognava riscattarlo, gravissimo errore del garante.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se tu contro il salisburgo dovessi schierare Vrankks titolare (non è possibile perchè non è in lista, e questo già la dice lunga sul mercato fatto in estate....) e dovesse fare una cappellata, la colpa è del ragazzo o di chi l'ha buttato nella mischia senza prima fargli prendere confidenza con il campo e fargli mettere minuti sulle gambe?



Se Vrankks - venendo al tuo esempio- facesse un partitone il merito sarebbe suo o di chi lo ha buttato dentro credendoci? 
La verità sta sempre nel mezzo.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> aggiungo che se giochi con 4 punte, queste devono fare la differenza.
> allora ok prendi salah a destra, lewa e de bruyne dietro allora ok, ma noi giochiamo con giroud, messias e de kindercioccolato (o diaz) raga...
> danno troppo poco.
> anche sul piano del gioco aereo, è troppo poco.


Quindi nel nostro caso l'unica via (già percorsa con risultati tra l'altro) è giocare a 3 in mezzo visto che l'unico che davanti fa la differenza è Leao (e non può farla sempre)


----------



## bmb (31 Ottobre 2022)

Praticamente, in un mondo normale, dopo 5' minuti siamo 2-0 e la partita non spicca neanche il volo però siccome abbiamo perso la colpa è di Pioli che ha fatto alcuni cambi per giocarsi la partita più importante della stagione tra 48 ore.


----------



## Solo (31 Ottobre 2022)

Da qui in poi vorrei vedere un 433 in pianta stabile.

Pobega/Vranckx/Krunic/Adli/Saelemaekers terzo cc insieme a Tonali e Bennacer.

Spostiamo Diaz e CDK a destra in attacco, Messias lo mettiamo nell'umido dove andava spedito alla fine della scorsa stagione.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Praticamente, in un mondo normale, dopo 5' minuti siamo 2-0 e la partita non spicca neanche il volo però siccome abbiamo perso la colpa è di Pioli che ha fatto alcuni cambi per giocarsi la partita più importante della stagione tra 48 ore.


Più che i cambi è il modo di stare in campo quando non sei (o non puoi essere) al 100% che non va bene, imho. Ieri senza Diaz/Deket (o con uno dei due schierato al posto di Messias) e con 3 in mezzo molto probabilmente la partita finiva diversamente. Non è il turnover il problema


----------



## JoKeR (31 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Agghiacciante è pensare di giocare a 2 in mezzo ogni 3 giorni con DUE centrocampisti di numero in grado di giocare a 2 in mezzo (e soffrendo anche). Se poi pensi che ci ha vinto un campionato capendo che doveva giocare a 3 in mezzo (col falso 3/4)...........Presuntuoso e testa dura.


Concordo.
Assurdo perseverare. Assurdo.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Assurdo perseverare. Assurdo.


Sì, questione di presunzione


----------



## hiei87 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Lo stimo sia come allenatore che come persona, gli sono grato e faccio fatica a criticarlo perchè sicuramente capisce di calcio molto più di me, però quest'anno tante cose non le capisco.
Su tutte l'ostinazione per il 4-2-3-1 e per certi giocatori, a discapito di altri.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Spero che si dai una svegliata ed inserisca Thiaw Vranck e Adli già dalla prossima.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Ottobre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Spero che si dai una svegliata ed inserisca Thiaw Vranck e Adli già dalla prossima.



1 bocciato in toto e altri 2 che potrebbero giocare solamente in caso di 4 infortuni (dei titolari e riserve) nei loro rispettivi reparti.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2022)

Aggiusta sta difesa di sapone.


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2022)

Ho letto Kloppioli Guarpioli...per me è più GiamPioli.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Praticamente, in un mondo normale, dopo 5' minuti siamo 2-0 e la partita non spicca neanche il volo però siccome abbiamo perso la colpa è di Pioli che ha fatto alcuni cambi per giocarsi la partita più importante della stagione tra 48 ore.


le partite non finiscono dopo i primi 6 minuti di gioco. Se sbagli due gol, nulla vieta che puoi creare altre occasioni nell'arco di 90 minuti. Non cerchiamo sempre scuse. Pioli ha colpe così come i giocatori. Inutile mettersi i prosciutti davanti gli occhi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Quindi nel nostro caso l'unica via (già percorsa con risultati tra l'altro) è giocare a 3 in mezzo visto che l'unico che davanti fa la differenza è Leao (e non può farla sempre)


ah non dirlo a me, lo dico da quando han detto che cercavano cdk che era un erorre tattico.

comunque non è solo quello, ci sono altri problemi, quello è il più grosso ma è un po' semplificativo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Da qui in poi vorrei vedere un 433 in pianta stabile.
> 
> Pobega/Vranckx/Krunic/Adli/Saelemaekers terzo cc insieme a Tonali e Bennacer.
> 
> Spostiamo Diaz e CDK a destra in attacco, Messias lo mettiamo nell'umido dove andava spedito alla fine della scorsa stagione.


il bello è che tra i 3 messias è forse il più continuo e prolifico aahahhahahaha


----------



## Solo (31 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che tra i 3 messias è forse il più continuo e prolifico aahahhahahaha


Vero, ma rimane un mediocre. 

Con gli altri due invece hai almeno speranza che esplodano, almeno CDK che è nostro...


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vero, ma rimane un mediocre.
> 
> Con gli altri due invece hai almeno speranza che esplodano, almeno CDK che è nostro...


"speranza che esplodano" potrebbe essere anche fraintesa


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Quindi nel nostro caso l'unica via (già percorsa con risultati tra l'altro) è giocare a 3 in mezzo visto che l'unico che davanti fa la differenza è Leao (e non può farla sempre)


Si può vincere anche 1-0. Basta e avanza.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere le 2 ciabattate di quel somaro, non è solo la partita ieri, questa è una cosa che riguarda tutta la stagione.
> 
> Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo ancora imparato a difenderci dai calci da fermo?
> Possibile che in 2 anni e mezzo non abbiamo ancora imparato a calciare i corner o a renderci pericolosi da palla inattiva?
> ...


Pioli non e' nemmeno tra i primi 5 di casa sua,ma va riconosciuto che ha una rosa che non e' nemmeno tra le prime 20 in Europa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Novembre 2022)

In difesa la quadra proprio non la trova quest'anno. Continuiamo a concedere occasioni agli avversari, poi l'inserimento di un ex giocatore come Kjaer in lista champions altra perla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Novembre 2022)

Vedo che i 4,5 milioni iniziano a fargli male.
Se Tatarusanu dovesse giocarla "corta" (proprio come vuole il mister nonostante i nostri difensori oggi stiano perdendo qualsiasi palla e qualsiasi contrasto) e se il salisburgo dovesse intercettare il pallone e segnare, non incolpate Dracula.


----------



## Solo (2 Novembre 2022)

Primo obiettivo stagionale raggiunto, bravo mister. 

Ora vediamo di fare 9/9 nelle 3 partite di campionato rimanenti e poi faremo un primo bilancio della stagione.


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedo che i 4,5 milioni iniziano a fargli male.
> Se Tatarusanu dovesse giocarla "corta" (proprio come vuole il mister nonostante i nostri difensori oggi stiano perdendo qualsiasi palla e qualsiasi contrasto) e se il salisburgo dovesse intercettare il pallone e segnare, non incolpate Dracula.


Nel secondo tempo l'abbiamo sempre giocata corta come voleva Pioli ed i risultati si sono visti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Novembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo l'abbiamo sempre giocata corta come voleva Pioli *ed i risultati si sono visti*



Ah, per quel motivo?
Non per il goal segnato dopo 45 secondi dall'inizio del secondo tempo?


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah, per quel motivo?
> Non per il goal segnato dopo 45 secondi dall'inizio del secondo tempo?



x quella mossa loro non hanno più fatto una sola azione fino al 30esimo quando poi abbiamo mollato noi


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Novembre 2022)

era ora!!! ma non mi illudo.
sabato so già che rivedrò diaz titolare, messias a destra e theo in cerca di asprelle in ogni zona del campo!


----------



## bmb (2 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era ora!!! ma non mi illudo.
> sabato so già che rivedrò diaz titolare, messias a destra e theo in cerca di asprelle in ogni zona del campo!


A giudicare dai cambi giocheranno sia Diaz che CDK con Leao e Origi. E ci mancherebbe altro che con lo Spezia ci tocca pure inserire Krunic per avere più equilibrio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Novembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> A giudicare dai cambi giocheranno sia Diaz che CDK con Leao e Origi. E ci mancherebbe altro che con lo Spezia ci tocca pure inserire Krunic per avere più equilibrio.


cosa significa ci mancherebbe altro? si deve andare con la squadra migliore non con quella più simpatica o più costosa.
a me piace vincere e giocare bene, mica fare schifo come col verona o torino o sassuolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2022)

Altro obbiettivo raggiunto. 
Il resto sono solo parole.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2022)

E anche oggi si deve dimettere domani


----------



## mil77 (2 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa significa ci mancherebbe altro? si deve andare con la squadra migliore non con quella più simpatica o più costosa.
> a me piace vincere e giocare bene, mica fare schifo come col verona o torino o sassuolo.


Come con il Monza sabato la vinci con le riserve non con i titolari spremuti.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa significa ci mancherebbe altro? si deve andare con la squadra migliore non con quella più simpatica o più costosa.
> a me piace vincere e giocare bene, mica fare schifo come col verona o torino o sassuolo.


Di Giroud dici nulla stasera?
Forse se gioca un motivo c'è...


----------



## unbreakable (3 Novembre 2022)

Però ragazzi non fate 2 fazioni..
A me pioli piace non lo nascondo..forse sono stato uno dei primi a dire che per me era un buon allenatore sottovalutato..avevo apprezzato molto il suo bologna e la lazio due buone squadre a mio modo di vedere in passato e ero convinto potesse fare bene da noi ed infatti qualcosa ha vinto nonostante la sua fede indaista..ma non nascondo che entravano veramente come il burro nel primo tempo..lo si va ripetendo da tempo..stasera ci è andata bene a mio modo di vedere che per i.precisione loro non sono riusciti a segnare ma non sempre ci andrà bene..
Anno scorso non passava uno spillo alla fine è speravo di rivedere un po quel milan, invece il milan di quest'anno lo vedo diverso con molte più sbavature in zona difensiva..anche per via delle assenze ma pure prima qualcosa concediamo sempre..
Ripeto per me il problema non è risolto dietro e filtro in mezzo possiamo e dobbiamo migliorare..poi ha fatto il suo..quest'anno il milan è da primi 16 in europa non so se da prime 8..per me se va nelle prime 8 gli farò i complimenti perché sarebbe una impresa come vincere uno scudetto per quello ancora lo ringraziamo..però se riesce a fare diventare sta squadra più solida credo saremmo tutti più contenti..com'è si dice bene ma non benissimo


----------



## TheKombo (3 Novembre 2022)

Un saluto ai trollazzi che almeno per qualche giorno torneranno nella fogna


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Novembre 2022)

L’allenatore che dopo averci riportato in Champions e aver riportato il tricolore dopo 10 anni ci ha riportato agli ottavi di champions.

Avanti mister


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Novembre 2022)

ottimo risultato, ma la difesa fa acqua da tutte le parti. Cerchiamo di porre rimedio perché se ci fosse stato il City al posto del Salisburgo non so come finiva questa partita. Nel primo tempo hanno avuto 5 palle gol, ripeto 5. E' una cosa che non puoi permetterti contro le grandi squadre, se no si rischia l'imbarcata. Fortunatamente quando smette di mettere i panni da fenomeno e ragiona, i risultati si vedono, il centrocampo a 3 deve essere sempre riproposto!


----------



## __king george__ (3 Novembre 2022)

beh l'obiettivo l'ha raggiunto quindi si devono fare i complimenti


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Di Giroud dici nulla stasera?
> Forse se gioca un motivo c'è...


a me puoi dirmi tutto ma non che mi nascondo o che faccio la banderuola, tu invece ultimamente ti stai dimostrando proprio uno che per difendere la sua tesi ne inventa di assurde proprio. quindi questa uscita mi infastidisce parecchio.
se te ne vieni fuori così aggressivo significa che ormai non sai più come arrampicarti sugli specchi sulla faccenda pioli ed esterni anche un po' di fastidio per una vittoria come stasera.

sta frase detta da te poi che hai sempre osannato origi ed ora come la banderuola pro pioli te ne vieni fuori così con sta cosa... bah che delusione gary! coerenza ed onestà zero proprio!

bene parliamo di giroud, non mi tiro certo indietro. è stato bravo ma preferisco puntare su origi, la miglior cosa molto bella è stato l'assist, i 2 gol son un autogol e un gol a porta vuota. bravo ad esser li ma non è quel che ci serve per me. giroud segna poco e lavora poco, non è di certo stasera che cambia la realtà. per la sua età è bravo e lo apprezzo ma abbiamo bisogno d'altro. il 1o tempo abbiamo sofferto anche perchè se non abbiamo il controllo, uno come lui è come se non ci fosse in campo. il fiuto non lo ha perso questo bisogna dirlo.

poi magari mi parlerai anche dello splendido mercato di quest'anno, dell'utilità di un 3/4ista di qualità in rosa, dell'acquisto di cdk utilissimo alla causa che diventerà anche lui pallone d'oro insieme a daniel maldini, hauge, diaz, pellegri, dest. per te son sempre tutti fenomeni, qualcuno lo prendi e qualcuno no. leao lo hai preso, bravo, gli altri li hai cannati tutti però!

mi spiegherai perchè quando c'era gattuso l'allenatore contava solo il 5% mentre a pioli lo dobbiam fare santo.
almeno io l'ho sempre detto che l'allenatore è importante e a ragione o torto li ho criticati ed elogiati a seconda della mia testa, senza far tanto l'aziendalista. lo scorso anno lo ho difeso, questo lo critico.
a me pare che i risultati mi stiano dando ragione, le poche partite giocate con 3 cc sono le più belle della stagione.

ps, dopo la batosta col Torino arrivata coi tuoi dettami, te ne sei stato in cantina per 3 giorni, non esattamente te un cuor di leone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ottimo risultato, ma la difesa fa acqua da tutte le parti. Cerchiamo di porre rimedio perché se ci fosse stato il City al posto del Salisburgo non so come finiva questa partita. Nel primo tempo hanno avuto 5 palle gol, ripeto 5. E' una cosa che non puoi permetterti contro le grandi squadre, se no si rischia l'imbarcata. Fortunatamente quando smette di mettere i panni da fenomeno e ragiona, i risultati si vedono, il centrocampo a 3 deve essere sempre riproposto!


considera che con tata e kjaer sei sempre in pericolo, loro han dato tutto e han creato un po' ma niente di allucinante.
ma ci sta. 15 minuti su 90.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2022)

Spiaze per chi gufava l'uscita dalla Champions dopo il rinnovo.

Poi se vinciamo gli scudetti non festeggiateli.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me puoi dirmi tutto ma non che mi nascondo o che faccio la banderuola, tu invece ultimamente ti stai dimostrando proprio uno che per difendere la sua tesi ne inventa di assurde proprio. quindi questa uscita mi infastidisce parecchio.
> se te ne vieni fuori così aggressivo significa che ormai non sai più come arrampicarti sugli specchi sulla faccenda pioli ed esterni anche un po' di fastidio per una vittoria come stasera.
> 
> sta frase detta da te poi che hai sempre osannato origi ed ora come la banderuola pro pioli te ne vieni fuori così con sta cosa... bah che delusione gary! coerenza ed onestà zero proprio!
> ...


Mi sembra che sei stato punto nell'orgoglio 

Nel mio messaggio non c'era niente di aggressivo, era una battuta PER ME simpatica, ma evidentemente avevi un po' di cose da sfogare.

Io da ieri sera sto godendo come un matto e non vedo l'ora arrivino gli ottavi, dove vedremo a che punto siamo col nostro percorso di crescita.

Diciamo che criticare sempre tutto porta poi alle situazioni paradossali, dove una delle vittorie piu importanti degli ultimi dieci anni alla fine la gusti col retrogusto amaro perchè nei fatti smentisce gran parte delle critiche e allora bisogna giustificarsi al contrario. Non parlo di te, parlo in generale dopo una vittoria fantastica con gli "indegni" Tata Krunic e Giroud tra i migliori in campo. Ma ribadisco che a differenza della tua risposta, che ti invito a rileggere, la mia non era un attacco.

Riguardo Giroud, taglio corto. E' come Inzaghi, ne piu ne meno. Puo piacere o meno come giocatore, ma è un fuoriclasse (campione del mondo tra l'altro) e nelle partite importanti segna, come fanno i campioni e i leader. Per questo gioca.

Riguardo i tuoi attacchi, mi scivolano addosso onestamente. Ma fa bene sapere cosa pensi di me, anche per il futuro.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2022)

la formazione di Torino l'ha fatta palesemente Gerry


----------



## Manue (3 Novembre 2022)

Complimenti Mister.

Io però noto una sconcertante fragilità difensiva, sia che si giochi col trequartista, 
sia che si giochi con kruci, sia che giochino Tomori e Kalulu centrali, sia che giochi Kjaer, 
sia che giochi chiunque... 

primo tempo di ieri tante occasioni per noi, ma anche per loro.

Mi piacerebbe assistere ad un pò più di solidità...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Complimenti Mister.
> 
> Io però noto una sconcertante fragilità difensiva, sia che si giochi col trequartista,
> sia che si giochi con kruci, sia che giochino Tomori e Kalulu centrali, sia che giochi Kjaer,
> ...



Raga anche lo scorso anno nella prima parte dell'anno abbiamo ballato dietro. Qui si dà per scontato che stiamo giocando al massimo delle possibilità invece abbiamo grossi margini di miglioramento. 
Sono gli altri che stanno overperformando come si amava dire di noi.

Ieri sera con tutti gli svarioni ne abbiamo fatti 4 più due pali e diamo dei meriti a Tatarusanu quando li ha.
Abbiamo vinto PASSEGGIANDO in 46' e come con la Dinamo il rientro in campo dagli spogliatoi dopo l'intervallo è stato determinante che la dice lunga sul nostro allenatore


----------



## ventu84090 (3 Novembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Complimenti Mister.
> 
> Io però noto una sconcertante fragilità difensiva, sia che si giochi col trequartista,
> sia che si giochi con kruci, sia che giochino Tomori e Kalulu centrali, sia che giochi Kjaer,
> ...


Se avessimo avuto budget per il mercato il principale obbiettivo era Botman...proprio perché dietro Tomori e Kalulu non abbiamo un ricambio all'altezza...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Novembre 2022)

Formazione perfetta, azzeccata persino la scelta di Krunic. Bravo Padre Pioli, avanti popolo!


----------



## Manue (3 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga anche lo scorso anno nella prima parte dell'anno abbiamo ballato dietro. Qui si dà per scontato che stiamo giocando al massimo delle possibilità invece abbiamo grossi margini di miglioramento.
> Sono gli altri che stanno overperformando come si amava dire di noi.
> 
> Ieri sera con tutti gli svarioni ne abbiamo fatti 4 più due pali e diamo dei meriti a Tatarusanu quando li ha.
> Abbiamo vinto PASSEGGIANDO in 46' e come con la Dinamo il rientro in campo dagli spogliatoi dopo l'intervallo è stato determinante che la dice lunga sul nostro allenatore



Io non do per scontato che siamo al massimo, 
dico che quest'anno siamo più fragili e in un percorso di crescita, non va guardato l'anno precedente.

Se finiamo il 2021 con una solidità importante, 
ci si aspetta che il 2022 inizi sulla falsa riga del precedente, ci sta non essere in forma come allora, 
ma è indubbio che balliamo un pò troppo.

Non è un attacco all'allenatore, è commento fine a se stesso e sono sicuro, dato che l'ha denunciato anche lui ieri sera nelle interviste, 
che questo aspetto non tranquillizzi anche mister Pioli.


----------



## Manue (3 Novembre 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo avuto budget per il mercato il principale obbiettivo era Botman...proprio perché dietro Tomori e Kalulu non abbiamo un ricambio all'altezza...



Non credo che sia un problema di singolo uomo...


----------



## sunburn (3 Novembre 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Complimenti Mister.
> 
> Io però noto una sconcertante fragilità difensiva, sia che si giochi col trequartista,
> sia che si giochi con kruci, sia che giochino Tomori e Kalulu centrali, sia che giochi Kjaer,
> ...


“Tante”= tre. Tutte per errori individuali, ai quali abbiamo rimediato con la bravura dei difensori chiamati a mettere una pezza all’errore del compagno. Ci sta concedere qualcosa, mica giochiamo da soli né siamo così forti da annichilire totalmente gli avversari.
Ieri errori evitabili con maggiore attenzione, ma bisogna anche riconoscere il merito degli avversari che per 20-25 minuti dopo il nostro gol hanno fatto un pressing eccellente. Chi meglio di noi sa che se si fa un pressing fatto bene aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità che l’avversario sbagli?
Dietro possiamo migliorare, ma sinceramente a me non sembra un problema tattico. A parte che, statistiche alla mano, subiamo pochi tiri, ma le occasioni e i gol degli altri nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi arrivano a difesa schierata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra che sei stato punto nell'orgoglio
> 
> *Nel mio messaggio non c'era niente di aggressivo, era una battuta PER ME simpatica, ma evidentemente avevi un po' di cose da sfogare.
> 
> ...


anche io ci pensavo proprio poco fa, sono già in attesa.

no sono deluso dalla tua persona, ieri sera abbiamo dominato e con la squadra che spero giochi sempre, ero contentissimo anche per questo.
eri tu che avevi una situazione da ripulire e hai buttato tutto su giroud. io con te son sempre stato molto educato e ti ho sempre letto con grande attenzione e curiosità. il mio non era un attacco ma una difesa.
purtroppo finchè le cose vanno come pensi tu sei un grande utente, quando vanno al contrario sparisci per giorni e poi ti arrampichi sugli specchi con poca onestà. chiudo qui questa diatriba, continuerò a leggerti e citarti ma con meno stima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Tante”= tre. Tutte per errori individuali, ai quali abbiamo rimediato con la bravura dei difensori chiamati a mettere una pezza all’errore del compagno. Ci sta concedere qualcosa, mica giochiamo da soli né siamo così forti da annichilire totalmente gli avversari.
> Ieri errori evitabili con maggiore attenzione, ma bisogna anche riconoscere il merito degli avversari che per 20-25 minuti dopo il nostro gol hanno fatto un pressing eccellente. Chi meglio di noi sa che se si fa un pressing fatto bene aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità che l’avversario sbagli?
> Dietro possiamo migliorare, ma sinceramente a me non sembra un problema tattico. A parte che, statistiche alla mano, subiamo pochi tiri, ma le occasioni e i gol degli altri nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi arrivano a difesa schierata.


quoto, kjaer ha fatto parecchi errori banali, e poi non è che giocavamo da soli o contro odegli scappati di casa. loro in avanti non son mica male.


----------



## sunburn (3 Novembre 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi non fate 2 fazioni..


Non esistono due fazioni. Chiunque sia andato allo stadio nell’ultimo anno e mezzo sa che il legame tra Pioli e i tifosi è secondo solo a quello che c’era con Carletto. Un legame speciale, che allenatori più vincenti di Pioli non hanno mai avuto.
Voci fuori dal coro ci sono sempre(soprattutto su social e internet in generale), ma il Popolo Rossonero è col Mister e coi Ragazzi.
Anche quando arriverà la fine di questa avventura e dovremo separarci, avrà sempre un posto speciale nel cuore della quasi totalità di noi milanisti. In attesa di quel momento, speriamo di portare a casa qualche altro trofeo importante.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io ci pensavo proprio poco fa, sono già in attesa.
> 
> no sono deluso dalla tua persona, ieri sera abbiamo dominato e con la squadra che spero giochi sempre, ero contentissimo anche per questo.
> eri tu che avevi una situazione da ripulire e hai buttato tutto su giroud. io con te son sempre stato molto educato e ti ho sempre letto con grande attenzione e curiosità. il mio non era un attacco ma una difesa.
> purtroppo finchè le cose vanno come pensi tu sei un grande utente, quando vanno al contrario sparisci per giorni e poi ti arrampichi sugli specchi con poca onestà. chiudo qui questa diatriba, continuerò a leggerti e citarti ma con meno stima.


Io non avevo nessuna situazione da ripulire. Semplicemente ieri Oliviero ha fatto una prestazione per certi versi storica, due goal e due assist nella partita piu importante da tanti anni a questa parte, e mi è venuta in mente la discussione frequente di questi tempi, sul perchè giocasse.

Direi che ieri molto banalmente ha fatto vedere, e in modo chiaro, perchè giochi. Tra l'altro non è neanche un caso, visto che sta segnando caterve di goal nei match decisivi, sia negli scontri diretti che nella corsa scudetto, cosa che lo ha fato diventare un idolo di San Siro.

Per me non c'era nessuna diatriba, sei tu che hai preso le cose in un certo modo e vomitato parole. Ma chiudiamola qui.


----------



## Manue (3 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Tante”= tre. Tutte per errori individuali, ai quali abbiamo rimediato con la bravura dei difensori chiamati a mettere una pezza all’errore del compagno. Ci sta concedere qualcosa, mica giochiamo da soli né siamo così forti da annichilire totalmente gli avversari.
> Ieri errori evitabili con maggiore attenzione, ma bisogna anche riconoscere il merito degli avversari che per 20-25 minuti dopo il nostro gol hanno fatto un pressing eccellente. Chi meglio di noi sa che se si fa un pressing fatto bene aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità che l’avversario sbagli?
> Dietro possiamo migliorare, ma sinceramente a me non sembra un problema tattico. A parte che, statistiche alla mano, subiamo pochi tiri, ma le occasioni e i gol degli altri nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi arrivano a difesa schierata.


Ed è proprio questo che va migliorato,
l'attenzione, l'attenzione che ti porta ad evitare errori come quelli individuali di ieri e che ti danno solidità.

Che in campo di vada in 22 è indubbio, che i nostri giocatori possano evitare errori banali, è altrettanto indubbio.

Per me il Milan sta prendendo troppi gol, per me...e sta anche concedendo troppo.
Mister Pioli lo ha anche detto, e per questo son sicuro che ci sta lavorando su questo aspetto.

Io non penso sia un problema tattico, come te, 
ma solo di livello di attenzione che può sicuramente crescere....
se riguardi tutti i gol presi quest'anno, vedrai quanti erano banalmente evitabile solo stando più attenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io non avevo nessuna situazione da ripulire. Semplicemente ieri Oliviero ha fatto una prestazione per certi versi storica, due goal e due assist nella partita piu importante da tanti anni a questa parte, e mi è venuta in mente la discussione frequente di questi tempi, sul perchè giocasse.
> 
> Direi che ieri molto banalmente ha fatto vedere, e in modo chiaro, perchè giochi. Tra l'altro non è neanche un caso, visto che sta segnando caterve di goal nei match decisivi, sia negli scontri diretti che nella corsa scudetto, cosa che lo ha fato diventare un idolo di San Siro.
> 
> Per me non c'era nessuna diatriba, sei tu che hai preso le cose in un certo modo e vomitato parole. Ma chiudiamola qui.


è vero segna solo o quasi nelle partite decisive. esperienza ma anche un po' casualità.
le partite importanti noi le giochiamo meglio, soprattutto perchè le affrontiamo con umiltà e ci sono più spazi, e ne beneficia.
ieri ha fatto un grande assist, veramente bello, ma per il resto niente di speciale. per me è più giusto puntare su origi.
forse in partite come ieri è giusto anche il finalizzatore in effetti. quando sai che avrai tante occasioni ci sta.
ma se giochi contro difensori forti e squadre tignose e fisiche non ci sta.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2022)

Pioli ha fatto come Walter White

Appena si è pelato è diventato the danger.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è vero segna solo o quasi nelle partite decisive. esperienza ma anche un po' casualità.
> le partite importanti noi le giochiamo meglio, soprattutto perchè le affrontiamo con umiltà e ci sono più spazi, e ne beneficia.
> ieri ha fatto un grande assist, veramente bello, ma per il resto niente di speciale. per me è più giusto puntare su origi.
> forse in partite come ieri è giusto anche il finalizzatore in effetti. quando sai che avrai tante occasioni ci sta.
> ma se giochi contro difensori forti e squadre tignose e fisiche non ci sta.


Si anche per me Origi deve diventare il titolare, lo abbiamo preso per quello (tra l'altro credo guadagni quando Giroud se non di piu, segno che il suo ruolo nella rosa è quello).

Ma finora il belga è stato infortunato e ancora non mi pare in piena forma. A Torino ha giocato decisamente male. Niente di che, ci sta pure per lui un periodo di ambientamento. Penso a cose normali, nel proseguo della stagione, si alterneranno con Origi spesso titolare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Novembre 2022)

Chi viene qui a vomitare bile dopo una sconfitta non è normale. Il mister è l'allenatore perfetto per noi. Adesso recuperi in campionato che non ho voglia di veder festeggiare i napulicchi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cosa significa ci mancherebbe altro? si deve andare con la squadra migliore non con quella più simpatica o più costosa.
> a me piace vincere e giocare bene, mica fare schifo come col verona o torino o sassuolo.


devi pure considerare che giochiamo già sabato. Un minimo di turnover è indispensabile. 
Certo, sul discorso dell'equilibrio sono dalla tua parte. L'anno scorso ho detto più volte che per me Messias e Diaz insieme in campo non ci dovrebbero mettere piede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> devi pure considerare che giochiamo già sabato. Un minimo di turnover è indispensabile.
> Certo, sul discorso dell'equilibrio sono dalla tua parte. L'anno scorso ho detto più volte che per me Messias e Diaz insieme in campo non ci dovrebbero mettere piede.


io vedo che siamo gli unici che fanno un turnover così pesante. è davvero esagerato.
ci vantiamo tanto di avere una squadra giovanissima e l'inter per dire gioca sempre con gli stessi.
voglio dire a parte forse theo, adesso, non c'è nessuno che ha il diritto di esser stanco. leao ultimamente è stato sostituito più volte, i centrocampisti anche, ovviamente considero origi davanti... e la squadra è fatta.
ieri in pratica il 2o tempo è stata una passeggiata...
se metti quelli forti le partite le chiudi prima con più probabilità. insomma io non cambierei di norma più di 1 elemento per reparto.
considera che tra 1 settimana si chiude tutto, non è il momento di risparmiare energie.


----------



## Albijol (3 Novembre 2022)

Spero abbia capito che bisogna giocare con tre centrocampisti. Il centrocampo a 2 non lo reggiamo più.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io vedo che siamo gli unici che fanno un turnover così pesante. è davvero esagerato.
> ci vantiamo tanto di avere una squadra giovanissima e l'inter per dire gioca sempre con gli stessi.
> voglio dire a parte forse theo, adesso, non c'è nessuno che ha il diritto di esser stanco. leao ultimamente è stato sostituito più volte, i centrocampisti anche, ovviamente considero origi davanti... e la squadra è fatta.
> ieri in pratica il 2o tempo è stata una passeggiata...
> ...


sì sono d'accordo. Il turnover è indispensabile ma dovrebbe essere chirurgico. A Torino l'abbiamo pagata, così come a Sassuolo.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Raga anche lo scorso anno nella prima parte dell'anno abbiamo ballato dietro. Qui si dà per scontato che stiamo giocando al massimo delle possibilità invece abbiamo grossi margini di miglioramento.
> Sono gli altri che stanno overperformando come si amava dire di noi.
> 
> Ieri sera con tutti gli svarioni ne abbiamo fatti 4 più due pali e diamo dei meriti a Tatarusanu quando li ha.
> Abbiamo vinto PASSEGGIANDO in 46' e come con la Dinamo il rientro in campo dagli spogliatoi dopo l'intervallo è stato determinante che la dice lunga sul nostro allenatore


beh in realtà nell'intervallo ha aggiustato la squadra tatticamente, spostato Krunic nei 3 di centrocampo, lì è cambiata la partita, oltre che al gol dopo 2 minuti. Ma se ci fai caso, appena abbiamo schierato un centrocampo a 3, il Salisburgo ha fatto molta più fatica. Nel primo tempo c'era Krunic ma faceva il trequartista, ed infatti abbiamo sofferto maledettamente. Non possiamo fare finta di nulla.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo c'era Krunic ma faceva il trequartista, ed infatti abbiamo sofferto maledettamente. Non possiamo fare finta di nulla.


Vero, lì dov'era nel primo tempo non serviva a nulla, ma il 2-0 lo ha fatto da trequartista, poi è arretrato a centrocampo


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Tante”= tre. Tutte per errori individuali, ai quali abbiamo rimediato con la bravura dei difensori chiamati a mettere una pezza all’errore del compagno. Ci sta concedere qualcosa, mica giochiamo da soli né siamo così forti da annichilire totalmente gli avversari.
> Ieri errori evitabili con maggiore attenzione, ma bisogna anche riconoscere il merito degli avversari che per 20-25 minuti dopo il nostro gol hanno fatto un pressing eccellente. Chi meglio di noi sa che se si fa un pressing fatto bene aumentano esponenzialmente le probabilità che l’avversario sbagli?
> Dietro possiamo migliorare, ma sinceramente a me non sembra un problema tattico. A parte che, statistiche alla mano, subiamo pochi tiri, ma le occasioni e i gol degli altri nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi arrivano a difesa schierata.


guarda, ti consiglio di vedere le statistiche e scoprirai che non sono solo 3, anzi. Ieri poteva succedere di tutto nel primo tempo, noi abbiamo avuto due occasioni importanti, ma loro molte di più. Nel secondo tempo abbiamo svoltato, ma anche lì comunque hanno creato, meno per fortuna.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vero, lì dov'era nel primo tempo non serviva a nulla, ma il 2-0 lo ha fatto da trequartista, poi è arretrato a centrocampo


secondo me anche come mezzala può fare questi inserimenti, anzi possono farlo a turno lui e tonali o chi per loro. Così abbiamo molto più equilibrio, è innegabile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Novembre 2022)

Oggi ci è andata bene così come a Empoli, ma penso che anche stavolta la lezione non l'abbia imparata. Il senso di sto pseudo turnover a due giornate dalla pausa? Tralasciando che da quando ha deciso di scombinare le posizioni prendiamo gol da cani e porci


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2022)

In confusione totale ancora oggi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2022)

Ricordate quando qui dentro ci si faceva beffe di Limone Inzaghi per i cambi frettolosi del 1° tempo?
Quando sostituiva i suoi giocatori ammoniti?

Ora vediamo se siete coerenti


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Novembre 2022)

Un maledetto centrocampo a 3 perché è così difficile da vedere? Adesso con la cremonese che saremo costretti a mettere in campo Origi, billy ballo, voglio vedere se non mette un centrocampista in più. Se non lo fa è un criminale.


----------



## Dexter (5 Novembre 2022)

Meno male che abbiam vinto nonostante il sabotaggio di Piolola. Ora mi raccomando altro turnover con la Cremonese che domenica c'é la Fiorentina


----------



## Solo (5 Novembre 2022)

Ribadisco che, a livello di prestazioni, questa prima parte di stagione è una delusione. E io penso lui abbia grosse colpe.

Speriamo rifletta in maniera approfondita durante la pausa mondiale perché da gennaio in poi servirà un cambio di ritmo e avremo subito un primo mese difficilissimo dove ci giocheremo la supercoppa e punti importantissimi che potrebbero tagliarci fuori dalla corsa scudetto.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

perchè non far giocare la coppia di centrocampisti titolare? Perchè non dare mai continuità? 
La moglie potevi comunque farla giocare più avanti, tanto..


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2022)

sono in imbarazzo per lui, ormai criticarlo non ha neanche più senso.
sempre i soliti errori talmente macroscopici da pensare che lo faccia apposta.

vediamo cosa si inventano per esaltarlo a sto giro... turnover utilissimo, così anche a cremona andremo con ampio turnover di giroud e theo e belli stanchi per stasera. cc a 2 con krunic in mezzo e diaz-messias a far nulla davanti.
azioni offensive zero, solo contropiedi e gemme dei singoli.

per me non la capisce più, per 2 anni e mezzo ce lo cucchiamo così.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Novembre 2022)

Malissimo stasera...

Deve ringraziare Oliviero, perché i tre punti cancelleranno nella mente dei più le sue scelte discutibili...


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2022)

Assistere a questa metamorfosi da
Pioli > Guarpioli inizia ad essere drammatico.

Bennacer, il nostro giocatore più in forma a mani basse, nelle due ultime partite ha giocato 45 minuti senza alcuna ragione.
E non tiratemi fuori la storia che fosse ammonito, è una ca*zata nata quest' anno.

Comunque guardo il lato positivo: non ha tolto Leao nell' intervallo per mettere Vranckkxxkxkxkx


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assistere a questa metamorfosi da Pioli > Guarpioli inizia ad essere drammatico.
> 
> Bennacer, il nostro giocatore più in forma a mani basse, nelle due ultime partite ha giocato 45 minuti senza alcuna ragione.
> *E non tiratemi fuori la storia che fosse ammonito, è una ******* nata quest' anno.*
> ...



Pensa, quando qualche mese fa era stato limone inzaghi a farlo (sostituire gli ammoniti a fine 1° tempo o prima) tutti a ridere e a prenderlo per il cùlo.
E oggi che è capitato a noi? 

Ma va bene così, oggi i cavalieri dello zodiaco hanno preso un giorno di ferie 
Fortuna che sono arrivati i 3 punti in extremis altrimenti sarebbero stati costretti a sguainare la spada per difendere l'indifendiible.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa, quando qualche mese fa era stato limone inzaghi a farlo (sostituire gli ammoniti a fine 1° tempo o prima) tutti a ridere e a prenderlo per il cùlo.
> E oggi che è capitato a noi?
> 
> Ma va bene così, oggi i cavalieri dello zodiaco hanno preso un giorno di ferie
> Fortuna che sono arrivati i 3 punti in extremis altrimenti sarebbero stati costretti a sguainare la spada per difendere l'indifendiible.


io ricordo a inizio stagione tutti a prendere per il culo allegri per un'istantanea in cui gli juventini erano disposti tutti ai lati e nessuno in mezzo al campo, dicendo che di tattica non capiva niente, dinosauro, ridicolo ecc.
poi noi sto schifo lo facciamo sistematicamente ad ogni partita ma il nostro è un innovatore, studia ecc.

sta di fatto che un gol su un'azione manovrata non la vedo dallo scorso anno. solo contropiedi o gente che si inventa qualcosa.
almeno ha riportato theo largo, evita di farmi vedere quello scempio visto col chelsea quando giocava ala destra.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Novembre 2022)

Abbastanza indifendibile stasera ma sono troppo contento di aver vinto contro Fabbri e il sistema per commentare. Lo farò con calma domani.


----------



## Giek (6 Novembre 2022)

Pioli è questa roba qui.
Uno che ha Krunic come feticcio.
Uno che morirà con il suo caxxo di 4231.
Uno che pensa che Krunic con secondo di centrocampo possa dare un qualsivoglia contributo.
Adli che fine ha fatto? Murato vivo in qualche stanza di Milanello? Non posso pensare sia peggio di Krunic o di Pobega. Vrancks per far rifiatare Tonali o Bennacer? Scomparso anche lui.
CDK se non lo metti contro lo Spezia in casa quando lo metti? Con il Bayern in CL così si sblocca di sicuro?!
Sveglia Pioli! Lo abbiamo pure rinnovato…
Rinnovate i pochi buoni che abbiamo.
Altroché


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

E nemmeno questa sera si possono chiedere le dimissioni


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2022)

I risultati lo stanno aiutando parecchio, perché è da inizio stagione che ne sta combinando di ogni, mascherate dai risultati. A mio avviso dovrebbe essere meno presuntuoso con il centrocampo a 2 e i 3 trequartisti, e soprattutto usare di più i nuovi. E' un vizio che si porta da sempre quello di non far giocare mai i nuovi arrivati, tranne se strettamente necessario. Poi quando volete cominciamo ad analizzare il nostro modo di giocare e di difendere, entrambi involuti in una maniera assurda.


----------



## TheKombo (6 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> I risultati lo stanno aiutando parecchio, perché è da inizio stagione che ne sta combinando di ogni, mascherate dai risultati. A mio avviso dovrebbe essere meno presuntuoso con il centrocampo a 2 e i 3 trequartisti, e soprattutto usare di più i nuovi. E' un vizio che si porta da sempre quello di non far giocare mai i nuovi arrivati, tranne se strettamente necessario. Poi quando volete cominciamo ad analizzare il nostro modo di giocare e di difendere, entrambi involuti in una maniera assurda.


Involuti rispetto a quando ?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Novembre 2022)

a me sembra che piu si va avanti e peggio si gioca..guardate dal milan post arrivo di Ibra in avanti

ha vinto uno scudetto quindi ha ragione lui però mi sembra siamo alla fase "gattusiana"iniziale...dove si vinceva ma si capiva che non c'era futuro..

poi a me se si cristallizza in quella fase (ossia che si gioca male ma si vince) mi va bene..solo che ci credo poco

siamo campioni in carica e agli ottavi di champions dopo una vita (anche grazie a un girone facile oggettivamente) eppure sembra che continui a non convincere nessuno questo allenatore..ci sarà un motivo o saremo tutti troppo severi? 

mah..vediamo...lo dissi anche l'anno scorso poi si sa come finì quindi ci riprovo che magari porta bene..


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Involuti rispetto a quando ?


rispetto all'anno scorso, e non parlo delle ultime partite di campionato, lì contava solo il risultato. Oggi rischiamo troppo contro qualunque squadra, ogni avversario può tranquillamente fare dai 2 ai 4 gol a partita potenzialmente, non è una cosa normale. E come gioco siamo calati moltissimo, ormai giochiamo sul pressing e sugli errori avversari. Gioco corale poco e niente, scambi di prima zero. Spesso ci mettiamo a fare lanci dalla difesa e pedalare. E' un calcio dispendioso e che ti mette a rischio. Se a questo aggiungiamo l'assetto tattico che non aiuta.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Pioli ha una mentalità e un gioco moderno, con ritmo, aggressività e con buonissimi spunti tattici in gare bloccate. Questo è innegabile.
> 
> PERO quest’anno prendiamo troppi goal, ogni partita una sofferenza. A partire dall’esordio con l’udinese che doveva essere il primo campanello d’allarme.
> Abbiamo fatto pochissimi clean sheet e in quelli fatti ci sono almeno 2 occasioni clamorose per gli avversari non sfruttate (fortunatamente non tutti hanno la qualità di punirti al primo colpo).
> ...


Mi auto quoto ogni settimana fino a quando smetteremo di giocare con 4 punte.
Prima o poi ce la faremo a giocare con 3 centrocampisti veri (io avanzerei sulla trequarti tonali).


----------



## folletto (6 Novembre 2022)

Ma il cambio Leao - Thiaw e tutti a difendere in area “in attesa” di una mezza botta di chiappe dello spezia? Ma il terzo in mezzo mai eh, manco in quella situazione…..io sono rimasto allibito


----------



## TheKombo (6 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> rispetto all'anno scorso, e non parlo delle ultime partite di campionato, lì contava solo il risultato. Oggi rischiamo troppo contro qualunque squadra, ogni avversario può tranquillamente fare dai 2 ai 4 gol a partita potenzialmente, non è una cosa normale. E come gioco siamo calati moltissimo, ormai giochiamo sul pressing e sugli errori avversari. Gioco corale poco e niente, scambi di prima zero. Spesso ci mettiamo a fare lanci dalla difesa e pedalare. E' un calcio dispendioso e che ti mette a rischio. Se a questo aggiungiamo l'assetto tattico che non aiuta.


Sicuramente ricordo male io, ma a me sembra che quando "possiamo" e vogliamo le partite le giochiamo bene e mettiamo sotto gli avversari. Certo forse concediamo qualcosina in alcune fasi di gioco, ma in molti ci siamo dimenticati,ad esempio ,di quando lo scorso anno facevamo 2 tiri in porta a partita.
Tutto ciò al netto di un calendario assurdo e delle ormai consuete assenze e problemi vari.
Questa squadra non è perfetta,ma ad oggi il suo (Nonostante i problemi vari) lo sta facendo, se poi si pensava fossimo diventati il Milan di Sacchi o Capello amen.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Novembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ricordo male io, ma a me sembra che quando "possiamo" e vogliamo le partite le giochiamo bene e mettiamo sotto gli avversari. Certo forse concediamo qualcosina in alcune fasi di gioco, ma in molti ci siamo dimenticati,ad esempio ,di quando lo scorso anno facevamo 2 tiri in porta a partita.
> Tutto ciò al netto di un calendario assurdo e delle ormai consuete assenze e problemi vari.
> Questa squadra non è perfetta,ma ad oggi il suo (Nonostante i problemi vari) lo sta facendo, se poi si pensava fossimo diventati il Milan di Sacchi o Capello amen.


probabilmente hai letto in fretta il mio commento. Perché non ho mai parlato di Milan sacchiano o degli invincibili. Il problema è tattico e soprattutto in mezzo al campo, ci servono 3 centrocampisti non due, così ci esponiamo sempre a rischi, troppi. La squadra ha perso equilibrio rispetto all'anno scorso, solo un cieco non lo vede. Nel far circolare la palla ultimamente stiamo facendo fatica, in maniera particolare se manca Bennacer, che è il nostro regista. Oggi ci è andata bene, col torino male. Non possiamo permetterci risultati altalenanti se vogliamo lottare per lo scudetto.


----------



## TheKombo (6 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> probabilmente hai letto in fretta il mio commento. Perché non ho mai parlato di Milan sacchiano o degli invincibili. Il problema è tattico e soprattutto in mezzo al campo, ci servono 3 centrocampisti non due, così ci esponiamo sempre a rischi, troppi. La squadra ha perso equilibrio rispetto all'anno scorso, solo un cieco non lo vede. Nel far circolare la palla ultimamente stiamo facendo fatica, in maniera particolare se manca Bennacer, che è il nostro regista. Oggi ci è andata bene, col torino male. Non possiamo permetterci risultati altalenanti se vogliamo lottare per lo scudetto.


No assolutamente, tra l'altro la tua è un'osservazione nel complesso condivisibile.
Però non condivido in generale l'eccesso di critica (non tu nello specifico) nei confronti di un gruppo che sta facendo il suo. Purtroppo i limiti ci sono, ma allo stesso tempo apprezzo il tentativo di provare a fare qualcosa di diverso in campo, siamo a Novembre, fossero le ultime 7/8 partite decisive stiamo sicuro che vedremmo un atteggiamento e un'attenzione diversa.


----------



## The P (6 Novembre 2022)

Ci sono due cose che in questo momento non mi stanno piacendo molto di Pioli:

1. Difesa a 3:
Da quando ci schieriamo a 3 (prima solo in impostazione, adesso spesso anche in fase difensiva), non mi sento tranquillo e mi pare sia lo stesso anche per gli uomini in campo. 
Tomori inizia a fare sbavature, il trio difensivo è spesso largo e si creano buchi. Tralasciando i risultati di queste ultime partite, in ogni partita abbiamo rischiato molto, spesso più del dovuto.

2. Il palleggio:
Giochiamo molto in verticale e questo è un pregio, ma tolti i contropiede in cui siamo bravi a dialogare, raramente facciamo delle azioni corali. 
O meglio, raramente negli ultimi tempi, perché fino a inizio stagione si cercava il dialogo eccome.

Questo ovviamente può essere irrilevante in fase offensiva dove la verticalità aiuta, ma nella gestione diventa un problema importante.
Ormai facciamo palleggio solo con la difesa dando coraggio alle squadre che devono rincorrerci. Se contro di noi nessuna si arrende un motivo ci sarà. 

Eppure... abbiamo messo dentro Bennacer al posto di Kessie (in teoria un palleggiatore contro uno fisico) poi la rosa è identica. Con quale giocatore più tecnico pronto a subentrare: Dest, Adli, Origi, CDK.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ricordo a inizio stagione tutti a prendere per il culo allegri per un'istantanea in cui gli juventini erano disposti tutti ai lati e nessuno in mezzo al campo, dicendo che di tattica non capiva niente, dinosauro, ridicolo ecc.
> poi noi sto schifo lo facciamo sistematicamente ad ogni partita ma il nostro è un innovatore, studia ecc.
> 
> sta di fatto che un gol su un'azione manovrata non la vedo dallo scorso anno. solo contropiedi o gente che si inventa qualcosa.
> almeno ha riportato theo largo, evita di farmi vedere quello scempio visto col chelsea quando giocava ala destra.


Ieri Hernandez ha dimostrato quanti si può essere decisivi andando ad attaccare lo spazio senza palla

Perché Leao non lo fa?


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Oggi ci è andata bene così come a Empoli, ma penso che anche stavolta la lezione non l'abbia imparata. Il senso di sto pseudo turnover a due giornate dalla pausa? Tralasciando che da quando ha deciso di scombinare le posizioni prendiamo gol da cani e porci


Abbiamo giocato mercoledì e martedì ne abbiamo un’altra. Tre partite in sette giorni e critichiamo un po’ di turnover?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ieri Hernandez ha dimostrato quanti si può essere decisivi andando ad attaccare lo spazio senza palla
> 
> Perché Leao non lo fa?


leao non ha cervello, lo vedi in ogni occasione. io gli voglio bene anche per questo, non lo fa apposta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato mercoledì e martedì ne abbiamo un’altra. Tre partite in sette giorni e critichiamo un po’ di turnover?



tutte le squadre che fanno le coppe giocano 2 volte a settimana.
rebic tonali bennacer ti sembravano stanchi? son più in panchina che in campo ormai dai.


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2022)

Speriamo di vedere Tonali e Bennacer fissi nelle ultime due. Soprattutto Isma, per motivi di gestione o di cartellini, a memoria non ha mai fatto 90'.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E nemmeno questa sera si possono chiedere le dimissioni



Beh certo, per quelli che guardano solo direttait e la classifica va bene così, vittoriaaaa, 3 punti, hip hip hurràààààà 
Diverso discorso per chi guarda anche i 90 minuti delle partite e osserva attentamente anche gli aspetti che con le vittorie vengono sempre "insabbiati" e nascosti sotto il tappeto.

Questo allenatore pare proprio non riesca ad imparare dai propri errori.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Novembre 2022)

Per la prova di ieri non si possono attribuire gravi colpe al mister, se non ci fossimo mangiati 30 gol nei primi 45 minuti a fine primo tempo potevamo tranquillamente stare 3-0. Siamo stati parecchio sfortunati ma l'abbiamo ribaltata anche con la forza dei cambi, bene così.


----------



## sunburn (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutte le squadre che fanno le coppe giocano 2 volte a settimana.
> rebic tonali bennacer ti sembravano stanchi? son più in panchina che in campo ormai dai.


Ma il turnover serve proprio per evitare di portare i giocatori al limite. Se lo fai solo quando sono già mezzi morti, è tardi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il turnover serve proprio per evitare di portare i giocatori al limite. Se lo fai solo quando sono già mezzi morti, è tardi.



Turnover esagerato e nosense che ci ha portato a perdere 3 punti contro il Torino e a rischiare contro lo Spezia.

Nelle ultime 4 partite di serie A Bennacer ha giocato *185 minuti* 
Barella 354 minuti.
Lobotka 341 minuti.
Calanoglu 352 minuti.
Pellegrini 360 minuti.
Rabiot 350 minuti.

Oh, ma solo i nostri hanno bisogno di turnover così esagerati?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh certo, per quelli che guardano solo direttait e la classifica va bene così, vittoriaaaa, 3 punti, hip hip hurràààààà
> _*Diverso discorso per chi guarda anche i 90 minuti delle partite e osserva attentamente anche gli aspetti che con le vittorie vengono sempre "insabbiati" e nascosti sotto il tappeto.*_
> 
> Questo allenatore pare proprio non riesca ad imparare dai propri errori.



Io non sono un esperto però le partite le guardo abbastanza attentamente. I problemi ci sono ma accanirsi solo nel sottolineare quelli senza apprezzare nulla credo sia nocivo soprattutto a se stessi perché non ci si godrà mai nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il turnover serve proprio per evitare di portare i giocatori al limite. Se lo fai solo quando sono già mezzi morti, è tardi.


ma se fan più panchina che campo e tra 1 settimana vanno 2 mesi in ferie!
tu mi stai dicendo che son tutti scemi tranne noi, io non ci credo a sta cosa.
soprattutto se poi perdi punti con sassuolo, torino, spezia, verona....


----------



## Bataille (6 Novembre 2022)

Io questo miracolato non voglio vederlo più sulla nostra panchina neanche se quest'anno dovesse vincere la Champions.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Novembre 2022)

Ieri dovevamo stare 5-0 il primo tempo.
Detto ciò direi che è ora di capire come sistemare la fase difensiva. E magari un po' meno turnover


----------



## Bataille (6 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ieri dovevamo stare 5-0 il primo tempo.



Avremmo dovuto. Esattamente.
E invece l'abbiamo portata a casa all'ottantottesimo grazie a una doppia magia di Tonali-Giroud. 
A provare che la rosa è scarsa e l'allenatore mediocre.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Che piaccia o meno con Pioli - che pure sbaglia come i tanto celebrati top - il Milan è tornato ad essere prima di tutto una vera squadra ed - per quello che vale il Campionato nostrano - è tornato ad occupare posizioni che non si vedevano da anni ed anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Avremmo dovuto. Esattamente.
> E invece l'abbiamo portata a casa all'ottantottesimo grazie a una doppia magia di Tonali-Giroud.
> A provare che la rosa è scarsa e l'allenatore mediocre.



anche contro il Torino potevamo essere sopra di 2 goal dopo i primi 6 minuti.
Eppure...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> anche contro il Torino potevamo essere sopra di 2 goal dopo i primi 6 minuti.
> Eppure...




Avremmo potuto perdere lo scudetto senza i gol di Giroud eppure. 
Andiamo avanti a se e ma


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avremmo potuto perdere lo scudetto senza i gol di Giroud eppure.
> *Andiamo avanti a se e ma*



Che avete tirato fuori voi, come al solito


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che avete tirato fuori voi, come al solito




Veramente chi non è mai contento sei tu


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

A me piace tutto di pioli, gli rinfaccio solo una cosa: METTI tonali trequartista alla Kessie e torniamo a giocare con 3 centrocampisti impedendo agli avversari anche solo di tirare!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Veramente chi non è mai contento sei tu



Esattamente di cosa dovrei essere contento e soddisfatto? Dei 3 punti conquistati al novantesimo minuto contro il temibile Spezia?  

Questi sono 3 anni che ci rompono le balle in ogni modo possibile, forse neanche un 5-0 mi avrebbe pienamente soddisfatto.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Esattamente di cosa dovrei essere contento e soddisfatto? Dei 3 punti conquistati al novantesimo minuto contro il temibile Spezia?
> 
> Questi sono 3 anni che ci rompono le balle in ogni modo possibile, forse neanche un 5-0 mi avrebbe pienamente soddisfatto.



Amico caro se tu fossi stato su questo forum nei favolosi anni di Bacca, Essien ... delle mancate qualificazioni per le Coppe, delle umiliazioni nei derby e delle sconfitte scontate con i ladri cosa avresti fatto? Ti saresti suicidato?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico caro se tu fossi stato su questo forum nei favolosi anni di Bacca, Essien ... delle mancate qualificazioni per le Coppe, delle umiliazioni nei derby e delle sconfitte scontate con i ladri cosa avresti fatto? Ti saresti suicidato?



A quel tempo ero amministratore di una pagina fb (non a caso chiamata "i milanisti incazzati"  ) con quasi 90.000 iscritti.
Venne inspiegabilmente ( ) prima limitata e bloccata e poi bannata definitivamente.

Non aveva retto ai risolini di Montella (post sconfitte) e all'ingaggio come allenatore di Ottuso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ieri dovevamo stare 5-0 il primo tempo.
> Detto ciò direi che è ora di capire come sistemare la fase difensiva. E magari un po' meno turnover


si però non possono giocare sempre gli stessi ogni 3 giorni.

il problema vero è che fondamentalmente siamo gli stessi dell'anno scorso senza il portiere, Calabria, Saele, Florenzi (che rispetto a Dest...) e i due persi a zero.
I nuovi sono tutti tra l'impresentabile e il deludente (ma tant'è l'unico acquisto decente è stato CDK che purtroppo stà deludendo le aspettative) e non stanno aiutando in nessun modo la squadra.
Alla lunga è dura tenere botta giocando ogni 3 giorni


----------



## LukeLike (6 Novembre 2022)

Ammiro molto Pioli per come prepara le partite ed anche per la sua capacità di leggerle a gara in corso, ma in questo momento intravedo due criticità:
-la mancanza di equilibrio della squadra: credo che in questo momento la squadra non possa permettersi 3 trequartisti puri contemporaneamente, almeno uno dovrebbe essere di raccordo, ad esempio nel Napoli ci sono Lobotka, Anguissa e Zielinski.
-la lentezza nell'inserimento dei nuovi: almeno 1 tra Adli, Vranckx e Thiaw poteva essere più inserito nelle rotazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A quel tempo ero amministratore di una pagina fb (non a caso chiamata "i milanisti incazzati"  ) con quasi 90.000 iscritti.
> *Venne inspiegabilmente ( ) prima limitata e bloccata e poi bannata definitivamente*.
> 
> Non aveva retto ai risolini di Montella (post sconfitte) e all'ingaggio come allenatore di Ottuso.



Inspiegabilmente?  Che strano, con uno tranquillo come te


----------



## Mauricio (6 Novembre 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ammiro molto Pioli per come prepara le partite ed anche per la sua capacità di leggerle a gara in corso, ma in questo momento intravedo due criticità:
> -la mancanza di equilibrio della squadra: credo che in questo momento la squadra non possa permettersi 3 trequartisti puri contemporaneamente, almeno uno dovrebbe essere di raccordo, ad esempio nel Napoli ci sono Lobotka, Anguissa e Zielinski.
> -la lentezza nell'inserimento dei nuovi: almeno 1 tra Adli, Vranckx e Thiaw poteva essere più inserito nelle rotazioni.


Condivido in toto. I risultati, piaccia o meno, sono dalla parte del tecnico. E la gestione della squadra è buona, nel senso che coinvolge 15/16 giocatori sempre. Poi se uno deve cercare i punti dove migliorare, sono esattamente quelli che hai elencato.
Spezzo solo una piccola lancia in favore dei numeri: è vero che si hanno 3 punti in meno dell’anno scorso, ma i goal subiti, controintuitivamente, sono 14, uno in meno dell’anno scorso. E si gioca da settimane con Tata e senza un terzino destro di ruolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Scusate, chi è ha coniato il termine GuardPioli?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2022)

Formazione sbagliata oggi nella parte offensiva. Vediamo se corregge con i cambi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliata oggi nella parte offensiva. Vediamo se corregge con i cambi


Direi l'ennesima, ma lo dicevamo già nel prepartita.
Con la differenza che noi non prendiamo 4 milioni l'anno.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

Fare esperimenti a -8 dal Napoli, con una sosta tra 4 giorni di 2 mesi, in una partita dove già parti handicappato senza Theo e Giroud, è veramente da ricerca di protagonismo.

Guarpioli per me è stato convinto di aver vinto lo scudetto grazie al gruppo o qualche altra roba mitologica, non si rende conto che l' abbiamo vinto perché abbiamo un 11 con Theo, Leao, Tonali, Bennacer, Maignan.

Non c è alcuna magia dietro!
Giocatori forti!

Basta invenzioni strambe


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusate, chi è ha coniato il termine GuardPioli?


mi sa @willcoyote85


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Prepariamoci al secondo tempo e al "grande mister, con i cambi hai ribaltato la partita"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fare esperimenti a -8 dal Napoli, con una sosta tra 4 giorni di 2 mesi, in una partita dove già parti handicappato senza Theo e Giroud, è veramente da ricerca di protagonismo.
> 
> Guarpioli per me è stato convinto di aver vinto lo scudetto grazie al gruppo o qualche altra roba mitologica, non si rende conto che l' abbiamo vinto perché abbiamo un 11 con Theo, Leao, Tonali, Bennacer, Maignan.
> 
> ...


Parli al vento, eppure il calcio non è difficile, metti in campo la formazione migliore e i giocatori nel loro ruolo, ma forse è difficile da capire per alcuni.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

Che poi a me spiace anche essere duro, Pioli mi piace a livello umano ed è pure una persona intelligente, il che è più che sufficiente per fare l'allenatore e vincere, però sta un pò esagerando ultimamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2022)

Oggi si é superato inventando una formazione totalmente a casaccio. Sembra una partita di precampionato per ritmo e confusione in campo.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Novembre 2022)

4,5 mln per Dio,bestia chi glieli da'.


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2022)

Kloppioli ha regalato 70 minuti


----------



## hiei87 (8 Novembre 2022)

Io non lo so cosa gli sia successo quest'anno, ma non riesco proprio a capirle certe scelte.


----------



## ilPresidente (8 Novembre 2022)

Cremona. Squadra di serie C. Perché rendere le cose semplici complicate?
Protagonismo?
Ha incasinato da solo la squadra. Complimenti.


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2022)

Turnover nosense ad 1 settimana dalle vacanze


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2022)

È proprio un miracolato.
Squadra moscia che quando la vedi tu fa cadere il latte dalle ginocchia per non dire altro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2022)

Dopo aver cannato totalmente la formazione iniziale ci ha messo 60 minuti per capire che deve cambiare modulo. A quel punto in Italia ormai é tardi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2022)

Vergognoso a dire poco, lo scudetto gli ha fatto male.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso a dire poco, lo scudetto gli ha fatto male.


Credo abbia fatto più male a quelli seduti in poltrona, per non parlare di quel cialtrone di Gerry Calà.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Imbarazzante. Anche vincesse la champion lo odierei comunque ormai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

Ha perso completamente la lucidità nella gestione degli incontri ravvicinati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

4,5M per questo cesso che si inventa il turnover ad una settimana dalla pausa mondiale    
L'avevo detto che tutti questi soldi gli avevano dato alla testa.
Somaro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Credo abbia fatto più male a quelli seduti in poltrona, per non parlare di quel cialtrone di Gerry Calà.


Per vincere stasera contro sti ricottari non serviva ne Halland ne Mbappè, l'unica cosa peggiore degli esperimenti di stasera sono stati i cambi che ha fatto


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

la strategia della formazione iniziale a membro di segugio non ha funzionato


----------



## singer (8 Novembre 2022)

Mettere Thiaw e lasciarlo per 60 minuti è da criminali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2022)

Imbarazzante. Turno di turnover forzato per Theo e Giroud? Bene, mettiamo in panchina Leao e proviamo un modulo totalmente diverso con giocatori che non hanno mai giocato insiema e vediamo che succede.

A facchiamo schifo? OK, lasciamo correre per 60 minuti prima di cambiare qualcosa.

Ciliegina sulla torta: Toglie Tonali per inserire Krunic. Scelta totalmente azzardata....in linea con le altre.


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2022)

turnover alla penultima partita di campionato
senza Theo e Giroud, non ho parole davvero


----------



## ventu84090 (8 Novembre 2022)

Toglie Origi per mettere Rebic centravanti e poi toglie Rebic per mettere Lazetic..mah


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

Nelle ultime 5 partite, Leao e Bennacer penso siano quelli con meno minuti di tutti.
Giocano di più le loro riserve

Speriamo che non si invasi del tutto ed inizi a turnare anche Theo con Ballo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2022)

MVP della Cremonese, peccato non aver perso, magari una sconfitta l'avrebbe fatto scendere dal piedistallo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Novembre 2022)

4 milioni  ...ha vinto alla lotteria.
Un miracolato, forse anche con Mazzarri avremo lo scudetto sul petto.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 4,5M per questo cesso che si inventa il turnover ad una settimana dalla pausa mondiale
> L'avevo detto che tutti questi soldi gli avevano dato alla testa.
> Somaro.


Molti giocatori non hanno fame comunque.
Ormai hanno vinto e quindi giocano molli.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2022)

VERGOGNATI.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Calmi con i commenti che non ho tempo per mettere like a tutti


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2022)

Asino asino asino,con la penultima in classifica. ASINO!


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2022)

Purtroppo avevo previsto quello che sta succedendo e l'ho scritto tempo fa. Si sente un fenomeno e di conseguenza in diritto di poter fare scelte assurde. E' semplicemente un allenatore imbarazzante, vittima del suo ego smisurato. Complimenti, hai regalato uno scudetto al Napoli a novembre.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Novembre 2022)

Che schifo, che vomito quando vuole fare il Guardialo. 

Che tu sia maledetto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2022)

Ma che **** di formazione ha messo oggi?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Novembre 2022)

torino spezia cremonese 4 punti su 9 (e per un pelo..perchè dovevano essere 2)

di che vogliamo parlare...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2022)

Con la Fiorentina mi aspetto Tatarusanu a centrocampo e Tomori centravanti ora.


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2022)

Alla fine l'anno scorso non è riuscito a regolare la seconda stella all'Inter, ma quest'anno rischia seriamente di riuscire a fare peggio regalando il primo scudetto al Napoli in 30 anni. 

Sono 4 mesi che sta facendo sistematicamente il fenomeno sia a livello di gestione della rosa che di formazioni. 

Pessimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo avevo previsto quello che sta succedendo e l'ho scritto tempo fa. Si sente un fenomeno e di conseguenza in diritto di poter fare scelte assurde. E' semplicemente un allenatore imbarazzante, vittima del suo ego smisurato. Complimenti, hai regalato uno scudetto al Napoli a novembre.



Hai scritto quello che ho detto pure io nella mia discussione "prendiamo troppi gol" 

Questo si è montato la testa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Ovviamente da molti qui dentro era tutto ampliamente previsto.
Ma no, eravamo cattivi e duri con pioli, si doveva guardare solamente ai 3 punti che conquistava. 

Ma vedo che in parecchi, quelli sempre pronti a difendere tutte le sue nefandezze a spada tratta, hanno nuovamente rimesso la testa sotto la sabbia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ovviamente da molti qui dentro era tutto ampliamente previsto.
> Ma no, eravamo cattivi e duri con pioli, si doveva guardare solamente ai 3 punti che conquistava.
> 
> Ma vedo che in parecchi, quelli sempre pronti a difendere tutte le sue nefandezze a spada tratta, hanno nuovamente rimesso la testa sotto la sabbia



Poi la gente si incacchia quando si dice che le cose buone di Pioli sono dovute più al caso che ad altro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2022)

Nel dubbio gli farei un altro rinnovo sta settimana, per dare un "segnale"


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

paradossalmente lo scempio del 1o tempo aveva un senso, nonostante 11 scarponi in campo messi a cazzum, si riusciva a produrre.
nel 2o si guarda bene dall'essere non dannoso per una volta e cosa fa? per l'assedio tira giù l'unica punta che abbiamo e i 2 forti di testa per mettere leao CENTRALE che è inguardabile e quel cesso di cdk che sembra un bambino di 3 anni.

io lo dico da agosto, o mette quelli giusti e si vince a mani basse o fai fatica ad arrivare 4o perchè la squadra non ha senso così. ormai è tardi non ne posso più di lui e della sua spocchia.

voglio l'esonero, per 2 anni e mezzo ancora lo prenderò per il culo tanto con noi questo ha finito, è limpido.
maldini si è affrettato a rinnovarlo proprio per questo, tipo galliani-montolivo.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2022)

Complimenti comunque al garante per aver tempestivamente rinnovato a seguito delle pressioni di squadre quali City, Real, Liverpool e Bayern.

Bella garà! Ma si, tanto a te che ti frega, per il tuo bel contrattone sei arrivato a 20 minuti dalla scadenza, chi se ne frega della squadra! Grande!


----------



## Miro (8 Novembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Turnover nosense ad 1 settimana dalle vacanze


Strano, eppure giusto ieri leggevo dai soliti aziendalisti che il turnover sarebbe stata l'arma vincente...
Quando la smetterà di fare esperimenti strambi sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Novembre 2022)

Che guaio hai combinato stasera mister.. abbassare la cresta asap


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

ma son 6 mesi che lo dico che si è montato, con quel look da 20enne e quei braccialetti stilosi.
si vede dalle piccole cose guarda.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> paradossalmente lo scempio del 1o tempo aveva un senso, nonostante 11 scarponi in campo messi a cazzum, si riusciva a produrre.
> nel 2o si guarda bene dall'essere non dannoso per una volta e cosa fa? per l'assedio tira giù l'unica punta che abbiamo e i 2 forti di testa per mettere leao CENTRALE che è inguardabile e quel cesso di cdk che sembra un bambino di 3 anni.
> 
> io lo dico da agosto, o mette quelli giusti e si vince a mani basse o fai fatica ad arrivare 4o perchè la squadra non ha senso così. ormai è tardi non ne posso più di lui e della sua spocchia.
> ...



Questa proprio ancora non la ho capito. Perche prolungare un allenatore dopo 10 giornate. Se proprio vuoi prolungare durante la staigone aspetta almeno di capire come va a finire. Invece a Piolli hanno rinnovato il contratto troppo presto e con un ingaggio troppo alto. Guadagna quanto Theo.
Se domani perdiamo Theo o Pioli, chi sarebbe il male minore? Penso che la risposta sia semplice.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2022)

Le scelte sulla formazione iniziale sono da galera, i cambi da ERGASTOLO. Un solo attaccante avevamo disponibile, Origi, e lui decide di toglierlo al 56esimo per lasciare Rebic e addirittura inserire poi Lazetic. Quest'uomo è vittima del suo ego, lo ripeterò all'infinito. Quando decide di non fare il fenomeno e fare cose elementari, i risultati si vedono. Appena decide di guardioleggiare, disastri su tutti i fronti. Il senso di mettere la difesa a 3 lo sa soltanto lui, contro una squadra di serie B. Non contento, toglie il nostro giocatore più forte (leao), decide bellamente di togliere l'unico attaccante. Da quel momento il nulla cosmico, contro la cremonese... Imbarazzante. 
In una partita bloccata come questa, non mettere Adli, che non sarà un fenomeno ma ha almeno ha tecnica e visione, significa che sei un incompetente. Il senso di mettere Krunic lo sa soltanto lui. CDK gli ultimi 15 minuti, dove ovviamente ha fatto pietà. O si sveglia o allora ci distruggerà una stagione.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Novembre 2022)

A parte il 433 che è l'unica cosa logica per come siamo messi ha provato tutti i moduli, a quest'ora è già su football manager insieme al compare con le airpods a creare una nuova tattica personalizzata


----------



## Zenos (8 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma son 6 mesi che lo dico che si è montato, con quel look da 20enne e quei braccialetti stilosi.
> si vede dalle piccole cose guarda.


Altri 2 anni gli ha rinnovato lo Stendardo...


----------



## Gamma (8 Novembre 2022)

Partita persa in primis da Pioli.
In secundis da chi era in campo.
1 punto con la Cremonese che ne aveva 6 prima di oggi. Uno scempio incommentabile.

Dovevano giocare i titolari davanti.
Leao doveva giocare 90 minuti, non esiste turnover prima della sosta, non scherziamo.
Manco avesse giocato interamente le ultime.
Inoltre, Rebic sarebbe dovuto entrare dopo (oppure Origi), invece abbiamo provato a ribaltarla facendo entrare Lazetic  .
Diaz doveva rimanere in campo perché era l'unico che stava creando qualcosa.

Partita sbagliata nell'atteggiamento e nella tattica.

Poi non ho capito questa moda delle ultime partite di far impostare dal basso a Tomori, neanche avesse i piedi di Iniesta.
Puntualmente rimaniamo a palleggiare dietro oppure si tenta un lancio lungo sterile.

Partita orrenda. Non appelliamoci alle occasioni (parate di Carnesecchi) perché non ci sono scuse.


----------



## shevchampions (8 Novembre 2022)

Oggi purtroppo Stefano ha sbagliato. Non tanto le scelte iniziali (Leao è evanescente in questo periodo), quanto quelle a partita in corso. 

Dopo che vedi che per 45 minuti la Cremonese gioca con 11 giocatori dietro la linea della palla, nel secondo tempo mantieni 3 difensori centrali che giocano contro il nulla cosmico e togli l'unica punta. Scelte incomprensibili. Oggi male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Le scelte sulla formazione iniziale sono da galera, i cambi da ERGASTOLO. Un solo attaccante avevamo disponibile, Origi, e lui decide di toglierlo al 56esimo per lasciare Rebic e addirittura inserire poi Lazetic. Quest'uomo è vittima del suo ego, lo ripeterò all'infinito. Quando decide di non fare il fenomeno e fare cose elementari, i risultati si vedono. Appena decide di guardioleggiare, disastri su tutti i fronti. Il senso di mettere la difesa a 3 lo sa soltanto lui, contro una squadra di serie B. Non contento, toglie il nostro giocatore più forte (leao), decide bellamente di togliere l'unico attaccante. Da quel momento il nulla cosmico, contro la cremonese... Imbarazzante.
> In una partita bloccata come questa, non mettere Adli, che non sarà un fenomeno ma ha almeno ha tecnica e visione, significa che sei un incompetente. Il senso di mettere Krunic lo sa soltanto lui. CDK gli ultimi 15 minuti, dove ovviamente ha fatto pietà. O si sveglia o allora ci distruggerà una stagione.


probabilmente non mi leggi ma è da luglio che dico queste cose. è lampante già dal mercato fatto che questi si son gasati come la pepsi e volevano fare lo spettacolo. questi avevano l'obiettivo di rivoluzionare il calcio dopo l'olanda, sacchi e guardiola pensavano di arrivare loro, pioli e maldini.
con ranieri vinceremmo lo scudetto facile.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Novembre 2022)

Pioli commette spesso l'errore di sopravvalutare le riserve.
Va però detto che per un impegno di questo livello la formazione messa in campo oggi doveva vincere facilmente 2/3-0, loro sono delle pippe immonde. 
Cioè, pure scarpari del calibro di Messias, Tourè e Tatarusanu sono presentabili contro avversari così modesti. 
Il fatto è che chi era in campo oggi, soprattutto i giocatori principali, non aveva voglia di fare una sega e pensava già al mondiale.
Aggiungici l'assenza di Theo e Giroud, i due piu in forma in questo periodo, e capisci perchè non abbiamo vinto.

Ecco, l'unica cosa: pure questo leao svagato che rosica per i petrodollari che non vede l'ora di prendere va SEMPRE preferito a quel pippone inutile di Rebic.
Sempre.


----------



## Pit96 (8 Novembre 2022)

Quando decide di fare il fenomeno finisce sempre male. 
Iniziano ad essere troppe le partite sbagliate (Sassuolo, Torino e Cremonese). 
Oggi l'avevamo capito tutti dalla formazione iniziale che sarebbe stata una partita buttata nel wc.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pioli commette spesso l'errore di sopravvalutare le riserve.
> Va però detto che per un impegno di questo livello la formazione messa in campo oggi doveva vincere facilmente 2/3-0, loro sono delle pippe immonde.
> Cioè, pure scarpari del calibro di Messias, Tourè e Tatarusanu sono presentabili contro avversari così modesti.
> Il fatto è che chi era in campo oggi, soprattutto i giocatori principali, non aveva voglia di fare una sega e pensava già al mondiale.
> ...



Partite del genere solitamente ci succedono quando il nostro allenatore sopravaluta se stesso.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pioli commette spesso l'errore di sopravvalutare le riserve.
> Va però detto che per un impegno di questo livello la formazione messa in campo oggi doveva vincere facilmente 2/3-0, loro sono delle pippe immonde.
> Cioè, pure scarpari del calibro di Messias, Tourè e Tatarusanu sono presentabili contro avversari così modesti.
> Il fatto è che chi era in campo oggi, soprattutto i giocatori principali, non aveva voglia di fare una sega e pensava già al mondiale.
> ...



Se parti con Tatarusano, tiav o come ca... si chiama, Bingo Ballo e Messias, non è affatto vero che devi vincere 2 o 3 a 0.

Giocatori da Cremonese contro la Cremonese, partono alla pari


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Novembre 2022)

Secondo me con la Fiorentina giocheremo con la bizona a 5-5-5 alla Oronzo Canà.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Novembre 2022)

Non si capisce cosa abbia in mente, son diverse partite che la squadra è perma-spezzata in due tronconi, uniti dal solo bennacer. Se si toglie l'algerino, e Tonali che corre per 4, il centrocampo è vuoto. 
Per non parlare dei cambi che fa, sempre tardivi e spesso senza senso.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2022)

fare entrare CDK e non Adli io non lo capisco davvero. Lasciare la difesa a 3 contro una squadra che pensava solo a difendersi, togliere Origi e ritrovarci gli ultimi 10 minuti con Lazetic. Ragazzi queste sono scelte paranormali. Quest'uomo è completamente impazzito.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2022)

Difesa a 3 quando non hai Theo e Calabria/dest/florenzi giustamente. Quando li hai e puoi sfruttarli in fase offensiva difesa a 4. Ingiocabile Pinoli.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2022)

Al netto di tutte le critiche legittime a Pioli mi chiedo chi si pensa possa venire al Milan al posto suo.
Quali sarebbero questi top che accetterebbero di allenare una squadra che ha dei proprietari che NON se ne fregano di vincere?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al netto di tutte le critiche legittime a Pioli mi chiedo chi si pensa possa venire al Milan al posto suo.
> Quali sarebbero questi top che accetterebbero di allenare una squadra che ha dei proprietari che NON se ne fragano di vincere?



Ancora con questa litania?
Guarda, basterebbe anche un Ranieri che schierasse una formazione in grazia di Dio, senza esperimenti, senza protagonismi alla Guardiola e senza amanti in campo. Gioca chi deve giocare e per i minuti che deve giocare, stop.


----------



## Bataille (8 Novembre 2022)

Narcisista miracolato. Un giorno tornerai ad allenare squadre che più ti si confanno.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Novembre 2022)

Oggi la cannata proprio Pioli non possiamo proprio difenderlo ma Rebic veramente deve restare in tribuna perché quest'anno finora non ne ha azzeccata mezza


----------



## Giek (8 Novembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Narcisista miracolato. Un giorno tornerai ad allenare squadre che più ti si confanno.


Guarda, mi hai anticipato e usato proprio la parola che più si addice a questo mediocre: miracolato.
Mediocre lui e chi lo ha scelto e rinnovato


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa litania?
> Guarda, basterebbe anche un Ranieri che schierasse una formazione in grazia di Dio, senza esperimenti, senza protagonismi alla Guardiola e senza amanti in campo. Gioca chi deve giocare e per i minuti che deve giocare, stop.


Tu sei maestro di litanie.
Questa sera stai cogliendo l’occasione per attaccare a testa bassa e pur di uscirtene mi parli di un Ranieri.  
Per me, che piaccia o meno, Pioli è quello che possiamo permetterci con questa proprietà.


----------



## ventu84090 (8 Novembre 2022)

Se Inter e juve vincono siamo quasi a pari punti..e li parlano di stagioni disastrose con allenatori in bilico..io non ho parole..comunque le colpe sono 50-50 fra pioli e Maldini-massara..non ne hanno azzeccata mezza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tu sei maestro di litanie.
> *Questa sera stai cogliendo l’occasione per attaccare a testa bassa *e pur di uscirtene mi parli di un Ranieri.
> Per me, che piaccia o meno, Pioli è quello che possiamo permetterci con questa proprietà.



Non devo cogliere l'occasione, anche perchè quante partite abbiamo giocato in campionato? 13? 14?
Beh, forse solamente 1-2 partite si salvano, in tutte le altre ci sono stati errori clamorosi da parte dell'allenatore che solo alcune giocate individuali hanno permesso di nascondere sotto il tappeto.

Alla fine scorreggi avantieri, scorreggi ieri e oggi ti caghi addosso. È matematico. E infatti è quello che è successo oggi alla nostra squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non devo cogliere l'occasione, anche perchè quante partite abbiamo giocato in campionato? 13? 14?
> Beh, forse solamente 1-2 partite si salvano, in tutte le altre ci sono stati errori clamorosi da parte dell'allenatore che solo alcune giocate individuali hanno permesso di nascondere sotto il tappeto.
> 
> Alla fine scorreggi avantieri, scorreggi ieri e oggi ti caghi addosso. È matematico. E infatti è quello che è successo oggi alla nostra squadra.



Come sempre sottolinei le vittorie per le giocate individuali (Pioli fortunato) e non parli delle colpe individuali quando non si vince (Pioli incompetente).
Per me la verità sta nel mezzo.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Novembre 2022)

Per me si può pure esonerare, figuriamoci, ma provate voi a fare giocare la squadra dopo due anni di campagne acquisti fallimentari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come sempre sottolinei le vittorie per le giocate individuali (Pioli fortunato) e non parli delle colpe individuali quando non si vince (Pioli incompetente).
> Per me la verità sta nel mezzo.



Cito quelle perché ricordo molto bene gli errori che ha fatto, ho una memoria eidetica e ricordo perfettamente tutte le formazioni iniziali cannate in questo inizio di stagione. Oh, e ho citato solo le formazioni iniziali, perchè se poi parliamo del posizionamento dei giocatori, dei cambi, degli schemi, buonanotteeeeee.


----------



## cris (8 Novembre 2022)

Sei na pippa pioli


----------



## Solo (8 Novembre 2022)

Tanto per dirne una...

Ma se Adli/Vranckx fossero stati pagati 35M e CDK 5-10M

Quali sarebbero i minutaggi odierni? 

Oh, che poi Adli e Vranckx saranno anche due cessi totali eh? Però la gestione della rosa finora è ridicola e spicca una mancanza di meritocrazia. 

Adli che è un grissino l'ha buttato dentro nella tonnara di Verona, quando al massimo era roba da Vranckx. 

Tra l'altro Adli era partito che poteva giocare ovunque a cc, poi in due mesi è diventato uno che gioca solo trequartista. 

Stasera visto che voleva sperimentare con ritmi bassi e una squadra chiusa poteva essere la partita per il francese. Invece butta dentro Thiaw a marcare i fantasmi con la difesa a 3. 

Boh. 

Ma il top sarà quando rientra Ibra. Che andrà a pascolare in campo per recuperare autonomia per poi fare il titolare in CL camminando. 

Purtroppo @willcoyote85 ci aveva visto giustissimo su tutta la linea. Pioli è stato seriamente miracolato dagli infortuni che hanno fatto fuori i pesi morti e CDK/trequartista sarà l'equivoco tattico della stagione.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Cito quelle perché ricordo molto bene gli errori che ha fatto*, ho una memoria eidetica e ricordo perfettamente tutte le formazioni iniziali cannate in questo inizio di stagione. Oh, e ho citato solo le formazioni iniziali, _perchè se poi parliamo del posizionamento dei giocatori, dei cambi, degli schemi, buonanotteeeeee._



*Se sforzassi la tua memoria anche per ricordare qualcosa di buono forse saresti più equo. *
_Quanto al resto, ti prego, risparmiami. _


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Tanto per dirne una...
> 
> Ma se Adli/Vranckx fossero stati pagati 35M e CDK 5-10M
> 
> ...


ringraziamo sempre gli infortuni culosi dell'anno scorso. altrimenti ciao......
la meritocrazia non esiste al milan, pensa che giocano kjaer e florenzi prima di altri, cdk va be ormai penso che giocherà davvero poco da qui in avanti perchè oggi era in uno stato imbarazzante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Per me si può pure esonerare, figuriamoci, ma provate voi a fare giocare la squadra dopo due anni di campagne acquisti fallimentari.


basterebbe però farla giocare come lo scorso anno.
sicuro avremmo 4-5 punti in più.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basterebbe però farla giocare come lo scorso anno.
> sicuro avremmo 4-5 punti in più.


Cinque punti in più dici? Ne dubito. Gli altri si sono rinforzati rispetto all'anno scorso. Noi non solo non ci siamo rinforzati, ma ci siamo addirittura indeboliti con la perdita di Kessie. Fa' tu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Novembre 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cinque punti in più dici? Ne dubito. Gli altri si sono rinforzati rispetto all'anno scorso. Noi non solo non ci siamo rinforzati, ma ci siamo addirittura indeboliti con la perdita di Kessie. Fa' tu.


si ma eravamo e siamo ancora la squadra più forte in italia.
solo il napoli si è rinforzato, inter no assolutamente e juve li ha tutti fuori quindi anche lei per ora no.
le partite giocate col 433 le abbiam tutte stradominate.
poi che il mercato sia stato osceno è fuor di dubbio, impostato su un errore tattico.


----------



## rossonerosud (8 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma eravamo e siamo ancora la squadra più forte in italia.
> solo il napoli si è rinforzato, inter no assolutamente e juve li ha tutti fuori quindi anche lei per ora no.
> le partite giocate col 433 le abbiam tutte stradominate.
> poi che il mercato sia stato osceno è fuor di dubbio, impostato su un errore tattico.


E infatti Inter e Juve sono dietro. Per ora.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (9 Novembre 2022)

Le partite con atalanta e sassuolo ad inizio anno hanno mostrato che gli avversari si fossero oramai adattati al nostro modo di giocare, che si faceva forza su recupero palla alto e ripartenza veloci.

Quindi da un certo punto di vista capisco la volontà di cercare nuove strade, ma ha decisamente esagerato...

Prima hernandez ovunque per cercar di creare superiorità a centrocampo, poi la difesa a 3, in mezzo turnover decisamente inspiegabile. 

Ha meriti enormi nella nostra risalita ma ultimamente ha mostrato qualche segno di confusione


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Novembre 2022)

oggi come contro il Sassuolo l' ha preparata con la supponenza di averla data già per vinta.

Ca**o mister


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al netto di tutte le critiche legittime a Pioli mi chiedo chi si pensa possa venire al Milan al posto suo.
> Quali sarebbero questi top che accetterebbero di allenare una squadra che ha dei proprietari che NON se ne fregano di vincere?


Il problema non è cambiare Pioli (anche se un De Zerbi non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto ad essere sinceri, così come Conte se dovesse lasciare il Tottenham), ma pretendere da lui scelte normali, senza voler fare il fenomeno, visto che non lo è. Non è guardiola, non è Ancelotti, non è Klopp, è chiedere molto quello di fare scelte sensate?? Di evitare di fare il testardo, di far giocare la squadra e non solo lanci lunghi e pressing? è pretendere molto inserire i nuovi? Questo è il problema. Se chiedere queste cose è fantascienza, allora abbiamo un problema serissimo con l'allenatore.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema non è cambiare Pioli (anche se un De Zerbi non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto ad essere sinceri, così come Conte se dovesse lasciare il Tottenham), ma pretendere da lui scelte normali, senza voler fare il fenomeno, visto che non lo è. Non è guardiola, non è Ancelotti, non è Klopp, *è chiedere molto quello di fare scelte sensate?? Di evitare di fare il testardo, di far giocare la squadra e non solo lanci lunghi e pressing? è pretendere molto inserire i nuovi? Questo è il problema. Se chiedere queste cose è fantascienza, allora abbiamo un problema serissimo con l'allenatore.*



Richieste assolutamente legittime ma che - per me - trovano risposta nella premessa che tu stesso hai fatto.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Richieste assolutamente legittime ma che - per me - trovano risposta nella premessa che tu stesso hai fatto.


Quindi anche tu convieni che ad oggi è il nostro malus. Questa squadra si sta involvendo, è evidente. Occorre rimediare, ovvero fare scelte sensate senza strafare, e mettere i giocatori più forti, sempre. Man mano inserire i nuovi. Basta con questi esperimenti tattici senza senso, un 4 3 3 è l'ideale per i giocatori che abbiamo, non capisco perché provare tutto tranne questo. Io credo sia normale mettere Pioli sulla graticola oggi, abbiamo quasi gli stessi punti di juve e inter, e siamo tutti d'accordo che hanno fatto pena fino ad oggi queste squadre. Non a caso i rispettivi allenatori sono messi in discussione. Mi sembra doveroso fare lo stesso con l'allenatore della squadra campione d'italia. Poi possiamo pure criticare i dirigenti per il mercato osceno, su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Ma pioli deve smetterla di filosofeggiare. Abbiamo perso troppi punti per strada a causa delle sue scelte folli.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quindi anche tu convieni che ad oggi è il nostro malus. Questa squadra si sta involvendo, è evidente. Occorre rimediare, ovvero fare scelte sensate senza strafare, e mettere i giocatori più forti, sempre. Man mano inserire i nuovi. Basta con questi esperimenti tattici senza senso, un 4 3 3 è l'ideale per i giocatori che abbiamo, non capisco perché provare tutto tranne questo. Io credo sia normale mettere Pioli sulla graticola oggi, abbiamo quasi gli stessi punti di juve e inter, e siamo tutti d'accordo che hanno fatto pena fino ad oggi queste squadre. Non a caso i rispettivi allenatori sono messi in discussione. Mi sembra doveroso fare lo stesso con l'allenatore della squadra campione d'italia. Poi possiamo pure criticare i dirigenti per il mercato osceno, su questo sfondi una porta aperta. Ma pioli deve smetterla di filosofeggiare. Abbiamo perso troppi punti per strada a causa delle sue scelte folli.



Tutti devono essere messi in discussione quando le cose non vanno bene. La proprietà per il budget osceno e questo è un dato numerico oggettivo. Quanto alla dirigenza il giudizio diventa negativo quando gli acquisti si rivelano infelici ma nessuno- secondo me- poteva prevedere che lo diventassero. L‘allenatore non può certo essere ritenuto immune da responsabilità per le sue scelte. 
Se saprà rimediare bene altrimenti anche per lui arriverà la parola fine.


----------



## sunburn (9 Novembre 2022)

Ragazzi, perdonatemi, ma se il Napoli fa 103 punti non ce n’è per nessuno. PER NESSUNO. È inutile perdere tempo anche a ragionare sul perché e il per come: noi non siamo una squadra da 103 punti in nessun universo e con nessuna formazione, tattica, schema o quel che volete.
Se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti, che è già una quota alta, saremmo a -3 e non ci sarebbero tutti questi psicodrammi.
Ma la sta tenendo da 103 e noi non possiamo stargli dietro a questo ritmo.
Fatevene una ragione e impegnatevi di più nelle gufate al Napoli.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, perdonatemi, ma se il Napoli fa 103 punti non ce n’è per nessuno. PER NESSUNO. È inutile perdere tempo anche a ragionare sul perché e il per come: noi non siamo una squadra da 103 punti in nessun universo e con nessuna formazione, tattica, schema o quel che volete.
> Se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti, che è già una quota alta, saremmo a -3 e non ci sarebbero tutti questi psicodrammi.
> Ma la sta tenendo da 103 e noi non possiamo stargli dietro a questo ritmo.
> Fatevene una ragione e impegnatevi di più nelle gufate al Napoli.


Esattamente...
Il Milan può fare tra gli 85 e 90 punti. Li faremo e non basteranno? In tal caso complimenti agli altri.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutti devono essere messi in discussione quando le cose non vanno bene. La proprietà per il budget osceno e questo è un dato numerico oggettivo. Quanto alla dirigenza il giudizio diventa negativo quando gli acquisti si rivelano infelici ma nessuno- secondo me- poteva prevedere che lo diventassero. L‘allenatore non può certo essere ritenuto immune da responsabilità per le sue scelte.
> Se saprà rimediare bene altrimenti anche per lui arriverà la parola fine.


Proprietà oscena, non è una novità. Dirigenza purtroppo ha peccato di presunzione, anche loro ahimé. Guarda non voglio fare il fenomeno, ma ti posso assicurare che ero uno dei pochi ad essere contrari all'acquisto di CDK quest'estate, assolutamente, non lo volevo. Per me il so acquisto è stato senza senso, perché è un giocatore da costruire anche tatticamente, non era adatto a fare il trequartista e purtroppo i fatti lo dimostrano. Non ha dinamicità, è lento nelle scelte, non ha un dribbling esplosivo (cosa che ci servirebbe), e soprattutto non valeva 36 mln. Acquisto che non avrei mai fatto. Se il budget è di 50 mln, non puoi usarlo praticamente tutto per lui. Follia. Piuttosto prendevi Lang con 20 mln e cambiavi modulo utilizzando un 4 3 3. So che a quasi tutti non piace l'olandese, ma le caratteristiche che ha sono quelle che ci servono, ovvero giocatore che salta l'uomo, tecnico ed arrogante. Tutte cose che ci servivano per non essere leao dipendenti. Ormai è andata così, ma occorre rimediare. E qui serve che l'allenatore non ci metta del suo per complicarci la vita, visto che la stagione è ancora tutta da costruire, soprattutto coppa italia, supercoppa e champions (purtroppo campionato ce lo siamo giocato).


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, perdonatemi, ma se il Napoli fa 103 punti non ce n’è per nessuno. PER NESSUNO. È inutile perdere tempo anche a ragionare sul perché e il per come: noi non siamo una squadra da 103 punti in nessun universo e con nessuna formazione, tattica, schema o quel che volete.
> Se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti, che è già una quota alta, saremmo a -3 e non ci sarebbero tutti questi psicodrammi.
> Ma la sta tenendo da 103 e noi non possiamo stargli dietro a questo ritmo.
> Fatevene una ragione e impegnatevi di più nelle gufate al Napoli.


anche loro caleranno nei risultati, vai tranquillo. Noi al momento abbiamo un ritmo inferiore all'anno scorso. Dove li vedi sti 90 punti? a meno che tu non dai per scontato 5 vittorie per chiudere il girone d'andata. Mi sembri ottimista, molto.


----------



## sunburn (9 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> anche loro caleranno nei risultati, vai tranquillo. Noi al momento abbiamo un ritmo inferiore all'anno scorso. Dove li vedi sti 90 punti? a meno che tu non dai per scontato 5 vittorie per chiudere il girone d'andata. Mi sembri ottimista, molto.


Ho scritto che se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti invece che da 103, adesso saremmo solo a -3. Era per rendere l’idea di quanto il Napoli stia avendo un rendimento clamoroso.
Penso anche io che un po’ caleranno. Noi dovremo essere bravi a essere lì e rientrare quando succederà.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti invece che da 103, adesso saremmo solo a -3. Era per rendere l’idea di quanto il Napoli stia avendo un rendimento clamoroso.
> Penso anche io che un po’ caleranno. Noi dovremo essere bravi a essere lì e rientrare quando succederà.


Guarda sono sincero, vedendo il calendario non vedo come possiamo recuperare 8 punti. A Febbraio giocheremo ogni 3 giorni e sono tutte partite difficili: Lazio (fine gennaio)- Sassuolo- Derby- Torino, Tottenham, Monza, Atalanta, Fiorentina, Tottenham. Dopo due giornate, il Napoli. Onestamente, non avendo ricambi, e dovendo giocare ogni 3 giorni, la vedo dura non perdere altri punti per strada in quel periodo.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Novembre 2022)

Io penso che la quadra prima o poi la troverà e che faremo un girone di ritorno decente dove qualche acquisto riuscirà pure a funzionare. Ma ormai tardi per lo scudetto. Capisco Torino ma dopo essersi qualificato in Champions avrei finalmente messo i migliori e basta.

Anche con lo Spezia è servito a molto far riposare Giroud che poi entra e si fa espellere per riposare ancora meglio.


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2022)

Grazie maestro Guarpioli, grazie.
-il principe del turnover senza senso
-il re delle fissa del 4231 quando non abbiamo un trequartista decente (e non mi metto a parlare dell 3412 horror visto ieri) 
-l imperatore delle sostituzioni a membro di segugio
-il Dio supremo nel perdere lo scudetto a novembre da detentore


----------



## folletto (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, perdonatemi, ma se il Napoli fa 103 punti non ce n’è per nessuno. PER NESSUNO. È inutile perdere tempo anche a ragionare sul perché e il per come: noi non siamo una squadra da 103 punti in nessun universo e con nessuna formazione, tattica, schema o quel che volete.
> Se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti, che è già una quota alta, saremmo a -3 e non ci sarebbero tutti questi psicodrammi.
> Ma la sta tenendo da 103 e noi non possiamo stargli dietro a questo ritmo.
> Fatevene una ragione e impegnatevi di più nelle gufate al Napoli.


Mah, il tuo ragionamento avrebbe senso se avessimo "fatto il nostro" ma noi abbiamo in un breve spazio temporale perso malamente col Torino, vinto al 90° con lo Spezia e pareggiato con la Cremonese. Il Napoli può vincerle tutte e sarà da applaudire ma il Milan deve pensare a fare il suo massimo (o quasi), se fai invece 4 punti con tre squadre di bassa classifica in 10 giorni non puoi proprio trovare "giustificazioni" nella super performance del Napoli.
Poi, ovviamente, non è solo colpa del mister ma quei 3 dietro ad "aspettare un nemico che non c'è" (con Ballo esterno tra l'altro.....) sono da revoca del cartellino da allenatore.


----------



## sunburn (9 Novembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mah, il tuo ragionamento avrebbe senso se avessimo "fatto il nostro" ma noi abbiamo in un breve spazio temporale perso malamente col Torino, vinto al 90° con lo Spezia e pareggiato con la Cremonese. Il Napoli può vincerle tutte e sarà da applaudire ma il Milan deve pensare a fare il suo massimo (o quasi), se fai invece 4 punti con tre squadre di bassa classifica in 10 giorni non puoi proprio trovare "giustificazioni" nella super performance del Napoli.
> Poi, ovviamente, non è solo colpa del mister ma quei 3 dietro ad "aspettare un nemico che non c'è" (con Ballo esterno tra l'altro.....) sono da revoca del cartellino da allenatore.


Una squadra non da 103 è una squadra che perde punti che sulla carta non dovrebbe perdere.
Comunque, io non sono contento delle prestazioni e dei risultati, eh. Ci mancherebbe. Sto solo dicendo che i toni catastrofisti sono influenzati al 100% dal rendimento pazzesco del Napoli. Se il Napoli avesse avuto un rendimento “umano”, saremmo a un paio di punti di distacco e sarebbe tutto diverso.


----------



## Stex (9 Novembre 2022)

mancano 2 partite e poi vanno tutti in ferie. cosa far riposare leao a fare? 
cosa fai esperimenti a caso?


----------



## Zenos (9 Novembre 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> mancano 2 partite e poi vanno tutti in ferie. cosa far riposare leao a fare?
> cosa fai esperimenti a caso?


Forse è come Donnarumma, non sa che c'è la pausa mondiali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema non è cambiare Pioli (anche se un De Zerbi non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto ad essere sinceri, così come Conte se dovesse lasciare il Tottenham), ma pretendere da lui scelte normali, senza voler fare il fenomeno, visto che non lo è. Non è guardiola, non è Ancelotti, non è Klopp, è chiedere molto quello di fare scelte sensate?? Di evitare di fare il testardo, di far giocare la squadra e non solo lanci lunghi e pressing? è pretendere molto inserire i nuovi? Questo è il problema. Se chiedere queste cose è fantascienza, allora abbiamo un problema serissimo con l'allenatore.


il fatto è che ancelotti gioca molto più semplice ed i risultati si vedono, ieri ha messo leao punta contro una difesa chiusa togliendo l'unica punta di peso che abbiamo....... è una roba da ritiro del patentino con sputo in un occhio.
è completamente impazzito, non vedo vie di uscita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, perdonatemi, ma se il Napoli fa 103 punti non ce n’è per nessuno. PER NESSUNO. È inutile perdere tempo anche a ragionare sul perché e il per come: noi non siamo una squadra da 103 punti in nessun universo e con nessuna formazione, tattica, schema o quel che volete.
> Se il Napoli fino a ora avesse tenuto una media da 90 punti, che è già una quota alta, saremmo a -3 e non ci sarebbero tutti questi psicodrammi.
> Ma la sta tenendo da 103 e noi non possiamo stargli dietro a questo ritmo.
> Fatevene una ragione e impegnatevi di più nelle gufate al Napoli.


ma cosa c'entra il napoli... stiamo facendo schifo.
ci sono problemi storici che non sono risolti, anzi se ne aggiungono di nuovi.

e poi se il napoli fa 103 punti significa che in questo campionato non è impossibile farne 110.
il napoli calerà, noi possiamo arrivare 1i o 5i ma stiamo sbagliando tutto e stiamo facendo schifo. 
basta guardare ai risultati prima di commentare, commentiamo oltre ai risultati.


----------



## sunburn (9 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra il napoli... stiamo facendo schifo.
> ci sono problemi storici che non sono risolti, anzi se ne aggiungono di nuovi.
> 
> e poi se il napoli fa 103 punti significa che in questo campionato non è impossibile farne 110.
> ...


Noi stiamo facendo come l’anno scorso, da tutti i punti di vista.
A livello statistico abbiamo due punti in meno, segnato 3 gol in meno e subiti 4 in meno(che fine ha fatto la “difesa colabrodo” di cui si parlava fino dieci giorni fa?).
Dal punto di vista delle prestazioni, anche l’anno scorso nella prima parte di stagione abbiamo fatto diverse partite oscene. Ci siam già dimenticati le due sconfitte di fila con Fiorentina e Sassuolo, le vittorie sofferte con Spezia e Torino, il quasi suicidio di Bologna, la rimonta rocambolesca e fortunosa in casa col Verona ecc?

Dispiace che in sede di mercato non si siano colmate le lacune che avevamo. I dirigenti hanno puntato quasi tutto su De Ketelaere per alzare il livello, ma per ora si sta rivelando una scelta sbagliata perché non ci ha dato nulla. L’inevitabile conseguenza è che siamo gli stessi dell’anno scorso, con tutti i pregi e difetti. Speriamo di portare a casa i tre punti contro la Fiorentina. Poi ci si rivede a gennaio e da lì vedremo cosa succederà.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al netto di tutte le critiche legittime a Pioli mi chiedo chi si pensa possa venire al Milan al posto suo.
> Quali sarebbero questi top che accetterebbero di allenare una squadra che ha dei proprietari che NON se ne fregano di vincere?


Abbiamo bisogno di in allenatore semplice uno che fa giocare un calciatore che metta 3 centrocampisti. Un allenatore semplice è Ranieri.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Novembre 2022)

Io sono sempre dell'idea che si debba impostare la partita dall'inizio con i migliori giocatori, eventualmente da togliere nel corso della partita possibilmente col risultato in tasca...
Quando a fronte di una enormità di assenze per infortuni e squalifiche fai anche il turnover qualcosa nel cervello del mister non funziona. Per me era e resterà sempre Piollo anche se ha vinto uno scudo.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di in allenatore semplice uno che fa giocare un calciatore che *metta 3 centrocampisti*. Un allenatore semplice è Ranieri.


Anche questa sua idiosincrasia per i 3 centrocampisti è da analisi psicologica...


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 4,5M per questo cesso che si inventa il turnover ad una settimana dalla pausa mondiale
> L'avevo detto che tutti questi soldi gli avevano dato alla testa.
> Somaro.


Somaro lui?Ti sbagli amico,lui è un volpone,i somari da traino cercali in sede,ammesso ne abbiamo ancora una dopo aver venduto Casa Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo bisogno di in allenatore semplice uno che fa giocare un calciatore che metta 3 centrocampisti. Un allenatore semplice è Ranieri.



Anche Ranieri verrebbe massacrato dopo due partite non vinte. 
Pioli non è un genio ma bisogna anche ricordare che quando si ha a disposizione poca roba è molto più facile sbagliare.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Anche questa sua idiosincrasia per i 3 centrocampisti è da analisi psicologica...


Assurdo, però questi sono pagati milioni quindi dobbiamo stare zitti che loro sanno quello che fanno, a detta delle veline.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche Ranieri verrebbe massacrato dopo due partite non vinte.
> Pioli non è un genio ma bisogna anche ricordare che quando si ha a disposizione poca roba è molto più facile sbagliare.



Penso invece che Pioli sbaglia quando deve inventarsi qualcosa. Ieri tenere una difesa a 3 è stato uno scempio. Ci mettevamo 6000 passeggini per attaccare la porta tutte in orizzontali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Penso invece che Pioli sbaglia quando deve inventarsi qualcosa. Ieri tenere una difesa a 3 è stato uno scempio. Ci mettevamo 6000 passeggini per attaccare la porta tutte in orizzontali.



La difesa a 3 schierata proprio contro la cremonese (e con l'aggiunta del tordo Billy Ballo più avanzato, Mr.Ciao, Diaz e Messias contemporaneamente più Origi) resterà nella storia come la peggior squadra mai schierata su un campo di serie A.

Impossibile che a fare questi errori sia un somaro che si ciuccia 4,5M dal nuovo contratto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Novembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Somaro lui?Ti sbagli amico,lui è un volpone,i somari da traino cercali in sede,ammesso ne abbiamo ancora una dopo aver venduto Casa Milan.



Oltre a loro vorrei aggiungere anche le sue veline, ma poi sarei accusato di fare flame  
Chissà se ora avranno aperto gli occhi, ma ne dubito.

L'importante era difendere a spada tratta qualunque errore commesso, mai ammettere nulla, "3 punti, silenzio, primo, secondo, hip hip hurrà"


----------



## folletto (9 Novembre 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Anche questa sua idiosincrasia per i 3 centrocampisti è da analisi psicologica...


Che poi i 3 in mezzo hanno fatto la sua fortuna e ci hanno fatto mettere lo scudetto sul petto. Se ne sarà reso conto?


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La difesa a 3 schierata proprio contro la cremonese (e con l'aggiunta del tordo Billy Ballo più avanzato, Mr.Ciao, Diaz e Messias contemporaneamente più Origi) resterà nella storia come la peggior squadra mai schierata su un campo di serie A.
> 
> Impossibile che a fare questi errori sia un somaro che si ciuccia 4,5M dal nuovo contratto


Si hai attento ,sei nel mirino se è quando vinceremo, ci sono le veline che ti vieteranno di salire sul carro....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Novembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si hai attento ,sei nel mirino se è quando vinceremo, ci sono le veline che ti vieteranno di salire sul carro....



Le veline stiano ben attente che non passi qualcuno a chiudere e a sigillare i tombini in cui si sono rifugiati dopo l'oscenità vista ieri sera in campo  

Questo discorso del carro è sempre stato ridicolo.
Al pari del "se non ti va bene vai a tifare inter".
Sono i classici discorsi di chi non sa argomentare e si rifiuta di accettare, foderandosi gli occhi, che anche la sua squadra commette errori.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Le veline stiano ben attente che non passi qualcuno a chiudere e a sigillare i tombini in cui si sono rifugiati dopo l'oscenità vista ieri sera in campo
> 
> Questo discorso del carro è sempre stato ridicolo.
> Al pari del "se non ti va bene vai a tifare inter".
> Sono i classici discorsi di chi non sa argomentare e si rifiuta di accettare, foderandosi gli occhi, che anche la sua squadra commette errori.


Aggiungiamoci la perla: " se sei così bravo manda curriculum" tanto caro a @willcoyote85. E ti va ancora bene che non ti hanno detto ancora, tifosetto di tastiera.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Novembre 2022)

ieri Pioli malissimo, non lo critico mai, ma ieri non ci ha capito nulla. E' partito pensando a una partita aperta, come fa la Cremonese di solito, e di fronte alla nuova realtà del bus in area è stato totalmente incapace di cambiare in corsa, cosa che non gli riesce mai troppo bene. Comunque capita sbagliare, ci mancherebbe. Alla fine abbiamo 2 punti in meno dell'anno scorso, il nostro cammino lo stiamo facendo. Più che altro è il Napoli che viaggia a mille.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oltre a loro vorrei aggiungere anche le sue veline, *ma poi sarei accusato di fare flame*
> Chissà se ora avranno aperto gli occhi, ma ne dubito.
> 
> L'importante era difendere a spada tratta qualunque errore commesso, mai ammettere nulla, "3 punti, silenzio, primo, secondo, hip hip hurrà"


Io esprimo la mia opinione ,se poi e' flame allora prendero' atto che siamo ancora sotto un governo di sinistra.


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Novembre 2022)

Come noto, ho sempre difeso Pioli ma ieri sera quella formazione iniziale è stata imbarazzante, a partire dalla difesa a 3 per difendere contro il nulla. Purtroppo non è la prima volta quest'anno perchè era già successo a Verona (Adli messo titolare all'ultimo) ed a Sassuolo dove cambiò 5-6 partite dalla gara contro il Bologna con risultati a dir poco scadenti. 

Infatti non credo che il problema sia che si è montato la testa. Pioli sbaglia perchè la rosa che gli è stata messa a disposizione anche quest'anno ha limiti enormi ed evidentemente lui è il primo ad aver bocciato il mercato estivo. Va bene l'inserimento, va bene la calma, ma siamo in pratica a metà novembre, 14 partite sono già state giocate ed un intero girone di Champions disputato eppure gente come Vranchx e Adli non si è vista e Thiaw ha giocato ieri la prima da titolare. Quindi o questi sono talmente acerbi da non meritare di giocare neanche contro lo Spezia o la Cremonese e quindi non sono all'altezza di questa squadra o Pioli sta dilapidando del talento vero in panchina e fatico a credere all'ipotesi dell'allenatore masochista. Penso ad Empoli dove schierò un Calabria non al 100% per poi perderlo per 2 mesi pur di non vedere Dest. Questo la dice lunga sulla considerazione dei nuovi acquisti.

Secondo me per evitare disastri come quelli di Cremona da un lato Pioli deve seguire il modello Napoli di Sarri, in cui fino a quando agonizzano sul terreno giocano sempre quei 13-14 giocatori, e dall'altro deve avere un confronto diretto con la società perchè se sente che manca qualcosa è ora di farsi sentire per gennaio perchè si può ancora arrivare primi ma non si può escludere neanche di poter arrivare quinti o sesti vedendo la bagarre clamorosa che ci sarà quest'anno in alta classifica.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Novembre 2022)

Per me la soluzione è il 3 :

Centrocampo a tre.

Tre ore alla settimana in più di solo allenamento sui cross.

Cmnq senza la spinta di Leao (involuto mentalmente) e Theo rimane poco.


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Come noto, ho sempre difeso Pioli ma ieri sera quella formazione iniziale è stata imbarazzante, a partire dalla difesa a 3 per difendere contro il nulla. Purtroppo non è la prima volta quest'anno perchè era già successo a Verona (Adli messo titolare all'ultimo) ed a Sassuolo dove cambiò 5-6 partite dalla gara contro il Bologna con risultati a dir poco scadenti.
> 
> Infatti non credo che il problema sia che si è montato la testa. Pioli sbaglia perchè la rosa che gli è stata messa a disposizione anche quest'anno ha limiti enormi ed evidentemente lui è il primo ad aver bocciato il mercato estivo. Va bene l'inserimento, va bene la calma, ma siamo in pratica a metà novembre, 14 partite sono già state giocate ed un intero girone di Champions disputato eppure gente come Vranchx e Adli non si è vista e Thiaw ha giocato ieri la prima da titolare. Quindi o questi sono talmente acerbi da non meritare di giocare neanche contro lo Spezia o la Cremonese e quindi non sono all'altezza di questa squadra o Pioli sta dilapidando del talento vero in panchina e fatico a credere all'ipotesi dell'allenatore masochista. Penso ad Empoli dove schierò un Calabria non al 100% per poi perderlo per 2 mesi pur di non vedere Dest. Questo la dice lunga sulla considerazione dei nuovi acquisti.
> 
> Secondo me per evitare disastri come quelli di Cremona da un lato Pioli deve seguire il modello Napoli di Sarri, in cui fino a quando agonizzano sul terreno giocano sempre quei 13-14 giocatori, e dall'altro deve avere un confronto diretto con la società perchè se sente che manca qualcosa è ora di farsi sentire per gennaio perchè si può ancora arrivare primi ma non si può escludere neanche di poter arrivare quinti o sesti vedendo la bagarre clamorosa che ci sarà quest'anno in alta classifica.


Concordo con te ma come al solito dopo una prestazione invereconda aspetto tutta la notte prima di esprimermi. 

Ragazzi sono due mesi che giochiamo senza fascia destra. Abbiamo tre terzini lì e sono tutti fuori, Piero Silva è encomiabile ma non il terzino di spinta che serve al nostro gioco. E qui dentro sottovalutiamo sempre l'importanza di Salamella, che sarà scarso ma fa un movimento senza palla e ha una dinamicità pari a nessuno nella nostra rosa.

Certo che a Cremona devi vincere anche giocando con la primavera, però insomma se domenica chiudiamo al secondo posto questa prima tranche, con tutte le difficoltà affrontate in questi mesi, sarei contento lo stesso. E poi se il Napoli continua così rischia di fare 100 punti...che gli vuoi dire?


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Novembre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Concordo con te ma come al solito dopo una prestazione invereconda aspetto tutta la notte prima di esprimermi.
> 
> Ragazzi sono due mesi che giochiamo senza fascia destra. Abbiamo tre terzini lì e sono tutti fuori, Piero Silva è encomiabile ma non il terzino di spinta che serve al nostro gioco. E qui dentro sottovalutiamo sempre l'importanza di Salamella, che sarà scarso ma fa un movimento senza palla e ha una dinamicità pari a nessuno nella nostra rosa.
> 
> Certo che a Cremona devi vincere anche giocando con la primavera, però insomma se domenica chiudiamo al secondo posto questa prima tranche, con tutte le difficoltà affrontate in questi mesi, sarei contento lo stesso. E poi se il Napoli continua così rischia di fare 100 punti...che gli vuoi dire?


Hai ragione, infatti, anche se a qualcuno darà fastidio ammetterlo, l'assenza di Calabria pesa eccome perchè non abbiamo da un mese a questa parte nessuno che porti via l'uomo a Messias ed offra sovrapposizioni anche a destra. Si torna sempre al mercato perchè è vero che ora pure Dest è infortunato ma fino a 2 partite fa non lo era e Pioli gli preferiva comunque un terzino bloccato come Kalulu. Se al posto di Dest avessi preso qualcuno di già pronto e rodato, un banale Zappacosta, magari ora avresti a disposizione Calabria o ieri sera Pioli non si sarebbe dovuto inventare una sorta di difesa a 3.

Sul resto concordo ma non credo che il Napoli manterrà sempre questo ritmo. Purtroppo però quest'anno ricorda tremendamente il 2020/2021 e ci sono tante big in pochi punti. C'è il rischio che magari arrivi anche ai quarti di Champions, sbagli 2-3 partite a marzo e dalla lotta per lo scudetto ti ritrovi a difendere il quarto posto. Secondo me abbiamo la qualità per evitarlo ma la società deve dare una mano.


----------



## bmb (9 Novembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti, anche se a qualcuno darà fastidio ammetterlo, l'assenza di Calabria pesa eccome perchè non abbiamo da un mese a questa parte nessuno che porti via l'uomo a Messias ed offra sovrapposizioni anche a destra. Si torna sempre al mercato perchè è vero che ora pure Dest è infortunato ma fino a 2 partite fa non lo era e Pioli gli preferiva comunque un terzino bloccato come Kalulu. Se al posto di Dest avessi preso qualcuno di già pronto e rodato, un banale Zappacosta, magari ora avresti a disposizione Calabria o ieri sera Pioli non si sarebbe dovuto inventare una sorta di difesa a 3.
> 
> Sul resto concordo ma non credo che il Napoli manterrà sempre questo ritmo. Purtroppo però quest'anno ricorda tremendamente il 2020/2021 e ci sono tante big in pochi punti. C'è il rischio che magari arrivi anche ai quarti di Champions, sbagli 2-3 partite a marzo e dalla lotta per lo scudetto ti ritrovi a difendere il quarto posto. Secondo me abbiamo la qualità per evitarlo ma la società deve dare una mano.


Anche per me alla fine il Napoli farà i classici 80/85 punti. Sto sputando il veleno perché dovevamo uscire con almeno 4 punti dalle ultime due trasferte. A Torino potevamo essere due a zero in 5 minuti e invece abbiamo perso. Ieri sera la partita non sarebbe mai dovuta essere in discussione. Il Napoli perderà punti e tanti entro la diciannovesima e noi dovevamo essere lì. Invece sarà un miracolo arrivargli a 4/5 punti al giro di boa.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Noi stiamo facendo come l’anno scorso, da tutti i punti di vista.
> A livello statistico abbiamo due punti in meno, segnato 3 gol in meno e subiti 4 in meno(che fine ha fatto la “difesa colabrodo” di cui si parlava fino dieci giorni fa?).
> Dal punto di vista delle prestazioni, anche l’anno scorso nella prima parte di stagione abbiamo fatto diverse partite oscene. Ci siam già dimenticati le due sconfitte di fila con Fiorentina e Sassuolo, le vittorie sofferte con Spezia e Torino, il quasi suicidio di Bologna, la rimonta rocambolesca e fortunosa in casa col Verona ecc?
> 
> Dispiace che in sede di mercato non si siano colmate le lacune che avevamo. I dirigenti hanno puntato quasi tutto su De Ketelaere per alzare il livello, ma per ora si sta rivelando una scelta sbagliata perché non ci ha dato nulla. L’inevitabile conseguenza è che siamo gli stessi dell’anno scorso, con tutti i pregi e difetti. Speriamo di portare a casa i tre punti contro la Fiorentina. Poi ci si rivede a gennaio e da lì vedremo cosa succederà.


Con la differenza non marginale che abbiamo passato il girone di CL nel frattempo...

Sono d'accordo con te. Le cose stanno proprio cosi. La vera novità è il cammino da eroi Marvel del Napoli (pure in Champions), cosa che fa poi saltare tutte le considerazioni portando come sempre al paradosso.

Per me ti diro questa Serie A è anche molto competitiva, piu della passata stagione, per cui il Napoli è una sorpresa al quadrato finora. Ma sempre per un discorso equilibrato e razionale, è logico che calino nella seconda parte riportando i valori ad un livello logico (gia a gennaio pronti via incroceranno Inter e Juve in pochi giorni e vedremo).
Se non succederà e dovessero fare 100 punti, che ci possiamo fare? Bravi loro.

Noi alla fine siamo sul pezzo, punto piu punto meno, pure se vedere un -8 fa notizia e i giornali ci marciano. Riguardo CDK, per le ragioni di cui sopra, rimandiamo la sentenza piu avanti.


----------



## folletto (9 Novembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per me la soluzione è il 3 :
> 
> Centrocampo a tre.
> 
> ...


Per me se avesse gli uomini adatti e i cambi potrebbe tranquillamente giocare col 4231 ma non ha cambi per ruotare con Benna e Tonali (mentre qualche giocatore più adatto per giocare a 3 l’abbiamo) e un solo giocatore davvero incisivo tra gli esterni di attacco. Il 4231 con Diaz/Deket in questa condizione è una follia.
PS ovviamente il mio è un discorso generale, non mi riferisco a ieri quando probabilmente lo stratega aveva la febbre molto alta o era stato colpito da un piccolo ictus.


----------



## nybreath (9 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con la differenza non marginale che abbiamo passato il girone di CL nel frattempo...
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te. Le cose stanno proprio cosi. La vera novità è il cammino da eroi Marvel del Napoli (pure in Champions), cosa che fa poi saltare tutte le considerazioni portando come sempre al paradosso.
> 
> ...



Se per la serie A é competitiva nel senso che siamo tutte squadre mediocri che se la giocano tra di loro, sono d'accordo.

Noi l anno scorso abbiamo vinto perché le altre hanno fatto una piu schifo delle altre, e nello schifo generale noi abbiamo tenuto un po di decenza, ma non é che l anno scorso la squadra era forte o completa. Invece pare che Pioli/squadra/societa si siano sopravvalutati, con lo scudo, e si siano dimenticati che, la squadra é incompleta, e che a mala pena facciamo bene con i 4-5 titolari forti che abbiamo, e senza siamo da partite come Torino e Cremonese.

É molto grave che Pioli crede che senza Theo e Giroud puo permettersi di non schierare Leao per 90 minuti, non sono mai stato contrario a Pioli che ritengo non campione, ma buon allenatore, ma ieri Pioli ha peccato di grande incosapevolezza della forza della squadra.

Noi una Cremonese probabilmente e non sicuramente la battiamo con tutti i titolari, se poi consapevolmente ti azzoppi e tieni fuori l unico vero giocatore che ti puo fare un 1v1, perche ieri rebic non ne ha vinto 1, diaz cosi cosi, messia non ne parliamo. Come voleva batter la Cremonese, questo vorrei sapere, 11 di loro schierati in difesa, fuori Leao e Theo nessuno che ti vince 1v1 e ti crea superiorita, fuori Giroud, nessuno che in area ti vince un duello aereo, da fuori non abbiamo tirato praticamente mai, anche sta cosa poi...

Leao doveva giocare, poi magari se si passava in vantaggio lo levavi, ma che Leao si riposa e non fai un gol alla Cremonese, che riposa a fare?. Pioli ha creduto che sarebbe stata una passeggiata o sta sopravvalutando la panchina, questi sono errori non da poco. Non si puo fare un punto tra torino e cremonese, continuo a vedere e rivedere questa cosa, Pioli contro le squadre salvezza, chiuse, fa sempre male.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Novembre 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Se per la serie A é competitiva nel senso che siamo tutte squadre mediocri che se la giocano tra di loro, sono d'accordo.
> 
> Noi l anno scorso abbiamo vinto perché le altre hanno fatto una piu schifo delle altre, e nello schifo generale noi abbiamo tenuto un po di decenza, ma non é che l anno scorso la squadra era forte o completa. Invece pare che Pioli/squadra/societa si siano sopravvalutati, con lo scudo, e si siano dimenticati che, la squadra é incompleta, e che a mala pena facciamo bene con i 4-5 titolari forti che abbiamo, e senza siamo da partite come Torino e Cremonese.
> 
> ...


Bah visione troppo estremista ed esagerata.

I risultati in Europa delle ultime stagione testimoniano che la Serie A al contrario è in crescita. Qui si fa sempre abuso della parola "schifo" 

La Serie A è competitiva nel senso che è molto equilibrata. Ci sono almeno 7 squadre che possono competere per posizioni di vertice, con un livello abbastanza omogeneo.

Riguardo Leao, ci sta, pure se ieri quando è entrato è stato tra i peggiori in campo, quindi non limiterei il discorso a lui.

Vero che soffriamo con le squadre di bassa classifica. Noi come Milan, non Pioli.


----------



## El picinin (9 Novembre 2022)

Spesso si passa da essere geni a c.......ni,in base al risultato,nemmeno io condivido a pieno le scelte di ieri,ma il primo tempo si poteva tranquillamente essere in vantaggio, e portare la partita a casa,Pioli non ha fatto grossi danni a livello tattico,ma e più visibile che manchi fame e cattiveria in alcuni,poi ci sono le assenze,qualcuno sottovaluta Saele, e Calabria, che non sono fuoriclasse,ma per questo Milan,Sono importanti.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Novembre 2022)

Ieri ha sbagliato e ci è costato due punti.


----------



## El picinin (9 Novembre 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato e ci è costato due punti.


Avrà anche sbagliato,ma chi è subentrato ha fatto peggio di chi e entrato,e Rebic che e rimasto in campo ha fatto peggio di Origi.


----------



## PoloNegativo (9 Novembre 2022)

Che poi... al di là di Leao messo quando non c'erano più spazi... togliere sul finale Tonali, che ci ha salvato innumerevoli volte tra gol e assist allo scadere è qualcosa che difficilmente si riesce a spiegare.


----------



## nybreath (9 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah visione troppo estremista ed esagerata.
> 
> I risultati in Europa delle ultime stagione testimoniano che la Serie A al contrario è in crescita. Qui si fa sempre abuso della parola "schifo"
> 
> ...



É una visione post furia da sconfitta Torino e pareggio Cremonese.

Sicuramente é equilibrata, magari pure in crescita, ma tecnicamente stiamo persi. In italia le giovanili sono terribili, come strutture e come criteri, forse il Napoli sta giocando un calcio decente, ma juve inter e milan vivono di sprazzi e non tanto altro.

Per me é piu un costante calo anche del calcio europeo, vedasi come stanno pure barca liverpool etc.

Tanta tattica in Italia, ma tecnica individuale davvero inesistente, ovvio che esce uno un po capace come Kvara e sembra un campione, se in partite come quella di ieri hai 3 davanti che non vincono un 1v1 a morire.

Per me ci sta una grande mancanza di qualita, anche nelle top 5 nel nostro campionato, e noi sotto questo di punto di vista stiamo davvero messi male.


----------



## Solo (9 Novembre 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, infatti, anche se a qualcuno darà fastidio ammetterlo, l'assenza di Calabria pesa eccome perchè non abbiamo da un mese a questa parte nessuno che porti via l'uomo a Messias ed offra sovrapposizioni anche a destra. Si torna sempre al mercato perchè è vero che ora pure Dest è infortunato ma fino a 2 partite fa non lo era e Pioli gli preferiva comunque un terzino bloccato come Kalulu. Se al posto di Dest avessi preso qualcuno di già pronto e rodato, un banale Zappacosta, magari ora avresti a disposizione Calabria o ieri sera Pioli non si sarebbe dovuto inventare una sorta di difesa a 3.
> 
> Sul resto concordo ma non credo che il Napoli manterrà sempre questo ritmo. Purtroppo però quest'anno ricorda tremendamente il 2020/2021 e ci sono tante big in pochi punti. C'è il rischio che magari arrivi anche ai quarti di Champions, sbagli 2-3 partite a marzo e dalla lotta per lo scudetto ti ritrovi a difendere il quarto posto. Secondo me abbiamo la qualità per evitarlo ma la società deve dare una mano.


Fino alla sosta di marzo il nostro calendario sarà semplicemente ingiocabile

4: Salernitana in trasferta 
8: Roma in casa
11: Torino in casa - Coppa Italia
14: Lecce in trasferta 
18: Supercoppa con l'Inter in Arabia 
24: Lazio in casa
29: Sassuolo in trasferta
5: Inter in trasferta 
12: Torino in casa
14: Tottenham in casa
19: Monza in trasferta 
26: Atalanta in casa
31/1/2: eventuali quarti di finale di coppa Italia con Fiorentina/Sampdoria
5: Fiorentina in trasferta 
8: Tottenham iI trasferta 
12: Salernitana in casa
19: Udinese in casa

Poi stop per le nazionali e ripartiamo il 2 aprile ovviamente in trasferta a Napoli...

Per me rischiamo seriamente di arrivare a fine gennaio fuori dalle 4, e attenzione che se riparte la valanga degli infortuni rischiamo grosso.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Novembre 2022)

5 punti persi tra Torino e Cremona per colpa sua.

Mai piaciuto, lo scudetto grazie ma è stata tanta fortuna.

Sta viaggiando sulle ali della presunzione e dell'essere perfetto (che assolutamente non è).

Il rinnovo è stata una pazzia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Novembre 2022)

Gestione sempre piu fallimentare. Al momento ci sta capendo pochissimo. La squadra alla fine porta a casa risultati e siamo in buona posizione, ma ci vogliono 2 partite per finire fuori dalla zona Champions. Anche oggi i suoi cambi non sono stati proprio geniali.
Abbiamo giocato quasi un girone di Serie A ed abbiamo sofferto praticamente qualsiasi partita (le uniche nette erano contro Juventus e Bologna, mi pare).

La gestione dei nuovo acquisti é forse la peggior gestione vista sin dai tempi di Leonardo. Praticamente ignora tutti, e poi li butta in situazioni a caso. Vranckx oggi é entrato ad un punto della partita dove non aveva alcun senso inserirlo. Ma almeno ha mostrato belli gesti tecnici che un Krunic nemmeno si sogna ed é risultato decisivo con il suo crossa. Domanda spotanea: Per quale motivo ad oggi ha giocato solo il cesso bosniaco? Misteri della vita.

La tattica 'palla a Leao e lui salta tutti' non funziona piu. Deve darsi una svegliata e trovare un modo per inserire anche i nuovi che ormai sono qui da diversi mesi. Vranckx oggi ne é una dimostrazione. Chissa cosa avrebbero fatto Adli e lui con qualche occasione in campo anziche i soliti conosciuti.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Novembre 2022)

Se fosse un uomo stasera nonostante la vittoria dovrebbe rassegnare le dimissioni, ovviamente non lo farà, chi glielo fa fare di dimettersi quando dalla sua ha ancora molti tifosi che lo difendono, d'altra parte chi PoSsIaMo PrEnDiAmO aL pOsTo Suo?
maledetto il giorno che l'hanno rinnovato


----------



## Swaitak (13 Novembre 2022)

Ormai da i numeri


----------



## Zenos (13 Novembre 2022)

Fuori di testa,ancora una volta ha regalato 80 minuti. Partita cambiata con Vrankx ed il passaggio a 3 a centrocampo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

Ha perso il bandolo della matassa.


----------



## Solo (13 Novembre 2022)

Siamo in una fase di grande involuzione.

Spero rifletta molto in questi due mesi perché in questa prima parte di stagione per me il suo contributo è stato negativo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Novembre 2022)

Speriamo che approfitti della sosta per riprendere in mano la situazione, perché ci stavamo avviando verso il precipizio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Novembre 2022)

Non ci ha capito niente. Non sta capendo niente, la squadra gioca male, nessuno straccio di gioco. Piollegri, sei pure lento a comprendere che Vranckx è nettamente più forte di Krunic. Buongiorno.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Novembre 2022)

Magari prima o poi la smette di fare il filosofo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Novembre 2022)

Secondo in classifica, scudetto e passaggio agli ottavi di champions che non si vedeva da un eternità con una banda di scappati di casa.
Forse ci siamo dimenticati di chi eravamo prima del suo arrivo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ormai da i numeri



Caspita, finalmente un degno avversario


----------



## Solo (13 Novembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Secondo in classifica, scudetto e passaggio agli ottavi di champions che non si vedeva da un eternità con una banda di scappati di casa.
> Forse ci siamo dimenticati di chi eravamo prima del suo arrivo.


Passaggio agli ottavi quando avevi nel girone una squadra da lotta salvezza (Dinamo) e una da EL (Salisburgo).

Secondo posto in Serie A con Inter e Juve che in questa prima parte di stagione hanno sbandato per lunghi tratti, tanto che li abbiamo (giustamente) perculati parecchio.


----------



## Albijol (13 Novembre 2022)

Bello il 4312 giampaoliano, ma torna umile per dio.


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Passaggio agli ottavi quando avevi nel girone una squadra da lotta salvezza (Dinamo) e una da EL (Salisburgo).
> 
> Secondo posto in Serie A con Inter e Juve che in questa prima parte di stagione hanno sbandato per lunghi tratti, tanto che li abbiamo (giustamente) perculati parecchio.


Secondo me non siamo molto obiettivi.
In primis la dinamo squadra da lotta salvezza ha sconfitto il Chelsea.
Tiri in ballo Inter e Juve che infatti stanno dietro, siamo secondi dietro a un Napoli da record che ha speso tanto e ha una rosa infinitamente più forte della nostra, non L’ allenatore.


----------



## El picinin (13 Novembre 2022)

In siciliano si chiamano sticchiare,attacchi di nervosismo che hanno le donne in crisi nervosa,ecco quello che vedo da parte di noi tifosi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Novembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> *Secondo me non siamo molto obiettivi.*
> In primis la dinamo squadra da lotta salvezza ha sconfitto il Chelsea.
> Tiri in ballo Inter e Juve che infatti stanno dietro, siamo secondi dietro a un Napoli da record che ha speso tanto e ha una rosa infinitamente più forte della nostra, non L’ allenatore.



Beh, tu quando hai visto il sorteggio champions (della fase i gironi) non hai forse esultato?
O pensavi davvero di arrivare 3 o 4 in un girone con dinamo, chelsea, salisburgo e Milan?

Ti dirò, visto come stava andando il Chelsea di Tuchel, pensavo addirittura al passaggio del turno con la 1° posizione in classifica.


----------



## El picinin (13 Novembre 2022)

Se l anno scorso si e gridato al miracolo per lo scudetto un motivo c'è ,abbiamo una squadra inadeguata a livelli alti ,ma invece molti di noi sono convinti che abbiamo uno squadrone,altro che Pioli il problema,io il nervoso che mi fa fare.Leao nemmeno Ballo Toure,senza testa,da vendere anche per 60 Milioni.


----------



## Miro (13 Novembre 2022)

Deve smetterla con questo fetish su Krunic e mettere il centrocampo a 3 piuttosto che sto trequartista monco.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Novembre 2022)

vittoria grazie a kulovic..ed è già la seconda volta..è chiaro che se continui a vincere con gol all ultimo minuto (in questo caso pure fortuito) non vai lontano

ricorda gattuso quando all ultimo si vinceva grazie ai gol di romagnoli 

il rinnovo è stato un errore..si deve salire di livello con un altro allenatore

maldini sarà il responsabile numero uno se le cose andranno male


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Novembre 2022)

Gli conviene approfittare della sosta mondiali per riordinare le idee, perché ultimamente - cercando di fare il fenomeno - sta facendo vedere cose veramente indegne...


----------



## bmb (13 Novembre 2022)

Tirando le somme, forse è mancato un po' di irrazionalità. Vranckx avrebbe dovuto giocare molto di più. Così come CDK, su cui avrebbe dovuto insistere (non è che Diaz sia sto fenomeno). 

Speriamo di aver pagato del tutto i conti con gli infortuni. In quel caso, partiremo da favoriti a gennaio, nonostante il -8.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2022)

non sono riuscito a vedere bene la partita ma non ho capito dove ha giocato krunic. in pratica non si è visto tutta la partita.
la formazione iniziale per me ci stava, ma cambi tardivi e confusionari.
bene thiaw ho piacere che lo abbia messo al posto di kjaer che è un pericolo pubblico, ma tanto lo avrà fatto per paura di infortuni pre mondiale, perchè a kjaer interessa quello.

oggi non lo critico perchè la squadra non andava proprio, ma per me questo non ha più niente da dare al milan..
il rinnovo sa tanto di regalo pre-pensionamento. così non potremo esonerarlo.
i calcoli in dirigenza li san fare benissimo.


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Novembre 2022)

Vranckx e thiaw non sono le quarte scelte dopo gabbia e pobega.. Che lo capisca anche lui


----------



## El picinin (13 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sono riuscito a vedere bene la partita ma non ho capito dove ha giocato krunic. in pratica non si è visto tutta la partita.
> la formazione iniziale per me ci stava, ma cambi tardivi e confusionari.
> bene thiaw ho piacere che lo abbia messo al posto di kjaer che è un pericolo pubblico, ma tanto lo avrà fatto per paura di infortuni pre mondiale, perchè a kjaer interessa quello.
> 
> ...


Dunque abbiamo un dirigente che rinnova una pippa di allenatore sapendo che andrà male, e che le conseguenze dei cattivi risultati li pagherà lui in primis,Direi che è tutto molto logico.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vittoria grazie a kulovic..ed è già la seconda volta..è chiaro che se continui a vincere con gol all ultimo minuto (in questo caso pure fortuito) non vai lontano
> 
> ricorda gattuso quando all ultimo si vinceva grazie ai gol di romagnoli
> 
> ...



Se andranno bene sarà fortuna ovviamente?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Dunque abbiamo un dirigente che rinnova una pippa di allenatore sapendo che andrà male, e che le conseguenze dei cattivi risultati li pagherà lui in primis,Direi che è tutto molto logico.


lui non pagherà proprio niente.
paolo è li perchè non chiede nulla alla società quindi tranquillo che rimarrà a lungo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Dunque abbiamo un dirigente che rinnova una pippa di allenatore sapendo che andrà male, e che le conseguenze dei cattivi risultati li pagherà lui in primis,Direi che è tutto molto logico.



Certo ormai è chiaro che Maldini sceglie esclusivamente pensando a danneggiare il Milan.


----------



## Mika (13 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ormai è chiaro che Maldini sceglie esclusivamente pensando a danneggiare il Milan.


Rivoglio Giampaolo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Rivoglio Giampaolo



Approfitta della pausa per riprenderti


----------



## Mika (13 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Approfitta della pausa per riprenderti


Devo vivere un mese e mezzo sperando che i nostri pochi nazionali non si rompno... altro che aproffittare 

PS: io difendo Pioli.  A volte sbaglia ci sta ma nel complesso non sta facendo i danni che leggo qui. Certo perdere Maignan, Calabria, Saele, Florenzi tutti assieme non è il massimo.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se andranno bene sarà fortuna ovviamente?


beh no che c'entra


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Novembre 2022)

Ha avuto un lutto pioli stasera? Non si è capito


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh no che c'entra



A me pare che quando le cose vanno bene nessuno ne riconosce i meriti mentre nei momenti in cui vanno male si cerca subito il colpevole unico. Maldini sbaglia eccome ma non è l’unico artefice dei successi né degli insuccessi.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Novembre 2022)

io mi riferivo al discorso di PIoli

se PIoli fa male (e ho seri dubbi vada diversamente a questo punto) la colpa è di Maldini nell'averlo rinnovato (con tempistiche demenziali peraltro)


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io mi riferivo al discorso di PIoli
> 
> se PIoli fa male (e ho seri dubbi vada diversamente a questo punto) la colpa è di Maldini nell'averlo rinnovato (con tempistiche demenziali peraltro)



Ma, perdonami, cosa intendi per “fa male”? Che non rivince il Campionato?


----------



## ILMAGO (13 Novembre 2022)

Dopo oggi potrebbe aver trovato la mossa che ci svolta la stagione: Vranckx trequartista.

in quel caso i 3 in mezzo (vertice alto) sarebbero tonali Bennacer Vranckx. In panca Krunic Pobega X (da acquistare).

a destra a quel punto ne hai troppi: DiaZ, messias, Cdk, Salemakers.

A gennaio bastano 3 mosse (in ottica sostenibilità finanziaria):

- puoi dare in prestito (rigorosamente in A) Adli (per vedere di che pasta è fatto e per farlo rientrare alla base per potenzialmente krunic a giugno).
- puoi cedere salemakers (o Messias, chi è utile a monetizzare) per 10-15 milioni.
- giri quei 10-15 milioni ad un anticipo di ulteriori 8-10 di quelli estivi per comprare fin da subito un centrocampista di livello potenzialmente titolare per averne 4 di livello più Pobega e Krunic cambi (totale 6 per tre ruoli). Con 20/25 milioni un mediano di buon livello lo si trova credo in giro per il mondo.

Così svoltiamo la stagione.
In serie A e in Champions.
Speriamo Maldini o Massara leggano il forum.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Novembre 2022)

Bravo mister, almeno nel primo tempo nessuna Guarpiolata.

Si può discutere su Thiaw e Krunic, ma tanto le alternative non erano Nesta e Kakà


----------



## El picinin (13 Novembre 2022)

Gli ameriggani se 2 anni non andiamo in champions stappano bottiglie e a Maldini danno l aumento,tutto nella norma.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Gli ameriggani se 2 anni non andiamo in champions stappano bottiglie e a Maldini danno l aumento,tutto nella norma.



I proprietari stanno ancora “piangendo“ per lo scudetto vinto senza volerlo.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo ormai è chiaro che Maldini sceglie esclusivamente pensando a danneggiare il Milan.



È palese dai.
Anche quando ha speso 5 milioni per Messias.
Poteva andare dal Chelsea e metterli sul tavolo per Pulisic o Ziyech no?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> È palese dai.
> Anche quando ha speso 5 milioni per Messias.
> Poteva andare dal Chelsea e metterli sul tavolo per Pulisic o Ziyech no?



Solo per questo errore dovrebbe dimettersi


----------



## __king george__ (14 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma, perdonami, cosa intendi per “fa male”? Che non rivince il Campionato?


beh male intendo se continueremo a giocare male e non arriveranno i risultati

non è tanto la classifica..se arriviamo secondi per me non è un fallimento secondo come ci arriviamo...certo se arriviamo quarti e lottiamo fino all'ultima giornata per l'accesso alla champions allora è un altro discorso

se poi non arriviamo tra i primi quattro allora non ne parliamo proprio

certo se nel frattempo avanziamo in champions allora però etc etc

insomma non è solo un discorso di risultati (che è prematuro ragionare su quelli) ma che io in generale reputo pioli bravino ma nulla di che e credo sia arrivato il momento di fare il salto superiore..lui piu di questo non può darci al massimo può peggiorare

riguardo maldini io non sono certo un hater anzi..ma sugli allenatori mi ha sempre convinto poco o nulla e come si prende i meriti si prende anche le responsabilità..non è che ogni volta non si può fare una critica a maldini eh..


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh male intendo se continueremo a giocare male e non arriveranno i risultati
> 
> non è tanto la classifica..se arriviamo secondi per me non è un fallimento secondo come ci arriviamo...certo se arriviamo quarti e lottiamo fino all'ultima giornata per l'accesso alla champions allora è un altro discorso
> 
> ...



Pioli e Maldini sono criticabili come tutti e devono rispondere delle loro scelte. Per me il Milan ha come come compito quello di lottare sempre al meglio delle sue possibilità. Sai meglio di me che i risultati possono anche non arrivare per cause che nulla hanno a che fare con il campo. Certo poi il restare fuori dalle prime 4 sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Pivellino (31 Dicembre 2022)

Io ho sempre difeso Pioli, però mi chiedo se l’anarchia tattica pioliana alla lunga non sia un problema anche per la squadra che in certi momenti avrebbe bisogno di maggiori certezze. Specie quando il livello di attenzione /fisicità scende. Non so, è una cosa che mi frulla in testa da un po’. Poi certo, le carenze di organico in certi ruoli alla lunga non aiutano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 22:44)

Ogni volta che vuole fare il fenomeno, il genio, il grande tatticista noi la prendiamo nel sedere.
Roma letteralmente dominata, 0 tiri in porta, partita in discesca....e lui cambia il modulo inserendo difensore e perdendo ogni traccia d'equlibirio.

Fenomeno, si, al contratrio.
Deve fare le cose semplici e logiche, non strafare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Domenica alle 22:44)

Ora può andare a festeggiare con i romanisti.


----------



## Hellscream (Domenica alle 22:44)

Oggi ha messo la parola fine al campionato del Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 22:45)

Superati dalla Juventus di quel cesso di Allegri 

Pagliaccio


----------



## Swaitak (Domenica alle 22:45)

com'era quella storia dei braccialetti e tatuaggi? Avete ragione


----------



## Dexter (Domenica alle 22:45)

Questo é scemo completamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Domenica alle 22:45)

Stasera da esonero.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 22:46)

Se ti becco in giro per strada ti tiro due schiaffi, mediocre, incapace, prete delle mie palle.


----------



## Dexter (Domenica alle 22:46)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> com'era quella storia dei braccialetti e tatuaggi? Avete ragione


Eccomi  

Pazzesco stasera, 352 a casaccio con una partita in controllo stravinta


----------



## ARKANA (Domenica alle 22:46)

Altra genialata del pinolo, l'unica consolazione è che partita dopo partita ho come l'impressione che altri tifosi rossoneri stanno aprendo gli occhi e iniziano a capire veramente chi abbiamo in panchina.


----------



## Kayl (Domenica alle 22:46)

Vigliacco.


----------



## BossKilla7 (Domenica alle 22:47)

Se non hai cambi non ne fai. Punto.


----------



## Zenos (Domenica alle 22:48)

Si è cagat sotto alla fine. Ma dove vogliamo andare con sto mediocre


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 22:48)

Cioe.....vorrei capire il perche. Perche inserire un terzo centrale? Perche cambiare il modulo che funzionava alla grande? Perche cambiare equilibri?
La situazione era buonissima...che miglioramento si aspettava?! Cambio letteralmente inutile ed assurdo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (Domenica alle 22:49)

Io glielo farei un rinnovo nel dubbio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 22:49)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe.....vorrei capire il perche. Perche inserire un terzo centrale? Perche cambiare il modulo che funzionava alla grande? Perche cambiare equilibri?
> La situazione era buonissima...che miglioramento si aspettava?! Cambio letteralmente inutile ed assurdo.



Da prendere a sberle sto sopravvalutato. A sberle forti.


----------



## Gamma (Domenica alle 22:50)

Fatico a capire la necessità di far entrare Gabbia e co. quando stavamo dominando e difendendo bene. Ci siamo chiusi a riccio perché abbiamo perso punti di riferimento davanti e siamo stati puniti dai soliti calci piazzati.

Fino all'80esimo partita da 7.5, negli ultimi minuti, horror. 2.


----------



## iceman. (Domenica alle 22:50)

Ehhh il piolismo...poi mi devono spiegare gli addetti ai lavori dove sta tutto questo pozzo di scienza.


----------



## Kaw (Domenica alle 22:50)

Gli allenatori devono capire che non si devono per forza fare sempre tutti i cambi, non sono 10 minuti di partita in più che cambiano la vita.
Gabbia, CDK, totalmente inutili e dannosi in una partita così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 22:50)

La cosa che fa capire quanto è mediocre è che non impara assolutamente dai propri errori, mai e poi mai.


----------



## raducioiu (Domenica alle 22:50)

Questa volta è tutta colpa sua con quella trovata insensata del cambio modulo mettendo un centrale in più sul 2 a 0. Manco fosse una finale di champions sull'1 a 0 a due minuti dalla fine con uno in meno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (Domenica alle 22:51)

Oggi di gran lunga la sua peggiore partita da quando è al milan.
Non me ne frega niente degli 85 minuti quasi perfetti giocati prima.
Inserire Vranckx per Bennacer e Gabbia per Saele vuol dire avere un atteggiamento veramente da perdente. 
Ci ha fatto perdere due punti SANGUINOSI che ci peseranno tutto l'anno. 
Oggi veramente da 4, e lo dico da primo dei suoi fan. 
Malissimo, le gestioni dei finali fanno quasi sempre ridere, si soffre sempre e qualche volta fisiologicamente si viene bastonati. 
Devi migliorare ancora tanto Stefano.


----------



## Tobi (Domenica alle 22:51)

Passare a 3 dietro non c era nessuna necessità. Quest anno ci sta costando parecchi punti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (Domenica alle 22:51)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Fatico a capire la necessità di far entrare Gabbia e co. quando stavamo dominando e difendendo bene. Ci siamo chiusi a riccio perché abbiamo perso punti di riferimento davanti e siamo stati puniti dai soliti calci piazzati.
> 
> Fino all'80esimo partita da 7.5, negli ultimi minuti, horror. 2.



Siccome già a Salerno l'aveva riaperta ma non è bastato, ha pensato che stasera poteva essere la volta buona per completare l'opera


----------



## Giek (Domenica alle 22:52)

Porca [email protected]!!!
Ma che caxxo di cambi da cagasotto fai????
Buffone da squadra di provincia.
Vattene! Ma come caxxo si fa?!?!


----------



## Zenos (Domenica alle 22:52)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe.....vorrei capire il perche. Perche inserire un terzo centrale? Perche cambiare il modulo che funzionava alla grande? Perche cambiare equilibri?
> La situazione era buonissima...che miglioramento si aspettava?! Cambio letteralmente inutile ed assurdo.


Togliere un centrocampista o un attaccante per un difensore abbassa il baricentro. E puntualmente lo prendi il gol. Queste dovrebbero essere le basi.


----------



## Dexter (Domenica alle 22:52)

Dovete tutti quanti ammettere che appena avete visto Gabbia, sapevamo TUTTI benissimo che la squadra si sarebbe abbassata e avremo sofferto. Nessuno si sarebbe aspettato il pareggio, ma lo abbiamo pensato tutti. Tranne Pioli


----------



## Kaw (Domenica alle 22:53)

Qua dobbiamo sperare che siano tutti infortunati e che ne abbia solo 11 da schierare


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 22:54)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi di gran lunga la sua peggiore partita da quando è al milan.
> Non me ne frega niente degli 85 minuti quasi perfetti giocati prima.
> Inserire Vranckx per Bennacer e Gabbia per Saele vuol dire avere un atteggiamento veramente da perdente.
> Ci ha fatto perdere due punti SANGUINOSI che ci peseranno tutto l'anno.
> ...



Che imparasse da qualche altra parte, sto handicappato. 

Partita ultra dominata riaperta da quel mongoplettico in panchina.


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 22:54)

Pensava di averla vinta e si e fatto fregare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 22:54)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dovete tutti quanti ammettere che appena avete visto Gabbia, sapevamo TUTTI benissimo che la squadra si sarebbe abbassata e avremo sofferto. Nessuno si sarebbe aspettato il pareggio, ma lo abbiamo pensato tutti. Tranne Pioli


Vero. L'ho pensato anch'io insieme al pensiero 'vabbe, mancano 7 minuti + recupero. Che vuoi che succede?'.Invece é successo tutto cio poteva succedere a nostro sfavore.


----------



## Gamma (Domenica alle 22:54)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Siccome già a Salerno l'aveva riaperta ma non è bastato, ha pensato che stasera poteva essere la volta buona per completare l'opera


Ho pensato la stessa cosa, ahinoi.

Avesse fatto entrare Thiaw almeno, che è alto e dà una mano sui piazzati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 22:55)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Qua dobbiamo sperare che siano tutti infortunati e che ne abbia solo 11 da schierare



E' il motivo per cui abbiamo vinto lo scudetto alla fine


----------



## Lo Gnu (Domenica alle 22:55)

Ma porco tutto. 
Ti ho difeso tante volte. Ma è la seconda partita che fai questa scelta folle. Così non va bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 22:55)

La scorsa volta ho fatto notare del cambio modulo e mi si è dato del visionario.
Spero oggi si sia vista la sciagurata difesa a 3.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 22:56)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che imparasse da qualche altra parte, sto handicappato.
> 
> Partita ultra dominata riaperta da quel mongoplettico in panchina.



Sta cosa che può imparare è abbastanza ridicola, in questi anni avrebbe già dovuto imparare. Se non l'ha fatto è evidente che ha evidenti deficit mentali


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 22:56)

se ci vado io facciamo più punti. 
le partite son talmente prevedibili che non mi spiego come un normodotato non lo abbia ancora esonerato, sto pollo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 22:57)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta cosa che può imparare è abbastanza ridicola, in questi anni avrebbe già dovuto imparare. Se non l'ha fatto è evidente che ha evidenti deficit mentali



Infatti è un handicappato che non sa manco lui come ha fatto a vincere uno scudetto. Sia chiaro, con tutto il rispetto per gli handicappati veri che hanno tutta la mia stima, cosa che non posso dire di sto incapace in panchina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 22:58)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ci vado io facciamo più punti.
> le partite son talmente prevedibili che non mi spiego come un normodotato non lo abbia ancora esonerato, sto pollo.




La cosa incredibile è che tre quarti degli allenatori alla fine fanno poi gli errori di Pioli e non capisci come sia possibile fare scelte così dementi. Io rimango perplesso dalla mediocrità generale che si vede. Gli allenatori veramente capaci sono molto pochi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 22:58)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La scorsa volta ho fatto notare del cambio modulo e mi si è dato del visionario.
> Spero oggi si sia vista la sciagurata difesa a 3.


A Cremona ha regalato tutto il primo tempo alla Cremonese con 3 centrali a difendere....nulla. Forse l'erba.


----------



## Mauricio (Domenica alle 23:00)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Oggi di gran lunga la sua peggiore partita da quando è al milan.
> Non me ne frega niente degli 85 minuti quasi perfetti giocati prima.
> Inserire Vranckx per Bennacer e Gabbia per Saele vuol dire avere un atteggiamento veramente da perdente.
> Ci ha fatto perdere due punti SANGUINOSI che ci peseranno tutto l'anno.
> ...


Tutto perfetto, ma se non cambiava Bennacer non finiva la partita. Stava rischiando. Poi su CDK e Gabbia penso che non debba aggiungere nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (Domenica alle 23:00)

stasera mi auguro che tutti si siano accorti di due cose molto evidenti: 1) Pioli è un mediocre e sbaglia sistematicamente i cambi, facendo sempre gli stessi errori. 2) la pochezza del mercato fatto dalla dirigenza.
Il secondo punto è il più grave in assoluto. Pioli oggi ha fatto l'incredibile per rimettere la roma in corsa, ma i giocatori che abbiamo in panchina sono veramente robetta. Vrankx è troppo acerbo, idem Pobega (al di là del gol è stato imbarazzante), così come Gabbia e CDK. Mercato fallimentare che si ripercuote su una gestione tecnica folle. 
Pioli deve capire che questi ragazzi devono giocare di più, altrimenti non potremo mai farci affidamento, e oggi si è visto. Il senso di togliere Giroud ad ormai 5 minuti dalla fine è inconcepibile, così come Salamella. La scelta poi di mettere la difesa a 3 poteva anche starci, per evitare di soffrire sulle palle alte, ma a quel punto metti Thiaw e non Gabbia. Insomma dove la si guarda ci sono problemi evidenti, sia di mercato che di allenatore. Il campionato era già perso prima, figurarsi ora. Non mi arrabbio per questo, ma per come ci siamo fatti recuperare da una juventus imbarazzante che ci ha letteralmente divorato 10 punti. Altro che fenomeno Pioli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 23:00)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> com'era quella storia dei braccialetti e tatuaggi? Avete ragione


è mia.

Lo so...


----------



## The P (Domenica alle 23:01)

È stato un grandissimo e ci ha ricostruito da zero, ma siamo onesti. Non vinceremo mai più nulla con lui.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Domenica alle 23:01)

Per me con oggi ha chiuso ha dimostrato per l ennesima volta di non capire assolutamente l evolversi di una partita
Tu domini una partita non concedendo praticamente nulla agli avversari e poi stravolgi tutto il tuo assetto senza essere andato minimamente in difficoltà
A S S U R D O


----------



## Dexter (Domenica alle 23:02)

Mi fa ridere istericamente che appena ha messo il solo Pobega, quindi i famosi 3 centrocampisti che invochiamo tutti, subito gol di Tommaso e partita chiusa. Poi ha deciso con i suoi cambi esoterici di rovinare tutto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 23:04)

The P ha scritto:


> È stato un grandissimo e ci ha ricostruito da zero, ma siamo onesti. Non vinceremo mai più nulla con lui.


Mi sono fatto l'idea che Pioli sia un grandissimo motivatore e gestore del spogliatioio di un gruppo giovane (con gentile aiuto da parte di Zlatan) ma che a livello tattico sia una capra. Ormai abbiamo visto troppe volte che quando lui vuole incidere come allenatore con scelte 'da genio' ci affossa. La mia scelta preferita rimane quel cesso ex-Toro Meité messo trequartista titolare a San Siro contro l'Atalanta oltre a Romagnoli messo a marcare Makaku nel derby.


----------



## corvorossonero (Domenica alle 23:05)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere istericamente che appena ha messo il solo Pobega, quindi i famosi 3 centrocampisti che invochiamo tutti, subito gol di Tommaso e partita chiusa. Poi ha deciso con i suoi cambi esoterici di rovinare tutto


Pobega giocava in trequarti, non era affatto un centrocampo a 3, magari lo avesse fatto l'incompetente. Purtroppo si ostina a fare scelte assurde, ma onestamente abbiamo una panchina troppo acerba, a tratti oscena.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 23:05)

Mi viene male pensare che sarà il nostro allenatore ancora a lungo, anche se alla fine alternative valide reali non ce ne sono neanche


----------



## Zenos (Domenica alle 23:05)

Parla di attenzione il ciuccio.


----------



## Roten1896 (Domenica alle 23:05)

Malissimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 23:06)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto l'idea che Pioli sia un grandissimo motivatore e gestore del spogliatioio di un gruppo giovane (con gentile aiuto da parte di Zlatan) ma che a livello tattico sia una capra. Ormai abbiamo visto troppe volte che quando lui vuole incidere come allenatore con scelte 'da genio' ci affossa. La mia scelta preferita rimane quel cesso ex-Toro Meité messo trequartista titolare a San Siro contro l'Atalanta oltre a Romagnoli messo a marcare Makaku nel derby.



Dimentichi Tomori terzino contro la Juve..


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 23:06)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Qua dobbiamo sperare che siano tutti infortunati e che ne abbia solo 11 da schierare


secondo te come lo abbiamo vinto lo scudo lo scorso anno?
grazie ad infortuni fortunati.
sempre detto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Domenica alle 23:07)

Da "Pioli is on fire" a "Pioli is fired" ci vuole poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Domenica alle 23:07)

Il piolismo è un concetto talmente complicato che anche Pioli non ci sta più capendo un ca…


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 23:08)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da "Pioli is on fire" a "Pioli is fired" ci vuole poco.



Sai anche tu che non è possibile con questa proprietà. Anche se non ci qualifichiamo in champion, Pioli è blindato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 23:09)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sai anche tu che non è possibile con questa proprietà. *Anche se non ci qualifichiamo in champion*, Pioli è blindato


Se la Lazio dovesse batterci....situazione bruttissima.


----------



## Giek (Domenica alle 23:09)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stasera mi auguro che tutti si siano accorti di due cose molto evidenti: 1) Pioli è un mediocre e sbaglia sistematicamente i cambi, facendo sempre gli stessi errori. 2) la pochezza del mercato fatto dalla dirigenza.
> Il secondo punto è il più grave in assoluto. Pioli oggi ha fatto l'incredibile per rimettere la roma in corsa, ma i giocatori che abbiamo in panchina sono veramente robetta. Vrankx è troppo acerbo, idem Pobega (al di là del gol è stato imbarazzante), così come Gabbia e CDK. Mercato fallimentare che si ripercuote su una gestione tecnica folle.
> Pioli deve capire che questi ragazzi devono giocare di più, altrimenti non potremo mai farci affidamento, e oggi si è visto. Il senso di togliere Giroud ad ormai 5 minuti dalla fine è inconcepibile, così come Salamella. La scelta poi di mettere la difesa a 3 poteva anche starci, per evitare di soffrire sulle palle alte, ma a quel punto metti Thiaw e non Gabbia. Insomma dove la si guarda ci sono problemi evidenti, sia di mercato che di allenatore. Il campionato era già perso prima, figurarsi ora. Non mi arrabbio per questo, ma per come ci siamo fatti recuperare da una juventus imbarazzante che ci ha letteralmente divorato 10 punti. Altro che fenomeno Pioli.


Perfetto. Se quel ****** non fa mai giocare gli Adli, i CDK, i Vrancks contro squadre come Cremonese o Salernitana come caxxo può pensare di trovarli mai pronti???
O poi un’altra cosa, vendessero Tomori che è imbarazzante


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 23:09)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa incredibile è che tre quarti degli allenatori alla fine fanno poi gli errori di Pioli e non capisci come sia possibile fare scelte così dementi. Io rimango perplesso dalla mediocrità generale che si vede. Gli allenatori veramente capaci sono molto pochi


bo poi la gente prende per il culo allegri.....
con allegri saremmo primi

PRIMI.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (Domenica alle 23:10)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo poi la gente prende per il culo allegri.....
> con allegri saremmo primi
> 
> PRIMI.



Allegri è un'altra capra dai. L'elogio di Allegri proprio no


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 23:11)

Aldilà degli insulti che ho tirato a sto incapace per rabbia e che si merita, è giusto dire che non sa dare solidità alla squadra. Non siamo stati solidi manco lo scorso anno, perché nel 90% delle nostre partita c'era sempre la sensazione che gli avversari potessero ribaltarla. La colpa qui è tutta dell'allenatore. 

È stato giusto tirare via Bennacer, perché rischiava il rosso, ma quello era l'unico cambio che doveva fare, invece sto incapace ha stravolto tutto per cosa? La Roma non ha fatto niente per tutta la partita. Qua si capisce quanto sia mediocre. 

Non lo sopporto più. 

#PioliOut


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Domenica alle 23:11)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sai anche tu che non è possibile con questa proprietà. Anche se non ci qualifichiamo in champion, Pioli è blindato



Sì sì, intendevo modificare la canzone... la gente fa in fretta a stufarsi e se non torna all'umiltà di prima, i canti di sfottò e di protesta arriveranno presto.


----------



## fabri47 (Domenica alle 23:14)

Oggi molto male, però l'impressione è che la nostra rosa non è proprio da scudetto. Abbiamo troppi mediocri in panchina.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Domenica alle 23:16)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi molto male, però l'impressione è che la nostra rosa non è proprio da scudetto. Abbiamo troppi mediocri in panchina.


Il mercato di quest'anno in questo senso è stato un disastro, ma sono cose che si sapevano già da Agosto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 23:16)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Allegri è un'altra capra dai. L'elogio di Allegri proprio no


eh se capra.
con la squadra da serie B che si ritrova guarda come li mette giù.
una squadra da salvezza c'hanno.


----------



## fabri47 (Domenica alle 23:21)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il mercato di quest'anno in questo senso è stato un disastro, ma sono cose che si sapevano già da Agosto.


Con la nostra rosa puoi fare faville solo con Andonio Gonde.


----------



## pazzomania (Domenica alle 23:31)

Stasera ha fatto il Guarpioli, e si è visto come è finita.


----------



## pazzomania (Domenica alle 23:34)

La formazione che avevamo schierato negli ultimi minuti era roba da bassa serie A


----------



## sampapot (Domenica alle 23:41)

purtroppo stasera i 2 punti persi sono da addebitare a Pioli...le sostituzioni di Saelemakers e Giroud (anche se stasera proprio non si è quasi mai visto), hanno permesso alla roma di alzare il baricentro...Gabbia non si è visto e non è servito a niente...CDK non pervenuto...mi rode parecchio perdere 2 punti in questo modo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Domenica alle 23:47)

È proprio un grande stratega perché riesce sempre a cambiare le partite peccato che lo faccia in peggio 
Sorvoliamo sul fatto di mettersi a tre dietro sei il mister e fai quello che vuoi
ma mettere gabbia e non thiaw per i cross che sarebbero sicuramente arrivati significa non conoscere minimamente le caratteristiche dei tuoi giocatori e questi errori si pagano


----------



## PoloNegativo (Domenica alle 23:53)

Noi abbiamo un difetto che salta all'occhio ormai da un po' di tempo: i calci piazzati.

È vero, un allenatore non può allungare l'altezza dei giocatori e ci saranno giocatori più portati sulle palle aeree, ma non è possibile che, soprattutto alla luce di questa debolezza, i giocatori avversari saltino di testa indisturbati. Non è possibile.

I cambi difensivi che spesso rivoluzionano un modo di giocare discreto non li capisco e mai li capirò, però permettetemi di dire che non abbiamo sofferto troppo il finale. Ovviamente abbiamo sofferto di più rispetto a prima, cosa che è normale quando una squadra non ha più nulla da perdere e si sbilancia, ma in senso assoluto abbiamo sofferto non troppo.

La nostra sconfitta, secondo me, deriva più da questa debolezza sui calci piazzati che dai cambi comunque sbagliati. Infatti se non avessero segnato sui calci piazzati non parleremmo nemmeno di un finale sofferto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Domenica alle 23:56)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo un difetto che salta all'occhio ormai da un po' di tempo: i calci piazzati.
> 
> È vero, un allenatore non può allungare l'altezza dei giocatori e ci saranno giocatori più portati sulle palle aeree, ma non è possibile che, soprattutto alla luce di questa debolezza, i giocatori avversari saltino di testa indisturbati. Non è possibile.
> 
> ...



Errato. Arrivo Sacchi te lo saprebbe spiegare bene, ma cerco di esprimerti il suo punto di vista che è anche basilare. Arrigo ha sempre affermato che il modo migliore di difendersi è avere la palla. Tu non ti focalizzare sui calci piazzati, ma focalizzati sul fatto che Pioli ha fatto di tutto per non tenere più la palla tra i piedi. Giroud non ha brillato, ma fa salire la squadra, Bennacer era ammonito e ci stava il cambio, ma il resto? Il resto è stato tutto sbagliato. 
Pioli ha scelto di smettere di giocare e di smettere di difendersi tenendo il pallone tra i piedi, cosa che abbiamo fatto per tutta la partita. 

Il miglior modo per difendersi è attaccare, perché più attacchi e più la palla è lontana dalla tua porta ma quando sei un senza palle mediocre che si caca sotto, fai solo errori, soprattutto quando ti credi il Guardiola italiano.


----------



## PoloNegativo (Lunedì alle 00:36)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Errato. Arrivo Sacchi te lo saprebbe spiegare bene, ma cerco di esprimerti il suo punto di vista che è anche basilare. Arrigo ha sempre affermato che il modo migliore di difendersi è avere la palla. Tu non ti focalizzare sui calci piazzati, ma focalizzati sul fatto che Pioli ha fatto di tutto per non tenere più la palla tra i piedi. Giroud non ha brillato, ma fa salire la squadra, Bennacer era ammonito e ci stava il cambio, ma il resto? Il resto è stato tutto sbagliato.
> Pioli ha scelto di smettere di giocare e di smettere di difendersi tenendo il pallone tra i piedi, cosa che abbiamo fatto per tutta la partita.
> 
> Il miglior modo per difendersi è attaccare, perché più attacchi e più la palla è lontana dalla tua porta ma quando sei un senza palle mediocre che si caca sotto, fai solo errori, soprattutto quando ti credi il Guardiola italiano.


Capisco quello che tu dici ma secondo me il discorso è più complesso.

L'attacco è la miglior difesa, espressione famosa con tante verità, non si applica molto bene in questo caso. Perché spesso l'attacco funge da minaccia per non ricevere attacchi dall'avversario che pensa quindi a difendersi, ma in questo caso alla Roma non frega tanto di prendere il terzo gol perché sempre 0 punti prende.

La melina d'altra parte è una soluzione più teorica che pratica, nel senso che prima o poi la palla la perdi e spesso si tratta di una palla molto sanguinosa. Se fosse una possibilità credo che lo farebbe qualcuno. Certo qualche passaggio in più per perdere tempo lo fanno tutti ma il possesso dura poco più di quello effettuato sulll 0 a 0.

A me dei cambi di Pioli non piace invece un altro aspetto ed è quello di scombussolare una macchina che funziona. Non ne capisco il senso, perché poi al di là di questo i giocatori che prima avevano preso la mano ad un certo tipo di partita è come se fossero di nuovo a freddo.

Io credo che chiunque avrebbe firmato all'85esimo per dare un paio di calci piazzati alla Roma e non subire azioni in movimento. È poca roba se ci si pensa un po'. O almeno sarebbe pochissima roba se fossimo una squadra normale che non subisce così tanto i calci piazzati


----------



## Ruuddil23 (Lunedì alle 00:46)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Conferma la caratteristica di preparare bene le partite ma di non saperle poi leggere in corsa, non è mai tempestivo nei cambi. Anche con il Toro in coppa ci ha fatto giocare 30 minuti di troppo con i suoi cambi ritardati. Poi ovviamente le colpe non sono tutte sue. Abbiamo tre ottimi elementi, Ibra, bennacer ed Hernandez, un paio di decenti come Rebic e Castillejo ed il resto è da buttare o quasi (non considero il portiere che può far poco se la squadra è inadeguata)


Da tre anni penso di Pioli questa cosa, è un limite che ha sempre avuto e si porterà per sempre. Questo post era all'indomani del derby perso 4-2 da vantaggio di 2-0 nel febbraio 2020. In quel caso non capì in tempo che stavamo soffrendo e rimase inerme a guardare la rimonta; in altri casi precedenti a quel maledetto derby, contro Juve e Lazio, fece come stasera contro la Roma, cioè stravolgere una squadra che stava reggendo.
Pioli è questo e non potrà mai cambiare, quello che si poteva cambiare era il mercato, quest'anno va detto...totalmente sconclusionato, al netto del fatto che i primi colpevoli sono sempre i supertirchi pseudo- proprietari.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 00:57)

Partita buttata da lui. Fossi in Maldini gli farei recapitare una bella multa,a casa mia chi sbaglia paga.


----------



## Igniorante (Lunedì alle 00:57)

Stasera molto male perché i due punti persi sono dovuti al fatto di aver tolto giocatori d'attacco che tenevano alta la squadra.
Ci siamo fatti schiacciare in difesa e abbiamo preso due gol.


----------



## Cataldinho (Lunedì alle 01:05)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che tu dici ma secondo me il discorso è più complesso.
> 
> L'attacco è la miglior difesa, espressione famosa con tante verità, non si applica molto bene in questo caso. Perché spesso l'attacco funge da minaccia per non ricevere attacchi dall'avversario che pensa quindi a difendersi, ma in questo caso alla Roma non frega tanto di prendere il terzo gol perché sempre 0 punti prende.
> 
> ...


Non sano daccordo, non è poca roba, perché quello di andare in mezzo e sfruttare i cross è l'unico vero punto di forza della Roma, e allo stesso tempo è la peggior debolezza del Milan. Tra l'altro, l'arbitro, da un bel po di minuti aveva anche perso la bussola della gara, e fischiava in continuazione, sommato all'uscita dal campo dell'unico giocatore con doti di regia (Bennacer), ha creato una situazione ad altissimo rischio, che per fortuna di Pioli, si è conclusa col pareggio.
Pioli stasera è riuscito a strappare un punto, in una partita vinta, che stava perdendo. Credo sia la sua peggior partita da quando siede sulla panchina del Milan.


----------



## Alfabri (Lunedì alle 01:21)

Raga basta con la solita isteria. La Roma non ha fatto nulla, se non aggiungere peso offensivo negli ultimi minuti. Se tatticamente sei strutturato per giocare con i centrali a uomo su Abraham e Dybala, una volta che ti entra un terzo attaccante gli devi accoppiare necessariamente il terzo centrale, non ci sono santi. Sennò mandiamo al diavolo tutta la tattica difensiva proposta. Il problema vero é la profondità della panchina, non si può arrivare a difendere un risultato acquisito inserendo CDK, Gabbia e Vranckx, che in 3 non fanno 60 anni. L'inesperienza si paga, e non é un rischio che possiamo correre concorrendo per i nostri obiettivi. Dalla panchina ti devono entrare i Matic, non i Vranckx, i Giroud non i CDK e via dicendo.


----------



## PoloNegativo (Lunedì alle 04:28)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> *Non sano daccordo, non è poca roba, perché quello di andare in mezzo e sfruttare i cross è l'unico vero punto di forza della Roma, e allo stesso tempo è la peggior debolezza del Milan*. Tra l'altro, l'arbitro, da un bel po di minuti aveva anche perso la bussola della gara, e fischiava in continuazione, sommato all'uscita dal campo dell'unico giocatore con doti di regia (Bennacer), ha creato una situazione ad altissimo rischio, che per fortuna di Pioli, si è conclusa col pareggio.
> Pioli stasera è riuscito a strappare un punto, in una partita vinta, che stava perdendo. Credo sia la sua peggior partita da quando siede sulla panchina del Milan.


Ma, se ci fai caso, torniamo al punto di prima...
Non è normale avere una debolezza così esagerata sui calci da fermo. Il problema sta proprio lì.
È molto più facile risolvere questa debolezza che impedire completamente agli avversari di toccare il pallone, che sarebbe il sogno di ogni allenatore.

Immagina avere un portiere che sta letteralmente fermo come una sedia e prendersela con tutti gli altri giocatori perché pur sapendo della debolezza del portiere hanno concesso agli avversari di fare 1 tiro, magari anche moscio, in tutta la partita. Ecco è la stessa cosa. In questo esempio la soluzione migliore è cambiare portiere, nel caso iniziale quella di migliorare sui calci piazzati.


----------



## MagicBox (Lunedì alle 07:38)

Se abbiamo una palese deficit sulle palle inattive, bastava mantenere l’attenzione e il baricentro alto (tradotto: non toccare la formazione), la Roma non aveva fatto veramente niente

invece per mettere centimetri siamo arretrati di 15 metri


----------



## hiei87 (Lunedì alle 07:50)

L'anno scorso a gennaio ci era riuscito e aveva fatto un capolavoro. Quest'anno non ha ancora trovato la quadra. Per non parlare della gestione dei cambi...


----------



## Mika (Lunedì alle 08:09)

Ieri ha sbagliato i cambi, ma la società non lo sta aiutando nel mercato: abbiamo 10 infortunati e ancora non è arrivato nessuno per fare rifiatare gli unici che giocano sempre.


----------



## Zenos (Lunedì alle 08:15)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato i cambi, ma la società non lo sta aiutando nel mercato: abbiamo 10 infortunati e ancora non è arrivato nessuno per fare rifiatare gli unici che giocano sempre.


Avessimo avuto per dire Zyech credi che il 3 centrale non lo avrebbe inserito?io ho i miei dubbi...


----------



## davidelynch (Lunedì alle 08:20)

L’unica spiegazione che riesco a darmi è che si sia giocato X nella bolletta. Quante bestemmie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (Lunedì alle 08:36)

Le critiche si sono trasformate nella solita crocifissione, ma ci sta, Pioli è più odiato dai milanisti che dagli altri tifosi e non capirò mai il perché (o meglio due idee le ho, ma le tengo per me)

Posto che sicuramente ieri Pioli ha sbagliato, la narrazione che con qualcun altro avremmo fatto meglio in questi anni è folle e non merita nemmeno risposta.
Detto ciò, ricordo una cosa che pare essere sfuggita: il nostro scudetto è stato un miracolo sportivo.
Pretendere la vittoria da una squadra che al momento ha il budget forse in linea con Fiorentina e Lazio (ma forse eh) è assurdo.
Il nostro obbiettivo è sempre il quarto posto, Piolo sbaglia ma attinge ad una panca da zona retrocessione (per ora, sono giovani)
I colpevoli sono la proprietà, ma almeno loro non pretendono vittorie.
I tifosi si, quasi dimenticassero come è messa questa rosa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 08:40)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le critiche si sono trasformate nella solita crocifissione, ma ci sta, Pioli è più odiato dai milanisti che dagli altri tifosi e non capirò mai il perché (o meglio due idee le ho, ma le tengo per me)
> 
> Posto che sicuramente ieri Pioli ha sbagliato, la narrazione che con qualcun altro avremmo fatto meglio in questi anni è folle e non merita nemmeno risposta.
> Detto ciò, ricordo una cosa che pare essere sfuggita: il nostro scudetto è stato un miracolo sportivo.
> ...


I tifosi pretendono vittorie perché siamo il Milan e questa guida tecnica, dirigenza e proprietà non sono all’altezza del blasone, del livello, del brand, della dimensione nazionale e internazionale del Milan. PUNTO.
Non c’è odio, crocifissione o altri sentimenti che celano un pregiudizio, si giudica quel che si vede, che si constata sul mercato, sul gioco espresso. Non sappiamo gestire possesso palla sotto pressione, ci vuole tanto a vedere che bisogna alzare il tasso tecnico della rosa? Mah.


----------



## Swaitak (Lunedì alle 08:43)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le critiche si sono trasformate nella solita crocifissione, ma ci sta, Pioli è più odiato dai milanisti che dagli altri tifosi e non capirò mai il perché (o meglio due idee le ho, ma le tengo per me)
> 
> Posto che sicuramente ieri Pioli ha sbagliato, la narrazione che con qualcun altro avremmo fatto meglio in questi anni è folle e non merita nemmeno risposta.
> Detto ciò, ricordo una cosa che pare essere sfuggita: il nostro scudetto è stato un miracolo sportivo.
> ...


quello che rimprovero al mister è il sistematico cambio di assetto dopo il 65'.. gestione dei cambi da amichevole estiva


----------



## Mika (Lunedì alle 08:46)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le critiche si sono trasformate nella solita crocifissione, ma ci sta, Pioli è più odiato dai milanisti che dagli altri tifosi e non capirò mai il perché (o meglio due idee le ho, ma le tengo per me)
> 
> Posto che sicuramente ieri Pioli ha sbagliato, la narrazione *che con qualcun altro avremmo fatto meglio in questi anni è foll*e e non merita nemmeno risposta.
> Detto ciò, ricordo una cosa che pare essere sfuggita: il nostro scudetto è stato un miracolo sportivo.
> ...


Quindi secondo alcuni con un altro avremmo vinto la CL?

Allora bisogna capire una cosa:

-O abbiamo una rosa di mediocri come viene scritto e Pioli ha fatto il miracolo
-O abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e fatto un secondo posto nonostante il mediocre Pioli e allora vuol dire che la rosa non è mediocre pieni di "cessi a pedali"

perché con allenatore mediocre rosa composta da "cessi a pedali" non si vince uno scudetto e non si fa secondi ne si passa il girone di CL.



Ieri ha sbagliato ma non è mediocre. La società questa estate poteva fare di meglio sul mercato, e ancora siamo fermi a gennaio con 10 rotti. Se non si fa mercato se arriviamo 4i è già tanto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (Lunedì alle 08:48)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo alcuni con un altro avremmo vinto la CL?
> 
> Allora bisogna capire una cosa:
> 
> ...


Esatto hai riassunto alla perfezione il mio pensiero


----------



## Manue (Lunedì alle 09:07)

E' un mix, secondo me.
Ad oggi la campagna acquisti ha portato 0, 
non a caso non c'è manco un nuovo titolare e giochiamo ancora con Diaz...quando è il primo che andrebbe sostituito.

Il Mister ha pensato di coprirsi prevedendo palle in area, mettendo un giocatore alto che poteva aiutare a buttare fuori le palle. Io penso che anche con gli 11 iniziali, non avremmo gestito la palla, ma sarebbe stata la solita sofferenza che non ci abbandona mai.

I giocatori sono stati dei dilettanti, 
pensare di aver vinto, non avere la cattiveria di difendere la propria porta in due palle buttate in area, 
non è complicato andare a prendere l'uomo libero, eppure...

La società che ha operato sul mercato, l'estate scorsa, ad oggi, non ha rinforzato la squadra, anzi, secondo me si è indebolita poiché io reputavo Kessie un fenomeno per questa rosa e campionato.

La proprietà non ha ambizione concreta di rischiare il portafoglio, 
si vuole muovere avendo la certezza che i soldi investiti frutteranno denaro.
Nel calcio questa combinazione va bene fino ad un certo punto, se vuoi il campione che fa la differenza, lo devi pagare...ed io creo che il Milan un campione finito se lo meriterebbe anche.


Io penso che con un buon lavoro da parte di tutti, 
era facilmente vincibile il secondo scudetto di file, i ragazzi erano maturi abbastanza per poter avere la consapevolezza di poterlo seriamente rivincere, invece essere qui ad inseguire, al pari di una Juventus inguardabile, secondo me fa fare un passo indietro anche alla crescita di questi ragazzi.

Peccato, l'anno è lungo, 
ma io pensavo che ci regalavano un campionato più "tranquillo"...


----------



## Trumpusconi (Lunedì alle 09:17)

Manue ha scritto:


> E' un mix, secondo me.
> Ad oggi la campagna acquisti ha portato 0,
> non a caso non c'è manco un nuovo titolare e giochiamo ancora con Diaz...quando è il primo che andrebbe sostituito.
> 
> ...


Sono in linea di massima d'accordo con te ma non sulla parte della crescita: come si nota in modo cristallino dal documentario splendido "Stavamo bene insieme" sul milan ancelottiano (se non l'avete visto, fatevi un favore... guardatelo) che i gruppi crescono e si cementano ancora di piu nelle difficoltà.
Con una rosa giovanissima, va messo in conto che possano succedere cali di tensione come questo.
Ma impari di piu da partite così che da vittorie tipo Salerno.


----------



## Zenos (Lunedì alle 09:44)

Che poi ieri ha avuto un momento di lucidità inserendo Pobega per Diaz, passando a 3 o comunque mettendo muscoli a centrocampo. Poi come abbiamo visto ha vanificato tutto cambiando completamente assetto.


----------



## -Lionard- (Lunedì alle 10:01)

Quest'anno Pioli sta sbagliando tanto perchè ci sono diverse partite (Sassuolo, Cremonese, Chelsea all'andata, ieri contro la Roma) che ha impostato male o gestito peggio. Molti sostengono che lo faccia per arroganza o perchè si sente "Guardiola" ma in realtà io credo sia spinto all'errore anche e soprattutto da una rosa non all'altezza delle ambizioni della squadra campione d'Italia in carica. 

Esempio pratico: il feticismo della difesa a 3 gli è venuto negli ultimi mesi per sopperire alle assenze di Calabria e Florenzi e dall'inadeguatezza di Dest. Se al posto dell'americano fosse arrivato un banale Zappacosta, ossia un terzino che senza lode nè infamia si limita a fare il suo dovere, probabilmente Pioli non sarebbe stato portato a cambiare sistema difensivo. 

Poi ci si dovrebbe chiedere: quanto incide negativamente Pioli in termini di punti? 10? 6? 3? Con un altro allenatore e la stessa rosa saremmo lì punto a punto con il Napoli? 
Ripeto che non voglio difenderlo perchè negli ultimi 3 mesi fatico a riconoscerlo (ad esempio non mi capacito di come si cerchi con insistenza la costruzione bassa con Tatarusanu, temo che entro marzo un gol ridicolo con passaggio diretto all'avversario lo prenderemo) ma concentrarsi così su di lui distoglie dal vero problema, ossia la mancanza di un budget in linea con chi punta allo scudetto.

Puntare sui giovani è sacrosanto ed è un'impostazione che condivido ma non devono essere TUTTI giovani. 1 o 2 nomi già pronti all'uso dovrebbero entrare in ogni sessione di mercato. Anche perchè siamo sinceri: al 10 agosto il Milan era su Onyedike, al 20 agosto era forte e convinto su Onana, il 30 agosto ha preso Vracnkx. Questa non mi sembra programmazione....


----------



## Cataldinho (Lunedì alle 10:04)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avessimo avuto per dire Zyech credi che il 3 centrale non lo avrebbe inserito?io ho i miei dubbi...


Avrebbe fatto le stesse scelte, ieri si è cagato sotto in modo allucinante.


----------



## Andris (Lunedì alle 10:16)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> L’unica spiegazione che riesco a darmi è che si sia giocato X nella bolletta. Quante bestemmie.


la mia doppia facile Napoli - Milan in fumo


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 10:31)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Pioli sta sbagliando tanto perchè ci sono diverse partite (Sassuolo, Cremonese, Chelsea all'andata, ieri contro la Roma) che ha impostato male o gestito peggio. Molti sostengono che lo faccia per arroganza o perchè si sente "Guardiola" ma in realtà io credo sia spinto all'errore anche e soprattutto da una rosa non all'altezza delle ambizioni della squadra campione d'Italia in carica.
> 
> Esempio pratico: il feticismo della difesa a 3 gli è venuto negli ultimi mesi per sopperire alle assenze di Calabria e Florenzi e dall'inadeguatezza di Dest. Se al posto dell'americano fosse arrivato un banale Zappacosta, ossia un terzino che senza lode nè infamia si limita a fare il suo dovere, probabilmente Pioli non sarebbe stato portato a cambiare sistema difensivo.
> 
> ...


in realtà pioli sta fissa della difesa a 3 la ha sempre avuta anche gli scorsi anni, ogni tanto l'ha proposta con risultati osceni.
quest'anno ci è già costato parecchi punti e occhio, siamo stati fortunati... tante partite non sono finite come ieri ma meritavamo finissero come ieri, salernitana in primis ma almeno altre 3-4...

poi sul resto concordo, non c'è programmazione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Lunedì alle 11:11)

ormai non mi meraviglio neanche più, è dai tempi di Ancelotti che ad ogni risultato negativo si parte con la teoria monocausale: "l'ha persa l'allenatore" (frase ex se senza senso). Addirittura gente che insulta Pioli riservandogli i peggiori epiteti, certe volte penso che ci meritiamo altri 10 anni come quelli antecedenti l'arrivo del mister. Il quale ieri ci ha messo del suo, ma come accade per tutti i fenomeni complessi della vita, la partita è sfuggita di mano per una serie di *concause*, tra cui, oltre alla nostra atavica allergia al fraseggio e all'abbassamento dei ritmi, errori individuali e di superficialità da mani nei capelli.


----------



## -Lionard- (Lunedì alle 11:30)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà pioli sta fissa della difesa a 3 la ha sempre avuta anche gli scorsi anni, ogni tanto l'ha proposta con risultati osceni.
> *quest'anno ci è già costato parecchi punti e occhio, siamo stati fortunati... tante partite non sono finite come ieri ma meritavamo finissero come ieri, salernitana in primis ma almeno altre 3-4*...
> 
> poi sul resto concordo, non c'è programmazione.


Però negli altri anni il ricorso alla difesa a 3 era "mascherato" perchè in certe partite si limitava a tenere bloccato Calabria che rimane comunque un terzino. Quest'anno l'ha fatta spesso con 3 difensori puri (vedi Cremonese) e costringendo anche Tomori a giocare in una posizione che ha contribuito a mandarlo in confusione totale. Con un terzino destro affidabile molte di queste oscenità non le avremmo viste. 

Sul fatto che sia solo colpa di Pioli se non siamo in grado di gestire una partita ho dei dubbi. Ieri sicuramente lui ci ha messo moltissimo del suo ma a Salerno ad esempio non vedo colpe particolari. Se Giroud si è divorato un gol già fatto e gli altri attaccanti si sono sfidati a chi tirava più addosso ad Ochoa è colpa sua? Purtroppo se hai in campo giocatori forti fisicamente ed atletici ma limitati tecnicamente devi mettere in conto di non essere in grado di "mettere in ghiaccio" le partite. Il punto è che questo limite è noto da almeno 2 anni e la proprietà non ha fatto nulla a riguardo, nonostante Pioli lo abbia sottolineato più volte.


----------



## folletto (Lunedì alle 11:31)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Le critiche si sono trasformate nella solita crocifissione, ma ci sta, Pioli è più odiato dai milanisti che dagli altri tifosi e non capirò mai il perché (o meglio due idee le ho, ma le tengo per me)
> 
> Posto che sicuramente ieri Pioli ha sbagliato, la narrazione che con qualcun altro avremmo fatto meglio in questi anni è folle e non merita nemmeno risposta.
> Detto ciò, ricordo una cosa che pare essere sfuggita: il nostro scudetto è stato un miracolo sportivo.
> ...


Hai ragione, senza dubbio, ma ieri Pioli all' 87esimo ha stravolto la formazione che fino ad allora non aveva subito una sola occasione gol. Più che Pioli ieri sera in panchina c'era Piollon (combina guai).
Poi certo, il problema non è solo il finale di partita di ieri, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 11:41)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Però negli altri anni il ricorso alla difesa a 3 era "mascherato" perchè in certe partite si limitava a tenere bloccato Calabria che rimane comunque un terzino. Quest'anno l'ha fatta spesso con 3 difensori puri (vedi Cremonese) e costringendo anche Tomori a giocare in una posizione che ha contribuito a mandarlo in confusione totale. Con un terzino destro affidabile molte di queste oscenità non le avremmo viste.
> 
> Sul fatto che sia solo colpa di Pioli se non siamo in grado di gestire una partita ho dei dubbi. Ieri sicuramente lui ci ha messo moltissimo del suo ma a Salerno ad esempio non vedo colpe particolari. Se Giroud si è divorato un gol già fatto e gli altri attaccanti si sono sfidati a chi tirava più addosso ad Ochoa è colpa sua? Purtroppo se hai in campo giocatori forti fisicamente ed atletici ma limitati tecnicamente devi mettere in conto di non essere in grado di "mettere in ghiaccio" le partite. Il punto è che questo limite è noto da almeno 2 anni e la proprietà non ha fatto nulla a riguardo, nonostante Pioli lo abbia sottolineato più volte.


certo intendevo appunto che aveva provato a 3 puri, soprattutto in qualche amichevole precampionato. no su calabria e theo siamo d'accordo, sono 2 terzini di solito.

a salerno ha messo la difesa a 3 ed ha preso gol subito. uguale a ieri. deve piantarla di fare delle boiate.
poi che la sua rosa vada progressivamente in calando non ci piove, ma lui non può sfruttarla così male.
poi in sede di mercato non so se era d'accordo o meno con maldini, sta di fatto che è stato terrificante.


----------



## Pit96 (Lunedì alle 11:45)

Premessa: Pioli non lo manderei mai via, ha grandi meriti per lo scudetto dell'anno scorso e se siamo tornati ad alti livelli (per questo campionato italiano) molti dei meriti sono suoi. 

Quest'anno però ne sta combinando davvero troppe. Alcune partite cannate in pieno: Sassuolo, Torino, Cremonese quelle più evidenti (ma in altre abbiamo agguantato la vittoria all'ultimo minuti o per un autogol fortunoso). 
Ieri non ci abbiamo capito niente dopo il secondo gol e sinceramente non giudico così positiva la prestazione prima del gol incassato. 

Non va assolutamente bene, pensavo che lui e la squadra fossero maturati dopo l'anno scorso, invece c'è stata un'evidente involuzione.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Lunedì alle 11:45)

Allenatore da provinciale con mentalità da provinciale (mettersi così sulla difensiva sopra di due gol, senza aver rischiato nulla sino a quel momento, fa molto Empoli o Salernitana che proteggono i tre punticini salvezza la terzultima giornata di campionato...). 

L'unico alibi (parziale) è che ad essere da provinciale è anche la nostra panchina...


----------



## Dexter (Lunedì alle 12:03)

Pioli is on fire é l'esaltazione della mediocrità. Quando dovrà cercarsi un'altra panchina, spero il prima possibile, finirà per allenare realtà mediocri, squadrette. A quel punto si ammetterà finalmente che é un mediocre? Naaaaa, a quel punto la sua fanbase scomparirà, come é stato per quella di Gattuso il mediocre e Inzaghi il mediocre. Ovviamente potrei sbagliare, magari allenerà presto il Real Madrid  ...vedremo che grandissime squadre allenerà Pioli, non vedo l'ora...uno così forte sarà cercato da tutte le big estere immagino. Come Theo e Leao. No?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Lunedì alle 12:17)

come si faccia a provare tanta acredine per uno che ci ha preso dalla melma più totale e ci ha portato a vincere uno scudetto insperato non lo capirò mai. Ma io non ho mai insultato neppure Rino che come allenatore non mi piaceva per nulla, per cui sarò scemo io.


----------



## fabri47 (Lunedì alle 12:27)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> come si faccia a provare tanta acredine per uno che ci ha preso dalla melma più totale e ci ha portato a vincere uno scudetto insperato non lo capirò mai. Ma io non ho mai insultato neppure Rino che come allenatore non mi piaceva per nulla, per cui sarò scemo io.


Concordo. Ha fatto degli errori, ma dò la principale colpa dei risultati negativi al mercato mediocre. Ragioniamo, con questa rosa e con il nostro budget chi possiamo permetterci al posto di Pioli?


----------



## Trumpusconi (Lunedì alle 12:32)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ha fatto degli errori, ma dò la principale colpa dei risultati negativi al mercato mediocre. Ragioniamo, con questa rosa e con il nostro budget chi possiamo permetterci al posto di Pioli?


Il milan scudettato è il piu grande miracolo sportivo in italia dai tempi del Verona di Elkjaer. 
Manco il milan di zaccheroni era così underdog.
Eppure sembra che ci sia questa strana compresenza di fattori: i tifosi sono certi nel sottolineare che la squadra sia scarsa, però Pioli è mediocre perchè non riesce a vincere lo scudetto (con una squadra scarsa) pur avendolo vinto lo scorso anno. 
Ripeto, per me qualsiasi risultato dal quarto posto in su con questo organico è assolutamente in linea con l'obiettivo stagionale. 
Quarto posto, qualificazione agli ottavi CL, semifinali coppa italia.
Questa squadra vale questo, quello che arriva in più è overperforming molto gradito. 

Non è possibile pretendere di più finchè il budget mercato è 30-40 milioni e abbiamo un monte stipendi/costo rosa che è la metà di quello di Juve e Inter e inferiore a Napoli e Roma, sul livello di Lazio e Fiorentina.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Lunedì alle 12:33)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ha fatto degli errori, ma dò la principale colpa dei risultati negativi al mercato mediocre. Ragioniamo, con questa rosa e con il nostro budget chi possiamo permetterci al posto di Pioli?


Per me ognuno è libero di dire e di pensare che Pioli sia il peggiore allenatore della Serie A. Io stesso critico quando c'è da criticare. 
Non è il giudizio sportivo il punto, come sempre. E' l'astio, l'aggressività, che non concepivo per Gattuso, figuriamoci per Pioli. 
"mentecatto", "dimettiti", "vorrei beccarti da solo in un vicolo".(!!!)..

Poi però mi ricordo gli insulti che si beccava "il Mortazza", ossia un certo Carlo Ancelotti e mi passa lo stupore.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (Lunedì alle 12:35)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ha fatto degli errori, ma dò la principale colpa dei risultati negativi al mercato mediocre. Ragioniamo, con questa rosa e con il nostro budget chi possiamo permetterci al posto di Pioli?


Nel merito di ciò che hai detto concordo, mercato fallimentare e nessun miglioramento apportato alla squadra causa principale dei risultati e del gioco non propriamente eccellenti.


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 13:25)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà pioli sta fissa della difesa a 3 la ha sempre avuta anche gli scorsi anni, ogni tanto l'ha proposta con risultati osceni.
> quest'anno ci è già costato parecchi punti e occhio, siamo stati fortunati... tante partite non sono finite come ieri ma meritavamo finissero come ieri, *salernitana in primis *ma almeno altre 3-4...
> 
> poi sul resto concordo, non c'è programmazione.


Ma sul serio? La partita con la Salernitana doveva finire come ieri? Dovevano però almeno fare 2 tiri in porta


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 13:28)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Pioli is on fire é l'esaltazione della mediocrità. Quando dovrà cercarsi un'altra panchina, spero il prima possibile, finirà per allenare realtà mediocri, squadrette. A quel punto si ammetterà finalmente che é un mediocre? Naaaaa, a quel punto la sua fanbase scomparirà, come é stato per quella di Gattuso il mediocre e Inzaghi il mediocre. Ovviamente potrei sbagliare, magari allenerà presto il Real Madrid  ...vedremo che grandissime squadre allenerà Pioli, non vedo l'ora...uno così forte sarà cercato da tutte le big estere immagino. Come Theo e Leao. No?


Io sono straconvinto che quando lascerà il Milan allenerà una squadra di pari livello o superiore.


----------



## rossonero71 (Lunedì alle 13:30)

Il primo gol è stato comunque un errore di Pobega, non è possibile che un giocatore si tolga dal palo prima che il pericolo sia passato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Lunedì alle 13:37)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il milan scudettato è il piu grande miracolo sportivo in italia dai tempi del Verona di Elkjaer.
> Manco il milan di zaccheroni era così underdog.
> Eppure sembra che ci sia questa strana compresenza di fattori: i tifosi sono certi nel sottolineare che la squadra sia scarsa, però Pioli è mediocre perchè non riesce a vincere lo scudetto (con una squadra scarsa) pur avendolo vinto lo scorso anno.
> Ripeto, per me qualsiasi risultato dal quarto posto in su con questo organico è assolutamente in linea con l'obiettivo stagionale.
> ...


Per me l'unico miracolo dell'anno scorso è come abbiano tenuto a galla l'Inter fino all'ultima giornata, lo scudetto con arbitri imparziali lo avremmo vinto ad Aprile.
Per me quest'anno facciamo più fatica perchè siamo semplicemente più deboli (mancanza di Kessie, Maignan fuori quasi tutta la stagione, Ibra idem, mercato nullo).


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 13:47)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma sul serio? La partita con la Salernitana doveva finire come ieri? Dovevano però almeno fare 2 tiri in porta


da farne 1 a farne 2 ci vuol poco.
beato tu che sul 2-1 al 90° sei tranquillo a prescindere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 13:48)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sono straconvinto che quando lascerà il Milan allenerà una squadra di pari livello o superiore.


se gattuso allena il valencia (e si fa ridere a dietro pure li) pioli può andare su marte.
e tanti auguri, ma da noi ha finito il ciclo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Lunedì alle 13:50)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il milan scudettato è il piu grande miracolo sportivo in italia dai tempi del Verona di Elkjaer.
> Manco il milan di zaccheroni era così underdog.
> Eppure sembra che ci sia questa strana compresenza di fattori: i tifosi sono certi nel sottolineare che la squadra sia scarsa, però Pioli è mediocre perchè non riesce a vincere lo scudetto (con una squadra scarsa) pur avendolo vinto lo scorso anno.
> Ripeto, per me qualsiasi risultato dal quarto posto in su con questo organico è assolutamente in linea con l'obiettivo stagionale.
> ...


il miracolo lo ha fatto dio a spaccare romagnoli, ibra e diaz.
altrimenti col kaiser che vincevi qualcosa.


----------



## Dexter (Lunedì alle 13:57)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io sono straconvinto che quando lascerà il Milan allenerà una squadra di pari livello o superiore.


Se allenerà Bayern Monaco, PSG, Barcellona, Real, Chelsea, Liverpool, City, United...beh, allora avrai avuto ragione tu. Rimaniamo in attesa di queste big che si litigano il mago Pioli, speriamo facciano in fretta.


----------



## Igniorante (Lunedì alle 14:04)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I tifosi pretendono vittorie perché siamo il Milan e questa guida tecnica, dirigenza e proprietà non sono all’altezza del blasone, del livello, del brand, della dimensione nazionale e internazionale del Milan. PUNTO.
> Non c’è odio, crocifissione o altri sentimenti che celano un pregiudizio, si giudica quel che si vede, che si constata sul mercato, sul gioco espresso. Non sappiamo gestire possesso palla sotto pressione, ci vuole tanto a vedere che bisogna alzare il tasso tecnico della rosa? Mah.



Tutto parte dalla proprietà.
Con un bel budget per rinforzare la rosa non saremmo costretti a comprare sempre giovani sbarbati e anche Pioli potrebbe far entrare dei cambi all'altezza, che diano un apporto pari ai titolari.


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 14:57)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> I tifosi pretendono vittorie perché siamo il Milan e questa guida tecnica, dirigenza e proprietà non sono all’altezza del blasone, del livello, del brand, della dimensione nazionale e internazionale del Milan. PUNTO.
> Non c’è odio, crocifissione o altri sentimenti che celano un pregiudizio, si giudica quel che si vede, che si constata sul mercato, sul gioco espresso. Non sappiamo gestire possesso palla sotto pressione, ci vuole tanto a vedere che bisogna alzare il tasso tecnico della rosa? Mah.


Quindi tu sei convinto che con un allenatore migliore di Pioli ma con la stessa proprietà e dirigenza il Milan tornerebbe alla sua dimensione internazionale? Oppure sei convinto che con la stessa proprietà e con Pioli ma con un'altra dirigenza il Milan tornerebbe agli antichi fasti?


----------



## Blu71 (Lunedì alle 14:59)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato i cambi, ma la società non lo sta aiutando nel mercato: abbiamo 10 infortunati e ancora non è arrivato nessuno per fare rifiatare gli unici che giocano sempre.



La proprietà se ne frega. Ha paura di vincere un nuovo scudetto dopo “l’errore” dello scorso anno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 15:17)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu sei convinto che con un allenatore migliore di Pioli ma con la stessa proprietà e dirigenza il Milan tornerebbe alla sua dimensione internazionale? Oppure sei convinto che con la stessa proprietà e con Pioli ma con un'altra dirigenza il Milan tornerebbe agli antichi fasti?


C'è scritto nel primo paragrafo... È italiano, basta leggere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 16:48)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Tutto parte dalla proprietà.
> Con un bel budget per rinforzare la rosa non saremmo costretti a comprare sempre giovani sbarbati e anche Pioli potrebbe far entrare dei cambi all'altezza, che diano un apporto pari ai titolari.


Ma su questo sono d'accordo che serva migliorare il tasso tecnico perché il piano migliore per gestire un vantaggio negli ultimi minuti sarebbe gestire il possesso palla mandando a vuoto il pressing avversario. Ma il Milan attuale non lo sa fare, l'unica cosa che siamo in grado di fare bene è pressare alto, se ci chiudiamo arretrando il baricentro prendiamo gol. Questo era sufficiente fare, mantenere l'assetto che il Milan aveva tenuto fino a quel momento, senza difese a 5 e senza arroccarci dietro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 16:51)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La proprietà se ne frega. Ha paura di vincere un nuovo scudetto dopo “l’errore” dello scorso anno.


Il malcontento è ancora più marcato perché vi era la convinzione che Elliott fosse solo di passaggio... Con Cardinale la situazione rischia di diventare cronica, visto che il tempo medio in cui Redbird resta proprietaria di una società è 12 anni, come ribadito più volte da Comolli, presidente del Tolosa.
12 anni così... E chi li regge.


----------



## Igniorante (Lunedì alle 17:05)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma su questo sono d'accordo che serva migliorare il tasso tecnico perché il piano migliore per gestire un vantaggio negli ultimi minuti sarebbe gestire il possesso palla mandando a vuoto il pressing avversario. Ma il Milan attuale non lo sa fare, l'unica cosa che siamo in grado di fare bene è pressare alto, se ci chiudiamo arretrando il baricentro prendiamo gol. Questo era sufficiente fare, mantenere l'assetto che il Milan aveva tenuto fino a quel momento, senza difese a 5 e senza arroccarci dietro.



Assolutamente.
A livello concettuale abbiamo smesso di giocare per difendere il risultato.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Lunedì alle 18:37)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> L’unica spiegazione che riesco a darmi è che si sia giocato X nella bolletta. Quante bestemmie.


È talmente idiota che non lo avrebbe fatto


----------



## sunburn (Lunedì alle 18:57)

Sarà l’età che avanza e mi fa perdere colpi, ma a memoria non ricordo sia mai successo che venissero addebitati al modulo due gol subiti su calcio da fermo per evidenti errori di marcatura.


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:02)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> C'è scritto nel primo paragrafo... È italiano, basta leggere.


Ah....fino all'altro giorno davi dell'incapace a Maldini, oggi vuoi Pioli via dal Milan...prendo atto che non vuoi spiegare la tua posizione e andare contro tutto e tutti....in almeno 5 post ti ho fatto delle domande, non hai mai risposto ad una...


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:03)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sarà l’età che avanza e mi fa perdere colpi, ma a memoria non ricordo sia mai successo che venissero addebitati al modulo due gol subiti su calcio da fermo per evidenti errori di marcatura.


Ma appunto non ci sarebbe neanche da discutere e commentare....


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:05)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se allenerà Bayern Monaco, PSG, Barcellona, Real, Chelsea, Liverpool, City, United...beh, allora avrai avuto ragione tu. Rimaniamo in attesa di queste big che si litigano il mago Pioli, speriamo facciano in fretta.


Così per sapere tu a Giugno al posto di Pioli chi prenderesti?


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:07)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da farne 1 a farne 2 ci vuol poco.
> beato tu che sul 2-1 al 90° sei tranquillo a prescindere.


A Salerno ero tranquillissimo...dopo il gol non hanno mai superato la metà campo...ieri dopo il 2a1 no...


----------



## mil77 (Lunedì alle 19:08)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se gattuso allena il valencia (e si fa ridere a dietro pure li) pioli può andare su marte.
> e tanti auguri, ma *da noi ha finito il ciclo.*


Non penso proprio...


----------



## __king george__ (Lunedì alle 21:13)

si parla dei nomi al posto di PIoli

Gasperini..eccone uno 

il suo percorso a bergamo è finito penso (vedendo anche l'atalanta odierna)..secondo me a giugno è sul mercato

domanda: lo ritieni meglio d Pioli?
risposta: si


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 21:45)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ah....fino all'altro giorno davi dell'incapace a Maldini, oggi vuoi Pioli via dal Milan...prendo atto che non vuoi spiegare la tua posizione e andare contro tutto e tutti....in almeno 5 post ti ho fatto delle domande, non hai mai risposto ad una...


Calma…
Io ho sempre detto che il pesce puzza dalla testa, pertanto In capo a Elliott ci sono le maggiori responsabilità. Per quanto riguarda Maldini e lo stesso Massara con le risorse a disposizione non hanno fatto un gran mercato e gran parte dell‘impalcatura della squadra si basa su acquisti finalizzati con Boban. Nelle ultime sessioni si è registrata una flessione della qualità degli innesti, a parte qualche eccezione. 
Per quanto riguarda Pioli, ho detto che non si deve inventare stranezze, la squadra si basa su un equilibrio precario e non siamo in grado di difendere bassi.
Non c’entra solo il modulo di per sè, ma se metti dentro Gabbia e ti difendi basso con tre centrali in cui uno non arriva neanche a 1.80 e il più alto è 1.85 te le vai un po’ a cercare. 
Oggi se personalmente devo fare una classifica delle responsabilitá chiaro che in testa c’è Elliott, poi Maldini/Massara e infine Pioli.


----------



## davoreb (Lunedì alle 21:51)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Calma…
> Io ho sempre detto che il pesce puzza dalla testa, pertanto In capo a Elliott ci sono le maggiori responsabilità. Per quanto riguarda Maldini e lo stesso Massara con le risorse a disposizione non hanno fatto un gran mercato e gran parte dell‘impalcatura della squadra si basa su acquisti finalizzati con Boban. Nelle ultime sessioni si è registrata una flessione della qualità degli innesti, a parte qualche eccezione.
> Per quanto riguarda Pioli, ho detto che non si deve inventare stranezze, la squadra si basa su un equilibrio precario e non siamo in grado di difendere bassi.
> Non c’entra solo il modulo di per sè, ma se metti dentro Gabbia e ti difendi basso con tre centrali in cui uno non arriva neanche a 1.80 e il più alto è 1.85 te le vai un po’ a cercare.
> Oggi se personalmente devo fare una classifica delle responsabilitá chiaro che in testa c’è Elliott, poi Maldini/Massara e infine Pioli.


Responsabilità per cosa? Abbiamo lo scudetto sul petto e siamo agli ottavi di CL secondi in campionato.

A mio parere W Maldini e W Pioli.


----------



## Mika (Lunedì alle 21:54)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Responsabilità per cosa? Abbiamo lo scudetto sul petto e siamo agli ottavi di CL secondi in campionato.
> 
> A mio parere W Maldini e W Pioli.


Lo scudetto per molti non esiste: lo ha vinto l'Inter 

Cmq attualmente siamo terzi (la Juve ci è davanti per differenza reti) però ad un mese dalla sosta la Juve era tipo 10 punti da noi. Non benissimo direi. Casualmente tutto è iniziato con la perdita di Maignan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (Lunedì alle 21:59)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Responsabilità per cosa? Abbiamo lo scudetto sul petto e siamo agli ottavi di CL secondi in campionato.
> 
> A mio parere W Maldini e W Pioli.


Scelte cervellotiche di Pioli, mercato nelle ultime sessioni scadente. Per quello che mi riguarda non basta uno scudetto sporadico per essere soddisfatto di proprietà, dirigenza e guida tecnica.


----------



## davoreb (Martedì alle 16:38)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scelte cervellotiche di Pioli, mercato nelle ultime sessioni scadente. Per quello che mi riguarda non basta uno scudetto sporadico per essere soddisfatto di proprietà, dirigenza e guida tecnica.



Se arriva una proprietà che mette un sacco di soldi da investire allora Evviva fino a quel momento bisogna valutare la resa della squadra e degli investimenti che mette li la proprietà direi in un arco di tempo medio.

*Valutiamo Pioli:*
La Rosa messa a disposizione vale cosa... 80-85 punti direi. Oggi siamo ad una media di 82 punti. Magari se torniamo ad avere un portiere facciamo anche un pochino meglio.
Le scelte cervellotiche di Pioli domenica facciamo finta che hanno tolto 2 punti altre volte li hanno dati (scelte su cui non sempre sono d'accordo).

*Valutiamo dirigenza:*
Negli ultimi due anni direi che hanno messo su una squadra da 80-85 punti, il tutto riducendo il monte ingaggi e con investimenti minimi sul mercato.

Leggo qua spesso che dovremmo ammazzare il campionato e veramente non capisco in base a cosa? L'anno scorso abbiamo vinto all'ultima giornata.

L'inter ha probabilmente investito più di noi. La Juve dovrebbe ammazzare il campionato in base agli investimenti fatti non certo noi.

Noi siamo una bella squadra e giochiamo un bel calcio ma non siamo una corazzata.


----------



## manu9810 (Mercoledì alle 21:58)

Mi dispiace ma per me al momento merita l'esonero. Mi dispiace perché ha ridato entusiasmo ad una squadra, ad un popolo che l'entusiasmo l'aveva perso da un po', ma ultimamente sta perseverando in delle scelte folli. CDK che è palesemente un rifinitore messo a fare la punta in mezzo al nulla, e chi dovrebbe procurargli le occasioni a quanto pare è Pobega che ha la stessa mia qualità di quando giocavo a calcio (nulla). Guai a toccare però Diaz che è sempre nascosto tra i centrocampisti e quando tocca palla perde puntualmente tempi di gioco.. in sintesi si è fissato con questo noiosissimo 3-5-2 che ci ha già fatto perdere 2 punti preziosissimi con la Roma, questa squadra è costruita per giocare a calcio e lui ci fa giocare come l'Inter senza però avere la loro qualità a centrocampo e soprattutto senza attaccanti adatti. Ha anche perso coraggio, ma se a Lazetic e Adli non dai spazio in coppa Italia contro il Torino quando pensi di farlo?

CDK Pobega/Adli Saelemakers
Lazetic 

Che cosa costava fare una cosa del genere invece di snaturare completamente la squadra? Poi sicuramente ci sono colpe anche in dirigenza, dove in Estate sono state fatte scelte di mercato sbagliate (e sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, abbiamo in squadra rottami pagati a peso d'oro) ma lui ci sta mettendo del suo per peggiorare la situazione, e non ce lo possiamo permettere


----------



## Manue (Mercoledì alle 22:04)

manu9810 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma per me al momento merita l'esonero. Mi dispiace perché ha ridato entusiasmo ad una squadra, ad un popolo che l'entusiasmo l'aveva perso da un po', ma ultimamente sta perseverando in delle scelte folli. CDK che è palesemente un rifinitore messo a fare la punta in mezzo al nulla, e chi dovrebbe procurargli le occasioni a quanto pare è Pobega che ha la stessa mia qualità di quando giocavo a calcio (nulla). Guai a toccare però Diaz che è sempre nascosto tra i centrocampisti e quando tocca palla perde puntualmente tempi di gioco.. in sintesi si è fissato con questo noiosissimo 3-5-2 che ci ha già fatto perdere 2 punti preziosissimi con la Roma, questa squadra è costruita per giocare a calcio e lui ci fa giocare come l'Inter senza però avere la loro qualità a centrocampo e soprattutto senza attaccanti adatti. Ha anche perso coraggio, ma se a Lazetic e Adli non dai spazio in coppa Italia contro il Torino quando pensi di farlo?
> 
> CDK Pobega/Adli Saelemakers
> Lazetic
> ...


Esonero 
E per chi? Chi ci mettiamo?

Preciso che con la Roma ha fatto la stessa mossa che fece altre volte, lui la vede così. Altre volte abbiamo vinto, ma domenica no.

Per me esonero no, errori tattici si, 
perso con la Roma causa sua no, prendere 2 gol su palla inattiva significa non avere la giusta attenzione te giocatore che sei in campo e devi avere il sangue agli occhi.


----------



## manu9810 (Mercoledì alle 22:58)

Manue ha scritto:


> Esonero
> E per chi? Chi ci mettiamo?
> 
> Preciso che con la Roma ha fatto la stessa mossa che fece altre volte, lui la vede così. Altre volte abbiamo vinto, ma domenica no.
> ...


Chi ci mettiamo non te lo so dire, e se per altre volte intendi la partita precedente con la Salernitana sì è vero, lì abbiamo vinto ma ci siamo fatti schiacciare e un gol l'abbiamo preso comunque.. con la Roma che è più forte ci sta che ne prendi due, è proprio l'idea ad essere sbagliata, quella che con 3 difensori difendi meglio. A mio modo di vedere è così, c'entrano poco i giocatori, e c'entrano poco gli errori tattici come dici tu.. dall'esterno ciò che si percepisce è che ha perso il controllo


----------



## Manue (Mercoledì alle 23:01)

manu9810 ha scritto:


> Chi ci mettiamo non te lo so dire, e se per altre volte intendi la partita precedente con la Salernitana sì è vero, lì abbiamo vinto ma ci siamo fatti schiacciare e un gol l'abbiamo preso comunque.. con la Roma che è più forte ci sta che ne prendi due, è proprio l'idea ad essere sbagliata, quella che con 3 difensori difendi meglio. A mio modo di vedere è così, c'entrano poco i giocatori, e c'entrano poco gli errori tattici come dici tu.. dall'esterno ciò che si percepisce è che ha perso il controllo


No perso il controllo no, a me pare il contrario, il gruppo lo segue.
Oltre la Salernitana intendo anche il derby vinto, ad esempio, la partita Verona vinta ad esempio, ed altre.
La costante del Milan è che soffre sempre, a 3, 4… non ci son partite, se non raramente, che gli ultimi minuti sei tranquillo.


----------



## Snake (Mercoledì alle 23:24)

staccare la spina dai


----------



## Swaitak (Mercoledì alle 23:25)

Nel cofano di Paolo c'è posto per Juric?


----------



## Trumpusconi (Mercoledì alle 23:34)

Chi parla di esonero chiaramente parla del nulla misto col niente.
Ma tra Roma e Torino, in 4 giorni non ci ha capito NULLA.
Totalmente nel pallone.


----------



## __king george__ (Mercoledì alle 23:34)

in casa..contro il torino e con un uomo in piu per 50 minuti...come si fa a perdere??


----------



## iceman. (Mercoledì alle 23:37)

Stratega.
The Commander.

Sei alla frutta caro mio bello


----------



## Solo (Mercoledì alle 23:40)

Conferma l'impressione che in questa stagione è un peso più che un valore aggiunto. Tra gestione dei giocatori e scelte tattiche non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## raducioiu (Mercoledì alle 23:42)

A mio parere si è montato la testa. Ci ha affossato in campionato facendo il fenomeno con alcune improvvisate senza senso. Ci ha esposti a questa umiliante eliminazione in coppa italia iniziando una partita senza attaccanti. Secondo me lo scudetto vinto è stato il suo picco, ma dubito andrà oltre (considerato che già la società ci mette del suo con i mercati penosi). Ho apprezzato la sua gestione del gruppo nello scorso biennio, però ho paura sia al tramonto anche se spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Devil man (Mercoledì alle 23:43)

ESONERO ESONERO EEEEEESONEROOOOOO

Portatemi, Donadoni, Juric o SHEVCHENKO


BASTA PIOLI SERVE UNA SCOSSA


----------



## Zenos (Mercoledì alle 23:43)

Ha capito gli errori. Mica li ripete.


----------



## jacky (Mercoledì alle 23:44)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ESONERO ESONERO EEEEEESONEROOOOOO
> 
> Portatemi, Donadoni, Juric o SHEVCHENKO
> 
> ...


Maldini non lo esonera neanche se perde fino al 2939. Non hai capito che con Pioli ha trovato la sua comfort zone?


----------



## jacky (Mercoledì alle 23:45)

Pioli sa fare solo ripartenza. Punto.
Appena ha una squadra normale e un allenatore normodotato di fronte non vince neanche per sbaglio


----------



## Devil man (Mercoledì alle 23:46)

Qui si rischia l' 1-1 con il lecce


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Mercoledì alle 23:46)

Allenatore modesto per una squadra modesta
Unico che può salvare stagione è ibra deve essere più presente deve sembrare che dipenda tutto da lui non necessariamente in campo ma deve esserci


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Mercoledì alle 23:54)

Pioli ormai ce lo teniamo, non vedo alternative.

Se esistesse una proprietà seria andrebbe messo dietro la cattedra con le orecchie d'asino, e cazziato per bene con bagno di umiltà (assieme ai giocatori).


----------



## willcoyote85 (Mercoledì alle 23:56)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Nel cofano di Paolo c'è posto per Juric?


nel cofano no, nel baule neanche.......

oggi non so cosa dire, perchè a parte la vaccata della formazione iniziale (che non è andata così male) dopo ha messo in ordine tutto ma era tardi.
noi con quelli chiusi non sappiamo giocarci ma pioli qui ha poche colpe, non ha i giocatori per giocarci.

qui devi dare la colpa al mercato, dove io imploravo di prendere gente forte di testa e che sapesse almeno mettere qualche cross decente. e noi non ne abbiamo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Mercoledì alle 23:57)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Chi parla di esonero chiaramente parla del nulla misto col niente.
> Ma tra Roma e Torino, in 4 giorni non ci ha capito NULLA.
> Totalmente nel pallone.


per questo va cacciato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Mercoledì alle 23:59)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> A mio parere si è montato la testa. Ci ha affossato in campionato facendo il fenomeno con alcune improvvisate senza senso. Ci ha esposti a questa umiliante eliminazione in coppa italia iniziando una partita senza attaccanti. Secondo me lo scudetto vinto è stato il suo picco, ma dubito andrà oltre (considerato che già la società ci mette del suo con i mercati penosi). Ho apprezzato la sua gestione del gruppo nello scorso biennio, però ho paura sia al tramonto anche se spero di sbagliarmi.


il punto è che se sputi in faccia alla sorte e cominci a far vaccate guarpiolesche, poi insinui il tarlo della sconfitta e vai a perdere anche ste partite dove in pratica domini.
e poi quando va male, ti va male anche oltre ai tuoi demeriti.

senza dubbio l'apice è lo scudo e non ha più niente da dare.


----------



## corvorossonero (Ieri alle 00:23)

mesi fa utilizzai un termine: presunzione. Speravo che con la sosta si sarebbe tornati sulla retta via, invece la situazione sta peggiorando. Il problema principale è proprio la presunzione della squadra che risente della presunzione di Pioli e della stessa dirigenza (quest'anno come mai). Le colpe sono da distribuire su diversi livelli, in primis Pioli, non ne becca più una, è in totale confusione preso dal solito periodo in cui si crede il nuovo Sacchi. Succede ogni anno. Il problema di quest'anno è che la rosa è più debole dell'anno scorso e lui dovrebbe capirlo. La squadra ha perso ogni forma di identità, tecnica e tattica. Anarchia in difesa, totale confusione in attacco, zero manovra corale ma si basa tutto sulle giocate dei singoli. E' giunto il momento di farsi un bel bagno di umiltà, tutti quanti. I giocatori sono diventati presuntuosi, e questo è colpa di Pioli che è diventato altrettanto presuntuoso. 
Al secondo posto come colpe, metto Maldini. Mi dispiace ma il mercato di quest'anno è stato osceno, e in più ha la presunzione di non capirlo e di rilasciare dichiarazioni fuori dalla realtà. Purtroppo tutto questo è figlio di una proprietà fantasma e che non ha alcun interesse nel far progredire questo progetto e renderlo realmente vincente. 
Stanno rovinando quanto di buono costruito in questi 3 anni. Peccato


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (Ieri alle 00:28)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mesi fa utilizzai un termine: presunzione. Speravo che con la sosta si sarebbe tornati sulla retta via, invece la situazione sta peggiorando. Il problema principale è proprio la presunzione della squadra che risente della presunzione di Pioli e della stessa dirigenza (quest'anno come mai). Le colpe sono da distribuire su diversi livelli, in primis Pioli, non ne becca più una, è in totale confusione preso dal solito periodo in cui si crede il nuovo Sacchi. Succede ogni anno. Il problema di quest'anno è che la rosa è più debole dell'anno scorso e lui dovrebbe capirlo. La squadra ha perso ogni forma di identità, tecnica e tattica. Anarchia in difesa, totale confusione in attacco, zero manovra corale ma si basa tutto sulle giocate dei singoli. E' giunto il momento di farsi un bel bagno di umiltà, tutti quanti. I giocatori sono diventati presuntuosi, e questo è colpa di Pioli che è diventato altrettanto presuntuoso.
> Al secondo posto come colpe, metto Maldini. Mi dispiace ma il mercato di quest'anno è stato osceno, e in più ha la presunzione di non capirlo e di rilasciare dichiarazioni fuori dalla realtà. Purtroppo tutto questo è figlio di una proprietà fantasma e che non ha alcun interesse nel far progredire questo progetto e renderlo realmente vincente.
> Stanno rovinando quanto di buono costruito in questi 3 anni. Peccato


Post da prendere incorniciare e spedire a milanello per essere affisso in ogni stanza


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Ieri alle 01:19)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mesi fa utilizzai un termine: presunzione. Speravo che con la sosta si sarebbe tornati sulla retta via, invece la situazione sta peggiorando. Il problema principale è proprio la presunzione della squadra che risente della presunzione di Pioli e della stessa dirigenza (quest'anno come mai). Le colpe sono da distribuire su diversi livelli, in primis Pioli, non ne becca più una, è in totale confusione preso dal solito periodo in cui si crede il nuovo Sacchi. Succede ogni anno. Il problema di quest'anno è che la rosa è più debole dell'anno scorso e lui dovrebbe capirlo. La squadra ha perso ogni forma di identità, tecnica e tattica. Anarchia in difesa, totale confusione in attacco, zero manovra corale ma si basa tutto sulle giocate dei singoli. E' giunto il momento di farsi un bel bagno di umiltà, tutti quanti. I giocatori sono diventati presuntuosi, e questo è colpa di Pioli che è diventato altrettanto presuntuoso.
> Al secondo posto come colpe, metto Maldini. Mi dispiace ma il mercato di quest'anno è stato osceno, e in più ha la presunzione di non capirlo e di rilasciare dichiarazioni fuori dalla realtà. Purtroppo tutto questo è figlio di una proprietà fantasma e che non ha alcun interesse nel far progredire questo progetto e renderlo realmente vincente.
> Stanno rovinando quanto di buono costruito in questi 3 anni. Peccato


applausi


----------



## Albijol (Ieri alle 05:01)

Bella sta difesa a 3, GuarPioli


----------



## Roten1896 (Ieri alle 06:35)

A mentre fredda io credo che non si possa bocciare a oggi un progetto Milan dove nessuno (in Italia) ti domina sul piano del gioco. Sicuramente ci sono cose da sistemare ma le partite con le "piccole" per presunzione le abbiamo perse anche negli anni d'oro di Ancelotti.
Pioli e giocatori possono e devono migliorare ma se anche quest'anno va male non significa che questa squadra non abbia più nulla da dare o che il progetto vincente sia ormai tramontato.


----------



## Swaitak (Ieri alle 08:01)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nel cofano no, nel baule neanche.......
> 
> oggi non so cosa dire, perchè a parte la vaccata della formazione iniziale (che non è andata così male) dopo ha messo in ordine tutto ma era tardi.
> noi con quelli chiusi non sappiamo giocarci ma pioli qui ha poche colpe, non ha i giocatori per giocarci.
> ...


a me frega poco della Coppa Italia, anche se mi rode uscire cosi.
La formazione iniziale serviva giusto per perdere tempo, l'avevo scritto anche prima della partita.. Se uno dichiara di voler andare avanti in tutte le competizioni non si mette a fare esperimenti nelle partite secche.
Coi supplementari ha perso di significato anche il turnover.

Per il mercato lasciamo stare..


----------



## Lineker10 (Ieri alle 08:10)

jacky ha scritto:


> Pioli sa fare solo ripartenza. Punto.
> Appena ha una squadra normale e un allenatore normodotato di fronte non vince neanche per sbaglio


Peccato che in due anni e mezzo abbiamo vinto contro TUTTI gli allenatori in Italia, TUTTI, inclusi Conte Allegri Mourinho Sarri...

Ma ci sta, forse nessuno di loro è normodotato in effetti


----------



## Lineker10 (Ieri alle 08:18)

Uno dei momenti piu critici della sua gestione. Adesso si vedrà di che pasta è fatto nella gestione del gruppo in una situazione che finora non abbiamo mai vissuto.

L'eliminazione in Coppa brucia, ma chiunque non riconosca che nel complesso della nostra stagione della Coppa Italia ce ne frega meno di un caxxo di nulla lo fa per un preciso motivo...
D'altronde ieri abbiamo giocato con una squadra sperimentale contro un Torino in formazione tipo, mi pare un segnale chiaro.

Per certi versi è un bene che questa crisi arrivi ora e subito. Un po' come a gennaio scorso. Potrebbe servire a dare una scossa al gruppo, aumentare la concentrazione e la cattiveria per tornare ad essere il gruppo di spartani dell'anno scorso. Perchè il gioco c'è, sono mancati altri ingredienti in queste prime partite-

Ora arrivano Supercoppa, poi tante partite di campionato e infine la Champions. Questi sono i veri esami della stagione dove vedremo a che punto siamo.


----------



## Solo (Ieri alle 08:29)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Uno dei momenti piu critici della sua gestione. Adesso si vedrà di che pasta è fatto nella gestione del gruppo in una situazione che finora non abbiamo mai vissuto.
> 
> L'eliminazione in Coppa brucia, ma chiunque non riconosca che nel complesso della nostra stagione della Coppa Italia ce ne frega meno di un caxxo di nulla lo fa per un preciso motivo...
> D'altronde ieri abbiamo giocato con una squadra sperimentale contro un Torino in formazione tipo, mi pare un segnale chiaro.
> ...


Ottimista come sempre vedo.

Riequilibrio io col mio pessimismo cosmico.

Qua fra una settimana rischiamo di essere a -10 dal Napoli con l'Inter che festeggia la Supercoppa.

Poi la Champions considerando che giocherà Tata sarà una replica delle partite col Chelsea, si parte per evitare goleade, nulla di più.

Speriamo bene per i prossimi 7 giorni, perché possiamo di essere fuori da tutto già a metà gennaio.


----------



## Lineker10 (Ieri alle 08:33)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ottimista come sempre vedo.
> 
> Riequilibrio io col mio pessimismo cosmico.
> 
> ...


Beh certo, oppure le perdiamo tutte 5 o 6 a zero da qui alla fine e retrocediamo.
E' decisiva quella col Lecce, se perdiamo prepariamoci a giocare contro la Ternana l'anno prossimo.
Capisco l'umore, per questo ci scherzo su.

L'anno scorso a gennaio eravamo messi peggio comunque. In questo periodo perdemmo contro lo Spezia e pareggiammo contro Juve Salernitana e Udinese. Senza contare che eravamo già fuori dalla CL. Anche allora ricordo tanti, se non praticamente tutti o quasi, discorsi come il tuo (la rimonta della Juve e noi che arriviamo quinti erano previsioni diffuse su come sarebbero andate le cose).

Non credo di essere ottimista, anzi mi pare di essere l'unico o quasi a dare il giusto peso alla partita di ieri. Inoltre io in queste tre partite, al di la dei risultati, continuo a ribadire di aver visto buone prestazioni e una squadra complessivamente in salute sul piano atletico (che era un bel dilemma dopo la sosta).

Adesso viene il momento di dimostrare quello che valiamo, questo è vero. Vedremo di che pasta siamo fatti.


----------



## Tobi (Ieri alle 08:33)

Pioli ha le sue colpe ma la squadra è non dico scarsa ma sopravvalutata. Ieri si vedeva lontano 10km come avessimo un centrocampo inadeguato. Pobega Tonali Vranks, 0 palleggio, 0 dribbling, 0 capacità di mandare in porta l'attaccante. Con il centrocampo di sola gente che corre e randella il pallino del gioco non lo avrai mai. Il Torino ci è stato superiore, altro che squadra chiusa, ci ha attaccato e creato molti pericoli. Serve un giocatore tecnico a centrocampo che sappia dare del tu al pallone ed un'ala destra forte. Ma come confermato ieri non arriva nessuno e non ho motivi per pensare fosse un bluff


----------



## unbreakable (Ieri alle 08:37)

Non mi aspetto di certobdibrivincere lo scudo , visto che ne vinciamo uno in media ogni tot anni.. io avrei firmato volentieri per vincere un trofeo e quelli più alla portata erano coppa Italia e Supercoppa almeno leggendo il tabellone che non prevedeva juve o Inter almeno fino alla finale.. ieri sera gli do colpe , non si può con 7 punti meno in campionato fare tutto quel turn over e poi la squadra è totalmente non concentrata sull obiettivo con palesi dimostrazioni di voglia di vincere solo a parole.. mi ricorda uno dei milan di ancelotti che seppur forte aveva partite in cui la concentrazione calava e perdeva partite ridicole..questo Milan ha infinitamente meno classe e non si si può permettere di effettuare un turnover così massiccio neanche con una squadra media..bisogna riconoscere che al momento sono tutti scesi di un gradino sia come mercato che al momento non ne hanno azzeccato mezzo quest anno sia come prestazioni sia dell allenatore che dei giocatori..a parole vogliono vincere nei fatti non si vince più..urge compattare la squadra al più presto per una stagione che sta mostrando i primi segni di pericolosa involuzione


----------



## willcoyote85 (Ieri alle 08:45)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Non mi aspetto di certobdibrivincere lo scudo , visto che ne vinciamo uno in media ogni tot anni.. io avrei firmato volentieri per vincere un trofeo e quelli più alla portata erano coppa Italia e Supercoppa almeno leggendo il tabellone che non prevedeva juve o Inter almeno fino alla finale.. ieri sera gli do colpe , non si può con 7 punti meno in campionato fare tutto quel turn over e poi la squadra è totalmente non concentrata sull obiettivo con palesi dimostrazioni di voglia di vincere solo a parole.. mi ricorda uno dei milan di ancelotti che seppur forte aveva partite in cui la concentrazione calava e perdeva partite ridicole..questo Milan ha infinitamente meno classe e non si si può permettere di effettuare un turnover così massiccio neanche con una squadra media..bisogna riconoscere che al momento sono tutti scesi di un gradino sia come mercato che al momento non ne hanno azzeccato mezzo quest anno sia come prestazioni sia dell allenatore che dei giocatori..a parole vogliono vincere nei fatti non si vince più..urge compattare la squadra al più presto per una stagione che sta mostrando i primi segni di pericolosa involuzione


vincere la c italia almeno ti da un trofeo, oltre al fare altri 2 pieni allo stadio che sono 7-8M e non fanno schifo.
invece ci spippetteremo se per disgrazia passiamo ai 4i di CL che comunque non ti da nulla se non, appunto, 15M totali o robe così..


----------



## Solo (Ieri alle 08:49)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh certo, oppure le perdiamo tutte 5 o 6 a zero da qui alla fine e retrocediamo.
> E' decisiva quella col Lecce, se perdiamo prepariamoci a giocare contro la Ternana l'anno prossimo.
> Capisco l'umore, per questo ci scherzo su.
> 
> ...


Mah, a me di ieri frega solo che purtroppo abbiamo fatto faticare i titolari alla fine, della sconfitta non mi importa.

Però per la stagione visto che ci siamo consegnati mani e piedi al Napoli (anche per meriti loro) ci resta solo la gara secca Supercoppa di fatto.

In Champions l'obiettivo era il passaggio del turno, ben fatto. Tu volevi vedere dove eravamo anche col Chelsea, e l'abbiamo visto bene ahimè...

Con Tata poi rischi di buttare la Supercoppa e doverti presentare a Londra col pallottoliere...


----------



## Lineker10 (Ieri alle 08:54)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah, a me di ieri frega solo che purtroppo abbiamo fatto faticare i titolari alla fine, della sconfitta non mi importa.
> 
> Però per la stagione visto che ci siamo consegnati mani e piedi al Napoli (anche per meriti loro) ci resta solo la gara secca Supercoppa di fatto.
> 
> ...


Se rileggi con lucidità quello che hai scritto (magari quando è passato il momento), lo vedi anche tu che è un pessimismo cosmico e basta 

Vedremo quello che sarà. Io invece resto fiducioso perchè le prestazioni ci sono. Questo momento passerà e le cose torneranno a girare nel verso giusto in campionato. Il pareggio della Roma è un episodio rocambolesco che a volte capita nel calcio (tra l'altro successo anche a Inter e Lazio nella medesima giornata, oltre alla Juve a parti inverse), a livello di prestazione è una partita che mi fa ben sperare.
In CL non so, giochiamo con una grande squadra e un grande allenatore, sono due partite da giocare al massimo e sarà quel che sarà (vero che il Chelsea è andata come andata, ma ora è un'altra storia).

Certo questo momento è fondamentale tra le mura di Milanello. Ho letto che stanotte hanno dormito li tutti insieme, per un mini ritiro. E' determinante il modo in cui ne usciamo per il proseguo della stagione.


----------



## -Lionard- (Ieri alle 09:55)

Credevo che a Cremona si fossero persi due punti "sanguinosi" ma che almeno si fosse accantonata per sempre la malsana idea della difesa a 3 con 3 difensori puri (lo specifico perchè il terzino bloccato è un altro concetto) ed invece ieri si è giocato per più di un'ora con un modulo difensivo contro una squadra che aveva solo interesse a stare sotto la linea della palla. Io ho sempre difeso Pioli in molte discussioni qui dentro ma quest'anno fatico a riconoscerlo. Continuo a rigettare la tesi che si sia montato la testa mentre rimango sempre più convinto che il mercato lo abbia deluso profondamente. Sta provando soluzioni "cervellotiche", da "tinkerman" in omaggio al suo maestro Ranieri, perchè ci sono giocatori impalpabili (Dest, Vranchx, Adli) che sta provando a far rendere continuando a cambiare l'assetto tattico.

Secondo me si deve tornare a fare le cose semplici e puntare sugli uomini migliori finché la condizione lo permette. Se il mercato è da bocciare, lo si faccia senza remore. Pioli deve portare punti a casa, non far crescere i giovani a tutti i costi. Riflettano Maldini e Massara sulla differenza tra i Brahim Diaz e Kalulu del 2020, grezzi e inesperti ma già in grado di dare un contributo, e i Vranchx, Adli e Dest del 2022, che non sono utilizzabili neanche in Coppa Italia.


----------



## sunburn (Ieri alle 10:16)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh certo, oppure le perdiamo tutte 5 o 6 a zero da qui alla fine e retrocediamo.
> E' decisiva quella col Lecce, se perdiamo prepariamoci a giocare contro la Ternana l'anno prossimo.
> Capisco l'umore, per questo ci scherzo su.
> 
> ...


Il vero problema è che manca la cultura della sconfitta. Molti storceranno il naso, ma chiunque abbia praticato sport sa che vittoria e sconfitta sono l’essenza stessa della competizione. A mio parere, “cultura della sconfitta” e “cultura della vittoria” sono fondamentali per vivere in modo sano lo sport, sia da praticanti che da spettatori/tifosi: non si è delle divinità quando si vince, non si è delle persone ignobili quando si perde.
Anche perché il confine tra vittoria e sconfitta(o non vittoria) molto spesso è sottilissimo. Contro la Roma abbiamo fatto una discreta partita, due errori evitabilissimi nel finale e si è passati dal sognare la seconda stella alla lotta salvezza. Non ha senso.
Adesso vedremo come proseguirà la stagione. Ci sta anche che il ciclo di Pioli abbia raggiunto l’apice con lo scudetto e che adesso ci stiamo avviando alla conclusione. Eventualmente ne prenderemo atto, ci rimboccheremo le maniche e andremo avanti. Nessun dramma. È lo sport. È la vita.


----------



## Lineker10 (Ieri alle 10:28)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è che manca la cultura della sconfitta. Molti storceranno il naso, ma chiunque abbia praticato sport sa che vittoria e sconfitta sono l’essenza stessa della competizione. A mio parere, “cultura della sconfitta” e “cultura della vittoria” sono fondamentali per vivere in modo sano lo sport, sia da praticanti che da spettatori/tifosi: non si è delle divinità quando si vince, non si è delle persone ignobili quando si perde.
> Anche perché il confine tra vittoria e sconfitta(o non vittoria) molto spesso è sottilissimo. Contro la Roma abbiamo fatto una discreta partita, due errori evitabilissimi nel finale e si è passati dal sognare la seconda stella alla lotta salvezza. Non ha senso.
> Adesso vedremo come proseguirà la stagione. Ci sta anche che il ciclo di Pioli abbia raggiunto l’apice con lo scudetto e che adesso ci stiamo avviando alla conclusione. Eventualmente ne prenderemo atto, ci rimboccheremo le maniche e andremo avanti. Nessun dramma. È lo sport. È la vita.


Discorso bello e complesso. Lo condivido in gran parte. Da un lato è come la penso io, nell'arco di una stagione ci sono sempre alti e bassi, conta mantenere equilibrio e continuità fino in fondo. Poi vince il migliore (quasi sempre). Dall'altro io capisco l'umore della gente, anche di quelli sempre polemici e pessimisti, non è facile rassegnarsi al fatto che tifare significhi soffrire e gioire ed è cio che lo rende meraviglioso (fosse un'emozione piatta e uguale chi lo seguirebbe il Milan? Tu lo faresti? Io no).

Riguardo al ciclo, col rinnovo imminente di Bennacer mi pare che una base solida sia stata costruita adesso. Ormai manca solo Leao. C'è un gruppo di giocatori giovane e fortissimo. Alcuni veri e propri campioni, diciamolo. Quindi che forse il ciclo di Pioli abbia già raggiunto l'apice non lo so, lo dirà il tempo, è poco ma sicuro che il nostro ciclo andrà avanti con questo gruppo. Ciclo speriamo vincente, ma come dici tu il confine tra vittoria e sconfitta è spesso sottile e va accettato.

Comunque la stagione non è finita ieri. E' ancora tutta da giocare. Ora viene il bello anzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (Ieri alle 11:09)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il vero problema è che manca la cultura della sconfitta. Molti storceranno il naso, ma chiunque abbia praticato sport sa che vittoria e sconfitta sono l’essenza stessa della competizione. A mio parere, “cultura della sconfitta” e “cultura della vittoria” sono fondamentali per vivere in modo sano lo sport, sia da praticanti che da spettatori/tifosi: non si è delle divinità quando si vince, non si è delle persone ignobili quando si perde.
> Anche perché il confine tra vittoria e sconfitta(o non vittoria) molto spesso è sottilissimo. Contro la Roma abbiamo fatto una discreta partita, due errori evitabilissimi nel finale e si è passati dal sognare la seconda stella alla lotta salvezza. Non ha senso.
> Adesso vedremo come proseguirà la stagione. Ci sta anche che il ciclo di Pioli abbia raggiunto l’apice con lo scudetto e che adesso ci stiamo avviando alla conclusione. Eventualmente ne prenderemo atto, ci rimboccheremo le maniche e andremo avanti. Nessun dramma. È lo sport. È la vita.


Bravissimo.
La sconfitta va accettata, vanno fatti i complimenti agli avversari e poi va analizzata.

Io non ci sono rimasto male più di tanto e non ci resto ormai male più di tanto perchè so quanto vale la squadra, so quanto valgono i ragazzi e ho capito la proprietà e la dirigenza che strada hanno preso.

Noi in serie A possiamo battere tutti ma possiamo anche uscire agli ottavi di coppa italia contro il toro e bisogna accettarlo.
Nel momento in cui saluti kessie e lo sostituisci con pobega+vrankx , o almeno pretendi o ti illudi di farlo, per me hai scoperto le carte.

E io non casco nel trappolone e non me la prendo con vranckx, come non me la prendo con cdk.
Siamo una squadra giovane , con dei valori ma anche con dei limiti.
In tanti ruoli abbiamo optato per soluzioni ponte o soluzioni cerotto e il conto lo paghiamo.
Un giorno infatti spero il 9 titolare forte lo prenderemo, oggi non ce lo possiamo permettere e dobbiamo spremere giroud.
Questi sono discorsi che facciamo da 2 anni.

Non saprei poi dire se i dirigenti avrebbero potuto far di meglio anche con questi paletti e queste risorse, forse si forse no.
Ma per me proprietà , dirigenti e allenatore vanno giudicati tutti assieme perchè lavorano sulle stesse lunghezze d'onda.


Dopo 2 mesi di stop per il mondiale abbiamo giocato col 3-7-0 e senza portiere titolare perchè davanti siamo spuntati con un mercato aperto ma che non si vuole prendere in considerazione.
Pioli avrà avuto i suoi motivi nel far rifiatare leao, theo e giroud.
Questi siamo e con questi ce la giochiamo.
Al completo saremmo pure forti.


----------

